# What did the Postie bring you today



## glevum

What did the postie bring you today!

A thread to show off your new coffee related item no matter how big or small, old or new

Throw up a photo so we can have a butchers what you got delivered today.

I will start:

Been after some 16 fl oz cups for a morning triple shot latte and these fit the bill. Gordon Ramsay maze breakfast morning cups.


----------



## nekromantik

Nice cups.

Look HUGE!


----------



## forzajuve

Well my postie is a robbing twat so my IMM sub has been stolen again. Fortunately the legends at Has Bean are very understanding and seemingly I'm not the only unlucky sod this happens to!


----------



## garydyke1

I recieved some bills and junk mail.....oh and a 250g bag of David Vilca Cascara


----------



## MWJB

Le Creuset stoneware French press.

I can't take a pic until he also brings me a new camera...

But it looks kinda like this ...

http://www.lecreuset.co.uk/Function-Pages/Search/?search=cafetiere


----------



## glevum

very classy! I never knew they did french press, we have loads of it


----------



## mike 100

2 bags of Monsooned Malabar and 2 bags of Mocha Guatamala from coffee bean shop, best service I've found


----------



## HDAV

Not the replacement for my broken knock top...............................


----------



## ronsil

4 bits of Heavy Duty Velcro to attach some LED lights above the drip tray on the La Spaz.


----------



## bubbajvegas

ronsil said:


> 4 bits of Heavy Duty Velcro to attach some LED lights above the drip tray on the La Spaz.


Oooh,pimp my spaz 

Look forward to the pics


----------



## jeebsy

Two blue Inker espresso cups. Was drinking my espresso out 8oz cups before. So much nicer out the appropriately sized vessel.


----------



## nekromantik

jeebsy said:


> Two blue Inker espresso cups. Was drinking my espresso out 8oz cups before. So much nicer out the appropriately sized vessel.


How much were they?


----------



## Southpaw

ronsil said:


> 4 bits of Heavy Duty Velcro to attach some LED lights above the drip tray on the La Spaz.


I second Bubbles call for pictures








I'd been thinking about doing this.


----------



## jeebsy

nekromantik said:


> How much were they?


About £8 each because I only bought a couple - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafe-supplies/coffee-cups/blue-espresso-cup-saucer-70ml-2-5oz


----------



## 4515

Lots of invoices which I will turn into customer invoices which will pay for my Quamar M80E which UPS delivered today









I'm really pleased with it. Mrs WD was slightly less pleased. Id told her to expect a parcel and to order some 'stuff' that she may want to soften the blow (didn't say that I'd ordered a replacement grinder a few months after ordering my first grinder).

Her first comment upon seeing the grinder was "crikey (or words to that effect) .... are we opening a coffee shop" ? Followed by "is that a bubble gum machine ?" and a few more cutting comments which I chose to ignore

I've not dialled the M80 in yet but can confirm that :

It is significantly quieter than the MC2

It grinds a whole lot quicker than the MC2

It is rock solid in its construction

The grind adjust is soooo much smoother and easier than the MC2

The grinds look a lot more consistent with no clumping

Far too late for me to be consuming coffee so will give my initial thoughts tomorrow and post some pics


----------



## autopilot

LED mods? You über nerds! The same ones you use on your Corsa? Lol

/Secretly likes this idea and looking forward to the pics...


----------



## nekromantik

jeebsy said:


> About £8 each because I only bought a couple - http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafe-supplies/coffee-cups/blue-espresso-cup-saucer-70ml-2-5oz


Ah works out a lot if you only want 2.

Guess I gotta look out for people selling some on here.


----------



## t-c

forzajuve said:


> Well my postie is a robbing twat so my IMM sub has been stolen again. Fortunately the legends at Has Bean are very understanding and seemingly I'm not the only unlucky sod this happens to!


Most posties are not "robbing twat" and find it offensive that your labelling posties as thieves!

I have 25 years service as a postie.

If you believe your post is being stolen then then contact them on [email protected] or ask for the security desk help line number from http://www.royalmail.com


----------



## Wobin19

1Kg of Has Bean Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi (jeez it's a long name...).

I thought I would try something completely different to my usual darker choices. I read the tasting notes and thought it sounded a bit unlikely, Raspberry, Honey, chocolate, blah blah.... but wait just the beans do indeed smell of raspberries! Will give em a go next week...


----------



## jonners

nekromantik said:


> Ah works out a lot if you only want 2.
> 
> Guess I gotta look out for people selling some on here.


Some nice ACF cups here at a good price, limited colour selection though: Equipment | Alchemy Coffee

(My trustworthy postie delivered mine to me a few weeks ago.)


----------



## forzajuve

t-c said:


> Most posties are not "robbing twat" and find it offensive that your labelling posties as thieves!
> 
> I have 25 years service as a postie.
> 
> If you believe your post is being stolen then then contact them on [email protected] or ask for the security desk help line number from http://www.royalmail.com


Where did I say that most posties are robbing? Quick to defend something that was never stated.......

As this has happened to me on several occasions I have an open case with royal fail which will no doubt go nowhere (like their post) but hopefully the culprit will be found. Just to be clear I consider this to be an individual not that the whole organisation is guilty.


----------



## jeebsy

nekromantik said:


> Ah works out a lot if you only want 2.
> 
> Guess I gotta look out for people selling some on here.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130740954804?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I ordered these but I only need two, I'll sell you two for cost if you want?


----------



## series530

The other day we received a note regarding a birthday card for my son. It was a week late having been posted first class at the point of source and there was a £1 handling charge for the fact that the letter was slightly over sized and the postage was short by 9p. Nine pence for goodness sake! Added to that, the cost of the diesel to drive to the sorting office to pay them £1.09 and pick it up I'm not a fan of the petty minded attitude of the post office. The bloke at the sorting office asked if we wanted a receipt so that we could claim the money off my brother... what sort of a family does he think we are? Then to top it off the postman has the nerve to leave our gate open and nip across the fence to go into next door.

I know, I'm turning into a "grumpy old hector"


----------



## photojonny

My haul from the last two days:


----------



## haz_pro

Not delivered but bought from a charity shop; 1.50 for the lot, bargain.


----------



## t-c

I never said that you had claimed most posties are robbing members of the public, I was pointing out that most (1) posties are not "robbing twat" and honest ppl, (doing a job they enjoy serving the public, to the best that they can within the ever increasing pressure from cost cutting)

1) Sadly there are some that are not honest decent ppl, and that small number tarnish the majority of hard working postman/woman. The POIB Post Office Investigations Branch work to the same regulations as the police (PACE guidelines) and will "invite" a rotten apple to an interview once they are found.


----------



## haz_pro

You said he was labeling postmen as thieves, so it is fair to make an inference that you meant all postmen.


----------



## nekromantik

jeebsy said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130740954804?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I ordered these but I only need two, I'll sell you two for cost if you want?


How much? inc delivery


----------



## Glenn

Cupping samples

3 x 75g bags

No idea what's in them but should have a better idea on Friday evening when I crack them open


----------



## mike 100

A bottomless portafilter for my Silvia....... and my credit card bill


----------



## gmason

A pack of four 250g beans (Promo Bundle - £15.99) from Coffee Bean Shop. Roasted yesterday, here today. The last pack was excellent, so really looking forward to these. Incidentally, came across a pack of coffee from Coffee Bean Shop that had slipped behind some packages in a kitchen cupboard and wasn't spotted for a few weeks. The roast date was some six weeks prior to the coffee being used, so expectations were unsurprisingly low. Couldn't believe the bloom and still great taste. Been using it all week.


----------



## jeebsy

My Enrica and Steelite espresso cups:

View attachment 2755
View attachment 2756
View attachment 2757


The espresso was Square Mile Sweet Shop. 28g in 25 seconds. So tasty.


----------



## MarkyP

Here's mine from yesterday:









It's a new dosing chute... or lens hood!


----------



## Down Under Dylan

Sorry to be a killjoy... But I received absolutely nothing. No fun to be had with no new toys to play with. Need to order something soon otherwise I will die inside. Keep meaning to order some beans, been looking at the various offerings from hasbean. Anyone got any recommendations for beans? Sorry to change the subject btw


----------



## Mike_Bike

I took a few days worth of red slips to the post office depot today. It was a good swap! In return I came back with a pack of Square Mile 'Red Brick' Coffee & a pack of La Serrania (for the aeropress at work), a Rattleware shot pitcher & a Rattleware handle-less 12oz milk pitcher.


----------



## Mike_Bike

Down Under Dylan said:


> Sorry to be a killjoy... But I received absolutely nothing. No fun to be had with no new toys to play with. Need to order something soon otherwise I will die inside. Keep meaning to order some beans, been looking at the various offerings from hasbean. Anyone got any recommendations for beans? Sorry to change the subject btw


Have you tried porters in the market square of Newark? they roast their own but I've not tried them for espresso. Worth a try.


----------



## Yes Row

MarkyP said:


> Here's mine from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2758
> 
> 
> It's a new dosing chute... or lens hood!


That's clever. Where did you get it and do you know if it would fit my Cherub pf?


----------



## MWJB

Nothing coffee related, but a new camera that I immediately used to take a shot of Brewzilla!...


----------



## MarkyP

Yes Row said:


> That's clever. Where did you get it and do you know if it would fit my Cherub pf?


Got it here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390440086051?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I'm not sure for definite it would fit your cherub, but shouldn't see why not...


----------



## haz_pro

gmason said:


> A pack of four 250g beans (Promo Bundle - £15.99) from Coffee Bean Shop. Roasted yesterday, here today. The last pack was excellent, so really looking forward to these. Incidentally, came across a pack of coffee from Coffee Bean Shop that had slipped behind some packages in a kitchen cupboard and wasn't spotted for a few weeks. The roast date was some six weeks prior to the coffee being used, so expectations were unsurprisingly low. Couldn't believe the bloom and still great taste. Been using it all week.


Ordered a promo pack last night following this post.

Just had a call from a nice lady welcoming me to the shop, asking me how I felt about their website, and letting me know they had thrown some extra sample beans in for me; how nice of them and totally unexpected!


----------



## haz_pro

gmason said:


> A pack of four 250g beans (Promo Bundle - £15.99) from Coffee Bean Shop. Roasted yesterday, here today. The last pack was excellent, so really looking forward to these. Incidentally, came across a pack of coffee from Coffee Bean Shop that had slipped behind some packages in a kitchen cupboard and wasn't spotted for a few weeks. The roast date was some six weeks prior to the coffee being used, so expectations were unsurprisingly low. Couldn't believe the bloom and still great taste. Been using it all week.


Ordered a promo pack last night following this post.

Just had a call from a nice lady welcoming me to the shop, asking me how I felt about their website, and letting me know they had thrown some extra sample beans in for me; how nice of them and totally unexpected!


----------



## gmason

Hope you enjoy. All the coffee I've had has been of excellent quality and very distinctive!


----------



## aaronb

A leaflet on changes to my credit card terms and conditions









Needless to say I have not read it.

Tomorrow should be a better day and yield the following from Has Bean:

Costa Rica Finca Nardo Herbazu Yellow Honey Process Villa Sarchi - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Natural Red Bourbon - Roasted Whole Beans 250g

El Salvador Finca Argentina Fincona 2 Tablon Natural Bourbon - Roasted Whole Beans 250g


----------



## Kyle548

I have been waiting on some shot pots for steaming macchiato foam for the past week and yesterday my scales broke so I have been waiting for some new ones too.

Feel too blind to brew anything without them.


----------



## t-c

series530 said:


> The other day we received a note regarding a birthday card for my son. It was a week late having been posted first class at the point of source and there was a £1 handling charge for the fact that the letter was slightly over sized and the postage was short by 9p. Nine pence for goodness sake! .


Sadly your 9p short is one of hundreds every day up and down the country. The revenue lost to Royal Mail per year through underpaid postage is in the millions. (I'll try and find the up to date figures should you want, but that's a huge amount of money for any company to lose.



> The bloke at the sorting office asked if we wanted a receipt so that we could claim the money off my brother... what sort of a family does he think we are? ."


Offering a receipt for an item paid for is a standard. by the postman/women should have left the question-"would you like a receipt?" And often relatives will take a receipt.



> Then to top it off the postman has the nerve to leave our gate open and nip across the fence to go into next door.""


Posties are told about closing gates/cutting across the grass, put a complaint into Customer Services 0845 740740 (but its an automated system) or email them on http://www.royalmail.com/customer-service/contact-us

Hope that helps.


----------



## series530

t-c said:


> Sadly your 9p short is one of hundreds every day up and down the country. The revenue lost to Royal Mail per year through underpaid postage is in the millions. (I'll try and find the up to date figures should you want, but that's a huge amount of money for any company to lose.
> 
> Offering a receipt for an item paid for is a standard. by the postman/women should have left the question-"would you like a receipt?" And often relatives will take a receipt.
> 
> Posties are told about closing gates/cutting across the grass, put a complaint into Customer Services 0845 740740 (but its an automated system) or email them on http://www.royalmail.com/customer-service/contact-us
> 
> Hope that helps.


I don't have a vendetta in operation against the Royal Mail and am first to agree that the public is, so often, in the wrong and that the Royal Mail gets the flack. What annoys me with any organisation is taking the customer for granted when the customer has very little choice and, secondly, for overall poor customer service. Working in the support business myself I am painfully aware that customers can be few and far between and that once a customer is found its in the interests of the supplier to keep that customer happy within reasonable commercial sense.

In the case of The Royal Mail, in the general sense, the public has little choice but to use them for letters. There are other possibilities but the methods are too convoluted for the average customer to follow. Thus, if something has to be sent, the Royal Mail gets the business. While controlled by third parties, I find it interesting that the Royal Mail can go for so long and in such a bloated fashion and loose money. Partly through job cuts and partly through huge hikes in postage costs (when everybody else is having to cut charges to keep customers) its suddenly making money. The public has very little choice but to pay those costs and then be nobbled when a genuine mistake is made and, effectively, their post held to ransom unless they pay a fine... sorry, a £1 handling charge. I would love to know how £1 is considered reasonable when I suspect that most of the handling is done in a second or two by a machine. Fair charges for errors, yes, but this, I feel is a rip off.

Now, my second point: customer service.... with postage prices increased why is it that my postman routine leaves parcels on my door step without ringing the bell or otherwise making it clear that something, potentially of value, is there for everyone to see and for somebody to steal? He can see two cars in the driveway and evidence that people are in. That doesn't, however, guarantee that we are going to open our front door every now and again to check to see if anything has been left. If a parcel is stolen its me who has to deal with the sender and its the sender who has to absorb the cost of sending another parcel so as to keep their ultimate customer satisfied.

Then we have the gate and the cutting across the fence. I wont start on that again!

I accept, T-C, that your points are valid and that there is a method of redress. It isn't easy being in the postal service or any other business where targets have to be met. It just annoys me that a virtual monopoly can take the customer for granted.

Please could somebody send a picture of something they got this morning and are really happy with ... I've hijacked this thread enough (and my apologies to the original poster and to all of those people who have kept to the spirit of the original thread).


----------



## haz_pro

Some beans and a couple of milk jugs.


----------



## MStambo

Two bags of beans, ordered only yesterday from Rave, got delivered this morning. Great service thanks Rave.

Guatemala Huehuetenango and Nicaragua Maragogype, never tried either so I'm going to have a nice tasting session on Sunday morning.


----------



## glevum

Boring stuff for me today- more microfibre cloths and new teeth for the Mignon. thought the old burrs (2yrs old ) were not to bad, god was i wrong. Bought grind setting down from 5 to 2 for same bean/extraction. Chomping thru' the beans now saving a few seconds of my life a day standing at the grinder. Difference in the cup as well. probably change them 12/18 months now.


----------



## Charliej

Just a new dual layer feather and down 3" thick mattress topper, and hopefully tomorrow my Rave order, followed by a collapsible rubber hopper and 1 or 2 other random bits from fleabay during the rest of the week


----------



## Dave_E

My first purchase since joining Coffee Forums, a good start, but now I need to find some decent coffee beans.

I am tempted to order a starter pack from Has Bean, but will be away from here for six weeks, so better to wait till I return at the start of September so that I can enjoy it in prime condition. How long do freshly roasted beans maintain their freshness?

Ordered this mill from Amazon UK as they have free delivery to my office in Luxembourg.

I knocked up a quick Carbonara for my evening meal but resisted the temptation to use this for the black pepper.









.

.


----------



## Locus Solus

One postie brought some James Gourmet Formula 6 beans (the jury's still out on them, haven't got the grind right yet) and another (don't ask me why) a naked portafilter, so the kitchen might be in need of a fresh coat of paint tomorrow. Might wait till I've got those new beans dialled in...


----------



## HDAV

WEll today i did get my replacement knock top!


----------



## nekromantik

Got my Silvia wand today!

The ebay seller I got my spanner from uses 2nd class post so wont get to fit it until Wednesday.


----------



## Don_your_hat

An Attento Click Tamping Mat was waiting for me when I got home from work. Look forward to getting some more consistency with tamping.


----------



## ronsil

Don_your_hat said:


> An Attento Click Tamping Mat was waiting for me


Don't forget to cut 2 thin strips of double sided sticky tape to hold the pad in place. I put a strip either side of the adjustment hole


----------



## mike 100

Some items from Coffee Hit: A new group head gasket/seal for my Silvia, a shot measure glass (espresso supply--very nice) and two Duralex Picardy glasses (450ml).


----------



## Olliehulla

Four bags of beans with a roast day of 13156&#8230;.. making that the 5th of June&#8230;.. hmmmmm, nearly 3 weeks old, not impressed !! It remains to be seen if anything good will come from them.


----------



## mike 100

Olliehulla said:


> Four bags of beans with a roast day of 13156&#8230;.. making that the 5th of June&#8230;.. hmmmmm, nearly 3 weeks old, not impressed !! It remains to be seen if anything good will come from them.


Where are they from?


----------



## Mrboots2u

got my ppi offer from first direct. can now order a new shiny toy...


----------



## Charliej

My Rave order arrived this morning 2 bags of the Java Jampit and 2 of the Mocha/Java blend which will hopefully tide me over until the Londinium DSOL beans are ready to use and I've got the Brasilia dialled in properly as well, oh and a new thermometer for the fish tank and a birthday card from the OH from her mum


----------



## mike 100

Messed up post SORRY


----------



## mike 100

Mrboots2u said:


> got my ppi offer from first direct. can now order a new shiny toy...


LEVER! very very shiny!


----------



## Mrboots2u

mike 100 said:


> LEVER! very very shiny!


Yep you got it in one ! Plus looks like my grinder is coming in the post tomorrow too. Very exciting


----------



## Olliehulla

mike 100 said:


> Where are they from?


I'm going to give them another chance as everything from them so far has been a lot fresher. I'm hoping this is a blip but if it happens again I will look elsewhere and name and shame.


----------



## Ciligula

I haven't received any mail in a week and I'm slowly starting to worry







...


----------



## robti

Well it was yesterday but i was too busy cleaning it out and dailing it in


----------



## glevum

excellent, polished chrome as well. an absolute bargain there mate


----------



## coffeechap

Beautiful and a complete bargain, mine will be listed on here soon.


----------



## mike 100

A kilo of Rave signature blend through Amazon £15.22 delivered! Roasted on the 24/6/13 arrived this morning.


----------



## greenbeast

mike 100 said:


> A kilo of Rave signature blend through Amazon £15.22 delivered! Roasted on the 24/6/13 arrived this morning.


ditto, my first time outside of the supermarket, so i'm excited


----------



## mike 100

greenbeast said:


> ditto, my first time outside of the supermarket, so i'm excited


Sure I read on here somewhere that they were better after a ten days or so, not sure I can wait that long!


----------



## coffeechap

You really must wait that long, or you will be sorely disappointed, rest time on fresh roasted beans is so important, ask those on here that have used these early and those who have left for 10 days, they definitely need the full ten days to get the best out too them.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Definitely at their best from 10 days onward but if you're used to supermarket beans then even unrested they'll be a revelation! You'll find your taste buds (and your standards) change very quickly as you get used to fresh-roasted beans. I used to be very happy drinking Taylors of Harrogate Lazy Sunday and now I'd rather go without coffee than drink their beans.


----------



## 4515

Nothing coffee related today but I did receive a Musto lightweight shooting jacket and a reel of purple ribbon (totally unrelated items - honest !)


----------



## Mrboots2u

My machine arrived today....... Courtesy of coffee chap. Once again can't thank you enough for your time , patience ,and all round good guyness.....
View attachment 2824


----------



## nekromantik

Got my Silvia wand today, was expecting my HB mugs bought from a member but they did not turn up.


----------



## garydyke1

Snail mail strikes again


----------



## mike 100

coffeechap said:


> You really must wait that long, or you will be sorely disappointed, rest time on fresh roasted beans is so important, ask those on here that have used these early and those who have left for 10 days, they definitely need the full ten days to get the best out too them.


Thanks I usually give beans a week before using them... new I read 10 days for these thanks again!


----------



## greenbeast

thanks for the tip!


----------



## greenbeast

Nimble Motionists said:


> Definitely at their best from 10 days onward but if you're used to supermarket beans then even unrested they'll be a revelation! You'll find your taste buds (and your standards) change very quickly as you get used to fresh-roasted beans. I used to be very happy drinking Taylors of Harrogate Lazy Sunday and now I'd rather go without coffee than drink their beans.


Thanks for the tip, luckily (or not) i have half a bag of Taylor's to drink first anyway


----------



## glevum

Dont know if its the robusta, but Raves Italian Job needs a good 15 days. Found extract beans pretty much stay the same the day they arrive


----------



## glevum

happy donkey say refridgerate beans once opened, extract say don't. i have always gone with Extracts advice. Cold, damp beans don't seam right going into the grinder. Does any one fridge their beans?


----------



## painty

The way I see it, storing beans in the fridge is okay as long as they are stored in an airtight container, and that they are brought out and allowed to warm up to room temperature before opening. So storing a day's worth in a sealed bag, and bringing it out to warm up the night before opening should work fine.

It's having a bulk container which gets opened direct from the fridge each day, allowing moisture in, that's the problem. Yeah, and cold damp beans in the grinder isn't ideal.


----------



## aaronb

I'm strongly of the opinion there is nothing whatsoever to gain by refrigerating your beans, and a hell of a lot to loose. I've never seen a coherent reason why you should put them in the fridge, but seen plenty on why you shouldn't.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Beans are perfectly fine in the bags they arrive in with one way valves for some considerably time,just expel the air through the valve once sealed after use,no need for refrigeration or even swapping into air lock containers


----------



## jeebsy

Fridge = moisture and moisture = bad from what I've read

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neill

My auber PID just arrived today ready to go on the classic. I went for the pre infusion. I'm not sure how much that feature will be used but I fancied the timer and will definitely use the steam setting.


----------



## mike 100

I would very interested in how you get on fitting/using it as I was thinking of fitting one to my Silvia at some point.


----------



## Neill

I went for the auber as I didn't fancy trying to pick up all the parts I needed and working out how to set it up myself. The instructions that came with it were good although I took my time to fit it as I wanted to get it right first time. The hardest part was removing the thermostat and screwing in the rtd because there's not much room around the classic's boiler and the thermostat is near the bottom. I realise it has its limitations on a small boiler like in the classic but it takes the guess work out of when to start the shot. Think I was just too lazy to time when to start the shot in the heating cycle so much more consistent now. Much better steaming with the steam model, no loss of power half way through. Got the best microfoam I have ever managed today. Still not sure about the pre infusion function and so far I haven't bothered using it though I do use the shot timer.


----------



## greenbeast

postie brought me a porlex mini grinder, aeropress and a thermometer that will come in handy for my dairying (making cheese, cream and yoghurt)


----------



## shaun1

TNT brought me one slightly large Magnum!


----------



## coffeechap

Great grinder though


----------



## coffeechap

Get that hopper and metal collar off they look much better


----------



## Mrboots2u

shaun1 said:


> TNT brought me one slightly large Magnum!
> View attachment 2844


Cool , another magnum owner !


----------



## shaun1

coffeechap said:


> Get that hopper and metal collar off they look much better


Was going to ask if anyone has any recommended mods for the Magnum (with photo's if poss).

Already removed the auto stop/start switch to make getting to the grinder chute easier.

Mrboots2u,would like to know where you got the stainless bowl from. I,m using a saucer but that bowl looks much better!

Ceers Shaun.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The bowl came with the machine ! The camera hood hopper also ( courtesy of coffeechap) . Love to know how you get on with it . Paired with a francino currently is it ?


----------



## shaun1

Mrboots2u said:


> The bowl came with the machine ! The camera hood hopper also ( courtesy of coffeechap) . Love to know how you get on with it . Paired with a francino currently is it ?


Thanks Mrboots2u. coffeechap is the man to ask then!

Yes its paired with my Heavenly. Took a while to dial in but its there now and very happy with the results. At first i had the setting so fine the grinds were dropping out of the chute in square cubes!

Spent yesterday afternoon stripping and cleaning it to get rid of all the free beans and grinds it came with! Wife actually likes it says it looks like a rocketship from a 1950,s B movie!


----------



## bubbajvegas

A note pad as when I got the Mythos I promised myself that I would actually start recording grinder settings for different beans and ratings


----------



## Mrboots2u

bubbajvegas said:


> A note pad as when I got the Mythos I promised myself that I would actually start recording grinder settings for different beans and ratings


That's pink.......


----------



## bubbajvegas

Haha,it actually red but iPhone 5 cam obviously ain't up to much


----------



## coffeechap

bubbajvegas said:


> Haha,it actually red but iPhone 5 cam obviously ain't up to much


Don't take it personal chris, mrboots2u is being quite the antagonist today, perhaps he is having lever envy


----------



## Mrboots2u

let compromise and call it salmon coloured.... clearly i do not have enough to do at work today. since I own an opticians , I was merely checking to see what colour bubba saw it as







. he may have had years of hidden colour blindness.....


----------



## drude

18g VST, which should go nicely with the big bags of Rave beans that arrived yesterday (Java Jampit and Ethiopia Yirgacheffe G3 natural, Dumerso Woreda).


----------



## shrink

A hasbean demitasse and saucer to match up my lonely one


----------



## Yes Row

Not coffee related but another item as important to start the day. A Mekur Progress razor. Looking forward to Sunday morning using this and drinking Has Bean Breakfast Bomb
View attachment 2846


----------



## shrink

I just packed my vintage gillette tech into its Bakelite case to take to France on Monday.


----------



## Yes Row

I have a Tech, unused in its case with some blue wrapped blades included, not worth a deal but I can not being myself to use it

My Muhle R89 us coming to Turkey with me next Friday. I hope to pick up some unusal shaving stuff to top up my stash (and yes I like Arko!!)


----------



## greenbeast

cool razor, just bought my step-dad a parker 89R for his birthday. I personally use a straight razor, when i can be bothered to shave


----------



## Yes Row

Straight.....one day, when life is not quite so hectic and I can spare the time to learn. Really fancy trying though


----------



## greenbeast

i learnt when i was 18, couldn't forsee a life of buying gillette blades.

I rarely shave now because the job doesn't require it. To be fair using a straight is a little more laborious than a modern safety, so for those people that need to shave every morning it could be awkward.


----------



## Kafkaesque

I have a Progress, lovely razor though I find it a little difficult to get the blade sitting evenly when fitting.

My go-to razor at the moment is an iKon Bulldog:


----------



## haz_pro

greenbeast said:


> i learnt when i was 18, couldn't forsee a life of buying gillette blades.
> 
> I rarely shave now because the job doesn't require it. To be fair using a straight is a little more laborious than a modern safety, so for those people that need to shave every morning it could be awkward.


I had the same realisation but I was a little younger. I rarely shave now, well actually I shave my head with a DE every few days. My beard never goes completely though.


----------



## 4515

That Ikon looks a well made bit of kit. I'm on the lookout for a DE razor to replace my Mekur Futur that I keep in Bulgaria but dont get on with. I'm using a DE89 in the uk and I'm now using Astra Platinum blades as well as feathers. The Astras are not quite as sharp but keep their edge longer than feathers - a bit more of a relaxed shave


----------



## Yes Row

I also have a Futur and can not get on with it. It's just too big and cumbersome for me

Seem to be getting on with the Progress though

Astra good blades along with 7 O Clocks


----------



## 4515

I'd agree. Its far too chunky. I think I was drawn by its looks when I bought it.


----------



## Spukey

bubbajvegas said:


> A note pad as when I got the Mythos I promised myself that I would actually start recording grinder settings for different beans and ratings


Geek!

Can you actually "reed and right"? First man from up here that i have met who can! You must teach me sometime ! haha


----------



## bubbajvegas

Haha,get ya self a good grinder pal and then you can take some readings ;-)


----------



## IanP

Ordered myself a birthday present which arrived today! Six fab D'ancap competition size cappuccino cups and saucers which are a great size, since neither my wife nor I like coffee sloshing around in gallons of water or milk. Makes for very tasteable (is that a word?) shortish long blacks and deep coffee tasting cappuccinos. Great with my current Rave signature blend. Real quality and stylish too, and a fair price at Coffee Hit if you buy half a dozen. Saved paying postage by bumping up the order to include a Reg Barber 58.35mm base too. Picture below of cup/saucer simply cos I think this colour is so superb. I know it would look even better filled with competition level latte art..... But I'm still struggling at KS1.........back to class!


----------



## IanP

Here's the photo which failed to load......


----------



## Mrboots2u

IanP said:


> View attachment 2859
> Here's the photo which failed to load......


There nice , they 6 oz or 8 oz ?


----------



## IanP

Mrboots2u said:


> There nice , they 6 oz or 8 oz ?


Hi, they are 150ml which works out a little over 5oz and are seriously chunky ...just the size of coffee I like when it isn't espresso on its own.... They do larger cappuccino cups too, and latte size ones, but not large enough for High St chain joints....


----------



## glevum

Stunning cups, fancy some of these myself if they are 10 fl oz


----------



## glevum

to small for me ,though still the best cups ive seen in ages


----------



## Mrboots2u

10 fl oz that's a bucket ! Great cups tho


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> There nice , they 6 oz or 8 oz ?


I bought these cups a while ago. The competition ones are 150ml. They're a lovely size. Great for a nice strong coffee flavour and good thick walls.

Sorry. Just noticed the reply above but can't seem to delete this.


----------



## lookseehear

Kafkaesque said:


> I have a Progress, lovely razor though I find it a little difficult to get the blade sitting evenly when fitting.
> 
> My go-to razor at the moment is an iKon Bulldog:


That's lovely! I'm a recent DE convert using an EJ DE89 - I ordered a sampler pack of blades and have tried a lot of the main recommendations but no blade feels as sharp to me as the Gillette Silver Blue. I'm looking to get a straight razor at some point too but that kind of defies the fact that DE shaving is cheaper than cartridges!


----------



## 4515

lookseehear said:


> but that kind of defies the fact that DE shaving is cheaper than cartridges!


DE shaving is only cheaper than cartridges if you dont succumb to brush, soap and razor obsessions. Unfortunately I have this weakness and am expecting an iKon in the post this week.


----------



## 4085

Does anyone use a Razor Pit?


----------



## Yes Row

Never heard of a razor pit?

DE shaving cheap...yeah just like coffee making is. You just always want something else, soap, blades from russia/turkey, artisan Bay Rum.....it goes on and on, but great fun, just like buying different beans


----------



## Kafkaesque

Razor pits work ok as a "Strop"/cleaner for cartridge razors, though I get comparable results just using a bit of denim.

I've tried pretty much every DE blade available, including ones like the Iridium which are no longer available. The best by a long shot for me are Feathers from Japan, just so much sharper.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

4 bags of mystery Londinium beans courtesy of Mr Chap!!







Hopefully the new Tamper and steam wand will arrive today too!!!


----------



## arjxh56

Boiler Gasket... New Grinder....

I had also hoped a few of the other items i ordered might have arrived today but no joy.. Tomorrow i will be sat behind the letterbox like a Yorkshire terrier waiting for the next batch of goodies!


----------



## Charliej

Postie brought me precisely nothing today, was hoping for my Londinium mystery package. Were they brought by the normal postie or a parcels guy?


----------



## garydyke1

I got my Torr Trapez 58.3


----------



## Dylan

Looking forward to a bit of a christmas party when I drop by my concierge this weekend.

A bag of Hasbean Costa Rica Finca, a Silvia steam wand for my classic, some pulycaff backflushing powder and descaling tablets, oh and a lovely blue Eureka Mignon should all be waiting for me.

Oh and a new sweatshirt...

It will be a good weekend


----------



## Charliej

It was a false alarm on my part the nice Interlink man just brought me my 4 bags of Londinium mystery beans, have to say the smell from the package was gorgeous.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Charliej said:


> It was a false alarm on my part the nice Interlink man just brought me my 4 bags of Londinium mystery beans, have to say the smell from the package was gorgeous.


I got an email from interlink saying my delivery has been delayed until tomorrow


----------



## haz_pro

Nothing today but expecting a Silvia wand for my classic tomorrow, excited!


----------



## Wobin19

5 Bags of Londinium beans - I am giving the subscription a go and particularly looking forward to trying the Malawi Pamwamba!


----------



## Geordie Boy

HasBean's latest Espresso subscription... Baked Beanz Blend


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> HasBean's latest Espresso subscription... Baked Beanz Blend
> 
> View attachment 2860


Ive ordered this purely for trying the same top-end beans with differing roast profiles side-by-side and then together. The comedy packaging is a welcome bonus


----------



## bubbajvegas

4 bags of mystery gold and my hasbean guest espresso


----------



## 4515

The packaging on those beans is great ! Got to hand it to HasBean for their marketing strategy.

Nothing coffee related here today. A bottle of K-Othrine SC10 to get rid of the red mite in the chickens and an iKon razor which feels as good as it looks in the pictures. Hopefully a few bags of beans arriving in tomorrows post.


----------



## lookseehear

Checking in with my HasBean baked beans too. Sadly wouldn't fit through the letter box so necessitated a trip to the delivery office.


----------



## 4515

4 bags of HB beans including a Sumatran, Icatu (love this coffee) and Yirgacheffe which I will be using some of in a stout that I'm planning to brew


----------



## BlankBoxCoffee

I had a nifty little scale and a meat thermometer of the Bay.


----------



## garydyke1

working dog said:


> The packaging on those beans is great ! Got to hand it to HasBean for their marketing strategy.
> 
> Nothing coffee related here today. A bottle of K-Othrine SC10 to get rid of the red mite in the chickens and an iKon razor which feels as good as it looks in the pictures. Hopefully a few bags of beans arriving in tomorrows post.


What chickens do you have ?


----------



## 4515

garydyke1 said:


> What chickens do you have ?


We have Croad Langshans (just let the black trio go but still have some black hens and whites & cockerel), Cream Legbars - breeding trio and hens, white stars, light sussex, some cream legbar crosses (olive and green eggs), voreworks and a couple of Pekins for our neice. We havent bred any this year and are down to about 40 birds which I'm sure will come down this winter.

Theyre the wifes hobby rather than mine - I tend to get tasked with putting up fences and sheds.

Heres a selection of egg colours

  

and the top of the chickens garden


----------



## series530

I got a camera bag to hold my new camera. With luck, I will get two cases tomorrow to hold my reading glasses.


----------



## Daren

I got a Chris King Rapha tampa with thanks to dfk41.... I can't stop looking at it









To nice to use!


----------



## glevum

Very nice CK rapha headset tamp


----------



## 4085

Ky Torr tampers! I cannot remember what I ordered now, bt who cares, they are very nice! And a couple of cups....and 6 more cups Dave and I swopped around!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Postie delivered a 14mm Allen Key so I can detach the awful plastic handles off my portafilters. He also delivered my Goldfinger with Zebrano wood (drool, drool). Thanks Lever Legend Dave.

View attachment 2870


The Zebrano wood does have a rather unique smell which doesn't come over in the picture!


----------



## glevum

Lovely tampers

allen keys, PF handles and the dreaded thread locker. Which is going to win the allen key or a hammer?


----------



## coffeechap

glevum said:


> Lovely tampers
> 
> allen keys, PF handles and the dreaded thread locker. Which is going to win the allen key or a hammer?


Thought you didn't want to change the handles?


----------



## garydyke1

Some Rave AA Kenya;

Has Bean Baked Beans;

Has Bean Nic Finca Mama Mina washed IMM ...a little late!

When Londinium DSOL arrives ill be 1250g in coffee credit


----------



## 4085

Remember the hairdryer Patrick, for about 8 minutes!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Remember the hairdryer Patrick, for about 8 minutes!


Thanks, David, but won't that frizz my hair??


----------



## glevum

coffeechap said:


> Thought you didn't want to change the handles?


Just replying to TSK. You should see the amount of thread locker Bezzera used on mine


----------



## 4085

My Strega ones came off without having to do that just using a vice and a tea towel.


----------



## Coffedrinker

A Mazzer Super Jolly from Dennis, yay!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very nice - enjoy!


----------



## bubbajvegas

Lush dude,wouldn't expect anything less from Den tho


----------



## glevum

Super condition sj......nice one


----------



## Mrboots2u

You'll have fun with that ! Enjoy


----------



## robti

Just my Silvia wand, but as its something to do with coffee


----------



## nekromantik

Got my motta 50cl jug and white choc sauce!

Love myself a nice white choc mocha during weekends.


----------



## Mike mc

I took delivery of a rocky grinder today.i know there not the best of grinders but should hopefully do me for a year or so til I upgrade my classic for a cherub or something similar


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mike mc said:


> I took delivery of a rocky grinder today.i know there not the best of grinders but should hopefully do me for a year or so til I upgrade my classic for a cherub or something similar
> 
> View attachment 2894


Hi , enjoy the grinder and get stuck into some great beans


----------



## Mike mc

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi , enjoy the grinder and get stuck into some great beans


Thanks ,just had a quick go of it and think I need to follow the calibration video on YouTube as I get no grinding sound at the 0 mark.had it on setting 10 and did a double shot in 17 seconds so its way off at the mo


----------



## Mrboots2u

First time round you'll get through some beans , it's all part of the fun though


----------



## coffeechap

glad you got a grinder mike hope you are happy with, good to see you back!


----------



## Mike mc

coffeechap said:


> glad you got a grinder mike hope you are happy with, good to see you back!


Thanks Dave.think its about time I apologise aswell for my little outburst.sorry for the hassle and bother i caused.im not working tomorrow so hoping to get to grips with the grinder properly.i will stick with this for a year then think about upgrading to a commercial grinder


----------



## coffeechap

all water under the bridge........


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Good place to start with Rocky. Nearly started with one myself. Also, I'm not sure what you paid for it but if you bought second hand you shouldn't lose too much on it, if / when you upgrade. Be prepared to get through some beans

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike mc

urbanbumpkin said:


> Good place to start with Rocky. Nearly started with one myself. Also, I'm not sure what you paid for it but if you bought second hand you shouldn't lose too much on it, if / when you upgrade. Be prepared to get through some beans
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


I bought new and it was 235 delivered.originally bought a new one for 220 delivered but a day later they informed me they were out of stock and had to be refunded.i nearly bought a mignon but bella barista advised it wasn't the best option for me due to wanting to change between grinds.


----------



## Mike mc

coffeechap said:


> all water under the bridge........


Yep,sure is......


----------



## glevum

Nice one Mike, get those beans grinding.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mike mc said:


> I bought new and it was 235 delivered.originally bought a new one for 220 delivered but a day later they informed me they were out of stock and had to be refunded.i nearly bought a mignon but bella barista advised it wasn't the best option for me due to wanting to change between grinds.


Yep mignons are tricky to switch between grinds. I ended up buying a new one from bella after looking for a 2nd hand one for a couple of months (nutter!)







but really really happy with it. If you're going to be switching between grinds I think you've gone for the better option IMHO.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glevum

Not coffee related, but my new eyes turned up today. Tag Heuer 3703 eye wear. These cost a small fortune but i am a big Tag fan.


----------



## Mike mc

glevum said:


> Not coffee related, but my new eyes turned up today. Tag Heuer 3703 eye wear. These cost a small fortune but i am a big Tag fan.


Very nice.i bought a tag formula one watch in Florida mall a couple of years ago.worked out nearly 300 pounds cheaper than the uk price


----------



## glevum

Rip off Britain Mike. Got a couple of Tag Watches... an automatic kirium chronometer ive had 14 years still going strong with only 1 service. Loses about 90 seconds a month and a tiger woods titanium golf watch.eyewear is fantastic for cycling


----------



## oop north

My Mazzer Super Jolly arrived yesterday, courtesy of coffeechap (I will post this in the Mazzer section as well as here). Shame the couriers used it to play football so the tamp attachment and the switch were both broken







. Was slightly taken aback to have facetime chats with coffeechap - not used to my phone ringing and seeing my own face in it but he's sorting the broken parts out for me

I think I may have overreacted to not being able to find new burrs for my old grinder (Isomac Gran Macninio) as, for my current use (aeropress), the SJ is gloriously OTT. It isn't too big for the kitchen. I know this is "stating the bleedin' obvious" but there is an immediately clear, big difference from the Isomac - the grind goes much finer (I've not played with the settings so the grind is probably too fine for aeropress use but it seems to be coping fine and am enjoying a fine mug of something I roasted Weds afternoon)

I bought it slightly on a whim / impulse having seen it for sale on here just over a week ago

The build is, well, industrial - feels very substantial - but it looks fine in our kitchen and not at all out of place or overly large (set up for single dose so no bean hopper) - where it sits there are no wall cupboards. It is quieter than the old grinder

I am immediately aware of coffee grounds around the place - especially around the chute attachment chamber at the front - not quite sure how to keep that clear of old grinds (though we aren't talking particularly big quantities - I think it is just that they are relatively visible) and there is a bit of spread around the front when collecting the ground coffee. And I think I need to get a tamp of some sort (I think Dave mentioned 58mm?) to sit on the beans during grinding

Then the next step will be to dig out the Gaggia Classic that a friend lent me years ago that is lurking in the loft untouched and start pestering you lot for more information! IN the meantime, am sitting at my desk needing to start some work, so that will stop me from spending much time on coffee today!


----------



## Mike mc

glevum said:


> Rip off Britain Mike. Got a couple of Tag Watches... an automatic kirium chronometer ive had 14 years still going strong with only 1 service. Loses about 90 seconds a month and a tiger woods titanium golf watch.eyewear is fantastic for cycling


My tags not a top of the range one but does me fine.heres a quick pic


----------



## painty

I worked for TAG for a couple of years and remember thinking 'great, I'll get a discount on the wristwatches' only to find the watch division had been sold off a few years previously :/


----------



## jeebsy

I love the Monaco but saving for a flat just now and dropping 25% of my deposit on a watch isn't really an option!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike 100

Today I got a kilo Rave Mocha Java blend through Amazon, look forward to trying it tomorrow ( only kidding!) I will give it 10 days or so before I use it


----------



## tcr4x4

I got £50's worth of plastic vacuum pipe for my discovery. The brake vacuum line has a t piece for the egr system which has been removed, but the rubber bungs that block the t piece keep perishing and I loose all braking, which isn't good on a 2.5t car!

So I managed to source a pipe designed for non EU cars which don't have the stupid egr system to start with and will fit it tomorrow, and hopefully solve it for good.


----------



## coffeechap

These little glass cups came today 3 oz perfect for a piccolo

View attachment 2904


----------



## Glenn

No post today but I'm expecting my first delivery of Crafted Coffee this week.

Always a pleasure ordering from coffee roasters who support Coffee Forums UK


----------



## reneb

They look like an interesting company - let us know how you get on with the beans Glenn, would be interested to give them a go.


----------



## Dylan

Here is the lovely looking blue Mignon I won in the raffle, looks great and now I'm over the clumpyness I'm getting soem lovely shots from my Classic


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bet it's a step up from the Iberital!


----------



## Dylan

Yea, I had some really nice shots from it, I still get too much variation in my shots to really be able to tell how its improving it but I am getting more reliably nice shots already than I ever did with the MC2.


----------



## painty

That's a great colour


----------



## jonners

Not the postie but the Hermes man brought me this Gaggia MD64 last week and I've just got it back together. I dismantled and cleaned it and installed new burrs, as the old one were well worn. Cleaning was pretty tedious, and unpleasant because of the stale coffee smell - I think it had been left unused for some time. I bought some genuine Mazzer SJ 64mm burrs, which are supposed to fit this machine, but they were very slightly too large in diameter for the carriers. Reducing them by the necessary fraction of a mm was also tedious, and I can vouch that they are made of pretty tough steel. I removed the tamper, discarded the hopper, and fitted a micro-hopper cut from a bike water bottle. It will replace my MDF, which I will hand over to my son.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

My first Blank box arrived I am wired so I will leave it for a while it'll be fun figuring out how to brew it


----------



## Mrboots2u

New cups.......


----------



## Charliej

Postie brought me my new American Weighing Systems Blade scales this morning : http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0012N1NAA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

AS my old faithful ebay ones have gone weird on me, tried new batteries etc , but after putting the cup on the scales prior to pulling the shot and tareing it they then start to drift upward with nothing extra on them. So bit the bullet and bought the new ones, came with a 10 year warranty and feel much better quality.

Then an hour later DPD brought me the new small front wheel for the OH's wheelchair.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> Postie brought me my new American Weighing Systems Blade scales this morning : http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0012N1NAA/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> AS my old faithful ebay ones have gone weird on me, tried new batteries etc , but after putting the cup on the scales prior to pulling the shot and tareing it they then start to drift upward with nothing extra on them. So bit the bullet and bought the new ones, came with a 10 year warranty and feel much better quality.
> 
> Then an hour later DPD brought me the new small front wheel for the OH's wheelchair.


Nice scales !


----------



## glevum

yeah, i like those scales. let us know what they are like!


----------



## Charliej

glevum said:


> yeah, i like those scales. let us know what they are like!


Seem pretty good so far, they respond nice and fast and the way the display section pops out makes it easy to keep that bit clear of any stray spurts etc. and even though the display is smaller than the old ones its still nice and bright and easy to read. The case doubles as 2 expanded trays for weighing other stuff and with up to 1 kg capacity at 0.1 g could be useful for other cooking stuff in the kitchen, and as I said before they just feel like a much better built quality item. Also being from Amazon and with a 10 year warranty seems like I'm sorted on scales for a while lol.


----------



## Charliej

This morning's post brought me my new Nuova Point Cappa cups, very nice well made cups indeed


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> This morning's post brought me my new Nuova Point Cappa cups, very nice well made cups indeed


Put a pic up,always like a bit do coffee cup porn.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Got my first delivery from Blank Box coffee today. You get 2x150g bags of coffee/month each from different roasters.

This month is Ethiopian Mekuria - Roundhill Roastery, Radstock and BrasilianDaterra by Climpson & Sons, Broadway Market, London.

looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Neill

My replacement PID came from auber instruments today. They shipped it before receiving the defective one in return. Impressed with how quickly they sorted it out and the new one seems to be working properly. Shame it left me without espresso for a week!


----------



## jeebsy

Still no sign of my Knock tamper ordered a week ago...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Set of Hario scales - (well, I *am* worth it...) Got them from Coffeesmiths - £55.00 delivered - great service.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Set of Hario scales - (well, I *am* worth it...) Got them from Coffeesmiths - £55.00 delivered - great service.


Lets see then, £55 for scales ! Are they made of gold and dreams of unicorns


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sadly, not even endorsed by Cheryl Cole, pout, pout. But they are beautifully put together - bit like Cheryl Cole, I guess.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Sadly, not even endorsed by Cheryl Cole, pout, pout. But they are beautifully put together - bit like Cheryl Cole, I guess.


Will your expensive scales weigh up your chances with Cheryl then? I am off work today , as My little boy was sent home from school last night with upset tummy and they won't let him go back for 2 bloomin days . I will be blythly spouting sarcasm on the forum all day to keep myself entertained .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

At long last and after a 2 week courier journey (due to a bad dose of Hermes) my Torr Tamper and Silvia Steam wand has finally arrived.









According to their parcel tracker the very battered and split package should have clocked up millage to rival Voyager 2. But after grilling the poor eejit who finally delivered it this morning the reality was it was only 500m.

Basically the guy only lives round the corner, doesn't possess a sat nav (as he knows the area) but couldn't think where it was&#8230;&#8230; he definitely knows where I am now!!!









Many thanks to Coffee Chap of organising this and for having to put up with the PM equivalent of "is it here yet" for the last week. Sorry Dave!

If fairness to Dave he was only able to track it with the Hermes tracker ref since last Friday after they initially "lost it off their network".

Even though the box was split, both items appear to be in good nick thanks to them being well packaged.

Torr tamper looks good and is a great fit in my hand, very excited about trying it out. Photo to follow.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Torr Tamper courtesy of Coffee Chap. Very pleased

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u

thats a nice tamper!


----------



## coffeechap

yippppppeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 4085

Well, a couple of weeks ago, on Ebay Italia I bought this. It is an early 1960's Arrarex Caravel. I already have one slightly later one of the same colour but this one is nearly unused AND is in its original box. I have never seen one with its box before, and believe me, I have looked! I have not even managed to open the box up yet, so will savour that delight for later.

Can I thank Coffeechap for his help in this.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very nice David - and I can vouch that the shot you pulled on your other one was a revelation taste-wise. Lovely little machine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> yippppppeeeeeeeeeee


really chuffed with it, back flips done already!


----------



## Mike mc

Not coffee related but took delivery of a pizza oven.made a batch of dough and got a bit too cocky and made a stuffed crust pizza,didnt turn out quite as i hoped thou as it had a massive crust in the end


----------



## Mrboots2u

That looks yummy!


----------



## Mike mc

Mrboots2u said:


> That looks yummy!


Thanks.ive tried for ages to do a decent homemade pizza in a normal oven and never managed to.they just don't get hot enough.was impressed with taste and texture of this one and it was a first attempt


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mike mc said:


> Thanks.ive tried for ages to do a decent homemade pizza in a normal oven and never managed to.they just don't get hot enough.was impressed with taste and texture of this one and it was a first attempt


Generally that is the issue with pizza making isnt it , not being able to get the temperatures of those big stone bake ovens... seeing that has made me peckish though ( and I've just eaten my homemade curry )


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mike mc said:


> Thanks.ive tried for ages to do a decent homemade pizza in a normal oven and never managed to.they just don't get hot enough.was impressed with taste and texture of this one and it was a first attempt


Secret to baking pizza at home is to use a ceramic pizza stone. You heat it up as hot as your oven will go and then pop the pizza on it. Remember an old Italian telling me pizza has to be cooked above and below at the same time. A pizza wood oven gets extremely hot and will cook a pizza in three or four minutes. I take my very hot stone from the oven - whop the pizza dough on it and then add the topping. Whilst I'm doing this, the heated stone is beginning to cook the pizza base. Wouldn't be without mine. Another tip is to use some fine ground semolina flour mixed in with the usual white flour. I use about 4oz of semolina flour and 7oz of strong white flour. The semolina gives the pizza a wonderful chewy feel.


----------



## Mike mc

The Systemic Kid said:


> Secret to baking pizza at home is to use a ceramic pizza stone. You heat it up as hot as your oven will go and then pop the pizza on it. Remember an old Italian telling me pizza has to be cooked above and below at the same time. A pizza wood oven gets extremely hot and will cook a pizza in three or four minutes. I take my very hot stone from the oven - whop the pizza dough on it and then add the topping. Whilst I'm doing this, the heated stone is beginning to cook the pizza base. Wouldn't be without mine. Another tip is to use some fine ground semolina flour mixed in with the usual white flour. I use about 4oz of semolina flour and 7oz of strong white flour. The semolina gives the pizza a wonderful chewy feel.


Yep the pizza oven I bought has a refractory stone and theres an element above that cooks the top properly.it reaches a much higher temperature than a normal oven.i will post a link to the one I have


----------



## Mike mc

Here is the one I bought very impressed with it and I'm sure my pizzas will improve as I learn more

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002VA4CDI/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1373482307&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX112_SY192


----------



## jeebsy

My Knock Heft 58.35 tamper


----------



## Dave.wilton

Mike mc said:


> Here is the one I bought very impressed with it and I'm sure my pizzas will improve as I learn more
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002VA4CDI/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1373482307&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX112_SY192


Mike can you keep us update on this? A new off topic thread? TBH I would have looked at it and thought it was junk... But it does say it goes up to 450C and some of the reviews seem good. I'd given up until I got a house with a garden to build an oven


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

You need one of these! It's a traditional way to cool pizza in east Africa (if such a thing exists!). I have one, its amazing, but rarely get to fire it up. Brought it back from Kenya!


----------



## Dave.wilton

Not the postie but picked these up from @gangstarrrrr tonight and enjoyed a coffee at his. My first taste of the londinium beans which were really good.

Inker cups from coffee hit


----------



## Mike mc

Dave.wilton said:


> Mike can you keep us update on this? A new off topic thread? TBH I would have looked at it and thought it was junk... But it does say it goes up to 450C and some of the reviews seem good. I'd given up until I got a house with a garden to build an oven


Hi just made a thread in off topic,before i derail this thread more lol


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Dave.wilton said:


> Not the postie but picked these up from @gangstarrrrr tonight and enjoyed a coffee at his. My first taste of the londinium beans which were really good.
> 
> Inker cups from coffee hit


And here's dave's latte art poured at mine. Amazing stuff IMO. Especially under pressure and unfamiliar surrounds!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

This arrived today along with a telling off from the courier for the address not being complete. It also unexpectedly came with the metal tamper.

Still don't know why my pics insert upside down . . .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very nice CoffeeDiva. Even nicer at the price you got it for.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

The Systemic Kid said:


> Very nice CoffeeDiva. Even nicer at the price you got it for.


Indeed it is. And I'll even get to use it properly tomorrow when the new grinder arrives.


----------



## coffeechap

Yes you will !!


----------



## funinacup

40 used tennis balls for the dog, and a Mazzer SJ from Dave (coffeechap) for a cafe customer of mine!


----------



## funinacup

and a marble in the box with the grinder, cheers!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

A mahlkonig vario courtesy of another forum member via Coffeechap.

I've been giving it a go with the mypressi twist that the postie brought yesterday. So far several under-extracted shots and one over-extracted one. Getting closer thanks to some advice from the systematic kid. This gadget likes a rather large dose it seems.

Hopefully the postie will bring me a new set of scales tomorrow and then I'll be able to actually be able to control the process.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

funinacup said:


> 40 used tennis balls for the dog, and a Mazzer SJ from Dave (coffeechap) for a cafe customer of mine!


Who sells 40 used tennis balls? A tennis club I hope.


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> Who sells 40 used tennis balls? A tennis club I hope.


I've got about 60 under my bed...they're only good for a few sets then they get relegated to practice balls. Never thought about selling them though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> I've got about 60 under my bed...they're only good for a few sets then they get relegated to practice balls. Never thought about selling them though.


Wow....Get them on ebay!


----------



## soundklinik

Got my first parts for PID kit for Silvia: K-type thermocouple...


----------



## reneb

well, obviously not today, but yesterday the postie brought me a motta knock box.









really pleased with this. looks great, works really well and really good value for money.

great service from cream supplies as ever.


----------



## Neill

With the bank holiday weekend here I've had no post since Thursday so a few packages today. Artisan roast janzoon blend and jagong village bourbon. My shaving package finally arrived too. Merkur 34c hd razor, ej shaving bowl and a blade sample pack.










Now time to try out shaving with a double edged razor for the first time. I'm away to get a styptic pencil!


----------



## 4515

Styptic pencils are for girls









Thats a nice setup that you have. I'd be interested in your opinions on the different blades. If those there are two that I would use and a third that I would use if there were no other blades in the house. The rest I cant get on with but dont want to taint your view. If you have a blade that feels like you're shaving with a piece of broken glass, bin it and move on to the next pack.


----------



## Neill

working dog said:


> Styptic pencils are for girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a nice setup that you have. I'd be interested in your opinions on the different blades. If those there are two that I would use and a third that I would use if there were no other blades in the house. The rest I cant get on with but dont want to taint your view. If you have a blade that feels like you're shaving with a piece of broken glass, bin it and move on to the next pack.


Well first impressions, I've given the derby blade a go. Obviously with nothing to compare to yet I don't know what to expect but felt smooth to use, no tugging. My technique needs a lot of work yet but with 2 with the grain passes and one across it feels so much cleaner than my fusion blades. Satisfying sound it makes and a much more enjoyable experience. I need a lot more practice lathering. Already thinking I need a new brush. This is going to get expensive isn't it!


----------



## 4085

I am using Derby blades as well. I have shaved twice now with my DE 89 and find the blades a good match, in as much as no irritation or cuts! I slightly struggle though, with not turning the razor upside down to do my chin!


----------



## Neill

Yeah, really need practice at getting the angle right at various parts of my face.


----------



## painty

Neill said:


> With the bank holiday weekend here I've had no post since Thursday so a few packages today. Artisan roast janzoon blend and jagong village bourbon. My shaving package finally arrived too. Merkur 34c hd razor, ed shaving bowl and a blade sample pack.


Nice delivery. My economical side sees the opportunity for shared resource between shaving and coffee: a shaving bowl looks very similar to a cupping bowl...


----------



## 4515

Neill said:


> Yeah, really need practice at getting the angle right at various parts of my face.


Its all about practice, repetition and building up a bit of muscle memory. Lets hope it doesnt mess with muscle memory for tamp pressure


----------



## coffeechap

oh my god is shaving taking over every thread on here!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> oh my god is shaving taking over every thread on here!!!!


I'm not old enough to shave I feel left out .....


----------



## CoffeeDoc

What is wrong with a beard?

Paul


----------



## jeebsy

Leather grips for my new tennis rackets.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Amprobe digital datalogger thermocouple thermometer. Bought this to use with my new coffee roaster which hopefully will arrive soon. With the Amprobe, I will be able to measure bean roast temp and log it into a freeware roasting roasting programme - that's if I can fathom everything out.

View attachment 3054


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

3 bags of red brick, a metal back flush plate, a bonavita kettle a trampoline and a guitar. I've now hidden my cards.


----------



## mike 100

A kettle..trampoline ... guitar you have the makings of an act there


----------



## flibble

I love this thread, I almost feel like I am saving money by vicariously opening your post!

Today I received my first order from Rave coffee. It has taken me a while as I was given a small bag of their signature blend early on in my coffee adventure and it was almost tasteless through any of my limited brewing methods (moka, aeropress, cafetiere). I was pretty sure this was just a stale bag bought from a farmshop that had kept it on the shelf too long, but it is hard to convince yourself to part with your hard-earned when there are so many other options out there.

Reading through all the positive comments on here I finally decided to take the plunge (encouraged by the free delivery), though staying clear of the signature.

I received:

1kg of decaf - I drink too much coffee

250g of harrar longberry - I'm finding I'm a fan of mocha beans

250g of cuban serrano - following the reviews on here

250g of Java jampit - also following positive comments here

So far only tried the decaf (it was roasted on the 10th - so seemed ok to crack open) - its good! So thanks coffeeforums for convincing me to give Rave another go.


----------



## ronsil

Can be sure you will like the Cuban & the Jampit.

Both of these are lovely bean.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

1 bag Has bean Brazilian Espresso Perfetio and 1 bag Costo Rican Don Mayo Finca Bella Vista washed caturra.

i have been drinking the first of these for ages pre-ground from them and made on my presso so I'll be interested to see what happens now i can grind it myself.

Oh and some scales arrived the other day.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Quest M3 roaster - all the way from Madrid. Came exquisitely packaged - thanks Viernes. Reminded why this forum is such a great little community - brilliant. Now I just need to master using it - could be a while.

View attachment 3058


----------



## painty

Love the combination of quality and simplicity; it's the essence of craft coffee. On a full 240 Vac there should be no issues of it being underpowered either. Looking forward to reading how you get on with it


----------



## ronsil

painty said:


> Looking forward to reading how you get on with it


plus 1 on that. Am very interested on your journey with the Quest.


----------



## 4085

Look on YouTube under quest m3 roaster and there are quite a few bits. Looks lovely Patick!


----------



## iroko

That looks very nice.


----------



## iroko

8 kg green beans, motta jug 50 cl, resealable coffee bags and some temptags from Bella Barista.


----------



## glevum

The Systemic Kid said:


> Quest M3 roaster - all the way from Madrid. Came exquisitely packaged - thanks Viernes. Reminded why this forum is such a great little community - brilliant. Now I just need to master using it - could be a while.
> 
> View attachment 3058


Now thats what you call a home roaster......no wonder you sold the gene


----------



## Glenn

I'm a bit late but on Tuesday the postie bought me a bag of *Guatemala Finca San Francisco Tecuamburro* roasted by the crafted coffee company.

I've almost finished this bag already and simply cannot get enough of it!

I have enjoyed it as espresso, cortado, latte, flat white and even as an iced latte.

This was my first purchase from forum advertiser the crafted coffee company and I will certainly be ordering more!

Easily slotting into the Top 3 coffee's I have enjoyed this year so far! and I think it will take some beating too


----------



## Mrboots2u

Strictly speaking yesterday , from Jens , via coffee chap ( cheers mate )


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 3087


A backup Prestige MP, a naked portafilter and some Puly Caff. Good day's work.


----------



## mike 100

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 3087
> 
> 
> A backup Prestige MP, a naked portafilter and some Puly Caff. Good day's work.


Like the coffee table too!


----------



## reneb

good to see a fellow tennis player on the site

is that a wimbledon coaster i see?

agree with mike, nice coffee table


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers - it's from made.com.

Reneb, got the coasters when I was at Wimbledon this year - nice wee souvenir and helps to keep the table clean! Do you play much?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reneb

used to play a lot more but been getting over a knee injury for the last couple of years so just play at weekends these days.


----------



## gmason

Four packs of beans for £15.99 (Promo) from the Coffee Bean Shop. Ordered yesterday, here this morning. This is my third order on the Four-pack Promo and all the beans have been fantastic in terms of taste. I filter on the Technivorm, plunge on the Espro and make daily espresso. Great variety and great service.


----------



## 4085

Today, I received a kind of portable Turkish coffee maker. I have absolutely no idea why I bought it of course, other than to say I collect 'odd' things!

It is in a 1970's plastic case, has never been used and probably never will be! 110 or 220 volt, I guess in an emergency it could be useful! Original instruction booklet as well!


----------



## painty

^ nice. That is the 'National' that merged with Panasonic in the '80s IIRC


----------



## 4515

That has wedding gift written all over it. I think they were sold alongside fondue sets and raclette grills.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

working dog said:


> That has wedding gift written all over it. I think they were sold alongside fondue sets and raclette grills.


......and Russell Hobbs coffee percolators in stainless steel and teak.


----------



## Locus Solus

Notneutral espresso cups. Really nice but will have to wait till tomorrow to be used.


----------



## vintagecigarman

+1 from me on the Notneutrals - been my favourites for ages.


----------



## 4515

vintagecigarman said:


> +1 from me on the Notneutrals - been my favourites for ages.


These are my everyday cups. Espresso and 6oz. Great cups

Todays delivery was three bow ties - couldnt decide which I wanted for a black tie evening in a couple of months time


----------



## Kyle548

Some illy cap cups and demis.

The Demi's are a really nice size for a double being about 2.2oz to capacity, perfect for a 30g double.

The cap cups are kind of disappointing though, my Inker cups are much thicker and the volume is smaller, to the brim the illy cups are actually 7 oz.....


----------



## jeebsy

A bag of the Goosedubbs blend and a bag of Beloya from Dear Green


----------



## chomer

My first order from Rave. 1kg Signature, 1kg Italian Job, 250g Fudge. I've read good things about the Signature so can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## aphelion

chomer said:


> View attachment 3111
> 
> 
> My first order from Rave. 1kg Signature, 1kg Italian Job, 250g Fudge. I've read good things about the Signature so can't wait to give it a go.


Nice one..will be interesting to hear what that fudge is like!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yeah I saw the fudge on the site yesterday looked intriguing but went for signature and jampit as first order


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not strictly the postman, as I popped into a shop ( how old fashioned ) . A couple of these espresso cups from my local roaster.


----------



## glevum

Nice cups.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> Nice cups.....


Thanks they aren't bad are they , the angle of the photo makes the white rim look a little deeper than it actually is . Is it bad that I am excited by cups in my middle age ?


----------



## Kyle548

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks they aren't bad are they , the angle of the photo makes the white rim look a little deeper than it actually is . Is it bad that I am excited by cups in my middle age ?


I'm 22 and get excited about cups.....

I have about 15 cups and only make about one or two cups a day.

Not including glasses or cups I have hidden out of shame or cups for tea.

Edit

Actually, I have a list of cups I want to buy; including the Illy mugs to complete my set, a set of all sizes of Ginerva cups, some more Inker cups (maybe called Enrica or something, basically the unbranded tulip cups that HB use (since I already have the Luna cups)), the Londiminium cup looks great, and now your cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kyle548 said:


> I'm 22 and get excited about cups.....
> 
> I have about 15 cups and only make about one or two cups a day.
> 
> Not including glasses or cups I have hidden out of shame or cups for tea.


Ha, ha , we have a cupboard where MrsB keep all her novelty cups for tea drinking . My box from coffee hit has turned up at home today as well. I wonder if I can sneak it all past her ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha, ha , we have a cupboard where MrsB keep all her novelty cups for tea drinking . My box from coffee hit has turned up at home today as well. I wonder if I can sneak it all past her ...


Simple answer, not a chance.


----------



## gmason

A lovely vintage Salton EX-3 Espresso maker. Dating from the sixties (not yet done much homework on its origin) and in very good condition. Elegant retro design so should look good on the kitchen worktop as it is a real eye-catcher.


----------



## Locus Solus

Two new espresso cups arrived yesterday, my favourites so far.









Very heavy, over 175g, made by IPA and with a beautifully rounded lip. I've tried to find an unbranded version (I think they're IPA's Genova model) but could only find them in Australia, with silly postage so made do with these. It's a fine logo but I swear my Bezzera looks askance at them. ACF do a similar tulip model (coffeesmiths have them); does anyone know if they're as weighty?

I still have my eye on these WMF baristas


----------



## jonners

My ACF espresso cups weigh around 175g (they are not the tulip shape though).


----------



## Geordie Boy

I ordered the Rocket Espresso cups last week but got sent the capa ones by mistake. I'm not complaining though as they're beautiful. I too have my eye on the Coffeesmiths ones.


----------



## jeebsy

I really like these but the postage from NZ would be prohibitive

http://www.tfe.co.nz/itemdetails/Acme-Grey-Tulip-Cup-180Ml/1617.aspx


----------



## Kyle548

How much for those rocket cups?

they might be next on my list....


----------



## Geordie Boy

£5.95 from BB or £5.20 from Alchemy Coffee


----------



## Locus Solus

jeebsy said:


> I really like these but the postage from NZ would be prohibitive
> 
> http://www.tfe.co.nz/itemdetails/Acme-Grey-Tulip-Cup-180Ml/1617.aspx


They look like the ACFs available cheaply from Alchemy http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/equipment.html?brand=49 though they only have brown or black.


----------



## Geordie Boy

It looks like the ones BB sell are made by IPA and the Alchemy ones are made by ACF


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Just back from Holiday, 1 kg of Rave Signature beans and 250g of their decaffeinated beans to try late at night, not sure what they will be like as I have never tried decaff beans before!


----------



## rodabod

The thing I find with decaf is, if there's an element missing to them, then I blend in a small amount of normal coffee to make up for it.


----------



## Lawman

Just received a new heft tamper and knock box from madebyknock.


----------



## l3radduz

Had a little go on my aeropress that arrived today and really chuffed, it makes a lovely cup. I also received a heft 58.35 tamper which i was not expecting so soon. felt like a kid at Christmas coming home to packages


----------



## Charliej

The postie well Fed Ex guy brought me this huge package today which turned out to be catalogues from the people that I can get burrs from and as it turns out allsorts of parts for a wide variety of machines and grinders.


----------



## El carajillo

Postie brought me a nice selection of beans from Rave, just have to wait a while as they are very fresh


----------



## The Systemic Kid

My replacement wood handle set arrived this morning.



 

They were made by Duncan Hoyle a true artisan craftsman who DK41 put me on to - many thanks David. The handles are simply stunning - so much nicer in the hand than the impersonal black plastic ones - they make such a difference. The handles are made from english oak. Once turned, they are immersed in liquid ammonia for a couple of weeks to bring out the grain. I've included my RB and Torr tampers by way of comparison - both tampers are finished in Zebra wood. The handles Duncan made for me are very similar. Can't recommend them highly enough. The lever, steam and water and two portafilter handles cost £80.00 plus postage which is an absolute steal.


----------



## vikingboy

My VST Lab refractomer arrived today. My Kalita pourover not only tasted great but measured great as well.

Pretty cool toy....time to play with espresso tomorrow.....thats where I'm struggling a bit more I think.


----------



## chomer

Nothing too exciting but i thought these digital scales would be worth a punt for £3.50 delivered from the bay of E. I cant see how they can make a profit as i bet it cost most of that to have them delivered through Royal Mail. I didnt trust the batteries that were supplied with it as i'm sure they were made of tin foil and could be squashed between my finger and thumb!. Great value though.


----------



## glevum

chomer said:


> View attachment 3146
> 
> 
> Nothing too exciting but i thought these digital scales would be worth a punt for £3.50 delivered from the bay of E. I cant see how they can make a profit as i bet it cost most of that to have them delivered through Royal Mail. I didnt trust the batteries that were supplied with it as i'm sure they were made of tin foil and could be squashed between my finger and thumb!. Great value though.


I bought the same scales, had a few months now...work well


----------



## Locus Solus

> Nothing too exciting but i thought these digital scales would be worth a punt for £3.50 delivered from the bay of E. I cant see how they can make a profit as i bet it cost most of that to have them delivered through Royal Mail. I didnt trust the batteries that were supplied with it as i'm sure they were made of tin foil and could be squashed between my finger and thumb!. Great value though.


A nice coincidence - the postie has just brought me a replacement set of the same scales.

NOTE TO SELF

Don't put this set under the naked portafilter unless you've dialled in the coffee beans.


----------



## 4515

[quote=

NOTE TO SELF

Don't put this set under the naked portafilter unless you've dialled in the coffee beans.

I did the same thing last week and they came through it after a few days drying out. I have another set on their way


----------



## Neill

I'm on to my 3rd set of scales. Keep managing to drop them and they never survive that.


----------



## 4515

More new scales turned up today

A set of these


----------



## Charliej

working dog said:


> More new scales turned up today
> 
> A set of these


I've got the American Weighing Systems 1kg version of those with the 10 year warranty on them bought from Amazon for the same sort of price they seem pretty good so far and fairly responsive.


----------



## Locus Solus

Four bags from Rave (Signature, Naked, Guest and Italian Job espresso blends). Roasted and sent on Monday, delivered here in sunny Wroclaw on Friday - excellent service. After the disappointment of Workshop's Cult of Done (version 12, a Kenyan SO, not the current one) which was way too acidic for me I hope these will be more to my taste.


----------



## vikingboy




----------



## Neill

Two bags from hasbean, Ethiopia yirgacheffe kochere debo natural and Nicaragua finca limoncillo natural pacamara funkier. I'm a big fan of naturals so looking forward to brewing these.


----------



## c_squared

A new bottomless portafilter that I just bought from mrshades. Looking forward to trying it out but my wife has a long list of jobs for me to get through for our eldest daughters birthday party tomorrow.


----------



## jeebsy

c_squared said:


> A new bottomless portafilter that I just bought from mrshades. Looking forward to trying it out but my wife has a long list of jobs for me to get through for our eldest daughters birthday party tomorrow.


I'm loving mine. Feels like making a coffee is a much more involved process now.


----------



## c_squared

jeebsy said:


> I'm loving mine. Feels like making a coffee is a much more involved process now.


I'll report back and let you know how it goes.


----------



## c_squared

jeebsy said:


> I'm loving mine. Feels like making a coffee is a much more involved process now.


Only used it once but loved it. It helped that I turned out a shot that tasted good!


----------



## 4515

Well the postie didnt quite bring me this. I've been to the local depot to pick up a parcel from America. £6.56 import tax to pay and £8 processing fee - I can handle the tax, its the processing fee that seems steep.

Ive got 5 shaving soaps including one containing coffee essential oils - smells great !


----------



## Neill

Courier turned up with my torr goldfinger from dfk41. Looks great. I'll have to give it a try tonight when I have some time.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Well it was yesterday but I got this month's Blank Box coffee box. In it were 2x150g bags - Tate coffee's ethiopian hunkute and James Gourmet Coffee's formula 6 blend.


----------



## ronsil

CoffeeDiva said:


> - James Gourmet Coffee's formula 6 blend.


Now that is a very nice blend - very consistent.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

ronsil said:


> Now that is a very nice blend - very consistent.


So far I have pulled three shots with it on the mypressi and feel I can work with this bean - changing the grind and dose is doing what I expect of it. This is to be contrasted with the bag of HB's costa rican maya finca bella vista caturra which I just finished - I don't think I had a 'good' shot out of the whole bag. Totally my lack of skills I'm sure but I just couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Charliej

I'm not sure what the eejit postie brought me today. Went out at 9.30 to drop the OH off in town and came home at 9.45 to find the dreaded red pick this up tomorrow card with the attempted delivery time of 10.00 am marked on it









Guess they must now write them out in advance as several times there's been a card through the door before I can even get to answer the bell.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Hmmm..I'd be happy with a red card,looks like my TDSOL shipment has gone missing in action :-(


----------



## mike 100

Got a Porlex mini today (Cream Supplies) as part of my holiday kit, as I'm not allowed to take the Silvia/Vario with us for some reason


----------



## rmcgandara

Hario Drip Scale! and some V60 01 filters!


----------



## vikingboy

I'm really liking the hario scales....very well designed.


----------



## Mrboots2u

My DSOL ! Looking forward to trying it tomorrow


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Has bean's Nicaraguan limoncilo pacamara elegant and their 'invention' blend which is four small packs of different beans that you can combine as you like to make up your own blend.

Got slightly worried though when I quizzed the postman on a potentially lost package (it isn't by the way). He said 'besides if it's coffee I know it's for you'. This would be fine if it wasn't for the fact that it comes in a plain padded envelope.


----------



## mike 100

Part 2 of my holiday kit arrived: A Hario V60 and 100 filter cones, this goes with my Porlex, so should keep me happy.. just need some beans!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

My Izzo Vivi pid from Iroko.









It is soooo shiny and lovely. Fair play to the courier who carried it up two flights of stairs.

More later, but must go do some work now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good to see you've got yourself a very nice machine. Patience is finally rewarded. Enjoy.


----------



## glevum

CoffeeDiva said:


> My Izzo Vivi pid from Iroko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is soooo shiny and lovely. Fair play to the courier who carried it up two flights of stairs.
> 
> More later, but must go do some work now.


Excellent, let us know how you get on


----------



## CoffeeDiva

glevum said:


> Excellent, let us know how you get on


Well so far the machine is great, as for the operator . . . .

However, will have lots of beans to practice on. This morning in the post I got some James' Gourmet Coffee formula 6 blend and Habesha Espresso, also some of Rave's Java Jampit, Signature blend, and Decaf blend.

Along with the kilo of jailbreak that I went out and got yesterday and some pacamara elegant I may be oversubscribed, but I figured i had best start planning if the beans need to rest before drinking.


----------



## vikingboy




----------



## IanP

Due to attento click mat gradually losing its' 'click' ordered a Bella Barista tamping stand. Ordered online yesterday afternoon, brought this morning by postie, just on their ordinary 3-5 day posting rate. Glad I hadn't spent more for next day! Postage not cheap, but great service by any standard. Solid, chunky piece of kit to boot


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Postie - Ok, Ok, it was actually DHL - delivered these this morning.

View attachment 3224


Couple of thermocouple probes for my Quest roaster - one to measure roast environment temp - the other actual bean temp as it will be sited amongst the beans as they roast. Was going to buy a hot air gun for some in-house decorating (well, that's my excuse) and came across some posts on HB extolling the use of a heat gun during the roast process. So, I thought, what the hell, go for it. The gun has infinitely variable heat and cold air settings and comes in it's very own Bob the Builder custom carry case. Just wish I'd gone for the high vis jacket and hard hat options too. Yes, I know, I need to get out more


----------



## Kyle548

These 4 espresso spoons and some M10 bolts for the TC on my pid project.

I don't really know what to use espresso spoons for as I never use sugar, but the look really pretty.

















They look pretty good on a cap cup too


----------



## mike 100

Kyle548 said:


> These 4 espresso spoons and some M10 bolts for the TC on my pid project.
> 
> I don't really know what to use espresso spoons for as I never use sugar, but the look really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 3279
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280
> 
> 
> They look pretty good on a cap cup too


Like the spoons... where did you find them! I saw something similar ages ago but didn't buy at the time. With espresso they are used to move the crema about as you admire your shot !


----------



## Kyle548

mike 100 said:


> Like the spoons... where did you find them! I saw something similar ages ago but didn't buy at the time. With espresso they are used to move the crema about as you admire your shot !


http://www.caffeginevra.co.uk/collections/cups-and-spoons/products/zucchino-espresso-spoon-by-gnali-zani

The postage quote on the site is extremely high, if you email the guy who runs it he will invoice you for something like 95p postage.

In total, the 4 spoons were something like a fiver.

I think he has two left, he had 6 when I ordered from him.

I don't know about his coffee though, since I was only interested in his spoons.


----------



## Bursar

Postie brought me a Mignon from BB today







Ordered it on Sunday afternoon with the 3-5 day delivery option, so chuffed that it's turned up so quickly. I've also ordered some other bits which should be here in a day or two. Really must get around to ordering a machine now!


----------



## glevum

Like those spoons a lot, though they remind me of some bicycle tyre levers i have.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Had been looking out for some thick-walled espresso cups on a budget. Found these 6 for £20 inc. p&p on eBay - sorry about the rubbish pictures, phone is next on the upgrade list!


----------



## Kyle548

Nimble Motionists said:


> View attachment 3290
> View attachment 3291
> 
> 
> Had been looking out for some thick-walled espresso cups on a budget. Found these 6 for £20 inc. p&p on eBay - sorry about the rubbish pictures, phone is next on the upgrade list!


Pretty cool, where from?

I recieved 2 SSR's off of the slow boat and a new open spout for my PF.

Pictures later.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Price has gone up £2 since the weekend http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nuova-Point-News-6-piece-Espresso-Cup-Saucer-Set-MADE-IN-ITALY-/271222338970?pt=UK_HG_Crockery_RL&hash=item3f261c759a


----------



## coffeechap

I have the same cups they are lush


----------



## jonners

Not the postie, but the UPS man brought my eBay Olympia Cremina. It was well packed and arrived intact. I looks in good shape for its 41 years, the chrome and stainless steel are in pretty good nick and the inside looks respectable. The case needs attention, it looks like it was originally orange and has had a respray in a kind of antique gold. I'll be stripping it down and renewing the seals etc with the help of all the info posted by Orphan Espresso. All the nuts on the front of the machine loosen quite easily, so I think it has been looked after for at least some of its life.


----------



## jonners

I can't find a way of editing an attachment, so here is the machine again: this time with the top fixed on properly, and with the portafilter attached!


----------



## glevum

Very nice buy....good luck with the restoration . Been watching some youtube videos of this in action.


----------



## iroko

Great project, hope it goes well.


----------



## bronc

Just got my set of 6 Segafredo Espresso Cups. The cups are brand new and they have a sign "Made in Italy" on the bottom. I think I did pretty good for 4 quid delivered.


----------



## glevum

bronc said:


> Just got my set of 6 Segafredo Espresso Cups. The cups are brand new and they have a sign "Made in Italy" on the bottom. I think I did pretty good for 4 quid delivered.


Where did you get them for that price


----------



## Geordie Boy

Bursar said:


> Postie brought me a Mignon from BB today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered it on Sunday afternoon with the 3-5 day delivery option, so chuffed that it's turned up so quickly.


The 3-5 day option has always got to me next day however I'm close enough that the parcel doesn't go through another hub.


----------



## bronc

glevum said:


> Where did you get them for that price


Bulgarian gumtree-like website. Same place I got my Mazzer SJ for less than 100GBP in a pretty good condition. The lack of coffee culture here has its advantages.







People often don't have an idea what they're selling and what's its actual value.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Well they certainly didn't bring me the filter jug and timer plug that I ordered.







Apparently they couldn't locate my address. I'm in the same place they always deliver too . . . I think . . .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nothing yet , but there are two parcels just left DHL from Manchester for me .........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Nothing yet , but there are two parcels just left DHL from Manchester for me .........


I wonder what could be in those parcels??


----------



## 4085

Broken bits..?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Broken bits..?


Don't raise Martin's anxiety levels any higher than they are already!!


----------



## 4085

OK Patrick, let me change that to broken bit then!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Mrboots2u said:


> Nothing yet , but there are two parcels just left DHL from Manchester for me .........


Look forward to a full write up on that!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> OK Patrick, let me change that to broken bit then!


DFK , if it comes broken now your going to feel bad ! Managed to take a cheeky half day so hoping to get it set up later. Patrick I am zen, zen zen......


----------



## Bursar

Just had a milk jug and thermometer and a Motta tamping stand kit delivered from Cream Supplies


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> DFK , if it comes broken now your going to feel bad ! Managed to take a cheeky half day so hoping to get it set up later. Patrick I am zen, zen zen......


That's it - keep practising the self-hynosis - positive thoughts - it will arrive!!


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's it - keep practising the self-hynosis - positive thoughts - it will arrive!!


It will arrive, in 2 boxes with all bits present and correct to be assembled! I have not heard recently of damage ocurring, so fingers crossed hey martin!


----------



## drude

Mrboots2u said:


> Nothing yet , but there are two parcels just left DHL from Manchester for me .........


Exciting stuff - I hope there will be pics soon


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> OK Patrick, let me change that to broken bit then!


Dave so unlike you to be pessimistic! It will arrive safe and sound Martin


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> Dave so unlike you to be pessimistic! It will arrive safe and sound Martin


Dave, just a gentle leg pull.....anyway, you know, more than most, that my pessimism springs from lifes little handouts! I am positive which you also know....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks guys ! Collective finger crossing wouldn't go a miss tho .....haven't been able to make a coffee at home for about a week so will blow my head off probably ......ill try and take some pics etc , as long as the little boy doesn't get in the way


----------



## Kyle548

The photos from my graduation ceremony came today.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kyle548 said:


> The photos from my graduation ceremony came today.....


Congratulations - come on, now you've mentioned it, you *have* to post a least one pic.


----------



## Kyle548

The Systemic Kid said:


> Congratulations - come on, now you've mentioned it, you *have* to post a least one pic.


I'm not really for posting my pictures online.

I look really angry in the photo.....sort of like I'm ready to jam the fake scroll I'm holding up the photographer.









Strange since I'm not even a slightly angry person : D


----------



## Mrboots2u

My parcels haven been " out with the courier " since 9 am. I wonder if they are having a nice time .......


----------



## cold war kid

Mrboots2u said:


> My parcels haven been " out with the courier " since 9 am. I wonder if they are having a nice time .......


Oh dear.You've had a longer wait than you thought you would then? Caffeine overdose at the ready when it arrives.


----------



## Mrboots2u

cold war kid said:


> Oh dear.You've had a longer wait than you thought you would then? Caffeine overdose at the ready when it arrives.


Ha ha it will arrive , it will........


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## drude

Congratulations Mrboots2u - you must be a very happy man


----------



## Mrboots2u

drude said:


> Congratulations Mrboots2u - you must be a very happy man


Oh yeah , unpacking now. Ill start another thread with pics, when I opened up the box out the corner of my eye I spotted one the that made me smile a lot!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wenge handles....... Big thanks to Reiss !


----------



## 4515

I think that out-does most of the 'what did the postie bring today' entries

Enjoy !


----------



## drude

Mrboots2u said:


> Wenge handles....... Big thanks to Reiss !


The icing on the cake. Did you get one or two portafilters?


----------



## Mrboots2u

One , the wenge makes up for it tho ....


----------



## drude

Indeed - that means yours is fully the spec of the new orders, at the old price.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pleased your long wait is finally over - Wenge handles are a nice bonus too. So, what time should we come round for shots and caps??


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Nice - look forward to the pics of it set up.

And congrats to Kyle.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Pleased your long wait is finally over - Wenge handles are a nice bonus too. So, what time should we come round for shots and caps??


I have currently made a massive polystyrene mess in the kitchen, friends are apparently coming round for a cup of tea ?


----------



## cold war kid

Well done. If I'm ever in Lancaster again and in need of a decent espresso I know where to come. Lol.


----------



## ronsil

Pleased to see your machine, at long last, I bet. Looking forward to seeing it 'in place' & doing its thing.

Don't forget your 'sig' needs updating:good:


----------



## Neill

Looks great. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ill do a thread tonight or tomorrow with pics and stuff. Very happy !


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Have you pulled a shot yet??


----------



## iroko

congrats, this is what you've been waiting for.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Have you pulled a shot yet??


Hi yes I've pulled a couple before I went out for a meal with the better half. Not really got the Horsham dialled in, but already the shots are so much better and forgiving than the silvia was. Steaming power is awesome. And it's a joy to use.


----------



## glevum

Mrboots2u said:


> Wenge handles....... Big thanks to Reiss !


Liking that Wenge alot.....nice one. Just looking at Londinium website and noticed a massive jump in prices. Is that price increase recent?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep, now no luxe editions , all standard editions but include wenge handles.


----------



## drude

It's been a week or two. The Luxe is no longer available, standard models are more expensive but have wenge not acrylic, and probably some other stuff too.


----------



## Southpaw

How much has it gone up? £300?


----------



## glevum

excellent....looking forward to seeing your pics when set up. Have they made a longer water spout yet? Much prefer all SS to the luxe model. enjoy your new machine.


----------



## drude

Southpaw said:


> How much has it gone up? £300?


I think it was £125+VAT


----------



## Bursar

Just had my Cherub delivered!










Only about 8 hours until I can get it home and have a play with it!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bursar said:


> Just had my Cherub delivered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only about 8 hours until I can get it home and have a play with it!


Excellent news ! Take some pics etc. Enjoy!


----------



## 4085

When I bought mine, the base cost was £1300 plus vat. It is now £1625 plus vat but you get the new drip trauy arrangement, the wenge (which are £160) and the new steam/water arms, and all the problems of a teething nature the early ones might have had sorted!


----------



## forzajuve

dfk41 said:


> When I bought mine, the base cost was £1300 plus vat. It is now £1625 plus vat but you get the new drip trauy arrangement, the wenge (which are £160) and the new steam/water arms, and all the problems of a teething nature the early ones might have had sorted!


So they are now basically £2k. That is quite a lot. Cant help but think the wood is not necessary when it adds so much to the price. If people want that it could be an option. It has gone from being only slightly more than top range pumps to considerably more. I know lever fans will say it is worth the money but the price hike IMO makes quite a difference.


----------



## 4085

It was too cheap to start with in my view. The original handles were absolutely naff, and anyone who owns one who says they are ok is wrong! So, I understand the change there, but the Wenge are expensive when I can turn out a full set for less than half the price from my wood turner. You now only get one pf handle. The drip tray is allegedly much better. i dont care about the steam/water taps. but, even at 2k, what is there to come close to it? Anyway, hats off to the pioneers who bought them early to allow you late comers to receive a machine with many idiosyncrasies ironed out!


----------



## Mrboots2u

forzajuve said:


> So they are now basically £2k. That is quite a lot. Cant help but think the wood is not necessary when it adds so much to the price. If people want that it could be an option. It has gone from being only slightly more than top range pumps to considerably more. I know lever fans will say it is worth the money but the price hike IMO makes quite a difference.


Yep, it's expensive (I got mine before the price hikes though ) . Depends where you see it in terms of value versus another machines it's up against . Do you benchmark it's price versus a DB like a duetto or a high end HX like a Giotto? Or really do you benchmark it against a cremina or the Strega? The finish and features on the last two are worlds apart from each other as is their price . It does what it does. It's a lot of money ,only the individual can weigh up the pleasure and taste it Delivers versus price of one of these machines .

Jesus 6 months ago I remember looking at machines for £150 and thinking that's a lot. Then you get involved ,you realise the pleasure to be be had beyond the brown liquid it produces ( as do we all on here ),and your heart rules your head and next thing you now you have frittered 4 figures plus on grinder and machine and extras. All this is probably better debated on a seperate thread though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> It was too cheap to start with in my view. The original handles were absolutely naff, and anyone who owns one who says they are ok is wrong! So, I understand the change there, but the Wenge are expensive when I can turn out a full set for less than half the price from my wood turner. You now only get one pf handle. The drip tray is allegedly much better. i dont care about the steam/water taps. but, even at 2k, what is there to come close to it? Anyway, hats off to the pioneers who bought them early to allow you late comers to receive a machine with many idiosyncrasies ironed out!


I'm gonna have to buy a hat to do that .......


----------



## Bursar

Mrboots2u said:


> Excellent news ! Take some pics etc. Enjoy!


Thanks. I'll get some pics sorted for the Show Us Your Setup thread once I get it home.


----------



## painty

Inflation does seem to go well above RPI for espresso equipment doesn't it...


----------



## glevum

I take my hat off to Reiss. That man has so much passion . When is he going to open his own factory making these. Surely the Londinium should be made/assembled in London. (Im not calling anyone Shirley)


----------



## drude

Just got a bottomless portafilter for the L1 that will be coming my way, hopefully some time soon, and some Londinium beans


----------



## coffeechap

I find the cost thing on regard to the l1 quite interesting, please show me another lever with a comparable group to this one for less than £2000 new? Oh there isn't one! I think it is a credit to reiss that he kept the cost down for so long really, the quality of shot from this is identical to the bosco that I owned, I know because I have pulled back to back shots on both machines side by side, yet the bosco is £3000 plus! I believe by supplying the wenge accessories it offset the price increase and gave customers a much better finished machine, I know I will look forward to putting mine together later when I get home.


----------



## glevum

got to admit i would pay the current price for one. Why is the water arm so short on it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> I find the cost thing on regard to the l1 quite interesting, please show me another lever with a comparable group to this one for less than £2000 new?


Bang on coffeechap. Yes, LI is relatively expensive but there is nothing to touch it even at this price - if you want a traditional lever that you can leave on all day - is thermally stable - and allows you to steam independently without affecting brew temp. If Reiss's business model for LI wasn't as it is, i.e. selling direct to the customer rather than through a dealership, the cost would be 30-50% more.


----------



## drude

To buy an L1 at the old price then add the wenge would cost more than the current price with wenge included. It definitely makes a substantial improvement to the appearance, worthy of the price bracket the machine is in.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> I find the cost thing on regard to the l1 quite interesting, please show me another lever with a comparable group to this one for less than £2000 new? Oh there isn't one! I think it is a credit to reiss that he kept the cost down for so long really, the quality of shot from this is identical to the bosco that I owned, I know because I have pulled back to back shots on both machines side by side, yet the bosco is £3000 plus! I believe by supplying the wenge accessories it offset the price increase and gave customers a much better finished machine, I know I will look forward to putting mine together later when I get home.


Agree, cremina, bosco , all way more expensive. Spending that much on a machine for coffee isn't for Everyone , but the thing delivers looks , taste, style , and pizaz!


----------



## glevum

Would have had a L1 by now, but 3 teenage daughters = empty wallet ( just spent a 1/4 of a L1 price on school uniform.....sigh)


----------



## garydyke1

What is their Uniform? Prada?


----------



## Bursar

Not coffee related, but just had my new Nexus 7 arrive as well! I'm trying my best to buy the country out of recession!!


----------



## glevum

garydyke1 said:


> What is their Uniform? Prada?


lol, secondry school uniform around £200 each for blazers, shoes etc. should see the sports kit required,


----------



## glevum

coffeechap said:


> I find the cost thing on regard to the l1 quite interesting, please show me another lever with a comparable group to this one for less than £2000 new? Oh there isn't one! I think it is a credit to reiss that he kept the cost down for so long really, the quality of shot from this is identical to the bosco that I owned, I know because I have pulled back to back shots on both machines side by side, yet the bosco is £3000 plus! I believe by supplying the wenge accessories it offset the price increase and gave customers a much better finished machine, I know I will look forward to putting mine together later when I get home.


There is the rancilio classe 7 lever .its a bit of a beast, possibly alot bigger than a Bosco. built like a tank and looks good value

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Rancilio%20Classe%207%20Leva%201%20Group


----------



## coffeechap

As I said before show me a lever with the same quality group, this has a less expensive group on it, and is less than £2000, even on sale this still over £2000 including VAT. That said the class 7 lever is a quality machine, but it does have a if footprint, good try though Glevum.


----------



## coffeechap

Not quite the postie and not all together but to continue a theme here is what I got......

View attachment 3385


Another member of the L1 club


----------



## Glenn

Oh, an L1 has arrived on your bench coffeechap. Happy caffeinated long weekend to you!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wenge wenge! !!!!!!


----------



## MarkyP

coffeechap said:


> Not quite the postie and not all together but to continue a theme here is what I got......
> 
> View attachment 3385
> 
> 
> Another member of the L1 club


...Dare's to dream!!!


----------



## Orangertange

Came last week, but didn't have the chance to post, cheers very much coffeechap:good:


----------



## Wobin19

Torr Tamper came yesterday. It's the nuts. I can't get over how heavy it is at just under 1/2 Kg. Thanks again to Coffeechap.

View attachment 3398
View attachment 3399


----------



## beany

Hi,my second post here







and my new challenge bottomless portafilter for my Maximatic.







not a perfect shot in so many ways , still trying hard to get better...


----------



## Kyle548

Not quite an L1, but my girlfriend sent me this tea pot to go with the cup I use exclusively for Japanese teas (not a fan of sencha, usually I drink houjicha, the third flush of the tea crop roasted in a similar way to coffee or mugicha which is a roasted barley tea).










And just for completions sake, my 'English' tea set, which currently has a freshly grown mint and chamomile blend I just mixed up.


----------



## Olliehulla

My new PID for my Silvia arrived 2 days ago. Now fitted and working







Amazing service from the guys at Auber, ordered on the 20th so only took just over 1 week to ship from the US.

Most impressive thing..? the steam power, much much better than before.


----------



## Yes Row

Olliehulla said:


> My new PID for my Silvia arrived 2 days ago. Now fitted and working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing service from the guys at Auber, ordered on the 20th so only took just over 1 week to ship from the US.
> 
> Most impressive thing..? the steam power, much much better than before.


Did customs sting you?


----------



## Olliehulla

Yes Row said:


> Did customs sting you?


not so far. not sure if they can come after you later on though...?


----------



## jeebsy

If you've got your stuff without being charged you're probably in the clear.


----------



## Yes Row

No they would use RM to collect/rob you are if they were going to


----------



## spune

Finally managed to order one. I can confirm the claim!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

spune said:


> Finally managed to order one. I can confirm the claim!
> 
> View attachment 3473


Is that a giant hand or a miniature woman?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Kyle548

Don't know, but when did Hario start making condoms?

Actually, what is it? Like a metal filter?


----------



## spune

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is that a giant hand or a miniature woman?


It is both, Sir.


----------



## spune

Kyle548 said:


> Actually, what is it? Like a metal filter?


It's my new V60!


----------



## Kyle548

The box looked really flat


----------



## spune

Oh I see what you mean! Sorry. It's the little instruction booklet from the box.

Brewed a lovely Kenyan Peaberry from The Roasting Party as a first go. Wow! What a clean and refreshing taste. I loved the way the flavour changed throughout the cooling process. At a lukewarm temperature it was full of berries and chocolate. Lovely!


----------



## iroko

Received last week but not had time to put on.

  

Grind was to fine on this shot.


----------



## MWJB

Ubrew stand, narrow slots for filling your CCD, then wide slots to start draw down...had been setting the CCD on a plastic V60 on the other, taller brewstand, now one less thing to wash up & less spatter...


----------



## bronc

It was yesterday but I didn't have any time to post a photo. It's a v1 but I couldn't find the label with the year. I opened it up yesterday to clean it up and noticed that I'll also have to replace the boiler seal as I noticed a bit of scale on the lip between the grouphead and the boiler. Otherwise the machine is great. The sheer power of the steam compared to the Gaggia is wow! I'm having a hard time controlling all that power when I'm steaming milk for a single cappuccino in my 300ml jug. I'll have to PID it as my shots are turning out a bit bitter and I noticed steam coming out from the grouphead quite frequently suggesting a high temperature.

P.S. The only place I could find boiler seals in the UK is Ferrari Espresso but I've never dealt with them. Any comments? Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> It was yesterday but I didn't have any time to post a photo. It's a v1 but I couldn't find the label with the year. I opened it up yesterday to clean it up and noticed that I'll also have to replace the boiler seal as I noticed a bit of scale on the lip between the grouphead and the boiler. Otherwise the machine is great. The sheer power of the steam compared to the Gaggia is wow! I'm having a hard time controlling all that power when I'm steaming milk for a single cappuccino in my 300ml jug. I'll have to PID it as my shots are turning out a bit bitter and I noticed steam coming out from the grouphead quite frequently suggesting a high temperature.
> 
> P.S. The only place I could find boiler seals in the UK is Ferrari Espresso but I've never dealt with them. Any comments? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3535


Hi you will get used to the extra steam power , you can get really good micro foam using the silvia , with a bit of practice . Re shots being bitter, are you using any temp surfing techniques before pulling your shots currently?


----------



## ronsil

Apart from the coffee if its bitter it could suggest the brew water is a little too hot. As asked by Mr Boots2u are you 'temp surfing at all?

There's no doubt Silvia will help perfect your espresso technique. She takes no prisoners, you've got to 'do it right'


----------



## bronc

Yes, I'm pretty sure the problem is the water temperature. I'll install a PID but I first want to open up the boiler and clean it. I also need to add the extra washer to the OPV in order to get down the pressure. The last shot which I pulled was using temperature surfing although I'm not sure if I'm doing it correct. I ran some water until the boiler element light came on. Waited until it went off and then flushed a bit of water with steam coming out. I maybe should have flushed more water as there was still a bit of steam and hissing when I hit the brew to clean the grouphead after the shot. Generally how much of a 'cooling flush' do I need?


----------



## Mrboots2u

bronc said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure the problem is the water temperature. I'll install a PID but I first want to open up the boiler and clean it. I also need to add the extra washer to the OPV in order to get down the pressure. The last shot which I pulled was using temperature surfing although I'm not sure if I'm doing it correct. I ran some water until the boiler element light came on. Waited until it went off and then flushed a bit of water with steam coming out. I maybe should have flushed more water as there was still a bit of steam and hissing when I hit the brew to clean the grouphead after the shot. Generally how much of a 'cooling flush' do I need?


There are many different opinions on how to temp surf correctly on the silvia . Rightly or wrong I did the following , as it seemed to get good taste results and was less hard work than some of the other methods.

Machine heated up.

When boiler light ooff , run water through brew head intermittently Til red boiler comes back on .

Wait Til boiler light goes off again.

Wait 30 seconds after light has gone off , flash through 3-5 seconds of water thro the brew head.

Lock in and pull shot .

I think I got this from seattle coffee gear or a silvia school blog.

The a mainly different techniques and timings to temp surfing out there,so the above is not gospel.


----------



## gmason

Today in the post, a replacement single hole steam arm tip from Orphan Espresso to replace the 3-hole La Pavoni version on my Gaggia Factory. Problem is that I can now produce good microfoam on the 3-hole and have to start the learning cycle again to get the technique for the single hole. Not sure why I bothered.


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> There are many different opinions on how to temp surf correctly on the silvia . Rightly or wrong I did the following , as it seemed to get good taste results and was less hard work than some of the other methods.
> 
> Machine heated up.
> 
> When boiler light ooff , run water through brew head intermittently Til red boiler comes back on .
> 
> Wait Til boiler light goes off again.
> 
> Wait 30 seconds after light has gone off , flash through 3-5 seconds of water thro the brew head.
> 
> Lock in and pull shot .
> 
> I think I got this from seattle coffee gear or a silvia school blog.
> 
> The a mainly different techniques and timings to temp surfing out there,so the above is not gospel.


Same as me.... I get some great results using this technique


----------



## glevum

i used pretty much same technique on the silvia for 4 years. Made some great shots


----------



## 4515

Today (well discovered today, along with a parcel and the rest of the post that was delivered one day last week) was an envelope full of various Russian razor blades

Thanks dfk41 - will try them out over the coming weeks


----------



## glevum

Could not resist another boy toy. 1000m led thrower for late night country dog walks. Mrs will have me jacobs when she finds out


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks like it should belong to a hit man with a case like that. Awesome!!!


----------



## 4515

Just hide the fancy case and tell her it was a fiver


----------



## The Systemic Kid

glevum said:


> Could not resist another boy toy. 1000m led thrower for late night country dog walks. Mrs will have me jacobs when she finds out ]


Blimey - are you planning to start signalling the nearest planet with that thing? I've got a Lenser P7 and I thought that was powerful until I saw your Olight.


----------



## coffeechap

Oh my god, I just saw how much these cost, could buy a tasty grinder for that


----------



## glevum

The Systemic Kid said:


> Blimey - are you planning to start signalling the nearest planet with that thing? I've got a Lenser P7 and I thought that was powerful until I saw your Olight.


Olight SR95s UT.Cant keep up with led technology. Near enough up there with HID flashlights. Lumens is only at 1250 on this one but lux at 1m is 260.000 giving it a 1000m throw. Got a few olights & surefires but this is like a light sabre in the dark. Good run time as well 3hours on full. My olight Sr90 now demoted to the car.

Olight SR95s UT


----------



## glevum

coffeechap said:


> Oh my god, I just saw how much these cost, could buy a tasty grinder for that


Lol. Dont ask me how much my surefure ub3t invictus was. As well as a coffee addict im also a flashaholic


----------



## coffeechap

That's sounds arrestable!!! Just flog the ones you don't want on here, or is there a flashlight forum somewhere?


----------



## c_squared

Why does it need a shoulder strap, how big is that thing?


----------



## Mrboots2u

A pair of these , inker 9.5 oz cups for my guests who demand bucket cappucinos.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> That's sounds arrestable!!! Just flog the ones you don't want on here, or is there a flashlight forum somewhere?


Candlepowerforums.com there are forums for everything .....


----------



## Kyle548

Been waiting well over a month for a TC so I can finally complete my Gaggia Classic PID project.

And today I was supposed to have an Aeropress come, but for some reason it was sent My Hermes instead of RM; where I can simply go and collect an undelivered item, and they tried to deliver at 11:30 on a weekday.

I finished at 4 today, was hoping I could contact the driver, but they left their card devoid of details....

I won't get either item tomorrow either, I've no doubt.









I did manager to get everything I need to OPV mod my classic today though, so it's not all bad.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Not today but last week, the postie brought me a naked portafilter courtesy of CallumT who cut it down from my single one. I think it looks great and, importantly, matches the machine since it is from one that came with it. I still have another one with a double spout on it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

CoffeeDiva said:


> Not today but last week, the postie brought me a naked portafilter courtesy of CallumT who cut it down from my single one. I think it looks great and, importantly, matches the machine since it is from one that came with it. I still have another one with a double spout on it.


Nice one , good job again by Callum by the looks of it . Now the fun begins scrutinising your pours!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice one , good job again by Callum by the looks of it . Now the fun begins scrutinising your pours!


Ah yes. The first shot pulled I noticed dead spots so have taken to doing the following: tap, tap, stir with a thin cake tester, tap, tamp straight down. I'm using a torr trapez convex tamper. This got rid of the dead spots, but the pour seems to favour being off centre - a bit towards the back and to the left of the basket - no idea why or how to fix that.

Any ideas?


----------



## Charliej

CoffeeDiva said:


> Ah yes. The first shot pulled I noticed dead spots so have taken to doing the following: tap, tap, stir with a thin cake tester, tap, tamp straight down. I'm using a torr trapez convex tamper. This got rid of the dead spots, but the pour seems to favour being off centre - a bit towards the back and to the left of the basket - no idea why or how to fix that.
> 
> Any ideas?


Is your machine and the worksurface its is on absolutely level? even a tiny bit off can change the pour.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Charliej said:


> Is your machine and the worksurface its is on absolutely level? even a tiny bit off can change the pour.


Just got out the spirit level and the answer quite surprisingly is yes the table and machine are level. Is it my technique, my basket, something else?

Will start a new thread on this so this one doesn't get cluttered - advice appreciated over there.


----------



## 4085

Good old English Walnut handles for my L1......you can keep that endangered rain forest Wenge stuff!


----------



## 4085

Oh, and a couple of English Elm tamper stands!


----------



## 4085

Oh, and I nearly forgot the last item,. Due for delivery between 12.20 and 13.30, and turned up at 9.40!!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

So you didn't get anything much today then . . .


----------



## gmason

The turned walnut is beautiful and really enhances the equipment. Very nice - you must be pleased.


----------



## Olliehulla

Kyle548 said:


> ....but for some reason it was sent My Hermes instead of RM; where I can simply go and collect an undelivered item, and they tried to deliver at 11:30 on a weekday.
> 
> I finished at 4 today, was hoping I could contact the driver, but they left their card devoid of details....
> 
> I won't get either item tomorrow either, I've no doubt.


Hermes suck donkey balls - quite possible the most careless delivery company I know. Often find items just "left" by the front porch in plain view of the road or sometimes quite literally thrown over our 8ft fence with a card shoved through the letter box stating "over back gate" ! We don't have a gate ?! They can't see over/through the fence so would have no idea what is the other side - douch bags !!!! [rant over]


----------



## urbanbumpkin

They are a bunch of complete buffoons! I thinks we've all had a bad dose of Hermes at one time!


----------



## coffeechap

After the last time......... Never again


----------



## Kyle548

Olliehulla said:


> Hermes suck donkey balls - quite possible the most careless delivery company I know. Often find items just "left" by the front porch in plain view of the road or sometimes quite literally thrown over our 8ft fence with a card shoved through the letter box stating "over back gate" ! We don't have a gate ?! They can't see over/through the fence so would have no idea what is the other side - douch bags !!!! [rant over]


Luckily an aeropress is quite sturdy......


----------



## vikingboy

dfk41 said:


> Oh, and I nearly forgot the last item,. Due for delivery between 12.20 and 13.30, and turned up at 9.40!!


Looks awesome - does yours have the shower screen at the top of the chute?


----------



## 4085

viking, how can i discover this screen thing please?


----------



## vikingboy

Look up the chute and you'll see a flap of thin rubber, or perhaps not.

you could stick a finger up,and have a feel too. See my k10f fresh thread for some pics of mine.

i removed it to reduce retention

ian


----------



## Daren

Delivered this morning.... I want to be in the AeroPress gang! Bought it for work.


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> Delivered this morning.... I want to be in the AeroPress gang! Bought it for work.


Mine came too.

Now just need to figure out how to make a decent brew.


----------



## Daren

Let me know how you get on with it... I'm all ears for any good tips.


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> Let me know how you get on with it... I'm all ears for any good tips.


So far, I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## bronc

Already transferred it to a kilner jar and two smaller bags which I purchased from Rave a while ago.

P.S. It's the Signature Blend.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Five cup syphon for £25.00 inc postage from Amazon.

View attachment 3702


Already have the 2 cup which is 250ml but wanted the flexibility of 600ml capacity as it's become my preferred method for brewed coffee. The Amazon syphon is indistinguishable from the Hario I already have and comes with all the bits and pieces that were in the Hario box. Yet the Amazon syphon is a quarter of the price of the Hario version and is a stonking bargain. Syphon coffee is a gas to make and the taste is bright and clean. Talking of gas - if you are tempted to buy one - get a gas burner to replace the supplied meths burner - much more controllable - available from Cream Supplies for around £20.00.


----------



## Kyle548

The Systemic Kid said:


> Five cup syphon for £25.00 inc postage from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 3702
> 
> 
> Already have the 2 cup which is 250ml but wanted the flexibility of 600ml capacity as it's become my preferred method for brewed coffee. The Amazon syphon is indistinguishable from the Hario I already have and comes with all the bits and pieces that were in the Hario box. Yet the Amazon syphon is a quarter of the price of the Hario version and is a stonking bargain. Syphon coffee is a gas to make and the taste is bright and clean. Talking of gas - if you are tempted to buy one - get a gas burner to replace the supplied meths burner - much more controllable - available from Cream Supplies for around £20.00.


Would using the gas hob cause it to shatter?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kyle548 said:


> Would using the gas hob cause it to shatter?


You don't put the syphon on any form of hob. You fill the lower chamber with hot water and insert a burner underneath - have a look at the picture on the side of the box. You'll see the supplied meths burner between the forked stand. The meths burner is a bit crude - a small gas burner allows you to keep control of temperature more accurately.


----------



## Kyle548

The Systemic Kid said:


> You don't put the syphon on any form of hob. You fill the lower chamber with hot water and insert a burner underneath - have a look at the picture on the side of the box. You'll see the supplied meths burner between the forked stand. The meths burner is a bit crude - a small gas burner allows you to keep control of temperature more accurately.


I know how it works, I'm just wondering, if you used a gas hob instead of the burner, what sort of problems would you encounter?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kyle548 said:


> I know how it works, I'm just wondering, if you used a gas hob instead of the burner, what sort of problems would you encounter?


You would be heating the stand as well as the pyrex container.


----------



## Anthorn

I have the coffee master 5 cup also bought on Amazon but I never tried it on a hob. I should think it would fall over. Mine is exclusively reserved for the dinner table where I use the spirit burner and it doesn't really take all that long to heat up. If you wanted one for the stove-top you should have bought a stove-top model such as the Bodum Pebo


----------



## Kyle548

Anthorn said:


> I have the coffee master 5 cup also bought on Amazon but I never tried it on a hob. I should think it would fall over. Mine is exclusively reserved for the dinner table where I use the spirit burner and it doesn't really take all that long to heat up. If you wanted one for the stove-top you should have bought a stove-top model such as the Bodum Pebo


I didn't buy one at all though....

The geek in me wants one, but I can't REALLY justify it......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Five cup syphon for £25.00 inc postage from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 3702
> 
> 
> Already have the 2 cup which is 250ml but wanted the flexibility of 600ml capacity as it's become my preferred method for brewed coffee. The Amazon syphon is indistinguishable from the Hario I already have and comes with all the bits and pieces that were in the Hario box. Yet the Amazon syphon is a quarter of the price of the Hario version and is a stonking bargain. Syphon coffee is a gas to make and the taste is bright and clean. Talking of gas - if you are tempted to buy one - get a gas burner to replace the supplied meths burner - much more controllable - available from Cream Supplies for around £20.00.


Look really cool. Great for dinner parties.


----------



## Anthorn

Kyle548 said:


> I didn't buy one at all though....
> 
> The geek in me wants one, but I can't REALLY justify it......


It pays for itself in guest satisfaction if you're having friends for dinner and it does make excellent coffee. But if all you're doing is a milky coffee for breakfast in that case it's very cumbersome.


----------



## Mrboots2u

So postman brought me this , it's a old model but it works and got it for a good price. Will be going to the office tomorrow










And then on advice of members thought I'd try out extract for some milk drinks


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> And then on advice of members thought I'd try out extract for some milk drinks


Some good choices... I love both - but the Unkle Funka is something special! My"go-to" been when it's available.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Some good choices... I love both - but the Unkle Funka is something special! My"go-to" been when it's available.


Cool , looking forward to trying it, gonna love the package. Good for milk drinks? How long you rest if for 5-7 days or longer .?


----------



## Daren

The Funka is beautiful in milk. I have to say my favourite. I normally try and let it rest for a week (I rarely manage it though... It's to nice.)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> The Funka is beautiful in milk. I have to say my favourite. I normally try and let it rest for a week (I rarely manage it though... It's to nice.)


Cool , nice to hear I have a few beans currently so will give it a week before I give it a go. And get back with an opinion . Cheers !


----------



## Neill

I'm currently working through a 1kg bag of original. It's tasty stuff. I checked with the guys at extract about rest and they said 5-7 days. I found it had a quite smokey flavour for the first 5 days but not a trace of that now. I'll try uncle funka next.


----------



## Dave_E

A Smart Cafe Hotmug.

This is like a French Press, and coffee mug in one.

Made out of plastic like my Aeropress, but with a fixed metal filter rather than disposable paper.

I bought it as an interesting gadget, fully expecting it to make bad coffee, but having used it for five days I am pleasantly surprised.

The good thing is that this is portable, which suits my life at the moment.

This is a great gadget for hotels / travel / camping.

  

I have a red one, just like the one above.

  

..


----------



## spinningwoman

I've got four of these, and when I was travelling a lot for work I'd take two, one for coffee one for tea. Great for camping too. If I'm on my own and want a non-espresso coffee I would definitely use one of these in preference to a small cafetiere.


----------



## Dave_E

Re: Smart Cafe Hotmug.












spinningwoman said:


> I've got four of these, and when I was travelling a lot for work I'd take two, one for coffee one for tea. Great for camping too. If I'm on my own and want a non-espresso coffee I would definitely use one of these in preference to a small cafetiere.


Excellent idea, I had not thought about using one to make a mug of tea from loose tea leaves rather than bags.


----------



## 4085

A nice lid for my K10


----------



## drude

A package that appeared to entirely consist of packing tape but on closer inspection contained the trapez base to go with the Torr handle I picked up from Coffeechap at the forum event, and a lovely black Torr single spout for my L1 portafilter.


----------



## Kyle548

A temp tag from Glenn.


----------



## coffeechap

nice super slidey


----------



## El carajillo

Is that Sapele ??


----------



## drude

The portafilter handle? It's wenge, and a very poorly lit photo


----------



## spinningwoman

A new gasket for the gaggia classic. Took me forever to lever out the brew head and get the old one out but got there without actually drawing blood. Oh, and my Inmymug coffee, very late for some reason, and some monsoon malabar from Rave.


----------



## spinningwoman

Keeping him busy - received my new toy today, a used iberital mc2 from a forum member. I had to pick it up from the depot after work, so it was too late to drink more than one cup those ending, but ground and made about ten to get to that one! I think I can go finer still; it's fun to have s grinder where the decision isn't just 'turn the dial as far as it will go and that will have to do' .


----------



## MarkyP

drude said:


> A package that appeared to entirely consist of packing tape but on closer inspection contained the trapez base to go with the Torr handle I picked up from Coffeechap at the forum event, and a lovely black Torr single spout for my L1 portafilter.
> 
> View attachment 3800


That looks neat. Was the old spout difficult to remove?


----------



## drude

It took some brute force and ignorance - I clamped the old spouts in a workbench as a guerilla vice as attempting to just twist it off failed. It was glued in so took a bit to get off but fine once it got going. Really liking the new spout - single is so much more useful for me than a double.


----------



## MarkyP

...and me too - I'm tempted to forego the Wenge handle for the naked portafilter and replace the double spout with a single...


----------



## mike 100

Today it was my latest order from Rave, ordered yesterday afternoon, arrived this morning.. how good is that for service!

Our (new) postman said he had to put it into a separate plastic bag because of the "Overpowering smell" and asked if it was cheese!


----------



## SimonB

Not from the postman but all the more welcome, many thanks to coffeechap and I also received my first bag from the Rave raffle (Ethopian longberry) so it was a good day all round!


----------



## Daren

SimonB said:


> View attachment 3832
> 
> 
> Not from the postman but all the more welcome, many thanks to coffeechap and I also received my first bag from the Rave raffle (Ethopian longberry) so it was a good day all round!


Ooooo that tamp looks nice!!! Good choice


----------



## 4085

A little black number, to go with my other little black number


----------



## Daren

Thanks to the Systemic Kid.... Cafelat cappa cups. Love em!


----------



## Mike mc

The ups man delivered my moccamaster today.looking forward to trying it out over the weekend when I'm off work


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok so the postman didn't bring it , it's not as exciting as a new machine or a grinder . But after that it's the next best thing

NEW CUP!


----------



## shaun1

Well not today but thursday courtesy of Coffeechap.

Lovely machine!


----------



## shaun1

Mrboots really liking the cup where did you source it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

shaun1 said:


> Mrboots really liking the cup where did you source it?


It's one from my local roaster , it's 5 oz tulip . They are £7.50 I'd be happy to pick you one up if you pay for postage .


----------



## shaun1

Mrboots2u said:


> It's one from my local roaster , it's 5 oz tulip . They are £7.50 I'd be happy to pick you one up if you pay for postage .


Thats very kind of you! Are they available in red or only black?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Black only I think. If you want some pm me they do tulip espresso cups too.


----------



## shaun1

pm sent. I like branded cups!


----------



## Kyle548

Lot of people getting autodrip machines.









Rave monsoon malabar









HB Yirgavheffe kochere debo natural

And-- last but not least, from a fellow member









Bodum Columbia.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> Thanks to the Systemic Kid.... Cafelat cappa cups. Love em!


Glad you like them, Daren.


----------



## Daren

With thanks to Glenn's generosity the postie brought me one of these! It's great - if you haven't got one put it on your Christmas list!










I also got this months Hasbean subscription through&#8230;


----------



## forzajuve

Agreed, my CFUK keep cup travels around the country with me to business meetings!


----------



## Nijntje

Big thanks to Urbanbumpkin for my very well-packaged (worrying amour of duct tape ?) parcel which just arrived at minimal cost to myself...










Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

Was that worrying armour or amount ? One would suggest you love duct tape , the other suggests , well they may love duct tape


----------



## Nijntje

Haha, yes that should read amount!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shaun1

Two rather nice cups from M&W Cafe Culture.

Mrs shaun1 loves any thing in red, I wonder if Reiss would make an L1 in red!!


----------



## coffeechap

No but not hard to get those panels powder coated!!!! Ps nice mocca master


----------



## shaun1

Nice one Dave!

There's something on a popular auction site with red side panels already done:exit:


----------



## coffeechap

Is that the cremina


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Coffee Circle DSOL Beans!


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Coffee Circle DSOL Beans!


Mine also arrived! Very excited - being spilt into 4 bags makes it feel like there are loads









Just need to finish my fudge now to get started.... Hopefully Friday


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Was that worrying armour or amount ? One would suggest you love duct tape , the other suggests , well they may love duct tape


When it comes to packaging, you can never have enough duct tape!!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Two bags of Has Bean's Costa Rican Zacero Finca La Casa Yellow Honey Cattura and a bag of Guatemalan El Bosque Amatitlan Washed Decaf.


----------



## shaun1

coffeechap said:


> Is that the cremina


Yes but out of my reach!


----------



## Kyle548

A gaggia classic bottomless PF.

Should be fun to play with.


----------



## Nijntje

Now I'm good to go with grinder via Forzajuve!

Really pleased with the size of this as it looks bigger in the pictures.

Off for a play...


----------



## Daren

Ooooo - pretty


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looks good, have you tried it out yet?


----------



## Nijntje

I've just sat down with a nice lattecino ☺

I ran a load of lavazza beans I got in a gift set through it to get rid of the remaining grindz. Then chucked some revelation beans in (I'm liking this blend because it tastes like mocha).

My OCD is definitely enjoying this


----------



## Kyle548

Nijntje said:


> Now I'm good to go with grinder via Forzajuve!
> 
> Really pleased with the size of this as it looks bigger in the pictures.
> 
> Off for a play...


What's that? Looks too small to be a mignon


----------



## Nijntje

It's def a Mignon, perhaps Forzajuve has a shrinking machine? Anyway it's perfect for me.

It may be small but it has a ridiculously chuffing long power cable!


----------



## Kyle548

Nijntje said:


> It's def a Mignon, perhaps Forzajuve has a shrinking machine? Anyway it's perfect for me.
> 
> It may be small but it has a ridiculously chuffing long power cable!


How's it grind?


----------



## Milanski

View attachment 3949









plenty of youtubes on this, but any tips before I commence (later tonight)?


----------



## Daren

Kyle548 said:


> What's that? Looks too small to be a mignon


Perhaps it's a massive Classic


----------



## Nijntje

Kyle548 said:


> How's it grind?


Like a grinder?

I dunno, I never owned a grinder before so I have nothing to compare it to?

I think it will deflect the upgradeitis for a while anyway


----------



## forzajuve

Nijntje said:


> It's def a Mignon, perhaps Forzajuve has a shrinking machine? Anyway it's perfect for me.
> 
> It may be small but it has a ridiculously chuffing long power cable!


Yay! Glad the courier came through in the end. Good to see it has a happy new home, I'm sure you'll love the results you get from it. Oh and no I didn't shrink it, you get a lot in such a small package


----------



## Milanski

...I couldn't resist...steam wand fitted in less than 10mins. Nice.

After I've done some work I will give it a go and post my first attempt at latte 'art'.

Those easily offended should not look.


----------



## mike 100

My attento click mat arrived from Coffee Hit, got it working using scales to adjust it ( no instructions supplied)hopefully consistent tamping from now on!


----------



## ifunky_ltd

A speeding ticket!!


----------



## tom-225

My postie didnt arrive with my new coffee toys


----------



## bronc

Two 14g Espresso Parts HQ baskets - one ridged and one ridgeless (the left one)

View attachment 3959


View attachment 3960


----------



## Dylan

bronc said:


> Two 14g Espresso Parts HQ baskets - one ridged and one ridgeless (the left one)
> 
> View attachment 3959
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960


Are these baskets just for normal ground coffee? I've not seen that design before


----------



## urbanbumpkin

This arrived thanks to The Systemic Kids altruistic raffle. Well packaged too. Thanks Patrick.... You the man!
View attachment 3961


----------



## bronc

D_Evans said:


> Are these baskets just for normal ground coffee? I've not seen that design before


Yes, they are absolutely normal.


----------



## Dylan

bronc said:


> Yes, they are absolutely normal.


How or why do they differ to the straight walled baskets?

I only ask as I remember reading about the research done by VST and Marzocco and the conclusion that straight walled baskets with even distribution and sizing of the holes were the best way to get a consistent shot that had no channeling. These baskets have a very different base, which it looks like would create an uneven tamp?


----------



## bronc

Well, the walls of the ridgeless one are pretty straight but it has a weird hole pattern. The walls of the ridged basket are straight until the middle of the basket so there is no problem tamping. I've used it 3-4 times so far and haven't had channeling at all. They are not as good as the VST or LM ones but they cost $6 each and are an improvement over the Silvia stock basket.


----------



## Nijntje

Since you all 'rave' about it...










I wanted to try the jampit too but there was only a 1kg option.


----------



## Nijntje

Also these were roasted on 16 & 17th respectively. How long do I leave them for?


----------



## c_squared

Nijntje said:


> Since you all 'rave' about it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to try the jampit too but there was only a 1kg option.


I've not had the berry and fudge but I'm just finishing 500g of fudge. It's absolutely delicious, one of my definite favourites! Rave beans seem to benefit from quite a long rest, I think people say 10 days but I can never wait that long. I just got a kg of their signature blend today.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Present from my little boy today! Via his mum of course


----------



## coffeechap

Nice dude enjoy it


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Nice dude enjoy it


Once I get the knack I'll try and put a clip of it brewing up , something different for us espresso heads


----------



## The Systemic Kid

urbanbumpkin said:


> This arrived thanks to The Systemic Kids altruistic raffle. Well packaged too. Thanks Patrick.... You the man!


Good to hear it arrived safely, Clive.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Present from my little boy today! Via his mum of course


Thunderbirds are go, Virgil.


----------



## SimonB

Mmmmm...

Oh I also got a bag of Guatemalan Huehuetenango (nice mouth full there) as part of the subscription but I'd be lying if I didn't say it's the fudge I'm looking forward to the most. Rave only seems to have the Jampit in 1KG bags so hopefully I'll like that too.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Espro Tamper


----------



## Nijntje

SimonB said:


> View attachment 4006
> 
> 
> Mmmmm...
> 
> Oh I also got a bag of Guatemalan Huehuetenango (nice mouth full there) as part of the subscription but I'd be lying if I didn't say it's the fudge I'm looking forward to the most. Rave only seems to have the Jampit in 1KG bags so hopefully I'll like that too.


Yes, it is odd because I'm certain when I was on the site a couple of days ago I put a 250g bag of jampit in my trolley but didn't finish the transaction. When I went back later on they only had 1kg bags. ?


----------



## SimonB

Nijntje said:


> Yes, it is odd because I'm certain when I was on the site a couple of days ago I put a 250g bag of jampit in my trolley but didn't finish the transaction. When I went back later on they only had 1kg bags. 


The Jampit was older than the Fudge so I think it's just they've either run out or not roasting more Jampit currently.


----------



## Nijntje

SimonB said:


> The Jampit was older than the Fudge so I think it's just they've either run out or not roasting more Jampit currently.


That makes sense, thanks


----------



## 4085

Nice lid for my k10


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nijntje said:


> That makes sense, thanks


I think the jampit has gone now..... Apart from the 5 tons that DFK will have stashed at a secure underground location ....


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Not today, but earlier in the week he brought me Compass Coffee's Brighton Lane Espresso Blend, which is currently resting.


----------



## 4085




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Now, that is very nice indeed. David have you also modded your LI to the left? The custom white panels look really nice


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Now, that is very nice indeed. David have you also modded your LI to the left? The custom white panels look really nice


Now that's funny.....


----------



## coffeechap

It's not as funny as the micro grinder to the right


----------



## forzajuve

Collective 30th birthday present from the family:


----------



## coffeechap

Oooooooo nice man a perfect partner for that beautiful grinder


----------



## Wobin19

forzajuve said:


> Collective 30th birthday present from the family:
> 
> View attachment 4136


Wow! You will be having a very happy birthday:act-up:. Best wishes.


----------



## forzajuve

Cheers, total surprise but so excited to put it through its paces. Will do a full review once I've got to know it. Also it has been sourced from Alchemy Coffee so I have 1.5kg of beans to try with it. Not tried them before so will be interesting to see what their roast is like.

Just wondering how to muscle this onto the counter!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Collective birthday gift?? - your family members have excellent taste!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> It's not as funny as the micro grinder to the right


Stop being beastly to the mighty micro mignon - it's already developed an inferiority complex since the K10 arrived and, besides, David is very attached to it:act-up:


----------



## coffeechap

forzajuve said:


> Cheers, total surprise but so excited to put it through its paces. Will do a full review once I've got to know it. Also it has been sourced from Alchemy Coffee so I have 1.5kg of beans to try with it. Not tried them before so will be interesting to see what their roast is like.
> 
> Just wondering how to muscle this onto the counter!


Jo need to muscle it it dude they have already endorsed it in the purchase


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> Stop being beastly to the mighty micro mignon - it's already developed an inferiority complex since the K10 arrived and, besides, David is very attached to it:act-up:


Hear Hear Patrick.......these uncouth southern softies just have no idea how to behave on a forum. The Mignon is certainly mighty, just not quite as mighty as others. This smacks of abusive, racist behavior towards small grinders. I wonder how big the honorable gentleman in questions member is?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think we have some new terms to add to the PC lexicon - grinderphobia and being grinderist:act-up:


----------



## coffeechap

Look if you two want to rave over a tiny clumpy little thing then know I yourselves out, must be an old man thing!!


----------



## shaun1

Torr 58.4 Rosso.
















Truly a stunning piece of equipment!

Thanks again Coffechap:good:


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Look if you two want to rave over a tiny clumpy little thing then know I yourselves out, must be an old man thing!!


I presume the tiny clumpy thing is the grinder you are referring to and not anything else an old man might have ?


----------



## GS11

CoffeeDiva said:


> Not today, but earlier in the week he brought me Compass Coffee's Brighton Lane Espresso Blend, which is currently resting.


Enjoy........ was very nice at the forum members day:good:


----------



## Daren

forzajuve said:


> Cheers, total surprise but so excited to put it through its paces. Will do a full review once I've got to know it. Also it has been sourced from Alchemy Coffee so I have 1.5kg of beans to try with it. Not tried them before so will be interesting to see what their roast is like.
> 
> Just wondering how to muscle this onto the counter!


I know you said it was a surprise, but how many hints did you have to drop to get that? Have they given you it to stop you going on about it?

I have to be very specific in my hints otherwise I end up with Aldi special offers.

Great machine - your a lucky man. Looking forward to your pictures.

Happy Birthday by the way.....


----------



## coffeechap

shaun1 said:


> Torr 58.4 Rosso.
> View attachment 4137
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138
> 
> 
> Truly a stunning piece of equipment!
> 
> Thanks again Coffechap:good:


That red is so striking glad you like it


----------



## forzajuve

Daren said:


> I know you said it was a surprise, but how many hints did you have to drop to get that? Have they given you it to stop you going on about it?
> 
> I have to be very specific in my hints otherwise I end up with Aldi special offers.
> 
> Great machine - your a lucky man. Looking forward to you pictures.
> 
> Happy Birthday by the way.....


Thanks man. The girlfriend organised it so she is well aware of my coffee loves and I may have mentioned Rocket one or two times!

Here it is in place warming up:


----------



## Daren

Well Jel.

Do let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

forzajuve said:


> Thanks man. The girlfriend organised it so she is well aware of my coffee loves and I may have mentioned Rocket one or two times!
> 
> Here it is in place warming up:
> 
> View attachment 4139


Happy birthday forZajuve! And what a great present and a considerate family and friends you must have ! Had a drink yet?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I got some coffee redchurch blend from Allpress in London


----------



## jeebsy

Really good in milk that...


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Really good in milk that...


Yep just pulled a couple , is very tasty indeed.......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

forzajuve said:


> Thanks man. The girlfriend organised it so she is well aware of my coffee loves and I may have mentioned Rocket one or two times!
> 
> Here it is in place warming up:
> 
> View attachment 4139


Happy birthday mate!

You are a lucky man on so many levels


----------



## Fevmeister

Unbelievable!

Shes a keeper!!

enjoy it and happy birthdday


----------



## Mrboots2u

forzajuve said:


> Thanks man. The girlfriend organised it so she is well aware of my coffee loves and I may have mentioned Rocket one or two times!
> 
> Here it is in place warming up:
> 
> View attachment 4139


So forZajuve , how did you get on over the weekend ?


----------



## Milanski

Love the Redchurch. Think I'm gonna stock that on my stall when I get up an running...


----------



## Fevmeister

SimonB said:


> View attachment 3832
> 
> 
> Not from the postman but all the more welcome, many thanks to coffeechap and I also received my first bag from the Rave raffle (Ethopian longberry) so it was a good day all round!


Where can I buy one of these?


----------



## garydyke1

Milanski said:


> Love the Redchurch. Think I'm gonna stock that on my stall when I get up an running...


This stall sounds exciting. When is this likely to happen? Will all drinks be served with female bodyparts?


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> This stall sounds exciting. When is this likely to happen? Will all drinks be served with female bodyparts?


Gary have you just invented the Boobaccino as opposed to the cockaccino?


----------



## Milanski

garydyke1 said:


> This stall sounds exciting. When is this likely to happen? Will all drinks be served with female bodyparts?


..as it happens, yes. But they will rather boringly be of the hand variety...


----------



## forzajuve

Mrboots2u said:


> So forZajuve , how did you get on over the weekend ?


Weekend was a bit manic but will have time this week to get really into it. One or two interesting points I've noticed but will do a full initial review by the end of the week.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

A jug and some beans from Atkinson's of Lancaster fame.









Thanks to Boots for the jug and for popping into Atkinson's for the beans so I could try them.


----------



## Neill

A kg of jagong village from rave. 2nd class postage option and still arrived 2 days after posting. First try at a rave coffee. Looking forward to it.


----------



## whiterabbit107

I also received my order of jagong village from rave. Only to days after roast so have to be patient.


----------



## jonners

Postie brought a Sozen hand grinder from Turkey: TURKISH BRASS COFFEE / ESPRESSO FAT GRINDER, MILL, SOZEN,19 CM,MANUAL,H Q | eBay

The grind is adjustable, though I doubt if it would go very coarse. It's reasonably quick: 16g of coffee for espresso takes about 40-odd seconds, 70 turns of the handle.


----------



## Michael the bowler

Postie brought me a rancilio steam arm for my gaggia classic.

Fitted within minutes, steaming milk shortly after.


----------



## DarrenB

Postie brought me a Motta tamper, thanks Richard


----------



## El carajillo

A box of food goodies,6 Morcilla of Bourgos,ristra of Guindilla"s ,slab of pancetta and a box of saffron, looks like it will be Spanish in the kitchen !!!


----------



## Kyle548

A new Motta Europa pitcher.


----------



## 4515

Yesterday he brought me a m3.5 tap to re-thread a socket box. Now, after 13 years, the socket is fitted to the wall

And .... some black fire grate polish to polish up the new wood burner in the games room - talk about life in the fast lane !


----------



## CoffeeDiva

El carajillo said:


> A box of food goodies,6 Morcilla of Bourgos,ristra of Guindilla"s ,slab of pancetta and a box of saffron, looks like it will be Spanish in the kitchen !!!


Sounds yummy!


----------



## El carajillo

working dog said:


> Yesterday he brought me a m3.5 tap to re-thread a socket box. Now, after 13 years, the socket is fitted to the wall
> 
> And .... some black fire grate polish to polish up the new wood burner in the games room - talk about life in the fast lane !


Is that stuff still called ZEBO?? ( for the grate) used to be called black lead many years ago !!!


----------



## Michael the bowler

Two Domfilters and a 2oz stainless steel shot pot from happy donkey.

First time ordering from them, excellent service.


----------



## shaun1

Two cups from Mrboots2u.

And very nice they are.Thankyou Martin!


----------



## 4515

El carajillo said:


> Is that stuff still called ZEBO?? ( for the grate) used to be called black lead many years ago !!!


Theyre calling it black lead but its now water based and still contains graphite. Probably not as good as the older stuff. Cant polish it up until the weekend as the fire is on and it just steams if I apply when its hot


----------



## Mrboots2u

shaun1 said:


> View attachment 4249
> 
> 
> Two cups from Mrboots2u.
> 
> And very nice they are.Thankyou Martin!


My pleasure Glad they arrived safe and sound !


----------



## garydyke1

3 bottles of Udo's choice oil. Badly needed this time of year


----------



## CrazyH

Couple of mug infusers for loose tea from hario (via coffeehit) one for work, one for home.

My second bag of hasbean indian peaberry.


----------



## Daren

Arrived yesterday.... A big thanks to mrboots2u for picking these up for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tasty looking coffee , in a great cup. My pleasure Daren ,


----------



## DarrenB

a kilo of jailbreak!


----------



## LizG

Today postie brought me some cappuccino/latte bowl type cups and saucers white nothing too expensive just restaurant quality, will do to get me started,

Can't send pictures yet still to pick up all the green chips that were packaging. I thought I would lift them out and put in a carrier bag but was taking too long so get to the goodies. Thus the messl

Liz


----------



## Mrboots2u

The L1 tamper , courtesy of Daren, via raffle( cheers glen and CC ) . Plus a bag of free coffee from Reiss - top man.


----------



## Daren

Looks great Boots


----------



## Fevmeister

may have to pull the trigger on 500g of atkinsons el salvador santa barbara beans after looking on their website!

thanks Daren!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> may have to pull the trigger on 500g of atkinsons el salvador santa barbara beans after looking on their website!
> 
> thanks Daren!


Thalia blend for milk drinks , absolute winner . I'm local so if you want picking up and sending at cost postage by me then let me know . I'm off there today


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Thalia blend for milk drinks , absolute winner . I'm local so if you want picking up and sending at cost postage by me then let me know . I'm off there today


I second the Thalia recommendation. It went very quickly in my house. I'm about to PM you Boots for some more as your going that way today


----------



## urbanbumpkin

DSOL beans in a kilo bag!


----------



## Charliej

urbanbumpkin said:


> DSOL beans in a kilo bag!


Snap me too.!


----------



## 4515

Nothing coffee related but he brought me an eco fan to use with the wood burner.

I've fancied one for ages, bought all the bits to build one but ran out of inspiration so I turned part of a recent ebay sale of wheels and tyres into an eco fan.

Will be trying it out tonight

edit : And a delivery from CityLink - a CD player to replace my broken one in the games room. Nothing fancy - bought from the proceeds of the jukebox which sold on ebay this week.


----------



## shaun1

Never tried their beans but nice 5oz Inker cappuccino cups


----------



## coffeechap

They are nice where did you get then from


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice find Shaun !


----------



## shaun1

Not sure how to do a link but Google " ginevra.co.uk"

Based in Northumbria I believe.


----------



## Kyle548

shaun1 said:


> Not sure how to do a link but Google " ginevra.co.uk"
> 
> Based in Northumbria I believe.


They have great spoons too.


----------



## coffeechap

Cheers I will check them out


----------



## 4085

This is the guy, he regularly sells stuff on ebay

F40 Imports

Anthony Finn

4 West Road

Prudhoe

Northumberland

NE42 6HP

United Kingdom

Phone:07557|365616

Email:[email protected]


----------



## Fevmeister

would be good to see the finished eco fan wd!



working dog said:


> Nothing coffee related but he brought me an eco fan to use with the wood burner.
> 
> I've fancied one for ages, bought all the bits to build one but ran out of inspiration so I turned part of a recent ebay sale of wheels and tyres into an eco fan.
> 
> Will be trying it out tonight
> 
> edit : And a delivery from CityLink - a CD player to replace my broken one in the games room. Nothing fancy - bought from the proceeds of the jukebox which sold on ebay this week.


----------



## 4515

I may be able to show a pic of the finished fan. A mate has taken the bits and is going to put it all together. Will get pics of this from him when its done

Looking at the bought fan, I was using 2 peltiers whereas the commercial one has only one so there is no reason why the home made one wont work

I bought the fan blade as an eco fan spare to remove any balancing issues


----------



## Saftlad

Yesterday Mr Postie was kind enough to bring a VST basket and some Puly Caff. Today I'm hoping to find a Porlex tall waiting for me.

With any luck, a shiny Classic on Monday...


----------



## shaun1

Looking forward to having a play with this.


----------



## Saftlad

Saftlad said:


> Yesterday Mr Postie was kind enough to bring a VST basket and some Puly Caff. Today I'm hoping to find a Porlex tall waiting for me.
> 
> With any luck, a shiny Classic on Monday...


unfortunately, not so shiny. In fact, I'm surprised it didn't go woof it was that much of a dog


----------



## GS11

2kg of Rave Fudge.

Smells gorgeous but have a bit of a wait as only 25/11 roast date.


----------



## Soll

What does Rave charge for 2kg of their coffee?


----------



## NudeCoffee

Orange Mocha Flavoured Coffee Beans from a site i found the other day. I haven't tried it yet, and I am not normally keen on the blends. But it smells good!


----------



## Charliej

NudeCoffee said:


> Orange Mocha Flavoured Coffee Beans from a site i found the other day. I haven't tried it yet, and I am not normally keen on the blends. But it smells good!


To be quite honest that sounds utterly vile.


----------



## jeebsy

Like a Terry's in an espresso cup


----------



## Charliej

jeebsy said:


> Like a Terry's in an espresso cup


There used to be these chocolates called Neapolitans, made by Terrys as it happens I think and there was one that was basically orange mocha flavoured and it was foul, shades of the Revels Russian Roulette tv ad when the guy gets the coffee one when that was the one you got offered. Uggggggggggghhhhh no thanks


----------



## GS11

Soll said:


> What does Rave charge for 2kg of their coffee?


nothing







(free delivery over £25)


----------



## Kyle548

Just got a new watch and joined the HB In My Mug club with my first delivery.

Should be good in a FP this morning, smells quite musky.

For some reason the insert has made the image absolutely massive.


----------



## bazschmaz

That'd look great with a Nato strap. I has naked PF now.... sweet.


----------



## Mrboots2u

bazschmaz said:


> That'd look great with a Nato strap. I has naked PF now.... sweet.


Naked PF - now the fun begins .....


----------



## Kyle548

bazschmaz said:


> That'd look great with a Nato strap. I has naked PF now.... sweet.


Yea, I have to say, I'm having mixed feelings about the leather.


----------



## garydyke1

This weeks IMM Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural

The perfect espresso : ) Wont crack into it for 14 days


----------



## jeebsy

Kyle548 said:


> Yea, I have to say, I'm having mixed feelings about the leather.


Leather looks good imo - not a fan of nato straps at all


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> Leather looks good imo - not a fan of nato straps at all


Yea, I just wish the strap was 100% leather rather than layered.

Top is real leather, then the rest is something else entirely.


----------



## Kyle548

garydyke1 said:


> This weeks IMM Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped Natural
> 
> The perfect espresso : ) Wont crack into it for 14 days


It works really well in a FP.

The mouth feel is basically just cream.

Need to tighten the grind a little to get some more flavours into the cup but it tastes sort of like a porter ale or a lighter stout.


----------



## jeebsy

APC/Carhart did a watch recently that was nice but ruined by the NATO strap. What's the point in them ?


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> APC/Carhart did a watch recently that was nice but ruined by the NATO strap. What's the point in them ?


Hardwearing, adjustable, lightweight and waterproof.

Makes perfect sense if you're a soldier and probably works very well as a piece of their webbing.

Not much sense for a dress watch though unless you wear sandals with socks.


----------



## garydyke1

Kyle548 said:


> It works really well in a FP.
> 
> The mouth feel is basically just cream.
> 
> Need to tighten the grind a little to get some more flavours into the cup but it tastes sort of like a porter ale or a lighter stout.


Wait a week and use it exclusively as espresso , off the chart good


----------



## Kyle548

garydyke1 said:


> Wait a week and use it exclusively as espresso , off the chart good


Never been very good at pulling HB.


----------



## garydyke1

Mega forgiving.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Has Bean Christmas Blend. It's even come wrapped up.... and who doesn't like opening pressies









View attachment 4598


----------



## garydyke1

Lucky g1t ........


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> Has Bean Christmas Blend. It's even come wrapped up.... and who doesn't like opening pressies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598


Hopefully mine will be with me tomorrow!


----------



## Geordie Boy

garydyke1 said:


> Lucky g1t ........


I didn't get a free one, I paid for mine!


----------



## kikapu

Ordered the brewed version cant wait its now part of our Christmas Tradition!


----------



## garydyke1

Well the Espresso and Filter ones will come as IMMs but they wont be as special as the coffee for the 50 free bags


----------



## Geordie Boy

There were more than 50 made they're also part of the year long Espresso Subscription









It's Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Yellow Pacamara


----------



## Java Jive

Geordie Boy said:


> It's Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Yellow Pacamara


Really? Wow, that's a gift and a bit if so - that's a £25 bag of beans!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just spotted that!

However you can also buy it with bags of the Red Pacamara and Red Pacamara Phenal as a pack for only £2 more. However he says the Red Pacamara Phenal doesn't taste good!


----------



## Java Jive

I seriously need to upgrade my grinder pronto. I'll cry if I have to grind £25 beans in a Porlex.


----------



## Geordie Boy

That makes the coffee costing almost the same as the grinder lol


----------



## MWJB

DHL brought this today...


----------



## Kyle548

For some reason I can't make this into an image,

anyway.

New Vario.

http://s23.postimg.org/tf59pge7f/photo_2.jpg


----------



## Neill

MWJB said:


> DHL brought this today...


Will be interested to hear how good it is. I would like a clever or one of these sometime.


----------



## Java Jive

Geordie Boy said:


> That makes the coffee costing almost the same as the grinder lol


I know, it's embarrassing.

I've been holding out for the Lido2 since the summer. I just know if I cave and go for something like a Baratza Virtuoso now, the Lido2 will miraculously appear and everyone will praise it as the best brew grinder since forever, and then I'll be a very sad bunny. cries tears of frustration and shakes fist at first world problem


----------



## Geordie Boy

Neill said:


> Will be interested to hear how good it is. I would like a clever or one of these sometime.


I'd be interested too. They do look interesting


----------



## Daren

After hearing about how great these are from Gary and Boots.....

Should be nice and Christmasy


----------



## Fevmeister

Looks good Daren, look forward to hearing your thoughts! Think I may buy a bag!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 4607


This little lot....not sure they're going to make it ten days though, I'm running pretty low just now.


----------



## Fevmeister

Why did you go for the swiss water decaf?


----------



## jeebsy

So I can practice my latte art after work and still get to sleep


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Talking of sleep, think Anthony (Sweden) practises his amazing latte skills with hot chocolate too.


----------



## MWJB

Neill said:


> Will be interested to hear how good it is. I would like a clever or one of these sometime.


Check the "brewed coffee" forum, I'd go for the Bonavita over the Clever, but you'll need to preheat it.


----------



## Charliej

Java Jive said:


> I know, it's embarrassing.
> 
> I've been holding out for the Lido2 since the summer. I just know if I cave and go for something like a Baratza Virtuoso now, the Lido2 will miraculously appear and everyone will praise it as the best brew grinder since forever, and then I'll be a very sad bunny. cries tears of frustration and shakes fist at first world problem


Whats wrong with the made by knock new hand grinders, its the same burr set as the Lido, its cheaper, made in the UK and no chance of import duty before 2016 lol


----------



## garydyke1

Daren said:


> After hearing about how great these are from Gary and Boots.....
> 
> Should be nice and Christmasy


Lol, I should be on commission.

You should definately try some of the new crop Brazils, so so good


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> Lol, I should be on commission.
> 
> You should definately try some of the new crop Brazils, so so good


You definitely should. I have a bag of the Nicaraguan and a bag of the Brazil yellow bourbon pulped natural you mentioned as well on the way. Should come with my Christmas present blend. Probably arrive this morning, shame I'm out so it'll be a trip to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyH

I have a fair amount of coffee to last me a week or two now... but would like to order one of the Brazilian's from hasbean


----------



## 4515

a bottle of Bantam Brewing Halloween brew (thanks Gary)









two pup dog collars (new pup arriving this weekend - lost two dogs recently







)


----------



## Neill

Was away overnight and just came home now to find a red slip through the door. Thought great, can pick up my coffee tomorrow. Looked at the slip and noticed he'd marked it as in the boiler house!










Yes my free bag of rare expensive coffee had spent a day outside in a cold damp boiler house which smells of oil and then probably spent one very warm hour there this afternoon. You know, all the sort of conditions coffee loves! At least it's in sealed bags. Still can't wait to try it!


----------



## Yes Row

View attachment 4611


Hmmmmm DSOL beans


----------



## Flibster

Our postie has just dropped my BlankBoxCoffee subscription through the door.









Need to finish off one of the many bags I have at the moment before trying these though.


----------



## Daren

I got this.... Just need to plumb this bad boy in. Stand by for loads of dumb arse questions.










I can't wait to not have to fill up the reservoir any more!

No DSOL for me yet


----------



## Fevmeister

wow, good luck daren but i hope you wont need it! im eager to see how you get on. i think youll have a fantastic set up with that in place!

all the best!



Daren said:


> I got this.... Just need to plumb this bad boy in. Stand by for loads of dumb arse questions.
> 
> I can't wait to not have to fill up the reservoir any more!
> 
> No DSOL for me yet


----------



## Daren

Fevmeister said:


> wow, good luck daren but i hope you wont need it! im eager to see how you get on. i think youll have a fantastic set up with that in place!
> 
> all the best!


Thanks Fev. I think I might start a thread up with my attempts at installing it. It should give everyone a laugh.

The second I posted that my DSOL hadn't turned up I heard a knock at the door... A miserable rude courier bloke with my beans - Yay!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Need more coffee ....


----------



## Walter Sobchak

Mrboots2u said:


> Need more coffee ....


Opening a Café mate?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not with my bobbins latte art ........


----------



## garydyke1

That is pure greed at its finest, your intake must be through the roof


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> That is pure greed at its finest, your intake must be through the roof


Hmmmm, 500 g is for Mr Kid . 16 g in the morning every work day .32 g in the pm . Probably a lot more than that on days off......

Not that bad is it ?


----------



## garydyke1

Ah the extra 2 bags makes things more reasonable ; )


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Ah the extra 2 bags makes things more reasonable ; )


I've still got stuff left int cupboard , and really want some of the hasbean braziillian and the londinium Honduran, they've changed the guest espresso at the cafe , I'd like, some of that too..........who needs sleep


----------



## Charliej

Martin what's the coffee in the bags with the white label?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> Martin what's the coffee in the bags with the white label?


Its the butterworths stuff , with the packet the other way round &#8230;.


----------



## andyt23

Haha! Today I received (spookily from 4 different sources):

A Gaggia Classic

a Dualit 75015 grinder

250g of Rave Signature blend

250g of Peruvian beans from Nude

I am officially READY TO ROCK!!

Bit excited. Bit nervous. Bit clueless. Very happy.


----------



## NudeCoffee

andyt23 said:


> Haha! Today I received (spookily from 4 different sources):
> 
> A Gaggia Classic
> 
> a Dualit 75015 grinder
> 
> 250g of Rave Signature blend
> 
> *250g of Peruvian beans from Nude*
> 
> I am officially READY TO ROCK!!
> 
> Bit excited. Bit nervous. Bit clueless. Very happy.


Enjoy, Let the forum know what you think


----------



## Dr Steve

A bit late but yesterday I got a new double portafilter (bog standard gaggia). Makes me realise how bad the old one was! Had been overdosing an ancient single basket before having somehow lost my double. The crema is now flowing nicely form my Rave Signature which came at the end of last week. It gets me thinking about the benefits of a VST basket...any thoughts?


----------



## Daren

Dr Steve said:


> A bit late but yesterday I got a new double portafilter (bog standard gaggia). Makes me realise how bad the old one was! Had been overdosing an ancient single basket before having somehow lost my double. The crema is now flowing nicely form my Rave Signature which came at the end of last week. It gets me thinking about the benefits of a VST basket...any thoughts?


I find compared to stock baskets that my VSTs are much less forgiving of bad dosing, distribution and tamping technique. They will punish you when you get it wrong. For me that is a good thing as it stops me being lazy. I find the benefits are found in consistency (when I'm not being lazy)


----------



## garydyke1

2 bottles of Working Dog's homebrew (cheers pal) : )

No Sage kit as yet.....


----------



## Fevmeister

Daren said:


> I find compared to stock baskets that my VSTs are much less forgiving of bad dosing, distribution and tamping technique. They will punish you when you get it wrong. For me that is a good thing as it stops me being lazy. I find the benefits are found in consistency (when I'm not being lazy)


so what do you believe are the upsides to vst?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> so what do you believe are the upsides to vst?


Might be worth starting this on a seperate thread so others can contribute and it doesn't get mixed In with the postie stuff at Xmas .


----------



## LizG

The courier brought my knock box and shot glass. Thanks Johnny


----------



## NudeCoffee

500 new coffee bags (matt black with valves)


----------



## 4515

garydyke1 said:


> 2 bottles of Working Dog's homebrew (cheers pal) : )
> 
> No Sage kit as yet.....


Full match report needed once the sediment has cleared.

I gave the Bantam Brewery Halloween brew a try last night. You really wouldnt want to drive after that stuff - it does taste a strong beer, as intended !

Nice Caramel sweetness and I mistook the citrus / spiciness for English hops. I was thinking floral / spiciness from a mix of fuggles and goldings but was way off the mark.

This is a real sipping beer and as the night wore on and the beer warmed up the flavours came into their own.

Not for the feint hearted and by no means a BBQ quaffing ale but a mighty fine brew !


----------



## garydyke1

working dog said:


> Full match report needed once the sediment has cleared.
> 
> I gave the Bantam Brewery Halloween brew a try last night. You really wouldnt want to drive after that stuff - it does taste a strong beer, as intended !
> 
> Nice Caramel sweetness and I mistook the citrus / spiciness for English hops. I was thinking floral / spiciness from a mix of fuggles and goldings but was way off the mark.
> 
> This is a real sipping beer and as the night wore on and the beer warmed up the flavours came into their own.
> 
> Not for the feint hearted and by no means a BBQ quaffing ale but a mighty fine brew !


The saison yeast made it spicy , with sweet earthy beetroot to confuse you


----------



## 4515

garydyke1 said:


> The saison yeast made it spicy , with sweet earthy beetroot to confuse you


Ahhhhh

Beetroot

Thats what gave the colour and the earthiness

I'll have to look at using vegetables in a beer at some point. I keep threatening to make a stout with coffee added post boil. Will sort it out one day


----------



## 4515

Well yesterdays post (or is that todays with the forum outage ?) was a bag of Raves Guat Huehue and a bottle of salted caramel syrup for Mrs WD


----------



## Fevmeister

My beautiful new vario!


----------



## kikapu

working dog said:


> Well yesterdays post (or is that todays with the forum outage ?) was a bag of Raves Guat Huehue and a bottle of salted caramel syrup for Mrs WD


Think I might have to some of that syrup that way I can sweeten her up before even more coffee related stuff arrives! ! Last night she said I didn't need any more coffee stuff!! How wrong she is!


----------



## 4515

kikapu said:


> Think I might have to some of that syrup that way I can sweeten her up before even more coffee related stuff arrives! ! Last night she said I didn't need any more coffee stuff!! How wrong she is!


Seems we are on the same page here

Only danger with buying the syrups is that you may get a yearning to buy starbucks beans and then drown the coffee in milk


----------



## kikapu

working dog said:


> Seems we are on the same page here
> 
> Only danger with buying the syrups is that you may get a yearning to buy starbucks beans and then drown the coffee in milk


No danger in that for me!! Might use it on ice cream though!! Which salted caramel did you buy and from where?


----------



## Fevmeister

monin salted caramel is meant to be very nice on ice cream!


----------



## kikapu

Fevmeister said:


> monin salted caramel is meant to be very nice on ice cream!


Well cant see it on cream supplies guess they have sold out!!


----------



## 4515

Didnt realise that Monin did a salted caramel or I wouldve bought that.

I bought Routin from cream supplies. I would also buy a pump or you'll end up with sticky bottles


----------



## Fevmeister

have a look on creamsupplies ebay account

iirc they have one


----------



## Fevmeister

working dog said:


> Didnt realise that Monin did a salted caramel or I wouldve bought that.
> 
> I bought Routin from cream supplies. I would also buy a pump or you'll end up with sticky bottles


http://www.coffeecreations.co.uk/monin-salted-caramel-syrup-1ltr/p402

May have to wait til January for it though


----------



## kikapu

Fevmeister said:


> have a look on creamsupplies ebay account
> 
> iirc they have one


No joy looks like it must be the must have syrup this christmas!!


----------



## 4515

Just had a search and couldnt find it on the monin site or ebay but there it is

Theres also an empty monin bottle on ebay for about £1.50 and £35 postage to the UK


----------



## gcogger

working dog said:


> Well yesterdays post (or is that todays with the forum outage ?) was a bag of *Raves Guat Huehue* and a bottle of salted caramel syrup for Mrs WD


Mmm.... one of my favourites


----------



## Fevmeister

working dog said:


> Just had a search and couldnt find it on the monin site or ebay but there it is
> 
> Theres also an empty monin bottle on ebay for about £1.50 and £35 postage to the UK


Not interested in that then? haha


----------



## GS11

Genie cafe roaster has arrived today







Though won't get a chance to have a play until Sunday.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Teflon Jugs!....like buses you wait ages for one then 2 turn up at once!









Many thanks to CoffeeJohnny / Geordie Barista for sending them over, a very generous act.

Let me know what the cost of the post was and I'll post it as a donation to the site.

Cheers mate

View attachment 4701


----------



## jeebsy

Lovely pair of jugs you've got there


----------



## garydyke1

A sage DB espresso machine, but no grinder.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Lovely pair of jugs you've got there


Booooo taxi for Jeebsy







&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. they look a little lopsided actually


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Booooo taxi for Jeebsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. they look a little lopsided actually


According to Embarrassing Bodies tv show Drs it's perfectly normal to have asymmetric jugs .


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Booooo taxi for Jeebsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. they look a little lopsided actually


Nothing worse than lopsided jugs


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

urbanbumpkin said:


> Teflon Jugs!....like buses you wait ages for one then 2 turn up at once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to CoffeeJohnny / Geordie Barista for sending them over, a very generous act.
> 
> Let me know what the cost of the post was and I'll post it as a donation to the site.
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> View attachment 4701


Nice jugs...









I get nothing but unwanted local newspaper and previous tenants mail.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Lovely pair of jugs you've got there


Frankie Howard I have failed you.

I can't believe I completely failed to notice a golden opportunity at a "knockers" joke.









cancel Breaking Bad, I'll have to watch Carry on Camping instead tonight.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

urbanbumpkin said:


> Frankie Howard I have failed you.


Titter ye not


----------



## garydyke1

working dog said:


> Full match report needed once the sediment has cleared.
> 
> I gave the Bantam Brewery Halloween brew a try last night. You really wouldnt want to drive after that stuff - it does taste a strong beer, as intended !
> 
> Nice Caramel sweetness and I mistook the citrus / spiciness for English hops. I was thinking floral / spiciness from a mix of fuggles and goldings but was way off the mark.
> 
> This is a real sipping beer and as the night wore on and the beer warmed up the flavours came into their own.
> 
> Not for the feint hearted and by no means a BBQ quaffing ale but a mighty fine brew !


Here goes :

slight chill haze

attractive orange-golden colour

light carbonation (''real ale'')

one finger head

decent retention, some lacing

light- medium body

spicy, malty, fairly clean

light orange-peel /citrus hops, touch of grassy spicyness. Low IBU

Faintest touch of astringency/twang mid palate?

very drinkable.

Thanks! Look forward to the 2nd bottle tomorrow : )


----------



## 4515

garydyke1 said:


> Here goes :
> 
> slight chill haze
> 
> attractive orange-golden colour
> 
> light carbonation (''real ale'')
> 
> one finger head
> 
> decent retention, some lacing
> 
> light- medium body
> 
> spicy, malty, fairly clean
> 
> light orange-peel /citrus hops, touch of grassy spicyness. Low IBU
> 
> Faintest touch of astringency/twang mid palate?
> 
> very drinkable.
> 
> Thanks! Look forward to the 2nd bottle tomorrow : )


A fair review. Be interesting to see how the second bottle is. Think my next beer in this style will be using amarillo. Or maybe the good old cascade / challenger combo. Citra has a strange taste that I now realise I'm not keen on - almost an over-done tangerine flavour in the background (I'm really bad at picking out flavours).


----------



## garydyke1

If you can get your hands on any Mosaic its a lovely hop to work with


----------



## Flibster

An amazon delivery turned up containing half a Galaxy S4 box, a battery, usb cable and mains adaptor...

No actual phone...


----------



## garydyke1

1 x Scace1 portafilter probe

1 x Fluke thermometer

1 x naked portafilter for the Sage


----------



## 4085

The family is increasing again!


----------



## garydyke1

2 bags of Lusty Glaze , thanks Ronsil : _)


----------



## garydyke1

working dog said:


> A fair review. Be interesting to see how the second bottle is. Think my next beer in this style will be using amarillo. Or maybe the good old cascade / challenger combo. Citra has a strange taste that I now realise I'm not keen on - almost an over-done tangerine flavour in the background (I'm really bad at picking out flavours).


The 2nd bottle was much better mate. Double the carbonation and much tastier drinking : )


----------



## 4515

garydyke1 said:


> The 2nd bottle was much better mate. Double the carbonation and much tastier drinking : )


Good to hear. I now remember that one of the two fermenting buckets didnt start initially and needed a second bag of Nottingham to start fermenting. Hopefully the hops were more prominent in the second one.

Ironically, the one that didnt start fermenting was the one in my brewing fridge so had better temperature control


----------



## 4515

Two bags of drinking chocolate arrived a couple of days ago. Thanks CJ. They are now wrapped up as a stocking filler for Mrs WD


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I'm happy that I've had a small part to play in a happy Christmas for someone



working dog said:


> Two bags of drinking chocolate arrived a couple of days ago. Thanks CJ. They are now wrapped up as a stocking filler for Mrs WD


----------



## Charliej

A 250g bag of Has Bean Bolivia Finca David Vilca Caturra Washed courtesy of Gary and the Sage testing beans fund. Thanks all.


----------



## Saftlad

Eureka Mignon arrived for me yesterday. Wish I'd planned ahead now and ordered extra beans too...


----------



## t-c

3, 250g Smokey Barn Purple Ribbon beans for my Christmas fix


----------



## shiftywxm

250g of Indian Mysore - my staple bean!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been a busy postie day today

first belated Xmas gift for me

View attachment 4966


Then this

View attachment 4967


Which doubles for my deliveries!

View attachment 4973


into which got delivered this!

View attachment 4974


----------



## 4515

Is there a worldwide bean shortage on the way boots ?

Postie brought me a Hario drip kettle, V60, papers, hario serving jug. He also made some more than enthusiastic noises about the bottle of sloe vodka I gave him for Christmas.

Comment from Mrs WD was that we now need a bigger house for the coffee stuff


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Is there a worldwide bean shortage on the way boots ?
> 
> Postie brought me a Hario drip kettle, V60, papers, hario serving jug. He also made some more than enthusiastic noises about the bottle of sloe vodka I gave him for Christmas.
> 
> Comment from Mrs WD was that we now need a bigger house for the coffee stuff


With londinium it's cheaper to bulk buy, plus the shipping is flat rate for DHL not based on weight.

It's not all for me third for the systemic kid , third for Daren .

Reiss was talking up the Bolivian as one of the best coffee he's had so had to give it an order .


----------



## Daren

^^^ Yay!!!!! ^^^


----------



## coffeechap

will be ploughing through my lot of bolivian tomorrow


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Then this
> 
> View attachment 4967
> 
> 
> Which doubles for my deliveries!
> 
> View attachment 4973


That is fantastic. No more bloody cards.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep my little boy will love it too, I can see him sitting on that outside the house like a pain for hours , while I try to drag him in, plus it can be pad locked if needed. Great for coffee deliveries and records that I buy.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> will be ploughing through my lot of bolivian tomorrow


Cool mines got a roast date of the 6th I think so gonna leave it a little longer . The Rwandan though is not far off .

Let me know your thoughts and doses on the Bolivian .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> will be ploughing through my lot of bolivian tomorrow


Sounds like scene from Scarface!


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sounds like scene from Scarface!


I've got 1kg packed in my briefcase to sort tomorrow .......

Would you like to meet my little friend


----------



## Charliej

My 4 bags of Coffee Compass "The Antidote" plus a nice little extra as Coffee Compass branded CoffeeVac storage jar as can be viewed here, but in all black

http://www.grasscity.com/uk_en/coffeevac-1-2-pound-clear-black-cap.html#.Us52056KWqc


----------



## garydyke1

72 sqft of tarpaulin and a load of bungee-cords to keep our chickens from being washed away


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> 72 sqft of tarpaulin and a load of bungee-cords to keep our chickens from being washed away


Sounds like a nice recipe for a parachute or even a glider in this windy weather lol, good luck and hope they're ok


----------



## garydyke1

They can swim (and fly) its fine. Its the trench-foot im worried about. Theres literally nowhere left for the water to go , fully saturated brummy clay!


----------



## t-c

Picked up from work today the 2 bags of Raves Gisuma Red Bourbon coffee beans.


----------



## Neill

Rubber lens hood arrived over a month later for my macap. Any tips for getting a snug fit. Seems to come away easily.


----------



## El carajillo

A couple of turns of masking tape ?? or electricians tape


----------



## Neill

El carajillo said:


> A couple of turns of masking tape ?? or electricians tape


Thats what i'm thinking.


----------



## t-c

1kg Rave Italian Job beans before work espresso









2-250g Gisuma Red Bourbon beans after work coffee

10 degassing bags to split up the Italian Job.


----------



## El carajillo

1 Kg Rave Italian job

1 Kg Jagong Village

1 Kg Suarez

1 Kg Femineno Cecanor

Plus some degassing bags.


----------



## jeebsy

That's a big old order. How long will that do you for?


----------



## El carajillo

NOT VERY









I will work it out







About 5 weeks !!!


----------



## Charliej

Neill said:


> Rubber lens hood arrived over a month later for my macap. Any tips for getting a snug fit. Seems to come away easily.


Neil try using some Sugru it would look a whole lot neater.


----------



## Neill

Thanks Charlie, i'll give it a go.


----------



## mike 100

Two new Como cappuccino cups from coffee cups UK. 7oz in white, really heavy and nice to drink from.


----------



## c_squared

A sestos PID unit and a couple of SSR's too for my gaggia classic. Just a few more bits and pieces to collect and then I can try and electrocute myself!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5242


Pear Torr.


----------



## garydyke1

Trapez? Convex?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Trapez? Convex?


Trapvex? Contrap ( that's my fave I think ) .

Who would like to buy my range of contrap tampers... Made from unicorn horns and comes with jet pack


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Trapvex? Contrap ( that's my fave I think ) .
> 
> Who would like to buy my range of contrap tampers... Made from unicorn horns and comes with jet pack


Boots, have you been at the magic mushrooms again??


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Trapez? Convex?


Convex. Just about to Christen it.


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Boots, have you been at the magic mushrooms again??


It's sounding like a meltdown . Men in white coats and a nice cup of tea required : )


----------



## coffeechap

boots is bonkers......


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> It's sounding like a meltdown . Men in white coats and a nice cup of tea required : )


Or weak lemon drink........


----------



## jeebsy

Grind was far too tight - don't have the decaf dialled in yet - 20 in, 26 out in 58 seconds but it was a very even extraction throughout. Pleased!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> boots is bonkers......


Charming , just because I'm thinking outside the box....


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> boots is bonkers......


And he's one of the ones in charge round here...


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> And he's one of the ones in charge round here...


The lunatics have taken over the asylum.........


----------



## garydyke1

I quite enjoy having the occasional melt-down, its therapeutic


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> I quite enjoy having the occasional melt-down, its therapeutic


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> The lunatics have taken over the asylum.........


Mmm, juicy fruit......


----------



## Mrboots2u

Everyone join in ....


----------



## coffeechap

who moderates the moderators ? christ even boots has it as his signature, please dont hurt me mrboots


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> who moderates the moderators ?


The Matrix, The Architect or is it Number 1?


----------



## coffeechap

Who is number 1?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Who is number 1?


Thought you were


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Thought you were


No - he's a number two


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> No - he's a number two


*So who is number one??*


----------



## 4085

Me of course, and Patrick McGoohan when I let him


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> *So who is number one??*











13 char...........


----------



## 4085

I received a set of 6 of these. I think they are going to be too small for me.

  

They certainly came well packaged!


----------



## Dr Steve

I just got an enormous box from Bellabarista, and a free hernia when I tried to lift it! Inside should be an expobar dual leva and a few other bits.


----------



## Daren

Dr Steve - let's see the goods! Pictures!!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Me of course, and Patrick McGoohan when I let him


Ah, Patrick McGoohan - The Prisoner was his idea - way ahead of its time, no wonder it became a cult.


----------



## Soll

Actually arrived the other day! Torr convex tamper, VST 16g basket and naked portafilter


----------



## Charliej

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ah, Patrick McGoohan - The Prisoner was his idea - way ahead of its time, no wonder it became a cult.


 So you're saying David is a cult Patrick? and is that spelt correctly not with a consonant 2 letters further ahead in the alphabet?


----------



## GS11

Dr Steve said:


> I just got an enormous box from Bellabarista, and a free hernia when I tried to lift it! Inside should be an expobar dual leva and a few other bits.


Congats.......another brewtus owner joins the ranks

The expobar is one heavy machine and double boxed really needs a 2 man lift. I strained my arm getting said box up the stairs.


----------



## Soll

dfk41 said:


> I received a set of 6 of these. I think they are going to be too small for me.
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly came well packaged!


Nice to see shiny new equipment ! Can we have some glossy pics showing off the Expobar in it's corner?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Soll said:


> View attachment 5248
> 
> 
> Actually arrived the other day! Torr convex tamper, VST 16g basket and naked portafilter


Soll, where did you get the portafilter from or did you get one machined?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Packet of Chemex 12inch circle filter papers. Decided to give them a go - wondered what was going on when the postie knocked at the door and handed over a sizeable Amazon box containing them. Came from Coffeesmiths - excellent service and postage is free on orders over £20.00. Here's a pic to give sense of scale. That's a iPhone on the box by the way

View attachment 5249


----------



## Soll

Geordie Boy said:


> Soll, where did you get the portafilter from or did you get one machined?


It was machined by Callum


----------



## Geordie Boy

Soll said:


> It was machined by Callum


I plumbed for one from Jorg in Holland in the end (been on my to do list for way too long). Was so tempted by the wood handles!


----------



## 4515

Today the postie brought me :

2 dog name tags

Some liver and garlic dog treats (mmmmmm)

A grooming comb (not for me - or for little boys !)

A three part toilet syphon

But no coffee related stuff


----------



## Dr Steve

For Darren, warning to those of a sensitive nature...DO NOT open the link

you asked for a picture.. Well here it is! http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMicm1208699


----------



## Dr Steve

Espresso porn to follow when I start unpacking


----------



## Daren

Dr Steve - who do I report Doctors like you to?!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Burn my eyes out I never want to see that again.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Is that a selfie?


----------



## Dr Steve

Fortunately not... But it is a very big heavy box


----------



## Mrboots2u

My new keep cup !


----------



## Spukey

Beauty that cup boots


----------



## 666tyler

My latest restoration project! Lever number 3 (or is it levers 3 & 4?)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Excellent! Look forward to updates and photos. Job you did on the Micro Casa was brilliant.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Bottomless portafilter from Jorg Custom Woodworks

View attachment 5258


----------



## urbanbumpkin

666tyler said:


> My latest restoration project! Lever number 3 (or is it levers 3 & 4?)


It's Robo porn!


----------



## Soll

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's Robo porn!


Robo Coff ! Asta Barista Baby !!


----------



## garydyke1

''Give me your clothes, your boots and your portafilter''


----------



## Pompeyexile

First couple of packs of real coffee beans from Rave, their signature blend and Suarez. Now just have to wait for the grinder which should be with me Monday.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pompeyexile said:


> First couple of packs of real coffee beans from Rave, their signature blend and Suarez. Now just have to wait for the grinder which should be with me Monday.


Good choices , don't try the beans too early , make sure you rest them from roast date , I'd give signature a minimum of 7 days if using for espresso .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Complimentary bag of Jampit from Coffee Compass!!!!







Fantastic!!!! I'll be posting my findings.

Glorious Jampit!!! Thanks you very much Richard.


----------



## t-c

A new set of scales. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Electronic-Pocket-Jewellery-Precision-Weigh-Scale-0-1-2000g-Balance-UK-/291063062448?hash=item43c4b5dfb0

As I'm on leave this week, my postie had to deliver to me rather than me picking them up from the office


----------



## garydyke1

Some Apple Cider Vinegar for the hens, think I need some myself


----------



## Neill

First bag of 3fe subscription.


----------



## Daren

The tasting notes sound yum Neill


----------



## Charliej

My Tiamo tamping mat arrived today









And my Coffee Compass order of 500g each of : Indonesia Sulawesi Kalossi Grade 1, Rwanda Bwishaza Red Bourbon and Australian Skybury.


----------



## Kyle548

Charliej said:


> My Tiamo tamping mat arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Coffee Compass order of 500g each of : Indonesia Sulawesi Kalossi Grade 1, Rwanda Bwishaza Red Bourbon and Australian Skybury.


That looks pretty good, I have the calibrated mat from coffee hit and tamping a bottomless on it is a real ball ache....


----------



## Charliej

The tamping mat I have been using up to now has a ridge round the edge of the surface meant to be used for tamping so I just used to turn it over and use the back lol, this will be great for me at the moment as I'm still trying to find a naked to fit the Sage


----------



## Daren

Charlie - I'd be interested to hear what you think of the mat. My birthday is coming up and that could be on the list if it's any good.


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> Charlie - I'd be interested to hear what you think of the mat. My birthday is coming up and that could be on the list if it's any good.


Well this one is a very easy review, after a few uses today all I can say is buy one. Makes life so much easier to get an even tamp with a spouted pf as the bit where you place the pf not only has a cut out for the spouts its also chamfered downwards so that the body of the pf goes down level too and as a bonus has a tamper stand built in too and also stops any damage to the edge of your countertop. I just can't believe no-one had ever though of this before, for me it works far better than the tamping stands like the Motta and Bella Barista ones, the only one I could see possibly being any better are those heinously expensive solid and heavy ECM tamping stations.


----------



## Daren

Thanks Charlie. How far down over the edge of the counter does the mat go? I'm trying to work out if I can leave it in place and still open drawers.


----------



## Charliej

The drop over the counter is 35mm so I would imagine you could leave it in place.


----------



## Daren

Cheers Charlie.


----------



## Wobin19

1/2kg gf that Rwanda Gisuma Red Bourbon thats gone down well with quite a few here. Got to leave em alone for a bit.


----------



## Charliej

So today the nice parcelforce man brought me a box from Cream Supplies with my new black Motta "Champion" teflon coated 35cl Europa jug, a Motta stainless steel tamper holder and the larger of the 2 Motta knock boxes. Loving the jug already quick rinse with water its immediately clean, think I may have to invest in a larger one at some point for when I have guests.

  

2014-01-29 22.33.11 by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## Neill

Looks good Charlie.


----------



## jeebsy

I didn't realise the Motta were teflon as they were only coloured outside. No mention on it on the BB site and didn't know they were in stock with Cream Supplies. The white ones are well smart.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5315


Really testing my 'no more buying shit unless you sell something' rule (also can't believe i'm excited about a jug)


----------



## Charliej

Hehe looks like I'm getting good at this enabling lark. Thats daren after a Tiamo tamping mat and you for a jug on consecutive days lol.


----------



## aaronb

2 different Ethiopian Natural's and a Burundi from HasBean.


----------



## Charliej

What's the Burundi Aaron I had a lovely 500g bag of a Burundi that Roberts had just done their 1st roast off a few weeks ago a Murama if I remember correctly.


----------



## garydyke1

BURUNDI RUHORA WASHED BOURBON

Add this to my wishlist

In the cup expect a lovely refreshing white wine acidity, that turns into a dark chocolate and malty mid palate, that gets bigger and bigger in the aftertaste. A great example of whats possible from this great country.


----------



## Charliej

The one I had from Roberts wasn't that acidic was definitely on the lighter side of medium but was a lovely coffee, I think more people should try them. They're really nice folk and the coffee shop is in the same space as the Roastery I can highly recommend their Australian Skybury when they have it in, I'll see if they still have any of the Burundi next time I'm there and I'll send you a bag Gary see what you think.


----------



## Xpenno

Rwanda, Kinunu, red bourbon

Bolivia, Marcelino Katari - organic

Looking forward to drinking my first Londinium order


----------



## Geordie Boy

Charliej said:


> So today the nice parcelforce man brought me a box from Cream Supplies with my new black Motta "Champion" teflon coated 35cl Europa jug, a Motta stainless steel tamper holder and the larger of the 2 Motta knock boxes. Loving the jug already quick rinse with water its immediately clean, think I may have to invest in a larger one at some point for when I have guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-01-29 22.33.11 by charliejeal, on Flickr


Charlie, that knock box looks massive! How many pucks does that hold?


----------



## Pompeyexile

A new arrival into the family weighing in at 23.14lbs....

View attachment 5329


Brasilia RR55OD in mint condition.

With a big thanks to Coffeechap. Let battle commence!


----------



## coffeechap

really glad it has gone to a good home


----------



## jeebsy

That's a big old hopper!


----------



## Pompeyexile

That's not quite how my other half put it.









Thought I'd put it on just to complete the picture plus it sort of seemed almost naked without it. Coffechap kindly added a lens hood mini hopper that I'm going to use if only because I don't think I could afford to fill the bigun up!


----------



## Charliej

Geordie Boy said:


> Charlie, that knock box looks massive! How many pucks does that hold?


I'm not sure yet lol, that is a close up shot and only a 350 ml jug with the classic behind it so not that big it's "only" 8 inches or so in diameter lol. I have larger pans that are lighter weight than it lol, very well built for £24. As a rough indicator thats the remains of just 1 puck that broke in half that you can see in it so I'm guessing will only need emptying once a week at most lol.


----------



## Charliej

jeebsy said:


> That's a big old hopper!


They're ridiculously big with the hopper on, I'm waiting for the parts for the lens hood hopper MK2 which will be a 52mm male thread -72mm female thread adapter and a 72 mm 3 stage collapsible lens hood and then got to go round the supermarkets looking for a lid, pictures will be posted when it's all sorted.


----------



## kikapu

got a surprise Mrs Kikapu got me an ims basket! ! As she had to send back my faulty xmas pressie (glad tge bean vac didn't work properly).

Looks like will need to coarsen the grind from vst!! One shot with vst one ims with npf


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

750g of espresso perfetio, my canton tea club sub and a sample from coffeeomega. With an imm coming tomorrow and one to go in I think I'm ok for coffee for now. Feedback will be left for the sample in the appropriate section.


----------



## DavidBondy

Nothing coffee-related but he did bring me a 12W power supply warranty replacement for my iPad Air! David


----------



## omegabri

*Grindenstein Coffee Espresso Knock Out Box *


----------



## Mike mc

Late posting but I recieved my mazzer super jolly a few days ago .need to give it a good clean and do the sweeper mod


----------



## GS11

Mike mc said:


> Late posting but I recieved my mazzer super jolly a few days ago .need to give it a good clean and do the sweeper mod
> 
> View attachment 5346


Very nice. Liking the dinky mini hopper you have on it:good:


----------



## marcuswar

Pompeyexile said:


> A new arrival into the family weighing in at 23.14lbs....
> 
> View attachment 5329
> 
> 
> Brasilia RR55OD in mint condition.
> 
> With a big thanks to Coffeechap. Let battle commence!


Mmmmm Nice... a shiny chrome one like mine









Looks to be in really great condition as well, well done I'm sure you'll love it. Once the massive hopper is replaced with the lens hood they really aren't that big, about the size of a Gaggia Classic. They are very quiet when grinding which is great if you're making a coffee at 6am in the morning and don't want to wake the rest of the family up.


----------



## Mike mc

Not much today just some towels and a 250g pack of Rwandan.still awaiting my rave order


----------



## Glenn




----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn said:


>


nice look forward to some pics and clips and thoughts on them.


----------



## kikapu

A v 60 range server which sounds posh but its just a glass jar!!


----------



## Pompeyexile

Two bags from York Coffee Emporium

Ethiopian Kaffa Forest & Sumatran Gegerang Village Co-Operative.

View attachment 5393


----------



## 4085

Something to go with this:


----------



## coffeechap

you have more grinders than me now dave!!!!!1


----------



## Soll

dfk41 said:


> Something to go with this:
> 
> View attachment 5394
> View attachment 5394


Is this for the HG1 ?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I love the 'ting ting' noise it makes


----------



## Daren

What is it DFK?


----------



## iroko

How many days did it take to arrive ?


----------



## 4085

It is the collection system for an HG One. It has the most satisfying ting, which any owner will know what I am on about. Ordered January 26th, arrived today.


----------



## DavidBondy

Glenn said:


>


Jealous! I'm still waiting for mine!!

DB


----------



## Daren

dfk41 said:


> It is the collection system for an HG One. It has the most satisfying ting, which any owner will know what I am on about. Ordered January 26th, arrived today.


It looks like a work of art! We need a video of it doing what it's supposed to (as I still have no idea what it is?)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> It looks like a work of art! We need a video of it doing what it's supposed to (as I still have no idea what it is?)


Surely Dave this is a HG2 in your case.....


----------



## Pompeyexile

Motta knock box from Cream Supplies, 1kg Fudge Coffee from Rave so I have plenty to practice with.......Oh and a rip off box of Grindz which I am taking steps to try and get an explanation if not a re-fund for.

View attachment 5427


----------



## Soll

Pompeyexile said:


> Motta knock box from Cream Supplies, 1kg Fudge Coffee from Rave so I have plenty to practice with.......Oh and a rip off box of Grindz which I am taking steps to try and get an explanation if not a re-fund for.
> 
> Nice goodies there, I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on Grindz once you use it, thinking of buying them myself


----------



## Pompeyexile

Quite a few others on here swear by it but remember the box from the picture and just don't buy the same box I did from Amazon it's a rip off. The product spec said 1.4kg but instead I got 3 x 35g sachets.


----------



## Soll

Pompeyexile said:


> Quite a few others on here swear by it but remember the box from the picture and just don't buy the same box I did from Amazon it's a rip off. The product spec said 1.4kg but instead I got 3 x 35g sachets.


So where's the best place to buy it from? And you say the one in your pic is the one to look out for ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

CoffeeHit sell Urnex Grindz.


----------



## t-c

Another 1 kg of Rave Italian Job.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Sorry I meant to look out for to avoid.

Grindz by Urnex is the right stuff but just not that box from the seller on Amazon selling it. There are sellers on amazon selling it in tubs of 430g at £19.17 including delivery.


----------



## jeebsy

Charlie can get it for you in the group buy i think


----------



## Soll

jeebsy said:


> Charlie can get it for you in the group buy i think


Ok cool! I'll wait and get it via Charlie. Thanks guys


----------



## 4085

I bought one of those Hario Buono kettles through amazon from a Japanese seller. It was ordered on January 28th, turned up yesterday! They declare the customs ticket at £13.60 so no tax to pay. The total cost was £30.85 which is a good saving. I suspect I will be buying more stuff as time goes by!


----------



## CallumT

Two bottles of single malt goodness, some craft beers and a bottle of cuvée to keep the mrs happy on that day next week.

Couple of cool whiskey glasses because I can't get enough of glassware / porcelain.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

15yr old Glenfarclas has been described as 'going down singing hymns'. What a great compliment - envy you Callum. Have enjoyed many a bottle of Balvenie too - soft, mellow sherry notes. Visited it many years ago - sits across the yard of the Glenfiddich distillery which is like a large scale industrial chemical plant compared to Balvenie.


----------



## oracleoftruth

Ah whiskey. I did a flavour profile thing years ago where they matched you to whiskey. If you liked espresso and stout/porter then apparently you like islay whiskey. Not sure about that although laphroaig quarter cask is fantastic.


----------



## glevum

Nice one Callum...just finished off Talisker storm SM. very poor for the money, nothing like talisker 10 year SM. Way to smokey/ bitter & salty. smells like glaziers putty and wood shavings


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Laphroaig is one of my favourites as is Lagavulin. Find Laphroaig a touch sweeter - both wonderful peaty smokey malts.


----------



## froggystyle

Postie bought me some vent pipe for my Gene Cafe and a pour over kit...

As usual they never leave them with the neighbour so i have to wait till tomorrow so i can collect!


----------



## oracleoftruth

I agree. The sweetness really makes it. Try ardmore for a very cheap high quality scotch whiskey. Non chill filtered, matured in quarter casks, lightly peated and about 27 quid!


----------



## oracleoftruth

If I put single malt in espresso am I doing something very bad or very good? Is that a correcto?


----------



## CallumT

I've just been stepping up the whiskey ladder, new found interest over the festive period. Finding it really refreshing, quite similar but also dissimilar to coffee. Took me a while to come to grips with it in terms of flavour profile, but I can honestly say I'd be surprised if people couldn't palette any of the scotch I have on my shelf (Strathisla 12YO, Glenrothes Select Reserve & now the new kids on the block)

I've been dabbling with quality wines for a while, and it's enjoyable more sociable and generally more socially accepted when your out dining.

Both of these bottles came in at £40 on the spot I think from the whiskey exchange, definitely looking forward to the Glenfarclas 15 YO though, after hearing similar praise online.

The Systemic Kid's first reply is so quotable; defiantly took my mind off of the interview I have with Rolls Royce later today o.0


----------



## CallumT

oracleoftruth said:


> If I put single malt in espresso am I doing something very bad or very good? Is that a correcto?


I'm no mixologist ; but keep the spro's flowing in the AM and the scotch in the PM









The scotch wouldn't stand up to any espresso but people have tried adding frozen filter to whiskey instead of ice (think it was in caffeine mag)


----------



## froggystyle

What kind of IPA is that, not seen it before?


----------



## garydyke1

froggystyle said:


> What kind of IPA is that, not seen it before?


http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/minoh-w-ipa/97975/


----------



## The Systemic Kid

CallumT said:


> I have with Rolls Royce later today o.0


Best of luck this afternoon Callum - don't advise hitting the Glenfarclas before the interview - afterwards....oh yes


----------



## Mrboots2u

CallumT said:


> I've just been stepping up the whiskey ladder, new found interest over the festive period. Finding it really refreshing, quite similar but also dissimilar to coffee. Took me a while to come to grips with it in terms of flavour profile, but I can honestly say I'd be surprised if people couldn't palette any of the scotch I have on my shelf (Strathisla 12YO, Glenrothes Select Reserve & now the new kids on the block)
> 
> I've been dabbling with quality wines for a while, and it's enjoyable more sociable and generally more socially accepted when your out dining.
> 
> Both of these bottles came in at £40 on the spot I think from the whiskey exchange, definitely looking forward to the Glenfarclas 15 YO though, after hearing similar praise online.
> 
> The Systemic Kid's first reply is so quotable; defiantly took my mind off of the interview I have with Rolls Royce later today o.0


Good luck with the interview ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

CallumT said:


> I'm no mixologist ; but keep the spro's flowing in the AM and the scotch in the PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scotch wouldn't stand up to any espresso but people have tried adding frozen filter to whiskey instead of ice (think it was in caffeine mag)


Should definitely add a very light touch of water to any single malt IMO - opens up the flavour.


----------



## froggystyle

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/minoh-w-ipa/97975/


Looks rather nice, let us know how it goes...


----------



## oracleoftruth

Good luck, callum!


----------



## 4515

Good luck with the interview !

Postie brought me :

4 x LED flush mounting ceiling lights (on the slow boat from China since early December)

2 x brackets to mount my building to building wireless connection (this weekends job)

a fire guard to stop the cat scratching the bejeysus out of the back of the coal effect fire (again!)

and 1 kg of coffee compass jampit


----------



## Charliej

Good luck with the interview at Royces Callum, which site would it be working at? My Dad thoroughly enjoyed his time working there, ending up as Corporate Chief of Materials and Mechanical Engineering before being head hunted by an Aussie firm. They're a great company to work for so best of luck.

Patrick I'm totally with you on the Lagavulin, my taste in SM is my Dad's fault as he loves Islay malts, but some of them aren't for the faint hearted that's for sure.


----------



## dsc

SQM!!!









Regards,

T.


----------



## Iwwstriker

These just came in today.







gonna have a go for it. But I hope the roast date doesn't have an affect on the taste. Wonder whether is it still fresh.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Iwwstriker said:


> These just came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna have a go for it. But I hope the roast date doesn't have an affect on the taste. Wonder whether is it still fresh.


It roasted on the 2 nd that's fine , I would normally rest a bean for a minimum 5-7 days


----------



## IanP

A kilo of the coffee omega beans they offered for trial here on the forum. Roasted on 4th so should be good to go towards the end of the coming week, by which time I'll need them. Looking forward to playing around with them a bit!


----------



## Iwwstriker

Mrboots2u said:


> It roasted on the 2 nd that's fine , I would normally rest a bean for a minimum 5-7 days


Thanks, boots. Gonna try it out in a few days' time. So does that apply to all the beans no matter which company it came from? Finally managed to get out of the house and go to Nottingham city to pay Wired Cafe a visit. Should be near to the City Council House, right? At least, on the map, that's where Pelham Street is.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Iwwstriker said:


> Thanks, boots. Gonna try it out in a few days' time. So does that apply to all the beans no matter which company it came from? Finally managed to get out of the house and go to Nottingham city to pay Wired Cafe a visit. Should be near to the City Council House, right? At least, on the map, that's where Pelham Street is.


Nope , Some roasters will advertise times they suggest for resting . Reiss from londinium will say 14 days .

Rob at rave 7-10. So really ask the roaster, if you can . All beans need resting to one degree or another , but will depend on beam and roaster .


----------



## 4515

Todays delivery was 1000 scented poo bags

Really struggling to get a decent shot out of them

Yes ..... that was shot


----------



## Mike mc

Click mat from bellabarista.now to figure out how to calibrate as its not set and no instructions


----------



## Pompeyexile

The final pieces to make my setup complete a new portafilter with a single shot spout and a spare Spring clip.

View attachment 5462


So now I will open up my 1kg of Rave beans and start to dial my grinder in. After last weekend when I tried having only a double shot portafilter I went through nearly 250g of beans in no time.


----------



## ronsil

Mike mc said:


> .....now to figure out how to calibrate as its not set and no instructions


You need to fiddle with it a bit.

Put the mat on a set of bathroon scales & 'tare' it - then apply pressure with a PF & see where it clicks - this will give you some idea as to where it is already set - remove the cover piece & adjust with the supplied hex spanner to get the tamping pressure you want it to sound off at - keep checking back at the scales until it clicks at the weight pressure you are looking for.


----------



## Mike mc

ronsil said:


> You need to fiddle with it a bit.
> 
> Put the mat on a set of bathroon scales & 'tare' it - then apply pressure with a PF & see where it clicks - this will give you some idea as to where it is already set - remove the cover piece & adjust with the supplied hex spanner to get the tamping pressure you want it to sound off at - keep checking back at the scales until it clicks at the weight pressure you are looking for.


Thanks ronsil.i will do that tomorrow when I have more time


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

No picture but today hasbean imm and canton tea subscription. Yesterday a tamp stand and some bits and pieces.


----------



## stuartmack1974

Big Happy Donkey box through the door today - bottomless PF, shot glasses, caly puff, knock box!


----------



## DavidBondy

A pair of Nuova Point Sorrento 'News' espresso cups! Just warming before test driving! Thanks CoffeeJohnny!

DB


----------



## Iwwstriker

DavidBondy said:


> A pair of Nuova Point Sorrento 'News' espresso cups! Just warming before test driving! Thanks CoffeeJohnny!
> 
> DB


Same here, it seems like the packages are synchronised for its journey to various destination. Cheers, John.


----------



## DavidBondy

Yes and also proves that if they are as well packed as these then you CAN use MyHermes to collect and deliver them! Enjoy Ivan!!


----------



## t-c

New earphones, Westone 4R Ultra High-Performance Stereo Earphones

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Westone+4+R-Series+Ultra+High-Performance+Stereo+Earphones


----------



## Mike mc

Delivery from rave today


----------



## Daren

t-c said:


> New earphones, Westone 4R Ultra High-Performance Stereo Earphones
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Westone+4+R-Series+Ultra+High-Performance+Stereo+Earphones


Are they as good as the reviews make out?


----------



## t-c

They bloody well better be Daren!, They're to replace my Shure SE 535's.

I've only had an hour with them this evening so too early to really tell, having said that, sound quality is superb, and leaves my 535's way behind there's just something with the sound that's so different to them.


----------



## Charliej

t-c said:


> They bloody well better be Daren!, They're to replace my Shure SE 535's.
> 
> I've only had an hour with them this evening so too early to really tell, having said that, sound quality is superb, and leaves my 535's way behind there's just something with the sound that's so different to them.


They for personal or professional use. I know my set of the original series 5 shure In Ears with custom ear moulds cost more than that 10 years ago but they still sound damn good.


----------



## Daren

I think we need a little separate audiophiles thread - I'd be interested to hear your opinions once they have run in.


----------



## Jimmytheparsons

Well, today my postie brough me this. Moved into a new recording studio just before Christmas and santa finally got round to bringing me a new toy. Late night sessions won't feel so bad now







 Just have to figure out how to work the thing....


----------



## t-c

I collected my post from the office, and the Rocket bottomless porta filter just turned up from Alchemy Coffee and a triple basket (I think)...


----------



## Mike mc

New motta jug and cleaning brush and a rubbish timer that's going in the bin.should have bought the cdn one in the first place


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What's the 'cdn' one??


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Gone through a couple of timers that were fiddly to use and gave up the ghost. Ended up with this one.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00237QJZI/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's great - buttons are easy to use and does count up and count down. Seems pretty robust too.


----------



## garydyke1

Thanks to a very nice man - Bag of Extract Coffee Roasters 'Veracruz Espresso' Santa Barbara Estate , Columbia.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Let me know how it is please as I am trying Origin next, then could give extract a go



garydyke1 said:


> Thanks to a very nice man - Bag of Extract Coffee Roasters 'Veracruz Espresso' Santa Barbara Estate , Columbia.


----------



## Mike mc

The Systemic Kid said:


> What's the 'cdn' one??


http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/cdn-timer

There what all the coffee shops use and apparently bomb proof


----------



## jeebsy

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Let me know how it is please as I am trying Origin next, then could give extract a go


I've got some of their filter in just now but haven't opened it yet, should be cracking it next week.


----------



## Charliej

Well in a complete reversal of the usual way the thread works I bought things for the postman today loads of padded envelopes in varying sizes rolls of bubble wrap and tape and some bubble wrap pouches lol.

In regard to timers and I'm sure Gary will agree I prefer mine built into the machine


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> Well in a complete reversal of the usual way the thread works I bought things for the postman today loads of padded envelopes in varying sizes rolls of bubble wrap and tape and some bubble wrap pouches lol.
> 
> In regard to timers and I'm sure Gary will agree I prefer mine built into the machine


Sure, but I still use a timer to measure after pre-infusion ; )


----------



## Dr Steve

Just got home to find a card saying I had missed him, and needed to go and collect 3 items from the depo. I think one was a tamper I probably don't want and the other 2 packets of Raves best- 1kg each of signature and rwandan red bourbon


----------



## Mike mc

Charliej said:


> Well in a complete reversal of the usual way the thread works I bought things for the postman today loads of padded envelopes in varying sizes rolls of bubble wrap and tape and some bubble wrap pouches lol.
> 
> In regard to timers and I'm sure Gary will agree I prefer mine built into the machine


I wish mine had one built in mate.Not everyone is fortunate enough to get cut price machines with fancy gadgets lol









I'm gonna stick with my classic for another 6 months or so then have a serious think about upgrading to a fracino cherub or the expobar brewtus


----------



## vexorg

One OE Pharos handgrinder arrived, still experimenting with the grind and dose to find the sweet spot.


----------



## Ian H

2 bags of Jailbreak and 2 bags of Premium Unleaded from Hasbean


----------



## glevum

Courtesy of the very friendly Jordan at BB. 75CL teflon Motta jug & a massive Cafelat large tubbi knockout.


----------



## Charliej

Well not the Postie but a very nice UPS man brought me a dirty great box from Italy, wasn't much fun getting it upstairs.

  

2014-02-18 13.13.24 by charliejeal, on Flickr

  

2014-02-18 13.17.44 by charliejeal, on Flickr

  

2014-02-18 13.21.37 by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## marcuswar

Ohhh.. Its like a game of "where's Wally". I can see my brass dispersion plates but where are my RR55 burrs


----------



## Flibster

A windscreen for my RX8. At last! It will be watertight again. Emptied 3" of water out of a washing up bowl in the footwell yesterday. Another 1" today.







Biggest problem is the water is running down the A-Pillar - past an airbag. Errr... Explosives, electricity and water. Great combination.

Also received a couple of bags of coffee.

Hasbean Nicaragua Finca San Jose Washed Longberry

Hasbean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Washed Yellow Pacamara

Can't wait to try them.


----------



## silvester667

Just received my first pack of beans. Pact Espresso Blend. Couldn't resist opening them and having a sniff. Now my office has a great coffee aroma. Machine due from Amazon today so tonight its coffee night.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

250g of coffee courtesy of MrBoots2u will go in later today or tomorrow. Thank you so much I always want to try a new roaster but a bit reluctant at times to commit to buy.


----------



## Mrboots2u

CoffeeJohnny said:


> 250g of coffee courtesy of MrBoots2u will go in later today or tomorrow. Thank you so much I always want to try a new roaster but a bit reluctant at times to commit to buy.


My pleasure , hope you enjoy, and it's not to dark a roast for you . It's ready to go so enjoy


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

It's in the hopper and is very nice 19 in 31 out in 30 seconds, fruit & nuts nose has almond mouth gets raisins. super clean and balanced espresso thank you











Mrboots2u said:


> My pleasure , hope you enjoy, and it's not to dark a roast for you . It's ready to go so enjoy


----------



## glevum

White motta teflon


----------



## jeebsy

glevum said:


> White motta teflon


Love them - might have to cave soon and get one


----------



## 4515

Todays post was a bag of Assam tea courtesy of Boots

Thanks fella


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> White motta teflon


Glevum less jugs more grinder.......


----------



## AliC

For the first time ever I was in when Postie brought a delivery from Rave.

1kg of Italian Job, 1kg of decaff (for evening French press) and 250g Ethiopian Doyo for morning filter.

I fear I may run out of Signature Blend before the IJ has had its time to degas. Must stop [email protected] with the grinder, but now getting some really sweet shots coming through.


----------



## silvester667

Amazon just delivered my new ESAM4200. Tonight is coffee night!!!!


----------



## glevum

Mrboots2u said:


> Glevum less jugs more grinder.......


I know, i dont know whats going on. Got 8 jugs now. These motta Teflons are fantastic thou'. Easier to wash under the tap and the milk pours more smoothly as well.


----------



## Soll

glevum said:


> I know, i dont know whats going on. Got 8 jugs now. These motta Teflons are fantastic thou'. Easier to wash under the tap and the milk pours more smoothly as well.


If you want to get shot of a few I'll be interested.


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> I know, i dont know whats going on. Got 8 jugs now. These motta Teflons are fantastic thou'. Easier to wash under the tap and the milk pours more smoothly as well.


This is coming from by man with a cup problem , but you have too many jugs....


----------



## Daren

.....................


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> This is coming from by man with a cup problem , but you have too many jugs....


You're supposed to be a bloke, you should realise that lots of jugs on show are a good thing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> You're supposed to be a bloke, you should realise that lots of jugs on show are a good thing.












Do you have this hat ?


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you have this hat ?


No I left it in your dressing up box as it was too small for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

?







..................


----------



## Soll

Mythos has landed, upgradeitus didn't take long!


----------



## glevum

Nice one soll....looks great


----------



## iroko

Very nice.


----------



## 4515

Soll said:


> View attachment 5573
> 
> 
> Mythos has landed, upgradeitus didn't take long!


Bet the postie struggled to get it through the letter box

Be interested in your thoughts on the upgrade from the Mazzer. I noticed a big difference from the Quamar


----------



## Soll

glevum said:


> Nice one soll....looks great[/quote
> 
> It's bloody massive though, look at the Mazzer whimpering in the corner feeling sorry and left out!!


----------



## Soll

working dog said:


> Bet the postie struggled to get it through the letter box
> 
> Be interested in your thoughts on the upgrade from the Mazzer. I noticed a big difference from the Quamar


I've only just seasoned the burrs with 2kg of stale beans, haven't dialed it in yet with any drinkable coffee..


----------



## jeebsy

I'm so tempted to get a Mythos but not sure I can get past the aesthetic. The Mazzers have a sort of industrial chic vibe but the Mythos is just uncompromising.


----------



## 4085

Jeebsy, do you want to marry it or make coffee......lol. The Mythos delivers in the cup, every time!

Soll, not being rude but do you know the best way to diall in your new baby?


----------



## Soll

dfk41 said:


> Jeebsy, do you want to marry it or make coffee......lol. The Mythos delivers in the cup, every time!
> 
> Soll, not being rude but do you know the best way to diall in your new baby?


Not yet mate, to be honest it's a bit intimidating ! When I walk in the kitchen I am drawn to to it but at the same time in awe of it to. Do tell then I'm all ears


----------



## 4085

Okie dokie, turn the knob ll the way, until you feel the burrs touching. Do not run it! Then, turn the knob back to loosen it 2 full turns, switch it on and grind to make a shot. You are really working out grind consistency versus time. If the shot pours too fast, tighten it up a whole number on the dial, pull a shot and eventually you will hit it.


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> Jeebsy, do you want to marry it or make coffee......lol. The Mythos delivers in the cup, every time!


I know, i know....but if i need to spend a lot of time looking at it needs to be easy on the eye. Apart from the hand grinders is there what else is there that's barely any retention?


----------



## 4085

EK43 apparently! I think the Mythos is quite nice to look at, especially at night with the display and blue lights


----------



## Daren

Poor little Mazzer..... it needs some love.

Well done Soll


----------



## Soll

Daren said:


> Poor little Mazzer..... it needs some love.
> 
> Well done Soll


Don't worry, the mazzer is going to a new home soon in my shop where it will be loved, especially by Rosa my Cuban assistant!


----------



## Neill

dfk41 said:


> EK43 apparently! I think the Mythos is quite nice to look at, especially at night with the display and blue lights


Mmmm, ek


__
http://instagr.am/p/kjwtDIr_tn/


----------



## Soll

Neill said:


> Mmmm, ek
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/kjwtDIr_tn/


I can't believe having just bought the Mythos and settled her in her new home, I'm drooling over a EK43, AH!!! I must walk away from the computer.....Right now


----------



## Neill

Soll said:


> I can't believe having just bought the Mythos and settled her in her new home, I'm drooling over a EK43, AH!!! I must walk away from the computer.....Right now


Ha. Someone on the forums gotta be the first to order one!


----------



## Soll

Neill said:


> Ha. Someone on the forums gotta be the first to order one!


It won't be me, I feel awful! It's like I'm cheating on the Mythos !!


----------



## coffeechap

I think it is a matter of whose will arrive first!!


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> I think it is a matter of whose will arrive first!!


I'm expecting lots of reviews soon then!


----------



## Soll

coffeechap said:


> I think it is a matter of whose will arrive first!!


Who ever it is I think you should organize an EK43 forum day around that persons house, I'm sure they won't mind


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Neill said:


> I'm expecting lots of reviews soon then!


Oh yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Oh yes!!!!!!!


Mini north west battle of the big grinders ......


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Mini north west battle of the big grinders ......


Cue the Rocky soundtrack


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Mini north west battle of the big grinders ......


*MINI*....have you seen the pic from Caffeine and Co


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> *MINI*....have you seen the pic from Caffeine and Co


We are going to need a shed loads of good beans for that ....


----------



## garydyke1

2 x brand new cornelius kegs (19 litre)

1 x fridge to be converted into a beer kegerator

1 x regulator

hoses and fittings


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## Mrboots2u

Gary

First,kegorator,is a great word. Very robocop

Second I thought you had posted up horses and fittings . I thought poor postman or Gary has fallen on hard times and is making his own burgers ...


----------



## Charliej

4 Lovely Acme flat white cups in grey courtesy of Coffeejohnny and lovely they are, I was astounded by how heavy the saucers are. Just got to get myself some grey tulips now to match.

Has anyone seen any cobalt blue coloured decent cups anywhere I keep looking but have never seen any yet.

Oh and best of all was something leaving the house today, my nasty scheming lying ex finally moved on to her next victim.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A Mazzer Super Jolly!!!!.........care of Fatboyslim . Great bit of packing with sack clothes and bubble wrap.Will have to have a proper play with it tonight and work out what all of the bits do.

Thanks Mark


----------



## coffeechap

yeah nice one clive, i am sure you will enjoy the sj


----------



## 4515

Nothing coffee related today

He brought me the one on the right which replaces the one of the left

  

They may look similar but the new one (by about 13 years) sounds so much better


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Brass 58.4 convex Torr goldfinger with metal handle.


----------



## 4515

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Brass 58.4 convex Torr goldfinger with metal handle.


Thats the sort of item that you really dont want to photograph when naked


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> A Mazzer Super Jolly!!!!.........care of Fatboyslim . Great bit of packing with sack clothes and bubble wrap.Will have to have a proper play with it tonight and work out what all of the bits do.
> 
> Thanks Mark


It's looking good Clive. Now let the fun begin


----------



## garydyke1

A coffeeforums keep cup & a shed load of Brewdog bottled beers!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

True, I saw something on twitter the other day that proved that point very well. Cannot un-see it either, it wasn't pretty


----------



## glevum

working dog said:


> Nothing coffee related today
> 
> He brought me the one on the right which replaces the one of the left
> 
> 
> 
> They may look similar but the new one (by about 13 years) sounds so much better


Nice one Andrew, what speakers are you firing up with these bad boys?


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> A Mazzer Super Jolly!!!!.........care of Fatboyslim . Great bit of packing with sack clothes and bubble wrap.Will have to have a proper play with it tonight and work out what all of the bits do.
> 
> Thanks Mark


Plenty of room on that bench for a substantial machine : )


----------



## 4515

glevum said:


> Nice one Andrew, what speakers are you firing up with these bad boys?


Got a Cyrus 8 vs2 amp with the PSX-R and Mission 774 speakers


----------



## Mike mc

Vst 18g ridgeless basket today courtesy of mr boots


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> Plenty of room on that bench for a substantial machine : )


Ha ha it's on the roadmap and part of the master plan, but Rome wasn't ground in a day.









Room for expansion at some point


----------



## Mrboots2u

Some coffee ... Milk chocolate and blueberries apparently. Going to have to leave it a couple of days first


----------



## Darkzy43

and some scales


----------



## funinacup

A new tyre for the car as a kerb ate mine on Wednesday. It was only two weeks old as well!


----------



## 4515

funinacup said:


> A new tyre for the car as a kerb ate mine on Wednesday. It was only two weeks old as well!


ouch !

I have to replace two on Mrs WDs car - worn out after 17000 miles on a hybrid car


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Oh that tamper isn't light either


----------



## tribs

Mrboots2u said:


> Some coffee ... Milk chocolate and blueberries apparently. Going to have to leave it a couple of days first


The Bold Street is delicious, BTW.

I've got some Alchemy Elixir and Guatemalan Maracaturra. Both are fantastic too!

There is so much wonderful quality coffee around.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

1kg Londinium Rwandan and 500g decaf! Should keep me going for a while!


----------



## Mrboots2u

tribs said:


> The Bold Street is delicious, BTW.
> 
> I've got some Alchemy Elixir and Guatemalan Maracaturra. Both are fantastic too!
> 
> There is so much wonderful quality coffee around.


Excellent , glad to hear it. May i ask you prefer it as espresso or in milk and how long did you rest it for ?

Or is it based on visiting the cafe?

Agree too much great stuff around to stick to one thing all the time .


----------



## DavidBondy

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Brass 58.4 convex Torr goldfinger with metal handle.


Very nice! Just exudes quality!!!

DB


----------



## El carajillo

funinacup said:


> A new tyre for the car as a kerb ate mine on Wednesday. It was only two weeks old as well!


Get your tracking checked as well, kerbing puts it out and it eats tyres!!!!


----------



## El carajillo

The dark stuff fromCoffee Compass!!!! Mahogany Roast Jampit, Jampit , andOld Brow Java.

IZZO 6 oz cups and Izzo espresso cups complete with saucers plus some Italian andMilano compliments Bella /B


----------



## Lattedrinker

A Mazzer super jolly







:good:

Unfortunately her in doors wasn't best pleased with the size of it


----------



## lookseehear

I got my enamel dial for my Hausgrind. 2 minutes to fit and looks far better than the sticker that was on there before - really does the rest of the grinder justice.


----------



## Jonathan007

Mrboots2u said:


> Some coffee ... Milk chocolate and blueberries apparently. Going to have to leave it a couple of days first


Got some of this a couple of weeks ago to try, loved it be interested in what you think boots???

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jonathan007 said:


> Got some of this a couple of weeks ago to try, loved it be interested in what you think boots???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


will be opening it tomorrow I think after 4-5 days rest . I'll let you know


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Some coffee ... Milk chocolate and blueberries apparently. Going to have to leave it a couple of days first


Working my way through this at the moment. Loving it as an espresso (the blueberry really lingers with a tangy sweetness)


----------



## Soll

Geordie Boy said:


> Working my way through this at the moment. Loving it as an espresso (the blueberry really lingers with a tangy sweetness)


Geordie, with Hasbean being lighter roasts do you notice more flavours coming through brewing them on the Strega? Lighter roasts are considered to be better suited on the Strega but I've only ever tried Raves and Londiniums beans so on mine.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Soll, I think the easiest thing is just to get a few different bags from them (and other roasters) and see if it's your thing. At the end of the day we all have different preferences (a bit like wine). I haven't experimented with pressure profiling yet but lighter roasts are meant to be best as I guess you're trying to extract more delicate flavours so you don't want a big bold dominant chocolate type flavour you get with darker roasts


----------



## Mrboots2u

Either lever ( l1 or Strega ) . Can produce wonderful shots of light or dark roasts .

lifes to short to drink the same bean or roaster all year. Try a few , experiment ,be surprised .


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Either lever ( l1 or Strega ) . Can produce wonderful shots of light or dark roasts .
> 
> lifes to short to drink the same bean or roaster all year. Try a few , experiment ,be surprised .


With you on all of that. I'm in both DSOL and HasBean's IMM, some would say you can't get more varied than that! The only problem I have is not trying as many different roasters as I'd like


----------



## Mrboots2u

Know what you mean , want to try some small batch next , got some origin blend coming Monday .

when the Chemex gear turns up that will open up a whole new works ...


----------



## NeilR

A Grindenstein knock box arrived the other day. I can't believe how satisfying knocking the puck into the box can be. Far better than banging the portafilter into the swing bin!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee ........!!!!!

Some to be repatriated darn sarf......


----------



## Soll

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffee ........!!!!!
> 
> Some to be repatriated darn sarf......


Nice one Mr boots, I'm keen to hear your thoughts on our new advertisers


----------



## Mrboots2u

Started with their f30 winter blend ill post up when it's ready !


----------



## Charliej

I got a box containing 2 Steelite Craft series cups and saucers just like the ones as used in Harris and Hoole outlet from Mr D Walsh. Thankyou very much Den.


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffee ........!!!!!
> 
> Some to be repatriated darn sarf......


I can't wait!!!









Cheers bootsy


----------



## Wobin19

Some beans from Square Mile - 3 x Red brick and 1 x Sweet Shop for something a bit different. I tried this round Jeebsy's the other day and was surprised I liked it. Never got on with brighter brews before, but this one had a real depth afterwards which I hope I can replicate!

Also, some cups from Coffeehit- 2 Not Neutral 5oz and 2 D'Ancap espresso cups.

Happy days!


----------



## coffeechops

1kg of Rave Signature, 250g each of Fudge, some El Bosque and some Femenino Cecanor - first time I've tried Rave, thanks to the posts on here. Hope it's as good as it looks/smells! 

(Also some Hammerite for painting the frame on the machine I'm renovating, and some descaler - a busy coffee postie for me today...)

Colin


----------



## 4515

Today I received the first 5 CDs from the recommended thread

Will give them a listen later in the week


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5644


A new knock box, which means this one is on its way out tomorrow:

View attachment 5645


I'll miss the capacity, can go a good 10 days of intense coffee consumption without emptying it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

20kg bulk buy green beans from Bella Barista. Outstanding value at £1.12 per 250grm.

View attachment 5649


----------



## Mrboots2u

TSK - roast some - then give me some ..... Please


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> TSK - roast some - then give me some ..... Please


Waiting for the conservatory to warm up a bit - too cold at the moment - but soon.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Waiting for the conservatory to warm up a bit - too cold at the moment - but soon.


Your gonna need more than double glazing and the sun to roast em.....


----------



## glevum

5 hole ECM steam tip. This bad boy rips thru' a Motta Jug.


----------



## marcuswar

A selection of goodies from Charliej









1 x IMS shower screen

2 x group seals

1 x set of burrs for Brasilia RR55od grinder

3 x Gaggia Brass Dispersion plates


----------



## michaelg

Delivery from Charlie's group buy - new shower screen and 18/22g basket. Screen is nice - water comes out in a more even orderly fashion I think. Basket - didn't have time to dial in properly but already have the smaller one and it's great.


----------



## Mrboots2u

To quote the wordsmiths of walthamstow - east 17

" STEAM! There's no need to be afraid.... "



glevum said:


> 5 hole ECM steam tip. This bad boy rips thru' a Motta Jug.


----------



## Soll

glevum said:


> 5 hole ECM steam tip. This bad boy rips thru' a Motta Jug.


Which Bezzera do have ?


----------



## andyt23

I've received word of a rather heavy Jiffy bag arriving at home - a certain brass plate and steam wand I reckon...

I wanna go home NOW!

thanks Charlie


----------



## Beanz

I got some coffee beans from nudeespresso. They are very expensive and first impressions aren't great. I'm going mad with it all at the moment, getting different parcels from here, there and everywhere. I had some from fresco the day before - they were better, and half the price.


----------



## t-c

Another 1kg of Italian Job from Rave.


----------



## iroko

Coffeeforums Keepcup, thanks Glenn.


----------



## Soll

Cups cups everywhere, wifeee thinks I'm secretly opening a coffee shop! and big big thanks to Charlie for all efforts with the group buy.....It's all good


----------



## Greenpotterer

Three baskets, thanks Charlie

No sleep tonight dialling them in

Gaz


----------



## Charliej

I didn't find much difference in grind between my VST 20g and the IMS 14/20g which I suspect will be my go to basket, I did need to tamp a fraction harder for the IMS but I am using a relatively coarse grind as I nutate.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Gaggia brass shower plate holder IMS basket and some descaler......Thanks Charlie.

Immediately installed the plate and set about brewing a shot using the new 18g basket. Just as I thought I was getting the hang of this malarkey I now find that my tamping is shot to pieces.


----------



## Soll

Pompeyexile said:


> Gaggia brass shower plate holder IMS basket and some descaler......Thanks Charlie.
> 
> Immediately installed the plate and set about brewing a shot using the new 18g basket. Just as I thought I was getting the hang of this malarkey I now find that my tamping is shot to pieces.


Would you need to be tamping harder perhaps? I'll find out about mine tomorrow morning..


----------



## Pompeyexile

Yep in fact a lot harder. Four goes and each time getting harder and harder; in fact at one point I thought If I have to add any more pressure I might have to get the incontinence undies out.


----------



## Daren

Pompeyexile said:


> Yep in fact a lot harder. Four goes and each time getting harder and harder; in fact at one point I thought If I have to add any more pressure I might have to get the incontinence undies out.


Have you tried grinding finer?


----------



## Charliej

I first of all did my water dispersion plate and shower screen mod and stuck to the VST 20g for a few days then swapped over to my IMS 14/20g basket, given that comparatively speaking my espresso grind is on the coarser side as I nutate I found myself having to tamp a little harder for the IMS basket but not overly so and certainly not into hydraulic press tamp levels


----------



## Pompeyexile

To be honest I was exaggerating a tad but it did seem that I had to tamp a fair bit harder than before using my un-named basket that I guess came with the Gaggia. As for grinding finer Daren, the grinds at present are very fluffy and as Charlie knows very statically charged. But any advice is gratefully received and I'll give it a try.


----------



## unoll

Brass dispersion plate, rancilio wand and 2 ims baskets arrived today. Yet again big thanks to Charlie for sorting it out.

I was kind of sceptical about the difference the wand could make to the milk but the difference is HUGE! Really nice consistent micro foam compared to the bubbly stuff I was getting.

I seem to be getting much better pours from the ims baskets following tweaks to grind and tamp and it seems like the water coming out of the head is hotter than normal although I'll have to nick the thermocouple from work again to see if it's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Sofmonk

Two e61 baskets and grindz. Can't wait to start dialing them in first thing tomorrow. Many thanks Charlie!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliej

Just a quick bit of advice to any of you swapping VST baskets out to use the IMS ones I've found I haven't really needed to tweak the grind just tamp a tad harder, Pompey that sounds about right going from stock to the IMS baskets as they are designed to optimise flow rate.


----------



## mym

IMS basket, thanks to Charlie.



Charliej said:


> Just a quick bit of advice to any of you swapping VST baskets out to use the IMS ones I've found I haven't really needed to tweak the grind just tamp a tad harder


That's what I'm finding. The biggest difference really is that the 58.35 tamper now sticks very slightly and has to be jiggled out...


----------



## Charliej

I'll give tamping a go with my Knock tamper which is identical to yours Mym and see what the result is. I'm waiting on my new tamper arriving from Germany as well.


----------



## marcuswar

A bag of Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit beans from Coffee Compass via Ron's forum offer. Looks like they were roasted on the 21st so will need a few days to rest and then be ready to go.


----------



## Lattedrinker

500g of signature & 250g of fudge from Rave


----------



## glevum

Soll said:


> Which Bezzera do have ?


Bezzera Mitica Sol. Its an excellent tip, probably made by Bezzera. Looks like center hole 1.2mm and 4 x 1.0mm. makes excellent Micro foam in no time. This is a female tip.


----------



## Soll

glevum said:


> Bezzera Mitica Sol. Its an excellent tip, probably made by Bezzera. Looks like center hole 1.2mm and 4 x 1.0mm. makes excellent Micro foam in no time. This is a female tip.


okay cool ! The steaming tip on the Cherub I bought recently is not that good, John - the previous owner, took off the original tip because it was too quick to work the milk into micro-foam. I think I may put back the stock one and see how it is.


----------



## michaelg

Soll said:


> okay cool ! The steaming tip on the Cherub I bought recently is not that good, John - the previous owner, took off the original tip because it was too quick to work the milk into micro-foam. I think I may put back the stock one and see how it is.


Did you change the wand to a female one (ie male tip). I'm using the 4x1mm male tip with the new wand. Londinium sell them. Think it is a worthwhile upgrade - for steaming and for ease of cleaning the tip.


----------



## Pompeyexile

I'm not making it easy for myself because since starting I have only used my bottomless portafilter. My thinking behind this was I was only ever going to pull a double shot and why spend time and effort practicing with a double spout portafilter and getting it right only then to have to practice all over again with a bottomless.

Even though I might have some sour or some bitter and even some quite palatable I've never had a bad pour i.e always seem to get a nice even pour culminating in a lovely single tail. No lopsided extractions so I must be doing something right, but I guess it's down to grind and tamp if my timings are a little out. When I work out how to post a video I'll rubn it past you clever people and get you to show me where I am going wrong.

Tamper Master?.....More like Tamper [email protected]!


----------



## Soll

michaelg said:


> Did you change the wand to a female one (ie male tip). I'm using the 4x1mm male tip with the new wand. Londinium sell them. Think it is a worthwhile upgrade - for steaming and for ease of cleaning the tip.


I'm not to sure which one I have I'll take a picture of it tonight when I'm home. All I know it didn't micro- foam very well and there's a gaping whole towards the end


----------



## michaelg

This is how mines looks. Also have the default 4x1.2 but was a bit too fast for me!


----------



## Soll

thanks Michael , mine doesn't look like that at all, infact I don't think I've seen one quite like it. I'll show you tonight


----------



## 4515

Today the postie brought me something for the kitchen that is mains water fed, will be plumbed in to the waste to drain away automatically.

Thats where the excitement stops for me. It is pump fed and has lots of options to program temperature and time along with an automatic clean function

No, its not the S word.

Well, in a way it is the S word

A Samsung washing machine


----------



## oop north

Another 20kg of green beans from BB. Not sure I strictly needed them but some varieties I didn't already have...


----------



## Mike mc

Couple of cleaning brushes and some kakao hot chocolate to try


----------



## Milanski

My IMS goodies courtesy of Charlie (with help from Eyedee (apologies if I've misspelled that)).

Thanks for your efforts guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile

My bulk order from Charlie, with Eyedees help. Silvia wand, brass dispersion plate, and a couple of IMS baskets. So busy fitting everything. Oh the tinkering joy.


----------



## Soll

michaelg said:


> This is how mines looks. Also have the default 4x1.2 but was a bit too fast for me!


Here's the steam wand on my Cherub Michael


----------



## Daren

Big up for @Ronsil for the Mahogany Roast and @mrboots2u for the Origin winter espresso (I love the fact it gives you suggested dose and extraction parameters







should take some of the guess work out)


----------



## michaelg

Wow, never seen that one before. Worth checking the Londinium site for the replacement wand - think its a big improvement.


----------



## Soll

michaelg said:


> Wow, never seen that one before. Worth checking the Londinium site for the replacement wand - think its a big improvement.


Michael, is it easy changing the tips over?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Soll said:


> Here's the steam wand on my Cherub Michael


I've got the old steam arm from the l1 here .

If you want it I'll post it up I

should fit , if not no loss , Im not using it


----------



## Soll

Why that's very kind of you Mrboots! I suppose it's worth a try, can I see a pic ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gimme a min.

It is worth a try the new l1 arm is £50 to buy .....


----------



## michaelg

Yup, just screw in or out. Might need pliers and a teatowel over it if it's a bit tight but otherwise hand-tight is fine. Once Boots sends you his old steam arm, can send you some tips for it as they won't fit my new steam arm (as new tips are male not female).


----------



## mym

Charliej said:


> I'll give tamping a go with my Knock tamper which is identical to yours Mym and see what the result is.


Tight, isn't it...


----------



## Charliej

It's not as tight as my Torr 58.4 convex but both are a little better fit in the IMS


----------



## Charliej

The doorbell rang at 7.15 am and it was a special delivery before 9am postman bearing gifts the demo unit Hausgrind in a lovely wooden box, it will be appearing in Birmingham later.


----------



## kikapu

Charliej said:


> The doorbell rang at 7.15 am and it was a special delivery before 9am postman bearing gifts the demo unit Hausgrind in a lovely wooden box, it will be appearing in Birmingham later.










I am very happy for you!!


----------



## mym

Charliej said:


> It's not as tight as my Torr 58.4 convex but both are a little better fit in the IMS


Oh yes, I prefer the fit over the stock expobar basket, much less dirt on the screen (and especially gasket) afterwards too - it's no real hassle to wiggle the tamper out, just takes getting used to after years of compass tamping with the Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Neill

5 cloth siphon filters and a 1000ml tub of 3p pre shave.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrs Systemic took delivery of a 'small' package while I was down in Brum. Her words are still ringing in my ears.....'it's blocking up half the hall *AND* it came on a pallet'.

View attachment 5675


So that's my weekend sorted.


----------



## MarkyP

Wow!

That is big...


----------



## Neill

Wow, that is big, and I've seen one in the flesh and that box still looks huge. Looking forward to more pics/updates.


----------



## andyt23

1kg of Rave Italian Blend.

...come on Hausgrind, I'm ready for you now!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

A knock drawer from Jeebsy, cheers







a bag of tea from my Canton tea club subscription and 250g of coffee from my Hasbean imm subscription.


----------



## Charliej

I got an 836g chunk of brass from Germany in the form of a Torr Brass Goldfinger and very nice it is too. Oh and 2 grey Acme tulips with Saucers and 3 bags of coffee from Atkinsons of Lancaster, hand delivered yesterday, much thanks to Jeebsy and Bootsy.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

The brass gold finger is a weighty tamper but it's a joy to use.


----------



## vexorg

Charlie

Sorry to take this slightly off topic, did you say the goldfinger is a good fit for the IMS basket or does it require some wiggle to remove?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

The goldfinger is a good fit for my ims and goes in and out freely.


----------



## Daren

Just collected these from the post office
















One of these will be winging its way "t'up North"


----------



## Charliej

vexorg said:


> Charlie
> 
> Sorry to take this slightly off topic, did you say the goldfinger is a good fit for the IMS basket or does it require some wiggle to remove?


I'll tell you when I use it, it arrived just as I was finishing a coffee to head out and pick up a package that arrived yesterday while I was in Brum and get some shopping and only just got in now.


----------



## Nimrod

My Brass Dispersion plate made to to Northern Ireland safely. Thanks Charlie!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Mrs Systemic took delivery of a 'small' package while I was down in Brum. Her words are still ringing in my ears.....'it's blocking up half the hall *AND* it came on a pallet'.
> 
> View attachment 5675
> 
> 
> So that's my weekend sorted.


Have you had a play yet?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Sorry to but in again. Just had a go using both my VST and IMS and there is more space in the IMS than the VST so the goldfinger is a safe buy if thinking about it.


----------



## ajh101

An expertly wrapped Eureka Mignon courtesy of urbanbumpkin (thanks again) and a 1kg bag of Mocka Java. Joking aside, guess what I will be doing this evening!


----------



## Jonathan007

2 MORE bags of Square Mile's KOCHERE GEDEO for filter!

My god its good!

Origin: Ethiopia.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A Kg of DSOL Dusty Ape


----------



## Geordie Boy

urbanbumpkin said:


> A Kg of DSOL Dusty Ape


Got mine today. I do love their logo


----------



## Charliej

Still no sign of my Dusty ape DSOL beans but inspired by the freebie in saint on Friday my Hario Dip Decanter arrived from Amazon for £20 with free next day delivery as I have Prime and I'm looking forward to giving it a try tomorrow if I'm feeling better than today.Patrick I did check and its a V60 02 filter in it, just differently shaped to fit, i.e. it hasn't got the plastic rim that would sit on a cup or range server.


----------



## 4515

1Kg of dusty ape arrived this morning and is now resting in a darkened room


----------



## Flibster

I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue CD's Volumes 1 to 7

Just need 3 more to finish the set.


----------



## Iwwstriker

My package of the day,










Can't wait for them to be rested for 7 days. Roasted yesterday.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

My first bag of origin coffee F30


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm drinking that now ......


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

thoughts? Mine should've been here Monday but now won't get it open until next week.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I've enjoyed it , am gonna post in what's my cup this morning ..


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm drinking that now ......


Me to... Didn't quite live up to my expectations unfortunately









Nice as expresso (no more than nice - not outstanding which is what I hoped for).

M'eh in milk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Me to... Didn't quite live up to my expectations unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice as expresso (no more than nice - not outstanding which is what I hoped for).
> 
> M'eh in milk


Lol I enjoyed it in milk


----------



## Beanz

i just got the filter pack from has bean.. going to have to try them all out now!


----------



## Daren

I got this...


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5748


Most excited about the Thermapen rather sadly....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mazzer Collar Pin and lens hood care of Coffee Chap.


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> [Most excited about the Thermapen rather sadly....


 What are you going to do with it?


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> What are you going to do with it?


Make sure my beef doesn't go above 52 and my chicken above 60. Maybe some coffee related stuff too


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> Make sure my beef doesn't go above 52 and my chicken above 60. Maybe some coffee related stuff too


Perfect for making Italian meringue and macaroons too or lemon curd. Love my thermapen.


----------



## coffeechap

urbanbumpkin said:


> Mazzer Collar Pin and lens hood care of Coffee Chap.


At least yours arrived in one piece, others not so lucky, got to love Royal Mail....


----------



## Mike mc

Couple of bags from rave and a cdn timer


----------



## jeebsy

Snap on the timer! I'm loving it (as much you can love a timer)


----------



## Mike mc

jeebsy said:


> Snap on the timer! I'm loving it (as much you can love a timer)


Used mine for the first time today.miles better than the cheap one I have been using


----------



## 4515

In readiness for my Hausgrind I received a HB order :

Ethiopia Yirg Kochere Debo Natrual

Bolivia Finca Canton Uyunense Teodocio Mamani honey

Bolivia Finca David Vilca Caturra Natural

And a bag of Tangerine Ginger tea which may not grind so well


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee .... Yum yum

Thanks Daren


----------



## marcuswar

Big bag of Monsoon Malabar Hit... Mmmmmmm

I like the way it says it was specially roasted for me, but strangely there doesn't seem to be any mention of a roasting date?


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffee .... Yum yum
> 
> Thanks Daren


I'm going to give this a go over the weekend - can't wait Mmmmm


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> I'm going to give this a go over the weekend - can't wait Mmmmm


Pulled a couple already . way to quick but still eminently tasty in a flatty. Cant wait to hit the sweet spot with this .


----------



## Yes Row

Old meets new. My new Impress and my Brut.

There, coffee and DE shaving itches scratched!
View attachment 5773


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> Old meets new. My new Impress and my Brut.
> 
> There, coffee and DE shaving itches scratched!
> View attachment 5773


Don't put the brute in the impressa

it will be under extracted......


----------



## garydyke1

J.Atkinson Riga Damu & Yirg Negelle G courtesy of Boots! Thanks









Also this weeks IMM a favourite of mine David Vilca Washed

Good times!


----------



## ShortShots

Three bags of Tim Wendelboe: Finca Tamana Espresso, Sitio Canaa Espresso and Gikanda Espresso


----------



## DavidBondy

He bought me one of these to add to my Portaspresso collection. This is the Rossa TR Air Espresso in brass:

View attachment 5806


I was a bit luckier this time in only being hit for just under eighty quid by our friends in HMRC.

David


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Tim Wendelboe Finca Tamana Espresso. Via Shortshorts, thanks for sorting. Really looking forward to trying it


----------



## 4515

My new passport (after I fell for the scam site that charged my £72.50 for completing the details). I know ..... schoolboy error

On the plus side, they have refunded my the cash, less £8 for admin / my stupidity


----------



## chestwood

DavidBondy said:


> He bought me one of these to add to my Portaspresso collection. This is the Rossa TR Air Espresso in brass:
> 
> View attachment 5806
> 
> 
> I was a bit luckier this time in only being hit for just under eighty quid by our friends in HMRC.
> 
> David


Very nice, congrats on the new addition!


----------



## hubrad

Sexy!

58.35mm Heft by Knock.. been thinking of such a thing for a while, even went to the extent of an extra wrap of insulation tape on my existing 58mm Heft. My mum gave me some money in my birthday card, so 'Thanks, Mum'! 

Edit: Since my original Heft is Beech on stainless, I thought the Walnut on ceramic would also provide some colour coding for easy identification. Honest.


----------



## Soll

hubrad said:


> View attachment 5824
> 
> 
> Sexy!
> 
> 58.35mm Heft by Knock.. been thinking of such a thing for a while, even went to the extent of an extra wrap of insulation tape on my existing 58mm Heft. My mum gave me some money in my birthday card, so 'Thanks, Mum'!
> 
> Edit: Since my original Heft is Beech on stainless, I thought the Walnut on ceramic would also provide some colour coding for easy identification. Honest.


Nice tamper! I too have a 58.35 on order from Knock but they're taking ages to deliver. How long did yours take from ordering?


----------



## hubrad

I also noticed that the regular one showed as out of stock, whereas the walnut/black showed as available. It took about a week to arrive.

Can I go home now?


----------



## Neill

Got a flow restrictor for my hario kettle and a set of barista towels.


----------



## Charliej

My new scales off fleabay bought primarily for brewed arrived today 500g/0.01g accuracy I wanted something with a bigger platform than my AWS ones but am also going to use these for espresso as they're easier to see due to the display hanging over the edge of the Sage drip tray and their response is fast and smooth: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111172234036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

  

2014-03-12 18.55.38 by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> Got a flow restrictor for my hario kettle


Where from? ???


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> Where from? ???


http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/water-inlet-filter-flow-restrictor

Works a treat. Nice vertical pour rather than projecting out the way.


----------



## tribs

Neill said:


> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/water-inlet-filter-flow-restrictor
> 
> Works a treat. Nice vertical pour rather than projecting out the way.


I achieve the same thing with an aeropress filter folded into a cone


----------



## garydyke1

I use aquarium hosing (rated to 100c) wedged inside the spout . I get crazy control with the home loo kettle now


----------



## Daren

garydyke1 said:


> I use aquarium hosing (rated to 100c) wedged inside the spout . I get crazy control with the home loo kettle now


You've got a kettle in the loo? Blimey.


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> I use aquarium hosing (rated to 100c) wedged inside the spout . I get crazy control with the home loo kettle now


Gary can you take some photos of this and post them please.

My Homeloo kettle arrived this morning having been posted from Hong Kong on Monday afternoon which is less time than some letters and packages take via Royal Mail to go 50-60 miles.


----------



## Drc

5 bags of smokey barn beans, 500 of the Tanzanian pea berry and Ethiopian yirga plus 1 bag of Sumatran.

And....... A fabulous Torr XS convex in Palisander courtesy of CC.

Very exciting!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice tamp DRC!!!!! Very fetching !


----------



## Daren

garydyke1 said:


> I use aquarium hosing (rated to 100c) wedged inside the spout . I get crazy control with the home loo kettle now





Daren said:


> You've got a kettle in the loo? Blimey.


Now I feel like a complete dick.... I thought you must have made some sort of typo. Having googled homeloo kettle I can see its a pour over kettle. I've learnt something new tonight - now I'll fetch my coat


----------



## Mrboots2u

It would be worse if you used the Kettle as a loo....


----------



## Charliej

You sure as hell wouldn't want to sit on the spout of one these kettles, they are quite pointy.


----------



## Soll

Well look what arrived this morning 58.35 Tamper Made by Knock


----------



## Charliej

At last !!!!! It's a nice looking piece of walnut for the handle as well Soll, but won't you need another one as well for the home and work set ups? lol


----------



## Soll

Charliej said:


> At last !!!!! It's a nice looking piece of walnut for the handle as well Soll, but won't you need another one as well for the home and work set ups? lol


It arrived at home so I may try it out here first, it's for the VST basket which I've assigned to the Cherub/shop set up but am I right in thinking the ISM basket is the same size as the VST ? I really like the quality of the Tamper and would like another for the Strega but I can't bring myself to ordering from Knock again, poor service.


----------



## glevum

Soll said:


> Well look what arrived this morning 58.35 Tamper Made by Knock


Nice one soll, any one know why he does not make convex?


----------



## glevum

500g Monsoon malabar

500g java from Brian Wogan......ordered 4pm yesterday, delivered 11am today


----------



## Charliej

glevum said:


> Nice one soll, any one know why he does not make convex?


I asked Peter this a while ago and he said he has never had any demand for convex bases from the majority of his tamper customers in coffee shops and cafes, he has something that will satisfy users of both straight and convex bases in the pipeline but I would imagine that is on the back burner currently. I would imagine that if enough people asked for them he could make them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

First package of the day ....


----------



## Mike mc

Flat white and latte cups by inker

Non coffee related a couple of the north face jackets


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice cups Mike

I love classic white!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Second package for me

get your sunglasses out ...

View attachment 5843


----------



## Soll

Nice bit of bling there Boots, try wearing that around your neck


----------



## coffeechap

all that glitters is gold!!!!


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Southpaw

15 packets?!? Are you running a cafe?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Southpaw said:


> 15 packets?!? Are you running a cafe?


Nope I'm a dealer....







and my mules are waiting


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope I'm a dealer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my mules are waiting


Pink fluffy mules to keep your toes nice and warm Bootsy?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Eeeeek hooooor!......or is that a donkey.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope I'm a dealer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my mules are waiting


They better not be transported civit style


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> They better not be transported civit style












.........


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> They better not be transported civit style










LOL is this why it's taking a till next Friday to be delivered?


----------



## michaelg

Are the blue coffee crystals, Boots? ?


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> .........


Buzzing for a week if the package bursts!


----------



## innatelogic

Not really the postie, but Glenn delivered the super lusso I bought from him today. Thanks Glenn, it's lovely!


----------



## Glenn

An absolute pleasure meeting you. Glad it fits!

We had brunch at Ozone after we left your place. Nice coffee there too.


----------



## Heligan

View attachment 5883


I'm slightly in awe of it at the moment.

Jane


----------



## Mrboots2u

Best postie delivery ever .


----------



## hubrad

That looks proper exciting. . Also, I wouldn't want to fall out with your postie! ;-)


----------



## Heligan

hubrad said:


> That looks proper exciting. . Also, I wouldn't want to fall out with your postie! ;-)


Well OK, DHL. Wouldn't quite go through the letterbox!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Heligan said:


> View attachment 5883
> 
> 
> I'm slightly in awe of it at the moment.
> 
> Jane


Congratulations - have fun!


----------



## oop north

Heligan said:


> View attachment 5883
> 
> 
> I'm slightly in awe of it at the moment.
> 
> Jane


Ooh I might be getting one of these in a couple of weeks! Would love to know how you are getting on with it


----------



## Soll

Beautiful lovely lever! Enjoy


----------



## Heligan

oop north said:


> Ooh I might be getting one of these in a couple of weeks! Would love to know how you are getting on with it


I'll try and post in a few days when I've got a bit more to report - it only arrived this afternoon. Early signs are very encouraging!


----------



## Heligan

Soll said:


> Beautiful lovely lever! Enjoy


Thank you, I'm sure I shall.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

oop north said:


> Ooh I might be getting one of these in a couple of weeks! Would love to know how you are getting on with it


Ah, the lure of the lever siren, Tim. Her call is irresistible


----------



## Soll

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ah, the lure of the lever siren, Tim. Her call is irresistible


I have a lever, it's a Strega and we're very happy together....! But, the Londinium 1 is oh so very tempting, but not yet!


----------



## oop north

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ah, the lure of the lever siren, Tim. Her call is irresistible


Hmm, my wife had been expecting a cost below £300! For my 50th? Is that all I am worth? Worried it might cost me an eternity ring now


----------



## m4lcs67

Took delivery of a Rancillio steam wand to replace the paranello frother that was fitted to my Gaggia Classic. After searching all over the place, everybody said that I needed to get the Rancillio, so I ordered it yesterday and the postie delivered it this lunchtime. All morning I have been taking the old wand off the machine and did try to remove the threaded locknut without damaging anything. Unfortunately the nut wouldn't come off the last bit (which I find strange as the first bend in the steam wand is a 90 degree angle whereas the second one is slightly shalower angle and by rights it should have come off, but it didn't). Well I waited until the new wand had arrived before taking drastic measures which ended with me hacksawing the old wand in half in order for me to get the nut off. Installing the Rancillio was an absolute breeze. Old nut straight onto the new wand and fitted without the need for sandpaper, metal washers or anything. Luckily I have a good set of spanners and locked it in really tightly. It still rotates fine, but without any leaks.

So the moment of truth was when I made a couple of Cappuccinos for my wife and I. I have watched dozens of milk texturising videos on Youtube, so I felt pretty confident. Well for a first attempt it went remarkably well. I assume Gaggia fir the Paranello as it has the air hole at the top so you can aierate the milk, but all I ever got was a shed load of dishwasher type foam. Well with the Rancillio it appears to be more controllable and by following the tutorials things are only going to get better. For £15, the Rancillio Steam Wand is a great piece of kit and not expensive.


----------



## iroko

Heligan said:


> View attachment 5883
> 
> 
> I'm slightly in awe of it at the moment.
> 
> Jane


Very nice, enjoy.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5897


Carbon fork my bike which is currently getting pimped


----------



## Xpenno

Heligan said:


> View attachment 5883
> 
> 
> I'm slightly in awe of it at the moment.
> 
> Jane


Looks like a super upgrade, congratulations!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well not strictly for me..but a new chest for my little boy.

View attachment 5908


----------



## markf1988

My Aeropress kit, cant wait to get started!


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Well not strictly for me..but a new chest for my little boy.
> 
> View attachment 5908


Does he get a lot of coffee delivered too??


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Well not strictly for me..but a new chest for my little boy.
> 
> View attachment 5908


You keep your boy in a chest? Should I be speaking to social services?


----------



## Mrboots2u

He has a few toys tho

unsurprisingly it didn't fit in the bench ....


----------



## Mrboots2u

He actually wouldn't fit in it

not so little for 10 ...



Neill said:


> You keep your boy in a chest? Should I be speaking to social services?


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> He has a few toys tho
> 
> unsurprisingly it didn't fit in the bench ....


Tell a me about it. Never enough space.


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> He actually wouldn't fit in it
> 
> not so little for 10 ...


Your not trying hard enough...


----------



## c_squared

At the risk of posting this photo across a number of the threads...actually what the heck, I think it's he nicest bit of kit I own. Here's the tamper sent via CC that I received today...


----------



## Soll

Acme Tulip cups from Caravan kindly picked up by Milanski, a true gent thank you! Motto knock box purchased from Callum, thanks. Shop set up with the Cherub going well !!


----------



## Soll




----------



## Yes Row

For FP in my Impress. Will be placing it on BST when I win the raffle!
View attachment 5923


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Londinium Rwanda Kinunu Red Bourbon co MrBoots!!!


----------



## glevum

couple of 12oz NotNeutral's, try and get some pour's in these later.


----------



## DavidBondy

He delivered my beautiful, new BLACK acaia scales. Expertly packaged and they work brilliantly! Linked with the iPhone app with no problems.

Glad to have been able to fund through kickstarted!

David


----------



## kikapu

ok so this arrived yesterday but its my first order from Londinium got some Rwandan and Bolivian cant wait!


----------



## Mrboots2u

18 days rest recommended on the Rwanda , so youll need to wait a bit....


----------



## GS11

Hario drip kettle... was considering 1.2litre but went for the 1.0 litre in the end.

Nice piece of kit and size is spot on for my requirements for v60


----------



## Daren

glevum said:


> couple of 12oz NotNeutral's, try and get some pour's in these later.


Have you got milk enough jugs?

Edit - I just realised they are reflected in your machine... Even so - 5!!!


----------



## glevum

Daren said:


> Have you got milk enough jugs?
> 
> Edit - I just realised they are reflected in your machine... Even so - 5!!!


Lol, also have another large motta, 2 rattleware and a no handle rattleware and a nice little starbucks jug. must have a jug fetish as waiting for the black teflons to come back in stock at cream supplies


----------



## Daren

glevum said:


> Lol, also have another large motta, 2 rattleware and a no handle rattleware and a nice little starbucks jug. must have a jug fetish as waiting for the black teflons to come back in stock at cream supplies


Your just perverted!


----------



## oop north

Got this pressie sent by a friend - opened it early (not my birthday until next week) - rather touched to receive it

should say it's a wall plaque thing - will go on the wall above the LI when I get it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

GS11 said:


> Hario drip kettle... was considering 1.2litre but went for the 1.0 litre in the end.
> 
> Nice piece of kit and size is spot on for my requirements for v60


Nice one Graham. I'm lusting after the Hario beehive kettle. Found myself staring at one in Atkinson's this afternoon - looks lovely.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

oop north said:


> View attachment 5980
> 
> 
> Got this pressie sent by a friend - opened it early (not my birthday until next week) - rather touched to receive it
> 
> should say it's a wall plaque thing - will go on the wall above the LI when I get it!


Now that's a really nice 50th birthday present.


----------



## coffeechops

Today, courtesy of you all, Postie brought me this:

























It's a lovely piece of engineering, it really is. Obviously hand made, but in a good way - everything fits because you can see someone took care to make sure it did. Much heavier than I expected.

Once again, many, many thanks to all who took part in the raffle, and to Dave and Glenn for organising.

I'm off to grind some Rave El Bosque!

Colin


----------



## DavidBondy

A 27" iMac! Just migrating from my old 24" one!

DB


----------



## Soll

Congrats again coffeechops ! It certainly does look very well crafted and I'm sure you'll enjoy using it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice one Colin. But spare a thought for those of us chewing our nails wondering when we're going to get the magic email from Peter


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ah congrats , it's a lesser spotted hausgrind I believe !


----------



## ajh101

1kg Rave Signature, and a 100g sample of No. 17 from Hype. Still looking for my 'go to' bean!


----------



## coffeechops

Yes, thought I'd better post here rather than the Hausgrind thread so I didn't stir up too much jealousy... Can't not mention it though, can I 

(I need a slightly smug, slightly guilty smiley to insert...)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavidBondy said:


> A 27" iMac! Just migrating from my old 24" one! DB


Love iMacs - the bigger the screen the better. First Mac I had was an LC in '91 - had a 12inch screen and I thought it was the dog's doodars. Had a massive 20mg hard drive too


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechops said:


> Yes, thought I'd better post here rather than the Hausgrind thread so I didn't stir up too much jealousy... Can't not mention it though, can I
> 
> (I need a slightly smug, slightly guilty smiley to insert...)


No you don't


----------



## oop north

The Systemic Kid said:


> Now that's a really nice 50th birthday present.


Yes - am feeling guilty that I didn't get him anything so nice for his 50th three months ago!


----------



## Neill

Got annoyed with my standard kitchen scales last week and the amount they drift so I ordered these (before noticing the potential for an acacia group buy!)










Just given them a go. Quick to react, timer that counts up and have the advantage of the drip tray on top if your messy like me. Thought they maybe came With the drip stand but they don't. No bother, I wouldn't have used it much anyway. You can plug them in but I'd need to get the adaptor socket as it's a two pin plug.


----------



## ajh101

These look good. What are they?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bean order and Chemex papers arrived in a rather large box.

View attachment 6036


HasBean had included a hessian sack - really timely as Mrs Systemic has been eyeing up a rug for the hall which has fallen on my deaf ears - now she doesn't need to bother!


----------



## kikapu

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bean order and Chemex papers arrived in a rather large box.
> 
> View attachment 6036
> 
> 
> HasBean had included a hessian sack - really timely as Mrs Systemic has been eyeing up a rug for the hall which has fallen on my deaf ears - now she doesn't need to bother!


I remember when I ordered something from hasbean (more than just coffee) and it came in a similar box and with a coffee sack as packaging I was more chuffed about the sack than my order


----------



## Jason1wood

Mazzer Mini courtesy of Callum


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very nice, Jason.


----------



## Lewis

It's here! And damn it makes good aeropress


----------



## Neill

K029 arrived safe and sound this morning. Can't wait to set it up.


----------



## rmcgandara

I received the tracking but no grinder so far... should have arrived before 1pm, and it is not tracking on the website


----------



## kikapu

rmcgandara said:


> I received the tracking but no grinder so far... should have arrived before 1pm, and it is not tracking on the website


remove the spaces from the tracking reference you got sent this worked for me!


----------



## Drc

Exciting day today, finally I can consign the Krups blade grinder to the bin and use something a bit more suited! Plus my "I've bought all my own birthday presents for the kids to give me" parcel arrived too


----------



## Charliej

Ooh that Kalita looks interesting kind of like my Hario Drip Decanter, where did that come from, I'me just wondering of the cone/filter itself would fit into my hario decanter.


----------



## Drc

It's from has bean, 38 quid for the holder, glass dropper and carafe. Ideally I wanted the stainless separate dropper and individual server but the server was oos. Just waiting on a home loo now


----------



## Neill

Drc said:


> Exciting day today, finally I can consign the Krups blade grinder to the bin and use something a bit more suited! Plus my "I've bought all my own birthday presents for the kids to give me" parcel arrived too


Just enjoying a brew through my Kalita wave. It's a great brewer. Flat bottom seems to make it more consistent that the hario. Ground on my hausgrind too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

ichaanisaar said:


>


Hi and welcome

Please try and build your post count up with something about yourself and coffee related

numerous posts with smiley faces will simply be moderated

start an a thread in the new members but and say hi to people ...

tell us what you drink and brew etc


----------



## Charliej

Drc said:


> It's from has bean, 38 quid for the holder, glass dropper and carafe. Ideally I wanted the stainless separate dropper and individual server but the server was oos. Just waiting on a home loo now


Once Homeloo actually post it, it arrives pretty fast mine was despatched on a Monday and arrived on the Wednesday, which when you consider that I've posted stuff 1st class and it's taken longer to get 50 miles than the Homeloo did to arrive from Hong Kong, they had put Kettle value $12 US on the customs form so no nasty surprise from Royal Fail when it arrived.

Neill how big is a Wave in terms of the dimensions under the lip I'm just wondering if one would fit on or in my Hario decanter as something extra to play with.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Charliej said:


> Ooh that Kalita looks interesting kind of like my Hario Drip Decanter, where did that come from, I'me just wondering of the cone/filter itself would fit into my hario decanter.


It won't think it'll work. The flat bottom of the cone needs to be supported (in addition the support has 3 holes to restrict liquid flow)


----------



## Neill

Charliej said:


> Once Homeloo actually post it, it arrives pretty fast mine was despatched on a Monday and arrived on the Wednesday, which when you consider that I've posted stuff 1st class and it's taken longer to get 50 miles than the Homeloo did to arrive from Hong Kong, they had put Kettle value $12 US on the customs form so no nasty surprise from Royal Fail when it arrived.
> 
> Neill how big is a Wave in terms of the dimensions under the lip I'm just wondering if one would fit on or in my Hario decanter as something extra to play with.


I think Geordie is right, hey have a flat bottom and the 3 holes restrict flow rather than purely the coffee. Mines the metal 155. The diameter of the disc part is 10 cm and the height from top to bottom is 6cm.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Neill said:


> Just enjoying a brew through my Kalita wave. It's a great brewer. Flat bottom seems to make it more consistent that the hario. Ground on my hausgrind too.


I try all my IMM subscription beans on a Chemex, V60-01 and Kalita Wave 155, and so far I've preferred the Kaliita Wave brews the most (not always though). I think the thing that helps it is that it has the coarsest grind of the 3 which also helps it to be more forgiving IMO


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> I try all my IMM subscription beans on a Chemex, V60-01 and Kalita Wave 155, and so far I've preferred the Kaliita Wave brews the most (not always though). I think the thing that helps it is that it has the coarsest grind of the 3 which also helps it to be more forgiving IMO


Yeah, I think that's it, coarse grind, flow restricted by the holes and more forgiving of technique. How long do you tend to run it through in?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Neill said:


> Yeah, I think that's it, coarse grind, flow restricted by the holes and more forgiving of technique. How long do you tend to run it through in?


Generally 18g coffee. Bloom for 40s, then keep the cone topped up (~300ml water total) aiming for 2.5min extraction (excluding the bloom). What do you do?


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> Generally 18g coffee. Bloom for 40s, then keep the cone topped up (~300ml water total) aiming for 2.5min extraction (excluding the bloom). What do you do?


I haven't had it that long, been going with 15g of coffee to 250mls of water added. Keep topping up during the brew. I've been getting 3min extraction excluding the bloom. Thick I need to go coarser.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Neill said:


> I haven't had it that long, been going with 15g of coffee to 250mls of water added. Keep topping up during the brew. I've been getting 3min extraction excluding the bloom. Thick I need to go coarser.


If you have a V60 I'd be interested in how you think they compare? I find the Kalita Wave produces a more rounded cup in that it lessens the body and adds a little brightness compared to a V60


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> If you have a V60 I'd be interested in how you think they compare? I find the Kalita Wave produces a more rounded cup in that it lessens the body and adds a little brightness compared to a V60


Yeah, definitely. I first tried one a few weeks ago at a new coffee shop that's opened in our town. The barista won the Irish brewers cup last year using them. He has an uber. The big thing I noticed was clarity and brightness. Loads of fruit and brightness. Having got one I still think it brings out the brighter notes compared to the v60. I think the wave will get most of the action for a while.


----------



## andyt23

A Kaffeologie S Filter for the Aeropress, I'll be trying it out with my morning cuppa tomorrow.

Time will tell whether I can be bothered having something else to wash - it's so easy dumping the paper ones in the bin with the old coffee...

It's a very tight fit though, hope it doesn't wear things out too quickly - although I suppose it doesn't cost the earth to get a new Aeropress (i.e. less than a new S filter...!)


----------



## garydyke1

Many many thanks to Ronsil and CoffeeJohnny for today deliveries


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Many many thanks to Ronsil and CoffeeJohnny for today deliveries


Hands off ****! Half of that's mine


----------



## Xpenno

Xpenno said:


> Hands off ****! Half of that's mine


Not this dial though, that wouldn't work......


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ooh, wonder what the dial's for??


----------



## jeebsy

Sundial? Would cut the days a bit short though


----------



## marcuswar

After getting my new IMS shower screen (thanks Charliej) I found my pours were donutting. So I ordered a cheap convexed tamper from Cream Supplies. Just tried it this morning and its definitely improved the pour. Not as aesthetically nice as Torr tamper but much cheaper at only £17 delivered

Also got a couple of sheets of high temperature silicon sponge to insulate the boiler on my Isomac Tea.


----------



## Daren

marcuswar said:


> After getting my new IMS shower screen (thanks Charliej) I found my pours were donutting. So I ordered a cheap convexed tamper from Cream Supplies. Just tried it this morning and its definitely improved the pour. Not as aesthetically nice as Torr tamper but much cheaper at only £17 delivered
> 
> Also got a couple of sheets of high temperature silicon sponge to insulate the boiler on my Isomac Tea.


Marcus - where did you get the silicon sponge from?


----------



## marcuswar

Daren said:


> Marcus - where did you get the silicon sponge from?


It was off eBay ; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230688253972?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I bought the 10mm thickness but having now seen it in real life I'm a little concerned about being able to fit it in the machine! Maybe I should have gone for the 8mm or possible even 5 mm thick sheets (would have been cheaper a well).

I may well order some thinner sheets anyway and make a "tea cosy" style hood for the e61 head


----------



## aodstratford

marcuswar said:


> After getting my new IMS shower screen (thanks Charliej) I found my pours were donutting. So I ordered a cheap convexed tamper from Cream Supplies. Just tried it this morning and its definitely improved the pour. Not as aesthetically nice as Torr tamper but much cheaper at only £17 delivered
> 
> Also got a couple of sheets of high temperature silicon sponge to insulate the boiler on my Isomac Tea.


I am having a similar problem with the IMS basket - finding holes around the perimeter of the puck. I was wondering whether a convex tamper would fix the problem. Please let me know how it changes fixes things. Thanks Adam


----------



## marcuswar

aodstratford said:


> I am having a similar problem with the IMS basket - finding holes around the perimeter of the puck. I was wondering whether a convex tamper would fix the problem. Please let me know how it changes fixes things. Thanks Adam


I've not really noticed any holes in the puck but I was definitely getting 2 or 3 streams rather than one central pour so I guess there was channelling somewhere. When pulling a cooling shot with no portafilter installed I can see the screen tends to produces two streams of water whereas my "normal" shower screen just produces lots of drops (i.e. a shower). I'm unsure of the IMS at the moment, I may swap back to the standard screen...

I made two coffees this morning with the convexed tamper and both had a nice single central stream, so I'd say it definitely helps with the IMS screen. AT £17 delivered I'd recommend giving it a try

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-curved-base-58mm-wooden-handle-black-/prod_5371.html?category=3295


----------



## aodstratford

marcuswar said:


> I've not really noticed any holes in the puck but I was definitely getting 2 or 3 streams rather than one central pour so I guess there was channelling somewhere. When pulling a cooling shot with no portafilter installed I can see the screen tends to produces two streams of water whereas my "normal" shower screen just produces lots of drops (i.e. a shower). I'm unsure of the IMS at the moment, I may swap back to the standard screen...
> 
> I made two coffees this morning with the convexed tamper and both had a nice single central stream, so I'd say it definitely helps with the IMS screen. AT £17 delivered I'd recommend giving it a try
> 
> http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-curved-base-58mm-wooden-handle-black-/prod_5371.html?category=3295


I had some frustrating times when I started with the IMS (and wasted loads of coffee). Had to reduce the amount of coffee but this led to my tamper not quite reaching the coffee (which I think has led to a weakness around the edge). Would reducing the tightness of there bolt help with the IMS to allow it to produce lots of drops I wonder? Shame - Cream supplies doesn't seem to have a convex for 53mm tampers. Thanks for your comments. Adam.


----------



## marcuswar

aodstratford said:


> I had some frustrating times when I started with the IMS (and wasted loads of coffee). Had to reduce the amount of coffee but this led to my tamper not quite reaching the coffee (which I think has led to a weakness around the edge). Would reducing the tightness of there bolt help with the IMS to allow it to produce lots of drops I wonder? Shame - Cream supplies doesn't seem to have a convex for 53mm tampers. Thanks for your comments. Adam.


Why did you need to reduce the dose, what was happening when you used the normal amount of coffee... channeling ?

There is no screw on mine (its an e61 brew head) but I doubt loosening the screw would improve things (although I would imagine it could easily make things worse!)

Sorry didn't realise you needed a 53mm one... mind you I also didn't realise that they only seemed to do the convexed in the 58mm size.


----------



## Atilla

My fortnightly 500g of The Worlds Strongest came today, lucky really as I was down to the last 50 or so g.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wowsers that's an interesting marketing ploy does it actually taste of anything?

their roasting process looks like it leaves the beans on the darker side









One for Gary perhaps ...


----------



## froggystyle

How is the death wish coffee?

Have been keeping an eye on them via twitter and wondered about ordering a bag!


----------



## Atilla

The beans themselves actually don't smell of a great deal when first opening the bag, but upon grinding there is a nice dark, almost chocolate smell. Must be the robusta though as they generally take a darker roast. I grind it fairly fine and get 33 second pours yielding on average 31g (±1g) at 90°C and at first look it seems as if there is going to be very little or no crema and the product is as black as black can be but after about 10 secs it comes through in a a beautiful bright orangey gold.

Taste wise, I prefer it as a long black (no sugar) as the flavour is deep and intense with very little acidity but very very smooth and not overly bold like a lot of robusta can be. I also get requests for lattes and flat whites using it, where the milk sweetens the flavour the brew takes on more of a mellow intensity and has an incredibly smooth depth with a long lasting silky finish.

Then the caffeine hits you like a juggernaut to the face.


----------



## froggystyle

Then the caffeine hits you like a juggernaut to the face.

My kind of bean!

May order a bag and try it americano style!


----------



## Atilla

It is a severely powerful bean, it can keep people awake for days!


----------



## froggystyle

What was the postage?


----------



## Atilla

I get 1lb from Amazon that I usually order every other Saturday or Monday (depending on how much I have left over the weekend) for £19 including free postage.

Been looking into finding a UK distributor or working out a wholesale arrangement with them as I could easily shift kilos and kilos of it from my shop.


----------



## froggystyle

Wow, expensive stuff then.


----------



## Atilla

Yeah, but I don't begrudge paying over the odds for a kilo a month, especially as I don't make a loss on it and it is growing increasingly more popular with my customers who need that extra help waking up!


----------



## Neill

Latest 3fe subscription coffee. This ones an interesting one. Two bags









Same coffee










Different processes. One natural and one pulped natural. I think it's time to try cupping again.


----------



## 4515

Today I had a delivery from ........

No - not the grinder people


----------



## Mrboots2u

New steam arm ?


----------



## 4515

yep - I'm building an L1 bit by bit

Just fitted it to the Cherub - what a difference ! far more controllable, better microfoam and the jug isnt being blasted out of my hand to the roar of a fighter plane taking off. Latte art is still pitiful though


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> yep - I'm building an L1 bit by bit
> 
> Just fitted it to the Cherub - what a difference ! far more controllable, better microfoam and the jug isnt being blasted out of my hand to the roar of a fighter plane taking off. Latte art is still pitiful though


Its made a difference form the old l1 one too.

whats next , a tamper lol ...

enjoy the coffee too


----------



## 4515

coffee is now in a quiet corner for a couple of weeks


----------



## glevum

6x Nuova Point cups/ saucers from the bay, could not ignore these anymore! Damn they are very heavy- but really like


----------



## 4515

Today I received :

4 x colour changing outdoor lights to use as mood lighting in the dog free part of the garden

12v transformer for above and cable

a jute ragger for the dog

and K045 - a walnut knock grinder

still awaiting the beech grinder that I ordered at the same time


----------



## mym

One of those little battery operated milk frothers (for doing cold milk etc, a steam arm is no good for those). I was surprised at how effective it is.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tins from Callum . Cheers !

You could have written " not hausgrind " on the box though I got excited when I opened the bench .

Still excited at tins , just not as excited


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Tins from Callum . Cheers !
> 
> You could have written " not hausgrind " on the box though I got excited when I opened the bench .
> 
> Still excited at tins , just not as excited


Now that was just mean!


----------



## Mrboots2u

There was something very satisfying about filling the tins with beans .....


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Tins from Callum . Cheers !
> 
> You could have written " not hausgrind " on the box though I got excited when I opened the bench .
> 
> Still excited at tins , just not as excited


Would have been even more cruel if he'd included the wooden box and packed the tins inside


----------



## CallumT

Doing my bit for the environment recycling and all that ? haha; the tins are worth it wouldn't surprise me if there was enough interest to do another 200 when people have seen them.

All I received today was a load of d'Ancap competition 5oz cups


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice.............cups pretty cups.....why so many ?


----------



## Neill

Those cups are great. Perfect size.


----------



## IanP

These are my faves too, solid and chunky. 5oz is perfect flat white size and doesn't dilute a long black double shot unnecessarily. Mine are fab dark greens.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Another V60-01 and Kalita Wave 155 to compliment my set at work. More 155 filters and a new addition to my brew collection, a Clever Coffee Dripper


----------



## froggystyle

Ahhh good idea those clever drippers, i leave a trail over the canteen floor of coffee drips!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Actually the Clever Coffee Dripper is bigger than I was expecting! Luckily I've a good selection of foreign mugs that fit perfectly


----------



## adam0bmx0

The postie brought me,

Beans;

  

Bike bottle cages and bottles;

  

And car service parts;


----------



## frasermade

Got my Mazzer Mini!

Going to get in there with a brush tomorrow and clean the old stuff away, ready for my own coffee nirvana.


----------



## Jason1wood

Looks great with the tray Gordon.


----------



## Mrboots2u

frasermade said:


> Got my Mazzer Mini!
> 
> Going to get in there with a brush tomorrow and clean the old stuff away, ready for my own coffee nirvana.
> 
> View attachment 6140


looks like beaut !


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 6160


Not delivered today but waiting for me back home:

a gicleur

a beech hausgrind

a sowden softbrew

and an HTC One M8


----------



## Geordie Boy

jeebsy said:


> a sowden softbrew


Love the colour of the Sowden, I'd be interested how you find it?


----------



## jeebsy

Made a quick brew with that and the Hausgrind this morning using three months old Brazilian beans that I left at my mum's at Christmas. Kettle cooled for ages before pouring and no idea how long I left it for but it was well tasty, none of the rank taste my Hario seemed to produce. Now i'm unpacked and have all my coffee kit/fresh beans here need to have more of a play about but looks promising.


----------



## funinacup

After using the Hausgrind all day today I am absolutely besotted with it. Cannot wait to get one!


----------



## lookseehear

funinacup said:


> After using the Hausgrind all day today I am absolutely besotted with it. Cannot wait to get one!


They really are the mutts. I'm glad that word is getting out about them.

I spoke to Peter from Knock today at the coffee festival and he's clearly a guy very passionate about making something that both looks great and works fantastically.


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Made a quick brew with that and the Hausgrind this morning using three months old Brazilian beans that I left at my mum's at Christmas. Kettle cooled for ages before pouring and no idea how long I left it for but it was well tasty, none of the rank taste my Hario seemed to produce. Now i'm unpacked and have all my coffee kit/fresh beans here need to have more of a play about but looks promising.


Do you reckon any of that is down to the nice soft Scottish water?


----------



## jeebsy

Was thinking if might be down to fewer fines from the hausgrind but the water could be a factor. And the Irn Bru I put in it.


----------



## p6r

My goodies from Friday, Sat and today...


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Was thinking if might be down to fewer fines from the hausgrind but the water could be a factor. And the Irn Bru I put in it.


Did you deep fry it too......


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you deep fry it too......


Ha, I remember seeing deep fried pizza slices in Stranraer!


----------



## Mrboots2u

p6r said:


> My goodies from Friday, Sat and today...


Nice photo

Next suggested step , ditch the steam wand for a silvia one


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> Ha, I remember seeing deep fried pizza slices in Stranraer!


They're a proper delicacy, much more traditional than all this mars bar shite



Mrboots2u said:


> Did you deep fry it too......


Pretty hard to deep fry coffee but did the beans beforehand



p6r said:


> My goodies from Friday, Sat and today...


Mignon looks great in white! Love the Classic/Mignon combo


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> They're a proper delicacy, much more traditional than all this mars bar shite


Why not wrap a mars bar in a slice of pizza, batter and deep fry it. I think I'm on to something here.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Why not wrap a mars bar in a slice of pizza, batter and deep fry it. I think I'm on go something here.


Sod the baking thread . We need a what I deep fried today thread


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Sod the baking thread . We need a what I deep fried today thread


Now there's a good idea - go on Boots.


----------



## Mrboots2u

With my cholestrol


----------



## Charliej

Use canola/rapeseed oil no cholesterol in that


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm not filing a deep fat fryer with rapeseed oil ......I'd go bankrupt


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You admit to owning a deep fat fryer....wow - health police will be on their way to confiscate it and give you a lecture!


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> You admit to owning a deep fat fryer....wow


I thought all Northerners owned one?


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm not filing a deep fat fryer with rapeseed oil ......I'd go bankrupt


Not the fancy cold pressed variety thats pricier than olive oil lol you can buy it especially for deep frying I think the brand is golden fields or something like that, but check out the ones that don't just say pure vegetable oil Spry Crisp and Dry is rapeseed oil for example.


----------



## Charliej

The Systemic Kid said:


> You admit to owning a deep fat fryer....wow - health police will be on their way to confiscate it and give you a lecture!


Maybe he needs one to make his tempura stuffed courgette flowers


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> I thought all Northerners owned one?


Northern birth right, Daren, you southerners wouldn't understand.


----------



## jeebsy

He does have a Scottish wife! There must be one in the house somewhere


----------



## DavecUK

The postman bought me a rubber silicon hose 51mm ID x 500mm long in red.....sad I know. 2 ply and smooth inside. It's for the CBR-1200 roaster...do I like it, not sure yet. I also have a metal one I bought.


----------



## Mike mc

Couple of bags from rave today


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> He does have a Scottish wife! There must be one in the house somewhere


It's deep fried Haggis for me every weekend followed by deep fried Mars bar and Turnocks Tea cakes - all washed down with Irn Bru, Buckfast and Tennant's. She knows how to look after me


----------



## FranEW

A small fork to replace the long one on my Mazzer Royal. Looks so much better! Before and after photos


----------



## jeebsy

Apart from the deep fried mars bar that sounds amazing


----------



## froggystyle

DavecUK said:


> The postman bought me a rubber silicon hose 51mm ID x 500mm long in red.....sad I know. 2 ply and smooth inside. It's for the CBR-1200 roaster...do I like it, not sure yet. I also have a metal one I bought.
> 
> View attachment 6200


What temp is that rated to Dave?

I did look at Silicon for the Gene but couldnt find one that was rated high enough to feel safe!


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> What temp is that rated to Dave?
> 
> I did look at Silicon for the Gene but couldnt find one that was rated high enough to feel safe!


352C, it's a 2 inch tube, you would need a slightly larger one I think....I got it particularly because it was smooth bore


----------



## frasermade

Got me some M5 bolts n some tube. Have 4 spares... Not as swish as CC's but does the job. Bit long too. I'll just unscrew it when I've arrived at the grind setting.


----------



## marcuswar

A bag of coffee compass' mahogany roast jampit hit beans. I really enjoyed the last bag of monsoon malabar hit so hoping that these are just as tasty









View attachment 6209


----------



## urbanbumpkin

frasermade said:


> Got me some M5 bolts n some tube. Have 4 spares... Not as swish as CC's but does the job. Bit long too. I'll just unscrew it when I've arrived at the grind setting.
> 
> View attachment 6205
> 
> 
> View attachment 6207


Looks good with tubes, I'd have just wrapped them in duct tape. Look great...very Darlek like


----------



## Mike mc

frasermade said:


> Got me some M5 bolts n some tube. Have 4 spares... Not as swish as CC's but does the job. Bit long too. I'll just unscrew it when I've arrived at the grind setting.
> 
> View attachment 6205
> 
> 
> View attachment 6207


Looks good.If I don't recieve coffee chaps one ive purchased then I would like to make one of these myself.where did you buy the tubing?


----------



## frasermade

EBay. M5 bolt and some 5mm clear tubing to make it back up to the 8mm head diameter. I can pm you the very stuff.


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/5mm-black-plastic-inlet-tubing---1m-1805-p.asp ?


----------



## Mike mc

Cheers guys will get some if required.think I will go for the black and see if theres a stainless end cap available for the bolt head


----------



## frasermade

I'd go for an 80mm length of bolt. The 100 is a bit too long. But then, some men are longer than others...ITS MY ISLAND!


----------



## omegabri

1 kg of Rave Signature Blend whole beans !! - nice post !!!!!!!


----------



## 4515

a box of origin DSOL which will be sampled this week


----------



## froggystyle

A digital timer from the place we are not allowed to mention....

Says magnetic on the description, but in reality as magnetic as a piece of coal!


----------



## davetucker

A Hario Slim

Old DeLonghi KG39 now retired to the cupboard, destined never to see the light of day again...

Unless my arm drops off


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> A digital timer from the place we are not allowed to mention....
> 
> Says magnetic on the description, but in reality as magnetic as a piece of coal!


It's a bit like the auction version of Macbeth


----------



## Big O

froggystyle said:


> A digital timer from the place we are not allowed to mention....
> 
> Says magnetic on the description, but in reality as magnetic as a piece of coal!


I guess some magnets work better on horizontal surfaces than vertical!


----------



## coffeechap

dont let it permeate onto here, doh too late


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> dont let it permeate onto here, doh too late


ahh but its ok, i didn't state it was a deal.


----------



## jeebsy

Did you buy it now, that's the important question!


----------



## froggystyle

No, i bought it a few days ago....


----------



## Heligan

First order from Coffee Hit and I'm very pleased with their service. Ordered yesterday at 10, dispatched a couple of hours later, arrived here just before midday. All carefully wrapped and boxed. Cups are a variety so I can see what I like before I commit to more, the huge Tubbi box is because we're now drinking a lot more coffee with the L1!

Jane

View attachment 6225


----------



## glevum

Heligan said:


> First order from Coffee Hit and I'm very pleased with their service. Ordered yesterday at 10, dispatched a couple of hours later, arrived here just before midday. All carefully wrapped and boxed. Cups are a variety so I can see what I like before I commit to more, the huge Tubbi box is because we're now drinking a lot more coffee with the L1!
> 
> Jane
> 
> View attachment 6225


Fantastic package there, been using CH for a few years now. A little expensive but great service


----------



## Heligan

glevum said:


> been using CH for a few years now. A little expensive but great service


I found they were more expensive on some items but cheaper on others. I've had a "wishlist" in Excel for the last couple of months listing all the bits and bobs I fancied getting, what price they were from which supplier, how much postage was or how much I had to order to get free delivery, trying to work out what to order from where. I think I have too much spare time...


----------



## m4lcs67

Nothing more interesting than a backflushing kit. Caviza cleaner, Grouphead brush and a blank basket. I really know how to live;-)


----------



## 4085

Set of matching jugs from the chappie who does the Torr stuff


----------



## Mrboots2u

What size are they mr Kidd ?


----------



## 4085

Small, medium and large

Ooppss, stop being facetious Mr Kidd.....0.91, 0.61, 0.31


----------



## Mrboots2u

The two at the back looked very similar on size on the photo that's why I asked ......


----------



## 4085

Well spotted Boots.......I did check the bottom for size....I think the purpose is to be tall and narrow to allow for swirling etc. Dave had the small one when he came to see me a couple of weeks ago and I liked it. Doubt the big one will get much use but they look nice together! That said, whenever I am making milk for two, the largest Motta gets used. probably find I will have to change the steam wand now for a L2 version!


----------



## davetucker

Chemex CM-6A and Kalita Wave (Glass). Pour over fun


----------



## ahirsty

A nice Motta 350ml Europa in stealth black. Along with some Rave fudge to practice my latte art


----------



## froggystyle

I like that mug, where did you get it from?


----------



## garydyke1

Something for beer making










Something for grinding diamonds


----------



## kikapu

garydyke1 said:


> Something for beer making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something for grinding diamonds


hhhhmmmm whats in the box


----------



## ahirsty

froggystyle said:


> I like that mug, where did you get it from?


Amazon but I paid £17 for it. Looks like CreamSupplies have stopped stocking it.


----------



## froggystyle

Link?

I like that over the standard silver ones.


----------



## garydyke1

Boom !!!


----------



## coffeechap

must be nice, said strumming the counter


----------



## kikapu

garydyke1 said:


> Boom !!!


oh boring









No wonder people take the hopper off!!!


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> must be nice, said strumming the counter


strumming .....??


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Boom !!!


Hell MF yeah!!!!


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> must be nice, said strumming the counter


Says the man with the biggest grinder collection on planet earth! Plus you already had one and gave it away


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Says the man with the biggest grinder collection on planet earth! Plus you already had one and gave it away


School boy error. Back of the queue. lol


----------



## coffeechap

perks of being the facilitator !


----------



## frasermade

I saw a grinder like that the other day. They were using it to break up the boulders in a quarry...


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> perks of being the facilitator !


I wouldnt worry, shouldnt be too long mate. These things are usually like buses


----------



## DavecUK

My Compak K8 fresh arrived today


----------



## Jason1wood

Lovely, would love one myself. Well done that man.


----------



## jeebsy

DavecUK said:


> My Compak K8 fresh arrived today
> 
> View attachment 6234


Do let us know how you get on, in interested to hear your thoughts


----------



## DavidBondy

Having just got back from my trip, I had to go to the post office to collect my Walnut Hausgrind, an S-Filter for my Aeropress and three cans of olive oil from the trees I have adopted in Italy. My package from Callum is with a neighbour who's not home from work yet! Plus a whole load of bills!!!

DB


----------



## glevum

ahirsty said:


> A nice Motta 350ml Europa in stealth black. Along with some Rave fudge to practice my latte art


Also, just ordered one of these from Amazon, gave up waiting on Cream supplies. Now seems CS have removed all teflons from their site insted of their 30 day wait. they could not even be bothered to email me back


----------



## jeebsy

glevum said:


> Also, just ordered one of these from Amazon, gave up waiting on Cream supplies. Now seems CS have removed all teflons from their site insted of their 30 day wait. they could not even be bothered to email me back


Thought you already had every variation of Motta available?


----------



## glevum

jeebsy said:


> Thought you already had every variation of Motta available?


Have not got a 35cl


----------



## Geordie Boy

davetucker said:


> Chemex CM-6A and Kalita Wave (Glass). Pour over fun


Also the fun at trying to keep the wave filter in shape in the carrier


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> must be nice, said strumming the counter


 Get in line.......


----------



## davetucker

Geordie Boy said:


> Also the fun at trying to keep the wave filter in shape in the carrier


No kidding! Tried this evening and struggled to keep the filter in shape when getting it out the box, let alone when pouring!

Putting it down to fat fingers and lack of a pouring kettle... Waiting on my Homeloo now


----------



## Geordie Boy

I find the key is to be super gentle when handling the filter....creases are your enemy!


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> I find the key is to be super gentle when handling the filter....creases are your enemy!


Handy tip someone have me. Push your filters in to a cup. When you pull them out for use their shape is much better.


----------



## Charliej

Neill said:


> Handy tip someone have me. Push your filters in to a cup. When you pull them out for use their shape is much better.


Excellent Idea Neill, I was just wondering how to store my Wave filters as I decided to give the 185 Stainless Steel version that Kyle brought me from Japan for the 1st time and I had exactly those problems mentioned earlier. I managed to get the filter back into the correct shape before pre-wetting it with creative use of a bamboo skewer. I found it much easier to get a tastier brew than my V60-02 Drip Decanter, which I've been struggling with recently.

Does anyone know if the Wave will fit on the range servers that fit the V60? as I've found a Tiamo 650ml one online for £10.94.


----------



## Neill

Charliej said:


> Excellent Idea Neill, I was just wondering how to store my Wave filters as I decided to give the 185 Stainless Steel version that Kyle brought me from Japan for the 1st time and I had exactly those problems mentioned earlier. I managed to get the filter back into the correct shape before pre-wetting it with creative use of a bamboo skewer. I found it much easier to get a tastier brew than my V60-02 Drip Decanter, which I've been struggling with recently.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Wave will fit on the range servers that fit the V60? as I've found a Tiamo 650ml one online for £10.94.


It was the barista in Lost and Found, our local coffee shop that showed me that tip. Mine are the 155s but I presume you'd just need a bigger cup. I've had no need to refold since. The other thing is to pour straight to the centre when pre wetting and don't be tempted to pour round the edges.


----------



## m4lcs67

Received my Motta 58mm tamper from Cream Supplies today. Now I can consign that rubbish plastic one to the bin!!!!


----------



## frasermade

Got my Rave Signature beans, some baggies from BB and a wee surprise. Really really happy with the service from Rave. I added a small comment at checkout asking if they could perhaps add in a wee sample of the grind level for Aeropress. Here's what I got:









Amazing wee baggie stuffed full of, as you can see, "Ground for Aeropress". Thanks Rave, you guys are the Shizz. Another bout of being really impressed with how accurate the Rave 1KG bags are - here's the first 250g:









And here's the 4th 250g:









So I set about putting my Rave Sig in to the baggies for the freezer, expelling all air as advised here. I then got grinding me an Aeropress using them on my new Mazzer Mini!! - absolutely delicious.

What a nice start to the weekend.

G


----------



## frasermade

The baggies by the way were £3.50 and not £5.99 as indicated on the sticker...spaceman


----------



## jeebsy

I'm eagerly awaiting the postie's arrival this morning.


----------



## froggystyle

Gotta love Rave! If ever there was a business model to aim for, its them!

Why freeze though? Do you not drink much?


----------



## jeebsy

What camera/lens do you use?


----------



## frasermade

froggystyle said:


> Gotta love Rave! If ever there was a business model to aim for, its them!
> 
> Why freeze though? Do you not drink much?


I drink loads. Just thought it was the best way to store? If not let me know and I'll take them out again!!

I separated the 1KG in to 4 250g baggies for easy handling/transport, if I decide to take some to work.


----------



## frasermade

jeebsy said:


> What camera/lens do you use?


D7k with Siggie 50 f/1.4 most of the time.


----------



## jeebsy

3x18g shots a day and you'll go through a kilo in three weeks, no need to freeze


----------



## marcuswar

Exactly what I do. The only difference is that I leave the beans to degass for a week to 10 days before freezing.


----------



## jeebsy

frasermade said:


> D7k with Siggie 50 f/1.4 most of the time.


Lovely depth of field. I've got a 4/3s with a 1.4 but it's not as nice as that due to crop factor


----------



## frasermade

jeebsy said:


> Lovely depth of field. I've got a 4/3s with a 1.4 but it's not as nice as that due to crop factor


Those were shot at f/4! The Siggie is a gorgeous lens, wanted one for years and years, so when I went to the dark side I made sure I got one.

Here's f/1.4 for comparison:









best to make them b&w due to some hefty CA's at that aperture.


----------



## m4lcs67

Hey Frasermade. I'd love to be in your kitchen right now. I bet the smell is amazing.


----------



## frasermade

jeebsy said:


> 3x18g shots a day and you'll go through a kilo in three weeks, no need to freeze


Ok, so should I keep them in the fridge or just in a cupboard then?

If I do freeze them, do I leave them overnight or if not, how much longer?

Cheers again

G


----------



## jeebsy

Never the fridge. Just a cool, dark place so cupboard is fine.


----------



## froggystyle

frasermade said:


> I drink loads. Just thought it was the best way to store? If not let me know and I'll take them out again!!
> 
> I separated the 1KG in to 4 250g baggies for easy handling/transport, if I decide to take some to work.


Agree with the splitting down, but 1kg / 17g = 56 shots say 3 or 4 a day gives you three weeks. should be fine to just store in the bags.


----------



## frasermade

m4lcs67 said:


> Hey Frasermade. I'd love to be in your kitchen right now. I bet the smell is amazing.


The wife came in from her run this morning and was like "hells yeah"....which is always nice. Lovely caramel, roasted hazelnut smells wafting round the FM pad at mo.


----------



## frasermade

froggystyle said:


> Agree with the splitting down, but 1kg / 17g = 56 shots say 3 or 4 a day gives you three weeks. should be fine to just store in the bags.


Ok doke, removed from freezer. Thanks y'all.


----------



## jeebsy

jeebsy said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting the postie's arrival this morning.


The second I put my toe in the bath the doorbell went. Typical. Can't be angry though as he brought me some 'vintage' tracksuit bottoms i've been after for ages:

View attachment 6254


----------



## frasermade

I remember we used to wear these at High School, and it always ended up the same way - half naked, trackies flapping around your waist and desperately trying to pop all the poppers back in before "The One" walked past. Good times.


----------



## lookseehear

jeebsy said:


> The second I put my toe in the bath the doorbell went. Typical. Can't be angry though as he brought me some 'vintage' tracksuit bottoms i've been after for ages:
> 
> View attachment 6254


Pretty sure I had the exact pair when I was about 11.


----------



## jeebsy

frasermade said:


> I remember we used to wear these at High School, and it always ended up the same way - half naked, trackies flapping around your waist and desperately trying to pop all the poppers back in before "The One" walked past. Good times.


I had a pair about age 13-14 and used to go rollerblading around this time. People would always sneak up behind you and whip the poppers open - it took ages to get them done up again. Funny doing it to other people though.


----------



## m4lcs67

Have had the opportunity to have a play with my spangly new Motta Tamper. What a brilliant piece of kit. So well made and solid. Looks well classy as I got the one with the red wooden handle. I must be turning into a colossal nerd. Salivating over a tamper?????? Blimey.

My scales arrived this morning, so I have been testing them out as well. My kitchen has been like Dr Frankenstein's laboratory this morning. My Gaggia has seen some hammer.


----------



## Mrboots2u

m4lcs67 said:


> Have had the opportunity to have a play with my spangly new Motta Tamper. What a brilliant piece of kit. So well made and solid. Looks well classy as I got the one with the red wooden handle. I must be turning into a colossal nerd. Salivating over a tamper?????? Blimey.
> 
> My scales arrived this morning, so I have been testing them out as well. My kitchen has been like Dr Frankenstein's laboratory this morning. My Gaggia has seen some hammer.


Ah Malc

you are on the slippery slope of tamper acquisition >tamper envy > tamper acquisitions .

Then repeat

It leads to places like this ...










you are in good company .....


----------



## jeebsy

Sundial edition goldfinger


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Sundial edition goldfinger


Lol Is my patent Flavour Flav tamper .....

What time is it ?

Not Ek time


----------



## froggystyle

Whats the dial thing boots?


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Whats the dial thing boots?


The only piece I currently have of the next grinder (yes I'm part of the emperors new clothes , ek train , sheep movement, must buy same things as everyone else . MUST







...)


----------



## coffeechap

i heard you are now at the bottom of the list!


----------



## coffeechap

bling bling that boots!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> i heard you are now at the bottom of the list!


wouldn't surprise me


----------



## coffeechap

perfect you wont be disspointed then?


----------



## ronsil

Mrboots2u said:


> The only piece I currently have of the next grinder (yes I'm part of the emperors new clothes , ek train , sheep movement, must buy same things as everyone else . MUST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...)


You'll miss all the anticipation when IT does arrive.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> perfect you wont be disspointed then?


Permanently disappointed ...............


----------



## m4lcs67

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m4lcs67

Blimey. Just hit my 100th post as well. Portafilter Pro, eh????? We'll see. A long way to go.


----------



## coffeechap

and all after a month, congratulations dude


----------



## Glenn

Vario Shims - for those who need them. Check out the Vario consistency thread to see if you qualify


----------



## froggystyle

In after boots record, 5000 here we come!


----------



## Daren

Boots - show them what the postie brought you the other day.... l want a "man at C&A" pose, come on, don't be shy


----------



## froggystyle

My new scales arrived today, what a difference. Have noted 17g on my old set was actually 16.5g...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Boots - show them what the postie brought you the other day.... l want a "man at C&A" pose, come on, don't be shy


I'm at work.....


----------



## c_squared

Daren said:


> Boots - show them what the postie brought you the other day.... l want a "man at C&A" pose, come on, don't be shy


This sounds like it should be good!


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm at work.....


No excuses - when you get home then......


----------



## m4lcs67

Gave my new scales a whirl as well. I used a pound coin to check their calibration. A pound coin is supposed to weigh 9.5g. the scales were coming in at about 9.6, 9.7 which i pretty damn good considering they are £5 specials off ebay. If they were calibrated ones they would be a whole heap more money.


----------



## Drc

We'll, this came on Tuesday but today was "the day" so had to wait before posting, esp as I have cfuk installed on tapatalk on her phone!










.....she said yes - hurray


----------



## garydyke1

The start of the end of your life (joking). Thats ace


----------



## Daren

Congrats Drc!


----------



## Flibster

Neill said:


> It was the barista in Lost and Found, our local coffee shop that showed me that tip. Mine are the 155s but I presume you'd just need a bigger cup. I've had no need to refold since. The other thing is to pour straight to the centre when pre wetting and don't be tempted to pour round the edges.


I use a 8oz keepcup for this exact thing.


----------



## Drc

*Grin* what sealed the deal was last week when while showing her a massive eBay brazilia 3 group commercial as a joke, she said "that looks great, you could keep all your cups on that one instead of in my cupboards, you should get one!" Has to be a keeper!


----------



## glevum

2 flat white NN cups and 35cl motta teflon from amazon.de for £17( purchased from amazon Germany late Thursday, delivered today- puts Royal mail to shame)


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

glevum said:


> 2 flat white NN cups and 35cl motta teflon from amazon.de for £17( purchased from amazon Germany late Thursday, delivered today- puts Royal mail to shame)


Was the £17 shipped? Were the NNs from amazon.de too?


----------



## glevum

nn from coffeehit.. looks like they have just doubled the price on that jug now from amazon .de . It was that price delivered. Gave up waiting on cream supplies


----------



## Mrboots2u

How many motta jugs are left to collect now glevum ?


----------



## garydyke1

Im lost for words


----------



## ronsil

I'm sorry I'm not a prude or maybe I am but I think that is in pretty bad taste.


----------



## glevum

Mrboots2u said:


> How many motta jugs are left to collect now glevum ?


Got my 3 teflons now. Motta SS and some rattleware jugs going for sale this week when i get time


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> I'm sorry I'm not a prude or maybe I am but I think that is in pretty bad taste.


It's gone , that's not an appropriate post .


----------



## glevum

perhaps it should be modded that new members could not attach jpegs , gifs etc


----------



## 4085

A new tamper, bought from Taiwan. Have not used it yet. Copper handle on brass convex 58.4 mm base. Weighs in at 750 gms! No idea how easy it will be to keep clean but it looks nice!


----------



## marcuswar

Ohhh very nice. Dare I ask how much ?


----------



## 4085

About £31 including delivery


----------



## Mrboots2u

Flat base ? ........

edit sorry saw you said it was convex ...


----------



## marcuswar

dfk41 said:


> About £31 including delivery


Wow that sounds cheap.. I paid as much for a standard 58mm flat wooden handled job of Amazon when I started out on my coffee adventure.

Is there a website link ?


----------



## 4085




----------



## 4085

The chap posts on here but does not contribute to the forum, so even though I bought one from him, I do not want to promote him. That said, you can find his posts if you look

Anthony Nguyen

. I have emailed him and told him I am delighted with the tamper and suggested he follows Glenns kind invite to make a donation to the forum


----------



## Neill

dfk41 said:


> The chap posts on here but does not contribute to the forum, so even though I bought one from him, I do not want to promote him. That said, you can find his posts if you look
> 
> Anthony Nguyen
> 
> . I have emailed him and told him I am delighted with the tamper and suggested he follows Glenns kind invite to make a donation to the forum


Swedish/Vietnamese and now Taiwanese?


----------



## gotters

so here's my first post here - I'm upgrading from a Nespresso and always gone by the Lance Armstrong adage of 'go big or go home' - did a lot of reading here before pulling the trigger (and watched lots and lots of youtube)

Postie today bought me (via John Lewis) the Sage Heston Dual Boiler & freebie grinder & a Grindenstein knock box

Unfortunately none of my bean orders arrived, hopefully they'll come tomorrow, so its sat looking nice on my worktop - but doubt I'll fire it all up til the nice long weekend


----------



## Jason1wood

dfk41 said:


> A new tamper, bought from Taiwan. Have not used it yet. Copper handle on brass convex 58.4 mm base. Weighs in at 750 gms! No idea how easy it will be to keep clean but it looks nice!


Beautiful. I still need to get myself a 58.4 tamper.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

dfk41 said:


> A new tamper, bought from Taiwan. Have not used it yet. Copper handle on brass convex 58.4 mm base. Weighs in at 750 gms! No idea how easy it will be to keep clean but it looks nice!


Fantastic! Looks awesome! It looks like it should be operating a traction engine. I think you should name it Fred Dibner.


----------



## glevum

dfk41 said:


> A new tamper, bought from Taiwan. Have not used it yet. Copper handle on brass convex 58.4 mm base. Weighs in at 750 gms! No idea how easy it will be to keep clean but it looks nice!


should get a lovely patina on that over time Dave


----------



## rainydayz

big day for me, Fracino Piccino arrived today along with some Rave beans, two cups from CoffeeHit (NotNeutral) and a tamper and jug from HappyDonkey. Quite an expensive day!!


----------



## Anthony Nguyen

dfk41 said:


> A new tamper, bought from Taiwan. Have not used it yet. Copper handle on brass convex 58.4 mm base. Weighs in at 750 gms! No idea how easy it will be to keep clean but it looks nice!


you can refer to this link below to keep clean copper ^_^

http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-Copper


----------



## 4085

Anthony, thats interesting but will those methods work if you just want to keep it clean, to save using a polish?


----------



## Anthony Nguyen

I can make all bases such as flat ,C-flat , Ripple and C-ripple


----------



## Daren

rainydayz said:


> big day for me, Fracino Piccino arrived today along with some Rave beans, two cups from CoffeeHit (NotNeutral) and a tamper and jug from HappyDonkey. Quite an expensive day!!


Pictures!!! We want pictures!!!


----------



## drude

I've been meaning to put some effort into brewed so ordered this Scott Rao book after browsing through it in a Espresso Embassy in Budapest last week. I do need a decent brewed grinder next, though.


----------



## Anthony Nguyen

dfk41 said:


> Anthony, thats interesting but will those methods work if you just want to keep it clean, to save using a polish?


I think keeping the shiny copper is difficult, copper is oxidized. But it's the heaviest metal that we can use to create tamper so far . It is aesthetically pleasing. they can look fancy in photographs


----------



## Charliej

David, I just give my Torr Brass Goldfinger a once over with a Goddards Silver Cloth once a week and then a polish with just a micro fibre cloth, it works really well on most metals not just silver and unlike a lot of metal polishes isn't abrasive.


----------



## davetucker

Postie just delivered my Homeloo pouring kettle. Only took a few days to arrive from Hong Kong!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sometimes people are too kind in here .

This arrived at the weekend for me from Daren , along with a bag of SQM coffee from the festival and a programme too.

Cheers mate ! Top bloke ....


----------



## Mrboots2u

davetucker said:


> Postie just delivered my Homeloo pouring kettle. Only took a few days to arrive from Hong Kong!


How much and where from , me need kettle









Looks nice


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Sometimes people are too kind in here .
> 
> This arrived at the weekend for me from Daren , along with a bag of SQM coffee from the festival and a programme too.
> 
> Cheers mate ! Top bloke ....


Who did you get to model it Boots??


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Who did you get to model it Boots??


Some dodgy northerner, must have been way to big for the Essex boy


----------



## Daren

Great selfie Boots - made all the better because we can't see your moosh









Postie brought me my DSOL today (with big thanks to Boots)


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> How much and where from , me need kettle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice


http://homeloo.com/a/product/pour-over-coffee-kettle-1200ml/

There you go, they mark the package as being worth $12 so you attract no duty or VAT etc.


----------



## Atilla

Some Sumatran Jagong Village and Fudge from Rave. Quite looking forwards to giving the Fudge a try on my own terms this time as I've heard nothing but good about it. The Jagong will be tested on Aeropress, Chemex and maybe one or two cheeky ristrettos.


----------



## froggystyle

Atilla said:


> Some Sumatran Jagong Village and Fudge from Rave. Quite looking forwards to giving the Fudge a try on my own terms this time as I've heard nothing but good about it. The Jagong will be tested on Aeropress, Chemex and maybe one or two cheeky ristrettos.


Jagong on pour over is very nice, i went with 60g/ltr and felt it was just right.


----------



## jeebsy

Now where did I put that ek


----------



## CallumT

Nice frisbees jeebs


----------



## c_squared

A selection of two dozen bottles of beer from beer bods. 12 will be staying with me and 12 will be making a journey over the Irish Sea for a guest appearance in Northern Ireland.


----------



## Neill

c_squared said:


> A selection of two dozen bottles of beer from beer bods. 12 will be staying with me and 12 will be making a journey over the Irish Sea for a guest appearance in Northern Ireland.


Looking forward to that shipment arriving!


----------



## Daren

c_squared said:


> A selection of two dozen bottles of beer from beer bods. 12 will be staying with me and 12 will be making a journey over the Irish Sea for a guest appearance in Northern Ireland.


Bootleg contraband beer - doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## drude

I just signed up for beer bods today. Will have to develop hitherto unknown self-discipline when that box arrives...


----------



## c_squared

I've just finished my first dozen with beer bods. Each and every week is different and I definitely look forwards to Thursday nights, seems to break up the week nicely.


----------



## DavidBondy

A totally bling tamper (courtesy of CC of course).

View attachment 6325


Torr Goldfinger Convex in brass with a grenadilla handle! Weights a ton!!

David


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> A totally bling tamper (courtesy of CC of course).
> 
> View attachment 6325
> 
> 
> Torr Goldfinger Convex in brass with a grenadilla handle! Weights a ton!!
> 
> David


Looking good , yep you don't have to press much with those bad boys , the weight of the thing itself is enough.....


----------



## Daren

Today the postie brought me;

Replacement Impress Coffee Brewer (the basket on the first one kept falling out). It came with a complimentary box of chocolates for hot chocolate drinks and 3 x 125g bags of pre ground coffee (with use by dates of Feb 2015). Lovely gesture from LeCafe Shop - the coffee will be given to the mother-in-law as a present









And

Replacement upper section for my Hausgrind


----------



## Mrboots2u

Try not to break any of it this time Daren .......

you need a new mobile too by the looks of it


----------



## Daren

I've had a run of bad luck receiving faulty items recently - hopefully that's it for a while.

I'm off to get grinding.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Daren said:


> Replacement upper section for my Hausgrind


Sounds like a pretty quick response from Peter to get yo a replacement


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good to hear your Hausgrind was sorted so quickly Daren. Shows Peter's dedication to top quality is 100%.


----------



## Daren

Geordie Boy said:


> Sounds like a pretty quick response from Peter to get yo a replacement





The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear your Hausgrind was sorted so quickly Daren. Shows Peter's dedication to top quality is 100%.


I'm really pleased with how quickly he sent me a replacement. Posted special delivery which demonstrates his commitment to rectifying faults speedily.


----------



## Big O

Some say his car runs on coffee beans...some say he hand grinds his coffee whilst having a shower. For all we know, he's called coffeechap! who turned up with a shiny red K30 today! Also through the post, a 3D printed custom hopper for the K30 courtesy of jakeapeters (genius!) as well as a naked portafilter kindly gifted by Sage - yes it's a squirter but too many variable changes this afternoon!









Thanks Mrboots2U for your words of wisdom, thanks CC for your wisdom of wizardry! And wouldn't have happened if it weren't for this forum and the awesome bunch of people that make it "the" place to hang out. A little something for the forum coming your way Mods/Glenn. Cheers!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Now that's a nice grinder !!!! Enjoy .


----------



## DavidBondy

Apart from my bling tamper delivered by Royal Mail, a couple of hours later a red-faced grumpy man from DHL delivered my shiny new Londinium L1!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Welcome to the LI lever club, David. When DHL delivered mine, the driver stood by the back of his van and we sort of had a Mexican standoff before I gave in and helped him carry it to the front door.


----------



## DavidBondy

Well he already had it out of the van when he rang the bell. I think he was relieved to find that my flat is ground floor. Still a miserable bugger though!!!


----------



## Charliej

Big O said:


> Some say his car runs on coffee beans...some say he hand grinds his coffee whilst having a shower. For all we know, he's called coffeechap! who turned up with a shiny red K30 today! Also through the post, a 3D printed custom hopper for the K30 courtesy of jakeapeters (genius!) as well as a naked portafilter kindly gifted by Sage - yes it's a squirter but too many variable changes this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrboots2U for your words of wisdom, thanks CC for your wisdom of wizardry! And wouldn't have happened if it weren't for this forum and the awesome bunch of people that make it "the" place to hang out. A little something for the forum coming your way Mods/Glenn. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6332
> View attachment 6334
> View attachment 6335


Congratulations BigO that grinder sure looks better on a bench than it did on the pavement outside my flat along with 3 Mythos' , a Brasilia RR55 and a Versalab lol. I'm sure you will notice a big improvement in your coffee over the Vario, I know going from a domestic grinder to a commercial 64mm burr grinder made a huge difference with my Classic and the same grinder gave so much better results on the Sage vs the Fart Grinder. The Mythos has taken it to a whole new level though, so welcome to the slippery slope of grinder upgrades.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big O said:


> Some say his car runs on coffee beans...some say he hand grinds his coffee whilst having a shower. For all we know, he's called coffeechap! who turned up with a shiny red K30 today! Also through the post, a 3D printed custom hopper for the K30 courtesy of jakeapeters (genius!) as well as a naked portafilter kindly gifted by Sage - yes it's a squirter but too many variable changes this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrboots2U for your words of wisdom, thanks CC for your wisdom of wizardry! And wouldn't have happened if it weren't for this forum and the awesome bunch of people that make it "the" place to hang out. A little something for the forum coming your way Mods/Glenn. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6332
> View attachment 6334
> View attachment 6335


Looks the business.


----------



## garydyke1

A £1600 bike I dont actually want!


----------



## Big O

Charliej said:


> welcome to the slippery slope of grinder upgrades.


 now why did you have to go and point that out?!


----------



## coffeechap

Big O said:


> Some say his car runs on coffee beans...some say he hand grinds his coffee whilst having a shower. For all we know, he's called coffeechap! who turned up with a shiny red K30 today! Also through the post, a 3D printed custom hopper for the K30 courtesy of jakeapeters (genius!) as well as a naked portafilter kindly gifted by Sage - yes it's a squirter but too many variable changes this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrboots2U for your words of wisdom, thanks CC for your wisdom of wizardry! And wouldn't have happened if it weren't for this forum and the awesome bunch of people that make it "the" place to hang out. A little something for the forum coming your way Mods/Glenn. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6332
> View attachment 6334
> View attachment 6335


What a nice guy and that hopper is genius, time to get some made for the ek43 brethren as that one fits it


----------



## jakeapeters

Big O said:


> Some say his car runs on coffee beans...some say he hand grinds his coffee whilst having a shower. For all we know, he's called coffeechap! who turned up with a shiny red K30 today! Also through the post, a 3D printed custom hopper for the K30 courtesy of jakeapeters (genius!) as well as a naked portafilter kindly gifted by Sage - yes it's a squirter but too many variable changes this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrboots2U for your words of wisdom, thanks CC for your wisdom of wizardry! And wouldn't have happened if it weren't for this forum and the awesome bunch of people that make it "the" place to hang out. A little something for the forum coming your way Mods/Glenn. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6332
> View attachment 6334
> View attachment 6335


Looks awesome! Glad it fits


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> time to get some made for the ek43 brethren as that one fits it


A hoy hoy! The same one fits?


----------



## andyt23

A fine looking Torr walnut tamper and vst basket courtesy of Mrboots2u.

Missed it yesterday but it was waiting for me at the post office just around the corner.

bubble wrap did the job, thanks!


----------



## 4515

Balls

Thats todays delivery

Some new Orbee balls for the dogs

Can recommend these to any dog owners


----------



## Glenn

Mike - please read the PM I have sent you.


----------



## Mike mc

Glenn said:


> Mike - please read the PM I have sent you.


Thanks Glenn.if you can pm me a email address I can send the pictures to you as for some reason they were showing up quite blurry on the forum


----------



## Xpenno

Not sure why I ordered this, I'm clearly not going to do it justice!










Funnels ahoy!


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> A hoy hoy! The same one fits?


Yes same mech as the k30!!!!!


----------



## Glenn

garydyke1 said:


> A £1600 bike I dont actually want!


That's not a statement you usually hear. Did you win it?


----------



## garydyke1

Glenn said:


> That's not a statement you usually hear. Did you win it?


An insurance replacement for a custom irreplaceable bike : (


----------



## drude

These turned up today. I ordered some beans that got lost in the post, queried it yesterday and Has Bean sent these out next day delivery afternoon as a replacement. Hugely impressed with their customer service.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Always found HaBean's service faultless.


----------



## andyt23

garydyke1 said:


> An insurance replacement for a custom irreplaceable bike : (


Is the new one off the peg? Not the same :0(

I had a precious self-build nicked once, got an expensive replacement but it was never love. Sold it in the end - within six weeks it was stolen, uninsured.

I ride a cheap self-build now, nothing exotic but at least it fits me good.

sell it and finance a new project ?


----------



## garydyke1

andyt23 said:


> Is the new one off the peg? Not the same :0(
> 
> I had a precious self-build nicked once, got an expensive replacement but it was never love. Sold it in the end - within six weeks it was stolen, uninsured.
> 
> I ride a cheap self-build now, nothing exotic but at least it fits me good.
> 
> sell it and finance a new project ?


Yep - its in the for sale section already! A lovely bike to be fair


----------



## GarethX

Some Rave Signature Blend, based on recommendations on the forum.


----------



## DavidBondy

A delightful 46CD set of the complete works of Johannes Brahms! Some nice bank holiday listening with a cup of coffee!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Not exactly wildly exciting - sheet of ceramic insulating paper to wrap round the Quest roaster. Read it helps manage temp stability more easily.


----------



## Jason1wood

A nice Mazzer SJ grinds tray courtesy of CoffeeChap.

Finishes the look of my setup quite well.

For the time being. Haha


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Jason1wood said:


> A nice Mazzer SJ grinds tray courtesy of CoffeeChap.
> 
> Finishes the look of my setup quite well.
> 
> For the time being. Haha


Jason, I think the grind tray seems to be the kiss of death for you grinders. Once one arrives its out the door.


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha well that might be the case again if a RR55 comes along. Going to try and compare demand and non demand, see what I prefer.


----------



## coffeechap

no more grind trays for jason!!!


----------



## Jason1wood

Hahahaha yeah mate, I only received the one though. Paid for two haha

Many thanks, I appreciate it Dave. Got a grinds tray for a RR55? Haha


----------



## RagingMammoth

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear your Hausgrind was sorted so quickly Daren. Shows Peter's dedication to top quality is 100%.


In general his posting timings are 0%...


----------



## coffeechap

rr55 has an inbuilt tray!!


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha thanks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Jason1wood said:


> Hahahaha yeah mate, I only received the one though. Paid for two haha
> 
> Many thanks, I appreciate it Dave. Got a grinds tray for a RR55? Haha


It would be a good to compare both side by side, but I found it takes a couple of months to get used to one and get the best out of it.

I've moved from doser less to doser recently which for me is a whole different approach.


----------



## Jason1wood

I've only ever had doser machines, (Gaggia MDF, Rocky & Mazzer SJ) have heard good things about the RR55.

I think I'm just the type of guy, that's never happy. Haha


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Jason1wood said:


> I've only ever had doser machines, (Gaggia MDF, Rocky & Mazzer SJ) have heard good things about the RR55.
> 
> I think I'm just the type of guy, that's never happy. Haha


The RR55 is an excellent grinder, I was looking at one of these too. Charlie had one and really rated it.


----------



## Mike mc

Nice shiny torr tamper courtesy of coffeechap.thanks Dave


----------



## drude

BEER. First Beerbods delivery


----------



## c_squared

drude said:


> BEER. First Beerbods delivery


Excellent, there are some good looking beers coming up. The rhubarb saison immediately caught my eye!


----------



## Neill

drude said:


> BEER. First Beerbods delivery


Hopefully mine arrives tonight (brought by my parents from England then the last leg by my wife), can't wAit!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I got a nice new debit card. Boring BUT my old card was WORN OUT. The wife spending too much I suppose.


----------



## Neill

Not the postman but my wife with a box from England transported by my parents.










Plus something to drink it from and my brass dispersion plate!


----------



## Charliej

Not from the postie but just checked my last Saturdays lucky dip lottery ticket and won £2097.


----------



## c_squared

Charliej said:


> Not from the postie but just checked my last Saturdays lucky dip lottery ticket and won £2097.


UPGRADE!!!

13 char


----------



## jeebsy

Charliej said:


> Not from the postie but just checked my last Saturdays lucky dip lottery ticket and won £2097.


EK!!

13 charac


----------



## Daren

Charliej said:


> Not from the postie but just checked my last Saturdays lucky dip lottery ticket and won £2097.


Congrats dude


----------



## Charliej

Thanks for the kind thoughts guys, no upgrades from this money not got anything that needs upgrading really, not even sure I actually want an EK to be totally honest anyway, I'm happy with the Mythos. I may try and liberate a Gaggia Achille from CC though to fill in the gap on the bench possibly, kind of depends on how I feel after sleeping on the idea.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Charliej said:


> Not from the postie but just checked my last Saturdays lucky dip lottery ticket and won £2097.


Congratulations Charlie, I new there was a way I could fund my upgrade.

Seriously mate well done, you can pick my numbers next week.


----------



## ronsil

Congratulations Charlie.........one day, just one day I might win something - ANYthing please!


----------



## garydyke1

Wow congrats! You can transfer me the cash for the naked filter then now : )


----------



## marcuswar

Well done Charlie !

Best I've ever managed was a share in the £10 win in the office syndicate


----------



## Charliej

I'll send you the cash tomorrow after I get my winnings banked Gary can you pm me payment details please.

Clive it was a Lucky Dip that won lol.

I still kind of feel like I've been swindled only getting £2k for matching 5 numbers though lol.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Charliej said:


> I still kind of feel like I've been swindled only getting £2k for matching 5 numbers though lol.


I wouldn't feel swindled for winning 2k


----------



## Charliej

urbanbumpkin said:


> I wouldn't feel swindled for winning 2k


You know what I mean it's hard enough to get 3 matching numbers let alone 5 or 6


----------



## Thecatlinux

Charliej said:


> You know what I mean it's hard enough to get 3 matching numbers let alone 5 or 6


I get six numbers each weekend.......it's just they are apparently not the right ones.

well done Charlie ! 2 grand is not to be sniffed . Lucky bugger!

My postie , delivered me 2 bills, 1 statement, Easter cards and People trying to get me to open accounts. ..... Nothing exciting


----------



## kikapu

Charliej said:


> I'll send you the cash tomorrow after I get my winnings banked Gary can you pm me payment details please.
> 
> Clive it was a Lucky Dip that won lol.
> 
> I still kind of feel like I've been swindled only getting £2k for matching 5 numbers though lol.


Does seem low must have been thinking circa 100k when they came up!! Musr have been a lot of others with 5 numbers I guess.


----------



## Drewster

Charliej said:


> Clive it was a *Lucky Dip* that won lol.





Charliej said:


> You know what I mean it's hard enough to get 3 matching numbers let alone 5 or 6


HARD!!!! <snigger></snigger>


----------



## Mrboots2u

5 numbers plus bonus ball is 100k.

5 numbers only is around £1500-2000

I have never won either


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> 5 numbers plus bonus ball is 100k.
> 
> 5 numbers only is around £1500-2000
> 
> I have never won either


Probability of getting 5 numbers is 1in 55,491 and you'll only win ~£1.5k.

That's why I gave up on the lottery, too much money disappears out the prize pot to make it worth it mathematically unless you just want the dream of winning the big one. There's better gambling where the odds are stacked closer to what you might win

P.S. Congrats Charlie


----------



## coffeechap

Nice one Charlie, good to get some good news


----------



## davetucker

Congrats Charlie...

The nice guys from DPD just dropped off a new edition to my coffee corner...










Eureka Mignon in gloss black from BB. Just waiting for my La Pavoni from Soll now! Very excited


----------



## jeebsy

The much vaunted:

View attachment 6455


It's heavy. Many thanks to thecatlinux, very kind of you Sir.


----------



## Kyle548

A small gift to myself....


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> The much vaunted:
> 
> View attachment 6455
> 
> 
> It's heavy. Many thanks to thecatlinux, very kind of you Sir.


You are most welcome , just make sure you swap it over from the maplin one,and not put it in the man drawer.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee from steampunk , not tried these before so looking forward to it , Daren you share is in here too


----------



## Neill

Nice bags. Often looked and never got around to ordering. Let me know how it is boots.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Nice bags. Often looked and never got around to ordering. Let me know how it is boots.


Will do , roasted yesterday so few days to go . Packaging is kinda cool


----------



## jeebsy

Thecatlinux said:


> You are most welcome , just make sure you swap it over from the maplin one,and not put it in the man drawer.



View attachment 6471


Never a doubt


----------



## Scotford

A scarf that I didn't know I had ordered. I had been expecting a box of 4 Aeropress's.


----------



## martyistheman

I got a new Impress today. Not much mention of it on here, the Aeropress seems to get all the love. I'd have preferred an Aeropress but as this is for my work, I opted for the Impress.


----------



## Phil104

Some scales, a digital timer and a glorified tooth brush made by Pallo (oddly, I can't see any dentists' recommendations on the pack).. oh and some puly caff, to give my teeth that Beverly Hills gleam.


----------



## Drc

Bad planning after going on holiday meant I exhausted all my beans without a decent stock waiting, ho hum. So to sort that and in preparation of the new grinder arriving I've restocked. My better half loved the signature blend as a milky drink and prefers this over all e other stuff tried so far and I've got a Kilo of he Rwandan to try and stick with a single thing for espresso for a while to try and get it dialled in.


----------



## 4515

A hosepipe and sprayer and some tea stuff - sorry.

Hosepipe was changed as the sprayer kept falling off the end. Sprayer was changed as it fell off once too often and I threw it across the drive at which point it broke

Another stump and these


----------



## Kyle548

working dog said:


> A hosepipe and spraye and some tea stuff - sorry.
> 
> Another stump and these


James Gourmet has a really great Earl Grey


----------



## 4515

Thanks - will give that a try. Need to order some more chocolate as well from there


----------



## Kyle548

working dog said:


> Thanks - will give that a try. Need to order some more chocolate as well from there


It was the Rishi I think.

Their website has been taken off line though, so you need to order via phone.


----------



## dwalsh1

Well the postie didn't deliver it. I collected.
View attachment 6487


----------



## mym

A rather nice tin of beans from Footprint (they smell nice, but roast was 24 April so they will be staying in it for a while).

If anyone else has not taken up their free first delivery offer go to http://www.footprintcoffee.co.uk/ and use code WXVBMA at the checkout*.

(* declaration of interest, I'd get a pound off a subsequent delivery for the first 4 people that use that code. I'll also post this in the fresh coffee deals thread)


----------



## garydyke1

I took delivery of an EK43 (again) and saw a Royal go out the door (again)


----------



## Scotford

garydyke1 said:


> I took delivery of an EK43 (again) and saw a Royal go out the door (again)


How many EKs have you got?


----------



## 4515

And just now ... 1kg of Coffee Compass Jampit

Love this stuff !


----------



## garydyke1

Scotford said:


> How many EKs have you got?


This is pass-the-parcel in grinder form


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> This is pass-the-parcel in grinder form


Pass it my way then.......


----------



## coffeechap

Be nice when the others finally get here!!


----------



## Scotford

garydyke1 said:


> This is pass-the-parcel in grinder form


Ahh, I see. I miss having such brute force to pulverise beans with.


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> Be nice when the others finally get here!!


Its a painful delay. Although the end April/ Early May original guesstimates were hopefully bob-on


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Pass it my way then.......


Only if the music stops whilst its in your possession


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Only if the music stops whilst its in your possession


It hasn't even made it past here yet...


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> It hasn't even made it past here yet...


Im sure Spence has rigged the juke-box! : (


----------



## coffeechap

When was may ever mentioned ;(


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> When was may ever mentioned ;(


Before you joined the party


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Before you joined the party


We have very different ideas about what party is .......


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> We have very different ideas about what party is .......


A bit of Ag-a-do and a conga more your style?


----------



## Daren

This coffee should come with airmiles...... A big thanks to wee Jeebsy for sending it from Glasgee to me daaan saaf - half will be going t'up North to Bootsy.



















Looking forward to this!!


----------



## marcuswar

working dog said:


> And just now ... 1kg of Coffee Compass Jampit
> 
> Love this stuff !


Mmmmm... I also love it but I think their Malabar Monsoon Hit just pips it to my #1 slot


----------



## jeebsy

So TSK, Gary, Spence and Ron now have EKs. Wonder who's next in line.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> I took delivery of an EK43 (again) and saw a Royal go out the door (again)


I think you have an EKing disorder


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> So TSK, Gary, Spence and Ron now have EKs. Wonder who's next in line.


Don't forget Callum too.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> So TSK, Gary, Spence and Ron now have EKs. Wonder who's next in line.


We are sharing one !


----------



## jeebsy

So magic roundabout and not a new addition?


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> So magic roundabout and not a new addition?


Nope , Spence and I are double-teaming number 2 of 6


----------



## c_squared

Not coffee related but the postie brought a 4 slice dualit toaster that I picked up off the bay of dreams. Planning on stripping it down, giving it a good clean and polish and using it to feed the family.


----------



## Iaiain

A Clever Coffee Dripper, decided on this rather than a V60 and a necessary drip/pouring kettle.

No filters yet. Maybe today? Price of a Swissgold KF4 filter is horrible.

According to the blurb on the side of the CCD box the French Press was invented in Italy. So why French Press?


----------



## Obnic

MarkyP said:


> Here's mine from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2758
> 
> 
> It's a new dosing chute... or lens hood!


Perfect! Want one. My cut down baby food pot is split after 4 years solid service. Could you say what it is exactly and where you got it from - need to know what I'm ordering? Cheers


----------



## Daren

Obnic said:


> Perfect! Want one. My cut down baby food pot is split after 4 years solid service. Could you say what it is exactly and where you got it from - need to know what I'm ordering? Cheers


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-metal-wide-angle-screw-in-mount-lens-hood-for-Canon-Nikon-Pentax-Sony/121136226130?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222006%26algo%3DSIC.FITP%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D22313%26meid%3D6477234380494908910%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D9701%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D390440086051&tfrom=390440086051&tpos=unknow&ttype=price&talgo=origal


----------



## Obnic

Daren said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-metal-wide-angle-screw-in-mount-lens-hood-for-Canon-Nikon-Pentax-Sony/


Thanks Darren. All ordered.


----------



## Xpenno

Right dial, wrong grinder


----------



## Burnzy

Hopefully tuesday he will bring me

hasbean = whole bean rewanda kigoma washed red bourbon

rave = whole bean Ethiopian hundi oli

pact = whole bean indian Bibi.

cant wait!!!

since i have been ordering from these great companies and grinding my own beans, i am taking less sugar in my coffee as the taste is so good... & i have become a real coffee snob branding all my friends coffee as cheap and nasty smarket beans.. Haha!


----------



## Scotford

Obnic said:


> Perfect! Want one. My cut down baby food pot is split after 4 years solid service. Could you say what it is exactly and where you got it from - need to know what I'm ordering? Cheers


Have an Aeropress? Use the funnel.


----------



## Obnic

Xpenno said:


> Right dial, wrong grinder


That's funny!


----------



## MarkyP

Obnic said:


> Thanks Darren. All ordered.


Sorry haven't been around all weekend... I'm glad Darren sorted you out though!


----------



## Iwwstriker

Daren said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-metal-wide-angle-screw-in-mount-lens-hood-for-Canon-Nikon-Pentax-Sony/121136226130?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222006%26algo%3DSIC.FITP%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D22313%26meid%3D6477234380494908910%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D9701%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D390440086051&tfrom=390440086051&tpos=unknow&ttype=price&talgo=origal


that's lovely, probably gonna solve my problem of messiness on the table top. I hope the dimensions justify for my gaggia classic portafilter, what do you reckon?


----------



## marcuswar

A cheap set of digital calipers from eBay (£7.53). To be used in various coffee related projects


----------



## Daren

Iwwstriker said:


> that's lovely, probably gonna solve my problem of messiness on the table top. I hope the dimensions justify for my gaggia classic portafilter, what do you reckon?


It's a 58mm hood, it's a 58mm pf for the classic.... I can't see any reason why it shouldn't fit? (although I've not tried one myself).


----------



## urbanbumpkin

marcuswar said:


> A cheap set of digital calipers from eBay (£7.53). To be used in various coffee related projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6568


Excellent, I've got a set of these too.

The first this I tested it on was my torr tamper ....it was 58.4, and my made by knock was 58. 35

I don't know why I was so suppressed......exit


----------



## 4515

Early delivery today of this


----------



## froggystyle

working dog said:


> Early delivery today of this


Screw the grinder, check out that garden!!


----------



## froggystyle

Bag of Raves Italian Job, Bag of Fudge, 1kg green Monsooned Malabar and 1kg green Jagong village as i loved it last time in my V60.

Now to sit and stare at them for 10 days


----------



## 4515

froggystyle said:


> Screw the grinder, check out that garden!!


My uncle once told me that a womans breasts and a big garden are the same. Over time they become a declining asset. Theres about an acre of garden around us - great for privacy but lots to maintain.


----------



## froggystyle

working dog said:


> My uncle once told me that a womans breasts and a big garden are the same. Over time they become a declining asset. Theres about an acre of garden around us - great for privacy but lots to maintain.


Oh i am with you there, i have about 20 square foot of grass, and i hate looking after that!


----------



## 4515

Crude iphone photo of an aerial photo with even cruder line showing the boundaries. Keeps me off the streets


----------



## marcuswar

Stop trying to make us all jealous Andrew









Seriously impressive... you could have a small coffee plantation there.


----------



## froggystyle

Wow, nice, could fit my horse in that garden...


----------



## glevum

marcuswar said:


> Stop trying to make us all jealous Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously impressive... you could have a small coffee plantation there.


And plenty of room to grow hops for your ale making.


----------



## 4515

Already got the hop plants but draw the line there - dont want to be malting barley and the hausgrind may struggle with 25kgs of barley.... hmmmm EK ?

Woman over the road had a horse and I saw the mess that made of her garden si I'll pass on that

Coffee plantation - well we currently have plenty of cloud cover

We bought the place at the end of 1999 and it had been untouched since being built in around 1970. Share prices, market conditions and the house aligned and we bought it. There is no way that we could afford to buy it now.

... and feeding this place is why my L1 isnt on order


----------



## Daren

You need to change your forum name to Lord Working Dog


----------



## Kyle548

froggystyle said:


> Oh i am with you there, i have about 20 square foot of grass, and i hate looking after that!


Is this about a garden or hairy breasts.....?


----------



## 4515

Daren said:


> You need to change your forum name to Lord Working Dog


Problem is that I dont have the money to go with such a title although some make the assumption that we are loaded when they quote for jobs.


----------



## froggystyle

Kyle548 said:


> Is this about a garden or hairy breasts.....?


ha ha, wont tell mrs froggy that one!

However once did meet a girl in london.............


----------



## Kyle548

froggystyle said:


> However once did meet a girl in london.............


Best not tell her that one either.....

Just got some JG F6 and some Rikshi Iron Lady of Mercy tea.

They sent it out without even receiving payment.

Not sure if that was just an oversight because of their website issues or thats normal for them - anyway, I squared up with them as soon as I realised I had a package of coffee waiting.


----------



## Xpenno

marcuswar said:


> A cheap set of digital calipers from eBay (£7.53). To be used in various coffee related projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6568


I got something similar from Aldi, they work really well


----------



## Mrboots2u

What are you all doing with these calipers . I'm concerned


----------



## marcuswar

Yeah I saw them in Aldi the other week for £8.99 and was pondering getting some. Decided not to but then a couple of days later when trying to measure the throat on my grinder I remembered them, went back and of course sold out. Tried another 3 Aldi's but no luck so ordered them on eBay instead. They look pretty much the same except no 3 year warranty like at Aldi.


----------



## Scotford

I got a new set of scales, 6kg of Limini blend, a bag of Sumatran beans, a box of A4 paper and a new blanking cap.


----------



## marcuswar

A (hopefully) very yummy bag of coffeecompass' Mocha Italia.

The coffee Darth Vader of dark roasts... the force is strong in this one.. I must resist...well for at least a week anyway









View attachment 6604


----------



## Big O

Extract Coffee: Cup of Excellence and Rwanda Kirimbi roast date 29th April.. Mmm can't wait to dive in!


----------



## Daren

Big O said:


> Extract Coffee: Cup of Excellence and Rwanda Kirimbi roast date 29th April.. Mmm can't wait to dive in!


The Extract cup of excellence is lovely - one of the best I've had this year. Let us know what you think


----------



## Big O

Daren said:


> The Extract cup of excellence is lovely - one of the best I've had this year. Let us know what you think


Ooh butterflies! Will definitely share the experience. Going to play with dose and temp a little but will start at 18-19g I think. Any pointers?


----------



## Daren

I was dosing 18g in and around 28g out. Cuts through a short flatty nicely


----------



## Scotford

A 6oz Hendricks gin tea cup and saucer. I'll make a flat white in it later.


----------



## froggystyle

Hopefully a multimeter, need to test my No 1 Injector in my jeep as its stuck in limp home mode!

If only cars were as simple as coffee!


----------



## Soll

Received just now a IMS basket from Michaelg, a Tiamo tamping Matt from sofmonk and from EBay a straight razor cleaning bowl


----------



## DavidBondy

Two packs of Londinium Rwandan (on a recommendation since I do not usually buy pre-roasted beans). Roasted on St George's day so still a couple of weeks to wait until I break 'em open!!

David


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> Two packs of Londinium Rwandan (on a recommendation since I do not usually buy pre-roasted beans). Roasted on St George's day so still a couple of weeks to wait until I break 'em open!!
> 
> David


Hope you like em........you will have your cup to try them in by then...


----------



## Charliej

Having forgotten to post this earlier in the week, I finally got my naked portafilter for the Sage and a nice bright red Thermapen thermometer as well


----------



## 4515

A right mixed bag today -

New shaving brush, shaving soap, blades, touch screen pens and salted liquorice. Must stop using the internet when cabin fever kicks in.


----------



## Jason1wood

200g Monsooned Malabar roasted by Froggystyle.

Many thanks, just letting it rest for a few days. Will report back with my untrained palette.


----------



## petecrae

Inker Luna flat white cups!


----------



## Daren

petecrae said:


> Inker Luna flat white cups!


No pictures - it didn't happen! They are the rules


----------



## Kyle548

Not the postie, but just had a visit from Tony with a shiny Bezzera BZ02.


----------



## Phil104

The Scott Rao book, Professional Barista's handbook courtesy of Michaelg - the picture of it is is on Amazon and elsewhere


----------



## Phil104

Oh, and a 430g Grindz grinder cleaner - as pictured on Amazon. I'm going to ask a question about grinder cleaner elsewhere - seems incredibly expensive.


----------



## Scotford

Daren said:


> No pictures - it didn't happen! They are the rules


Well, in that case, here's my Hendricks gin cup flat white...


----------



## Phil104

A most unusual gin!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think I might have overdone the ordering a bit

View attachment 6624


1.5kg of Londinium and 1.0kg Hasbean.


----------



## froggystyle

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think I might have overdone the ordering a bit
> 
> View attachment 6624
> 
> 
> 1.5kg of Londinium and 1.0kg Hasbean.


Send some to me, i dont mind!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> Send some to me, i dont mind!


Joke is also have 50kg plus green beans too - think I've got a hoarding problem - protection against bean drought phobia - that horrible feeling you've cocked up and are about to run out - anyone else had/got it??


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think I might have overdone the ordering a bit
> 
> View attachment 6624
> 
> 
> 1.5kg of Londinium and 1.0kg Hasbean.


Those two together look so wrong


----------



## froggystyle

The Systemic Kid said:


> Joke is also have 50kg plus green beans too - think I've got a hoarding problem - protection against bean drought phobia - that horrible feeling you've cocked up and are about to run out - anyone else had/got it??


Yep, drinking supermarket beans till my rave comes of age next week, never ever shall i go short of beans again.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think I might have overdone the ordering a bit
> 
> View attachment 6624
> 
> 
> 1.5kg of Londinium and 1.0kg Hasbean.


Get roasting .......


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Those two together look so wrong


Not with an EK


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Get roasting .......


Am on to it.....


----------



## michaelg

Kaffeologie S Filter for Aeropress and new Beck album:

View attachment 6626


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yesterday got my 500 ml pitcher form Michael , arrived safe and sound and a total bargain!

thanks


----------



## michaelg

Mrboots2u said:


> Yesterday got my 500 ml pitcher form Michael , arrived safe and sound and a total bargain!
> 
> thanks


No probs! Will look out for more nice art from you then!


----------



## jeebsy

michaelg said:


> Kaffeologie S Filter for Aeropress and new Beck album:
> 
> View attachment 6626


Been a while since I've heard of anyone buying a CD


----------



## michaelg

I got a bit obsessive about ripping first at 320 then ALAC so easiest way to do it. Despite the fact I mostly listen via my PC haha!


----------



## Charliej

The Systemic Kid said:


> Joke is also have 50kg plus green beans too - think I've got a hoarding problem - protection against bean drought phobia - that horrible feeling you've cocked up and are about to run out - anyone else had/got it??


I think I have the same problem Patrick I see a special offer dangling in front of my eyes and then if there's something I want I have to order. The current Union 50% off offer is a case in point, a Yemen Matari Ban Matar , I've been wanting to try some Yemeni coffee for a long time but it's always either obscenely expensive or from a roaster I've never heard of before or seen mentioned here, it was £9.65 for 250g from Union which is a bit steep but at 50% off £9.65 for 500g was a no brainer. The trouble is I know I'll see another special offer and buy something else too.


----------



## marcuswar

Absolutely agree with michaelg. I really don't see why people use the digital download services where you pay just as much (if not more sometimes !) for a song or album that is in poorer quality and potentially has all the DRM or licencing issues about which devices you are allowed to play it on.

Must be my age but personally I'd rather buy the physical CD (or Vinyl) at least you're paying for something physical that you actually own and can do what you want with.

I rip all my CD's 320 for MP3's and FLAC for lossless using Exact Audio Copy. The music files are then stored on a NAS to be shared around PC's and devices on our home network. I rigged up a central music server (running XLobby as a front end) from some old PC bits and pieces I had lying around. Flush fitted an old 17" monitor into the dining room wall with a touch screen overlay from eBay and , voila, we have a digital jukebox. Sort of like a hardwired SONOS system but for a fraction of the price (less than £100 all in).


----------



## 4515

I'm considering going screaming and kicking into this digital download stuff

Was looking at the Bluesound Vault as an option as it seems to be a one box solution

But I do like having the CD to pick up and play


----------



## 4085

I keep all my music on a Diskstation and just stream it through laptops or pc's plugged into various devices in different rooms. I have a Zepplin, a mini one and a couple of sets of Bose speakers to cover the rooms. I know it is not a true hi-fi approach but my ears would never know.


----------



## Daren

Big thanks to DB.... Postie brought me these puppies


----------



## kikapu

Daren said:


> Big thanks to DB.... Postie brought me these puppies


The white look so much nicer!!


----------



## Daren

kikapu said:


> The white look so much nicer!!


Bog off..................


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> Bog off..................


I'm with daren on this one I think the black look far better and are obviously far more exclusive unlike the white slave to Apple fashion of the others.


----------



## marcuswar

dfk41 said:


> I keep all my music on a Diskstation and just stream it through laptops or pc's plugged into various devices in different rooms. I have a Zepplin, a mini one and a couple of sets of Bose speakers to cover the rooms. I know it is not a true hi-fi approach but my ears would never know.


The Zeppelin's are a nice bit of kit ( apart from being apple centric







) my 70+ year old Dad bought himself one (and an iPod touch) a few months ago. The sound is actually pretty good and it's a very stylish piece of kit. Personally I think it would look even nicer if you could easily remove the docking arm from it.


----------



## coffeechap

Charliej said:


> I'm with daren on this one I think the black look far better and are obviously far more exclusive unlike the white slave to Apple fashion of the others.


Jesus you and Daren agreeing, time to buy a lottery ticket..


----------



## Gadgetz

Ceramic bulb for the Chameleon and Camera Hood for the SJ.










Had to be tried after watching CC's chute clean


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Jesus you and Daren agreeing, time to buy a lottery ticket..


Either that or the four horseman are riding into town....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Charliej said:


> I'm with daren on this one I think the black look far better and are obviously far more exclusive unlike the white slave to Apple fashion of the others.


What other computer/tablet/phone ( made by another massive conglomerate ) am i allowed to buy then.......


----------



## jeebsy

Gadgetz said:


> Had to be tried after watching CC's chute clean


I thought that should have been done in private


----------



## DavidBondy

jeebsy said:


> Been a while since I've heard of anyone buying a CD


I buy lots of CDs. Just bought a 46cd boxed set of Brahms. Delightful!

DB


----------



## cracked_bean

No need for a picture really but today I was lucky enough to start my journey (albeit a pretty terrible espresso but it was only my first, and I dont have an electric grinder yet).


----------



## froggystyle

Good old rave beans in the back ground also!

I am told the gaggai wand works better on the Silvia, i have one, we could swap?


----------



## cracked_bean

Yeah green beans that I have been trying to roast today. I wouldn't want you to be stuck with the inferior wand, it would be like taking advantage of you!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

New SJ Burrs. Just awaiting the lower burr carrier.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Finally got my VST basket and heft tamper. Took five weeks...


----------



## glevum

Missed courier yesterday, so a 8 mile drive to collect. Coffee compass Jampit Estate & Sulawesi kalossi. Thanks for the recommendation Frank.


----------



## Obnic

More coffee compass Malabar and Jampit Hit.

Is anyone else enjoying the Malabar Hit as much as me - it's a monster coffee, like Hiroshima in your mouth as espresso (in a good way) much more manageable with milk. Not sure I could drink it everyday for life but it's great fun. I've been using 15g to make extended time ristretti (c.45s) - super sweet concentrated hugeness.


----------



## ronsil

Compass Coffee Malabar Mahogany Hit is one of the best 'bought in' roasts I have found.

Very dark & I think it just edges their Jampit Hit.

If you like dark roast coffee this is one not to be missed


----------



## marcuswar

Love CC's Malabar hit.. GORGEOUS!

I'm dosing 18g in and 29g out in 27secs. In a flat white. Mmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Charliej

Guys the other Coffee Compass darker roasted coffee I urge you to try is the Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural Process, it's simply amazing to the point that I've found myself slightly annoyed I don't have time for another coffee if I'm running a little late to be somewhere. I'll certainly be buying more of this one and as the Postie brought me several packages this morning: an Ikon OSS razor courtesy of David Bondy, 2 wooden "suspension" bridges for the Hamsters cages and my Tiamo range server to use with the Kalita Wave as it was a bit too much trying to keep the Kalita balanced and level in the hario Decanter. So I'll give the beans a go in that later on.


----------



## RagingMammoth

Actually, ignore my previous post. Knock didn't bother to include the basket I ordered with the tamper. I really do hate this company now.


----------



## vikingboy

get an IMS basket instead.....


----------



## RagingMammoth

vikingboy said:


> get an IMS basket instead.....


I need my 20 pounds back before I can do anything. Knowing knocks great service, this could easily take 3 weeks or even never happen.


----------



## marcuswar

Charliej said:


> Guys the other Coffee Compass darker roasted coffee I urge you to try is the Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural Process, it's simply amazing to the point that I've found myself slightly annoyed I don't have time for another coffee if I'm running a little late to be somewhere.


Thanks for the heads up Charlie they sound really nice and I'll order them as soon as I start my bag of Mocha Italia I'm resting at the moment. What are you dosing it at in/out/time?

I do wish CC would do smaller bags as 500g last me nearly two weeks.

Too many great coffees to try and not enough time to drink them all !


----------



## marcuswar

Postman brought me a meter length of food safe silicone tubing (8mm OD, 5mm ID) to be used to reroute the OPV outlet on my ISOMAC.


----------



## thenag

Neighbour dropped in with the latest 5 pack promo from Coffeebeanshop that the postie had dropped off yesterday. Thought I was going to have to wait till Tuesday for it. Should be nice and rested by the time I finish the last of the kilo of Rave Fudge I've been working my way through. Wife is going to kill me though. This coffee habit is taking over her cupboards...!


----------



## mym

Got home to find a beautifully packed box from Union of two packs of Foundation, one of Revelation and one Decaf.

Roasting date 2 May though so I've hidden the box away for a week or so...


----------



## Scotford

Revelation blend is actually one of the more stable blends that Union do, I have used it unwittingly a day or so after its roast date and it was as good as with a week or so resting. Nice medium roasted blend too. Especially for a company that calls bright roasts 'medium-dark'.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Revelation blend is actually one of the more stable blends that Union do, I have used it unwittingly a day or so after its roast date and it was as good as with a week or so resting. Nice medium roasted blend too. Especially for a company that calls bright roasts 'medium-dark'.


Cripes what do you consider a dark dark roast then...


----------



## Scotford

Fully incinerated by BBQ Malabar just about does it.


----------



## Scotford

I'm just tired of these city roasts being called 'medium' or 'full bodied'. Pah. They are lighter than my legs are!


----------



## Scotford

On topic, though. I have just had my flatmate hand me my new Toshiba hybrid hard drive that was delivered 4 days ago and that I desperately wanted at least 2 days ago. Finally time to speed up my laptop immensely! (if I ever get the time to install and do a clean install, that is!)


----------



## TonyW

Collected, rather than delivered by the postie, but I don't think he'd get it through the letterbox without damaging it ... a nice shiny Londinium LI.

Many thanks to CallumT for showing me what a great machine this is, and to CoffeeChap for enabling me to make the move and taking the time to help me out with this. It's guys like you that make this forum such a great place. Thank you both.


----------



## Daren

Looks quality Tony. Congrats


----------



## Thecatlinux

Great meeting you yesterday tony, I did try and divert your L1 into the back of the car yesterday but the chap was having none of it. Seen this machine close up its a real beauty .


----------



## Jason1wood

Great machine. Looks great


----------



## coffeechap

TonyW said:


> Collected, rather than delivered by the postie, but I don't think he'd get it through the letterbox without damaging it ... a nice shiny Londinium LI.
> 
> Many thanks to CallumT for showing me what a great machine this is, and to CoffeeChap for enabling me to make the move and taking the time to help me out with this. It's guys like you that make this forum such a great place. Thank you both.
> 
> View attachment 6699
> View attachment 6700


Really lovely people, I am sure that many years of espresso bliss are ahead if you now


----------



## glevum

Nice machine & even nicer microfoam


----------



## Scotford

Nice looking setup to have in the kitchen! Very shiny!

Just out of question, how do you find the LaSpaz grinder? I've one in the shop and I'm interested to hear others opinions on it.


----------



## DavidBondy

Welcome to the L1 club ... I say that even though I am a recent new member myself!


----------



## Xpenno

TonyW said:


> Collected, rather than delivered by the postie, but I don't think he'd get it through the letterbox without damaging it ... a nice shiny Londinium LI.
> 
> Many thanks to CallumT for showing me what a great machine this is, and to CoffeeChap for enabling me to make the move and taking the time to help me out with this. It's guys like you that make this forum such a great place. Thank you both.
> 
> View attachment 6699
> View attachment 6700


Looks fantastic mate! Another CC special


----------



## welshrarebit

Congrats on the new beauty.


----------



## glevum

I see yours has has been shipped with a black boiler gauge, but DB's was a white one.


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> I see yours has has been shipped with a black boiler gauge, but DB's was a white one.


It's a model previous to the white gauges


----------



## 4085

Nothing, as it is a Bank Holiday of course.........


----------



## TonyW

Thecatlinux said:


> Great meeting you yesterday tony, I did try and divert your L1 into the back of the car yesterday but the chap was having none of it. Seen this machine close up its a real beauty .


Great to meet you too. Did you not get anything shiny then?


----------



## TonyW

Scotford said:


> Just out of question, how do you find the LaSpaz grinder? I've one in the shop and I'm interested to hear others opinions on it.


I've been quite happy with the La Spaz, although I'm told that the LI will show it's limitations. It was originally a stepped adjustment and I sometimes felt the steps weren't quite fine enough to dial-in properly , so I sourced the parts from MACAP to convert it to step-less and it's great. I usually single-dose and run it until the chute's clear, or if I've got a few people around I'd fill the hopper and set the timer which works good enough for me. I suspect I'm just on the first steps of a whole new learning curve now though. PM me if you want more info on the conversion & parts and we'll open a new thread.


----------



## TonyW

Mrboots2u said:


> It's a model previous to the white gauges


That's right.


----------



## Obnic

Charliej said:


> Guys the other Coffee Compass darker roasted coffee I urge you to try is the Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural Process, it's simply amazing to the point that I've found myself slightly annoyed I don't have time for another coffee if I'm running a little late to be somewhere.


Cheers Charliej. Just ordered some.


----------



## Scotford

@TonyW I had mine modded so it was stepless before I even had it delivered but cheers anyhoo. I only ask how it is for you as I flattened the notch on the chute a bit so I could get a bit more precise coverage with the grinds at a PF.


----------



## Thecatlinux

TonyW said:


> Great to meet you too. Did you not get anything shiny then?


 Oh yeah I got one of these


----------



## Charliej

Obnic said:


> Cheers Charliej. Just ordered some.


Hope you enjoy it as much as I'm doing at the moment, I get the feeling this is one coffee I'm going to be pissed off to come to the end of the 500g I bought just to try it and have a pile of other beans to get through before I can order more. I can see this being to me like Jampit is to DFK. I also supect it would blend very very well and add something to the Origin F30 we got as a DSOL lot, but I picked up 500g of Roberts & Co Monsoon Malabar to put with the Origin beans.

I also went to pick up my latest bargain from fleabay a Cambridge Audio S90 Subwoofer that has has a very expensive French Audax driver installed to replace the standard one, I ran the T/S parameters through some software and it's an excellent match for the size of the cabinet so game on for £16.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

glevum said:


> I see yours has has been shipped with a black boiler gauge, but DB's was a white one.


Stone me, glevum - you're eagle eyed


----------



## CallumT

Glad to be able to help you make the decision on your investment tony! Excellent machine.

Just received a birthday present from me to me this morning...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Callum the many of ever changing grinders... What's that now EK and HG


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Callum the many of ever changing grinders... What's that now EK and HG


You missed of the Robur?


----------



## CallumT

EK43 Robur (about to have a full auberins timer installed today) and the HG One : got something in the pipeline for soon hopefully!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> You missed of the Robur?


oh yeah, .... Callum send one to me please


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> oh yeah, .... Callum send one to me please


Loving the subliminal messages here....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Loving the subliminal messages here....


Give me ek , give me ek


----------



## David1976

a chemex, lid and filters. First brew today was delicious. No sediment at all and a totally different taste from the same beans compared to a moka pot, coffee machine or French press. I'm converted


----------



## iroko

CallumT said:


> Glad to be able to help you make the decision on your investment tony! Excellent machine.
> 
> Just received a birthday present from me to me this morning...


That's a cool birthday present.


----------



## 4085

Not cofffee related. I have a couple of these anyway, but when I saw one boxed, just had to buy it!


----------



## garydyke1

Nothing coffee related either 4 x 100g packs of whole leaf Sorachi Ace hops. One of them is going into a refreshing Summer pale


----------



## 4085

Just received this stuff from Coffee Compass. the Ethipian Red Cherry on Cahrlies suggestion, the Mahogany Malabar which I have had before and the Mystery Coffee where they tell you nowt about it and you have to guess!


----------



## oop north

Oops - sorry photo wrong way round! My made by knock tamper has just landed - hooray!


----------



## ahirsty

My Vario steel burrs have arrived. Time to buy a Chemex!


----------



## Kyle548

Just got some Union COE.

Cristal Cup Of Excellence Microlot 13, Honduras


----------



## m4lcs67

Just had 2 Inker Ischia espresso cups and saucers delivered this morning. I have had issues with my previous cups not fitting under the portafilter when sat on my scales, so after much grumbling I was pointed to these 2.5oz beauties. Blimey. Even I was surprised how tiny they are. They are like dolls cups


----------



## froggystyle

m4lcs67 said:


> Just had 2 Inker Ischia espresso cups and saucers delivered this morning. I have had issues with my previous cups not fitting under the portafilter when sat on my scales, so after much grumbling I was pointed to these 2.5oz beauties. Blimey. Even I was surprised how tiny they are. They are like dolls cups


Same scales as me Malc, i had to take the drip tray out to use my gaggia.

However, i have a cunning plan, just collecting some materials and then a day in my dads shed to overcome this problem!


----------



## ShortShots

Kyle548 said:


> Just got some Union COE.
> 
> Cristal Cup Of Excellence Microlot 13, Honduras


Had a bag of this a few weeks ago, made an amazing chemex/v60 and aeropress! Unfortunately after those I didnt have enough to dial in for espresso


----------



## Kyle548

ShortShots said:


> Had a bag of this a few weeks ago, made an amazing chemex/v60 and aeropress! Unfortunately after those I didnt have enough to dial in for espresso


At 40£ a kilo, I'd hope it can do anything.


----------



## drude

dfk41 said:


> Just received this stuff from Coffee Compass. the Ethipian Red Cherry on Cahrlies suggestion, the Mahogany Malabar which I have had before and the Mystery Coffee where they tell you nowt about it and you have to guess!


I really enjoyed the mystery beans, and they are great value for money


----------



## Obnic

Ethiopian Red Cherry Natural from Coffee Compass per Charliej's advice.


----------



## marcuswar

Obnic said:


> Ethiopian Red Cherry Natural from Coffee Compass per Charliej's advice.


Ordered some of this myself last night (after Charlie's recommendation).. I think CompassCoffee should be paying him commission









It's going to be quite a contrast to the Mocha Italia I'm drinking currently (it's like liquid plain chocolate)


----------



## Maestro Torta

A La Pavonni!


----------



## Daren

Maestro Torta said:


> A La Pavonni!


No pictures? It didn't happen


----------



## c_squared

Thread title...check. Got the right thread this time...check.

Three bags of artisan roast and a motta 35cl jug...


----------



## Thecatlinux

Some np cups







View attachment 6752
That seem to defy the laws of gravity !


----------



## Kyle548

David1976 said:


> a chemex, lid and filters. First brew today was delicious. No sediment at all and a totally different taste from the same beans compared to a moka pot, coffee machine or French press. I'm converted


How do you get the filters to do that?

Which filters do you have?


----------



## jeebsy

Hoping those Scottish beans sabotage you tonight!


----------



## David1976

It's the chemex square ones, just open them up and put the thicker 3 sided bit at the spout bit


----------



## c_squared

jeebsy said:


> Hoping those Scottish beans sabotage you tonight!


Haha, I'm keeping those back from tonight's action...just in case!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ordered Monday lunchtime arrived today , super quick, new roaster to try, excited ....

Tasting notes apricot , peanut butter and strawberry jam!


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Ordered Monday lunchtime arrived today , super quick, new roaster to try, excited ....
> 
> Tasting notes apricot , peanut butter and strawberry jam!


Looking forward to the feedback on these


----------



## FranEW

Mrboots2u said:


> Ordered Monday lunchtime arrived today , super quick, new roaster to try, excited ....
> 
> Tasting notes apricot , peanut butter and strawberry jam!


What are your thoughts on the mission coffee works stuff? What's thinking of putting in an order.


----------



## adam0bmx0

New burrs for my Rocky grinder, it's been re-born!


----------



## Mrboots2u

FranEW said:


> What are your thoughts on the mission coffee works stuff? What's thinking of putting in an order.


First order ....so don't know yet. I know glenn thought the dumerso from then was really good.

I'll give the is a few days rest and let you know.

Nice packaging though


----------



## FranEW

Mrboots2u said:


> First order ....so don't know yet. I know glenn thought the dumerso from then was really good.
> 
> I'll give the is a few days rest and let you know.
> 
> Nice packaging though


I've had a couple of dumersos this year and I've been chuffed with them all - rave, caravan. The packaging was what caught my attention! Will interesting to see if the packaging matches the coffee!


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Ordered Monday lunchtime arrived today , super quick, new roaster to try, excited ....
> 
> Tasting notes apricot , peanut butter and strawberry jam!


I hadn't planned to order any more beans for a while but can't pass up those tasting notes. Damn your eyes! Damn your britches!


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I hadn't planned to order any more beans for a while but can't pass up those tasting notes. Damn your eyes! Damn your britches!


Lol blame Daren .....he found those tasting notes , I hope it lives up to them to.


----------



## Mrboots2u

FranEW said:


> I've had a couple of dumersos this year and I've been chuffed with them all - rave, caravan. The packaging was what caught my attention! Will interesting to see if the packaging matches the coffee!


Need to try caravan out myself at some point l..l


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol blame Daren .....he found those tasting notes , I hope it lives up to them to.


Why do I always end up with the blame?


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol blame Daren .....he found those tasting notes , I hope it lives up to them to.


Went for the Sidamo, the Yirgacheffe and the Finca La Argentina


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Went for the Sidamo, the Yirgacheffe and the Finca La Argentina


Nice....................


----------



## jeebsy

I got GS11's Wemo, but think the wifi in my mum's isn't strong enough for it to pick up a signal by the coffee machine. It'll have to wait a few weeks to get up and running.


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> I got GS11's Wemo, but think the wifi in my mum's isn't strong enough for it to pick up a signal by the coffee machine. It'll have to wait a few weeks to get up and running.


Make sure it has the latest firmware installed (via the app) mine is stronger since the last update. May not help though....


----------



## glevum

jeebsy said:


> I got GS11's Wemo, but think the wifi in my mum's isn't strong enough for it to pick up a signal by the coffee machine. It'll have to wait a few weeks to get up and running.


A fantastic accessory for a coffee machine, but the android app sucks( the rules currently don't work)


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> A fantastic accessory for a coffee machine, but the android app sucks( the rules currently don't work)


Hmm seems to be ok on the nexus


----------



## Daren

glevum said:


> but the android app sucks( the rules currently don't work)


Try using IFTTT for the rules - it works perfectly and is much more versatile.


----------



## glevum

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmm seems to be ok on the nexus


since firmware update, rules wont work on my android or wife's iphone. hardly use rules anyway, just on hallway lamp. no worries as don't use rules on coffee machine.


----------



## glevum

Daren said:


> Try using IFTTT for the rules - it works perfectly and is much more versatile.


thanks Daren, will try that.


----------



## Kyle548

David1976 said:


> It's the chemex square ones, just open them up and put the thicker 3 sided bit at the spout bit


I've only used the circle ones.

Wonder what the difference is.


----------



## Daren

The square ones have 4 corners, the round ones don't









I don't think there is any difference apart from shape. Some prefer square as they can be easier to remove.


----------



## Kyle548

Daren said:


> The square ones have 4 corners, the round ones don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is any difference apart from shape. Some prefer square as they can be easier to remove.


Never had much trouble removing the round one, but maybe the bigger chemex are taller.


----------



## David1976

Kyle548 said:


> Never had much trouble removing the round one, but maybe the bigger chemex are taller.


I had planned to buy the round ones but the shop only sold square ones the bits that stick up make it easy to lift out.


----------



## jeebsy

glevum said:


> A fantastic accessory for a coffee machine, but the android app sucks( the rules currently don't work)


Got it plugged in right beside the router now trying to test it out but can't get the wemo to show up on my Wi-Fi settings


----------



## FranEW

jeebsy said:


> Got it plugged in right beside the router now trying to test it out but can't get the wemo to show up on my Wi-Fi settings


I spent around 2 hours setting up my wemo on my android phone, the app is just pretty naff. I don't think there is any nack to setting it up successfully you just gotta keep at it. Have you reset the wemo at all?


----------



## jcheung

I may have ordered too much...


----------



## dsc

Muahahaha finally a genuine set, this should be good.


----------



## Xpenno

FranEW said:


> I spent around 2 hours setting up my wemo on my android phone, the app is just pretty naff. I don't think there is any nack to setting it up successfully you just gotta keep at it. Have you reset the wemo at all?


2 hours







took me 5 minutes, you sure it's not broken?

Jeebsy, did you factory reset it? It could be set to use someone else's wireless? Not sure how to do it though. The setup was very easy from memory but it would have to be in factory defaults for it to work correctly.


----------



## Xpenno

dsc said:


> Muahahaha finally a genuine set, this should be good.


Nice work, hoping to see the finished item one day


----------



## FranEW

Xpenno said:


> 2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me 5 minutes, you sure it's not broken?
> 
> Jeebsy, did you factory reset it? It could be set to use someone else's wireless? Not sure how to do it though. The setup was very easy from memory but it would have to be in factory defaults for it to work correctly.


There is a button on top of the device, if you hold it down whilst plugging it in it should flash quickly and reset


----------



## dsc

Xpenno said:


> Nice work, hoping to see the finished item one day


I'm sure at some point it will be finished









Regards,

T.


----------



## Obnic

New lens hood for the Mini.










Not sure if this improvised lid is blasphemy or irony but it was in the cupboard and it fits.


----------



## marcuswar

A bag of CompassCoffee's Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural process coffee beans.

Excellent service as usual from CC, ordered on Tuesday evening and arrived today. I have noticed that other people on the forum have had bags with the roast date printed on the label but non of mine have ever arrived that way. They just say "hand roasted pure" at the top. It's a minor point but I've sent them an email to query this.

Can't wait to try it... it better be nice Charlie or I'll be coming to get you !


----------



## coffeechap

Torr convex, trapez and goldfinger tampers at last....


----------



## coffeechap

Oh and this ready for milanski


----------



## michaelg

coffeechap said:


> Oh and this ready for milanski
> 
> View attachment 6779


What kind of jug is that? Looks cool!


----------



## coffeechap

That is a Japanese latte art jug


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> That is a Japanese latte art jug


Does it do Japanese latte art?


----------



## Daren

Postie delivered this.... Fruity


----------



## aodstratford

coffeechap said:


> Oh and this ready for milanski
> 
> View attachment 6779


Like that jug - looks good. Where from and how much may I ask?


----------



## coffeechap

Almost forgot not today but a couple of days ago the postie brought these, only got them out of boxes today!!


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> Almost forgot not today but a couple of days ago the postie brought these, only got them out of boxes today!!
> 
> View attachment 6783


Ah, the latest hg one. Very nice. Seem to be quite a few of these popping up these days.


----------



## coffeechap

aodstratford said:


> Like that jug - looks good. Where from and how much may I ask?


Here

http://cafekultur.theshoppad.com/#/product/wadasuke-pitcher-jp-a-piece-of-art


----------



## Flibster

Nothing recently other than an invite from my local hospital to get my bi-annual assortment of x-rays done. Bah.

I need to go spend some money I think....

[edit] Actually, I did receive 3 new, old stock 1974 Weber idf carbs to fit to my 246 4 valve heads along with 3 rebuild kits for them. Already in Nawfuk with the spanner monkey.


----------



## Flibster

I go and talk about needing to spend some money and this morning... My Cold Bruer turns up.









Initial impressions of it. Very impressive and deceptively simple. Will give it a damn good clean and get some ice and crack on with playing later on. Got to rebuild the sink first.


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> Almost forgot not today but a couple of days ago the postie brought these, only got them out of boxes today!!
> 
> View attachment 6783


Check that grinder out..... What is it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> Check that grinder out..... What is it?


HG One manual conical grinder with 83mm burrs made in the USA.


----------



## Big O

who says size doesn't matter! Lovely machine esp with those 83mm's.


----------



## garydyke1

Some 500g x 0.01 scales which fit the drip tray perfectly , a god-send being able to measure split pours accurately.

Oh and some raised-beds for the garden , the allotment project just got serious


----------



## froggystyle

The Systemic Kid said:


> HG One manual conical grinder with 83mm burrs made in the USA.


Just checked out the website, thats a very cool looking grinder.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Certainly is


----------



## froggystyle

Wonder if you can fit a motor...

Just kidding!


----------



## coffeechap

push that button, push that button


----------



## froggystyle

No seriously, its a nice bit of kit, how does it perform?


----------



## coffeechap

Th HG1 is the best hand grinder you can buy, the grind consistency is exceptional and the new adjustment mech is really good, they need a good bit of seasoning to get the best from them but once dialled in will give consistent fluffy grinds.


----------



## Soll

I love my HG1, Dave is absolutely right, the grinds are so consistent and the hand grinding hasn't got on my nerves at all infact, I enjoy it!


----------



## Geordie Boy

froggystyle said:


> No seriously, its a nice bit of kit, how does it perform?


If you ever want a play on one, you know you're always welcome to pop over to mine


----------



## Kyle548

IMS Shower screen, a new pf spring and a bunch of hario paper filters today.


----------



## froggystyle

Geordie Boy said:


> If you ever want a play on one, you know you're always welcome to pop over to mine


Ahh yes, forgot about the invitation mate.

Maybe i could pop over next Sunday if your free, wife is away for the day...


----------



## MWJB

coffeechap said:


> Almost forgot not today but a couple of days ago the postie brought these, only got them out of boxes today!!
> 
> View attachment 6783


Ermm, is there some 'in joke' I'm not aware of, where the first forum member to mention the Vesuvius goes to bed with no tea?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MWJB said:


> Ermm, is there some 'in joke' I'm not aware of, where the first forum member to mention the Vesuvius goes to bed with no tea?


He gets that many new toys we try not to encourage his addiction by talking about it


----------



## coffeechap

Finaly someone noticed well done mark


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Finaly someone noticed well done mark


Is that a new mg electrics double plug socket Dave?


----------



## welshrarebit

CC has a Vesuvius loitering about while I drink tap water, sad times.


----------



## froggystyle

It doesnt have a lever though?


----------



## coffeechap

well it does have the ability to do a lever pressure profile though


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> well it does have the ability to do a lever pressure profile though


Hmmm interesting....

Actually i have no idea what means, gaggia on/gaggia off is my limit at the minute!


----------



## IanP

3 new steam tips for my Alex Duetto Mk4 - 1 x 3 hole, 2 x 4 hole in different alignments, from Bella Barista, where else!

'scuse phone photo quality.

Having use the supplied 2 hole for this morning's flat whites, I used the 3 hole one for after lunch flatties. No comparison. FAR more control and thick glossy microfoam instantly. Looking forward to experimenting with the 4 hole variants too in due course. WOW!









(Will also double post this on the Duetto Forum.)


----------



## marcuswar

Ohh nice tips IanP









Do you happen to know what thread size these are ? I'm trying to find a better tip for my lowly Isomac Tea but an struggling to find anywhere selling them. On my machine the arm has the male thread and the tips have the female and I seem to remember they are 10mm. JasonWood1 kindly sent me an old broken tip from his Fracino machine which just to test if it fitted, which it did.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm hoping I'm might have use for this stash very soon.....


----------



## jeebsy

Is that the stale stash? I'm on the hunt this weekend too....


----------



## ronsil

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm hoping I'm might have use for this stash very soon....


Not enough....not enough. You're going to need more than those few beans to feed the beast & get him/her settled


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm hoping I'm might have use for this stash very soon.....


 that'll be the first 3 minutes grind taken care of....


----------



## Jason1wood

Marcus, I think the Fracino are much bigger than these. I've now got a Verona and the tip threads are much smaller. I'd like to know if these would fit the Verona, think I'll need to ring BB.


----------



## IanP

marcuswar said:


> Ohh nice tips IanP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know what thread size these are ? I'm trying to find a better tip for my lowly Isomac Tea but an struggling to find anywhere selling them. On my machine the arm has the male thread and the tips have the female and I seem to remember they are 10mm. JasonWood1 kindly sent me an old broken tip from his Fracino machine which just to test if it fitted, which it did.


ha ha Marcus! Keep your peepers off my Tips!

These are male threads on the tips, the arms have the females, so no good for your female tips [god this sounds pervy!] .......Hope this helps. You can't beat a great set of tips


----------



## Jason1wood

I need tips!!! Hehe


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> He gets that many new toys we try not to encourage his addiction by talking about it


I didn't comment as I didn't think he was that excited about them...he'd left them in the boxes for days by the sounds of it


----------



## Phil104

So, to return to what arrived in the post today - I received a 'superior mini digital platform scale' ('this little champ') in double quick time via the bay and China and as trailled on another thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16218-I-love-my-scales-(they-cost-less-than-a-tenner)&highlight=scales

and also a fetching black Airscape container (in pursuit of retaining freshness) also in double quick time from Ethical Addictions

http://www.eacoffee.co.uk/ourshop/prod_2256436-AirScape-64-floz-by-Planetary-Design.html


----------



## Phil104

To return to what arrived in the post today - a 'superior mini digital platform scale' (aka 'this little champ') in super quick time via the bay and China and as recommended on another thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16218-I-love-my-scales-(they-cost-less-than-a-tenner)&highlight=scales

and an AirScape container, in fetching black, also in super quick time, from Ethical Addictions:

http://www.eacoffee.co.uk/ourshop/prod_2256436-AirScape-64-floz-by-Planetary-Design.html


----------



## El carajillo

Jason1wood said:


> I need tips!!! Hehe


VERONA tips 8 mm male thread


----------



## Mrboots2u

More cups , yeah I know I have a problem ....

Thanks Callum


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm hoping I'm might have use for this stash very soon.....


Go on, take thAt funnel thing off the bottom before sticking these bags through it and film the results. You know you want to!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lol I might stick a bucket underneath and film how long 10kg takes


----------



## marcuswar

Jason1wood said:


> Marcus, I think the Fracino are much bigger than these. I've now got a Verona and the tip threads are much smaller. I'd like to know if these would fit the Verona, think I'll need to ring BB.


Nice upgrade Jason, did you post piccies in the "show off your setup" section ?



IanP said:


> ha ha Marcus! Keep your peepers off my Tips!
> 
> These are male threads on the tips, the arms have the females, so no good for your female tips [god this sounds pervy!] .......Hope this helps. You can't beat a great set of tips


Thanks for the update... shame they won't fit my machine I guess my search will continue.

I do "recall" seeing this set of 3 tips but I don't think the wife would be too impressed.

View attachment 6848


----------



## RagingMammoth

Well, I feel like Knock have earned some of my respect back and have either done something very modest, or made a big mistake.

They sent me a full refund when I only got one of the items I ordered. Today, I received the other item I ordered even with the full refund.


----------



## garydyke1

This weeks IMM and an r2Mini Refractometer : )


----------



## Geordie Boy

Coffee extremes


----------



## DavidBondy

Cups and cars for me today! I went out early to collect six Nuova Point News Espresso cups and saucers. Two pairs already spoken for.

Then the postman himself delivered a delightful Londinium cup and saucer courtesy of Mr Boots! Thanks Martin!!!

Finally, I went to Bishop's Stortford to drop off my old S-Type Jaguar and collect my brand new Range Rover Evoque coupe!

To cap it all, the RR dealer gave me a bottle of champers and two flute glasses.

All-in-all a good day and it isn't even lunchtime!


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> Coffee extremes


loving the new IMM bags


----------



## CallumT

Recieved a fitting present this morning from Martin










Arrived on the right day aswell as it's my birthday









Other notable achievements are completing my mazzer conversions bad ass black timered dosered robur and royal


----------



## Geordie Boy

garydyke1 said:


> loving the new IMM bags


If he ever makes them red and white striped I'm cancelling!


----------



## welshrarebit

CallumT said:


> Arrived on the right day aswell as it's my birthday


Happy Birthday! Have a good one.


----------



## Big O

This! Torr tamper with a special brass handle and 58.4mm trapezconvex base along with an IMS comp 14-20gr basket.


----------



## jeebsy

Since mission coffee and a nice wee present from bootsy


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Since mission coffee and a nice wee present from bootsy


3oz lungo size jeebsy....food for those longer sweet extractions


----------



## jeebsy

Those beans should be pretty good fodder for the EK going by the tasting notes


----------



## 4515

CallumT said:


> Recieved a fitting present this morning from Martin
> 
> Arrived on the right day aswell as it's my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other notable achievements are completing my mazzer conversions bad ass black timered dosered robur and royal


Grinders look great Callum - the black really suits them

... and happy birthday - have a great day !


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Plus one. Happy birthday Callum.


----------



## oop north

Ooh, I am loving the black Mazzer look! Mine is so boring in grey...


----------



## jeebsy

CallumT said:


> Other notable achievements are completing my mazzer conversions bad ass black timered dosered robur and royal


They look awesome! Happy birthday


----------



## 4515

Postie brought me my DSOL beans - smell was amazing when I took the bags out of the Jiffy bag

Also brought me two blocks of Hasslachers drinking chocolate for Mrs WD and a 16uF start up capacitor


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> Th HG1 is the best hand grinder you can buy, the grind consistency is exceptional and the new adjustment mech is really good, they need a good bit of seasoning to get the best from them but once dialled in will give consistent fluffy grinds.


So you rate the step to stepped then? Fine enough adjustments?


----------



## Daren

CallumT said:


> Arrived on the right day aswell as it's my birthday


Happy 16th Birthday Callum


----------



## CallumT

I am a well seasoned 20 year old, wheres the respect in this community!


----------



## Mrboots2u

CallumT said:


> I am a well seasoned 20 year old, wheres the respect in this community!


Lol........have a good night callum


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol........have a good night callum


He can have sex legally now!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I think he is making a pass at you callum ....


----------



## El carajillo

working dog said:


> Postie brought me my DSOL beans - smell was amazing when I took the bags out of the Jiffy bag
> 
> Also brought me two blocks of Hasslachers drinking chocolate for Mrs WD and a 16uF start up capacitor


Andrew just out of curiosity why does Mrs W D want a 16 uF start up capacitor????


----------



## jonathan

Got a Rancilio Silvia steamwand for my Gaggia Classic. Not sure why I bought it as I only espresso or Americano!!! That common disease 'Upgrade-itis' I think.


----------



## 4515

El carajillo said:


> Andrew just out of curiosity why does Mrs W D want a 16 uF start up capacitor????


Glad the grammar police are on patrol









She really wanted a 22uF cap but will have to make do with this one


----------



## Pompeyexile

To be honest this wasn't a postie delivery but I treated myself. Now I know many of you would say what a waste of money when you can use your mobile phone but I always forget to turn mine on or charge it, plus as I'm getting older the old mince pies are finding it harder to focus close up. No buttons to go wrong just touch sensitive and to be fare it does only require a light touch to set, start and stop it. OK so it was £14.99 a bit rich for a stop/start count up/down timer but it's solid and very good quality, the Salter Silver Glass Timer.


----------



## jeebsy

Timers are essential bits of kit. I got a CDN one which I'd cracking.


----------



## Daren

Pompeyexile said:


> To be honest this wasn't a postie delivery but I treated myself. Now I know many of you would say what a waste of money when you can use your mobile phone but I always forget to turn mine on or charge it, plus as I'm getting older the old mince pies are finding it harder to focus close up. No buttons to go wrong just touch sensitive and to be fare it does only require a light touch to set, start and stop it. OK so it was £14.99 a bit rich for a stop/start count up/down timer but it's solid and very good quality, the Salter Silver Glass Timer.
> 
> View attachment 6920


I bought a set of these (Union Jack style). Don't get them wet (even a splash) as the beep stops working









Were you surprised how big they were?


----------



## Xpenno

My plan for getting a new grinder to keep me occupied until the EK arrived worked really well in one way...










Two days after securing said new grinder I was told the EK was a couple of days out, lol!

Big thanks to the fixer for hooking me up with the grinder and also a shiny new Torr, very happy with both









Also managed to score some beans from Colonna & Smalls and I'm really looking forward to tucking into them soon!


----------



## Pompeyexile

I wanted big because as I said my old eyes aren't what they were, but I like the fact they just sit there all big and imposing like a Clint Eastwood of the timer world, saying 'come on punk, set me off if you dare!'

I also like the fact that they are heavy for a timer because of the glass, they sit very sturdy on the counter. Only caveat being because of the weight they could do with stronger magnets on the back but then again I doubt I'll be sticking them to the fridge.

Not had them near any water but then no reason too, but I'll keep them well clear on your advice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Small Batch "Mystery" DSOL blend.


----------



## Jason1wood

Not the postie, but picked it up from dfk on Sunday.

RR55 grinder


----------



## jeebsy

Keeping the orange theme going


----------



## CallumT

Looking good jeebsy!


----------



## Mike mc

jeebsy said:


> Keeping the orange theme going


My grinders looking good in the background mate lol


----------



## coffeechap

Wondered if you snaffled the jeebs royal


----------



## jeebsy

There's going to be a few tears when that beauty gets boxed up and and flies the nest, it's been an emotional six months. Was almost tempted to keep it as a backup but that would have been wanton in the extreme.


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> There's going to be a few tears when that beauty gets boxed up and and flies the nest, it's been an emotional six months. Was almost tempted to keep it as a backup but that would have been wanton in the extreme.


You can always paint the ek in the same colours!


----------



## jeebsy

The EK looks like it would be a lot more awkward to get a stripe on, there's lots of edges and bends and shit. If it comes apart easily enough i'll get a couple of quotes though


----------



## Jason1wood

What colour you getting Jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy

White. Bit different innit


----------



## garydyke1

Just get an orange dial


----------



## Jason1wood

Cool, white is lush.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Hey Jeebsy, you're not half Dutch are you? Just wondered loik what with this thing you have for things orange. Looks smashing though. Just out of interest what size cups do you use for flat whites or lattes? I'm using 8oz cups at the moment.


----------



## jeebsy

Nah I'm Scottish with a touch of Irish somewhere down the line. Love grey and orange as a combo and the orange theme just came from there


----------



## Charliej

Well I've now had a black metal item delivered:

  SAM_0263 by charliejeal, on Flickr

  SAM_0264 by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## marcuswar

Spending your Lotto winnings I see. Did the Mythos not live up to your expectations then Charlie


----------



## Charliej

marcuswar said:


> Spending your Lotto winnings I see. Did the Mythos not live up to your expectations then Charlie


Lol, no having had the demo Hausgrind I got quite attached to it for making brewed coffee and also for grinding "guest" espresso shots as well so had to have one.


----------



## Trevor

Well not so much a coffee item, but a good helping hand and a good bit of kit.


----------



## Mike mc

Trevor said:


> Well not so much a coffee item, but a good helping hand and a good bit of kit.


Ordered mine off eBay a week and half ago still not arrived yet.pc world have blamed Royal Mail and apparently its been returned to them today and they are resending with a courier

So in other words it equates to we had no stock and strung you along


----------



## Iwwstriker

New beans to my daily diet.










Rave beans, gotta try the new Warrawee


----------



## marcuswar

A forum KeepCup courtesy of Glenn and the Easter Bunny free pour competition


----------



## DavidBondy

Iwwstriker said:


> Rave beans, gotta try the new Warrawee


I'd be very interested to hear what you think of the Warrawee, Ivan. How dark is the roast?


----------



## Iwwstriker

DavidBondy said:


> I'd be very interested to hear what you think of the Warrawee, Ivan. How dark is the roast?


It was specified on Rave's website to rest for a minimum of 10 days before using it. And it says a medium roast. The smell from the bag is good, a little bit of acidity and fruity and more of caramel. Not sure how well it will go with milk.

But I had a bad experience with Starbucks Dark Roast beans. It's not very forgiving and I ended up extracting quite a lot of bitterness every 7 out of 10 trials. Guess I am more used to medium roast now.

So I ended up making coffee using the Columbian Suarez beans now. It's so sweet and caramelizing~~!!!! (If the milk-espresso ratio is high, and with a 1:1.9 extraction, the espresso itself is mouth-watering~~!!!)

=D


----------



## DavidBondy

OK. Interesting. I just had a look on the Rave site and saw that it's a medium roast. Probably too pale for me!!


----------



## Wobin19

A few bags of Londinium Brazilian Fazenda, Passeio Beans. 18 days rest recommended by Reiss. Not sure I can wait that long!


----------



## DavidBondy

I'm waiting for two bags of Londinium Rwandan to mature. Roasted on 28th April so this weekend it should be ready!


----------



## Big O

This is not an EK43, it's an EJ DE89L with a Super Badger brush and a Muhle RHM stand. Lovely shave this morning with some TOB sandalwood cream


----------



## Obnic

Thanks Daren. Arrived today. Perfect fit.


----------



## m4lcs67

A delivery of a spangly new Gaggia naked portafilter with a 21g basket from Happy Donkey. The tracking of my consignment was amazing. I had been following the progress of it all morning and I could see where the driver was and how many deliveries he had made, where I was in the queue and what time to expect him. Brilliant. All that remains is to work out how to use the new portafilter.


----------



## Scotford

m4lcs67 said:


> All that remains is to work out how to use the new portafilter.


That's easy. You put coffee in it, whack it in your machine and turn the pump on.

Doing it well on the other hand...


----------



## jeebsy

Dont look too closely the first few times


----------



## Kyle548

Obnic said:


> Thanks Daren. Arrived today. Perfect fit.


I have one, but the forks on my grinder are too high.

Can't use it....


----------



## Jason1wood

Just about to pull the trigger on one of the lens hoods myself. Hope it fits


----------



## Jason1wood

View attachment 7046


Courtesy of Jeebsy & Duracell071


----------



## Thecatlinux

You can never have enough scales


----------



## Tewdric

A porlex tall hand grinder for a forthcoming camping trip! What a lovely thing!


----------



## marcuswar

Thecatlinux said:


> You can never have enough scales


They look to be the exact ones I use. They are pretty good for the price, just a little slow to TARE but they do the job. They are nice and small and the weighing plate is just large enough for the filter basket to sit on and I can just about balance a cup on it when weighing the shot. I think I paid about £6.50 from fleabay but after a week they stopped working so I complained to the seller who sent me another set that never arrived so he refunded me instead. Took the scales apart and found that one of the wires from the battery compartment had come off the main board so soldered it back on and they've worked fine ever since. Great set of scales for the price... FREE









Looking on Amazon the other night I noticed that there is seller on there selling them for £4.95 with free postage, at that price they're almost disposable.


----------



## DavidBondy

Roasted coffee! My first purchase from Coffee Compass. I ordered 500g each of Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit and Extra Dark Wild Ethiopian Highland and Richard very kindly sent me a sample of his other two dark roasts - Mocha Italia and Extra Dark French Breakfast. All roasted on 13th or 14th May so now I have the long wait!

Richard even thought to pop some Jampit Hit greens in for me to try to roast at home. Add to the above a couple more of his excellent CoffeeVac storage jars and I am a happy chappy today. I have to say that Richard is a thorough gentleman and I found Coffee Compass a complete pleasure to deal with!

View attachment 7054


I also received my usual 6kg of green Old Brown Java from Another Coffee but it is hardly worth a photograph!


----------



## froggystyle

marcuswar said:


> They look to be the exact ones I use. They are pretty good for the price, just a little slow to TARE but they do the job. They are nice and small and the weighing plate is just large enough for the filter basket to sit on and I can just about balance a cup on it when weighing the shot. I think I paid about £6.50 from fleabay but after a week they stopped working so I complained to the seller who sent me another set that never arrived so he refunded me instead. Took the scales apart and found that one of the wires from the battery compartment had come off the main board so soldered it back on and they've worked fine ever since. Great set of scales for the price... FREE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking on Amazon the other night I noticed that there is seller on there selling them for £4.95 with free postage, at that price they're almost disposable.


I have these also, mine has started acting a little strange, when you turn them on it reads zero, but then jumps up to 0.3g, it clears when you tare though.

Think mine were peanuts from China on Ebay.


----------



## Sofmonk

Torr tamper - XS pear, 58mm trapez and a tamping mat - thanks to Dave.

Delivery came right after I enjoyed a flatwhite- I guess i had a good reason to make another









Both items are really well made, the mat fits perfectly under the HG one blind tumbler and the tamper is great fit for the IMS basket.


----------



## coffeechap

That's not the pear but glad you love it


----------



## oop north

Two Torr Tampers arrived today - courtesy of Coffeechap. Will do photo later perhaps, trying to make myself do some work at the moment...


----------



## James811

Just bought myself the same scales Richard got delivered yesterday









I have some that weigh to a gram which I use for my supplements and stuff but, if you're gonna do something, do it right! Haha


----------



## 4515

3 bags of HB beans which are now on the 'holiday pile' ready for a week in the sun (fingers crossed !)


----------



## Pompeyexile

A delivery from Rave of 1kg of Mocha Java and 250g of decaffeinated and I also picked up today a 200g bag of Nicaragua Finca and Brazil Fazenda from York Coffee Emporium.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Some more Rave offerings , and my nuvoa point espressos from MR Bond

Damn ipad can't remember which is up and which is down


----------



## Kyle548

Not exactly today, but I got this stand and electric heater.










And the final product.


----------



## Big O

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe from the Ayichesh region in Borena. Traceability seems limited and the cherries are sourced from various farmers in the area harvested between November and January. Recipe calls for 19-20gr in 34-38gr out in 28 secs at 93-94c. Free pencil thrown in assume they're trying to say "you're going to need to take notes"







Haven't had Ethiopian for awhile now, looking forward to trying this.


----------



## Neill

Kyle548 said:


> Not exactly today, but I got this stand and electric heater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the final product.


That's a great looking siphon Kyle. How do you find it compares to the hario?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Agree with Neil... What the temp adjustment like on the electric Heater...


----------



## Kyle548

Neill said:


> That's a great looking siphon Kyle. How do you find it compares to the hario?


Only ever had the Hario in cafés in Japan; which were good, but brewed a little on the hot side.

The syphon is pretty good though, it's 1 quart capacity and like all syphons and moka pots, is extremely picky about how much you brew.

I find the minimum is 700g - anything less tends to extract poorly.

I used 500g just so I could test the coil heater and it was a little over extracted - the draw down stalled and to be honest I forgot to time the steep.

When filled to capacity, it's very temp stable.

It has a glass rod, so you get a pretty clean cup.

A little dirtier than a pour over - but only a few grounds and if you extract right, hardly any oil.

It can have a tendency to stall though if you grind too fine.

When done right the tasting notes can be very clear, though.

I bought the Hario because this one is too big for one person, but it's still making it's way from HK.

Will be interesting to compare when it arrives.


----------



## Kyle548

Mrboots2u said:


> Agree with Neil... What the temp adjustment like on the electric Heater...


There isn't one; it's on or off.

The idea is to turn it off when the water is up to temp in the brew chamber and let the residual heat summer the boiling chamber. Then remove the heater when your ready for drawdown.

With a full 1l of water, it brings the water up top to almost exactly 92 by the time the top is full- starting with warm tap water.

It's a little less easy with less water though, it took a bit of messing around to get the water right with 500g.


----------



## Neill

Kyle548 said:


> There isn't one; it's on or off.
> 
> The idea is to turn it off when the water is up to temp in the brew chamber and let the residual heat summer the boiling chamber. Then remove the heater when your ready for drawdown.
> 
> With a full 1l of water, it brings the water up top to almost exactly 92 by the time the top is full- starting with warm tap water.
> 
> It's a little less easy with less water though, it took a bit of messing around to get the water right with 500g.


Think I'd prefer butane for the heater.


----------



## Kyle548

Neill said:


> Think I'd prefer butane for the heater.


It's very slow, but I got it so I could use it at work.

Also, the popular "coffee burner" that HB sell doesn't fit on the stand for this one without some creative work around; some guy on HB designed a syphon board for example.

To be honest, it works 100x faster as a stove top model.

But it's still pretty cool to sit back and watch it heat.

Convection dynamics are pretty cool.


----------



## Kyle548

After it gets to half way, the steam pressure starts to increase exponentially, it's pretty quick after that.


----------



## Obnic

Missed the post today because we started early to get to the Moorfields Eye Hospital but this was my consolation prize:


----------



## Thecatlinux

Super jolly stickers.c/o Jeebsy... Cheers mate


----------



## m4lcs67

A spangly new gloss black Eureka Mignon grinder. Looks ace sat next to my Classic on the worktop. Just waiting for the beans now.


----------



## jeebsy

Thecatlinux said:


> Super jolly stickers.c/o Jeebsy... Cheers mate


Glad you got them


----------



## garydyke1

Thecatlinux said:


> Super jolly stickers.c/o Jeebsy... Cheers mate


I recognise those stickers : )


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 7125
Already being put to use .


----------



## jeebsy

You should probably swing a thanks Gary's way too


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> Glad you got them


nearly didn't The corner of the envelope had been teared open, so someone had a look inside


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> You should probably swing a thanks Gary's way too


Thank you too Gary , as I get the gist they originated from you.


----------



## jeebsy

That was be being a tinker and reusing the same envelope


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> That was be being a tinker and reusing the same envelope


And after I gift wrapped the Duraplug ! Must be a north south divide thing. Thanks again really chuffed ! I guess small things amuse small minds.


----------



## jeebsy

No idea why I didn't just use a new one, would probably have been easier all in all


----------



## Charliej

jeebsy said:


> No idea why I didn't just use a new one, would probably have been easier all in all


I guess being back in Scotland instinct took over as it cost less to do that


----------



## charris

I got this a week ago to start with espresso. I really want an L1 but I decided that it is more sensible to try one out before ordering it.

I have pulled 20 shots so far, all better than the nespressos I have been used to.


----------



## m4lcs67

Two bags of Rave Signature beans and also a couple of Bodum Pavina thermal glasses. At long last my set-up is complete. Oh yeahhhh!!!


----------



## James811

Got home from offshore to this lot. I picked up smokey barns new Columbia on the way home, then there's some scales as I needed some better one for coffee than the kitchen ones I had. Then raves Jagong collage, fudge blend for the missus, and a sampler of their Italian blend


----------



## simontc

A complete surprise; turns out my partner ordered me an aeropress after I became besotted with one at a friends. Also a pack of rave's signature.

This is going to make my mornings a tad more fun


----------



## froggystyle

James811 said:


> Got home from offshore to this lot. I picked up smokey barns new Columbia on the way home, then there's some scales as I needed some better one for coffee than the kitchen ones I had. Then raves Jagong collage, fudge blend for the missus, and a sampler of their Italian blend


Could you do me a small favour, when you open the Jagong, post a phot of the beans so i can see what hey are like.

Have just finished roasting a kg and cold not get a nice even roast no matter what i tried, would be interested to see the level on those beans.

Thanks


----------



## James811

Yea sure can mate


----------



## James811

Here you go mate. Opened them for a pic for you


----------



## James811

Hope that's a little helpful


----------



## froggystyle

Nice one!

Hard to tell, would you say they are even with little chaff left on them?


----------



## James811

Gotta be honest, that sounds a different language mate. I'd say they're similar to rabbit poo in colour. No seriously though, they're a medium I'd say. Not light roast but not Starbucks burnt. Sorry I can't be more helpful


----------



## froggystyle

sorry, even = roasted the same colour across all beans. chaff = kind of like skin on them still.


----------



## James811

They're even. And they're a little rougher that I usually think beans feel so that could be the skin perhaps?


----------



## Phil104

What a marvelous day - first visit to Ozone in London and then arrived home to find delivered, in super fast time, from Coffe Compass a couple of their CoffeeVacs (as mentioned on at least one thread elsewhere), my bean order - Cosat Rica La Pastora Cooperative and, perhaps because it was my first order from them a bag of 1st roast Colombian Santa Ines and a bag of their contender for mystery mark 3...all roasted on 21 May, i.e., yesterday. Astonishingly good service in my book and P+P reasonable, too.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Those CoffeeVacs are great. I use mine all the time


----------



## Kyle548

froggystyle said:


> Could you do me a small favour, when you open the Jagong, post a phot of the beans so i can see what hey are like.
> 
> Have just finished roasting a kg and cold not get a nice even roast no matter what i tried, would be interested to see the level on those beans.
> 
> Thanks


I can show you when I get home tonight


----------



## Phil104

Geordie Boy said:


> Those CoffeeVacs are great. I use mine all the time


 They got great press on a thread, coffee storage, which is what led me to them. THe forum weaves its magic (and is responsible for me spending yet more money).


----------



## Kyle548

Kyle548 said:


> I can show you when I get home tonight


Crap, how late was that


----------



## Charliej

Phil104 said:


> They got great press on a thread, coffee storage, which is what led me to them. THe forum weaves its magic (and is responsible for me spending yet more money).


Glad I was able to help on emptying your wallet







It's good to be able to help someone else with this rather have temptation emptying my own lol.


----------



## drude

I just got a similar parcel from Coffee Compass - just one storage tub, but the same freebies as Phil104 alongside another bag of the mystery bean and the Ethiopian Cherry Red Charliej has been recommending. Great service from Coffee Compass


----------



## Gadgetz

Not so much in the post as personally delivered and tested for quality control purposes.

A new pressure gauge (on loan).

I've not tested the S24 and it turns out it's adjustable, only by means a release valve, this means I use a little extra water where it lets off pressure into the tray, but now I'm down to 9 bar rather than the original 14+ :/

Leigh the chap from Edisia has been putting a lot of time and effort into getting a 'better' affordable gauge, turns out most of them aren't temp rated over 65! And since quality is his main aim he went on a little mission to source superior parts. It also really frustrated him that the gauge would always end up wonky







.

He used to sell the lower quality items and found he did get returns, so has come up with this and it worked a treat as well as looking kinda fancy in comparison to the plasticky ones he showed me, oh and it reads the right way up


















Now to adjust grind etc, had a play with the naked straight after adjusting and it's a lot cleaner now, chuffed!


----------



## 4085

I am back as a Gaggia Classic owner.....2006, mint!


----------



## marcuswar

Nice and shiny example dfk41 ... and with the rare panarello wand, they all seem to have the Silvia wands nowadays









I like how you've stood to one side so we can't see you reflected in image... are you camera shy or were you naked ?


----------



## 4085

This just arrived. Iw anted something to make frothy milk when I play with the caravel and may not have the L1 turned on. It came from China, have not used it yet. Cost £9 delivered, so am not losing a fortune if it is crap!


----------



## 4085

marcuswar said:


> Nice and shiny example dfk41 ... and with the rare panarello wand, they all seem to have the Silvia wands nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you've stood to one side so we can't see you reflected in image... are you camera shy or were you naked ?


On this occasion, neither! It was just a better angle...LOL


----------



## froggystyle

First time i have seen someone go back to a classic from higher end machines!

How come?


----------



## Obnic

You inducting family members again?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> First time i have seen someone go back to a classic from higher end machines!
> 
> How come?


DFK's got a taste for modded equipment. He'll probably put a lever on the Classic and call it an Achille. Does look in really good nick.


----------



## 4085

Every now and again, I like to go back to basics. When you play with high end kit, you forget. It is nice to go back to a Classic every now and then, just for a bit of fun and see how good your coffee craft actually is!


----------



## Obnic

dfk41 said:


> Every now and again, I like to go back to basics.


Sounds like Matt Pergers WBC pitch. Either that or the Python sketch with the two rich guys remembering their childhood 'father woke us up two hours before we'd gone to bed to lick road clean with our tongues then make coffee on a Classic...'


----------



## Thecatlinux

Apparently we needed these.......


----------



## froggystyle

Silvia steam wand.

Cant wait to try it when its warmed up!

View attachment 7227


----------



## Kyle548

I relieved a Hario syphon yesterday and then proceeded to smash the top chamber today.


----------



## Charliej

Kyle548 said:


> I relieved a Hario syphon yesterday and then proceeded to smash the top chamber today.


Ouch but are you sure it wasn't cracked or broken on arrival?


----------



## Kyle548

Charliej said:


> Ouch but are you sure it wasn't cracked or broken on arrival?


I could play that game, since it was an eBay buy, but it's a bit of a dick move, really.


----------



## Charliej

Kyle548 said:


> I could play that game, since it was an eBay buy, but it's a bit of a dick move, really.


Ah ok I was thinking it had maybe come from the far east via Amazon or something like that, I did see somewhere recently that was doing spares for syphons, and it looked like they had versions that would fit the Hario syphons, but seriously are you 100% certain there were no hairline cracks from transit or was it a butterfingers moment?


----------



## Kyle548

Charliej said:


> Ah ok I was thinking it had maybe come from the far east via Amazon or something like that, I did see somewhere recently that was doing spares for syphons, and it looked like they had versions that would fit the Hario syphons, but seriously are you 100% certain there were no hairline cracks from transit or was it a butterfingers moment?


Came from HK.

But I'm sure it was me, I was washing it in the sink and dropped it at a funny angle.

I ordered a spare from amazon from japan.

So no syphon for a while....


----------



## Trevor

At last it finally got here from the USA. My Auber PID with very cool white numbers, can't wait to see it when it gets dark, I think it looks so much better than the red digits, and still cooler looking than the blue. Don't want to be fitting another one anytime soon though!


----------



## Drewster

Rave:

Signature

Italian Job

Fudge

Fudgy Berry


----------



## froggystyle

Happy donkey delivery today.

Little milk jug and 58mm Tamper.

View attachment 7290


View attachment 7291


The jug has some markings on it, but i cant be bothered to return, plus i am sure i will drop it very soon....


----------



## funinacup

My new OHAUS scales :-D


----------



## Mrboots2u

funinacup said:


> My new OHAUS scales :-D


Which ones...PIC please


----------



## funinacup

OHaus Navigator


----------



## Mrboots2u

Look cool. Not cheap tho !


----------



## funinacup

Certainly not, but they are awesome!


----------



## muddy250

These came today.


----------



## michaelg

> funinacup;178262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHaus Navigator


Too bad I didn't know I'd be so geeky about coffee at the time I left my lab days behind or I could have nabbed a high end balance from the place before they closed it! Accuracy to 0.1mg might be a bit overkill but you'd never need an upgrade!


----------



## Geordie Boy

funinacup said:


> OHaus Navigator


They look full-on industrial.... love it


----------



## muddy250

dfk41 said:


> I am back as a Gaggia Classic owner.....2006, mint!


Mines 2006 too. Is that a good thing?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pre-2009 Classics meant pre-Phillips take over. Post 2009, there were some minor changes. with models from that date incorporating a slightly smaller solenoid which won't impact on performance. Most important variable is how the machine has been looked after and maintained.


----------



## 4085

That is a polite way of saying that since the retail price was nearly halved after the take over, do you think anything might have changes!


----------



## jeebsy

How much was a classic in days gone by?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I bought my pre-Philips Classic for £199 new. Price hasn't really reduced much from that, though I now see thery're now north of £200


----------



## froggystyle

View attachment 7300


Rave Beans!

Lots of green to play with and blend.


----------



## m4lcs67

Nice one froggy. V nice. I am expecting a delivery myself from Rave. A bag of Warrawee and one of Mocha Java. I am finally into my first bag of Signature at the mo. Was roasted on the 19th May so definitely at their peak now. I may get myself down to Limini as well. They are only 6-7 miles from where I live, so Might be worth a trip out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

More coffee .... This will be a recurring theme this week as the stores get replenished ...

Anyway , is it a good thing when a coffee is labelled " experimental " . With tasting notes of Oreo milkshake ( in milk drinks ) then I'm prepared to dip my toe in the experimental pool....


----------



## Nimble Motionists

dfk41 said:


> That is a polite way of saying that since the retail price was nearly halved after the take over, do you think anything might have changes!


Different RRP doesn't necessarily mean much. Aside from pricing/discounting strategy the benefits of being part of a (much!) larger group of companies could help to cut costs of production, distribution etc.


----------



## muddy250

Got 4 250g bags from Union today, used the LAT code for 50% off.

Roasted and packed yesterday.

Union spirit

Foundation blend

Bright note blend

Rogue

All pre ground till I get a grinder, put in freezer as advised.


----------



## muddy250

The Systemic Kid said:


> Pre-2009 Classics meant pre-Phillips take over. Post 2009, there were some minor changes. with models from that date incorporating a slightly smaller solenoid which won't impact on performance. Most important variable is how the machine has been looked after and maintained.


Ta, mine looks like new, been stripped, cleaned and given new seals by Mark at gaggiamanualservice with strict instructions about descaling.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Did you cover to the valve On the bag?


----------



## Mrboots2u

muddy250 said:


> Got 4 250g bags from Union today, used the LAT code for 50% off.
> 
> Roasted and packed yesterday.
> 
> Union spirit
> 
> Foundation blend
> 
> Bright note blend
> 
> Rogue
> 
> All pre ground till I get a grinder, put in freezer as advised.


did is you cover the valve?


----------



## muddy250

Mrboots2u said:


> did is you cover the valve?


Cover it with what?

Ah, you mean make sure it's not blocked. Bags are standing upright so no, valve is clear.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Correct me if I am wrong people , but if your freezing it should be in an airtight container ... Therfore the valve should be covered up ???

anyone ?


----------



## muddy250

Isn't it effectively airtight because of the valve? Just letting gas out?

Only guesswork here. Supplier just says to keep it in the freezer.


----------



## Mrboots2u

muddy250 said:


> Isn't it effectively airtight because of the valve? Just letting gas out?
> 
> Only guesswork here. Supplier just says to keep it in the freezer.


There are plenty of threads debating the nature if freezing and covering the valve

Here is one for you to peruse , it has some discussion on taping over the valve or not ,,,

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15426


----------



## muddy250

Thanks. I was under the impression that you just kept the bag in the freezer and tool out what you are going to use each time.

This coffee making just gets more confusing each day!


----------



## muddy250

Asked the guys at Union and they advise freezing it, take out what you need to fill the basket and put it back. No need to defrost it or cover the valve while in storage.


----------



## marcuswar

Another Coffee Compass order arrived today. I have to say this is now my 4th or 5th order from Coffee Compass and they are brilliant. From the personalised labels to the excellent roasts and customer service I really can't fault them.

Actually it arrived yesterday but I was away on business so its sat on my desk at work until I arrived in work this morning.

500g of Mocha Italia beans (guests enjoyed these so much I had to order more in just for them !)

500g bag of Sweet Bourbon Espresso Blend beans

a free sample bag of Mediterranean Mocha Full Roast beans - thanks Richard, very kind of you. Especially as they were roasted on the 20/05/14 so are ready to start using straight away


----------



## 4085

A little bargain. 12 of these espresso cups with plain white IPA saucers


----------



## GarethX

Delivery from Coffeehit, some Inker cups, a 20oz rattleware Teflon coated jug and an Aeropress so I can get some decent coffe at work.


----------



## Thecatlinux

dfk41 said:


> A little bargain. 12 of these espresso cups with plain white IPA saucers


 Like these , where did you source them? Was it a private sale?


----------



## 4085

Thecat, I just saw them and liked them!


----------



## Obnic

Coffee Compass 500g Jampit Hit and 500g Mocha Italia; Rave Fudge 500g and Signature 500g


----------



## DavidBondy

One just has to wonder just how many cups one needs! I think I could drink out of a different espresso cup for a month AND I've give a load away and sold a few! Madness!


----------



## Gadgetz

My click mat from Jason









It's Tamping Time!!


----------



## muddy250

Bye bye plastic gaggia tamper.


----------



## marcuswar

Is that a convexed or flat base? For the money the Motto tampers are great.


----------



## froggystyle

I picked up the convexed 58mm this week after using the crappy plastic one for months, its a big difference and you will screw up your first few shots...

Cant believe i used the plastic one for so long.


----------



## muddy250

marcuswar said:


> Is that a convexed or flat base? For the money the Motto tampers are great.


Tis flat. I thought I'd start with a flat one.


----------



## marcuswar

Wish Motta did a 58.3 convexed... but I guess I need yo save up for a Torr.


----------



## muddy250

froggystyle said:


> I picked up the convexed 58mm this week after using the crappy plastic one for months, its a big difference and you will screw up your first few shots...
> 
> Cant believe i used the plastic one for so long.


I've only used the plastic one since Tuesday but yep, I expect I'll pack it a bit tight using this.


----------



## froggystyle

Drop it in and apply very low pressure to start and go from that, i went the other way and put way to much pressure on, choked the classic big time!

Nice to be able to polish also!


----------



## marcuswar

muddy250 said:


> Tis flat. I thought I'd start with a flat one.


I like the fact you're already resigned to the fact you will end up buying more than one.

The convexed one defiantly improved my pours with a vst basket.


----------



## muddy250

marcuswar said:


> I like the fact you're already resigned to the fact you will end up buying more than one.
> 
> The convexed one defiantly improved my pours with a vst basket.


It's inevitable isn't it. 

8 days ago I was shopping for a new seal for my moka pot.

Fast forward to this morning. Gaggia classic, milk jug, tamper, thermometer, scales, espresso cups, cappuccino cups, a kilo of pre ground Union coffee to try out and a grinder in the post.

I still need a seal tho....


----------



## garydyke1

Some huge packs of coffee









Will get stuck in next week


----------



## marcuswar

LoL... is that coffee a Dark Roast from Lord Sauron on Mount Doom ?


----------



## froggystyle

My precious!

13 char


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> LoL... is that coffee a Dark Roast from Lord Sauron on Mount Doom ?


The image on the packet can be deceiving. It's not dark...it has the power of the light within in...


----------



## centaursailing

marcuswar said:


> I like the fact you're already resigned to the fact you will end up buying more than one.
> 
> The convexed one defiantly improved my pours with a vst basket.


It was the same for me. I made the discovery after about a year and Espro calibrated tampers aren't cheap!


----------



## Yes Row

View attachment 7356
A Turkish Caydanlik, I like Turkish Tea and though i would have a go. It was only £15 from Ebay and its good quality, the Black Tea is on order. Quite looking forward to having a go


----------



## Soll

Nice looking Caydanlik Yes Row, I'm Turkish Cypriot origin but have never tried these at home, my childhood memories was of Turkish coffee rather than black tea! probably explains my love for coffee today.


----------



## Yes Row

Soll. I holiday in Turkey now and again and find the Tea very refreshing, it's worth a try for the cost


----------



## Drewster

bottomless/naked pf (from the forum)....

Any bets on how poor it will show my technique is?


----------



## Yes Row

Soll said:


> Nice looking Caydanlik Yes Row, I'm Turkish Cypriot origin but have never tried these at home, my childhood memories was of Turkish coffee rather than black tea! probably explains my love for coffee today.


By the way, Turkish coffee, its not for me and I have tried several times. I always think it's like a full cup if the sludge, only sweetened, you get in French Press

Can see why you now like espresso!


----------



## Geordie Boy

garydyke1 said:


> Some huge packs of coffee


I love the idea of the packaging, obviously trying to keep it flat and wide enough to fit through a letterbox


----------



## Geordie Boy

Soll said:


> Nice looking Caydanlik Yes Row, I'm Turkish Cypriot origin but have never tried these at home, my childhood memories was of Turkish coffee rather than black tea! probably explains my love for coffee today.


They were showcasing this at the London Coffee Festival. It's not out yet but I thought it was a very neat product design-wise

http://www.red-dot-21.com/products/arzum-okka-turkish-coffee-machine-19636


----------



## Soll

Geordie Boy said:


> They were showcasing this at the London Coffee Festival. It's not out yet but I thought it was a very neat product design-wise
> 
> http://www.red-dot-21.com/products/arzum-okka-turkish-coffee-machine-19636


Well that's a first, modern day Turkish coffee, quick and easy it may be but it takes the drama away and the excitement away from brewing your own. Have you tried Turkish coffee Grordie


----------



## Geordie Boy

I had a holiday in Jordan and it was a choice between that and Nescafe









I always had it without sugar and it's certainly drinkable for me, I just wouldn't go out of my way for it as I think there's much better methods now for making coffee.

I really don't want to knock the process though, it's about as simple to make as you can get....coffee, copper pot, water, flame....job done!


----------



## Ralphus84

Unexpected speedy delivery brought to me today my Classic + Accessories from Bikeroom, digital scales and my wide lens (doser funnel).









(Apologies for the poor quality phone pic)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Today I got some coffee....nom



















( Patrick and Daren the mule has arrived ....)


----------



## Guest

Mrboots2u said:


> Today I got some coffee....nom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Patrick and Daren the mule has arrived ....)


Whats in the small cubes with the diamonds on? Where's it from?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Workshop coffee - cult of done espresso and gathaithi PB


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Today I got some coffee....nom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Patrick and Daren the mule has arrived ....)


Excellent - really looking forward to trying this.


----------



## Mrboots2u

All mine ...all mine ....actually no, I have too much coffee at moment....


----------



## jeebsy

I'll take the Cult of DOne off you then, help you out with your predicament


----------



## marcuswar

Not delivered by the postman but a food shopping trip to Aldi with the wife resulted in the purchase of a couple of plastic measuring jugs. The large 2ltr is for me to use to fill the tank on my coffee machine. The smaller 1ltr is a freebie for the wife to use







Not bad for £1.79 the pair.

View attachment 7364


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> All mine ...all mine ....actually no, I have too much coffee at moment....


Can you have too much coffee??


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Can you have too much coffee??


Till got half bag of hasbean yirg

The stuff you left me

250 cup of excellence extract

And these


----------



## Big O

1.5kg worth Coffee Compass espresso blend bundle. Cracked open the Gusto Gold blend as into its one week so thought perfect but, wow, I don't understand what's with these beans, so dark and oily and even though the pour is lovely thick straight in the middle whatever I try can't get by the strong burnt taste and not getting anything else.. Even dropped the temp to 91c played with flat white and latte milk quantities with no success. Puzzled as I really don't want to say tastes "awful"..


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What is says on the tin

View attachment 7366


Going to run some tests on some portafilter funnels I've knocked up to see if it reduces static.

Thanks to Ronsil for the heads up about this product.


----------



## ronsil

I'm not expert in these things but be sure to let it dry in its own time.

Don't be tempted to wipe it. Since I used it inside the 'cocktail shaker' there is no adherence to the inside.

After the grinds are put into the PF I tap the shaker & bang smartly upside down on the counter.

My Wife tells me I've added a new sound to my coffee repertoire.


----------



## Yes Row

Non coffee related and not the Postie, but the amazon prime man (so I guess this does not qualify at all!)

However I shall be testing it later
View attachment 7367


----------



## marcuswar

A Hario ceramic slim hand grinder that I ordered for £18 from Amazon and has finally arrived after 3 weeks travelling from it's native Japan. Now to apply the shim mod before wrapping it up for my son's birthday present









View attachment 7397


----------



## FranEW

Yes Row said:


> Non coffee related and not the Postie, but the amazon prime man (so I guess this does not qualify at all!)
> 
> However I shall be testing it later
> View attachment 7367


Had a chance at a play yet? What are your thoughts? Worth it?


----------



## CallumT

Fran always keen for abit of google.

Just looked at that absolute haul I sent you aswell Martin, still internally satisfied about how well it all fitted in that box....


----------



## hotmetal

My scales that I ordered from the 'bay finally turned up (minus the batteries) having spent weeks on a slow boat from China. At last I can weigh my ins and outs!


----------



## froggystyle

hotmetal said:


> At last I can weigh my ins and outs!


Not sure they are meant for that, should stick to weighing coffee!


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah, I wouldn't want to overload them LOL!


----------



## froggystyle

hotmetal said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want to overload them LOL!


hahaha does your wife agree with that....


----------



## 4515

New coffee collection tray thing for my Mythos

Ordered from BB on Sunday for 3 day delivery - arrived today. Great service !

Coffee tastes so much better now that its fitted !


----------



## Obnic

@Big O re Gusto Gold drop dose right down. I used 14g.


----------



## Big O

Obnic said:


> @Big O re Gusto Gold drop dose right down. I used 14g.


Thanks Obnic, will give that in dose a try too, and out?

Have hit a good spot in both espresso and a flat white after Boots suggested going short - have been going 18>20 which is done in around 25secs and there is now sweetness coming through akin to a small dose of Splenda, which actually is quite pleasing with the heady dark cocoa taste


----------



## Obnic

I stuck close to 1.6 brew ratio in around 35s from lever up but messed with dose and grind to see if I could get something I liked. I have to say this bean is not really for me. At 18g I was getting garlic on the nose and length. At 16g I thought it was balanced but blah. It got better around 15g more citrusy. I then started trying different temperatures to try to sweeten it up but this seemed to bring out toasty flavours.


----------



## Obnic

Should say, drinking espresso not milk drinks.


----------



## Big O

True agree, it's too dark for me as well. I can see how it can appeal to some palates though. I'm now down to 91c temp to do away with that toasted taste you've referred to. Still have their Sweet Bourbon and Mocha blends to crack open due in a day or two Eeek!


----------



## Obnic

Thinking about it, I wonder if that's why shortening up works (less roast flavours). Would be interested to know if levers or Vesuvius get more from this coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Obnic said:


> Thinking about it, I wonder if that's why shortening up works (less roast flavours). Would be interested to know if levers or Vesuvius get more from this coffee.


Lever will give it the "lever shot profile " but is probably more to do with how peoples tastes work .

Went to a tasting evening the other night where we we all given 5 strips to taste and then asked it were sour , bitter , sweet, salty nothing .

The range of answers was a real eye opener ...especially when we were told they were "bitter " to one degree or another .

Funny how the same thing delvers different tastes to different people

Must be the same with coffee....


----------



## Obnic

Ha! Yes. If I'm in doubt I get my daughter to 'smell and name'. She often calls me out for talking rubbish. Right from an early age she was blisteringly accurate. Apparently girls are much better at this - something to do with more olfactory receptors.


----------



## Phil104

Didn't actually arrive today but on Friday - the Mignon landed - and given the topic on another thread, impressively packed by BB (included two free bags of beans plus a bag of old ones for dialling in) and efficiently next day delivered within the specified time slot. And then, today - a collapsible lens hood and bit of silicone hose to perform unspeakable things with the mignon


----------



## Phil104

And the lens hood and tube....


----------



## Yes Row

FranEW said:


> Had a chance at a play yet? What are your thoughts? Worth it?


Well I am really impressed. It was a piece of piss to set up and works flawlessly ( early days I guess) and the real bonus is it works via IOS and when watching YouTube/Netflix via the tele, you get a full screen picture


----------



## hotmetal

Wow, an iMignon?! Brings out the Apple flavours! Control your grind from your phone?

I suppose this post refers to the gadget from a page or two back rather than the one above. I was a bit confused for a minute there! :-D


----------



## Phil104

hotmetal said:


> Wow, an iMignon?! Brings out the Apple flavours! Control your grind from your phone?
> 
> I suppose this post refers to the gadget from a page or two back rather than the one above. I was a bit confused for a minute there! :-D


 But an iMignon - now you're talking... and I bet there is someone on the forum who could develop it along with the app - if they haven't already.


----------



## Montana

Phil104 said:


> But an iMignon - now you're talking... and I bet there is someone on the forum who could develop it along with the app - if they haven't already.


Well it came a couple of days ago but it's good to go now.


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Trevor

Today I got 3 packs of beans and a sample pack from coffee compass. Dominican Republic Montana Verde Estate, Malawi Chipale Estate, Red Roast Blend & kindly a free sample of Ethiopian Dumerso Natural process beans.


----------



## andyt23

Jeebsy's pressure gauge for adjusting my Classic - the final piece in the jigsaw (for now, so long as I can put up with hand grinding!)

Working at home today . . . until now


----------



## Scotford

A box of canapé tart cases, some new backflush discs and a whole heap of chorozo from spain.


----------



## marcuswar

A couple of 1/8 BSP nuts and some dowty sealing washers.









To be used in a little experiment to see if I can make a pressure gauge out of an unused single basket... or failing that a blanking basket.


----------



## centaursailing

Eureka Zenith 65E (black) grinder and Cafelat XT Portafilter


----------



## Mike mc

Arrived home from Spain this morning to find this beautiful mazzer royal waiting for me.courtesy of jeebsy

Thanks again mate looking forward to using it


----------



## spune

Got me my Hario Skerton! Opted for one of these for a cheap filter brew grinder.


----------



## DavidBondy

He bought me a case for my VST Refractometer. Bloody HMRC robbed me of a fiver and bloody, bloody Royal Mail another six (for collecting the fiver). Still, at least it is protected!!


----------



## froggystyle

My Voltage meter turned up when nobody was in, left me a nice card saying the lovely Chinese people didn't pay enough postage so i have to pay £1.17, plus £1 to royal mail for telling me i have to pay £1.17... Love royal mail i do!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 7540


View attachment 7541
View attachment 7542


A 'hopper' for the EK courtesy of jakepeters - the beans slide straight down the throat now whereas before the odd one or two would get stuck on the ledge


----------



## drude

Hausgrind arrived at work today courtesy of SamW. I drink more brewed there than at home so it will stay there for a few days while I put it through its paces.


----------



## jakeapeters

jeebsy said:


> A 'hopper' for the EK courtesy of jakepeters - the beans slide straight down the throat now whereas before the odd one or two would get stuck on the ledge


That looks awesome! Glad it got to you OK


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A TORR Trapez care of Coffee Chap







well packaged. Cheers mate.


----------



## Flibster

Nothing coffee related, but a Drobo 5D and 5x4tb disks to go in it. Should total about 14.5tb of storage. Contemplated the 5N, but direct attachment to the server is better for me.

My first 4tb drives too. I recently dug out my first Amiga again with the first hard drive I ever had, a frankly enormous 20mb drive.







Cost something like £250 way back, so just one drive 200'000x the storage for a massively lower price. Ouch.


----------



## Charliej

Flibster said:


> Nothing coffee related, but a Drobo 5D and 5x4tb disks to go in it. Should total about 14.5tb of storage. Contemplated the 5N, but direct attachment to the server is better for me.
> 
> My first 4tb drives too. I recently dug out my first Amiga again with the first hard drive I ever had, a frankly enormous 20mb drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost something like £250 way back, so just one drive 200'000x the storage for a massively lower price. Ouch.


I remember going to visit an IBM office as part of my A Level Computer Science course back in 1983 or 84 and being proudly shown a grey unit the size of a triple wardrobe and them proudly boasting that it was a 1 megabyte storage unit, and god knows what that would have cost back then.


----------



## 7493

Visited IBM in Chiswick in the very early sixties when I was at primary school. They had the first removable hard disk stacks that worked in machines the size of a large washing machine. No idea of the capacity but I bet it was less than a meg. They were still mostly using punch cards. Also remember a friend buying his first Atari hard drive circa 1987. 20mB and £800!


----------



## marcuswar

Flibster said:


> Nothing coffee related, but a Drobo 5D and 5x4tb disks to go in it. Should total about 14.5tb of storage. Contemplated the 5N, but direct attachment to the server is better for me.
> 
> My first 4tb drives too. I recently dug out my first Amiga again with the first hard drive I ever had, a frankly enormous 20mb drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost something like £250 way back, so just one drive 200'000x the storage for a massively lower price. Ouch.


Nice. I've always liked the idea of a Drobo but the fact that its (or at least the original was) really an external drive rather than a NAS (requiring a Drobshare to be bolted on) and the fact that its a proprietary (or at least closed) file system always put me off. I did manage to persuade a college to buy one (4 bay) a few years ago and it worked great for him except being a little slow transferring across the network via the Drobshare and the fact he has a couple of files that have got in a funny state where he can't delete them overwrite them. Drobo's solution to this was to tell him to copy everything off and reformat !

In the end I went with a small HP Proliant Microserver with 4 hot swap 3TB disks running FreeNAS and using the ZFS file system. Not without its own issues but in general I'm pleased with it.

My first hard drive was also for an Amiga! A GVP board for my Amiga 1500 with a whopping 52meg hard disk and extra 2meg of RAM.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

marcuswar said:


> Nice. I've always liked the idea of a Drobo but the fact that its (or at least the original was) really an external drive rather than a NAS (requiring a Drobshare to be bolted on) and the fact that its a proprietary (or at least closed) file system always put me off. I did manage to persuade a college to buy one (4 bay) a few years ago and it worked great for him except being a little slow transferring across the network via the Drobshare and the fact he has a couple of files that have got in a funny state where he can't delete them overwrite them. Drobo's solution to this was to tell him to copy everything off and reformat !
> 
> In the end I went with a small HP Proliant Microserver with 4 hot swap 3TB disks running FreeNAS and using the ZFS file system. Not without its own issues but in general I'm pleased with it.
> 
> My first hard drive was also for an Amiga! A GVP board for my Amiga 1500 with a whopping 52meg hard disk and extra 2meg of RAM.


The proliants are fantastic vfm. I've got 6 3.5 inch drives in mine. A bit of a squeeze!


----------



## jcheung

marcuswar said:


> In the end I went with a small HP Proliant Microserver with 4 hot swap 3TB disks running FreeNAS and using the ZFS file system. Not without its own issues but in general I'm pleased with it.
> 
> My first hard drive was also for an Amiga! A GVP board for my Amiga 1500 with a whopping 52meg hard disk and extra 2meg of RAM.


My Microserver (N40L) doesn't have hot swappable drives - they're tool-less trays but it must be switched off to remove/install drives. Has the spec been updated?

I remember the Amiga 1500 - had one too. My first HD wasn't for the Amiga but a BBC micro. Back then (pre-Internet), I used to run a Bulletin Board on a BBC Master. One of my regular callers donated a 10MB Winchester hard drive. Very large (capacity and physically) at the time!


----------



## marcuswar

jcheung said:


> My Microserver (N40L) doesn't have hot swappable drives - they're tool-less trays but it must be switched off to remove/install drives. Has the spec been updated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an N40L and an N36L. No the spec hasn't changed and you're correct that officially they aren't hot swappable, but if you apply a simple bios mod to enable a few extra settings then they do work as hot swappable. The SATA connectors themselves natively support hot swapping i.e. the pins are offset to make sure things are earthed before any power connections are made.
> 
> I seem to remember its just a case of writing an image to a pendrive, booting from it and letting the BIOS update then changing a setting in the BIOS. I'll see if I can find the link to the instructions I used.
Click to expand...


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 7566
Not so much postie but a pressie from my brother on his return from Canada YUM YUM


----------



## marcuswar

Gangstarrrrr said:


> The proliants are fantastic vfm. I've got 6 3.5 inch drives in mine. A bit of a squeeze!


They certainly are/were with the cash back offer. I think I paid about £85 for one and £97 for the other after rebates. Amazing value!

I guess you've squeezed the extra two drives into the optical drive bay using the external SATA for one and the internal IDE SATA for the other ?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

marcuswar said:


> They certainly are/were with the cash back offer. I think I paid about £85 for one and £97 for the other after rebates. Amazing value!
> 
> I guess you've squeezed the extra two drives into the optical drive bay using the external SATA for one and the internal IDE SATA for the other ?


Spot on...

It's a bit noisy so might need to replace the fan I think.


----------



## marcuswar

jcheung said:


> My Microserver (N40L) doesn't have hot swappable drives - they're tool-less trays but it must be switched off to remove/install drives. Has the spec been updated?





marcuswar said:


> I have an N40L and an N36L. No the spec hasn't changed and you're correct that officially they aren't hot swappable, but if you apply a simple bios mod to enable a few extra settings then they do work as hot swappable. The SATA connectors themselves natively support hot swapping i.e. the pins are offset to make sure things are earthed before any power connections are made.
> 
> I seem to remember its just a case of writing an image to a pendrive, booting from it and letting the BIOS update then changing a setting in the BIOS. I'll see if I can find the link to the instructions I used.


Here's the link to the instructions I used;

http://www.avforums.com/threads/hp-n36l-n40l-n54l-microserver-updated-ahci-bios-support.1521657/


----------



## charris

Flibster said:


> Nothing coffee related, but a Drobo 5D and 5x4tb disks to go in it. Should total about 14.5tb of storage. Contemplated the 5N, but direct attachment to the server is better for me.
> 
> My first 4tb drives too. I recently dug out my first Amiga again with the first hard drive I ever had, a frankly enormous 20mb drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost something like £250 way back, so just one drive 200'000x the storage for a massively lower price. Ouch.


Drobo is very nice. We have been using Buffalo Terrastion Pro for our customers but lately we have changed to QNAP and Synology.


----------



## marcuswar

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Spot on...
> 
> It's a bit noisy so might need to replace the fan I think.


Yeah, I heard (well read) others complain about the fan noise. Both mine seem very quite so either its the luck of the draw or I'm deaf


----------



## drude

I considered a Drobo a few years ago but it seemed pretty slow, so I bought a 6 bay Netgear ReadyNas Pro. Hot swappable, and very fast over ethernet. Drobos look nicer, though.


----------



## marcuswar

drude said:


> I considered a Drobo a few years ago but it seemed pretty slow, so I bought a 6 bay Netgear ReadyNas Pro. Hot swappable, and very fast over ethernet. Drobos look nicer, though.


The Drobo itself is (or certainly was) a USB device working like an external drive so it needed to be connected to a local PC or Mac. The DroboShare was a small device (Linux PC) that the Drobo could be plugged into that added Ethernet capability and presented the Drobo on the network. It was mainly the DroboShare that was the slow bit in the equation. The big selling point of the Drobo compared to other RAID based NAS' is its ease of use as its drives don't have to all be the same size and any drive can be simply swapped out at any point for a larger drive allowing its capacity to easily grow over time. With a standard RAID based system changing the size of the array usually involves having to copy all the data off , configure the new array and then copy all data back on. Even for system that don't require this you usually have to replace one disk at a time, let it rebuild (which can take days with large arrays) and only when all disks have been replaced does the new disk space become available.


----------



## drude

marcuswar said:


> The Drobo itself is (or certainly was) a USB device working like an external drive so it needed to be connected to a local PC or Mac. The DroboShare was a small device (Linux PC) that the Drobo could be plugged into that added Ethernet capability and presented the Drobo on the network. It was mainly the DroboShare that was the slow bit in the equation. The big selling point of the Drobo compared to other RAID based NAS' is its ease of use as its drives don't have to all be the same size and any drive can be simply swapped out at any point for a larger drive allowing its capacity to easily grow over time. With a standard RAID based system changing the size of the array usually involves having to copy all the data off , configure the new array and then copy all data back on. Even for system that don't require this you usually have to replace one disk at a time, let it rebuild (which can take days with large arrays) and only when all disks have been replaced does the new disk space become available.


If you want to go beyond 16tb you have to reformat the ReadyNas but otherwise you can just add new disks, and of varying sizes - I've done it plenty of times and it does take a day or so to get back to full speed but not too bad. When an old disk dies I just replace it with a bigger one.

I think the DroboShare still connected to the Drobo via USB so was the bottleneck - that was what put me off.


----------



## jcheung

marcuswar said:


> jcheung said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Microserver (N40L) doesn't have hot swappable drives - they're tool-less trays but it must be switched off to remove/install drives. Has the spec been updated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an N40L and an N36L. No the spec hasn't changed and you're correct that officially they aren't hot swappable, but if you apply a simple bios mod to enable a few extra settings then they do work as hot swappable. The SATA connectors themselves natively support hot swapping i.e. the pins are offset to make sure things are earthed before any power connections are made.
> 
> I seem to remember its just a case of writing an image to a pendrive, booting from it and letting the BIOS update then changing a setting in the BIOS. I'll see if I can find the link to the instructions I used.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... cheers Marcus.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## marcuswar

That sounds similar to how the Drobo works, creating a virtual 16TB disk regardless of the physical capacity of the drives attached. With RAID 5 systems it certainly used to be the case you needed to use drives of the same capacity or at least the array would treat total capacity based on the smallest drive in the array.


----------



## drude

marcuswar said:


> That sounds similar to how the Drobo works, creating a virtual 16TB disk regardless of the physical capacity of the drives attached. With RAID 5 systems it certainly used to be the case you needed to use drives of the same capacity or at least the array would treat total capacity based on the smallest drive in the array.


You do need two or more of the same capacity to get the full space - when I added my first 3tb it was effectively treated as a 2tb, but when I added my second they both became 3tb. Strange filesystem voodoo.


----------



## muddy250

Graef CM800 grinder.


----------



## froggystyle

muddy250 said:


> Graef CM800 grinder.
> 
> View attachment 7575


Hows the grind looking?


----------



## muddy250

froggystyle said:


> Hows the grind looking?


Very nice. I only had very old stale beans to push through but very fine. Can adjust internally too using a screw collar rather than shims now. Clever and dead easy.


----------



## m4lcs67

A shiny new Espro calibrated tamper. I should be able to get my shots bang on now.


----------



## jeebsy

m4lcs67 said:


> A shiny new Espro calibrated tamper. I should be able to get my shots bang on now.


It'll be interesting to see how much of a difference you think it makes


----------



## 4085

m4lcs67 said:


> A shiny new Espro calibrated tamper. I should be able to get my shots bang on now.


Malc, this is an often debated topic. Some of us think 30 lbs pressure is irrelevant to the calculation. It probably is the right way to do things when at the beginning of this steep learning curve admittedly. It will allow you to tamp consistently, which means you can concentrate on getting the grind dialled in correctly.

however, if you progress and start to nutate, then it will not help you at all!


----------



## m4lcs67

Bang on right dfk41.The pressure is irrelevant. What is relevant is the need to get the pressure consistent everytime. I have heard the 30lb pressure thing banded about saying that it is the optimum for espresso, but what is more important is getting the tamp right so in turn you can set your grinder up to give you the desired shot and thus giving consistency everytime. Well now I have the Espro it is one less thing to worry about, so I can concentrate on fine-tuning the grind.


----------



## charris

m4lcs67 said:


> Bang on right dfk41.The pressure is irrelevant. What is relevant is the need to get the pressure consistent everytime. I have heard the 30lb pressure thing banded about saying that it is the optimum for espresso, but what is more important is getting the tamp right so in turn you can set your grinder up to give you the desired shot and thus giving consistency everytime. Well now I have the Espro it is one less thing to worry about, so I can concentrate on fine-tuning the grind.


I am going to order an Espro as well or maybe a calibrated mat. What I do not like about the Espro is that it does not come in 58.4 size to fit VST and IMS baskets. I have a feeling that a bigger diameter tamper might be more important for those baskets than the correct pressure - consistent than rather accurate pressure seems to be the recommended procedure although accurate consistency would be the best. A 58.4 espro would be perfect...


----------



## centaursailing

charris said:


> I am going to order an Espro as well or maybe a calibrated mat. What I do not like about the Espro is that it does not come in 58.4 size to fit VST and IMS baskets. I have a feeling that a bigger diameter tamper might be more important for those baskets than the correct pressure - consistent than rather accurate pressure seems to be the recommended procedure although accurate consistency would be the best. A 58.4 espro would be perfect...


I've been thinking along similar lines, although I've used the calibrated Espro for over 2 years and like it a lot. The only thing that's stopping me going for a 58.4mm, for my VST baskets, and a click tamping mat as an alternative to the Espro is due to spritzing. Dave (dfk) showed me the nutating tamp technique and using it along with reducing the group head pressure from circa 13 bar down to 9.5 it's almost eliminated the spritzing. My method is to nutate with the espro but not sufficiently heavily to get the 30lb 'click' then levelling the tamper for the final press, go to for click. With spritzing under control and possible mess minimised, the weight of grinds (in) can be compared to weight of shot (out) for get a desired extraction ration (1:1.6 for me at present).

I should have added that a tamper that exactly fits the basket may not allow use of the nutating tamp technique.


----------



## garydyke1

Nothing coffee related but some Nematodes and pellets for our continuing battle with Slugs who seem to target only my plants


----------



## ronsil

garydyke1 said:


> Nematodes and pellets for our continuing battle with Slugs who seem to target only my plants


They are on to mine as well. Nemaslug is good early on but not so effective as the season progresses. The blue pellets are quite good at this time but the effect is short lived.

The beasts love my dahlia leaves. Still don't know what effect my coffee pucks are having.


----------



## Thecatlinux

garydyke1 said:


> Nothing coffee related but some Nematodes and pellets for our continuing battle with Slugs who seem to target only my plants


 Have you tried sprinkling broken eggs shells , sort of making a small wall around the base of your plants. Slugs and snails don't like crawling over them.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A new Pressure stat from BB.


----------



## jeebsy

Thecatlinux said:


> Have you tried sprinkling broken eggs shells , sort of making a small wall around the base of your plants. Slugs and snails don't like crawling over them.


That might traumatise the chickens


----------



## garydyke1

Thecatlinux said:


> Have you tried sprinkling broken eggs shells , sort of making a small wall around the base of your plants. Slugs and snails don't like crawling over them.


Have tried sharp sand, coffee, copper, diatom.....they all laugh in our faces.

Beer traps are good, we catch loads but also nice helpful insects also die a drunken death.


----------



## m4lcs67

Charris,

The instruction that come with the Espro tell you to tamp 5 times then polish. First press in the centre of the basket then a further four times following the North, South, East, West thing meaning that you tamp all over the coffee surface therefore it isn't necessary for the tamper to fit the basket bang on. In any case if it was a push fit you would suffer with suction problems.


----------



## Charliej

m4lcs67 said:


> Charris,
> 
> The instruction that come with the Espro tell you to tamp 5 times then polish. First press in the centre of the basket then a further four times following the North, South, East, West thing meaning that you tamp all over the coffee surface therefore it isn't necessary for the tamper to fit the basket bang on. In any case if it was a push fit you would suffer with suction problems.


You don't get suction issues with oversize (58.4mm) tampers. I believe it is actually possible to fit a Reg Barber base to an Espro tamper, I seem to recollect someone on here doing just that ages ago.


----------



## jeebsy

Tamp five times? No thanks.


----------



## m4lcs67

Mearly saying what is says in the instructions.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

m4lcs67 said:


> Charris,
> 
> The instruction that come with the Espro tell you to tamp 5 times then polish. First press in the centre of the basket then a further four times following the North, South, East, West thing meaning that you tamp all over the coffee surface therefore it isn't necessary for the tamper to fit the basket bang on. In any case if it was a push fit you would suffer with suction problems.


Crazy advice on the 5 tamps IMO. Each to their own though.


----------



## 4515

a new set of coffee scales. the last set really didnt enjoy the last espresso that they soaked up


----------



## coffeechap

Clive did you get the torr?


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Clive did you get the torr?


He did ... posted a few pages back i think


----------



## Neill

This arrived today, just a little bit excited. Bit mad to pair with a gaggia classic but that's next on the agenda!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cool Neil now change the signature and answer my questions on twitter.....


----------



## Tiny tamper

looks awsome m8 hopefully it will last you along time if not ill scoot up and take it off yer hands lol


----------



## Neill

Thanks. I think it'll last me a lifetime. That's the plan anyway!


----------



## jeebsy

Beautiful Neil. Enjoy!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Thanks. I think it'll last me a lifetime. That's the plan anyway!


Is Colin green yet ?


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Is Colin green yet ?


Dunno, you'll have to ask him!


----------



## c_squared

I'm confused!


----------



## Mrboots2u

c_squared said:


> I'm confused!


Hg1..........


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Hg1..........


Like he doesn't know


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> Hg1..........


Ha, I was trying to ignore it to be fair, it gets a little tedious when all I get from Neill is hourly updates on where his new grinder was en route.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Like he doesn't know


Was gonna say do you guys not talk ....

You both on twitter lol


----------



## Neill

c_squared said:


> Ha, I was trying to ignore it to be fair, it gets a little tedious when all I get from Neill is hourly updates on where his new grinder was en route.


You just keep telling yourself that.


----------



## c_squared

You had to extend your house to get the upgrade sanctioned. At least I'm a real man, I'm just going to upgrade...and keep it at work where she will never know...


----------



## Geordie Boy

Neill said:


> This arrived today, just a little bit excited. Bit mad to pair with a gaggia classic but that's next on the agenda!


Are you going to try it for brewed? Be interested in your thoughts if you do. I've started using mine for a V60


----------



## Mrboots2u

c_squared said:


> You had to extend your house to get the upgrade sanctioned. At least I'm a real man, I'm just going to upgrade...and keep it at work where she will never know...


Genius .....

I do love these little glimpses into brotherly love......

Colin get your arse over to Lancaster again BTW


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> Are you going to try it for brewed? Be interested in your thoughts if you do. I've started using mine for a V60


You like a fine grind for a V60 brew though ( not a criticism just a comment







)


----------



## Neill

c_squared said:


> You had to extend your house to get the upgrade sanctioned. At least I'm a real man, I'm just going to upgrade...and keep it at work where she will never know...


What, in your shed with the pizza oven on railway tracks. In your dreams.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> What, in your shed with the pizza oven on railway tracks. In your dreams.


Er.... he's never going to compete with Dominoes using a train to deliver.....


----------



## c_squared

Neill said:


> What, in your shed with the pizza oven on railway tracks. In your dreams.


Ha, all part of the master plan!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> You like a fine grind for a V60 brew though ( not a criticism just a comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Very true







it's at the course end of my espresso range


----------



## Neill

Geordie Boy said:


> Are you going to try it for brewed? Be interested in your thoughts if you do. I've started using mine for a V60


I might. I'll be starting out for espresso, like my hausgrind for pourover.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Er.... he's never going to compete with Dominoes using a train to deliver.....


Maybe that's what the new fixie project is for


----------



## c_squared

jeebsy said:


> Maybe that's what the new fixie project is for


Nah, I'd need a Honda 50 for that, or maybe one of those funny French mopeds with pedals, anyone know what I mean?


----------



## drude

Hario cold brew from coffee hit. Arrived yesterday. Makes a tasty but strong drink.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Had some cold brew from one of these earlier this week - great coffee. Ratio guys use at Origin Brew Lab is 1:8.


----------



## drude

I'm going for a relatively imprecise 50g with water up to the bottom of the black circle of the handle. Finished some Coffee Compass Ethiopia Red Bourbon so now I have some Has Bean Nicaraguan Limoncello brewing for tomorrow.

Will be near Origin in August so planning to pop in to Porthleven.


----------



## muddy250

froggystyle said:


> Hows the grind looking?


With fresh beans this is very good. Fluffy fine no clumps and can go finer if needed. Got me 2oz coffee in 25 seconds just as it started to blonde with the first shot. Gonna leave it set where it is!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee!!!!

Cheers Ronsil looking forward to it !


----------



## Flibster

A single, solitary birthday card.









Then a courier arrived with about 400 hours of DVD's and blurays.







It seems that people do know me after all.







Most surprisingly, absolutely nothing coffee related.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Flibster said:


> A single, solitary birthday card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a courier arrived with about 400 hours of DVD's and blurays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that people do know me after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most surprisingly, absolutely nothing coffee related.


Happy birthday for yesterday Flibster!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Flibster said:


> A single, solitary birthday card.


HaPpY bIrThDaY fLiPsTeR


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Clive did you get the torr?


Sorry Dave I've been away, yes received it on the Wednesday photo's posted, really pleased with it. Thanks CC


----------



## centaursailing

My first order for speciality beans ... Colombia El Meridiano Rioblanco Colombian SC Decaffeinated ... from Has Bean.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hmm torr check

Convex check

goldinger ?

Trapez......oh yes

Cheers CC


----------



## jeebsy

Is that a goldfinger?


----------



## tribs

Torrs have landed here also









Cheers CC


----------



## Mrboots2u

Oh yeah jeebsy


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Is that a goldfinger?


I yeah the new trapez goldfinger


----------



## tribs

Alternative photo









Might have to get a white metal handle too. Looks very nice.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lol are yours black metal Handel's tribbs


----------



## coffeechap

tribs said:


> Alternative photo
> 
> View attachment 7655
> 
> 
> Might have to get a white metal handle too. Looks very nice.


I only have one white metal left and it is the brass one so lovely and heavy, they look so nice side by side, hope you enjoy using them....


----------



## Geordie Boy

A trapez goldfinger for me also, plus some non descript coffee


----------



## Charliej

Looks like I started something off by asking for a standard Torr base with a goldfinger handle on it lol, I've currently got the black brass Goldfinger handle on my standard trapez convex base and the standard black metal Goldfinger handle on my brass convex Goldfinger base which has them both weighing roughly the same.

Any news on the titanium Trapez Convex bases yet Dave? also any idea why Jens is currently not putting a logo on the recent run of standard trapez bases?


----------



## coffeechap

Actually Charlie it was my idea that I suggested to jens a year ago so that people could have the tampers custom fitted to their preference, but who's counting hey! No news on trapez ti bases but should not be long, the bases have no logo as I wanted them sooner than have to wait, I think the look quite smart without.


----------



## RagingMammoth

tribs said:


> Torrs have landed here also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers CC


Oooooooooooooooh...


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> I only have one white metal left and it is the brass one so lovely and heavy, they look so nice side by side, hope you enjoy using them....


I love the feel of my Brass handle Torr, highly recommend giving them a go!


----------



## tribs

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol are yours black metal Handel's tribbs


The one on the flat base is black metal.

The other on the trap goldfinger base is blackwood. You can just see the grain in the first photo.


----------



## tribs

coffeechap said:


> I only have one white metal left and it is the brass one so lovely and heavy, they look so nice side by side, hope you enjoy using them....


Yes. I am really pleased with them. They exude quality.

Make that zero white metal left. Lol


----------



## Big O

Matari Yemen, cristal cup of excellence, revelation blend, union spirit blend...

Nom nom nom nom


----------



## DavidBondy

I just got home from a short business trip to find my new Torr Goldfinger Trapez tamper waiting for me courtesy of CC.

Here is a picture flanked by the Torr Titanium and Brass Goldfingers. I just love these tampers!

View attachment 7668


----------



## jeebsy

Nice selection - one on the left in my favourite


----------



## marcuswar

Brass one on the right is lush









Do Torr do a Trapez convexed in brass ?


----------



## DavidBondy

marcuswar said:


> Brass one on the right is lush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Torr do a Trapez convexed in brass ?


I'm not sure but I don't think so. Only Coffeechap can answer that. The Goldfinger Trapez is a new tamper for Jens in any case and made (I believe) mainly for the UK market. They are all wonderful to use. The Brass one has some real heft but the titanium one feels so smooth. The Trapez will allow me to better see the puck when I am nutating!

It doesn't seem to matter how many tampers I sell or give away, I always end up with more .....

David


----------



## coffeechap

marcuswar said:


> Brass one on the right is lush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Torr do a Trapez convexed in brass ?


Short and sweet, no


----------



## marcuswar

coffeechap said:


> Short and sweet, no


That's a shame.... and how do you know what I look like CC ?


----------



## Hazza

I cannot believe what arrived today... I ordered what looked from the pictures like a very tidy little tamper (49.6mm) for £25 on ebay. Look at the monster that arrived! It's like a frickin doorstop, I can't even fit it in my hand. And it weighs nearly a kilo!


----------



## marcuswar

Woh.. looks like a miniature World War II bomb !


----------



## Hazza

I know! There goes the light tamping lol...


----------



## marcuswar

On the flip side, if you just sit it on the coffee and rely on its weight to tamp then at least that's one variable that's now fixed.


----------



## Hazza

Good point! Maybe I'll get lucky and it will be just right..


----------



## James811

A bag of each of raves Ethiopian coffees and an aeropress


----------



## marcuswar

A second hand depth dial gauge off eBay. To be used to make sure my burrs are installed nice and flat


----------



## marcuswar

marcuswar said:


> A second hand depth dial gauge off eBay. To be used to make sure my burrs are installed nice and flat


Forgot to attach the image...doh !


----------



## charris

marcuswar said:


> A second hand depth dial gauge off eBay. To be used to make sure my burrs are installed nice and flat


I am guessing this can be used on any grinder, correct?


----------



## marcuswar

Yes I would guess so. Not sure about conicals but certainly flat burrs. It's just a needle that's held against the base plate and measure any small amount of movement as it rotates. At first I was looking at standard dial gauges that are used by mechanics to measure the trueness of a crankshaft. In the end this one came up on eBay for £8.50 plus £5 postage so was actually cheaper and probably easier to use for my intended purpose.


----------



## Xpenno

My Superior Mini Digital Scales turned up today from China, thanks to the recommendations here on the forum. I'm still slightly stunned that they got here faster than the honeywell pressure regulating valve that I ordered on the same day from a UK seller!


----------



## jeebsy

You plumbing in Spence? I'll be doing the deed in a fortnight


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> You plumbing in Spence? I'll be doing the deed in a fortnight


Not plumbed, first step towards it though, I've installed (with telephone guidance from forum hero Frank!) a BWT water filter on a tap so I can fill up my machine with lovely remineralised water... Tastes good so far, the water flow rate is too fast so I'm going to stick in a pressure reducer before the filter, should increase mineralisation even more. Coffee is tasting great. Looking forward to a side by side brew test with Mr **** if he's ever in at a decent hour, if not then I'll just drink ale and forget about it...


----------



## Ralphus84

Boom, and I am mobile!









Already tried it too, simple, easy to clean and I didn't look like too much of a tool making it all in work.

Come with great easy to read instructions too. A very well thought out product


----------



## cracked_bean

A few coffee beans, I ordered the medium and dark roast to compare to what I am roasting right now with my gene, the rest are just MM greens, were cheaper than Rave so I am going to see if I can notice any quality difference. It does look like the bags have no valve, but I did get a free medium-dark so overall I am quite happy!


----------



## froggystyle

cracked_bean said:


> A few coffee beans, I ordered the medium and dark roast to compare to what I am roasting right now with my gene, the rest are just MM greens, were cheaper than Rave so I am going to see if I can notice any quality difference. It does look like the bags have no valve, but I did get a free medium-dark so overall I am quite happy!
> 
> View attachment 7719


Where are they from?


----------



## cracked_bean

Oh sorry, they are from redber.


----------



## DavidBondy

A Google Chromecast!


----------



## froggystyle

cracked_bean said:


> Oh sorry, they are from redber.


What is the postage fees with them?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> A Google Chromecast!


God I feel old

What do these do again


----------



## DavidBondy

Plugs into the HDMI socket on a TV and allows "stuff" to be streamed via WiFi to said TV! It is mainly for use when I'm on the road!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavidBondy said:


> Plugs into the HDMI socket on a TV and allows "stuff" to be streamed via WiFi to said TV! It is mainly for use when I'm on the road!!


Ah ok makes sense

Thanks


----------



## cracked_bean

froggystyle said:


> What is the postage fees with them?


It was four fifty and next day delivery. But think I was just lucky when I ordered. Was around 9 per kg Green including postage.


----------



## cracked_bean

DavidBondy said:


> A Google Chromecast!


Great device! perfect for the missus to watch Netflix on and the energy cost compared to a ps3 or something is great!


----------



## spune

I finally jumped in and bought me a Europiccola off of eBay and it arrived today!

View attachment 7732


----------



## Mrboots2u

spune said:


> I finally jumped in and bought me a Europiccola off of eBay and it arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 7732


looking good spine...

got to grips yet?,


----------



## spune

Just the one shot brewed when it arrived and it wasn't too bad! I've got loads to learn and I can't wait. Boy does it look good! It was hard removing the Classic...


----------



## Flibster

Couple of Acme flat white cups and saucers in red. Very nice.

My Gold membership for the 1k club for Bloodhound SSC

3d printed engine mounts to test my modified design for fit. I need to buy a 3d printer. Would help no end. Plus... toy!

And finally... a speeding ticket for doing 93 in a 70. Unfortunately for the plod, the car is the wrong colour and model and was in Wales... somewhere I haven't been in about 9 years. Its got my number plate though. Nice to see the checking procedure is working well. I've checked and both my plates are still on the car so I've now got to deal with that.

Still, the other half is on holiday with one of her friends for another week and a bit, so I'm going to spend some time watching all the films she hates. Alien, Predator, Blade Runner, Star Wars, Godfather and do on.


----------



## Jason1wood

Where did you source the Acme cups from? Looking for something decent myself but most places charge a fortune for postage


----------



## Flibster

A friend picked up half a dozen of them from Caravan in assorted colours when he was in London and posted a couple to me. I could have gone in to get some myself as it's only 30 minutes away, but he owed me a favour for an emergency bodge repair on his vintage Harley.


----------



## Charliej

Jason1wood said:


> Where did you source the Acme cups from? Looking for something decent myself but most places charge a fortune for postage


 I think that Caravan in London are the only place you can get the Acme cups from, I was lucky enough to be able to split a box of 6 with CoffeeJohnny and Jeebsy hand delivered me 2 of the tulips in grey and white at the Brum cafe crawl.

They are indeed lovely cups and most of my other cups don't seem to get much use these days.


----------



## Jason1wood

Hmm I've had a look but they don't have a proper website. Think I'll get Milanski to check this out as he lives local.

Anyone know the prices of the flat whites and tulips?

Thanks again lads


----------



## marcuswar

Some Rave Coffee Columbian Suarez (despite the name) which I haven't tried before and some Sumatra Jagong Village which I have had before and is a safety net in case I don't get along with Suarez!

Not sure about Raves new glossy black bags they look like polished latex and for some reason reminds me of THAT scene in Pulp Fiction. Gimp coffee any one?

View attachment 7765


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Postie delivered a 600ml Hario Mizudashi cold brew - weather will change for sure now!

View attachment 7766


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Must be my lucky day. These arrived via a courier.

View attachment 7767


So that's this afternoon's jobs out of the window then.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Must be my lucky day. These arrived via a courier.
> 
> View attachment 7767
> 
> 
> So that's this afternoon's jobs out of the window then.


Do these bolt straight on? I thought someone had mentioned a different breaker or something in the past?


----------



## Xpenno

Neill said:


> Do these bolt straight on? I thought someone had mentioned a different breaker or something in the past?


There is a Turkish pre-breaker but some beardy-man recommended the Turkish Burrs and coffee pre-breaker combo. Works well for me so far.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think it's a straight swap - better well had be Xenno has been using these burrs on his EK for a couple of weeks now, I think.


----------



## Charliej

I had a box just arrive from Coffee Compass, containing a kilo of the Ethiopian Cherry Red, 250g of their new Caravanserai blend roasted medium and 250g of it roasted as "mahogany", a sample bag of their Cuban Altura Superior and a fee sample of their Bolivian Cascara to try.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think it's a straight swap - better well had be Xenno has been using these burrs on his EK for a couple of weeks now, I think.


Very good. Guess it makes for an easier and financially less painful swap.


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> There is a Turkish pre-breaker but some beardy-man recommended the Turkish Burrs and coffee pre-breaker combo. Works well for me so far.


What are you getting from them? Shorter shots with same flavours/ better mouthfeel?


----------



## Olliehulla

Been keeping an eye out for a Wemo at a good price for a while now and low and behold, last night on Amazon as luck would have it, it was up for £27.15 - BOOM! Pulled the trigger as quick as poss.

Checked again this morning and it's back up to £35 but my confirmation says the lower amount - nice!

Happy


----------



## Guest

my brand new second hand only 4 years old and hardly used not very often but only a few times when it was first bought original in the box GAGGIA CLASSIC


----------



## Obnic

Presents from Richard at Coffee Compass


----------



## Phil104

Ah, coffee compass - it's a gift that keeps giving - they are so generous. Just waiting for my delivery from last week to rest and then I'll be getting stuck in.


----------



## Phil104

And soon after I posted that, Mark, our postie knocked on the door to present me with a thing of true beauty - a Torr tamper via coffeechap/Dave - and as quick as lightening from payment to delivery. Unbeatable. And now just off to use it (and record the proceeds on the other thread).


----------



## Neill

Not coffee related. A maverick et-733. Sounds like a big burr grinder? It's actually a wireless BBQ thermometer. Bring on the slow cooked pork shoulder.


----------



## jeebsy

New tennis bag. Wanted it last year but couldn't justify paying full price. Was quite limited so thought I'd missed out but found a site with them on sale this week. Pow!


----------



## lookseehear

Olliehulla said:


> Been keeping an eye out for a Wemo at a good price for a while now and low and behold, last night on Amazon as luck would have it, it was up for £27.15 - BOOM! Pulled the trigger as quick as poss.
> 
> Checked again this morning and it's back up to £35 but my confirmation says the lower amount - nice!
> 
> Happy


Looks like the lowest price its ever been on Amazon! http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/Belkin-Automation-Switch-Android-Devices/product/B009SA9Z6S?context=browse


----------



## jeebsy

Maybe the new one is going to drop soon


----------



## Mike mc

Olliehulla said:


> Been keeping an eye out for a Wemo at a good price for a while now and low and behold, last night on Amazon as luck would have it, it was up for £27.15 - BOOM! Pulled the trigger as quick as poss.
> 
> Checked again this morning and it's back up to £35 but my confirmation says the lower amount - nice!
> 
> Happy


Mine works fine on the home wifi network but soon as I go out it never finds the wemo device until I reconnect back to my home wifi network

Shame really as its a great bit of kit whilst on the home network just wish I could use it when leaving work etc so machines warm when I get back


----------



## glevum

The Wemo android app 1.6 works quiet well now on kitkat 4.4.2. Rules working ok as well.All fine on wifi & 3g for me. The app is still a bit buggy thou' & needs a widget.


----------



## froggystyle

Mike mc said:


> Mine works fine on the home wifi network but soon as I go out it never finds the wemo device until I reconnect back to my home wifi network
> 
> Shame really as its a great bit of kit whilst on the home network just wish I could use it when leaving work etc so machines warm when I get back


Sounds like your router is blocking the connection, maybe open some ports!

Google is your friend here.


----------



## froggystyle

Couple o kilo of rave green beans to play with next week!









Got the Suarez bean, respect!


----------



## Mike mc

froggystyle said:


> Sounds like your router is blocking the connection, maybe open some ports!
> 
> Google is your friend here.


Cheers mate will have to look into it.belkin emailed me some tips to try but nothing's working


----------



## froggystyle

Also one of these.









Funny thing is, i thought i had a V60 already, turned out i didn't, just had the wave thingy!

Looking forward to trying this out tomorrow.


----------



## froggystyle

Mike mc said:


> Cheers mate will have to look into it.belkin emailed me some tips to try but nothing's working


Does it work through an app?


----------



## Mike mc

froggystyle said:


> Does it work through an app?


Yep have an app on my iphone and it works brilliantly til I'm off the wifi network then it cant find it

I will ring virgin media in the morning and see if they know of any issues with there superhub 2 and wemo


----------



## centaursailing

4 x 250g bags of Colombia El Meridiano Rioblanco Colombian SC Decaffeinated beans from Has Bean and a Torr Goldfinger 58.4mm curved tamper with black brass handle from Kafecultur via coffeechap.


----------



## Soll

froggystyle said:


> Couple o kilo of rave green beans to play with next week!
> 
> View attachment 7869
> 
> 
> Got the Suarez bean, respect!


I bet that has a real bite to it !!


----------



## Xpenno

Mike mc said:


> Yep have an app on my iphone and it works brilliantly til I'm off the wifi network then it cant find it
> 
> I will ring virgin media in the morning and see if they know of any issues with there superhub 2 and wemo


Sorry to hear that, I couldn't quite believe that mine worked outside of my wifi network without me having to do anything, it's a bit scary really.

When you set it up did you defo add it to your main wireless network and not a tethered one on your phone or something? You can check when the app fires up on your phone as it should tell you the network on which you are connected. Worth checking that it's your Virgin one. The unit polls the belkin servers for changes and should not be blocked by most standard router configs as it is just using standard protocols so I would be surprised if it was anything like that.

good luck


----------



## TonyW

Lovely trapconvex Torr Goldfinger with Blackwood handle, enabled by CoffeeChap. I thought my Reg Barber was great but this Torr is in a different league - beautiful to look at and lovely to use. Many thanks Dave.


----------



## Jason1wood

Were delivered yesterday from Soll, and I'm over the moon with the speed of delivery and the products are fantastic.


----------



## m4lcs67

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/barista-tools-accessories/utensils/pitchers/espro-toroid-pitcher-12oz.html.

Just delivered. So far all I have been able to do is have a look, but it really looks the biz and if all the blurb says it is a good as they say it is then I am in for a treat. The large dimple in the bottom is supposed to help with the circulation of the milk and I like the idea of markers in the side of the jug so you can put the correct amount of milk in thus removing any chance of wastage. Full review to follow once I have got up close and personal with it.


----------



## Phil104

More stock Malc - looks the business.

Just arrived, a beautiful walnut handled naked PF for my Classic bought from shock_waves_shop off ebay. Well balanced, lovely to hold and fits my classic better than the stock handle (with my LM Strada 17g basket). Had one attempt so far at delivering a shot and it worked pretty well - and could instantly see why everyone raves about naked PFs. Will post a picture or so later via the Classic department of the forum - have to go back to work (but I just want to play)


----------



## MrShades

Gently dropped through the letterbox today: direct from Canada, a nice VST sized Espro tamper.

Have become quite attached to my Torr so remains to be seen how much regular use this gets.


----------



## 7493

Not through the letterbox but from Home (non) Sense. A set of four Guzzini espresso cups, platter with sugar bowl(!) stainless pot and four rather nice spoons. £12.99 reduced from £70!!! I don't believe that for a moment but the

cups are quite heavy and rather nice once you get past the handles.


----------



## 7493

Through the post:

Bellabarista tamping stand and tamper. Very good service and quick delivery. Tamper looks very good. Comes in a mock velvet bag and looks very smart. Tamping stand a bit less impressive. White bloom on the rubber base (Comes off easily enough though.) and some marks on the stainless steel frame. Will try polishing them out tomorrow.


----------



## froggystyle

I picked up one of those a few weeks ago when i was at BB, didn't check it till i got home and it had some marks on the metal work also. Handy little thing though


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Postie delivered a set of Hario scales imported direct from Japan via Amazon for £31.50 delivered. No delivery tax surcharge and delivery time scale was about three weeks - bargain - nearly half the price of UK outlets.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I got one of these:


----------



## froggystyle

A Hario Clear grinder.

Kindly donated by MWJB, gonna try this out at work on my pour over.


----------



## seeq

Got a parcel this morning. Couldn't remember having ordered anything. With 'Espresso' something or other on the label I got really excited.... 'What did I order while drunk?' I thought to myself. Eagerly awaiting whatever new purchase I had made to myself and with huge excitement I ripped open the parcel...... Oh yes, I remember, puly descaler :/


----------



## Mrboots2u

seeq said:


> Got a parcel this morning. Couldn't remember having ordered anything. With 'Espresso' something or other on the label I got really excited.... 'What did I order while drunk?' I thought to myself. Eagerly awaiting whatever new purchase I had made to myself and with huge excitement I ripped open the parcel...... Oh yes, I remember, puly descaler :/


Ha coffee ordering when drunk , that would be a new one on me


----------



## Drewster

Neither particularly exciting nor Coffee related but......

A new set of WAHL hair clippers. Decent "commercial" clippers with a 4m cable.

When you are a bald old coot like me the remnants need tidying up pretty often and with your own clippers it's a 5 min job ;-)


----------



## garydyke1

Drewster said:


> Neither particularly exciting nor Coffee related but......
> 
> A new set of WAHL hair clippers. Decent "commercial" clippers with a 4m cable.
> 
> When you are a bald old coot like me the remnants need tidying up pretty often and with your own clippers it's a 5 min job ;-)


which model? im in the market for a new set


----------



## Drewster

garydyke1 said:


> which model? im in the market for a new set


WAHL Classic Series - Super Taper


----------



## DavidBondy

My latest addition from Ross Spencer. The Portaspresso Rosco Mini. Just like all his kit this is beautifully made and feels fantastic in the hand.

View attachment 7991


This is replacing my Porlex Mini and will now be my travel grinder when I am taking the Aeropress, the Handpresso or the electric Moka pot. I'll take the full sized Rosco when I take the Portaspresso machines.


----------



## Thecatlinux

DavidBondy said:


> My latest addition from Ross Spencer. The Portaspresso Rosco Mini. Just like all his kit this is beautifully made and feels fantastic in the hand.
> 
> View attachment 7991
> 
> 
> This is replacing my Porlex Mini and will now be my travel grinder when I am taking the Aeropress, the Handpresso or the electric Moka pot. I'll take the full sized Rosco when I take the Portaspresso machines.


That looks really well built mr b do you mind me asking how much it was ?


----------



## DavidBondy

Thecatlinux said:


> That looks really well built mr b do you mind me asking how much it was ?


Like all of Ross's kit it is expensive, not least because it has to be shipped from Australia! The grinder itself was about £250 but then you have shipping and HMRC so it came out, I suppose, at about £350. Not cheap by any means but if you want hand-made there is a price for that!


----------



## Thecatlinux

DavidBondy said:


> Like all of Ross's kit it is expensive, not least because it has to be shipped from Australia! The grinder itself was about £250 but then you have shipping and HMRC so it came out, I suppose, at about £350. Not cheap by any means but if you want hand-made there is a price for that!


Looks really well built and has a very good reputation, if for some bizarre reason you ever decide to part with it ,would you please consider me (as long as my stars are in alignment)... Be interested to see how you find it.


----------



## DavidBondy

Thecatlinux said:


> Looks really well built and has a very good reputation, if for some bizarre reason you ever decide to part with it ,would you please consider me (as long as my stars are in alignment)... Be interested to see how you find it.


Well, I wouldn't hold my breath on that! I think that I now have the "full set" of Portaspresso kit: The Rosco and Rosco Mini grinders and the Portaspresso HC and Portaspresso TR all in brass.

The full-sized Rosco grinds directly into the portafilter and all the parts are interchangeable between the two machines. I do not think that there is a better, portable espresso device made. I also have the pressure gauge adapter so can do full profiling as well.

This is very high quality kit which doesn't seem to come up secondhand very often on either Coffeesnobs or Home-Barista where there is quite a community of owners! You can view the whole range here: http://www.portaspresso.com


----------



## Thecatlinux

DavidBondy said:


> Well, I would't hold my breath on that! I think that I now have the "full set" of Portaspresso kit: The Rosco and Rosco Mini grinders and the Portaspresso HC and Portaspresso TR all in brass.
> 
> The full-sized Rosco grinds directly into the portafilter and all the parts are interchangeable between the two machines. I do not think that there is a better, portable espresso device made. I also have the pressure gauge adapter so can do full profiling as well.
> 
> This is very high quality kit which doesn't seem to come up secondhand very often on either Coffeesnobs or Home-Barista where there is quite a community of owners! You can view the whole range here: http://www.portaspresso.com


 You can but ask , and would just like to have first dibs ,Be be nice to see a picture of all the rosco s together ,

have you you still got your christmas tree up or something ? As there seems to be lots and lots of nice coffee presents lately, ..LOL


----------



## DavidBondy

Thecatlinux said:


> have you you still got your christmas tree up or something ? As there seems to be lots and lots of nice coffee presents lately, ..LOL


Ahh! The benefits of being single, in a well-paid job and with an expensive divorce looming whereby it is better not to have too much cash lying around!!


----------



## centaursailing

2 x 500g bags of Guatemala El Triangulo (Mahogany Roast) Mountain Water Decaffeinated beans and a free sample bag of Columbian Swiss Water Process (medium roast) decaffeinated beans.

Looking forward to trying these!


----------



## charris

MrShades said:


> Gently dropped through the letterbox today: direct from Canada, a nice VST sized Espro tamper.
> 
> Have become quite attached to my Torr so remains to be seen how much regular use this gets.


Any thoughts now on the Espro? Is it worth it? The only thing putting me off up to now was that it did not come in 58.4mm size - now that it does, I am really interested. Is your a red one?


----------



## marcuswar

A brass white gold finger handle courtesy of coffeechap. Just waiting to the brass gold finger brass convexed base, from a different source, to go with it....

View attachment 8009


----------



## MrShades

charris said:


> Any thoughts now on the Espro? Is it worth it? The only thing putting me off up to now was that it did not come in 58.4mm size - now that it does, I am really interested. Is your a red one?


Yes, red handled. Fits the VST basket very well and is only available as 'flat'.

I've now got an original black Espro, 58mm, a red VST sized Espro (58.35 I think) and a Torr 58.4.

What's currently in the cupboard and what's next to my espresso machine being used???

Both Espros in the cupboard and the Torr being used.

The Espro bases don't seem as smooth as the Torr - so seem to drag when polishing the puck. The Torr just feels better.

I'm going to try the polish the Espro base and see if it improved it .

So - good for improving muscle memory but a Torr is a better tamper IMHO


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Some On Balance digital scales.


----------



## Jason1wood

a little something from Rave


----------



## Brewdog

Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand for my Classic and 2x250g Hasbean El Salvador beans


----------



## Dylan

This is totally off topic... but Brewdog... do you happen to own two rather trendy bars in Manchester?


----------



## Brewdog

Nope. Wouldn't mind if I did?! What makes you think that?


----------



## marcuswar

The brass base for my goldfinger tamper handle that arrived yesterday. Thanks MrBoots.









It ain't heavy , its my tamper...


----------



## Dylan

Brewdog said:


> Nope. Wouldn't mind if I did?! What makes you think that?


http://www.brewdog.com/bars/manchester


----------



## Jason1wood

There's also one in Newcastle


----------



## jeebsy

And Glasgow...and Edinburgh....and Aberdeen....and London


----------



## Charliej

jeebsy said:


> And Glasgow...and Edinburgh....and Aberdeen....and London


And Birmingham !!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

BIG Funka bags!

Uncle Funka and a whole load of beans from Extract.







!


----------



## Daren

Can't wait to hear what you think Urbs


----------



## Mike mc

Nice bag of signature from rave.running low on Suarez now


----------



## Neill

urbanbumpkin said:


> BIG Funka bags!
> 
> Uncle Funka and a whole load of beans from Extract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Are those all kg bags?


----------



## Scotford

Some spatulas, cup lids and a new SD card for the LaSpaz.


----------



## DavidBondy

Some time ago I adopted an olive tree in the Le Marche area of Italy.

The growers wanted to also make flavoured olive oils. As anyone knows who has tried it, herbs can go off if they are just added to olive oil so they experimented with actually crushing the herbs (also lemons, mandarine oranges, chills and of course garlic) with the olives at the time of pressing. This was highly successful and they now have quite a range of flavoured oils! They asked for suggestions of what else could be crushed and today I received this:

View attachment 8048


First pressed, extra virgin olive oil crushed with roasted coffee beans. I am going to try it at the weekend both poured over ice cream and as part of a spicy marinade for some pork.


----------



## marcuswar

The postie didn't actually bring it but I picked up a Gaggia MDF grinder that I "won" on ebay for £33. Not the best grinder in the world but certainly not the worst and for that price it would have been rude not to bid







I'll probably strip it, clean it and move it on to a friend who bought a Classic and a Cuisinart Grinder but has pretty much stopped using it because the grinder just won't grind fine enough for espresso.


----------



## Yes Row

^^ really interested to see how this pans out

How about fresh strawberries the oil and a little cracked black pepper


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavidBondy said:


> Some time ago I adopted an olive tree in the Le Marche area of Italy.
> 
> The growers wanted to also make flavoured olive oils. As anyone knows who has tried it, herbs can go off if they are just added to olive oil so they experimented with actually crushing the herbs (also lemons, mandarine oranges, chills and of course garlic) with the olives at the time of pressing. This was highly successful and they now have quite a range of flavoured oils! They asked for suggestions of what else could be crushed and today I received this:
> 
> View attachment 8048
> 
> 
> First pressed, extra virgin olive oil crushed with roasted coffee beans. I am going to try it at the weekend both poured over ice cream and as part of a spicy marinade for some pork.


Now, that is a first - let us know what it tastes like David.


----------



## El carajillo

Down in Louisiana to go with Southern fried chicken they make Red Eye gravy which is oil from the cooking black coffee and single cream, thickened with flour. I would think that" coffee oil"

would be a good addition. Probably interesting drizzled on a salad.


----------



## 4515

A bit of this


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Neill said:


> Are those all kg bags?


Ha ha ha no I'm not that much of a Fiend, 250g bags


----------



## badger28

Extract Unkle Funka looks interesting. Is there a discount code still doing the rounds? Have waited for the banner to appear, however nothing as of yet!

That said the Malawi Geisha from Smokey Barn sounds interesting also!



urbanbumpkin said:


> Ha ha ha no I'm not that much of a Fiend, 250g bags


----------



## Mrboots2u

badger28 said:


> Extract Unkle Funka looks interesting. Is there a discount code still doing the rounds? Have waited for the banner to appear, however nothing as of yet!
> 
> That said the Malawi Geisha from Smokey Barn sounds interesting also!


No code sorry as Extract are not currently forum sponsors

Their coffee though is good


----------



## Neill

urbanbumpkin said:


> Ha ha ha no I'm not that much of a Fiend, 250g bags


I just got a kg of unkle funka and 250 of bello Horizonte today!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheers Callum









Can't wait to try[/img]


----------



## Geordie Boy

Not coffee related but got some shaving kit to see what all this DE Razer stuff is about


----------



## 4515

A great starter kit there - full match report needed on your initial thoughts


----------



## Neill

That looks like a fantastic setup. I have to say, silver blues are my current favourites.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Will post my thoughts in the other thread


----------



## centaursailing

My black 64 fl oz Airscape coffee storage jar just arrived ... the whoosh of air being expelled as the inner lid is pushed down gives a lot of confidence that this will be a good buy.

http://www.eacoffee.co.uk/ourshop/pr...ry-Design.html


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Ethiopian Shalaitu beans from J. Atkinson & Co. sweet fruit heaven.......Brewtastic!

I think there's already another order in the pipeline


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Ethiopian Shalaitu beans from J. Atkinson & Co. sweet fruit heaven.......Brewtastic!
> 
> I think there's already another order in the pipeline


Enjoying ? ......


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Enjoying ? ......


It went down really well in the office, my work colleague was asking about buying some after the first sip.


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> It went down really well in the office, my work colleague was asking about buying some after the first sip.


Ha ha .. Ill see if he is roasting anymore

We got the last lot I think ......

It's not a cheap bean but it is a very very nice one for brew ...


----------



## Geordie Boy

Beer from some bods


----------



## Kyle548

Geordie Boy said:


> Not coffee related but got some shaving kit to see what all this DE Razer stuff is about












I just received her more aggressive sister today, the r41.


----------



## charris

Some very nice coffee machine books.


----------



## Neill

Kyle548 said:


> I just received her more aggressive sister today, the r41.


You have to post a pic of your face after your first try!


----------



## Kyle548

Neill said:


> You have to post a pic of your face after your first try!


It's not too bad, nicked my self a little.

The construction is really tight, so the blade is very taught and skips a little on tough growth.

I used the included Derby blade too and I never get on with those.

Much prefer Lord or Feather.

Overall, not a terrible job, but still pretty rough...


























To be honest, it will be a lot better next time.


----------



## Neill

Not bad. I like that razor as a occasional job. Not every day. Getting the angle right helps. Nice sharp smooth blade too.


----------



## Kyle548

Neill said:


> Not bad. I like that razor as a occasional job. Not every day. Getting the angle right helps. Nice sharp smooth blade too.


Indeed, the biggest issue was the blade skipping.

You can see where it totally skipped over my beard.

Not as aggressive as I was expecting though.

My first time with a shavette was way worse.

Really surprised how light it is too.


----------



## hotmetal

Kyle548 said:


> I just received her more aggressive sister today, the r41.


More aggressive? Surely that'd be the Aarrrrgh 41?

I'll get me coat&#8230;


----------



## DavidBondy

Received yesterday actually but it is a kilo of Coffee Compass' Extra Dark Roast French Breakfast Blend. I do not usually order roasted beans but I wanted to take one variable (home roasting) out of getting to grips with the LM machine hence a change to my usual modus operandum!

View attachment 8093


----------



## Phil104

Not the most exciting thing to arrive in the post but by all accounts it will enhance my Classic - a brass shower plate holder and while I was at it, a new shower plate, quickly and efficiently delivered by espresso services. The stock shower plate holder is in a state - looks like someone has been firing air pellets at it for target practice. Just waiting for old faithful to heat up....


----------



## froggystyle

Phil104 said:


> Not the most exciting thing to arrive in the post but by all accounts it will enhance my Classic - a brass shower plate holder and while I was at it, a new shower plate, quickly and efficiently delivered by espresso services. The stock shower plate holder is in a state - looks like someone has been firing air pellets at it for target practice. Just waiting for old faithful to heat up....
> View attachment 8098


How much was it Phil?


----------



## Charliej

Group buy for these will be going up next week as I'm now able to get a bit more done as I'm not so much in need of the extra morphine.


----------



## froggystyle

Will keep an eye out Charlie!


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Charliej said:


> Group buy for these will be going up next week as I'm now able to get a bit more done as I'm not so much in need of the extra morphine.


I'm definitely up for one of these too - hope I see the thread when it gets posted. Thanks and hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Phil104 said:


> Not the most exciting thing to arrive in the post but by all accounts it will enhance my Classic - a brass shower plate holder and while I was at it, a new shower plate, quickly and efficiently delivered by espresso services. The stock shower plate holder is in a state - looks like someone has been firing air pellets at it for target practice. Just waiting for old faithful to heat up....
> View attachment 8098


Let us know if it makes any difference for you...


----------



## hotmetal

Well he hasn't brought me anything yet. I'm waiting in for a grinder to turn up. A CityLink van just turned up, the guy looked at my house, rummaged around in the back of the van for about 10 minutes, scratched his head, pressed a button on his little machine thingy and drove off. I hope that doesn't mean they've lost it!!!


----------



## Phil104

froggystyle said:


> How much was it Phil?


 £17.95 plus VAT plus £3.50 pp. (I bought a new shower plate while I was at it - £1.95, plus three new screws at 25p each (!!) and the whole lot came to £29.52 including £4.92 VAT). From memory, the group buy for the shower plate holder was a better deal.


----------



## Phil104

Charliej said:


> Group buy for these will be going up next week as I'm now able to get a bit more done as I'm not so much in need of the extra morphine.


 Arrrrrghhhhh - on both counts - your pain and my lack of patience.


----------



## Phil104

Hoffmonkey said:


> Let us know if it makes any difference for you...


 So far... yes - an obvious improvement to flow (I needed to tighten the grind) and undoubtedly a brighter taste (I'm afraid that's the only way I can describe it).


----------



## marcuswar

A new laptop... I finally got sick of the old one blue screening and taking 10 minutes to boot. It's nothing special , 17" i5 8gig 1TB but a massive improvement on the old one


----------



## froggystyle

Decent specs they are!


----------



## marcuswar

Its not a bad spec just not quite as good as the one I started out looking at ( 17" i7 1080p, bluray, steel case ). In the end I decided £650+ was just too much for something that I would just use for browsing the coffee forum







Mind you, £390 is still the most I've ever paid for a laptop!


----------



## froggystyle

If you only use it for web browsing, your better off buying cheap in my eyes, no need for fancy stuff, just keep it updated and virus free and your good as gold!


----------



## marcuswar

Totally agree Froggy, that's why the old retired laptop is just an old Pentium M 1.8Ghz that I've kept going for far too many years and I've eventually had to admit its time to spend some money and get a new one







Hopefully this one will last me another 8 years.


----------



## froggystyle

I just retired my desktop, 7 years old, was really starting to slow down though, wiping and hoovering out the insides was no longer cutting it!


----------



## Daren

Its worth checking out the Chromebooks if your just after a web browser.... cheap, no need for antivirus, 10 second boot up and never slow down. I wouldn't be without one.


----------



## jeebsy

A Torr convex trapez base from boots.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> A Torr convex trapez base from boots.


Belated happy birthday present!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> A Torr convex trapez base from boots.


They're really good, I'm liking mine lots. It also fits my old handle just.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Belated happy birthday present!


Good timing for housewarming too


----------



## Daren

Q. Is there any better coffee then Extracts Unkle Funka?

A. Yes - Unkle Funka received as a gift from Urbanbumpkin









Cheers Clive - you da man! Can't wait for this!


----------



## Neill

Unkle funka is so good this time. On to my third this morning.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Pleasure mate, thanks for the machine delivery. How long do you let the Funka rest for?


----------



## Neill

urbanbumpkin said:


> Pleasure mate, thanks for the grinder delivery. How long do you let the Funka rest for?


I went with boots' suggestion of 5 days. I asked extract last year and they said the same.


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Pleasure mate, thanks for the grinder delivery. How long do you let the Funka rest for?


I can't resist longer than a week.... Gotta have the Funka, gotta have the Funka


----------



## DavidBondy

Taylors of Old Bond Street Sandalwood Aftershave Gel and Lotion courtesy of Soll! If you haven't tried TOBS' Sandalwood then you've missed a treat.

Discreet but long lasting (and I also recommend their shaving cream both in tubes (great for travelling) or tubs!)

View attachment 8169


DB


----------



## Guest

The best products you can buy from Taylors of Bond Street are the Avocado Shaving Cream and the Eton College one... not a fan of the other ones for smell to be honest, the best for lather etc is the Avocado, the Eton College is the best for smell.

The sandalwood is not good mara. Smell's like men who wear lofa's


----------



## DavidBondy

Noah&theBean said:


> The sandalwood is not good mara. Smell's like men who wear lofa's


I am not sure that I know what mara is or that I wear lofa's (sic) but I guess that puts me in my place! I think I should have said that my comments were just my opinion!


----------



## Soll

Fragrance smell is a very personal thing but the Sandlewood range from Taylors out sell's all their other fragrances by 5 times! Pretty impressive


----------



## Yes Row

Noah&theBean said:


> The best products you can buy from Taylors of Bond Street are the Avocado Shaving Cream and the Eton College one... not a fan of the other ones for smell to be honest, the best for lather etc is the Avocado, the Eton College is the best for smell.
> 
> The sandalwood is not good mara. Smell's like men who wear lofa's


The gift that keeps giving?!?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I've only been using the Taylors Sandlewood stuff for a week but I'm mightily impressed so far on how long the fragrance lasts for!


----------



## Soll

Geordie Boy said:


> I've only been using the Taylors Sandlewood stuff for a week but I'm mightily impressed so far on how long the fragrance lasts for!


When ever I use Sandlewood in the shop on a client I always get asked by those who are waiting, "What is that gorgeous smell ?". Especially if there are any ladies waiting with their partners. Not only does the scent last but the actual cream itself last for ages, I've had one at home and it's lasted easily 5 months


----------



## marcuswar

Todays delivery, is a 500g bag of Mocha Mediterranean beans from my favourite roaster... Coffee Compass!


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Hoffmonkey

Received my "mr stone's birthday bundle" from MadeByKnock yesterday (but missed the postman who needed a signature and picked up from the post office this morning). I also received a small sample of coffee beans roasted by them. It's called the "Shed blend". I had a go on them in the porlex brewed in aeropress today and thought it was a lovely cup. Looking forward to having a go with them as an espresso.

So ordered late last week and delivered within 5 days. Happy with that service from Peter even if he still won't respond to my request to be added to the Hausgrind batch 5 list...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cool

please post up what the espresso tastes like in the What's in my cup thread ....

Few of us intrigued as to what Knock's coffee will taste like .

Batch seems like long way away .....


----------



## Mrboots2u

More scales.. Perfect for split pours under double spouts.


----------



## profondoblu

Another kilo of signature, and some Sumatra jagong village, not tried this one before!


----------



## charris

To make sure I got the tamping covered (58.4mm for vst)

View attachment 8208


----------



## DavidBondy

Mrboots2u said:


> More scales.. Perfect for split pours under double spouts.


I have the same scales (from eBay if I remember correctly) and I am delighted with them. I like the persistence of these scales before they reset themselves. I had two sets of smaller ones which I gave away on here! This set does exactly what I need it to!

DB


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Determined not to run out


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Determined not to run out
> 
> View attachment 8209


I thought those we're chemex's at first glance. Thought you must be pretty clumsy (I smashed my 3 cup last week!)


----------



## Dylan

Wooo, fudge funnel!

Been waiting for this for a couple of weeks!


----------



## froggystyle

Fudge funnel. I shall say no more!


----------



## coffeechap

Time to start cutting that into a Mazzer funnel me

Thinks


----------



## Kyle548

Noah&theBean said:


> The best products you can buy from Taylors of Bond Street are the Avocado Shaving Cream and the Eton College one... not a fan of the other ones for smell to be honest, the best for lather etc is the Avocado, the Eton College is the best for smell.
> 
> The sandalwood is not good mara. Smell's like men who wear lofa's


Shaving shop aftershave balm is not bad.

Not as good for the skin as proraso balm, but nothing is.

Just got some Dr Harris soap and a/s and waiting on some cologne too.

A full set of Arlington.

And an omega brush, because it was £6 and why the hell not.


----------



## charris

D_Evans said:


> Wooo, fudge funnel!
> 
> Been waiting for this for a couple of weeks!


What is this exatcly?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Automated oversize portafilter??


----------



## Soll

My first venture into brewed coffee!


----------



## 4085

Enjoy Soll.....I have one and used it three times in desperation when I ws without a machine. It produces a lovely clean cup with the minimum of fuss!


----------



## Soll

dfk41 said:


> Enjoy Soll.....I have one and used it three times in desperation when I ws without a machine. It produces a lovely clean cup with the minimum of fuss!


I mainly bought it for taking to Centre parcs next month. I've seen a few videos and out of all the brewed methods it does look like the easiest of the lot, being on holiday the last thing I want to do is faff around making coffee in the morning....


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Mrboots2u said:


> More scales.. Perfect for split pours under double spouts.


These look good where did they come from?

Paul


----------



## Dylan

charris said:


> What is this exatcly?


I'm not completely sure... I assume you fill it with fudge, then the lever bit lifts a plug out of the bottom, and liquid fudge comes out so you can decorate cakes...???

I dont really bake.


----------



## Kyle548

D_Evans said:


> I'm not completely sure... I assume you fill it with fudge, then the lever bit lifts a plug out of the bottom, and liquid fudge comes out so you can decorate cakes...???
> 
> I dont really bake.


Don't make the mistake of googling it.

Especially not "fudge chute".


----------



## Yes Row

D_Evans said:


> I'm not completely sure... I assume you fill it with fudge, then the lever bit lifts a plug out of the bottom, and liquid fudge comes out so you can decorate cakes...???
> 
> I dont really bake.


It's for fudge packing


----------



## Dylan

Yes Row said:


> It's for fudge packing


I'm not really familiar with that, as above I get the feeling I shouldn't ask google on this one.


----------



## froggystyle

Charliej said:


> Group buy for these will be going up next week as I'm now able to get a bit more done as I'm not so much in need of the extra morphine.


Any updates Charlie?


----------



## Charliej

Will be sorting it out sometime today or tomorrow, just very busy at the moment


----------



## Johnny Vertex

Friday July the 18th my postie will bring me.....

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/barista-tools/smart-tamp-58mm


----------



## froggystyle

Johnny Vertex said:


> Friday July the 18th my postie will bring me.....
> 
> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/barista-tools/smart-tamp-58mm


£115!!!

13 + 112 = 115 chars.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Johnny Vertex said:


> Friday July the 18th my postie will bring me.....
> 
> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/barista-tools/smart-tamp-58mm


Wow £115 .........

Enjoy ...

Does it make coffee too


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> £115!!!
> 
> 13 + 112 = 115 chars.


Your grinder cost less than that


----------



## froggystyle

my grinder and classic cost less than that, well almost!


----------



## Johnny Vertex

Mrboots2u said:


> Wow £115 .........
> 
> Enjoy ...
> 
> Does it make coffee too


It may help..... I hope....


----------



## coffeechap

Is your grinder actually a grinder or a salt mill froggy


----------



## froggystyle

Ill have you know i have upgraded to the dizzy heights of an MC2 chap, i feel like a king now!


----------



## coffeechap

froggystyle said:


> Ill have you know i have upgraded to the dizzy heights of an MC2 chap, i feel like a king now!


Ah in that case refer back to my last post


----------



## froggystyle

Im gonna build one anyway, call it the Zr-2...


----------



## James811

Got home from work yesterday to a nice few parcels,

Raves;

Columbia

Sumatra Madenling

Mocha Java

And a hario slim with a free bag of coffee from an eBay store called freshly roasted coffee, the bag has a roast date etc so it looks fairly promising









And other non coffee related stuff none of you will be interested in


----------



## bronc

I bought a Hario grinder for a friend from what I think is the same seller on eBay. The coffee was awful. It smelled even worse than Lavazza!


----------



## James811

I'll give it a whirl, it's about £19/kg on their eBay store I just had a look, the roast date looked promising haha. Maybe I'll try it out later on


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Blue Therm Duo bluetooth data logger. Hooks up to iPad roastmaster software so I can track and record roasting profile using a couple of thermoprobes.


----------



## froggystyle

TSK, Can you do a bit of a review on that in the roaster section?

When you are up to speed with it of course!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> TSK, Can you do a bit of a review on that in the roaster section?
> 
> When you are up to speed with it of course!


Will do froggy. Thanks to DFK for the heads up on the iPad roastmaster programme. Thought at first it was just a database programme for storing info. Checking it out, found it can accept live data from a bluetooth datalogger - only one supported is the Blue Therm.


----------



## froggystyle

One quick question, do the probes connect to the logger by blueteeth or wires?


----------



## 4515

These - in the apple inspired packaging from Taiwan


----------



## Daren

Not what I hoped for









20 mile trip to collect tomorrow now


----------



## Daren

20 mile round trip completed and I now have this with thanks to funinacup/Machina Espresso (Chemex and filters)










And perfectly timed the postie delivered this to let me try out the above - big thanks to everyone's forum favourite Bootsy


----------



## Daren

I should mention I feel lucky to have the Chemex in one piece.... I went to the courier depot to collect it and went into the loading area where I witnessed the drivers loading their vans. Boxes were being chucked and drop kicked in to the vans - I shit you not!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lol "everyone's"







......

Anyway enjoy the chemex and coffee Daren


----------



## Brewdog

A new motta jug


----------



## marcuswar

Nice jug Brewdog, what size is it ?


----------



## jeebsy

Where'd you get it? Looks 35cl Marcus.


----------



## jeebsy

I'm almost at the point of caving and getting a new Motta or a milkypitch.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> I'm almost at the point of caving and getting a new Motta or a milkypitch.


Milkypitch are superb but pricy!


----------



## jeebsy

Pricey but orange....are they better than mottas?


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Pricey but orange....are they better than mottas?


Define 'better'. Personally prefer rattle ware type pitchers for latte art over Mottas but 50% of folk it will be the other way around.

Mottas aint orange


----------



## jeebsy

Just checked coffee hit and they have the small rattlewares back in stock for 18+postage. What to do.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Just checked coffee hit and they have the small rattlewares back in stock for 18+postage. What to do.


Get an orange one, you know you want it


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Get an orange one, you know you want it


You devil.

There'll probably be one going in with my next order.


----------



## marcuswar

jeebsy said:


> Where'd you get it? Looks 35cl Marcus.


Thanks Jeebsy I thought it looked like a small one, looks similar size to the AndrewJames one I have which is just enough for a single drink.


----------



## Brewdog

Yeah it's a 35cl - perfect for making single brews. Got 2 free tempatags with it as we'll so well delighted







Got it from BB

now i've seen it I'm not wanting to deface it with a sticker! Not sure if tempatags peel off without leaving a mark


----------



## Charliej

Brewdog said:


> Yeah it's a 35cl - perfect for making single brews. Got 2 free tempatags with it as we'll so well delighted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it from BB
> 
> now i've seen it I'm not wanting to deface it with a sticker! Not sure if tempatags peel off without leaving a mark


They'll come off one of those jugs just fine, I had to remove a faulty temp tag from my black Motta jug and it left no mark at all.


----------



## Kyle548

I have found I don't need a temptag with my mota.

The pitch of the sound of the milk steaming changes a little a fraction before the tag changes, so it's actually easy to tell by sound alone.


----------



## Flibster

New Yamaha AV amp and a bundle of HDMI cables, 200m of Cat5 and 14 banana plugs.

Onkyo amp it replaces had it's HDMI board fail, and getting a replacement is damn near impossible it seems. So it's going in the bin after I've taken it apart for a play. I'm also not getting another Onkyo amp anytime soon. It's shocking that at least 2 generations of amps they produces have this issue.

Thought I may as well replace the poundland HDMI cables at the same time as it's all going to be pulled apart. I haven't spent a fortune, trying what seems to be a decently priced cables by a company called Twisted Veins. Then I'll redo the speakers with new cat5 FFRC cable. Shortest length of 2m for the centre , longest is 30m for the surround back speakers. Will also label them properly this tim, with 7 speakers it's a bit of a rats nest back there and it can make it fun figuring out which is which.

Happens every time Kim goes on holiday, stuff dies. Had the car go phut, the water tank overflow... twice... and then the amp went. Good job I was here tbh, water tank could have destroyed the flat below.

Oh, also had the new Monty Python box set turn up. I decided to order the Vinyl version and will get the CD version cheap somewhere in a few weeks/months.

Could do with ordering some coffee at some point.


----------



## Mrboots2u

New naked pf nicely machined. Thanks Callum


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hasbean vouchers for my birthday, from work!










Hasbean even sent Gary to deliver them in person!

.......the last bits not entirely true but Gary did give them to me.


----------



## Mike mc

Small delivery from cream supplies.

Got myself a New motta 500ml Teflon jug and some syrup and pump for the mrs(still trying to get her away from the syrup and to appreciate natural coffee with no flavourings or sugar)


----------



## Neill

Delivery from dear green Kenyan kiangoi aa and an Akira inspired aeropress tshirt (bit sad, I know)


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> Delivery from dear green Kenyan kiangoi aa and an Akira inspired aeropress tshirt (bit sad, I know)


Have you had Dear GReen stuff before?


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> Have you had Dear GReen stuff before?


No, just thought I'd give it a try. Thought I may as well when I was ordering the tshirt. What's it like?


----------



## jeebsy

They do house blends for a few places round here, medium-medium dark, they're good.


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> They do house blends for a few places round here, medium-medium dark, they're good.


I look forward to trying.


----------



## gman147

New Black Rattleware jug


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> They do house blends for a few places round here, medium-medium dark, they're good.


Nice chocolate and cherry when I had them . Good comfort blend


----------



## glevum

gman147 said:


> New Black Rattleware jug


Think me's might try one of these, see how they do against the Motta. Anyone know if HB's Milkypitch ones are re-branded Rattler's.


----------



## jeebsy

Don't think they're rebranded, similar look though. @garydyke1 would be the man to ask


----------



## Neill

Here's the t shirt. I like it. Bit geeky tho.


----------



## Obnic

Supplies from Coffee Compass (running dangerously low at the moment).

Have to say I'm finding the Hill & Valley blend one of the easiest to use blends ever, provided you get distribution broadly right. At a wide range of ratios it's a good drink in milk. Very partner friendly.


----------



## jeebsy

Do they put your name on the bag?


----------



## froggystyle

James 50p.......


----------



## marcuswar

They've always put my name on the bags I've ordered, although I did have to contact them initially to get them to put the roast date on but I think they do that on all bags now.


----------



## Obnic

froggystyle said:


> James 50p.......


I might be cheap but I'm not easy!


----------



## Dylan

Just ran out of Rave Sig and this arrived today, still needs resting however.

I broke my scales and accidently posted the new ones to my Mum, so my shots are complete guess work at the moment, and mostly undrinkable. The weather is so changeable as well that even when I manage to organise my guess work into some sort of routine the next morning its all gone to pot









Nice to get a little sampler from Redber with my KG of MM. Anyone know if this is just for your first order or if they do it with every KG? Redber are certainly one of the best value roasters out there and this cost under £15 posted.


----------



## 4515

7 bags of HB beans ready for the holiday. Being a bit of a sucker for 80s electronic music I ordered a bag of Kraftwerk to try these out at home.


----------



## marcuswar

working dog said:


> 7 bags of HB beans ready for the holiday. Being a bit of a sucker for 80s electronic music I ordered a bag of Kraftwerk to try these out at home.


Lol.. just sent the link to those beans to a friend who is a massive Kraftwerk fan (and drinks lots of coffee) and immediately got an email back explaining exactly why that blend is called Kraftwerk !


----------



## Kyle548

D_Evans said:


> Just ran out of Rave Sig and this arrived today, still needs resting however.
> 
> I broke my scales and accidently posted the new ones to my Mum, so my shots are complete guess work at the moment, and mostly undrinkable. The weather is so changeable as well that even when I manage to organise my guess work into some sort of routine the next morning its all gone to pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to get a little sampler from Redber with my KG of MM. Anyone know if this is just for your first order or if they do it with every KG? Redber are certainly one of the best value roasters out there and this cost under £15 posted.


The rave MM are great so far.

How do you think those compare when pulled well?


----------



## glevum

working dog said:


> 7 bags of HB beans ready for the holiday. Being a bit of a sucker for 80s electronic music I ordered a bag of Kraftwerk to try these out at home.


Funny enough. Played some Kraftwerk 'Tour De France ' soundtracks this morning. Really get the speakers working. Have to try those beans now


----------



## Dylan

Kyle548 said:


> The rave MM are great so far.
> 
> How do you think those compare when pulled well?


I haven't tried Rave MM, so I can't do a direct compare.

I have barely strayed from Rave Sig over the past few months because it is so reliable and easy to use, and has a great taste to boot. So my assessment of these when I open them is going to pretty much be against Rave Sig, as thats all I've been drinking


----------



## jeebsy

marcuswar said:


> Lol.. just sent the link to those beans to a friend who is a massive Kraftwerk fan (and drinks lots of coffee) and immediately got an email back explaining exactly why that blend is called Kraftwerk !


Do tell

13 robots


----------



## 4515

jeebsy said:


> Do tell
> 
> 13 robots


I do hope that theyre not Ralf Hutter Civet style beans

The story would be interesting though

Must buy some Kraftwerk along with some early (John Foxx) Ultravox - maybe after a couple of glasses of red when Amazon becomes a very dangerous place


----------



## jeebsy

Seems to just about tame the mess:

View attachment 8413


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Arrived from my Nephew in Edinburgh!

Pre-ground I'm afraid maybe good for French Press?!?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

D_Evans said:


> I broke my scales and accidently posted the new ones to my Mum,


How did you manage to do that? walk past a post box with them and trip?


----------



## gman147

glevum said:


> Think me's might try one of these, see how they do against the Motta. Anyone know if HB's Milkypitch ones are re-branded Rattler's.


I love it. Used it twice now and the milk texture is superb from it. It's wider than the motta at the neck so allows for more angles for the steam wand so I find I get much faster/better milk vortex with Rattleware jugs.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Good postie day today

Able cone on loan from orangertange ( plus a mystery coffee too cheers )

Syphon adapter and paper filters and a big notneutral mug









More exciting stuff to come later in week too


----------



## jeebsy

gman147 said:


> I love it. Used it twice now and the milk texture is superb from it. It's wider than the motta at the neck so allows for more angles for the steam wand so I find I get much faster/better milk vortex with Rattleware jugs.


You bad man.

.........


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Good postie day today
> 
> Able cone on loan from orangertange ( plus a mystery coffee too cheers )
> 
> Syphon adapter and paper filters and a big notneutral mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More exciting stuff to come later in week too


Excellent Boots, looks like the beginning of a montage sequence from the A Team.







what's the plan that coming together?


----------



## hotmetal

urbanbumpkin said:


> How did you manage to do that, walk post a post box with them and trip?


 that made me properly laugh!


----------



## funinacup

urbanbumpkin said:


> Arrived from my Nephew in Edinburgh!
> 
> Pre-ground I'm afraid maybe good for French Press?!?


Wouldn't say so, it's ground for espresso!


----------



## jeebsy

glevum said:


> Think me's might try one of these, see how they do against the Motta. Anyone know if HB's Milkypitch ones are re-branded Rattler's.


Just took the plunge. Hopefully it'll make my latte art slightly less shit


----------



## urbanbumpkin

funinacup said:


> Wouldn't say so, it's ground for espresso!


LOL....I didn't even see that on the label! After realising they weren't whole bean I think my eyes must have been too clogged up with disappointment


----------



## marcuswar

Mrboots2u said:


> Good postie day today
> 
> Able cone on loan from orangertange ( plus a mystery coffee too cheers )
> 
> Syphon adapter and paper filters and a big notneutral mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More exciting stuff to come later in week too


What the heck is that for MrBoots!

I've seen something similar and made of silicone but it definitely wasn't for making coffee! http://www.amazon.com/The-Cone-Sex-Massager-Vibrator/dp/B002E9XEDK


----------



## Mrboots2u

marcuswar said:


> What the heck is that for MrBoots!
> 
> I've seen something similar and made of silicone but it definitely wasn't for making coffee! http://www.amazon.com/The-Cone-Sex-Massager-Vibrator/dp/B002E9XEDK


Oh dear...

It's this

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/able-kone


----------



## marcuswar

Ahhh.. Phew.. although they could probably diversify and make either cone dual use. You'd have to make sure you washed it properly between uses otherwise you'd have some very unusual flavour profiles


----------



## ronsil

Just delivered by DHL. These replacement PFs for my Vesuvius arrived at 10.30 am this morning, Thursday.

Dispatched from the Factory in Naples at 2.30 pm yesterday, Wednesday.

That's real 'customer service'


----------



## DavidBondy

ronsil said:


> Just delivered by DHL. These replacement PFs for my Vesuvius arrived at 10.30 am this morning, Thursday.
> 
> Dispatched from the Factory in Naples at 2.30 pm yesterday, Wednesday.
> 
> That's real 'customer service'


Why did you need them Ron? Have I missed something?


----------



## ronsil

I have mentioned it earlier but the original PFs were unwinding under pressure.

I took them along to the Sunday Meet at Rave to see how they behaved with coffeechaps 'Dealer' machine.

As those present will know they also unwound again. It was more than just a question of the group head gasket wearing-in.

I spoke to the Factory on the Monday & Paolo tried a set of PFs on the Machines coming off the production line. Oddly half were OK & half had the same problem. The 'ears' on the PFs needed to be thinner.

So thats what held up the dispatch to BB, they had to order new PFs. They were so busy this week getting their initial order to BB they overlooked my replacements being put on the pallet. When they discovered this yesterday that was the reason they paid for special delivery to me overnight.


----------



## MWJB

Lido 2

13 marks out from zero.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Good day for the bench today...


----------



## sjenner

Versalab?

12345678910111213


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Good day for the bench today...


Worktop oil? Come on boots spill the beans....no pun intended.


----------



## Mrboots2u

sjenner said:


> Versalab?
> 
> 12345678910111213


Nah I only need one grinder ...

Urban been eating my tea , will open now


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Worktop oil? Come on boots spill the beans....no pun intended.


Ok box 1

Clever dripper and cups from dfk, is there anything better than free gifted cups! Free gifted illy cups !!!!!!










Box 2 has the best filler stuff in a box I've gotten yet .










Inside new vst and that ......advance one geek level


----------



## CallumT

Refractometer already check you out Bootsy!


----------



## Mrboots2u

CallumT said:


> Refractometer already check you out Bootsy!


Plenty of syringes to use at yours


----------



## CallumT

Need to get that all organised, and the beast finished off. Kenyans soon aswell


----------



## froggystyle

Tell you what boots, wish i had your cash!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Tell you what boots, wish i had your cash!


Didn't you buy a boat last week ?


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok box 1
> 
> Clever dripper and cups from dfk, is there anything better than free gifted cups! Free gifted illy cups !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box 2 has the best filler stuff in a box I've gotten yet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside new vst and that ......advance one geek level


So when do you change your user name to MrPerger2u?


----------



## DavidBondy

Mrboots2u said:


> Inside new vst and that ......advance one geek level


Oh! You should have said! I'm donating my VST to the PIF thread .&#8230;&#8230;

Only joking!

But &#8230; you're not a true VST user until you have the official flight case for it! HB don't sell them so I had to source mine in the US!

You'll get hours of fun with it (and think that each espresso filter costs over a quid!)

Congratters old chap!

David


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Didn't you buy a boat last week ?


I sure did!

Here is a little picture of it.

http://www.superyachtfan.com/superyacht_eclipse.html


----------



## DavidBondy

Oh. Just a bit smaller than mine then!


----------



## froggystyle

Does size matter?

Ill just ask the wife!


----------



## DavidBondy

froggystyle said:


> Does size matter?
> 
> Ill just ask the wife!


No it doesn't! Ask my ex!!!


----------



## gman147

If only a jug had the spout and handle of the motta and the width of the Rattleware.

Hmm would be the perfect pitcher


----------



## Mike mc

New group head cleaning brush


----------



## funinacup

Foam Knife steam tip. Just need a machine to use it on now!


----------



## Johnny Vertex

One of these....

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/hario-cold-brew-coffee-pot-600ml

and a big hairy circular brush to clean my grouphead gasket....


----------



## aaronb

500g of Atkinson's Coffee, (a competition prize from the consumption survey).

Thanks MrBoots!


----------



## coffeechap

Not delivered but picked this little gem up

View attachment 8444


----------



## marcuswar

Ohhh very nice CoffeeChap. Is it espresso size ? It's difficult to judge the size in your photo.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 8445


Damn you're a milky pitch.....


----------



## coffeechap

its an espresso cup, but can you guess where it came from


----------



## marcuswar

Err.. I guess a shop isn't the correct answer?


----------



## funinacup

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 8445
> 
> 
> Damn you're a milky pitch.....


What is it like?


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


> What is it like?


Only made one drink so far but liked it, going to try it out a lot more over the weekend as i'm really out of practice with milk. Have been falling behind on coffee consumption recently but going to drinks loads in the next few days


----------



## aaronb

coffeechap said:


> its an espresso cup, but can you guess where it came from


You had a nice espresso in an Italian cafe, then did a runner with the cup?


----------



## marcuswar

You took an impromptu ceramics course and made it yourself ?


----------



## coffeechap

aaronb said:


> You had a nice espresso in an Italian cafe, then did a runner with the cup?


not quite but for such a lovely little cup i was surprised to find it where i did!


----------



## froggystyle

Did you get it in McDonald's?


----------



## jeebsy

Starbucks?......


----------



## froggystyle

Wash your mouth out!


----------



## 7493

Homesense? Lidl? Aldi?


----------



## coffeechap

Rob666 said:


> Homesense? Lidl? Aldi?


wow getting closer


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Lavazza factory?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Pound shop 13 pounds


----------



## froggystyle

Asda, Tesco, Sainsburys, Marks and Sparks....


----------



## coffeechap

yay, sainsburys, £3.50 each!


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> yay, sainsburys, £3.50 each!


Just espresso cups or do they have any bigger in that style?


----------



## froggystyle

6oz would be nice!


----------



## Xpenno

Trio of Has Bean San Sebastian and some chemex paper. Can't wait!


----------



## Charliej

Spence let me know what those Guatemalan beans are like please I was looking at them a few days ago on Gary's recommendation .


----------



## Thecatlinux

£100 fine and three points on my licence for 34mph in a 30 .


----------



## Obnic

Thecatlinux said:


> £100 fine and three points on my licence for 34mph in a 30 .


Option to speed school?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Obnic said:


> Option to speed school?


 Yup and surprising its only £88


----------



## Obnic

Thecatlinux said:


> Yup and surprising its only £88


But no conviction and no points if you bring teacher an apple.


----------



## seeq

glevum said:


> Think me's might try one of these, see how they do against the Motta. Anyone know if HB's Milkypitch ones are re-branded Rattler's.


I have a rattlewear latte art 35cl. Pours better than the equivalent motta but doesn't not as good for steaming.


----------



## Mike mc

El Salvador

Finca la fany


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Thecatlinux said:


> £100 fine and three points on my licence for 34mph in a 30 .


I was under the impression that unofficially the fine and points get triggered at 10% + 2mph. Guess not, ouch.


----------



## froggystyle

I just got one also, 40 in a 30 zone, luckily i can do the course for £80.


----------



## 4515

Gangstarrrrr said:


> I was under the impression that unofficially the fine and points get triggered at 10% + 2mph. Guess not, ouch.


That was my understanding from a traffic cop friend

Maybe they go harder on 30mph zones.


----------



## Obnic

Each policing region has discretion about tolerances. Some are strict.

Speeding in built up areas usually attracts stricter approach because mortality dramatically increases after 30 mph.

I also know of places where 'speed school' only offered where you are under the 10% threshold.


----------



## Yes Row

froggystyle said:


> I just got one also, 40 in a 30 zone, luckily i can do the course for £80.


Bad news though, more and more insurance companies are asking, at renewal or purchase, if you have attended any driver awareness/improvement courses. I guess the premium will go up if you answer yes!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yes Row said:


> Bad news though, more and more insurance companies are asking, at renewal or purchase, if you have attended any driver awareness/improvement courses. I guess the premium will go up if you answer yes!


Time to move insurers then.


----------



## Yes Row

Agreed, until they all start asking. Let's face it if they find away to increase revenue they will all follow suit, eventually


----------



## sjenner

Obnic said:


> Each policing region has discretion about tolerances. Some are strict.
> 
> Speeding in built up areas usually attracts stricter approach because mortality dramatically increases after 30 mph.


A video to demonstrate...


----------



## Yes Row

Was that video made by Top Gear!


----------



## ahirsty

In preparation for a new venture into the espresso word I bought some goodies!


----------



## Charliej

The fed ex guy showed up at 8.15 this morning with these goodies:

A Motta teflon 500ml milk jug, 2 8oz double walled glasses for brewed, cold brew and ice tea etc a bargain at £1.99 each, and a 60ml fine mist spray bottle for coffees that cause static issues with the all alu Hausgrind

  SAM_0802 by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## Thecatlinux

Charliej said:


> The fed ex guy showed up at 8.15 this morning with these goodies:
> 
> A Motta teflon 500ml milk jug, 2 8oz double walled glasses for brewed, cold brew and ice tea etc a bargain at £1.99 each, and a 60ml fine mist spray bottle for coffees that cause static issues with the all alu Hausgrind
> 
> SAM_0802 by charliejeal, on Flickr


 Where did you get the glasses from Charlie ? Had a cold brew and an aeropress at kofra yesterday and he was using these. And I though must get some of these for cold brew.(as you do)


----------



## Dylan

With the alu hausgrind, have you tried earthing yourself as you grind?

I've seen it suggested that earthing yourself whilst stirring the grounds with a metal spoon dissipates static, so I wonder if it would work in a similar way....


----------



## Charliej

Thecatlinux said:


> Where did you get the glasses from Charlie ? Had a cold brew and an aeropress at kofra yesterday and he was using these. And I though must get some of these for cold brew.(as you do)


Everything came from Cream Supplies not seen the double wall glasses anywhere near as cheap from anywhere else, ok so the Bodum version may look a little more refined but you can buy at least 5 or 6 of these for the price of one Bodum. They also have espresso size versions too. For anyone interested they also have the Motta teflon jugs in stock in red too at the moment.


----------



## Charliej

D_Evans said:


> With the alu hausgrind, have you tried earthing yourself as you grind?
> 
> I've seen it suggested that earthing yourself whilst stirring the grounds with a metal spoon dissipates static, so I wonder if it would work in a similar way....


Kind of hard to do in my kitchen as my anti static soldering kit isn't here and I need both hands to grind with, a spray or drop of water in the plastic tub I use to weigh the beans into and then a good shake sorts it out and not all beans cause any issues. For the few pence the bottle cost it was worth it.


----------



## majnu

Got this scale from Amazon around £31.04 as I read it's accurate from a few posts. Returned the Salter Max View one back to Argos. I'm surprised how small this scale is.

















Went to my Mother's and borrowed some Royal Doulton cups too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's a good scale for brewed I used one also ....


----------



## marcuswar

A bag of coffee compass mahogany roast caravanserai blend coffee beans

View attachment 8502


----------



## Thecatlinux

Got some advice from a man (Mr boots) ,Spoke to another man (coffee chap),who spoke to another man ( Callum), and another man (Postman) delivered This to my door.


----------



## marcuswar

5 x Eric's E61 thermometers... eventually escaped from the clutches of the Parcel Force trolls and arrived safe and sound in the UK from Eric in the U.S of A


----------



## urbanbumpkin

marcuswar said:


> 5 x Eric's E61 thermometers... eventually escaped from the clutches of the Parcel Force trolls and arrived safe and sound in the UK from Eric in the U.S of A
> 
> View attachment 8513


Yay!!!!! Fantastic!


----------



## 4515

A nice bottle of Shiraz and the purchase of hb guest beans combined to these non coffee related items coming in the post


----------



## Mrboots2u

Very sad things make me very happy

Thanks Gary,spence and mr postie Patrick


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Very sad things make me very happy
> 
> Thanks Gary,spence and mr postie Patrick


Nothing in the world happier than a funnel!


----------



## michaelg

working dog said:


> A nice bottle of Shiraz and the purchase of hb guest beans combined to these non coffee related items coming in the post


Do you like Neu too? I have quite a nice collection of Krautrock (mainly courtesy of my German friend, Carsten). If you like motorik stuff check out the last albums by David Holmes and Gaz Coombes (ex Supergrass)


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Very sad things make me very happy
> 
> Thanks Gary,spence and mr postie Patrick


Be interesting to hear your thoughts in it, mine is 'messy'


----------



## Mrboots2u

I have a plan jeebsy. I have a plan


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I have a plan jeebsy. I have a plan


Is it so cunning you could brush your teeth with it?


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 8569


Tamper = heavy. Finish on it is so nice. Reminds me of a putter I had back in my golfing days:

View attachment 8570


----------



## Mrboots2u

New tamper handle goes with the coffee....


----------



## jeebsy

What tamper did you go for?


----------



## Obnic

Not quite the postie but this was delivered to a London hotel for me to collect


















Robert the Robur courtesy of Callum all strapped in ready for the drive home.


----------



## coffeechap

bigger than your child!!!, from me to the north and back south, that beast gets around for sure (not the wee one in the background!)


----------



## DavecUK

Postie bought me quite a lot.

1. My new Vesuvius production model

2. A couple of grinders

3. A a small commercial slushie machine (I think for coffee granitas, my kids think for slushies)


----------



## Obnic

DavecUK said:


> A couple of grinders


Ceado city! Looking forward to your conclusions on the E92.


----------



## DavecUK

Obnic said:


> Ceado city! Looking forward to your conclusions on the E92.


there won't be many I am afraid.....totally unsuited to home use. I decided to cut the review of the E92 short as no point wasting my time reviewing a grinder that is just not suitable for the majority of home users. it's cheaper brother the E37S on the other hand, I am falling in love with!


----------



## jeebsy

DavecUK said:


> there won't be many I am afraid.....totally unsuited to home use. I decided to cut the review of the E92 short as no point wasting my time reviewing a grinder that is just not suitable for the majority of home users.


What's so unsuitable about it?


----------



## hotmetal

Blimey Dave you've been busy! Liking the sound of coffee granitas.


----------



## 4085

DavecUK said:


> there won't be many I am afraid.....totally unsuited to home use. I decided to cut the review of the E92 short as no point wasting my time reviewing a grinder that is just not suitable for the majority of home users. it's cheaper brother the E37S on the other hand, I am falling in love with!


whats wrong then Dave........does it start with R?


----------



## DavecUK

dfk41 said:


> whats wrong then Dave........does it start with R?


R?....I'm mystified


----------



## 4085

Retention Retention


----------



## DavecUK

dfk41 said:


> Retention Retention


Oh...well not really.....retention is the price of a conical, they will all have retention. I am pretty sure the burrset is identical to the Mazzer conical burrset. I'm not worried about that at all. It was something much more mundane that pissed me off. Interestingly Ceado have got back to me and might well get their engineers to have a look at a small and simple redesign to eliminate the niggle. In which case....the E92 is back on the table. The E37S though F&^Me....it's a real nice grinder. comparing K8 to E37S is like comparing a Ford to BMW


----------



## 4085

You need to rephrase that. Your K8 might have been a Ford but mine was definitely a BMW


----------



## 7493

Not a BMW fan so you might want to rethink the metaphore. In my experience Fords are more reliable and generally better than BMWs price for price.

Notwithstanding, really looking forward to your comments on Ceado!


----------



## 4085

I merely requoted the op. If he thinks BMW cars are good, that's his problem!


----------



## jeebsy

DavecUK said:


> Oh...well not really.....retention is the price of a conical, they will all have retention. I am pretty sure the burrset is identical to the Mazzer conical burrset. I'm not worried about that at all. It was something much more mundane that pissed me off. Interestingly Ceado have got back to me and might well get their engineers to have a look at a small and simple redesign to eliminate the niggle. In which case....the E92 is back on the table. The E37S though F&^Me....it's a real nice grinder. comparing K8 to E37S is like comparing a Ford to BMW


What was it?


----------



## froggystyle

Rob666 said:


> Not a BMW fan so you might want to rethink the metaphore. In my experience Fords are more reliable and generally better than BMWs price for price.
> 
> Notwithstanding, really looking forward to your comments on Ceado!


Yeah but they have a ford badge!

I had a beemer some years ago and loved it, had a brand new mondeo with all the bells and whistles for a month earlier this year, hated it!


----------



## 7493

Had a Beamer a few years back. Most dangerous car I've ever owned! Wheelspin in auto second on a dry road with the correct tyres. A friend had the same model and ended up in a ditch in a storm in france at 20MPH. Far less reliable than the Fords I've owned too. (Not that I do now unless you count a Volvo C70







) Who cares about the badge? It's the car that matters along with reliability and total cost of ownership.


----------



## DavecUK

Rob666 said:


> Not a BMW fan so you might want to rethink the metaphore. In my experience Fords are more reliable and generally better than BMWs price for price.
> 
> Notwithstanding, really looking forward to your comments on Ceado!


FFS....I'll say no more then, I'll just keep using them for a while.


----------



## DavidBondy

Many of you know what I am like with tampers AND I wanted to get Matt Perger's autograph so I have just opened this:

View attachment 8631


This is the Pergtamp. It feels very nice in the hand and very well made. It has a flat base and much less of a trapezoid shape than my Torr Goldfinger Trapez. The wood is very nice and the photo doesn't do it justice.

I shall report on how well it works in due course!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice Mr B ( you are addicted btw , but u realise this and this is the first step to recovery .., the next step is to stop buying tampers )

I think we should have an intervention on you and from now on instigate a tamper in / tamper out policy .....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavidBondy said:


> Many of you know what I am like with tampers AND I wanted to get Matt Perger's autograph so I have just opened this:
> 
> View attachment 8631
> 
> 
> This is the Pergtamp. It feels very nice in the hand and very well made. It has a flat base and much less of a trapezoid shape than my Torr Goldfinger Trapez. The wood is very nice and the photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> I shall report on how well it works in due course!


How much was the Perg delivered to your door David?


----------



## DavidBondy

The Systemic Kid said:


> How much was the Perg delivered to your door David?


It was AUS$200 including postage - they only posted it on Monday so I am mega-impressed with Auspost express delivery. I charged it to my Amex (which generally gives the best exchange rate I find). It cost me £110 plus a few pennies. I was not hit by HMRC for VAT or import duty.


----------



## DavecUK

DavidBondy said:


> It was AUS$200 including postage - they only posted it on Monday so I am mega-impressed with Auspost express delivery. I charged it to my Amex (which generally gives the best exchange rate I find). It cost me £110 plus a few pennies. I was not hit by HMRC for VAT or import duty.


Holy fook!


----------



## 7493

Thanks to RatScallion a couple of Acme flat white cups and saucers just arrived.


----------



## Jon V

A pair of steam tips (1 and 3 hole) from tidaka.net.

Much easier control with the 1 hole compared to the vivaldi's 4 hole tip - gone from steaming 150ml of milk in 6 seconds to about 25, with more consistent milk texture.

Great service from tidaka - delivery in about 4 days from Germany.


----------



## Dylan

Jon V said:


> A pair of steam tips (1 and 3 hole) from tidaka.net.
> 
> Much easier control with the 1 hole compared to the vivaldi's 4 hole tip - gone from steaming 150ml of milk in 6 seconds to about 25, with more consistent milk texture.
> 
> Great service from tidaka - delivery in about 4 days from Germany.


Is this the one you bought ?

]http://www.tidaka.net/de/Dampfduesen-und-Dampflanzen/Dampfduese-TIDAKA.html

Interested myself as I just cant get along with the tips dfk has leant me.


----------



## 4085

A 10 cup, cup tree, as the top of the Veloce is to narrow to get much on!


----------



## glevum

Rob666 said:


> Thanks to RatScallion a couple of Acme flat white cups and saucers just arrived.


Nice. Love that grey .


----------



## Charliej

In a departure from the norm from me 1kg of assorted coffee from Hasbean: 500g of Indian Bibi Coorg Washed HDT Catuvai- a recommendation from Gary, 250g of Uganda Kinone Washed and 250g of El Salvador Finca La Fany to see what it's like for myself.

Gary any pointers as to ideal resting times for these?

  SAM_0803 by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice to see some red and white there Charlie









Not tried the Indian , Gary speaks highly of it so let us know what you think .

I got an absolute bargain

2 cup sowden delivered for £15 !


----------



## jeebsy

Where did you bag that from? great price


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Where did you bag that from? great price


Bin on eBay at 25 delivered or make an offer

Took a chance and offered less

They went for it


----------



## 4085

You a tea drinker then bootsie?


----------



## garydyke1

Sowden will do coffee or tea


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> You a tea drinker then bootsie?


Yes Dave

Yes Dave I am

I'm going to make tea with it

And jampit


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Sowden will do coffee or tea


That's what I said to mrs b

You can use it too for tea

She muttered sow thing unrepeatable on the forum at me


----------



## 4085

Like this one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sowden-Softbrew-2-Cup-Coffee-Jug-/191285550067?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c8981dbf3


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> In a departure from the norm from me 1kg of assorted coffee from Hasbean: 500g of Indian Bibi Coorg Washed HDT Catuvai- a recommendation from Gary, 250g of Uganda Kinone Washed and 250g of El Salvador Finca La Fany to see what it's like for myself.
> 
> Gary any pointers as to ideal resting times for these?
> 
> SAM_0803 by charliejeal, on Flickr


We drink all our coffee at the roastery under 7 days (you soon get used to it adjusting parameters).

Try them day 3 onwards. Im ashamed to say I have not tried the Ugandan .

The Indian is the best Indian I have ever tried (not much of an accolade I admit) - its a 'coffee' coffee , nice in milk and a very neutral , low acid espresso. Im told its decent brewed too.

Fany is still drinking quite well but won't be around for much longer, its had its peak IMO


----------



## Charliej

Thanks Gary,

I wasn't sure whether or not the Fany was new stock as you did mention the new El Salvador stuff and the Ugandan sounded rather interesting.

Martin I have been know to order from Hasbean before







It's just the espresso starter pack from them I really didn't get on with and put me off buying from them for a long time, now I have the gear to deal with lighter stuff more effectively I will as I have said before, buy coffee from anywhere if it sounds to my taste i.e. not very high in acidity or citrus flavours and if I ever saw a coffee that mentioned grass new mowed or not that can feck right off as well.


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> Thanks Gary,
> 
> I wasn't sure whether or not the Fany was new stock as you did mention the new El Salvador stuff a


There are some amazing new El Salvs . The bomb = http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-argentina-washed-bourbon


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> There are some amazing new El Salvs . The bomb = http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-argentina-washed-bourbon


Is that this weeks IMM?

Not opened it yet

Still on solero coffee


----------



## hotmetal

Well talking about espresso starter packs, having missed the postman, I just picked this up, the obvious choice from Rave. Can't wait to try them, but they're queuing behind The Earl's Mistress that I picked up in Dept of Coffee & Social Affairs.

Still waiting for my tamper from Knock: 2 weeks and not so much as an email from them :-/


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that this weeks IMM?
> 
> Not opened it yet
> 
> Still on solero coffee


Nope, this is http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-pulped-natural-yellow-pacamara


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Nope, this is http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-pulped-natural-yellow-pacamara


Nope not this weeks then

Week before ( delivered last Saturday )


----------



## jeebsy

Think so aye

13 imms


----------



## michaelg

D_Evans said:


> Is this the one you bought ?
> 
> ]http://www.tidaka.net/de/Dampfduesen-und-Dampflanzen/Dampfduese-TIDAKA.html
> 
> Interested myself as I just cant get along with the tips dfk has leant me.


Could sell you mine with the three holes if you fancy giving it a go? I bought it out of curiosity but am back using my 4x1mm again. Both seemed fairly similar to me.


----------



## m4lcs67

A set of TempTags and a 500g bag of Brighton Lanes. I am really enjoying that coffee at the mo. Delish!!!!!


----------



## Dylan

michaelg said:


> Could sell you mine with the three holes if you fancy giving it a go? I bought it out of curiosity but am back using my 4x1mm again. Both seemed fairly similar to me.


Is it the same/similar design to the one I linked?


----------



## michaelg

Yes I bought if from there - it was €36 (£28)once you factored in delivery and VAT etc. So ideally would be looking for about £20 inc delivery


----------



## Dylan

michaelg said:


> Yes I bought if from there - it was €36 (£28)once you factored in delivery and VAT etc. So ideally would be looking for about £20 inc delivery


Yea I cant find it on their website, the 4 hole seems to be the only one I can find.

Just wondering if it is worth trying another tip... or if I should give up and accept that its my technique :/


----------



## michaelg

Just to add - the thread is on the end of the steam tip, ie it is male


----------



## Jon V

D_Evans said:


> Is this the one you bought ?
> 
> ]http://www.tidaka.net/de/Dampfduesen-und-Dampflanzen/Dampfduese-TIDAKA.html
> 
> Interested myself as I just cant get along with the tips dfk has leant me.


Yep, those are the ones.


----------



## Dylan

Jon V said:


> Yep, those are the ones.


Would be interested to hear your thoughts when you have had a play, if its any better than a standard 4 hole tip.


----------



## Jon V

D_Evans said:


> Would be interested to hear your thoughts when you have had a play, if its any better than a standard 4 hole tip.


What's your machine?

The 4 hole on the la spaz can be used successfully for small amounts of milk, but it takes skill and concentration and it's easy (for me) to over / under stretch or over heat the milk. The whole process lasts about 6 seconds for me for a 5oz flat white.

My impression so far (used the 1 hole more than 3), is that everything just gets slowed down so it's easier to know when to stop stretching / heating. It's quite easy to get the milk spinning nicely too.

I would want to use the 3 / 4 hole for a larger amount of milk as it would become too slow I think.


----------



## michaelg

I'd like to give the 1 hole a go if it's a decent size of single hole but I grudge the postage cost from Germany to buy again! Should have got the two at the same time!

I found the two hole Fracino/Londinium tip a bit too slow and seemed to hold the machine back so I would be worried the single hole might be the same.


----------



## Dylan

Jon V said:


> What's your machine?
> 
> The 4 hole on the la spaz can be used successfully for small amounts of milk, but it takes skill and concentration and it's easy (for me) to over / under stretch or over heat the milk. The whole process lasts about 6 seconds for me for a 5oz flat white.
> 
> My impression so far (used the 1 hole more than 3), is that everything just gets slowed down so it's easier to know when to stop stretching / heating. It's quite easy to get the milk spinning nicely too.
> 
> I would want to use the 3 / 4 hole for a larger amount of milk as it would become too slow I think.


Expobar Pulsar, much smaller boler, HX machine.

I can get pretty good microfoam with the single hole tip it comes with, but it is slow, especially for more than one drink, there is a noticeable run off of pressure when you close the steam knob as its holding back the machine.

I bought a 2-hole tip (I think 1.5mm) from BB but I just couldn't get good microfoam, maybe one attempt out of 100 came out well (I know this demonstrates it is possible, and likely my technique). dfk then kindly lent me a few tips to try, 1x '1.5mmx4' 1x '1mmx4' and 1x '1.5mmx1' (I think). And so far even with the 4x1mm with 2 holes blocked with cocktail sticks I'm still struggling to get microfoam.

I'm looking for a good balance between the 1-hole and the 4-hole tips. What is frustrating is that I have used commercial machines at work with oodles of steaming power on small amounts of milk and I can make much better microfoam than I can at home. This is making me question the dry-ness of the steam, but I dont really want to start down the road of blaming the machine for my own shortcomings


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that this weeks IMM?
> 
> Not opened it yet
> 
> Still on solero coffee


Yes it is. Its a solid 'coffee' coffee, brilliant example of El Salv.

Touch roasty on the EK (I blame Ashbeck which was all i could get hold of today)


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Nope, this is http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-pulped-natural-yellow-pacamara


Another expensive rare coffee. We are good to you lot


----------



## jeebsy

Love the fact that stuff is included in IMM as i'd never pay full whack for it.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Love the fact that stuff is included in IMM as i'd never pay full whack for it.


APRICOT, BLUEBERRY, CASCADE HOPS, CLEAN, COMPLEX, MELON, PEACH

insanity


----------



## Spazbarista

jeebsy said:


> Love the fact that stuff is included in IMM as i'd never pay full whack for it.


Makes you wonder why its in the IMM


----------



## garydyke1

Spazbarista said:


> Makes you wonder why its in the IMM


To celebrate 299; 300; 301


----------



## Wobin19

Some coffee and an Eric's e31 Thermometer - thanks Marcus!


----------



## marcuswar

Glad it arrived safe and sound Robin... now you just have to pluck up the courage to fit it


----------



## Daren

Atkinsons Prototype (Nom!!!!!!) and some SO for the chemex

Massive thanks to Boots for digging me out of a hole (ordering f-up and greedy in-laws meant no coffee!! Eeek)


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Inker tastic!!


----------



## Thecatlinux

urbanbumpkin said:


> Inker tastic!!


The colours on these look spot on .......NICE:good:


----------



## marcuswar

Not exactly the postman but a friend at work bought himself a new bean to cup machine because his current one was leaking water. He got himself a bit of a bargain at John Lewis with an ex display end of line one for £136 (should have been more like £500+) so gave me his old leaky one as he was just going to throw it out. Time to start tinkering... even if I can't fix it it'll be fun to see how these things work


----------



## Daren

A bit of a bumper delivery day today....

3 black Inkers - thanks Jeebsy - they are perfect

DSOL - thanks boots - expertly timed

Extract UF and SO resting nicely

(I also got a jetboil - perfect for Aeropress brews in the field and a USB charging battery pack - it was like Christmas this morning)


----------



## Mrboots2u

The San Augustin should be good espresso


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> A bit of a bumper delivery day today....
> 
> 3 black Inkers - thanks Jeebsy - they are perfect


No problem, glad they arrived safely.

You went all posh and used a saucer though!


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> You went all posh and used a saucer though!


 Yeah - just for the photo though (somewhere to rest my biscotti - I normally just shove it straight in my coupon)


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 8733
A cone from Callum , for another little mod to the SJ doser.


----------



## Drewster

Daren said:


> .... it was like Christmas this morning


Loads of unwanted relatives, screaming kids and no time to yourself............ poor Daren!


----------



## gingerneil

I'm joining the 21st Century and getting an aeropress delivered this morning from amazon. Off to Disney Paris at the week for a week - so lovely timing!


----------



## reneb

thought i'd give hasbean a go as haven't used them for a while. anyone tried either of these?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes tried both as IMM

My opinion only both really sweet well balanced beans on the chocolate and caramel side . Excellent as brewed and espresso and milk based drinks.

Experiment with extractions I think they respond well to something around the 1:1.8 ish ratio for espresso but try and see what you like...

The la Fany was a smooth chocolate and Carmel toffee bombs in milk , balanced as espresso

The El Salvador chocolate and sweet with a nut finish

Both should be ok 4-the days rest . The la Fany seems to have a bit longer shelf life when opened than the El Salavador once opened...


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes tried both as IMM
> 
> My opinion only both really sweet well balanced beans on the chocolate and caramel side . Excellent as brewed and espresso and milk based drinks.
> 
> Experiment with extractions I think they respond well to something around the 1:1.8 ish ratio for espresso but try and see what you like...
> 
> The la Fany was a smooth chocolate and Carmel toffee bombs in milk , balanced as espresso
> 
> The El Salvador chocolate and sweet with a nut finish
> 
> Both should be ok 4-the days rest . The la Fany seems to have a bit longer shelf life when opened than the El Salavador once opened...


They are both El Salvador ; )


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> They are both El Salvador ; )


I know ...I could not be arsed to type la finca Argentina and now oti have made me do it .......


----------



## reneb

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes tried both as IMM
> 
> My opinion only both really sweet well balanced beans on the chocolate and caramel side . Excellent as brewed and espresso and milk based drinks.
> 
> Experiment with extractions I think they respond well to something around the 1:1.8 ish ratio for espresso but try and see what you like...
> 
> The la Fany was a smooth chocolate and Carmel toffee bombs in milk , balanced as espresso
> 
> The El Salvador chocolate and sweet with a nut finish
> 
> Both should be ok 4-the days rest . The la Fany seems to have a bit longer shelf life when opened than the El Salavador once opened...


thanks mrboots, good feedback. looking forward to trying these over the weekend - will start with the finca argentina.


----------



## Orangertange

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 8733
> A cone from Callum , for another little mod to the SJ doser.


fogive me for sounding like a real bad song but, where does it come from, where does it go?


----------



## jeebsy

Looks like an anfim cone, goes over the centre bit in the doser, similar to the cocktail lid mod


----------



## MWJB

A long handled, natural fibre, artist's paintbrush...so I can sweep the Lido2 burrs from above, without any dismantling.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi I've moved that discussion over to the made by knock thread guys as it may be better served there

people can also use it for reference If stuff is or isn't still going out etc in there

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6181-Made-By-Knock-(www-madebyknock-com)/page12&highlight=Made+knock

cheers martin


----------



## marcuswar

A surprise present for my wife's birthday next month, a KNK Zing craft cutting machine.






She already has a little CraftRobo but this beast is in a different league, with all the homemade cards she'll be making with it I'm sure it'll have paid for itself in about 20years


----------



## The Systemic Kid

6kg of assorted African beans courtesy Coffee Compass's 3kg for £20.00 offer - stonking value.


----------



## marcuswar

Eh...what offer? I just ordered some beans from them the other day and didn't see any mention of an offer!


----------



## Geordie Boy

The offer is for green beans not roasted


----------



## marcuswar

Phew... thought I'd missed out there for a minute


----------



## Mike mc

Nice little selection delivered.amazon decided to send my scales with another order for some bizarre reason


----------



## SteveBristol

The UPS man came today and left me this box of stainless shininess.

Trying to get the grind and tamp worked out, but still a massive difference to what I could make before.

Only problem is I'm smashed up on caffeine now and don't know how I'll get to sleep..


----------



## glevum

SteveBristol said:


> The UPS man came today and left me this box of stainless shininess.
> 
> Trying to get the grind and tamp worked out, but still a massive difference to what I could make before.
> 
> Only problem is I'm smashed up on caffeine now and don't know how I'll get to sleep..
> 
> View attachment 8801


Lovely little E61 single boiler machine you got there Steve. did you purchase from Italy or Holland as i see BB are still out of stock?


----------



## SteveBristol

Hi Glevum

Bit the bullet and bought it from Italy in the end - free shipping and less than £700 with the exchange rate the way it is.

Had to be worth a try. The difference in coffee compared to old thing is just amazing.


----------



## glevum

Well done bloke, £200 saving on Bella B. Enjoy the Unica Steve !


----------



## Obnic

Changing pace.

When the beans are despatched on the day of roasting and arrive 36 hours later, it's very hard not to like the free postage option.


----------



## DavidBondy

Unfortunately .... NOTHING! I am expecting so much stuff and not one bloody thing has arrived!!!


----------



## funinacup

Milk jug rinser from jonc


----------



## Charliej

My Aeropress has just arrived, so I guess that's tomorrow's job getting acquainted with it.


----------



## Phil_

Quite a few things in the post today. Firstly:

  

Got it off Ebay. It wasn't in too bad a shape. I have taken the shower plate and group head off and gave it a good clean. Primed and tested pump and its now heating up. Won't be making a drink tonight though as need to descale it and backflush it. Looking good so far though.

Also got some descaler and Puly Caff plus:

  

Is this PF ok? The reason I ask as there are just two holes in the bottom and not the two spouts that I have seen normally.

  

I'm sure I'll be asking many questions soon in the Gaggia section.







Sorry if the pics are a bit big, not sure how to resize them.


----------



## Charliej

Don't worry about the Portafilter it's just an older style genuine Gaggia one, unfortunately if you want to do the OPV mod you will need to either buy yourself another portafilter( just stick an ad in the wanted forum someone may have one lurking around, or borrow one as you need to remove the spouts to mount the pressure gauge.

Good luck with the machine and the start of your journey towards better coffee, what grinder are you pairing it with and all you need now is some decent coffee and some patience as your learn to use the machine to get the best out of it.


----------



## Phil_

I will be trying to use my Porlex grinder for a start and see how that goes but I really want a MC2 as some point in the future. I was thinking about the OPV mod too, and was thinking that I would need another PF. I have some Rave Signature beans at the minute which I have been using in the Aeropress.


----------



## jsdp01

A one group machine which didn't quite fit through the letterbox!


----------



## Drewster

Simple little Sowden Coffee/Tea pot (as recommended by Boots).

Only 20 notes off the bay.

A very nice looking bit of kit and will suit MrsD for tea if I don't get on with it for coffee.

Haven't even tried it yet - See "Welcome back old friend"


----------



## Neill

Not coffee but Richard Bertinets new book- patisserie maison. I've my eye on a few recipes already. The blackcurrant mousse looks particularly special.


----------



## Jeltz

I was on holiday and got back to a couple of packages, a 2nd hand Gaggia Classic and MC2 grinder and a brand new milk jug and tramper. This it's my 1st proper espresso set up after a delonghi with pressurised porta filters and a bodum burr grinder. Lots to learn now!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

DSOL coffee compass


----------



## ronsil

Don't forget these have already been rested a few days.

250 grams of my own roast Beans for the person who guesses the nearest origin by the end September.

I found the Compass beans needed a fairly coarse grind.


----------



## hotmetal

Jeltz said:


> I was on holiday and got back to a couple of packages, a 2nd hand Gaggia Classic and MC2 grinder and a brand new milk jug and tramper. This it's my 1st proper espresso set up after a delonghi with pressurised porta filters and a bodum burr grinder. Lots to learn now!


Excellent! Just like mine a few months ago. I see you've got the steam wand mod already.









Love how the cat has got his nose in your milk jug!


----------



## hubrad

Well not actually the postie, as I dropped in on my way to work and collected it myself, but the latest acquisition - a full kilo of the Limini Cameroon Western Hills Mbapit. I've already got through a couple of 250g bags of this one, and loved every cup, so I thought I really might as well.. ;-)









Added bonus - save a few quid by buying large!


----------



## Neill

My latest bag of 3fe from the subscription. Costa Rica Farami De Dota: Red honey red catuai. Sounds like a great coffee. Looking forward to cracking the bag.


----------



## Scotford

hubrad said:


> Well not actually the postie, as I dropped in on my way to work and collected it myself, but the latest acquisition - a full kilo of the Limini Cameroon Western Hills Mbapit. I've already got through a couple of 250g bags of this one, and loved every cup, so I thought I really might as well.. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8864
> 
> 
> Added bonus - save a few quid by buying large!


That is an absolutely cracking bean. Slightly ristretto double macchiatos


----------



## hubrad

Scotford said:


> That is an absolutely cracking bean. Slightly ristretto double macchiatos


I need to experiment with macchiato!☺


----------



## Scotford

Pull about 40 from 17ish over 25 @ 93. 10ml hot milk and a good dollop of foam.


----------



## Beanosaurus

A Heston and a black ceramic Heft!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Enjoy the coffee beanosaurus. Forgive me ignorance which sage machine is that ?


----------



## jeebsy

Looks like the DB


----------



## r.bartlett

The tamper set from knock arrived so my 'rig' is complete or at least until I decide it isn't and buy something else.


----------



## Hazza

Coffee Compass lucky dip! Where to start?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> Enjoy the coffee beanosaurus. Forgive me ignorance which sage machine is that ?


Haha, my facetious reference to the Dual Boiler Mr Boots.









It is by far a more convenient and enjoyable experience than my Classic which is now looking rather folorn as Mrs Beanosaur is already asking as to why it is still in the kitchen counter.









Depending if one of my local mates wants to buy it or not it may well appear in the For Sale thread in the coming weeks.

I should add that without the informative experiences that certain forum users have had with this machine it would not be in my possession.

For my budget and criteria out of what I wanted for my next espresso toy it ticked all the boxes and I'm really chuffed.

So yes, thank you all for that!

I hope that in time I can contribute something worthy to the forum...

Dave Y


----------



## Mrboots2u

New cup.....


----------



## hotmetal

Cycle-tastic! Is that a real film pos or that new-fangled instagram malarkey?


----------



## Zenistar

Super cup, i need to get one of those! Any chance of a link to the shop?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zenistar said:


> Super cup, i need to get one of those! Any chance of a link to the shop?


http://www.coffeeandcols.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


----------



## Jim bean

New shiney bits for my Classic


----------



## Jollybean

Interested to see how you get on with this Jim. Will you be taking installation photos?


----------



## marcuswar

A new pressurestat for my Isomac Tea . Best price I found was Bella Barista for £19.99 , everywhere else seemed to want £35+ BB also posted it really quickly, ordered on Friday and arrived this morning


----------



## hotmetal

Some 8oz and 3oz dual wall glasses - great for milk drinks and espresso respectively.

The other good thing is that they fit perfectly under the naked PF on my Classic so no worries about spritzers missing the glasses.

(Only downside is that I can't fit the scales and the glass under the PF with the - admittedly redundant - drip tray so I have to be feeling confident or blasé and extract by time/eye rather than weight).


----------



## Beanosaurus

hotmetal said:


> Some 8oz and 3oz dual wall glasses - great for milk drinks and espresso respectively.
> 
> The other good thing is that they fit perfectly under the naked PF on my Classic so no worries about spritzers missing the glasses.
> 
> (Only downside is that I can't fit the scales and the glass under the PF with the - admittedly redundant - drip tray so I have to be feeling confident or blasé and extract by time/eye rather than weight).
> 
> View attachment 8978
> View attachment 8979


I like the look of those! Can I ask where you got them from?

I've an inelegant solution for the Gaggia Classic issue regarding cup clearance.

What I used was an electrical double socket wall box (L x 132mm, W x 71mm, D x 26mm) it works a treat!


----------



## hotmetal

Hello Beano.

Quite a clever solution to your cup clearance problem, but that socket looks properly "manquois"!

If it's not against the rules to post this, I got the dual-wall cups from Cream Supplies. Someone on here posted a while back about these and my girlfriend wanted some because she likes latte out of a glass but finds normal glasses transfer too much heat to her girly fingers! I bought 4 of the 8oz for her to use with her Tassimo machine (!) and 2 for me, plus two espresso-sized ones.

(Mods, hope I'm not infringing anything by posting a link)

EDIT: I was misinterpreting the steel pattress box as a very dirty white plastic one. Not as manky as first thought!


----------



## Mrboots2u

New t shirt ....

Proper geek


----------



## Beanosaurus

hotmetal said:


> Hello Beano.
> 
> EDIT: I was misinterpreting the steel pattress box as a very dirty white plastic one. Not as manky as first thought!


Thanks for the link oh and er yes the pattress will last a while but eventually get a bit corroded and black - it don't like the Cafiza!

They're so cheap though... Can't beat a bodge!


----------



## Phil_

Still getting to grips with my Classic, but getting some decent shots now.


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> New t shirt ....
> 
> Proper geek


Like it, not quite as geeky as my Aerokira tshirt!


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Hario V60 one cup has now arrived, no more Klinx coffee for me at work.


----------



## Daren

Big up my dealer - Bootsy


----------



## Burnzy

Finally a set of not neutral cups!!


----------



## Nod

It is a very exciting day.... arrived in the post today.... my new Versalab M3!!!! Bought second hand from DFK from the forums. An amazing event for any coffee lover i think and i am delighted. First shots today... beautiful fluffy grinds.... I have a KG of jabberwocky and other hasbean single origins for the weekend... Can't wait!


----------



## Nod

here is a photo... fits nicely next to the La Spaz...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very nice, Nod.


----------



## Nod

thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mmm special holiday coffee present

Thanks Spence


----------



## Scotford

What are Blue Bottle like? I've seen them crop up more than a few times recently.


----------



## Mrboots2u

No idea too late to open now....

Spence had some in USA though

Sure he will do a right up soon

This is a filter roast , so sowden at work tomorrow


----------



## Scotford

I'll keep my eyes open for it. Be sure to let me know what its like.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> I'll keep my eyes open for it. Be sure to let me know what its like.


Will do ......


----------



## Mike mc

Hario kettle and black gold dvd


----------



## Scotford

I know what the postie DIDN'T bring me today >







...

My JBKaffee beans. Roll on Monday


----------



## 4085

A short hopper for my K10


----------



## Orangertange

That does look nice, wonder if oe do mazzer ones

got this shiny thing myself today, already wondering how I ever lived without it


----------



## marcuswar

Two packs of coffee beans from Compass Coffee. Just arrived in time as I used the last of my beans this morning. Fortunately the Hill&Valley beans were roasted on the 12th so they have had a few days rest and should be just about usable for tomorrow mornings flat white









View attachment 9114


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Recieved these guys today. Can't wait to get using.


----------



## jeebsy

Direct from them? Was postage reasonable? Edit: just seen the other thread. £15 for a bag in total is a stinger. Make sure you savour them.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

jeebsy said:


> Direct from them? Was postage reasonable? Edit: just seen the other thread. £15 for a bag in total is a stinger. Make sure you savour them.


Was a bit Jeebsy, but I've been gagging to try them.

What made it worse is a friend from London just messaged me and said he works in the same road as them


----------



## Burnzy

A half decent tamper!! ))


----------



## 4515

Two bags of HBs offer and a padded stick - for the dogs, not the mrs


----------



## urbanbumpkin

working dog said:


> Two bags of HBs offer and a padded stick - for the dogs, not the mrs


Looks like a 50 shades of Grey cover! Bean punishment!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4515

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks like a 50 shades of Grey cover! Bean punishment!!!!!!!!


its a padded stick or whats commonly referred to as a 'bitch stick' used to show aggression in protection work and to tap (not hit) the dog while the dog is biting the sleeve. That said, it came in a couple of layers of bubble wrap and the postie did ask what I'd been buying with a knowing glint in his eye

edit : liking the book title - conjures up all sorts of images !


----------



## Burnzy

working dog said:


> Two bags of HBs offer and a padded stick - for the dogs, not the mrs


 do you work with dogs?


----------



## 4515

Burnzy said:


> do you work with dogs?


As a hobby, yes. Obedience, Agility and Protection work. Ive recently lost my last working shepherd and have two young shepherds that I have started working.


----------



## froggystyle

lol Louis!


----------



## Scotford

JB Kaffee Guatemala and El Salvador both arrived today! 8 days rested so cracking into the Guat first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Scotford

Also... JB are really trusting as they don't ask for payment up front. You get an invoice with your order.


----------



## Burnzy

working dog said:


> As a hobby, yes. Obedience, Agility and Protection work. Ive recently lost my last working shepherd and have two young shepherds that I have started working.


We are hoping to either a working cocker span or a working fox red lab early next year... We are getting from puppy... In your experience what would be easier to train etc?

We have two cats, and from day one we need to teach that the cats are not toys to be chased... Any advice for that? Ps. We know how much work we have to put in and know it wont be easy... We have just been to sandringham game and country show and watched all the gun dogs train, and spoke to one of the trainers... He suggested a lab would be best... ?? Thanks


----------



## Mike mc

Some new scales after Charlie's reccomendation.rhino hand grinder for work and some hasbean coffee


----------



## El carajillo

Two bags of El Salvador Finca Escocia thanks to HAS BEAN and a 18 gm V S T ridgeless basket


----------



## Xpenno

20L of distilled water (for my next coffee related experiment), 2.5kg of bake-stable chocolate chunks and a new sound card for me PC.


----------



## Daren

Xpenno said:


> 20L of distilled water (for my next coffee related experiment)


What u talkin about Spence?


----------



## Xpenno

Daren said:


> What u talkin about Spence?


When I was in the states I picked up a chemical mix. You add it to distilled/RO water and it takes it to SCAE Gold Cup specs for mineral content as well as TDS etc...

Gonna try and give it a go tomorrow but I've done my back, arm and shoulder in last night and have no way to lift it so it's just sat on the hallway floor. I'll do a post once I've had a play


----------



## Daren

Sounds very intriguing. Can't wait to hear how you get on.

I hope your back feels better soon (I won't ask what deviant games brought it on







)


----------



## Xpenno

Daren said:


> I hope your back feels better soon (I won't ask what deviant games brought it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Cheers mate, probably for the best, just hope I can drive before next weekends coffee frolics.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Cheers mate, probably for the best, just hope I can drive before next weekends coffee frolics.


Or the beers.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> Sounds very intriguing. Can't wait to hear how you get on.
> 
> I hope your back feels better soon (I won't ask what deviant games brought it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


It was technically a work related injury.


----------



## Xpenno

urbanbumpkin said:


> It was technically a work related injury.


I can hear the advert now.

"Have you ever been involved in an accident at work or at a work related outing involving beer, sambuca an inflatable gladiators game and a wall? Well you should speak to one of our claims specialists on a no win no fee basis..."


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm so glad I've registered the domain intoxicatedinflatableclaims.com


----------



## Eskimoba

Some El Salvador red bourbon


----------



## Mike mc

Has bean cup of excellence


----------



## Scotford

Scotford said:


> Also... JB are really trusting as they don't ask for payment up front. You get an invoice with your order.


Just paid my invoice for this, later than I wanted to but nonetheless. Barclays charge 15 quid for iban transfers so two bags of coffee cost just shy of £30!!! Luckily its well worth it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pity they don't have a PayPal option. There is a outfit that charge a flat fee of just under £5.00 for money transfers.


----------



## coyote

58.4mm

















Cheers


----------



## charris

View attachment 9173


----------



## The Systemic Kid

charris said:


> View attachment 9173


Overkill for a Porlex


----------



## Mrboots2u

Boots goes bean to cup....


----------



## Mike mc

Mrboots2u said:


> Boots goes bean to cup....


Erm whats going on here

I'll take a guess that its for the mrs


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Boots goes bean to cup....


I knew the L1 wasn't all it was cracked up to be


----------



## Scotford

That's going to make your EK feel so inadequate


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mike mc said:


> Erm whats going on here
> 
> I'll take a guess that its for the mrs


Wrong ...she doesn't like coffee at all....


----------



## jeebsy

Work i'm guessing


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm guessing a trial/review?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Xpenno said:


> I knew the L1 wasn't all it was cracked up to be


Came flat packed, I believe.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Boots goes bean to cup....


Boots goes over to the dark side and I don't mean DSOL


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm guessing a trial/review?


Yep. Its going to work for the non coffee obsessive staff to use and for them to use and review... Its here first though until I get the " white gloves visit " done


----------



## Burnzy

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep. Its going to work for the non coffee obsessive staff to use and for them to use and review... Its here first though until I get the " white gloves visit " done


nice! Interested to see what you think, let us know.. Ive heard they do a surprisingly good job... Id love a sage dual boiler, not sure id go for that. But it suits some people i guess


----------



## Mrboots2u

Burnzy said:


> nice! Interested to see what you think, let us know.. Ive heard they do a surprisingly good job... Id love a sage dual boiler, not sure id go for that. But it suits some people i guess


Yep agree , some bite seems to work really well so far

Clearly the grinder is the lesser part of the machine

The auto dose , tamp and milk seem pretty good at first play


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep agree , some bite seems to work really well so far
> 
> Clearly the grinder is the lesser part of the machine
> 
> The auto dose , tamp and milk seem pretty good at first play


Had a play one one at LCF last year and it was pretty respectable. Better with darker beans though, grinder might struggle with the Lsol.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Love the video approx 50s in where the guy says the grinder makes little mess but manages to spill loads of beans whilst filling the hopper


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep agree , some bite seems to work really well so far
> 
> Clearly the grinder is the lesser part of the machine
> 
> The auto dose , tamp and milk seem pretty good at first play


Your gonna keep it... Don't lie now!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Your gonna keep it... Don't lie now!


Mrs B would kill me ...and I ain't filling it full of coffee for the rest of the staff .

It's on loan anyway

Wonder if it's better than an mc2 and a classic .......


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Wonder if it's better than an mc2 and a classic .......


At £1,600 you would hope so!


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Mrs B would kill me ...and I ain't filling it full of coffee for the rest of the staff .
> 
> It's on loan anyway
> 
> Wonder if it's better than an mc2 and a classic .......


You know how to hurt me boots.....


----------



## charris

The modified porlex as above...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Send it back - they've sent you the wrong one


----------



## Neill

Not coffee but a mixed 12 bottle case of thornbridge beers. Oh, and one of them new bendy phones


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Not coffee but a mixed 12 bottle case of thornbridge beers. Oh, and one of them new bendy phones


Dem phones are big ...is it the really really big one


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Dem phones are big ...is it the really really big one


Yeah, it's like the size of my head! Not really. It's big but fits my pocket ok.


----------



## charris

Neill said:


> Yeah, it's like the size of my head! Not really. It's big but fits my pocket ok.


6 plus? How is the battery, should be improved on that one. A small mini review would be appreciated!


----------



## Neill

charris said:


> 6 plus? How is the battery, should be improved on that one. A small mini review would be appreciated!


Just getting to grips with it. Trying to get my data allowance sorted so I can use visual voicemail again. It seems to have got switched! I am also lost my data connection but that's sorted now.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Neill said:


> Not coffee but a mixed 12 bottle case of thornbridge beers. Oh, and one of them new bendy phones


LOOOOOOVE Thornbridge, especially Halcyon


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Brooklyn Coffee kindly posted on of these out to me


----------



## Neill

Delivery from 3fe, Los mangos which was a great coffee last year. Also the 3fe/hasbean colab.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Hasbean has been


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Regarding the above pic, what recommended brew type? pour over?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Good for any...


----------



## Sean

View attachment 9258
View attachment 9259


----------



## Daren

That's a lovely cardboard box Sean


----------



## marcuswar

Looks like someone sent him a large box of bubble wrap... how nice.


----------



## drude

This arrived today. Great packaging from Hasbean. Can't bring myself to open it yet.


----------



## Xpenno

drude said:


> This arrived today. Great packaging from Hasbean. Can't bring myself to open it yet.


Awesome mate, was that your mug on IMM this week? I love their attention to detail, really makes a difference


----------



## TobyAnscombe

Sigh - nothing quite so glamorous... My usual 3 pack of beans from Has Bean. Love the ordered monday on the tube going into the office and its there the next day. Yes, there was a slight panic as I realised that I'm working from home tomorrow and was going to run out of beans today...

Crisis averted!


----------



## drude

Xpenno said:


> Awesome mate, was that your mug on IMM this week? I love their attention to detail, really makes a difference


No, mine was a red mug, as that seemed most appropriate. The attention to detail is killer, isn't it?


----------



## Xpenno

drude said:


> No, mine was a red mug, as that seemed most appropriate. The attention to detail is killer, isn't it?


Lol! At least you got your T-Shirt


----------



## Sean

View attachment 9260


----------



## Sean

I feel serious now! Still not sure what an amazing espresso tastes like yet though.


----------



## Charliej

Sean said:


> I feel serious now! Still not sure what an amazing espresso tastes like yet though.


You'll get there, and your journey just got easier and more comfortable, get your white gloves thing booked in as that should help and if you get stuck or have any questions about the machine just pm me.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Nice setup Sean!









I really couldn't ask for much more from mine, the heat up time from cold is incredible!

(A lever machine and EK would be nice if cupboard height and my fair lady would allow - that may be a future garage/mancave project...)


----------



## Mrboots2u

I always feel a little like I've switched on the X factor when people start tallking at their coffee " journey " . Where are they going ?

A-to the bank to pay of the huge credit card bill from upgraditis

B - to the shed as their significant other has seen credit card bill for machinery and sent you there to live

C- to the bank to pay the credit card bill , when the significant other gets an equivalent " gift " in recompense ..


----------



## The Systemic Kid

'Journeys' like 'narratives' spawned after the arrival of emotional literacy on our shores - bringing with it an endless attention to the self - particularly the inner self. Bring back emotional detatchment!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This arrived today - needed for a project on the Mazzer Major.

View attachment 9263


----------



## jeebsy

You've got a Major?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Certainly have. It's going to my son when I've done a bit of modding.


----------



## marcuswar

Postman delivered my E61 rebuild kit from Bella Batista.


----------



## jeebsy

Did he get another machine? Remember you offered him the L1 but he declined.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

He's getting the LI. Place he was originally eyeing up had very limited kitchen workspace - one he's moving into is pretty spacious so plenty of space for the important gadgets like the LI/Major combo.


----------



## marcuswar

Eldest son just brought around my belated birthday present.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Well done, eldest son.


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Certainly have. It's going to my son when I've done a bit of modding.


I misread that and had visions of you in the Littlewoods catalogue


----------



## Sean

Charliej said:


> You'll get there, and your journey just got easier and more comfortable, get your white gloves thing booked in as that should help and if you get stuck or have any questions about the machine just pm me.


Thanks Charlie. I'm really enjoying it already. I was a bit apprehensive about the steam speed but it works out just fine. I'm playing about with pre-infusion times at the moment, definitely seems to make a difference. What I mean about amazing espresso is, I have never tasted a confirmed amazing espresso to know what I'm looking for. I could be absolutely nailing it every time. It tastes good to me pretty much every time but my palate is not very well developed.

Somehow I managed to create a shot that tasted almost like rotten fish last night, something I never achieved on the Classic!


----------



## marcuswar

The Systemic Kid said:


> Well done, eldest son.


Certainly beats the socks that I used to get off him


----------



## Xpenno

The Systemic Kid said:


> This arrived today - needed for a project on the Mazzer Major.
> 
> View attachment 9263


Same model as mine, I bloody love it!! Probably the best tool I own, it can do sooo much







There is probably even a bean grinder attachment for it somewhere!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yeah, a Porlex mandrel


----------



## Beanosaurus

Received a copy of 'Coffee Obsession' by Anette Moldvaer as a birthday present.

From a flick through it has a pretty comprehensive amount of information about varietals and growing regions as well as encompassing the entire gamut of coffee recipes (many inconceivable - egg mixed into espresso anyone??).

Looks accessible to the noobest of noobs, so rather than describe a measurement of extraction as weight or a ratio when it comes to espresso the preferred measure is millilitres...

There is a lot of content in the book that is well worth reading but don't expect anything technical.


----------



## TobyAnscombe

Happy happy joy joy!

My Eureka Mignon arrived yesterday with a free pot of beans. My 4 year old helped to unpack (!) but quickly set up on the counter and a trial dialling in and quick cuppa via Aeropress; wayy finer than I have been using with the Hario and the steep time has reduced quite nicely!

Lets hope my (preloved) Gaggia classic turns up from gaggiamanualservice.com in time for the weekend!


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 9287

Thanks to MR boots for RAK , now going to do a Friday pour to see if I can do it justice .


----------



## Sean

This afternoon I received a delivery from Coffee Compass.

1 Bag of Sweet Bourbon

1 Bag of Brighton Lanes

1 Bag of Jampit

1 Coffee Vac Container

Thank you please.


----------



## dougie todd

IMS shower screen and basket. The flow from the screen is so much more even (as far as I can see with the portafilter off) and the basket seems to be easier to get a nice tamp and extraction from. so far so good...


----------



## Drewster

Augustine forest hula Colombia from Foundry (via CamV6)

The Dogs Danglies (See me waxing lyrical in spunes Macmillan Coffee Morning thread in For Sale....)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> Augustine forest hula Colombia from Foundry (via CamV6)
> 
> The Dogs Danglies (See me waxing lyrical in spunes Macmillan Coffee Morning thread in For Sale....)


It's a very good espresso

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Wobin19

I have a Kg of this winging its way from Foundry. Looking forward to giving this a go also.


----------



## doolallysquiff

Was going to buy a brass shower screen holder for the Classic until this squeezed through the letter box:


----------



## urbanbumpkin

doolallysquiff said:


> Was going to buy a brass shower screen holder for the Classic until this squeezed through the letter box:
> 
> View attachment 9334


Nice one. It's a common coin flip.....brass plate for Classic or a Sage.

I think Charlie actually did the same


----------



## Sean

doolallysquiff said:


> Was going to buy a brass shower screen holder for the Classic until this squeezed through the letter box:
> 
> View attachment 9334


Awesome! Welcome to the ever-growing club


----------



## doolallysquiff

Yes, I blame Charlie.



urbanbumpkin said:


> Nice one. It's a common coin flip.....brass plate for Classic or a Sage.
> 
> I think Charlie actually did the same


----------



## doolallysquiff

Cheers buddy.



Sean said:


> Awesome! Welcome to the ever-growing club


----------



## Charliej

urbanbumpkin said:


> Nice one. It's a common coin flip.....brass plate for Classic or a Sage.
> 
> I think Charlie actually did the same


I did still do the 1st brass plate group buy though even when it was originally so I could get one for my Classic without the stupid flat rate carriage fee.

That said it was a much easier decision for the deal I got







Its coming up to a year since I've had it now and according to the outer shipping carton its was the 3rd one ever in the UK. It's run pretty much all day everyday since last November and has been completely trouble free, I guess I must one of the 1st, if not the 1st to get one in a domestic setting as it arrived the day after their launch event and they weren't on sale at that. I've only seen 3 machines that would tempt me away from it to have as a sole machine and they are all pretty damn expensive to get more functionality.

With the growing number of owners I'll ask Glenn about the possibility of a Sage sub forum.


----------



## doolallysquiff

A Sage sub forum would be good. I'm happy to hear it Has Bean trouble free. I couldn't believe how easy the steaming was: beginners luck, probably. Time to put the Classic on the for sale thread.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not coffee related

And came yesterday

Please note -Youngsters this is vinyl, its what old people used, to listen to music on...when people paid for music...

PS gigs were a lot less expensive then...


----------



## Scotford

Strange coincidence, my playlist just started banging Easy Money out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Strange coincidence, my playlist just started banging Easy Money out.


Just put it on

Side a

Track 1


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Not coffee related
> 
> And came yesterday
> 
> Please note -Youngsters this is vinyl, its what old people used, to listen to music on...when people paid for music...
> 
> PS gigs were a lot less expensive then...


He's playing in my local town - I enquired about (sold out) tickets..... When I asked how much they were I remembered paying less for a weekend ticket at one of the first T-in-the-park fests.


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> When I asked how much they were I remembered paying less for a weekend ticket at one of the first T-in-the-park fests.


You don't want to know how much that costs now.

How much did that 12" skin you boots? New albums on vinyl are £20-25 in HMV. As much as I love records would never pay that for one (unless it was some obscure old house record i really want)


----------



## coffeechap

boots is busy with his beloved chelsea


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> boots is busy with his beloved chelsea


Boots has been out with little boy...

Jeebsy record was £14.99

Don't mind paying for something good made by good people


----------



## michaelg

Mrboots2u said:


> Not coffee related
> 
> And came yesterday
> 
> Please note -Youngsters this is vinyl, its what old people used, to listen to music on...when people paid for music...
> 
> PS gigs were a lot less expensive then...


Amazon have Easy Money as a free download just now if anyone's interested. I was about to pay to download it too! It's constantly stuck in my head these days thanks to 6Music. That and that Jenny Lewis song - She's Not Me...


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> PS gigs were a lot less expensive then...


(Real) "Gigs" are still free..... Its' "Concerts" that cost a fortune!

Oh and Festivals...... Having been to "Car Fest" and "Festival in a Day" this year.

(Before I get accused of being a grumpy old git - I did enjoy both of them but cheap they ain't)


----------



## Charliej

doolallysquiff said:


> A Sage sub forum would be good. I'm happy to hear it Has Bean trouble free. I couldn't believe how easy the steaming was: beginners luck, probably. Time to put the Classic on the for sale thread.


The steaming really is that easy, you kind of actually have to actively try to mess up texturing milk and do stupid things to achieve messing it up.

For those that moan about gig and festival tickets, if you knew how much the infrastructure alone before even thinking about the artists fee's you wouldn't be moaning, as an example the crush barriers you get at the front of a stage , the cheapest you could rent them 5 years ago was £55 per section- 1.2m, per day, transport/trucking of all the infrastructure again is crazy money, then you have to pay and feed the crews that run each stage and then the sound systems, it takes a capital investment in the millions to provide the gear for a large stage, there are the costs of generators to provide power across a festival site and the people to maintain them and fuel them , so there is a huge team of people that are doing their normal jobs that require paying. On top of that you then have the promoters who basically want to make themselves the lions share of the money. Their is far more than I have listed but you kind of get the idea, and in real terms ticket prices for festivals and large scale shows haven't gone up that much and the promoters are always trying to squeeze the professionals that make the show happen on their fees and costs, the record companies such as they are now also tend to have artists sign what's known as a 360 degree contract which means they get a piece of anything an artists does, whereas traditionally they only had a piece of the music and video sales,and they would even give bands some money know as tour support to help with costs which was none recoup-able as the tour promoted a new album etc, anything made by an act on tour in terms of ticket sales and merchandising sales traditionally were theirs alone, but not now. I could rant about this for ages having had this sort of thing impact the wage I got paid in terms of daily living expenses, pay for travel days, pay for set up days getting cut from full pay to fractions of a full daily rate.


----------



## Daren

I appreciate all the stuff that goes on the background costs money - but watching a Weller gig 15 years ago and now are exactly same (apart from the music catalogue). Even accounting for inflation, a rise from £12 a ticket to over £40 for the same gig in the same venue doesn't add up. What's changed?


----------



## Yes Row

Daren said:


> I appreciate all the stuff that goes on the background costs money - but watching a Weller gig 15 years ago and now are exactly same (apart from the music catalogue). Even accounting for inflation, a rise from £12 a ticket to over £40 for the same gig in the same venue doesn't as up. What's changed?


The thing that has changed is the loss of income artist make from selling singles/albums. A vast majority of it is illegally downloaded so meaning no revenue.

Artists now make money from touring and licenced merchandise


----------



## Daren

Yes Row said:


> The thing that has changed is the loss of income artist make from selling singles/albums. A vast majority of it is illegally downloaded so meaning no revenue.
> 
> Artists now make money from touring and licenced merchandise


Weller must be rolling in it - I've probably paid off half his mortgage with the amount of times I've seen him....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pre-ordered this several weeks ago - arrived this morning. Looking forward to delving into it with a nice Chemex.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Pre-ordered this several weeks ago - arrived this morning. Looking forward to delving into it with a nice Chemex.
> 
> View attachment 9351


Amazon? Where's mine !!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mine came tracked too, so I knew it was going to be delivered this morning - you not had this?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> Amazon? Where's mine !!!


Ditto!


----------



## Charliej

Yes Row said:


> The thing that has changed is the loss of income artist make from selling singles/albums. A vast majority of it is illegally downloaded so meaning no revenue.
> 
> Artists now make money from touring and licenced merchandise


Artists have always made the money out of tours and merchandise mainly, unless they sold huge amounts of singles or albums. The difference is these days the record companies want their slice of the touring and merchandise money by only signing so called 360 deals where they get a piece of everything. In 15 years the costs of putting a show on have risen dramatically, venue hire, more stewards/bouncers are required by law, health and safety concerns add costs, and of course people who make the shows happen have had their pay rise in those 15 years the same as you have Daren, one major thing that no longer happens I mentioned in my earlier post. Record companies used to pay money towards the tour costs even though they got none of the cash from the tour or merch, it was called tour support and was seen as part of the promotions budget for the most recent release, they no longer do that as many artists tour far more than they do new albums, so a big chunk of money that covered the costs is no longer there, but the costs still remain.


----------



## Yes Row

Charliej said:


> Artists have always made the money out of tours and merchandise mainly, unless they sold huge amounts of singles or albums. The difference is these days the record companies want their slice of the touring and merchandise money by only signing so called 360 deals where they get a piece of everything. In 15 years the costs of putting a show on have risen dramatically, venue hire, more stewards/bouncers are required by law, health and safety concerns add costs, and of course people who make the shows happen have had their pay rise in those 15 years the same as you have Daren, one major thing that no longer happens I mentioned in my earlier post. Record companies used to pay money towards the tour costs even though they got none of the cash from the tour or merch, it was called tour support and was seen as part of the promotions budget for the most recent release, they no longer do that as many artists tour far more than they do new albums, so a big chunk of money that covered the costs is no longer there, but the costs still remain.


Which all in all backs up what I said, there is little money in album/single sales anymore, it come from tours and licensed merchandise


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Mine came tracked too, so I knew it was going to be delivered this morning - you not had this?


Mines arrived


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Mines arrived


Looks pretty good too.


----------



## Charliej

Yes Row said:


> Which all in all backs up what I said, there is little money in album/single sales any more, it come from tours and licensed merchandise


The major issue being that more fingers are being put into the pot wanting a return which has impacted on ticket prices and it's the people that make the show happen and the artists who's fees get squeezed first. Singles sales have made very little money for years now and also very little money has been put into developing new artists and their careers either, despite the record companies still making huge profits, but as they are now owned by people who are more about the money than the music that is only to be expected. Twenty years ago a typical record deal, type of act depending, was for 2 albums and 3-4 singles, with a decent chunk up front as an advance, these days a 1 album deal or a 1 single deal is more usual with the only thing up front in any way is the recording costs being covered and even that is a double edged sword for the artist, as whoever owns the master recordings of that particular version of a song can do what they want with it as regards release, remix, re-release, license for use in movies or adverts as long as the artists get their contractually agreed royalties, it's basically a throwaway culture where you get one shot and that's it.


----------



## Brewdog

Just took delivery of Coffee Compass Sweet bourbon blend and some of their Brighton Lanes blend after kindly being donated a sample by a friend. Also got a Coffee Compass Coffeevac container for storing my beans - such a simple and effective container!


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Arrived yesterday

















excuse the bad pic


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 9359


----------



## Sean

View attachment 9380


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 9359


Does that need batteries? Is it Mrs J's birthday?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Auberin timer - cost £52.00 delivered. Fits into the grinder - more hassle but ultimately a neater job. Also included are three pulse buttons for single, double shots and continuous.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

I know it's not coffee related but I just couldn't contain my excitement. This is being tested on the bacon butty Saturday morning









The rib rub will have to wait for some sunshine so I can get the smoker back out


----------



## James811

Got home from offshore this morning. From bella barista a couple of 180ml cups and a second aeropress to make 2 at once if I want a bigger cup or for when my friend who likes coffee comes over (I'm trying to get him into proper coffee like this you see). And as I was ordering I got a bag of beans from them. And then 2 bags from smokey barn. Just had some of the Nicaragua, and wow is all I can say.

When ordering from BB I almost got a mignon, but decided against it as I've just bought a house and a new car so she wouldn't be too happy lol. May get one for Christmas, very happy with my new stuff.

By by the way, that's a loaf of bread sticking up out of the coffee haha


----------



## jeebsy

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> I know it's not coffee related but I just couldn't contain my excitement. This is being tested on the bacon butty Saturday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rib rub will have to wait for some sunshine so I can get the smoker back out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9386


Used to get rib rolls from his stall on brick lane - so good.


----------



## Beanosaurus

After reading the reviews on here I decided to upgrade to a Rhino from my Tiamo hand grinder, very much looking forward to reading this later too!


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Haven't sampled his ribs yet, but I love the sauce.


----------



## MooMaa

Thanx Ronsil very kind of you to send some of your home roast to go along with the classic.

I have tried it in the aeropress, and it tasted great, will try it in the Classic tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## ronsil

Glad you like them BUT I've sent you the wrong beans. Those are Coffee Compass Beans decanted from their 500 gram pack. They were destined for my Son in Law. Never mind enjoy them I've got some others for him. Must be an 'age' thing!


----------



## coyote

Thanks Hasbean


----------



## Xpenno

Been toying with the idea of picking one of these up for a while and really glad I did!


----------



## Drewster

Xpenno said:


> Been toying with the idea of picking one of these up for a while and really glad I did!


[straight_Face]

Wot is it Spence? A Baked Bean can welded onto a handle??

[/straight_Face]

Just kidding ;-)

Actually a serious question... What use is it?

It's not as if you can swap between naked and spouted mid pour....

Even between shots must be tricky... won't you have to let it cool down before you unscrew it (or whatever)?

and then have to heat it up again to use?


----------



## Xpenno

Drewster said:


> [straight_Face]
> 
> Wot is it Spence? A Baked Bean can welded onto a handle??
> 
> [/straight_Face]
> 
> Just kidding ;-)
> 
> Actually a serious question... What use is it?
> 
> It's not as if you can swap between naked and spouted mid pour....
> 
> Even between shots must be tricky... won't you have to let it cool down before you unscrew it (or whatever)?
> 
> and then have to heat it up again to use?


Lol, there were a couple of reasons that I picked this up and all seemed to have paid off, they are, in no particular order

1. Stainless Steel Finish - Shouldn't tarnish

2. Can take VST 20/22g with spouts attached (good for EK43) and still have room between the bottom of the basket and the base of the PF. This is not the case on most spouted portafilters that I've used with home machines.

3. Had a small gap in the rim with lets air in, this does two things.

a. Pours are very steady into the cups (good with high speed EK shots)

b. Means that water drains from the filter easily which means you don't get random water deposits all over the place due to vacuums being created (This annoyed me greatly)


----------



## Drewster

Xpenno said:


> Lol, there were a couple of reasons that I picked this up and all seemed to have paid off, they are, in no particular order
> 
> 1. Stainless Steel Finish - Shouldn't tarnish
> 
> 2. Can take VST 20/22g with spouts attached (good for EK43) and still have room between the bottom of the basket and the base of the PF. This is not the case on most spouted portafilters that I've used with home machines.
> 
> 3. Had a small gap in the rim with lets air in, this does two things.
> 
> a. Pours are very steady into the cups (good with high speed EK shots)
> 
> b. Means that water drains from the filter easily which means you don't get random water deposits all over the place due to vacuums being created (This annoyed me greatly)


Ahhhhh so it's more the case of it being a chuffing big errrr baked bean can rather than swapping between naked/spouted?

It does look a hefty chunk of kit - I guess a lump of stainless won't be bad for temp stability either?


----------



## Xpenno

Drewster said:


> Ahhhhh so it's more the case of it being a chuffing big errrr baked bean can rather than swapping between naked/spouted?
> 
> It does look a hefty chunk of kit - I guess a lump of stainless won't be bad for temp stability either?


Seems to keep the heat in pretty well, on the upside I like beans.


----------



## Drewster

Xpenno said:


> ...*Paaaaarp*!....Seems to keep the heat in pretty well, on the upside I like beans....... *Paaaaarrrrrppppp!!*....


You like 13 beans ;-)


----------



## jeebsy

Can you got naked on the ek with the verona, spence?


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Can you got naked on the ek with the verona, spence?


Not really tried because when they go wrong they go very wrong









I'm used to spouts now, I could probably get away with it TBH. One plus for spouts is the ability split the shot into 2, lately I've been dosing 20-22g and splitting 50g into two 25g shots.


----------



## 7877

made by Knock 58.35mm tamper finally arrived today


----------



## Kman10

my new batch


----------



## Phil_

Got these through the post this morning. Good timing as the wife used the last beans we had this morning.

  

They were roasted yesterday, will they be ok to use in the Aeropress?


----------



## Mrboots2u

For brewed yes . shouldn't be any issues using them .


----------



## Phil_

I'll find out in a few minutes then. Thanks


----------



## michaelg

This arrived today as a swap for my straight razor and strop. Fantastic first shave from it - looking forward to trying it out some more. Also got my monthly Has Bean subscription (Finca El Limon Washed Caturra) to go with Rave Papua New Guinea Sigri, Brazil Sitio Laranjal and El Salvador Bosque Lya)


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Postie didn't bring it but I picked some up at Brockley market, looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## 4515

Postie brought me 500 poo bags today

I know how to live !


----------



## froggystyle

No toilets in South Yorkshire Andrew?


----------



## 4515

Theyre not for curling one off in, theyre just not very good bags

Real reason for buying them is that I double bagged a rather large pile that the dog laid down on a walk last week. This dog is new to me - hes 15 months old and very boisterous. After carrying said load for about 1/4 of a mile and having the dog bouncing about on his lead, me checking him constantly, I noticed that the double bag had split and I had dog shite evenly smeared across my trouser leg and fleece. Needless to say, a trip to the bay of e took place where I searched for strong poo bags

Moral of the story - dont buy cheap and cheerful poo bags - they are that cheap for a reason


----------



## Daren

Nice dinner time reading. I think I'll skip pudding


----------



## johnealey

Quality, had me in tears ( not the bag type), sorry to find humour in your misfortune. Now, off to walk the dog that appears to have an evil glint in her eyes.....

John


----------



## Drewster

working dog said:


> Theyre not for curling one off in, theyre just not very good bags
> 
> Real reason for buying them is that I double bagged a rather large pile that the dog laid down on a walk last week. This dog is new to me - hes 15 months old and very boisterous. After carrying said load for about 1/4 of a mile and having the dog bouncing about on his lead, me checking him constantly, I noticed that the double bag had split and I had dog shite evenly smeared across my trouser leg and fleece. Needless to say, a trip to the bay of e took place where I searched for strong poo bags
> 
> Moral of the story - dont buy cheap and cheerful poo bags - they are that cheap for a reason


SNORT!! Coffee on keyboard moment!!


----------



## 4515

Burnzy said:


> We are hoping to either a working cocker span or a working fox red lab early next year... We are getting from puppy... In your experience what would be easier to train etc?
> 
> We have two cats, and from day one we need to teach that the cats are not toys to be chased... Any advice for that? Ps. We know how much work we have to put in and know it wont be easy... We have just been to sandringham game and country show and watched all the gun dogs train, and spoke to one of the trainers... He suggested a lab would be best... ?? Thanks


Apologies - I missed this post earlier. I'm not well up on gun dogs - I train my dogs in agility, obedience and protection work and have German Shepherds. With the cats, I'd be more concerned for the dog than the cats - they will put the dog in his place if he bothers them. Just make sure that they are supervised when they are together and any bad behaviour is checked - a puppy will be easier to introduce to cats than a mature dog. If you are getting a working dog it will probably have more drive than other dogs so may chase the cats to play as they are moving and moving makes for a better 'toy' - just set out the ground rules from day one and make sure that the dog and cats have their own space. A crate is great to give the dog its own space and gives a bit of a barrier for the dog and the cats - dogs will find the crate a safe place and want to go in to sleep.

As for breed, if you are wanting to train as a gun dog, cockers, labs and springers will all work well - the more you put in, the better the end results. Some dogs are a dream to train, others not so easy, regardless of breed. Find out what motivates the dog and go with that - some are ball mad, others work for food. Its a case of identifying what works best for the dog.

Whatever you do with the dog, and whatever breed you get, socialise it with people and other dogs and as many situations as you can. Supermarket car parks, the local kids school at 'home time' are great to meet people. Puppy classes will introduce to other dogs in a controlled environment.

My latest 'challenge' had no manners when I got him but has massive potential. His previous owners allowed him to get away with being unruly and decided to give him up. He would have benefited from a consistent message and regular training.

Good luck with whatever you decide on.


----------



## 4085

working dog said:


> Theyre not for curling one off in, theyre just not very good bags
> 
> Real reason for buying them is that I double bagged a rather large pile that the dog laid down on a walk last week. This dog is new to me - hes 15 months old and very boisterous. After carrying said load for about 1/4 of a mile and having the dog bouncing about on his lead, me checking him constantly, I noticed that the double bag had split and I had dog shite evenly smeared across my trouser leg and fleece. Needless to say, a trip to the bay of e took place where I searched for strong poo bags
> 
> Moral of the story - dont buy cheap and cheerful poo bags - they are that cheap for a reason


Andrew, for years I have been using supermarket own brand scented nappy sacks. They are bigger, cheaper and usually good all round value


----------



## hotmetal

This is the second time today (in fact, ever) that this forum has made me laugh so much my ribs hurt! The other one was a post about black bits and someone said 'crap in your shower screen', to which some wag said 'I don't advise you do that'. I was literally in tears for 10 minutes over that! And now we've got 'bags o shite' to contend with. Given the offensive nature of the substance to be bagged, this would not be an area in which i would look for economies!

Postie brought me a reminder that I need to spend £80 to keep my motorbike on the road for another year, and now I don't even get a nice round bit of paper to prove it.


----------



## 4515

dfk41 said:


> Andrew, for years I have been using supermarket own brand scented nappy sacks. They are bigger, cheaper and usually good all round value


Will try that when Ive run out of these bags


----------



## Burnzy

Thanks andrew, sound advice mate.. (Strong poo bags noted too) ;-)


----------



## 4085

A new tamper.....


----------



## hotmetal

That's a cool looking tamper David.


----------



## 4515

More bags arrived today

This time 4 bags of LSOL offering


----------



## Scotford

A carton of Limini coffee, a bill for a new water filter and a pair of scissors.


----------



## Neill

My latest beerbods box and a set of kite lines for my new kite.


----------



## scot13

All set for my classic arriving 2mo!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 9464


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 9464


Welcome brother


----------



## jeebsy

Panicked slightly about how complicated it looked but this seems pretty straightforward. Hopefully VST change the licence over tomorrow and I can get spocking


----------



## James811

A indoor run for our newly purchased rabbits and 2500 airgun pellets (no, they're not linked haha)


----------



## 7877

Well not really the postie...it was a courier. Does this qualify


----------



## sjenner

I received my Compak PB from Alchemy.


----------



## charris

Should be interesting to fit to the classic and should improve it much and should help us to stay a few more months together...


----------



## froggystyle

Is it the Auber one, or cheapy version?


----------



## charris

Auber one.


----------



## froggystyle

Bummer, was hoping you were going to have a crack at the cheap one and do a write up


----------



## charris

froggystyle said:


> Bummer, was hoping you were going to have a crack at the cheap one and do a write up


Who is going to write the logic and the algorithms though - I wish I could...


----------



## majnu

froggystyle said:


> Bummer, was hoping you were going to have a crack at the cheap one and do a write up


http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php/topic,707.0.html

I'm going to finish the document in the thread this weekend so it should be helpful if you're using the REX-C100 PID for Steam and Brew.


----------



## Yes Row

Well if I'm going to give the LSOL beans a go
View attachment 9575


----------



## Neill

Not brought by the postman but picked these up in established today. Also had a lovely coffee rubbed pulled pork with sweet potato pancakes and winter Waldorf slaw and a aeropress of guji natural.


----------



## Daren

Neill said:


> Also had a lovely coffee rubbed pulled pork with sweet potato pancakes and winter Waldorf slaw and a aeropress of guji natural.


I'm a vegetation but that sounds heavenly even to me!


----------



## Neill

Daren said:


> I'm a vegetation but that sounds heavenly even to me!


Ha, are you one of those vegetarians who can't resist ab occasional bacon sandwich? It was really good. Not like the usually sticky bbq sauce type pulled pork at all (although I like that as well). It reminded me more of the flavour of a Mole sauce I made once (not the animal that digs holes, the Mexican sauce with chocolate in it).


----------



## Daren

Nope - not eaten meat for 20 years - but have to confess to eating fish now and then... So I'm a pescatarian if truth be said


----------



## CallumT

Always knew there was something wrong with you Daren...


----------



## Daren

CallumT said:


> Always knew there was something wrong with you Daren...


The youths of today - no respect!


----------



## Samwillson101

Postie brought me this... Looking forward to modifying my Gaggia New Baby today!


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Neill said:


> Not brought by the postman but picked these up in established today. Also had a lovely coffee rubbed pulled pork with sweet potato pancakes and winter Waldorf slaw and a aeropress of guji natural.


What on the what now? I need me some of this!!!

I've tried smoking some ox cheek with coffee and cocoa powder, turned out ok.


----------



## Sean

View attachment 9652


----------



## koi

After a slight mishap from Parcel Farce got these


----------



## Mrboots2u

Enjoy koi..got some beans to go along with those ?


----------



## koi

Mrboots2u said:


> Enjoy koi..got some beans to go along with those ?


All the gear...no beans


----------



## Neill

Couldn't resist this mikkeller selection when it came up.


----------



## c_squared

Snap...


----------



## hotmetal

You could have at least arranged them in the same order!


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Neill said:


> Couldn't resist this mikkeller selection when it came up.


Nice work Neil, was that from Brewdog? Or direct from Mikkeller?

I'm hoping to go to their big beer festival in Copenhagen next year


----------



## Neill

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> Nice work Neil, was that from Brewdog? Or direct from Mikkeller?
> 
> I'm hoping to go to their big beer festival in Copenhagen next year


It was a beerbods exclusive. Mixed case. Sometimes they have cases or mixed cases of one of the weeks beers to sell.


----------



## CallumT

Office perk ups curtesy of MrBoots ; whatta guy!


----------



## Mike mc

V60 kit from shittards(great price at 15 quid) and some hasbean coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mike mc said:


> V60 kit from shittards(great price at 15 quid) and some hasbean coffee


What, have Whittard's starting selling HasBean coffee? That's a step up from their long sell by normal stuff


----------



## Daren

Thermapen for the wife's birthday.... She's never shown any interest in one but she getting into baking and it's tartan so what's could go wrong? (Ok - everything when she realises in 3 seconds that's it's for my Chemex)

Big up Boots for the BB stuff!


----------



## Rdl81

Postie brought my guest DS0L. Now just need my grinder to pull my first shot!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hasbean 1of 12 Subcription and an Espresso cup sent by MrBoots2u. Thanks Martin


----------



## garydyke1

That is stupendously delicious coffee and a super one to start the subscription off with!


----------



## jeebsy

I'm looking forward to it, tasting notes sound right up my street


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Daren said:


> Thermapen for the wife's birthday.... She's never shown any interest in one but she getting into baking and it's tartan so what's could go wrong? (Ok - everything when she realises in 3 seconds that's it's for my Chemex)
> 
> Big up Boots for the BB stuff!


Really good tool Daren, I use it for probing my meat (not the pork sword) I wouldn't be with out one now


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Received these Saturday, been bean swapping with a Instagram friend from Glasgow, anyone else tried these guys?


----------



## Zakalwe

My new (to me) M80e courtesy of coffeechap.


----------



## frederickaj

Had that happen to me at least twice . Sorting office would not tell me how big package was so I could decide if it was worth collecting .


----------



## frederickaj

I have lost count of the number of my deliveries that haven't turned up . Ebay and Amazon must be getting fed up with me . Currently awaiting ( not holding my breath ) some Barista items from Cyprus that were sent over 2 weeks ago . Royal Mail say they have no record of the tracking number . What a waste of space they are .

My gripe is with the organisation not the " Postie " !!!!!


----------



## Phil_

My first order with Coffee Compass. Ordered Sunday and came today.


----------



## 4515

Not coffee related but a couple of torches


----------



## marcuswar

Phil_ said:


> My first order with Coffee Compass. Ordered Sunday and came today.


Mmmm jampit








Coffee Compass do some cracking dark roasts. Try their monsoon malabar hit or the mocha Italia for a real treat. Can't say I was particularly enthusiastic about the Brighton lane roast but it was OK. I'm sure you won't be disappointed Phil.


----------



## Vieux Clou

A Baratza Encore. I know these are somewhat disdained by adepts of the Faith, but my budget was limited and the Porlex was torture. Gave it a spin after lunch: seems adequate for now. Christmas is coming.

With it was a buckshee kilo of coffee, four 250g bags three of which had been roasted less than a week ago.


----------



## hotmetal

Your arm will thank you! One can spend thousands on a grinder: not everyone wants to or can, so don't apologise! Hope you enjoy it. If the coffee that came free is recently roasted and actually to your taste, then even more of a bonus. Shame to use it just for burr seasoning.


----------



## jeebsy

Vieux Clou said:


> A Baratza Encore. I know these are somewhat disdained by adepts of the Faith, but my budget was limited and the Porlex was torture. Gave it a spin after lunch: seems adequate for now. Christmas is coming.
> 
> With it was a buckshee kilo of coffee, four 250g bags three of which had been roasted less than a week ago.


Are you Scottish?


----------



## Zakalwe

OK, I cheated. No posties involved!









I dropped into my local for a spot of lunch and a brew. Then popped next door to get 250g of Yirgacheffe and 250g of their Archetype blend. When I was there i also picked up a couple of these:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zakalwe said:


> OK, I cheated. No posties involved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dropped into my local for a spot of lunch and a brew. Then popped next door to get 250g of Yirgacheffe and 250g of their Archetype blend. When I was there i also picked up a couple of these:


Been sat in the hall for the last half hour ......


----------



## Zakalwe

Mrboots2u said:


> Been sat in the hall for the last half hour ......


I had a meeting cancelled at short notice, so decided to head back home and WFH for the afternoon. I had a rather nice espresso in the Hall at about 12-ish. I miss their lever machine.....although the new Strada is very, very good (and it'd want to be at that cost!) the lever had the edge on it


----------



## Vieux Clou

jeebsy said:


> Are you Scottish?


50%. How'd you guess?


----------



## Vieux Clou

hotmetal said:


> Your arm will thank you! One can spend thousands on a grinder: not everyone wants to or can, so don't apologise! Hope you enjoy it. If the coffee that came free is recently roasted and actually to your taste, then even more of a bonus. Shame to use it just for burr seasoning.


Thank you! I'm still feeling my way through this particular forest - a bit like the lowly P&S user who joins a forum peopled by DSLR mavens. Got the impression that the Encore was something of a 5 Mp phone camera. And certainly it seemed a bit that way before I got it dialled in - the bottom six clicks on the scale just made the beans jump around. Got some acceptable shots at about 10 clicks above the recommended range. I suppose there's something tweakable in its intimate parts to fix this, but I'm not about to delve.


----------



## Daren

working dog said:


> Not coffee related but a couple of torches


Gotta love a good torch!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Daren said:


> Gotta love a good torch!


By their switches ye shall know them. But only a few months later.


----------



## jeebsy

Vieux Clou said:


> 50%. How'd you guess?


Lassies, buckshee etc


----------



## Scotford

Vieux Clou said:


> I suppose there's something tweakable in its intimate parts to fix this, but I'm not about to delve.


I think (don't quote me on this, though) that there's a tiny allen key nut for calibration behind the dispense chute.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Phil_ said:


> My first order with Coffee Compass. Ordered Sunday and came today.


Snap............ish.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Scotford said:


> I think (don't quote me on this, though) that there's a tiny allen key nut for calibration behind the dispense chute.


Ahah... I'll wait until I'm feeling manic before having ago at that. In any case, I have a Bodum that can handle the FP etc. Cheers.


----------



## Vieux Clou

jeebsy said:


> Lassies, buckshee etc


Well, I'll give you lassie but my Oxford Dictionary of Pedantry gives buckshee as a corruption of baksheesh, which is Persian for corruption. Brought home by Vicky's legions, prolly.


----------



## Sean

Daren said:


> Gotta love a good torch!


I'm an avid torcher myself.


----------



## Terranova

My smile was bigger than the "posties" today


----------



## coffeechap

Terranova said:


> My smile was bigger than the "posties" today


Now that is nice


----------



## jeebsy

What is it?


----------



## garydyke1

Looks like a Synesso Hydra


----------



## jeebsy

Ah, read about them last week but pictures were a bit thin on the ground


----------



## charris

jeebsy said:


> What is it?


http://www.synesso.com/default.aspx?ID=8

Frank, please please create a thread if possible and compare this vs slayer vs speedster.


----------



## Terranova

garydyke1 said:


> Looks like a Synesso Hydra


Yes, here it is beside a Robur














[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## coffeechap

Quite a big machine then frank?


----------



## Terranova

Yea, but I doubt that anyone can say one is better than the other (in the cup) between KvdW, Slayer or Synesso it might be just different but not better or worse. The Slayer needs the finest grind setting thats for sure. I thought this one mates my ugly grinder the best heheh (Synessos are not really known for their "beauty")


----------



## Scotford

Splooooooosh!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Looks great. Health to use it, as my father used to say.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Lelit PL041 EM. Ex-showroom, slightly over half-price.

















No tamper. Had to put an ESE pod through it. Result not bad at all.







It reached 15 bar on pod, too. Maybe wrong filter, there's a shitload of them. Time to go lookiup.


----------



## jeebsy

Congrats! Kitchen looks nice too


----------



## Vieux Clou

jeebsy said:


> Congrats! Kitchen looks nice too


Thanks! I had to be careful which bit of kitchen to include - our two Labradors had their way with it when they were pups.


----------



## Scotford

Seriously, I'd love to go back to using a Synesso every day again. They are absolute behemoths. No machine I'd rather have.


----------



## cawfee

oooh an 18g vst filter basket is today's postie delivered gift


----------



## hotmetal

Vieux Clou said:


> Lelit PL041 EM. Ex-showroom, slightly over half-price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tamper. Had to put an ESE pod through it. Result not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reached 15 bar on pod, too. Maybe wrong filter, there's a shitload of them. Time to go lookiup.


Good stuff!

I have a feeling the reason a lot of these type of machines are set to 15 bar rather than 9-10 is because pod systems need 15 bar. So they set them up to work with pods at high pressure, and then when these machines (typically the Classic) end up in the hands of the likes of us, we ignore the pod baskets and set the OPV to 9-10 bar for use with a normal basket. Although I'm not sure how necessary that pressure reduction is. (My Classic had already had it done).


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Just made my first Chemex with it - epic! Thanks to CoffeeChap!


----------



## Vieux Clou

hotmetal said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> I have a feeling the reason a lot of these type of machines are set to 15 bar rather than 9-10 is because pod systems need 15 bar. So they set them up to work with pods at high pressure, and then when these machines (typically the Classic) end up in the hands of the likes of us, we ignore the pod baskets and set the OPV to 9-10 bar for use with a normal basket. Although I'm not sure how necessary that pressure reduction is. (My Classic had already had it done).


Yeah... I was expecting it to knock off climbing around 9 bar, so when it kept on climbing steadily I was thinking "uh-oh". Very thankful when it levelled off before hitting 16.

I did another one later and it reached 15 again, so it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Nimble Motionists said:


> View attachment 9892
> 
> 
> Just made my first Chemex with it - epic! Thanks to CoffeeChap!


Pardon my ignorance, but what is this curious device? It looks like something medical.


----------



## froggystyle

Vieux Clou said:


> Yeah... I was expecting it to knock off climbing around 9 bar, so when it kept on climbing steadily I was thinking "uh-oh". Very thankful when it levelled off before hitting 16.
> 
> I did another one later and it reached 15 again, so it wasn't a fluke.


Shame the OPV is not adjustable on that machine.

Maybe you could fit one from a classic if you can get it to fit?


----------



## Vieux Clou

froggystyle said:


> Shame the OPV is not adjustable on that machine.
> 
> Maybe you could fit one from a classic if you can get it to fit?


Being a mere infant in the art, I hesitate to fiddle. Anyway, I'm a lousy plumber.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

Vieux Clou said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is this curious device? It looks like something medical.


Haha, yes - I imagine if you took it on a flight you'd get the same odd looks as an Aeropress generates!

It's a hand grinder made by a company in the states called Orphan Espresso. Best used for brewed coffee (though I think from playing about today you could probably use it for espresso if you've got the arms for it!).


----------



## Vieux Clou

Nimble Motionists said:


> Haha, yes - I imagine if you took it on a flight you'd get the same odd looks as an Aeropress generates!
> 
> It's a hand grinder made by a company in the states called Orphan Espresso. Best used for brewed coffee (though I think from playing about today you could probably use it for espresso if you've got the arms for it!).


Gotcha. Quite the Immaculate Contraption.


----------



## Yes Row

Not coffee related but a Saddleback phone cover. Quality leather and workmanship
View attachment 9907


----------



## Neill

Not coffee. I had the bread one and always liked the way it was written. There's a few others I fancy picking up too, pickles and preserves looks good.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

A 24 port gigabit POE+ switch and network faceplates. Hopefully the Velcro cable ties too... /geek off


----------



## coffeechap

What about a sleek black torr?


----------



## Xpenno

Some Has Beans and a digital temperature gauge










Yesterday - Some new burrs, a dosing star and a couple of spare gaskets










The dremel is coming out to play today!


----------



## cawfee

just took delivery of my Mazzer Super Jolly (which requires some serious cleaning!), some well timed beans from Rave and a bunch of accessory stuff from Coffee Hit...gonna be a fun weekend!


----------



## Slartibartfast

Mini hopper. Forlornly awaiting arrival of new grinder.


----------



## Samwillson101

Super excited received my new Graef CM81 grinder in the post today...









compliments my new Gaggia new baby machine made a decent coffee first attempt...


----------



## Vieux Clou

Congrats! Have fun.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Today: A mexican poncho and vodka in a crystal skull.

Yesterday: A flow restrictor for me Buono (£5), and an etched Rhino Pitcher (seriously good value from CoffeeHit @ £9!!), same shape but has a wider mouth than the Rattleware which gives for a different pouring experience. I haven't tried the flow restrictor yet but by heavens I've no idea how they made it, probably witchcraft!!


----------



## Phil_

More beans:


----------



## Scotford

8kg of Limini beans and yet another pair of scissors


----------



## Neill

A few more books.









There's a fig and star anise tart for you Jeebsy!


----------



## marcuswar

A "box" of 250g Bella Barista's Rwanda Buliza beans courtesy of their £5 voucher.


----------



## hotmetal

Did your box fit through the letterbox though?


----------



## glevum

Free 250g SO from BB (Ethopia Guji Kojao Sidamo region)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Get your thoughts up on that glevum. Nice to hear how the SO are from BB


----------



## marcuswar

hotmetal said:


> Did your box fit through the letterbox though?


I had them delivered to work so no letterbox was involved unfortunately...it would have to be a seriously large box not to fit through our reception hatch! I have tried the box through my home letterbox though and it fits through easily


----------



## Rdl81

This was here last night when I got home


----------



## Titch

1x Guatemalan Santa Catarina Microlot - 250g / Espresso

1x Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Natural Micro Lot #2512 *Exclusive* - 250g / Espresso

1x The Italian Job Blend - 250g / Espresso

1x Wahroonga Blend - 250g / Espresso

1x Mocha Java Blend - 1kg / Espresso

should keep me busy for a while once rested


----------



## centaursailing

Yesterday, a lovely Ambient&spresso Vesuvius Double Boiler machine with pressure profiling.


----------



## marcuswar

Congratulations Rod that's a big step up from the Tea


----------



## ronsil

Congratulations on acquiring a new Vesuvius.

Its a great Machine.


----------



## Mike mc

Thermapen today for brewed coffee


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

coffeechap said:


> What about a sleek black torr?


Yes indeed! Looks brilliant, will get a picture up later. Thanks chap.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Mike mc said:


> Thermapen today for brewed coffee


Thermapens are great. Use mine all the time in cooking and brewing


----------



## Step21

Mike mc said:


> Thermapen today for brewed coffee


I got a green one in the post - really impressed with it. Hoping it will help bring consistency to my brews.

Also my first bag of beans from the Hasbean IMM subscription - El Salvador Finca Siberia


----------



## Mrboots2u

Good news I've got the Siberia in the sowden as we speak


----------



## jeebsy

I'm hoping that'll be there when I get back home - didn't come on Saturday as normal


----------



## Vieux Clou

Finally: 57mm tamper (Ascaso) to go with my Lelit. Looks like little dumbel. Wife agrees, but didn't mean tamper.


----------



## jeebsy

The BB SO beans (which is nice as I didnt know they were coming) but still no IMM


----------



## 7493

BB SO beans here too. Very nice and looking forward to sampling in a couple of days time.


----------



## johnealey

BB beans here too, Rwandan for me.









John


----------



## charris

View attachment 10013


Should be quite interesting. This is the one used by Chris Loukakis for the 3rd place at wbc2014


----------



## Samwillson101

58mm Motta Coffee Tamper.

First ever Tamper... Loving it!

Got it for under £20 next day delivery at creamsupplies!


----------



## 4515

Nothing as yet but it looks like he'll be bringing me a big box tomorow


----------



## froggystyle

working dog said:


> Nothing as yet but it looks like he'll be bringing me a big box tomorow


Box of cats for the dogs to play with???


----------



## johnealey

working dog said:


> Nothing as yet but it looks like he'll be bringing me a big box tomorow


With the new dog getting a little older is this a XL box of XL super strength poo bags? (sorry, every time I put some new bags in my pocket pre walk, your previous issues floats to the forefront of my mind)b

John


----------



## 4515

johnealey said:


> With the new dog getting a little older is this a XL box of XL super strength poo bags? (sorry, every time I put some new bags in my pocket pre walk, your previous issues floats to the forefront of my mind)b
> 
> John


Really pleased that my misfortune is memorable.

Luckily the poo bags are tardis-like and can take a fully grown shepherds waste. Strength seems pretty good as there have been no further cloth tainting mis-haps to report

Hoping for something a little shinier than XL poo bags in the box


----------



## simondo_01

This..  

They're a friendly enough bunch over at Pact. The coffee isint bad either.


----------



## 7877

Well strictly speaking not the postie, but a birthday gift


----------



## 4515




----------



## Vieux Clou

Mmmm... nice box.


----------



## hotmetal

I like boxes that say FRAGILE and HEAVY - they usually contain nice things&#8230;

I think I'd like a box that said FRAGILE and HEAVY and LONDINIUM Espresso even more&#8230;

but the fear of mishandling by couriers brings a frisson of excitement to the unboxing process.

My postal "surprise" yesterday was some Cookamesh to protect the shiny surfaces of the R58 from the evils of ceramic crockery, and a nice little bag of Daterra from Bella B to test. And it came through the letterbox this time in the nice flat envelope style 250g bag.


----------



## Phil_

New toy, needed this as the good lady has decided to take the aeropress to work.


----------



## CallumT

Beatifully formed Matte black compaks ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looks the dog's bollocks, Callum.


----------



## Daren

Stealthy Callum - love the look of that.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

CallumT said:


> View attachment 10060
> 
> 
> Beatifully formed Matte black compaks ...


Is that an elektra nino? oooooops - ignore that, I now see you wrote compak... Which one is it?


----------



## jeebsy

Hoffmonkey said:


> I now see you wrote compak... Which one is it?


x2....which beast is that?


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 10063
Another choice from our friends in Cirencester


----------



## hotmetal

Lingering chocolate? Sounds like Nigella with a Flake. (Not to be confused with George Michael, who was careless with his Wispa. And his Range Rover come to think of it).


----------



## 7493

Marianne Faithfull

13 Mars bars


----------



## jeebsy

Maybe that's what the Cranberries were singing about


----------



## CallumT

@jeebsy it's an E8


----------



## jeebsy

CallumT said:


> @jeebsy it's an E8


Looks brilliant....you had much chance to play with it yet/used one before?


----------



## CallumT

Just fired it up this morning for drinks before work, man on demands make you lazy.

It's too easy to pull shots; taste seems decent but arguably I'm using a new coffee so nothing to pitch it against. 4 seconds flat for 18.0g ; really clean delivery to PF, just nice to be lazy in a morning I guess!


----------



## Vieux Clou

hotmetal said:


> My postal "surprise" yesterday was some Cookamesh to protect the shiny surfaces of the R58 from the evils of ceramic crockery, and a nice little bag of Daterra from Bella B to test. And it came through the letterbox this time in the nice flat envelope style 250g bag.


The Epic of Cookamesh...

Re the Daterra, I had some from Chacun son Café a while back but I found it a bit armpit - rather oily & unbalanced, acids practically lacking. Different roast from yours, natch, but CsC is usually ok.

Yesterday I had a couple of el cheapo double-walled Caffeino glasses and a Bialetti jug. Pissed off at latter, it took me half an hour to remove the enormous label stuck on it.


----------



## jeebsy

CallumT said:


> Just fired it up this morning for drinks before work, man on demands make you lazy.
> 
> It's too easy to pull shots; taste seems decent but arguably I'm using a new coffee so nothing to pitch it against. 4 seconds flat for 18.0g ; really clean delivery to PF, just nice to be lazy in a morning I guess!


This is now on my 'if the ek had to go' list


----------



## CallumT

I'm sceptical, I love my EK but I also hate it. I guess in all honesty it comes down to the fact brewed coffee is where it excels it makes espresso even more knife edge , I work my way round in circles and put it down to the fact EK and especially the lever are very roast and coffee specific ; and working through all the coffee swap material from Cup North most just aren't roasting with it in mind but then that's completely understandable. Very interesting to see what other people have done with the same greens though especially when you bring pricing into play.

Even a flat espresso grinder is completely different to it, never mind conics.


----------



## CallumT

I guess you also have to come back to why I justified the EK ; reductions in wastage that it will do both Esp. And Brew etc. it does almost represent value for money. Going back to an on demand means going back to buying Kgs of coffee and there aren't many roasters who really cater for this. It's really strange


----------



## Xpenno

CallumT said:


> View attachment 10060
> 
> 
> Beatifully formed Matte black compaks ...


Yeah, that's a great looking grinder!


----------



## dsc

Hue hue had to be done


----------



## nobeans

Seems like today is a day for stealth black Compak's... my not so shiny e10.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 10075
Brita Quell ST600


----------



## TonyW

Some new original Compak burrs for my K8 Fresh, a bag of stales for seasoning them, and some nice El Salvador Finca las Meuivas - all from Foundry Coffee Roasters. Thanks Lee.


----------



## Kman10




----------



## Vieux Clou

One of those wee £6 jeweller's scales smelling of mothballs off eBay, with wondrous lyrical instructions.


----------



## jeebsy

Finally.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Finally.


?


----------



## 7877

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 10063
> Another choice from our friends in Cirencester


Had this with my first Rave order along with Italian job.....this REALLY stood out and made an excellent espresso and good for lattes too. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> ?


?


----------



## Daren

Thecatlinux said:


> ?


?


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> Finally.






Mrboots2u said:


> ?





Thecatlinux said:


> ?





Daren said:


> ?


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Errrrrrrr

?


----------



## jeebsy

jeebsy said:


> Finally.





Mrboots2u said:


> ?





Thecatlinux said:


> ?





Daren said:


> ?





Drewster said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!
> 
> Errrrrrrr
> 
> ?



View attachment 10085


View attachment 10086


Super wanky folding mudguard seeing as i'm too wanky to put fixed mudguards on my bike. Indispensable for the Scottish weather


----------



## michaelg

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 10085
> 
> 
> View attachment 10086
> 
> 
> Super wanky folding mudguard seeing as i'm too wanky to put fixed mudguards on my bike. Indispensable for the Scottish weather


Does that auto-wrap itself round the frame like those old high-vis things they gave out in primary school? Nice idea. My mudflap keeps sliding down and rubbing off the tyres making my bike sound likea motorbike. I ended up just taking it off in the end as it got annoying.


----------



## jeebsy

You need to wrap it up yourself but if you want a snappy one this is the answer:

http://plumemudguard.com/


----------



## Soll

I wish I'd seen this before I bought guards for my folder, great idea! Mind you the ones I bought are effective in that they clip off and on when needed


----------



## jeebsy

Soll said:


> Mind you the ones I bought are effective in that they clip off and on when needed


I've got one like that too but this will be staying in my rucksack.

Too often it's nice when I get ready in the morning and the weather report look OK so leave the mudguards off, but within 30 seconds of leaving the house a torrential downpour starts and I end up with covered in spray. This should help with those days.


----------



## Soll

jeebsy said:


> I've got one like that too but this will be staying in my rucksack.
> 
> Too often it's nice when I get ready in the morning and the weather report look OK so leave the mudguards off, but within 30 seconds of leaving the house a torrential downpour starts and I end up with covered in spray. This should help with those days.


The exact thing happened today, I left the house this morning thinking I would make it in time before it rains but it began to chuck it down. Thinking I had the guards in my ruck sack I soon found out they weren't there and in another bag Argh!! Soaked


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Rosted Thursday arrived Friday


----------



## Mike mc

Hasbean delivery today


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Roma is nom .....


----------



## Mike mc

Mrboots2u said:


> The Roma is nom .....


I noticed a few people saying it was lovely so chose it on that basis

I need to stay off the hasbean site as I keep adding the refractometer to my basket then removing it again.cant make my mind up


----------



## Slartibartfast

Today the Postie delivered a nasty credit card bill full of recent coffee related purchases.


----------



## garydyke1

Mike mc said:


> I noticed a few people saying it was lovely so chose it on that basis
> 
> I need to stay off the hasbean site as I keep adding the refractometer to my basket then removing it again.cant make my mind up


The Zarcero is also Nom, one of my faves this year


----------



## Jim bean

My new milk jug from Bella Barista the Espro toroid 2


----------



## 4515

Nothing coffee related today, a couple of the bendy iphones


----------



## Yes Row

Not coffee related but shaving stuff and steel wheels and winter tyres.
View attachment 10139
View attachment 10140


----------



## Mike mc

Not coffee related but had these delivered whilst in amsterdam.need to try them out later


----------



## Vieux Clou

A bloody great box containing lots of packing and a rubber gasket for my Baratza Encore.


----------



## ronsil

I'd call that 'overkill'


----------



## Scotford

Mike mc said:


> Not coffee related but had these delivered whilst in amsterdam.need to try them out later


They are nice cans. Really accurate


----------



## 4515




----------



## 4515

And now an Amazon delivery


----------



## Daren

Nice slipper WD


----------



## Eyedee

Coffee Compass kick ass Hill and Valley blend, let's hope Spaz was right in his review.









Ian


----------



## 4515

Daren said:


> Nice slipper WD


why did I know that would be noticed ....

its cold here !


----------



## aphelion

All the way from sunny Australia


----------



## Yes Row

working dog said:


> And now an Amazon delivery


How's the album. May get it ordered but £13.89!


----------



## 4515

Havent played it yet

I had some company 'thankyou' vouchers that can be redeemed with Amazon so I got this, a CD for Mes WD and the book for only a few quid of real outlay

Will pop it in the truck on the way to dog training tomorrow


----------



## Squarepusher

After much indecision, reading of internet forums and flipping between this and the Vesuvius.

My Isomac replacement has arrived.

  

Will do a write up of my setup and first Lever experience later on....

.


----------



## marcuswar

...another Isomac owner leaves the family. I'm beginning to start feeling lonely







seriously though, well done and congratulations squarepusher I'm sure you've got a smile on your face like the Cheshire cat!


----------



## marcuswar

A bargain from Farnell ... A new model Raspberry Pi B+ They sent me a £20 voucher via email for some reason so total cost including next day delivery was.... £5.96 !

No idea what I'll use it for yet but at that price it would have been rude not to buy one. I already have one of the old model B's running as a server monitoring our electricity usage and solar generation and uploading the data to PVOutput.org so I can monitor it online. I thought I might replace that one with this one and maybe give the old one to my dad with XBMC on it so he can use ot to stream TV shows and movies rather than mithering me to down load them for him.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Must have a gander at those^^^ things.

Postie brought me a popcorn popper. Can't think why - nobody here eats the stuff.


----------



## glevum

Thought i'd try a cafelat silicone seal, fits well!

http://coffeehit.co.uk/cafelat-e61-8-5mm-silicon-gasket


----------



## TonyW

Made by Knock Hausgrind arrived today. Well worth the wait ... a lovely bit of kit, beautifully engineered.


----------



## froggystyle

Vieux Clou said:


> Must have a gander at those^^^ things.
> 
> Postie brought me a popcorn popper. Can't think why - nobody here eats the stuff.


Stick some green beans in it!!


----------



## majnu

Vieux Clou said:


> Must have a gander at those^^^ things.
> 
> Postie brought me a popcorn popper. Can't think why - nobody here eats the stuff.


Which one did you get? I've been looking at home roasting but the lack of decent options for affordable machines in the uk is disturbing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

majnu said:


> Which one did you get? I've been looking at home roasting but the lack of decent options for affordable machines in the uk is disturbing.


What do you consider affordable ?


----------



## majnu

Mrboots2u said:


> What do you consider affordable ?


The starter Gene Cafe from bb looked good value but then the hottop which offers profiling is £100 more but then that's USD pricing. When it comes to postage, VAT etc it'll be much more. I just would like the same amount of options that America gets.


----------



## Xpenno

Job lot of Has Bean's finest!


----------



## Scotford

A porlex with a cracked body. Not happy. Ended up making a bodge brew with a salt grinder.


----------



## Scotford

I'm not even kidding!



















Actually made a half acceptable brew.

Steeped 20g in 230g for 2 mins in a cafetiere with a stir after a minute then passed through a v60.


----------



## marcuswar

A big 1Kg bag of Crystal Meths... err sorry, that should say Citric Acid.

As I only descale about once a year it should last me a lifetime. A bargain for £5.68 delivered from a seller on Amazon


----------



## Xpenno

Scotford said:


> I'm not even kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually made a half acceptable brew.
> 
> Steeped 20g in 230g for 2 mins in a cafetiere with a stir after a minute then passed through a v60.


Nice, I've got a set of peugeot grinders which I think use conical burrs, always wondered if they would work for brewed


----------



## Yes Row

glevum said:


> Thought i'd try a cafelat silicone seal, fits well!
> 
> http://coffeehit.co.uk/cafelat-e61-8-5mm-silicon-gasket


Interested in your thoughts on these. If they work I do not see a negative?


----------



## Richard Penny

La Pavoni Europiccola

La Pavoni Jolly Doser

La Pavoni Chrome Base

Took a bit of a punt on eBay but it was well packed and looks to be in reasonable condition. Bit frustrating as I have to pack away my current gear, so all I've done is unboxed it, checked it physically and put it away







3 yr old daughter loudly proclaimed it to be amazing though


----------



## Southpaw

Richard Penny said:


> 3 yr old daughter loudly proclaimed it to be amazing though


Watch now as she repeats every detail word for word to your wife and gives the game away


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> I'm not even kidding!
> 
> Actually made a half acceptable brew.
> 
> Steeped 20g in 230g for 2 mins in a cafetiere with a stir after a minute then passed through a v60.


 How long did it take to grind???

That is some serious dedication!!


----------



## drude

An aluminium Hausgrind to take to work. Looking forward to retiring my KitchenAid that's currently there.


----------



## Yes Row

Well, won Friday, posted yesterday, delivered today

Like a kid in a sweet shop

Unpacked it and about to start the set up

Crack'in delivery speed!
View attachment 10271
View attachment 10272


----------



## anton78

View attachment 10302
Oh my, my Ceado E37 came. WITH A FREE TAMPER!

View attachment 10303
It is lovely though. Just need to find some time to have a play with it. And learn to rotate images.


----------



## marcuswar

Wow, lovely grinder! I think a tamper of that "quality" is certainly going to help get the best from it !









Rotated images is a bit of lottery with the forum, sometimes they work sometimes they don't. If they appear rotated (in forum editor) then remove from the edit and then right click on the actual image (in windows) and rotate it one way and then back again and then try re uploading it. This usually sorts it out for me.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

This:









Will be unboxing once I've done some important worky type stuff...


----------



## APIII

This is the problem with having a week off at home.


----------



## APIII

Now unpacked. I could be in trouble here, it's not exactly wife - friendly


----------



## Soll

APIII said:


> Now unpacked. I could be in trouble here, it's not exactly wife - friendly


Lovely! It sounds like you didn't mention the dimensions to the Mrs, Oh well she will either love it or hate it


----------



## Slartibartfast

anton78 said:


> View attachment 10302
> Oh my, my Ceado E37 came. WITH A FREE TAMPER!


I thought someone might have slipped that into the box as a joke when I found it with mine. Seems not !


----------



## The Systemic Kid

APIII said:


> Now unpacked. I could be in trouble here, it's not exactly wife - friendly


That Magimix looks really anxious


----------



## The Systemic Kid

She will grow to love the EK - what's not to love??


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kitchen sink - literally

Kind of sums up my day


----------



## APIII

APIII said:


> Now unpacked. I could be in trouble here, it's not exactly wife - friendly


That Magimix looks really anxious

Who's the daddy now?


----------



## 7877

big 1kg bag....mmmmmmmm....


----------



## Scotford

Sigri is a great brew. Really distinctive no matter the roaster


----------



## Neill

Maris otter, amarillo and us-05. First try at home brew here I come.


----------



## Spazbarista

Big package today. Couldn't fit through the letterbox.

More coffee for Men.


----------



## Scotford

Spazbarista said:


> Big package today. Couldn't fit through the letterbox.
> 
> More coffee for Men.


Why did you receive it then?


----------



## Bigpikle

1kg of Italian Job and a bag of Brazil Sitio Laranjal as well as my 58mm lens cap...


----------



## Soll

Ooo! Rave have new bags? It's been a while since I ordered from them


----------



## APIII

Looks like Rave posted out a fair bit to forum members yesterday


----------



## coffeechap

Not the postie but a long drive









My two small additions


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Are they wall mounted?


----------



## coffeechap

Or perhaps the right way round


----------



## colm1989

Nothing as impressive as what some of you guys have, but the postie brought me a silvia steam wand for my gaggia classic today....the first teak to my classic!


----------



## 7877

Scotford said:


> Sigri is a great brew. Really distinctive no matter the roaster


Loving it. My favourite coffee this year by a country mile


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Unwrapped it all!









Still trying to nail the grind - I think it's made me realise my 6 week old beans are a bit past it... First impressions of both the grinder and the coffee machine are very good!


----------



## El carajillo

Posty brought me a stash from Coffee Compass.

Columbian San Fernando

Indian Orissa Region

Australian Skybury

Java Jampit Estate

Burundi Ngozi Burenza


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Raving it up too


----------



## Phil104

So today - a Lido 2 quickly (next day) and efficiently delivered from Coffee Hit (for my daughter, for Christmas*) and 50 M4x12 stainless steel screws (I only need four) along with 4 AA batteries (to take the minimum card spend to over £5) for the upper burr plate of my Mignon, amazingly and equally efficiently delivered next day from CPC.

*Fortunately she will be at home so I will get to play with it. The temptation to open the box is overwhelming.


----------



## sjenner

Well... Yesterday actually, but officially there is no postie on Sunday....

Met with Dave (CC) in a car park in the rain and I accepted delivery of a beautiful and well travelled Elektra Nino, Dave accepted delivery of some folding and we parted.

Thank you so much Dave, I wish I had done this sooner, as without even using it much yet, I just know I am going to keep it.








I say well travelled, because I missed out when Eric sold it originally, and since then it has had three owners...

It might be well travelled, but it is...

Immaculate...

That's me... Done.

Well maybe a new roaster next year!

PS: Excuse the state of the kitchen, only just moved in.


----------



## ronsil

sjenner said:


> Well... Yesterday actually, but officially there is no postie on Sunday....
> 
> Met with Dave (CC) in a car park in the rain and I accepted delivery of a beautiful and well travelled Elektra Nino, Dave accepted delivery of some folding and we parteday well travelled, because I missed out when Eric sold it originally, and since then it has had three owners...
> 
> It might be well travelled, but it is...Immaculate...That's me... Done.
> 
> Well maybe a new roaster next year!PS: Excuse the state of the kitchen, only just moved in.


They make a lovely couple. I'm sure you will enjoy the Machines & their output.


----------



## dsc




----------



## marcuswar

A few cat5e connectors and 3 way splitters from eBay. £3 for all six splitters and £2 for all 10 joiners!

These won't be used in a Ethernet network rather they are to be used in joining together a 1-wire network of thermometer sensors around the house and also for connecting a 1-wire counter module to the gas meter so I can keep an eye on the gas usage via the web.


----------



## joe

Postie brought me a mint 'made in Italy' Gaggia Classic.

I bought it after placing a wanted ad on a totally coffee-unrelated forum.

It is pristine ( virtually un-used ) and is to be modded within an inch of it's life.

£80 delivered.


----------



## marcuswar

Well done Joe. The Classic is a brilliant beginner machine and can produce some great shots. Its also so mechanically simple that its easy to maintain, fix and mod.

Best advice is to search for how to temperature surf in order to get the best from it.


----------



## marcuswar

This actually arrived a few days ago...









...ready for a weeks vacation in Soriano nel Cimino next week with the wife









View attachment 10424


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Some beans from Berlin


----------



## froggystyle

marcuswar said:


> a 1-wire counter module to the gas meter so I can keep an eye on the gas usage via the web.
> 
> View attachment 10422


You need a new hobby buddy!


----------



## marcuswar

The irony of someone on a forum about coffee scoffing at someone else monitoring their Gas usage !!!









The main reason for monitoring the GAS is a nasty shock last year with a much higher bill than expected (like £300 more!). I sort of convinced myself that there must be a leak or something hence the desire to have it monitored and graphed. I suspect it was more likely the fact that the Mrs seems to be loosing her memory and has on a couple of occasions left the cooker gas ring lit overnight!


----------



## Daren

A bumper Foundry delivery today









2 x 350g Santa Maria de Lourdes - Nicaragua

1 x 1kg Rocko Mountain Reserve - Ethiopia

1 x 350g Rungeto Cooperative - Kenya

This should see me through Christmas  (when added to the Extract LSOL)


----------



## Phil_

A gloss black Mignon, some temp tags and a tamping mat.


----------



## madaetihw

Loads of goodies!

A Gaggia classic and Motta tamper, from Happy Donkey a knock box and a MC grinder. Happy donkey kindly included some free goodies, those being two shot glasses, and two packs of coffee beans, Italian and Brazilian.

more packages yet to arrive!


----------



## charris

coffeechap said:


> Or perhaps the right way round
> 
> View attachment 10314


Dave are those E10 or K10?


----------



## charris

marcuswar said:


> A few cat5e connectors and 3 way splitters from eBay. £3 for all six splitters and £2 for all 10 joiners!
> 
> These won't be used in a Ethernet network rather they are to be used in joining together a 1-wire network of thermometer sensors around the house and also for connecting a 1-wire counter module to the gas meter so I can keep an eye on the gas usage via the web.
> 
> View attachment 10422


Where are you connecting the sensors to? Are you suing a control processor or similar?


----------



## coffeechap

charris said:


> Dave are those E10 or K10?


e10 and e8 harris


----------



## marcuswar

charris said:


> Where are you connecting the sensors to? Are you suing a control processor or similar?


I'm connecting them to an old NSLU2 NAS unit at the moment but I'll be moving it over to a Raspberry Pi once I've finished "playing" with it. The Pi is already running as a server grabbing electricity generation figures from the solar panels invertor and uploading them to PVOutput.org


----------



## marcuswar

Amazon delivered my wemo today. At £23 I thought I'd get one just to see how they compare to my current system of X10 control.


----------



## badger28

marcuswar said:


> I'm connecting them to an old NSLU2 NAS unit at the moment but I'll be moving it over to a Raspberry Pi once I've finished "playing" with it. The Pi is already running as a server grabbing electricity generation figures from the solar panels invertor and uploading them to PVOutput.org


I do love a good Pi project. I have mine running as a really low cost web server.


----------



## oop north

Some v60 bits arrived from Japan, today! Sadly, will be Christmas pressies to me so unable to use for a few weeks


----------



## MooMaa

MBK tamper, thanks JimBean







and Strada 17g bastket (great timing) from Coffeehit although they forgot to include the Inker cup I ordered, oops. They have said one will now be dispatched


----------



## Hoffmonkey

marcuswar said:


> Amazon delivered my wemo today. At £23 I thought I'd get one just to see how they compare to my current system of X10 control.


Ditto. Except the X10 bit. I don't have a space rocket.


----------



## Spazbarista

He didn't bring me nuffink man nuffink


----------



## Danm

A year older today. Received James Hoffmann's World Atlas as a gift from my wife.

Pleased so far and looks like a great resource


----------



## Mrboots2u

Danm said:


> A year older today. Received James Hoffmann's World Atlas as a gift from my wife.
> 
> Pleased so far and looks like a great resource


Happy birthday ......


----------



## Daren

My wife just called me to let me know the LSOL has arrived


----------



## coffeechap

LSOL, definitely not for you SPAZ.


----------



## Spazbarista

Probably not.....

Although one of my favouritest coffees ever (Fudge-E-Bear) came from there

In fact, once they ran out I nagged Rob at Rave to try and create a fudgey blend and he knocked one out on the spot (a blend that is)


----------



## 4515

my LSOL arrived today with a lump of sacking as packing


----------



## Xpenno

LSOL, and its rested, winner!


----------



## parpat23

Saturday will be the latest subscription beans from has bean, which they choose and is always a nice surprise


----------



## Xpenno

And a slightly early birthday present


----------



## Mrboots2u

Happy birthday dude


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Happy birthday dude


Got wait until Tuesday, but thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Got wait until Tuesday, but thanks


I'll buy you a drink and bring you a present friday


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> I'll buy you a drink and bring you a present friday


----------



## Geordie Boy

The bonavita's are back in stock then


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> And a slightly early birthday present


Happy birthday for Tuesday Spence


----------



## Xpenno

Geordie Boy said:


> The bonavita's are back in stock then


Has Bean's got them mate!


----------



## marcuswar

A couple of bargains courtesy of Mr eBay







Brita C 0 - 70% bypass head for £15 delivered and a brand new in box C300 cartridge for £26 local pick only. Now I just have to find the time to fit it all under the kitchen plinth and then I can buy a mains water conversion kit for the ISOMAC which will then hopefully mean no more running the tank dry half way through pulling a shot.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

marcuswar said:


> A couple of bargains courtesy of Mr eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brita C 0 - 70% bypass head for £15 delivered and a brand new in box C300 cartridge for £26 local pick only. Now I just have to find the time to fit it all under the kitchen plinth and then I can buy a mains water conversion kit for the ISOMAC which will then hopefully mean no more running the tank dry half way through pulling a shot.
> 
> View attachment 10458


I can't work out the scale on this photo. How big it?


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> I can't work out the scale on this photo. How big it?


They are roughly 18 inches tall including the head....

£41 all in is a proper bargain


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> They are roughly 18 inches tall including the


Cheers Daren.....looked like a divers Oxygen tank from that angle.


----------



## Daren

They fit nicely under the sink out of the way in the corner - or you can mount them horizontally. They are quite compact.

I haven't tried scuber diving with my one yet - I can't see it working very well though


----------



## marcuswar

Sorry for not answering Clive but thanks to Daren for answering for me.

Been stuck outside in the cold and dark because the wife arrived home and found that the headlamps on her stupid French car won't turn off... even with the ignition off and the key removed! Had to disconnect the battery as a temporary measure only the battery is under a cowling that runs the whole width of the car and is held on place by six screws, and if that wasn't bad enough the screws are all Torx ! Then to add insult to injury I checked her second car and found that it had a flat front tyre, so spent another 20mins fumbling around in the dark pumping that up for her. Oh well at least she can't say anything when she see's I've bought more stuff off eBay


----------



## Danm

Mrboots2u said:


> Happy birthday ......


Thanks !!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Belated birthday presents


----------



## hotmetal

My first order from Chris. Been meaning to try some of these ever since someone cracked the joke about the Suarez having a bit of bite. Plus some Sumatran Mandheling which I keep seeing mentioned on here. Chris is doing it at a bargain price so I got 2 bags. Roasted on Monday so should be spot on for when Dan comes to pick up his new Mini.


----------



## funinacup

3 filters to test on our lovely Scottish water!


----------



## Hoffmonkey

funinacup said:


> 3 filters to test on our lovely Scottish water!


Oooh, interesting stuff - show us the contents and the results of your tests!


----------



## TonyW

A couple of traditional wet shaving kits, blades and green Proraso in good time for birthday & Christmas presents, supplied by Soll on this Forum. Many thanks Soll.


----------



## Phil104

Two bags of Extract's Strongman Espresso via a LSOL guest slot. I'll be ready to take on the world after one or two shots.


----------



## funinacup

12 and 20oz lined milk jugs.


----------



## marcuswar

A(nother) new set of valves and cam for my Isomac Tea from Ferrari Espresso. Hopefully these ones will actually fit, third time lucky !


----------



## Vieux Clou

World Atlas of Coffee, and thanks to Working Dog for posting a pic of his a week or so back.


----------



## madaetihw

Nothing







I went to pick up a missed delivery and its turns out they've lost my order of Rave coffee!


----------



## MooMaa

Missing Blue inker cup from last order from Coffee Hit, Cheers to them for the prompt response and immediate postage


----------



## glevum

madaetihw said:


> Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to pick up a missed delivery and its turns out they've lost my order of Rave coffee!


Thats a few bags now lost by RM. Hope Rave are not going to add recorded delivery to their postage charge!


----------



## El carajillo

A card to say I had a waiting piece of post that I needed to pay EXTRA on, this was a thin metal heat diffuser kindly sent by bigpickle (Pay it forward)

R M in their twisted minds decided it was thicker than a letter (by about 0.5 mm ) and required 11 p extra postage plus £1.00 penalty.

They wonder why people use other mail services?


----------



## Daren

I LOVE MY CUP!!!!

It's no mamby pamby bone China cup, it's a solid mans mug - not for girls.

Big Big thanks to Boots


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> I LOVE MY CUP!!!!
> 
> It's no mamby pamby bone China cup, it's a solid mans mug - not for girls.
> 
> Big Big thanks to Boots


Think of it as a late birthday or early xmas present

Or recompense for next time I tell you your latte are is crap ....

Glad it arrived safe and sound , Although given the thickness of the thing it would have been hard to break ..

For anyone who likes them they are now available on the newly redesigned Atkinsons website

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/391/atkinson-s-mug.htm


----------



## Bigpikle

A day late posting but my gorgeous shiny 1975 La Pavoni arrived from fellow member Tr6grieg last night and now has pride of place in the kitchen.

Will have to post a pic later.


----------



## johnealey

2 bags of Butterworths guest slot DSOL beans in a rather large box ( for 2 bags). Post lady, who is by now used to delivering coffee related things to our door, commented on how large the box was for 2 bags, bless. Guess the full members will get the same size box but with 4 bags in, so keep an ear out to avoid the dreaded card as no way this fitting in any normal letterbox.

Roasted on the 20th so currently jumping the queue of resting beans to be enjoyed monday/ tuesday.

John


----------



## El carajillo

Brass dispersion plate and screen thank's to Manju's Forum Group buy.


----------



## Jim bean

My plate and screen arrived too thanks majnu with some Azberg Profi cups off ebay these were a bargain for £1 each +P&P


----------



## 4515

4 bags of butterworths dsol today


----------



## JohnPrime

A small selection of chinese timer boards for experimenting with Super Jolly on-demand-ness.

Some Rave Italian Job.

Some Rave Signature blend.


----------



## Vieux Clou

glevum said:


> Thats a few bags now lost by RM. Hope Rave are not going to add recorded delivery to their postage charge!


Hah! I bought my coffee atlas from Amazon with a credit they gave me for a book lost by RM International. Her Maj should seriously consider docking them that "Royal".

Maybe we should have a thread "What did Royal Mail lose for you today?"


----------



## colm1989

This arrived yesterday morning, I can only assume it's an improvement over my existing one, but it was cheap and I like modifying stuff...


----------



## hotmetal

Looks like a golden nugget. Shiny is good! Someone just joined the forum today and said these brass blocks are a worthwhile upgrade. I was on the original list but sold the Classic in between. Hope they're good for all that got them.


----------



## colm1989

hotmetal said:


> Looks like a golden nugget. Shiny is good! Someone just joined the forum today and said these brass blocks are a worthwhile upgrade. I was on the original list but sold the Classic in between. Hope they're good for all that got them.


I actually got mine direct from espressoservices because I'm not eligible for group buys yet :-/

But I trust they must be quite similar.

I've seen the post you mentioned, and it can only be a good thing


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 10525
New bags from rave look great !

As its christmas month had to try a Kilo of the christmas blend ( limited time ) oh and a Kilo of the Suarez ,

PS Great to see Rave as forum Sponser


----------



## madaetihw

The postie brought me a IMS 200 GA, and a brass group head, promptly fitted!


----------



## spune

I'm yet to open and brew due to time constraints, but it's here!

View attachment 10561
View attachment 10562
View attachment 10563
View attachment 10564


----------



## michaelg

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 10525
> New bags from rave look great !
> 
> As its christmas month had to try a Kilo of the christmas blend ( limited time ) oh and a Kilo of the Suarez ,
> 
> PS Great to see Rave as forum Sponser


Mines still hasn't arrived from ordering on Friday - it said sent on Monday. Wondering if the Black Friday deals has overwhelmed them / Royal Mail. Have just enough coffee for tomorrow morning so will have to use it straight away unless I get some rested beans at the Glasgow Coffee Fest on Saturday.


----------



## Soll

First ever bread recipe book by Dan Lepard


----------



## Spazbarista

michaelg said:


> Mines still hasn't arrived from ordering on Friday - it said sent on Monday. Wondering if the Black Friday deals has overwhelmed them / Royal Mail. Have just enough coffee for tomorrow morning so will have to use it straight away unless I get some rested beans at the Glasgow Coffee Fest on Saturday.


Mine hasn't arrived either. Not that bothered as I still have 750g of men's coffee.


----------



## StarCoffee

Its official - my porlex grinder has arrived









grind coffee​


----------



## Kman10

my new supply


----------



## jeebsy

Kman10 said:


> View attachment 10579
> my new supply


Loving the jock roasters


----------



## Kman10

jeebsy said:


> Loving the jock roasters


Subscription so different every month


----------



## Bigpikle

yesterday, but my Aeropress arrived from Noyer.

First brew today and really enjoyed it. Means I need to keep some additional beans around to suit this as well as my espresso!


----------



## jeebsy

Kman10 said:


> Subscription so different every month


Who's your sub with?


----------



## Kman10

jeebsy said:


> Who's your sub with?


thecoffeeroasters.co.uk


----------



## Daren

.


----------



## Flibster

Had to sign for a parcel today that I'm not allowed to open.

It's ever so slightly creepy. The return address is:

Block A, F1 Bioengineering Building

Shenzhen

China.

I think the other half had bought me a Terminator hamster...


----------



## Daren

Flibster said:


> Had to sign for a parcel today that I'm not allowed to open.
> 
> It's ever so slightly creepy.


Ricin? She's trying to bump you off for spending too much on coffee


----------



## Phil104

A great, superfast delivery from Has Bean - three Cores Brewer mugs (two for presents), two bags of Christmas espresso blends and a Christmas filter blend - and some digital scales (another present)... service and delivery just as it should be. (Oh, and the very happy FedEx guy was wearing one of the best santa hats I have ever seen.)


----------



## 4515

New uhd curved telly box arrived today. Smart tv apparently and much smarter than me !


----------



## Flibster

Daren said:


> Ricin? She's trying to bump you off for spending too much on coffee


Entirely possible. But she'd want me to open it though... Gremlin perhaps? I've kept it out of the way of sunlight and water just in case.

But onto today... Ooooh... spangley...


















And an IMS shower screen. Just been scrubbed and now fitted. Will try it out tomorrow.


----------



## oop north

My Hausgrind came today. Itching to try it but have to wait to Christmas Day - got it to go with my new V60 things (which are also for Christmas - hoping my wife doesn't stash any of them away somewhere she forgets between then and now!)


----------



## 4515

Not the postie but a work colleague gave me this which will be used to store and dispense

Grit for the chickens


----------



## glevum

5 new brown Nuova Point espresso cups & saucers from eBay for a tenner


----------



## Obnic

Today was a good haul.


----------



## Yes Row

working dog said:


> Not the postie but a work colleague gave me this which will be used to store and dispense
> 
> Grit for the chickens


You could sell your grinder and fill that with Lavazza!


----------



## Obnic

Following in someone else's Boot-steps.

Thought I'd get one of these four-cuppers and try it on holiday. It's used but danged if I can tell it from new £20 eBay.


----------



## Samwillson101

Can't recommend these beans enough...

Both filter & espresso so much flavour, fruity and sweet. A Christmas favourite.


----------



## Sean

Busy one today. Thanks to HB for the discount code on Cores.
View attachment 10651


----------



## Mike mc

Square mile delivery today


----------



## marcuswar

Two Chromecasts to "have a play" with. Although I mainly use XBMC for general TV streaming etc I'm hoping these will allow 4OD or ITVPlayer to be sent to the TV (via Chrome) as the plugins for those two channels no longer work with XBMC. If all goes to plan, one will become a Christmas present for my parents so they can watch iPlayer etc on the "Big TV"









View attachment 10656


----------



## jkb89

Postman dropped off a 'Sorry we missed you...' card through the door. And the collection depo is only open at stupid times. Hrmph.


----------



## marcuswar

Koffster said:


> I have a chromcast and it's top notch. works perfectly with bbc iplayer and also netflix, however, I am not sure if it works with ITV player or channel 4 on demand. Perhaps you could let me know? I know that I have tried before, and failed.


Oh well, fingers crossed. My understanding was that anything that the Chrome browser on my laptop could display could them be cast to the Chromecast. I set one up late lastnight and could cast youtube from my phone successfully but the Chrome browser on the laptop couldn't see the chromecast "no devices found". By this time it 11:30pm so I just went to bed. I'll have a further investigation tonight.


----------



## jeebsy

Sky go doesn't work on it.


----------



## Phil_

marcuswar said:


> Two Chromecasts to "have a play" with. Although I mainly use XBMC for general TV streaming etc I'm hoping these will allow 4OD or ITVPlayer to be sent to the TV (via Chrome) as the plugins for those two channels no longer work with XBMC. If all goes to plan, one will become a Christmas present for my parents so they can watch iPlayer etc on the "Big TV"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10656


Once you have the Chromecast set up, check here: https://www.google.com/chrome/devices/chromecast/offers/ , to see what offers are available to you. I have had/got £15 google play credit, X-men HD, 3 months Now TV and 90 days Google music.


----------



## marcuswar

Thanks for the heads up of the offers Phil. I'd actually already seen them via the Chromecast app, shame they are all just designed to suck you into more subscription based services. Thanks but no thanks Mr Google.


----------



## majnu

100 metres CAT6a cable, modules, drywall backplates, patch cables, modules etc


----------



## Scotford

From Limini. Yet to open it, but will Aeropress tomorrow and get cracking as Spro Mon/Tue. Really looking forwards to it, cheers Youri!


----------



## michaelg

Scotford said:


> From Limini. Yet to open it, but will Aeropress tomorrow and get cracking as Spro Mon/Tue. Really looking forwards to it, cheers Youri!


Really nice packaging!


----------



## El carajillo

majnu said:


> 100 metres CAT6a cable, modules, drywall backplates, patch cables, modules etc


Someone is going to be "busy":exit:


----------



## marcuswar

majnu said:


> 100 metres CAT6a cable, modules, drywall backplates, patch cables, modules etc


Careful installing Cat6 the installation requirements are much tighter than Cat5e. Don't pull too hard as it's easy to slightly stretch the cable which inturn slightly untwists the internal pairs if it snags. Also take care with the minimum bend radius , don't allow the cable to be sharply bent, twisted, or kinked at any time. This can cause permanent damage to the geometry of the cable and cause transmission failures. Also don't use staples to pin the cable for the same reason.


----------



## Rawk

Some coaxial cable connectors, 10m of Webro HD100 coaxial cable.

Two remote control cars (one each for the kids for Christmas - hopefully they wont see me writing this), a Maverick iON MT 1/18 RTR Electric Buggy and a Truggy


----------



## glevum

Last of the big spenders me, £1.98! just received a cafelat 8mm E61 silicone group seal from Coffeehit with their free delivery day. last 8.5 one was to big.

IMO a big improvement over the rubber seals.


----------



## truecksuk

Coffeehit radical Reg barber

21g LM basket








glee


----------



## marcuswar

Ohhh that's a long shaft on that tamper! Looks more like a mini pestle and mortar.


----------



## Scotford

marcuswar said:


> Ohhh that's a long shaft on that tamper!


Fnar fnar fnar


----------



## Yes Row

Ordered yesterday, even though out of stock for £5.40 delivered about 10 mins ago. Got to love Amazon Prime!
View attachment 10754


----------



## Drewster

marcuswar said:


> Ohhh that's a long shaft on that tamper! Looks more like a mini pestle and mortar.


Looks like a broom stick.... that really is a long shaft!



Scotford said:


> Fnar fnar fnar


Quite


----------



## truecksuk

Drewster said:


> Looks like a broom stick.... that really is a long shaft!
> 
> Quite


I'll let you guys know how it goes. It will take some getting used to I think.


----------



## cawfee

postie just delivered a gaggia portafilter single spout...


----------



## truecksuk

Many thanks MrShades!


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## michaelg

Beanosaurus said:


>


The logo for that place annoys me as it's an alkene not an ester! [/chemgeek]


----------



## El carajillo

A Christmas supply of coffee to keep me going.
View attachment 10773


----------



## simonp

A used Fiorenzato F5 64mm commercial burr grinder, that looks very big and I think the missus will think so too, especially as she though the Mazzer Mini was big...


----------



## marcuswar

LoL.. do us boys never learn simon?


----------



## simonp

marcuswar said:


> LoL.. do us boys never learn simon?


Nope! She'll complain right up to the point I make her a double ristretto:good:


----------



## 7493

No pics but Compass Coffee Monsooned Malabar and Jampit hit. Ordered Friday arrived this morning!


----------



## Beanosaurus

simonp said:


> A used Fiorenzato F5 64mm commercial burr grinder, that looks very big and I think the missus will think so too, especially as she though the Mazzer Mini was big...


I told my Mrs I want a bigger one but she says it's fine the size it as fits well and and is a nice shape.

Unlike an EK...


----------



## Reptilian

A 1kg bag of French coffee Free!!!


----------



## Firochromis

My postie bring me this. I can't decide Royalmail or Royalfail?


----------



## 7493

Very sad!







I hope they are insured and replaceable.


----------



## glevum

No postie today. Extract bag at sorting office 7 miles away & Rave bag M.I.A so had a walk to these guys a mile away. Never tried before, but it was this or supermarket.


----------



## colm1989

Funny you mention that, I've had a Rave bag go missing too...dispatched sometime last week, I assume it should be here by now?


----------



## knightsfield

I've also had a Rave bag of coffee go missing. Rave confirmed it was posted on the 9th but no sign of it. They are going to resend it.


----------



## simonp

colm1989 said:


> Funny you mention that, I've had a Rave bag go missing too...dispatched sometime last week, I assume it should be here by now?


Me too, didn't help that I put my old work address on it. But then it hasn't turned up there either...


----------



## glevum

My replacement bag has not turned up either. Last year a toy for my son took over 3 weeks to arrive from hereford to gloucester , post mark proved it.


----------



## grumpydaddy

My first ever order of beans arrived today from Rave, roasted 15/12/14: A kilo of Signature and 700g of Nicaragua Finca El Bosque. I wasn't home but my postie knows to leave at the Pub next door.


----------



## 7493

A gravy boat for loading beans into the Pharos.


----------



## Firochromis

Rob666 said:


> Very sad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they are insured and replaceable.


Seller in UK well try that but I'm not optimist about that









Anyway, today's postie was a nicer man:


----------



## truegrace

Xmas coffee and a LED torch, was a nice surprise this morning!


----------



## froggystyle

Rob666 said:


> A gravy boat for loading beans into the Pharos.
> 
> View attachment 10804


Just need a butler to do this now!


----------



## coffeechap

truegrace said:


> View attachment 10814
> 
> 
> Xmas coffee and a LED torch, was a nice surprise this morning!


Merry christmas from the darker side of life......


----------



## truegrace

coffeechap said:


> Merry christmas from the darker side of life......


Nice little bonus, and will keep me going over the Xmas holidays.

Just need to pop into rave and get a kg to do me through Jan now.


----------



## truecksuk

Jailbreak and a lovely golden ticket?? Anyone else get one of these?

Oh that freakin torch looks like this one provided by my company


----------



## simonp

truecksuk said:


> a lovely golden ticket?? Anyone else get one of these?


Yes, can't wait for my trip in the glass elevator!


----------



## simonp

My first beans (green and roasted) from Rave. Very interested to see what they are like.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A surprise and free delivery from Coffee Compass!!!

2 bags of their "Darker Side Banging Christmas Cracker Coffee" plus a coffee compass mini torch.

A great gift from them. Thank you very much Coffee Compass....Merry Christmas


----------



## truecksuk

Hahahahahah ah well. I guess it's gone out to EVERYONE


----------



## rmcgandara

coffeechap said:


> Merry christmas from the darker side of life......


I got that as well. It was sent to my old address luckily I just moved next door and the courier knocked on my door asking if I could take a parcel for my neighbour


----------



## Scotford

Edit: I'm not that much of a bitch.


----------



## coffeechap

Scotford said:


> Edit: I'm not that much of a bitch.


already clocked it juvenile delinquent


----------



## DavecUK

Postie bought me an Impulse heat sealer for my coffee bags


----------



## froggystyle

DavecUK said:


> Postie bought me an Impulse heat sealer for my coffee bags


Stepping up from the hair straighteners!!


----------



## Scotford

coffeechap said:


> already clocked it juvenile delinquent


Delinquent yes. Juvenile probably.


----------



## 4515

Coffee compass beans and a new sleeve for the dogs


----------



## Eyedee

Beans to satisfy the Monsooned Malabar addiction, this time from Rave ( on it's a crazy feeling and I know it's got me reeling)

Ian


----------



## Yes Row

1kg of Jam Pit and 500g of DSOL Xmas roast, nice surprise. Cheers Coffee Compass (and I will use the torch to light the way when I am standing having my middle of the night slash)


----------



## dwalsh1

500g of Xmas roast for me courtesy of coffee compass. Nice gesture as I have only ordered 2kg of beans from them in the past............thanks if you read this


----------



## coffeechap

It's a darker side of life thing Dennis


----------



## ronsil

Just to keep the record correct.

The Christmas Bonus Beans. roasted & sent out by Coffee Compass were in fact paid for by all past & present DarkerSOL Members.

The Beans were ordered & paid for from the surplus funds after all Roasters had been paid for the end of the year.

Just a nice idea by coffeechap to return the money to all Members. We asked Coffee Compass to do the order because of their kindness to DSOL members during the year.

Enjoy your coffee


----------



## dwalsh1

Thanks Dave and every DSOL member. Very thoughtful and happy Christmas.


----------



## marcuswar

Tis the season to be jolly..... Amazon delivery of some Non Coffee Christmas presents for me. These are for me from my wife... although she doesn't know she's bought them for me yet









An Audrino starter Kit. It looks so much fun.... or maybe frustration.









.. a copy of "Diableries: Stereoscopic Adventures in Hell" by Brian May (one of my other interest being stereoscopic photography)


----------



## 4515

Forgot to mention the torch with the beans - nice touch


----------



## Yes Row

marcuswar said:


> Tis the season to be jolly..... Amazon delivery of some Non Coffee Christmas presents for me. These are for me from my wife... although she doesn't know she's bought them for me yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Audrino starter Kit. It looks so much fun.... or maybe frustration.
> 
> View attachment 10815
> 
> 
> .. a copy of "Diableries: Stereoscopic Adventures in Hell" by Brian May (one of my other interest being stereoscopic photography)
> 
> View attachment 10816


No idea what any of this post was about!?!?


----------



## marcuswar

Yes Row said:


> No idea what any of this post was about!?!?


It's about me buying my own Christmas presents









If you want to make it coffee related then I promise I'll be sat down with a nice flat white or two while reading the book on Christmas Day.... after all the reviews on Amazon did say it made a great coffee table book.


----------



## Spukey

Thanks to DSOL and Coffee Compass for my delivery!

Thanks to CFUK too!

Merry Xmas Mother ****ers!


----------



## hotmetal

Couldn't resist a special offer and I'm almost out of my smokey barn Suarez so BB to the rescue!


----------



## Bigpikle

Coffee Compass espresso selection for a try out and to keep me in coffee over xmas and the new year - Gusto Gold, Mediterranean Mocha, Sweet Bourbon. Looking forward to trying these after so much praise from members on here.


----------



## Rdl81

My first delivery from rave thanks to the forum for free postage and to the members for the recommendations


----------



## Step21

A parcel from Hasbean containing my Xmas pressies which should be a chemex and an ibrik. Confiscated until Xmas day. But there is a bag of beans in there that i sneaked in and need to retrieve.


----------



## lukej

I'm on a purchasing ban of all coffee related items until post-Christmas, doesn't mean I didn't sneek one of the Clever drippers in whilst Amazon had their deal on. That and some Urnex Grindz landed in my lap today









Luke


----------



## colm1989

Took delivery of the first installment of a Rave coffee subscription the good lady got me as a christmas present.

Pity now I'm grinderless and going home to Ireland first thing tomorrow morning otherwise I'd have cracked into them already!


----------



## Daren

Bumper delivery of coffee today which should see me though Christmas.

Big thanks to Coffee Compass for the surprise pressy! (and also thanks to the DSOL organisers for arranging







)


----------



## m4lcs67

A bag of Brighton Lanes beans. Got my Christmas stock in now. Couldn't bear running out while Coffee Compass are closed for the festive period.


----------



## glevum

hotmetal said:


> Couldn't resist a special offer and I'm almost out of my smokey barn Suarez so BB to the rescue!


Also got the deal. Wanted to see what milk buster is like. Had a £5 code so was £5.80 delivered.


----------



## jeebsy

Love a Kochere....sure Mission should do that justice.


----------



## glevum

No wemo insight yet then D?


----------



## Daren

glevum said:


> No wemo insight yet then D?


FedEx tried to deliver it Tuesday but took it back to their office as nobody was in to sign







(I've rescheduled delivery for tomorrow)


----------



## Mike mc

Daren said:


> Bumper delivery of coffee today which should see me though Christmas.
> 
> Big thanks to Coffee Compass for the surprise pressy! (and also thanks to the DSOL organisers for arranging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Picked up a few bags from mission at cup North.first time I'd ever heard of them.the Kenyan I bought has produced the best brewed ive ever had


----------



## marcuswar

Another Christmas present that my wife doesn't know she's bought me yet... only this time it IS coffee related.


----------



## El carajillo

marcuswar said:


> Another Christmas present that my wife doesn't know she's bought me yet... only this time it IS coffee related.
> 
> View attachment 10885


 Very nice 350 or 500 ml


----------



## marcuswar

Its a 500ml, I was really unsure which to go for as I tend to only make single drinks 99% of the time. My current jug is 350ml and holds exactly the right amount for my cups but when I say "exactly" I meant it.. the steamed milk comes up right to the very top and now and again even slightly higher!

I'm really glad I ordered the 500ml as its actually smaller (and heavier!) than I imagined and looks like it should be perfect for a non overflowing steaming session... roll on Christmas day


----------



## hotmetal

Nice jugs! I'm using a 500 (although just a cheap one) and size wise it seems great for 2 cappuccinos or a big (250ml) latte. I won't comment on suitability for art cos I'm rubbish at it and don't want to blame the jug!


----------



## marcuswar

Thanks







I can manage a reasonable attempt at latte art with my 350ml Andrew James jug so I'm really looking forward to trying the Motta on Christmas day. I may well end up ordering a 350 Motta as well at some later date but at least this way I have the option of the two sizes and the chance to try the Motta to see if I like it.


----------



## Daren

glevum said:


> No wemo insight yet then D?


Boom!


----------



## 7877

First order from Stewarts of Trent Bridge Nottingham


----------



## Mike mc

Nice Has bean delivery today to see me through christmas









Couple of books aswell to read whilst off work over Christmas


----------



## Steve7

Two Cory glass rods from the U.S. for my vac pot.

Other smashed... Just can't seem to source here.


----------



## Steve7

And a stash of has bean for the Xmas week off


----------



## drude

Not via the postman, but I finally picked up the Chemex I have been after for months. Tamp Culture, the coffee cart guys in Reading, have recently expanded their brewing kit offerings. They now sell V60s, Hario grinders, Rhino grinders, Baratza Encores, Chemex, Clever drippers and more. Great to be able to pick up that stuff postage free, and I'm really enjoying a bag of Rwandan beans I got from them a couple of weeks back. Great service from them too - can't fault them.


----------



## michaelg

Steve7 said:


> Two Cory glass rods from the U.S. for my vac pot.
> 
> Other smashed... Just can't seem to source here.


Are they just for stirring stuff with or something more complex? If so try lab suppliers like Fisher and will be a few pound probs once they are sure you're not cooking meth. Bitch!


----------



## Xpenno

Nothing to do with the postie but I picked these up from House of Fraser yesterday.



















They are really similar to the Bodum double wall espresso glasses, these were £3.50 each (£10 for 2 plus 30% off) nice!


----------



## hotmetal

I got some double wall espresso (3oz?) and cappuccino (8oz?) Glasses from cream supplies for similar money. Not in a nice box though!


----------



## hotmetal

Sibling Chris said:


> First order from Stewarts of Trent Bridge Nottingham
> 
> View attachment 10889


Swiss Espresso? Does it taste of fine wine and Belgian chocolates? You see Paul, making good coffee is like making love to a beautiful woman. First you let her rest, then you grind your beans!

(With apologies to the Fast Show!)


----------



## madaetihw

QNap 453 Pro with 8gb ram, 4x 6tb WD Red Drives, Linksys E2500 switch.


----------



## grumpydaddy

That would be for 24TB of what exactly ??? I thought they took Pirate Bay down


----------



## tictok

Just took delivery of a Expobar Office Leva HX

































Not allowed to open it 'till the big day tho...

Off to Rave to pick up some fresh beans so I can have a good play in a few days!

Might try their xmas blend too.


----------



## marcuswar

> That would be for 24TB of what exactly ???


24TB would be very useful if you wanted to rip all your Blu-ray movies to a central digital media player repository. Make my 12TB HP Microserver based FreeNAS box seem quite tame by comparison











> I thought they took Pirate Bay down


Piratebay is still up .. just blocked by some ISP's... total waste of everyone time as it stops no one accessing it if you have the slightest clue what the word "proxy" or "vpn" means.


----------



## tictok

ah, really- that'd be great news if so ... where do you find PB at the moment then?

As far as I knew a raid on a Swedish datacenter had their servers confiscated. The PB domain names haven't been seized though, just the servers, DB and it's content.

The PB database got copied and put back online via isoHunt. So it's kind of living on there for the moment.

However if it still exists on the dark web somewhere I'd love to know (PM me!)!

There are a bunch of other groups hosting copied of PB database, but they're not 'live'... no new content as been added since the PB went down.

--

I currently stream everything from an old MacPro blowing away under my desk, but a decent NAS (and Wemo Insight) are high on my wishlist. Might see whats around in the sales come new year.


----------



## Steve7

michaelg said:


> Are they just for stirring stuff with or something more complex? If so try lab suppliers like Fisher and will be a few pound probs once they are sure you're not cooking meth. Bitch!


The rods are the filter piece between the top and bottom chamber! I got one as a spare.


----------



## froggystyle

marcuswar said:


> 24TB would be very useful if you wanted to rip all your Blu-ray movies to a central digital media player repository. Make my 12TB HP Microserver based FreeNAS box seem quite tame by comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piratebay is still up .. just blocked by some ISP's... total waste of everyone time as it stops no one accessing it if you have the slightest clue what the word "proxy" or "vpn" means.


Not anymore, its down and has been for a little while now.

Another company has kind of bought it back to life, but its very poor, lots of dubbed videos.


----------



## madaetihw

that other company has also open sourced it, "openbay" so now anyone can host their own version.

Though who uses torrents these days?


----------



## marcuswar

Sorry for posting lies guys









I've not really used TPB for years now, but was sure I'd used a few a few proxy sites now and again, but I guess that these where either the open or copied sites. If I use torrents (which is very rare nowadays) its via closed torrent sites only now. It's back to NewsGroups like the good old days for me


----------



## anton78

Just in time for Christmas. Should see me through...
View attachment 10933


----------



## Phil104

Today the postie mostly brought me two black beech concept art (joe frex) tamper holders double quick time from Espresso Services to keep my....er, tampers in (but they would have one hundred or so other uses):


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

marcuswar said:


> Sorry for posting lies guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not really used TPB for years now, but was sure I'd used a few a few proxy sites now and again, but I guess that these where either the open or copied sites. If I use torrents (which is very rare nowadays) its via closed torrent sites only now. It's back to NewsGroups like the good old days for me


First rule of newsgroups, don't talk about newsgroups!

They're very good though. Like you, I have a Microserver though only with 10TB. Very handy to hold my blu ray rips which then get distributed around the house using Plex.


----------



## marcuswar

Gangstarrrrr said:


> First rule of newsgroups, don't talk about newsgroups!
> 
> They're very good though. Like you, I have a Microserver though only with 10TB. Very handy to hold my blu ray rips which then get distributed around the house using Plex.


Very similar setup, except I use it's brother XBMC rather than Plex. I tried Plex (as there is a Plex client available for our Samsung TV) but could never really get along with it, and since I don't need any transcoding functionality I found XBMC suited my needs better. I use a small Acer Revo box (hidden in a cupboard) connected to the TV via HDMI and controlled fully (WoL etc) by the YATSE app on my phone. Works really well and once SWMBO worked out how to use iPlayer and the Streaming plugins (Genesis, Go Movies, Go TV, Sports Devil etc) even she uses now to watch stuff.


----------



## majnu

Didn't get stung by import TAX for once.


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## urbanbumpkin

Finished work at lunchtime and came home to this.










Thanks HB and Merry Christmas to you all and all good forum folk!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ordered this from coffeehit yesterday at 10.30

Arrived today .....free shipping too

Impressive ....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Ordered this from coffeehit yesterday at 10.30
> 
> Arrived today .....free shipping too
> 
> Impressive ....


You should have hit me up dude. doh!


----------



## Mike mc

garydyke1 said:


> You should have hit me up dude. doh!


Are you selling one Gary ?


----------



## majnu

no, no, no I'm not practicing microfoam but just letting the cups soak in fairy liquid.


----------



## Yes Row

Mrboots2u said:


> Ordered this from coffeehit yesterday at 10.30
> 
> Arrived today .....free shipping too
> 
> Impressive ....


I can't bring myself to leave the protective cover on mine

. Why did they not make it clear?!?!


----------



## gingerneil

Just arrived - thanks Postie and Rave!

Stretching out the Christmas vibe a bit longer with some orange and tangerine... Or that's the theory!


----------



## madaetihw

An Aeropress and a Porlex hand grinder showed up today to my girlfriends just in time for my first coffee of the day as well!


----------



## Kman10

a free 100g to keep me going


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Coffee trade with a guy from San Fran.


----------



## Yes Row

View attachment 11072
a "Scuba Dude" from Russia. With the weak Ruble it came to the door for £31.52 all in!

It's not all about coffee, my ability to spend money on stuff I don't need but really want


----------



## Bruce Boogie

Proper mechanical or battery powered?

I like the look of it.


----------



## El carajillo

Yes Row said:


> View attachment 11072
> a "Scuba Dude" from Russia. With the weak Ruble it came to the door for £31.52 all in!
> 
> It's not all about coffee, my ability to spend money on stuff I don't need but really want


Are you into Scuba Diving ?


----------



## Bruce Boogie

No - just keen on watches


----------



## stevogums

Decide to try the Aeropress and bin my cafetiere .

Also picked up some nice cups from the loveramics range from Wittards.

http://www.whittard.co.uk/tableware/collections/loveramics

Must say really like the cappuccino cup and saucer set also picked up latte set as well both in black,good price in their sale.

Feel really well made nice thick walls, have made some coffee with them today and they retain the heat well.

Also picked up some coffee clips to make up the postage..


----------



## Yes Row

Bruce Boogie said:


> Proper mechanical or battery powered?
> 
> I like the look of it.


Its is mechanical, and waterproof to 200m. They have a good reputation and an interesting history

Details here http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-classic/

However the option to pay in Rubles has been removed, I guess due to the pitiful exchange rate.


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> Stepping up from the hair straighteners!!


No, I have some Ziplock heat seal bags that melt at a much lower temperature and won't work with the hair straighteners, but ideal for an impulse heat sealer. I also need a nice thin seal above the tear strip to leave the Ziplock seal intact. Tried em last time I roasted and they work perfectly....my wife also found lots of other bag things for me to seal up as well. Hours of fun!


----------



## Yes Row

El carajillo said:


> Are you into Scuba Diving ?


No, just like watches and researching things that interest me but this always seems to end up costing me though!


----------



## James811

Took my old b2c back that broke and got this new one, about to try my first proper cup from it after spending the last couple of hours putting a bag of beans through it to try and get it sorted. Some fine tuning still to be done no doubt but looks good to me


----------



## Kman10

coffee for the month


----------



## Rawk

A blanking plate thing so I can do some back flushing.

3 gaggia classic group head seals (2 official, 1 not so I can see the difference).

A bottomless portafilter from happy donkey

"What's all this lot for" asked the Mrs









Wonder if she'll get bored of asking that?!


----------



## Phil104

Fantastico! Roasted yesterday and arrived today, the first golden ticket offering from Has Bean and Steve's Secret Stash: a discreet bag of washed caturra from Marcela Ticona, and Bolivia's Finca La Estrella. First Bolivian coffee that I have had and when it has rested, I'm looking forward to the 'lovely caramel mouthfeel, and a delicious pear like sweetness, with a gentle black grape like acidity and walnut after taste.' The kind of fruit and nut I like.


----------



## 4515

Today was a good coffee day

Two deliveries - one from Gary and the men in red, the other from coffee dude - thanks both


----------



## coffeechap

Welcome to 58.55 heaven


----------



## truegrace

My new SJ burrs, had to find the settings back from just under 4 which I was set at to 6 just to get anything through, think my old ones had seen better days!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren , spence the mule arrived ...










Yummy looking coffee


----------



## AussieEx

^^

That's just the weekly delivery right?


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Daren , spence the mule arrived ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy looking coffee


Cheers mate, can't even remember what I ordered, I've got so much coffee it's not even funny!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Cheers mate, can't even remember what I ordered, I've got so much coffee it's not even funny!


Ive got the list.......blueberry and clotted cream sounds like a winner...


----------



## Vieux Clou

Today, nowt coffeeish: clear visor for my cycling hat.

A week back: kilo of green Sidamo, 250g ditto roasted (since drunk), 250g PNG - Sigri, roasted. Almost drunk. My first roast of the Sidamo will be broached on Saturday. Discovered a roaster 10 km from here, going to explore this weekend, with luck.


----------



## samjfranklin

Mrboots2u said:


> Daren , spence the mule arrived ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy looking coffee


Yay origin coffee!!

this week the postie has brought me:

hario v60 02

40*02 bleached filters

40*01 bleached filters

350g of Foundry Coffee!


----------



## Phil104

Okay, so today the postie mostly brought me:

1. An OE dosing ring superfast from David Bondy (thank you David)

2. A Tamper holder, also superfast, from Espresso Services

3. Because one of the tracks (Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen) features on Jim Jarmurch's 'Coffee and Cigarettes', a CD: Mahler - Kindertotenlieder etc. with Janet Baker belting it out


----------



## Daren

Another super fast delivery from DB - thanks David....

I'm shocked at the quality and weight (123g) - Uber premium and far exceeded my expectations


----------



## 4515

More coffee today

1kg of Foundrys Rocko Mountain Reserve Yirg

Nice !!


----------



## Rawk

New jug

Maybe will work better than my glass measuring jug!


----------



## Phil_

Not been on for a while but these came yesterday.

  

Should keep me going for a while, my first time trying Limini. Freshly roasted too. I ordered some beans after xmas from another roaster and upon receiving them found they had been roasted before xmas, 9 days I think it was.


----------



## samjfranklin

Phil_ said:


> Not been on for a while but these came yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Should keep me going for a while, my first time trying Limini. Freshly roasted too. I ordered some beans after xmas from another roaster and upon receiving them found they had been roasted before xmas, 9 days I think it was.


Do you recommend that limini decaf? I'm looking for a good decaf to have when I get home around 1800 - I love the taste but I'll just end up lying awake if I drink caffeinated!


----------



## Phil_

I can't say yet as I'm yet to try it. That is the reason I got the decaf, so I can have a coffee in the evening.


----------



## samjfranklin

Phil_ said:


> I can't say yet as I'm yet to try it. That is the reason I got the decaf, so I can have a coffee in the evening.


Please let me (and others of course ) how it is, looking for some really nice decaf atm.


----------



## Xpenno

Bumper delivery day today!

Thanks for the Origin Mr Boots


----------



## Daren

Xpenno said:


> Bumper delivery day today!
> 
> Thanks for the Origin Mr Boots


Are you also in a Acaia club now Spence? I'll look out for your brewing prints on the feed


----------



## jeebsy

THey are really cool but £120+ for scales is pretty out there (even by coffee geek standards)


----------



## Eyedee

Thank you Mr Bondy for the conker MBK, it is unmarked and as new.

Ian


----------



## AussieEx

jeebsy said:


> THey are really cool but £120+ for scales is pretty out there (even by coffee geek standards)


+1 - I nearly sent the same reply yesterday! But it's not like I could take the high moral ground (if such a thing exists re coffee gear)


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> THey are really cool but £120+ for scales is pretty out there (even by coffee geek standards)


Agreed, but when you compare it to the EK and Vesuvius they are a bargain.....


----------



## marcuswar

Mmmm 3 bags of coffee from Smokeybarn, courtesy of their 20% off offer.


----------



## Spazbarista

More Man coffee


----------



## andrewp

2 bags of coffee from Rave.


----------



## Vieux Clou

From Pfaff:

Café BURUNDI - Station Nzove - Terroir NGOZI - 100% bourbon rouge 250g

Café Colombie - Sweet Honey - Esperanza - 100% arabica 250g

Café MEXIQUE - Décaféine sans solvant - 250g

All roasted.

The decaff is for the missus, but HTF do I switch between my own poison and hers for a single cup without dialling in and wasting a lot of beans? I had thought of putting the decaff in my old Bodum grinder and using a pressurized filter, but you can't make a decent ristretto that way. Alternative would be to dial in the decaff, grind a bunch and use that, but then... oh bugger.


----------



## gingerneil

I buy 1kg of decaff from Rave alongside 2x250g of 'normal'. I don't bother switching between the two but add about half a bag each time to the hopper and leave it there until its finished - usually only a couple of days. If the decaff isn't in the hopper at the time, the kids don't get a coffee when they ask (they are only 5 & 8 so no chance of anything but decaff!). The wife will drink normal during the day, but not in the evening. It wastes too much switching between the different beans if you do it more often than that. The decaff from Rave is excellent - and better than the majority of normal beans I buy.


----------



## EJ-Guano

double post sorry


----------



## EJ-Guano

New Expobar and Mignon&#8230; woop!

Spent the last hour setting up with some supermarket beans (flying now) put some of our usual beans in and the difference from Mokka Pot is chalk and cheese, amazing!

Fine tuning the grind then it's on to stretching some cow juice&#8230; no sleep tonight!


----------



## hotmetal

Sakai Takayuki santoku. 45 layers of Damascus steel. 60HRC so should stay sharp enough to shave with for a while.


----------



## simonp

Some Hasbeans (nice bit of green Bolivian) and a copy of The Coffee Roaster's Companion by Scott Rao. The book is a bit smaller than I imagined:eek: Hopefully full of useful info though.


----------



## EJ-Guano

Hotmetal: Nice did you get them from Japan Knife Co? Beautiful&#8230;


----------



## Vieux Clou

gingerneil said:


> I buy 1kg of decaff from Rave alongside 2x250g of 'normal'. I don't bother switching between the two but add about half a bag each time to the hopper and leave it there until its finished - usually only a couple of days. If the decaff isn't in the hopper at the time, the kids don't get a coffee when they ask (they are only 5 & 8 so no chance of anything but decaff!). The wife will drink normal during the day, but not in the evening. It wastes too much switching between the different beans if you do it more often than that. The decaff from Rave is excellent - and better than the majority of normal beans I buy.


I've never tried decaff in bean form. Certainly smells excellent when I squeeze the packet. I think I'll dial in the grinder on it tomorrow and try it, then grind 100+g and put it in an airtight pot. The missus is so sensitive to caffeine that even instant decaff keeps her awake. Ristretto maybe not.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Vieux Clou said:


> I've never tried decaff in bean form. Certainly smells excellent when I squeeze the packet. I think I'll dial in the grinder on it tomorrow and try it, then grind 100+g and put it in an airtight pot. The missus is so sensitive to caffeine that even instant decaff keeps her awake. Ristretto maybe not.


Be prepared to need a finer grind than your caff coffee.....


----------



## jeebsy

And pull shorter


----------



## johnbudding

I got some Rave IJ and Smokey Barn recently. I've not tried the Rave yet, but I'm about half way through SB's Malawi Geisha. I'm not much of a connoisseur (though I'm hoping to develop my skills), but it tastes excellent to me and I'll definitely be ordering again. Can't wait to try the Columbia Suarez that accompanied it.


----------



## marcuswar

johnbudding said:


> I got some Rave IJ and Smokey Barn recently. I've not tried the Rave yet, but I'm about half way through SB's Malawi Geisha. I'm not much of a connoisseur (though I'm hoping to develop my skills), but it tastes excellent to me and I'll definitely be ordering again. Can't wait to try the Columbia Suarez that accompanied it.


Sounds good! I've also got a bag of those two beans plus a bag of Rwanda Nkora to try, just got to finish the Cuban Serrano Superior from Rave. Too much coffee and not enough time !


----------



## johnbudding

marcuswar said:


> Sounds good! I've also got a bag of those two beans plus a bag of Rwanda Nkora to try, just got to finish the Cuban Serrano Superior from Rave. Too much coffee and not enough time !


I know the feeling; I went from serious coffee deprivation, when I accidentally ran out without thinking, to a full on influx!


----------



## Drewster

Not strictly speaking delivered today but waiting for me when I got home:

1) A bag of Has Bean Caturra - Kindly donated by Xpenno (Cheers Spence)

2) Some Smokey Barn - An Ethiopian Yirg and a Malawi Geisha

3) An Aeropress

4) A Rhino grinder

The last two purchased from a forum member.

I am now fully kitted out to have something nice to drink while away at work.


----------



## MarkyP

Postie just dropped this off:









Great service from BellaBarista!


----------



## Scotford

With any luck, (don't judge me) yet another porlex.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Hopefully my bloody contact lenses. I use monthlies and I get 3 months at a time, my last batch came with 5 contact lenses, 2 for month one, 2 for month 2 and only one contact lense for the entire 3rd month!


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> Postie just dropped this off:
> 
> View attachment 11282
> 
> 
> Great service from BellaBarista!


Hurrah for you but..

Mine hasn't come , I ordered it couple of days before you .....

Waiting for a reply to the third email I've sent asking where it is.....


----------



## AussieEx

Do I assume you guys are using dosers (as per the video), or otherwise what are you doing with the extra grounds? Seems to me grinding on demand that would be a superfluous product; I've never used a doser.


----------



## Mrboots2u

AussieExpat said:


> Do I assume you guys are using dosers (as per the video), or otherwise what are you doing with the extra grounds? Seems to me grinding on demand that would be a superfluous product; I've never used a doser.


EK43 a bulk grinder , exit shute only , not originally designed to single dose, or use for espresso ....

Have a look at the boffin thread , couple clips there will show you how it works


----------



## Scotford

It just widens the basket so you get less mess. Some OD grinders can get grinds everehwhure


----------



## Daren

AussieExpat said:


> Do I assume you guys are using dosers (as per the video), or otherwise what are you doing with the extra grounds? Seems to me grinding on demand that would be a superfluous product; I've never used a doser.


On demand for me - I use the catcha to stop any stray grinds. They slide into the basket so helps dose a constant weight each time.

It also helps keep my bench clean so gets the wife's thumbs up.


----------



## AussieEx

Ah fair enough then


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> Hurrah for you but..
> 
> Mine hasn't come , I ordered it couple of days before you .....
> 
> Waiting for a reply to the third email I've sent asking where it is.....


Oh dear...


----------



## Chockymonster

Just a small delivery this morning.

Pressure gauge to do an OPV mod

Some Artisan Roast decaf

A MBK tamper

a PID and all of the bits to wire it up.


----------



## knightsfield

A couple of 3D printed coffee catchers arrived today:


----------



## ronsil

They look good Have they had the Acetone vapour treatment?


----------



## Daren

knightsfield said:


> A couple of 3D printed coffee catchers arrived today:


Where are the handles?









Do they sit on or in the basket? Can you post a pic of one sitting on the basket in the pf


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Where are the handles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they sit on or in the basket? Can you post a pic of one sitting on the basket in the pf


Say please too Daren.....


----------



## jeebsy

My £2 coffee catcher


----------



## knightsfield

Don't believe so. They were printed by shapeways.com using their polished white material option. Unfortunately I don't know anyone with a 3D printer so had to get a 3rd party to do them. They don't cost that much something like 6.00EUR each but then the postage puts the cost up. Can actually have them printed in stainless steel which cost about 30EUR.


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Say please too Daren.....


Please too Daren


----------



## knightsfield

They sit within the basket. Which does mean you get a ring round the coffee when I dose 18g in my vst basket:


----------



## Daren

*Thank you* for the picture Knightfield (In bold to appease the politeness police







)

I had similar ring left when I used the camera hood like Jeebsys.

It looks nice and wide so should do a good job catching stray grinds.


----------



## knightsfield

The catcher was designed based on a funnel using thingiverse.com (not sure if this link will work http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:626571) so it can be designed with any dimensions required. The customizer is at http://www.thingiverse.com/apps/customizer/run?thing_id=49597

Values I used are Wall_Thickness = 1 Top_Band = 0 Large_End_Diameter = 80 Bottom_Spout_Length = 2.5 Small_End_Diameter = 58.3 Funnel_Height = 17.5


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Im waiting patiently indoors for my Gaggia Classic to be delivered.

I will be able to see the vans progress on line as it goes about its delivery route, just waiting for them to update its status whilst having a cup of instant...


Date & TimeLocationDescription23 Jan 2015 08:39IpswichYour parcel is being prepared for delivery later today23 Jan 2015 07:15IpswichYour parcel is with your nearest delivery depot in Ipswich23 Jan 2015 02:10Hub 1 - BirminghamWe have your parcel, and it's on its way to your nearest depot in Ipswich22 Jan 2015 16:27ChelmsfordWe have your parcel and it's on its way to you


----------



## Pompeyexile

Ordered two from CoffeeHit only one arrived so far but it's really nice. Shape of handle, thickness and perfect wide base making it sturdy when using my Aeropress. The perfect mug.

Looking forward to getting the coffee cups when they get some in stock in two months.


----------



## Obnic

Should have posted on Friday. Liking Limini a lot at the moment. Also a new stand for the Pad - big but brilliant.

View attachment 11460


----------



## funinacup

Is that stand really secure? Looking for a replacement POS stand for our ipad but most of them are going for silly money!


----------



## Scotford

I see Cameroon and Rwantamalan but I cant read the top right one Obnic, is it the Burundi?


----------



## glevum

Obnic said:


> Should have posted on Friday. Liking Limini a lot at the moment. Also a new stand for the Pad - big but brilliant.
> 
> View attachment 11460


My favourite roaster at the moment! DPD guy just dropped off Indonesian & Ethiopian


----------



## jeebsy

Joysticks


----------



## GCGlasgow

Two packs of Stewarts coffee beans...one Swiss Espresso the other Italian espresso, thanks to the deal put on here for free shipping worked out pretty cheap, just over £8 for 2...still to try them yet though!


----------



## jeebsy

Scales


----------



## marcuswar

I also got some scales jeebsy, but I'm a skinflint so mine were a little bit cheaper than your Acaia


----------



## funinacup

jeebsy said:


> Scales


Canny wait like!


----------



## Daren

funinacup said:


> Canny wait like!


Don't forget to add yourself to the list > http:// http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=21522


----------



## Kman10




----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> Joysticks












I got 20kg of mixed greens from BB today.


----------



## Neill

Not coffee related but a tube heater came in the post and collected a second hand fridge. Fermentation chamber here we come.


----------



## Alison

Stewarts coffee







and my credit card statement


----------



## Mr O

An 18g VST basket


----------



## funinacup

Acaia scale. Postman looked a bit like @jeebsy too. Odd.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Moonlighting??


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Moonlighting??


Lunchtime bicycle courier


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks very much Mr bondy...


----------



## El Cabron

Ah just accidently throw it in the grinder and extract for 27 secs (the credit card statement, that is). Then you won't have to pay it heheh











Alison said:


> Stewarts coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my credit card statement


----------



## Geordie Boy

Finally picked up the Acaia scales from the local sorting office (their opening hours seem to assume that no-one works!), also got the latest IMM and the next installment of Steve's Secret Stash from HB


----------



## Scotford

A Magicup. Finally! First time I've seen a prototype. Show starts tomorrow.


----------



## Mrboots2u

That's a big ass cup....is it for your new job , so you can make 16 oz milk drink for yourself









Is anti spill technology a "lid"


----------



## marcuswar

Looks interesting scotford, although like MrBoots said, that picture makes it look HUGE!

Look forward to hearing your opinions on it, I like the sound of the 360degree drinking, as I find this is one thing that does distract me on a commute, feeling around the cup to find the spout. My main concern with something like Magicup or anything that presumably includes a valve in the lid would be that can be thoroughly rinsed and cleaned. Drinking a fresh coffee through a lid full of yesterdays crusty milk doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## AussieEx

Mrboots2u said:


> That's a big ass cup....is it for your new job , so you can make 16 oz milk drink for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anti spill technology a "lid"


I can already picture the branded version







. Scotford, seeing as you're on their stand, a few free pours are surely required. A lid is no excuse for lazy pours!!


----------



## Scotford

Yeah yeah yeah, lap it up guys.



marcuswar said:


> Looks interesting scotford, although like MrBoots said, that picture makes it look HUGE!
> 
> Look forward to hearing your opinions on it, I like the sound of the 360degree drinking, as I find this is one thing that does distract me on a commute, feeling around the cup to find the spout. My main concern with something like Magicup or anything that presumably includes a valve in the lid would be that can be thoroughly rinsed and cleaned. Drinking a fresh coffee through a lid full of yesterdays crusty milk doesn't sound like a good idea.


It's actually 12oz, which is a bit upsetting as it's clearly not aimed at the speciality market, more at the mass milkshake market like Starbucks et al. Companies who are going to buy thousands of units with their own branding on, basically. I suppose that's where the money lies though and I have to say that I'd be going for the jugular too instead of the odd ten or twenty units if I were the people depending on this to provide them income.

I have had a play with it today and I have to say that even knocking it over, it seals itself nice and tightly. Same goes for dropping it, even knocking it in a way that would cause any other keepcup sort of thing to spill. If they did an 8oz one I would be more enthused, especially as it would actually fit under a 'spro machines group heads, but nonetheless. Feels solidly made, nice strong plastic, double insulated which kept my aeropress drinkably warm for about an hour longer than I would have thought it would.

The 360 drinking thing is actually really good and innovative. If I were driving, I'd not want to be fumbling around for a spout to drink out of. Washing hasn't been too much of a pain for me so far. All it takes is a bit of washing up liquid, a quick shake and then a rinse. Dishwasher safe too, apparently.

I will try my darnedest to get some freepour pics in over the next few days. We are taking a load of takeaway cups and I'm gonna make sure I have more milk than is really neccessary so I can at least get in some practice for the new job.



AussieExpat said:


> I can already picture the branded version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Scotford, seeing as you're on their stand, a few free pours are surely required. A lid is no excuse for lazy pours!!


I'll never get lazy with my pours, I can promise that. I'll try to remember to take a couple of 5oz flattie cups so I can really show off. I can't see myself being too inundated with checks on as (as far as I'm aware) its a trade-only show, so far.

If there are any forum memers going, pop past and say hi, I'm the good looking one! Hall 9, by the restauranty bit.

Should be a laugh.


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> That's a big ass cup....is it for your new job , so you can make 16 oz milk drink for yourself


Yeah, I'm really looking forwards to making buckets of vanillamochafrappemacchiatoccinos. :


----------



## Geordie Boy

marcuswar said:


> Look forward to hearing your opinions on it, I like the sound of the 360degree drinking, as I find this is one thing that does distract me on a commute, feeling around the cup to find the spout.


I find using one of those Thermos cups available from all good supermarkets (and some rubbish ones as well) to be good as they have a small handle sticking out the side. Once you work out how your going to hold it in the car, line the spout at the right position when putting on the lid and you're away. I.e. you use your hand to pick up the cup at the same point each time with the handle as a reference so the spout is lined up with your mouth (I have it 90 deg anticlockwise from the handle). Being using one for years and works a treat. I don't even need to look to have a drink from it and I get zero spillage


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

The postie didn't I had a note I need to pay £1.11 and it's either a tamper mat or set of scales

Both of which I lack at the moment.

Gutted!


----------



## Daren

Arrived today - Yum yum


----------



## marcuswar

Geordie Boy said:


> I find using one of those Thermos cups available from all good supermarkets (and some rubbish ones as well) to be good as they have a small handle sticking out the side. Once you work out how your going to hold it in the car, line the spout at the right position when putting on the lid and you're away. I.e. you use your hand to pick up the cup at the same point each time with the handle as a reference so the spout is lined up with your mouth (I have it 90 deg anticlockwise from the handle). Being using one for years and works a treat. I don't even need to look to have a drink from it and I get zero spillage


Thanks for the suggestion Geordie , it makes sense what you're saying and to a certain extent I sort of already do this by using the chunky green spout cover on my Keepcup. The issue usually comes if I forget to close it after taking a sip so next time my "reference point" has moved. I Usually end up using my tongue as a feeler as I bring to my mouth. The cup holders built in to my car aren't exactly in the best design position as they are just behind the gear stick and handbrake. When cups are present you tend to knock them with your elbow/arm as you change gear or apply the handbrake. Unfortunately a taller cup with a handle would probably exacerbate the issue.

At the end of the day it's not really a big issue, but it does take a little of my attention away from the road slightly so a 360 degree lid seems a very good idea.


----------



## iroko

Boiler gasket from Mark, gaggiamanualservice, for my kitchenaid machine.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Pocket scales!

I can now be as precise as everyone else for a mere £12, huzzah to 0.05 accuracy and becoming more anal about a drink (possibly anything) than I ever have before. Happy happy time's, get your coffee nerd on.


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Pocket scales!


They look snazzy, not seen anything like those scales before. Linky please where they were purchased from?

There's me thinking you were awaiting the crème de la crème of scales...Acaia for some reason!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> They look snazzy, not seen anything like those scales before. Linky please where they were purchased from?
> 
> There's me thinking you were awaiting the crème de la crème of scales...Acaia for some reason!


Nah mate spending all those pennies on coffee at moment, I don't even have a electric grinder just a Porlex. Only brew for myself really so that's fine for now. Acaia would be lovely but priorities.....and they work so....

Here you go

http://www.digital-scales-company.com/pocket-scales/96-proscale-orion-150g-0-01g-pocket-scale-016165007716.html


----------



## Vieux Clou

Couple of kg Maxicoffee's green Sidamo; "hand-picked, selected" it says. I already got through a kg of this in January, very pleasing with a lightish roast.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Some scales for travelling. These only weigh up to 100grms but that's fine for beans. Protective cover - 3yr guarantee - £17.50 delivered.


----------



## Kman10




----------



## bean_there

My first AeroPress complete with a bag of Signature Blend from Rave. Coffee roasted 02/02 and delivered to the back of beyond on the morning of 03/02 - that's a great service by any standard.

If anyone's looking for me, I'll be in the Brewed Coffee forum reading up on recipes...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Washers and nut. Thanks Marcus. Strongbow tin optional.

View attachment 11639


----------



## amalgam786

Can't wait to get these in the grinder..


----------



## ronsil

Would you believe a new design steam wand for the Vesuvius received on an overnight delivery from the Factory. No info with it.

Current Owners should not yet rush to enquire about theirs, as I'm not too sure if this one is for me to try out or a 'cut & dried' replacement. Am seeking clarification.

Anyway a very pleasant surprise this morning.


----------



## coffeechap

amalgam786 said:


> Can't wait to get these in the grinder..


That vst will ruin your grinder


----------



## amalgam786

coffeechap said:


> That vst will ruin your grinder


cheap mazzer mini arriving on gumtree soon!


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> Would you believe a new design steam wand for the Vesuvius received on an overnight delivery from the Factory. No info with it.
> 
> Current Owners should not yet rush to enquire about theirs, as I'm not too sure if this one is for me to try out or a 'cut & dried' replacement. Am seeking clarification.
> 
> Anyway a very pleasant surprise this morning.


Stick it in and lets see a pic.....( the steam arm in the machine )


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

A Pizza delivery menu, i havent had pizza in ages


----------



## El Cabron

Dominos? Their doughballs are pretty nice..... i've not had dominos for ages, i might sneakily look at the xbox app











 Jumbo Ratty said:


> A Pizza delivery menu, i havent had pizza in ages


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

View attachment 11641


Two new beans for the later night flavours when I actually need to sleep. Oddly enough I like the packaging it looks happy, not usually my kind of thing.

My first tamper mat to get rid of the towel and give my sexy Torr a safe little cushioning.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Sk8-bizarre said:


> View attachment 11641
> 
> 
> Two new beans for the later night flavours when I actually need to sleep. Oddly enough I like the packaging it looks happy, not usually my kind of thing.
> 
> My first tamper mat to get rid of the towel and give my sexy Torr a safe little cushioning.


your tamper does look rather good, but your photos could give me neck ache in the long run


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Yeah but my world has always been a little sideways to be honest........

Note to self: must try harder and sort photos for normal world.


----------



## NJD1977

Today Mr Postie brought me a delightful Knock Heft tamper 58.35mm with conker handle. Very chuffed and fits my gaggia basket perfectly.


----------



## Chockymonster

A Zenith 65E


----------



## jeebsy

Chockymonster said:


> A Zenith 65E


Where from?


----------



## froggystyle

El Cabron said:


> Dominos? Their doughballs are pretty nice..... i've not had dominos for ages, i might sneakily look at the xbox app


Xbox app, 360 or one?


----------



## cracker666

Rachio silvia wand premodded for the classic.


----------



## JoshMitton

Got myself a new Motta 58mm tamper! It's pretty obvious why everyone should get a new tamper when lined up next the stock Gaggia one.


----------



## Drewster

It was yesterday actually but it was large and very heavy.....

I am not home and MrsD hasn't opened it....

But I am hoping that it is my shiny, shiny Fracino Piccino from top notch forum-itte Blackstone.

Can't wait 'til the weekend now - to start playing.


----------



## jeebsy

I've been running home each day this week hoping for a parcel but nothing yet...maybe today


----------



## StuartS

Some goodies from Cream Supplies:

Aeropress - bought for work but will be trying at home first

On Balance (2000 x 0.1g) scales to replace the very small (platform) set I bought from ebay a year ago. These have a larger platform and should be good for weighing the whole portafilter.

Small countdown timer to replace the Salter one I bought last year. The start/stop button on the new one works well, the Salter one is hit and miss.

Looking forward to some Aeropress coffee!

Stuart


----------



## Chockymonster

jeebsy said:


> Where from?


BB. Went for a silver one.


----------



## jeebsy

jeebsy said:


> I've been running home each day this week hoping for a parcel but nothing yet...maybe today


YES

Ancap comps:

  P1040488 by wjheenan, on Flickr

And a book:

  IMAG1309 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## m4lcs67

Well yesterday actually. A VST 15g basket. Now I anticipate my coffee to be elevated to even dizzier levels.


----------



## NickdeBug

A note telling me to go and collect my parcel from the local (8 miles away!) depot.









It was supposed to be signed for but that doesn't usually stop our postie leaving it in the porch, or on occasion, try to jam it through the cat flap! Must have a temp.

Think that it is my new burrs.


----------



## Kman10

NickdeBug said:


> A note telling me to go and collect my parcel from the local (8 miles away!) depot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be signed for but that doesn't usually stop our postie leaving it in the porch, or on occasion, try to jam it through the cat flap! Must have a temp.
> 
> Think that it is my new burrs.


You can arrange redelivery online


----------



## NickdeBug

Thanks for that. I will give it a go.


----------



## Mr O

Two deliveries today. One from Happy Donkey - group head seals, de scaling stuff, and other bits I can't remember.

the other from Rave - 3 different beans. No excuses to make crap coffee now...


----------



## GCGlasgow

Letterbox too small, had to go to the mail depot and collect 5 different bags of Rave beans...trying to find what flavour I like.


----------



## Mr O

GCGlasgow said:


> Letterbox too small, had to go to the mail depot and collect 5 different bags of Rave beans...trying to find what flavour I like.


same here, good luck...


----------



## marcuswar

A bag of beans from Pact... for a £1 it would have been rude not to order some


----------



## Beanosaurus

I bought TEA...


----------



## Vieux Clou

Haven't looked yet but it's probably in a windowed envelope.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan

Received these yesterday, anyone tried Mission before?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> Received these yesterday, anyone tried Mission before?
> 
> View attachment 11677


I've had Mission in the past, in fact it was El Salvador Bosque Lya and I recall it being on par with any El Salvador coffee I've ever had anywhere.

Quality roasters with a small selection and not ridiculously priced either.

Thanks for reminding me of them, I completely forgot!


----------



## jeebsy

Big_Fat_Dan said:


> Received these yesterday, anyone tried Mission before?


Yep, had a few bits from them - very nice


----------



## Micky

While not related to coffee... i sure as hell will be drinking a lot reading and building a synthesizer!


----------



## Scotford

Three Mythos Ones via courier turned up to a new site today!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Stop bragging


----------



## garydyke1

Scotford said:


> Three Mythos Ones via courier turned up to a new site today!!!


I know where you're going, I know where you're going ; )


----------



## Scotford

garydyke1 said:


> I know where you're going, I know where you're going ; )


Inbox!


----------



## Scotford

The Systemic Kid said:


> Stop bragging


There is absolutely no WAY I will ever stop harping on about these grinders


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Having had a play on a couple, can see why.


----------



## garydyke1

Scotford said:


> Inbox!


Ding ding ding , we have a winner


----------



## Scotford

garydyke1 said:


> Ding ding ding , we have a winner


I've just spooked Sam the fuuuuuuuuck out!!!


----------



## Beanaholic

This turned up today - very excited, or was until I tried to make a coffee. I can't get it to work: just says to fill with water. - posted question in technical forum


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> It was yesterday actually but it was large and very heavy.....
> 
> I am not home and MrsD hasn't opened it....
> 
> But I am hoping that it is my shiny, shiny Fracino Piccino from top notch forum-itte Blackstone.
> 
> Can't wait 'til the weekend now - to start playing.


Whoooop! Whoooop!

It was my nice shiny, shiny Fracino Piccino!!! Yaaaaayyyyyyy!!!

Well pleased!

Many thanks to *Blackstone* - wrapped to within an inch of its life, bubble wrap, extra padding, individual bits also wrapped carefully and taped to prevent any chance of banging/knocking - no way it could get damaged by anything short of an earthquake!

And a beautiful machine that has obviously been well looked after - well chuffed. `Bit of a step up from my old Gaggia Selecta 

I only managed to knock out a quick shot with some hot milk tonight - I couldn't call it flat white.

The the shot was too quick but obviously the Piccino is different so will need (at least a bit of) tweaking on the grind.

I just shoved the steam wand in and heated the milk - just because I could!!!

I have only ever tried a couple of attempts on my old machine.

So proper steaming will be a whole new learning curve


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

View attachment 11779


shame the replacement burr doesn't arrive for grinder until tomorrow....Still smells nice though.


----------



## cracker666

Today's arrival should be:

500gb 2.5" sata hdd.

Karmann Ghia panel to be welded.

Poly clean thing for the gaggia.

58mm tamper


----------



## Bruce Boogie

There a few of us getting to grips with our Piccino's ~ good luck.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sk8-bizarre said:


> View attachment 11779
> 
> 
> shame the replacement burr doesn't arrive for grinder until tomorrow....Still smells nice though.


The Los Almos Rio is really nice ...it got way better for me ( sweeter perhaps ) at 7 days rest for espresso . I can't tell if thats the filter roast or the espresso roast you have there ..

Id be working with a 1:2 ratio for spro for that one ...


----------



## Bruce Boogie

I used to have a Moog, I hope your tuning is more stable than mine was ~ it used to drift all over the place.

However it did make wonderful noises!


----------



## 4515

A bag of Atkinsons Prototype courtesy of Boots

Thanks Martin


----------



## Daren

working dog said:


> A bag of Atkinsons Prototype courtesy of Boots
> 
> Thanks Martin


He's a very nice man! 2 bags of surprise Atkinson's for me


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> He's a very nice man! 2 bags of surprise Atkinson's for me


Happy birthday Daren ..


----------



## Mr O

Sk8-bizarre said:


> View attachment 11779
> 
> 
> shame the replacement burr doesn't arrive for grinder until tomorrow....Still smells nice though.


Another roaster i need to check out..... (not that i know what i'm looking at/for yet)


----------



## gingerneil

Not quite via the postie - rather hand selected and mixed to my tastes by Antonio at Fazenda near Liverpool Street. Can't wait to taste what's he's knocked up for me!


----------



## bongo

Boxes.... WAY bigger than expected!

Certainly didn't expect this to arrive at the office!








Looking forward to getting home and playing with the new grinder! Zenith 65E!


----------



## jeebsy

Is that one of those foreign grinders? Better check it works ?


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Is that one of those foreign grinders? Better check it works


And be careful of only having a one year factory warranty!!!!


----------



## bongo

coffeechap said:


> And be careful of only having a one year factory warranty!!!!


Actually, no need to worry as a two-year guarantee applies for the sale of all consumer goods everywhere in the EU, under the EU directive 1999/44/EC

Just saying...


----------



## DoubleShot

bongo said:


> Actually, no need to worry as a two-year guarantee applies for the sale of all consumer goods everywhere in the EU, under the EU directive 1999/44/EC
> 
> Just saying...


I've read mention of that from time to time but for your average Joe, how easy is that to actually enforce if for example a product develops a fault 18 months after purchase and the retailer tries quoting that the product only came with a 12 month manufacturers warranty?


----------



## bongo

Indeed I understand your point. However, rarely does the 'warranty' come down to the manufacturer. It almost always comes down to the retailer. The retailer supplied the product, all warranty (by my understanding) is their issue.

Good retailers like BB, in stating 'an extended 2 yr warranty' are merely stating that they are aware of their position as a retailer.

Being the way I am, I do think the 'extra' or 'extended' terms should be removed, and instead put - as per the law/normal. But hey- ho.... haha


----------



## hotmetal

All I got was an envelope containing marketing material from Virgin Media. Addressed to someone who probably hadn't lived here more recently than 15 years.

The next coffee-related delivery I'm expecting will be my first DSOL.


----------



## Daveteauk

I got, but not off of the Postie, a nearly new Mazzer SJ off of member 'Bongo', to replace my Cunill CT2 (which is now up for sale at £150 including the original box and packing materials btw). Not a huge improvement over the CT2 but the 'infinate' grind adjustment of the SJ is useful when one changes beans.


----------



## Eyedee

View attachment 11896
I thought this was just a worktop size grinder, it dwarfs the washing machine.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy

Foreign grinders are notoriously averse to getting on aeroplanes, it was probably for his own protection


----------



## Eyedee

jeebsy said:


> Foreign grinders are notoriously averse to getting on aeroplanes, it was probably for his own protection


Just out of interest it was road shipped (cheaper) but with some unpacking plus an immediate hopper mod it fits under the cupboards YEEEEAH.

Ian


----------



## urpert

Bits to do the OPV mod:


----------



## Phil104

Just popped through the letter box - a copy of Coffee Life in Japan by Merry White.


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> Just popped through the letter box - a copy of Coffee Life in Japan by Merry White.


Sounds interesting but very niche - have you had a flick through? Does it seem readable for something quite niche?


----------



## DoubleShot

notNeutral 5oz flat white cup and saucer.

Thanks jeebsy


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> Sounds interesting but very niche - have you had a flick through? Does it seem readable for something quite niche?


 I'll have a look in the morning - all I looked at earlier was a bit at the end about coffee shops in Japan.


----------



## cracker666

Yesterday blanking basket for backflush.

Iphone 4 replacement screen.


----------



## Andy_C

Urpert, you seem to have acquired the Australian version of a pressure gauge


----------



## AussieEx

Andy_C said:


> Urpert, you seem to have acquired the Australian version of a pressure gauge


In which case some pretty darn fine espresso is likely to follow


----------



## Andy_C

An ice hockey puck, as recommended by Coffeechap in another thread, for use a tamp mat. It's a perfect height for naked portafilter. And at bargain price of £3.50 delivered from ebay. Many thanks for the idea, wouldn't have thought of it myself.


----------



## DoubleShot

Linky please.


----------



## Andy_C

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ice-Hockey-Puck-Black-/190773540211?

Coffeechap recommended an ice hokey puck not this specific one. I just searched and picked one at random.

Andy


----------



## DoubleShot

Cheap alternative to a tamping mat. Thanks.


----------



## Chockymonster

Boxes of fun


----------



## Beanosaurus

Thanks Glenn!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Chockymonster said:


> Boxes of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11935
> 
> 
> View attachment 11936


What particular shiny is that..........


----------



## glevum

Is it an izzo alex duetto?


----------



## Chockymonster

Glevum,

Good spot









Slight above my £600 budget for a second hand machine but erm, I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## glevum

Very nice machine. Enjoy


----------



## Instant no more !

Nothing in the post for me today , However I will be ordering new kit soon


----------



## marcuswar

500g of Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit beans and 500g of Old Brown Java , both freshly roasted just for me by CoffeeCompass


----------



## bronc

Andy_C said:


> An ice hockey puck, as recommended by Coffeechap in another thread, for use a tamp mat. It's a perfect height for naked portafilter. And at bargain price of £3.50 delivered from ebay. Many thanks for the idea, wouldn't have thought of it myself.


Does it smell like rubber? I'm thinking of ordering one but my experience with the tamper mat from CoffeeHit isn't very positive.

EDIT: Can you throw in a link from eBay?


----------



## NickdeBug

Postman Dave dropped off a nice knock drawer, Torr tamper and some nice smelling Nicaraguan beans!

what a top chap he is


----------



## coffeechap

NickdeBug said:


> Postman Dave dropped off a nice knock drawer, Torr tamper and some nice smelling Nicaraguan beans!
> 
> what a top chap he is


They are Cuban serano and enjoy


----------



## Andy_C

bronc said:


> Does it smell like rubber? I'm thinking of ordering one but my experience with the tamper mat from CoffeeHit isn't very positive.
> 
> EDIT: Can you throw in a link from eBay?


There is a slight smell of rubber if you get your nose up close. Hoping it will go away in time. I just put kitchen towel on it first.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ice-Hockey-Puck-Black-/190773540211?


----------



## NickdeBug

coffeechap said:


> They are Cuban serano and enjoy


Nice









thanks again


----------



## Andy_C

Good day today. Torr XS walnut 58.4 mm tamper, 1Kg Rave Colombian Suarez and 250 gm Rave Wahroonga Blend ( both new for me ).

Andy


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

View attachment 12009


Another local roaster delivery......separate info/tasting cards etc a nice little touc, looks lovely. Roast date of 17th.

Have some on way from Square Mile also should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre

You don't do things by half measures, trying out fresh beans from lots of different roasters. Just as well you're using a hand grinder, chopping and changing beans so often in an electric grinder would mean a fair amount of wastage depending on the retention from grinder in question.


----------



## Eyedee

Some cups the size of a bucket from Coffee Hit

Ian


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> Sk8-bizarre
> 
> You don't do things by half measures, trying out fresh beans from lots of different roasters. Just as well you're using a hand grinder, chopping and changing beans so often in an electric grinder would mean a fair amount of wastage depending on the retention from grinder in question.


The thing is man I'm new to using beans all the time so I need to get involved......

I can look at and listen to others advice and I have, I've even asked for recommendations and gone with them BUT at the end of the day it's always coming down to my taste buds and what I like.

Sooooo truthfully without out me trying all the ones recommended and the ones I'm finding (especially locally, massive believer in supporting your local scene!!) I'll never truly know. It's research if you will.....

Since having the Classic I generally have 4 different bags on the go sometimes more, any I'm not so hot on end up being used in work with the press. Good ones, my good ones stay at home for espresso!

Don't worry though it's 2 x decaff and 2 x caffeine I keep going so I'm not overloading on juice.

........and yes the hand grinder works well with my current research. I actually scribed an email and sent it to all the local roasters I could find last week they all came back answering my preferences, suggestions of etc.

My quest is far from over and I have bought mostly direct though three times through good cafes with what they have on also.

I hit 3 - 4 coffees a day at a push 5. Work days - start morning with an espresso, one or two presses at work, home to an espresso and then a cappuccino to finish the day.

Weekends is espressos only finishing with a cappuccino.

All of which will use a bean of my given mood, taste, fancy, varying from any one of the four or more currently running. Variety after all is the spice of life.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Is there anything more exciting than new cups........

View attachment 12010


----------



## DoubleShot

Those Ancaps from FoundryCoffee? I'm tempted to get some myself after I keep seeing jeebsy posting photos of them!

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/coffee-brewing-equipment/ancap-torino-espresso-cup/


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Those cups are throwing a weird reflection, Boots - or is it a trick of the light?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Look fantastic - want one, no - make that two


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:



> Those cups are throwing a weird reflection, Boots - or is it a trick of the light?


Smoke and mirrors......


----------



## DoubleShot

Colour coding matches the TITAN grinder in the background. Is that a built-in LED on the front or a reflection of your flash?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Colour coding matches the TITAN grinder in the background. Is that a built-in LED on the front or a reflection of your flash?



View attachment 12011


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Stealth espresso.


----------



## DoubleShot

Now that is...BLING! 

You mod that yourself, presumably?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Now that is...BLING!
> 
> You mod that yourself, presumably?


Nah like that out the box

View attachment 12012


----------



## DoubleShot

I'm not up on Compak grinders, which model is that, F10 Fresh Digital?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

View attachment 12020


Yarp


----------



## jeebsy

Sweetshop is cracking, enjoy


----------



## NickdeBug

The final link in my quest for faff-free coffee.

On demand grinder pumped out perfect dose, not a grain spilt. Quick tap on new ice hockey puck tamper (thank you CoffeeChap) and pulled as good a shot as I have ever managed.

Now comes playtime









View attachment 12026
View attachment 12027
View attachment 12028
View attachment 12029


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Nah like that out the box
> 
> View attachment 12012


I like the look of that! You kept that under your hat - what happened to the EK?


----------



## DoubleShot

On loan and in it's place another on loan grinder!


----------



## DoubleShot

NickdeBug said:


> The final link in my quest for faff-free coffee.


Where did you purchase that from? If RagingMammoth who is planning to make his own and sell them to other members doesn't come to fruition, I may order one too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 12011


Nice one Boots. That is a seriously moody grinder! The dark lord of the kitchen worktop.

More photos! Maybe with some dry ice!

Seriously looks really good mate. Have you managed to get some decent shots out of it yet?


----------



## DoubleShot

Not yet cos the profiles on his Vesuvius are still set to the EK43. I asked the same questions yesterday. I'm not a mind reader!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nailed one this morning


----------



## Mrboots2u

View attachment 12043


----------



## NickdeBug

DoubleShot said:


> Where did you purchase that from? If the member (name slips my mind!) who is planning to make his own and sell them to other members doesn't come to fruition, I may order one too.


Orphan Espresso in the US of A. I think it worked out at about £21 delivered so not cheap. Took just over a week from order to arrival.

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Stainless-Steel-58mm-Dosing-Funnel_p_5707.html


----------



## DoubleShot

.


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 12043


They look snazzy. What are they and from which roaster please?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Small Batch

http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk


----------



## DoubleShot

NickdeBug said:


> Orphan Espresso in the US of A. I think it worked out at about £21 delivered so not cheap. Took just over a week from order to arrival.
> 
> http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Stainless-Steel-58mm-Dosing-Funnel_p_5707.html


Thanks for replying. Might wait until next month to see if this project is a goer as member was looking to charge circa £7 for ones he plans to make.


----------



## Dylan

Small Batch Coffee Company by the looks.

Edit: Too slow


----------



## DoubleShot

Dylan said:


> Small Batch Coffee Company by the looks.
> 
> Edit: Too slow


You've got a keen eye!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 12043


Hallucinogenic beans! Great packaging!


----------



## ronsil

jeebsy said:


> "a beautiful, fruity coffee with fruits of the forest and rosehip flavours coupled with a wine like syrupy body and a strawberry jam aftertaste."


Not for me then!!!....but I like the bags


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

DoubleShot said:


> I'm not up on Compak grinders, which model is that, F10 Fresh Digital?


That's the E8, latest variant with the barista lights and the matte black paint. It'll make you a coffee and then take you out. Not in a romantic kind of way.


----------



## hotmetal

DoubleShot said:


> Thanks for replying. Might wait until next month to see if this project is a goer as member was looking to charge circa £7 for ones he plans to make.


I didn't know someone on here was thinking of making coffee catchers. Must have missed it. I use a home made version which was a container from a 'Cocon' pudding (think miniature yoghurt pot) with the bottom cut off. It was given to me by Dave C when I picked up the zenith. Works a treat but a metal one would look a bit more premium.


----------



## DoubleShot

RagingMammoth. Group buy deal just closed an hour or so ago!


----------



## hotmetal

That E8 looks proper badass. Especially in Bootsy's dark, brooding pic. Love it. I thought my zenith with led looks like Sauron's dark tower but that's a whole new level of dark cool.


----------



## Mrboots2u

hotmetal said:


> That E8 looks proper badass. Especially in Bootsy's dark, brooding pic. Love it. I thought my zenith with led looks like Sauron's dark tower but that's a whole new level of dark cool.


Ill do a proper thread and some pics and clips next week , when i have a little more time


----------



## speedy181

1 X Gaggia Classic (to replace my Delonghi EC155)

1 X Ascaso i1 grinder (to replace my Emide)

1kg Matthew Algie "Darwin" espresso roast beans (to replace my Starbucks espresso beans)










Also looking forward to the arrival of my Ascaso i2 mini early next week!


----------



## jeebsy

Next step is get off the Matthew algie


----------



## speedy181

jeebsy said:


> Next step is get off the Matthew algie


Well at @£28 per kg delivered, it won't take much


----------



## jeebsy

speedy181 said:


> £28 per kg delivered


:shocked face:

Why? Is that where you got your equipment from too?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It'll make you a coffee and then take you out. Not in a romantic kind of way.


In a Goodfella's kind of way?


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> :shocked face:
> 
> Why? Is that where you got your equipment from too?


Why indeed!!! that's a shocker


----------



## jeebsy

Matthew must have been wearing a mask


----------



## speedy181

jeebsy said:


> :shocked face:
> 
> Why? Is that where you got your equipment from too?


No no! Got all my equipment 2nd hand from the good people on this forum.

£28 / kg for beans is my own fault. I remembered having a really nice coffee in a small cafe in Aberfeldy last year. Bored with Starbucks beans, I got in touch with them and enquired about which brand and supplier they used. It turned out to be Matthew Algie in Glasgow. They don't sell small orders to the public, so the cafe very kindly packaged some up for me to try. Obviously way too expensiive as an ongoing solution!

Guy I bought the classic from mentioned "rave" coffee beans, so will give them a go next


----------



## hotmetal

I think that's OK as a one-off. When I asked the guy in my local coffee shop if he was intending to retail beans (Union) he said he wasn't planning to, but if I ran out, he'd let me have a bag at his price. Another cafe I asked said they'd let me have 250g of their house blend at £6. I know they get it from Coffee Plant for about £4 but it's fair enough to add a markup for handling, bags etc if it's not really their business. I wouldn't buy a kilo though, it's more for if I mess up my ordering times.


----------



## highlightshadow

Postie this morning brought a VST 20g basket and a Nuova Simonelli Oscar from Italy









Haven't seen inside the box yet .... the box however is alarmingly large .... maybe double the size needed in all dimensions









Get wifey to open it up and make sure its the right thing .... looks big enough to hold a 2-group commercial machine


----------



## Lozzer87

Received a bag of Rwandan from smallbatch this morning. Hey I received an Oscar last week and think it's great. Be interesting to see what you think of yours as I don't know many people who have had one.


----------



## jeebsy

speedy181 said:


> No no! Got all my equipment 2nd hand from the good people on this forum.
> 
> £28 / kg for beans is my own fault. I remembered having a really nice coffee in a small cafe in Aberfeldy last year. Bored with Starbucks beans, I got in touch with them and enquired about which brand and supplier they used. It turned out to be Matthew Algie in Glasgow. They don't sell small orders to the public, so the cafe very kindly packaged some up for me to try. Obviously way too expensiive as an ongoing solution!
> 
> Guy I bought the classic from mentioned "rave" coffee beans, so will give them a go next


If it's your first kilo of fresh beans you'll probably burn through them pretty quick - lesson learned though!


----------



## anton78

Thanks, dang24!
View attachment 12099


----------



## m4lcs67

A 500g bag of Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon. After recently finding out that I have had my brew ratios all wrong this is a great opportunity to make some really great espresso with lovely fresh beans.


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> Sounds interesting but very niche - have you had a flick through? Does it seem readable for something quite niche?


 Jeebsy, I haven't forgotten this - started to flick through then started reading. Certainly niche but in a good way... I think. When I have finished it I'll post a considered view on its own thread. It has the definitive answer to the quest for the god shot.


----------



## Phil104

It actually arrived at the end of last week just as I was going up for a few days with my mum. A splendid HG One from Trevor Watters in Australia - speedily and well delivered by UPS from Botany to Chek Lap Kok (HK) to Koeln to Stansted to Crawley to Farnham. Stephen Jenner tipped me off via a post (Trevor is on the Londonium forum) (thank you Stephen), and Mr Boots, Drude, the Systemic Kid and others have been all round encouraging in helping me think about going in this direction. Thank you all. All I need now is time to play.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil104 said:


> It actually arrived at the end of last week just as I was going up for a few days with my mum. A splendid HG One from Trevor Watters in Australia - speedily and well delivered by UPS from Botany to Chek Lap Kok (HK) to Koeln to Stansted to Crawley to Farnham. Stephen Jenner tipped me off via a post (Trevor is on the Londonium forum) (thank you Stephen), and Mr Boots, Drude, the Systemic Kid and others have been all round encouraging in helping me think about going in this direction. Thank you all. All I need now is time to play.


excellent you got that one ...i seen he had sold it....

Let us know how you get on with it ...at least its seasoned and ready to go ..


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> excellent you got that one ...i seen he had sold it....
> 
> Let us know how you get on with it ...at least its seasoned and ready to go ..


It will be a pleasure....


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 12108


----------



## Scotford

A postcard and a package dated 11th Feb from BlueBottle.


----------



## highlightshadow

1kg of freshly roasted Rave Signature Blend arrived this morning!!

So should be attempting 1st shots soon


----------



## coffeechap

highlightshadow said:


> 1kg of freshly roasted Rave Signature Blend arrived this morning!!
> 
> So should be attempting 1st shots soon


make sure you let it rest for at least 5 days


----------



## A1istair

First decent beans and a Sage Pro grinder.... Guess who is not sleeping tonight


----------



## coffeechap

A1istair said:


> View attachment 12112
> 
> 
> First decent beans and a Sage Pro grinder.... Guess who is not sleeping tonight


Your neighbours


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1376 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## DoubleShot

Decision made I see then jeebsy? 

Had a chance to use it yet, first impressions?


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Decision made I see then jeebsy?
> 
> Had a chance to use it yet, first impressions?


Jeebs will never sleep again.


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Decision made I see then jeebsy?
> 
> Had a chance to use it yet, first impressions?


Made two brews, the impression it gives is that my brewed coffee being shit was nothing to do with water temperature


----------



## DoubleShot

Comedy gold, right there! Lol!


----------



## Dylan

"Blame the workman, not the tools"









My brewed is also shit. Decided it was a task for another time when I have time to learn what appears to be a whole new thing.


----------



## Chockymonster

An aeropress and a brita quell c300 filter & head


----------



## boyband

El carajillo said:


> Are you into Scuba Diving ?


just like watches and researching things that interest me but this always seems to end up costing me though!


----------



## Chockymonster

speedy181 said:


> No no! Got all my equipment 2nd hand from the good people on this forum.
> 
> £28 / kg for beans is my own fault. I remembered having a really nice coffee in a small cafe in Aberfeldy last year. Bored with Starbucks beans, I got in touch with them and enquired about which brand and supplier they used. It turned out to be Matthew Algie in Glasgow.


 at least it will only get better from there!!


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Decision made I see then jeebsy?
> 
> Had a chance to use it yet, first impressions?


On a more serious note, only two brews in but it's nice not having to boil the kettle then poke about with a thermapen waiting til it's cool enough, then get the hob at the right level so the water heats up between pours but doesn't boil like mad.

Seems that when you take the kettle off the heater goes off so you need keep turning it on between pours, although a) haven't explored the hold function and b) it seems to retain temperature pretty well so heat loss between pours is pretty minimal. Pouring itself is a bit more controlled than with the Buono i think.

The two brews i made were 1.2 and 1.4 tds, OK but not great but first with these coffees so need to optimise them.


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> On a more serious note, only two brews in but it's nice not having to boil the kettle then poke about with a thermapen waiting til it's cool enough, then get the hob at the right level so the water heats up between pours but doesn't boil like mad.
> 
> Seems that when you take the kettle off the heater goes off so you need keep turning it on between pours, although a) haven't explored the hold function and b) it seems to retain temperature pretty well so heat loss between pours is pretty minimal. Pouring itself is a bit more controlled than with the Buono i think.
> 
> The two brews i made were 1.2 and 1.4 tds, OK but not great but first with these coffees so need to optimise them.


you need a better espresso machine with a water tap you can adjust!


----------



## Beanaholic

jeebsy said:


> haven't explored the hold function .


What I find the hold function great for is using it at the same time as I first start the kettle - then it holds the temp you want. Because I find the kettle quite slow, I was always wandering off and coming back to find that the kettle had reached peak temp and the cooled down again.

I couldn't live without mine, though I have to admit taht I use it mainly for green teas (sorry if I have blasphemed)


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> On a more serious note, only two brews in but it's nice not having to boil the kettle then poke about with a thermapen waiting til it's cool enough, then get the hob at the right level so the water heats up between pours but doesn't boil like mad.
> 
> Seems that when you take the kettle off the heater goes off so you need keep turning it on between pours, although a) haven't explored the hold function and b) it seems to retain temperature pretty well so heat loss between pours is pretty minimal. Pouring itself is a bit more controlled than with the Buono i think.
> 
> The two brews i made were 1.2 and 1.4 tds, OK but not great but first with these coffees so need to optimise them.


Just press hold when you set the kettle back down, it keeps the temp rock solid


----------



## DoubleShot

We have a kettle with set temperature options plus hold feature. 40, 60, 80 or 100 degrees c. Hold function works like a thermostat. So if for example you select 100 degrees plus hold, it will boil water then stop heating. After temperature has dropped slightly it will switch itself back on until water has boiled and keep repeating until you unselect hold feature. Shame there isn't adjustment to choose any temperature to within one degree like on other kettles. Not sure 60 or 80 degrees are of much use even when making green tea etc? Marketing on a different brand of kettle suggests temperatures circa 74 degrees for some teas. And coffee 94 degrees.


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> We have a kettle with set temperature options plus hold feature. 40, 60, 80 or 100 degrees c. Hold function works like a thermostat. So if for example you select 100 degrees plus hold, it will boil water then stop heating. After temperature has dropped slightly it will switch itself back on until water has boiled and keep repeating until you unselect hold feature. Shame there isn't adjustment to choose any temperature to within one degree like on other kettles. Not sure 60 or 80 degrees are of much use even when making green tea etc? Marketing on a different brand of kettle suggests temperatures circa 74 degrees for some teas. And coffee 94 degrees.


My old/normal kettle has that feature too but the deadband is massive


----------



## bz99s

Today I got an espresso gear click mat. It came boxed with an Allen key and replacement pads. It appears brand new but no instructions. After googling calibration I found it was set up for a 30kg tamp! I can only imagine that someone returned it after almost damaging their wrists!

Anyway it seems nice, tamping a bit harder than before and will probably flog it after a few months.


----------



## StuartS

1kg of Rave Italian Job (my third bag), and this:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Just received my order that was placed 3 days ago from Rave Coffee

1 Kilo of *Signature* Blend

1 kilo of *The Italian job *Blend

250g of *Columbian Suarez*

Total spend £26.25 Happy Days


----------



## froggystyle

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Just received my order that was placed 3 days ago from Rave Coffee
> 
> 1 Kilo of *Signature* Blend
> 
> 1 kilo of *The Italian job *Blend
> 
> 250g of *Columbian Suarez*
> 
> Total spend £26.25 Happy Days


Gonna regret only getting 250g of the Suarez, cracking bean!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

froggystyle said:


> Gonna regret only getting 250g of the Suarez, cracking bean!


I shall save them until last so as not to feel too disappointment with the other two


----------



## anton78

View attachment 12151


Only roasted on Tuesday so perfect to sit while I finish the current lot off


----------



## DoubleShot

Did someone say Stewartscoffee? Oh wait, that's wilse's line, lol!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

This came in the post this morning. It's for having somewhere where I don't make coffee too often but I'm hoping it'll save me having to carry the Hausgrind back and forth. First impressions are pretty good. The grind seems fairly uniform and its much better made than the Porlex I used to have. Looking forward to seeing how it performs tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mrboots2u

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> This came in the post this morning. It's for having somewhere where I don't make coffee too often but I'm hoping it'll save me having to carry the Hausgrind back and forth. First impressions are pretty good. The grind seems fairly uniform and its much better made than the Porlex I used to have. Looking forward to seeing how it performs tomorrow morning.


Ive borrowed one of these too , the magnetic top is a nice touch..

Off to make v60 with it too....


----------



## DoubleShot

Now that does looks nice!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Now that does looks nice!


Its super weeny, like a little pepper grinder ...handle and top is magnetised , not sure how to reference where you are with the adjustment mech though . Its just made a pretty nice v60 by fluke


----------



## DoubleShot

Doubt it was a fluke with all the trials etc you've been posting on your other thread. Practise makes perfect and all that!


----------



## NickdeBug

"The more I practice the luckier I get" ~ Garry Player


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> This came in the post this morning. It's for having somewhere where I don't make coffee too often but I'm hoping it'll save me having to carry the Hausgrind back and forth. First impressions are pretty good. The grind seems fairly uniform and its much better made than the Porlex I used to have. Looking forward to seeing how it performs tomorrow morning.


What have you done with my Hausgrind??


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jeebsy said:


> What have you done with my Hausgrind??


The hausgrind will never go anywhere. I eventually got fed up of trying to get hold of a feldgrind so thought I'd give this a go. For £65, worth a punt. Looking forward to giving it a spin in the morning. The mechanism is pretty nice and the magnetic too means that it'll be easy to transport. It's small but the action is pretty smooth. I'm not expecting it to be as good as the Hausgrind, but I'm expecting it to be more than half as good, and more than twice as good as the Porlex!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Well, I've just made an Aeropress with the Zassenhaus Panama and I have to say it has exceeded my expectations. There's a fair bit of static, and no dial to keep track of your settings but with a nice slow grind, it seems to perform very well for it's size and price. I didn't really get lucky as Mr Boots gave me a suggested starting point in term of grind setting, which worked really well and saved me an hour or so!

I think that this has just become my travel grinder! - not sure I'll feel the need to get the Feldgrind at this point. Very happy with this little grinder so far and looking forward to seeing what it can do.


----------



## funinacup




----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

funinacup said:


>


Nice, great bit of kit. I love playing with ours - well, on the few occasions when I've managed to prise it out of Callum's grubby mitts.


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


>


My top tip would be to have the heating on if you want it to work!


----------



## funinacup

Haha noted. You mean the readings aren't consistent if it's cold or it just does nothing?


----------



## jeebsy

If the temp goes below 12 or 15 degrees (which is pretty much all the time in mine) it can't give readings.


----------



## Step21

Good luck with it Michael.

Did you get the filters? I'm considering one myself, so it'd be great to know how you get on with it.


----------



## funinacup

Haven't ordered any yet. Will update on progress.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Step21 said:


> Good luck with it Michael.
> 
> Did you get the filters? I'm considering one myself, so it'd be great to know how you get on with it.


Whereabouts are u ?


----------



## Vieux Clou

Brikka 2-cup









photo from Bialetti site

Just done the make-3-cups-and-toss-them running-in procedure with December-roasted decaff, made & drank a 4th with milk. Observations:

- easily as much faff as an espresso machine but no long warm-up so that's OK. A bit more faff, really.

- even the wretched decaff was OK with hot milk.

- Could have done with the 4-cup.

- if what's in that ^^^cup came out of that pot and is still drinkable then someone's just buggered a nice bit of veneer inlay.

All in all, quite happy. The true test will come when I have a croissant in the other hand.

On the downside, I yet again forgot to order brew-head gaskets for my Lelit, so that they could share the same postage costs.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Whereabouts are u ?


Central Scotland i think


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> Central Scotland i think


The location seems to have gone from my profile, not sure why that is. I'm located in the Ochil Hillfoots area - Central Scotland about 12miles east of Stirling


----------



## Instant no more !

My postie left this for me, MOTTA tamper

  

.

And it weighs

.

  

.

Feels nice in the hand

58mm

From ebay

Best offer @ £18.00 delivered


----------



## The Systemic Kid

D'Ancap loveliness - absolutely stunning cups - espresso and flat white - thanks to guys at Foundry and Boots.


----------



## DoubleShot

The Systemic Kid said:


> D'Ancap loveliness - absolutely stunning cups - espresso and flat white - thanks to guys at Foundry and Boots.
> 
> View attachment 12186
> View attachment 12187


The more photos of these I see posted, the more I hear little voices telling me to order a set!


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> The more photos of these I see posted, the more I hear little voices telling me to order a set!


You better be quick as they're pretty limited


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy said:


> You better be quick as they're pretty limited


Group buy anyone?


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Group buy anyone?


What the point? Buy them yourself off the foundry site, it's hardly an arduous process


----------



## xygorn

I got my first bag of green beans from Rave to try roasting in my popcorn popper: Sumatra Jagong Village, which is said to be a very forgiving bean for roasting.


----------



## Mr O

The Systemic Kid said:


> D'Ancap loveliness - absolutely stunning cups - espresso and flat white - thanks to guys at Foundry and Boots.
> 
> View attachment 12186
> View attachment 12187


Have you got a link? Stunners indeed


----------



## Mr O

LSOL subscription turned up today.....

and a Rancilio steam wand for my Gaggia Classic...


----------



## jeebsy

Mr O said:


> Have you got a link? Stunners indeed


http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/product-category/coffee-brewing-equipment/


----------



## jeebsy

Just got the LSOL, nice big purple bag like something Prince would post stuff in!

The beans smell so good. Don't much time between getting home from work and having to leave for tennis but will definitely squeeze a couple of drinks with them in.


----------



## bean_there

Got the LSOL beans as well and Jeebsy's pressure gauge to do the OPV mod on my Classic.


----------



## paul_w

Just had a set of cappuccino and espresso cups turn up from coffeecups.co.uk in plain black with white interior:

http://www.coffeecups.co.uk/products/colour-glazed-cups-mugs/range/enrica-black/

I'm really pleased with the quality and style of these cups, good heavy Italian porcelain at a very fair price. One of my first uses:


----------



## froggystyle

Pouring kettle from jeebsy!

Thanks fella all received safe and sound.


----------



## madaetihw

The postie brought me this months LSOL, can't wait to get stuck in!


----------



## Beanosaurus

New Olympia Pitcher and a Rhino Knockbox to replace my old made from from a £1 bathroom bin and a piece of wooden curtain rail, no more conservative taps now, full blown portafilter thumping all the way!


----------



## froggystyle

Not a bad attempt though at a knock box.


----------



## Beanosaurus

froggystyle said:


> Not a bad attempt though at a knock box.


Cheers man!

I'm still dead chuffed with it and had only a couple of replacement bars gone on it but now it's sadly going to reside as a relic on The Shelf of Tat.


----------



## Scotford

76kg of coffee, 4kg choc powder and STILL no Knock tampers.


----------



## Mr O

8kg Pale Malt

100g Nelson Sauvin

100g Simcoe

100g Ahtanum

100g Chinook

NBS West Coast Yeast


----------



## Kman10

looking forward to these


----------



## Grimley

My first post in this thread!


----------



## Flibster

Courier just dropped off a 2nd AMD Radeon R9 290, 32gb more ram and a second 8 core 3.4ghz Xeon chip for my workstation. Should give it a nice little speed bump. Still only expecting at most a 1/3rd reduction in processing time tbh. But a bit of a larger bump in realtime work with the second 290.

Credit card sobbed a little though.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

View attachment 12295


Little bit of sweetness from Rave came today and I picked up these little glass cups on the weekend when out. I had an urge to see what's going on in the cup......

Surprisingly (the glass is very thin) the glass ones keep the shot warmer longer than either of my other espresso cups which enables me to make a double last much longer taking smaller sips and savouring. A bonus indeed to prolong the pleasure. The double wall and air between insulating I suppose but happy with the result.


----------



## truegrace

Scotford said:


> STILL no Knock tampers.


How long you been waiting?


----------



## Scotford

truegrace said:


> How long you been waiting?


God only knows. I didn't place the order.


----------



## 7493

Give it another month or two...


----------



## Andy_C

Today the postie brought me an IMS GA 200 IM integrated shower screen from espressoservices.


----------



## A1istair

Just received my first espresso machine, the usual suspect Gaggia classic. Thanks to Mark (http://coffeeforums.co.uk/member.php?1097-gaggiamanualservice-com) for the reconditioned classic with silvia steam wand.

My first espresso from it was actually quite drinkable.... but considering how may forum posts and YouTube videos I've seen I probably should be a master by now!


----------



## fenix

Temptags and keepcup. Which reminds me I am on the lookout for cups


----------



## Rhys

Had to be done...










Bought the ready made up one from Edesia Espress Ltd on fleabay as I couldn't be faffed modding the Gaggia one. I'll be fitting it when I have another muck about with the OPV mod (might have to dismantle it as it may be sticking).


----------



## paul_w

Doser funnel from 'Orphan Espresso' in the USA arrived with me a couple of days ago. This is a great aid to allow for breaking down clumping and even distribution in the basket prior to tamping. Approx one week to arrive from the US and no duty/tax to pay


----------



## Jollybean

Hi Paul - how much was delivery?


----------



## paul_w

Jollybean said:


> Hi Paul - how much was delivery?


I think the shipping was around the $18 USD mark...


----------



## sjenner

When we have finished, I will leave these for her... She might be persuaded to ditch the instant... I am not going to count my chickens though.

It will be interesting to see whether this performs as well as the Kaffeologie S Filter that I have at my Dad's house.

I suspect it will be a "no contest" though, since my SJ is in my daughter's house too, whereas I have Taylors somethingorother at my Dad's.

BTW: The idea behind the photo was to show the fineosity of the mesh, I was looking for a bright background and one thing led to another...


----------



## AussieEx

Scotford said:


> STILL no Knock tampers.


My money says you'll be waiting a while for those...


----------



## Scotford

AussieExpat said:


> My money says you'll be waiting a while for those...


Unfortunately so.


----------



## Mister_Tad

The postie is my bestest friend today!


----------



## Andy_C

He would be my friend too if he brought me all that wine ;-)

nice machine, jealous

Andy


----------



## jeebsy

Couple of bottle of Veuve, a man of good taste


----------



## Obnic

So shiny  is that a purpose built coffee corner then like Ronsil's? Am also dead curious about that machine to the right. Is that a grinder?


----------



## Mister_Tad

jeebsy said:


> Couple of bottle of Veuve, a man of good taste


More than a couple... I may have gone overboard in a bout of voucher/deal stacking at both Sainsbury's and Tesco before Christmas. NV Veuve worked out to ~£17/bottle at the latter and Vintage at £30/bottle from the former, so it would have been terribly rude not to come back with many cases. The problem about having lots in, though, is that it's terribly easy to invent "occasions" to open bottles... tonight's bottle is in celebration of Ghanaian independence day, for instance...



Obnic said:


> So shiny  is that a purpose built coffee corner then like Ronsil's? Am also dead curious about that machine to the right. Is that a grinder?


That is indeed the coffee corner... or the beverage corner in general. A previously inexplicably empty corner of my kitchen that has been built by my own fair hand - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25629582/kitchen.jpg

Coffee and wine up top, soft drinks and spirits underneath, along with the wine "overflow" (that is, because gaps in the wine rack bugs me, another rack underneath to keep it topped up from)

The other machine... can't you tell it's an EK43? It just looks small as it's further back









It's a KitchenAid ProLine, stepless and mazzer burr modded. Not a good grinder at all in stock form, but with the Mazzer burrs does a pretty good job in my experience, though my experience does not include any grinder heavyweights. If anyone wants to pop round for coffee with a "proper" grinder in tow to show me what a real grinder is capable of, the invitation is there!


----------



## froggystyle

Now that is a mans corner!!


----------



## NickdeBug

You're going to have to bung your postie a few quid extra Froggy, what with all the stuff he is going to have to carry in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## froggystyle

Ha no chance, ill be bring moat home from Bella barista next week.


----------



## NickdeBug

What's the final combo? E10 and ....


----------



## jeebsy

Mister_Tad said:


> KitchenAid ProLine


You really need to upgrade that now you've got that shiny new machine


----------



## froggystyle

NickdeBug said:


> What's the final combo? E10 and ....


Swaying between rocket and Alex duetto. Hands on play should decide!


----------



## Mister_Tad

jeebsy said:


> You really need to upgrade that now you've got that shiny new machine


You're not wrong, I'm going to just enjoy it for a bit though... my first shot was better than I consistently got from the Classic it replaced, and as soon as that becomes the new norm for me the grinder is on its merry way.

It took some restraint not to jump on the K10 that was in the classifieds. In fact I think the only reason I didn't is because I'd like something with an equal level of shiny. The build up to a new toy is almost as good as the new toy itself... like a few months of foreplay with a polished E10


----------



## coffeebean

Mister_Tad said:


> The postie is my bestest friend today!


Looks great Josh! Enjoy!!


----------



## alip_93

The ariete is such a beaut! Very jealous.


----------



## Dark Side

My Rancilio wand arrived today so my new machine is primed and ready to go. I need one more Le Creuset cup for the warmer too.


----------



## IanP

froggystyle said:


> Swaying between rocket and Alex duetto. Hands on play should decide!


But deep down you know you want the Alex Duetto...........


----------



## simontc

Some rave picked up from mr postie today- hurrave for the holidays, monsooned Malabar and mocha java...


----------



## Mrboots2u

simontc said:


> Some rave picked up from mr postie today- hurrave for the holidays, monsooned Malabar and mocha java...


Malabar for the Mondays?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cc the mules been


----------



## Glenn

My postie hand delivered some http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/karengera-washing-station-rwanda/ and asked for a coffee next weekend









He's a good sort so of course I said yes - he's bringing cookies!


----------



## Glenn

froggystyle said:


> Swaying between rocket and Alex duetto. Hands on play should decide!


I did that - walked away with a Duetto - no regrets


----------



## froggystyle

Glenn said:


> I did that - walked away with a Duetto - no regrets


Have you still got the machine Glenn?


----------



## littleal

Well not the postie but courier. another load of bits from BB, cleaning stuff mainly plus the 9.5 gram 'the Single' and the 12 gram one plus 10KG of beans, and a Bottomless Naked Portafilter For E61 group heads. This has to go back though not fitting in my Silvia, got to admit customer care at BB absolutely top notch

Also got some old Brown Java to roast and try.

Plus some hessian like that used on furniture, in process of making hessian green bean storage bags. When I got one finished I will attach a pic.

tomorrow again by courier an under the counter water filter, fed up waiting for bloody filter jug to do its thing lol.

Pic attached, its holding about 3KG Brazil from BB bulk buy. Just got to make some tags for the bags now. Might give them a wash as well, just put bean in that one to see if I had got the sizes right.

littleal


----------



## Epic_Espresso

I got my monthly supply! Thank you Mr. Postie


----------



## c_squared

Anyone for a pint?


----------



## Chockymonster

New toy, fed up transfering my dose between a cup and the PF. now I can weigh in the PF

(Yes there are cheaper ways to do this but erm, it's shiny?)


----------



## DoubleShot

Chockymonster said:


> View attachment 12521


You lucky, lucky so and so!


----------



## Chockymonster

DoubleShot said:


> You lucky, lucky so and so!


Even luckier, came from the US and there was no customs charge.


----------



## DoubleShot

Chockymonster said:


> Even luckier, came from the US and there was no customs charge.


Diamond!


----------



## jeebsy

Chockymonster said:


> Even luckier, came from the US and there was no customs charge.


Massive result. Some types of item are excluded from charges, wonder if it was because of how they were listed


----------



## Chockymonster

jeebsy said:


> Massive result. Some types of item are excluded from charges, wonder if it was because of how they were listed


It was listed as a coffee scale.


----------



## Cana

Got my bottomless PF and 4 hole steamwand yesterday


----------



## Orangertange

c_squared said:


> Anyone for a pint?
> View attachment 12520


Is that for home brew?

Thinking off starting a new hobby myself where did you get it from?


----------



## DoubleShot

Chockymonster

I'm guessing as no customs charge there also was no Royal Mail mandatory £8 handling fee neither? That one is really annoying on low value goods from the U.S. which incur a vat charge if value is over £15. Sometimes almost doesn't make it worth the initial saving having purchased goods from the U.S.


----------



## Chockymonster

Doubleshot, that's a bit harsh, Royal Mail work very hard for that handling fee (this may or may not be sarcastic)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Origin have released coffees used by three baristas in the recent UKBC finals.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 12522
> 
> 
> Origin have released coffees used by three baristas in the recent UKBC finals.


That last v60 we had of one of these this morning was really great !


----------



## DoubleShot

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 12522
> 
> 
> Origin have released coffees used by three baristas in the recent UKBC finals.


Was asking on another thread (it wasn't a thread specifically about beans so obviously I wasn't asking in the right place!) if anyone had tried beans from Origin and if so what were they like? I feel like placing an order soon after watching a handful of their excellent videos on Vimeo.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Was asking on another thread (it wasn't a thread specifically about beans so obviously I wasn't asking in the right place!) if anyone had tried beans from Origin and if so what were they like? I feel like placing an order soon after watching a handful of their excellent videos on Vimeo.


Ive had some exceptional stuff from Origin

They will be a different flavour profile to the italian job and stewarts you have been used to ..

I think you have some of the Nicaraguan from Rave resting - try that and see if you would like to explore the fruiter side of coffee or not.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DoubleShot said:


> Was asking on another thread (it wasn't a thread specifically about beans so obviously I wasn't asking in the right place!) if anyone had tried beans from Origin and if so what were they like? I feel like placing an order soon after watching a handful of their excellent videos on Vimeo.


Tried the Ethiopian and Costa Rican - both awesome.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks gents, I'm made a note of those two on my list of beans I'd like to try. List is getting longer. All I need to do is work through my beans quicker which in turn will enable me to try more new ones...


----------



## c_squared

Orangertange said:


> Is that for home brew?
> 
> Thinking off starting a new hobby myself where did you get it from?


Yeah it's for homebrew. It's not an ideal keg set up but for me it'll do for now. I got it from a homebrew shop in ireland, mybeerandwine.ie. I got their portable keg starter set. The exchange rate is very good at the minute so it worked out quite a bit cheaper than if I had bought it in the uk.


----------



## Orangertange

Thanks

will look them up

what's your the ideal keg set up?

Think I may learn from my coffee journey and try not buy everthing twice


----------



## c_squared

Orangertange said:


> Thanks
> 
> will look them up
> 
> what's your the ideal keg set up?
> 
> Think I may learn from my coffee journey and try not buy everthing twice


The ideal keg set up is to have a dedicated fridge that a keg and co2 bottle sits in. I don't have the space for something like that, nor do I really drink enough beer to warrant such an elaborate set up. That doesn't mean I don't want one though!

There's loads of YouTube videos out there to get an idea of different homebrew techniques. I've gone for a 'brew in a bag' set up. Gary **** was really helpful in giving advice on the brewing process as a way of dipping my toe in the water without needing too much additional kit. As you can see, I have expanded my kit somewhat though.


----------



## Orangertange

Cheers, unfortunately I've just seen this http://www.speidels-braumeister.de/id-10-20-and-50-litre-braumeister.html

man think I'm gonna have to ban myself from internet


----------



## big dan

Was expecting a delivery today with some lovely coffee but instead this arrived:









It's my Cisco CCNA Lab so i can train to be a network engineer! Now if only the postie brings me my coffee i will be able to stay up and start playing with it!









ps....i know it's not strictly coffee related but there was a tenuous link to coffee!


----------



## DoubleShot

big dan

You doing home study for Cisco CCNA in your own time or through work?


----------



## big dan

Bit of both! 2 months in a new job doing 1st line support but wanted something to play with at home and was only a £100. I do nights so can study in between the 3 calls I might get and they will pay for exams!


----------



## DoubleShot

Awesome. No mean feat the training required to become a fully certified Cisco network engineer!


----------



## coffeechap

Postie brought me a nice new shiney thing today, my new Londinium button tamper!


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap said:


> Postie brought me a nice new shiney thing today, my new Londinium button tamper!


Very bling indeed!


----------



## Orangertange

Sits real nine on the torr base, looks like they where made for each other


----------



## DoubleShot

This little tasty trio:










Plus a couple of these for good measure...










All three have a roast date of 10/03/15. Should I leave all of them to rest for 7-10 days?


----------



## Orangertange

Yeah bit annoying rave don't post in zip locks anymore, useful things to have

not that I'm gonna run out anytime soon,



DoubleShot said:


> This little tasty trio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a couple of these for good measure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three have a roast date of 10/03/15. Should I leave all of them to rest for 7-10 days?


----------



## The resurrection

Birthday today and got naked pf just pulled first shot need to get 58.4 tamper Asap but wasn't too bad was expecting a disaster


----------



## Vieux Clou

One of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kenwood-KMM023-Titanium-Kitchen-Machine/dp/B0083VUR7O/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1425657211&sr=1-1&keywords=Kenwood+KMM023+Major+Titanium+Kitchen+Machine+Mega+Pack

Weighs about as much as a small motorbike. Bits:

1 x 6.7L stainless steel bowl

1 x 1.6L ThermoResist glass blender

1 x Food processor with 3 reversible discs

1 x Food mincer

1 x Citrus juicer

1 x Compact chopper/grinder

1 x K beater

1 x Balloon whisk

1 x Dough hook

1 x Creaming beater

1 x Electronic scales

1 x Splashguard

1 x Recipe book

1 x Spatula

A while later a couple of tubs of sausage skins arrived. Next project:

http://www.yorkshire.com/what-to-do/food-and-drink/sausage


----------



## marcuswar

A wemo insight unit courtesy of Mr Amazons lightening deal the other day. Ordered with free delivery for next Thursday but turned up today! Now I just have to sell the original non Insight unit to recoup some money as I really don't need two of them.


----------



## Cana

Calcinet (Kilo tub)

And a filter for my machine. Both from Happy donkey.


----------



## DoubleShot

Cana said:


> Calcinet (Kilo tub)
> 
> And a filter for my machine. Both from Happy donkey.


Is this the same or different to Puly Caf, I'm presuming it is for cleaning/descaling duties?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

View attachment 12596


Yarp!

Edit: out of curiosity the valve bags is that not just the same sort of valve as in the standard bag they come in so the advantage is just the ziploc?

Oh and I left mine about five days last time Doubleshot, couldn't wait.....seemed ok.


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre

Yarp, basically a black plastic version with a ziplock top plus one-way valve. Obviously re-usable whereas once you've emptied one of the stock brown paper bags you'll likely pop them in the recycling. Five varieties from Rave trumps my three that I received yesterday.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

ahhhhh I got you, kept my zip bags from another roasters so I'm good for them just wondered.......I only had 4 types of bean mate, did a larger order of to get the free postage. Seems to make sense to have another bag instead of paying postage...... Two bags of the same decaf for the later night cups I still want the coffee just sometimes have to go decaf for sleep.


----------



## DoubleShot

Rave had free delivery on all orders until Mon 9th March. £25+ is ongoing for free delivery.

I've never tried a decaf bean, what's it taste like? Many look down on decaf and ask what's the point but I do people who can't drink non-decaf in the evenings without it keeping them up at night!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> Rave had free delivery on all orders until Mon 9th March. £25+ is ongoing for free delivery.
> 
> I've never tried a decaf bean, what's it taste like? Many look down on decaf and ask what's the point but I do people who can't drink non-decaf in the evenings without it keeping them up at night!


Did they! Haha I am useless...

I am a decaf drinker after a certain hour Double, sleep eludes me at the best of times.

As for decaf I am not an expert in the with or without caffeine. However according to my tastebuds I have yet to find a decaf bean that can match a caf one. I tend to keep it for an evening cappuccino and very rarely use it for a straight espresso shot for that very reason. Only have a decaf espresso when I am charged as had to many already......


----------



## The resurrection

Had a bit spend at machina yesterday some nice gear in store the jug looks the business


----------



## The Systemic Kid

nice - very nice.


----------



## jeebsy

Love those grey Inkers


----------



## Daren

Class


----------



## marcuswar

Another KeepCup, to join the two I already have. This one was free from Pact coffee after 3 referrals, not as good as the free Rhino grinder they were doing originally but still a nice freebie.

It looks like KeepCup have made some improvements to the cup as this one had a small lip/handle on the lid to aids in getting it off and the drinking home is triangular in shape rather than a slot. I'll find out on Monday if this has a better feel than the old slot design.


----------



## Scotford

marcuswar said:


> I'll find out on Monday if this has a better feel than the old slot design.


It will do.


----------



## marcuswar

Are you speaking from experience Scotford ?


----------



## marcuswar

Well, used the new keepCup this morning on my commute into works and you were correct Scoford, the triangular drinking hole gives a much better experience. Also the cap itself seems to 'click' into place more thatn the old style where the cap/bung just sites in the hole.


----------



## andrewp

Hario Buono kettle


----------



## Kman10




----------



## froggystyle

Yodel man knocking my door at 8am with a nice shiny new pc!

Actually shocked in didn't just get lobbed over the garden gate.


----------



## Beanosaurus

froggystyle said:


> Yodel man knocking my door at 8am with a nice shiny new pc!
> 
> Actually shocked in didn't just get lobbed over the garden gate.


Did he "Yodel-ayy-hee-hooooo!" on arrival?

If not it should be a novel pre-requisite.


----------



## Beanosaurus

I don't know if I dare show... Pic coming later...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Beanosaurus said:


> Did he "Yodel-ayy-hee-hooooo!" on arrival?
> 
> If not it should be a novel pre-requisite.











Groan


----------



## Daily_Grind

Yea, finally got a decent tamper. Been managing up to now with the rubbish plastic thing left over from an old machine which was 3mm too small!

This does the job properly:


----------



## Obnic

One of CoffeeChap's nuts in a Jiffy bag...

That is one of his Torr 9mm spacer nuts. Makes tamper more comfortable to hold and, I think, adds a rather fetching contrasting band.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## NickdeBug

New work brew kit.

Just tested with Foundry Finca las Meninas. Very tasty although I am sort of dealing with a bit of a caffeine rush now.

View attachment 12702


didn't actually order one with a yellow lid, but quite like it now.


----------



## jeebsy

Welcome to the club

View attachment 12703


----------



## marcuswar

... a tidy desk is a sign of no work being done!


----------



## NickdeBug

Kind of wishing that I had gone for the one cup as well. Still buzzing. Might have to find a coffee friend to share with!

Desk is definitely not tidy. Looks empty because I moved keyboard out of the way to take the photo. Failed to capture the three piles of unread reports and journal papers.

An empty desk is an empty mind!

Although my university chemistry lecturer's favourite saying was "work in a puddle, brain in a muddle". Probably a bit more important when you are trying not to knock the jar of potassium into the sink.


----------



## DoubleShot

Extra White Bubblegum flavour to clear your palette after enjoying a coffee!


----------



## marcuswar

NickdeBug said:


> Kind of wishing that I had gone for the one cup as well. Still buzzing. Might have to find a coffee friend to share with!
> 
> Desk is definitely not tidy. Looks empty because I moved keyboard out of the way to take the photo. Failed to capture the three piles of unread reports and journal papers.
> 
> An empty desk is an empty mind!
> 
> Although my university chemistry lecturer's favourite saying was "work in a puddle, brain in a muddle". Probably a bit more important when you are trying not to knock the jar of potassium into the sink.


LoL, yes.. an untidy desk full of chemicals is probably a sign of someone who is about to get a nasty surprise


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Extra White Bubblegum flavour to clear your palette after enjoying a coffee!


I've had to endure too much rank coffee breath from other people to risk inflicting it on others myself


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

NickdeBug said:


> New work brew kit.
> 
> Just tested with Foundry Finca las Meninas. Very tasty although I am sort of dealing with a bit of a caffeine rush now.
> 
> View attachment 12702
> 
> 
> didn't actually order one with a yellow lid, but quite like it now.


Excuse my ignorance but what is that?


----------



## Chockymonster

marcuswar said:


> ... a tidy desk is a sign of no work being done!


My desk looks like a bomb site at the moment, that must mean I'm doing loads









Which cup is that Jeebsy?


----------



## NickdeBug

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is that?


A Sowden SoftBrew, as endorsed by Jeebsy!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I thought that may have been it. Callum has been raving about his Sowden but I remembered it looking a bit different. His had a pink lid which I thought was quite fetching for him, matched his eyes. He didn't seem to like it that much though.


----------



## NickdeBug

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I thought that may have been it. Callum has been raving about his Sowden but I remembered it looking a bit different. His had a pink lid which I thought was quite fetching for him, matched his eyes. He didn't seem to like it that much though.


I think they call it fuchsia


----------



## jeebsy

Chockymonster said:


> My desk looks like a bomb site at the moment, that must mean I'm doing loads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which cup is that Jeebsy?


The smallest one


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy

Quick verdict on Sowden SoftBrew? I recall you saying it's the least faff as possible but results in the cup, good or just okay?


----------



## Clue

Postie brought 30 ese pods of various manufactures to try out on my work Handpresso and non coffee related Sandlewood and Benzoin Beard oil lol


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## DoubleShot

Boots. Don't keep us in suspense...what's inside? Looks a very large box if it contains only coffee beans?!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Boots. Don't keep us in suspense...what's inside? Looks a very large box if it contains only coffee beans?!


Ha...

Two of these ..


----------



## DoubleShot

Am I the only one licking my lips after seeing that photo?!


----------



## Spooks

Clue said:


> Postie brought 30 ese pods of various manufactures to try out on my work Handpresso and non coffee related Sandlewood and Benzoin Beard oil lol


Ah a fellow bearded brother, good man


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> jeebsy
> 
> Quick verdict on Sowden SoftBrew? I recall you saying it's the least faff as possible but results in the cup, good or just okay?


I dont think i get the best out it, boots and mwjb seem to get sweeter cups out it but the last few days i've down dosed a bit and ground finer which was helped a lot.


----------



## Rhys

Got a triple basket care of Froggystyle, using it in my naked pf so I can watch the bottom better


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha...
> 
> Two of these ..


Origin have some e seriously good packaging.


----------



## big dan

Clue said:


> Postie brought 30 ese pods of various manufactures to try out on my work Handpresso and non coffee related Sandlewood and Benzoin Beard oil lol


I love sandalwood! Didn't know you could get it as a beard oil! Sounds intriguing!

And yes i love origin's packaging! Awesome!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Kilo of green Izuba bourbon rouge (Burundi), ditto Yrga. Plus a couple of gaskets for the Lelit.


----------



## Beanosaurus

I've been a very naughty boy...










While the Zenith is the lovely lady from Fiorentina in the nice white dress.

The E37s is a comparatively silent and squat nightclub bouncer that doesn't muck about!

Got the Zenith hopper on as a temporary thing - it doesn't fit snug.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Its like a solid Tonka toy of a grinder, BOOM! What a beast.


----------



## jeebsy

Beanosaurus said:


> I've been a very naughty boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Zenith is the lovely lady from Fiorentina in the nice white dress.
> 
> The E37s is a comparatively silent and squat nightclub bouncer that doesn't muck about!
> 
> Got the Zenith hopper on as a temporary thing - it doesn't fit snug.


Is that one of those immigrant grinders?


----------



## Chockymonster

A nice delivery from Germany.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice...very nice indeed.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looks like you had a bulk delivery of mobile phones too.


----------



## Beanosaurus

jeebsy said:


> Is that one of those immigrant grinders?


Don't know, never heard him really speak - just momentarily grumbles and vomits coffee.


----------



## jeebsy

Beanosaurus said:


> Don't know, never heard him really speak - just momentarily grumbles and vomits coffee.


Is he French? #xenphobicjokeforclarksonfans

Chocky, that stand is lovely - is it from Torr?


----------



## Beanosaurus

jeebsy said:


> Is he French? #xenphobicjokeforclarksonfans


An Italian from all accounts, you apparently pronounce the name as "Cheee-yaaah-doh" - and once you do you, it's really quite hard to stop especially when you add emotion and expressive hand gestures.

CHEEE-YAAAH-DOH! CHEEE-YAAAH-DOH! CHEEE-YAAAAAAAH-DOOOOH!!!

#pcbridgadesafebants


----------



## Colnago Master

Eureka Mignon and a Silvia steam wand. I'd only just finished making fresh pasta so the kitchen is now a right mess.

Can't believe how much better the wand is. First go was the first time I've ever got the milk to swirl.


----------



## Chockymonster

The Systemic Kid said:


> Looks like you had a bulk delivery of mobile phones too.


186 of the flipping things.... I hate apple configurator!


----------



## DoubleShot

Chockymonster said:


> 186 of the flipping things.... I hate apple configurator!


One more and you could have 187 'um!


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


> Got the Zenith hopper on as a temporary thing


The 's' version of my grinder. Did you have a Zenith 65e, if so would be interested to hear how you think the CHEEE-YAAAH-DOH E37s compares.

Looks quite cool with that hopper. Mines got a standard hopper.

Notice yours has what looks like two little rubber lug holes that presumably the little plastic grinds tray fixes into? My tray just sits on top but slightest knock and it moves or falls off!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Colnago Master said:


> ... a Silvia steam wand...


Me brain slipped a cog and for a moment I had this vision of Harry Potter with a coke-fired boiler strapped to his back, a pipe down under his arm and a release valve on the butt of his Olivander & Stephenson Dreadnought.


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> The 's' version of my grinder. Did you have a Zenith 65e, if so would be interested to hear how you think the CHEEE-YAAAH-DOH E37s compares.
> 
> Looks quite cool with that hopper. Mines got a standard hopper.
> 
> Notice yours has what looks like two little rubber lug holes that presumably the little plastic grinds tray fixes into? My tray just sits on top but slightest knock and it moves or falls off!


First impressions are obviously size and being super super quiet.

Can actually hear what the Mrs is saying to me now which will keep me out of trouble!

Taste wise, sweeter, and a much more rounded finish - no bitterness at all.

The hopper wobbles but to be honest I could use anything in there, with the Zenith there'd be a gap that would need brushing out when changing beans - not exactly a burden though.

I initially wanted a Compak E8 but it wouldn't fit, even with the small hopper and I wasn't prepared to reassemble my kitchen haha!


----------



## DoubleShot

Can't remember if your name was on the group buy list for a glass tube in place of a hopper? I'm going with a 100mm one. Will prevent popcorning as I only add the amount of beans I'm likely to get through, each morning.


----------



## Phil104

Another great mind and mouth bending Foundry delivery:

Finca las Meninas - Mejicanos, El Salvador


----------



## Spooks

Beanosaurus said:


> I've been a very naughty boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Zenith is the lovely lady from Fiorentina in the nice white dress.
> 
> The E37s is a comparatively silent and squat nightclub bouncer that doesn't muck about!
> 
> Got the Zenith hopper on as a temporary thing - it doesn't fit snug.


Very nice indeed, begs the question what's happening to your white 65e


----------



## marcuswar

4 x 250g bags of *Colombia Suarez*

1 x 250g bag of *Brazil Fazenda Pantano*

Courtesy of Smokey Barn. Couldn't resist their offer of 50% off the Suarez.


----------



## DoubleShot

Suarez might not be the biggest name in the Barca squad but boy does it get a lot of mentions in the world of coffee!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

A Bodum Bistro grinder for my french press and Syphon.


----------



## hotmetal

My DSOL supplies for the next month.


----------



## froggystyle

A triple headed laser and a behringer mixer!

Gonna have me a rave.


----------



## Scotford

froggystyle said:


> A triple headed laser and a behringer mixer!
> 
> Gonna have me a rave.


NOW we're talking!


----------



## froggystyle

Big fish, little fish, cardboard box time!!

And the nice parcel man just bought me some double walled tumblers and a hario serving glass thingy...


----------



## Scotford

unce unce unce unce unce unce unce unce unce unce


----------



## Phil104

A syphon - as recommended by Systemic Kid and others on the recent syphon thread and readily available from Amazon and the bay. Just need the butane burner and paper filters or a glass rod thing.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coffee-Syphon-Vacuum-Pot-5-Cup-Coffee-Maker-Siphon-UK-/140986202735?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20d36eba6f


----------



## marcuswar

DoubleShot said:


> Suarez might not be the biggest name in the Barca squad but boy does it get a lot of mentions in the world of coffee!


 Yeah.. I still ordered DESPITE the name


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

had a little order from Grey Seal Coffee in Norfolk, consisting of some bags of:

Brazil Pitangueiras

Colombia Esperanza Entreverdes

Kenya Nyabomite Tatu

Thailand Doi Chaang

and some brewing cards for filter and syphon


----------



## Bruce Boogie

OOOh ~ what mixer, I'm after one before long as we've just got some monster sub cabinets, a decent stereo + sub crossover, so an overhaul of the Peavey mixer amp is due!!


----------



## froggystyle

Bruce Boogie said:


> OOOh ~ what mixer, I'm after one before long as we've just got some monster sub cabinets, a decent stereo + sub crossover, so an overhaul of the Peavey mixer amp is due!!


Its a mixer i bought for my brother, Linky!


----------



## jeebsy

The Behringer mixer that was the copy of the DJM600 was amazing value for money.


----------



## Scotford

Bruce Boogie said:


> OOOh ~ what mixer, I'm after one before long as we've just got some monster sub cabinets, a decent stereo + sub crossover, so an overhaul of the Peavey mixer amp is due!!


Is it for a band? If so you'd probably be better off going for something not designed for DJing.


----------



## Obnic

Yey!

View attachment 12783


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

I used to have one of those and it was a fantastic bit of kit!



jeebsy said:


> The Behringer mixer that was the copy of the DJM600 was amazing value for money.


----------



## GNL

a new la marzocco gs3 av and a ridgeless 20g vst basket. quite excited.


----------



## DoubleShot

GNL said:


> a new la marzocco gs3 av and a ridgeless 20g vst basket. quite excited.


Corr...talk about moving into the BIG league! Nice one. Enjoy!


----------



## Jon

Not today - but I recently took delivery of my MBK Tamper. It's a tight fit.


----------



## deltacharlie26

A rancilio steam wand for my Classic and some descaling solution. Hey ho


----------



## Bruce Boogie

Didn't know it was for DJing - no its for a four piece band, we need about 12 inputs.


----------



## GNL

2kgs of red brick. time for some serious dial-in experimentation!


----------



## GNL

cheers. absolutely loving it!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Atkinson's of Lancaster fame: Prototype blend.

This is my current usual for my daily milk-based beverages.


----------



## deltacharlie26

Puly caff, gasket and blind basket. Reckon I'm going to be backflushing today! Oh and a Motta 58mm tamper.


----------



## froggystyle

2kg of green MM, V60 1 cup and some black coffee bags, all from rave.

Then spotted i didn't order any 01 filters, so placed another order, of course you cant just order boring filters so addedd 1kg of IJ.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Received my scales today as recommended in this thread: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22824-Scales/page2&highlight=scales

They seem to be pretty good, and great for the money!


----------



## Scotford

Fourty two kilos of coffee and a birthday card.









(No pic of bday card, soz)


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Fourty two kilos of coffee


Notice it's labelled up with London Grind printed on the bags, do you have the beans exclusively roasted just for yourselves?


----------



## Scotford

Yeah, all our shops have the same house blend roasted exclusively. Its changing soon, actually. Each site gets their own branding, too.


----------



## oddknack




----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Yeah, all our shops have the same house blend roasted exclusively. Its changing soon, actually. Each site gets their own branding, too.


Happy birthday btw


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Happy birthday btw


Tomorrow...


----------



## 7493

Scotford said:


> Fourty two kilos of coffee and a birthday card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No pic of bday card, soz)


Many happy returns! Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Scotford

Rob666 said:


> Many happy returns! Hope you're having a great day!


Its tomorrow...


----------



## funinacup




----------



## Drewster

oddknack said:


>


I think I've got mine too.......



Scotford said:


> Tomorrow...





Scotford said:


> Its tomorrow...


Hippo Birdy 4 tomorrow!!


----------



## Jon

Scotford said:


> Fourty two kilos of coffee and a birthday card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No pic of bday card, soz)


Happy birthday. ;-)


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


>


Is that the knock?


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> Is that the knock?


Looks like one of the knock 585's doesn't it. Have to admit, they look good.


----------



## funinacup

jeebsy said:


> Is that the knock?


Yup! Feels awesome.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

oddknack said:


>


Is that a lever or is your t-shirt just happy to see me?


----------



## TomBurtonArt

funinacup said:


>


Do let us know how it performs. Just ordered the 585 in black oak with the precision basket.


----------



## DoubleShot

TomBurtonArt said:


> Just ordered the 585 in black oak with the precision basket.


Black Oak was showing as unavailable when I looked, thought that meant not available yet but I'm guessing sold out was more likely. Is there any image of it about?


----------



## TomBurtonArt

DoubleShot said:


> Black Oak was showing as unavailable when I looked, thought that meant not available yet but I'm guessing sold out was more likely. Is there any image of it about?


Really stupid website glitch, when you select the model it gives you two identical models to select from, however one gives you 'walnut (unavailable)' and the other 'black oak (unavailable)'. There is a pic on their site.


----------



## jeebsy

Is it actually 40 for a tamper and a basket?


----------



## TomBurtonArt

£43.50 inc delivery! That's what I paid!


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy said:


> Is it actually 40 for a tamper and a basket?


Yes plus delivery.


----------



## jeebsy

Mega cheap.


----------



## Neill

There's were only 10 available initially I think.


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Mega cheap.


jenns will be doing a stainless steel version of the trap flat 58.55 though, that will be a very nice price (you can nutate with it as well!)


----------



## froggystyle

Not coffee related, but a nice survey report for our new toy, all work is being carried out this week, bit of luck next week i can get my sailors hat on!!

http://www.abcboatsales.com/boat-sales/vidar/


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


>


Prepare for ridiculous 'stay hot' time!


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

You tried one of these, if so, any cop?


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Scotford
> 
> You tried one of these, if so, any cop?


Yeah I had one for a while, it kept things hot foreverrrrrr


----------



## Daren

Scotford said:


> Yeah I had one for a while, it kept things hot foreverrrrrr


The reason I got rid of mine was because it kept coffee to hot foreverrrrr. I bought it with the intention of drinking my coffee on the way to work.... It was still to hot about an hour after I arrived!


----------



## DoubleShot

May try pouring coffee, once made, into a mug of choice to avoid above. Didn't purchase it for its keep warm feature on the go, although that option is there should I want it.


----------



## Spooks

Some Costa Rica Finca Arbar El Manatial Yellow Honey from Hasbean


----------



## froggystyle




----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


>


From the states? Or Ozone?


----------



## NickdeBug

froggystyle said:


>


Very nicely packaged!


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> From the states? Or Ozone?


Ozone.


----------



## froggystyle

NickdeBug said:


> Very nicely packaged!


Very much so, nice strong cardboard outer and well wrapped, top marks to both Ozone and Acaia!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Made By Knock - Heft 585 Black Oak showed up today 36hours after ordering.

Excellent feel, looks great and fits the basket like a glove. Nutating is possible but not to the full extent.

Now looking at buying an all black one when they come in...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Arrived 36 hrs after ordering? That's impressive


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> Arrived 36 hrs after ordering? That's impressive


 And possibly a record. In any event, it's worth celebrating.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Nutating is definitely possible with the 585, just produced some of the best espresso I've ever had from my classic.

Really shows the impact of a good tamper/basket.


----------



## Mrboots2u

TomBurtonArt said:


> Nutating is definitely possible with the 585, just produced some of the best espresso I've ever had from my classic.
> 
> Really shows the impact of a good tamper/basket.


What basket are you using though


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Mrboots2u said:


> What basket are you using though


Using the supplied VST Precision/Strada 17g basket which comes with the Heft 585.

Great fit.


----------



## DoubleShot

TomBurtonArt said:


> Using the supplied VST Precision/Strada 17g basket which comes with the Heft 585.
> 
> Great fit.


Can you confirm that it is a ridged basket please? Thanks.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Yep it's a ridged LaMarcozza Precision un-certified 17g basket, which is supposed to be exactly the same as the Strada ones.


----------



## marcuswar

A Samsung wireless audio-multiroom hub. A free offer with the Samsung Tv my youngest bought at Christmas. They were obviously inundated with people claiming as it's taken nearly 3 months to arrive. Not sure if it's going on eBay or if I can make any use of it yet.


----------



## DoubleShot

Prefer the cashback offers (£150 on select tv purchases) that Samsung run from time to time for that very reason.


----------



## marcuswar

Yeah. Just a happy coincidence that the offer was on the TV he wanted, it certainly didn't sway me into buying that particular model.


----------



## froggystyle

A very, very big heavy box from BB!


----------



## aaroncornish

I have been waiting for this Froggy!!

Good job I got my Zenith delivered to home, not sure how I would have managed to get a box like that home from work on my handlebars


----------



## froggystyle

Plenty of room in the back of the Touareg, although was supposed to go shopping after work, not sure i want to leave this box in the car now.


----------



## aaroncornish

froggystyle said:


> Plenty of room in the back of the Touareg, although was supposed to go shopping after work, not sure i want to leave this box in the car now.


SHOPPING! Pah! Just starve. The caffeine will see you through

Aaron


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

One of them there IMS shower screens

View attachment 12929


Why? Why not it was a tenner......

Should have measured the old one first as this new one is 54.7mm to the old ones 50mm so kinda fits onto the head rather than into. God knows if thats right or not but just had a espresso and did some water flows without PF and all seems to work lol

Comparing the two the IMS compared to the standard fitted one has holes covering a larger area of the puck which in my head means better and more even coverage of water over the puck. That also in my little head in theory would be a better thing.

Didn't work any of that out before hand just now it's here pffft, like I said it was a tenner so I thought worth a try. The espresso seemed nice enough.......

Might be in my head but flow seemed a tad quicker at usual ratio, tamp, grind with this bean that's a fine line to getting it good or choking machine. If that is the case then it means I may be able to tighten my grind on these oily fruity numbers I'm really liking and get a bit more flavour out!

We'll see


----------



## hotmetal

Forum tee arrived this arvo.


----------



## Daren

hotmetal said:


> Forum tee arrived this arvo.


Mine too ?


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1473 by wjheenan, on Flickr

2kg of Foundry's finest


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ooh - that looks very nice. Look forward to a tasting review.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ooh - that looks very nice. Look forward to a tasting review.


Well that one is yours mate


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Mrboots2u said:


>


Most acclaimed coffee? Thought that was Kopi Luwak


----------



## Scotford

Acclaimed, not controversial.


----------



## Phil104

Arrived today a Friis canister, a cona glass rod (to complete the syphon kit), and Dylan's 'Shadow in the Night', all off ebay and delivered super fast. Yesterday - the mighty forum-T.


----------



## cracker666

Three tickets for the VOLKSWORLD SHOW tomorrow.


----------



## Jon

cracker666 said:


> Three tickets for the VOLKSWORLD SHOW tomorrow.


Where's that on!? Used to love the split screen VW vans.


----------



## cracker666

Sandown racecourse, esher


----------



## Jon

Cool Thanks. I last went 19 years ago to that. Might skulk on over!


----------



## Obnic

How many days is it on for. Can you get tickets on the gate?


----------



## Jon

Obnic said:


> How many days is it on for. Can you get tickets on the gate?


2 - yes - £16/day


----------



## cracker666

Need parts for my 60/61 Karmann Ghia


----------



## Jon

Nice. Love them. Must be worth some wedge now.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

The world atlas of coffee, and a Hario pouring kettle


----------



## teejay41

RKC REX-C100 PID to modify a Gaggia Baby's temperature control. Unfortunately, for the second time running, it was the wrong one, with no alarm output (needed to control steam temperature). Grrrr! Now given up on that eBay seller and gone for a Mypin T Series instead which, although dearer, has everything I need and is a bit smaller, so easier to house.


----------



## MooMaa

Can you spot the difference.

















Yes, its Astoria Major Auto.

Great exterior condition, no chips on the paint, removed and cleaned dosser and burr chamber, lots of stale coffee, removed both auto switches.

It's been on the counter for 24 hours and SWMBO still hasn't noticed, or hasn't said anything.


----------



## coffeechap

Nice one, that's the one from ebay isn't it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MooMaa said:


> Can you spot the difference.
> 
> View attachment 12980
> 
> 
> View attachment 12981
> 
> 
> Yes, its Astoria Major Auto.
> 
> Great exterior condition, no chips on the paint, removed and cleaned dosser and burr chamber, lots of stale coffee, removed both auto switches.
> 
> It's been on the counter for 24 hours and SWMBO still hasn't noticed, or hasn't said anything.


Thats a great pics shows you just how little space one of these "big commercial grinders " takes up


----------



## aaroncornish

MooMaa said:


> Can you spot the difference.
> 
> View attachment 12980
> 
> 
> View attachment 12981
> 
> 
> Yes, its Astoria Major Auto.
> 
> Great exterior condition, no chips on the paint, removed and cleaned dosser and burr chamber, lots of stale coffee, removed both auto switches.
> 
> It's been on the counter for 24 hours and SWMBO still hasn't noticed, or hasn't said anything.


I didn't even notice the grinder was just about to say that you had moved the PID









Time for another shot


----------



## Grimley

These are still on offer BTW. I paid just over a tenner inc. postage.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Took a quick run to the Green Park Market in Bath. Round Hill Roastery have a stall set up each Sat morn. £5 a bag 250g and it's good stuff!

These should tide me over till the LSOL comes fron Rave in about a week then gets rested for a bit.

View attachment 12986


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre

Is that a picture of a pizza slice on your socks? Off the hook, wild style if so, lol!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> Sk8-bizarre
> 
> Is that a picture of a pizza slice on your socks? Off the hook, wild style if so, lol!


Bloody hell well spotted, not very conventional dresser I suppose in some eyes lol

It was these I have them in both colourways, fav socks!

View attachment 12993


View attachment 12994


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Bloody hell well spotted, not very conventional dresser I suppose in some eyes lol
> 
> It was these I have them in both colourways, fav socks!


You hipster!


----------



## MooMaa

coffeechap said:


> Nice one, that's the one from ebay isn't it?


That's right, I thought it was worth a punt as it seemed the same price as Super jollys go for, and it was black which I really wanted to match Classic.

OMG, it is fast, it grinds 17.5 g in about a fifth of the time the Super Best did.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> You hipster!


Hahaha skate socks mate, Welcome Skateboards. Look them up I have a few of their decks.


----------



## jeebsy

i got my mate a pair of these a while back


----------



## froggystyle

Is he a gardener?


----------



## DoubleShot

froggystyle said:


> Is he a gardener?


...of exotic plants!


----------



## froggystyle

My gran likes exotic plants, maybe i should get her some that shaped!


----------



## DoubleShot

froggystyle said:


> My gran likes exotic plants, maybe i should get her some that shaped!


*pictures froggystyle's Gran high as a kite!*


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> You hipster!


Who summoned me from my slumber?


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## FullBloomCoffee

you got it then


----------



## DoubleShot

Yup, shipped very late last night and arrived this morning!  Very much looking forward to learning more about the world of coffee. Thanks Mrboots2u for suggesting this book.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I want to rub the cover and get grubby with its textures. It looks wonderful!


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah nice touch, the book cover resembling the look and feel of the sacks coffee beans often get transported in.


----------



## tonyfisher

DoubleShot said:


>


i also want to familiarise myself with the different beans. next on my shopping list.







let us know if its any good.


----------



## DoubleShot

Didn't know who James Hoffman was until someone posted a clip of him chatting about Black Eagle gravimetric machine. Then looked him up on YouTube, to discover he was only UK Barista Champion back in 2007 and WBC finalist two years running. Looked like a younger version of Mrboots2u back then too!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ive never been that tall or good at making coffee or eloquent .....( list carries on and on ....)


----------



## Scotford

The Atlas is a really good read and is rea;;y useful to have to hand.


----------



## The resurrection

Just arrived today great fit in the VST basket


----------



## Scotford

Our spring single origin. Played a bit with the recipe today but still a bit TOO fresh.


----------



## Neill

My new grinder. Big flat burrs are so last year. It's all about the rollers now.









Also comes with a drill attachment if you can't be bothered with manual use.


----------



## hotmetal

Housegrind? Garagegrind? Causgrind? Madebyknockitdown? ?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

DoubleShot said:


> Didn't know who James Hoffman was until someone posted a clip of him chatting about Black Eagle gravimetric machine. Then looked him up on YouTube, to discover he was only UK Barista Champion back in 2007 and WBC finalist two years running. Looked like a younger version of Mrboots2u back then too!


He's also the CEO of Square Mile Coffee Roasters


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks for reminding me about that. Found something I noted down a long time ago:

Square Mile - owned by James Hoffman (2007 world barista champion) and Anette Moldvaer (2007 world cupping champion). Reputation as one of the best coffee roasting companies in the world.

Will definitely be ordering some beans from them to try.

Any recommendations from those who have tried any?


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Square Mile - owned by James Hoffman (2007 world barista champion) and Anette Moldvaer (2007 world cupping champion). Reputation as one of the best coffee roasting companies in the world.
> 
> Will definitely be ordering some beans from them to try.
> 
> Any recommendations from those who have tried any?


Sweetshop


----------



## DoubleShot

Top of my list jeebsy. Though I thought I read someone mentioned temporarily not available at the minute?


----------



## jeebsy

I don't know, try the Square Mile website


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

the go to bean at a lot of London shops at the moment is the Square Mile Red Brick


----------



## DoubleShot

BeanAbout

Thanks. Added to shortlist.


----------



## Neill

hotmetal said:


> Housegrind? Garagegrind? Causgrind? Madebyknockitdown?


It's called a bulldog. Definitely a bit of a beast.


----------



## Scotford

BeanAbout said:


> the go to bean at a lot of London shops at the moment is the Square Mile Red Brick


It has been for quite some time. SqM take a lot of care in making sure that it's going to be served well.


----------



## Mr O

Some Morgan Blue - degreaser and White Lightning - Epic Ride lube, for my bike chain. And a Giro bike helmet.


----------



## Scotford

@Neill WTF is that?!?


----------



## jeebsy

Oat roller?


----------



## Scotford

Looks like a tree shredder!


----------



## 4515

Today he brought


----------



## jeebsy

Posy has got to be one of the best tasting notes yet


----------



## 4515

My palate isnt so well defined to detect how the flowers are arranged

The description means that I may well be tested with this coffee as it isnt the stuff I'd normally buy. I guess thats the beauty of subscriptions - you dont stay in your comfort zone.


----------



## Neill

Scotford said:


> Looks like a tree shredder!


Jeebsy is close. It's a malt mill for home brewing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Today he brought


Look how that lever has changed you to the light side ........


----------



## Phil104

working dog said:


> Today he brought


+1


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> Posy has got to be one of the best tasting notes yet


Jeebsy, Are you going to work that into your tasting notes?


----------



## 4515

Mrboots2u said:


> Look how that lever has changed you to the light side ........


I started with loads of HB beans and then went darker for a change. I am enjoying all beans more with the L1, especially lighter roasts. Still love coffee compass jampit so can appreciate a lot of different roasts


----------



## johnealey

As my roaster still in pieces awaiting any advice from anyone more sensible than me:

View attachment 13070


2 from HasBean, Hill and Valley and some more mystery 2 greens for when the roaster finally gets put back together (top cover of mechanism standing upright acting as a backdrop on the right next to the Torr Ti taking a sneaky peek out at the world)

John


----------



## roaringboy

Popped in a cheeky v60. Thought I'd give it a punt for £15. Had a couple of cups from it - 12g to 160g - very nice. Problem is I've convinced myself I need a new grinder as I can't be arsed fiddling with the super jolly which is dialled in for espresso!


----------



## Kman10

my sub plus a bag of bold street coffee house blend (has bean do it for them) Easter weekend is sorted


----------



## NickdeBug

New stash of Rocko Mountain, although strictly speaking they arrived yesterday. I found them sitting outside a door that we don't use much.

Beginning to regard Foundry as my dealer. Can I wait for them to degas a bit before my next fix?


----------



## teejay41

Can't seem to get my head round consistent tamping... reluctant to spend £100+ on an Espro calibrated tamper as I have a perfectly good 58mm Motta. Found this on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251181496105...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT and at £23.50, not outrageously costly. Although advertised at 16kg (35lb) max, the product shipped - with free 48hr courier delivery - is 25kg (55lb) capacity... even better! It's absolutely brilliant for tamping. Simply sit the dosed portafilter (on its cradle thingy) on the weighbed, tare and tamp to 30lb. Carries a 30-year warranty too, would you believe! Weighs letters, parcels, recipe ingredients et al too. Highly recommended for unskilled tampers like me.


----------



## Rhys

teejay41 said:


> Can't seem to get my head round consistent tamping... reluctant to spend £100+ on an Espro calibrated tamper as I have a perfectly good 58mm Motta. Found this on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251181496105...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT and at £23.50, not outrageously dear. Although advertised at 16kg (35lb) max, the product shipped - with free 48hr courier delivery - is 25kg (55lb) capacity... even better! It's absolutely brilliant for tamping. Simply sit the dosed portafilter (on its cradle thingy) on the weighbed, tare and tamp to 30lb. Weighs letters, parcels, recipe ingredients et al too. Highly recommended for unskilled tampers like me!


Won't fit under the grouphead though to weigh output...







I'll get me coat...


----------



## DoubleShot

teejay41

It's great that it's working for you but had you not considered just using digital bathroom scales and getting muscle memory from repeatedly pushing down on it until you reach your target pressure (30 lbs for example)?


----------



## teejay41

No, I use miniature high-res. scales for that, and for weighing the dose in the first place. They weigh upto 300g with a display resolution of 0.01g. Weren't expensive either... around £8.00 if I recall.



Rhys said:


> Won't fit under the grouphead though to weigh output...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get me coat...


----------



## teejay41

Yes, I tried that, but my puny muscles are forever forgetting. Discovered that I was actually tamping at 20lb or less. Anyway, I'm a gadgeteer!



DoubleShot said:


> teejay41
> 
> It's great that it's working for you but had you not considered just using digital bathroom scales and getting muscle memory from repeatedly pushing down on it until you reach your target pressure (30 lbs for example)?


----------



## roaringboy

I barely use more than the weight of the tamper, then polish. Rely on the grind and distribution more than tamping.


----------



## truegrace

roaringboy said:


> I barely use more than the weight of the tamper, then polish. Rely on the grind and distribution more than tamping.


I try to do the same now and just grind finer. Used to tamp like I was trying to pin down a mountain gorilla until I watched CC pull me a shot on the L1 in rave when I bought my super jolly, much better method!


----------



## Rhys

roaringboy said:


> I barely use more than the weight of the tamper, then polish. Rely on the grind and distribution more than tamping.


Starting to do that myself now, grind finer - tamp lighter.


----------



## Mr O

Today I was the postman and I delivered me a nice little knock out drawer (after I'd been to collect it)


----------



## Jon

Mythos Clump Crusher!

Fitting not so simple. (Although I did remove my tamper instead.)


----------



## Spooks

Completely non coffee related and not really postie but new (to me)bike found its way to my home. Little bit excited, and great reason to have a coffee


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Nearly the same Spooks but went and picked up these today......

View attachment 13186


Never had any Profiles before so way excited and to go on a custom frame I'm having done by Ted James Design. Not cool or hipster enough for a fixie just sad and old but getting a new BMX lol. *The reason I don't have a grinder yet*

If your into bikes look him up man, good stuff.

Celebrated with a double espresso on my return!


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre

Do you race or do BMX freestyling? Or just a big kid who is hanging on to childhood?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Did just mess about mate and ride trails, then shoulder (rotator cuff) went. Seems ok now. Current ride old Terrible One Barcode Nate Wessel not on trails again yet and hoping but messing about.....hence custom frame build wanted to when got the Barcode couldn't afford it....

*"Don't grow up its a trap"* full believer.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Flibster said:


> Courier just dropped off a 2nd AMD Radeon R9 290, 32gb more ram and a second 8 core 3.4ghz Xeon chip for my workstation. Should give it a nice little speed bump. Still only expecting at most a 1/3rd reduction in processing time tbh. But a bit of a larger bump in realtime work with the second 290.
> 
> Credit card sobbed a little though.


What are you doing with it? Recently got a Lenovo server with a Xeon quad core processor dirt cheap as a server/NAS. Bit overkill bit can handle Plex transcoding with ease now!


----------



## funinacup

Oops.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

See you've gone for the remote control upgrade model, Michael


----------



## Neill

Is it plumbed there? Looks like you'll be operating it on your knees! Nice looking machibe.


----------



## funinacup

Neill said:


> Is it plumbed there? Looks like you'll be operating it on your knees! Nice looking machibe.


Haha yes need to get a unit sorted for it to live on. It's running off a bottle.


----------



## Neill

funinacup said:


> Haha yes need to get a unit sorted for it to live on. It's running off a bottle.


To run it off a bottle do you just stick the in pipe in it or do you need another pump? Does it run off domestic electricity?


----------



## Mrboots2u

funinacup said:


> Oops.


Linea 1 Group ? ( as opposed to linea mini )


----------



## funinacup

Neill said:


> To run it off a bottle do you just stick the in pipe in it or do you need another pump? Does it run off domestic electricity?


Just dunk the hose in the water. Ideally with a non-return valve on the end.

This is 2.3kw so runs on a regular plug.


----------



## El carajillo

funinacup said:


> Oops.


Is that where the moon lander went ?????


----------



## gman147

Awesome piece of kit mate


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Linea 1 Group ? ( as opposed to linea mini )


I saw this yesterday, there is absolutely nothing mini about it


----------



## ianbutler83

That Linea's a beauty. Enjoy it!


----------



## funinacup

jeebsy said:


> I saw this yesterday, there is absolutely nothing mini about it


Looks like a 3 Group in the flat!


----------



## DoubleShot

Judging by the table it's on (looks like same one from IKEA I purchased many moons ago) it's not huge for a commercial machine but obviously significantly bigger than all domestic machines.


----------



## Scotford

Now THAT is a home machine!!!


----------



## teejay41

As there are no Posties about on Easter Monday, I thought I'd share this. Bought locally the other day as a pack of six, I call them shot-pots, but they're labelled as chutney pots (or it might have been jam pots - can't quite remember). Sturdily made of stainless steel, their size is 58mm across the top face, 35mm across the base, 47mm tall, they each weigh 17g and hold exactly 50ml to the brim. There are no calibration markings unfortunately, as they're not intended for coffee shots. But their most remarkable feature is their price... bought from Poundland! Say n'more.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Not post but popped into Repack and had a lovely shot of this

View attachment 13239


from JP who also sorted me with some beans to tide me over until Rave LSOL arrives and can be rested. Lifesaver, much thanks!!

Worthy mention with sorting my boy with what appears to be the best hot chocolate he has ever had, and he's had a few!!! Out of ten, "The biggest number in the world!". Praise indeed.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lucky boy that notes stuff is meant to be very tasty...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It is, I am getting a slightly more acidic edge off my classic 18/36g 30secs to a mellower shot from the pull JP did me but his machine is a little better!

Great bloke and cafe, super friendly and has twice bailed me out in my time of need now.


----------



## 4515

These bad boys


----------



## c_squared

Treated myself to a new barbour jacket, just in time for...summer . Well knowing our summers it may just get some use!


----------



## malling

DoubleShot said:


> Judging by the table it's on (looks like same one from IKEA I purchased many moons ago) it's not huge for a commercial machine but obviously significantly bigger than all domestic machines.


Even for a one group commercial Machine the Linea is rather big, It is 56cm in width, that is something like 16-22cm wider then most commercial one group machines I'm familiar with and is about the same size as a compact two group machine!

Normally a one group is only deeper and higher and perhaps slightly wider then the DB E61 prosumer Machines category, but the Linea is more then 60% wider. The only small about it is it's overall hight, and that might full someone to think it's not that big. But it is massive, no wonder LM Decided to shrink it down to a more home friendly size.

lovely machine and congrats, although it looks a bit out of place on that tiny table.


----------



## JayMac

The start of my new coffee corner.

Now off to make a lousy espresso from pre-ground coffee! Whohoo - I've never been so excited for what is bound to be bad coffee!









And then to finally win an auction for a grinder... somehow.


----------



## froggystyle

A little thank you present from my little Bro, funny thing is he knew exactly what to get me without any prompting, not that i bore him with tales of coffee mind.


----------



## DoubleShot

Excellent and informative book that froggystyle.


----------



## froggystyle

Hope so, just need some quite time now to read it.


----------



## DoubleShot

I was going to read it cover to cover (still might?). But so far I've flicked straight to various chapters of interest.

As Scotford, rightly said, it's a great book to have at hand.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Just turned up with a bonus gift of tamp mat and a little sample of some beans.

I shan't be trying it out today though, as I've been stricken with man-flu for a few days and found myself entirely disgusted by even the thought of coffee... let's hope this wears off soon


----------



## Jon

Mister_Tad said:


> Just turned up with a bonus gift of tamp mat and a little sample of some beans.
> 
> I shan't be trying it out today though, as I've been stricken with man-flu for a few days and found myself entirely disgusted by even the thought of coffee... let's hope this wears off soon


Got to love a cheeky little unexpected bonus gift, especially when it's good.

Get well soon - can't imagine not wanting a coffee - bit like not wanting to breathe.


----------



## Mister_Tad

jonc said:


> Got to love a cheeky little unexpected bonus gift, especially when it's good.
> 
> Get well soon - can't imagine not wanting a coffee - bit like not wanting to breathe.


It's been three days now and it has me a little concerned as I'm feeling better for the most part, but the thought of coffee still makes me a bit queasy.

I've heard of a virus that leaves the affected with a meat intolerance permanently, and this terrifies me equally as much!


----------



## Jon

Mister_Tad said:


> It's been three days now and it has me a little concerned as I'm feeling better for the most part, but the thought of coffee still makes me a bit queasy.
> 
> I've heard of a virus that leaves the affected with a meat intolerance permanently, and this terrifies me equally as much!


Don't forget: meat is murder.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Mmmmm, delicious murder.


----------



## DoubleShot

Worktop saver.


----------



## truegrace

Woop woop!


----------



## big dan

Looks good truegrace. you're username doesn't have anything to do with the candle company does it? Love their stuff!


----------



## NickdeBug

truegrace said:


> Woop woop!


Nice!

Would love to get one of these edge tamper mats but we have a 9 month old labrador pup who would simply regard this as an invitation


----------



## truegrace

big dan said:


> Looks good truegrace. you're username doesn't have anything to do with the candle company does it? Love their stuff!


No, not even sure where it came from, used the name since playing command and conquer red alert 2 online about 15 years ago and stuck with it since!


----------



## truegrace

NickdeBug said:


> Nice!
> 
> Would love to get one of these edge tamper mats but we have a 9 month old labrador pup who would simply regard this as an invitation


We have 2 jack Russell's who would, thankfully they don't normally jump that high! Just need to decide on what machine to buy now to replace my classic. Been looking at a new la spaz mini this morning from coffee omega as would keep the missus quiet getting it with the red surround!


----------



## NickdeBug

truegrace said:


> We have 2 jack Russell's who would, thankfully they don't normally jump that high! Just need to decide on what machine to buy now to replace my classic. Been looking at a new la spaz mini this morning from coffee omega as would keep the missus quiet getting it with the red surround!


Check out one of the other site sponsors - Beanheroes - they have a very good price on the La Spaz mini at the moment


----------



## truegrace

NickdeBug said:


> Check out one of the other site sponsors - Beanheroes - they have a very good price on the La Spaz mini at the moment


I am tempted as that's even cheaper than coffee omega, but its just the small basket that puts me off a bit! Too many choices!

My lsol rave just turned up as well so double bubble!


----------



## jeebsy

truegrace said:


> My lsol rave just turned up as well so double bubble!


*prays to God*


----------



## Chockymonster

A replacement part form my duetto from Bella Barista and some free beans. No LSOL stuff yet though


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13278


And the lsol...Still two courier deliveries to go hopefully


----------



## Chockymonster

LSOL delivery has just arrived. Smells wonderful.


----------



## 4515

Lsol, comedic sign for the bar and a new set of clips to hold the bubbler ring in place on the hot tub


----------



## froggystyle

Big fat hefty Torr!

Thanks CC


----------



## froggystyle

working dog said:


> Lsol, comedic sign for the bar and a new set of clips to hold the bubbler ring in place on the hot tub


Bar and hot tub..... Party at yours!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

LSOL from Rave is in, quick squeeze delivers gooooood aroma!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Get a load of those tasting notes


----------



## DoubleShot

froggystyle said:


> Big fat hefty Torr!


Shiny and...RED!


----------



## NickdeBug

Mrboots2u said:


> Get a load of those tasting notes


mmmmmmmm....fruity!


----------



## DoubleShot

Had a glass of cloudy lemonade raspberry earlier which was tasty. Imagine that taste in a coffee bean!


----------



## Lefteye

The world atlas of coffee. A bit of light reading for my hols.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Gaggia IMS shower screen.









Just need to fix my broken Gaggia now.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13285


The postie did good today


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 13285
> 
> 
> The postie did good today


Whoa, good delivery. What's the portafilter?

in fact, what's everything....I'm nosey


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 13285
> 
> 
> The postie did good today


some of that looks very familiar!


----------



## jeebsy

K30, mini hopper, upgraded burr chamber/chute, portafilter rest, ceramic open spouted portafilter (like this), Rave LSOL


----------



## Dallah

I finally have a grinder that isn't powered by my arm and which gets me from zero to espresso in seconds instead of minutes.


----------



## JayMac

A simple (and cheap) Motta tamper. Bought because it looked like it would match my Ariete and not break the bank.

To my surprise it matched really well indeed. In case anyone else wants to match such a machine:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003ICKH3M?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00


----------



## andrewp

A Kalita Wave style set


----------



## Orangertange

Yeah!!


----------



## Orangertange

Almost forgot... Chur very much Reiss, unbelievable customer service!!


----------



## Mr O

a cheap n cheerful stainless milk jug (i don't do milk you know)


----------



## Rhys

Got a cheap and cheerful stainless steel milk jug from Barnitts in York (general hardware store), surprised as I've tried everywhere (John Lewis had one at a stupid price). Popped in to look for something else and saw lots of mocka pots and coffee stuff including a range of different sized milk jugs - so bought a 12 oz.


----------



## DoubleShot

Orangertange said:


> View attachment 13300


Looks über sexxxy in black or white!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

View attachment 13313


Just dashed to the market in Bath, Round Hill Spring X3 and a bag of their decaf. Gets to rest until the Rave stuff is done......am finally starting to plan ahead so I don't run out or worse have it and have to break into it before its rested.....


----------



## Mister_Tad

A pressie from my business partner turned up this morning, which is going to take its place on the blank wall in coffee corner.

http://www.stellavie.com/home/en/products/print-silkscreen-espresso-art-and-science-black-creme-white/

Oddly enough the Mrs and I were just chatting recently that it would be nice to have something coffee related take its place there, but we didn't fancy the IMO naff "continental cafe" sort of prints that seem to be everywhere - i.e. http://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Cafe-de-Matin-Posters_i376199_.htm


----------



## hotmetal

Agree with that Mr Tad! Cool poster. I do like a nice bit of typography. Ought to design my own really but got too much paid work on to have time to mess about doing 'work' at home for 'fun'.


----------



## Kman10

free bag as my other burst in transit ?


----------



## malling

Just received this Nice Torr tamper today in Olive wood and a couple of Strada basket


----------



## DoubleShot

Borosilicate glass tube hopper.

Thanks NickdeBug!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

DoubleShot said:


> Borosilicate glass tube hopper.
> 
> Thanks NickdeBug!


Let's see it in situ!


----------



## DoubleShot

TomBurtonArt said:


> Let's see it in situ!


Posted a couple of photos on NickdeBug's Borosilicate Glass Tube Hopper thread. Need to sort out a stainless steel type rod to use as a weight then can start using it...


----------



## Obnic

DoubleShot said:


> ....Need to sort out a stainless steel type rod to use as a weight then can start using it...


Mail to confirm but I'm pretty sure these will be the right diameter. I use onein the my Robur tube hopper.

Edit: just seen your other post about size troubles. The Robur neck is c.64mm and I used 3mm thick tubing. Weight was about 56mm diameter. So this would be ideal if you had the right sized tube.


----------



## DoubleShot

Think I need 51mm diameter? Probably 50mm or so in length? Need to check how far up the tube 100g of beans fill up. That's approximately the maximum I use in the mornings.


----------



## Kman10




----------



## DoubleShot

One of the few coffee roasters sharing suggested recipes. Okay, we won't go there judging by some of the comments on the other thread!


----------



## froggystyle

40ml Volume !


----------



## garydyke1

Not much of a recipe is it


----------



## jeebsy

Break out the shot glasses


----------



## froggystyle

Tuppence and a shilling per bag?


----------



## Jedi oh

Today I got some coffee, Colombia Coocentral. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## froggystyle

Jedi oh said:


> Today I got some coffee, Colombia Coocentral. Looking forward to trying it.


Those are not the beans your looking for...


----------



## aaroncornish




----------



## DoubleShot

aaroncornish

If you haven't already, drop marcuswar a PM for info and a download link for the Tasker script (Android only at present I'm afraid!) he has written for WeMo switches. There's a big thread about the development etc:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20239-belkin-wemo


----------



## aaroncornish

DoubleShot said:


> aaroncornish
> 
> If you haven't already, drop marcuswar a PM for info and a download link for the Tasker script (Android only at present I'm afraid!) he has written for WeMo switches. There's a big thread about the development etc:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20239-belkin-wemo


Hey! I have been reading that. Sadly I am on iOS

Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## Phil104

Caffeine magazine April/May edition popped through the letter box today - quick flick through - article on Maxwell and a feature on Sheffield - great to see it included a highlighted box about Foundry.


----------



## DoubleShot

aaroncornish said:


> Hey! I have been reading that. Sadly I am on iOS


Me too but I bought a cheap Android tablet partly to run marcuswar's Tasker script!


----------



## 4515

Two new gears for my parents lawnmower and a flat pack hardwood garden swing bench

Thats my evening mapped out


----------



## audio2

Just received an Amazon Fire TV Stick, so will watch a film with a cup of expresso.


----------



## Dallah

More yummy beans


----------



## eyesblue

a trio of Rave bean packs which was lucky cus i was one cup away from being out of coffee !!!!


----------



## Dallah

eyesblue said:


> a trio of Rave bean packs which was lucky cus i was one cup away from being out of coffee !!!!


Exactly the position I was in until Rave sorted me out. How long until the 1 1/4 kilo go?


----------



## 4515

Today there was nothing coffee related but he brought me these - 40 laurel to patch up the hedge










That's tonight's work sorted. And yesterday's swing bench was built last night before a couple of glasses of pinotage.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Wow, a dog that can do DIY - do you hire him out??


----------



## 4515

German Shepherds Patrick - theyre very clever dogs

Just as well as the instructions were not that great


----------



## froggystyle

Send him my way, he can dig out the garden ready for my new man/coffee cave coming on the 27th!

Ill pay him in Schmackos!


----------



## 4515

They can dig the garden up - no problem

As long as youre not fussy where the hole should be

Just finished patching up the lawn where they 'helped' me


----------



## Neill

working dog said:


> They can dig the garden up - no problem
> 
> As long as youre not fussy where the hole should be
> 
> Just finished patching up the lawn where they 'helped' me


Any time I try to do anything in the garden my GSD tries to join in which either involves digging a hole where you don't want it or pulling out a plant that wasn't what you were removing. I think she's trying to be involved


----------



## 4515

yep - Sam, my other GSD thought he was helping by licking my face whilst I was trying to locate the captive nuts to the bolts whilst Inca was chasing her tail in the borders

dont think either helped that much !


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## Eyedee

N.I.P for driving 39 mph in a 30 zone. Dismal.

Ian


----------



## eyesblue

ridland said:


> Exactly the position I was in until Rave sorted me out. How long until the 1 1/4 kilo go?


three 250g packs will prob last me 4 weeks which means i will be empty in 3 lol, loving the signature blend at mo !!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Brought me nothing .....got no coffee


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Brought me nothing .....got no coffee


This is up right up there in the list of 1st world problems along with my cleaners threw away my special coffee water


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> This is up right up there in the lost of 1st world problems along with my cleaners through away my special coffee water


Did they?

That's awful....


----------



## Rhys

Xpenno said:


> This is up right up there in the lost of 1st world problems along with my cleaners through away my special coffee water


kahlúa?


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> This is up right up there in the lost of 1st world problems along with my cleaners through away my special coffee water


Unforgivable


----------



## Yes Row

Xpenno said:


> This is up right up there in the lost of 1st world problems along with my cleaners through away my special coffee water


Is it not threw.... shit here we go again.


----------



## Xpenno

Rhys said:


> kahlúa?


I wish!


----------



## Xpenno

Yes Row said:


> Is it not threw.... shit here we go again.


Lol, I've amended my post to try and save face!


----------



## DoubleShot

Are you going to be replacing your cleaner now?


----------



## Xpenno

DoubleShot said:


> Are you going to be replacing your cleaner now?


Seriously considering it!


----------



## Drewster

Eyedee said:


> N.I.P for driving 39 mph in a 30 zone. Dismal.
> 
> Ian


I feel your pain............... which reminds me I need to book a course! ;-)


----------



## Drewster

But on the delivery front I got home tonight to get:

a) A nice white ceramic V60 cone

b) A nice V60 jug

c) Some V60 filters

d) Some Columbian beans (free with the above)

e) Some Green tea & some Jasmine tea

These were all birthday prezzies

f) An HTC One M9


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

3D printed doser funnel from Whiteyj. Very nice, just used it works lovely and tidy. Happy days!


----------



## Neill

Foundry roasted beans- the Ethiopian yirg and the Rwandan bourbon.

Like the fit through the letterbox packaging.


----------



## truegrace

Not quite the postie but the latest addition to the kitchen. Was all set for the QM lever but found this instead for less!


----------



## coffeechap

Is that new? Where did you get it for less than £1350


----------



## truegrace

coffeechap said:


> Is that new? Where did you get it for less than £1350


Not new, 3 months old and used 3 or 4 times, but couldn't resist! Makes the SJ look small though in comparison. Just need to get something to protect the cup warmer and good to go. Going to tank feed for now but plumb in at some point soon. The only beans I have are the lsol rave so maybe not the best to start with!

Now I have a shiney new machine though def gonna look for some one to one tuition in the next month or so.


----------



## marcuswar

Can't really see properly in that picture but it looks like there is something like a pram hood behind the machine? Is that some kind of cover to protect it when not in use?


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


> Can't really see properly in that picture but it looks like there is something like a pram hood behind the machine? Is that some kind of cover to protect it when not in use?


Or to hide it from the Mrs?


----------



## truegrace

marcuswar said:


> Can't really see properly in that picture but it looks like there is something like a pram hood behind the machine? Is that some kind of cover to protect it when not in use?


Its a rocket dust cover, nothing fancy, just a branded bag with a pull string, looks nice though !


----------



## marcuswar

Cool.. I've not seen those before. Although I'm not sure I'd be hiding it away if I had one. I'd have a couple of spot lights directed at it and some led accent lighting underneath


----------



## truegrace

marcuswar said:


> Cool.. I've not seen those before. Although I'm not sure I'd be hiding it away if I had one. I'd have a couple of spot lights directed at it and some led accent lighting underneath


It's only been covered as I wont be using it until Monday, it does look superb though. Should hopefully be a bit of a improvement from the classic!


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


> I'd have a couple of spot lights directed at it and some led accent lighting underneath


No doubt controlled via your Moto G or similar?!


----------



## marcuswar

DoubleShot said:


> No doubt controlled via your Moto G or similar?!


Nahh, better than that... it'd be connected to a PIR and the home automation server so that when ever anyone entered the kitchen it would be illuminated while the hood slowly opened and the kitchen speaker played "2001 a space odyssey" ("Thus Spake Zarathustra"by Strauss) ;


----------



## teejay41

Not actually today, as it's Sunday and Posties have a day off.

But yesterday, my Postie prezzie was 'The World Atlas of Coffee - From Beans to Brewing; Coffees Explored, Explained and Enjoyed' by James Hoffmann. I usually have all my books on Kindle, but as this large and handsome hardback was only a couple of quid more, I went for that instead.

I suppose it's really a coffee-table book, but I'm now on the lookout for a coffee-book table. Great read... more like a loo-book really, to be consumed in snippets (like the Guinness Book of Records, which has gotta be the standard loo-book).


----------



## teejay41

truegrace said:


> Not quite the postie but the latest addition to the kitchen. Was all set for the QM lever but found this instead for less!


Wow - if you look carefully, you can see Spock on the flight-deck, hand poised on the warp-lever.


----------



## truegrace

teejay41 said:


> Wow - if you look carefully, you can see Spock on the flight-deck, hand poised on the warp-lever.


It is pretty dam shiney, just need a new grinder now but that will have to wait! Want a major or royal I think, as cant warrant spending on a k10 or similar


----------



## Mrboots2u

truegrace said:


> It is pretty dam shiney, just need a new grinder now but that will have to wait! Want a major or royal I think, as cant warrant spending on a k10 or similar


Come on fess up

where did you get the rocket from


----------



## coffeechap

truegrace said:


> It is pretty dam shiney, just need a new grinder now but that will have to wait! Want a major or royal I think, as cant warrant spending on a k10 or similar


Watch this space, I have just got back from the painters


----------



## Rhys

Motta tamper.. Not tried it yet as need some sleep. Was delivered but neighbours took it in as we were away for the weekend (sampling a few nice coffee shops in Edinburgh).

Will be trying it to tomorrow evening. Cheers ca1mac


----------



## simontc

A porlex... Its pretty much exactly a year since I got the gaggia classic and in that time I went from a cheap blade grinder (which I had with my super entry level espresso machine) to pre-ground rave and now FINALLY I have taken that next step. Maybe in another year I might be allowed a nice electric grinder







just used the porlex with some has bean blake- nice and consistent, a little finer than rave's pre-grinding and Im happy to say my 'hmmm, raisins' thought in tasting seems to be the gist of the has bean tasting notes... Im getting there folks. Tamper next...


----------



## Beanosaurus

5th Birthday Special Edition 58.6mm Heft (and Strada basket) Tis a beauty!


----------



## DoubleShot

58.6mm!!! 

We have a winner for largest diameter tamper base.


----------



## malling

58.6mm is... It wouldn't be possible to fit it into my strada baskets, the 58.55mm I'm using is already a snug fit.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Beanosaurus said:


> 5th Birthday Special Edition 58.6mm Heft (and Strada basket) Tis a beauty!


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus

How long in between placing your order and tamper arriving please? I know some have waited weeks/months for various items from them.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

The Bargain Bargain Nicaraguan Kilo time to rest to lovely!


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Beanosaurus
> 
> How long in between placing your order and tamper arriving please? I know some have waited weeks/months for various items from them.


The 'new' tampers were in stock and got dispatched promptly. The standard 58.35s etc are still running on usual Knock timescales according to recent feedback.


----------



## froggystyle

Something very big, not actually delivered by postie as that would be crazy!










Care to guess?

Not you Aaron, you know what it is....


----------



## NickdeBug

2014-2015 tax receipts?


----------



## froggystyle

NickdeBug said:


> 2014-2015 tax receipts?


Tax! I don't pay tax, got the same accountant as Starbucks.


----------



## jeebsy

Gene genie


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Tax! I don't pay tax, got the same accountant as Starbucks.


New Roaster ?

New Toaster?

Jet Ski ?


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> New Roaster ?
> 
> New Toaster?
> 
> Jet Ski ?


oh man, now i want a jet ski!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

an air fryer ?


----------



## froggystyle

Sneaky Peek!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> oh man, now i want a jet ski!


My house is about a mile way above a river

we have idiots on jet skis's out at like 2 am o Sunday morning.....

Anyway aim for the sky ( literally ) don't go jet ski

Go Jet Pack !!

View attachment 13520


----------



## froggystyle

Jumbo Ratty said:


> an air fryer ?


Got one of them, they are so cool, no oil and cooks quicker!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Now that looks suspiciously like a hydroponic growing system tut tut


----------



## froggystyle

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Now that looks suspiciously like a hydroponic growing system tut tut


Wouldn't even know what that is, Jeebsy might though looking at his 'special bowl' on his table!


----------



## NickdeBug

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Now that looks suspiciously like a hydroponic growing system tut tut


Bizarrely, that was my first thought too.

Could use the barista lights on the new Compak as grow lights as well.


----------



## 4515

First of probably many deliveries today

Smoker stuff and a big box with fragile tape on it

Big red metal thing inside


----------



## froggystyle

Poochie is gonna pee up it if you leave it there!


----------



## Milanski

Not quite as exciting as all the other stuff being delivered recently but a friend went to Vietnam recently and sent me this.

Any suggestions as to ratios of condensed milk??


----------



## 4515

Next delivery just arrived


----------



## 4515

And the big red tihng .......

A scarifier


----------



## hotmetal

A nice shiny Motta knock box to go with the Rocket from the Hotmetalette, along with a new compost caddy due to the fact that I've beaten the old one to bits by using it as a knock box!

And from her spanish family in Cartagena, a kit containing everything one needs to make the local speciality coffee. This is a tradition in Cartagena since the beginning of the 20th century when sailors landing there started asking for coffee with brandy and condensed milk. Maybe not one for the coffee purist over here but it does have pedigree. The glasses are also traditional and each change in diameter or decoration is a hidden "mark" that tells you how much condensed milk, coñac, Licor 43 and coffee goes in. (How much cinnamon, whole beans and lemon zest is left to your discretion). It's a Carajillo con Leche if you like.


----------



## Jedi oh

Nothing yet. Still waiting!


----------



## jim3rg

Good News

Look what came early:



















Bad News:

I have no coffee







seems like I was looking at the wrong one and assumed it was the deal with the free coffee.

Good News:

Ordered some Rave coffee and its on its way.

Jim


----------



## Jedi oh

Finally postman has been. Delivered my new compression running leggings and some coffee beans.


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> Gene genie


Let yourself go!


----------



## jim3rg

The postie just dropped of 2 packages, 1 x Rave Coffee Signature Blend (ground for Areopress) and 1 x The Coffee Bean Jamaican Blue Mountain Blend beans... Right... off to try out the Rave.

Jim


----------



## Dallah

Sounds a bit yummy. Kind of like a spiked version of Vietnamese coffee. Which I do crave once in a while, but will admit doesn't really lend itself to decent coffee. In fact robusta is the starting point for the Vietnamese coffee I think. How else could it cut through sweetened condensed milk.



hotmetal said:


> A nice shiny Motta knock box to go with the Rocket from the Hotmetalette, along with a new compost caddy due to the fact that I've beaten the old one to bits by using it as a knock box!
> 
> And from her spanish family in Cartagena, a kit containing everything one needs to make the local speciality coffee. This is a tradition in Cartagena since the beginning of the 20th century when sailors landing there started asking for coffee with brandy and condensed milk. Maybe not one for the coffee purist over here but it does have pedigree. The glasses are also traditional and each change in diameter or decoration is a hidden "mark" that tells you how much condensed milk, coñac, Licor 43 and coffee goes in. (How much cinnamon, whole beans and lemon zest is left to your discretion). It's a Carajillo con Leche if you like.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Quite a bit of coffee

Hmmm should I freeze some of it....


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Quite a bit of coffee
> 
> Hmmm should I freeze some of it....


Do you really want to go there?!


----------



## hotmetal

This card, which seemed appropriate to share with you all.


----------



## aaroncornish

Parcel force have just delivered a very large box that says Compak on the side







EEEEEEK


----------



## 4515

Totally un coffee related

Todays random delivery was a drive belt for the blade deck of my mower. Looks like tonights jobs are fitting the belt and cutting the grass


----------



## DoubleShot

aaroncornish said:


> Parcel force have just delivered a very large box that says Compak on the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEEK


Niice! Photos please once it's unpacked etc so some of us can drool!


----------



## aaroncornish

DoubleShot said:


> Niice! Photos please once it's unpacked etc so some of us can drool!


Roger that!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

500g swapsys of the bargain Brazilian from NickdeBug! Muchos gracias!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Pair of stick-on reading lenses for my glogs, so that I can actually ride & look at the route sheet at the same time.


----------



## aaroncornish




----------



## Phil104

A couple of eye dropper bottles (they came in twos) as variation from spraying my beans before giving them up to the HG One. I'm going to try two drops instead of a spray and see what happens about the static.


----------



## froggystyle

Phil104 said:


> A couple of eye dropper bottles (they came in twos) as variation from spraying my beans before giving them up to the HG One. I'm going to try two drops instead of a spray and see what happens about the static.


Get a proper grinder


----------



## classicMike

My monthly fix arrived, 500g of Mocha Java, and 500g of Columbian Suarez from Rave. Couldn't resist trying the Mocha even though it really needs a few more days. Nom!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Get a proper grinder


Your'e changed ...i remember when the bodum was good enough


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Your'e changed ...i remember when the bodum was good enough


ha, still is, using it at work for pour over, does a job!


----------



## DoubleShot

classicMike said:


> My monthly fix arrived, 500g of Mocha Java, and 500g of Columbian Suarez from Rave.


Mocha Java was my favourite out of the three beans I ordered from Rave recently.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> ha, still is, using it at work for pour over, does a job!


and for espresso .....


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> and for espresso .....


Err no.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Err no.


Youv'e changed ....

( only pulling your leg btw )


----------



## reneb

looking forward to trying these

ordered yesterday, arrived first thing this morning and free postage still applies. impressive service.

much nicer than the two fines from italy i got in the post last week from a trip there last summer.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Tried it out immediately and I'm chuffed it produced a real nice cup of coffee (York Coffee Emporium's 'The Ninth') Perfect for work.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Courtesy Ebay









Now I can explore long, long steeps.


----------



## NickdeBug

Nice

You went with the posh one then


----------



## jeebsy

Phil's sack

(Thanks Phil)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

NickdeBug said:


> Nice
> 
> You went with the posh one then


Thought all Sowdens were uber posh. Are some posher than others then?


----------



## jeebsy

Jakob is the cheapo, you've got an Oskar which is one of the more expensive ones


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Even more of a Fleabay bargain then.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

The Systemic Kid said:


> Courtesy Ebay
> 
> View attachment 13574
> 
> 
> Now I can explore long, long steeps.


Nice!....,.. flips sake while I um and ah others be buying


----------



## Spooks

Nothing too serious but some foundry Rocko Yirga arrived today, had hoped to leave it a few days but run out beans means I will need to use it tomorrow


----------



## funinacup

Nothing... Had to collect from both FedEx and UPS as both attempted delivery last week but didn't leave cards! Gives me the rage. How am I supposed to know to collect something if u don't know they've returned it to the depot?!


----------



## NickdeBug

banana beans from Hasbean, via Sk8-bizarre.

Ta muchly!


----------



## Vieux Clou

The Systemic Kid said:


> Courtesy Ebay
> 
> View attachment 13574
> 
> 
> Now I can explore long, long steeps.


Looks vaguely 1950s medical.

* * *

Postie brought me a Carradice SQR block.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

NickdeBug said:


> banana beans from Hasbean, via Sk8-bizarre.
> 
> Ta muchly!


Was starting to worry where they'd gone, glad they arrived. Enjoy!

These Brazilians are pretty chocolatey, just managed to smooth them out and hit a sweet spot for an espresso. Looking forward to trying the banana myself but have a whole load of other stuff to get through first......but that's no a complaint!


----------



## Gander24

Postie brought me coffee compass espresso pack, 3x500g. Unfotunatly i wsnt in, so they're at the post office!!!!! Doh


----------



## jim3rg

It got here, now to get grinding...










Jim


----------



## Kman10

looking forward to these


----------



## Gander24

Picked up today


----------



## marcuswar

A 500g bag of Coffee Compass' Mystery beans.

Strangely the mystery element appears to also include the roast date as there is no mention of it on bag?

Still have about 200g of Smokey Barns Suarez beans to finish so they will be getting a weeks rest before I start them anyway.


----------



## Rhys

marcuswar said:


> A 500g bag of Coffee Compass' Mystery beans.
> 
> Strangely the mystery element appears to also include the roast date as there is no mention of it on bag?
> 
> Still have about 200g of Smokey Barns Suarez beans to finish so they will be getting a weeks rest before I start them anyway.


..probably what they've swept up off the floor so what's in them is a 'mystery' lol


----------



## marcuswar

Well they're certainly a mystery to me... just as long as they taste yummy


----------



## roaringboy

It was actually Friday but never mind!

Hario slim for use with the aeropress at work.


----------



## jim3rg

From Coffee Compass (thank you for the sample).

1 x 500g bag of Old Brown Java.

1 x 500g bag of Sweet Bourbon espresso blend.

1 x 100g sample of Rwanda Gatare Bourbon fully washed beans.

From Red Tail Coffee

1 x 100g sample Red Tail Apaneca










Hmmm what to use first...

Jim


----------



## DoubleShot

jim3rg said:


> Hmmm what to use first...


Surely Old Brown Java has to be ftw as you were really keen on that one? It's worth resting Coffee Compass beans for a good 7 to 10 days post roast date if possible.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Surely Old Brown Java has to be ftw as you were really keen on that one? It's worth resting Coffee Compass beans for a good 7 to 10 days post roast date if possible.
> 
> Enjoy!


For brewed should be good to go ...


----------



## DoubleShot

Right you are Boots, forgot jim3rg recently invested in an Aeropress. Should have said 7-10 days rest for espresso, what Boots said for brewed.


----------



## jim3rg

OBJ it is then, I was leaning towards that anyway, just had the kid in a sweet shop with a pound burning a hole in my pocket feeling for a short while.

Jim


----------



## Zephyr

Is compass coffee is a good place to start?? I looked at the prices and I think they are pretty decent from 500g of coffee. I bought 250g for about £6


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zephyr said:


> Is compass coffee is a good place to start?? I looked at the prices and I think they are pretty decent from 500g of coffee. I bought 250g for about £6


£6 isnt atypical for a good coffee


----------



## Zephyr

Mrboots2u said:


> £6 isnt atypical for a good coffee


Its a local artisan roast, that 1 was lovely btw. http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/products/janszoon


----------



## Gander24

Everyone seems to have got a free sample from C.Compass recently except me, the buggers!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Zephyr said:


> Its a local artisan roast, that 1 was lovely btw. http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/products/janszoon


Looks tasty .


----------



## marcuswar

Gander24 said:


> Everyone seems to have got a free sample from C.Compass recently except me, the buggers!!!


Don't feel left out Gander, I've only ever has one free sample from them and that was when I ordered 4 different coffees from them in one go. Best thing is to give Richard a ring , mention CFUK and discuss what coffee he has in and what would suit your tastes. He'll probably through you a few samples in with the order then


----------



## Gander24

Haha, good to see im not alone, i ordered 3x500g off them, (see post 4196) only tried the Gusto Gold so far, very impressed, if i enjoy the other 2 the same ill defo be trying more. Hadn't used them till this order.


----------



## Kyle548

Got the Hario mini phon.

Thing is certainly very mini.

In addition, two bags of rave MM, a NN mug and an able kone.


----------



## CallumT

You plan to use a syphon in the office?

Brave brave mortal


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 13678


View attachment 13679


View attachment 13682


Really getting my money's worth from Mahlkonig's P&P


----------



## froggystyle

Really?


----------



## Kyle548

CallumT said:


> You plan to use a syphon in the office?
> 
> Brave brave mortal


No, I just had it delivered here; but I have done with the electric cona heater in the past.

I was sufficiently told off.


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Really?


If you pay a tenner for P&P they should at least give the impression of making an effort


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Kyle548 said:


>


I love the look of these things, makes me want one on looks alone........bad bad


----------



## Soll

Look what postman left at my door! Although one of my customers decided to use it as a table. If he knew what was in the box


----------



## Phil104

Nothing from the postie again&#8230; worth spending £10 on a nearly empty box to remedy that. Although two days ago and following a forum mention, I got a copy of 'Coffee - Philosophy for Everyone'. Next delivery, I imagine, will be May's edition of Steve's Secret Stash.


----------



## Phil104

Soll said:


> Look what postman left at my door! Although one of my customers decided to use it as a table. If he knew what was in the box


Ah Soll, is there a big reveal in the offing?


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> Nothing from the postie again&#8230; worth spending £10 on a nearly empty box to remedy that. Although two days ago and following a forum mention, I got a copy of 'Coffee - Philosophy for Everyone'. Next delivery, I imagine, will be May's edition of Steve's Secret Stash.


I can forward you this box if you want


----------



## froggystyle

Soll said:


> Look what postman left at my door! Although one of my customers decided to use it as a table. If he knew what was in the box


ooooo open it then?


----------



## Phil104

jeebsy said:


> I can forward you this box if you want


Oh, you have made my day. Yes, please. I assume it will be £10 plus a few quid for your time and trouble and taking it to a suitable shipper - and of course if it turns out to be more than £10, I'll happily pay the extra. Well, back to work&#8230;..


----------



## jeebsy

Phil104 said:


> Oh, you have made my day. Yes, please. I assume it will be £10 plus a few quid for your time and trouble and taking it to a suitable shipper - and of course if it turns out to be more than £10, I'll happily pay the extra. Well, back to work&#8230;..


Done, taking it to PM. Mods, please mark the box as sold


----------



## Kyle548

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I love the look of these things, makes me want one on looks alone........bad bad


There's a 3 cup in the same style for 50£ from the same seller if your down for that.

Highly recommended.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kyle548 said:


> There's a 3 cup in the same style for 50£ from the same seller if your down for that.
> 
> Highly recommended.


 Link would be helpful.


----------



## Kyle548

The Systemic Kid said:


> Link would be helpful.


It's not exactly the same, but it's one of the more curved ones.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151644690210


----------



## Dallah

Coffee Compass sent me some lovely beans today:

Cuban Serrano Altura Superior - 500g

Ethiopian Dumerso Natural Process - 500g

Rwanda Gatare Bourbon Fully Washed - free 125g sample

So that is us sorted for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Vieux Clou

One of these:










I'm building a collection of coffee-making apparatus so that when I give my own roasted coffee to grinderless chums I'll get the grind right. This was the cheapest straight moka pot I could find. Cheap's what it feels like, too.

Also got 2 kilos of green Yrga.


----------



## Neill

Two of these turned up. One still smells of 7up and one of coke. Haven't got any of the other gear yet abd haven't quite decided on what way I'll do it but they were such a good price I couldn't resist.


----------



## simontc

Do what Neill? Im intrigued...


----------



## Neill

simontc said:


> Do what Neill? Im intrigued...


They're corny kegs, used commercially for soft drinks but used by homebrewers as they come in handy sizes.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Vieux Clou said:


> One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm building a collection of coffee-making apparatus so that when I give my own roasted coffee to grinderless chums I'll get the grind right. This was the cheapest straight moka pot I could find. Cheap's what it feels like, too.
> 
> Also got 2 kilos of green Yrga.


Further to the above: I put three lots of supermarket "coffee" through it then shoved in one of the freebie Caffè Mauro capsules that came with. It tasted like the worst over-roasted robusta I had ever turned out extracted when it was 20 minutes old.

Dear Lord, how do people DRINK this stuff?


----------



## Kyle548

Vieux Clou said:


> Further to the above: I put three lots of supermarket "coffee" through it then shoved in one of the freebie Caffè Mauro capsules that came with. It tasted like the worst over-roasted robusta I had ever turned out extracted when it was 20 minutes old.
> 
> Dear Lord, how do people DRINK this stuff?


To be fair though, your doing a disservice to robusta.


----------



## 4515

Neill said:


> Two of these turned up. One still smells of 7up and one of coke. Haven't got any of the other gear yet abd haven't quite decided on what way I'll do it but they were such a good price I couldn't resist.


Lots of advice on line and on HB forums on how to set up cornies. If you need any help, pm me.


----------



## Neill

working dog said:


> Lots of advice on line and on HB forums on how to set up cornies. If you need any help, pm me.


Thank. I'm in no rush. They were a really good price. 36 euro each so couldn't say no!


----------



## 4515

Neill said:


> Thank. I'm in no rush. They were a really good price. 36 euro each so couldn't say no!


Thats a good price. I was paying £50 each for dented refurbed cornies about 7 years ago


----------



## Neill

working dog said:


> Thats a good price. I was paying £50 each for dented refurbed cornies about 7 years ago


It was a special offer but still pretty good. https://www.thehomebrewcompany.ie/beer-wine-equipment-cornelius-keg-systems-c-2_25.html


----------



## Brewer in training

Postie brought me.............

Hopper lid for SJ ,

Doser lid for SJ ,

4 new feet for SJ ,

New Burrs for sj,

New element for Gaggia TD boiler,

New sight glass, New group head seals And tap washers......

Can't wait for the panels to come back from the painters now.............


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Cores mug (or mag), easy and cheaper fix for work than the Sowden for now......Cheers for tip off Spune

............and a couple bags of that Malawi bean to have a go at!


----------



## simontc

Neill said:


> They're corny kegs, used commercially for soft drinks but used by homebrewers as they come in handy sizes.


Nice... I've only just started my homebrewing journey. Will be bottle conditioning a 5l brew ... If it doesn't taste like crap will be sizing up to standard 40 pint affair. May check in on the brewing page when I feel less of a numpty


----------



## simontc

Sk8-bizarre said:


> View attachment 13705
> 
> 
> Cores mug (or mag), easy and cheaper fix for work than the Sowden for now......Cheers for tip off Spune
> 
> ............and a couple bags of that Malawi bean to have a go at!


Let us know how the mug gets on... I have to admit im getting itchy brewed feet!


----------



## Neill

More non coffee items.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

The one in the middle looks just like stinging nettles!! (Can you brew beer from stinging nettles?)


----------



## froggystyle

Bit of luck another grinder will be waiting for me today....


----------



## Neill

Hoffmonkey said:


> The one in the middle looks just like stinging nettles!! (Can you brew beer from stinging nettles?)


I think you can make nettle wine.


----------



## Mr O

froggystyle said:


> Bit of luck another grinder will be waiting for me today....


Another?


----------



## froggystyle

Mr O said:


> Another?


Yeah picked up an Macap MC7 deli grinder the other other day.


----------



## 4515

My HasBean SSSS beans turned up - looking forward to trying these out


----------



## Kyle548

working dog said:


> My HasBean SSSS beans turned up - looking forward to trying these out


Just did in the woodneck.

16g in 200 out in just over 2m @ 92c.

There are so many things happening in the cup and the flavour changes a lot as it cools.

The tasting notes were totally off for me though; I am getting a very dry nutty aftertaste though (some 15 mins after drinking it), more fruit in the actual cup than anything else.

I very almost made a second pot, but I'm planning on playing with some other beans in the espresso machine, so that's the only thing stopping me.


----------



## simontc

Neill said:


> I think you can make nettle wine.


Nettle beer is a thing too, fo sho


----------



## garydyke1

Kyle548 said:


> Just did in the woodneck.
> 
> 16g in 200 out in just over 2m @ 92c.
> 
> There are so many things happening in the cup and the flavour changes a lot as it cools.
> 
> The tasting notes were totally off for me though; I am getting a very dry nutty aftertaste though (some 15 mins after drinking it), more fruit in the actual cup than anything else.
> 
> I very almost made a second pot, but I'm planning on playing with some other beans in the espresso machine, so that's the only thing stopping me.


Go hotter and finer on grind


----------



## El carajillo

Received a small box from Union with a small selection Foundation ,Revelation ,Balcones Especial ,Los Crestones White Honey and Natural Blend De-caff.

Just need to let it resssssssst:rolleyes:


----------



## Phil104

Today:

1 box from jeebsy - clearly well looked after (did you clean it before you sent it?), not seen much use at all, very well packed, speedily and efficiently delivered by Giratina Mail.

2. 250g Steve's Secret Stash in the fetching red bag via the PO (I'm waiting for it to be espresso ready)

3. 250g Papua New Guinea Moanti, medium roast from Richard and Ben via Hermes (pretty much ready to go I would think)


----------



## Kyle548

garydyke1 said:


> Go hotter and finer on grind


It was pretty amazing as it was though.


----------



## Flibster

#SSSSS no 5. Sounds tasty.

Monty Python's Not The Messiah live at the Albert Hall on bluray. Silly, very silly.


----------



## Phil104

And how could I have forgotten&#8230; MrBoots caused me to revisit Spinal Tap so a 'good used' DVD arrived today.


----------



## Flibster

Phil104 said:


> And how could I have forgotten&#8230; MrBoots caused me to revisit Spinal Tap so a 'good used' DVD arrived today.


Fun fact:

This Is Spinal Tap is the only movie on IMDB where the score you can give can... go to eleven.









http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088258/


----------



## Phil104

Flibster said:


> Fun fact:
> 
> This Is Spinal Tap is the only movie on IMDB where the score you can give can... go to eleven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088258/


Now that I didn't know although I'm perplexed. Why isn't its score 11?


----------



## froggystyle

A big ugly thing, with an even bigger and uglier hopper, which I do believe I can fit my head in!


----------



## Phil W

Received a new Rancilio Rocky Non Doser grinder to pair with my Gaggia Classic,

bargain to be had on eBay if anyone interested just seen gaggia Classic £60 buy it now

location Derby http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-2-cup-coffee-maker-/321742757477?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4ae95cde65 check it out


----------



## DoubleShot

After completing Coffee Desires web survey.


----------



## DoubleShot

@froggystyle

You trying to join coffeechap, Obnic, dfk41 and DavecUK's gang of multiple grinder setups?


----------



## garydyke1

Both SSSSS and IMM dropped through the post, lovely surprise. Was just thinking I had no fresh coffee after my week out of the UK.

I love our team ; )


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> After completing Coffee Desires web survey.


  IMAG1651 by wjheenan, on Flickr

I got these yesterday. Would be interested to see how dark your dark is



DoubleShot said:


> @froggystyle
> 
> You trying to join coffeechap, Obnic, dfk41 and DavecUK's gang of multiple grinder setups?


Cough


----------



## Kman10

jeebsy said:


> IMAG1651 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> I got these yesterday. Would be interested to see how dark your dark is
> 
> Cough


Somebody let the cat out the bag


----------



## Eyedee

Kman10 said:


> Somebody let the cat out the bag


What, a cat called Sumatra.

Ian


----------



## DoubleShot

Would have to be a very small cat to fit in that paper bag!


----------



## Eyedee

Have you tried the Brazilian yet Double Shot

Ian


----------



## simontc

What cat? Who's cat? Cat deeley? Dont think Vernon would be happy about that? Who's Vernon? Vernon Reid? Ohhhhh you guys have got new guitars! Awesome! Post reviews when you're done.


----------



## DoubleShot

Eyedee said:


> Have you tried the Brazilian yet DoubleShot


Not yet, thinking it's a little early as only roasted on 28th April. Will post photo of beans plus comments once I've cracked open the bag...


----------



## hotmetal

Er, wasn't this supposed to be secret squirrel chaps?


----------



## Drewster

froggystyle said:


> A big ugly thing, with an even bigger and uglier hopper, which I do believe I can fit my *big ugly *head in!


you obviously missed a bit ;-)


----------



## jeebsy

hotmetal said:


> Er, wasn't this supposed to be secret squirrel chaps?


Not that I was aware of? Can't find the email though...


----------



## jeebsy

I've taken the pic off my flickr, a clear of the cache and we can pretend it never happened


----------



## DoubleShot

I've just re-read both emails from them and no mention of 'top secret' anywhere.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I think it was a PM from Glenn mentioning something to do with placing a hat over things rather than email.....

I ain't seen nuffing though and just so you know my dog has the most evil farts right now he is actually melting my face off, pure evil. Bah!


----------



## hotmetal

Dog guff. Nearest thing to organic chemical warfare known to man (and his "best friend"). Some friend! If I had a mate that caused such olfactory nuisance every time we had a few pints of ale. ... oh hang on. ..


----------



## Vieux Clou

'Twas opined of our dog's productions that if he did that in a lift folk'd get out between floors.


----------



## Alison

Lots of euro notes! + a new phone battery







nothing coffee related


----------



## El carajillo

Alison said:


> Lots of euro notes! + a new phone battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing coffee related


Going somewhere nice ?


----------



## Alison

El carajillo said:


> Going somewhere nice ?


Wherever I end up. Me and my backpack -- probably eastern europe.


----------



## hotmetal

Some people will go to extraordinary lengths to escape Sk8's dog!


----------



## El carajillo

Alison said:


> Wherever I end up. Me and my backpack -- probably eastern europe.


Enjoy your trip, hope you get some decent coffee:coffee: Full report when you get back:good:


----------



## Alison

El carajillo said:


> Enjoy your trip, hope you get some decent coffee:coffee: Full report when you get back:good:


Unfortunately I won't be going for another couple of months


----------



## Spooks

Ok bank holiday Monday, no post but I hand delivered myself a Grinder, many thanks to Aaron, I'm now the proud owner of an Eureka Zenith 65e.

Serious first world problems though as I have run out of coffee beans ...... zero, zilch, nada ...


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> Serious first world problems though as I have run out of coffee beans ...... zero, zilch, nada ...


That is so sad, I feel for you. All the gear but no beans with which to make coffee! Argh!


----------



## Kyle548

DoubleShot said:


> That is so sad, I feel for you. All the gear but no beans with which to make coffee! Argh!


It's at least worthy of EU aid money for couriering more beans.


----------



## Spooks

Disaster averted, Brew Lab had some Hasbean El Salvador beans with a favourable roast date that can be used now.

Beans bought, EU aid ......stand down


----------



## DoubleShot

Hurray!!


----------



## Spooks

Took 4 attempts but .... tada......


----------



## marcuswar

Never mind the grinder... looks at that Latte Art, I'm doubly jealous !

Well done Spooks!


----------



## Spooks

marcuswar said:


> Never mind the grinder... looks at that Latte Art, I'm doubly jealous !
> 
> Well done Spooks!


That was luck lol


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> That was luck lol


Is there such a thing in this latte art malarky?!


----------



## marcuswar

Yeah,.. all of it bad (luck) for some of us


----------



## Vieux Clou

New Carradice saddlebag.


----------



## aaroncornish

Looking good Spooks! How are you getting on with the grinder. Did you notice the difference in the cup?


----------



## Spooks

aaroncornish said:


> Looking good Spooks! How are you getting on with the grinder. Did you notice the difference in the cup?


Hard to tell as new bean for me, grinds are noticeably fluffier and more consistent. So very quiet too.

Very sensitive to adjustment and grinding finer than you had it set, sitting at ~3 and grind time of 9.8 for 15g for this bean.

Now considering selling the MC2 as its taking a bit more room in my new location coffee corner than anticipated lmao

Very happy, even though had to move everything in kitchen, with this grinder.


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> Very happy, even though had to move everything in kitchen, with this grinder.


But it was well worth while?


----------



## DoubleShot

Pizza (skillet)...


----------



## froggystyle

'Brutally tough for decades of cooking'

Till one of your teenagers gets hold of it and cooks eggs using a knife to turn them!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> 'Brutally tough for decades of cooking'
> 
> Till one of your teenagers gets hold of it and cooks eggs using a knife to turn them!!


Ouch!


----------



## bronc

It's cast iron - nothing will happen to it. Worst case scenario you'll have to re-season it in the oven.


----------



## froggystyle

bronc said:


> It's cast iron - nothing will happen to it. Worst case scenario you'll have to re-season it in the oven.


Teenagers can and will break, ruin, scratch, dent anything you put in front of them... Over the years, they have amazed me.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

froggystyle said:


> Teenagers can and will break, ruin, scratch, dent anything you put in front of them... Over the years, they have amazed me.


Your heart, mine were particularly hormonal this last 'relaxing' bank hol weekend. Pfffft


----------



## Kyle548

Got an acaia scale today.


----------



## jeebsy

Kyle548 said:


> Got an acaia scale today.


How does that marry up with your price vs benefit principles?


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> How does that marry up with your price vs benefit principles?


About 400% better than a refractometer.

£80 isn't much for a scale, £500 is an entire months disposable income and then some.

But basically, yea, its a just a toy and its not like it does anything I can't already do; sometimes I just got to play....


----------



## jeebsy

Keen price for it


----------



## Mrboots2u

£80 from where ....


----------



## Kyle548

Mine was new, but theres a used one here for £60 + p&p....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Acaia-Pearl-Coffee-Tea-Food-Kitchen-Weighing-Scale-w-Timer-iOS-Android-App/111662566663?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140107083358%26meid%3Da27c23428e084fd2a557e60604b8d2b7%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D111596045769

Basically, got to ebay like a boss.


----------



## jeebsy

No customs?


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> No customs?


I didn't get any, no but it was sent USPS and as a gift.

Charges are a little more lenient for gifts.

I can't make any promises about anything you order though.


----------



## froggystyle

No additional import charges on delivery.

This item will be sent through the Global Shipping Programme and includes international tracking. Learn more


----------



## Kyle548

froggystyle said:


> No additional import charges on delivery.
> 
> This item will be sent through the Global Shipping Programme and includes international tracking. Learn more


This will probably also be a factor.


----------



## jeebsy

Kyle548 said:


> I didn't get any, no but it was sent USPS and as a gift.
> 
> Charges are a little more lenient for gifts.
> 
> I can't make any promises about anything you order though.


You were still above the threshold though. Other people haven't had charges on their scales so wondering if they're exempt maybe.



froggystyle said:


> No additional import charges on delivery.
> 
> This item will be sent through the Global Shipping Programme and includes international tracking. Learn more


I'm not interested in more whites, need some blacks so can actually see the display on the stall. THe Brewistas would probably be better for that but they aren't bling enough


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> No additional import charges on delivery.
> 
> This item will be sent through the Global Shipping Programme and includes international tracking. Learn more





Kyle548 said:


> This will probably also be a factor.


""Import charges:

US $24.46 (amount confirmed at checkout)


----------



## jim3rg

Bialetti Elegance 6 cup about half an hour ago. Already tried it with some preground for Aeropress coffee, very strong and a wee bit too bitter for me. It was the first 'throw away'coffee so after a quick sip, I threw it out and noticed some coffee grounds in the cup. Maybe the Aeropress grind is too fine?

Jim


----------



## froggystyle

Yup, but that's all you get stung for, add it all up and its still attractive at about £85 to £90.


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> ""Import charges:
> 
> US $24.46 (amount confirmed at checkout)


I didn't pay any charges on mine at all.

This is a different listing, though.

Even with postage and prepaid vat the item comes to just over £80.


----------



## jlarkin

It's worth having a look at this thread Jim, I have just that 6 cup as well but haven't got round to trying it yet http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22996-Taming-the-Moka-Pot

Joe



jim3rg said:


> Bialetti Elegance 6 cup about half an hour ago. Already tried it with some preground for Aeropress coffee, very strong and a wee bit too bitter for me. It was the first 'throw away'coffee so after a quick sip, I threw it out and noticed some coffee grounds in the cup. Maybe the Aeropress grind is too fine?
> 
> Jim


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Yup, but that's all you get stung for, add it all up and its still attractive at about £85 to £90.


Still charges though, like i said a couple of people haven't been done for charges on the Acaias.

I got mine in the UK for just under £90


----------



## funinacup

Heehaw. Waiting on a signal box from EE so I can finally get a signal in my dungeon of a flat! Can't come quick enough.


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


> Heehaw. Waiting on a signal box from EE so I can finally get a signal in my dungeon of a flat! Can't come quick enough.


What's this? My flat is like a Faraday cage, could do with something to boost signal (although it can be quite nice being cut off)


----------



## funinacup

I know right? I was amazed! Plugs into your router and somehow gets you full 3G signal. They were telling me wifi calling is available on newer phones now too.


----------



## jeebsy

Do they just give you them if you ask? I'm EE ex. Orange


----------



## funinacup

jeebsy said:


> Do they just give you them if you ask? I'm EE ex. Orange


Yeah I phoned and said I'd just moved and get zero signal so my phone is unusable indoors and they said there's a queue for them but they'd send me one for nothing. Dyno!


----------



## Gander24




----------



## simontc

Im on that funinacup! Terrible signal indoors


----------



## funinacup

Yeah looking forward to it. Ironically I've been randomly getting signal in certain bits of the flat in the last couple days.


----------



## Kyle548

Foundry Rocko Mountain just came.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee.....


----------



## Gander24

5th of may???? It'll still be warm!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gander24 said:


> 5th of may???? It'll still be warm!!


Ordered BH Monday at 9 am , sent and dispatched same day , arrives day after


----------



## Gander24

Iv not tried the company yet, would you recommend them?


----------



## jeebsy

Very good


----------



## jlarkin

VST baskets, a bamboo stirrer (for Chemex and the like) and a flow restrictor that I probably won't use. Just need to get my Classic and I'll be all set


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gander24 said:


> Iv not tried the company yet, would you recommend them?


I have enjoyed all the coffee i have had from them

What taste and brew preferences do you have ?


----------



## Spooks

Gander24 said:


> Iv not tried the company yet, would you recommend them?


I had their Brazil beans and loved them, need to try more of them but suspect they are better as a pour over than espresso


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spooks said:


> I had their Brazil beans and loved them, need to try more of them but suspect they are better as a pour over than espresso


throw back is defo espresso

Ive had other single origins ( Bolivian and Rwandan i think ) before both worked well in all brewed methods

Some of the beans they state are best as filter but the rest are "omni roasts " as they say ....


----------



## Gander24

Ill be taking filter into my new job, ill add the recommendations to my ever expanding must try list!

So much coffee, so little caffeine fresh hold....


----------



## Scotford

Gander24 said:


> Iv not tried the company yet, would you recommend them?


Had some astounding brewed from them recently. Deffo worth a shot.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Had some astounding brewed from them recently. Deffo worth a shot.


grand fromage i just had was brill


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> grand fromage i just had was brill


Yeah, its always pretty good


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Yeah, its always pretty good


have u had the ecuadorian yet


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> have u had the ecuadorian yet


No but going down hopefully next week so will make sure to get on it. Thoughts?


----------



## jim3rg

A wee Aluminium 3 cup moka pot off the bay for a fiver, its ok but I think stainless steel would be better. Cant really complain for a fiver though, making some brew soon.

Jim


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> No but going down hopefully next week so will make sure to get on it. Thoughts?


Rolled through the letter box this morning

Will be the evening v60 brew i think , tasting notes sound lovely

Will report back on the in my cup thread


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Rolled through the letter box this morning
> 
> Will be the evening v60 brew i think , tasting notes sound lovely
> 
> Will report back on the in my cup thread


Sweet, will be on the blower to them tomorrow so should see their thoughts.


----------



## 4515

4 bags of HB beans ready for a week in the sun (and thunder storms) with the aeropress


----------



## bronc

You're coming to Bulgaria?


----------



## 4515

bronc said:


> You're coming to Bulgaria?


Yes - will be there from the 24th May for a week. Hoping for better weather than this time last year

Back again at the end of August


----------



## roaringboy

Just this:










Mega big thanks to coffeechap for sorting/sourcing! Much appreciated.


----------



## pirate

Nice! I also got my torr tamper through today thanks to Dave.

Also so received a back flushing blank instead of the tamping mat which I ordered, so getting to keep both!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bumper day today..


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That Rave Finca in milk Bootsy is way strawberry aroma shocked me in my very early days. Was getting everyone to smell it in work.

Creamy lushness


----------



## doolallysquiff

Just got the Rave Finca today, also. Bootsy, are you on Rave subscription?


----------



## Mrboots2u

doolallysquiff said:


> Just got the Rave Finca today, also. Bootsy, are you on Rave subscription?


No just a one off delivery


----------



## simontc

Finca is king!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I shouldn't have said in milk really as I had it brewed so more a brew with a dash of milk but still massive strawberry sweet aroma and creamy. I am just imagining it will be more so in a flat white etc.

Also made quite a nice espresso.


----------



## jlarkin

Many cups (technically postie delivered them yesterday).


----------



## DoubleShot

@jlarkin

Look forward to hearing your comments on the Klean Kanteen over on the travel cup thread.


----------



## Doozerless




----------



## Kyle548

Wonder what this La Pavoni shaped thing could be.


----------



## Wobin19

Thought I would give some of these a go on Boots recommendation. Can't wait to get stuck in️️️


----------



## Phil104

A very elegant cupping spoon from Glenn arrived&#8230; and once he has cleared some of his PMs, I can get my thank you message on its way. But right here and right now - thank you Glenn - you're ace.


----------



## 4515

Todays coffee delivery was tea

100g of Oolong and 100g white peony tea

I know, I know - I feel dirty


----------



## Scotford

Same here actually, tea samples arrived.


----------



## johnnygee04

An orange Motta 50cl milk jug. Having second thoughts tho as it looks a bit small for a mug of latte


----------



## jeebsy

johnnygee04 said:


> An orange Motta 50cl milk jug. Having second thoughts tho as it looks a bit small for a mug of latte


Think I've got a black teflon 750 if you're interested in a swap


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mo HasBeans


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> Think I've got a black teflon 750 if you're interested in a swap


You're in the throes of crippling orange addiction.


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> You're in the throes of crippling orange addiction.


Too much tango as a youth


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> Too much tango as a youth


Irn Bru you mean


----------



## Tewdric

Acaia scales!


----------



## johnnygee04

jeebsy said:


> Think I've got a black teflon 750 if you're interested in a swap


Thanks for the offer jeebsy, but like you, I'm turning away from the dark side as far as equipment and accessories are concerned. I really want to keep this jug, so first up I'll measure the amount of milk I need in my mug before sending back, along with the 35cl jug I ordered by mistake.

I bought the jug with the intention of making use of the second boiler on my Piccino and attempting some art work. Got my temptags; quick question, how much does the milk expand during steaming, what kind of ratio?

Bought my Piccino second hand and it's black. I'm thinking of coming up with a colour design based on the Ford GT Gulf sponsored cars; grinder will have to go the same way. I may have been influenced by the pictures you posted of your set up!!


----------



## Gander24

Id probably say you'd want anything starting from a 30% stretch for a latte, up to nearer 100% for a flat white.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gander24 said:


> Id probably say you'd want anything starting from a 30% stretch for a latte, up to nearer 100% for a flat white.


I might be interpreting your comment a little different to how you intended .

Are you saying for a flat white you would stretch the milk 100% in volume .

So put 2 oz in a jug make double in volume ?

My presumption was for what its worth , ( and for what it actually matters ) is that a flat white had little air in it at all .....


----------



## Gander24

Theres a good chance i'm doing things slightly wrong, being self taught, lol. I generally expand a latte (for the wife/mum in law) by 30%. A flat white i incorporate air then texture in to microfoam. It usually expands around 50-70% id say. I suppose cappa's may be nearer 90%. Please feel free to correct me.


----------



## johnnygee04

Mrboots2u said:


> I might be interpreting your comment a little different to how you intended .
> 
> Are you saying for a flat white you would stretch the milk 100% in volume .
> 
> So put 2 oz in a jug make double in volume ?
> 
> My presumption was for what its worth , ( and for what it actually matters ) is that a flat white had little air in it at all .....


To date, I've just heated milk in the cup/mug in the microwave. In 12 yrs of ownership I never once used the steam wand on my classic; decided to do things differently with the new machine.

Your comments are welcomed to help me decide on the size of jug I need; flat white is the order of the day for my missus and cappas all round when the inlaws pay us a visit. First impression the 50cl looks too small for the flat white, even considering the low expansion. I need to measure the volume of our standard coffee mugs.


----------



## Kyle548

Bespoke siphon stand.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Kyle548

Plenty of different coffee making equipment!  The siphon looks like something out of a mad scientists laboratory, lol! How does it differ in taste to say your V60?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

A breathalyser kit. A big thank you to Phil104 for sending this, cheers pal:good:


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kyle548 said:


> Bespoke siphon stand.


That is a really neat solution - where did you get the stand from, Kyle?


----------



## bronc

Looks 3D printed to me but I might be wrong.


----------



## Kyle548

DoubleShot said:


> @Kyle548
> 
> Plenty of different coffee making equipment!  The siphon looks like something out of a mad scientists laboratory, lol! How does it differ in taste to say your V60?


Its hard to compare.

Siphon is a hybrid of many types of brewing - there's moka, drip and immersion and the type of filter will make a huge difference.

Of taste, you end up with a cleanish taste but a bigger body.

It's also pretty easy to over-extract and while that doesn't always make a bad cup I the V60 - over extraction will destroy a siphon just like a mokapot.

Also like a mokapot, you have to brew it to capacity otherwise it won't extract correctly at all.

It's also pretty easy to burn the coffee - hence the custom stand.

Likewise, it has the strengths of each brewing method and should you get it right, it works very well and you can end up with a cup as clean as a drip but with body more akin to immersion.

In my experience though, it tends to favour pulling more earthy flavours and getting bright notes can take a little extra work.


----------



## Kyle548

The Systemic Kid said:


> That is a really neat solution - where did you get the stand from, Kyle?


It was 3D printed for me by whitej.

All in all, from concept to delivery took about a week and he's got the measurements just perfect.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks for the detailed reply. Sounds like a step too far in the brewed coffee arena for me though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Syphon looks more complicated than it is in practice. According to Scott Rao, produces the cleanest taste in of all filtered brew methods.


----------



## Jedi oh

I thought that syphon looked complicated before I tried it. But I stick with it and enjoy it now. and it's not really much faff.

Postie brought me MyJohnLewis coffee and cake vouchers and a Kurio 10" tablet for the kids. £30 from groupon. Bargain!!


----------



## Kyle548

It's not that hard at all, you just put it over a burner, check the temp- at the correct temp lower the heat and add coffee.

After 60~120 seconds depending on drawdown time take it of the heat.

Enjoy.

It's also oddly satisfying.

I enjoy brewing, but with the siphon I enjoy it that bit more.

The only problem with the siphon is the brew is always hot as hell after brewing and takes ages to cool because it's held at 90~97 degrees throughout the brew.

Compared to a drip or French press, there is less technique involved without being hands off like the mokapot.


----------



## Kyle548

Having said that, the cup I just made might have been among the top brewed coffee I have made.


----------



## jlarkin

Kyle548 said:


> It was 3D printed for me by whitej.
> 
> All in all, from concept to delivery took about a week and he's got the measurements just perfect.


That's brilliant, 3D printing still blows my mind in general but that looks particularly useful.


----------



## bronc

Kyle, how are you liking the Bezzera? I missed one on the local gumtree by a day..


----------



## Kyle548

bronc said:


> Kyle, how are you liking the Bezzera? I missed one on the local gumtree by a day..


It's got the steel burrs for brewed.

Overall, it's good - certainly worth every penny you would pay for it - very adjustable, grind is usually consistent and of high quality and does about 1g/s.

Static is generally not a problem with it either.

Ive never thought "this is too much work" as I have occasionally when working my la cimbali espresso grinder.


----------



## bronc

I was talking about the espresso machine. Isn't that a BZ02 right behind the syphon?


----------



## Kyle548

bronc said:


> I was talking about the espresso machine. Isn't that a BZ02 right behind the syphon?


Oh, oops.

Remember kids don't B&Q while browsing coffee forums.

Yes very well spotted; it's a BZ02.

It's very capable - pulls shot after shot without stopping at pretty much a consistent temp.

Steam will run for ages without running out.

The shots pretty much all taste good as long as I don't mess up too much- it's pretty forgiving actually.

Pretty much, turn it on, wait for it to warm up and away you go- nothing to worry about.


----------



## Phil104

Jumbo Ratty said:


> A breathalyser kit. A big thank you to Phil104 for sending this, cheers pal:good:


 It is a pleasure - have fun with it. One of the great things about the forum is that you can pass on some of the most unexpected things - and in turn, receive them. Our summer holiday this year is a re-roof - I might start listing the contents of our loft, which we will have to empty, on the Forum - it will all go.


----------



## Spooks

Nothing coffee related but excited my new cycling bib shorts arrived after someone pilfered my last set I ordered, them and a book my wife won.


----------



## Alison

Samsung S6 white -- speeeeedy!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hario Sommelier. Got this via Amazon for a very decent price. Big thanks to Kyle for the heads up on this offer. Went up £40.00 immediately after I placed my order.

Comes with a metal filter as well as the cloth one so more options brew-wise.









Clip of Sommelier in action


----------



## DoubleShot

@The Systemic Kid

Classy video, like that red glass splashback (at least that's what it looks like?)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yep - red glass splash back.


----------



## jlarkin

Made by Knock tamper for the ROK Espresso maker and an Impress mug/coffee maker thingy


----------



## DoubleShot

@jlarkin

Niice combo! Both in black too...BONUS! *Bill & Ted voice*


----------



## big dan

@ Systemic Kid

Looks amazing! You will have to know what sort of results you get from it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

big dan said:


> @ Systemic Kid
> 
> Looks amazing! You will have to know what sort of results you get from it!


I don't use the cloth filter - too much hassle cleaning after each use - use a paper filter instead. This produces a really clean cup with no silt. Downside is the paper filter takes out some of the oils which give big mouthfeel. So, to ring the changes, I used the supplied metal mesh filter when I want more mouthfeel. There is inevitably some silt that gets through into the brewed coffee but it sinks to the bottom so, with care, you can avoid it getting into the cup.


----------



## NickdeBug

Made by knock grinders are like buses. Wait ages and then two turn up.

Now have Feldgrind and Hausgrind sitting on my worktop and trying to decide which to keep and which to offer up to some lucky person on here.


----------



## DoubleShot

@NickdeBug

Photos of them side by side please. I'd possibly be interested if you decide to move on the feldgrind?

Thanks.


----------



## NickdeBug

Will do...tomorrow...off to pub


----------



## c_squared

NickdeBug said:


> Made by knock grinders are like buses. Wait ages and then two turn up.
> 
> Now have Feldgrind and Hausgrind sitting on my worktop and trying to decide which to keep and which to offer up to some lucky person on here.


Nick, please tell me you ordered this (hausgrind) over the bank holiday weekend (1-4th may)?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Two roasters havent tried. With thanks (hopefully) to Boots on the dark roast venture suggestion with Compass and to Double for the temp tags! Appreciated!!!

..............and ACME got back to me so my birthday (today) cups may yet still happen, very happy. Not any invoice yet lol but asking if I still want them as will miss my birthday lol bless.

Right off to Bath to buy some vinyl!!!! Might even grab a coffee....


----------



## Brewer in training

The new Id sticker for my grinder arrived today.....before...








and after...









Can't wait to get it back from the painters....

Hopefully the other decals will turn up soon to......


----------



## Mrboots2u

Aeropress funnel from froggy. .cheers dude


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Aeropress funnel from froggy. .cheers dude


No worries, might need a soak, it was the one given to me so didn't get chance to scrub it up...


----------



## NickdeBug

Just for DS...(sorry for wonkiness - in a hurry)

View attachment 13984
View attachment 13985


c_squared - I think that it was order the week before


----------



## DoubleShot

@NickdeBug

Cheers. Got to say I too prefer the look and size of the felgrind. You made a good decision there. Shame it means you won't be moving it on.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Not that I'm jealous or anything Nickdebug, but I hope you get repetitive strain injury.......Hah!


----------



## spune

I was lucky enough to receive a cupping spoon and CFUK badge! Thanks, Glenn!


----------



## truegrace

Some CC beans, the Brighton lanes were roasted on the 6th so initially a bit put off they are already a nearly a week past roast, then realised I only have about 40g of my last Rave stash left so happy days, ready to go beans!


----------



## Spooks

Ooh some coffee, they don't hang about do they....roasted yesterday, here today.


----------



## DoubleShot

@truegrace

The same two 500g bags that I've recently finished from Coffee Compass! 

I'd go with Brighton Lanes Blend first.

Enjoy!


----------



## 4085

truegrace said:


> View attachment 13992
> 
> 
> Some CC beans, the Brighton lanes were roasted on the 6th so initially a bit put off they are already a nearly a week past roast, then realised I only have about 40g of my last Rave stash left so happy days, ready to go beans!


They do not come into their own until 7 to 10 days past roast and if you leave then un opened, will easily last 6 weeks.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Got some in ready for when I've fixed my Gaggia hopefully by the end of this week.........Just call me Mr Optimistic.









If not, then there's going to be a fair bit of Clever Dripping and Aeropressing going on.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Walnut Hausgrind. Woohoo!


----------



## c_squared

Hoffmonkey said:


> Walnut Hausgrind. Woohoo!


Hummm, still waiting on mine. I know I need to be patient!


----------



## Kyle548

The portafilter and spares I needed came so I was finally able to assemble the La Pav.

Just need a tamper now.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Kyle548

The Zassenhaus hand grinder looks a good match next to the La Pavoni.


----------



## knightsfield

Woohoo


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Gravity defying Ceado - unique


----------



## NickdeBug

c_squared said:


> Hummm, still waiting on mine. I know I need to be patient!


you should get a paypal dispatch notification, almost completely devoid of detail. Grinder turned up next day after receiving this on both occasions.

I guess that it probably relies on you having paid via pp though


----------



## Chockymonster

Woohoo!


----------



## froggystyle

Lots of beans will be ground today!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

NickdeBug said:


> you should get a paypal dispatch notification, almost completely devoid of detail. Grinder turned up next day after receiving this on both occasions.
> 
> I guess that it probably relies on you having paid via pp though


I thought that Knock didnt take paypal anymore...


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Lots of beans will be ground today!!!


When will the sales threads light up too....


----------



## froggystyle

i reckon next week, a weekend of nagging wifes will ensure that.


----------



## jlarkin

Mrboots2u said:


> I thought that Knock didnt take paypal anymore...


They do, I bought a tamper last week or so from them with PayPal. It arrived a few days after the aforementioned despatch from PayPal.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> i reckon next week, a weekend of nagging wifes will ensure that.












Speaking from personal experience there Froggy?


----------



## garydyke1

Some 3:16 beer line and some john guest fittings. Means my 3rd Corny keg is ready to rock n roll


----------



## c_squared

NickdeBug said:


> you should get a paypal dispatch notification, almost completely devoid of detail. Grinder turned up next day after receiving this on both occasions.
> 
> I guess that it probably relies on you having paid via pp though


Unfortunately I didn't think they accepted PayPal so didn't pay using this route. No dispatch e mail confirmation for me...


----------



## doolallysquiff

Chockymonster said:


> Woohoo!


Open the box, open the box, I want to see it


----------



## coffeechap

I think woohoo should be chant of the day


----------



## HLA91

Sumatra Jagong Village 350g from Rave


----------



## coffeechap

blue woohoo


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Woooooaaahhhh!!!!! I want a colour one on that Mazzer, is that possible?


----------



## coffeechap

can we have a ceado sub forum now, can we, can we? (or do I need to write a diatribe to get it?)


----------



## jlarkin

Which grinder is that?


----------



## coffeechap

jlarkin said:


> Which grinder is that?


that is the ceado e92


----------



## doolallysquiff

coffeechap said:


> blue woohoo
> 
> View attachment 14011
> 
> 
> View attachment 14012


That's just filth! Try to set up a subforum with pictures like these and my web filter will only block it.


----------



## jeebsy

92 is a big old beast


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> 92 is a big old beast


its all about perspective


----------



## jeebsy

Haha, that Compak is just obscene


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

You need to straighten that picture frame on the wall bud, its throwing me off the sexy.......think its the angles to the lever in particular.......OCD sh*t


----------



## coffeechap

Sk8-bizarre said:


> You need to straighten that picture frame on the wall bud, its throwing me off the sexy.......think its the angles to the lever in particular.......OCD sh*t


when you learn to just let be, life becomes far less stressful


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Touché


----------



## NickdeBug

Sk8-bizarre said:


> You need to straighten that picture frame on the wall bud, its throwing me off the sexy.......think its the angles to the lever in particular.......OCD sh*t


The picture frame is actually straight.

The Compak has caused a slight subsidence in the Earth's crust.


----------



## Wuyang

Won on eBay..........75cl ......built like a tank....New ..£6.79 inc postage...happy chappy


----------



## DoubleShot

Brazil Fazenda Passeio HasBean courtesy of Mrboots2u.

Many thanks kind Sir!


----------



## DoubleShot

Clever Coffee Dripper courtesy of urbanbumpkin










Hario Mizudashi Coffee Pot mini (cold brewer) courtesy of Alison.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Them ACME cups 2 Tulips, Flat Whites and Demitasse! Along with a bag....and some espresso beans. Much grubby mitts all over em, nice!

Take it all back about Caravan once recouped from/caught up after the Coffee show and we got the conversation flowing they were all over this like a rash........

Tip: Don't order stuff from Coffee places around the time of the show.


----------



## jlarkin

The other Hario Mizudashi Coffee Pot mini (cold brewer) courtesy of Alison and lab style measuring cups...


----------



## DoubleShot

@jlarkin

Snap!


----------



## jlarkin

DoubleShot said:


> @jlarkin
> 
> Snap!


Indeed! I've just put my first lot in the fridge to try it out


----------



## DoubleShot

Corrr...you don't hang about. Speedy Gonzales! 










Haven't even unboxed mine yet.


----------



## spune

Very much looking forward to trying my first ever shipment from Rave!

View attachment 14024


----------



## Kyle548

1KG of Cuban Sarrano Superior.


----------



## Dallah

All sorts of coffee loveliness from good folks at Foundry:

1kg of Rocko Mountain Reserve - Yirgacheffe

350g of Karengera

350g of Rungeto

I may have bought too much but just got carried away. I shall be offering the postie and neighbours espresso to shift this lot.


----------



## simontc

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Them ACME cups 2 Tulips, Flat Whites and Demitasse! Along with a bag....and some espresso beans. Much grubby mitts all over em, nice!
> 
> Take it all back about Caravan once recouped from/caught up after the Coffee show and we got the conversation flowing they were all over this like a rash........
> 
> Tip: Don't order stuff from Coffee places around the time of the show.


How much did that lot set you back?


----------



## risky

A few bags from the nice people at Roundsquare Roastery in Ayr, about 10 miles from my house.

100g House Blend

100g Gentleman's Blend

100g El Salvador Single Origin; Alfaro Farm

100g Columbia Single Origin: La Joyeria COD 423, Santa Barbara Estate, Echavarria Family


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

simontc said:


> How much did that lot set you back?


Nothing as it was birthday presents from the my kids, my partner and her sisters family









Technically speaking though I pay for the presents my kids get me I suppose lol dadlife ........

The bag Caravan lobbed in free and wasn't expecting but the coffee I requested as well why not try some if your buying from them.

It's about a tenner a cup and saucer give or take, was about £78 including postage in all. Was packaged well and next day delivery.

I am still coming to grips with this whole thing. If you had told me I would have asked for cups as a present and been excited about getting cups at all this time last year I'd have laughed in your face.....as it was I walked in from work. Saw package, opened it, fondled new items then made a Hasbean Malawi espresso in the black cup and sat there drinking it quite smug looking at the others before tea. Did it taste better, yeah of course it did


----------



## Kyle548

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Nothing as it was birthday presents from the my kids, my partner and her sisters family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically speaking though I pay for the presents my kids get me I suppose lol dadlife ........
> 
> The bag Caravan lobbed in free and wasn't expecting but the coffee I requested as well why not try some if your buying from them.
> 
> It's about a tenner a cup and saucer give or take, was about £78 including postage in all. Was packaged well and next day delivery.
> 
> I am still coming to grips with this whole thing. If you had told me I would have asked for cups as a present and been excited about getting cups at all this time last year I'd have laughed in your face.....as it was I walked in from work. Saw package, opened it, fondled new items then made a Hasbean Malawi espresso in the black cup and sat there drinking it quite smug looking at the others before tea. Did it taste better, yeah of course it did


While they don't contribute to taste- drinking vessel is maybe more important when it comes to enjoyment than the actual brew.

Just like no one has ever enjoyed Bach as hold music- no one has ever enjoyed espresso from a paper cup.


----------



## simontc

Truisms indeed good sirs... Well, to a degree.


----------



## jeebsy

Kyle548 said:


> no one has ever enjoyed espresso from a paper cup.


Ceramic provides a much better drinking experience i've had plenty of nice espressos in paper cups


----------



## funinacup

Oops


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> Ceramic provides a much better drinking experience i've had plenty of nice espressos in paper cups


Of course I exaggerate and make sweeping generalisations in order to make a point.

I'm perfectly sure some enjoy hold music too.


----------



## NickdeBug

Kyle548 said:


> Of course I exaggerate and make sweeping generalisations in order to make a point.
> 
> I'm perfectly sure some enjoy hold music too.


The Girl from Ipanema played on pan pipes is my favourite.

I have been known to ask to be returned to hold if I am enjoying the muzak


----------



## Kyle548

NickdeBug said:


> The Girl from Ipanema played on pan pipes is my favourite.
> 
> I have been known to ask to be returned to hold if I am enjoying the muzak


Knowing the lengths our little clique goes too - I wouldn't be surprised if there was a group dedicated to hold music.


----------



## jlarkin

Bumper load today:

6 Kahla pronto orange saucers, RedTail Bourbon and Hawaiian Kona! Andrew James SS 12Oz jug, an aeropress metal filter, some stencils and a measuring spoon crossed with a clip for open bags.


----------



## 4515

2 bags of Kona here and 5 red fly traps (totally unrelated items)

Tempted to take one away with me for aeropress and leave the other resting for a couple of weeks and use as espresso


----------



## DoubleShot

WOW! Just like waiting ages for a bus then two turn up at once. Not one but two members who ordered and both received Red Tails Hawaiian Kona beans today. Look forward to hearing your comments chaps...


----------



## 4515

DoubleShot said:


> WOW! Just like waiting ages for a bus then two turn up at once. Not one but two members who ordered and both received Red Tails Hawaiian Kona beans today. Look forward to hearing your comments chaps...


I'm looking forward to drinking it too.

Although I now have a problem. Mrs WD makes cards as a way of unwinding and she struggles to cut into a piece of patterned paper if she only has one sheet left. I'm already starting to feel the same way about this coffee


----------



## DoubleShot

Rationing springs to mind!!


----------



## marcuswar

Going old school with a 1kg bag of Rave's Signature, plus a 350g bag of their Costa Rica Los Girasoles lot#15


----------



## froggystyle

500 x 250g box bottom natural kraft coffee bags!

4 Blue LED lights for the footwell lights in the Touareg.

And a reminder to pay my gas bill (oops)


----------



## jlarkin

My new kitchen island (I shall call her "The Isle of Coffee"), just need to put it together as it's from IKEA + a desk and a card from British Gas engineer saying he missed me even though I'm sat in the kitchen downstairs the whole time


----------



## big dan

That's what I've got in my kitchen and it's perfect! Although a little bit of squeeze now I have a Mazzer grinder!


----------



## DoubleShot

14g LM basket, courtesy of Mr O.

Cheers fella!


----------



## Kyle548

This £8 tamper for my LP.

It wights like 30lb all on its own...

Way heavier than my knock...


----------



## c_squared

My hausgrind arrived! Come on kids, time for bed, daddy wants to play with his new grinder!


----------



## hotmetal

Knock knock.

Who's there?

Knock.

Sorry I could not resist.


----------



## DoubleShot

Red Tail Mogiana, Brazil - thanks @Ian Clayton










Aeropress funnel lid - thanks @whiteyj


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Not the postie but it's my birthday on Monday and the in-laws insisted I opened them in front of them!

Happy!


----------



## DoubleShot

@TomBurtonArt

Espro Toroid 2 milk jug and Rhino (v2 with any luck) hand grinder. In-laws didn't do too bad then.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

DoubleShot said:


> @TomBurtonArt
> 
> Espro Toroid 2 milk jug and Rhino (v2 with any luck) hand grinder. In-laws didn't do too bad then.


V2 certainly! they got a bit of help from a mystery list that appeared on the coffee table


----------



## anton78

If by postie you mean Mr O, then this. Think I've put my back out lugging it about. Hopefully will play tomorrow, but we have an 8 year old's birthday party to host.
View attachment 14097


----------



## DoubleShot

@anton78

Welcome to the multi-grinder gang!


----------



## anton78

I already had 3!


----------



## DoubleShot

Oooh, now you're stepping into DavecUK, Obnic, and coffeechap territory!


----------



## anton78

The mignon is going. One's a hand grinder for work. So really just 2 in regular use. I don't have a problem, honest.


----------



## Vieux Clou

Kilo of green El Fuego, another of Bob-O-Link* and 100 Capsul'n capsules so that I can show a Nespresso-wielding chum what he's missing. Not that he's getting 100, my patience will likely run out at around 20.

* the most irritating name there is when it comes to typing.


----------



## jlarkin

This bad boy (sort of) - I put it together today.

Now it's from IKEA and it says it's Solid Oak with a moisture content of 7 - 9 % and so you have to sand it and treat it with some treatment oil. It says to treat it with the oil every second day for a week, then every third day for 2 months? Does anybody have any idea how necessary that is? :-/


----------



## Neill

jlarkin said:


> This bad boy (sort of) - I put it together today.
> 
> Now it's from IKEA and it says it's Solid Oak with a moisture content of 7 - 9 % and so you have to sand it and treat it with some treatment oil. It says to treat it with the oil every second day for a week, then every third day for 2 months? Does anybody have any idea how necessary that is? :-/
> 
> View attachment 14106


We have the butchers block version of this. It does feel dry and rough if you don't do this, I don't recall doing it every third day for 2 months though, just when it looked like it needed it.


----------



## jlarkin

Thanks, yes makes sense. I'll probably do it a few times early on and then see how it goes


----------



## risky

The old saying used to be:

Once a day for a week, once a week for a month, once a month for a year.


----------



## froggystyle

Vieux Clou said:


> Kilo of green El Fuego, another of Bob-O-Link* and 100 Capsul'n capsules so that I can show a Nespresso-wielding chum what he's missing. Not that he's getting 100, my patience will likely run out at around 20.
> 
> * the most irritating name there is when it comes to typing.


Be interested to hear how you get on with those, i had 100 of them, filled a few with some decent beans and dished them out to mugs with the machine, one chap claimed he couldn't get them to work, the capsules were slightly longer meaning the machine could not close correct and pierce them...

Also, i weighed out what was in a proper nespresso capsule and it had 7g in it, i could only get 5g back in....


----------



## Doozerless




----------



## DoubleShot

Filter papers for Clever Coffee Dripper










Some tools to help remove group head gasket/seal










Book, self explanatory...


----------



## aaroncornish

That pizza looks amazing!!!


----------



## aaroncornish

jlarkin said:


> This bad boy (sort of) - I put it together today.
> 
> Now it's from IKEA and it says it's Solid Oak with a moisture content of 7 - 9 % and so you have to sand it and treat it with some treatment oil. It says to treat it with the oil every second day for a week, then every third day for 2 months? Does anybody have any idea how necessary that is? :-/
> 
> View attachment 14106


 That is exactly what my coffee gear sits on









Mine needs treating again, it is starting to dull and dry out again


----------



## Kyle548

I received a La Pav Pro sight-glass lug as well as the seals and p-gauge needed.

I now have a gauge fitted to my europiccola.


----------



## Orangertange

Where did you get the the bits from ?


----------



## Kyle548

Orangertange said:


> Where did you get the the bits from ?


Espresso services.

They have pretty much everything for the post 2000 ones.


----------



## jlarkin

Stubby little frothing pitcher and 2 lots of coffee (that I ordered before I established how little I need more coffee right now).


----------



## Wobin19

A couple of nice Cups and some beans from Foundry.


----------



## HLA91

New Group seal for my Silvia


----------



## 4515

This months LSOL from Coffee Compass plus a taster bag of some other beans


----------



## Gander24

A new allen key screw for my gaggia classic, cheers russe11!!!!


----------



## risky

This is about a week late but anyway...what have we here?

View attachment 14200


Ah some nice furniture?

Nope, just the coffee gear I got from this forum!

View attachment 14201


EDIT: No idea why the picture has rotated itself.


----------



## hotmetal

Those foundry cups are cool!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

hotmetal said:


> Those foundry cups are cool!


+1

Who would have known this coffee fixation turns one into a cup fetishist........


----------



## hotmetal

I was just thinking that Sk8! A few months ago I was scratching my head thinking what is this obsession with little coloured cups about? But I'm seriously thinking I need to treat myself to some nice round-bottomed thick-walled espresso and 8oz porcelain in a suitably fetching hue! Need? No. Want? Mmm.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

hotmetal said:


> Need? No. Want? Mmm.


Actually, both. Need and want.


----------



## jlarkin

hotmetal said:


> Those foundry cups are cool!


I like them to, was looking at them on the foundry side this morning before that picture was posted.


----------



## Kyle548

I too am tempted by foundry cups.


----------



## DoubleShot

Kyle548 said:


> I too am tempted by foundry cups.


These were a limited run of 35 I believe, so anyone tempted would be well advised to order soon to avoid disappointment!

Don't say, no one told ya so!


----------



## calc

Package arrived today, my first grinder. Thanks to jeebsy for posting up the E37S link a couple of weeks ago. I put in a cheeky offer which was accepted resulting in me getting a much better bit of kit than I was originally expecting.


----------



## Wobin19

jlarkin said:


> I like them to, was looking at them on the foundry side this morning before that picture was posted.


I like a short flat white so these 5 oz cups are perfect. The are really nicely finished and pretty and thick too. They are very understated but the colours look great. I must admit I have been pondering over these but when I broke one of my two illy cups it had to be done


----------



## teejay41

A 15g VST and a 13A time-switch so the Verona can be up and ready when I get downstairs in the morning. I've also set it to switch off at 2.00am, as I ought not to be tempted by coffee after that late hour.

The VST was interesting... I used it in place of a standard non-pressurised double basket this afternoon. Put in the same dose as I usually use (15g) and it extracted much quicker - so much so that I'd drawn 35g before I'd realised, in under 20 sec. So I must 'finen' (the opposite of coarsen) the grind. I'd expected the opposite. Anyway, I'm anjoying a cup of Chai tea now before bed, so I'll think about coffee in the morning.

I'm currently trying 'French Roast' beans - a small measure bought for me by a pal from a stall in Derby Market Hall. The bag says they're from Taylors of Harrogate, but I can't find French Roast in their on-line listing. It's so nice, I'd like to get more in a bigger quantity.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## teejay41

risky said:


> This is about a week late but anyway...what have we here?
> 
> View attachment 14200
> 
> 
> Ah some nice furniture?
> 
> Nope, just the coffee gear I got from this forum!
> 
> View attachment 14201
> 
> 
> EDIT: No idea why the picture has rotated itself.


It's because your photo as a vertical format pic is too big. The forum rule on picture size states a max. size of 640px wide by 480px tall. That would have been the size of your photo when lying on its side, so that's what the website's mechanism did.

In order to insert a portrait-mode photo in a post recently without it rotating, I had to reduce it by resampling, such that the biggest dimension (its height) was no more than 480px. As I was using an iPad at the time (I'm on a laptop right now) I made it smaller it by rotating the iPad to landscape, then captured a screen-shot of the pic. I forgot to clear the screen of surrounding junk though, before capture. The result can be seen here, surround stuff and all. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16411-Mazzer-Mod&p=304095#post304095 But at least, it's upright!

Hope this helps.

Tony.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 14205


Going to be interesting using one handed stretched on a ladder.


----------



## jlarkin

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 14205
> 
> 
> Going to be interesting using one handed stretched on a ladder.


Is that a jet pack?


----------



## jlarkin

teejay41 said:


> I'm currently trying 'French Roast' beans - a small measure bought for me by a pal from a stall in Derby Market Hall. The bag says they're from Taylors of Harrogate, but I can't find French Roast in their on-line listing. It's so nice, I'd like to get more in a bigger quantity.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


I don't know about Taylor's, but I think this is a good heavy French roast http://yorkcoffeeemporium.co.uk/heavy-french-roast-coffee.html


----------



## Mrboots2u

Plenty of roasters provide beans fresh to a darker roast. Lovers of the darker style speak highly of Coffee compass


----------



## DoubleShot

Coffee Compass LSOL plus a few samples including Indian Bibi (after reading @Rob666 praise them).


----------



## Scotford

teejay41 said:


> It's because your photo as a vertical format pic is too big. The forum rule on picture size states a max. size of 640px wide by 480px tall. That would have been the size of your photo when lying on its side, so that's what the website's mechanism did.
> 
> In order to insert a portrait-mode photo in a post recently without it rotating, I had to reduce it by resampling, such that the biggest dimension (its height) was no more than 480px. As I was using an iPad at the time (I'm on a laptop right now) I made it smaller it by rotating the iPad to landscape, then captured a screen-shot of the pic. I forgot to clear the screen of surrounding junk though, before capture. The result can be seen here, surround stuff and all. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16411-Mazzer-Mod&p=304095#post304095 But at least, it's upright!
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Tony.


I just go to the pic on my phone and rotate it before posting. Much easier.


----------



## teejay41

Not the Postie exactly but the Hermes courier.

An aerosol of Tableau Stainless Steel cleaning mousse. Mortens of Ilkley (Mooar baht 'at - couldn't resist that) are the only retailer I can find at the moment with the product actually in stock. So I was doubly pleased when it arrived, for I feared they would be out of stock too, despite it being listed on their website. Glad to say I was wrong.

Now I can get buffing the shiny new machine.


----------



## 7493

I also received a can of Tableau Stainless Steel cleaning mousse from Morton's.


----------



## Chockymonster

LSOL beans for the month and a PID to hopefully resolve my temp overshoot issues!


----------



## Doozerless




----------



## DoubleShot

Accompanied by some very interesting background information about these beans:

"With great complex sweetness including syrupy treacle flavours, rich chocolate and peanut flavours as well as bright fruit acidity and a distinct marzipan and vanilla aftertaste this is the perfect coffee for any time of the day."

Daterra reached the finals of Cup of Excellence awards in 2006, and in both 2005 and 2006 the World Barista Champions (Troels Poulsen and Klaus Thomsen) used Daterra in their blends. Four out of six WBC finalists used Daterra coffee in 2008, showing the high quality of their coffee.

Can't wait to try these...

Many thanks @Ian Clayton


----------



## hotmetal

teejay41 said:


> . I've also set it to switch off at 2.00am, as I ought not to be tempted by coffee after that late hour.
> 
> The VST was interesting... I used it in place of a standard non-pressurised double basket this afternoon. Put in the same dose as I usually use (15g) and it extracted much quicker - so much so that I'd drawn 35g before I'd realised, in under 20 sec.


2am? Wow that's a real man's cutoff time for coffee! I don't drink espresso after about 4pm, or come 2am I'll still be awake. Either a typo or you're a real hardcore caffeine-tolerant coffee monster!

I'm puzzled by your basket scenario. Of course the holes are different but like you, I'd have expected 15g in a 15g VST to pour slower than 15g in the 'standard' basket (which begs the question, what do we know about the standard basket's size, holes etc).


----------



## teejay41

hotmetal said:


> 2am? Wow that's a real man's cutoff time for coffee! I don't drink espresso after about 4pm, or come 2am I'll still be awake. Either a typo or you're a real hardcore caffeine-tolerant coffee monster!
> 
> I'm puzzled by your basket scenario. Of course the holes are different but like you, I'd have expected 15g in a 15g VST to pour slower than 15g in the 'standard' basket (which begs the question, what do we know about the standard basket's size, holes etc).


Yes, hardcore monster - grrr! I sleep just as well with or without late caffeine. But it's often 4, 5, or 6.00am when I get to bed... I'm a real night-owl. Then again, it could easily be the crack of noon before I get up. The joys of being semi-retired and working from home! IT Support (done by remote connection through the 'net) is often best carried out during the night when remote servers are more or less idle. I live alone, so have no-one to complain about my unearthly hours! Wonderful. With late-night coffee, I usually awake more lively than without.

Funeral tomorrow morning (not mine, I hasten to add) so I'd better get some shuteye (now 2.25am).

I'm glad I'm not the only one flummoxed by the VST.

Tony.


----------



## Phil104

Trying to attach photos is currently driving me to distraction but I've also hit the Redtail trail and across the last two days received the Hawaiin Kona (that I thought I had ordered but hadn't), Bourbon from Rwanda, and Apaneca from El Salvador - and as DoubleShot reports - all with an A4 of notes about the coffee, the estate, and essential information about provenance etc. Great packaging, too.

http://www.redtailcoffee.co.uk


----------



## jlarkin

teejay41 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one flummoxed by the VST.


I think they can be quite different to standard baskets, I've not re-read this all but seem to remember it gives hints that your tamping etc. might need to adapt a bit. Hope it's of some help: http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/markprince/04-29-2011


----------



## c_squared

I have finally picked up my LSOL guest slot from the depot!


----------



## Zephyr

Well after 9 days of absolute nightmare, my Mazzer Mini Electronic came today. I love this grinder so quiet and so good.


----------



## Beco90

More accurately what did the Postie bring me this week - but I finally got a Gaggia Classic! £50 from Gumtree! Definitely needs a strip down and some TLC but the budget's tight so I went for something cheap that I can tidy up. I couldn't really afford £100-150 for a 'well-loved' machine. I'm hoping it doesn't prove a false economy...


----------



## Beco90

I also picked an Iberital MC2 off of Gumtree - £39 + £6 delivery. Absolutely over the moon with this as I didn't think I'd be able to afford an electric grinder and was really expecting to get a Hario. It's the less popular doser model rather than the auto though. It's also missing the lid for the main hopper and it look like something is missing underneath the smaller hopper? Looking inside the burrs look really manky. Can anyone advise if this is just coffee muck or if it's rust and the best way to start cleaning it up? Thanks again all


----------



## GCGlasgow

Zephyr said:


> Well after 9 days of absolute nightmare, my Mazzer Mini Electronic came today. I love this grinder so quiet and so good.


Read your post about the problems you were having with delivery, glad to see it finally arrived in one piece.


----------



## Drewster

(Final instalment of) LSOL including a freebee sample 

(First instalment of) DSOL this smells absolutely wicked!!


----------



## Kman10

Beco90 said:


> I also picked an Iberital MC2 off of Gumtree - £39 + £6 delivery. Absolutely over the moon with this as I didn't think I'd be able to afford an electric grinder and was really expecting to get a Hario. It's the less popular doser model rather than the auto though. It's also missing the lid for the main hopper and it look like something is missing underneath the smaller hopper? Looking inside the burrs look really manky. Can anyone advise if this is just coffee muck or if it's rust and the best way to start cleaning it up? Thanks again all
> 
> View attachment 14259
> View attachment 14260
> View attachment 14261


Looks like coffee in the burrs, remove top then worm drive an remove top burr for cleaning


----------



## Zephyr

GCGlasgow said:


> Read your post about the problems you were having with delivery, glad to see it finally arrived in one piece.


Thank you, yeah, lesson learned. Never to use UPS. Never.!!! at least it came in 1 piece.


----------



## teejay41

Some magnets.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24166-Verona-Shot-Timer


----------



## calc

A result of watching that Tim Wendelboe video...


----------



## big dan

calc said:


> A result of watching that Tim Wendelboe video...
> 
> View attachment 14266


Looks cool! Like the new barista towels too! Which video are you referring to?


----------



## DoubleShot

@big dan

Wendelboe On Espresso

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=24131


----------



## big dan

Cheers bud!


----------



## teejay41

jlarkin said:


> I think they can be quite different to standard baskets, I've not re-read this all but seem to remember it gives hints that your tamping etc. might need to adapt a bit. Hope it's of some help: http://coffeegeek.com/opinions/markprince/04-29-2011


Tamp or grind? Isn't it usually the grind that's altered, rather than the tamp pressure, or do you mean tamp technique, rather than pressure? I tamp consistently at 30lb, as 'constantified' by an Attento click-mat.

The SJ's grind, while fluffy, does tend to pile the dose into the middle of the basket, and my procedure is to level it to the edges of a VST lightly with a WDT needle so the fluffiness isn't compromised, then tap the pf gently onto a surface to settle the dose. Tamp, polish and extract.

I am am trying to establish some sort of grind 'offset' that would apply to all blends - such as a set amount finer for a VST. For one blend I have, two notches finer on the Mazzer adjustment collar is about right... for another, that was too fine and the extraction almost choked.

Anyone else care to comment on the practical differences in technique between VST and generic baskets of a similar size?

Thanks in anticipation.

Tony.


----------



## johnealey

grind finer with vst's in my experience no matter what size. There are also more holes and run closer to the edge of the basket.If you haven't tried nutating with the tamper pre final tamp this may assist.

Above only my experiences might be different for others

John


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

DoubleShot said:


> These were a limited run of 35 I believe, so anyone tempted would be well advised to order soon to avoid disappointment!
> 
> Don't say, no one told ya so!


Don't worry, we had more than that and we still have some left. The cups are unique to us from d'ancap which meant we had to order quite a lot. However, we also kitted out both Callum and my home setups as well as quite a few for the roastery/training too. No doubt be getting more when these ones run out.


----------



## Kyle548

teejay41 said:


> Tamp or grind? Isn't it usually the grind that's altered, rather than the tamp pressure, or do you mean tamp technique, rather than pressure? I tamp consistently at 30lb, as 'constantified' by an Attento click-mat.
> 
> The SJ's grind, while fluffy, does tend to pile the dose into the middle of the basket, and my procedure is to level it to the edges of a VST lightly with a WDT needle so the fluffiness isn't compromised, then tap the pf gently onto a surface to settle the dose. Tamp, polish and extract.
> 
> I am am trying to establish some sort of grind 'offset' that would apply to all blends - such as a set amount finer for a VST. For one blend I have, two notches finer on the Mazzer adjustment collar is about right... for another, that was too fine and the extraction almost choked.
> 
> Anyone else care to comment on the practical differences in technique between VST and generic baskets of a similar size?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> Tony.


You can't quantity the difference and that's the point.

All VST of a certain size should pull pretty much the same; none VST baskets will each be unique.

But the theory is that you grind finer than you would and tamp just hard enough that the puck doesn't channel.

The choke point on a VST is a lot finer than on a generic OEM basket.


----------



## hotmetal

Agree with most of what's been said about VST. Although I've yet to see any benefits from nutating, always slows the pour down even when done lightly and usually results in 'doughnut' extractions (dry spot in the middle). I get best results from grinding straight into the PF, tap against my hand or a little shake to level the mound, light/medium pressure straight down using finger tips as a guide, quick twist to polish and extract.


----------



## Obnic

+1 for nutating and doughnut extractions. I seem to get most even extraction from a convex tamper too which clearly pushes grinds to the edges. I know this is not the current received wisdom either which confounds me.


----------



## Kyle548

What I ordered










What I got....


----------



## hotmetal

Looks like a cross between an ashtray and a bog brush! Although I may be less ignorant of all things brewed this time next week! ?


----------



## coffeechap

Kyle548 said:


> What I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I got....


Is it going back?


----------



## Kyle548

coffeechap said:


> Is it going back?


Indeed it is.


----------



## Kyle548

hotmetal said:


> Looks like a cross between an ashtray and a bog brush! Although I may be less ignorant of all things brewed this time next week!


It's called a lavietière.


----------



## hotmetal

For brewing Lavazza (Italian for bog water )


----------



## markf1988

I ran out of coffee and ordered the next lot too late. No coffee today, not in a good mood!


----------



## Drewster

markf1988 said:


> I ran out of coffee and ordered the next lot too late. No coffee today, not in a good mood!


If you are quick you can pop round (Orton Waterville) to pick up:

Either

a) A bag of this months LSOL

b) A bag of this months DSOL

Actually if you want you could have a bag of each.


----------



## markf1988

Drewster said:


> If you are quick you can pop round (Orton Waterville) to pick up:
> 
> Either
> 
> a) A bag of this months LSOL
> 
> b) A bag of this months DSOL
> 
> Actually if you want you could have a bag of each.


Haha thanks for the offer but it my order should be here tomorrow! If not then I will definitely be knocking on your door!


----------



## johnnygee04

500g each of CC Cuba Serrano & Gusto Gold. It's great being home!


----------



## Kyle548

What could this be...?


----------



## jeebsy

A new group seal?


----------



## Neill

This turned up. Had almost forgotten I ordered it. Only 12 days from ordering so pretty happy.


----------



## jlarkin

Kyle548 said:


> What could this be...?


I don't know but intuition tells me it could be fragile.


----------



## NickdeBug

jlarkin said:


> I don't know but intuition tells me it could be fragile.


Nah - the box isn't nearly damaged enough


----------



## Kyle548

It's a Compak K3 Touch, so I would hope its not too fragile.


----------



## jlarkin

Kyle548 said:


> It's a Compak K3 Touch, so I would hope its not too fragile.


Nice! I guess it's better than them sticking tape on it that says, "definitely not fragile: do as you will"


----------



## coffeechap

Kyle548 said:


> What could this be...?


Hope you got a price match


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

My pension statement. Overseas tactical has performed well


----------



## Kyle548

coffeechap said:


> Hope you got a price match


I just bought it out right, but BB had the cheapest list price.


----------



## jeebsy

Kyle548 said:


> I just bought it out right, but BB had the cheapest list price.


Did you check ask about? List price isn't always best price


----------



## Kyle548

I spent a couple of days checking prices on things; but I didn't make a concerted effort to get money off.


----------



## jeebsy

Can get them from Europe for £250


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> Can get them from Europe for £250


If there are UK alternatives; I'd really always rather by from here.

With tax and duties and shipping, £250 isn't £250.


----------



## jeebsy

Taxes and duties from Europe? Single market bro.

Even though the Euro rate is improved so much for us, UK retailers are generally still charging the same. None of the benefit of the better Euro rate is being passed on to the customer - it's all going to the business. Show a bit of discontent and go to Europe.


----------



## Kyle548

jeebsy said:


> Taxes and duties from Europe? Single market bro.
> 
> Even though the Euro rate is improved so much for us, UK retailers are generally still charging the same. None of the benefit of the better Euro rate is being passed on to the customer - it's all going to the business. Show a bit of discontent and go to Europe.


Just be happy for me and my new grinder.


----------



## jeebsy

Sorry, didn't mean to piss on your chips. Enjoy!


----------



## Spooks

Some more beans from Hasbean arrived today, relieved as I thought I may run out (again).


----------



## Kyle548

Here it is, set up.

I'm pretty impressed with it. Grinds seem good enough and it takes less than 60 seconds to prepare a basket (even with my OCD weighing).

It's very messy though - my OD mod Magnum is much cleaner but more of a faff.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Use a dosing funnel perhaps ?


----------



## Kyle548

Mrboots2u said:


> Use a dosing funnel perhaps ?


I have a 52mm lens hood on the way - I couldn't find any 51mm threads - so not sure it will fit perfectly yet.


----------



## teejay41

A Joe Frex 58.5mm tamper. See http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24103-58-5mm-Joe-Frex-tamper&p=307401#post307401

Tony.


----------



## michaelfrazier

glevum said:


> What did the postie bring you today!
> 
> A thread to show off your new coffee related item no matter how big or small, old or new
> 
> Throw up a photo so we can have a butchers what you got delivered today.
> 
> I will start:
> 
> Been after some 16 fl oz cups for a morning triple shot latte and these fit the bill. Gordon Ramsay maze breakfast morning cups.


Nice cups.

Look HUGE!


----------



## jeebsy

teejay41 said:


> A Joe Frex 58.5mm tamper. See http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24103-58-5mm-Joe-Frex-tamper&p=307401#post307401
> 
> Tony.


Pics?


----------



## ThereIsCook

FedEx just delivered some beans from HasBean, a CCD and filters. Nothing special, but instead of bubble wrap for packing they used a coffee bean sack! Made me smile so thought I share


----------



## Jedi oh

These arrived today, all the way from China. First impressions - very good.


----------



## froggystyle

I have a set from china on my rocket, had them for about a year, still going strong...

Cant beat the cheapo scales.


----------



## Jedi oh

I paid under £8 for them and they are much more accurate than my 'old' ones. Very happy so far.

Also got this lot. I'm practising most days so getting through quite a bit at the moment.


----------



## Kyle548

Jedi oh said:


> View attachment 14449
> 
> 
> These arrived today, all the way from China. First impressions - very good.


Where did you get these?


----------



## froggystyle

China.


----------



## Kyle548

froggystyle said:


> China.


But China has two shops now.


----------



## 4515

froggystyle said:


> China.


I was so tempted to post that as well


----------



## froggystyle

Kyle548 said:


> But China has two shops now.


Sorry, the 2nd one.


----------



## Jedi oh

Yes China.

Ebay. Someone posted a link on another thread recommending these. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Jedi oh

Here. The top ones in the post by Doubleshot.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24040-Well-they-lasted-but-not-for-long-New-scales&p=303584#post303584


----------



## teejay41

These arrived today. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151327011483?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=450471041822&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT Top of their range as they weigh up to 500g no less, with a resolution of 0.01g! Checked them with calibration weights and they weighed slightly heavy, but they're now calibrated afresh and spot on. I'm well impressed. I have several sets of scales of this sort of size and one or two somewhat bigger, and these are the most attractive and I would say, the 'best' of all of them.

Also received an Ice Hockey puck for tapping down onto after dosing, to settle the basket before tamping. Oh, and 500g freshly roast French Roast beans to try from The Coffee Emporium, York (who roast weekly, I believe). I had quite enjoyed some French Roast from Taylors of Harrogate, bought for me by a friend, but when I spoke to Taylors to order more, I learned that their beans could have been roasted anything up to three or four months ago ("...but the 'best-before' date is OK until September." they assured me) so as you can imagine, that didn't wash too well.

A weatherproof/outdoor PTZ (pan, tilt, zoom) day/night 720p HD CCTV IP camera was delivered today, to install on my house, and will be able to see all round... approaches, garden, everywhere. With that, I will be able to view live TV pictures, record video, capture stills etc. and have full control of all the camera's functions on my 'phone, iPad or PC wherever there is Internet coverage (basically, anywhere in the world). It will also email me if it spots anything untoward. Shipped from Poland. Nothing to do with coffee, though.

Tony.


----------



## coffeechap

Do you live in a bad area then, or just a little bit paranoid?


----------



## jeebsy

teejay41 said:


> A weatherproof/outdoor PTZ (pan, tilt, zoom) day/night 720p HD CCTV IP camera was delivered today, to install on my house, and will be able to see all round... approaches, garden, everywhere. With that, I will be able to view live TV pictures, record video, capture stills etc. and have full control of all the camera's functions on my 'phone, iPad or PC wherever there is Internet coverage (basically, anywhere in the world). It will also email me if it spots anything untoward. Shipped from Poland. Nothing to do with coffee, though.


Sounds good, we should get a subforum for it


----------



## anton78

View attachment 14456


Teeny tiny Motta jug.


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Sounds good, we should get a subforum for it


We will need at least 4 others with similar systems


----------



## jlarkin

It was yesterday and a stalk brought her, rather than postie, but my beautiful daughter!

Oh and a load of d'ancap espresso cups arrived.


----------



## jeebsy

Congrats!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jlarkin said:


> View attachment 14460
> 
> 
> It was yesterday and a stalk brought her, rather than postie, but my beautiful daughter!
> 
> Oh and a load of d'ancap espresso cups arrived.


Sounds like a win, win. Congratulations.


----------



## Soll

Congratulations Joe! She sure took her time coming but worth the wait though.


----------



## hotmetal

Congratulations! Stork or stalk? Let's not go there! (At least it wasn't the postman!) ??


----------



## Wobin19

Congrats! You may want to increase your coffee orders


----------



## Kyle548

Wobin19 said:


> Congrats! You may want to increase your coffee orders


Get her started young?


----------



## jlarkin

Kyle548 said:


> Get her started young?


Espresso cup will be the perfect starter size as well...


----------



## Jedi oh

Huge congrats. Well done to all.


----------



## jlarkin

Thanks all, we're needless to say very very happy...the d'ancap cups are beautiful  ;-P


----------



## Kyle548

jlarkin said:


> Thanks all, we're needless to say very very happy...the d'ancap cups are beautiful  ;-P


Any photos?


----------



## garydyke1

present from our lovely friends in Brighton


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last lot of grand fromage i had was Nom....


----------



## garydyke1

from Prague


----------



## Vieux Clou

'Twas yesterday and 'twasn't really the postie but:









Trek Domane 4.5


----------



## jlarkin

Kyle548 said:


> Any photos?


A couple, that's 40g espresso in it. First use today they're a very pleasing weight and feel for such a small cup


----------



## Kyle548

A number of things.

An LM spout for my La Pav- I have one for my pump machine and really like it.

So got a second one.

This funnel for dosing into the La Pav basket.

And some wooden taps for my Bazzera.

Looking a little fresh and unfinished at the moment, but should age quite nicely.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just picked up a 500g bag of San Luis and the last 150g of Yirgacheffe they had left from Two Day coffee roasters in Bristol as I'm down at the eye hospital again, came on last night.

Never tried them before and they were just round the corner so thought why not.

Now waiting for the specialist then I'm off for vinyl so sod the eye it's not all bad!


----------



## Mr O

One of these.....perfect (as much as i wanted the ECM one i couldn't justify £59)

http://cafe-kultur.de/products/tamp-station


----------



## DoubleShot

Ordered on 16th May, I believe. No dispatch email but arrived today, 30th May. The grey plastic postage bag it arrived in is totally inadequate imo for something heavy and valuable.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Kyle548

Use the same LM open double-spout myself. I do enjoy watching the espresso flow into the cup with these, I must say.


----------



## Neill

DoubleShot said:


> Ordered on 16th May, I believe. No dispatch email but arrived today, 30th May. The grey plastic postage bag it arrived in is totally inadequate imo for something heavy and valuable.


Was it not in bubble wrap inside the cardboard tube and the grinder itself wrapped in plastic mesh? I was happy with the packaging.

Enjoy the grinder.


----------



## DoubleShot

Haven't opened the cardboard tube yet. Was referring to what that was sent in, the plastic postal bag. One end of the cardboard tube had been pushed in during transit as the bag offered no protection whatsoever!


----------



## Kyle548

DoubleShot said:


> @Kyle548
> 
> Use the same LM open double-spout myself. I do enjoy watching the espresso flow into the cup with these, I must say.


I like how small they are for a double.

Easily pours as a single.

The profile is small too- I had an aftermarket open double on my LP and because of the consumer PF size it looked horrendously over balanced on one side.

Even on a commercial 58mm it looked comical in comparison to the LM spout.

I don't like the stock consumer double ala Gaggia Classic, the dimple in the bottom is a possible dead spot.


----------



## Neill

DoubleShot said:


> Haven't opened the cardboard tube yet. Was referring to what that was sent in, the plastic postal bag. One end of the cardboard tube had been pushed in during transit as the bag offered no protection whatsoever!


I think the cardboard tube and packaging inside is the protection though.


----------



## Phil104

The latest edition of Steve's Secret Stash arrived:

In the cup you should expect the unexpected, this is definitely not your normal Bolivian! Sure it's *sweet* (think *treacle toffee*) but there's totally off the scale *tropical fruit acidity* alongside *floral notes* of *lavender*. For a moment you may think it's a natural (I actually had to double check!) as this coffee has heaps of *body*. A really unusual cup that I think is perfect for #SSSSS.




[*=left]Country: *Bolivia*
[*=left]Region: North Yungas
[*=left]Province: Caranavi
[*=left]Colony: Copacabana
[*=left]Farm: *Finca Carmelita*
[*=left]Producer: Carmelia Aduviri
[*=left]Altitude: 1,550 m.a.s.l.
[*=left]Coordinates: Latitude.-15.7900, Longitude.- 67.5645
[*=left]Processing: *Washed*
[*=left]Process Date: August 29th, 2014.
[*=left]Drying: African beds
[*=left]Drying time: 9 days
[*=left]Varietal: *Caturra*


----------



## Spooks

Vieux Clou said:


> 'Twas yesterday and 'twasn't really the postie but:
> 
> View attachment 14471
> 
> 
> Trek Domane 4.5


Liking that a lot ?


----------



## risky

A bag of Brighton Lanes from Coffee Compass. Only ordered it yesterday at 2pm and it arrived this morning. Fantastic service from them!


----------



## Mr O

Phil104 said:


> The latest edition of Steve's Secret Stash arrived:
> 
> In the cup you should expect the unexpected, this is definitely not your normal Bolivian! Sure it's *sweet* (think *treacle toffee*) but there's totally off the scale *tropical fruit acidity* alongside *floral notes* of *lavender*. For a moment you may think it's a natural (I actually had to double check!) as this coffee has heaps of *body*. A really unusual cup that I think is perfect for #SSSSS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*=left]Country: *Bolivia*
> [*=left]Region: North Yungas
> [*=left]Province: Caranavi
> [*=left]Colony: Copacabana
> [*=left]Farm: *Finca Carmelita*
> [*=left]Producer: Carmelia Aduviri
> [*=left]Altitude: 1,550 m.a.s.l.
> [*=left]Coordinates: Latitude.-15.7900, Longitude.- 67.5645
> [*=left]Processing: *Washed*
> [*=left]Process Date: August 29th, 2014.
> [*=left]Drying: African beds
> [*=left]Drying time: 9 days
> [*=left]Varietal: *Caturra*


I prefer a bit more info









ha, superb


----------



## Mr O

I got my new Back To The Planet tshirt delivered today


----------



## anton78

View attachment 14503


I got some new cups from foundry roasters. Unfortunately I'm only allowed to use one till Father's Day. Still, here it is.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

anton78 said:


> View attachment 14503
> 
> 
> I got some new cups from foundry roasters. Unfortunately I'm only allowed to use one till Father's Day. Still, here it is.


Looking good! - nothing like some fine porcelain to enhance your coffee drinking experience.


----------



## Drewster

anton78 said:


> I got some new cups from foundry roasters. Unfortunately I'm only allowed to use one till Father's Day. Still, here it is.


Well if you are careful it might last til then............ The cup that is not the coffee!


----------



## anton78

Drewster said:


> Well if you are careful it might last til then............ The cup that is not the coffee!


I'm in trouble if I break it!


----------



## Jedi oh

Got in today after a day out with the family and found a delivery card from Amazon logistics.

The hand written note said,

'Parcel in bin for you.'

That was a new one!!

luckily no damage caused.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Jedi oh

And what was in the parcel?


----------



## Jedi oh

Cat litter. Hence no damage. My wife does the best internet shopping!!


----------



## hotmetal

What happens if amazon deliver early on bin day? ?


----------



## hotmetal

DoubleShot said:


> @Jedi oh
> 
> And what was in the parcel?


If it was a Compak R120 it would be sticking out of the top of a wheelie bin!


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah, that is one HUGE Titan grinder!


----------



## jlarkin

2 Orvibo smart sockets and a 2 cup sowden! The smart sockets from a very limited test seem to work well.


----------



## Jedi oh

hotmetal said:


> What happens if amazon deliver early on bin day? 


My thoughts exactly. Luckily it was a Sunday. But not an ideal place to leave a parcel. Amazon have been very apologetic.


----------



## DoubleShot

DSOL James Gourmet. Courtesy of the very kind @MarkyP

Cheers fella!


----------



## lukej

I'd put money on several of us getting our Sowdens either today or tomorrow! Got mine this morning, went to get some good beans today and the type I like weren't in. Best order some tonight!

Luke


----------



## Mr O

my Sowden


----------



## Kyle548

The latest HB SSSS and this brew stand.

Initial brew with this - it's almost like a floral tea. I was expecting more body to it; but I'm not really getting much body at all.

I could probably go finer or hotter on it I guess.


----------



## Gander24

A brewtus came today, complete with standard/bottomless portafilters and torr tamper. Big thanks to @sami for the sale, careful packaging, and generally being a good guy throughout the process, i pledge to show her the love and affection she's clearly been shown previously. Thanks mate!!!!


----------



## Sami

It's looking great on your kitchen worktop Andy. Hope she brings you as much pleasure as she did me!


----------



## Gander24

Knocked out a few great shots and an excellent cappa, honestly one of the best iv ever had. really impressed, especially after reading lots of posts saying it takes a while to adapt from a gaggia classic to a DB. Hopefully not beginners luck!!!


----------



## hotmetal

Gander24 said:


> Knocked out a few great shots and an excellent cappa, honestly one of the best iv ever had. really impressed, especially after reading lots of posts saying it takes a while to adapt from a gaggia classic to a DB. Hopefully not beginners luck!!!


Congrats on the new machine mate. It's not beginner's luck. You're enjoying the fruits of a machine with better stability than a Classic. It's an ironic fact, but the db machines are just easier to get consistently good results from cf a Classic. Exactly my experience when I went from Classic to R58.


----------



## Heligan

lukej said:


> I'd put money on several of us getting our Sowdens either today or tomorrow!


Waiting for me when I got back today from the Rave trip. Somehow I wasn't expecting it to be as big as it is (it's the 2 cup) and I'm not sure there's actually any cupboard space for it....


----------



## aaroncornish

A little card telling me some git didn't pay enough postage and I have to pay £1.11 to receive a letter, probably a bill


----------



## DoubleShot

aaroncornish said:


> A little card telling me some git didn't pay enough postage and I have to pay £1.11 to receive a letter, probably a bill


Last time that I had one of those, turned out it was a receipt from a Amazon marketplace seller for a product I had bought the year before! They had used a business franked envelope but posted it in a public post box which apparently is not permitted so Royal Mail classed it as not having any postage applied plus the usual fee they charge on top. Why they chose not to include the receipt with the product itself is beyond me but then to send it out months later, even more baffling! 

Was not impressed!


----------



## aaroncornish

I will report back on what it is


----------



## DoubleShot

So I can try adding some chocolate sprinkles like our resident champ @Scotford


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> So I can try adding some chocolate sprinkles like our resident champ @Scotford


Christ not more chocolate capps to wind me up ......


----------



## DoubleShot

Damn. Busted before I've even had a chance to use it or posted any photo evidence!


----------



## hotmetal

It's OK. The chocolate won't end up in a drink. It's just so DS can keep pouring the same milk 3x and become the next latte art champ with only 1 big bottle of Cravendale. That's right isn't it DS?


----------



## DoubleShot

Was 'hoping' to produce some of those waaay cool looking cappas that Scotford often posts up photos of that include a good dose of chocolate sprinkles.

But can certainly also use it as Dhan suggested at Rave on Sunday as an aid to help re-utilise steamed milk when practising latte art.


----------



## kevin

A huge upgrade from my Sage Barista Express! Behold a QuickMill Vetrano 2B and a Eureka Zenith 65E! Ex-display from Elektro's


----------



## Spooks

kevin said:


> A huge upgrade from my Sage Barista Express! Behold a QuickMill Vetrano 2B and a Eureka Zenith 65E! Ex-display from Elektro's


Very nice indeed, sure that will give many years of great coffee.


----------



## teejay41

One of these... highly recommended http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22134-Pergtamp-vs-Torr-58-55&p=309335#post309335

Tony.


----------



## coffeefanatic

doesn't matter what the post brings, the dog chews it up! maybe for xmas he'll bring that new espresso machine


----------



## Jon Winstanley

mike 100 said:


> 2 bags of Monsooned Malabar and 2 bags of Mocha Guatamala from coffee bean shop, best service I've found


I agree... their coffee is brill!


----------



## jlarkin

teejay41 said:


> One of these... highly recommended http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22134-Pergtamp-vs-Torr-58-55&p=309335#post309335
> 
> Tony.


Did you get it from hasbean? Sounds promising


----------



## truegrace

New cups







One of them has a minor flaw (well, a small lump on the outside) Is this normal for Inker cups? Not sure if I should mail coffeehit and ask









First flattie in them, very nice indeed


----------



## Kyle548

truegrace said:


> New cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of them has a minor flaw (well, a small lump on the outside) Is this normal for Inker cups? Not sure if I should mail coffeehit and ask
> 
> View attachment 14550
> 
> 
> First flattie in them, very nice indeed
> 
> View attachment 14551


Its normal, yes.

All of mine have some imperfections - including flecks of colours on the inside or slight bumps.


----------



## truegrace

Kyle548 said:


> Its normal, yes.
> 
> All of mine have some imperfections - including flecks of colours on the inside or slight bumps.


Im probably lucky then that only 1 is like it


----------



## Kyle548

truegrace said:


> Im probably lucky then that only 1 is like it


It adds character.


----------



## froggystyle

MIne have little bumps here and there, like kyle says, adds a touch of character.

Be careful with the little handles, they can break easily.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Inkers are great but quality control is a bit variable. D'Ancaps are better finished off.


----------



## Kman10




----------



## Dallah

Well it was the couriers and it was yesterday but I received 6 Inker Cappuccino cup & saucer sets and 2 Inker demitasse cup & saucer sets. All in the spouse approved colours of light blue (or as I call it City Blue) and yellow. The blue from Machina Espresso and the yellow from Butterworth & Son. The boxing from Machina Espresso was epic. One inner with miles of bubblewrap and tonnes of starch 'peanuts' then an massive outer with more bubblewrap and even more packing peanuts. For 4 cups and saucers there was more packaging than for my grinder. All for post and packing of £8.00 and delivered the next day. Great service. A bit pricey but Inker aren't cheap from anyone.









(Check out that lens flare. It could be in a J.J. Abrams flick. The Force Awakens. The Force is strong with this machine LOL)


----------



## aaroncornish

I have a lovely new Tamper from Teejay! Pics to follow







Thanks


----------



## jim3rg

Bodum bistro burr coffee grinder


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had some vouchers given to me , so lots of small bags of coffee for

Taste testing time.....

.


----------



## froggystyle

Robusta???


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Robusta???


Well spotted ....its a blend ...kinda....95% robusta from China i think ( this one i didnt buy, i was offered it to try )


----------



## froggystyle

95% should have just made it 100% and saved wasting the other 5% of beans.

Oh dear, it might be ok though if you use a pergtamp!


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> 95% should have just made it 100% and saved wasting the other 5% of beans.
> 
> Oh dear, it might be ok though if you use a pergtamp!


http://www.coffeetastingclub.com/robusta-revival-206.html

I tried it at ScotHot/UKBC


----------



## froggystyle

Any good?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Robusta is from Hainan apparently - an island near Vietnam...


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14587


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 14587


Are you stuck inside it!? How the hell did you fit in there?!!?

Edit: I just looked one up as didn't have a clue, um.......... wow!


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 14587


Will this be making an outing at the weekend?!

I got a new grinder too.

View attachment 14594


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah it'll be on the stall this weekend, i'll bring your beans if you're coming by?

Quality finish on the Mazzer btw


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> Yeah it'll be on the stall this weekend, i'll bring your beans if you're coming by?
> 
> Quality finish on the Mazzer btw


Fantastic! Yes I'll be there.

Thanks, not my handiwork but the guy did a good job, although if you look close you can see it probably could have done with more aggressive prep work. Looks great at the usual working distance though.


----------



## Mr O

Some cups, but they got took away again. I've gotta pick them up tomorrow after work.....


----------



## risky

Mrboots2u said:


> Robusta is from Hainan apparently - an island near Vietnam...


You'll be wanting one of these.









And grind somewhere around what you would for drip. Inch of condensed milk in the bottom helps too. Also helps if you let the coffee go stale.

I would not make espresso with it. It's a totally different drink.


----------



## hotmetal

Ask Scotford how much butter to put in with it. His facial expression is still burned on the back of my retina.


----------



## teejay41

jlarkin said:


> Did you get it from hasbean? Sounds promising


Yes, Has Bean... their regular price of £99.50 + £4.50 carriage.

Tony.


----------



## Phil104

June/July issue of Caffeine arrived in the post so should be available from the usual places. Star seasonal coffee is one from a Forum member and advertiser - Cast Iron Roasters, a review of the Cafflano, features on Craft London, Brazilian Cup of Excellence, not-for-profit coffee shops in London, fika (anyone for a cinnamon bun?), and Brian Williams reviews some coffee shops in Dorset. All in all another great issue.


----------



## froggystyle

Siphon geek!


----------



## Thecatlinux

froggystyle said:


> Siphon geek!


 Envious this end , I am trying not to spend any more money on coffee stuff for a while , so far I managed a whole day


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> Siphon geek!


Nice - very nice. That stirrer needs baptising.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


>


That Steadfast blend looks gert lush!


----------



## Dallah

Postie brought me bog all to do with coffee. I hate days like that.


----------



## froggystyle

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nice - very nice. That stirrer needs baptising.


Tomorrow!

Trying to remember your recipe though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Tomorrow!
> 
> Trying to remember your recipe though.


have you got a thermapen


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> have you got a thermapen


Not yet, need to order one.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Not yet, need to order one.


Defo


----------



## froggystyle

gonna stick my finger in and guestimate...


----------



## Mr O

froggystyle said:


> gonna stick my finger in and guestimate...


oh err missis


----------



## Mr O

I picked up my ORANGE Inkers from the post office today


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> gonna stick my finger in and guestimate...


I predict the answer will be

"Ow"


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> View attachment 14626


Didn't know you did aeropress!!!


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Didn't know you did aeropress!!!


I get a lot of toys thrown on my desk.....


----------



## Obnic

That looks interesting. Let us know how well it works. Didn't get on with the classic metal gauze style filters (silty drinks) but think paper robs the drink of body.


----------



## CamV6

Mrboots2u said:


>


From Australia ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

CamV6 said:


> From Australia ?


Unless he's moved.


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> From Australia ?


Correct.......next question


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Correct.......next question


what does it taste like LOL


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> what does it taste like LOL


Not tried yet mate ..bought a bunch of 125g sample bags from roaster near me , gotta get through them first

Expect notes of puppy dog smiles, unicorn tears and care bears farts


----------



## hotmetal

Mrboots2u said:


> Expect notes of puppy dog smiles, unicorn tears and care bears farts


Ha ha ha! What have you been drinking tonight? ! Reminds me of that very un-PC nursery rhyme we had to endure when we were kids "What are little girls made of. .."


----------



## Wobin19

I have been meaning to order from SM for a while. Hope the latest incarnations of Red Brick and SweetShop are as tasty as the packaging


----------



## Doozerless

SQ do present their product well.


----------



## jlarkin

Doozerless said:


> SQ do present their product well.


And it's good stuff , well to my tastes anyway


----------



## CamV6

Mrboots2u said:


> Correct.......next question


 Next question is........

Wasn't postage expensive for just two bags?


----------



## Thecatlinux

CamV6 said:


> Next question is........
> 
> Wasn't postage expensive for just two bags?


Still cheaper than collecting in person .


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> Next question is........
> 
> Wasn't postage expensive for just two bags?


There was more than two bags.....I think the postage it cost me to get it from Brum in the Uk was more than the postage from Australia......

I still haven't opened it before anyone asks , as am at work today


----------



## Xpenno

CamV6 said:


> Next question is........
> 
> Wasn't postage expensive for just two bags?


----------



## Xpenno

Thecatlinux said:


> what does it taste like LOL


So I've tried both espresso blends now, there's Steadfast which is the staple blend that MP uses in St. Ali and Sensory Lab. It's a medium dark roast, it's really smooth, some roastyness, loads of sweetness and body, the dark side guys would love this one, it's so easy to extract! The Seamless blend is still on the darker side of medium but has much more acidity going on, I personally prefer this one, it's got a really sweet lemon zing in there.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Two 8oz notNeutral latte cups from Coffee Hit. Only one pictured though because the other arrived with a broken handle.

I do like the design and they go perfect with my notNeutral coffee mugs.


----------



## Daren

This Sensory Lab stuff gets around!

Cheers Spence


----------



## Hedgehog1979

IMS Shower Screen for my Classic arrived this morning:









(IMS at the top, Standard below)

It may have been for 101 other different reasons but my first 2 pulls after fitting the screen were the best I've managed. 19g in, both around 35g out in 28-30 seconds. Not quite there, but a damn sight better than it was.

I hadn't consciously adjusted my grind or tamp, but previously I was getting upwards of 50g in the same or less time. I'm pretty sure one simple upgrade can't be responsible for such a difference, but so long as they keep coming out like this, I don't care if its psychosomatic. A tenner well spent!









Standard Screen:


----------



## Obnic

No arguing with that then. Good.

Edit: take care when cleaning the screen though in my experience they're quite frail. A pallo brush can break the metal between perforations.


----------



## Rhys

Obnic said:


> No arguing with that then. Good.
> 
> Edit: take care when cleaning the screen though in my experience they're quite frail. A pallo brush can break the metal between perforations.


What about back-flushing, I guess less crap gets behind them?


----------



## Obnic

Rhys said:


> What about back-flushing, I guess less crap gets behind them?


Particulates yes but oils still get back there. Back flush and cafiza as usual.


----------



## Kyle548

Rhys said:


> What about back-flushing, I guess less crap gets behind them?


No.


----------



## truegrace

Cocktail shaker so finally modded the SJ, cant believe I have had the SJ over a year and havent done this, so much easier!

Felt like it tasted a bit different in the cup as well as more tiger striping, not sure if that was just my imagination though!


----------



## Kyle548

A tamping stand, a lockable Vario hopper that was a bloody pain to fit and some bling scales (yes, my Vario is a Mahlkonig but the hopper a Baratza).


----------



## jlarkin

Quiet day I just got these decaf bands and a VST basket from the good people at hasbean










This book










Then coffeechap was good enough to drop off the Eureka Zenith 65E










And finally I picked up the Bezzera Strega from Soll, who was also good enough to show me how it's done.










Pretty decent day really


----------



## coffeechap

fantastic, you will be in lever heaven in no time


----------



## teejay41

truegrace said:


> Cocktail shaker so finally modded the SJ, cant believe I have had the SJ over a year and havent done this, so much easier!
> 
> Felt like it tasted a bit different in the cup as well as more tiger striping, not sure if that was just my imagination though!
> 
> View attachment 14647
> View attachment 14648


Very nice... well worth doing.

Have you thought of fitting sweepers as well?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16411-Mazzer-Mod&p=304095#post304095

Made a big difference to my grind experience.

Tony.


----------



## truegrace

teejay41 said:


> Very nice... well worth doing.
> 
> Have you thought of fitting sweepers as well?
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16411-Mazzer-Mod&p=304095#post304095
> 
> Made a big difference to my grind experience.
> 
> Tony.


Have had sweepers on since I picked it up, was from coffeechap









Just thinking of using miliput of similar for the funnel now, the schectermatic is better than stock, but still throws more to the left than I like!


----------



## Soll

jlarkin said:


> Quiet day I just got these decaf bands and a VST basket from the good people at hasbean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then coffeechap was good enough to drop off the Eureka Zenith 65E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally I picked up the Bezzera Strega from Soll, who was also good enough to show me how it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent day really


The Strega look at home already Joe, have fun playing around


----------



## JaymeeH

Just got a text from my wife. My Fiorenzato Bricoletta has arrived from Italy! Exciting but I can't plumb it in yet because I don't have my water filter yet. Going to be a painful wait.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Now I know what you are thinking I haven't managed to last long without buying anything , but in my defence I ordered this on Thursday . So this is actually my forth day without spending money on coffee gear .

As I was hoping to get a syphon at some point I thought it would be prudent to get one of these as per recommended by TSK at the rave day , and I have to say I was mighty impressed when I used Patrick's at how fast they work.

I bought this first as only a fool would buy a syphon and not own of these first









View attachment 14703


----------



## DoubleShot

@Thecatlinux

Did you go for a brand new one from Amazon thirdly party seller or a refurb off eBay?


----------



## Thecatlinux

DoubleShot said:


> @Thecatlinux
> 
> Did you go for a brand new one from Amazon thirdly party seller or a refurb off eBay?


went for brand new ,ETI selling off amazon I did post the link in deal section as they had been reduced

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002657DW0/ref=pd_aw_sim_201_6?refRID=0SZC56M7SF4NEAADENA8


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

quiet day here, just a dead fly and some ants


----------



## Phil104

Spontaneous Forum generosity part 75: a Londinium four hole wand tip from the very generous sharkie. Thank you very much sharkie - you are a star.


----------



## JaymeeH

JaymeeH said:


> Just got a text from my wife. My Fiorenzato Bricoletta has arrived from Italy! Exciting but I can't plumb it in yet because I don't have my water filter yet. Going to be a painful wait.


Doh! I thought it looked a bit small. It's actually the grinder I bought from the top chap Richard (HizerKite) it's a lot more useful to me right now to be honest!


----------



## Phil104

JaymeeH said:


> Doh! I thought it looked a bit small. It's actually the grinder I bought from the top chap Richard (HizerKite) it's a lot more useful to me right now to be honest!


And you don't have to wait to get it plumbed in.


----------



## JaymeeH

I don't? Aghh... that would explain all the sparks.


----------



## risky

Thecatlinux said:


> I bought this first as only a fool would buy a syphon and not own of these first










Brilliant!


----------



## hotmetal

Well not exactly the postie, I've been carrying this gear all round the west end today. We went for a day out up to London and SWMBO wanted to go to Orla Kiely so I left her in there buying mugs and a handbag while I hit Monmouth for a cheeky cappuccino. So then we went to Caravan where I went a bit mad and bought 2 Acme demi-tasse and 2 cappuccino cups. Then she said she wanted proper latte sized coffees so I was forced (!) to get 2 of their latte cups. I decided if she was encouraging my coffee related spending spree I'd get the cups she likes and then it seemed silly not to pick up a wee bag of beans too. Hefty credit card bill but caravan shouted us our coffee ☕☺

Then later on we stumbled upon a little shop selling these mini drippers. For £7 I figured it had to be worth a punt. Small enough to fit in my travel mug (the filter itself comes out from the bendy rubber bit) so mega portable and I reckon I can fit the dripper and enough coffee for the working day all inside my mug. Freedom at last from the *bux at work, hurrah! Instructions are all in Japanese but I think I can glean enough info from on here to get it going. Any hints on how to get a good micro drip gratefully received!


----------



## jlarkin

hotmetal said:


> Then later on we stumbled upon a little shop selling these mini drippers. For £7 I figured it had to be worth a punt. Small enough to fit in my travel mug (the filter itself comes out from the bendy rubber bit) so mega portable and I reckon I can fit the dripper and enough coffee for the working day all inside my mug. Freedom at last from the *bux at work, hurrah! Instructions are all in Japanese but I think I can glean enough info from on here to get it going. Any hints on how to get a good micro drip gratefully received!


My hint:

I imagine that'll lose a lot of heat quickly, so do what you can to warm it first and then try a few smaller pours of water, if you have the patience and opportunity to do that at work, because overall it might keep the temperature higher. Also don't let the water cool down too much before pouring it in as it'll lose plenty of temp as soon as it's in.

Cups look great though!


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers. Well just out of curiosity and impatience (waiting for machine to warm up! ) I tried it with 18g of espresso grind. Unsurprisingly an epic fail, so I think I might be in the market for a hand grinder soon.


----------



## Mr O

Rhino hand grinder

cheers YesRow


----------



## Doozerless

Yesterday- a Major

Today- Chemex 8 Cup & Filters


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Richard and Bens trial beans x3!










After initially missing the loop somehow I have my requested beans +1 more so very happy.

According to Ben they had Richard from Falcon coffee in to help, took the roaster to bits and back again.

I looked Richard up and he has quite the CV, looking forward to these.


----------



## Spooks

Some smallbatch coffee beans arrived today. Looking forward to em after a few days to settle.

Ordered yesterday at 10am arrived today ..... They were almost still warm from the roaster when they arrived lol


----------



## Kyle548

I got a ball jointed steamwand for my BZ01. Was a little anxious fitting it, but went on nicely and is really fun having a balljoint.


----------



## jim3rg

1 x 500g bag of Hill& Valley, 1 x 500g bag of Breakfast tea both from coffee compass, and a brand spanking new LG G4 smart phone. Drinking coffee and playing with toys....... What a day.

Jim


----------



## spune

Nice, Jim.


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> Rhino hand grinder
> 
> cheers YesRow


Mine arrived as well, thanks indeed YesRow!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14732


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14734


----------



## anton78

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 14732


Is that the smallest one? I can't believe how much easier it's made my pours.


----------



## johnealey

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 14734


Looks like a levitating filter basket....run..


----------



## jeebsy

anton78 said:


> Is that the smallest one? I can't believe how much easier it's made my pours.


Yeah, used to have a chrome one but papped it for an orange Milkypitch. The Milkypitch is too yellow though so back to Motta


----------



## froggystyle

No orange cupping bowls??


----------



## jeebsy

Didn't have any


----------



## jeebsy

Today brings an avalanche of shit


----------



## Jon

I got the Thermapen today.

Please don't underestimate how large this is; I did!


----------



## blaggard

My Espresso, Just a quick shout out for this Company, I've used them before for parts and yesterday bought a Silvia from them at a great price, delivered at 10:30 this Morning and the first shot was very respectable indeed. . . .SO MUCH STEAM!! My lovely OLD Gaggia Classic is in the cupboard, can't bring myself to sell it. . . .

Great Company, while I'm in this expansive mood I realised today that I have been using Hasbean since about 2009 (trawling email) and I reckon that they are my number one online resource bar none!!


----------



## Rhys

Mr Postie brought some lovely new Mazzer SJ burrs today.

Just need some feet for it now


----------



## Thecatlinux

Not buying coffee stuff is easy , especially if your other treats you

I am on day six of no spending LOL


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Postie brought me a badly beaten up book from amazon "good condition" my arse.

And the V60 I ordered weeks ago.

And another V60 that the japanese store sent me by mistake . Keepsies.


----------



## pestrickland

Today I picked up a couple of cheap digital scales: one for the office and one for home. I think that makes me the owner of five sets of scales now? This coffee business is scary sometimes.


----------



## Angelique Noire

After using the plastic tamper that came with my new machine for the last 2 and a half weeks my new tamper was delivered this morning. Nothing fancy but a vast improvement on the plastic one.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

My new tamper arrived courtesy of FroggyStyle. Thank you muchly, I love it.









here it is shining like a diamond in a dungheap.


----------



## 4085

I have always wanted one of these. I have heard that they are no good with the lugs on the Veloce/L1 pf...soon see!


----------



## jeebsy

1000 cup lids by mistake

A 15mm elbow which will hopefully solve the riddle of how to connect a check valve to my machine

A shipment from Foundry


----------



## froggystyle

Jumbo Ratty said:


> My new tamper arrived courtesy of FroggyStyle. Thank you muchly, I love it.
> 
> View attachment 14755
> 
> 
> here it is shining like a diamond in a dungheap.
> 
> View attachment 14756


Now you need to put up a photo of your dog destroying the gaggia plastic thing!


----------



## jeebsy

That cocoa shaker is a bit too conveniently placed, is JR hiding a modded steam wand?


----------



## froggystyle

Looks very much like the black plastic thing has been removed?


----------



## marcuswar

Looks like Jumbo Ratty has already removed the panarello attachment. When I had my Classic I removed the plastic sleeve but left the plastic nipple attached. The hole in that it's smaller than the named pipe and I could produce reasonable foam with it, certainly better than with the sleeve attached.


----------



## Obnic

jeebsy said:


> ..... shipment from Foundry


I'm waiting for one of those too 

Lots of HasBean today. My tastes seems to be moving lighter so I thought I'd immerse myself.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I took the plastic panerello wand off after 2-3 uses. Found it cumbersome. I just get by with the standard wand,, reckon I get reasonable micro foam 50% of the time, big old skool foam 25% and split milk and foam 25% , my OH likes cappuccino I like lattes, , sometimes, just sometimes we get the drinks we like


----------



## froggystyle

When you lowering the pressure?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

maybe get round to doing that one day,, im in no hurry.


----------



## 4515

Today I got a replacement set of Hario scales which are not yet needed - will see how the coffee soaked scales perform for a while

Then a kilo of RedTail beans arrived


----------



## truegrace

More beans, thought I would give the mystery ago as havent had anything bad from CC to date


----------



## risky

View attachment 14762


Well the postie was me but I now have a super jolly with burrs that haven't been used to crush rocks! Also it has the rarest of beasts, an uncracked, unstained hopper!

Thanks again funinacup!

Edit: bastid tapatalk has rotated it.

Edit Basitd boots has fixed it


----------



## Flibster

Kim's mum dropped her laptop off last week as it wouldn't boot. So after diagnosing the issue, knackered hard drive and misperforming cpu fan, got a boxload of spares dropped off.

Going to clone the hard drive so grabbed a 2.5" enclosure and a hard drive to clone to. Only originally had 750gb in it, so have got a 2tb to go in instead. Doubling the memory from 4gb to 8gb, switching the DVD drive to a Bluray one and replacing the cpu cooler.


----------



## Dallah

This was the state that the courier brought my Gumtree bargain in:

















And this is how it was given to the courier:


----------



## Dallah

At least more beans came to cheer me up. They were a bargain as well. I hope more of a bargain than that Macap MXA.

View attachment 14766


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Via the forum and road this










And on the way to pick it up this, nearly all the bits for the new build now










To be honest of the two builds/fixes and then use of the Mazzer scares me far more than the BMX, but I have turned it on and it spins smooth and is quieter than the MC2 by a long way lol.

This one may take a while for me to sort out and clean up, must find time......


----------



## JaymeeH

Bumper delivery day. Seven in total but not all coffee.








The box contains my new Fiorenzato Bricoletta!

Now I just wish I had and tamper! Dammit.


----------



## JaymeeH

Just realised how shoddy that picture is. Only had couple of minutes.


----------



## truegrace

What size filter is that?


----------



## JaymeeH

Purity Quell C300. AKA Absolutely f*ing massive!

Did not expect it to be so large despite having the measurements.


----------



## truegrace

Haha, I didn't realise they were that big, I'm after a c300. How much was it?


----------



## JaymeeH

I did a low ball offer that got accepted for £24! Was pretty happy. I suppose I'm more happy now I've seen how much I got for my money!


----------



## hotmetal

Looks like some sort of ordnance!


----------



## 4085

JaymeeH said:


> I did a low ball offer that got accepted for £24! Was pretty happy. I suppose I'm more happy now I've seen how much I got for my money!


Have you got the head as well for it? If that was ebay, up at £30, I also offered £24 which was refused!


----------



## JaymeeH

No I got turned down by that seller.!


----------



## risky

Since I enjoyed Brighton Lanes so much I decided to give coffee compass some repeat business.










Which one first I wonder?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

A wee pressie from abroad and a bag of decaf to try from the mile. They didn't package my Sweetshop like that when I had it, very nice.










Seriously have about five diffo bags to start and try, spoilt for choice!


----------



## jeebsy

Some custom stickers for my machine, courtesy of a very kind person on the forum

  IMAG1866 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## jlarkin

For brewed coffee a great addition to my coffee island, a stealth Baratza Precisio (thanks hasbean n Gary ****!) .


----------



## DoubleShot

@jlarkin

At the rate your coffee related equipment is increasing you may require a second coffee island soon?!


----------



## jlarkin

DoubleShot said:


> @jlarkin
> 
> At the rate your coffee related equipment is increasing you may require a second coffee island soon?!


I'm not sure I'd get away with that just yet .


----------



## Obnic

Right then. Strawberry milkshake here we come.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Snap!










I absolutely adore this stuff - my new favourite methinks.


----------



## Beanosaurus

HB:

Fazenda Passeio Pulped Rubi

Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Villa Sarchi

Sitio Nossa Senhora do Carmo Catuai CoE

Plus a whiteyj special dosing funnel for the Sage!


----------



## oursus




----------



## Flibster

A selection of 49mm filters, UV, circular polariser, graduated tint, yadda yadda yadda... all achingly expensive.









40.5-49mm step up adaptor.

46-49mm step up adaptor.

Sigma 30mm f2.8

Couple of 49mm lens caps.

Replacement genuine Sony FW50 battery *mine was DOA, Sony kindly replaced it without any problem*

2 3rd party FW50 batteries plus mains charger.

Cordweaver Cordy Cat wrist strap.

Now looking for a decent camera bag. Thinking of the Vanguard Heralder 38. Space for the tab, keyboard, camera, lenses and all sorts of other odds and ends for later this year.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Flibster said:


> Now looking for a decent camera bag. Thinking of the Vanguard Heralder 38. Space for the tab, keyboard, camera, lenses and all sorts of other odds and ends for later this year.


Think Tank is worth a look, their Retrospective bags are great for not looking too much like a camera bag.


----------



## Flibster

Mister_Tad said:


> Think Tank is worth a look, their Retrospective bags are great for not looking too much like a camera bag.


Cheers. Will give them a look once I get an internet connection that isn't in the old 2400baud modem speeds.









Biggest issue is the ones designed for tablets don't fit the 12.2" tablet I have, and the laptop ones tend to be sodding enormous. Visiting CameraWorld in London later this week, so will spend a few hours playing there.


----------



## Grimley

I think this was on offer before their fathers day sale. Should last me a while hopefully.


----------



## NickdeBug

DPD guy with the cat food delivery turned up and kindly left parcel in the porch as requested.

FedEx guy with my coffee beans apparently returned to base without bothering to deliver

Grrrrrrr


----------



## Mister_Tad

Flibster said:


> Cheers. Will give them a look once I get an internet connection that isn't in the old 2400baud modem speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest issue is the ones designed for tablets don't fit the 12.2" tablet I have, and the laptop ones tend to be sodding enormous. Visiting CameraWorld in London later this week, so will spend a few hours playing there.


I'd recommend looking at the 10 in the first instance in that case, I've got the Retrospective 7 and whilst it's able to slip in an 11.6" laptop, any larger might bit a bit much to swallow.


----------



## DoubleShot

Lots of goodies, courtesy of Lee @ foundrycoffeeroasters


----------



## Thecatlinux

Loving those cups from foundry


----------



## pestrickland

Today brought me a bottomless portafilter and the latest espresso blend from Pact.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thecatlinux said:


> Loving those cups from foundry


Really nicely designed by d'ancàp with foundry colours.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

well, it was a couple of days ago. Can't wait to tuck into this. We've done a coffee swap with the folks at Extract. Always good to see what else is out there and I've had some tasty beans from them in the past.


----------



## risky

DoubleShot said:


> Lots of goodies, courtesy of Lee @ foundrycoffeeroasters


What are the brush and the handle-less jug? They look spot on.

Loving the crockery too.


----------



## DoubleShot

risky said:


> What are the brush and the handle-less jug? They look spot on.
> 
> Loving the crockery too.


Rattleware handle-free milk jug

Compact Designs Group Head Brush

4-hole WBC Aurelia steam tip

Cafelat long life silicone gasket

Science glass beaker


----------



## hotmetal

That's cool! I always somehow imagine the coffee roasting world is quite competitive but it's great to hear that you guys are swapping tips, beans etc. Will surely benefit everyone.


----------



## jlarkin

My Hausgrind arrived today! Does anybody have the instructions for how to get started?


----------



## froggystyle

Attach the handle, put beans in, turn handle.


----------



## jlarkin

froggystyle said:


> Attach the handle, put beans in, turn handle.


Haha, in fact it does look like it's that straightforward - once you've grasped that the bottom burr and the whole shaft the handle attaches to are just "floating" until the handle is on them. I couldn't get the handle and fixing ring (or whatever it should properly be called) onto the shaft because it was low down, once I realised I cold push it up from underneath it seemed to make a lot more sense.


----------



## AdzJackson

I'm hoping that the postie has delivered my Classic whilst I've been at work!! The excitement is killing me, just want to get home and get grinding, although with the hand grinder I don't think my forearms are looking forward to it...


----------



## NickdeBug

I did receive an email at 12.24 which inclines me to believe that your wish has been granted


----------



## AdzJackson

If only it was that simple! They have left it with a neighbour, but not told me which one! I am awaiting a phonecall after they have spoken to the driver, all I had through the door was a blank card... I can smell the coffee nearby!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Kilo of El Fuego from the Antigua region, Guatemala and another of washed red bourbon from Kibingo, Kayanza region, Burundi. Both green. El Fuego seems to be plentiful, but coffee out of Burundi seems to arrive at my suppliers in micro-lots. They had a superb Izuba red bourbon a few months back, but it was exhausted very quickly.


----------



## Scotford

A few random samples from Avenue. Remember having one of their filter roasts from brazil and being quite happy. It all looks pretty dark though.


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> A few random samples from Avenue. Remember having one of their filter roasts from brazil and being quite happy. It all looks pretty dark though.


My home boys (and girls)


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> My home boys (and girls)


Yeah? Cant say I've ever seen or heard much from them, Il get stuck in tomorrow now.


----------



## Taff

PF pressure gauge. Machine was running over 13bar. Very pleased to have found out!


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Yeah? Cant say I've ever seen or heard much from them, Il get stuck in tomorrow now.


Well they're from Glasgow. Their filter roasts are decent, had a couple of nice Ethiopians and a Kenyan. Wasn't made keen on their espresso roast though


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> Well they're from Glasgow. Their filter roasts are decent, had a couple of nice Ethiopians and a Kenyan. Wasn't made keen on their espresso roast though


Yeah I opened their espresso blend and Il probably not bother with it. It even smells too dark for me.


----------



## Kman10




----------



## Mister_Tad

And now for something completely different...

A 480GB Intel 730 SSD up and running in situ... what was Intel thinking with that skull on the drive



















The final piece of the puzzle for a recent upgrade run along with a new GPU and more memory. I do love a good PC upgrade.


----------



## froggystyle

I think its full now!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> I think its full now!


I think it's probably reached sentient independent thought too


----------



## froggystyle

Skynet!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Courtesy of Lee @ foundrycoffeeroasters










Cupping bowl plus cupping spoons, something I've been meaning to try for a while...


----------



## 4515

Today's delivery was a new kidi box and two jars of pre shave cream courtesy of Soll


----------



## jlarkin

Bumper load from CoffeeHit today, only thing not shown was the Kalita filter's for the Behmor. I was initially waiting to order all this along with the Brewista scales but decided I'm too impatient for that.


----------



## bronc

The postie brought it to my colleagues who in turn gifted it to me for my birthday. It's scary sharp.


----------



## Ian Clayton

Courtesy of Happy Donkey!


----------



## froggystyle

Hopefully this will be the office set up for some time......... We shall see.

Thanks Ron.









Just waiting on filters now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The gold filter is worth using


----------



## froggystyle

Which one is that?


----------



## Mrboots2u

The one that comes with it


----------



## froggystyle

Will play with both i guess, see what gives best taste for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Copying and pasting first posts nice.......


----------



## froggystyle

Whaaaa?


----------



## froggystyle

Sack em off Boots... oh hang on.


----------



## Doozerless

5 out 6 ain't bad?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

A gitting note saying whatever I have to be delivered is up the post office which I can only assume is my burrs as the lens hood wouldn't be signed for.

As safe as it is trying to make it I frigging hate the not knowing for sure and frustration it brings me.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Doozerless said:


> View attachment 14899
> 
> 
> 5 out 6 ain't bad?


Aargh!!!! So frustrating. I'm so sorry that happened. I'll get you another cup sent out on Monday.


----------



## Doozerless

Don't worry about it Lee, it's not your fault. The box had more cushioning than JLo and Beyonce combined.

Looking forward to the Rocko in the morning.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Doozerless said:


> Don't worry about it Lee, it's not your fault. The box had more cushioning than JLo and Beyonce combined.
> 
> Looking forward to the Rocko in the morning.


Ha. Just one of those things. First time it's happened with cups. Another cup is hitting the post this morning. I reckon even Royal Mail can't break a solitary cup.


----------



## GCGlasgow

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Ha. Just one of those things. First time it's happened with cups. Another cup is hitting the post this morning. I reckon even Royal Mail can't break a solitary cup.


I reckon they can


----------



## Rhys

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Ha. Just one of those things. First time it's happened with cups. Another cup is hitting the post this morning. I reckon even Royal Mail can't break a solitary cup.


I bet it'll come wrapped like a football.. Er, maybe that wouldn't be a good idea..


----------



## 4515

16Gb of memory

Machine is booting and loading apps much quicker


----------



## risky

A wee Inker espresso cup in my favourite colour. Yes I am aware grey is an odd favourite colour. An early Father's Day gift from my son.

View attachment 14954


----------



## jeebsy

Grey cups are boss, i've got a lovely grey Acme and keep meaning to pick an Inker up


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> Grey cups are boss, i've got a lovely grey Acme and keep meaning to pick an Inker up


One the grey acmes. So thick to. Hey just bounce if you drop them!


----------



## AdzJackson

Looking forward to tasting this!


----------



## AdzJackson

No postie involved, but here's my new baby!









Got it home now and given it a bit of a clean up, bearings on the motor are nice and smooth, dialled in a pack of beans and enjoyed the best espresso I've ever made


----------



## aaroncornish




----------



## mwardm

Only arrived an hour ago - a bit late in the day to make much use of it. (Oh yeah, besides, I'm working...)

The European heritage is evident if you look closely.

View attachment 15005


(Hmmm! Doesn't look like I'm able to successfully upload an image using a browser. So there's a cliff-hanger for you!)


----------



## Kman10

new supply


----------



## Brewer in training

5 panels and a SJ back from the paint shop..........


----------



## carper2k

Hi

Good day today

I have received my Black Aluminium Hausgrind from Knock and a cold brewer and beans from Rave Coffee.

Paul


----------



## carper2k

just got to work out how to use them


----------



## jlarkin

mwardm said:


> Only arrived an hour ago - a bit late in the day to make much use of it. (Oh yeah, besides, I'm working...)
> 
> The European heritage is evident if you look closely.
> 
> View attachment 15005
> 
> 
> (Hmmm! Doesn't look like I'm able to successfully upload an image using a browser. So there's a cliff-hanger for you!)


I hate not knowing what this is


----------



## Dallah

In less than 2 weeks from ordering, I have my new Heft 585 and associated basket. That has to be some kind of record for Knock. Will need to update my signature now.


----------



## Sami

I'm no longer a slave to the reservoir!


----------



## Spazbarista

A big bag with three bags of Coffee Compass stuff


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1920 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Sack trolley


----------



## froggystyle

Pah, thought you scots were hard.


----------



## jeebsy

I could carry the machine to/from the car but parking is unpredictable so could be miles away and would fear for my back long term.

Even at the age of 31, there's something about the term sack trolley that makes me snigger though.


----------



## Mister_Tad

At the age of 32, I assure you the term is still quite amusing.


----------



## froggystyle

Look after your back!

Mine is wrecked from years of not looking after it.


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> IMAG1920 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> Sack trolley


Did that come free with the trolley?


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Look after your back!
> 
> Mine is wrecked from years of not looking after it.


Started doing yoga for it a couple of months ago and it helped no end, was in quite a lot of pain before due to tight hamstrings/hips/quads



jonc said:


> Did that come free with the trolley?


They gave me the trolley free if I took the machine away


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> Started doing yoga for it a couple of months ago and it helped no end, was in quite a lot of pain before due to tight hamstrings/hips/quads


Hmm, might be worth looking into that, struggle to get me socks on some mornings!


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Hmm, might be worth looking into that, struggle to get me socks on some mornings!


www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok-OupCTyK4

Depends what's wrong with your back - best to see a professional - but i went to a physio who said my problems were being caused by everything being tight. Been doing this two to three times a week and now hardly any back pain. Also feels like someone has removed my legs and sprayed WD40 in my hips. Didn't realise how bad it was before until i experienced it better!


----------



## froggystyle

Think a pro is deffo first on the list, been having back problems since a car accident, kind of moves all around my back, different pains at different times, very random!


----------



## DoubleShot

Mythos Clump Crusher


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

The bstd spawn of the man they call Jeebsy.










It's perfect mate and suits me down to the ground all battle torn and old. Like a well used club for the Droog.

Big thanks!

Incidentally mate I just had the last of that Costa Rica through the SJ. All the rest was brewed at work but as a spro it was funky delicious!

Bloody typical, literally last 18g not that it was bad as a brew but man it was yummy, just while I had it SJ was in progress and MC2 hopper was loaded.

Sweet sweet tangerine no acid really, like really really super ripe tangerine just massive juicy through to choc was like more more, awwww balls!

Needs to be revisited......

Perhaps I should sand this tamper into the rocking big wanger from Clockwork Orange it's shape loans itself to it......


----------



## Rhys

Some beans, care of @Jeebsy and a delivery note to say there's a parcel next door for me. Just been round and no one is in. It's a largish Bezzera sized box... So near and yet so far!


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> The bstd spawn of the man they call Jeebsy.


Haha, no worries mate, glad it does a job for you. That tamper got a fair slagging at the forum day so glad it's found a use!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

All the reprobates are welcome at mine bud, troot!









See, lol a mate of mine well he's nigh on a brother and I assure you Spaz ain't got nothing on him. Eyedee/Ian knows him also and can vouch for his depravity. Your tamper is in good hands haha


----------



## mwardm

jlarkin said:


> I hate not knowing what this is


Previous post updated, JL - but now it can only be an anti-climax.









Only cost me 237 quid total, though.

Still haven't played with it on account of it being the wife's birthday today... but if I pour her enough celebratory plonk I might get to have a look once she's fallen asleep


----------



## johnealey

Kilo of Hill & Valley and 500g Sweet Bourbon from Coffee Compass, both solid favourites.

1/2 kilo of Throwback Espresso and 250g of Guatemala La Cuchilla from Small Batch. First time for both of these having had their Ecuador finca maputo and Ethiopian nano challo last month

John


----------



## Rhys

My new project. Bezzera BZ02. Apparently it's tripping the RCD after 15 mins of being plugged in (that's what it said on the fleabay ad)

Will post a separate thread up about it.


----------



## DoubleShot

Francino 9oz cappuccino cups...swapsies courtesy of @johnnygee04

Cheers fella!


----------



## Bean junkie

IMS shower screen and basket for the Spaz S1 arrived yesterday but mildly upset that 12-18g gets nowhere near 18g. 17g still leaves a mark pre shot! Knew I should've ordered the next size as well!


----------



## froggystyle

12-18g seems a little wide scope to me!?


----------



## froggystyle

Sure its not 12-16g?


----------



## Bean junkie

That's what I thought but website (espressoservices) and the box are labelled up 12/18g. 12 would be massively under capacity. 15/16 seems to be about right. The next size up just says 21g but that could be huge and 18g could get lost in it


----------



## froggystyle

Strange, mine was marked up as 18-22, which i dose 19-20 in.


----------



## Dylan

Mine is labelled up 16-20 from memory, +/-2g from 18g.


----------



## DoubleShot

@froggystyle & @Dylan

How do find the quality of your IMS baskets? Better/worse than VST, which seem to have many more fans?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> @froggystyle & @Dylan
> 
> How do find the quality of your IMS baskets? Better/worse than VST, which seem to have many more fans?


Is this the X factor ?


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Is this the X factor ?


Vst are well ahead on the phone vote, but anything can happen in the judges houses!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Not the postie cause I picked it up.

Another Kilo of stales/olds to run through the burrs and a couple of bags of Little @ Longs roasts with thanks to the lovely more than helpful Saskia who done roast them and sort me out!

Another Bristol roaster I can tick of my to try list, the aroma of them way tempting, but they get to rest.


----------



## Dylan

DoubleShot said:


> @froggystyle & @Dylan
> 
> How do find the quality of your IMS baskets? Better/worse than VST, which seem to have many more fans?


I got to the point of being very frustrated with VST because I couldn't fully neutralise dead spots in the center of the puck, so switched to IMS for a while. I would dose 17g in both, sometimes varying depending on the bean.

I found the IMS more difficult to deal with, shots would much more regularly channel and extract to one side and there would often be clear craters in the puck after extraction that seemed to have no correlation to when the shot channeled. The pucks would also always, without fail, knock out in little bits, where the VST would plop out in one nice puck.

I went back to VST at the start of last week, and all in all I much prefer it. I seem to get less major channeling/gushing on any shot, the puck seems to have expanded less in the basket and remains more solid which I assume correlates with the reduced channeling.

I know people tend to have the opposite experience with IMS/VST in terms of the VST being more difficult to 'master', but for me the VST was just easier to live with and produced more consistent and tastier results. I dont think I'll be putting the IMS back anytime soon.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks for the detailed reply.

VST is the only basket I've used thus far.

Always wondered about IMS baskets. There certainly doesn't seem to be as much love for them compared to VST.

Unrelated perhaps but there's lots of fans of their shower screens. I have one which I'll be fitting soon.


----------



## jlarkin

Aloha. A chemex cozy, all the way from Hawaii! .


----------



## Bean junkie

I had vst with my gaggia and had very little problem with them. Generally had good flow and when I didn't I put this down to poor distribution/ grinder deficiency.

I wanted to get vst again but as the la spaz is a 53mm group ims appear to be the only ones available, other than the stock ones.


----------



## truegrace

Not bad for £35, just want to swap the 30% bypass head for a adjustable one (reakon my water might need it in Gloucester!) and can get the rocket plumbed in finally


----------



## 4515

Early delivery today. What's better than 2kg of free beans ? 2kg and a free storage jar. Huge thanks to Richard and team at coffee compass


----------



## DoubleShot

One lucky dog, lol!


----------



## 4515

DoubleShot said:


> One lucky dog, lol!


I'd like to argue that it wasnt luck but even I cant explain how it happened.

In the same way that I sold shares as they reached £15 and I sold at £14.70. Theyve never been anywhere near there again and are currently at around £7.30

Wish I knew how both happened as I'd now be either playing the stock market or owner of a coffee roasting business. I'm highly unlikely to do either


----------



## marcuswar

A lovely coffee smell is in the air of the office as my 500g bag of medium roast Java Lingtong beans from Coffee Compass have arrived. Also a small sample bag of their Tusker Elephant courtesy of Richard.


----------



## hotmetal

4 bags (various different SOs and a bag of Signature) from those fine people at Rave. Just dialled the Signature in - I'm delaying gratification and saving what I hope will be the best till last. Oh and a battery for my bike which Yodel had managed to lose for the best part of a week while I sat in waiting. I implore you - kit swappers and roasters alike - don't send stuff with NoDel!


----------



## Dallah

In a fit of muppetry that may go down in espresso history, I managed to scratch and nick the tip on my steam arm. A quick exchange with Sage and fully expected to get soaked for £20 or so and I have a shiny new tip and it cost me nothing. Not even postage. Say what you may but in the limited experience I have had with Sage, they have been first rate.

Here is my scratched up old hunk of stainless steel










And the bright shiny new part:










Thanks to Claire at Sage


----------



## jeebsy

And that bothered you so much you'd pay £20 for a replacement?


----------



## Spazbarista

A 17mm hole saw and arbor, a Dremel-clone, and some cutting discs







:drink:


----------



## ronsil

Spazbarista said:


> A 17mm hole saw and arbor, a Dremel-clone, and some cutting discs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drink:


Sounds like you won't have much time,Spaz, for coffee drinking this weekend!


----------



## Dallah

Forgot to keep up with this but had a double good day on Tuesday. Gear and coffee.

Brilliant custom 3d printed funnel for my shiny shiny Sage portafilter and some "normal" coffee goodness from Rave. Going to try the cascara as iced tea (assuming we get some summer in Rainchester)


----------



## Dallah

jeebsy said:


> And that bothered you so much you'd pay £20 for a replacement?


And how did you pay for the replacement wands with the joystick controls for the Brewtus?


----------



## jeebsy

ridland said:


> And how did you pay for the replacement wands with the joystick controls for the Brewtus?


At least they provided a functional upgrade, that scratch I could live with for the sake of 20 quid


----------



## Dylan

DoubleShot said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> VST is the only basket I've used thus far.
> 
> Always wondered about IMS baskets. There certainly doesn't seem to be as much love for them compared to VST.
> 
> Unrelated perhaps but there's lots of fans of their shower screens. I have one which I'll be fitting soon.


Want to borrow it?


----------



## DoubleShot

@Dylan

Thanks for the kind offer but from what you've said about the IMS, think it might be best me sticking with VST's which is what I've got used to.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Spazbarista said:


> A 17mm hole saw and arbor, a Dremel-clone, and some cutting discs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drink:


If the Drenmel clone has variable speeds, run at a lowish one when starting a new cut - less chance of the disc slipping and making a mess.


----------



## Dallah

jeebsy said:


> At least they provided a functional upgrade, that scratch I could live with for the sake of 20 quid


Well I guess we will never know if I would have stumped up as Sage did me a solid. It was driving me nuts each time I wiped the scratched piece clean and it snagged ever so slightly on the J-cloth, so I was happy to get it replaced.

Someone on the forum paid $105 for the Sproline Foam Knife tip. I think once shipping and taxes were factored in, it was closer to $200.

https://www.espressoparts.com/sproline-foam-knife-1-steam-tip


----------



## Dylan

DoubleShot said:


> @Dylan
> 
> Thanks for the kind offer but from what you've said about the IMS, think it might be best me sticking with VST's which is what I've got used to.


Dont blame ya, unless you have the time and energy to experiment, or your just not getting on with the VST I can see much point


----------



## El carajillo

Spazbarista said:


> A 17mm hole saw and arbor, a Dremel-clone, and some cutting discs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drink:


Assuming that is for the switches /timer mod, should it not be 16 mm holesaw ///


----------



## Spazbarista

El carajillo said:


> Assuming that is for the switches /timer mod, should it not be 16 mm holesaw ///


That would be a very fine tolerance!


----------



## Scotford

Samples. It is BANGING GOOD


----------



## El carajillo

Spazbarista said:


> That would be a very fine tolerance![/quote
> 
> Will it leave the switches too loose ?. The Sys /Kid said 16 mm I think ?


----------



## Doozerless

Not today but a few days ago I got a lot of packaging.

And an unbroken Foundry D'Ancap.

Top top service. The Rocko isn't bad either.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Spoilt myself rotten as it was payday yesterday, deffo the most I have spent on two bags of beans so far. Let's hope they are worth it! Ordered yesterday and already here, perfect.

........and I'm gonna make some chilled cascara mainly as a pre spro shot glass full like I had in the Society cafe in Bath I liked the idea and way they followed one another.


----------



## Thecatlinux

El carajillo said:


> Spazbarista said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a very fine tolerance![/quote
> 
> Will it leave the switches too loose ?. The Sys /Kid said 16 mm I think ?
> 
> 
> 
> try it on a piece of scrap metal or failing that a piece of wood first
Click to expand...


----------



## Brewdog

My Rhinowares from Coffeehit


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> El carajillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> try it on a piece of scrap metal or failing that a piece of wood first
> 
> 
> 
> Clear your inbox
Click to expand...


----------



## AdzJackson

These bad boys arrived in a typically huge Amazon box. Have heard they are fragile so time will tell!


----------



## risky

Brewdog said:


> My Rhinowares from Coffeehit


Snap.








Didn't realise how tiny the milk jug was. Hopefully this will finally allow me to steam milk on the classic.

Also stupidly ordered a bag for the grinder not realising it came with one. I'll just use the other bag to keep the aeropress in i guess.


----------



## robashton

So who wants to come around mine for a cuppa then?

I've got a kilo of the Pacamara (half a kilo pulped, half a kilo washed) and a kilo of caturra (half a kilo from limoncello, washed yumness, and half a kilo from costa rica... um patio dried??)

Might have overdone it a tad this week

View attachment 15159


----------



## robashton

Look I don't have a problem okay

View attachment 15199


----------



## DoubleShot

@robashton

HasBean must be loving you!


----------



## robashton

DoubleShot said:


> @robashton
> 
> HasBean must be loving you!


They've just got a lot of stuff I want to try









And I needed new cups okay, and my towels were looking horrible and I thought I may as well get the t-shirt while I was there


----------



## Daren

Check out the tasting notes on these bad boys! Arrived this morning and I can't wait!


----------



## simontc

Very jealous


----------



## Vieux Clou

Couple of kg of Kibingo station red bourbon. My usual supplier got hold of a micro-lot. The way Burundi's going I'm glad to have it.

Also a new Bialetti Brikka after an unfortunate incident involving left-over Puly Caff befell the old one.


----------



## forzajuve

robashton said:


> They've just got a lot of stuff I want to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I needed new cups okay, and my towels were looking horrible and I thought I may as well get the t-shirt while I was there


Does this mean you are now to be known as "gift shop" a la Tony Pulis at any club he has ever managed?


----------



## YerbaMate170

Got myself a Porlex from Amazon, but it came in a really strange white plain box with a sticker/label on it... No paperwork/instructions either. I've seen these sold before and know they come in Japanese packaging so slightly concerned I've gotten a fake, is that even possible? Will try it out later.

Also when adjusting the grinder, is there a way to stop the tab rubbing against the burrs? With my Hario I was having issues because the burr would twist as I twisted the adjuster and it would just spin but not adjust the grind size if that makes sense.


----------



## risky

YerbaMate170 said:


> Got myself a Porlex from Amazon, but it came in a really strange white plain box with a sticker/label on it... No paperwork/instructions either. I've seen these sold before and know they come in Japanese packaging so slightly concerned I've gotten a fake, is that even possible? Will try it out later.
> 
> Also when adjusting the grinder, is there a way to stop the tab rubbing against the burrs? With my Hario I was having issues because the burr would twist as I twisted the adjuster and it would just spin but not adjust the grind size if that makes sense.


Definitely not an Amazon warehouse job i.e. a return?


----------



## jamfit

It's hot hot hot so what else would you want the postie to bring .......


----------



## YerbaMate170

risky said:


> Definitely not an Amazon warehouse job i.e. a return?


I'm not sure, how would I know if it is a previously returned item? And in that case, isn't it Amazon's responsibility to either sell it as a returned item and/or repackage it in the proper packaging? It says "condition: new" on the label but just for some reason came in packaging that doesn't seem legit.


----------



## DoubleShot

@YerbaMate170

Contact Amazon who provide excellent customer service in my experience. I'm sure they'll be able to confirm one way or another and if you're not entirely happy may even offer a collection plus replacement?


----------



## YerbaMate170

DoubleShot said:


> @YerbaMate170
> 
> Contact Amazon who provide excellent customer service in my experience. I'm sure they'll be able to confirm one way or another and if you're not entirely happy may even offer a collection plus replacement?


thanks, will do! tried it out just now and it works really well - seems a more consistent grind than my Hario (which, I had suspicions was faulty for some time now but still)


----------



## Rhys

I bought a hedge trimmer once, it came in a pain white box (this was at a hardware shop, not online). Chap said it was one that was sent back, orignial box was opened/damaged so they replaced it with a plain one.


----------



## YerbaMate170




----------



## froggystyle

YerbaMate170 said:


> View attachment 15245


I like the sound of that!!


----------



## YerbaMate170

froggystyle said:


> I like the sound of that!!


Was very good as an espresso at their place in Reading, and apparently good as filter too... Will give my thoughts later!


----------



## froggystyle

No need, just ordered a bag!

I do like mixing brasil/guatemala beans from my own roasts so will be looking forward to this one!


----------



## robashton

Got some of the "funky" natural yellow pacamara today, my aeropress is getting some serious love!


----------



## johnnygee04

15kg of Eden Holistic Dog Food; no good as coffee, but my dogs like it!


----------



## Mister_Tad

Pretty decent day today in terms of deliveries!










I'm sure I've had the #SSSSS before, perhaps in years past? I'm certainly looking forward to rediscovering it though.

EDIT: Not my imagination, looks like I had a batch in 2013.


----------



## froggystyle

Nice handle!


----------



## Mister_Tad

The left one? Thanks!

The first time I heard of the invisible PF handle, I knew I had to see it to believe it


----------



## froggystyle

Thought it was a very clean glass one!


----------



## jlarkin

YerbaMate170 said:


> View attachment 15245





froggystyle said:


> No need, just ordered a bag!
> 
> I do like mixing brasil/guatemala beans from my own roasts so will be looking forward to this one!


I'll be interested to hear how you guys get on with it. I've got a bag as well, probably be opening in a couple of days .


----------



## Bean junkie

53mm ims triple basket has arrived. It's rated to be 21g so thought 18 would get a bit lost but it's doing ok I think.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice touches from workshop

Ordered Wednesday - roast day Thursday - here Friday


----------



## risky

Beautiful presentation!


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah up there with the likes of Square Mile...impressive.


----------



## Mister_Tad

So my little girl may be a little bit obsessed with the lego movie at the moment, and I may have gotten in to it a bit as well, and... well... this happened...










It's okay that, as a 32 year old "grown" man, I'm super stoked about this, right?


----------



## froggystyle

Been there and done that mate, got one of the kids a lego jcb for xmas when they were about 5, i built it of course, they smashed it ten minutes later...


----------



## Mister_Tad

So she's two and a half... not sure that this in any way shape or form could be for her. But hey, I'm 16+, so it's just fine.

I have it on good authority that in a few years, once the set is retired, it's likely to be worth somewhere in the region of £500-1000 if I keep it sealed, so it's not a toy, it's a completely legitimate investment, for adults.

(I've already opened it)


----------



## Spooks

Few bags of hasbean Brazil arrived and I got a new tamper. Custom made from a work mate, it's a hefty beast at a mere 799.7g .....no need to actually press down with this thing. Fits the VST perfect.


----------



## jeebsy

Got a slip to say i missed a delivery but i'm not expecting anything. Going to be an anticlimax no doubt


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> Got a slip to say i missed a delivery but i'm not expecting anything. Going to be an anticlimax no doubt


ahhh forgot to tell you, sent you a goat!


----------



## froggystyle

And it lays eggs!


----------



## YerbaMate170

Technically bought myself but still, pretty good actually.


----------



## risky

Mister_Tad said:


> So she's two and a half... not sure that this in any way shape or form could be for her. But hey, I'm 16+, so it's just fine.
> 
> I have it on good authority that in a few years, once the set is retired, it's likely to be worth somewhere in the region of £500-1000 if I keep it sealed, so it's not a toy, it's a completely legitimate investment, for adults.
> 
> (I've already opened it)


I had no idea the size of this until I saw it in the shop today. You're mad!

Went and picked this up myself today, time to see if it's any better the second time around.









Edit: bloody tapatalk and it's rotating nonsense. Can't be bothered changing it.


----------



## Mister_Tad

risky said:


> I had no idea the size of this until I saw it in the shop today. You're mad!


I was surprised at the size when it turned up, and whilst my wife didn't protest as such, she made noises that suggested she may have vetoed it if she knew


----------



## risky

Mister_Tad said:


> I was surprised at the size when it turned up, and whilst my wife didn't protest as such, she made noises that suggested she may have vetoed it if she knew


"it's an investment in our children's future!"


----------



## Scotford

YerbaMate170 said:


> Technically bought myself but still, pretty good actually.
> View attachment 15300


They have just started a Kenyan batch and it is pretty awesome. Chocolate and more chocolate on chocolate with a dash of chocolate.


----------



## garydyke1

Scotford said:


> They have just started a Kenyan batch and it is pretty awesome. Chocolate and more chocolate on chocolate with a dash of chocolate.


Kenyan = chocolate???! must be a bad one


----------



## Scotford

garydyke1 said:


> Kenyan = chocolate???! must be a bad one


Pretty sure that's the sample I had. May have actually been El Salv though.


----------



## Mr O

talking of El Salvador, I got this delivered while I was away, Saturday I suspect.

View attachment 15319


----------



## froggystyle

YerbaMate170 said:


> View attachment 15245


Got mine on the weekend, it was the actual bag you put a photo up off, with no other packaging, just my name and address scribbled on the back!

I am all for keeping costs down, but this is a bit of a shitty way to send stuff i reckon.


----------



## coffeechap

Ooooooo A big box


----------



## Jon

Largeness:


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Ooooooo A big box
> 
> View attachment 15388


Single cup?


----------



## coffeechap

and here is my beautiful new shiney l1-p in situ









The large space on the left is for the return of the beast!


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> and here is my beautiful new shiney l1-p in situ
> 
> View attachment 15390
> 
> 
> The large space on the left is for the return of the beast!
> 
> View attachment 15391


Looks a monster Dave

Full report coming up ?


----------



## jeebsy

Love the dip tray


----------



## 4515

Just arrived - holiday beans, some decaf and kicker to try after grinder, machine and technique upgrades










edit : and a lip balm to placate Mrs WD


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

So now that's in........ anytime now would be pretty much perfect for me to drop round the other Daves grinder then


----------



## coffeechap

working dog said:


> Looks a monster Dave
> 
> Full report coming up ?


yes of course, early indications are just WOW


----------



## garydyke1

working dog said:


> Just arrived - holiday beans, some decaf and kicker to try after grinder, machine and technique upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : and a lip balm to placate Mrs WD


Thats an obscene amount of coffee ; )


----------



## 4515

garydyke1 said:


> Thats an obscene amount of coffee ; )


Needs must ....

I blame Mrs WD's decaf friend moving into the village. Because its all errrr..... ok - scrub that. I blame you


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> yes of course, early indications are just WOW


........ but dont say its any better than the L1 because I'm not listening


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> yes of course, early indications are just WOW


How big is the boiler?


----------



## coffeechap

working dog said:


> ........ but dont say its any better than the L1 because I'm not listening


best not read anything I post then as I love this machine


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> How big is the boiler?


6 litre


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> 6 litre


Nice


----------



## jlarkin

froggystyle said:


> Got mine on the weekend, it was the actual bag you put a photo up off, with no other packaging, just my name and address scribbled on the back!
> 
> I am all for keeping costs down, but this is a bit of a shitty way to send stuff i reckon.


That's pretty bizarre. I ordered a bag of something else but mine came in a box.


----------



## risky

Finally time to see what the fuss is all about. Plus obligatory cup!


----------



## truegrace

0-70% filter head for the plumb in, just need to get a prv and hoses and I'm good to go ?


----------



## Kman10

love a loyalty pack


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 15429


Super excited about trying this


----------



## coyote




----------



## jlarkin

I don't know if you can tell the difference, but it's the short hopper for the E8 (the one on the left):


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 15429
> 
> 
> Super excited about trying this


Those taster notes sound banging.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Every now and again I do a Google search 'best coffee roaster'.

This lot called Bean Shot came up and are only 40 mins down the road.

3 x 200g taster packs.....We'll see!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 15429
> 
> 
> Super excited about trying this


Keep looking at Foundry but backing off something to do with everyone liking it so don't wanna be disappointed I think. Do the same with films if they get to much hype I refuse to watch it till its forgotten, I'm such a stubborn ass at times lol.....

This one though I may have a look into and put on the hitlist.....


----------



## risky

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Keep looking at Foundry but backing off something to do with everyone liking it so don't wanna be disappointed I think. Do the same with films if they get to much hype I refuse to watch it till its forgotten, I'm such a stubborn ass at times lol.....
> 
> This one though I may have a look into and put on the hitlist.....


No chance of disappointment IMO. If you enjoyed that yellow pacamara so much I'm sure you'll enjoy this. Strawberry instead of banana.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

risky said:


> No chance of disappointment IMO. If you enjoyed that yellow pacamara so much I'm sure you'll enjoy this. Strawberry instead of banana.


I'm sure I will I had a strawberry type one from either Origin or Ozone at the beginning of my 'proper' coffee life. It was beautiful but I bored of its sweetness after the shock value. This I put down to not having as good a grinder back then, Porlex but now SJ and that I was even less skilled back then. Also didn't vary up the different drink types as much then while using the same bean. I have no doubt I will try the Yirg but am waiting to see Jeebsys feed back on the Gathongo first as that from the notes interests me more and will very possibly be my first Foundry visit....

I have 5 other varied bags to work through first though with another 2 already on way before I order anymore..........I got a little purchase trigger happy while on here the other night and surfing the coffee net at the same time.

Coffee life innit :s


----------



## Thecatlinux

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Keep looking at Foundry but backing off something to do with everyone liking it so don't wanna be disappointed I think. Do the same with films if they get to much hype I refuse to watch it till its forgotten, I'm such a stubborn ass at times lol.....
> 
> This one though I may have a look into and put on the hitlist.....


everyones liking it at the moment for good reason ;-)


----------



## Glenn

Unione Espresso Blend from Casa Espresso.

I first met Casa's roaster Nino when he was competing in the UK Barista Championships.

Rest for one week. Ask me about them next Wednesday


----------



## Rhys

A couple of things over the past few days...

A nice Tiamo tamping mat off Heligan










This will save our lasses worktop









And a lovely little Moka pot, care of Mr O.










Ill be trying this out over the weekend when I have some time spare.


----------



## Jon

A VST, IMS shower screen, silicon gasket and naked basket. Yikes.


----------



## funinacup

Got a genuine LM bottomless portafilter for the linea.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2028

by wjheenan, on Flickr

And the fam:

  IMAG2029 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Brewer in training

Nice jugs jeebsy!

Sorry couldn't resist!!!!

Where, pray tell, did you find those bad boys???


----------



## jeebsy

Got them was Jaguar Espresso but Bella Barista sell them too


----------



## Brewer in training

Ahhhhhhhhhhh the mystical jaguar espresso.....

Bella Barista it is then.....


----------



## jeebsy

Brewer in training said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh the mystical jaguar espresso.....


----------



## truegrace

PRV and a drop test kit. Just need the rest of the connectors and im as good as plumbed! Just tested my tap water and its 260ppm so def a good job im running bottled!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Quite a weighty tome.


----------



## forzajuve

The 58 meets the 43.


----------



## DoubleShot

@forzajuve

aka David meets Goliath, lol!


----------



## Cana

Love my postie, I get coffee from Rave on a bi-weekly basis and its always the same postie that delivers. She always knows its coffee and looks forward as its the only package that makes her entire van smell nice, apparently. Haha









She just knocks on my door and announces the coffee has arrived. Lately I have been ordering the Mocha Java blend from RAVE.


----------



## Dallah

A new toy,some coffee and a hessian coffee sack used as packing material. Not a bad day.


----------



## bronc

Cana said:


> Love my postie, I get coffee from Rave on a bi-weekly basis and its always the same postie that delivers. She always knows its coffee and looks forward as its the only package that makes her entire van smell nice, apparently. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She just knocks on my door and announces the coffee has arrived. Lately I have been ordering the Mocha Java blend from RAVE.


Get her a bag or at least make her a coffee. I'm sure it will make her day


----------



## truegrace

A cheap tds meter (that reads about 80 different to drops, but is a consistent 80 so all good) and a few hoses.

Just need a few more bits from the postie tomorrow and should be good to plumb ?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Next 2-3 days will bring me coffee.










First a dinky bag from a roaster I haven't tried before, not cheap but if I can find the cinnamon I'll be more than happy. I looooove cinnamon!!


----------



## Scotford

A care package from the lovely Monsoon Estates. They were worried that I hadn't enough dark stuff in my life.

A LOVELY Kenyan in there, two Ethiopian Negele yirgs and also my favourite beans from the whole of last year, roasted just the way I liked them! Couple of other bits and bobs I haven't got round to trying yet too.

It'll be nice to be able to return the favour later on in the year too!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

You have made my poor little bag look like the lowly lonesome little orphan boy Oliver

......


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> A care package from the lovely Monsoon Estates. They were worried that I hadn't enough dark stuff in my life.
> 
> A LOVELY Kenyan in there, two Ethiopian Negele yirgs and also my favourite beans from the whole of last year, roasted just the way I liked them! Couple of other bits and bobs I haven't got round to trying yet too.
> 
> It'll be nice to be able to return the favour later on in the year too!


Which is your favourite coffee from the whole of last year?


----------



## Scotford

jlarkin said:


> Which is your favourite coffee from the whole of last year?


Wahana Natural from Sumatra. I had them roasts just past first crack and Anne has obviously remembered and sent me some of the same. I just couldn't get enough of it last summer.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Roasted yesterday, arrived today. Should last a month.

Any suggestions over degassing periods welcome


----------



## froggystyle

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Roasted yesterday, arrived today. Should last a month.
> 
> Any suggestions over degassing periods welcome
> 
> View attachment 15564


864,000 Seconds.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

froggystyle said:


> 864,000 Seconds.


I have left ordering too late,, I shall run out of my present beans in 7359421 seconds. Am I best off buying 250 grams of lavazza for the interim period or starting them before the degassing period is up ?

Will taking some out of the packet accelerate the degassing procedure ?


----------



## froggystyle

No secret stash of Lavazzzzza?


----------



## garydyke1

Start on it right away


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

froggystyle said:


> No secret stash of Lavazzzzza?


I have approx 250 grams of lavazza crema e aroma and a 227 bag of taylor of harrogate espresso



garydyke1 said:


> Start on it right away


A temptation I am trying to resist


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Thanks Glenn I look forward to your feedback. Nino



Glenn said:


> Unione Espresso Blend from Casa Espresso.
> 
> I first met Casa's roaster Nino when he was competing in the UK Barista Championships.
> 
> Rest for one week. Ask me about them next Wednesday


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

At last I got round to ordering from local roaster Extract, possibly kept on putting it off for the very reason they are. Suitably impressed with the packaging.










Just the Has Bean order to land now.


----------



## jamfit

1 kg of Rave Coffee.....& something to gring it with!!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Jumbo Ratty

7-10 days rest from roast date, going by a lot of comments on various threads discussing Rave beans. 5 days minimum I'd say. Quite a few members found the taste got better the nearer the end of the bag they got.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


> @Jumbo Ratty
> 
> 7-10 days rest from roast date, going by a lot of comments on various threads discussing Rave beans. 5 days minimum I'd say. Quite a few members found the taste got better the nearer the end of the bag they got.


Thanks, I had forgotten how long to degass and also wondered if there were different lengths of degassing depending on bean variety.

I wont run out then as they will have "ripened" in 7 days, and thats how long I think my current beans will last.

I've had IJ, signature blend and the Suarez before and I started on the IJ first and found it got better as I got through the kilo, because I started the signature blend second it had degassed for longer and I didnt notice any improvement over the course of the bag.


----------



## robashton

View attachment 15574


Arrived yesterday night as in my neighbour had them, but mmmm sexy new scales!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Readout looks easier view than on the white Accias


----------



## robashton

It is *very* bright - if the Glasgow sun comes out again later I'll see it fares in the same window that killed the coffee over last week


----------



## Cana

Rave told me 5 days was optimal for nearly all of their beans







Also gave me specific temperatures for extraction.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Thanks Cana, I should be safe then.

Unfortunately I didnt let my partner know before she went shopping and aware of my dilemma she got some more beans to tide me over £1.69 for 200grams

My CAFIZA arrived, I only bought it yesterday via Ebay


----------



## Beanosaurus

Finally got a Chemex! 8-10 cup too.

Also some Finca Argentina


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Last of the coffee orders in this week along with a 20g VST to help me hone in with splits and leave the crap free 22g one I have which is also a tad tight in the Classic PF. Hoping it brings them on a bit!!

In all honesty I never thought I would be tempted by any subscription but the In My Mug one with its variety is starting to appeal plus I do in 2-3 bags easy a week so can still jump about with the others. We'll see....










Decaf, Malawi Geisha (again to try now I have the SJ) and the cherry sherry boozy pacamara. Nom don't even come close......I hope!


----------



## GCGlasgow

First order from Hasbean, 500g of each don't know what to open first. What's the resting time for these?


----------



## robashton

Ooh I do like this packagin!
View attachment 15588


----------



## Dallah

My new mini tube hopper and copper weight to replace the massive original hopper. Grind consistency is much improved and the grinds are ejected at a higher velocity defeating the static I was having a problem with in the funnel of the RR45OD. Plus it will now fit under the cupboards so SWMBO is happier. Great success.



















The copper weight is more than half a kilo but on 50mm tall. Simulates a nearly full hopper.


----------



## Dallah

Oh and some more Hasbean IMM goodness. Just in time for last weeks to have finished resting and waiting for an empty hopper.


----------



## Nobodysdriving

ridland said:


> My new mini tube hopper and copper weight to replace the massive original hopper. Grind consistency is much improved and the grinds are ejected at a higher velocity defeating the static I was having a problem with in the funnel of the RR45OD. Plus it will now fit under the cupboards so SWMBO is happier. Great success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The copper weight is more than half a kilo but on 50mm tall. Simulates a nearly full hopper.


this is 'great' ridland

I know others on the forum have done this...anyone has tips on how to do it on my Eureka Olympus 75E??

I have to try Hasbean as too many positive reviews on here


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Right then after a little of talking to people, looking into and weighing up.










Reasons.......wanted to be as far from a spro as poss i.e.cleanest/clarity etc, keeping cleaning faff time down on entering into the brew game more heavily or with proper intent.

Didn't splash out on a pouring kettle but this cheap little oil pourer will do till I decide no not for me OR end up buying a blooming V60 as I do and if so will consider one then.

Off to make one........


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

@Glenn, My Cap arrived,Thank you for sending it. Also my blank basket arrived.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Right then after a little of talking to people, looking into and weighing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't splash out on a pouring kettle but this cheap little oil pourer will do till I decide no not for me OR end up buying a blooming V60 as I do and if so will consider one then.
> 
> Off to make one........


Where did you get the oil pourer?

It's a cutie!


----------



## bronc

@Sk8-bizarre tell us!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

bronc said:


> @Sk8-bizarre tell us!


http://store.kitchenscookshop.co.uk/kilo-stainless-steel-oil-can.html

You can find elsewhere but I was in town on Sunday and shop was open. Works exceptionally well possibly due to the lid you can close making it not air tight but helping to slow the flow along with the kinked/bent neck. It's .65ltr so matches the 1-3 cup Chemex I bought very well. Honestly don't think I will replace it unless I get a bigger Chemex or V60.

I can't take any credit though as when in conversation it was Jeebsy who suggested an oil pourer to me when I said about a pouring kettle being an additional £££ for me just to try out pour over. All hail the Jeebsy with the idea, props! I just happend across this little baby after the suggestion was made.


----------



## robashton

Hello

View attachment 15658


----------



## jlarkin

Red FeldFarb (whoop) and (I believe) a Hausgrind that was intended for @Mr O. Mr O Royal Mail site says they hold parcels for 18 days (https://www.royalmail.com/personal/receiving-mail/redelivery/book) so hopefully you'll be in good shape.


----------



## Mr O

jlarkin said:


> View attachment 15656
> View attachment 15657
> 
> 
> Red FeldFarb (whoop) and (I believe) a Hausgrind that was intended for @Mr O. Mr O Royal Mail site says they hold parcels for 18 days (https://www.royalmail.com/personal/receiving-mail/redelivery/book) so hopefully you'll be in good shape.


Well I suppose the wait wasn't toooooo bad and possibly(?) a tad less than expected


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> View attachment 15657


What are you wearing?


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> What are you wearing?


Asking the important questions today.


----------



## jeebsy

I want a job I can wear shorts and flip-flops to work


----------



## robashton

Work from home, it's the future. Also you get better coffee.


----------



## Mr O

jeebsy said:


> I want a job I can wear shorts and flip-flops to work


Isn't that allowed at the Farmer Market?


----------



## jeebsy

Flip flops is/are risky carrying equipment about. Also doesn't really count as work


----------



## jlarkin

Mr O said:


> Well I suppose the wait wasn't toooooo bad and possibly(?) a tad less than expected


Probably quicker than average, by the sounds of it .


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> I want a job I can wear shorts and flip-flops to work





robashton said:


> Work from home, it's the future. Also you get better coffee.


jeebsy, you've answered your own previous question. That's exactly what I'm wearing and you're right to feel jealous - it's bloody marvellous.

rob - exactly .


----------



## jeebsy

The desk and Dell monitor made me think you were in an office. Need to get a case for home working going...


----------



## robashton

Home working, its the nuts

View attachment 15661


----------



## froggystyle

Nuts is the right word.... Do you get lonely?


----------



## robashton

No, I go to coffee shops and annoy the hell out of baristas on a regular basis.


----------



## hotmetal

I just don't get any work done - keep looking in here or popping to the kitchen for another cappuccino that will "increase my productivity".


----------



## Scotford

Actually came yesterday, but started it today. Loving the sweet Costa Rica forming the base.


----------



## anton78

View attachment 15675


Phew! Was pretty much run out.


----------



## Mr O

anton78 said:


> View attachment 15675
> 
> 
> Phew! Was pretty much run out.


it looks like you have a bit to go at now


----------



## anton78

Mr O said:


> it looks like you have a bit to go at now


Two week rolling subscription. I'm working a lot at the moment...


----------



## Heligan

View attachment 15676


Now I can start bumping up my brewed totals on the daily poll


----------



## Mrboots2u

Heligan said:


> View attachment 15676
> 
> 
> Now I can start bumping up my brewed totals on the daily poll


Groovy colour... Happy brewing


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheers @foundryroasters


----------



## johnealey

Lido 3, new bamboo stirrer and some white filtropia filters ( 2L bottle of Waitrose just for scale)


----------



## Phil104

Yoga for Cyclists - some good stretching exercises for cycling and, I realised, for turning the HG One flywheel.


----------



## Kman10

looking forward to these


----------



## Beanosaurus

Sk8-bizarre said:


> http://store.kitchenscookshop.co.uk/kilo-stainless-steel-oil-can.htmlYou can find elsewhere but I was in town on Sunday and shop was open. Works exceptionally well possibly due to the lid you can close making it not air tight but helping to slow the flow along with the kinked/bent neck. It's .65ltr so matches the 1-3 cup Chemex I bought very well. Honestly don't think I will replace it unless I get a bigger Chemex or V60.
> 
> I can't take any credit though as when in conversation it was Jeebsy who suggested an oil pourer to me when I said about a pouring kettle being an additional £££ for me just to try out pour over. All hail the Jeebsy with the idea, props! I just happend across this little baby after the suggestion was made.


I'm really tempted...

Tis camping season but don't want to bring the Buono on the road and this little bugger looks real sturdy.


----------



## jeebsy

Kman10 said:


> looking forward to these


Were these from Sunday's roast?


----------



## Kman10

jeebsy said:


> Were these from Sunday's roast?


Yes


----------



## jeebsy

Might get mine then, result


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 15683


yeah buddy


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Kman10 said:


> looking forward to these


muuuussstttt resist don't 'need' it yet.........

Right that's three of you necking these now!! Feed back asap Kman







ta thanking you etc


----------



## johnealey

Make that 4 ( plus a kilo of rocko, well, why wouldn't you...)


----------



## Kman10

Sk8-bizarre said:


> muuuussstttt resist don't 'need' it yet.........
> 
> Right that's three of you necking these now!! Feed back asap Kman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ta thanking you etc


Be a few days yet before I tuck into them


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Kman10 said:


> Be a few days yet before I tuck into them


Few days is good with me bud, nice one!


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 15683
> 
> 
> yeah buddy


Is that the remains of your morning Irn-Bru Sowden jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy

Gives it a nice boiled sweet acidity


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> Gives it a nice boiled sweet acidity


Perhaps one for the espresso and tonic crowd to consider


----------



## bronc

I'm still waiting for my Rocko from last week's Wednesday roast.. It won't arrive before Sunday unfortunately. At least the beans will be well-rested..


----------



## c10cko

My classic has finally arrived. Photo in 'set up' forum....

Ooh and some beans.....


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

c10cko said:


> My classic has finally arrived. Photo in 'set up' forum....


Get stuck in, the fun starts now!


----------



## risky

Some Unkle Funka and a Hockey Puck.


----------



## funinacup

risky said:


> Some Unkle Funka and a Hockey Puck.


Standard Wednesday shipments!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

risky said:


> Some Unkle Funka and a Hockey Puck.


Be opening my Funka tomorrow evening'ish, looking forward to it.....a lot!


----------



## andrewp

A Lido 3


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

bronc said:


> I'm still waiting for my Rocko from last week's Wednesday roast.. It won't arrive before Sunday unfortunately. At least the beans will be well-rested..


Hi Bronc. Do you mean you ordered some coffee from us last week? Your profile says you're in Bulgaria and we definitely didn't get any orders from there last week! - could you message me with your name if this does relate to us? - I'll look into it for you. Our coffee should usually takes around 3 working days to deliver, no more than 5.


----------



## bronc

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Hi Bronc. Do you mean you ordered some coffee from us last week? Your profile says you're in Bulgaria and we definitely didn't get any orders from there last week! - could you message me with your name if this does relate to us? - I'll look into it for you. Our coffee should usually takes around 3 working days to deliver, no more than 5.


Hi! I use a forwarding service to get my stuff delivered to Bulgaria - that's why it takes so long. The coffee arrived within 3 days to the forwarding facility's address so all is good.







Thanks!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

bronc said:


> Hi! I use a forwarding service to get my stuff delivered to Bulgaria - that's why it takes so long. The coffee arrived within 3 days to the forwarding facility's address so all is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Ah, relief! I was utterly baffled for a while there!


----------



## bronc

Haha. Trust me, these forwading services are a godsend. A kilo costs 2 quid to ship to Bulgaria. If I were to use RoyalMail for my monthly coffee shipments I would be broke by now! And there are just three specialty coffee roasters here with very small variety, questionable skills, and higher prices than in the UK.


----------



## chewy

A bag each of Coffee Compass Cuba Serrano Altura and Tusker Elephant.


----------



## truegrace

Cc beans, cant wait to tuck into these


----------



## NJD1977

A kilo of Italian job so I can relax and get a bit more experimental with my Andreja Premium without worrying about wasting expensive beans.


----------



## Rhys

Some Mazzer bits, set of feet and screws, plus two doser lids. The lids (and a magazine) were packaged in a big box with loads of bubble wrap, when a joffy bag would do.. Then the feet were packaged in a 5" square box with bubble wrap when they could've fitted easily in the huge box.. Go figure..

Anyway, my Major now has a doser lid and my SJ can stand up properly


----------



## froggystyle

A lovely big banner!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Want to guess? Not coffee related.









You're excluded David


----------



## bronc

Looks like a flatscreen TV but that would be too obvious.


----------



## Dunk

Uhhhh ohhhhh!


----------



## glevum

Looks like a Mitica


----------



## The Systemic Kid

bronc said:


> Looks like a flatscreen TV but that would be too obvious.


Close.


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Close.


A screen to display the reading from your scales?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> A screen to display the reading from your scales?


With 5k resolution too. No half measures.


----------



## Thecatlinux

@ the systemic kid an Led backlit bathroom mirror ?

or a fire blanket should the syphon coffee go terribly terribly wrong


----------



## DoubleShot

5k computer monitor or iMac?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DoubleShot said:


> 5k computer monitor or iMac?


iMac 5k.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thought so. 

Do I get anything for guessing correctly?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thecatlinux said:


> @ the systemic kid an Led backlit bathroom mirror ?
> 
> or a fire blanket should the syphon coffee go terribly terribly wrong


Already have a fire blanket, Richard in case of roaster fire.


----------



## Dunk

glevum said:


> Looks like a Mitica


Close a magica. Excited to get it plugged in and tested


----------



## froggystyle

Eric's thermometer, thanks Milan. Bonavita, thanks yes row










I now reckon I have all the kit I need, no more purchases, ever again.....

Time will tell!


----------



## glevum

Dunk said:


> Close a magica. Excited to get it plugged in and tested


Thought it could be a magica, could not see the cup rail. Where did you get it? Casa barista? enjoy.


----------



## Obsy

froggystyle said:


> I now reckon I have all the kit I need, no more purchases, ever again.....
> 
> Time will tell!


Famous last words! Will never last, surely?!


----------



## Dunk

glevum said:


> Thought it could be a magica, could not see the cup rail. Where did you get it? Casa barista? enjoy.


Got it from a german website as i'm living in france and the exchange rate is so good at the moment! Should be a significant upgrade from my silvia


----------



## Obsy

So excited. Only ordered late Wednesday afternoon and selected cheapest delivery option. Collected by FedEx yesterday and delivered less than 24 hours later. Fab service as usual from Hasbean.


----------



## Gander24

A Mazzer Major from @coffeechap , arrived yesterday but i wasn't home, so got delivered today. Thanks chap, packaging was great and she arrived in excellent condition. Using my chopped down rr45 hopper for now until i get decent scales. It fits under the cupboard door by under an inch!!!







.


----------



## GCGlasgow

That hopper looks good on there...hope you enjoy, good buy.


----------



## jeebsy

She's a beaut


----------



## Drewster

You lot will have no interest at all in this but.......

Some Ashaway Bird2 shuttlecocks.


----------



## froggystyle

Drewster said:


> You lot will have no interest at all in this but.......
> 
> Some Ashaway Bird2 shuttlecocks.


Is that a brewing thing?


----------



## Drewster

froggystyle said:


> Is that a brewing thing?


Whoooosh!!

I think that was something going way over my head.........

(or possibly yours?)


----------



## froggystyle

Just wondered if you had found a new type of brewing filter


----------



## Drewster

froggystyle said:


> Just wondered if you had found a new type of brewing filter


Well - if I folded a v60 cone I guess it would fit into it.... Although the cork might add a little bit too much flavour!


----------



## froggystyle

Or restrict the flow!


----------



## Thecatlinux

froggystyle said:


> I now reckon I have all the kit I need, no more purchases, ever again.....
> 
> Time will tell!


I'll give it a fortnight .


----------



## robashton

Imm!

View attachment 15758


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Found a couple of glasses for a cortado while out and about. Little cheap things, steps to expand the corner and my game.


----------



## c10cko

He brought me this purchase from eBay.


----------



## jlarkin

froggystyle said:


> Eric's thermometer, thanks Milan. Bonavita, thanks yes row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now reckon I have all the kit I need, no more purchases, ever again.....
> 
> Time will tell!


Yeah until they bring out the Smart Brazen Brewer


----------



## JayMac

OK so I actually got this on Friday, but why post a picture until you taste it? Thanks Foundry, I am really loving the Karengera washing station - just fab. The fact that I finally own a VST basket seems to be helping with extraction too, so likewise thanks for providing one of those.


----------



## bronc

Can't wait to try them out when I get home. Thanks @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## froggystyle

Thecatlinux said:


> I'll give it a fortnight .


Is that talking from experience Richard


----------



## Thecatlinux

froggystyle said:


> Is that talking from experience Richard


i have done really well actually !

I have even decided not to pay for the pre order on brewista scales , (although I would like a set)


----------



## jlarkin

Goodies from the good people at HasBean: Bolivia Finca Illimani Anastacio Cadena Cascara (looking forward to trying my first cascara!), El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Natural Pacamara and a VST refractometer Case.









@Mrboots2u the cool kidz may have a lego box but this is a motherflipping hardcase


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jlarkin said:


> Goodies from the good people at HasBean: Bolivia Finca Illimani Anastacio Cadena Cascara (looking forward to trying my first cascara!), El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Natural Pacamara and a VST refractometer Case.
> 
> View attachment 15788
> View attachment 15789
> 
> 
> @Mrboots2u the cool kidz may have a lego box but this is a motherflipping hardcase


Don't you need one of them VST thingys to go in it though..........


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Don't you need one of them VST thingys to go in it though..........


yes, I just didn't put it in yet .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Don't you need one of them VST thingys to go in it though..........


He's got the stealth version.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 15790


Guesses?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

A single sequinned white glove


----------



## bronc

Push Tamper/Acaia Lunar/Brewista Scales


----------



## funinacup

Apron


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Flat pack GS3.


----------



## hotmetal

An assortment of goodies from Rave: Monsooned Malabar, Nic Finca El Bosque microlot, and Mocha Java. The MM and MJ are new on me, but if they're anything like the other beans I've had from Rave then happy days.


----------



## bronc

funinacup said:


> Apron


I feel like this one is going to be the winner.


----------



## Gander24

A cape?


----------



## jeebsy

Gander24 said:


> A cape?


If i turn it round....

It's an apron from St Anthony Industries, really cool but very green....


----------



## simontc

Pics Mr jeebs... Let us see


----------



## Brewdog

New mug and beans


----------



## Yes Row

6 new American 10oz Diner mugs. Just trying one out with a "Brazen Brew"

They are very thick walled and made by Rattle ware

In reality I collected though saved on P&P

Real quality


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2095 by wjheenan, on Flickr

New/old tennis racket, two solenoid bodies and a pump


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Nods to my northern crew.


----------



## jeebsy

The Papercup arrived fast! Tried it yet?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> The Papercup arrived fast! Tried it yet?


I kinda ordered it as soon as you nudged haha I was due a new filter so bought the Ethiopian for the Chemex and the Kenyan with spro in mind. Not had chance tonight as went and picked up bike frame in Stroud got home to last of that cherry pacamara as a split.

Will try Ethiopian tomorrow but have a bag of Malawi Geisha to open fresh and smash through before I hit the Kenyan unless I end up trying that brew earlier also.

Welllllll sorted for coffee again and still toying with that IMM.......come Friday we'll see.

Awesome bike coffee madness tomorrow, no work till Monday and see what the SJ improves in the Geisha. Good times man, good times.


----------



## Dallah

80 step adjustment ring to upgrade RR45OD from 40 steps, a backup pair of genuine Rossi burrs, a box of Puly descaler and two 570gm containers of Puly Caff. I ordered one 900g container but Eevad was obviously out of stock on that size and generously sent me more for the same price. I'm now good for cleaning products and parts for the grinder for years.

This order was placed when I was sleep shopping. I know it sounds weird but I shop on t'Internet and cook whole meals in the middle of the night with no recollection in the morning until I see the meals wrapped in the fridge and get the order confirmation emails.

I ordered the same grinder parts from a supplier in Germany. I maybe able to build a RR45OD from all the spare parts I have ordered.


----------



## KevJ70

Try this tonight

also got confirmation of money I'm going to get at the end of the month so I can upgrade my equipment


----------



## hotmetal

I only ordered this yesterday afternoon! Rocket delivery lol!

A new group gasket for the R58 and some grease for the cams.

The gasket is one of the Cafelat silicone ones from Bella Barista Barista. Although technically it should be an 8mm for the rockets, I got an 8.5 because my naked PF used to lock in too far. Now it lines up nicely , with only minimal effect on how far the original spouted PF fits. Don't ask me how that works but I'm very pleased.


----------



## bronc

I have the same issue with my Gaggia - the naked pf locks quite a few degrees after the spouted one. It's usually not a problem unless I forget that I have to lock it stronger and then I get water everywhere. Almost killed my scales twice.


----------



## Dallah

And then another courier came with another 80 step adjustment ring, a button panel from a RR55OD and a Motta Europe 35cl pitcher. SWMBO wasn't exactly pleased.



ridland said:


> 80 step adjustment ring to upgrade RR45OD from 40 steps, a backup pair of genuine Rossi burrs, a box of Puly descaler and two 570gm containers of Puly Caff. I ordered one 900g container but Eevad was obviously out of stock on that size and generously sent me more for the same price. I'm now good for cleaning products and parts for the grinder for years.
> 
> This order was placed when I was sleep shopping. I know it sounds weird but I shop on t'Internet and cook whole meals in the middle of the night with no recollection in the morning until I see the meals wrapped in the fridge and get the order confirmation emails.
> 
> I ordered the same grinder parts from a supplier in Germany. I maybe able to build a RR45OD from all the spare parts I have ordered.


----------



## funinacup

Quite a tricky problem you have, Ridland!


----------



## 4515

Beans today

#SSSS

Description sounds amazing - cant wait to try them


----------



## roaringboy

Just this little beauty


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

It's lively, apart from that no relation to coffee at all.....


----------



## jeebsy

Finished now?


----------



## hotmetal

Funny looking postman's bike!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Finished now?


Yep all put together today, flipping thing is mental.

Very happy.


----------



## Rhys

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Yep all put together today, flipping thing is mental.
> 
> Very happy.


Where's the mudguards?


----------



## hotmetal

Rhys said:


> Where's the mudguards?


Ah were rahht about that saddle though...

(If anyone remembers the yellow pages ads from the eighties).


----------



## roaringboy

This lovely little lot was waiting for me at work.

From amazon: Plastic v60 001 (ceramic one still in post), and some filters.

From Hasbean: El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona red bourbon (one washed, one pulped natural).

Just had a v60 of the washed and it's bloody lovely!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Sk8-bizarre

Coffee coloured saddle!


----------



## 4515

Nothing coffee related - his n hers collars. Loving the buckles. And yes, I am easily pleased !


----------



## Rhys

Needed a fix.. Popped into town on the way home to Spring Espresso for some fresh beans, these have already rested. The others from Square Mile that they had were all roasted yesterday..

Just about to dial in my grinder


----------



## teejay41

New set of TiN burrs for Mazzer Royal. Expect seasoning to take 2 or 3 Seasons!


----------



## Fevmeister

Rhys said:


> Needed a fix.. Popped into town on the way home to Spring Espresso for some fresh beans, these have already rested. The others from Square Mile that they had were all roasted yesterday..
> 
> Just about to dial in my grinder


I like spring espresso, the only problem is getting a seat!!!


----------



## risky

Can't wait to get in about this!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Came while I was away ...thanks @CoffeeJohnny


----------



## Brewster

Managed to stop by Rave during the week, really enjoyed the coffee, so picked up a couple of bags to try - seem to have finally found a decent decaf!


----------



## robashton

Small delivery
View attachment 15881


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> Came while I was away ...thanks @CoffeeJohnny


wow these are amazing, where do I get some??


----------



## DoubleShot

Fevmeister said:


> wow these are amazing, where do I get some??


Black Cat Project notneutral, unfortunately hard to find over this side of the pond!


----------



## Fevmeister

DoubleShot said:


> Black Cat Project notneutral, unfortunately hard to find over this side of the pond!


I got that impression


----------



## 4515

Nothing coffee related today

Just a new battery holder for a pinball machine - fed up of losing the scores and having to set the thing up every time it switches off

Hoping that Mrs WDs parcel is delivered tomorrow by myherpes - they have apparently tried to deliver it for the last 5 days but no one was in, despite someone being in all the time. Not had issues with them before now but this is the worst customer service that we've experienced from a courier


----------



## DoubleShot

working dog said:


> Hoping that Mrs WDs parcel is delivered tomorrow by myherpes - they have apparently tried to deliver it for the last 5 days but no one was in, despite someone being in all the time. Not had issues with them before now but this is the worst customer service that we've experienced from a courier


Similar thing happened to me, they claimed they tried to deliver on three separate days over a period of nearly a fortnight, someone was home each time. And it seems live online chat is the only way you can get in touch with them! ?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Still touring....


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 15913


Must be doing something right , one of my customers bought me this back from their weekend away


----------



## simontc

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Still touring....


Dude- that one on the left peaks my interest; one of the reasons I tried extract was a spro I had from them that positively vibrated with Turkish delight. Let us know how this one goes!


----------



## Jon

Yesterday: an Erics E61 thermometer


----------



## DoubleShot

Had been meaning to grab some of this for a while. Nice long 4+ year expiry date on it too.


----------



## Grimley

More Beans incoming....


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## Sk8-bizarre

simontc said:


> Dude- that one on the left peaks my interest; one of the reasons I tried extract was a spro I had from them that positively vibrated with Turkish delight. Let us know how this one goes!


In my cup is my fave place on the forum man so not a prob, will do! All about the drinking of it.........only gradually dragged off during upgrade or expansion time. Well that and trying to learn how to do all this properly.


----------



## 4515

Today I turned postie and had a trip over to DFK's










Now back home and the mythos is settled in its new home


----------



## froggystyle

Looks good !!

What car is that by the way?


----------



## 4515

froggystyle said:


> Looks good !!
> 
> What car is that by the way?


Its Mrs WD's Merc A200


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Cracking grinder.


----------



## 4515

The Systemic Kid said:


> Cracking grinder.


For someone who asked if their blade grinder would be ok for espresso 2 1/2 years ago you could say it's progress.

Will see if its any different in the cup tomorrow. I'm not expecting a huge difference in taste - it just looks pretty


----------



## simontc

Sk8-bizarre said:


> In my cup is my fave place on the forum man so not a prob, will do! All about the drinking of it.........only gradually dragged off during upgrade or expansion time. Well that and trying to learn how to do all this properly.


Aye- its my go to bit too







love your descriptions of stuff, your excitement over tastes shines through every post


----------



## DoubleShot

Roasted yesterday, posted yesterday. Arrived this morning.










Thanks Square Mile!


----------



## Obsy

Trying the Fudge, first coffee from Rave. 18g and 22g Vst baskets


----------



## Rhys

3 more boxes of Dark Arts.. Along with yesterday's 2.:










Needs to get some more bottled water I think... Anyone fancy a coffee party?


----------



## DoubleShot

@Rhys

WOW! You sure look like you're into the Dark Arts?!


----------



## simontc

The art is ace! Almost enough to get me ordering.


----------



## Rhys

DoubleShot said:


> @Rhys
> 
> WOW! You sure look like you're into the Dark Arts?!


 @DoubleShot

I thought it was a British tradition when walking a path, to keep to the left..


----------



## The Systemic Kid

500grm calibration weight for Acaia. Accurate plus or minus 2mg - not bad for £7.99.

Ordered yesterday, delivered today. Got to love Amazon Prime.


----------



## ronsil

Did the same also arrived today.

Thanks Patrick

Hoping they will be accurate enough.


----------



## spune




----------



## Dunk

Just received these. Excited to give them a go. The sweatshop I tried in London last time I was there was amazing.


----------



## risky

@spune

I love that coffee packaging.


----------



## spune

risky said:


> @spune
> 
> I love that coffee packaging.


Lovely isn't it.


----------



## johnealey

4x350g India seethargundu &1x350g Guatemala la florida both from Rave. Yum! Smell lovely,even postie commented.

John


----------



## froggystyle

That India seethargundu sounds great!


----------



## Dallah

My slightly delayed weekly IMM from Hasbean and a 500ml Motta Europa. Latte art has already improved but still looks like it was poured while wearing boxing gloves and a blindfold. But still better.


----------



## jeebsy

ridland said:


> My slightly delayed weekly IMM from Hasbean and a 500ml Motta Europa. Latte art has already improved but still looks like it was poured while wearing boxing gloves and a blindfold. But still better.


Haven't got mine yet either,hoping it's there when I get back


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

spune said:


> View attachment 15983





risky said:


> @spune
> 
> I love that coffee packaging.


Smacks of Robert Crumb and mad sixties/seventies acid art!! It's awesome!


----------



## 4515

today he brought me two bags of foundry beans


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Gratitude is due!


----------



## KevJ70

Just come in the start of my coffee set up

just waiting for me gaggia classic in a couple of days

Like a little kid at Christmas all excited

Kev


----------



## glevum

1 KG of Jagong & 1 KG of Brazilian Fazenda from Rave. 1st time i have taken advantage of the free delivery over £25 deal. Surprised it was shipped 1st class for free.


----------



## Fevmeister

KevJ70 said:


> View attachment 16011
> 
> 
> Just come in the start of my coffee set up
> 
> just waiting for me gaggia classic in a couple of days
> 
> Like a little kid at Christmas all excited
> 
> Kev


Where did you get the quamar from Kev?


----------



## Daren

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Gratitude is due!


The prototype is is good shit


----------



## KevJ70

I got the quamar of Coffeechap last week come today

Kev


----------



## Taff

Looking forward to trying these!!


----------



## Kman10




----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## risky

Lens hood for the super jolly.


----------



## marcuswar

A pallet of 26 boxes of large porcelain tiles for our wet room project!










Typically after the glorious weather we had on Wednesday today it decided it was monsoon season and as the delivery was "Kerb side" only I had to spend an hour in the pouring rain lugging the 26 x 24Kg boxes into the house. I was soaked to the skin afterwards (through my coat , through my jumper and through my t-shirt)

I was ready for a coffee after that! A nice flat white made with medium roasted Java Lingtong from Coffee Compass.


----------



## DoubleShot

aka British Summer Time!


----------



## DoubleShot

@marcuswar

Have you gone for the large, 1m x 1m tiles? If so, they do look great, I must say.


----------



## marcuswar

Gone for the 600x600 one's as its a very small narrow room, only 1M wide and 2.7M long.. There would be too much wastage on the 800x800 ones.


----------



## DoubleShot

That's probably the ones I meant, not 1000x1000 as those would be HUGE!


----------



## marcuswar

Yeah, the 600x600 are pretty big and heavy, 800x800 must be huge and if there is such a thing as 1M x 1M you'd probably need some form of mechanical lifting equipment to man handle them !

After spending weeks ordering samples and trying to decide between Marble, Travertine, ceramic etc. I've eventually gone for "Extreme white polished porcelain". When they say "extreme" they just mean white as the "super white" is actually a slightly off white (cream/beige) colour so goodness knows what "normal" white is... grey ?


----------



## Spooks

Some of (1kg) Foundry Roasters Karengera beans arrived, I thought I had ordered mountain reserve Yirga so imagine my surprise ...... My bad put wrong one in cart, still it sounds damned delicious so will let it rest and get stuck in about it.


----------



## Taff

More beans! Think I'm good for a week or so now...


----------



## DoubleShot

@Taff

Wide selection and some good choices there. Enjoy!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Crikey that's a lot of coffee !


----------



## teejay41

IMS 200um E61 shower screen from BB.

Let's see now just how smooth a spent puck can be!

Tony.


----------



## Mr O

teejay41 said:


> IMS 200um E61 shower screen from BB.
> 
> Let's see now just how smooth a spent puck can be!
> 
> Tony.


Im about to try my new IMS E61 shower screen


----------



## messier0101

Just starting out, so a couple of Bialetti espresso cups and saucer set.


----------



## risky

A new badge. (and doser window)


----------



## marcuswar

No coffee stuff today but did get a new wireless access point.

I have 2 access points covering our house (Rukus and Tenda)and both have always had trouble with wireless phones/tables, both Android and Apple. The wireless will connect and work for a while (mins -> hours) but at some point apps like tapatalk or ebay just start timing out even though the wireless is connected at full strength. Toggle wireless off and on and they start working again. The same phones/tablets work fine at other peoples houses so definitely something about our access points or house.

I ordered a more enterprise class unit Ubiquiti UniFi access point to see if it helps. Nice looking , nice management software, good reviews and POE so only one cable to run... now if it can just actually maintain a working connection


----------



## Flibster

Replacement prescription lenses to go in my Oakley Whisker 6b's - Gone for the Zeiss PhotoFusion lenses this time as they're now my spare glasses.

Just waiting for my Oakley Tincan Carbon's to turn up. Horrendously expensive, but I needed new sunnys.


----------



## johnnygee04

Big smile on my face as the parcel force man opened the side door on his van and I spied my parcel from Coffee Compass; trust it to be his last delivery of the day when I ran out of beans this morning! 500g each of Hill & Valley, Brighton Lanes, Mahogany Jampit and a sample of Sumatra Jagong Village that I'll be enjoying just as soon as my machine warms up. Great coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheers @jeebsy


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Those beans sound nom! Boozy boozy! Not as bright as that jug though.....


----------



## robashton

Ah yes, Finca Santos - such promise and (in my opinion) a bit of a let down.

Got my refractometer today, so I'm going to start using the acronym "EY" a lot at people.


----------



## Mrboots2u

robashton said:


> Ah yes, Finca Santos - such promise and (in my opinion) a bit of a let down.
> 
> Got my refractometer today, so I'm going to start using the acronym "EY" a lot at people.


Made your mouth sad ...

May make my mouth happy ....

Lets see eh.....


----------



## robashton

Mrboots2u said:


> May make my mouth happy .


May it indeed.


----------



## classicMike

A new thermal fuse for my pav. Now I won't have to lie awake at night wondering if I'd turned it off...


----------



## jeebsy

Wee bit of foundry

View attachment 16135


----------



## truegrace

Dabble into brewed (other than aeropress) for centerparks holiday next week.

And a sack as packing material ?


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> Wee bit of foundry
> 
> View attachment 16135


Where the hell are you in that pic jeebs?? Looks like those automated library bookshelves!


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> Where the hell are you in that pic jeebs?? Looks like those automated library bookshelves!


Beside the filing cabinets


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> Beside the filing cabinets


I think your Scottish wit has taken my question too literally!


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> Wee bit of foundry
> 
> View attachment 16135


I don't think you have enough


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> I think your Scottish wit has taken my question too literally!


I didn't realise you wanted some sort of comedy answer


----------



## Fevmeister

I quite blatantly questioned the location the picture was taken and not your position relative to the camera.

Your initial answer was more of a comedy answer


----------



## funinacup

Fevmeister said:


> location the picture was taken


But it does actually look like the pic was taken next to the filing cabinets!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Beside the filing cabinets


Old school, computers pffft


----------



## simontc

Fevmeister said:


> I quite blatantly questioned the location the picture was taken and not your position relative to the camera.
> 
> Your initial answer was more of a comedy answer


Guess he's at work... Next to the filing cabinets...


----------



## Kman10

new delivery, new roaster, looking forward to opening


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Kman10 i have a bag of costa rican on the go at the moment .... enjoy ...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Holiday comforts £8.99 kettle from cheap shop at lunch, disposable society, etc etc.

Has Bean order very late morning arrives next day, ridiculously reliable as ever. Can't fault them.

Tomorrow Zante, nice. Not been abroad for a few years.


----------



## risky

Kman10 said:


> new delivery, new roaster, looking forward to opening


Don't let @robashton see the skyscraper!


----------



## risky

Kman10 said:


> new delivery, new roaster, looking forward to opening


Don't let @robashton see the skyscraper!


----------



## Kman10

risky said:


> Don't let @robashton see the skyscraper!


Why?


----------



## risky

Kman10 said:


> Why?


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=25780


----------



## robashton

If you like it then I'm genuinely glad, I want local businesses to do well - I just they roasted a tad lighter and suited my tastes


----------



## Kman10

robashton said:


> If you like it then I'm genuinely glad, I want local businesses to do well - I just they roasted a tad lighter and suited my tastes


The only way to know is to try I guess, all part of the process, I do make my coffee with milk so maybe I'll enjoy more, I did put 1 bag into a storage jar and it did smell lovely


----------



## Neill

Dodgy colour but only 25quid for a refurb from ETI on eBay. Always good to have a back up one, if like me you manage to drop things (into 30L of 60degree water). It survived though but thought I'd have a second on standby or for other uses.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Neill

Graphic design on that actually looks kinda...'rad!'


----------



## Neill

DoubleShot said:


> @Neill
> 
> Graphic design on that actually looks kinda...'rad!'


It'll get used for BBQ so kinda suits. It says sold as new. Looks like reading the description that they were entirely happy with the line up of the design so are selling them off cheap.


----------



## Taff

50mm x100mm mild steel 'weight'


----------



## Beanosaurus

Taff said:


> 50mm x100mm mild steel 'weight'


What size is your tube, mate?

(Ooh errr!)


----------



## robashton

An oddity

View attachment 16161


----------



## Beanosaurus

Err so does that take forever to draw down or what?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Gonna run this as spro when the time comes.


----------



## robashton

That's the bean I'm using to test this brewer - I'm making a thread for it in the brewing forum


----------



## Taff

Beanosaurus said:


> What size is your tube, mate?
> 
> (Ooh errr!)


58mm Id 64 od. Just cleaned out the collar inside and chamfered it's top edge and now the weight is consistent on the beans until they are all gone as it passes through the collar.


----------



## Mrboots2u

next weeks coffee to try


----------



## Wobin19

A selection of beans from good old Rave. Haven't had anything from them for ages and for no reason so looking forward to these when rested.


----------



## AdzJackson

Returned from two weeks in the wilderness of North Devon to this selection on my doormat!


----------



## Rhys

Just picked these up from York Coffee Emporium as I was round the corner from them today..










An AeroPress for my dad and a pour over for me. I had been looking at a Chemex for a while, and asked if they sold them. They said no but had the Bodum version, so for the price of a Chemex I got the lot (inc a packet of free beans per item) for the same price.

Beans are an Ethiopoan Sidamo for the press and Guatemala SHB Huehuetenango for the pour over.

The Bodum comes with a fine mesh metal filter basket, but I bought some Melitta filter papers from Tescos, and will buy some Chemex ones when they run out. Just need a pouring kettle now I guess..


----------



## destiny

Brass screen holder for Classic and a bunch of IMS 200um screens for our Group Buy!

Only a few of screens still available if anyone is interested









View attachment 16261


----------



## Wobbit

Has bean filter starter pack and porlex mini. Good stuff so far.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2245 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Four from five elephant, two from Assembly and two from Atkinsons


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> IMAG2245 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> Four from five elephant, two from Assembly and two from Atkinsons


Will Kamwangi ...should be your Street Fighter Name


----------



## Mrboots2u

My baggies have arrived .

Swapping beans is cool...

Lots to taste this week and next


----------



## simontc

Swapping beans is ultra cool guys...

You're like urbane, legal, drug dealers... 'hey man, you gotta try this bad ass bean- tastes like a summers breeze gently caressing the stamen of a chrysanthemum'.... 'dude, I gotta get me some o' that'...

I love it so much!


----------



## jlarkin

View attachment 16296


A variety of cups and a book!

If you haven't seen: the FIVEOFF code at coffeehit seems to give variable amount of discount. I got £25+ off from an order that should have been about £70, they have to be over £50 before discount so I read - but a great saving if it's active still.


----------



## Rompie

New haul from hasbean delivered this morning along with my brand new chemex. New feline arrivals seem to be enjoying also...

Ethiopian gebeb washed, Costa Rica finca la cumbre and Nicaragua finca limoncello natural funky. Question is which to try first ?


----------



## DoubleShot

@Rompie

By the look of things your cats haven't heard of Kopi Luwak, lol?! 

They do look cute.


----------



## Rompie

DoubleShot said:


> @Rompie
> 
> By the look of things your cats haven't heard of Kopi Luwak, lol?!
> 
> They do look cute.


Certainly won't be drinking any of their 'special produce' any time soon...

Only 10 weeks old!


----------



## Fevmeister

I got my coffeehit package late last night.

3x espresso

3x flat white

3x cappuccino

3x latte

Notneutral cups


----------



## Kyle548

Fevmeister said:


> I got my coffeehit package late last night.
> 
> 3x espresso
> 
> 3x flat white
> 
> 3x cappuccino
> 
> 3x latte
> 
> Notneutral cups


I'm still waiting on two of them...

*cough scales cough kettle...*


----------



## Fevmeister

Kyle548 said:


> I'm still waiting on two of them...
> 
> *cough scales cough kettle...*


Good luck! Let me know what comes of the situation!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Replacement scales . Top service from ozone and acacia .


----------



## risky

Wow @Mrboots2u was that because of the coffee that somehow got under the glass? Top service indeed to replace them for that.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Via Takk, Manchester


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Rompie said:


> Certainly won't be drinking any of their 'special produce' any time soon...
> 
> Only 10 weeks old!


Will you be trying it when they get a bit older?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> Replacement scales . Top service from ozone and acacia .


Used the white ones all weekend. Can't see the display at all in the sunlight which is the only real drawback I've found. Luckily, the remote scale bit of the app is excellent and the controls are easier too.


----------



## marcuswar

A 50mm ( with 5mm wall) acrylic tube and a large 40mm diameter steel bar to be used on my RR55OD grinder. I was a bit concerned that I should have gone for the 3mm walled version but fortunately the fit of the bar is perfect



























Actually arrived last Friday but I forgot to post as I was busy getting ready for a flight to Austria on Saturday.


----------



## Fevmeister

marcuswar said:


> A 50mm ( with 5mm wall) acrylic tube and a large 40mm diameter steel bar to be used on my RR55OD grinder. I was a bit concerned that I should have gone for the 3mm walled version but fortunately the fit of the bar is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually arrived last Friday but I forgot to post as I was busy getting ready for a flight to Austria on Saturday.


What's it look like fitted,?


----------



## truegrace

marcuswar said:


> A 50mm ( with 5mm wall) acrylic tube and a large 40mm diameter steel bar to be used on my RR55OD grinder. I was a bit concerned that I should have gone for the 3mm walled version but fortunately the fit of the bar is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually arrived last Friday but I forgot to post as I was busy getting ready for a flight to Austria on Saturday.


where did ya get them from?


----------



## marcuswar

Like a tube stuck on top of a hopperless grinder. I didn't get a picture of it insitu, I'll try and remember to post a picture when I get back home from Austria next week.


----------



## marcuswar

They are both from sellers on eBay (where else!).

40mm mild steel bar (100mm)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151667028453&alt=web

50mm acrylic tube ( 5mm walls ,100mm length)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=290947933646&alt=web


----------



## Fevmeister

marcuswar said:


> Like a tube stuck on top of a hopperless grinder. I didn't get a picture of it insitu, I'll try and remember to post a picture when I get back home from Austria next week.


Very funny!!

My friend is thinking of doing the same and wanted to send him a pic of it fitted that's all....


----------



## marcuswar

Have a look at Cl0cko's post here ;

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=339283

A big thank you goes to him for providing me the eBay links on the first place.


----------



## c10cko




----------



## Dallah

A new 4 cup Sowden - Joe model in black from Silver Oak coffee company. As I was paying for shipping anyway I bought a 250gm bag of their Guatemalan Finca Manila (washed Bourbon)


----------



## jlarkin

ridland said:


> A new 4 cup Sowden - Joe model in black from Silver Oak coffee company. As I was paying for shipping anyway I bought a 250gm bag of their Guatemalan Finca Manila (washed Bourbon)


Looks great, I'd only seen white Sowdens before!


----------



## Dallah

jlarkin said:


> Looks great, I'd only seen white Sowdens before!


Thanks. They are difficult to track down right now. The Sowden site only has the 8 cup version available. I don't know if that means that Sowden is looking to delist the model or if its is just a blip in the supply chain. Silver Oak is the only place I found that was selling these 4 cup Joe pots and had in stock. The Joe doesn't come in 2 cup version, which is just as well as I don't think I could wait 40 mins just for 2 small cups. A couple of big mugs is more like my expectations.

The Joe more expensive than the other Sowdens for coffee but I just liked the design of the pot so much that I paid the difference. It reminds me of the enamelled steel cowboy coffee pots of yesteryear. One nice feature of this model is that there is a lip that extends from the top of the handle into a notch on the lid. Therefore when you pour your coffee from this pot, you don't have to hold down the lid (potentially very hot). Csn't wait to take it out for its first spin tomorrow morning.

Plan for tomorrow morning is to get the Sowden setup and brewing following recommendation from @The Systemic Kid for a 40 minute brewing time. Once that is going all tickety boo, pull a couple of double espressos on the SDB and I will be ready to face the day.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

received a couple of bags of Hope & Glory's beans (Ethiopian Qorema and Ninety Nine Espresso) an Izettle card machine and Heckler design till and receipt printer ready for some exciting upcoming changes


----------



## timaldridge8

Some Sugru (to try and reduce the ratting on my Alex 2)


----------



## Beanosaurus

Thermapens are bigger in real life!


----------



## Kyle548

This grinder.

It makes a pretty interesting French press actually.

The grinds are not uniform and it's extremely coarse (the finest setting is probably coarser than a v60 grind on an espresso grinder) - but from what I can see it makes a pretty silt free French press with plenty of body and taste.

When I'm back in England I'll be trying with pour over - but so far I'm pretty happy.


----------



## hotmetal

Ha! Is it an EK42.5? ?


----------



## froggystyle

That reminds me, got an email this morning offering me the short special edition version of the EK43, needless to say the price put me right off, less was more in this case!


----------



## Kyle548

hotmetal said:


> Ha! Is it an EK42.5?


It's a Kalita grinder - I think the smallest electric grinder they do and comes in locally at about £80.

As far as I can tell, retention can be measured in hundredths of a gram and it can get though 100g in 60 seconds (at 110V) according to the official stats.

I've no idea what will happen when I plug it into 220v in the UK.


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> That reminds me, got an email this morning offering me the short special edition version of the EK43, needless to say the price put me right off, less was more in this case!


Got that too, it's, eh, expensive


----------



## hotmetal

?

I'd be careful doing that! If you're lucky it'll just go faster, but really if it's rated 110V it might go up in smoke if you feed it UK Mains. I would definitely take advice - you might need to buy a step down transformer. Your kitchen may then resemble a building site with a big yellow 110V trannie sat in the corner!


----------



## Fevmeister

Beanosaurus said:


> Thermapens are bigger in real life!


 @Beanosaurus what do you do for work? teacher?


----------



## hotmetal

Pass the mental floss!


----------



## Kyle548

Fevmeister said:


> potentially offensive quote edited. MODS.....


At least then I could claim to be the most hipster brew bar in Manchester.


----------



## Kyle548

hotmetal said:


> I'd be careful doing that! If you're lucky it'll just go faster, but really if it's rated 110V it might go up in smoke if you feed it UK Mains. I would definitely take advice - you might need to buy a step down transformer. Your kitchen may then resemble a building site with a big yellow 110V trannie sat in the corner!












Will this be reliable do you think?

The plug is rated at 115v on the grinder- ***edit***

Japan is rated at 100v apparently....


----------



## Fevmeister

Kyle548 said:


> Will this be reliable do you think?
> 
> The plug is rated at 115v on the grinder- ***edit***
> 
> Japan is rated at 100v apparently....


save yourself 12p as well


----------



## Kyle548

Fevmeister said:


> save yourself 12p as well


I think I just end up saving on my heating bill....


----------



## Fevmeister

Kyle548 said:


> I think I just end up saving on my heating bill....


Get the family round too they'll enjoy the warmth


----------



## hotmetal

45W is not going to cover the current a grinder is going to draw. You need to check the full ratings. Watts is Volts x Amps so it will draw half the current at 220 as it will at 110 but the wattage remains the same. You need a transformer that is rated well beyond the quoted wattage (or VA) of the grinder. I can tell you it will be something a fair bit bigger than an £8 wall wart.

Not all things that are designed for 110V will run at 220 because the internal components might not be rated high enough. You might burn out fuses, capacitors or even windings.

PS I'm not an expert on this so if someone like DavecUK or thecatlinux tells you otherwise I'd take their word rather than mine, I just don't want to sit here saying nothing while your new grinder catches fire!


----------



## Kyle548

So it's impossible to see correctly in the photo but it reads

<ps>E JET.Fok</ps>

7A 125V

So I'm guessing 875W?


----------



## Fevmeister

Yes


----------



## hotmetal

That's the rating of the plug. If you had a transformer of that rating it would therefore be fine. But if the plug is rated 7A 125V then that means your grinder uses less than this. There should be a ratings plate somewhere (underneath?) Or failing that, in the Specifications bit of the manual.

If the plate says something like 250V/2A and 125V/4A then that suggests it can run at either voltage. If it doesn't you may need a transformer. Take the 125V and multiply by the 4A and you have 500W. That tells you the size of trannie you'll need at minimum to run it.


----------



## Kyle548

hotmetal said:


> That's the rating of the plug. If you had a transformer of that rating it would therefore be fine. But if the plug is rated 7A 125V then that means your grinder uses less than this. There should be a ratings plate somewhere (underneath?) Or failing that, in the Specifications bit of the manual.












100V 120W

50-60Hz

Fused at 3A.

The wattage is what I believe the motor to be at - but it becomes apparent to me that the motor is the only electronic component in the thing.


----------



## Kyle548

I can't find any information about what amperage it runs at, but at least less than 3....

But I'm guessing I just do 100/120....

Which thinking about it is 0.8....

The other way round is 1.2 which seems more realistic and the Internet assures me is the correct way to do it.


----------



## hotmetal

1.2A current draw (120W/100V).

But in any case it's the 120W that you are interested in. As it doesn't mention 220-250V at all I'd say you're probably going to need a step down, which needs to be capable of delivering MORE than 120W (or 0.5A at 240V).

Like this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00A4DI7FS/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?qid=1441201598&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX110_SY165&keywords=240v+to+110v+transformer&dpPl=1&dpID=41bs4v15aRL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Kyle548

How does this look?

http://www.airlinktransformers.com/japanese_voltage_converters/japan_uk_voltage_converters/UK-JA0250/


----------



## hotmetal

Bang on.


----------



## Kyle548

I tried using my kettle here and it took about 20 mins to boil 250g of water - in England it boils in about 30 seconds.....


----------



## Beanosaurus

Fevmeister said:


> @Beanosaurus what do you do for work? teacher?


Tech nerdlinger at Solwise


----------



## Sami

Something big, black and, quite frankly, a little bit scary, has entered the kitchen.
















Thanks to @dfk41 for a pleasurable transaction, and for being a true gentleman!


----------



## Fevmeister




----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> Got that too, it's, eh, expensive


How EKspensive is it?

Disappointed you didn't do it already, tbh


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> How EKspensive is it?
> 
> Disappointed you didn't do it already, tbh


2260 or so.

Mine is getting modded, just waiting on parts


----------



## johnbudding

Today the postman came bearing the following gift...









I bought it off t'eBay. The guy offered it to me for £120 since some of the 'plastic had broken'. When it arrived it was a snapped hopper, but the grinder itself is in excellent condition - it's had fewer than 750 shots run through it! I'd say it's bargain of the century!


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

hard to change to other coffee retailers for greens when CC do fast shipping, discount code, plus free sample roasted yesterday beans.


----------



## risky

@jeebsy @froggystyle who was it offering the cut down ek out of interest?

@Jonbudding where do you find such bargains on eBay?


----------



## johnbudding

I think I got very lucky to be honest. Truth be told I expected it to either not turn on, or not grind, but thought it would be worth the gamble.


----------



## Jon

johnbudding said:


> Today the postman came bearing the following gift...
> 
> View attachment 16391
> 
> 
> I bought it off t'eBay. The guy offered it to me for £120 since some of the 'plastic had broken'. When it arrived it was a snapped hopper, but the grinder itself is in excellent condition - it's had fewer than 750 shots run through it! I'd say it's bargain of the century!


Sickening.

Well done!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Double Red Brick!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wrong thread


----------



## bulletjie

Bella Barista 2 x 250g @ £10.80 delivered


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> @jeebsy @froggystyle who was it offering the cut down ek out of interest?


Coffeeomega

If mine works out i'll start doing them for £1900....


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> Coffeeomega
> 
> If mine works out i'll start doing them for £1900....


With Pergers face included?


----------



## froggystyle

risky said:


> @jeebsy @froggystyle who was it offering the cut down ek out of interest?
> 
> @Jonbudding where do you find such bargains on eBay?


They only had 6 and i imagine a long list so doubtful you would get one, however the price may put a lot off.


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> With Pergers face included?


Dunno whose face yet, maybe we could run a compr


----------



## Obsy

Let the reading commence (after I've made a flat white!)


----------



## Kman10




----------



## DoubleShot

Sample of Royal Blend, courtesy of @Cafe Hormozi

Thanks for the fast delivery.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Kman10 said:


>


I have a 6oz on the way with two bags which I can't remember for the the life of me what of bar a light and a medium.....

Didn't realise the had an inner print which is cool but the typeface is not the best choice. Being an anorak of fonts due to having them in my face all day long lol.


----------



## bulletjie

Fresh beans for longer!


----------



## risky

bulletjie said:


> Fresh beans for longer!


How do these deal with the coffee releasing co2?


----------



## DoubleShot

@risky

Not sure about AirScape but on Vacu Vin coffee storage containers, after you've expelled any air using the pump, there's a one-way valve that allows co2 to escape whilst keeping out any air from getting in. Works well. Been using them all year.


----------



## bulletjie

risky said:


> How do these deal with the coffee releasing co2?


The insert that you push down into the jar has a one way valve built into it. As you push it down the air is pushed out


----------



## risky

OK. It looked like the one way valve let the air out when you were sealing it but then the valve was totally sealed once the container was shut.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Yeahhhh buddy!


----------



## DoubleShot

Oh, and a little gang of notNeutrals!


----------



## Obsy

What a bumper postie delivery. Sexy scales and cups!


----------



## DoubleShot

That was a delivery guy. Postie came later with three more packages. He said it was like Christmas today!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 16417


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 16417


feeling flush willy?


----------



## jeebsy

Two ended up being not much more than one when you added the double discount and the free postage, plus if they're any good will sell my Acaias and recoup the funds


----------



## jeebsy

Plus its a business expense...


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> Plus its a business expense...


have you vat registered the company?


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> have you vat registered the company?


Nope, it's a justification as to why i need things though

Mythos One? Business expense

Two sets of Brewistas? Business expense


----------



## froggystyle

Dont comment @jeebsy bet he works for the gov!!


----------



## robashton

Got my copy of water for coffee today, getting flashbacks to A Level chemistry here..


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> Nope, it's a justification as to why i need things though
> 
> Mythos One? Business expense
> 
> Two sets of Brewistas? Business expense


Completely agree!


----------



## Fevmeister

froggystyle said:


> Dont comment @jeebsy bet he works for the gov!!


I can happily go on record and say I don't currently and will never work for the government


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Walked back in from work with 10ltrs of Waitrose water (see what it's about) in my arms to a good set of deliveries.

Even to No.4 of Alan Moore's latest Lovecaft ridden comic Providence! Happy f****ing Friday!!










...........as for Jeebsy he's no fed but one of the bug powder dusted freaks from Naked Lunch.


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Walked back in from work with 10ltrs of Waitrose water (see what it's about) in my arms to a good set of deliveries.
> 
> Even to No.4 of Alan Moore's latest Lovecaft ridden comic Providence! Happy f****ing Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........as for Jeebsy he's no fed but one of the bug powder dusted freaks from Naked Lunch.


I'll be interested to hear what you think of the Frank and Earnest stuff!


----------



## risky

A lot of folk getting the Brewistas. Hopefully they turn out as expected and I'll pick one up.


----------



## DoubleShot

Brewista Smart Scales sure have been talked about a lot today, not surprising really as its a well designed product imo and loads of us have been waiting for what seemed like forever for them to finally arrive.

Next similar item (possibly to a lesser extent, number wise)...PUSH tamper


----------



## teejay41

DoubleShot said:


> Brewista Smart Scales sure have been talked about a lot today, not surprising really as its a well designed product imo and loads of us have been waiting for what seemed like forever for them to finally arrive.
> 
> Next similar item (possibly to a lesser extent, number wise)...Pergtamp


Ever since I've had a Pergtamp (about three months now) I haven't had a single spritz. Nutate lightly before tamping, as I observed Callum doing at May's Rave Rave. The 'breakthrough' of extract through the (VST) basket has invariably been even all over.

Tony.


----------



## DoubleShot

Oops, meant...PUSH tamper!


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Oops, meant...PUSH tamper!


Expected in two to four weeks, although it's been expected in two to four weeks forever.


----------



## DoubleShot

Has a price been confirmed yet for PUSH tampers?


----------



## jeebsy

They have asked for the price for the beta versions to remain private for now


----------



## DoubleShot

You on the beta waiting list?


----------



## jeebsy

I have ordered a beta and its expected in 2-4 weeks


----------



## Phil104

So, yesterday my Brewista scales arrived and today, although I have posted it on the VST offer thread, two 18g VST baskets via an amazing deal from Has Bean facilitated by Gary.


----------



## funinacup

Yesterday - Brewista scales

Today - Water for Coffee by MCD


----------



## Dallah

A bumper day from Hasbean. One is definitely IMM but what is the other?

<img alt="p>










So as expected IMM goodness

<img src=[/IMG][/img]

And VST baskets from Hasbean offer. Arrived within about 18 hours of sending payment. Great value on the offer and fantastic service as always.

















One small problem. I did order 22g and not 18g. However @bclarke and I had agreed a swap so each would have a 18g and a 22g, so this is easily sorted. Once I have agreement of all involved then I can fire up the VST baskets. Can't wait.


----------



## Pompeyexile

Just got back from a weekend away in my place of birth to find these waiting to be opened.....









My Brewista scales and a 350ml Motta jug.

The scales seem very well made and are surprisingly heavy but........With my 8oz Notneutral cup on they don't fit under my double spout portafilter. The Gaggia base plate is just too high and the scales are only 18 millimeter high themselves. I can't even fit two shot glasses under either.

I can manage if I take out the base plate and put a spirit measuring under the exhaust pipe to catch the water released but as you can see it doesn't exactly look nice and is a bit of a faff.


----------



## jeebsy

Getting any cups under a Classic with scales is tricky - good excuse for a bottomless pf


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> Getting any cups under a Classic with scales is tricky - good excuse for a bottomless pf


I thought you were going to go, new machine, good restraint


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Getting any cups under a Classic with scales is tricky - good excuse for a bottomless pf


Yep! If doing a split I have to take out the drip tray to allow the cortado glass under due to spouts.

Bottomless PF however fits very very snug when on drip tray for single cortado glass to the point where I think take the tray out anyway.


----------



## Doozerless

Ordered Friday afternoon. Here Monday morning. Top service.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Pompeyexile said:


> Just got back rom a weekend away in my place of birth to find these waiting to be opened.....
> 
> View attachment 16482
> 
> 
> My Brewista scales and a 350ml Motta jug.
> 
> The scales seem very well made and are surprisingly heavy but........With my 8oz Notneutral cup on they don't fit under my double spout portafilter. The Gaggia base plate is just too high and the scales are only 18 millimeter high themselves. I can't even fit two shot glasses under either.
> 
> I can manage if I take out the base plate and put a spirit measuring under the exhaust pipe to catch the water released but as you can see it doesn't exactly look nice and is a bit of a faff.
> 
> View attachment 16483


I used to use an electrical pattress metal box for a double wall socket.

You could also just pull your shot into a smaller glass or cup and then dump it in your mug.


----------



## 4515

Not coffee but I blame the forum


----------



## glevum

190 proof will sort you right out Andrew!


----------



## Fevmeister

glevum said:


> 190 proof will sort you right out Andrew!


the 90 proof is in brackets!


----------



## 4515

it isnt in the park bench and brown paper bag domain

more a case of savour, rather than a means to an end


----------



## Pompeyexile

I normally use the bottomless PF as a rule when I'm just making a cup for me (and that only just fits too with the rim of the cup touching the neck of the portafilter) but my other half doesn't like a double shot in her latte or Americana so I'll split a double into two shot glasses but unfortunately even they are too tall to fit under the double spout portafilter with the Brewista scales.

As for smaller cups as suggested if I were only drinking Espresso then I guess so, but I rarely do as I don't seem to have the pallet for it.


----------



## Dallah

A bumper pack of coffee from Hasbean. I got their Ethiopian bundle as I was dithering and could not choose amongst them. So as a reward for not being able to decide, Hasbean kindly rewards me with a 10% discount off the individual prices. Plus a couple bags of a Nicaraguan which is supposed to taste of Mars Bars. Which first? Choices, choices.


Ethiopian Oromia Guji Sasaba Natural

Ethiopian Shakiso Abyot Boru Washed

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Gedeb Kurume Washed

Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural Longberry x 2


----------



## robashton

<snip></snip>


----------



## urbanbumpkin

An aluminium bar 50.8mm by 125mm to fit in my 100mm glass tube as a weight. It weighs 700g and I went for the 125mm one so that I could pull it out easily.

I've wrapped some duct tape round the end to stop it knocking on the glass.


----------



## bulletjie

Made by Knock heft 585 tamper.

Ordered on Thursday, delivered today (Monday). I must have been lucky!


----------



## DoubleShot

@urbanbumpkin

Nice tidy work. Colour coordinated with the rest of your Mazza. Sneaky cameo appearance from RedBrick too!


----------



## DoubleShot

@bulletjie

'similar' looking to a Perhtamp but no doubt at a fraction of the cost!


----------



## c_squared

Looking forward to getting stuck into these. Although my first brew of the Kenyan was under extracted the rhubarb flavour that came forward as it cooled was amazing.


----------



## ronsil

A new set of EK43 newer style 'coffee burrs'.

Fitted on arrival these burrs are an unbelievable difference to the originals.

For espresso the norm on old burrs was around 1.5 on the Irish Dial. The new ones are good for lighter roasts as well at circa 5/5.5.

Found best price in Ireland where they were in stock at under £400 including VAT & 24 hour delivery.

A very noticeable increase in flavour for my darker roast beans. Also seems to grind even faster. The burrs were good 'to go' out of the box, seasoning does not appear necessary at the moment.

Looking at the burrs side by side you can see small differences in the burr configuration. Completely transformed the EK for my use.

An excellent grinder I thought could not get better.

Coffee bliss at the moment can't wait for breakfast tomorrow morning.


----------



## funinacup

Which company in Ireland, out of interest Ron?


----------



## ronsil

3fe in Dublin


----------



## glevum

Ron, out of interest why are the EK43 burrs so expensive?


----------



## DoubleShot

Expensive grinders, often equals expensive burrs! Having said that EK43 burrs do sound super exxy!


----------



## Kyle548

glevum said:


> Ron, out of interest why are the EK43 burrs so expensive?


Which would you expect to cost more; the timing belt on a Hyundai i10 or on a Ferrari Laferrari?


----------



## Colio07

urbanbumpkin said:


> An aluminium bar 50.8mm by 125mm to fit in my 100mm glass tube as a weight. It weighs 700g and I went for the 125mm one so that I could pull it out easily.
> 
> I've wrapped some duct tape round the end to stop it knocking on the glass.


Where did you order this? Would be keen on getting one as well.

Thanks.


----------



## ronsil

No real answer to that.

The burrs are rated to last in excess of 7500 kilos(14500lbs) throughput.

Not quite sure how these new coffee burrs came about. The originals worked well enough for their purpose namely spices & brewed coffee. They fell short when grinding for espresso. Earlier this year they started sending out all new EK45s with a new profile 'coffee burr' set. This was done so very quietly even people at Mahlkonig seemed to not know of their existence.

Maybe they were worried about warranty claims on a 'not fit for purpose' basis.

I've changed over now but really think the new style burrs should have been swapped over without cost to the customer.

Mahlkonig have made a fortune on the back of the EK43.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I really haven't had a problem getting tasty espresso form orginal burrs . I would not label them not for purpose myself .....

Your experience , your water , your coffee , happt to have a difference of opinion .

They are on the edge in terms of adjustment for espresso but i'm not sure i need a while range more .... ( as you know i use less well developed roasts than Ron , and extract above 19% EY too )

I would have liked new burrs too but for free ( who wouldn't ) but i think plenty of people have used them in cafe for filter and spro and competition before the burrs got changed ..

You need to let em bed in a bit more @ xpenno care to comment having had them a while ...


----------



## jeebsy

http://grindscience.com/2015/02/just-testing-ftw/


----------



## DoubleShot

But hasn't it been said that EK43 wasn't designed exclusively for espresso? The fact that it can do espresso plus brewed is great.


----------



## jeebsy

There is no way the original burrs aren't fit for purpose. Many cafes use them for their intended purpose very successfully. The new burrs seem to be an incremental upgrade rather than admission of a fundamental problem.


----------



## 4515

In readiness for the arrival of my streamer, a new NAS


----------



## 4515

wrong thread ! taptalk gone mad !

edit : right thread


----------



## DoubleShot

@working dog

Nice! ? Which streamer have you opted for?


----------



## Xpenno

ronsil said:


> No real answer to that.
> 
> The burrs are rated to last in excess of 7500 kilos(14500lbs) throughput.
> 
> Not quite sure how these new coffee burrs came about. The originals worked well enough for their purpose namely spices & brewed coffee. They fell short when grinding for espresso. Earlier this year they started sending out all new EK45s with a new profile 'coffee burr' set. This was done so very quietly even people at Mahlkonig seemed to not know of their existence.
> 
> Maybe they were worried about warranty claims on a 'not fit for purpose' basis.
> 
> I've changed over now but really think the new style burrs should have been swapped over without cost to the customer.
> 
> Mahlkonig have made a fortune on the back of the EK43.


Hi Ron, I'm afraid I don't agree with you here. Firstly you purchased your EK43 based on the information and specs that were available at the time. There is absolutely noting wrong with the original spec and many people have made many great coffees using these burrs. Mahlkonig listened to feedback from users asking for the ability to grind a little finer and they took the opportunity to implement this on the new models as they needed up date their production line to respond to the extra demand for the grinders. Just because they decided to make this change it does not affect what you purchased in any way and they are free to change the specs at any time as per every disclaimer on every specification.

RE the new burrs, I wouldn't get too exited, they need to bed in before they start producing the best coffee. Once they are seasoned then you will be grinding back around the numbers you were previously albeit with a touch more room to go finer than before. I'm grinding between 1 (i.e. 0) - 3 (3FE) depending on the bean but I'm running low pressure and pre-infusion at the moment so you need to go finer for that.


----------



## 4515

DoubleShot said:


> @working dog
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which streamer have you opted for?


I was a bit limited with my choice as I have Cyrus hifi so to fit in I've ordered a Cyrus XA

Now feeling pretty daft for upgrading my CD player a couple of years ago but I suspect that Mrs WD will still opt for playing CDs


----------



## DoubleShot

Cyrus...oh, very niice!


----------



## ronsil

Spence you are right of course.

Just looking at it from my own perspective.

Never really had a complaint about achieving what I needed with the originals.

The new burrs only make it easier.

I notice that at the moment movement of one notch makes a noticeable difference.

Happy to adjust & dial in more frequently so will let these new 'uns settle themselves in without any deliberate seasoning.


----------



## 4515

DoubleShot said:


> Cyrus...oh, very niice!


Been a fan since the Cyrus 1 and a turntable

Then moved to a Cyrus 3 and CD

That died so I bought a Cyrus 8 CD and 8 amp along with external power supply for the amp

I'm now at that stage where I know that there is much better out there but I dont feel the urge to upgrade


----------



## DoubleShot

Slippery (and expensive) slope is hi-end hi-fi equipment. External power supply is one of the only things I didn't stretch to. But I did have a CD transport, dedicated external DAC, a pre-amp plus one power amp per channel (in bridged mode) in a 5.1 channel surround set-up at one point.

The incremental return in sound quality versus outlay/investment is often very small after you reach a certain point.

Not too dissimilar to high-end coffee gear, lol!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

working dog said:


> I'm now at that stage where I know that there is much better out there but I dont feel the urge to upgrade


Have a mate with a full Cyrus stack CD, DAC, streaming, power amps and all coming through some nice PMC speakers. Sounds bloody lovely!


----------



## 4515

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Have a mate with a full Cyrus stack CD, DAC, streaming, power amps and all coming through some nice PMC speakers. Sounds bloody lovely!


Couldnt justify DAC and power amps and, if I'm honest, the amount of time it is used doesnt justify the expenditure to date but if I had the cash kicking about I would be tempted to upgrade further


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

working dog said:


> Couldnt justify DAC and power amps and, if I'm honest, the amount of time it is used doesnt justify the expenditure to date but if I had the cash kicking about I would be tempted to upgrade further


Me either, he is like me and has nothing to do with TV just listens to music.

The differences he has more money and no kids so he can justify and will literally spend the whole evening listening. It really is quite beautiful sounding I really like Cyrus.

I get some evenings like it but usually its later when they all hit the sack. I'm still vinyl and have a modest Rega setup. We have good banter analogue/digital but all in jest.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 16533


Brewista portafilter/cup weighing platform courtesy at @Snakehips


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 16533
> 
> 
> Brewista portafilter/cup weighing platform courtesy at @Snakehips


Snakehips created or via a link? Meant to ask you when you mentioned the platform - looks handy!


----------



## jeebsy

That was made by Snakehip's own fair hands - he might have a couple of spare but wait on him posting about them


----------



## froggystyle

How much does that weigh?


----------



## DoubleShot

Half a dozen 8oz notNeutral to add to the growing flock (5oz/6oz/8oz, not sure I need the 12oz?!)


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> How much does that weigh?


101.4g


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> 101.4g


Sweet, no chance of maxing out the scales then.


----------



## teejay41

From Jp19810. See http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26368-SOLD-Small-Knock-Drawer-%A330-inc-postage&p=345565#post345565

Fits nicely under SJ grinder. Takes up no more room than grinder alone.

















Tony.


----------



## DoubleShot

That is a good fit Tony. Almost like a bespoke jobbie!


----------



## roaringboy

working dog said:


> Not coffee but I blame the forum


Ooooh, a fellow American Whiskey fan!


----------



## 4515

roaringboy said:


> Ooooh, a fellow American Whiskey fan!


I have to say that this one surprised me. I tried it as a dram tester and was really impressed with it. I would normally go for a smooth scotch but there were 2 in my 12 dram tester that stood out - this one and another that was £800 a bottle which I cannot justify buying

Give it a try - it isnt your JD type of drink. I really like it - hints of chocolate and morello cherries


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Bow down before Los Luchadores the sack to dominate all sacks........... and some beans innit.


----------



## roaringboy

working dog said:


> I have to say that this one surprised me. I tried it as a dram tester and was really impressed with it. I would normally go for a smooth scotch but there were 2 in my 12 dram tester that stood out - this one and another that was £800 a bottle which I cannot justify buying
> 
> Give it a try - it isnt your JD type of drink. I really like it - hints of chocolate and morello cherries


JD has it's place, and that is in Coke, if there is no other whiskey available!

My two favourite Americans are Four Roses Single Barrel and Evan Williams Single Barrel. FR probably more flavoursome, EW probably smoother.


----------



## Rompie

Four roses is lovely. Old scout bourbon is one to try also


----------



## h1udd

A 1970's microcimbali .... it's surprising adept at making espresso more impressive though is the steaming ... you have about 10 seconds in which to stretch and turn into microfoam before it blasts scolding milk out the jug.

Kind of like the lack of pressure stat as well it's very hands on


----------



## Brewster

Picked up these from Rave, will be interested to see what the coffee cherry tea is like...


----------



## roaringboy

Rompie said:


> Four roses is lovely. Old scout bourbon is one to try also


Yep - have a bottle of that!


----------



## DoubleShot

Whisky p0rn!


----------



## Rompie

Yum !!


----------



## Karlm

Got a used gaggia classic was a bit worried at first as no water was coming out the grouphead, quick descale and all was ok!


----------



## jlarkin

Karlm said:


> Got a used gaggia classic was a bit worried at first as no water was coming out the grouphead, quick descale and all was ok!


Looks in good nick!


----------



## marcuswar

Birthday present for the wife ... a 3D pen.

She's into crafting so it should provide some fun for her, and at £34 from Amazon it's cheap as chips


----------



## risky

Wow that looks pretty cool @marcuswar


----------



## marcuswar

Does doesn't it and I must admit that I'll be having a "play" with it when she's not looking


----------



## MarkyP

Ive been away for a few days and this is what I came home to last night...

Some Rocko to try:









some beans to try cold brew and some decaf to try:









and my first foray into brewed:


----------



## marcuswar

2nd delivery of the day, and this time it is coffee related. 500g bag of El Salvador Finca La Fany (100% red bourbon) beans from Coffee Compass.


----------



## DoubleShot

Snap! @MarkyP

Brazen Plus arrived today also. Thanks to HasBean and especially the main man @garydyke1 for making it all possible! ?



















200mm aluminium portafilter plate for Brewista Smart Scales courtesy of @Snakehips

Cheers fella! ?


----------



## rwcwilson

I've kept the posty busy today!









One used Gaggia Classic courtesy of @MartinB

One new Ibertal MC2 from Happy Donkey (one of the nicely reduced ex-display ones that were discussed in the deals section)

Freebies from Happy Donkey:

2x 2oz shot glasses with volume markings (he seemed to read my mind, I was going to order some of them soon!)

2x bags of coffee, 250g Costa Rican Beans and 250g Sumatra Mocha Blend Beans

Really chuffed and had a taster cup, tasted a million times better than my old machine even with my old getting-stale beans!


----------



## MartinB

Glad it got to you safely







It's a pretty machine!


----------



## El carajillo

rwcwilson said:


> I've kept the posty busy today!
> 
> View attachment 16586
> 
> 
> One used Gaggia Classic courtesy of @MartinB
> 
> One new Ibertal MC2 from Happy Donkey (one of the nicely reduced ex-display ones that were discussed in the deals section)
> 
> Freebies from Happy Donkey:
> 
> 2x 2oz shot glasses with volume markings (he seemed to read my mind, I was going to order some of them soon!)
> 
> 2x bags of coffee, 250g Costa Rican Beans and 250g Sumatra Mocha Blend Beans
> 
> Really chuffed and had a taster cup, tasted a million times better than my old machine even with my old getting-stale beans!


Just a reminder, do not adjust your grinder finer whilst running, it has "conical burr's) If they touch they can /will lock up and damage the gears or the motor possibly both.

Enjoy your new machine and grinder.


----------



## rwcwilson

Thanks for the advice







Tbh at the moment its been grinding too fine and I had to undo it quite considerably to stop it from choking my machine!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 16593


Some assembly kochere for the pop up on Sunday and a peg board

View attachment 16594


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 16593
> 
> 
> Some assembly kochere for the pop up on Sunday and a peg board
> 
> View attachment 16594


looks ace, all the best of luck for the weekend


----------



## risky

@jeebsy Did you find somewhere cheaper for the peg board or did you just end up biting the bullet?

Anyway here's today's haul:









Think I'll do a side by side of the old vs. New burrs later.


----------



## forzajuve

Good delivery today for some light reading and stocking up. First try of these Chorlton lot too, exciting!


----------



## m4lcs67

Some new Rave that I haven't tried before. Very much looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> @jeebsy Did you find somewhere cheaper for the peg board or did you just end up biting the bullet?


Turns out I didn't need the XL one which brought the price down a bit, also found somewhere that was slightly cheaper and had free delivery but it still stung


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> Turns out I didn't need the XL one which brought the price down a bit, also found somewhere that was slightly cheaper and had free delivery but it still stung


It looks sweet though. Need to get the yellow letters sprayed orange though! Hoping to see it in person tomorrow at the bakery!


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> It looks sweet though. Need to get the yellow letters sprayed orange though! Hoping to see it in person tomorrow at the bakery!


It will be there....which reminds me I need to update it. SIGH


----------



## jeebsy

And the WeeK bits have been dispatched today so that will be priority pimping for the foreseeable.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Running low on beans, the cafe I went to this morning were selling Square Mile beans and I realised I'd never actually bought some before... I wanted to buy the sweetshop, but when they told me it was £14 (for EDIT: 350g, not 250g) I settled instead for the red brick... They seem more expensive than some other roasters but I've not tried the coffee yet. Checked their website and seems it's similar - if the coffee is good then fair enough but... We'll see.

Also I realise these are espresso blends, but I'll be brewing - never found this to be an issue before; would be interested to hear from anyone who's tried red brick or sweetshop (which I want to buy soon) as brewed.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The bags are 350g . The coffee is good - the greens they buy are high quality - they pay good prices - you get free delivery on their website . Plus your buying retail bags in a cafe . Will always be more expensive


----------



## YerbaMate170

Mrboots2u said:


> The bags are 350g . The coffee is good - the greens they buy are high quality - they pay good prices - you get free delivery on their website . Plus your buying retail bags in a cafe . Will always be more expensive


Just realised it's 350g, edited!


----------



## Rhys

I bought some Red Brick from Spring Espresso in York, and were about a tenner a bag (as it has their markup on as well). I'd ran out while waiting for the DSOL to arrive. and needed a fix man... They were open late enough for me to drive back from Malton to York before heading home. I really liked them (the bonus being they were right on the date for using, as they were about to put some fresh out - the other Square Mile they had were freshly roasted the day before). Not tried Sweetshop, but I definitely know I like Red Brick.


----------



## DoubleShot

Likewise, I've only tried Red Brick from Square Mile but now tempted to be brave and see what sweetshop through a Brazen is like? Also as espresso.


----------



## marcuswar

Non coffee related Amazon delivery - a Samsung 850 EVO 500Gig SSD for my laptop.

This is my birthday present from the wife


----------



## DoubleShot

@marcuswar

Oh very nice! Highly rated with great read/write speeds.

Happy birthday btw fella! 

Get ready for take-off!


----------



## marcuswar

Thanks DS. I was tempted by the pro version (10 year warranty ) but couldn't justify spending an extra £50 for an extra five years. The laptop currently has a 1TB drive but it's only 5400rpm so I'm hoping for a big increase in speed.


----------



## Fevmeister

marcuswar said:


> Thanks DS. I was tempted by the pro version (10 year warranty ) but couldn't justify spending an extra £50 for an extra five years. The laptop currently has a 1TB drive but it's only 5400rpm so I'm hoping for a big increase in speed.


happy bday marcus


----------



## Scotford

Finally come to fruition, I really liked this when we were cupping and taste testing. Glad I got my way!


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


> The laptop currently has a 1TB drive but it's only 5400rpm so I'm hoping for a big increase in speed.


Before and after speed test, including boot up times?


----------



## marcuswar

I usually hibernate the laptop so only really notice bootup times after updates. To be fair boot up times are reasonable enough , although quicker is always nice. I try and remember to record some figures to compare before upgrading


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2357 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> IMAG2357 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Oh you ****! sexy sexy little things!!


----------



## risky

What a beautifully retro colour! Much shorter than I expected for some reason.


----------



## jeebsy

risky said:


> What a beautifully retro colour! Much shorter than I expected for some reason.


It's really dinky. Came in a small box and thought there's no way the base could be in that. Once i've done a 'dry run' assembly it'll be off to the painters with it. Not so keen on the jobby-bronze myself...


----------



## titan_uk

marcuswar said:


> Thanks DS. I was tempted by the pro version (10 year warranty ) but couldn't justify spending an extra £50 for an extra five years. The laptop currently has a 1TB drive but it's only 5400rpm so I'm hoping for a big increase in speed.


Only by about 16x

postie came early:









with a freebie


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Hi just wanted to say I love your username, I'm a juventino too


----------



## Fevmeister

Casa_Espresso said:


> Hi just wanted to say I love your username, I'm a juventino too


forza juve by any chance?


----------



## Casa_Espresso

yes always forza juve!


----------



## Fevmeister

Casa_Espresso said:


> yes always forza juve!


forza liverpool

(we need all the forza we can get at the minute)


----------



## Casa_Espresso

I know, talk about bad start of the season! I only hope it's a different story in the CL


----------



## Fevmeister

Casa_Espresso said:


> I know, talk about bad start of the season! I only hope it's a different story in the CL


*EL

dont rub it in


----------



## Casa_Espresso

oops lol


----------



## DoubleShot

Liverpool have the worst conversion rate of attempts into goals. Just one place ahead of Arsenal.

#shocking but true!


----------



## malling

Fevmeister said:


> *ELdont rub it in


I do not believe a Juve fan can rub it in.... their start has been anything but impressive.


----------



## Fevmeister

DoubleShot said:


> Liverpool have the worst conversion rate of attempts into goals. Just one place ahead of Arsenal.
> 
> #shocking but true!


Natural outcome of playing all the players out of position


----------



## coffeechap

The gold stuff has arrived


----------



## h1udd

Bills !!!!! ... But she is a cute postlady, so I totally forgive her for ruining my day


----------



## hotmetal

marcuswar said:


> I usually hibernate the laptop so only really notice bootup times after updates. To be fair boot up times are reasonable enough , although quicker is always nice. I try and remember to record some figures to compare before upgrading


Following a bit of a meltdown on my MacBook Pro 17" I decided to start afresh and replaced the 1TB traditional HD with a 960GB ssd from Crucial. You would not believe how much faster the machine is now. Boot up is about 10 seconds compared to a couple of minutes. Fast enough that I have no qualms reaching for the laptop instead of my Hudl.


----------



## Karlm

Just got a 14G La Marzocco Basket thanks to Jlarkin


----------



## Beanosaurus

.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Got one of those fishtank temp tags and seems to fit perfectly on me E37s










Also not pictured 1kg of Rave Colombian Suarez, great coffee at a great price.

Bonus pic - Funtimes with the Thermapen I got the other week (wish it was smaller and backlit though!)


----------



## Fevmeister

What is the temperature tag on the grinder for?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Fevmeister said:


> What is the temperature tag on the grinder for?


Just to monitor ambient temperature as it has an effect on particle size.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Finally come to fruition, I really liked this when we were cupping and taste testing. Glad I got my way!


What does it taste of ?


----------



## robashton

Beanosaurus said:


> Just to monitor ambient temperature as it has an effect on particle size.


How much does your ambient temperature jump about? Mine is pretty hilarious so I keep my coffee in a more stable part of the house which seems to help a bit (as the temp of the bean is a large factor as well as the burrs)


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


> Also not pictured 1kg of Rave Colombian Suarez, great coffee at a great price.
> 
> Funtimes with the Thermapen I got the other week (wish it was smaller and backlit though!)


Still not tried Rave Colombian Suarez...need to change that!

Possible kickstarter project...smaller version of Thermapen with backlit display?! Unless you work out an ingenious way to mod it then give it a great name (aka A.R.S.E. mod!)


----------



## Beanosaurus

robashton said:


> How much does your ambient temperature jump about? Mine is pretty hilarious so I keep my coffee in a more stable part of the house which seems to help a bit (as the temp of the bean is a large factor as well as the burrs)


It's worse on warm and sunny days (of which we'll have less of for a while!) but it's not too dramatic.

3 consecutive shots is enough to get the burrs toasty anyway, but it gives me a reference if I'm hungover/just out of bed.


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> What does it taste of ?


One day post roast it was like a slab of chocolate with a cola fizziness and very slight lime zest finish (as espresso). A few days in and the delicate citrussy finish really shines.

Its our house blend and really only for milk drinks so you get loads of galaxy chocolate and nougat.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Free Beans from Jeepsy. Cheers Will!


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> Free Beans from Jeepsy. Cheers Will!


It's foundry yirg remember!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> It's foundry yirg remember!


Grind fine then


----------



## coffeechap

oooooooo nice


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> It's foundry yirg remember!


Was utterly confused hahahaha


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Sk8-bizarre cheers dude . Cupped really well btw . Check the " group " later


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Mrboots2u said:


> @Sk8-bizarre cheers dude . Cupped really well btw . Check the " group " later


I have one shots worth left and am extremely sad, depressed almost. Enjoy and will check up on you


----------



## simontc

Scotford said:


> One day post roast it was like a slab of chocolate with a cola fizziness and very slight lime zest finish (as espresso). A few days in and the delicate citrussy finish really shines.
> 
> Its our house blend and really only for milk drinks so you get loads of galaxy chocolate and nougat.


I'll be trying some of that soon enough!


----------



## Scotford

simontc said:


> I'll be trying some of that soon enough!


Yeah definitely do, I like it. It is smoooooooth


----------



## h1udd

Lido E ..... whoooop


----------



## omegabri

1kg Signature Blend whole bean, and a bag of The Italian Job Blend bean from RAVE!















, so next month is sorted now for my coffee!

Bri


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Sooooo I ordered these beans from Spain, I was out and now they are coming to me at work in Chippenham tomorrow hopefully........Bloody quick delivery and would have been even quicker had I been there today.










FLIPPING GETTING ABOUT A BIT THOUGH!


----------



## Jon

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Sooooo I ordered these beans from Spain, I was out and now they are coming to me at work in Chippenham tomorrow hopefully........Bloody quick delivery and would have been even quicker had I been there today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLIPPING GETTING ABOUT A BIT THOUGH!


Globe trotting beans! Which roaster are they from please?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jonc said:


> Globe trotting beans! Which roaster are they from please?


..........Swindon now apparently, wiggling its way toward me.

http://www.rightsidecoffee.com/


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Landed, aromas from them are fruity sweet temptings


----------



## johnnygee04

This weeks delivery from CC contained some never tried before Red Roast Blend, some Hill & Valley that I'm favouring over Brighton lanes at the mo and some Sumatra Jagong medium roast that I'm hoping will give me the same marvellous flavour I had from the mahogany roast sample received with a previous order.


----------



## hotmetal

Some Frank and Earnest Brazil Fazenda Pantano (not pantaloons thank you Autocorrect!) I ordered this and some of their PNG but happened to mention I was out of beans and Ben kindly split the shipment to get these to me ASAP, which I think is fantastic service.

Postie then whipped out this little beauty: a Buho nakiri made from aogami (blue paper steel). Came wrapped in the Japanese newspaper from the day it was made (I assume) and a couple of blue plasters LOL!

Run carrots, run!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That knife is lursh!


----------



## garydyke1

hotmetal said:


> Some Frank and Earnest Brazil Fazenda Pantano (not pantaloons thank you Autocorrect!) I ordered this and some of their PNG but happened to mention I was out of beans and Ben kindly split the shipment to get these to me ASAP, which I think is fantastic service.
> 
> Postie then whipped out this little beauty: a Buho nakiri made from aogami (blue paper steel). Came wrapped in the Japanese newspaper from the day it was made (I assume) and a couple of blue plasters LOL!
> 
> Run carrots, run!


Thats not a £40 quid ebay job is it! Amazing!!!


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers Gary! No it's not, although it's not one of the mega expensive ones. Like anything, there is no upper limit on what you can spend on J knives if you have the funds! I've had a Sakai Takayuki 45 layer damask santoku for a while now but only a cheap stainless Kai Shun nakiri. Decided it was time I got a half decent one and I liked the rugged 'brut de forge' look of the aogami. Just been playing with it on an old potato and it glides through even when cutting 0.5mm slices. I might try making some crisps this arvo! (Been working at Walkers recently so a bit of a bus man's holiday today! )

With its stable mate and a very thin bit of spud!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Next weeks stuff to taste .

Looks yummy


----------



## Fevmeister

hotmetal said:


> Cheers Gary! No it's not, although it's not one of the mega expensive ones. Like anything, there is no upper limit on what you can spend on J knives if you have the funds! I've had a Sakai Takayuki 45 layer damask santoku for a while now but only a cheap stainless Kai Shun nakiri. Decided it was time I got a half decent one and I liked the rugged 'brut de forge' look of the aogami. Just been playing with it on an old potato and it glides through even when cutting 0.5mm slices. I might try making some crisps this arvo! (Been working at Walkers recently so a bit of a bus man's holiday today! )
> 
> With its stable mate and a very thin bit of spud!


Bet you could do some damage with that HM!


----------



## hotmetal

You do have to be a bit careful with them - when properly sharpened they'll shave the hair off your arm. But they do need kid gloves as well, being high carbon steel, wash and dry by hand immediately after use, don't try to cut frozen stuff etc. A bit of care but worth it for the way they glide though food. They hold a wicked edge for quite a while if maintained.


----------



## DoubleShot

@hotmetal

Might be worth posting about your new addition on the knife p0rn thread?


----------



## hotmetal

Ah maybe but I don't know if they really count as knife p0rn. They're a step up or two from your common kitchen knife but if you compare to some of the knives the guys on the kitchen knife forums are packing (yes, more geeky than us and I'm not a member of any!), what I've got is the knife equivalent of a Silvia or Rocky. Real knife porn is your £300 a pop Shirogami #1 or super steel from famous knife masters. I can neither afford, justify or look after a knife like that - in the world of serious knives I'm a total n00b!


----------



## YerbaMate170

@Mrboots2u - just ordered that exact Kenyan for filter; not sure how you're preparing but do let me know how you get on!

(this will be, I think, my first ever Kenyan and also first time using this roaster - I hope they roast light!)


----------



## Mrboots2u

YerbaMate170 said:


> @Mrboots2u - just ordered that exact Kenyan for filter; not sure how you're preparing but do let me know how you get on!
> 
> (this will be, I think, my first ever Kenyan and also first time using this roaster - I hope they roast light!)


I enjoyed fair few bags of small batch . I'm sure the roast I'll bring your the best of the flavours in the bean ....did anyone taste this at the small batch forum day?


----------



## bronc

delete pls


----------



## Jon

hotmetal said:


> .
> 
> Postie then whipped out this little beauty: a Buho nakiri made from aogami (blue paper steel). Came wrapped in the Japanese newspaper from the day it was made (I assume) and a couple of blue plasters LOL!
> 
> Run carrots, run!


Wow. Those knives are amazing! Just spent fifteen minutes on the Cutting Edge site. Guess I'll need to start cooking to legitimise buying one?


----------



## hotmetal

Ha ha yeah, it'd be a bit of a waste if you spent a fortune on knives you'll never use! But it does make cooking more fun. ... trouble is, once you have one good gyuto or santoku, you then realise your old cheapies no longer cut it (pun intended) and start wanting to replace all your old knives. Then it gets £££. Although really you only need about 3 knives to do most things.


----------



## Fevmeister

To be completely honest my initial reaction was spending £300 on a knife is rediculous, then I remembered the reaction of people close to me when they realise how much I've spent on coffee gear. My new mantra is if you have the money and it makes you happy why the hell not!!


----------



## hotmetal

Fevmeister said:


> my initial reaction was spending £300 on a knife is rediculous, then I remembered the reaction of people close to me when they realise how much I've spent on coffee gear.


Exactly! I'm not really in the £300 a knife bracket, but the principle is there. But £2.5k on coffee kit seems ridiculous too until you realise it brings more pleasure every day than spending an extra £2.5k on your car. To be fair I thought all these people with mega expensive coffee kit must be either in the trade or minted investment bankers, not mere mortals. That was before I bought the R58, which cost more than the car I took it home in! I think if you're into something, do it. YOLO.


----------



## jlarkin

Mrboots2u said:


> I enjoyed fair few bags of small batch . I'm sure the roast I'll bring your the best of the flavours in the bean ....did anyone taste this at the small batch forum day?


I think we all did. They did a batch brew of it for us (the Kenyan). I took the rest of the bag and had a few Brazens with it. They were good!


----------



## anton78

hotmetal said:


> That was before I bought the R58, which cost more than the car I took it home in! I think if you're into something, do it. YOLO.


Had EXACTLY that experience driving back up the M1 from BB in my little corsa! Priorities, is all. I could've bought a better car, but it works, and I drink coffee more than I drive.


----------



## ianbutler83

Not from the Postman but a friend who was visiting Denmark. Looking forward to opening it up when I get home, hopefully not to late for a cheeky cup!


----------



## 4515

More Foudry beans today

Rocko and Tweega

Just finished the Foundry Rwandan beans and really enjoyed them - dont think they are on the website now

I do like to support local businesses. When the coffee is this good, its no hardship !


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Smokey Barn!


----------



## Fevmeister

hotmetal said:


> To be fair I thought all these people with mega expensive coffee kit must be either in the trade or minted *investment bankers* not mere mortals.


I couldn't possibly comment


----------



## risky

A car seat for minirisk number 2. And with it the visions of ever owning any better coffee gear go out of the window.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

hotmetal said:


> To be fair I thought all these people with mega expensive coffee kit must be either in the trade or minted *investment bankers*, not mere mortals.





Fevmeister said:


> I couldn't possibly comment


 Isnt that rhyming slang for something


----------



## Mrboots2u

risky said:


> A car seat for minirisk number 2. And with it the visions of ever owning any better coffee gear go out of the window.


Errrr congratulations ?


----------



## Karlm

El Salvador Finca Argentina Estate Washed Bourbon

Just had a Cup from the Moka pot very nice


----------



## Asgross

I can resist anything except temptation


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Care packages from coffee and sponging buddies. Nice!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Arrived yesterday I think. Were hidden behind plants outside the back door. A surprise care package with notes to tickle my fancy somewhat, I say to tickle my fancy!!! Nom!

Happy Sunday.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Sk8-bizarre

Liquid Black Forest Gáteau...deffo nom!


----------



## Karlm

Rubber puck so I can back flush gaggia Classic


----------



## DoubleShot

This tasty trio.

Thanks @smokeybarn


----------



## YerbaMate170

Well technically not the postlady/man but my friend from Japan - I wanted a V60 but apparently this was the same price as a plastic V60 and considering it costs more in England, is probably worth getting this + I'll get a V60 myself at some point. Anyone tried this before? Should be interesting.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 16877


A stamp.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Well that's going to be everywhere then!!


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Well that's going to be everywhere then!!


Cups for sure but my desk at work is looking pretty covered at the minute


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

jeebsy said:


> Cups for sure but my desk at work is looking pretty covered at the minute


I fully condone this behavior!


----------



## 4515

Today he brought bills and coffee


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

working dog said:


> Today he brought bills and coffee


Like dem notes man!!


----------



## Casa_Espresso

working dog said:


> Today he brought bills and coffee


I hope you enjoy it


----------



## 4515

Casa_Espresso said:


> I hope you enjoy it


I'm sure I will

Looks like a couple of weeks on Nicaraguan beans which will be no hardship


----------



## 4515

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Like dem notes man!!


Sounds like my kind of coffee


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

working dog said:


> Sounds like my kind of coffee


Has Bean well it's Has Bean so it'll be good but not tried Casa and don't buy kilos but stick up some feedback in the 'In My Cup' thread dawg as that sounds funky and I like George Clinton funk when it comes to beans!!










BIG FUNK BEANS!


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Pact coffee - el cerron. Described as tasting like mango smoothie.

Came during the week & was looking forward to trying it . . . except I can't because I left my porlex grinder at work & am away from my normal set up. Darn.


----------



## cavem01

A bottomless portafilter for my Rancilio Silvia!


----------



## Snakehips

Some IMS Competition Series goodies.......


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

When you've just finished off a Chemex and you here this lot hit the floor at the back door damn it!


----------



## Andy_C

Three inker grey cappuccino cups from coffee hit. Well two cups and two 1/2 cups, good old Royal Mail.


----------



## videoradar

A sight glass and o rings for my Gaggia TD


----------



## Snakehips

Andy_C said:


> Three inker grey cappuccino cups from coffee hit. Well two cups and two 1/2 cups, good old Royal Mail.


I recently had delivery of 6 cups, 2 saucers and 256 fragments of porcelain from CoffeeHit. Delivered by parcel carrier.

To be honest, the way the items were packed it was just asking to be damaged.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right the Rocko says " final " on it ...until lee says otherwise









The barrel aged stuff smells bonkers


----------



## garydyke1

I loved that barrel aged coffee for what it was . A load of the snobs hated it though


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> I loved that barrel aged coffee for what it was . A load of the snobs hated it though


Its nuts....in a good way ....bonkers


----------



## Fevmeister

going to be another busy week for deliveries

just ordered

lido 3

hario scales

6 cup chemex

chemex filters

hario buono kettle

zojirushi vacuum mug

1.6kg rave beans


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> going to be another busy week for deliveries
> 
> just ordered
> 
> lido 3
> 
> hario scales
> 
> 6 cup chemex
> 
> chemex filters
> 
> hario buono kettle
> 
> zojirushi vacuum mug
> 
> 1.6kg rave beans


Dont tell the mrs...


----------



## Snakehips

Fevmeister said:


> going to be another busy week for deliveries
> 
> just ordered
> 
> lido 3
> 
> hario scales
> 
> 6 cup chemex
> 
> chemex filters
> 
> hario buono kettle
> 
> zojirushi vacuum mug
> 
> 1.6kg rave beans


Did you get a purchase requisition form duly signed by the missus this time?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> going to be another busy week for deliveries
> 
> just ordered
> 
> 1.6kg rave beans


What beans have you gone for? some youve had before or some you havent tried.

I havent looked at their site for a while and just got a 20% off voucher for signing up to their newsletter,, Cheers :good:I'll probably go for some monsoon malaba and some fudge 1k of each when the time comes


----------



## Fevmeister

Jumbo Ratty said:


> What beans have you gone for? some youve had before or some you havent tried.
> 
> I havent looked at their site for a while and just got a 20% off voucher for signing up to their newsletter,, Cheers :good:I'll probably go for some monsoon malaba and some fudge 1k of each when the time comes


20% always helps

changing my taste profile to brewed, I went for

1x Colombian Suarez - 250g / Whole Bean for £4.20 each

1x Brazil Fazenda Irmas Pereira - 1kg / Whole Bean for £16.00 each

1x Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Dumerso - 350g / Whole Bean for £8.60 each

all sound great and not had any before


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> Dont tell the mrs...





Snakehips said:


> Did you get a purchase requisition form duly signed by the missus this time?


awwww comee onnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Snakehips

Fevmeister said:


> awwww comee onnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


We'll take that as a yes then.


----------



## coffeechap

Fevmeister said:


> going to be another busy week for deliveries
> 
> just ordered
> 
> lido 3
> 
> hario scales
> 
> 6 cup chemex
> 
> chemex filters
> 
> hario buono kettle
> 
> zojirushi vacuum mug
> 
> 1.6kg rave beans


i'll take the lido two days after it arrives


----------



## Fevmeister

coffeechap said:


> i'll take the lido two days after it arrives


Hands off you!!


----------



## Lawman

Just took my delivery of my new mignon.


----------



## johnnygee04

Fantastic service from Coffee Compass once again. I asked if Sumatra Jagong would be available in mahogany roast and Richard said that he could do that, no problem, for my order. So order placed Tuesday morning, beans delivered noon today, Wednesday; how good is that?! Really preferring the darker roasts.

1kg Sumatra Jagong Village mahogany roast

500g Hill & Valley


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Heres my new wand,ordered monday,came at midday,, already fitted it


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Heres my new wand,ordered monday,came at midday,, already fitted it


Lets see a pour then


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jeebsy said:


> Lets see a pour then


post #96 is my very first pour with it, above it is the very last pour with the original wand so a comparison can be made

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26910-Latte-art-gone-bad!/page10


----------



## Fevmeister

Initial thoughts: this is ace


----------



## jlarkin

Following a friend's visit to NYC was good enough to bring this back for me. Not sure I've cracked it for spro or of its just slightly dark for me but it's good in milk.


----------



## jlarkin

Fevmeister said:


> Initial thoughts: this is ace


And huge! I can sell you a Sage grinder with similar burr size if the thought of manual labour is off-putting? ;-)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I got bored and ordered two back issues of Caffeine one night, not sure why. Something to read.

.......and a care package from my north of the wall bredbin, tonight I try the Rocko Mountain for the first time. Behind the times? Nah just flowing with it all.


----------



## Rhys

The postie that is my other half, brought me something back from her trip to Australia..










No roast date though - but at least it's about as genuine Skybury as you can get









The dark roast smells nice (my very own DSOL).


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 16993


Precious cargo


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I got bored and ordered two back issues of Caffeine one night, not sure why. Something to read.
> 
> .......and a care package from my north of the wall bredbin, tonight I try the Rocko Mountain for the first time. Behind the times? Nah just flowing with it all.


I shall await the outcome of issue 6 - can you make great shots of espresso at home - with eager eyes...


----------



## Kman10

new supply


----------



## YerbaMate170

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 16993
> 
> 
> Precious cargo


Local place to me has an Assembly bean on at the moment as espresso (Ecuador), will try it out soon I hope, never heard of them before.


----------



## anton78

View attachment 17100


Nom. I might just eat these.


----------



## DoubleShot

@anton78

Ah, the local roaster that started off that really looong Stewart's Coffee thread! Remember it well!


----------



## anton78

DoubleShot said:


> @anton78
> 
> Ah, the local roaster that started off that really looong Stewart's Coffee thread! Remember it well!


Don't mention it! Someone might bump it!


----------



## DoubleShot

Where's @wilse


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

not the best looking bit of coffee equipment I've ever seen.....


----------



## Fevmeister

i love my lido 3! probably more happy with that than any other coffee related purchase!!


----------



## malling

Got this delivered to day for testing, looking forward to it.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Fevmeister said:


> i love my lido 3! probably more happy with that than any other coffee related purchase!!


Yeah, I'm pretty pleased with mine too. Especially after the first few brews on the brazen were pushing 22% AND tasting good.


----------



## djedga

First non supermarket beans arrived today!

Rave signature blend and Nicaragua Finca El Bosque roasted yesterday. Lovely smell on opening the packaging.

Must be patient and let them rest, Must be patient and let them rest , Must be patient and let them rest, Must be patient and let them rest...


----------



## DoubleShot

@djedga

Your taste buds will thank you for your patience. Rush and you may fall foul to what some other members have experienced whereby they didn't taste as good as expected. But after waiting a few weeks the taste improved considerably.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

djedga said:


> First non supermarket beans arrived today!
> 
> Rave signature blend and Nicaragua Finca El Bosque roasted yesterday. Lovely smell on opening the packaging.
> 
> Must be patient and let them rest, Must be patient and let them rest , Must be patient and let them rest, Must be patient and let them rest...


now all you have to do is calculate your consumption rate and resting time so you can co-ordinate future ordering schedule


----------



## risky

DoubleShot said:


> @djedga
> 
> Your taste buds will thank you for your patience. Rush and you may fall foul to what some other members have experienced whereby they didn't taste as good as expected. But after waiting a few weeks the taste improved considerably.


Do they really need rested so long? I'm guessing they're quite dark then?


----------



## djedga

I was going to go with Sunday and start on the Finca El Bosque then the weekend after on the signature blend... I saw somewhere after a search that after 10 days from roast the signature blend is at it's best but some people are happy with 5.


----------



## ShortShots

Its a by product on roasting in a near oxygen free environment on the loring, we find rest times are longer than usual for espresso. Filter/brewed is about the same though. I still cup next day if thats any indication...


----------



## risky

Very restrained haul from the coffee festival.

Obligatory half key of the new Rocko provided by @jeebsy and @foundrycoffeeroasters.com and a wee bag of the Workshop from @BckToBlckCoffee and @robashton

Oh and it's Saturday so obviously has bean day.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Just back after a day of much exhaustion.....TO THIS LOT!


----------



## djedga

djedga said:


> I was going to go with Sunday and start on the Finca El Bosque then the weekend after on the signature blend... I saw somewhere after a search that after 10 days from roast the signature blend is at it's best but some people are happy with 5.


cracked open the finca today - delicious and easy to dial in too. Lovely stuff and full of strawberries. Roasted on 14th so only 4-5 days rest really...


----------



## GCGlasgow

risky said:


> Very restrained haul from the coffee festival.
> 
> Obligatory half key of the new Rocko provided by @jeebsy and @foundrycoffeeroasters.com and a wee bag of the Workshop from @BckToBlckCoffee and @robashton
> 
> Oh and it's Saturday so obviously has bean day.
> 
> View attachment 17178


You'll love the rocko, tried it today and it's superb. A lot easier to dial in than the last batch also.


----------



## 4515

North Star goodies today


----------



## DoubleShot

@working dog

Retro tin cup styling, haven't seen that before.


----------



## Jon

3x Foundry 350g bags. Great!


----------



## Fevmeister

DoubleShot said:


> @working dog
> 
> Retro tin cup styling, haven't seen that before.


they serve chips in those style cups in all the burger joints around here


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> @working dog
> 
> Retro tin cup styling, haven't seen that before.


They're everywhere at the moment


----------



## 4515

DoubleShot said:


> @working dog
> 
> Retro tin cup styling, haven't seen that before.


Reminded me of the soldier poster "how about a nice cup of stfu"


----------



## yardbent

a COFFEE COMPASS day - my first 1.5kg espresso order from them

excellent comms too, as Richard held posting till my return from Essex yesterday

Sweet Boubon

Brighton Lanes

Hill and Valley

and a nice sample of Jampit beans too...........


----------



## 4515

Not the postie but picked up some drill/bump/snap proof locks - 5 keyed alike for the house and another for the outbuilding. All fitted - French doors were a bit of a pain but that's another job ticked off the list


----------



## Brewster

My first batch of Foundry (and thanks to Royal Mail they arrived perfectly rested  ), a set of Brewista scales, and some temperature tags...


----------



## Brewster

... oh, and a new machine, but it's too late to be unboxing that right now...


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Many times in life I have found the saying "It's not what you know but who you know." to be very true.

Yet another case of that today, many thanks!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Sk8-bizarre

I won't ask about the combination of marmite, avacado(?), hot pepper sauce and hand cream!


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Many times in life I have found the saying "It's not what you know but who you know." to be very true.
> 
> Yet another case of that today, many thanks!


THose mystery beans sound, eh, mysterious


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DoubleShot said:


> @Sk8-bizarre
> 
> I won't ask about the combination of marmite, avacado(?), hot pepper sauce and hand cream!


You never know when you might need any one of them.....


----------



## hotmetal

Reckon that would make a good sandwich (maybe not the hand cream Lol! )


----------



## djedga

Don't forget to add some celery!

Yesterday saw the arrival of some notneutral 5 oz cups and an Inker 8.5 oz.


----------



## djedga

djedga said:


> Don't forget to add some celery!


Just realized @Sk8-bizarre were you making a Bloody Mary?


----------



## DoubleShot

Cholula hot sauce. That'll warm your lips up!


----------



## marcuswar

500g of Nicaragua La Florencia Maragogype beans. These are a lighter roast than I usually go for but the tasting notes sounded good ( sweet, chocolate with a hint of orange) so I thought I'd give them a try.

Ordered yesterday and arrived today. Excellent service as always from Coffee Compass.

After I mentioned in an email to Richard that I'd actually ran out of beans (after returning from 2 weeks in the Canaries) he even included a free small sample bag of mahogany roast Tusker Elephant to tide me over. Top man! Customer service like this is what makes customers keep coming back time after time.


----------



## Asgross

Great just as my grinder brakes


----------



## DoubleShot

@Asgross

You're in for a treat with Smokeybarn Yirgacheffe Gerbota (when you get back to a working grinder!)


----------



## 4515

Today, coffee collective, I have sinned

Postie brought me syrups - replacement gingerbread and salted caramel and a new one for Mrs WD - butterscotch

Used mainly in hot chocolate and porridge - honest !


----------



## Asgross

Yes I've had some great beans from them before,

I've always found them quick to reply to questions via email and as a complete beginner I found their YouTube videos helpful

Just the kind of business I like to support


----------



## risky

working dog said:


> Today, coffee collective, I have sinned
> 
> Postie brought me syrups - replacement gingerbread and salted caramel and a new one for Mrs WD - butterscotch
> 
> Used mainly in hot chocolate and porridge - honest !


The heavy mob will be around shortly to relieve you of your coffee making equipment.


----------



## jlarkin

Acaia! Thanks @jeebsy and nice wrapping (I assume they're beautifully preserved in the box, haven't opened it yet): and the push Tamper as shown in that thread


----------



## Spooks

2 bags of Smallbatch Jesus Mountain arrived safe and sound, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Arrived thursday or friday,in all the excitement i kinda lost track


----------



## Fevmeister

jlarkin said:


> Acaia! Thanks @jeebsy and nice wrapping (I assume they're beautifully preserved in the box, haven't opened it yet): and the push Tamper as shown in that thread
> 
> View attachment 17289


I want one







@jeebsy @jlarkin


----------



## jlarkin

Fevmeister said:


> I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jeebsy @jlarkin


They're pretty cool - you're right to want one ;-). However, it's about as much you as an XYZ flavoured lollipop without a machine/PF to pair it with


----------



## Fevmeister

jlarkin said:


> They're pretty cool - you're right to want one ;-). However, it's about as much you as an XYZ flavoured lollipop without a machine/PF to pair it with












cheers joe


----------



## djedga

Fresh beans delivered!

700g Rave Coffee fudge blend

350g Rave Nicaragua Finca El Bosque

250g Rave Ethiopia Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Dumerso

Shall look forward to starting these come the weekend!


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2655 by wjheenan, on Flickr

This week my plumbing game goes ^^^^


----------



## DoubleShot

That table has seen many a DIY project come to fruition!


----------



## DoubleShot

Non-coffee related, this little fella...










One of the finest examples currently on the market. Just take a look at the read and write speeds:










System should FLY!


----------



## Fevmeister

My new forte


----------



## StuartS

I've not posted for a while - been plodding on with my Classic and MC2 but just taken delivery of a new Mignon.

Very pleased and i've noticed an improvement straight away. Great advice and service from Bella Barista too.

I'll post some feedback on the grinder after a few more days use.

cheers


----------



## YerbaMate170

Anyone tried Small Batch's current Rwandan and/or Burundi? Tempted to buy for brewed, edging towards the Burundi...


----------



## Scotford

YerbaMate170 said:


> Anyone tried Small Batch's current Rwandan and/or Burundi? Tempted to buy for brewed, edging towards the Burundi...


Yes, both actually. V60 and aeropress.

I liked the Rwandan for its super clean sweetness and clarity. Not much real depth of flavour to me but lots of juicy fruits.

The Burundi was fruitier, loads of berry teas bouncing round, slightly sweet but nice and complex.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Scotford said:


> Yes, both actually. V60 and aeropress.
> 
> I liked the Rwandan for its super clean sweetness and clarity. Not much real depth of flavour to me but lots of juicy fruits.
> 
> The Burundi was fruitier, loads of berry teas bouncing round, slightly sweet but nice and complex.


thanks for the reply, that's super useful - although you've now sold me both and I must choose one...


----------



## anton78

Aw, now I have to put them away till my birthday 
View attachment 17542


----------



## anton78

Some lovely Notneutral cups too. Again, not till the 23rd.
View attachment 17543


The eagle-eyed may notice the top right one is cracked. Coffeehit very quick to respond on that, so top marks there.


----------



## Asgross

As a noob I'm still looking to identify which beans/ regions / roast / roasters I like;

Saw these in Bella and thought perfect, same beans etc just different process

I'm hoping for that eureka moment when I compare them.

If not I guess process is irrelevant for me


----------



## Thecatlinux

Just noticed this thread has had well over 1/2 million views does that make us a nosey bunch or a bragging bunch.?

anyway that a lot of views and well hell of a lot of gear


----------



## risky

Asgross said:


> As a noob I'm still looking to identify which beans/ regions / roast / roasters I like;
> 
> Saw these in Bella and thought perfect, same beans etc just different process
> 
> I'm hoping for that eureka moment when I compare them.
> 
> If not I guess process is irrelevant for me


Yet the tasting notes are the same? Personally I'd go on Has Bean and order one of their packs that offers same bean/different process from a single estate. The tasting notes are never the same and nor should they be?


----------



## Asgross

Id never seen this before I'll look at Has been a site, thanks

I wasn't expecting them to taste the same,in fact I was hoping for a difference , one of which I was hoping to prefer


----------



## risky

Asgross said:


> Id never seen this before I'll look at Has been a site, thanks
> 
> I wasn't expecting them to taste the same,in fact I was hoping for a difference , one of which I was hoping to prefer


For example: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-natural-red-bourbon

There should be a thing on that page that says 'All the Petronas'

Washed Red Bourbon

Pulped Natural Red Bourbon

Natural Red Bourbon

Washed Pacamara

Or: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-noruega-belloto-washed-bourbon

Then the bit that says 'Try all 3 coffees from Finca Noruega'


----------



## roaringboy

risky said:


> For example: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-santa-petrona-natural-red-bourbon
> 
> There should be a thing on that page that says 'All the Petronas'
> 
> Washed Red Bourbon
> 
> Pulped Natural Red Bourbon
> 
> Natural Red Bourbon
> 
> Washed Pacamara
> 
> Or: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/products/el-salvador-finca-noruega-belloto-washed-bourbon
> 
> Then the bit that says 'Try all 3 coffees from Finca Noruega'


The pulped natural is amazingly good.


----------



## 4515

Today hes brought me a stove top fan, 4 rat bait boxes and some Coffee Compass beans


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2704 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## risky

jeebsy said:


> IMAG2704 by wjheenan, on Flickr


This makes me very happy.


----------



## Fevmeister

Blimey willy


----------



## jeebsy

Had to cycle home from work with 7kg of coffee in my rucksack.


----------



## jeebsy

Where are the German puns going?


----------



## Wobin19

jeebsy said:


> Had to cycle home from work with 7kg of coffee in my rucksack.


Sounds easier than 30kg of Rocket on the tube mate


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> Where are the German puns going?


I believe they've invaded another forum...


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> Where are the German puns going?


They got deleted


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> They got deleted


There's obviously a (Maginot) line with war related puns/gags but I didn't think your comments were anywhere near it


----------



## malling

jeebsy said:


> IMAG2704 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Dam this just make the waiting for my monthly supply even worse.


----------



## Fevmeister

Some goodies


----------



## Fevmeister

Oh and a new toy too


----------



## hotmetal

Wobin19 said:


> Sounds easier than 30kg of Rocket on the tube mate


Wow! That even trumps my cycling back from Waitrose with 21 litres of water in my Bergen!


----------



## Snakehips

Fev,

I'm really happy for you!!

Oh, and I've got a cheque for £200 made out with your name on it... post dated for Saturday!!


----------



## Doozerless

Square Mile goodness


----------



## Fevmeister

Doozerless said:


> Square Mile goodness
> 
> View attachment 17597
> View attachment 17597
> View attachment 17597


They're soon to be DEVOURED by your r120


----------



## Doozerless

It'll probably devour the cupping spoon as well.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> Oh and a new toy too


Good choice,, and you went for silver this time. Better i think


----------



## The resurrection

First time I've tried glen Lyon


----------



## froggystyle

The resurrection said:


> View attachment 17605
> 
> 
> First time I've tried glen Lyon


Can you do me a favor, check the bags, are they completely sealed 100% at the edges, inside the top?

I have some of those, and for the life of me i cannot get them 100 sealed, driving me nuts!


----------



## jeebsy

Artisan Roast use those bags too, no sealing probs that i've noticed.


----------



## froggystyle

Must be my crappy bag sealer then, might try some hair straighteners.


----------



## The resurrection

No probs here froggy there both sealed correctly


----------



## grumpydaddy

....and then there were three.

Not today and not delivered by the postman but delivered nonetheless and home today










Oh and a new set of burrs too


----------



## Fevmeister

grumpydaddy said:


> ....and then there were three.
> 
> Not today and not delivered by the postman but delivered nonetheless and home today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and a new set of burrs too


Wow well done !!!

hope the missus is okay!!


----------



## froggystyle

Nice one!


----------



## Obsy

Fantastic news. Congratulations!


----------



## hotmetal

Fevmeister said:


> Wow well done !!!
> 
> hope the missus is okay!!


She'll be fine. The burrs were only £25...

Sorry couldn't resist! Congrats!


----------



## The resurrection

Beats my glen Lyon delivery hands down congrats she's a little cracker


----------



## Mrboots2u

Top man @jeebsy


----------



## hotmetal

Tasting notes auf Deutsch! We have ways of making you coffee.


----------



## jeebsy

The cards are a nice touch. English on the other side btw in case you're sitting typing all that into Google translate


----------



## hotmetal

Ich brauche Guhgel nicht. Verdiene mein Brot (und Bohnen) durch übersetzen.

?


----------



## grumpydaddy

aber Guhgel (love it) translate macht Spaß


----------



## Fevmeister

500g of smokey barn goodies


----------



## h1udd

18g vst ridgless ... whooop


----------



## Vieux Clou

Pre-millennium EL, recently re-gasketted, with all the bits and a very pretty boxwood tamper. Duly tested, working perfectly. Wife loves it even though she doesn't drink coffee.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Supplies from Foundry. 1kg of Rocko Mountain. 1Kg of El Paraiso Estate Colombia.

Not all for me I might add, I'm splitting it with someone. (I might just keep it for me)


----------



## jeebsy

Absolutely creaming myself at the postie's load for tomorrow


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Absolutely creaming myself at the postie's load for tomorrow


?


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> ?


all will be revealed


----------



## ShortShots

jeebsy said:


> Absolutely creaming myself at the postie's load for tomorrow


I'm worried you and your postie have an inappropriate relationship....


----------



## jeebsy

ShortShots said:


> I'm worried you and your postie have an inappropriate relationship....


The postie often comes with a bulging sack, leaves feeling relieved etc etc etc


----------



## NickdeBug

When's the postman due then Jeebsy?

I'm sure that maintaining this level of excitement for extended periods is hazardous to your health


----------



## jeebsy

NickdeBug said:


> When's the postman due then Jeebsy?
> 
> I'm sure that maintaining this level of excitement for extended periods is hazardous to your health


Haven't got the message with updated arrival slot yet, I'm on tenterhooks though


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> Haven't got the message with updated arrival slot yet, I'm on tenterhooks though


custom gs3?


----------



## jeebsy

Fevmeister said:


> custom gs3?


I'm so over the gs3 now


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> I'm so over the gs3 now


even this one?


----------



## jeebsy

Especially that one


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> Especially that one


http://home.lamarzoccousa.com/product/gs3/?model=auto&sp=standard&bc=stainless&ph=standard&sk=standard&gc=standard&pd=standard&sw=cool-touch


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Tamp Mat

Mota Milk Jug

Knock Box

Clever Coffee Dripper + Filter Papers

All Birthday presents but working away from home so cannot enjoy...


----------



## coffeechap

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Tamp Mat
> 
> Mota Milk Jug
> 
> Knock Box
> 
> Clever Coffee Dripper + Filter Papers
> 
> All Birthday presents but working away from home so cannot enjoy...


Something to look forward to though ��


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> all will be revealed


Gotta be a new machine?


----------



## jeebsy

Ray is currently 3 hours 15 minutes away.


----------



## NickdeBug

jeebsy said:


> Ray is currently 3 hours 15 minutes away.


How inconsiderate of him!


----------



## jeebsy

I'm delivery number 40! He'll be spent by the time he gets here.


----------



## marcuswar

Today's delivery has been 3 bags of coffee beans from Smokey Barn (thanks to the 20% off offer)

Nicaragua Las Morenitas, Ethiopia Wild Forest Maji and Columbia Cundinamarca.

FedEx man also delivered a small wall mirror I ordered last week. Currently keeping an eye out for unusual or quirky mirrors as we are intending to have lots of them covering the walls in the hallway. This one was cheap (90% off rrp = £6.99) .. but the £8.99 postage pushed it up somewhat!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jeebsy said:


> I'm delivery number 40! He'll be spent by the time he gets here.


Ive had deliveries recently where I can view the activity of the driver as they go about their route.

They get outside my house and sit there for 10 minutes or more !

I asked why they did that and they say they're not allowed to drop the package off before the handheld gadget says a specific time. They would be in trouble if they did.

progress for you


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah you get your specific slot with dpd, guess for that reason that even if they're early they'd have to wait so they deliver in your allotted time. I'm watching him zoom about, frustrating that he's one street away but I've still got a while to go. Interested if there's any logic to how they order the deliveries or if it's random


----------



## PPapa

It must be a good job then. Drive like crazy for some time and you can enjoy a cup of coffee. At least DPD has good reputation, not like Hermes, Parcelforce and few others!

I am still waiting for my Lido 2. Have no idea when it's going to be delivered from Coffee Tasting Club (placed order on Friday afternoon), but I can't wait!


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jeebsy said:


>


Its cups, and two of them are broken,,,, if were doing the guessing game


----------



## Obsy

jeebsy said:


>


Seriously, we've waited this long to see a cardboard box? Howay, we need details! You tease.


----------



## jeebsy

I'll need that nylon tie thing to use as a handle for the cycle home so you'll have to hold on a bit longer


----------



## Obsy

I'm guessing a Brewista kettle


----------



## PPapa

Are you seriously going to cycle with this box home? Take a look at Doddle if you order a lot of stuff (seems like) and you ain't at home most of the time.

I use one at Glasgow University and it's brilliant. They accept boxes up to 15kg.


----------



## jeebsy

I cycled home with a pack of six Tork rolls the other day. Dead easy. That box ain't a thing


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 17685


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 17685


 @jeebsy six sets of scales ?


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 17686


----------



## froggystyle

What is it?


----------



## Fevmeister

froggystyle said:


> What is it?


Milk jug rinser


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> I'm so over the gs3 now


Good - less competition for me


----------



## Daren

Come on @jeebsy - show us what you got


----------



## aaroncornish

Jealous jeebsy! I want one


----------



## Fevmeister

Daren said:


> Good - less competition for me


I want one too!


----------



## Wobin19

Is it a cup rinsed thingy?


----------



## Wobin19

Ah just saw Fevs post!


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> Good - less competition for me


It will be up for sale soon


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 17686


Excellent purchase! You'll be glad you did mate, seriously can't really understand how we ever managed without one on the pop-up.


----------



## jeebsy

Just spent the last two hours building a horrifically shit enclosure it. For a mk1 it's ok but can see it getting redone soon


----------



## PPapa

Looks nice!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee friends are too kind sometimes

Top man @Daren


----------



## Daren

Glad the postie didn't play footy with the box


----------



## jeebsy

jeebsy said:


> For a mk1 it's ok but can see it getting redone soon


....and we're up to V1.1 already


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffee friends are too kind sometimes
> 
> Top man @Daren


They are lovely


----------



## marcuswar

A Moto 360 smart watch. Now the 2nd gen ones are out Google is selling off the remaining stock of 1st gen ones for £99. At this price I thought it was worth a punt just to tryout this emerging tech. They still seem to be going, 2nd hand, for around £100+ on eBay at the moment.

Hopefully I'll find some coffee related use for it. I know there is the ability to integrate with Tasker on the phone so hopefully maybe something to notify me when the coffee machine is warmed up fully or I've left it switched on when I leave the house?


----------



## Fevmeister

sage knock box (third one ive owned now) bit strange i know


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> Just spent the last two hours building a horrifically shit enclosure it. For a mk1 it's ok but can see it getting redone soon


Is this just for home, or the stall also?


----------



## Fevmeister

are you going to treat the wood jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Is this just for home, or the stall also?


Just for the stall, having one sunk into the worktop at home would be amazing but needlessly extravagant in the extreme



Fevmeister said:


> are you going to treat the wood jeebsy?


Might paint it with garden furniture paint or something, don't want to go mad when it might get retired in favour of a better design soon


----------



## Kman10

new delivery


----------



## froggystyle

Do you have it on a submersible pump then, dropped into a container of water?


----------



## jeebsy

froggystyle said:


> Do you have it on a submersible pump then, dropped into a container of water?


Nah, flojet pump. Going to set it up for a dummy run later, i'll post a pic


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jeebsy said:


> Might paint it with garden furniture paint or something, don't want to go mad when it might get retired in favour of a better design soon


May I suggest the use of marine ply, would be much better for the job in hand

*Marine plywood* is manufactured from durable face and core veneers, with few defects so it performs longer in both humid and wet conditions and resists delaminating and fungal attack. Its construction is such that it can be used in environments where it is exposed to moisture for long periods.


----------



## jeebsy

If it gets exposed to moisture for long periods there's something wrong with my plumbing


----------



## reneb

jeebsy said:


> If it gets exposed to moisture for long periods there's something wrong with my plumbing


you should see a doctor


----------



## Daren

marcuswar said:


> Hopefully I'll find some coffee related use for it. I know there is the ability to integrate with Tasker on the phone so hopefully maybe something to notify me when the coffee machine is warmed up fully or I've left it switched on when I leave the house


Let me know how you get on Marcus. I've got an LG G-watch R and have tried the Tasker app on it... It was pitiful. I hope you have better luck (so you can tell me what I'm doing wrong!)


----------



## marcuswar

Will do Daren


----------



## YerbaMate170

Did anyone subscribed to Gardelli's mailing list get the email about the *limited release* Costa Rican? Very tempted...


----------



## RazorliteX

Today the postie brought me..

Bella Barista Metal Knock Box to sit under the Eureka 75E, tamping station and a 50cl Motta jug.

However, most importantly rave coffee delivered:

1x India Seethargundu Estate - 350g / Whole Bean

1x Nicaragua Finca La Argentina Natural Micro Lot #1946 *Exclusive* - 350g / Whole Bean

1x Brazil Fazenda Irmas Pereira - 350g / Whole Bean

1x Chatswood Blend - 350g / Whole Bean

Trying the chatswood now - god is that stuff strong.


----------



## jeebsy

jeebsy said:


> For a mk1 it's ok but can see it getting redone soon



View attachment 17724


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 17724


Textbook Jeebsy

Great work


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> Textbook Jeebsy
> 
> Great work


STILL don't have anything better to do with my time


----------



## coffeechap

Sweet


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 17724


Have you checked it works yet ? 

Looks great!


----------



## jeebsy

jlarkin said:


> Have you checked it works yet ?
> 
> Looks great!












It'll run silent (and with more pressure) when fully set up


----------



## jlarkin

Nice one!

What did you do before to clean the pitchers on the stall?


----------



## jeebsy

Run a little bit of hot water from the wand, swirl and rinse into the drip tray. Not ideal and doing it frequently enough could be tough on the machine. This should be next level.


----------



## glevum

Trademark orange, nicely done


----------



## Fevmeister

Looks ace good job bro


----------



## malling

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 17724


That is one great looking milk jug rinser


----------



## jlarkin

I bet you're frothing at the pit(cher) to use it for real now...


----------



## Jacko112

Postie's not bringing me anything but I'm collecting my new Silvia later tonight - can forsee there's not going to be much sleep had over the weekend. I'm like a kid in a sweetshop!!


----------



## MarkyP

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 17724


 @jeebsy : Did the tap come with the rinser or was that separate?

I'm putting a coffee cupboard in the new house and was going to put a small sink in it, but this looks much neater...


----------



## jeebsy

MarkyP said:


> @jeebsy : Did the tap come with the rinser or was that separate?
> 
> I'm putting a coffee cupboard in the new house and was going to put a small sink in it, but this looks much neater...


Tap was separate, it came with the accumulator I got from RO Man


----------



## MarkyP

jeebsy said:


> Tap was separate, it came with the accumulator I got from RO Man


how does it all plumb in?

can you take a picky of the undersides for me?


----------



## jeebsy

Will do when I get home but it's just 3/8 connections in for the tap and the rinser and a waste for the rinser


----------



## Snakehips

jlarkin said:


> I bet you're frothing at the pit(cher) to use it for real now...


Come clean Larkin........ did you pitch(er) in with that pathetic pun just to get us agitated?

It sure made me bristle, anyway.


----------



## MarkyP

jeebsy said:


> Will do when I get home but it's just 3/8 connections in for the tap and the rinser and a waste for the rinser


Thanks!


----------



## jlarkin

Snakehips said:


> Come clean Larkin........ did you pitch(er) in with that pathetic pun just to get us agitated?
> 
> It sure made me bristle, anyway.


What swill is this? You better clean up your act.

*pffft good old snakehips, my foot*


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

RazorliteX said:


> Today the postie brought me..
> 
> Trying the chatswood now - god is that stuff strong.


The more i read about this chatsworth the more I like the sound of it.



jeebsy said:


> It'll run silent (and with more pressure) when fully set up


Very nice bit of work there Jeebsy.


----------



## jeebsy

The right hand orange line isn't quite straight...first outing for the square was a fail


----------



## Fevmeister

mike 100 said:


> 2 bags of Monsooned Malabar and 2 bags of Mocha Guatamala from coffee bean shop, best service I've found


they sell civet coffee............


----------



## froggystyle

Fevmeister said:


> they sell civet coffee............


You bored?


----------



## ronsil

Fevmeister said:


> they sell civet coffee............


Please don't lets go on the Civet trail AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Fevmeister

froggystyle said:


> You bored?


what do you think


----------



## froggystyle

Fevmeister said:


> what do you think


Yes.


----------



## Fevmeister

froggystyle said:


> Yes.


then you are 100% correct


----------



## PPapa

Big day today







.


----------



## Mrboots2u

My cup north prize from casa espresso !!!


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Mrboots2u said:


> My cup north prize from casa espresso !!!


Those coffee bags look very cool Enjoy!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

PPapa said:


> Big day today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I really like the hat


----------



## PPapa

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I really like the hat


I know!


----------



## Grimley

Arrived Yesterday.


----------



## Wobin19

Latest batch of beans. Have given the Skyscraper a go today as arrived 10 days after roast so ready to go. Promising but need to play.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 17741
Mysterious and valuable offerings from northern parts .  cheers dude


----------



## bz99s

A nice black Torr Goldfinger... Cheers cc.


----------



## johnealey

A brass threaded "joinymathingydowellydodah" for connecting the base of my Torr Ti and the handle again from @coffeechap arrived in the last 20 minutes. Now all i need to do this afternoon to resurrect it as drill oout/ tap out or find some removing / unscrewing tool this afternoon in 'nam ( Saturday afternoon in Chelte'n(h)am, often leaves you shell shocked and repeating " you don't know what it's like, man")

Thanks Dave

John


----------



## Yes Row

Happy days. Not quite the postie as I picked it up. Let the unpack and then fun begin!!


----------



## Doozerless

A delivery or two today.









And a grinder...


----------



## Jon

Doozerless said:


> And a grinder...


Let's see it in situ!


----------



## Yes Row

Nearly there!


----------



## Daren

Doozerless said:


> A delivery or two today.
> 
> View attachment 17799


Surely a pallet for your beans in a bit overkill?


----------



## hotmetal

Ah but it's a very refined pallet.


----------



## EricC

View attachment 17823


----------



## Fevmeister

quite a set up eric!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

EricC said:


> View attachment 17823


Look forward to seeing it on the bench.


----------



## EricC

Thank you Fevmeister.


----------



## EricC

The Systemic Kid said:


> Look forward to seeing it on the bench.


Many thanks Patrick, here it is.


----------



## coffeechap

EricC said:


> Many thanks Patrick, here it is.


Nice one Eric, probably the nicest set up on the forum


----------



## EricC

Many thanks Dave.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Wobin19

coffeechap said:


> Nice one Eric, probably the nicest set up on the forum


This really is a dream package there. The M3 looks a bit sorry for itself there!


----------



## Fevmeister

Wobin19 said:


> This really is a dream package there. The M3 looks a bit sorry for itself there!


He'll have to sell it to me


----------



## EricC

Wobin19 said:


> This really is a dream package there. The M3 looks a bit sorry for itself there!


Thank you Wobin19, ah the M3 has been with me for last last 8 years or so despite others coming and going.


----------



## Fevmeister

EricC said:


> Thank you Wobin19, ah the M3 has been with me for last last 8 years or so despite others coming and going.


If if you keep going at the rate you are you'll have coffee tourists knocking on your door asking to take pics withyour set up!!


----------



## EricC

Fevmeister said:


> If if you keep going at the rate you are you'll have coffee tourists knocking on your door asking to take pics withyour set up!!


Ha ha, love it. I don't think that my wife would be too pleased though.


----------



## djedga

Today I will mainly be receiving:

700g Fudge Blend

350g Nicaragua Finca El Bosuqe Natural Micro Lot 2512

350g Brazil Santa Lucia CO2 Sparkling Water Decaf

Aeropress!

Have ground up some fudge blend at home this morning (3 clicks coarser than my espresso setting for that bean) in anticipation of the arrival of the aeropress. Looking forward to giving it a go later...


----------



## DC63

just received my compak E8 RS from foundary coffee. Great service


----------



## YerbaMate170

Running low on beans and waiting on orders, I ventured into Waitrose and had a quick browse. I ended up purchasing some Monsooned Malabar, partly because I'd heard they're some of the best supermarket beans (relative measure of course) and partly because I've always wanted to try Monsooned Malabar.

My understanding is they're known for their low acidity, chocolatey flavours... The complete opposite of what I usually go for, partly because I only brew. This wasn't going to stop me however; I'd rather try them and realise I hate them than not bother.

Anyway, the "code" had 313 on it, which from my understanding means they were roasted on 9th November? That seems pretty good for supermarket beans. I'll report back later when I make some coffee.


----------



## Daren

YerbaMate170 said:


> Running low on beans and waiting on orders, I ventured into Waitrose and had a quick browse. I ended up purchasing some Monsooned Malabar, partly because I'd heard they're some of the best supermarket beans (relative measure of course) and partly because I've always wanted to try Monsooned Malabar.
> 
> My understanding is they're known for their low acidity, chocolatey flavours... The complete opposite of what I usually go for, partly because I only brew. This wasn't going to stop me however; I'd rather try them and realise I hate them than not bother.
> 
> Anyway, the "code" had 313 on it, which from my understanding means they were roasted on 9th November? That seems pretty good for supermarket beans. I'll report back later when I make some coffee.


Where are you based Yerba? If you're daaan saaarf a few of the larger Tescos have Harris & Hoole outlets which are always good for emergency beans (I'm fortunate to have one less than 5 mins walk from home )


----------



## hotmetal

Good shout Daren. My local big Tezzies has an H+H but it hadn't occurred to me to use them as an emergency bean supplier


----------



## DavecUK

I got a 5Kva power controller from China, that I think if probably goof for much less, but should handle the 10-15 Amps I want to put through it. I just need to open it and check the electrical safety/circuit and put an earth lead bond on the heat sink. Again good value for £5










I also got some a couple of very nice heat sinks as well for my other power control modules, only £3 each


----------



## hotmetal

What are you up to with these Dave? More roasting controllers? I do sometimes wish I'd paid more attention when I did my electronic apprenticeship years ago - would be cool to be able to make useful stuff.


----------



## DavecUK

hotmetal said:


> What are you up to with these Dave? More roasting controllers? I do sometimes wish I'd paid more attention when I did my electronic apprenticeship years ago - would be cool to be able to make useful stuff.


2 little projects I've been meaning to do for a while.

1. The heat sink on my CBR1200 is good and works, but I think it could be better. I used a solid 1cm thick plate of Al about 92 x 140. It works, but when I did my calculations I think I can run a lot cooler with one of these heat sinks. Much less metal in them but a significantly larger radiating area. It also allows me to mount them permanently on the base of the roaster, rather than strapped to the inside of the right hand access door (cos it gives extra cooling).

2. The series SCR controller is for the Dalian roaster I am testing. When the new ones come from china, changed to my specs, I will test them as is and write the review. These changes are thermometry, control system and a few structural changes. However to maintain CE, I couldn't really ask for power controllers. Of course once I finish the review, the first mod I will do on my own roaster is a power controller. I intend to use the round hedgehog one for this purpose. It's the simplest to mount requiring a single hole drilled into the side panel, through which the potentiometer spindle and knob will go. It only has to handle around 10A, so should work fine. I specifically chose this controller because it should work nicely with the existing ring crimps of the heater wire and being a series connection only requires me to remove 1 heater wire, connect it to the controller and then make a new wire with crimped ring connectores and connect it from the controller to the heating element.

If it works OK, it gives any potential owners of the roaster a power control mod they can do in 30 minutes for less than £6 (assuming they have a few ring crimps and a bit of mains wire of the right size).

Really it's just connecting wires, although these things do need to be checked for safety, earth bonding and heat shedding capacity.

This is done out of my own pocket, because BB obviously will be selling a standard roaster without a power controller. I want to experiment with a power controller, because I love the improved level of control it gives on an electric roaster and it of course massively increases heater life.


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds like a worthwhile bit of R&D that will benefit anyone on here who buys one of these roasters. Will have to pop round and have a look (out of curiosity - no space in Hotmetal Towers!)


----------



## 4515

nice surprise today

some free Red Tail chocolate coated coffee beans


----------



## Yes Row

working dog said:


> nice surprise today
> 
> some free Red Tail chocolate coated coffee beans


Likewise and I have just had a couple too. Very nice

Cheers Ian and Keith, nice gesture


----------



## DavecUK

hotmetal said:


> Sounds like a worthwhile bit of R&D that will benefit anyone on here who buys one of these roasters. Will have to pop round and have a look (out of curiosity - no space in Hotmetal Towers!)


 @hotmetal ...You are always welcome.

Dave


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

got these new toys


----------



## Mrboots2u

BeanAbout said:


> got these new toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17897


Link me


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Mrboots2u said:


> Link me


baristabuddy.co.uk

recommend the barista steam cloths to, one side for surface cleaning, the other for steam wand, and a heat/waterproof silicone middle


----------



## Fevmeister

BeanAbout said:


> baristabuddy.co.uk
> 
> recommend the barista steam cloths to, one side for surface cleaning, the other for steam wand, and a heat/waterproof silicone middle


just ordered myself a pair - good spot and thanks for linking me up!


----------



## froggystyle

Can you wash them?


----------



## spune

Yes Row said:


> Likewise and I have just had a couple too. Very nice
> 
> Cheers Ian and Keith, nice gesture


As have I!

Cheers, RedTail!


----------



## Phil104

Kalita Wave filters arrived today as a generous pay it forward from @Hairy_Hogg. Thank you Chris. Another brilliant part of the Forum.


----------



## Dallah

Actually it wasn't the postie. It wasn't ordered over t'interweb. I actually went to a roastery and bought some beans. I know! Unheard of these days. I went to see my good friends Stuart and Darren at ManCoCo. Why they aren't better known I have no idea, but they are slowly building up steam and a reputation locally.

In no particular order:


Ethiopian Wenago

Ethiopian Kaffa Forest Estate

El Salvador Tierra Nueva


Expertly presented by Zeebo the wonder hound (therapy dog)

View attachment 17994


----------



## onecup

A set of scales from eBay ?


----------



## Jon

This: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/el-salvadorian-favourites-pack


----------



## Hairy_Hogg




----------



## markf




----------



## Hairy_Hogg

2nd delivery...


----------



## 4515

LSOL arrived here today - smells great !


----------



## risky

LSOL and a very large box with a very large grinder in it. The Parcelforce guy did not appreciate having to bring that one to my front door...


----------



## Rhys

LSOL 'nuff said.. No need for pics


----------



## 4515

SSSS came today

thats the coffee cupboard full !


----------



## PPapa

Got two more Contigo mugs. Already had black for a while, but got white and pink for my sister & mom. They are damn good!


----------



## YerbaMate170

The postie is yet to bring this one to me but I just ordered some of Rave's Nicaraguan, 250g for £3.88!! This extended black friday thing should be made permanent


----------



## hotmetal

Postie is going to need a wheelbarrow to deliver my latest order from Rave, as my bean stocks were low just as the so-called 'Black Friday' consumer frenzy started. Would have been silly not to take advantage so I've got almost 2 kilos coming - to take me through to January.

Didn't bring anything today while I was sat here waiting - will no doubt come laden with beans and a tamper tomorrow when I'm not in. ?


----------



## bz99s

Some nice stuff arrived from Bella Barista today. I was also expecting an espro toroid milk pitcher but it appears they sent me there own branded one instead. I am sure I'll be able to live with it...


----------



## h1udd

bz99s said:


> Some nice stuff arrived from Bella Barista today. I was also expecting an espro toroid milk pitcher but it appears they sent me there own branded one instead.


I also got my delivery from bella barista ... I was expecting a ccd ... I got a pouring jug ???

cant be arsed with the hassle of sending it back so will rebuy the ccd from Amazon ... Perhaps BB have employed a new packer ??


----------



## 4515

today I got these ...


----------



## bz99s

Looking forward to trying these.


----------



## bz99s

h1udd said:


> I also got my delivery from bella barista ... I was expecting a ccd ... I got a pouring jug ???
> 
> cant be arsed with the hassle of sending it back so will rebuy the ccd from Amazon ... Perhaps BB have employed a new packer ??


I just phoned BB about my pitcher. I was just going to suggest thy refund me the 7 quid difference but before I even got a chance they told me to keep it and they informed me that they were sending the correct one out this evening.

Great service even though it was their mistake. Maybe worth giving them a call h1udd if you haven't already.


----------



## 4515

More stuff this afternoon

Thanks DFK


----------



## Phil104

Caffeine magazine dropped through the door at some point today - usual great mix (in my mind) including features on Stockholm (going back there in February) and Cardiff (no plans).


----------



## bz99s

After moaning about the pitcher yesterday BB also sent me a free pack of beans which is much appreciated.


----------



## Andy_C

Sage D.B. Arrived this afternoon. Bargain, brand new unopened box, total of £925 incl next day delivery. Bought from EBay, only had the one for sale or would have posted link. First coffee, latte, very tasty. Using default settings for now.

Andy


----------



## DoubleShot

That is CHEAP!


----------



## Andy_C

DoubleShot said:


> That is CHEAP!


Yes,was a bit worried it was too cheap, but the seller had 100% good feedback. Will see what happens when I register it with Sage for guarantee.


----------



## Andy__C

I thought someone had hijacked my account for a sec... Bargain purchase Andy_C


----------



## risky

bz99s said:


> Looking forward to trying these.


Oh really jealous. How is kaffebox? I'm really tempted to subscribe.


----------



## bz99s

risky said:


> Oh really jealous. How is kaffebox? I'm really tempted to subscribe.


So far service is good. Conversion brought it to be about £20 for 500 grams of coffee delivered. I got mine yesterday and it says it was roasted on the 23rd. Comes with a handy blurb about both beans and info on the roaster...in English.

Will let you know what it tastes like!


----------



## simontc

Just received a big fat hasbean order to see me through the festive/new baby first month period... No doubt every tom dick or harry that pops by is going to want coffee; I shall not run out!


----------



## djedga

Brewista scales arrived yesterday early Christmas present will be giving it a test over the weekend


----------



## PPapa

Possibly the smallest FP? Well, the stove system itself is quite big, but 37g won't break my back.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Feldgrind has arrived









Just need to work out how to adjust it...


----------



## jlarkin

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Feldgrind has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to work out how to adjust it...


Should be something like: Take the little cover off (where beans go in), pull apart the body in the middle and you can see the burrs. Then turn the numbered dial, I think anti clockwise tightens it. This should allow you to get to a zero where the burrs are basically touching and then go from there. You can turn the dial (to open the burrs) more than one full revolution and will probably want to do that for everything apart from espresso.


----------



## coffeechap

My two new torr tampers

The goldfingers


----------



## jeebsy

The one on the right is a cracker


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> The one on the right is a cracker


and its the only one in existence at the moment (58.55 goldfinger sharp edge)


----------



## risky

What does it being a goldfinger entail exactly?


----------



## jeebsy

The curved bit for your fingers to rest on


----------



## yardbent

this Discount fever has to stop.....









have enough till Christmas though....









.

  

.

RAVE

1x Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Natural Micro Lot #2512 *Exclusive*

1x Sumatra Jagong Village

1x Signature Blend

1x Colombian Suarez

2x Chatswood Blend

2x Papua New Guinea Elimbari A

1x Kenya Thangaini AA

1x Rwanda Simbi

1x Honduras Finca Altos de Erapuca

and CC

BLACK FRIDAY 2KG SALE....


----------



## risky

Suppose that lot might just last until the new year?


----------



## GCGlasgow

See what I've started by selling you that classic @yardbent!


----------



## yardbent

risky said:


> Suppose that lot might just last until the new year?


2017

i see a problem re-ordering.....wot if i like them ALL................

plan to rest 7 days - then seal valves, doublewrap and freeze


----------



## Daren

All the way from the other side of the world....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> All the way from the other side of the world....


Get the mules ready....


----------



## hotmetal

Woo hoo at last! Was beginning to get worried but I think the post is suffering pre- Christmas delays already. This was waiting for me when I got back today. Can't get the James Bond music out of my head now I'm Mr Goldfinger do do dooo de doo dee do dooooo.


----------



## yardbent

hotmetal said:


> ....... This was waiting for me when I got back today. ..................


thats one fine MBK...!

let me know how you liked the *Rwanda Simbi* - a first for me......


----------



## Mrboots2u

@yardbent that's a torr


----------



## yardbent

Mrboots2u said:


> @yardbent that's a torr


whoops...









got confused by his sig

''..Knock 58.35 black/walnut tamper..''

Torr - hmm - no wonder it looks nice


----------



## Daren

.


----------



## hotmetal

Torr Goldfinger courtesy of coffee chap. Only arrived today and I haven't had chance to add it to my sig but cheers for the reminder! I admit it is a bit confusing as I have a black/walnut flat MBK 58.35 and now a Black Ti and walnut convex 58.4 Goldfinger. A lot of black and walnut tampers for one signature.


----------



## johnealey

Well, I went and collected, spending a couple of hours in pleasant company too:















now, that's engineering beauty!

John


----------



## yardbent

johnealey said:


> Well, I went and collected,................
> 
> now, that's engineering beauty!
> 
> John


yes very true....









and you can stop collecting now - makes us newbies totally insecure............


----------



## johnealey

yardbent said:


> yes very true....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can stop collecting now - makes us newbies totally insecure............


But where's the fun in that 

First shots at home, huuuuuge step up from the silvia, smooooooooooth.

Quality!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Nice looking machine @johnealey

first time I've seen one and looks like your the only one on here with one (though coffeechap probably has a couple 'kicking about in the shed'







)


----------



## coffeechap

johnealey said:


> But where's the fun in that
> 
> First shots at home, huuuuuge step up from the silvia, smooooooooooth.
> 
> Quality!


Lovely to see you are enjoying it


----------



## johnealey

coffeechap said:


> Lovely to see you are enjoying it


still making me smile, hearing no pump and the gentle drip drip gloopy drip, now if can just stop drinking the shots I might sleep before next thursday!

Thanks and thanks for your time today too.

John


----------



## coffeechap

GCGlasgow said:


> Nice looking machine @johnealey
> 
> first time I've seen one and looks like your the only one on here with one (though coffeechap probably has a couple 'kicking about in the shed'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Had one kicking about in the workshop, until today!


----------



## hotmetal

Is that not your Conti 1 group demo machine as seen at the Rave day CC?


----------



## johnealey

hotmetal said:


> Is that not your Conti 1 group demo machine as seen at the Rave day CC?


Might be.....

Will be making a re-appearance at the future Rave lever day is a happy condition to honour.

John


----------



## hotmetal

Those machines are like the proverbial mechanical mare manure (aka rocking horse droppings). I figured it must either be a huge coincidence or the hand of 'the Be-lever' had been at play! I wouldn't mind coming to another Rave day and seeing these levers in action again.


----------



## johnealey

It sounds like this one is going to be cracking, not that they all aren't.

To say am still grinning would be an understatement (although that could also be a direct correlation to the amount of caffeine consumed as well) even the dog got in on the act, partial to a small amount of foam from a flattie 

John


----------



## PPapa

Not sure why the post offering freebies was deleted, but I got a free sample bag, 50g or so. I'll try it this afternoon.


----------



## yardbent

PPapa said:


> ............Not sure why the post offering freebies was deleted,
> 
> but I got a free sample bag, 50g or so. I'll try it this afternoon.


agreed - rather puzzling..

received mine today - I'd asked to sample his Ethiopian - and received 50g ..*.''Thank you''*.........









PP - do you have any contact details - seems rude not to respond...thanks

.


----------



## PPapa

I guess free advertisements are not allowed in here.

Drinking their Kenyan Peaberry just now, it's great!


----------



## jtldurnall

I got the peaberry too. Very enjoyable!


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

Thanks guys, much appreciated! I was a little eager in my initial posting







There will likely be some further samples going on the Deals forum tonight from the weekends roasting, a lighter roast (and final profile I think) of the Rocko Mountain and a different Kenyan AA, so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## simontc

Id be up for some


----------



## Kman10

my Xmas supply


----------



## mokapoka

Auber Grind Timer with shot timer. No tax payed, seems the way to avoid tax is to choose normal shipping.


----------



## 4515

Free beans from @JollyBrewCoffeeCo - thanks - will try these after my current beans are through the grinder


----------



## Vieux Clou

Kilo of green Blue Dragon rob. Going to try roasting a l'italiano. Or burn it black, leave it sitting open for three months and serve real French bistro coffee.


----------



## Asgross

Thanks jolly brew

Really looking forward to trying these


----------



## Mrboots2u

Let the tasty times begin - super exited by the " white bag "!









Thanks @Xpenno and @MWJB


----------



## Yes Row

Thanks to @Blackstone a Londinium Button Tamper.

Before and after. (10 mins with Brasso and Brandon Wax Oil and looking dandy!)


----------



## Blackstone

Yes Row said:


> Thanks to @Blackstone a Londinium Button Tamper.
> 
> Before and after. (10 mins with Brasso and Brandon Wax Oil and looking dandy!)
> View attachment 18294
> View attachment 18295


looks so much better. good work


----------



## yardbent

Free beans from @JollyBrewCoffeeCo - *thanks* - will try these after my current beans are finished.......


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

This little beauty from Coffeechap.

My Torr Goldfinger tamper with walnut handle.


----------



## DoubleShot

Is there a better looking tamper than a Torr Goldfinger Ti coated in black? I think not!

Tempted to have one just sat looking pretty on a throne (coffeechap style!) on my desk!


----------



## DC63

after dialling grinder in I can say ive had the best latte ever.

even the misses was impressed


----------



## Mrboots2u

DC63 said:


> View attachment 18308
> 
> 
> after dialling grinder in I can say ive had the best latte ever.
> 
> even the misses was impressed


What was the coffee


----------



## DC63

Classico from drury tea and coffee. but have lots to test yet.

was only trying the classico as I always used to have it with my silvia

Im sure theres a lot better though.


----------



## Drewster

Not the postie - but I picked up a couple of cups.

1 x Espresso

1 x Flat white

PURO branded (never mind) but both nice tulip shaped quality porcelain cups.

50p each from the Sally Anne - can't go wrong


----------



## DoubleShot

Come on Drewster, where's the customary photos?


----------



## Drewster

----\ ------------------/

-----\ ----------------/----

------\ -----Jura---- /--- /

-------\-------------/----

--------\ ----------/

--------------------

HTH


----------



## PPapa

Something that I received from @MWJB. What a brilliant person!









I'll make a donation to CFUK once I get my PayPal account sorted. They decided to hold my money for a wee while...


----------



## PPapa

... some pre-Christmas treats for myself. Two bags of Ethiopia Gedeb Kurume beans (natural/washed), some filters (meh!) and lovely Chemex mug.










Pairs so nicely with the Wave!


----------



## glevum

Good old Amazon bloke delivered this today. This is going to have to wait til xmas eve at 50%. Four Roses single barrel bourbon. See if it beats their small batch .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A Costco Chemex arrived via my works secret Santa.









Do I need a proper kettle to get the best out of this?


----------



## jakebyrne

glevum said:


> Good old Amazon bloke delivered this today. This is going to have to wait til xmas eve at 50%. Four Roses single barrel bourbon. See if it beats their small batch .


The single barrel is stunning. Think soft, oozy strawberrys in a caramelised sugar syrup.


----------



## Yes Row

All the way from Auckland


----------



## risky

urbanbumpkin said:


> A Costco Chemex arrived via my works secret Santa.
> 
> View attachment 18390
> 
> 
> Do I need a proper kettle to get the best out of this?


To get the best out of it, yes. But it is possible to use it with any kettle.


----------



## PPapa

Left it at my mother's flat few years ago and got it with the Christmas parcel from her.

1962 Zorki-4 with Jupiter-8 F/2.0 50mm lens (also 1962, but it's not kit lens). I believe the skin is unique as it was custom made.

Still seems to be fully working. Absolute beast, known as poor man's Leica.


----------



## jmc007

Rave coffee.


----------



## Drewster

jmc007 said:


> Rave coffee.


Which one/ones?

Rave have been known to do a couple ;-)


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

glevum said:


> Good old Amazon bloke delivered this today. This is going to have to wait til xmas eve at 50%. Four Roses single barrel bourbon. See if it beats their small batch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> don't wait for xmas eve, the aroma will fill the room, won't last long with guests,


----------



## Rhys

Boring stuff really, a mitre gauge assemble for my saw table and a pair of Vintage Mordaunt Short Pageant 2 Speakers (bought locally off fleabay for £40) They're a bit bigger than my old Jamo Power 100's


----------



## Mrboots2u

Exciting coffee beans and cup !


----------



## risky

Very nice. It's that an acme mug @Mrboots2u?


----------



## nufc1

Mrboots2u said:


> Exciting coffee beans and cup !


Have you seen the elixir coffee (or coffee elixir, not sure which) by these guys? Popped up on my instagram a few times


----------



## Mrboots2u

nufc1 said:


> Have you seen the elixir coffee (or coffee elixir, not sure which) by these guys? Popped up on my instagram a few times


Yeah - was for USA only though. They had the inventors on their podcast , which by the way are really great listens


----------



## aaroncornish

A lido 3









Time to try and make some nice coffee with it


----------



## Vieux Clou

Not supposed to know what arrived, but I saw the missus labouring under the weight of a box she could only just carry and she didn't call for help. When I asked casually what was in the post she said "Oh, just the paper."


----------



## DoubleShot

Felt like Christmas had come early this year with the arrival of a large box from Richard at Coffee Compass which contained:

Tusker Elephant Blend Mahogany Roast

Mediterranean Mocha Espresso Blend

Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit

Cuban Serrano

Mystery Beans 4

Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit

Many, many thanks Richard. What a top fella! ??


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Exciting coffee beans and cup !


Great packaging, what does it taste like?


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Great packaging, what does it taste like?


Super chocked the first shot of the limu - will try again after food


----------



## 4515

Bit of a blast from the past this morning. In the late 80's I would buy ground coffee from Pollards in Sheffield when they had a shop behind Coles (for those who know Sheffield)

Thought Id give them another try so got a bag of their Guatemalan and Monsoon Malabar delivered today


----------



## Scotford

Part one of three hauls yesterday:


----------



## 4515

Today he brought me a pair of the shotgun cartridge shot glasses. Problem is that they are too tall when on the scales so they'll probably get used for something other than coffee. Maybe coffee based alcohol shots


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## NickdeBug

I thought that car boot sales were at the weekends Boots


----------



## Mrboots2u

NickdeBug said:


> I thought that car boot sales were at the weekends Boots


Touché


----------



## 4515

I have to confess to owning two of those albums when they came out in the 80's


----------



## DoubleShot

Can you believe that the Now That's What I Call Music series are running all these years later?! Strange thing is in the States they started much later and so their numbering is somewhat behind the UK's ones. Obviously different tracks also.


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> I have to confess to owning two of those albums when they came out in the 80's


So did I , and now I've bought them Again ....


----------



## Neill

Has Bean box set arrived to keep me stocked for Christmas.


----------



## CallumT

I spotted the box set the other day whilst in the webshop, unfortunately it was after I'd put together my bundle for the festive period


----------



## PPapa

Well, I convinced myself that I need a second grinder while not being at home (last year I used to leave house at 6am and come back at 11pm!) and travelling.

15 hours between the order was placed and I had the grinder in my hands! Collected from Dear Green as I wanted it asap and I'm going on holiday soon







.

Looks pretty classy with the current setup!










Oh, and also got Fitbit Charge HR. Blends in with the blackness today







.


----------



## Rhys

After being told off for wanting a pouring kettle that was going cheap on fleabay because '..you have too much stuff..',

I was presented with a b-day pressie this morning along with a sheepish grin..










She said she saw them using pouring kettles at Cup North, and decided to get me one (..all the way from China).

Women eh, don't you just love them







(she still says I've got too much stuff..)


----------



## Instant no more !

1 KG Rave Fudge

1 KG Rave Signature

350g Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G! Natural Dumerso

All Whole Bean

Thought it was time I tried something different


----------



## NickdeBug

Instant no more ! said:


> 1 KG Rave Fudge
> 
> 1 KG Rave Signature
> 
> 350g Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G! Natural Dumerso
> 
> All Whole Bean
> 
> Thought it was time I tried something different


The Dumerso is YUMMY!

Enjoy


----------



## Brewster

Bumper crop of beans today, Coffee Compass and a sample from Joel @JollyBrewCoffeeCo:










And some new Acme cups, and Acme cupping bowls:


----------



## kevin

An 18g VST basket and a Pergtamp! No excuses now!


----------



## El carajillo

PPapa said:


> Well, I convinced myself that I need a second grinder while not being at home (last year I used to leave house at 6am and come back at 11pm!) and travelling.
> 
> 15 hours between the order was placed and I had the grinder in my hands! Collected from Dear Green as I wanted it asap and I'm going on holiday soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looks pretty classy with the current setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and also got Fitbit Charge HR. Blends in with the blackness today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Get some polish on that lovely Oak


----------



## lotuseater

These lovely cups from the website of F&E.


----------



## PPapa

El carajillo said:


> Get some polish on that lovely Oak


Hehe! I like unpolished wood to be frank, feels a lot better than polished one. Also, it's a rented flat and I probably couldn't be bothered to do so.


----------



## 4515

Today he brought me my new coffee grinder


----------



## hotmetal

Lol! When I posted on the thread from the guy with the Nutribullet I was only joking!


----------



## 4515

nutribullet doesnt give quite the right coffee ground shape - if youre doing it right, this is the go to grinder


----------



## h1udd

IMS shower screen and new cafelat group gasket .. WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY did I not do this sooner.

one of the above has completely transformed the taste of my coffee .... I think its probably cleaning all the gunk off the group and a nice fresh gasket that now isn't tainting my coffee !!!


----------



## DoubleShot

@working dog

Have you see the youtube 'Will it Blend?' series of videos?






That is a lifetime purchase you've got there as in it should see you through your lifetime.


----------



## DoubleShot

Bistro mug. Move over diner mug!


----------



## 4515

DoubleShot said:


> @working dog
> 
> Have you see the youtube 'Will it Blend?' series of videos?


Watched a lot of the will it blend videos - shows the power of the machine


----------



## froggystyle

Mug.

Take that anyway you like


----------



## lotuseater

naked pf

drip scales

and 2 IMS competiziones


----------



## PPapa

DoubleShot said:


> Bistro mug. Move over diner mug!


I hope you don't knock it over! I am just too clumsy (especially before emptying it) for narrow base mugs.


----------



## abraxas69

Coffee Circle beans - first time purchase - very impressed!


----------



## 4515

Todays delivery consisted of a doorbell, a cyan ink cartridge, a droidbox and a drivers side rear light cluster for a Hilux

Nothing coffee related but quite possibly the most random collection of deliveries on the same day


----------



## hotmetal

Well it's more exciting than my delivery which was just a Toolstation catalogue and a bank statement. Would have preferred an ink cartridge!


----------



## Novisteel

A bag of Rave fudge


----------



## GCGlasgow

6 not neutral espresso cups and 18g vst basket from coffeehit.


----------



## Yes Row

Nothing. Not even any junk mail.

Now I genuinely can not remember the last time that happened

Maybe he was off sick!?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

3 kilos of beans from Rave and a new filter for my inline water filter system.

Havent had the Chatswood or the Rwandi Simbi before so am looking forward to those.


----------



## 4515

Todays delivery


----------



## jmc007

First experience with TheCoffeLink and boy are they good. I do not often come to forums to write reviews though I had to make an exception here. Wonderful service and rock bottom prices

1x Cunill Grinder Blades

1540 SKU £19.50 £19.50

1x CUNILL ADJUSTMENT SPRING OLD STYLE - ORIGINAL

1055 SKU £1.95 £1.95

1x CUNILL ADJUSTMENT LOCKING PIN OLD STYLE - ORIGINAL

1053 SKU £3.95 £3.95

1x CUNILL ROUND GRINDER FOOT - ORIGINAL

1075 SKU £1.95 £1.95

Sub Total: £27.35

Tax & Shipping

Shipping: £7.95

Discount: -£0.00

Tax: £5.88

Total: £35.31

I challenge anyone to find a new cheaper cunill burr set. NDD too.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg




----------



## cocobean

A friend in Spain just sent me some 150ml coffee cups for Xmas


----------



## Rhys

Late b-day pressie...










Ceramic V60, papers and a free bag of coffee... Enjoying the results as I type.


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Todays delivery


I know that i am accused of some prosaic tasting notes

but that is actually flowers in a teapot


----------



## mmmatron

Just working my way through the Rocko mountain...very very good!


----------



## Wobin19




----------



## Mrboots2u

@Wobin19 rabanales is tasty . How you gonna brew it ?


----------



## Wobin19

I was thinking espresso but if that's not working I will brew as aeropress.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Had a few Aeropresses of the Manantiales already and it is WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Wobin19

Mrboots2u said:


> @Wobin19 rabanales is tasty . How you gonna brew it ?


Mrboots2u, have you tried as Espresso or brewed out of interest?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobin19 said:


> Mrboots2u, have you tried as Espresso or brewed out of interest?


Did Brewed I think as only had a small sample . Tasty though . I've had other recent sqm " filter " roasts and they have made enjoyable espresso and were enough to extract


----------



## kms

Two IMS baskets from Espresso Services & then hand carried by my ever faithful coffee assistant son to Dubai. Things he does for a freebie.......


----------



## PPapa

Thanks @Glenn







.


----------



## MrShades

Feldgrind arrived this morning, much to my surprise.

Ordered on Tuesday evening, and arrived on Friday - can't complain at all! Nice new Feldgrind v1.2 with the new burr mounts and new case hardened black burrs.

I might treat myself to a nice V60 brew with it tomorrow morning....


----------



## hotmetal

Knock knock

Who's there?

Knock.

Thud.

(as stunned customer hits deck after receiving grinder only ordered days ago)


----------



## El carajillo

hotmetal said:


> Knock knock
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> Knock.
> 
> Thud.
> 
> (as stunned customer hits deck after receiving grinder only ordered days ago)


As someone used to say "you cannot be serious"


----------



## h1udd

Whoohoo my first green beans !!! .. Err suppose I should buy a roaster now


----------



## PPapa

h1udd said:


> Whoohoo my first green beans !!! .. Err suppose I should buy a roaster now


Chuck them into the oven, you'll be alright.


----------



## froggystyle

h1udd said:


> Whoohoo my first green beans !!! .. Err suppose I should buy a roaster now


Why you buy greens with no roaster?


----------



## h1udd

Roaster is imminent ! ... But saw a good deal on some greens, so to get my arse in gear I bought the greens


----------



## froggystyle

Which one?


----------



## h1udd

the only one I can afford CBR101 ..... probably ... or which beans ? ... I picked the 3 recommended from CC in the 3kg for £11 ... there are probably better deals to be had, but I like CC


----------



## risky

Brewista Smart Kettle


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Snap.


----------



## risky

The Systemic Kid said:


> Snap.


Your thoughts so far?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

risky said:


> Your thoughts so far?


Still in its box


----------



## PPapa

The black bag just adds more mystery!

I guess Foundry made a lot of people happy today







.


----------



## MarkT

The Brazilian Mogiana have arrived this morning. Not opened it yet. Probably tomorrow and looking forward to it. Lol


----------



## hotmetal

@Snakehips weighing plate. I thought I missed the boat on these and all along there was one left, lurking in a cupboard. Cheers Snakey. Just the job.


----------



## Snakehips

@hotmetal You are welcome.

BTW You didn't tell me you were a southpaw.

Sadly, that one remaining plate is the right-handed version so normally, the portafilter handle would rest on the foam strip.

Feel free to send it back if you want me to modify it for you.


----------



## froggystyle

Turn it 180 degrees?


----------



## hotmetal

I'm not. It's just me making a wrong assumption that the foam was to provide a bit of traction for the spout tips so they don't slip. Didn't realise it was the wrong way round LOL!

Luckily I never use the single-spouted PF that also came with my machine ?

Cheers for the tip.

Try again ha ha ha!


----------



## Snakehips

froggystyle said:


> Turn it 180 degrees?


Smart thinking!

Would you like to come on board my design team?


----------



## froggystyle

What would have been ace, HM sends it back, you mod it and send it back to him, he then puts it the same way!

Some days you win, some you fail.


----------



## Snakehips

hotmetal said:


> I'm not. It's just me making a wrong assumption that the foam was to provide a bit of traction for the spout tips so they don't slip. Didn't realise it was the wrong way round LOL!
> 
> Luckily I never use the single-spouted PF that also came with my machine 
> 
> Cheers for the tip.
> 
> Try again ha ha ha!


Was only jesting.

As you have discovered the plates are actually bi-sexual so it's up to you how you use it.

My thinking is that the foam strip prevents it slipping and protects the handle from scratches and any coffee leakage from the spouts can easily be wiped off the bare end of the plate.


----------



## hotmetal

Good call - at the point I posted I hadn't actually had any coffee yet so buffoonery was only to be expected! What would you have done if I'd have sent it back for the 'mod' - called the men in white coats? ??


----------



## Snakehips

hotmetal said:


> What would you have done if I'd have sent it back for the 'mod' - called the men in white coats? 


No if you'd have sent it back for the 'mod' then I reckon I could have suckered you into an extended 5 year warranty and annual maintenance contract @ only £30/year or a one off lump sum payment of £200.


----------



## hotmetal

Ha! It's cos you used elven paper and invisible runes when you wrote the instructions. Next time I'll just dig out some Ikea instructions for something - they always have that outline picture of Morph scratching his head with a sad face and a screwdriver.


----------



## Stanic

This


----------



## Stanic

so, I tried it on my meCoffee PID'ed Silvia and with temp set at 103 deg. Celsius I am getting 88 degrees and 8,5 bar pressure..seems like in the ballpark, what do you guys say? For lighter roasts I would probably have to increse the temp, wouldn't I?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Stanic said:


> so, I tried it on my meCoffee PID'ed Silvia and with temp set at 103 deg. Celsius I am getting 88 degrees and 8,5 bar pressure..seems like in the ballpark, what do you guys say? For lighter roasts I would probably have to increse the temp, wouldn't I?


88 is low for any coffee - but key question is how are arriving at 88c reading ?


----------



## Stanic

ah ok, I thought the usus on italian espresso is 88 ± 2 °C

I follow the manual for the measuring portafilter, i.e. let water through until the thermometer stabilises and then close the valve and read the pressure

of course the analogue readings are a bit crude, the pressure is actually more closer to 9 bars and temp. closer to 90 degrees as well









edit: a quick pic of the reading


----------



## Mrboots2u

Italian espresso is a darker roast but still Not sure where the " Italians do it at 88 comes from . If it tastes good then all good but Nominally temps tend to be around 93 ish then adjust for roast and personal taste . But if it tastes good at 88 then who am I to argue but I'm not sure commercial machines/ baristas brew that low though and you may struggle to extract most coffees for espresso at that temp


----------



## Stanic

thanks, I am still learning, so I just try to use sources on info available at this point

I use a Brasilia Santos full city roast, roasted on 5. 1., will try to raise the temp a bit though - the espresso tastes quite good actually, I put 20 g in the IMS basket and get 40 g in 25 seconds, the shot is almost all crema right after the pull, tasting good


----------



## Mrboots2u

Stanic said:


> thanks, I am still learning, so I just try to use sources on info available at this point
> 
> I use a Brasilia Santos full city roast, roasted on 5. 1., will try to raise the temp a bit though - the espresso tastes quite good actually, I put 20 g in the IMS basket and get 40 g in 25 seconds, the shot is almost all crema right after the pull, tasting good


Tastes is king - so don't adjust on my day so ...but experiment - no harm .


----------



## Rhys

Mr Postie pushed a package through my box this morning, opened it up when I got home this evening...










Cheers @Glenn







Shall wear it this weekend should we venture to any coffee shops in York.


----------



## Glenn

Sweet! Enjoy Rhys! Hope it fits


----------



## titan_uk

Mrboots2u said:


> .... Not sure where the " Italians do it at 88 comes from.....


Probably from this, page 7: http://www.espressoitaliano.org/files/File/istituzionale_inei_hq_en.pdf

But as Bootsie says, taste is king and whatever floats your boat. I only hear of people going that low though if they are playing with an EK43 and longer pulls.


----------



## PPapa

Would love to hear how you are getting on with those beans @titan_uk


----------



## titan_uk

@PPapa

Just playing with the Gashonga at the mo. Really nice. Not that I know what the hell I'm talking about but as an espresso sweet and thick. Flavours seem about balanced, definitely getting the dark cherry in there along with maybe a touch of something else..all spice? cloves? and maybe a touch of dates, sounds yuck I know but it's nice.

In the Chemex plumy goodness, brighter, kinda like citrus peel infused milk chocolate or a bit of grapefruit if that makes any sense. Similar to my Blue Sumatra but less earthy body. Also very nice.

I like the little sticky labels on the back:









and the hand written note...Thanks Joel


----------



## markf

Most exciting delivery of the year so far!

Gaggia naked portafilter

20g ridgeless VST basket

58.35mm Cafelat tamper

Rave Chatswood Blend

Rave Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Dumerso

Rave Ethiopia Liya - Guji

Rave Nicaragua Finca La Argentina Natural Micro Lot #1946 *Exclusive*

Rave Honduras Finca Altos de Erapuca

Scheduled to receive my new (to me) grinder from @coffeechap tomorrow too!! Such an exciting birthday this will be


----------



## YerbaMate170

Got the new(?) Natural Brazilian from Small Batch, really excited to try this. I can't remember the last time I tried anything from Brazil, mainly because of the stereotypical reason that Brazilians suit espressos more and I only buy beans for brewed. This one had some really nice sounding notes to it so looking forward to trying.


----------



## PPapa

A new toy! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Doozerless

@PPapa Where did you pick it up? Prices are all over the shop between Sowden (direct) and Amazon. I'm looking for a 4 cup Jakob at the moment.


----------



## PPapa

Doozerless said:


> @PPapa Where did you pick it up? Prices are all over the shop between Sowden (direct) and Amazon. I'm looking for a 4 cup Jakob at the moment.


The two cup Sowden James were 30-32.50 posted when I ordered on Monday. They are now 37.50. I guess I was lucky. Just keep looking for one, I am sure you'll get one cheaper. Sowden Jakob looks a lot more expensive, though.

Damn I just realised I was talking about the prices but not the place. I bought it on Amazon.


----------



## jtldurnall

Penny for your thoughts on that Sowden when you get a chance @PPapa. I know they get a lot of love around here and I have a birthday coming up... ?


----------



## PPapa

jtldurnall said:


> Penny for your thoughts on that Sowden when you get a chance @PPapa. I know they get a lot of love around here and I have a birthday coming up... 


I quite like it so far, feels solidly built and fits Kalita Wave (155) on top so I could use it as a carafe/decanter/server (have no idea which one is the right!) as well. Unfortunately, V60 (02) base is slightly too large. Just few impressions. Might not be relevant to you, but I am getting a little bit annoyed at brewing into a pint glass.

I had a disaster during the first brew as it seems like I overfilled it and made a mess while pouring into a mug. It retains heat a lot better than Aeropress, which is great. 45' steep seemed to be warm enough for me. Filter seemed to be fairly good as I didn't get too many fines (compared to a FP). It also looks fairly cool in the kitchen.

Taste wise, I tried it only once and I don't think I hit the grind perfectly. I didn't find long steeping with Foundry's LSOL that great compared to few other (cleaner) beans I tried. I got only 30g of LSOL left and waiting for Rocko Mountain from Jolly Brew, so will see how that goes.

It's quite expensive for what it does, but it feels well engineered. Will report later when I try it with other beans as well!


----------



## jtldurnall

PPapa said:


> I quite like it so far, feels solidly built and fits Kalita Wave (155) on top so I could use it as a carafe/decanter/server (have no idea which one is the right!) as well. Unfortunately, V60 (02) base is slightly too large. Just few impressions. Might not be relevant to you, but I am getting a little bit annoyed at brewing into a pint glass.
> 
> I had a disaster during the first brew as it seems like I overfilled it and made a mess while pouring into a mug. It retains heat a lot better than Aeropress, which is great. 45' steep seemed to be warm enough for me. Filter seemed to be fairly good as I didn't get too many fines (compared to a FP). It also looks fairly cool in the kitchen.
> 
> Taste wise, I tried it only once and I don't think I hit the grind perfectly. I didn't find long steeping with Foundry's LSOL that great compared to few other (cleaner) beans I tried. I got only 30g of LSOL left and waiting for Rocko Mountain from Jolly Brew, so will see how that goes.
> 
> It's quite expensive for what it does, but it feels well engineered. Will report later when I try it with other beans as well!


Very interesting, thanks for the write up. I'll be interested in what you have to make of it once you've given it more of a run in!


----------



## PPapa

I ordered a 225g Rocko Mountain bag off Jolly Brew. I was surprised to find two bags, I thought maybe they are odd 100g bags. Well... I was wrong! Thanks @jollybrewcoffee


----------



## Yes Row

2kg of Union Revelation ( had 20% off






voucher) and a Joe Frex steam cloth from my daughter, for my birthday


----------



## Asgross

Eagerly awaited


----------



## NickdeBug

jtldurnall said:


> Very interesting, thanks for the write up. I'll be interested in what you have to make of it once you've given it more of a run in!


 @jtldurnall

I have a 4 cup James (with red and yellow lids) if you are interested. Excellent condition. Might even still have the box.

It's been pretty much redundant since I started using the Brazen.


----------



## Olliehulla

Not sexy or shiny but I have just received my 3M scaleguard filter, head, Honeywell PRV, various plumbing odds and sods and a TDS meter so I can finally get around to plumbing in the Giotto. Will post up before and after readings for the various water sources I now have available.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

£20.00 delivered - bargain.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Brewed coffee supplies for the V60


----------



## PPapa

I wonder why Avenue uses different colour/style bags for online and offline sales. The ones I get locally are white and I believe 250g instead of 225g. They don't provide the tasting wheel cards (or whatever you call them) in either shop, but might be able to negotiate to get one.


----------



## NickdeBug

PPapa said:


> I wonder why Avenue uses different colour/style bags for online and offline sales. The ones I get locally are white and I believe 250g instead of 225g. They don't provide the tasting wheel cards (or whatever you call them) in either shop, but might be able to negotiate to get one.


They have quite neat letter-box friendly packaging, and I noticed that my one bag of decaf to try actually made it through as a large letter - so cheaper postage.


----------



## Beanosaurus

A kilo of HasBean Vila Saarchi


----------



## PPapa

NickdeBug said:


> They have quite neat letter-box friendly packaging, and I noticed that my one bag of decaf to try actually made it through as a large letter - so cheaper postage.


That's what I was expecting. The 250g bags looked nearly the same as HasBean bags, so I thought maybe I'm missing out something less obvious.


----------



## Phil104

In further pursuit of zen and the art of coffee making: Basho - The Narrow Road to the Deep North.


----------



## aaroncornish

A nice subtle Peli case for my VST


----------



## jeebsy

Will you cut the foam?


----------



## aaroncornish

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 18967
> 
> 
> £20.00 delivered - bargain.


Great minds


----------



## aaroncornish

jeebsy said:


> Will you cut the foam?


Yeah. It comes precut into lots of little square sections, so you can just 'pluck' out the squares needed to make the hole


----------



## YerbaMate170

Kenyan from Avenue, heard good things about this one, can't wait to try.


----------



## aaroncornish

jeebsy said:


> Will you cut the foam?


Done!

Forgive the dog snout - he wouldn't move


----------



## jeebsy

Looks great!


----------



## Yes Row

Yes, lovely snout


----------



## @3aan

Pictures without an Snout, should bean ;-) forbidden!


----------



## mmmatron

Excited to get going with this. Great service from Dear Green, very quick delivery


----------



## Rhys

Maxwell Willams 'Cafe Culture' Demi cup from Barnitts in York. They have some nice espresso cups in there so decided to get one.


----------



## bongo

Not sure what it is but I still feel EKcited!


----------



## bongo

Sorry - it took me 3 attempts to get the image the right way up!


----------



## froggystyle

Ekcellent!


----------



## EricC

Congratulations.


----------



## froggystyle

Just noticed its the LE...

Will you share the price?


----------



## NickdeBug

Fair to say that bongo is now looking at life with one kidney


----------



## bongo

NickdeBug said:


> Fair to say that bongo is now looking at life with one kidney


Kidney, no.... testicle, perhaps.... but it's biggun! lol


----------



## bongo

froggystyle said:


> Will you share the price?


The price was posted by another member recently and removed out or curtesy to #coffee_omega ...(who were really helpful btw - defo recommendation for the future to anyone looking) I do believe their forum members price was posted by them a while back:



coffee_omega said:


> EK43 LD arriving next week members, still have 2 units available had to increase our order due to number of enquiries. When they are gone they are gone. Value will retain on these as they are LD. And really doubt there will be influx of used ek43's.
> 
> RRP£1950 + vat
> 
> CF price £1888 + vat
> 
> DM or email [email protected]


----------



## Brewster

Coffee fresh from New Zealand, will crack this open in the morning...


----------



## hotmetal

Cool looking bag - how much is in that then, 500g? I can see it says on the bottom but it's too low res. Just curious, and more so about the beans.


----------



## Brewster

Just 250g, the bag is quite long and thin - it's these I believe http:// http://www.hawthornecoffee.co.nz/shop/product/te-mata-triple-blend. No tasting notes so I'm on my own!

Brought back by a NZ mate who swears by their flat whites...


----------



## PPapa

Brewster said:


> Just 250g, the bag is quite long and thin - it's these I believe http://whttp://www.hawthornecoffee.co.nz/shop/product/te-mata-triple-blend. No tasting notes so I'm on my own!
> 
> Brought back by a NZ mate who swears by their flat whites...


This is a proper link: http://www.hawthornecoffee.co.nz/shop/product/te-mata-triple-blend

Seems like it got malformed...


----------



## PPapa

That's a damn big bag @foundrycoffeeroasters! CFUK Keepcup for scale (and for something to drink from!)


----------



## hotmetal

350g bag that fits through a letterbox - don't knock it!

Trouble is, I normally order at least a kilo or 2 at a time ... and I'm never in!


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> 350g bag that fits through a letterbox - don't knock it!
> 
> Trouble is, I normally order at least a kilo or 2 at a time ... and I'm never in!


But it doesn't fit into the cupboard unfolded!

It's been great in Chemex. Third Rocko Mountain from different roaster and it seems like it might be the best out of three (Avenue, Jolly Brew and Foundry).


----------



## hotmetal

PPapa said:


> But it doesn't fit into the cupboard unfolded!


Hahaha cup half full? At least it's in your house ?



PPapa said:


> Third Rocko Mountain from different roaster and it seems like it might be the best out of three (Avenue, Jolly Brew and Foundry).


I had Foundry RMR and thought it was amazing. There's some from Avenue in the post as we speak, hope I like that one as well.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

hotmetal said:


> 350g bag that fits through a letterbox - don't knock it!
> 
> Trouble is, I normally order at least a kilo or 2 at a time ... and I'm never in!


Just firming up new postage options as we speak. Orders which result in packages weighing 2kg or more will now be shipped via DPD. These are usually delivered in 1-2 working days and they'll have various options. You'll be notified by text and email with a one hour delivery window. You can change the day or arrange for the package to be delivered somewhere else. I'll post about all this properly once everything is set up. A couple of days away.


----------



## PPapa

I know it might be a sensitive question, but any reason why you cannot just put a stamp on the bag? It might be a little bit cheaper, environmentally friendlier, ability to stuff it through the letter box and gives a character?

I suppose you might get the beans crushed or the bag damaged, though.


----------



## GCGlasgow

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Just firming up new postage options as we speak. Orders which result in packages weighing 2kg or more will now be shipped via DPD. These are usually delivered in 1-2 working days and they'll have various options. You'll be notified by text and email with a one hour delivery window. You can change the day or arrange for the package to be delivered somewhere else. I'll post about all this properly once everything is set up. A couple of days away.


The DPD option was great for the Jan LSOL...gave a choice of where it could be delivered to. I'm fed up having to go to Roayal mail depot to pick parcels up, with DPD i got it delivered to a local chemist.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

PPapa said:


> I know it might be a sensitive question, but any reason why you cannot just put a stamp on the bag? It might be a little bit cheaper, environmentally friendlier, ability to stuff it through the letter box and gives a character?
> 
> I suppose you might get the beans crushed or the bag damaged, though.


It's a good idea, you're right. Not something I'd thought about doing. I think the potential damage would be an issue. I know the boxes get pretty messed up sometimes but we've never had any damaged coffee as yet.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

GCGlasgow said:


> The DPD option was great for the Jan LSOL...gave a choice of where it could be delivered to. I'm fed up having to go to Roayal mail depot to pick parcels up, with DPD i got it delivered to a local chemist.


Yeah, it is top notch service but at a price. Still we're thinking it's worth it for the much more convenient experience for the customer.


----------



## PPapa

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It's a good idea, you're right. Not something I'd thought about doing. I think the potential damage would be an issue. I know the boxes get pretty messed up sometimes but we've never had any damaged coffee as yet.


I'm not sure how much you pay for each box and whether that would allow you to get into certain weight limits while shipping... It might require a tougher bag for beans as some paper bags seem fairly fragile. Yours seem to be strong.

On the other hand...


http://imgur.com/1zhAKM3


----------



## jeebsy

Someone posted on here recently that they were disappointed the roaster just shipped a the bag of beans with the address written on the back of the bag.


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha damned if you do, damned if you don't! You can please some of the people some of the time. ...

As for DPD - it's great to have the option for those customers who don't mind paying a couple of quid extra to avoid a trip to royal mail. Nice.


----------



## jlarkin

jeebsy said:


> Someone posted on here recently that they were disappointed the roaster just shipped a the bag of beans with the address written on the back of the bag.


I know that happened with workhouse in Reading and think it was, Cam. Could be others also though


----------



## aaroncornish

PPapa said:


> That's a damn big bag @foundrycoffeeroasters! CFUK Keepcup for scale (and for something to drink from!)


Belting coffee! Just put some in my hopper. All is right with the world again!

Thanks @foundrycoffeeroasters


----------



## mmmatron

Looking forward to trying mine and some freebies from Dear Green


----------



## bronc

Picked it up yesterday so it doesn't quite fit the thread but can't help myself from bragging. It's never been turned on (the boiler primed for the first time) and still has the protective film on the panels. And all of that for a fraction of the MSRP.










Bit of a mess on my counter..


----------



## hotmetal

Nice one bronc!


----------



## El carajillo

Looking good bronc but you have to have more "real estate"


----------



## hotmetal

Looking forward to trying these soon - Skyscraper single estate Colombian espresso and Rocky Mountain from Avenue. Lovely aroma filling the kitchen. Nice little touch was these postcards, the Skyscraper one gives you their preferred recipe 18.5>32g in 28-29". I know you can do what you like but I always like it when roasters tell you how it worked for them - I credit them with much more expertise and experimenting time - if I hit their taste notes then even better.


----------



## Angelique Noire




----------



## bronc

El carajillo said:


> Looking good bronc but you have to have more "real estate"


I know! Kitchens in Bulgaria are so small I can barely fit my machine and grinder and still be able to cook. Unfortunately I'm renting so I can't make any major changes, otherwise I'd be doing a major reconstruction.


----------



## oursus

Drumming my fingers waiting for this to de-gas


----------



## froggystyle

jeebsy said:


> Someone posted on here recently that they were disappointed the roaster just shipped a the bag of beans with the address written on the back of the bag.


Had a bag last July delivered, just the coffee pouch with my name and address on the side.

Wasn't damaged but it just didn't feel right.


----------



## jlarkin

Is that an elephant (or five) that I hear calling?


----------



## Spooks

aaroncornish said:


> Belting coffee! Just put some in my hopper. All is right with the world again!
> 
> Thanks @foundrycoffeeroasters


 @aaroncornish @PPapa how is this coffee this time around? Thinking of getting some soon


----------



## PPapa

Spooks said:


> @aaroncornish @PPapa how is this coffee this time around? Thinking of getting some soon


I think a little bit less sweet than Avenue's yet still very nice. Can't compare to previous crops, though. I had it as spro and flat white made by @jeebsy and that was superb.

Sorry, both my English and my palate aren't great at describing coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mc tamp says its tamper time


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Mc tamp says its tamper time







Etc etc


----------



## markf

Mrboots2u said:


> Mc tamp says its tamper time


Do let us know how you get on with both of them boots! Quite interested to hear people's thoughts on these tampers


----------



## jeebsy

markf said:


> Do let us know how you get on with both of them boots! Quite interested to hear people's thoughts on these tampers


I'll be doing a post tonight, used them both during a mentally busy coffee service on Sunday so managed to compare their respective merits


----------



## aaroncornish

Spooks said:


> @aaroncornish @PPapa how is this coffee this time around? Thinking of getting some soon


I am really enjoying it. Pulled a belting espresso this morning. 18g > 42g in 33 seconds. Delicious


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I'll be doing a post tonight, used them both during a mentally busy coffee service on Sunday so managed to compare their respective merits


My post will more than likely be along the lines of " I cant adjust these as I am a cak handed twat "


----------



## Obnic

It's been a good week. Vesuvius is finally up and running, dark Indian Rosewood handles by Dave Stephens installed, and I now have some good coffee thanks to the guys at Kafischmitte.ch who work directly with growers.

The Santa Teresa from Panama promises lychee, cherry liqueur dark chocolate, and rum with great sweetness. drool! Sounds like a Sowden long steep to me.

El Barril from Nicaragua placed 19th in the Cup of excellence and promises plums, nectarines, black tea and molasses. (Overreaching here but could not resist).

They included a present too: a sample bag of Costa Rican: chocolate, honey and passionfruit sweetness.








Interestingly they mark the bags with a packed date and an expiration date of six months later rather than a roast date but I know they roast on Tuesdays and Thursdays. I like the 'recommended extraction techniques' band top right of label too.

They are 330g bags at about CHF17 each so around the £9.50 / 250g. Might have to drink these on my own, hunched around a candle, wearing fingerless gloves, and looking furtively over my shoulder!

One Breath is the story of the free diver Nicholas Mevoli. Time to watch Big Blue again.


----------



## DoubleShot

Big Blue is a great movie.

Edit: Le Grand Bleu (aka European extended version) adds some extra depth to some of the characters. Comparison between the shorter and longer versions here


----------



## PPapa

I still haven't figured out why and where (won't find space for it in the current kitchen







), but couldn't resist getting it for a fiver given it's £139.20 new.


----------



## markf

PPapa said:


> I still haven't figured out why and where (won't find space for it in the current kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but couldn't resist getting it for a fiver given it's £139.20 new.


time for you to open a brew bar


----------



## PPapa

markf said:


> time for you to open a brew bar


I'll be moving flat soon(ish), so I think I'll keep it until then. I hope I'll have enough space there for a machine and few other bits!


----------



## Yes Row

13 day delivery window. Not bad for MBK


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

18g VST basket thanks to @Hilltop brews.co.uk which my new Torr tamper from @dare fits beautifully


----------



## Wobin19

This little lot should keep me going! Only ordered Monday, and here today.


----------



## Dallah

A set of Brewista scales. Handy dandy and a nice step up from £5 fleabay scales


----------



## AMCD300

My Red Tail Coffee Exquisito Columbian arrived today from http://www.redtailcoffee.co.uk

Thanks to Ian for super fast shipping and an excellent deal. This was part of the 1.00 GBP bag offer. Looking forward to grinding it.


----------



## PPapa

Quest completed! All four (+prototype roast) different beans from @JollyBrewCoffeeCo (I hope I got the tag right this time) will be tasted. Can't wait try last two tomorrow and I'm super jolly as I had 12g of coffee left!


----------



## AMCD300

And another thing!

My new Sage Dual Boiler Naked Portafilter


----------



## Beanosaurus

AMCD300 said:


> And another thing!
> 
> My new Sage Dual Boiler Naked Portafilter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19424


Feel the freedom of life without the messy dripping from your spout, for it is but a joy to behold.

Enjoy your nudity and sexy extractions that cometh!


----------



## AMCD300

Beanosaurus said:


> Feel the freedom of life without the messy dripping from your spout, for it is but a joy to behold.
> 
> Enjoy your nudity and sexy extractions that cometh!


Well, as you put it like that...

I am looking forward to feeling so 'liberated


----------



## Dallah

I got to get back onto Sage about naked pf. Obviously back jn stock.


----------



## Spooks

Some Foundry roasters Rocko Mountain reserve, just wondering how long to let it rest before enjoying it as an espresso.


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> Some Foundry roasters Rocko Mountain reserve, just wondering how long to let it rest before enjoying it as an espresso.


3 days rest should be fine for most of their beans. They are at their absolute best between 4 and 14 days post roast.


----------



## Jason1wood

Today's drop


----------



## hotmetal

I really liked the G1 Dumerso.


----------



## AMCD300

ridland said:


> I got to get back onto Sage about naked pf. Obviously back jn stock.


I ordered directly through the sage website and spoke with Charlie who was very helpful, especially as I am an overseas customer. Try this:

http://www.sageappliances.co.uk/naked-portafilter.html


----------



## Brewster

From @JollyBrewCoffeeCo I picked up these this morning, will look forward to diving in!









Any recommendations for an espresso recipe?


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


>


That arrived quick or was it roasted last Friday? Hopefully, mine will arrive on Monday.

Rum and raisin - sounds a blast.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Roasted Friday ( yesterday ) quick email asking if could go with my IMM package . Sorted -


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## bronc

Rested and ready for me to indulge. Any recommendations?


----------



## Spooks

bronc said:


> Rested and ready for me to indulge. Any recommendations?


Both lovely, Goldstone has been my goto flat white companion for a few months.


----------



## JollyBeanRoastery

Brewster said:


> From @JollyBrewCoffeeCo I picked up these this morning, will look forward to diving in!
> 
> Any recommendations for an espresso recipe?


Good stuff!









Perhaps an every so slightly touch finer grind than your normal starting point for espresso, 18g > 36g and work from there. Cheers!

Oh and probably want to rest for a few more days first.


----------



## Asgross

Really looking forward to trying this


----------



## MichaelBurgess

My first beans from James Gourmet Coffee. Even though it's a bit late, I had to take them for a quick test drive. First shot pulled nicely and didn't need much tweaking for the morning. Nice balance, very tasty! Very large beans compared to what I've been using before!

Will definitely be ordering from these guys again - good value with postage on a couple of bags.

Just need to steady up my designs on the pour and sort out those bubbles! I always find it hard to not let too much air in on a small amount of milk for a flat white.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

My Jug and 15g ridgeless VST that I bought from anton78 turned up, very pleased indeed


----------



## anton78

Jumbo Ratty said:


> My Jug and 15g ridgeless VST that I bought from anton78 turned up, very pleased indeed
> 
> View attachment 19479


I shall watch both latte art threads with interest


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

anton78 said:


> I shall watch both latte art threads with interest


Ive used both and had the phone at the ready,, nothing to show as yet, went backwards not forwards.

Got good texture, the vortex was much better than my usual jug, so the shape of the bottom of it must help that, and i think the overall shape of the jug enhances the swirling of the milk, I just wasnt used to the jug to make the pour.

The VST ; I weighed the beans, exactly 15g, , that looked lost in the basket once ground up and left plenty of head room in the filter, this lead to a quicker pour than Im used to. Not the baskets fault, but something I can adjust to over usage and time.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

One feldgrind







I need to do a little homework on grind settings so I don't waste too much coffee. Have some stale beans to use up getting a feel for it though.


----------



## AMCD300

My new 18g VST basket arrived today courtesy of Has Bean Coffee - thank you.


----------



## anton78

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The VST ; I weighed the beans, exactly 15g, , that looked lost in the basket once ground up and left plenty of head room in the filter, this lead to a quicker pour than Im used to. Not the baskets fault, but something I can adjust to over usage and time.


Think they quote it as 15 +/- 1 (although I may be wrong). Either way, if it looks really empty try 16g in it and see what happens. Experimentation is fun, after all.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

anton78 said:


> Think they quote it as 15 +/- 1 (although I may be wrong). Either way, if it looks really empty try 16g in it and see what happens. Experimentation is fun, after all.


I upped the dose, resulting in a much slower pour, i grind two baskets worth at the same time.

I tamped harder on the second basket, this was then too slow, but still nice.

I have better scales on the way, the ones i have are too much faff to use each time.

Even at this early stage I actually believe the coffee is better using this basket, whether thats the placebo effect I cant say

The jug isnt helping yet


----------



## YerbaMate170

bronc said:


> Rested and ready for me to indulge. Any recommendations?


Brazilian was a tad dark for my liking; maybe naive to think I could get away with it for brewed but... I'm still looking for a light roasted, "traditional" tasting coffee for brewed for when I don't want lots of crazy flavours.


----------



## jeebsy

YerbaMate170 said:


> Brazilian was a tad dark for my liking; maybe naive to think I could get away with it for brewed but... I'm still looking for a light roasted, "traditional" tasting coffee for brewed for when I don't want lots of crazy flavours.


Has Bean do loads.


----------



## mmmatron

The poor postie staggered in with this big ass box








Containing a lovely K10. Thanks @bongo


----------



## bongo

Looking good!

Used it yet? You'll have to report how you find it!

Enjoy!


----------



## mmmatron

bongo said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Used it yet? You'll have to report how you find it!
> 
> Enjoy!


Yeah it's up and running, loving it! I can actually look at my extractions through a bottomless pf now without getting an eyeful (I wanted to say without getting squirted in the face but that just sounds all wrong ). Just getting used to the slight retention, had got my SJ modded to virtually non, but I'm handy with a paintbrush. Thanks again


----------



## johnealey

A lovely smelling bag of @Glenn roasted Rwanda Kopakaki, thanks

John


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheers @risky


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Cheers @risky


Love that cup!!!!


----------



## malling

This just arrived at my doorstep


----------



## benlumley

New brewhead collar... was too keen to fit it to take a picture!


----------



## todski

not coffee related but some yomega plus for the dog


----------



## Asgross

Ok so not actually from postie

Nor coffee related

But pretty fast broadband


----------



## malling

Just got it out of the box -

We are in the middle of planning for a new kitchen - so it is placed on a less then desirable table.


----------



## bronc

I'm now ready start bruleeing and welding stuff!


----------



## Kman10

super fast delivery


----------



## Dallah

A new bright and shiny Yoshikawa pouring kettle posted from Japan. Kitchen is a state so, as they say, here is a pic that I prepared earlier


----------



## PPapa

That's a nice one! Any chance to pop a thermometer in it?


----------



## hotmetal

Said the bishop to the actress.


----------



## NickdeBug

Thought that I would try and expand my mind with something called, a book?

View attachment 19578


I also got a very cool fixed wing drone with multispectral analysis and LIDAR for assessing crop health and 3D surface mapping.

Guess which one I am more excited about


----------



## badger28

A raspberry pi 3!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

badger28 said:


> A raspberry pi 3!


Any good?


----------



## badger28

Significantly quicker. 64bit processor is a bit pointless at the moment.

Most significant thing is built in WiFi which doesn't use the USB bandwidth. Makes it very good for a media centre.


----------



## knightsfield

Just arrived


----------



## ronsil

What's the weight please?


----------



## jeebsy

ronsil said:


> What's the weight please?


About 700g was being touted


----------



## Jason1wood

Where would one get these?


----------



## jeebsy

Jason1wood said:


> Where would one get these?


http://mahlgut.eu/shop/allgemeines-zubehoer/mahlgut-tamper-palm-sl/


----------



## knightsfield

It's 681 grams and it's the 58.6mm base


----------



## markf

i would love to get the new wood version of the mahglut palm tamper... but £120!!


----------



## Jason1wood

I quite like the stainless one and it's cheaper, and heavier!!!


----------



## ronsil

All I can say is that its a lovely piece of kit to use

So positive and I really love the weight

The wooden tops come off the production line in 3 weeks and they're sending me one to try out


----------



## glevum

Courtesy of Royal Mail & Amazon today. My 1st bag of Chatswood, smells lush. Should be a good weekend


----------



## Dallah

My new (to me) Lido 2 grinder. @PPapa thoughtfully included a gift of a bag of Avenue's roast of Rocko Mountain Reserve. Completely tore the grinder apart, scrubbed the rust (which was bothering PPapa and which is was completely open about) off the burrs and cleaned the coffee trapped between the metal and the clear tube.









The dog received a Travall dog guard for the car. I have to install it tomorrow.

View attachment 19591


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy

Lidos are cracking bits of kit, so a good pickup there. Couldn't believe the particle consistency first few times I used it, and it works through beans so much faster than the Skerton (which takes me a good 90-120 seconds solid for 16g)


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 19592


----------



## El carajillo

glevum said:


> Courtesy of Royal Mail & Amazon today. My 1st bag of Chatswood, smells lush. Should be a good weekend


Are those two new "syrups" to try.







:exit:


----------



## Snakehips

What the L ???

I've already got an espresso machine so surely they must have delivered this to the wrong address?


----------



## Rhys

Snakehips said:


> What the L ???
> 
> I've already got an espresso machine so surely they must have delivered this to the wrong address?
> 
> View attachment 19597


Yeah, it's mine.... Can you forward it to me please


----------



## Snakehips

Finders keepers !!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com




----------



## Thecatlinux

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


>


Are these in production ? Or is that on loan from the north ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Some superb deliveries to a few members recently.

I got a cheap set of scales off Ebay £4.62 delivered 0.1g - 1000g


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thecatlinux said:


> Are these in production ? Or is that on loan from the north ?


No, it's all ours. It turns out the Clockwork Espresso guy is a fan of our beans so we did a swap. I've been after one for ages after using it at Glasgow Coffee Festival with Jeebsy. These things are the future, I'm convinced. They make so much sense, especially in service settings.


----------



## BaggaZee

New burrs for my new-to-me Super Jolly.


----------



## nufc1

Beans from Rave:

1x Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Konga - 250g / Whole Bean

1x Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Gutiti - 250g / Whole Bean

1x Ethiopia Hunkute #3 **Very Limited Stock** - 250g / Whole Bean

1x The Italian Job Blend - 1kg / Whole Bean

That's filter and espresso based drinks sorted for a while


----------



## Jason1wood

nufc1 said:


> Beans from Rave:
> 
> 1x Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Konga - 250g / Whole Bean
> 
> 1x Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Gutiti - 250g / Whole Bean
> 
> 1x Ethiopia Hunkute #3 **Very Limited Stock** - 250g / Whole Bean
> 
> 1x The Italian Job Blend - 1kg / Whole Bean
> 
> That's filter and espresso based drinks sorted for a while


You must go though your coffee, work from home?


----------



## Yes Row

Snakehips said:


> What the L ???
> 
> I've already got an espresso machine so surely they must have delivered this to the wrong address?
> 
> View attachment 19597


Welcome to the club!


----------



## jlarkin

Snakehips said:


> What the L ???
> 
> I've already got an espresso machine so surely they must have delivered this to the wrong address?
> 
> View attachment 19597


Well done  , I'd love to hear your thoughts in due course!


----------



## Snakehips

Yes Row said:


> Welcome to the club!


Many thanks. I'm surprised you accept idiots like me as members!

Hope you and others are prepared for a barrage of questions.

Edit @jlarkin Cheers Joe, will do. Keep an ear cocked and you might hear me cussin' anyway.


----------



## Scotford

Lots of cartridges for RO systems.


----------



## hotmetal

Nothing. He was supposed to bring a box full of beans. Didn't even leave a 'sorry you were out' card ? so I'm hoping he is coming back tomorrow.


----------



## DoubleShot

There's a growing trend for courier/delivery guys not to bother writing or leaving 'while you were out' cards. Must be too taxing to actually write using a biro pen nowadays in a world full of the latest cutting-edge technology or something? 

myHermes 'claim' they called on three separate occasions despite someone being home on each time yet no one did the door bell or knocked on the door or left a card.


----------



## Snakehips

hotmetal said:


> Nothing. He was supposed to bring a box full of beans. Didn't even leave a 'sorry you were out' card  so I'm hoping he is coming back tomorrow.


Nah!! The smell of roasted coffee beans is a dead giveaway. Your box of beans got left in the back of his van. He's probably sitting at home supping a nice brew as we speak.


----------



## hotmetal

That's what I always fear. Mind you he's got a 3:1 chance of tucking into the stales.


----------



## Snakehips

Might still be a cut above what he's used to?

If not then maybe you've got a 3:1 chance he'll reject them and deliver them to you tomorrow.


----------



## El carajillo

I must be fortunate as the Parcelforce driver i have call's a second time if I am not here. To days offering from Coffee Compass was---

Peru Tunki Mayo

Columbian San Pascual Natural

Mexico Merced Del Potero

Ethiopian Rocko Mountain Reserve Natural

O. B. J.

And a sample of Ethiopian Wild Limu.

Time for some caffeine


----------



## Yes Row

Cheers @Dylan. Cracking use of blue sticky tape in the packaging!

It fits a treat


----------



## nufc1

Jason1wood said:


> You must go though your coffee, work from home?


Nope, it should last me a while though. Have never had a problem with keeping beans in the freezer after de-gasing so these should keep me going. Also, I had to reach the magic £25 for free delivery


----------



## Jason1wood

Yeah I get that, used to love Rave but have just signed up to HasBean Weekly IMM subs


----------



## Dylan

Yes Row said:


> View attachment 19615
> 
> 
> Cheers @Dylan. Cracking use of blue sticky tape in the packaging!
> 
> It fits a treat


The two bottom bits slot into the rubber band if you wish, but probably doesn't need to to stay put.


----------



## ShortShots

hotmetal said:


> Nothing. He was supposed to bring a box full of beans. Didn't even leave a 'sorry you were out' card  so I'm hoping he is coming back tomorrow.


Says he attempted delivery, and its now being held at the depot for monday delivery (rather than held at his house)


----------



## Jason1wood

My IMM sub pack and a PF Station from @whiteyj


----------



## Yes Row

Dylan said:


> The two bottom bits slot into the rubber band if you wish, but probably doesn't need to to stay put.


Oh yeah. Thanks


----------



## AMCD300

Jason1wood said:


> My IMM sub pack and a PF Station from @whiteyj


That's turned out nice - good job @whiteyj


----------



## bronc

@Jason1wood is that the 17.5 or the 20mm one?


----------



## Jason1wood

Think it's the smaller of the two as its very tight on the PF handle


----------



## Jason1wood

bronc said:


> @Jason1wood is that the 17.5 or the 20mm one?


Didn't realise there was different sizes, Whiteyj didn't mention anything.


----------



## bronc

"Mk3 comes with two versions - one for large (20mm) and slim handles (17.5mm)" from Thingverse. I think the smaller one is good for 90% of the cases.


----------



## Jason1wood

Will try to file it down, probably wreck it though haha


----------



## bronc

Jason1wood said:


> Will try to file it down, probably wreck it though haha


Do you have digital calipers to measure your PF's handle by the way? I'll be ordering one from whiteyj and want to check if the smaller one will fit.


----------



## Jason1wood

I have callipers but like I mentioned, I thought there was only the one size available so presumed (stupidly) it would fit.


----------



## bronc

My pf's handle is about 16.5mm so it should fit in the 17.5mm but would like to see how wide yours is so I can compare. By the way, you should be able to sand it down a few millimeters to make it less snug, no?


----------



## Jason1wood

Will give it a try later.


----------



## whiteyj

I used the larger size on thingiverse, since I figured it would be more universal. But actually, I have a feeling his downloads are wrongly labelled because it was tight on my rocket PF!

The wall thickness is 1.5mm, so you should be able to safely take 1mm off either side of the slot.

The other thing you can try is heating up a knife over a flame and using the flat side to remould it slightly - the plastic will melt at 75-80 degrees at which point it becomes quite maleable and easy to reshape.


----------



## Mister_Tad

A rumblebox, complete with bespoke finish to match the furniture - thus bringing WAF to a suitable level to ensure ongoing marital bliss.










(Also coffee)


----------



## PPapa

Amazon... Won't stop surprising me. Needed 2.5mm Allen key for Feldgrind (lost one + needed bigger sizes for other things), so ordered a set on Monday. It was shipped on Saturday, delivered on Sunday.

I guess they didn't have enough Sunday deliveries, so threw mine into the van.


----------



## DoubleShot

@PPapa

If you're happy with the quality of that Allen key set, it might be worth posting a link in your excellent and now stickied feldgrind user thread?


----------



## PPapa

DoubleShot said:


> @PPapa
> 
> If you're happy with the quality of that Allen key set, it might be worth posting a link in your excellent and now stickied feldgrind user thread?


I think it's over the top for using it only for Feldgrind. It's over £20







. Plenty of options on Amazon three times cheaper. You could pick up just two keys from a local hardware shop for couple of pounds, I'd assume.

They look and feel nice, though. I'll be using them for other reasons as well, so super happy!


----------



## jlarkin

A kilo of Finca Santa Isabel from Silverlight roasters. Which I thought might help working out how best to use the other small addition to the coffee Chez Larkin. Thanks @coffee_omega for the good service!

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipN2aq378ZX63LmwREuwovjUJstWKoK5fdxcZgxEExVKDAzBTFoEELNzJOBQ34886w?key=WElRYmxBaFRGRG5sbFFQQzQzZUx4Q21nV2hpa2V3

Link as the photos seem to be too big to upload


----------



## Snakehips

Bl**dy Nora Joe.

I Finca Santa came early this year?


----------



## jlarkin

Snakehips said:


> Bl**dy Nora Joe.
> 
> I Finca Santa came early this year?


Haha love that pun! Also; as he did for you I think :-D.


----------



## 4515

Not coffee but received a FiiO x5 MP3 player today from Amazon. Pretty impressive as I ordered yesterday and requested no rush delivery through Prime

Was looking to buy a second Ipod Classic 160 but the prices have gone stupid so decided on something that allows me to transfer my FLAC files directly and has more memory with 2 x 128mb SD cards and frees me from the clutches of itunes. Impressed with the device so far - it comes with a silicone case, USB card reader and 3 x screen protectors.

Just need to wait for the SD cards to arrive and I can then have a play


----------



## bronc

jlarkin said:


> A kilo of Finca Santa Isabel from Silverlight roasters. Which I thought might help working out how best to use the other small addition to the coffee Chez Larkin. Thanks @coffee_omega for the good service!
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipN2aq378ZX63LmwREuwovjUJstWKoK5fdxcZgxEExVKDAzBTFoEELNzJOBQ34886w?key=WElRYmxBaFRGRG5sbFFQQzQzZUx4Q21nV2hpa2V3
> 
> Link as the photos seem to be too big to upload







You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## hotmetal

Yay! A hoofing great supply of Rave faves - kilo of Dumerso, 350 each of El Desvelado #1 and Hunkute #3 and something for the grinder to munch on. And a bonus extra - a great big coffee sack. I now need to think of something suitably creative with this. Polite suggestions welcome! Thank-you @ShortShots - let me know the extra postage cost.


----------



## DoubleShot

@working dog

Is that the 2nd generation FiiO X5? Will be interested to hear what you think of this once you've given it some use?

I had a feeling the value of iPod Classic 160GB might go up but not by that much! Currently have a brand new sealed black one and it might be a good time to flog it?!


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy

Kicking myself because I popped my home postcode in with my office address for delivery of a VST basket and 58.4 tamper. Everyday around 3:30, when the post chap comes round, has turned into blind hope it'll turn up. Already emailed CoffeeHit, in case they give up and return it to them, but I think company name, building name and street name should be enough, even with a wrong postcode, right?


----------



## 4515

@DoubleShot

Looks like I bopped a drollock here and didnt realise that there were two versions of the machine

Its the 1st generation - should be fine for tunes round the pool which is the extent that I'll be using it


----------



## DoubleShot

working dog said:


> @DoubleShot
> 
> Looks like I bopped a drollock here and didnt realise that there were two versions of the machine


Get in touch with Amazon, I'm sure they'll exchange it for you. Their customer service has been excellent pretty much every time I've used them including free returns etc.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Quetzalcoatsy said:


> Kicking myself because I popped my home postcode in with my office address for delivery of a VST basket and 58.4 tamper. Everyday around 3:30, when the post chap comes round, has turned into blind hope it'll turn up. Already emailed CoffeeHit, in case they give up and return it to them, but I think company name, building name and street name should be enough, even with a wrong postcode, right?


I think the post code is the most important part of the sorting process

Sorting is usually done by postcode and in two waves at the mail centre. At this stage, the postman (or machine) sorting is only looking at the first letter or letters of the code. The country is usually split down into regions for the first wave. For example, you'd have one box or bag on the sorting frame for the postcodes in the immediate area, one box for all of the London postcodes, one box for all of the postcodes in the North West, one for the North East, and so on.

Each of these boxes are then sorted again, so it gets broken down to the individual city or area before it gets put into sacks and tied off. To elaborate, something heading for Bristol would first be put in the South West box, and then from there into the Bristol City bag (or perhaps a general BS-postcodes bag).

https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090216032836AAsIiCL


----------



## AMCD300

A lovely surprise gift from my wonderful wife was waiting for me when I got home this evening (stop it...!):









Feel the Force!!!







:storm:


----------



## hotmetal

Death star canteen? Have you heard "Star wars cantina" by Weird Al Yankovich? ?


----------



## DoubleShot

A not so little care package from Richard at Coffee Compass which included:

Sweet Bourbon

Red Roast

Mahogany Jampit Hit

Sumatra Jagong Village

None of which I have tried before so looking forward to these...


----------



## DoubleShot

Ordered Monday evening, shipped yesterday morning and arrived today. Not bad service, free delivery offering and they quote 2-5 days.


----------



## shaunclarke

Sweet Bourbon from CC. Why do CC make such great coffees? I cant decide on my favourite so have to keep dialling in my K3 to new blends all the time!!!! Wish I could find a favourite and stick to it!!!!


----------



## Riz

All of this stuff arrived earlier in the week but I only came home to it yesterday.

1kg of beans from Rave following the heads up from @ShortShots last week. Currently finishing off an espresso starter pack from rave and am enjoying their italian blend as well as the chatswood blend. A pressure gauge for checking the opv forwarded from @italianbrew and finally an inker tulip cup and espresso cup from @Snakehips who packed the items most carefully. My two year old daughter had a wonderful time helping me unwrap them. Many thanks to all.


----------



## Angelique Noire

Ok, maybe it wasn't today, Sunday, but it did come Friday morning.


----------



## PPapa

DoubleShot said:


> Ordered Monday evening, shipped yesterday morning and arrived today. Not bad service, free delivery offering and they quote 2-5 days.


Is the 10% off + free P&P valid? I thought it won't last long. Seems like people were quite happy with Skyscrapper, enjoy!

Edit: never mind, they roast on Mondays and Wednesdays:


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah, it was still valid at the beginning of the week when I placed my order.


----------



## jlarkin

Quetzalcoatsy said:


> Kicking myself because I popped my home postcode in with my office address for delivery of a VST basket and 58.4 tamper. Everyday around 3:30, when the post chap comes round, has turned into blind hope it'll turn up. Already emailed CoffeeHit, in case they give up and return it to them, but I think company name, building name and street name should be enough, even with a wrong postcode, right?


Did it turn up somewhere?


----------



## Missy

Not quite the postie, but a couple of hours in the car brought me this!

Frustratingly it's immaculately clean outside, but inside its grim. Soap and water then descaler? Will normal descaler do the job!? Everything seems to be running fine...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Missy said:


> View attachment 19725
> 
> 
> Not quite the postie, but a couple of hours in the car brought me this!
> 
> Frustratingly it's immaculately clean outside, but inside its grim. Soap and water then descaler? Will normal descaler do the job!? Everything seems to be running fine...


I think Puly Caff baby descaler is the best for a Classic as the boiler is aluminium. Strong stuff can take the coating of the boiler IIRC.


----------



## KaffeDK

I received a 250g bag of The Coffee Collective's Desarollo. Delicious!


----------



## anton78

Missy said:


> View attachment 19725
> 
> 
> Not quite the postie, but a couple of hours in the car brought me this!
> 
> Frustratingly it's immaculately clean outside, but inside its grim. Soap and water then descaler? Will normal descaler do the job!? Everything seems to be running fine...


Sounds like your steam wand is the problem. Unscrew it and never use it again.


----------



## anton78

Oh my. Look what happened to my kitchen. That's one big grinder. Thanks @coffeechap.


----------



## froggystyle

Makes the rocket look like a classic!!


----------



## PPapa

There was a picture of Classic and EK43 side by side, but even Rocket looks like a baby!

Nice one Anton.


----------



## anton78

That's without the hopper on too...


----------



## froggystyle

Didn't the recent raffle winner of the R120 have a classic?


----------



## anton78

froggystyle said:


> Didn't the recent raffle winner of the R120 have a classic?


If they did, the r120 has probably eaten it by now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Didn't the recent raffle winner of the R120 have a classic?


Not sure I ever saw a pic of that set up


----------



## NickdeBug

Nice!

I tried the hopper free option using a trusty aeropress funnel. Unfortunately I was finding that the odd bean would get flicked up between the funnel and the top of the housing and it was affecting my dosing. Using hopper it is a case of what goes in...comes out. Simples!

Recommended removing the bag shaker on the front. Noisy bugger with no benefit.


----------



## anton78

Good shout. How do you control the grinds coming out into the pf? Some sort of funnel?


----------



## NickdeBug

I dose into a ramekin sized bowl and then tip into pf using an OE funnel. So weigh beans into ramekin, tip into hopper, grind back into ramekin, quick weight check on scales (hardly necessary with the R120) and then tip into pf.

I didn't get on with dosing directly into pf. Seemed to get a few distribution issues that I never have with my preferred method.


----------



## anton78

Good stuff, cheers. It's a beauty. A big, monstrous beauty.


----------



## NickdeBug

Build quality is superb


----------



## Toby-IOM

I have it on good authority that the Postie has delivered my Silvia steam wand upgrade for the Gaggia.


----------



## Missy

Well what hasn't the postie delivered today?

having picked up the machine on Sunday and the grinder arrived yesterday,

today,

rave mocha Java beans 1kg

pocket scales

steam wand (a just screw in one!)

pulycaff

all im lacking now is the ability to make latte art.

i need a better tamper too, ended up with 14g beans into 60g espresso in 22seconds (forgot to weigh while pulling the shot so went by eye) I always thought I had a good firm tamp. Obviously not. The puck is "fluffy".

my goodness does it taste good though, (which says how bad it was!!) I can't wait to crack this!!!


----------



## Brewer in training

Missy said:


> all im lacking now is the ability to make latte art.


If you find a postie who delivers that skill you'll be VERY popular........


----------



## risky

anton78 said:


> Oh my. Look what happened to my kitchen. That's one big grinder. Thanks @coffeechap.
> View attachment 19783


Wait, @coffeechap surely you didn't part with your R120? Thought you loved that thing?


----------



## anton78

No, just helped with my purchasing decisions. Yay coffeechap.


----------



## coffeechap

Mine is sill in situ next to the gs3


----------



## anton78

I do love it. Might take a bit of practise to tame its raw power though!


----------



## bronc

58.4 flat Torr with a walnut handle

http://i.imgur.com/hS2K1N2.jpg


----------



## anton78

View attachment 19836


Phew. Just in time for the latte comp tomorrow.


----------



## Asgross

Synchronised delivery


----------



## anton78

That'll keep you busy!


----------



## Asgross

What's the maximum safe daily dose?


----------



## anton78

Asgross said:


> What's the maximum safe daily dose?


I think it's self-regulating


----------



## DoubleShot

Asgross said:


>


That's not a bad haul, lad!


----------



## Missy

anton78 said:


> I think it's self-regulating


I'm in bed with a headache, after a similarly massive pile of stuff arrived... Can't decide if I need more coffee or less! Let us know if you survive to the weekend!


----------



## coyote

Thanks HasBean!


----------



## Angelique Noire




----------



## Kman10

love the labelling


----------



## PPapa

Kman10 said:


> View attachment 19923
> love the labelling


It's boozy with banana milkshake and caramel tasting notes. Ethiopian Heirloom grown at 1234.56m above sea level. Thank me later







.

Can't wait to try mine. I am starting to love subscriptions and LSOL in particular, choosing beans can be a tough task. #CFUKProblems


----------



## PPapa

Yay! Coffee-centric morning today







. Brewing LSOL in Chemex just now...


----------



## Wobbit

PPapa said:


> Yay! Coffee-centric morning today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Brewing LSOL in Chemex just now...


Did Peter post the Feldgrind by Royal Mail?

*sits at front door waiting for postie


----------



## PPapa

Wobbit said:


> Did Peter post the Feldgrind by Royal Mail?
> 
> *sits at front door waiting for postie


Yup, something signed for (1st class?). Can't remember, binned the package already.

Good luck, I hope you'll get yours too. I'll try to align the burrs better, seems a little bit off compared to my other Feld.


----------



## mmmatron

OE mini hopper, released from the clutches of the Royal Mail now I've paid the customs fee. Totally forgot to factor that in


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Finca La Ilusion three ways


----------



## bongo

@mmmatron it looks like you've removed the doser...(?) how are you getting on with it?


----------



## mmmatron

bongo said:


> @mmmatron it looks like you've removed the doser...(?) how are you getting on with it?


It's still on, I really like how it give a lovely clump free distribution. Still blown away by the difference from the SJ (which is currently sitting next to it for decaf)


----------



## bongo

Glad it's working for you! It is a cracker!


----------



## christos_geo

Ordered from RAVE first time couple weeks ago and now been through a bag of Fudge blend and an Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Gutiti natural G1, prepared as both espresso and piccolo. Although I can't rave enough about how delicious the Ethiopian was with serious blueberry notes, I couldn't for the life of me get anything pleasant out of 350g of the Fudge blend. Dissing 17.5g, 36g out, 28sec, temp 94°C (that I can only guess as it's on a Gaggia)

I asked RAVE to perhaps give me a clue to what bean origins are in the blend but it's supposedly a secret.. Anyhow, had anyone had success with that blend?

I'm now waiting on a Has bean order of 2 identical Ethiopian Girgacheffe Gedeb with the difference of one being natural and the other washed. Should be exciting especially since one of them is meant to taste like black forest gateaux !


----------



## dominicd

Some new headphones







not related to coffee but I have been waiting for weeks for them lol


----------



## froggystyle

dominicd said:


> Some new headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not related to coffee but I have been waiting for weeks for them lol


Your website sucks.


----------



## Beanosaurus

PPapa said:


> Yay! Coffee-centric morning today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Brewing LSOL in Chemex just now...


Your white Feldfarb is gorgeous!!


----------



## PPapa

Beanosaurus said:


> Your white Feldfarb is gorgeous!!


I know!


----------



## cambosheff

Today, a rather beautiful Mahlgut Palm SL tamper. She's a beauty (even if I say so myself









Thanks to @aphelion for the insanely fast delivery too!


----------



## PPapa

Because the beard is the most important coffee-related thing.

I can finally grow a beard since I left the hospitality/catering job that requires to be clean shaven.


----------



## Missy

I know that for most of you the stuff that's landing with me is a little low key and 27 upgrades ago, but I was super excited when the postie arrived with this just as I was about to make my lunchtime coffee! Thanks @coffeechap

It's amazing what a big difference a small upgrade makes!


----------



## jlarkin

Missy said:



> I know that for most of you the stuff that's landing with me is a little low key and 27 upgrades ago, but I was super excited when the postie arrived with this just as I was about to make my lunchtime coffee! Thanks @coffeechap
> 
> It's amazing what a big difference a small upgrade makes!
> View attachment 19996


*yawn* come back to us when you have something interesting to share?

Absolutely only kidding!! That's cool, I like the little box and tamper stand.


----------



## jlarkin

PPapa said:


> Because the beard is the most important coffee-related thing.
> 
> I can finally grow a beard since I left the hospitality/catering job that requires to be clean shaven.


If you can keep your facial hair when all about you

Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,

If you can balm yourself when all men doubt you,

But make allowance for their doubting too;

If you can wax and not be tired by waxing,

Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,

Or being hated, don't give way to not using oil,

And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:

Something about beards being cool and suchlike

... And-which is more-you'll be a Man, my son!


----------



## jlarkin

Sorry I know this isn't attributable to this thread really but does anybody else have trouble uploading photos? I'm sure in my early days on the forum it was OK and I don't think I've changed anything but the files always seem to be too big now. I know some people use flickr but do others do anything specific?

p.s My coffees from the scandinavian coffee pod arrived today. A rocko mountain and rwandan something - they're only 200g bags but that's handy as they two bags together were in a nice flat cardboard envelope and so fitted through the letterbox...Looking forward to trying them tomorrow!


----------



## DoubleShot

PPapa said:


>


Everything about those items, from the brand name, logo and the products themselves sounds so cool and hip. Almost makes me wanna grow a hipster beard so I have a use for them, lol!


----------



## NickdeBug

May contain the odd rude word!


----------



## mmmatron

Looks like Rave LSOL, smells like Rave LSOL...


----------



## jlarkin

http://imgur.com/WUIOnFJ


----------



## Angelique Noire

Time to get roasting.


----------



## PPapa

Thanks to @Dylan.


----------



## anton78

jlarkin said:


> Sorry I know this isn't attributable to this thread really but does anybody else have trouble uploading photos? I'm sure in my early days on the forum it was OK and I don't think I've changed anything but the files always seem to be too big now. I know some people use flickr but do others do anything specific?
> 
> p.s My coffees from the scandinavian coffee pod arrived today. A rocko mountain and rwandan something - they're only 200g bags but that's handy as they two bags together were in a nice flat cardboard envelope and so fitted through the letterbox...Looking forward to trying them tomorrow!


You only have a certain space limit and need to delete old photos. Go to settings and down the left hand side there's a manage attachments option. Think you have to be on a PC.


----------



## Phil104

So good it's worth posting twice - so a big thank you to coffeechap for a very stylish Rattleware jug that I just know will instantly improve my latte art.


----------



## Spooks

Looking forward to sampling these


----------



## teejay41

Well, ParcelForce brought them yesterday... 2kg (4 x 500g) of roasted beans from Coffee Compass. First time I've dealt with Compass and I'm well impressed with their despatch speed and attention to detail. The four roasts are: Mediterranean Mocha, Hill & Valley, Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit and Brighton Lanes. Not tried any of them before, so a pioneering palate path awaits after they have rested. I think I'll try two concurrently as I have a couple of grinders so can dial-in separately.

Currently finishing the last of my stock of beans - Ethiopia Limu from Smokey Barn. Lightly flavoured, highly palatable and most enjoyable (I drink mainly flat whites).

Tony.


----------



## anton78

This rather dull looking piece of plastic came this morning. To say I'm happy with it would be a massive understatement! Thanks @whiteyj !


----------



## cambosheff

2kg of Rave tastiness! Can't wait to try them both.


----------



## DoubleShot

@teejay41

Probably worth starting on something like Brighton Lanes and/or Mediterranean Mocha. Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit would seem like the furthest extreme towards dark roast in comparison to what you've just been drinking from Smokey Barn. Enjoy!


----------



## Daren

mmmm - which bag first? Dilema


----------



## Scotford

Daren said:


> View attachment 20130
> View attachment 20131
> View attachment 20132
> mmmm - which bag first? Dilema


OMG Go for the Grand Fromage!!! Such such such an excellent bean!!!


----------



## teejay41

DoubleShot said:


> @teejay41
> 
> Probably worth starting on something like Brighton Lanes and/or Mediterranean Mocha. Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit would seem like the furthest extreme towards dark roast in comparison to what you've just been drinking from Smokey Barn. Enjoy!


Quite by chance, it is the Brighton Lanes I've started on... dialled in on the SJ grinder, while the Ethiopia Limu is still on the Royal. Despite owning two grinders for some 8 months now, this is the first time I've had different beans on the go at the same time. I'll certainly stick with two from now on.

While I'm not one to notice caffeine rush particularly, I have friends that really take off on caffeine and comment volubly on it. However, the Brighton Lanes has given me caffeine highs like I've never known before. Wow! Perhaps it's because the beans (barely a week old since roasting) are so much fresher than my norm, which is to use them technically 'past their best' at a couple of months or more old. I'm a compulsive hoarder you see, and tend to stock up to excess. I'm trying to overcome that - with coffee beans at least - and appear to have gone and swung the other way at the mo! One day maybe I'll get it right.

Tony.


----------



## Daren

Scotford said:


> OMG Go for the Grand Fromage!!! Such such such an excellent bean!!!


The big cheese it is then - Friday I'll be into this.


----------



## Asgross

Human powered !


----------



## Missy

Hurrah! Now... Filter or espresso?


----------



## GrahamS

18g VST


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

got my latest delivery from Rave and my new snooker cue tip


----------



## YerbaMate170

Got some Signature Blend from Rave, wanted something a little "conservative" tasting for my Moka Pot. For brewed, got some of the Kenyan Thangaini.


----------



## Missy

YerbaMate170 said:


> Got some Signature Blend from Rave, wanted something a little "conservative" tasting for my Moka Pot. For brewed, got some of the Kenyan Thangaini.


I feel the urge to buy a standard moka pot now!


----------



## risky

Missy said:


> View attachment 20144
> Hurrah! Now... Filter or espresso?


I wouldn't use Italian job on filter if that's what you were meaning.


----------



## Missy

risky said:


> I wouldn't use Italian job on filter if that's what you were meaning.


No that's in the cupboard napping/resting/doing whatever coffee does when it's super dark. That's for espresso. The hakuna matata is out and being wasted on me- it's lovely and I feel a bit unworthy consuming it!


----------



## jlarkin

Missy said:


> No that's in the cupboard napping/resting/doing whatever coffee does when it's super dark. That's for espresso. The hakuna matata is out and being wasted on me- it's lovely and I feel a bit unworthy consuming it!


Silly you're totally worth it (a la shampoo adverts)!. I haven't got enough hair on my head to flick around, so settled for whipping my XL goatee instead.


----------



## Thecatlinux

New shower screen and seal From @coffeechap thanks buddy

View attachment 20151


----------



## Missy

Now all I can think about is opening your drawers!! Ooh err.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Missy said:


> Now all I can think about is opening your drawers!! Ooh err.


 Be careful they may tip!

Its a temporary thing whilst I sort the new kitchen out


----------



## Missy

Thecatlinux said:


> Be careful they may tip!
> 
> Its a temporary thing whilst I sort the new kitchen out


If I'm opening drawer s I want a tip!


----------



## jlarkin

I received my "Bod" cold brew system a couple of days ago, after backing it last year. I haven't had a play yet, but it's a neat looking thing (FOA IMO, YMMV)


----------



## Andy882

Can tell you what the postie didn't bring today - my first espresso machine!

Have been waiting on it for over a week (a broken classic from fleabay) so I can start tinkering and I'm getting a bit grumpy with the delay as if it doesn't arrive tomorrow I'll have to wait over a week before I can get time to fiddle about....

Patience - not my strong point


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A Horsham bean selection c/o Spence mail.







nice one mate.


----------



## DoubleShot

urbanbumpkin said:


> A Horsham bean selection c/o Spence mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice one mate.


That man goes above and beyond, even offering Saturday and Sunday deliveries! Top bloke!







:good:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Andy882 said:


> Can tell you what the postie didn't bring today - my first espresso machine!
> 
> Have been waiting on it for over a week (a broken classic from fleabay) so I can start tinkering and I'm getting a bit grumpy with the delay as if it doesn't arrive tomorrow I'll have to wait over a week before I can get time to fiddle about....
> 
> Patience - not my strong point


 @Andy882

Have you seen this episode of Flat TV ?

Seems appropriate

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p03n1mkc/flat-tv-1-the-package


----------



## Andy882

Very - swap out the dragon outfit for jeans and a hoody and that could be a documentary of my life at the moment. If it doesn't arrive tomorrow I may explode


----------



## todski

i have waited like a little kid for 2 weeks to do this, my feldfarb came to day so took a little walk to john watts for some new beans Ethiopian Mocha, just need to get a camping stove now for when i go fishing.


----------



## aaroncornish

Is that John Watt in Carlisle? Loved going there when I lived there! Smoking out the town centre


----------



## aaroncornish

I got a wireless unit for my bike gears today! Super geek


----------



## PPapa

todski said:


> i have waited like a little kid for 2 weeks to do this, my feldfarb came to day so took a little walk to john watts for some new beans Ethiopian Mocha, just need to get a camping stove now for when i go fishing.
> 
> View attachment 20259


Mmm, red is really sexy and I don't have a red one.


----------



## todski

aaroncornish said:


> Is that John Watt in Carlisle? Loved going there when I lived there! Smoking out the town centre


yes it is i just work around the corner so i can see many trips , and yes the smell first thing in a morning its great


----------



## todski

PPapa said:


> Mmm, red is really sexy and I don't have a red one.


i know will prob get another in the future as i will be using it on fishing trips so it will get scratched up , i must say it was worth the wait very easy to use and the grind is very good


----------



## PPapa

todski said:


> i know will prob get another in the future as i will be using it on fishing trips so it will get scratched up , i must say it was worth the wait very easy to use and the grind is very good


I was kidding, I already have two. I completely agree with you, love them really much.


----------



## I Know Nothing

Excellent news Todski !

Well chuffed for you


----------



## Brewster

Hurrah, lots of info ahead of the coffee festival at the weekend!


----------



## Grimley

My haul from the London Coffee Festival. I'm not trusting the postie this time round.


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice selection, not heard of the three different beans starting from the right hand side.


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Nice selection, not heard of the three different beans starting from the right hand side.


Strangelove is Extract, really good and loads of shops use it. Press Blend is Market blend by Caravan in Press (Fleet st Press and Press at Chancery Lane) branded bags (used to use blend this but with a bespoke roast profile at Brickwood). Pathfinder is Origin, utterly banging and more awesome Ldn shops are starting to use it.


----------



## DoubleShot

Extract and Origin, both on my list of coffee roasters to try out.

Cheers for above info dude.


----------



## johnealey

Just finishing off a kilo of Dr Strangelove after a visit to Extract last week, huge chocolatey biscuit in a flattie. The current incarnation is a columbian Finca la camelia single origin and once this gone going to tuck into a kilo of Mexican Terruno Nayarita picked up at the same time (tasting notes of turkish delight and milk chocolate).

Well worth a visit if in the area (bottom of the m32 in Bristol) especailly as the Mexican and a Kenyan Kiamabara finished a few days back, not listed on their website.

John


----------



## glevum

Gonna have to get back on the Strangelove. Have not used Extract since their '' cup of excellence'' from a couple of years ago. Will dump the kids & Mrs off at Ikea or cabots and pop in there me thinks.


----------



## Missy




----------



## YerbaMate170

Small Batch Ecuador Rosa Cotacachi, sounds great, bring on tomorrow morning.


----------



## smorgo

Busy days for deliveries, here.

A couple of bags of El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Washed Pacamara and an 18g VST basket from Has Bean. A bottomless portafilter, brass show screen holder and sundries from The Espresso Shop. Unfortunately, something went wrong with the IMS shower screen that should have been there, too. And an Internet-connected video door viewer thing so that I need never miss another coffee-related delivery again. Expensive week.


----------



## marcuswar

3 x vodafone ultra 6 phones. One each for the wife and both sons. Now just need to buy 3 unlock code from eBay.

1 x clump crusher for the Mythos from Bella Barista

and...

1 fantastic win in the Champions league









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleShot

Does that mean you've now inherited the wife's Moto G, giving you a spare for tinkering on?


----------



## marcuswar

I already had my old Moto G2 as spare after i upgraded to an LG G4 a few weeks ago. In fact once these ultra6's are setup I'll actually have 4 spare Moto G's







Now if only I could find a way to combine android smart phones and coffee making...









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Know Nothing

A set of scales, as recommended by GCGlasgow when I picked up my La Pavoni, and my Feldgrind








.

Just some cups for use with the scale, on order, and some beans to grind, once I use the ground coffee I got from Avenue Coffee, and I'll be totally "on my own".


----------



## owain

These seem very well put together I have to be honest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakehips

Two Workshop 'Cult of Done'

Last of v29 - Kamajumba and the newly released v30 - Serra Do Cigano.









Oh, and a grouphead brush.

Oh, and this little trinket.......


----------



## PeterL

50 odd French espresso cups.........


----------



## Phil104

PeterL said:


> 50 odd French espresso cups.........


Except this thread is what the postie brought, not what the mule brought.


----------



## Daren

Phil104 said:


> Except this thread is what the postie brought, not what the mule brought.


Perhaps the mules day job is a postie?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

D'ancaps ahoy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The postie tried to deliver something and i didnt hear him. I now have to go and collect it on monday as it was too big for my letter box.

I wonder what it can be?


----------



## Missy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The postie tried to deliver something and i didnt hear him. I now have to go and collect it on monday as it was too big for my letter box.
> 
> I wonder what it can be?


The eagle has... Been diverted?! Boo!!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Sennheiser ie80 in ears. Got a bargain on eBay and couldn't be happier, as these are a premium set do I need to "burn them in?" apologies if that is nonsense but I am not sure on these things always liked sennheisers and I think I will be enjoying these. However anyone who knows about headphones any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## PPapa

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Sennheiser ie80 in ears. Got a bargain on eBay and couldn't be happier, as these are a premium set do I need to "burn them in?" apologies if that is nonsense but I am not sure on these things always liked sennheisers and I think I will be enjoying these. However anyone who knows about headphones any advice greatly appreciated.


Pinging @DoubleShot, the master of all arts.


----------



## Missy

PPapa said:


> Pinging @DoubleShot, the master of all arts.


I misread and thought the postie had pinged you doubleshot... I was wondering how he fitted through your letterbox.


----------



## YerbaMate170

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Sennheiser ie80 in ears. Got a bargain on eBay and couldn't be happier, as these are a premium set do I need to "burn them in?" apologies if that is nonsense but I am not sure on these things always liked sennheisers and I think I will be enjoying these. However anyone who knows about headphones any advice greatly appreciated.


It's a question that will never be resolved within the audiophile community; some swear by burn-in, others will cite various studies that prove scientifically it has no impact on sound quality. Personally, I found that it helped for my headphones (a pair of Ultrasone's) but it could also have been my ears adjusting to a new pair of headphones. In short, I would recommend it on the grounds that you have nothing to lose.


----------



## DoubleShot

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Sennheiser ie80 in ears. Got a bargain on eBay and couldn't be happier, as these are a premium set do I need to "burn them in?" apologies if that is nonsense but I am not sure on these things always liked sennheisers and I think I will be enjoying these. However anyone who knows about headphones any advice greatly appreciated.


In one word...yes. In general I'd say 100 hours burn in from new and you should notice a difference in sound quality. If you only usually listen for short periods at a time and are worried that it make take you some weeks to get through 100 hours of listening, you could just plug them into your laptop/computer or a mp3 player/hi-fi and leave them playing. Volume does not need to be loud, just having some sound going through them is fine.

Long answer here


----------



## Scotford

Two Brewista temp kettles, 5 Aeropress, A V60 decanter, 4sets of brew scales, a new set of Brewista scales, couple of Clever Drippers, tonnes of filter papers and a new burr carrier for the M1.

Fully stocked retail shelf again!

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Two Brewista temp kettles, 5 Aeropress, A V60 decanter, 4sets of brew scales, a new set of Brewista scales, couple of Clever Drippers, tonnes of filter papers and a new burr carrier for the M1.
> 
> Fully stocked retail shelf again!
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


What happened to your burr carrier?


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> What happened to your burr carrier?


One of the screw holes had its thread stripped.

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## Missy

I'll let @Jumbo Ratty do the big reveal... But the ultimate gaggia classic mod has arrived!


----------



## Vieux Clou

Today our darlin' postie favoured me with a 2016 income declaration form.


----------



## Obnic

Bleeding edge espresso kit for Number 1 Son:










It's a dream come true.


----------



## Missy

Obnic said:


> Bleeding edge espresso kit for Number 1 Son:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dream come true.


Ooooooooohhhh I neeeeed this.

Though I just tend to let our toddler assist with mine.


----------



## Obnic

Missy said:


> Ooooooooohhhh I neeeeed this.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeybake-TV299-Cafe-Machine/dp/B00IWCQ5ZM

Feeling bad now for looking because it was a late xmas present from my very thoughtful sister-in-law.

It does solve the whole distribution and even tamping issue much more elegantly than WDT and PUSH. Those are pre-dosed and tamped multicoloured pucks on the top of the machine.

Looking for a matching knock-out box now.


----------



## Missy

You mean it's a pod machine?! Changed my mind now!


----------



## froggystyle

Obnic said:


> It does solve the whole distribution and even tamping issue much more elegantly than WDT and PUSH. Those are pre-dosed and tamped multicoloured pucks on the top of the machine.


Dont show Maxwell this, he will be compressing pucks and selling them individually wrapped!!


----------



## Grimley

I know its not coffee but it had to be in here


















I don't often buy a disc on Release day - I made an exception in this case. It cost me almost as much to see it at the Cinema on NYE last year than what I paid for it today.


----------



## NickdeBug

froggystyle said:


> Dont show Maxwell this, he will be compressing pucks and selling them individually wrapped!!


I was thinking about doing this and selling them on ebay as organic third wave plant food (along with my pallet coffee tables and pop bottles of liquidised horse apples)


----------



## smorgo

Also received my Star Wars: The Force Awakens pre-order today, but more importantly, a Pergtamp.


----------



## Obnic

Missy said:


> You mean it's a pod machine?! Changed my mind now!


You're a terrible coffee snob... you'll fit right in.


----------



## Missy

Obnic said:


> You're terrible coffee snob... you'll fit right in.


No point training the small slave to make pod coffee, he needs to be able to bring me coffee in bed by the time he's three.


----------



## Jacko112

Collected this little bargain yesterday - from an initial play late last night it seems a huge step up from my Sage.









Just need to order a small hopper so a) it fits under the cupboard and b) improves the looks for the present missus!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Look in to camera lens mod, much cheaper than a small hopper.


----------



## DoubleShot

Care package courtesy of the very kind @Missy

Many thanks!


----------



## James811

Grinder

Chemex

Latte cups

Scales

Rave selection

Milk jugs

Now to go an play


----------



## marcuswar

Nothing coffee related today, just a wireless charging sticker and charging pad for my LG G4 phone.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beans









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy

James811 said:


> View attachment 20564
> 
> 
> Grinder
> 
> Chemex
> 
> Latte cups
> 
> Scales
> 
> Rave selection
> 
> Milk jugs
> 
> Now to go an play


Think your postie will be claiming for industrial injury! Looks like a fabulous haul!


----------



## James811

@Missy I should add that this has been delivered over the last week or so. I got home from offshore this morning so opened it all


----------



## NickdeBug

Mrboots2u said:


> Beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Panamanian from Union is delicious. Lots of citrus and unpaid tax


----------



## PPapa

Not coffee related, but got my poor man's MacBook conversion. I think it's the fourth keyboard I had for the iPad and this one ticks most of the boxes. The one drawback is that the iPad now hardly fits into the pocket.


----------



## jtldurnall

Birthday treat to myself. Which one to crack open first?


----------



## Missy

Six bags of rave yumminess. Now just need to devise some type of drinking order... Though it may be "open cupboard grab bag use that one first"

I'm very excited. Just hope I can dial them in without too much hassle!


----------



## Mrboots2u

More coffee and a cup . Thanks @Xpenno

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daren

Love the cup - where's it from? @Mrboots2u

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Kman10

Mrboots2u said:


> More coffee and a cup . Thanks @Xpenno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the cup


----------



## Daren

Daren said:


> Love the cup - where's it from? @Mrboots2u
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Answering my own question now - http:// http://cafegrumpy.com/shop/merchandise/cafe-grumpy-demitasse-2/

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## macdaddymac

Going to have to order one of those cups


----------



## BaggaZee

A challenge! Given how long it took me to dial in a kilo of Italian Job, I'm really hoping that I won't waste these.


----------



## Phil104

From Edindburgh Bicycle Cooperative - Endura Pro Bib 3/4 to replace my Castelli ones that have developed problems on the knees (lycra disappearing), I wonder through the use of muscle warm-up oil. The temperature is such I still need to keep my knees covered and warm. Bloomin' good service - ordered Wednesday night, delivered to day and just in time for tomorrow (which will include a coffee stop).


----------



## Brewster

30% off and free delivery, will be interesting to see what it's like!


----------



## Phil104

Oh - I'd be interested in knowing what it's like: by the time I arrived at the Electric stand I was caffeined out and despite the temptation from the friendly person from Electric, just couldn't go the extra mile.


----------



## PPapa

Oh no! Anyone else had that happening?

It seems like no beans were spilled, thankfully.


----------



## Brewster

I had it happen once, I wrote to Chris at Has Bean and he sorted it out for me without any drama!


----------



## PPapa

Nothing that tape wouldn't fix. Not sure if it's worth bothering HasBean, so I thought I'll ask on CFUK first.


----------



## jlarkin

Looking forward to trying these


----------



## Jason1wood

PPapa said:


> Oh no! Anyone else had that happening?
> 
> It seems like no beans were spilled, thankfully.


Mine were delivered undamaged.

Must've been something quite sharp to cause that as HB do use nice strong plastic envelope IMHO


----------



## PPapa

Jason1wood said:


> Mine were delivered undamaged.
> 
> Must've been something quite sharp to cause that as HB do use nice strong plastic envelope IMHO


It's just a sign that the postie hates me!

I was also surprised it was damaged. Still contemplating whether I should bother emailing.


----------



## Jason1wood

Drop an email, I'm sure it's even help for future thoughts on packaging


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## PPapa

Mrboots2u said:


>


What's inside?


----------



## Mrboots2u

PPapa said:


> What's inside?


Don't wanna guess ?


----------



## PPapa

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't wanna guess ?


Wrong thread.

Apart from beans, I honestly have no idea what else you'd need.


----------



## PPapa

I'll guess it's some fancy brewer with a carafe anyway.


----------



## anton78

PPapa said:


> Wrong thread.
> 
> Apart from beans, I honestly have no idea what else you'd need.


Flat pack r120?


----------



## Mrboots2u

PPapa said:


> Wrong thread.
> 
> Apart from beans, I honestly have no idea what else you'd need.


It's never about need is it .... Want yes ... Need no ....


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> It's never about need is it .... Want yes ... Need no ....


That's basically every single conversation in my house.


----------



## coffeechap

let them guess for a while bootsy


----------



## PPapa

Anton, maybe it's the eg-1... Who knows!?



Mrboots2u said:


> It's never about need is it .... Want yes ... Need no ....


Haha, I just dream about the gear. Is it brewer then?

#SadStudentLife


----------



## Mrboots2u

PPapa said:


> Anton, maybe it's the eg-1... Who knows!?
> 
> Haha, I just dream about the gear. Is it brewer then?
> 
> #SadStudentLife


Nothing so fancy or expensive ....

#massiveletdowncoming


----------



## PPapa

Mrboots2u said:


> Nothing so fancy or expensive ....
> 
> #massiveletdowncoming


Any clues?

I was wondering how much people hate that constant torrent of spam from the "Name the gear" thread, so let's have a forum-wide experiment.

P.s. I should be studying for an Information Retrieval exam which is in less than 12 hours, but Boots' parcel is far more important!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Could just be a shit load of noddles


----------



## PPapa

It looks like Chinese, am I right?


----------



## anton78

Scales?


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> Scales?


Nope


----------



## Jason1wood

There already?

I didn't get any joy from them.


----------



## Daren

Fake goods - button tamper?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Fake goods - button tamper?












If you want the best ones but you don't ask questions them Brother I'm your man ....


----------



## Daren

I'll take that


----------



## PPapa

Is that a beard or a shadow?


----------



## Daren

Picture at the bottom right of the montage hurts my eyes


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Picture at the bottom right of the montage hurts my eyes


Ah unrequited love is a bugger ain't it


----------



## Daren

How much did it cost you all in? (If you don't mind me asking Martin.. Wouldn't mind giving one a try)


----------



## Jason1wood

OCD looks good. How are the weight of them?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> OCD looks good. How are the weight of them?


500g


----------



## Jason1wood

Meant individually, do they feel good in the hand or quite lightweight?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> Meant individually, do they feel good in the hand or quite lightweight?


Only used em a couple of times tbh. More twatting about needed tomorrow


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> Only used em a couple of times tbh. More twatting about needed tomorrow


Epic IP rights infringement.


----------



## Jon

Jason1wood said:


> OCD looks good. How are the weight of them?


They look a bit blunt/smoothed compared to the real deal.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jon said:


> They look a bit blunt/smoothed compared to the real deal.


Dunno not used proper OCD ...and am unlikely too at £130


----------



## Jason1wood

Mrboots2u said:


> Dunno not used proper OCD ...and am unlikely too at £130


Me neither


----------



## Missy

Mrboots2u said:


> Only used em a couple of times tbh. More twatting about needed tomorrow


Right come on, it's been tomorrow for several hours, do share. 

Edited to add... Eyes just started working, you have three sets? That's interesting.


----------



## I Know Nothing

Not today, but used for the 1st time today, a subdued coloured forum keepcup.

So cool, the teenager has made a failed attempt to claim it, may need another.

Thanks Glenn.


----------



## jeebsy

Jon said:


> Epic IP rights infringement.


Bore off.


----------



## Jon

jeebsy said:


> Bore off.


Huh?


----------



## PPapa

PPapa said:


> Oh no! Anyone else had that happening?
> 
> It seems like no beans were spilled, thankfully.


Just a follow-up, got a new bag of beans today. It was extra padded, too.


----------



## DoubleShot

These two imported European fellas...




























Many thanks @PeterL and Mrs L!


----------



## Missy

Tramp! The courier seemed a little bemused... Thanks @dfk41 for putting "tramp!" On the courier notes!

Wasn't going to try it out just yet, but I'm in the middle of some coursework, toddler is out and baby asleep, so I couldn't resist a distraction!


----------



## jlarkin

Also received revelation cups today, needless to say they are a pleasure!

Also these rather lovely smelling beanses!


----------



## PPapa

Very happy today! I don't celebrate birthdays (which is still few days away), but that was an excuse to try out few things I wouldn't be able to justify otherwise







.

#CoffeeDoesntMatter


----------



## NickdeBug

Hopefully a few bags of Sundlaug goodness


----------



## macdaddymac

@DoubleShot, I love those , where did you get them ? thanks


----------



## GCGlasgow

macdaddymac said:


> @DoubleShot, I love those , where did you get them ? thanks


Search 'revelation cup group buy' or words to that effect.


----------



## DoubleShot

macdaddymac said:


> @DoubleShot, I love those , where did you get them ? thanks


 @PeterL very kindly organised a group buy and got a load of us a deal on them recently.

Couple of links about them:

https://www.larbreacafe.com/accessoires-et-machines/tasse-revelation/#/15-couleur-graphite/17-soucoupe-tasse_avec_sa_soucoupe

http://sprudge.com/chic-new-coffee-cups-paris-course-89378.html


----------



## NickdeBug

NickdeBug said:


> Hopefully a few bags of Sundlaug goodness


My happy thoughts worked









Cheers Matt

View attachment 20785


----------



## Daren

Hurry up and rest!!!!


----------



## Daren

Its a bumper delivery day!!


----------



## PPapa

Can't wait!


----------



## anton78

Oh my. It's beautiful. And heavy enough to use as a murder weapon in cleudo....









Thanks @BeanAbout !


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Glad you like it! she's a really beauty isn't she.

happy tamping


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

anton78 said:


> Oh my. It's beautiful. And heavy enough to use as a murder weapon in cleudo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @BeanAbout !


That oozes quality


----------



## Scotford

More info on the above tamp plz...


----------



## anton78

I bought it from Beanabout via this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31271-Sold-Torr-Goldfinger-Black-tamper

There's a link to the original in there. Torr Goldfinger.


----------



## Scotford

Ahh okay cheers. Not seen a black one before.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

pretty excited about this - now to get searching the forum for recipes.


----------



## fluffles

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> pretty excited about this - now to get searching the forum for recipes.


Looks like the 155, is it? I've brewed with both V60 and Kalita 155. My experience with the Kalita is that it drains slower than the V60 and produces a slightly higher EY at the same grind, recipe and technique. If you're a pourover stirer (as I am) then you need to be vigilant of the coffee getting driven and stuck in the wave creases as your stir, where they can remain high and dry by the end. This can be countered either by accurate pouring into the creases to wash them down and/or a little wiggle/swirl (I do this after the first pour following the bloom).

The papers are a pain to rinse in the 155 too, the wave creases get all messed up and start collapsing. If you insist on rinsing, a slow pour right in the very centre is the only way I;ve found. Recently I've stopped rinsing and haven't noticed any paper taste.

Have fun!


----------



## jlarkin

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> pretty excited about this - now to get searching the forum for recipes.


Oh da shiny shiny!

Sorry not on this forum, but I enjoyed this video:






Also not rinsing as well as being advocated by fluffles was recently endorsed by mwjb, ppapa and me


----------



## Jon

It's like Christmas day here.



















Cheers @whiteyj


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A Kilio of Beans from Berlin and a revelation cup


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Thanks for the very helpful tips! I already decided not to bother rinsing the papers for the reasons you describe. First couple of brews have been pretty good.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

fluffles said:


> Looks like the 155, is it? I've brewed with both V60 and Kalita 155.


Yep, the 155. I've just followed the Drop Coffee recipe so far which looks very much along the standard v60 lines, 16g coffee, 260g water over 3 mins. First impressions are that it tasted a bit strong for my tastes but I haven't taken out the refractometer yet, fancy having a good old play around for a bit first. I'm hoping it'll be more consistent than the v60 (which is probably about my technique as much as anything else).


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

....and we got an L1 in the post this week too. Thanks Reiss! This machine will sit alongside the L2 already in the roastery and will allow us to do demos properly.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Never had spotted dick coffee - wonder if it goes with custard?


----------



## PGT

Today I got a new hopper for my grinder and a new milk frothing jug. Both from Espresso Underground.

Thanks to GlennV for pointing me to them, great service and cheaper than I had found elsewhere on the internet.


----------



## Jason1wood

A bit late to the party, but got the Rev cups today, and must say, they are lovely.


----------



## James811

1kg mocha Java

350g of a Nicaraguan SO

Roasted yesterday. Any good for brewed or still too early?


----------



## Scotford

Works well. Took a little bit of experimenting but instantly improved flow and distribution from the EK


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters

Really looking forward to trying these


----------



## Jez H

The Systemic Kid said:


> Never had spotted dick coffee - wonder if it goes with custard?
> 
> View attachment 20799


When are you cracking in to them? I'm trying to hold off for a few days! Let me know your thoughts, they sound great!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Scotford said:


> Works well. Took a little bit of experimenting but instantly improved flow and distribution from the EK


Where is that from? - looks just like the HG-One receptacle.


----------



## bronc

From the makers of the HG-1 http://lynweber.com/product/blind-shaker/


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

bronc said:


> From the makers of the HG-1 http://lynweber.com/product/blind-shaker/


Doh. I want one. I really want one. Anyone know if anyone is selling this in the UK?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'd really love to send the jam funnel packing. I hate that thing, just so annoying to use.


----------



## bronc

I think not. Scotford ordered his from the US.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Hmm, that's a shame. A lot of cash - wonder whether there is tax to pay on top too? - I used to love that thing on the HG-One though, it's very well made and super satisfying in use. I doubt I'll be able to stop myself.........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jez H said:


> When are you cracking in to them? I'm trying to hold off for a few days! Let me know your thoughts, they sound great!


Monday - got the custard ready to go


----------



## The Systemic Kid

bronc said:


> From the makers of the HG-1 http://lynweber.com/product/blind-shaker/


Jeez. $63.00 - ouch. I use a cocktail measure for the EK and stick my hand over the top when giving a good WDT. Lot cheaper.


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'd really love to send the jam funnel packing. I hate that thing, just so annoying to use.


3d printed funnel mate, mine's got locking lugs and everything


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Forget FedEx! Xpenno delivers on a Sunday on a bank holiday weekend.

A taste selection from the US! Cheers Spence!


----------



## jeebsy

That Wrecking Ball yirg is amazing


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jeebsy said:


> 3d printed funnel mate, mine's got locking lugs and everything


Now I I like the sound of that.


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Now I I like the sound of that.


Best EK related purchase going. Sits on the edge of the basket so you don't get any indentation.

  20160501_191828 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  20160501_191851 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  20160501_191913 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  received_10201356805678820 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## anton78

+1 for the funnel. The most useful bit of kit I own for keeping Mrs Anton happy.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

jeebsy said:


> Best EK related purchase going. Sits on the edge of the basket so you don't get any indentation.
> 
> 20160501_191828 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> 20160501_191851 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> 20160501_191913 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> received_10201356805678820 by wjheenan, on Flickr


That's very cool indeed. Where did you get it from?


----------



## jeebsy

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> That's very cool indeed. Where did you get it from?


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22400-FOR-SALE-3D-Printed-Parts


----------



## coffeechap

Lee see if it is the same as the hg1 tumbler with an extra lid, if so I have the tumbler


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> That Wrecking Ball yirg is amazing


Sow dens, AP or Spro?


----------



## jeebsy

Chemex


----------



## bronc

@jeebsy do you do any form of WDT with the EK43?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Chemex


Bugger! Haven't got one.


----------



## jeebsy

bronc said:


> @jeebsy do you do any form of WDT with the EK43?


No, just a shake to level


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

coffeechap said:


> Lee see if it is the same as the hg1 tumbler with an extra lid, if so I have the tumbler


It looks as though it is mate. The lid is a neat little touch but it's a lot of cash for what it is.


----------



## Obnic

Not sure this really belongs here but can't think of anywhere better. Saw this in Rome at the weekend outside a roastery. Brilliant idea for those panic moments when you run out of beans at night:


----------



## DoubleShot

Bet number 15 is a popular choice irrespective of whether the beans inside taste good or not?!


----------



## Scotford

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Doh. I want one. I really want one. Anyone know if anyone is selling this in the UK?


No one. LWW website is the only place at the moment.


----------



## Scotford

I also think it's slightly different in shape from the tumbler that comes with the HG1. Haven't ever used one to compare though.


----------



## PPapa

Is it fair to say that I got clever today?


----------



## Kman10

looking forward to these


----------



## anton78

Well considering these were roasted on Saturday that's a quick delivery!


----------



## PPapa

Put the damn kettle oooooon!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Exciting new upgrade


----------



## Missy

Mrboots2u said:


> Exciting new upgrade


What on earth? That logo looks like it should vibrate


----------



## anton78

Missy said:


> What on earth? That logo looks like it should vibrate


Yep, I thought pneumatic drill too.


----------



## MarkT

Was biting my nails for this after I've ordered from Madebyknock.com on the 30 April, as people said its gonna take weeks to arrived. However it turned up with first class Recorded delivery this morning. Woooo hooooo. So happy.


----------



## DoubleShot

@MarkT

You're in for a treat.

Now to find that thread all about settings and tips etc for felgrind...


----------



## MarkT

I know I was just about to do that once I got coffee.







)


----------



## PPapa

Is it powder coated? Looks different to the black I've got.


----------



## MarkT

It's just the black Aluminium body. The only type instock at the time I bought it.


----------



## James811

A nice shiny tamper for my cheaply machine. Just made another shot. I've found I'm preferring a lungo type shot at around 10g in 30g out more than 20g out. Just had an espresso of San pascual and it was lovely!


----------



## DoubleShot

PPapa said:


> Is it powder coated? Looks different to the black I've got.


Could it be slightly different to differentiate from the v1?


----------



## NickdeBug

DoubleShot said:


> Could it be slightly different to differentiate from the v1?


it's very shiny.

fingerprint magnet


----------



## Mrboots2u

Missy said:


> What on earth? That logo looks like it should vibrate


It's a shower screen


----------



## PPapa

I even tried to take a photo with the flash on, but mine doesn't have that much bling anyway.


----------



## DoubleShot

The two certainly look different. Wouldn't surprise me if Peter changed the finish in addition to upgrading the innards slightly with the current v2 variation?


----------



## PPapa

Mine is V1.2 bought on Christmas Eve.










Edit: 2015 December to be more clear as Christmas happens every year.


----------



## DoubleShot

Maybe Peter did a custom paint job for MarkT in light of recent murmurings on the other thread by member in Paris who hasn't received his yet?


----------



## malling

MarkT said:


> Was biting my nails for this after I've ordered from Madebyknock.com on the 30 April, as people said its gonna take weeks to arrived. However it turned up with first class Recorded delivery this morning. Woooo hooooo. So happy.


Impressive, I ordered mine 10 days before you still haven't seen the sight of it 

Did you get a shipment notification?

But congrats with this gorgeous grinder


----------



## MarkT

It could be. Hahaha. The website said its the 2016 version. I wasn't expecting to received it for weeks mind you. Lol


----------



## DoubleShot

Hang onto it lad, could become a collectors item in time!


----------



## MarkT

malling said:


> Impressive, I ordered mine 10 days before you still haven't seen the sight of it
> 
> Did you get a shipment notification?
> 
> But congrats with this gorgeous grinder


No I didn't get any shipment notification or anything of sort. All I got was a confirmation of purchase. I paid through credit card just in case.

I'm really sorry yours hasn't turned up yet. Which one did you order?


----------



## The resurrection

First time at avenue looking foreward to this lot


----------



## YerbaMate170

New Kenyan from Small Batch.


----------



## malling

MarkT said:


> No I didn't get any shipment notification or anything of sort. All I got was a confirmation of purchase. I paid through credit card just in case.
> 
> I'm really sorry yours hasn't turned up yet. Which one did you order?


The same one you got! But perhaps he ships orders at the same time so I might get it a bit later as I'm living further away.


----------



## MarkT

Possibly, not sure what other delivery method he uses. Royal Mail can sometime be a pain. It could go wrong in many ways. We've had one particular postman not leaving parcels in the recycling bin and next door without leaving notes. Lol.


----------



## jlarkin

YerbaMate170 said:


> New Kenyan from Small Batch.


Sounds good and I haven't even checked it  - I'd be interested to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Scotford

A new custom roast for batching in the shop (many thanks Dumo!)










A really amazing new gin for some cocktails came too:










And a really lovely chap dropped off some samples of some coffee...


----------



## Scotford

Gonna sneak it into our cupping tomorrow evening and will see what is made of it


----------



## Missy

Scotford said:


> Gonna sneak it into our cupping tomorrow evening and will see what is made of it


What the gin?! Great idea.


----------



## Scotford

Missy said:


> What the gin?! Great idea.


The gin will be mixed with many different coffee based cocktails for after so kinda!


----------



## Missy

Scotford said:


> The gin will be mixed with many different coffee based cocktails for after so kinda!


I figured it probably would be. Gin and coffee has been a bit of a revelation for me the last couple of weeks, possibly dangerously so!

I just had images of people looking into a cup and wondering why the coffee looked so much like water.


----------



## Scotford

I could boil it and use it as a wildcard on the cupping table...


----------



## Jacko112

Looking forward to these after they've rested..


----------



## The resurrection

Just arrived today many thanks to coffee chap she is a beauty


----------



## James811

Lovely tamper. How can something so simple be so pleasing


----------



## mike57

I've using a battery powered frother for ages to put milky foam on V60 coffee. It was particularly useless but I had a dream that one day I'd have a steam powered wand.

Recently I tried a cafetiere with some partial success but after watching a Bialetti tuttuocrema video on youtube decided that that was the answer. Or rather, this somewhat cheaper 'copy'. Ordered Monday and delivered yesterday

It works.

But then the gods smiled on me and a Gaggia Classic came up on ebay today. I should get it on Monday







- so another post then.

One hand operated frother surplus after a very useful, but very short ,life.


----------



## James811

Not postie bought but I got this at Asia, I think it's lovely, brushed brass French press £5!


----------



## Scotford

Just an FYI. Cupping notes included silage and burning tyres.


----------



## James811

No good @Scotford?


----------



## Scotford

James811 said:


> No good @Scotford?


Twas great


----------



## Scotford

N o t


----------



## Missy

Scotford said:


> Just an FYI. Cupping notes included silage and burning tyres.


Silage has a certain warm sweet smell that might be a compliment in disguise... Though I'm not sure I'd want to drink it!


----------



## Yes Row

Ordered in a drunken haze on Saturday.

It's just strange and I could easily live without it. Will I use it, doubt it. Keep an eye on the for sale section!


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha what's that - a Keep Horn? That is quite random.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

want to have a shave and shower but dont want to miss the knock on the door

We are currently experiencing issues retrieving your parcel information at this time. Please try again later


----------



## Missy

Yes Row said:


> Ordered in a drunken haze on Saturday... Will I use it, doubt it.


All the things you really need are ordered in drunken hazes. That's incredibly cool. (No I won't be buying it from you though!)


----------



## Missy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> want to have a shave and shower.


I've been feeling like that for nearly two years!


----------



## Yes Row

Missy said:


> All the things you really need are ordered in drunken hazes. That's incredibly cool. (No I won't be buying it from you though!)


It comes with wrist and shoulder straps...it's pure tosh.

£15 well spent!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Missy said:


> I've been feeling like that for nearly two years!


Whats stopping you?


----------



## jeebsy

Yes Row said:


> Ordered in a drunken haze on Saturday.
> 
> It's just strange and I could easily live without it. Will I use it, doubt it. Keep an eye on the for sale section!


I've been asked to make a takeaway coffee in one of them before...they don't fit under the group


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Yes Row said:


> Ordered in a drunken haze on Saturday.
> 
> It's just strange and I could easily live without it. Will I use it, doubt it. Keep an eye on the for sale section!


This reminds me of the gogirl


----------



## Missy

Yes Row said:


> It comes with wrist and shoulder straps...it's pure tosh.
> 
> £15 well spent!


Wrist and shoulder straps?! Incredible!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## Missy

Ooooh. Box opening ceremony!!!


----------



## PPapa

Jumbo Ratty said:


> want to have a shave and shower but dont want to miss the knock on the door
> 
> We are currently experiencing issues retrieving your parcel information at this time. Please try again later


Just don't. Though I've shaved recently. Just the other part of the head.


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


>


Proper grinder?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Here it is, to celebrate me hitting 2000 post I bought a new grinder


----------



## bronc

@Mrboots2u thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Scotford

The good sh*t came today:


----------



## Daren

bronc said:


> @Mrboots2u thanks for the recommendation


I can second that recommendation...


----------



## Wobin19

Daren said:


> I can second that recommendation...


Are you brewing or spro'ing with these ? I need to order some beans today.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobin19 said:


> Are you brewing or spro'ing with these ? I need to order some beans today.


Adado was good for spro for sure . Not tried the others at home


----------



## Daren

^^ what he said ^^



Wobin19 said:


> Are you brewing or spro'ing with these ? I need to order some beans today.


----------



## malling

The feldgrind finally arrived after a long wait


----------



## MarkT

Nice and shiny!


----------



## Sharkie

Not quite delivered by postie as I collected myself.

Big thanks to Coffeechap! I can't stop smiling


----------



## PPapa

Such a beauty...


----------



## Sharkie




----------



## DoubleShot

One word...WOW!

A thing of beauty for sure. If you don't already have one, perhaps a Torr Goldfinger Ti coated in black to go with your pieces of art?


----------



## DoubleShot

@malling

That looks the same finish as @MarkT felgrind. Perhaps this is the finish on all units Peter is releasing nowadays? Different to what some other members received despite being the newer v2 models.


----------



## Sharkie

Already got that one covered


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Sharkie said:


> View attachment 20951
> View attachment 20952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20953


That looks so well engineered,, very impressive


----------



## Jason1wood

Sharkie said:


> View attachment 20943
> 
> 
> Not quite delivered by postie as I collected myself.
> 
> Big thanks to Coffeechap! I can't stop smiling


That is a real beauty, what is it and can I get one?!? Hehe


----------



## Sharkie

Heavily modified Versalab M3.

Have a word with Frank (terra nova) he will build you one


----------



## Wobin19

Sharkie said:


> View attachment 20943
> 
> 
> Not quite delivered by postie as I collected myself.
> 
> Big thanks to Coffeechap! I can't stop smiling


Wow that looks awesome.


----------



## Jason1wood

Looks like this will have to be my last move of the grinder stakes. Can't stop drooling.

Will have a look at costs etc. Maybe a year but I will have one.


----------



## Sharkie

Jason1wood said:


> Looks like this will have to be my last move of the grinder stakes. Can't stop drooling.
> 
> Will have a look at costs etc. Maybe a year but I will have one.


It's one of those itches you just have to scratch.


----------



## DoubleShot

What is the actual grind quality like and which other grinders would it be on par with as a comparison?


----------



## DavidBondy

I think this one was built by Frank for JJ in Spain and is very, very modified - much more so than mine!

Nice!


----------



## Scotford

Even i'm on the Sundlaug vibes as of today


----------



## Jollybean

Beautiful grinder Sharkie. A real work of art and engineering.


----------



## Drewster

Jumbo Ratty said:


> That looks so well engineered,, very impressive





Jollybean said:


> Beautiful grinder Sharkie. A real work of art and engineering.


It's even nicer face to face - really the Dogs!! and it grinds with a gentle whisper.



DoubleShot said:


> What is the actual grind quality like and which other grinders would it be on par with as a comparison?


Well the shot the Chap pulled for me was very nice...

If I am honest I don't even aspire to this level of kit.... but it was an experience having a shot ground on this beauty and then pulled on a Londinium.

I was picking up a Torr Goldfinger which is also very nice but somewhat more affordable.


----------



## DoubleShot

All round to @Sharkie place then to taste test the quality of espresso from said Versalab/L1 combo! ☕


----------



## Sharkie

DoubleShot said:


> All round to @Sharkie place then to taste test the quality of espresso from said Versalab/L1 combo! ☕


Anybody ever finds themselves in the Chipping Norton area the are more than welcome


----------



## Jason1wood

Probably worth the drive from Newcastle upon Tyne.

Bloody love the looks.


----------



## Jason1wood

Just got the girlfriends approval.

That's the hard part done, now to source a Versalab M3


----------



## Sharkie

Jason1wood said:


> Just got the girlfriends approval.
> 
> That's the hard part done, now to source a Versalab M3


A couple of nice ones here but not for sale I fear


----------



## malling

DoubleShot said:


> @malling
> 
> That looks the same finish as @MarkT felgrind. Perhaps this is the finish on all units Peter is releasing nowadays? Different to what some other members received despite being the newer v2 models.


Looks like it and also has the nerost black burrs - it defiantly look nice - perhaps he decided to change it a short while ago and didn't bother to tell about it.


----------



## DoubleShot

Is the new finish a finger print magnet?


----------



## DoubleShot

Sharkie said:


> A couple of nice ones here but not for sale I fear


Careful lads, that your other halves don't catch you watching that grinder p0rn video, lol!


----------



## malling

DoubleShot said:


> Is the new finish a finger print magnet?


I don't think it's bad, I certainly don't notice it, but I only had it for less then a day and used it once!

But then I had few things in polished stainless steel and aluminum that is like a magnet for fingerprints

If I had the money I certainly wouldn't buy a fancy grinder in polished metal! The one I had where a nightmare to keep spotless

Not that I really NEED one

I would also prefer my next machine not to be polished as I'm getting tired of keeping it spotless.


----------



## NickdeBug

Scotford said:


> Even i'm on the Sundlaug vibes as of today


The Guatamalan is sensational in milk.

Sundlaug are far and away my favourite roaster at the moment. All credit to Matt.


----------



## Yes Row

Delivered Friday. Roasted 28/4 from the coffee collective. It's their £1 offer bag. Signed up for 2 bags a month.

Time will tell with delivery/roasting dates moving forward, but I'm happy with these as it means they are pre-rested

Very good, cherries and acidic fruits, in a good way


----------



## Grimley

No postie again, but a day trip to Brighton this weekend resulted in this haul....


----------



## DoubleShot

If @simcafe video review of Smallbatch Goldstone is anything to go by then you're in for a treat with those beans.


----------



## PPapa

It's not stupid if it works, right?


----------



## Trey

?


----------



## DoubleShot

That is genius, surprised someone didn't invent it before!


----------



## PPapa

DoubleShot said:


> That is genius, surprised someone didn't invent it before!


Even BellaBarista stocks a version of them for £18. I got them for £5.99 on eBay - seem to be pretty accurate. The scoop bit is removable and fits into the Aeropress inner tube.

Finally solved the problem on how to weigh the beans while camping. I was lucky enough to find some sort of accommodation (huts, hostels, etc) over the winter, but summer is approaching and won't be back to instant!


----------



## NickdeBug

PPapa said:


> It's not stupid if it works, right?


Those beans look huge!

Do you have small hands?


----------



## PPapa

NickdeBug said:


> Those beans look huge!
> 
> Do you have small hands?


Those are LSOL beans. Must be perspective.

Also it could be the fact that I'm younger than most of the folk here.


----------



## GCGlasgow

I think the Barn LSOL beans are pretty big and heavy.


----------



## Daren

PPapa said:


> Even BellaBarista stocks a version of them for £18. I got them for £5.99 on eBay - seem to be pretty accurate. The scoop bit is removable and fits into the Aeropress inner tube.
> 
> Finally solved the problem on how to weigh the beans while camping. I was lucky enough to find some sort of accommodation (huts, hostels, etc) over the winter, but summer is approaching and won't be back to instant!


EBay linky please!!! I'm gonna add one to my camping coffee rig


----------



## Daren

PPapa said:


> it could be the fact that I'm younger than most of the folk here.


Cheeky fek


----------



## PPapa

Daren said:


> EBay linky please!!! I'm gonna add one to my camping coffee rig


Here ya go:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/151890943667


----------



## Scotford

NickdeBug said:


> The Guatamalan is sensational in milk.


You were right! First EK shot I pulled hit the MONEYYYY and made a properly amazing flat white! the Rwanda was better as espresso and filter though and that sold me.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Only drinking this via the V60 at the moment as the Espresso machine is still packed away. Needs some more grinder tuning to get the best out of this but making a lovely juicy cup.


----------



## Scotford

Some beans courtesy of @Mrboots2u and a shedload of keepcups for the retail shelf.


----------



## Wobin19

Coffee!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Wobin19

Not heard of nor tried Sundlaug Coffee Co. beans before. Read elsewhere that currently NickdeBug's favourite coffee roaster so must be good! Will be interested to hear what you think of those, once you've tried them?


----------



## Wobin19

DoubleShot said:


> @Wobin19
> 
> Not heard of nor tried Sundlaug Coffee Co. beans before. Read elsewhere that currently NickdeBug's favourite coffee roaster so must be good! Will be interested to hear what you think of those, once you've tried them?


I definitely will post follow up in the beans section. I really fancied trying something new, so looking forward to these. I may aeropress / v60 'em but will be going for the usual espresso first.

I think it was Nicklebug's and MrBoots enthusiasm that helped my choice along!


----------



## Scotford

Sundlaug are so good they've made it onto my list of guests at the shop


----------



## GCGlasgow

DoubleShot said:


> @Wobin19
> 
> Not heard of nor tried Sundlaug Coffee Co. beans before. Read elsewhere that currently NickdeBug's favourite coffee roaster so must be good! Will be interested to hear what you think of those, once you've tried them?


yeh just seen them getting mentioned recently will be interested to know what [people think of them, just visited the website.


----------



## malling

DoubleShot said:


> @Wobin19
> 
> Not heard of nor tried Sundlaug Coffee Co. beans before. Read elsewhere that currently NickdeBug's favourite coffee roaster so must be good! Will be interested to hear what you think of those, once you've tried them?


I never tried them either, but am getting them soon, can only say I look forward to it and it certainly is cheaper then the Barn


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Sundlaug are so good they've made it onto my list of guests at the shop


Any personal favourites from Sundlaug?


----------



## Scotford

Rwandan at the moment. Killing the toffee apple vibes.


----------



## DoubleShot

Just browsing the website which seems quite slow. Due to increased traffic from forum members after Wobin19 posted a photo of his Icelandic coffee haul?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sundlaug had been a BNM favourite for a while, think @Xpenno turned us into them


----------



## Scotford

Just an FYI, the service from them is literally second to none. Easily one of the top at that I've ever encountered


----------



## cambosheff

Not too shabby for £65 inc delivery I thought!


----------



## DoubleShot

This little fella (Orphan Espresso dosing funnel) courtesy of @cambosheff

Cheers mate.


----------



## Asgross

Can't wait


----------



## DoubleShot

@cambosheff

You getting ready to enter a latte art competition per chance? Oh, hang on...one just recently finished didn't it? 

@Asgross

Which beans are those with an image of Darth Vader on the label?


----------



## Asgross

San Augustin Guatemala washed

From Artisan roast


----------



## Mrboots2u

Quite original branding and tasting notes on these....


----------



## Asgross

D


----------



## YerbaMate170

Rave Hunkute arrived today, I see Rave have recently(?) started using some fancy new resealable packaging. I approve!


----------



## jtldurnall

May have bought a ticket on the hype train, let's see where it leads.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jtldurnall said:


> May have bought a ticket on the hype train, let's see where it leads.


Whose driving the train ?


----------



## jtldurnall

Mrboots2u said:


> Whose driving the train ?


Currently an Ethiopian welding a v60. The bloom smells delightful.


----------



## RoskoBeans

58mm flat to replace the plastic..... Wish I'd done it ages ago!


----------



## Jon

Not actually coffee related; ebay special!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Jon

That should come in handy for making your way to the post office faster, lol!


----------



## Jon

DoubleShot said:


> @Jon
> 
> That should come in handy for making your way to the post office faster, lol!


It is my daily commuter - now I don't work in the garden office!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

All the way from China, cost £10 and took 2 weeks to arrive


----------



## Daren

Hairy_Hogg said:


> All the way from China, cost £10 and took 2 weeks to arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21160


Is it genuine? It's very cheap (and don't usually come with the tote bag?)


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Daren said:


> Is it genuine? It's very cheap (and don't usually come with the tote bag?)


Genuine Airpress which is an Aeropress 'tribute'

Works fine though...


----------



## 9719

Another months worth


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

New papers for CCD and my 01 V60 plus a new ceramic 01 V60 as my plastic one will be going to work with me.


----------



## Grimley

to go with the classic that's in transit from gaggiamanualservice.com.


----------



## nufc1

mines_abeer said:


> View attachment 21188
> 
> 
> Another months worth


Ooo, are these new bags from Rave with a better seal???


----------



## 9719

Yeah fancy bags from Rave but wasted on me as will decant into an air tight resealable can for daily use


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Hairy_Hogg said:


> New papers for CCD and my 01 V60 plus a new ceramic 01 V60 as my plastic one will be going to work with me.


Dropped and broke the ceramic V60 after two brews...


----------



## Jon

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Dropped and broke the ceramic V60 after two brews...


I've got one you can have.


----------



## Rhubarb

I have a new grinder & it's magnificent! Cant believe the difference! ? Pleasure doing business with you anton78


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Jon said:


> I've got one you can have.


That's kind mate, will drop you a PM


----------



## Vieux Clou

There's a couple of kg of Bahia from Café Négril swanning about somewhere between Toulouse and here. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## YerbaMate170

I got some new button batteries for my scales, though, not entirely sure it's the battery that's the issue... Might just be time to upgrade/seek advice for cheapish scale recommendations.


----------



## R6GYY

This, from HasBean . . . .


----------



## anton78

It may be a bit dark for some folks' tastes, but if I could only drink one coffee for the rest of my days I'd happily choose Stewart's sunset espresso...


----------



## hotmetal

Today, a notice to complete a tax return. Tomorrow some of Jollybean's Rocko with a bit of luck (unless my Rave order beats it).


----------



## jlarkin

Nice packaging and info + great price. Thanks Casa looking forward to getting into these next week


----------



## michal-mi

not from postie, but from my lovely wife, a big surprise with super tasty coffee cake for our anniversary


----------



## Missy

michal-mi said:


> not from postie, but from my lovely wife, a big surprise with super tasty coffee cake for our anniversary
> 
> View attachment 21334
> View attachment 21335


Wow! Just amazing! That has to be one of the best cakes I've seen! That's some serious skill.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

My latest consignment of Rave beans and a game I won on ebay


----------



## hotmetal

My latest consignment of Rave beans. I did not win anything on ebay.


----------



## NickdeBug

Have to admit that, of the two, I prefer the look of hotmetal's selection.

Rarely bought a bad bean from Rave though (although the buggers were shut yesterday so I didn't get the chance when I dropped by)


----------



## Asgross

Mine also arrived

Couldn't wait

Opened the Ethiopian - wow lovely espresso

17.5 into 41


----------



## hotmetal

Wow that's some stash!


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


>


Like the strategically placed Japanese knife!


----------



## hotmetal

Haha yeah well spotted. Used it to open the postal bags but actually that's new as well, although obviously not coffee related.


----------



## DoubleShot

Love that marbling effect on the blade. Does that signify multiple layers of steel?


----------



## hotmetal

Yes, it's a folded (damask) made of SG2 powder steel. HRC62 so it goes nice and sharp. Really nice fit and finish, it's only little but it's my best one.


----------



## Vieux Clou

This (well it's not here yet but UPS will be here around lunchtime):









(pic half-inched from Thomann.de)

If I'm not allowed coffee I'm bloody well going to make a noise about it.


----------



## Drewster

hotmetal said:


> Haha yeah well spotted. *Used it to open the postal bags* but actually that's new as well, although obviously not coffee related.





hotmetal said:


> Yes, it's a *folded (damask) made of SG2 powder steel*. HRC62 so it goes nice and sharp. Really nice fit and finish, it's only little but it's my best one.


:-O :-(

Just to clarify - You use your nice new (and pretty expensive) knife as a letter opener!!

Do you also use your Torr Goldfinger as a hammer?


----------



## hotmetal

Er, I knew someone would say that! It's not paper, only those plastic mailing bags, which it went through with barely any resistance so you need not fear for my blade! The Torr is also treated with kid gloves I can assure you!


----------



## Rhys

..wheres I was bashing chicken fillets out with my old tamper


----------



## anton78

There is absolutely no justification for this. I do love a gadget though. Unfortunately they were delivered to home instead of work as requested. Wifey was at home today...


----------



## Scotford

Just a few bags...


----------



## hotmetal

31 by any chance?


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> There is absolutely no justification for this. I do love a gadget though. Unfortunately they were delivered to home instead of work as requested. Wifey was at home today...


Gotta love them lunars, wouldn't be without mine now


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> Gotta love them lunars, wouldn't be without mine now


Mrs Anton found the invoice 

"Is this in pounds?!"

I may be in for a bollocking later...


----------



## NickdeBug

It's an investment.

You could probably sell it for twice what you paid for it in 2 years time.

You are actually making money by buying it.

Money that can be spent on shoes or holidays in the future.


----------



## UncleJake

anton78 said:


> Mrs Anton found the invoice
> 
> "Is this in pounds?!"
> 
> I may be in for a bollocking later...


Not an appropriate time to say "it's also in kilograms if you'd prefer?"


----------



## PPapa

Woo, day saved!


----------



## Mister_Tad

NickdeBug said:


> It's an investment.
> 
> You could probably sell it for twice what you paid for it in 2 years time.
> 
> You are actually making money by buying it.


You think so, or tongue in cheek? I've not been tracking the coffee scale price index lately. These coffee types are pretty mental after all so it wouldn't surprise me if someone was prepared to pay £350+ for a scale at a point when maybe they no longer produce them.

I've just had the Brewista scale drop through the letterbox this morning - my last £6 job started to give inconsistencies after just a couple of weeks. I checked out the lunar of course, but couldn't bring myself to parting with that amount when on paper the only difference between it and the £40 Brewista seems to be "teh shinies!"

The Brewista just had its first use and I'm pretty happy with it - 6 different modes that are easy to switch between and make sense for ways you might use the scale, incredibly responsive and very easy to use - dare I ask, what am I missing out on by not having the lunar?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jumbo Ratty said:


> My latest consignment of Rave beans and a game I won on ebay


The seller forgot to include the instructions booklet for the game. Got that in the post today


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Just a few bags...


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> 31 by any chance?


50. 31 is the roast date.


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


>


What did you go for?


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> What did you go for?


Guji for Saturday, Sasaba for Sunday, few other bits and pieces to drink at home


----------



## Spy

Wow, that is a lot of beans - good luck for the weekend


----------



## skittish

Just backed Simpli press Coffee brewer today, really love the design


----------



## anton78

Mister_Tad said:


> You think so, or tongue in cheek? I've not been tracking the coffee scale price index lately. These coffee types are pretty mental after all so it wouldn't surprise me if someone was prepared to pay £350+ for a scale at a point when maybe they no longer produce them.
> 
> I've just had the Brewista scale drop through the letterbox this morning - my last £6 job started to give inconsistencies after just a couple of weeks. I checked out the lunar of course, but couldn't bring myself to parting with that amount when on paper the only difference between it and the £40 Brewista seems to be "teh shinies!"
> 
> The Brewista just had its first use and I'm pretty happy with it - 6 different modes that are easy to switch between and make sense for ways you might use the scale, incredibly responsive and very easy to use - dare I ask, what am I missing out on by not having the lunar?


For the extra money it's pretty much unjustifiable. However I got annoyed with my brewistas regularly shorting out due to water in the battery compartment. My fault, but the lunars are more waterproof and I had a couple of hundred quid floating about from a grinder sale. They are shinier too, obvs, just not £150 shinier.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mister_Tad said:


> You think so, or tongue in cheek? I've not been tracking the coffee scale price index lately. These coffee types are pretty mental after all so it wouldn't surprise me if someone was prepared to pay £350+ for a scale at a point when maybe they no longer produce them.
> 
> I've just had the Brewista scale drop through the letterbox this morning - my last £6 job started to give inconsistencies after just a couple of weeks. I checked out the lunar of course, but couldn't bring myself to parting with that amount when on paper the only difference between it and the £40 Brewista seems to be "teh shinies!"
> 
> The Brewista just had its first use and I'm pretty happy with it - 6 different modes that are easy to switch between and make sense for ways you might use the scale, incredibly responsive and very easy to use - dare I ask, what am I missing out on by not having the lunar?


Lunar's are black - so shiny they are not....

I have a set , the price as Anton suggests is totally unjustifiable , so i wont justify it







, i had some cash behind the sofa too ... I swap my grinder and machine out with much haste , so i just buy other stuff to keep me amused


----------



## Missy

From one price point extreme to the other. These arrived today - much thanks to @grumpydaddy for getting these together and then parcelled and out. Well sized to stick underneath the classic.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Mrboots2u said:


> Lunar's are black - so shiny they are not....
> 
> I have a set , the price as Anton suggests is totally unjustifiable , so i wont justify it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i had some cash behind the sofa too ... I swap my grinder and machine out with much haste , so i just buy other stuff to keep me amused





anton78 said:


> For the extra money it's pretty much unjustifiable. However I got annoyed with my brewistas regularly shorting out due to water in the battery compartment. My fault, but the lunars are more waterproof and I had a couple of hundred quid floating about from a grinder sale. They are shinier too, obvs, just not £150 shinier.


I think the Brewista has been redesigned recently - I saw some early reviews that called out the slick bottom and lack of feet and the unsealed battery compartment as an issue - mine has soft feet and screwed down gasket sealed battery compartment.

Generally good to know and pretty much what I expected. If the Brewista breaks within the next 12 months it will definitely be replaced with a Lunar, because at least then I can trick myself in to thinking it's *cough* good value (because it better bloody well last 5 years)


----------



## jeebsy

One of my Brewistas died at the weekend, when the second one goes it'll be replaced with Lunars.


----------



## anton78

Came a couple of days ago but I've been away. Less controversial than the scales...


----------



## Spy

Arrived yesterday. Not quite the postman as I went to pick it up


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> One of my Brewistas died at the weekend, when the second one goes it'll be replaced with Lunars.


I would love a set of these , just a tall price though


----------



## Mrboots2u

If you want the best one's but you don't ask questions then brother I'm your man ...


----------



## Missy

Mrboots2u said:


> If you want the best one's but you don't ask questions then brother I'm your man ...
> 
> View attachment 21473


So I can't ask if it's just the swirly jigs or if you got tampers too?

(Dammit that was a question *gets coat*)


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> If you want the best one's but you don't ask questions then brother I'm your man ...


Nice one Boycie (took me ages to place the song)


----------



## filthynines

Believe that I had this one before and liked it, so looking forward to trying it out. Think Monday orders from Pact are the way forward - likely get Friday's roast so less time to wait to crack it open once it gets here









edit: Roasted by Ned Stark??


----------



## Flibster

There's very few who will care about this but...

Today, I had delivered a copy of a CD I've been after for about the last 12 years.

Crowded House - Live at the Town and Country Club, London, November 9 1991. 2 CD set, never officially released but a very limited run was produced for promotional purposes. However, the version I've got it even more rare, it's in the original Capitol Records box and is great condition.

I've had a couple of different FLAC rips from the CD and even the original master DAT that the CD came from but, it's not the same as having the physical release. I could have bought several over the years, but I'm not willing to pay £80+ for a 2 cd set. This one... well... Someone didn't know what they had.









I know... Serious completionist geek...

I'm off to crank the volume up and enjoy the weather while smoking some ribs.


----------



## R6GYY

My new scales, 1000g x 0.1g


----------



## Spy

Postie delivered this on Monday. A 1.8L Airscape canister for storing my beans









Holds around 500g of beans.

Also came with a free mug which was nice.


----------



## R6GYY

Ooh. I'm considering something similar - although I'm currently leaning towards the Osaka brand . . .

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CZ0HBIQ?psc=1


----------



## Spy

I didn't see the Osaka ones. They also look good. I went with Airscape as there are a few reviews on them in the US.

I bought mine from here: http://stevia-shop.co.uk/products-page/bulletproof-upgraded/bulletproof-airscape-kitchen-canister/


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

R6GYY said:


> My new scales, 1000g x 0.1g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21503
> View attachment 21504


Bloody good value scales them : I have those myself


----------



## Craig-R872

2 new beans to try! Have put them away for a week just need to be patient.


----------



## Missy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Bloody good value scales them : I have those myself


All the best people have those scales!


----------



## Drewster

Missy said:


> All the best people have those scales!


That could be true.............. although some right n*bs have them too......

[Disclaimer] The contents of this post have no bearing, implicit or explicit, on other contributors ;-)


----------



## Missy

Drewster said:


> That could be true.............. although some right n*bs have them too......
> 
> [Disclaimer] The contents of this post have no bearing, implicit or explicit, on other contributors ;-)


You have a set too then??


----------



## Scotford

Missy said:


> All the best people have those scales!


Errrrrm


----------



## Drewster

Missy said:


> You have a set too then?


Ouch!!!


----------



## filthynines

Giving Rave a shot


----------



## James811

You're in for a late night lol


----------



## filthynines

No fear, will be leaving this in the cupboard for a few days!


----------



## James811

Sacrilege! How can you leave it haha!?


----------



## filthynines

With great difficulty!


----------



## PPapa

Also, got my degree classification for BSc Software Engineering today (2:1). Not a bad day!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Congratulations @PPapa


----------



## YerbaMate170

It's 26-27 degrees today and I've come home to discover the postlady/postman has left my Rave Hakuna Matata behind a plant pot in the drive but not really in the shade







can only hope the coffee is alright. In fairness they obviously didn't know it was coffee and in any case I'd rather they did that than took it to the post office, at least I have the beans!


----------



## PPapa

YerbaMate170 said:


> It's 26-27 degrees today and I've come home to discover the postlady/postman has left my Rave Hakuna Matata behind a plant pot in the drive but not really in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can only hope the coffee is alright. In fairness they obviously didn't know it was coffee and in any case I'd rather they did that than took it to the post office, at least I have the beans!


As I have hitchhiked a bit during my lifetime, I'd say it's your least worry. I have met a lorry driver who didn't turn the cooler on in +25C for the whole day. I clearly remember there were over 18000 eggs in the lorry! He said it saves a bit of fuel and a day or two without the cooler shouldn't be a problem anyway. Your beans have probably been left in cool/hot environment already and it might have been thrown around a wee bit, too.


----------



## Missy

PPapa said:


> As I have hitchhiked a bit during my lifetime, I'd say it's your least worry. I have met a lorry driver who didn't turn the cooler on in +25C for the whole day. I clearly remember there were over 18000 eggs in the lorry! He said it saves a bit of fuel and a day or two without the cooler shouldn't be a problem anyway. Your beans have probably been left in cool/hot environment already and it might have been thrown around a wee bit, too.


Our chickens lay eggs in the heat, then sit on them. If it's fresh enough to hatch a baby chick it's fresh enough to eat. Fridging eggs is utter nonsense


----------



## josh18t

Good day today got my mecoffee pid and my doser cone from whiteyj

Also popped into Kaffine to grab some Red Brick


----------



## mmmatron

Avenue's new Yirgacheffe, still in the test stage at the minute, they're looking for feedback. £4 a bag!


----------



## 9719

Arrived last week a Torr Tamper, 58.4 with a Zebrano Handle. And then yesterday a dosing funnel from @whiteyj







which includes a cross beam/bar at the bottom. By twisting the funnel and with the odd tap the end result is a nice level bed (?) ready for tamping. And as they say 'Pictures are worth a thousand words'!! I'm dead chuffed with the results it gives and I'm now looking for homes for various cutdown yoghurt pots, plastic items, and a jam making funnel, all offers considered!!!


----------



## James811

It's going to be a great 2 weeks home


----------



## The resurrection

Little delivery from give it the beans with 250g free coffee and free measure shot glass and free postage over £20 not a bad deal


----------



## The resurrection

Also new titanium burrs for the royal seller on eBay still has some left accepted offer of £65


----------



## UncleJake

Can barely contain my excitement. It's going to be a very long week waiting for these beauties.


----------



## YerbaMate170

Got a new kettle today, maybe it's part placebo but I'd not cleaned/de-scaled my old one in ages and I can definitely taste a difference, great clean cup this morning.


----------



## risky

A Belt-driven Mazzer. Tear down will be posted eventually.


----------



## grumpydaddy

I actually like the look of that. Looking forward to your posts on it


----------



## risky

grumpydaddy said:


> I actually like the look of that. Looking forward to your posts on it


It's really a very interesting machine. Designers must have been given the remit to basically start from scratch as it's quite different to your usual Mazzer (except the super jolly doser on the front). Given its age (1998) it must have been quite futuristic when it was launched.


----------



## Spy

A few goodies of the bean variety over the last couple of days.

Some Has Bean Finca de Licho from Costa Rica. Bought from my local bakery on Friday.









and today, the postie delivered these from Rave. I went a bit mad with the clicking of the mouse on their website !


----------



## Billy Gunn

Nothing particularly noteworthy, just some more beans (Rave Italian Job) and some descaler, first time its been done since new.


----------



## Thorsten

Moccamaster(black) arrived today.!!! Considered the Behmor, but in the end the simplicity won. Got a good price and really good service by coffee lusso (worth mentioning the forum for bit of a discount....every little helps).

I can see a caffeine loaded eve coming on...


----------



## Thorsten

Found 80 filters and 250g of their own Columbian while unpacking ...nice touch.


----------



## hippy_dude

How much does @whiteyj sell these cones for? Looks like a far more effective way of dosing the grind than my current home made one from a tonic water bottle!


----------



## Thorsten

I'd be interested too. ...and any plans for a printed OCD distributor (£100 is just ridiculous).


----------



## hippy_dude

YES! Giveitthebeans are amazing service wise! If you ever have a problem they will go out their way to sort it! Love to see other people using them.


----------



## whiteyj

@hippy_dude, @Thorsten - drop me a PM, or check out the 3d printing thread in the for sale section - funnels are £10, I've got designs for a variety of them. Could do an OCD replica sort of thing - best to PM me about it.


----------



## Thorsten

@whiteyj PM send


----------



## cambosheff

When you vaguely ask for some 'coffee stuff' for your birthday and your wife knows exactly as much as you do about what's available.........









Happy brewing!


----------



## Thorsten

whiteyj said:


> @hippy_dude, @Thorsten - drop me a PM, or check out the 3d printing thread in the for sale section - funnels are £10, I've got designs for a variety of them. Could do an OCD replica sort of thing - best to PM me about it.


Hi

I'm not sure if you got my message so I try this way to get in touch. Do you need any specific measurement info from my side other than 58mm?

Cheers Thorsten

Org. Message:

Ayup whiteyj

Thanks for your reply in the post. I would be definetly interested in a PF funnel.

I like the idea of the OCD, but was fairly shocked by the pricing. I guess in fact it's a simple idea and I thought that might be ideal for printing.

In respect to pricing I thought the same about the VST baskets, but I changed my mind about them...

Cheers

Thorsten


----------



## James811

Not so much what the postie bought as much as what I bought when in Norwich with the wife spending wedding vouchers and had to pop to Strangers where I had to ask for a coffee made in a clever dripper which I liked, so I had to happened to ask if they sell them and they happen to say yes. Not that I'd called them and asked them to keep me one behind as I'll be coming in.

My my super sneaky plan became foiled when we got home and they'd written my name on the box after I'd called yesterday to ask if they had them and to keep me one haha!


----------



## fatboyslim

More of a case of what the postie did not bring me









350g Ngunguru AA from Foundry Roasters.

2 days past due and no signs of it.


----------



## michaelg

Just arrived - mini hopper for the EK courtesy of @whiteyj. Well chuffed!


----------



## James811

That's lovely mate!


----------



## caramel

New machine and grinder









Expobar Dual Boiler and Mignon

Gone through a lot of coffee today getting it dialled in, happy with the results now but way too much caffeine for one day


----------



## Spy

Beautiful machine @caramel


----------



## caramel

Spy said:


> Beautiful machine @caramel


Thanks, I'm really impressed with it so far.


----------



## Drewster

mmmatron said:


> Avenue's new Yirgacheffe, still in the test stage at the minute, they're looking for feedback. £4 a bag!


MrsD just said (somewhat out of the blue):

Oh someone on that Bl**dy Forum has some taste then!!

This is entirely due to the sight of Orla Kiely in the background and nothing to do with coffee :-(


----------



## Jp19810

Got a delivery of beans from the guys at neighbourhood coffee in Liverpool this morning









Loving their coffee at the moment


----------



## Jurredb

Finally got some pully to go with my Gaggia


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

They actually came last Friday but only thought to post this today.


----------



## Robin.Gill

Finally got around to upgrading from my hand grinder and received my Eureka Mignon today. Just in time for a play at the weekend!


----------



## froggystyle

Some cool tea pots for the shop, some aeropress metal filters, also for the shop...

Oh and 32 ounces of coffee bean flavouring from the good old u s of america, this stuff stinks, get it on your fingers and you are stuck with it for days, but them punters sure love them flavoured coffee beans and they earn the pennies before you hate me!


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## Missy

The Kenyan Ther'i from Casa Espresso landed just as we were heading out. Beautifully presented again. I'm so sad there is none left. Between this and the San Pascual from Rave I could happily never order a different coffee again!


----------



## Phil104

More Kenyan: Workshop's Thunguri AA...just for espresso.


----------



## PPapa

It's all your fault, @DoubleShot! Setting this baby up, can't wait to hear how it performs...


----------



## johnealey

mmmatron said:


>


Snap!

but 2 more of them









Oh and 500x 250g zipped and valved Kraft bags from the Bag Broker (woo hoo, well someone has to be excited about coffee bags...)

John


----------



## Casa_Espresso

Missy said:


> The Kenyan Ther'i from Casa Espresso landed just as we were heading out. Beautifully presented again. I'm so sad there is none left. Between this and the San Pascual from Rave I could happily never order a different coffee again!


Thank you for the kind words. We have some great new coffees coming very soon to our website


----------



## skippy

The postman brought me a Fino kettle today and some speaker cable.


----------



## 4515

Good day for coffee today. LSOL and SSSSS

Also had 2 Blackvue front & rear dashcams from Amazon, along with Thomas the tank engine railway track (for my 4 year old nephew - honest !)


----------



## mmmatron

johnealey said:


> Snap!
> 
> but 2 more of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and 500x 250g zipped and valved Kraft bags from the Bag Broker (woo hoo, well someone has to be excited about coffee bags...)
> 
> John


There's another two hiding somewhere! I've got a load of foundry to work through first, should give it time to rest


----------



## Jochen

A very big

  

well packed

  

box

  

with an Eureka Olympus 75E hi-speed from elektros.it!


----------



## Scotford

PPapa said:


> It's all your fault, @DoubleShot! Setting this baby up, can't wait to hear how it performs...


I've got three. They are a m a z i n g


----------



## PPapa

Scotford said:


> I've got three. They are a m a z i n g


Work or home?

The Windows app is fairly terrible, but iPad/iPhone apps are great.

I'm fairly happy with sound quality.


----------



## Scotford

PPapa said:


> Work or home?
> 
> The Windows app is fairly terrible, but iPad/iPhone apps are great.
> 
> I'm fairly happy with sound quality.


Home. They are amazing sound quality and even connectivity is great.


----------



## aaroncornish

We have 3 here, really good! Although I have discovered the one in the kitchen doesn't like the microwave being used


----------



## BaggaZee

Some favourite, some new and a knock box. Not a bad day!


----------



## caramel

Not sure why I bought this really, but I ordered it from http://lynweber.com/accessories/blind-shaker/ on Friday and it was delivered today. That is probably the fastest I ever got anything from the US!


----------



## caramel




----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Scotford

caramel said:


> Not sure why I bought this really, but I ordered it from http://lynweber.com/accessories/blind-shaker/ on Friday and it was delivered today. That is probably the fastest I ever got anything from the US!


I've got one for work, I don't know just how well the shaking it works but it's much MUCH more efficient for 50+ SO shots a day.

It's machined very well too. And dishwasher proof too.


----------



## caramel

Scotford said:


> I've got one for work, I don't know just how well the shaking it works but it's much MUCH more efficient for 50+ SO shots a day.
> 
> It's machined very well too. And dishwasher proof too.


I gave it a try today, seemed to work really well.


----------



## caramel

Hacker Sovereign III


----------



## cambosheff

This qualifies as a coffee essential yeah? Best not tell the missus


----------



## anton78

cambosheff said:


> This qualifies as a coffee essential yeah? Best not tell the missus


My missus didn't talk to me for a week when I got mine...


----------



## Mrboots2u

What a down trodden bunch we are......


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> What a down trodden bunch we are......


I don't know, I might buy another set....

*badum-tish*


----------



## Jason1wood

anton78 said:


> My missus didn't talk to me for a week when I got mine...


Bloody hell, just looked at the price of these. I wouldn't talk to myself for a week either


----------



## anton78

Jason1wood said:


> Bloody hell, just looked at the price of these. I wouldn't talk to myself for a week either


She found the invoice and said "is this in pounds?!"

Then nothing for a week.


----------



## anton78

@cambosheff One of my favourite features is that you can turn off modes you don't use. I flick between straight weighing and the one that tares and starts timing when you put a cup on. Extravagant, but very well designed.


----------



## cambosheff

Jason1wood said:


> Bloody hell, just looked at the price of these. I wouldn't talk to myself for a week either


Haha, I must say I got lucky. Only bidder on them on eBay and had a discount voucher so 'only' came in at £90 ish. I was quick to point that out too


----------



## Jason1wood

I wouldn't mind if that was full RRP, but twice that price? I'd rather drink unweighted coffee and keep my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> I wouldn't mind if that was full RRP, but twice that price? I'd rather drink unweighted coffee and keep my fingers crossed!!!!


Give it 3 months and you will be spunking your money of some coffee paraphernalia or a gs3 .


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha already been looking at the GS3.


----------



## Mrboots2u

cambosheff said:


> Haha, I must say I got lucky. Only bidder on them on eBay and had a discount voucher so 'only' came in at £90 ish. I was quick to point that out too


Well done !


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> Haha already been looking at the GS3.


At new price that That will make my scales look exceptional value


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> At new price that That will make my scales look exceptional value


U wot? New price???


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> U wot? New price???


"New" as in not pre owned


----------



## Scotford

Oh. Fair point. The GS3 and Linea Mini are drastically overpriced still, even at trade prices.


----------



## johnealey

Just a great big new Brita Purity Quell 600 filter for me today ( coffee bags last week, filter this week...Rock and Roll!







)

John


----------



## PPapa

cambosheff said:


> This qualifies as a coffee essential yeah? Best not tell the missus


Only if it comes with an iPad!


----------



## filthynines

I received a replacement Sage Smart Grinder Pro, and five different beans from Rave.

Might need an emergency bag of beans from somewhere, to give the others time to rest!


----------



## MWJB

Hopper stoppers for my Lido2 & LidoE & o-ring set for my early Lido2.


----------



## El carajillo

A very nice Torr Ti 58.55TF superbly packed from ahirsty. Many thanks Andy.


----------



## Robin.Gill

Bagged a bargain Chemex on Amazon Prime Day. Looki ng forward to mastering it as this is my first. Just intime for the weekend and experimenting with some beans from Cartwheel in Nottingham which I've been wanting to open and try all week!


----------



## filthynines

Ah damn - never even thought to look for a Chemex!


----------



## Robin.Gill

Got it in Warehouse Deals which was 20% off on Prime Day - I was little apprehensive there might be a chip or something but it brand new condition - looks like someone had just changed their mind and returned. Also got some filter papers so all round bargain combined with the Audible and Gift Voucher promo's!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Mrboots2u

Resting for next week to taste on the FB group ....


----------



## Brewster

Picked up some Rocko Mountain and House Espresso blend from the Scandinavian Coffee Pod, pretty reasonable at £38 for 2kg delivered.


----------



## filthynines

@Brewster - Thank you for mentioning the Scandinavian Coffee Pod! I walked past it a couple of years ago and tried to recall its name recently. I racked by brains but couldn't remember for the life of me!


----------



## Jason1wood

Dipping my toes into Japanese knives.

210mm Gyuto.

Packaged really well and bloody sharp!!!


----------



## Scotford

ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!

I am SO excited about my new blend!


----------



## michaelg

Jason1wood said:


> Dipping my toes into Japanese knives.
> 
> 210mm Gyuto.
> 
> Packaged really well and bloody sharp!!!


Funny that this is at the top of my unread in this thread as my copy of this exact same knife just arrived yesterday to go with the 17cm Santoku of the same make. Love it!


----------



## michaelg

My new snugger-fitting tamping stand for my Sage bottomless portafilter arrived courtesy of @whiteyj. Well chuffed!


----------



## Jason1wood

Yeah these are classed as starter Japanese knives but they are the best I own. Defo going to be getting a few more.

Petty, Deba and a carving knife for starters.

Cracking knives at a really good price.


----------



## michaelg

Jason1wood said:


> Yeah these are classed as starter Japanese knives but they are the best I own. Defo going to be getting a few more.
> 
> Petty, Deba and a carving knife for starters.
> 
> Cracking knives at a really good price.


I ordered an Edge Pro Apex 4 to go with it. I already have the Spyderco sharpmaker but I think the EPA is maybe more flexible. My wife finds it frustrating as I don't cook all that often. I just love the toys!


----------



## Jason1wood

I bought one of the sharpeners that Nippon sell where I bought the knife.

It's ok, even sharpened my cheaper knives.


----------



## caramel

A different kind of knife, but still a knife arrived today


----------



## Dallah

caramel said:


> A different kind of knife, but still a knife arrived today


That is a damn good looking knife.


----------



## UncleJake

Scotford said:


> ITS HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!
> 
> I am SO excited about my new blend!


Is this the Ribena special!?


----------



## Scotford

The very same!


----------



## rdpx

Jason1wood said:


> Yeah these are classed as starter Japanese knives but they are the best I own. Defo going to be getting a few more.
> 
> Petty, Deba and a carving knife for starters.
> 
> Cracking knives at a really good price.


Hi @*Jason1wood*

a couple of years back I needed a new kitchen knife so did some knife forum surfing.

Upshot was that this website is brilliant regarding price/quality/service etc.

This particular page is the most recommended series, I bought a 210mm gyuto and it is a joy to use.

(Basically that knife is the "Rancilio Silvia + Mignon" reco equivalent in knife world)

The guy only charges $7 for postage from Japan and they arrive very quickly, marked "kitchen tool $10".

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKICarboNextSeries.html#CarboNextSeries

Since ended up with a Misono swedish steel sujihiki (carving knife) and a carbon petty that was a gift when my girlfriend went to Japan.

I'd also recommend learning how to sharpen on a stone. Anything else will kill your knife.

Robert


----------



## Jason1wood

rdpx said:


> Hi @*Jason1wood*
> 
> a couple of years back I needed a new kitchen knife so did some knife forum surfing.
> 
> Upshot was that this website is brilliant regarding price/quality/service etc.
> 
> This particular page is the most recommended series, I bought a 210mm gyuto and it is a joy to use.
> 
> (Basically that knife is the "Rancilio Silvia + Mignon" reco equivalent in knife world)
> 
> The guy only charges $7 for postage from Japan and they arrive very quickly, marked "kitchen tool $10".
> 
> http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKICarboNextSeries.html#CarboNextSeries
> 
> Since ended up with a Misono swedish steel sujihiki (carving knife) and a carbon petty that was a gift when my girlfriend went to Japan.
> 
> I'd also recommend learning how to sharpen on a stone. Anything else will kill your knife.
> 
> Robert


Have studied that site pretty thoroughly and most of the upper quality knives are 70/30 blades and as I'm just starting out and home use only the Tojiro suited me.

Would love to step up.

Thanks for the advice and I'm doing plenty reading up on the matter.


----------



## PPapa

Having been injured by knives many times (still got some marks from 3 years ago), I'll be fine with a dull one







.


----------



## hotmetal

They say it's the dull ones that get you. Sharp is safe, dull is dangerous. Logic being that a sharp knife does what you expect with minimum force. A blunt knife always needs more effort, and when it slips you can do yourself a deep injury. But the flip side of razor sharp knives is that casual contact can indeed not work out that well either - not good to get distracted.

I've also done a fair bit of reading up abs have probably watched as many YouTube videos on "how to sharpen a knife (double edge) on a water stone" as I have videos about latte art. Both of which seem to be skills that take a lot of learning and probably a bit of face to face instruction would help.


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> They say it's the dull ones that get you. Sharp is safe, dull is dangerous. Logic being that a sharp knife does what you expect with minimum force. A blunt knife always needs more effort, and when it slips. But the flip side of razor sharp knives is that casual contact can indeed not work out that well either - not good to get distracted.


You are telling that to a person who had two stitchings just above an eyebrow from separate accidents (exact place though), 4 broken bones, a partially torn ligament and many sprains and what not?









I'm going to Minor Injuries Unit tomorrow for another X-ray as my arm is not getting better after an incident from last weekend...

I'm just kidding. I know what you mean, but the first time I tried my sisters kitchen knives I ended up with few inches cut. They were very sharp.


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds like you opened the supplies cupboard and got seriously ninja'd! I know what you mean- good knives cut so clean you sometimes don't realise you've cut yourself until you see the blood!


----------



## PPapa

Yeah, the only good thing about sharp knives is that they aren't as painful. That's something I learnt the hard way, of course.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yesterday ...


----------



## Spy

A few things from Give it the Beans...


----------



## Dallah

Finally it has arrived. PUSH first edition Number 28 of 250. Already setup and in use. Money well spent.


----------



## Kman10




----------



## PPapa

Mrboots2u said:


> Yesterday ...


Love M43!


----------



## Dallah

Dallah said:


> Finally it has arrived. PUSH first edition Number 28 of 250. Already setup and in use. Money well spent.


That Clockwork Espresso logo is laser etched onto the end of the grub screw's Allen key. It has a 3d hologram quality to it. It is smooth to the touch do I think the etching may be filled giving it that 3d quality.


----------



## adz313

Mrboots2u said:


> Yesterday ...


if this is the model i think it is, then it seems pretty well regarded, i've got a lowly G5 myself, and had the G1 before that


----------



## UncleJake

adz313 said:


> if this is the model i think it is, then it seems pretty well regarded, i've got a lowly G5 myself, and had the G1 before that


Aye. Tis a lovely camera.


----------



## PPapa

Though lens needs an upgrade, Martin







. Are you looking at something?


----------



## Stevie




----------



## Mrboots2u

PPapa said:


> Though lens needs an upgrade, Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Are you looking at something?


Open to ideas on what tho ... Gonna use the kit lens first and see what I " think " I need next


----------



## PPapa

Mrboots2u said:


> Open to ideas on what tho ... Gonna use the kit lens first and see what I " think " I need next


Depends on what you shoot...

Some primes are brilliant for the m43. Sharp, fast and cheap. Something like LUMIX 20mm F1.7 pancake is a real pancake. Great for traveling and covers a lot of uses. Used it for vertical climbs on this big wall (660m and 250m routes) last summer:










Taken with the same lens, by the way.

Sigma ones (19mm/30mm/60mm F2.8) are about 100 quid each as well, I had the 60mm one and it did its job.

Just find what focal length you use the most and go for your first prime. It feels like m43 is all about the primes anyway. Even more so on Olympus bodies since they have in body image stabilisation. Or maybe it's just me, being hipster enough to use a Zorki-4 made in 1962 in digital era. Primes were something I grew up with, not digital cameras and zoom lens.

However, I moved to the Olympus 12-40mm F2.8 with E-M5 MkII body as I needed a little bit more weather protection (had my old camera covered with ice this winter). It's also a little bit easier to use when you don't need to change lens... I use Peak Design Capture Pro, so I don't need to take my rucksack off when I want to shoot something, but there's no room for lens with such setup.

P.s. Never used one, but Olympus 45mm F1.8 is very sexy. After I quit working as a photographer, I don't shoot portraits that often (and that's why I moved to m43), so it'd be quite redundant anyway.


----------



## hotmetal

Stunning shot PP - even viewed on me Note 4. Although more interested in / impressed by the climbs. Did a little bit years ago here in the UK - nothing like that though - my knees are shot now but that looks fantastic.


----------



## Jason1wood

Not so much so the postie, picked up and can honestly say the Mahlgut is a fantastic bit of kit.


----------



## Dallah

Jason1wood said:


> Not so much so the postie, picked up and can honestly say the Mahlgut is a fantastic bit of kit.


Is that the bad boy which weighs over a kilo? Do you even have to press down? Or do you just place it on and let go?


----------



## Jason1wood

It certainly does.

Just set it up at correct depth and the weight does the rest. It's lovely.

Just playing with it now.

Fits the VST perfectly, where as the Chinese copy unit didn't.


----------



## Dallah

That was my experience with the Chinese tamper. It fit but left a untamped ring which I think leads to mixed extraction. Just enough over extraction to impart some bitterness. My PUSH makes the fiddly work of tamping straight with a consistent pressure even Andrew/idiot - proof


----------



## Dallah

Jason1wood said:


> It certainly does.
> 
> Just set it up at correct depth and the weight does the rest. It's lovely.
> 
> Just playing with it now.
> 
> Fits the VST perfectly, where as the Chinese copy unit didn't.


Is there any marking so you can reproduce a setting if you are experimenting and find you need to go back to a precious setting?

It looks like a murder weapon from Cluedo 

"Was it Mr. Leighton in the kitchen with the tamper?"


----------



## Jason1wood

Dallah said:


> That was my experience with the Chinese tamper. It fit but left a untamped ring which I think leads to mixed extraction. Just enough over extraction to impart some bitterness. My PUSH makes the fiddly work of tamping straight with a consistent pressure even Andrew/idiot - proof


I read your write up on the other thread and totally agree with slight bitterness, the Mahlgut has cleared that up.

No markings, just a few decorative rings but too far apart to be used.

When changing bean, it's easy to adjust, sit the tamper in the basket and wind down to tamp depth.

Was a lot of cash, like your Push, but it is quality.


----------



## Dallah

I'm glad the bitterness was not in my head but in the cup. I feel like I'm making progress both in making and tasting espresso.


----------



## Jason1wood

Dallah said:


> I'm glad the bitterness was not in my head but in the cup. I feel like I'm making progress both in making and tasting espresso.


When I read it I did think it was bollocks, haha,

But after trying the Mahlgut, I had to swallow my words.

It was slight but defo a difference.

Still training my palate so could be coffee bollocks!!!!


----------



## Brewer in training

Jason1wood said:


> Still training my palate so could be coffee bollocks!!!!


I'd have that checked by a qualified medical expert if I were you.....


----------



## hotmetal

Brewer in training said:


> I'd have that checked by a qualified medical expert if I were you.....


You can get cream for that. Although some prefer microfoam

coat door gone.


----------



## jimbojohn55

hotmetal said:


> You can get cream for that. Although some prefer microfoam
> 
> coat door gone.


if left untreated it becomes incurable permanent coffee boll*cks leading to madness coupled with euphoria and huge self esteem issues...


----------



## Stevied62

This lot


----------



## josh18t

Two 5oz Tulips and a bag of decaf from Atkinsons, and was all wrapped in a coffee sack









Thanks @Mrboots2u for the recommendation, feels like pouring into a shot glass compared to the 7oz I was using before though.


----------



## Missy

The name on the label is a lovely touch. As is the rocko mountain sample. One very excited girly.

What should I do with it? It's only 100g so im thinking in the v60 rather than through the classic?!


----------



## oursus

I just made a guess at the bean and roast, second one was about on the money, forget what it was, only lasted a day tho, so better than the mystery bag, which I won't be repeating personally. The darker Rwandan I had from them was good tho.


----------



## Missy

oursus said:


> I just made a guess at the bean and roast, second one was about on the money, forget what it was, only lasted a day tho, so better than the mystery bag, which I won't be repeating personally. The darker Rwandan I had from them was good tho.


Made a guess on what? The mystery bag?

Thought for £12 it was worth a punt, even if I use it to make mochas if it tastes terrible! It pulled the spend into my £15kg bracket of comfort.


----------



## marcuswar

@Missy I see you got some Cherry Cherry as well. If you end up not liking the mahogany Rancheros I'm sure you'll love the Cherry Cherry. It really does give a real pungent smell of ripe cherries when you grind it.


----------



## Missy

marcuswar said:


> @Missy I see you got some Cherry Cherry as well. If you end up not liking the mahogany Rancheros I'm sure you'll love the Cherry Cherry. It really does give a real pungent smell of ripe cherries when you grind it.


Yep. Thought I'd hedge both ways. I'm a massive fan of Raves San Pascual, so a blend of that and rocko- which everyone seems to adore, seemed too fascinating to miss!


----------



## marcuswar

I'd give the Rancheros a good 2 weeks rest before trying it and pull it slightly short. I'm currently using 18.7g -> 29g in 46seconds

Most of their roasts seem to benefits from at least 10 days rest.


----------



## oursus

Missy said:


> Made a guess on what? The mystery bag?
> 
> Thought for £12 it was worth a punt, even if I use it to make mochas if it tastes terrible! It pulled the spend into my £15kg bracket of comfort.


Made a guess at the grind for the 100g bag... Sorry


----------



## cambosheff

The end of my grinder changeitus. I'm apparently divorced should I think of changing it in the next 10 years


----------



## anton78

Well, it fits under the cupboard. Time for a brewing adventure (tomorrow, as I'm out all day today).


----------



## teejay41

A whole kilogram of Peruvian Tunki... quite my favourite coffee so far!


----------



## Mrboots2u

teejay41 said:


> A whole kilogram of Peruvian Tunki... quite my favourite coffee so far!
> 
> View attachment 22064


What's it's taste like


----------



## 4515

Today he brought me my holiday beans. Ive broke with my tradition of taking the red bags on holiday and this time have 1.7 kg's of Foundrys finest beans. That's my baggage allowance taken up !


----------



## Missy

working dog said:


> Today he brought me my holiday beans. Ive broke with my tradition of taking the red bags on holiday and this time have 1.7 kg's of Foundrys finest beans. That's my baggage allowance taken up !


Stuff them down your trousers as carry on.


----------



## jlarkin

Missy said:


> Stuff them down your trousers as carry on.


I generally wear a belt with bulldog clips and coffee bags attached, doesn't everybody?


----------



## 4515

I can picture the scene now - explaining that the bags contain only coffee and I'm not taking it on board to disguise the scent of anything slightly more naughty.


----------



## Missy

working dog said:


> I can picture the scene now - explaining that the bags contain only coffee and I'm not taking it on board to disguise the scent of anything slightly more naughty.


More naughty? I didn't realise top shelf magazines had a significant odour.


----------



## PPapa

Had to decide between espresso gear or this boy. Brewed it is.

P.s. Well, had to pick it from the store, couldn't get it posted and also wanted to try two bikes. But where else would I share my purchases?!


----------



## jlarkin

Got the Los Angeles short story Costa Rican from square mile and a cascara. We all know what the bags looks like but this information and tasting chart impressed me (I think square miles bags, marketing and info are really good?!)


----------



## Yes Row

Missy said:


> Stuff them down your trousers as carry on.


Pop them into condoms and insert them.

2weeks Full board for nowt if caught!


----------



## hotmetal

Yes Row said:


> Pop them into condoms and insert them.
> 
> 2weeks Full board for nowt if caught!


Did you learn this trick from Coffee Johnny? (Sorry CJ).


----------



## Flibster

Lots of deliveries today.

#InMyMug and #SSSSS both sound stunning, a few spares for my Quickmill once I start to disassemble it.

2 Dell 2007FP monitors. One for a server and the other for my arcade build.

2 Ultrastick 360 arcade sticks and a 3" trackball

A bag of assorted manufacturer and size buttons for the arcade build. Not sure which I want yet so building a test setup to try them all. Even have different microswitches and a couple of leaf switch buttons. Once I've made up my mind a boat load of switches will be ordered. I think it's 11 per player, 2 for the trackball and another 5 I think for system management.

Need to look at coin doors and mechs... I want the option for it to be a proper coin operated machine.


----------



## The resurrection

Picked new handles and knobs up yesterday from a local wood turner really pleased with them over the stock black plastic ones


----------



## jimbojohn55

just curious - what did he charge for the handles - they look great


----------



## The resurrection

£50 for 2 portafilter handles two steam and water knobs and a knob for the e61 head lever in walnut


----------



## Jason1wood

That's a great price and they look great.


----------



## spune

Looking forward to the morning!


----------



## 9719

spune said:


> View attachment 22094
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the morning!


Hope you enjoy the Espresso Yourself as much as I did


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Yesterday ...


 Ironically out of focus @Mrboots2u


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> Ironically out of focus @Mrboots2u


Camera was in the box


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Wow - x-ray functionality as well!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Bilocation function,, its the next big thing,, boots is at the forefront of technology as usual


----------



## caramel

Amazon Pantry - poor fella delivering it was really struggling with the boxes, I couldn't bring myself to tell him it was full of water...


----------



## PPapa

caramel said:


> Amazon Pantry - poor fella delivering it was really struggling with the boxes, I couldn't bring myself to tell him it was full of water...


Probably better than rocks, though!


----------



## Missy

@UncleJake has sent me a machine redecoration kit.

AKA a naked portafilter! My first go wasn't actually too bad for mess, though it didn't taste great. But when the streams coalesce, beautiful.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

Now is probably the time to warn you that when you are bending down to look at how the pour is going, any edge channeling on that side at this point can cause hot coffee to be squirted into your eye (at 9 bar pressure).

Also with one of my first mistakes with a lever profile on the Vesuvius I ended up pretty much wearing the shot. Handy for later I guess.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Very small cheap lens ....


----------



## Wobin19

Today's delivery:










Looking forward to giving these a go. I asked when ordering if they could include a bag of pre rested beans and they have obliged which is great.as I forgot to order earlier. I have been using some Modern standard emergency beans from Sainsbrys which is just about OK but not a patch on our roaster friends.


----------



## Phil104

Arrived today and combines a love of coffee with a love of cycling:


----------



## Phil104

And the latest issue of Drift - featuring Stockholm including interview with Jesper Brood - whom we met by chance in Drop coffee last year:


----------



## Stevied62

A proper scale


----------



## Obnic

Stevied62 said:


> A proper scale
> View attachment 22190


It's excellent.


----------



## Stevied62

Yes just having a little play and it's excellent streets ahead of the last one I had.


----------



## MarkT

Top up has arrived. Lol


----------



## hotmetal

You should enjoy Joel's Rocko Mountain. (Well I certainly did). Interested to hear more about the Bobo.


----------



## MarkT

Yes I'm looking forward to it. I was down to my last IMM 250 g now I'm going back to over stock as LSOL 500 g will be coming and I'm off to Burma next Monday so plenty of beans. Lol


----------



## 9719

This little lot, although I don't expect it to reach the 'use by date'


----------



## Brewdog

Not so much the postie but brought this back from my hols yesterday as had a delicious filter when visiting Nomad, Barcelona


----------



## Phil104

Fabulous ceramic mugs from Workshop - just right for brewed and delivered with a sample pack (about 100g) of their Guatemelan Los Altares.


----------



## kevin

An Acaia Lunar scale! Been getting in to V60s a bit recently, and just got the end-of-year bonus at work, so decided to splash out on the ridiculously priced Lunar scale. Looking forward to all of the graphs!


----------



## Thorsten

Not sure if still qualifies, but my bullet arrived a couple of days ago and after seasoning, I roast my first proper beans today


----------



## Thorsten




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Impressive bit of kit.


----------



## Thorsten

Thank you. Steep learning curve from the Gene, but infinite more fun. The plan is to roast side by side and compare in the cup.


----------



## mmmatron

Not quite the postie but a drive to Birmingham (lovely to meet @Xpenno). I've been like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## Xpenno

mmmatron said:


> Not quite the postie but a drive to Birmingham (lovely to meet @Xpenno). I've been like a kid at Christmas!


Need to change that sig though









Hope you get as much enjoyment out of it as I did.


----------



## marcuswar

A set of new Titanium burrs for the Mythos.

Super service from Bella Barista as usual and the fact that they are the cheapest price I could find as well is a bonus


----------



## PPapa

It looks cool next to the Bonavita, doesn't it?


----------



## GCGlasgow

What is it @PPapa ?


----------



## hotmetal

Nespresso? !


----------



## Lefteye

Looks like a nespresso machine


----------



## Lefteye

Beat me to it @hotmetal


----------



## PPapa

It's lovely isn't it?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Let's see what the Italian's can do... check the FB group for the tasting .. Thanks to @jeebsy


----------



## PPapa

Looks rad.

By the way, that Nespresso machine is not mine. I've never tasted it, how terrible is it? Might give it a go as it is my flatmate's.


----------



## Mrboots2u

PPapa said:


> Looks rad.
> 
> By the way, that Nespresso machine is not mine. I've never tasted it, how terrible is it? Might give it a go as it is my flatmate's.


All Started Here will have it on this weekend


----------



## PPapa

Mrboots2u said:


> All Started Here will have it on this weekend


The nEKspresso?


----------



## aaroncornish

The world of Foundry!! Thanks Lee


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

aaroncornish said:


> The world of Foundry!! Thanks Lee


No worries. Although I'm sad to report that the new Rocko isn't quite honed in yet. Big spro session with Callum today which resulted in a profile tweak and another roast. Fingers crossed for this one.


----------



## Lefteye

Got my foundry stuff today too! Cheers Lee!! Gonna use the rocko as a V60 tomorrow and will give it a wirl on the mokka too.


----------



## Soll

Box of goodies from Foundry today thanks @foundrycoffeeroasters.com Thanks guys....


----------



## hotmetal

My LSOL stash from Caravan, and the coffee catcha @The Systemic Kid was kind enough to send me. Already 'modded' - a thin piece of foam under the thumb grip so that it doesn't lift up when you put your thumb on it. I guess every PF handle is a different diameter. This is spot on.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Clever


----------



## 4085

A bit of nostalgia


----------



## hotmetal

The postman brought you stamps. Something almost ironic about that. They are very cool stamps though. Do like a bit of Floyd.


----------



## marcuswar

Woahhh!!! That's a spooky coincidence!

My wife told me last night that she had bought me something for my birthday but couldn't think what to get her brother for his birthday so was giving it him instead. Turn out it was a framed mount of those Pink Floyd stamps!


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> The postman brought you stamps. Something almost ironic about that. They are very cool stamps though. Do like a bit of Floyd.


I always wonder if my postie hates me because of the number of parcels I'm getting. I also live on top floor


----------



## hotmetal

My postie loves me - she says my coffee deliveries make her van smell nice! I usually have to go and fetch them from the sorting office though.


----------



## spune

New blends for me


----------



## Wobin19

This lot from Squaremile. A couple of blends and an SO. Looking forward to these.


----------



## Drewster

Just got back from the sorting office having picked up my Caravan LSOL 

They were delivered (or almost) the day I left for holiday - so now nicely rested.


----------



## PPapa

That's an exciting one. 72l of Volvic.










I should say it was calculated as all the packs did fit perfectly into the designated place:


----------



## Drewster

PPapa said:


> That's an exciting one. 72l of Volvic.


You my friend desperately need to get out and search for a life!!!!!


----------



## PPapa

Drewster said:


> You my friend desperately need to get out and search for a life!!!!!


Can you order that "life" thing online?


----------



## caramel

PPapa said:


> Can you order that "life" thing online?


 More importantly, is it available with Amazon Prime shipping? If I can't have it by tomorrow I don't want it.


----------



## PPapa

caramel said:


> More importantly, is it available with Amazon Prime shipping? If I can't have it by tomorrow I don't want it.


Amazon provides same day delivery in some cities. Or we should wait for the Amazon Prime Air!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

PPapa said:


> Amazon provides same day delivery in some cities. Or we should wait for the Amazon Prime Air!


Would 72ltrs of Volvic delivered by Amazon Prime Air constitute a localised shower??


----------



## PPapa

The Systemic Kid said:


> Would 72ltrs of Volvic delivered by Amazon Prime Air constitute a localised shower??


It's also free in Scotland. Not localised or optional, though.


----------



## gyurmaember

The bargain of the month, from China. I'll make a wooden box, painted with rubberised paint, and it will look very professional(i think)

https://goo.gl/photos/yiUvPha7ZTgTZQjF8


----------



## Grimley

Not postie, but I picked this bag up while out on my round today. Fire Station Coffee Roasters in Woodbridge, Suffolk (no website but on FB) Makes for a very good flat white. Blend of Rwanda Btemo, Brazilian Fazenda & a Columbian I couldn't remember the name of.


----------



## Mrboots2u

@PPapa


----------



## PPapa

Sweet. I'll stay with my 12-40mm F2.8 though!


----------



## PPapa

Mrboots2u said:


> @PPapa


Tho L-Fn button doesn't work on Panny, does it? I can make it do most of stuff (mine is set for changing ISO while the dedicated ISO button is routed to something else). There is no such thing as too many buttons for E-M5 Mk II.


----------



## GCGlasgow

PPapa said:


> Tho L-Fn button doesn't work on Panny, does it? I can make it do most of stuff (mine is set for changing ISO while the dedicated ISO button is routed to something else). There is no such thing as too many buttons for E-M5 Mk II.


I understand about 3 words in that statement!


----------



## omegabri

My new Eureka Mignon Mk2 grinder, in black, from Bella Barista


----------



## Obnic

Not really the postie but there's a chap from BWT downstairs commissioning a Bestmax Premium system  no more Volvic at Swiss prices for me.


----------



## AndyDClements

Little parcel from Rave, eight packs in total including both decaf.


----------



## mmmatron

Part of a colleague's leaving present. They tried mine and haven't stopped talking about it since. I've been stealthily converting the office from instant


----------



## Mrboots2u

GCGlasgow said:


> I understand about 3 words in that statement!


3 more than me


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A new schnoz for the Maz, thanks to Jimbojohn55. ☺


----------



## jimbojohn55

Glad you like it, cheers - keep an eye on the join in the shnoz its double sided tape - ive got some 2 part glue on order that will glue ptfe, so any problems let me know and I will send a Mk2 Shnoz to you!

PS I've got a load of short m4 set screws if you want to fill the holes on the front of the doser just above the shnoz


----------



## PPapa

A wee box from HasBean. Filters, wave 185, tamping mat for the Feldgrind (tapping against hard surface is not for me) and a cupping bowl. Beans and cascara, too.

Got a carafe as well which I never shared on CFUK:


----------



## James811

You'll love the wave @PPapa. I'll be opening a similar box tomorrow when I'm home from offshore


----------



## PPapa

James811 said:


> You'll love the wave @PPapa. I'll be opening a similar box tomorrow when I'm home from offshore


I've got the 155 already, but I sometimes live on the edge with that one. It sometimes doesn't drain as quick as I would like to, especially after tightening the grind a bit.


----------



## nicholasj

I'm impressed....Roasted last Friday and arrived in Gozo this morning. Not bad going!


----------



## James811

2 weeks worth


----------



## James811

The books, not the glasses wipes


----------



## PPapa

Got the Flexson stand for the Sonos 3. Perfectly tucked in the far corner in the studio apartment.


----------



## anton78

Ooh, some coffee!


----------



## R6GYY




----------



## Scotford

Some delicious LSOL beans (test roast) that have made me rediscover my love for EK shots!

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Ferg




----------



## DoubleShot

Unleash the BEAST...



















Japanese champion Wadasuke latte art pitcher.

Care of @michaelg

Cheers.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


> Unleash the BEAST...
> 
> Japanese champion Wadasuke latte art pitcher.


That looks like a substantial bit of kit


----------



## DoubleShot

Hoping the spout will aid my rubbish latte art, lol!


----------



## coffeechap

DoubleShot said:


> Hoping the spout will aid my rubbish latte art, lol!


It takes some getting used to


----------



## DoubleShot

It was the photos you posted up of yours that made me fancy trying one of these out.

But I appreciate it's the skills more so than purely the equipment used that yields decent results!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> It was the photos you posted up of yours that made me fancy trying one of these out.
> 
> But I appreciate it's the skills more so than purely the equipment used that yields decent results!


It's Friday - get pouring


----------



## Spooks

Not really postie as I had to collect (out of coffee) but nom nom


----------



## James811

3 new screw top air tight jars for storing my beans. They hold about 200g so I'll have to leave a little in the bag to begin with. But we saw them in a shop and the wife approved so I thought they'd look good on the side


----------



## Scotford

A load of Assembly Guat Wiztobal. Which is insanely fruity!










please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## marcuswar

A set of 4 lower height rubber feet for my Mythos grinder. The original feet are approximately 20mm high and even with the hopper removed the grinder was just too tall to fit under the kitchen wall cupboards. These new feet (off eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131733319490?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT ) are only 11mm high and are a direct replacement for the originals using the original screws/bolts.










One issue with replacing the feet was that the exit of the power cable being underneath the grinder meant I needed to get the cable to lie flatter so had to dremel out some of the exit gland to allow for this.










With the replacement feet fitted, the cable lying flatter and the hopper removed the grinder now JUST fits with about a 1mm to spare!


----------



## daddyg

Today the Postie (well Amazon Courier) arrived with my Sage Duo Temp Pro, Scales, Knock Box, Milk Temp Gauge, Timer and Tamp mat.


----------



## teejay41

My Amazon Prime delivery chappie brought a flying hi-res camera - in the form of a DJI Phantom 4 intelligent quad-copter. Nothing to do with coffee, but pretty exciting anyway. Between it and the Yirgachaffe I'm using at the moment, a most enjoyable buzz!

Tony.


----------



## hotmetal

TJ you never cease to amaze! So you're now a drone pilot? Any chance one could enter LHR airspace and drop a kilo of Rocko over Datchet by any chance old bean? !


----------



## hotmetal

You rule man, truly.


----------



## marcuswar

A new storage jar for my beans.

I've been using a vacu vin coffee jar but I'm getting a bit tired of having to pump the air out every time I open it so I thought this airscape jar seemed to be a better solution. It's the 64fl. ox version so should hold approximately 500g of beans. The best price I could find was £21.95( £24.95 delivered and came next day!) from http://www.functionalself.com/product/airscape-coffee-canister/ .

Still a bit expensive for my tastes but I bought it as a birthday present from the kids and I'd rather get something I want than something I didn't


----------



## urbanbumpkin

7kg of beans from Avenue Coffee. A Gravity and Skyscraper mix for my works coffee consumption.


----------



## Obnic

Wife back from Dublin. She brought these two with her. Anyone know anything about Silverskin?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Obnic said:


> Wife back from Dublin. She brought these two with her. Anyone know anything about Silverskin?


I like their onions...


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I signed up to the Curve subscription service as their LSOL beans were so nice and as they are a local roaster to me (subscriber #1 to their new service). This was the first delivery today, going to let it rest for a few days before jumping in though.


----------



## Macca

I wonder what it could be...


----------



## cambosheff

Hi Ferg,

Keen to know what you make of the funnel? I'm considering ordering some more of the OE ones then this caught my eye. Are they available in the UK?

T


----------



## jimbojohn55

" I wonder what it could be... "

is it a case of Prozak or a a small clown ? .... I'm only jealous


----------



## Phobic

Macca said:


> I wonder what it could be...


that's a little smaller than the box of coffee I got from Rave via their 20% discount code


----------



## Macca

Phobic said:


> that's a little smaller than the box of coffee I got from Rave via their 20% discount code


Well, it stank to high heaven of coffee... But it wasn't beans...


----------



## Ferg

cambosheff said:


> Hi Ferg,
> 
> Keen to know what you make of the funnel? I'm considering ordering some more of the OE ones then this caught my eye. Are they available in the UK?
> 
> T


I have nothing to compare it against but I can't think of any way to improve it, except the price £32 + p&p for a simple round of teflon coated metal. Go to the decent espresso website for details.

It sits on the rim of the portafilter and not in it, so the grinds go right to the edge and aren't disturbed when you take it out. Good weight and is pretty stable when in place. Has a teflon coating but some of the grinds still stick with static, nothing severe.

Main reason for getting it was to limit the mess, and you can use WDT without losing grinds.

Im pretty happy with it, is it worth the premium over simpler funnels? Thats up to you

Ferg


----------



## Phobic




----------



## 4515

Today was a nice haul

Advent calendar and a Chinese distribution thing from @dfk41

http://


----------



## Phobic

I'd bought one of these distribution tools a little while ago, got to say it's great, works really well


----------



## 4515

Phobic said:


> I'd bought one of these distribution tools a little while ago, got to say it's great, works really well


Ive not started using it yet as Ive just changed beans. Will dial them in and then see what a difference it makes. Feels good - heavier than I thought it would be


----------



## Jacko112

Didn't arrive in the post but collected this little beauty today as I need something a lot simpler/quicker in the mornings


----------



## marcuswar

A "free" set of "possibly water damaged" Brewista scales thanks to the amazing generosity of @scottgough... he wouldn't even accept reimbursement for postal costs, what a gent!










They seem to be working OK at the moment so well chuffed. Thanks Scott


----------



## mmmatron

Nice packaging


----------



## crlbt




----------



## hotmetal

Don't mention the syrup. I did once but I think I got away with it!


----------



## christos_geo

Brave man having your beautiful machine so close to the hobs! Quite recently someone was enquiring about repairing his machine's chrome panels due to cooking oil splattered damage :0 Not a pretty sight.. Nevertheless, lovely set-up!!


----------



## crlbt

I moved the grinder and will be cooking on the other side of the stove, should be ok. Kitchen area is tiny in this flat, coffee gear takes up 90% of all available space. But luckily I hardly ever cook







If I fancy a steak I'll have to cover the side panel somehow I guess.

I used the syrup once or twice. That bottle is over a year and a half old, it's disappearing slowly.


----------



## crlbt

Just arrived. Not really sure why it is so expensive, the book is rather small.


----------



## hotmetal

I'm another one with a tiny kitchen and most of the space devoted to my coffee toys! It's a good idea to keep a big tea towel or something over the machine when not in use (although luckily my kit is well away from the hob and sink).


----------



## christos_geo

crlbt said:


> Just arrived. Not really sure why it is so expensive, the book is rather small.


That's an excellent book! Good choice, also check out the world atlas of coffee by James Hoffman if you want a good overview of the different bean processing methods and a detailed explanation of the distinct nuances found in each bean origin.


----------



## crlbt

Yeah, I already have that book, really like it, it's several times bigger and twice cheaper and picture quality is much better.


----------



## 4085




----------



## GCGlasgow

You trying to get banned from 'what did the postie bring' too?


----------



## Rhys

An offer from Artian too good to miss (via email). 15% off with discount code + a further 5% off when I pointed it out the code didn't work. Cheers folks!


















Looking forward to brewing these


----------



## Scotford

Rhys said:


> An offer from Artian too good to miss (via email). 15% off with discount code + a further 5% off when I pointed it out the code didn't work. Cheers folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to brewing these


That right there is a properly amazing coffee that is roasted superbly!

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Phobic

table top grind pan and brush!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

You forgot the Marigolds.


----------



## marcuswar

Some small allen head M5x16 bolts to replace the screw head ones on the Mythos' top burr carrier. Should prove more robust as they'll get a lot of use with a weekly cleaning cycle. Having fitted them and realised that the screws are actually recessed slightly I should really have gone for the deeper cap head style instead of the domed head style but it's only an aesthetic thing and the dome heads do the job.


----------



## mmmatron

Lube!

I've ordered some small pots if anyone wants a squeeze


----------



## Phobic

hmm, talk of marigolds and lube, do I have the right forum?


----------



## Lefteye

mmmatron said:


> Lube!
> 
> I've ordered some small pots if anyone wants a squeeze


How much would a pot cost??


----------



## mmmatron

Lefteye said:


> How much would a pot cost??


I'll do them for free (they're only 5ml pots). Pay it forward and all that.


----------



## Drewster

Nice little set of scales from @cambosheff


----------



## glevum

Shipped in from Germany today. 1km thrower....runs on 1 or 2 18650's.

Flashlight technology going through the roof....dont need 10 million lumens







so this will do for a while


----------



## nicholasj

glevum said:


> Shipped in from Germany today. 1km thrower....runs on 1 or 2 18650's.
> 
> Flashlight technology going through the roof....dont need 10 million lumens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this will do for a while


Well that is a pretty mean torch!! What will you use it for? Blinding stuff!!


----------



## nicholasj

Phobic said:


> hmm, talk of marigolds and lube, do I have the right forum?


I thought it was a bar of chocolate!!


----------



## glevum

nicholasj said:


> Well that is a pretty mean torch!! What will you use it for? Blinding stuff!!


Its only 1500L. just a good thrower. Handy truncheon for late night dog walking across the fields.


----------



## Phobic

I got a pretty good milk jug, well it's decent.


----------



## Macca

This weekend, I'll be mostly pimpin' my Gaggia


----------



## Thecatlinux

Roast to order coffee from foundry , (Shiefield Magic)

2 bags of the Nicaraguan and finally get to try the Costa Rican

View attachment 23221


----------



## Phobic

my order from foundry should land soon, rocky, Nicaraguan and the costa rican (again!)

you're in for a treat with the costa rican


----------



## Aaron F

Nice little Coffee Compass delivery.

Hopefully the Ethiopia Rocko Mountain Reserve is as good as Foundrys. Can't wait to try the sweet Bourbon also.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

One of the last couple of bags of Kenyan from Sundlaug


----------



## bonpaul5

Show me the picsss, Yes. Thaaanks


----------



## Ray Settanta

Two pounds of Bluebird and Redbird espresso beans from Red Bird Coffee, a 20g VST basket and a Feldgrind.


----------



## john21wall

Today,I received a cup with a woody lid, can you figure out what kind of animal is the handle of the cup???


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

a giraffe


----------



## Scotford

Hairy_Hogg said:


> One of the last couple of bags of Kenyan from Sundlaug


That is awesome stuff. Had it as a sample earlier in the year and it blew me away. I'd have had that as a guest in a heartbeat had I not already given away a few monthly slots.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

2nd subscription delivery from Curve, going to let it rest for a couple of days


----------



## Phobic

I resisted buying these for ages because of the price, I'm blown away by the quality of them, much better than I was expecting, they're so fast as well!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Smaller footprint and thinner than the Pearl so fit under the drip tray more easily and, crucially, genuinely impervious to liquids. Shame they're so expensive.


----------



## Obnic

All the way from Japan. It's a bit 101 but nonetheless interesting because he looks at a couple of defects and what causes them.

About half the book is devoted to how this guy dresses (the barista style bit). Hilarious. I'm now definitely feeling old.


----------



## Phobic

The Systemic Kid said:


> Smaller footprint and thinner than the Pearl so fit under the drip tray more easily and, crucially, genuinely impervious to liquids. Shame they're so expensive.


The footprint was really important, I've had bigger scales and they're just a PITA.

Agree on cost, can't see why they couldn't make a cheaper plastic version in the same form factor


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## Phobic

been a few days with my lunar scales, really impressed with them, just perfect.

if anything I'd say they're a tad over engineered


----------



## shaunclarke

Arriving today:

1KG Sweet Bourbon from Coffee Compass, Brass Shower Plate holder from The Espresso Shop, new burrs for the K3 from Ferrari Espresso & a pressure gauge from Fleabay so i can do the OPV mod. Cant wait to get home and have a play!


----------



## Riz

Feldgrind, some beans and some filters from dear green.


----------



## anton78

mmmatron said:


>


There's no justifying these scales, and yet... they're just great. Enjoy!


----------



## Phobic

I just can't fault them, been a week with mine, simple yet perfect


----------



## Phobic

Motta tamper stand and 0.5mm jet from http://www.giveitthebeans.co.uk/nozzle-m6x1-hole-o-0-5-mm-for-brew-group

ordered yesterday at 1pm, arrived today at 11:30 - bloody impressive.

postman has asked if he can have a seat for Christmas dinner he's here so often.


----------



## Phil104

Arrived yesterday - and brilliant - I'll do a separate post about on the Aeropress Methods thread, too:


----------



## Glenn

One of the smoothest calibrated tampers I have used

Available from Decent Espresso


----------



## Phobic

Phil104 said:


> Arrived yesterday - and brilliant - I'll do a separate post about on the Aeropress Methods thread, too:
> 
> View attachment 23580


I love the description for this on their site



> "A kind of free-wheeling '*****-off' to the all*-too-*serious world of coffee competitions, the World AeroPress Championship is independent, and it does not suck." - Jordan Michelman, Co-founder at Sprudge.com


----------



## Phobic

I post in this thread far too often

KVDW show screen


----------



## Froggsy

mike 100 said:


> 2 bags of Monsooned Malabar and 2 bags of Mocha Guatamala from coffee bean shop, best service I've found


Ahh yes. Mocha Guatemala, my favourite blend. Try the Yirgacheffe, taken over from MM in my house!


----------



## BenJM

Coffee Compass French Breakfast Blend

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/extra-dark/french-breakfast-blend-500g.html

Simply perfect. I absolutely love this coffee!

Great service from CC as usual.


----------



## Chrissyh

Received this today!


----------



## Phobic

Chrissyh said:


> View attachment 23619
> 
> 
> Received this today!


congratulations!


----------



## Spooks

Chrissyh said:


> View attachment 23619
> 
> 
> Received this today!


Not *jealous at all

*this does not reflect actual feelings ;o)

In all seriousness congrats, look forward to hearing how you enjoy it


----------



## El carajillo

Chrissyh said:


> View attachment 23619
> 
> 
> Received this today!


Let the good coffee flow:good:


----------



## hchrishallam

Nothing special, just the perfect amount of Rave Signature


----------



## Missy

Ordered at 1:30pm yesterday. Website said they wouldn't be despatching black Friday deals until tomorrow. But here it is! So fast it arrived about 10 minutes before the confirmation of shipping email.

Now that's service.

Should I be storing the H&V in a bunker of some sort?


----------



## Dayks

Missy said:


> Ordered at 1:30pm yesterday. Website said they wouldn't be despatching black Friday deals until tomorrow. But here it is! So fast it arrived about 10 minutes before the confirmation of shipping email.
> 
> Now that's service.
> 
> Should I be storing the H&V in a bunker of some sort?


Looks like mine is on its way as well, got a dispatch E-mail an hour ago and just checked the tracking, out for delivery now. Add that to my Compak K3 arriving half an hour ago.

Now I have to work out how to get them home on the bus.


----------



## Phobic

Very nice packaging, can't wait to try it but I'm going to be disciplined and wait until it's well rested!


----------



## evolucidity

Mine turned up this morning, too.


----------



## Dayks

A 14g and 17g LM basket, IMS screen for my Gaggia, silicone group head seal and a stick on thermometer.


----------



## MarkT

3 bags full. Lol


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Pergtamp and OCD Co mrboots2u


----------



## urbanbumpkin

urbanbumpkin said:


> Pergtamp and OCD Co mrboots2u


Just on loan I might add


----------



## Phobic

try now pay later


----------



## Missy

Thanks @dfk41 ! The hill and valley popped out of the cupboard, attracted by the dainty pink espresso cups... The perfect combination perhaps?!?


----------



## 4085

@Missy Not sure about that, but rudolf looks like he is in need of something


----------



## Phobic

dfk41 said:


> @Missy Not sure about that, but rudolf looks like he is in need of something


he looks like he's getting something just out of shot of the camera - poor Rudolf!


----------



## Riz

A selection from round hill roastery's pink Thursday promo:


----------



## Phobic

much faster workflow using these


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What could it be??









......a clue


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> What could it be??
> 
> View attachment 23739
> 
> 
> ......a clue
> 
> View attachment 23740


What have you bought now ?


----------



## slamm

My first Foundry but no idea how this got past the front door - the box looked mahoosive on the doormat and was way bigger than my letterbox so either Foundry employ some kind of teleportation device or I have a very determined postie!


----------



## Phobic

The Systemic Kid said:


> What could it be??
> 
> View attachment 23739
> 
> 
> ......a clue
> 
> View attachment 23740


I thought I recognised that logo, pretty sure I know what it is but won't spoil the fun of others, I'll PM the kid


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Cheers @Phobic. Don't get out much so need to milk the suspense

All will be revealed tomorrow.


----------



## filthynines

The Pact Coffee advent calendar... for my brother. I had initially slagged it off due to it being pre-ground, but thought it would be something fun for a month!

Sadly, they neglected to include the V60 dripper I ordered at the same time. A rare service mis-step from them.


----------



## filthynines

And immediately remedied with dispatch of the V60 and some credit


----------



## Missy

Very nearly nothing ! I saw the interlink van trundle past, so dashed out and watched him attempt to deliver down the road, whilst yelling "oi mate it's up here!"


----------



## Terranova

Time for change


----------



## Dayks

Bonavita scales from Scott at Happy Donkey. (Had ran out of Brewista's and offered these as an alternate).

  

Foundry Rocko Mountain Reserve from Black Friday deal.

  

Pair of Inker Tulips from @dfk41 - in great condition as promised and no danger of breaking with the amount of bubble-wrap used.


----------



## Thorsten

Arrived after just a few days...aren't I lucky


----------



## slamm

Thorsten said:


> Arrived after just a few days...aren't I lucky


Was that direct from MBK? if it was, any idea if he plans to make any more Hausgrinds?


----------



## Thorsten

Was direct from mbk and no idea if and when they do anymore hausgrinds, sorry . In fact there was no communication except the payment confirmation.


----------



## Obnic

Terranova said:


> Time for change


Can't wait to see what you do to this Frank.


----------



## Phobic

not quiet the black I was hoping for but a 2 tone EK might work, we'll see. if not it's off to get it powder coated.


----------



## christos_geo

Lots and lots of coffee


----------



## Rtansley

Pesado58.5

Tamper

Portafilter handle

Basket and shower screen


----------



## oursus

Terranova said:


> Time for change


Was that delivered by helicopter and people in balaclavas?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg




----------



## AndyDClements

Today brings the first of the 12 monthly subscription coffees from Coffee Hopper/Atkinsons. Even comes with a choccy tree decoration, what more could I want?


----------



## Mrboots2u

AndyDClements said:


> Today brings the first of the 12 monthly subscription coffees from Coffee Hopper/Atkinsons. Even comes with a choccy tree decoration, what more could I want?


Which coffee is it ?


----------



## AndyDClements

Rioki'n robin.

Kenyan Rioki/ Csta Rican La Casta.


----------



## eusty

500g of Revelation from Unionroasted









Posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron F

Must be some record ordered lunchtime wednesday, posted Thursday and here lunchtime Friday.

Heft 58.5mm nerost ceramic base

Though too good to be true as no basket. I wonder if he will respond to my email. Mmh


----------



## Rhys

This..










Got these for herself as she has a low tollerence to caffeine. Cracked open the big bag and made a few flatties which were really nice, but should let them rest for a few days I think. I'm resting the mahogany blend though as they are quite dark #DSOL


----------



## MSM

First of the J Atkinson & Co 12 month subscription


----------



## Dayks

2kg from Rave

1kg fudge and 1kg of the Rwandan that was posted here.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Went to the roastery and collected them and was given the small bag to try.

All roasted yesterday


----------



## johnealey

51mm tamper for the G105 from Coffeechap (thanks Dave) and 2 londinium cups from Snakehips (thanks Tony),









John


----------



## Snakehips

johnealey said:


> 51mm tamper for the G105 from Coffeechap (thanks Dave) and 2 londinium cups from Snakehips (thanks Tony),
> 
> View attachment 23938
> 
> 
> John


They look the business John !

I did umh and ah about whether I really needed to buy more cups but I'm glad I did.

Can't enjoy mine just yet as they will be a 'surprise' Xmas gift from my grandchildren.


----------



## johnealey

Well, I thank your grandkids for the opportunity to have just the two







, one for each lever.

John


----------



## EwanEdwards

What could it be?


----------



## Aaron F

Hopefully thats the Christmas period sorted.


----------



## Thorsten

Travel kit for my Feldgrind (camping will never be the same) made by Dylan (isn't he clever).


----------



## mdizzle1

New hopper & lid for my barista express so I can switch between decaf and caf beans more easily.


----------



## mmmatron

Cheers @jeebsy


----------



## Spooks

Not strictly today (was yesterday) nor from postie, but wife gave me this today. Training and 2 espresso cups. Delighted


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 24051
Well what do you know my new tamper ukcf raffle prize (torr gold finger) matches the machine


----------



## Danm

My new Compak k3 just dropped through my extremely large letter box.

Just popped to Prufrocks for some beans so will be back on the espresso trail over xmas and the new year.


----------



## Snakehips

These two bad boys just arrived from Germany


----------



## filthynines

Cool - what brand? One on the right for levelling off and the one on the left just for tamping?


----------



## shaunclarke

Danm said:


> My new Compak k3 just dropped through my extremely large letter box.
> 
> Just popped to Prufrocks for some beans so will be back on the espresso trail over xmas and the new year.


I love my K3...good luck with it!


----------



## Snakehips

filthynines said:


> Cool - what brand? One on the right for levelling off and the one on the left just for tamping?


Mahlgut. Yes and yes.

No more tamping on the p!ss for me ...... and with the stainless tamper weighing in at just over a kilo I get to tone my biceps in the process.

Nicely engineered and quick and easy to adjust.

Had to part with a ridiculous amount of euros though so just off down to the florists to buy Mrs Snakehips a bit of a sweetener.


----------



## PPapa

I guess I'm ready for Christmas.

Brought some coffee (Ethiopia Hunkute) from Lithuania as well, by Taste Map. Their main shop had the Peak and EK43, which was quite a surprise.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Kickstarter delivered


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Kickstarter delivered


and the verdict is....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> and the verdict is....


Had to go out straight away . I'll use it later on


----------



## PPapa

Bought on eBay Thursday evening, estimated delivery 4 Jan. Got it today, delivered by Amazon.

WTF? I had to check that I haven't accidentally ordered it on Amazon, but I didn't. Fun times.


----------



## GCGlasgow

What you cleaning with it @PPapa ? You get a machine?


----------



## PPapa

GCGlasgow said:


> What you cleaning with it @PPapa ? You get a machine?


Nope! Chemex, decanter and V60 were too dirty and couldn't get them cleaned... The Wave looks a lot better now as well!

Not sure if removing old oils will improve the taste, but I like shiny stuff anyway.


----------



## PPapa

Glass Hario V60 V01 and the Hario stirrer. The glass V60 seems so much more solid than the plastic and I think I fell in love with it immediately.

Oh, and the mug tree to keep the brewers somewhat tide. They don't stack easily and take up quite a lot of space.


----------



## dan1502

Bit of a long story but I've ended up with top and middle pieces to make up a complete tamper (received today) plus a bottom dozer section to fit my existing tamper top and middle pieces


----------



## Dayks

Received new gaskets for my Izzo Alex and an IMS shower screen.

Wasn't sure whether I needed the 8mm or 8.5mm so bought both plus some spares.


----------



## DaveMak

a lot of greens and a bag of mystery


----------



## adz313

Couple of bags from Origin - took advantage of their offer the other day.

Now waiting on a feldgrind from @CoffeeJohnny which due to my muppetry is probably stuck in the Royal Mail somewhere


----------



## Dayks

adz313 said:


> Couple of bags from Origin - took advantage of their offer the other day.
> 
> Now waiting on a feldgrind from @CoffeeJohnny which due to my muppetry is probably stuck in the Royal Mail somewhere


That was quick for the coffee, not expecting mine until next week as their roast day is Friday.

What muppetry did you manage to lose the feldgrind?


----------



## adz313

@Dayks - Yeah, I got in touch to change the delivery address after I read your post, and they offered to roast same day rather than wait til Friday.

Top notch service I must say.

Feldgrind is (providing @CoffeeJohnny has sent out already) going to an address that has an incorrect (although valid) postcode - which will no doubt confuse the machine.

So the coffee will sit and look pretty for a few days in the hope it turns up!


----------



## Dayks

adz313 said:


> @Dayks - Yeah, I got in touch to change the delivery address after I read your post, and they offered to roast same day rather than wait til Friday.
> 
> Top notch service I must say.
> 
> Feldgrind is (providing @CoffeeJohnny has sent out already) going to an address that has an incorrect (although valid) postcode - which will no doubt confuse the machine.
> 
> So the coffee will sit and look pretty for a few days in the hope it turns up!


Definitely good service, hoping the coffee is as good and they will become a regular.

With any luck your feldgrind has not been sent yet, even if it has royal mail do hand sort the items that can't be recognized by it's systems or its MDECs. Just may take a while longer.


----------



## Phobic

sampler bags from Horesham, 100g per bag, figured I'd V60 the lot to get an idea then buy my favorite one


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## profondoblu

Mrboots2u said:


> Had to go out straight away . I'll use it later on


How are you finding this grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u

profondoblu said:


> How are you finding this grinder?


Mine was a Kickstarter backed . I don't think they have a European distributor lined up yet for retail sales


----------



## profondoblu

I see! How does it compare to the likes of porlex etc? You using it for brewed?


----------



## Mrboots2u

profondoblu said:


> I see! How does it compare to the likes of porlex etc? You using it for brewed?


Not used a porlex . Has more adjustment than a porlex I think . But will retail I suspect at more than twice the price .

Only used it for aeropress so far . Acceptable brews . Not used it for the coarse end of filter / press yet.


----------



## Dayks

My Origin Coffee order arrived today. Looking forward to trying them out after resting.









Packaging is attractive but I'm not sure it would fit through my letterbox.


----------



## mmmatron

Pretty packaging


----------



## spune

A bit of a refil


----------



## Hibbsy

A nice selection box from horeshan.









Now which to try first ???


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Perg Tamp arrived! It's like I've been using it for weeks!


----------



## slamm

New year and a new grinder - the Feldgrind has landed! Ordered this cosmetic second with 20% off direct from Knock and arrived in 3 working days so nice and quick. Just picked up today and haven't tried it yet but already love it to bits!


----------



## Hibbsy

Looking forward to try this fruity one


----------



## adz313

At the second time of asking, I finally have a proper grinder.

Managed to get a second grade from MBK, so who knows, I might end up with two one day...


----------



## Mrboots2u

@adz313 - at last ( kinda ) . And hey you never know......









Glad you got something sorted in the end


----------



## adz313

Mrboots2u said:


> @adz313 - at last ( kinda ) . And hey you never know......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got something sorted in the end


Cheers mate - and yeah; progress is progress, regardless of the circumstances.

Better than my blade grinder anyway!


----------



## Wobin19

Deleted post


----------



## PPapa

What is this boy doing in the kitchen... needs some love first, hopefully will receive new burrs tomorrow.


----------



## hotmetal

Are you looking to start selling bags of pre ground?


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> Are you looking to start selling bags of pre ground?


Lots of that! It is actually quite solid machine and not so difficult to work with.

Will see how it performs after I make it stepless and replace the burrs. It smells a bit weird, though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Square Mile Red Brick and Sweet Shop.


----------



## DoubleShot

urbanbumpkin said:


> Square Mile Red Brick and Sweet Shop.


I need to try Sweet Shop. Lmk what the current version is like please?

Thanks.


----------



## Wobin19

urbanbumpkin said:


> Square Mile Red Brick and Sweet Shop.


Snap!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Wobin19

Please also post your thoughts after you've tried Sweetshop.

Thanks.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

DoubleShot said:


> I need to try Sweet Shop. Lmk what the current version is like please?
> 
> Thanks.


I've only started on the red brick today. Brilliant, does what it says on the tin. Good solid espresso blend.


----------



## Wobin19

DoubleShot said:


> @Wobin19
> 
> Please also post your thoughts after you've tried Sweetshop.
> 
> Thanks.


Will do. Still resting at the mo, but should be good to go late next week.


----------



## Hibbsy

Goodies from Jolly Bean Roastery.

I'm also interested to hear how the sweetshop beans are.


----------



## Missy

Postie brought me a divorce!!!

Or at least I had to borrow a sackbarrow from where I was staying to wheel this beast of a box to my car....










I've been forced to open it up straight away rather than waiting until tomorrow (when I could have rearranged the worktops!) as hubby was horrified.

He's not much more cheerful now it's out...

It's not quite the small footprint I had imagined...

We are moving in august and there's a whole run of work surface that will be mine!!


----------



## DoubleShot

The wait is over, it finally arrived!


----------



## coffeechap

Arrived in perfect condition, driver nearly had a hernia


----------



## Snakehips

coffeechap said:


> Arrived in perfect condition, driver nearly had a hernia
> 
> View attachment 24742


Come on then.... open it up !


----------



## coffeechap

Snakehips said:


> Come on then.... open it up !


Oh I have!!!


----------



## doolallysquiff

coffeechap said:


> Oh I have!!!
> 
> View attachment 24757


Is this suitable viewing before the 9pm watershed?


----------



## jlarkin

doolallysquiff said:


> Is this suitable viewing before the 9pm watershed?


From the preview, I assumed this would have been referring to Kruve - perfect grind every time...


----------



## CallumT

Looking forward to all the LR related chatter


----------



## PPapa

Thanks Lee for few bags of stales! Got Burundian, Colombian and Rocko Mountain, too.


----------



## Rhys

Postie delivered this to my old corner shop and I picked it up today...


----------



## Missy

Three from hasbean courtesy of @garydyke1 and a bag of deargreen decaf which I'd ordered before I begged the hasbean bags!

The chelelekutu is already in the aeropress!

(And I've still got a couple of kilos of foundry in the freezer!)


----------



## Rhys

A kilo of Horsham Mexico Mountain Water decaf.. Had to erect a wall up in the kitchen to stop them from escaping into the rest of the house (although one narrowly did..)


















and a bag of Dear Green Kenya Chepkube AA CO2 decaf..


----------



## Rom

HasBean - 1 kilo of

Cheers @garydyke1


----------



## Spooks

Kilo of Foundry's Burundi arrived today, many thanks Lee


----------



## Hibbsy

From @garydyke1


----------



## Obnic

It's arrived in Switzerland. Looking forward to experimenting but I suspect this will ultimately fail the espresso faff test.


----------



## El carajillo

Obnic said:


> It's arrived in Switzerland. Looking forward to experimenting but I suspect this will ultimately fail the espresso faff test.


I like your optimism


----------



## 4515

Good day for me

Ordered the 5 HB Costa Rica coffees which should've arrived Friday but the FedEx guy decided not to deliver (dark driveway and dogs barking put him off)

They arrived today, along with a couple of old pie moulds that I've fancied for a while. Now to decide on the first pie to make


----------



## Obnic

working dog said:


> Now to decide on the first pie to make...


Beef in beer or steak and kidney, no mucking about. None of that chicken and creamy leak metrosexual nonsense.

I'm currently introducing the Swiss to English pies. Good feedback so far. Very jealous of those moulds. Just can't get the kit out here. I was trying to explain what a pie blackbird was recently, and got nowhere.


----------



## Thecatlinux

working dog said:


> Good day for me
> 
> Ordered the 5 HB Costa Rica coffees which should've arrived Friday but the FedEx guy decided not to deliver (dark driveway and dogs barking put him off)
> 
> They arrived today, along with a couple of old pie moulds that I've fancied for a while. Now to decide on the first pie to make
> 
> View attachment 24876


chicken and mushroom pie


----------



## 4515

Moulds were on ebay as individual items by the same seller for more than I wanted to pay so offered a bit less for the pair and they took it. They probably paid pennies for them but I'm happy.

Could happily eat all of those suggestions. Time to refer to the Haynes manual


----------



## 4515

Another reasonable day on the postie front


----------



## Jack-Jones

Postman brought me my last upgrade (but you never know)

Just replaced my Gaggia's shower screen and holder for a nice brass holder and an IMS shower screen from The Espresso Shop I can't think of any other upgrades I can do to the Classic, so it could be a Eureka Mignon Grinder next, then I'm definitely done!


----------



## lake_m

My first ever tamping mat! Have been using a cork coaster - just not the done thing!


----------



## rey_one

Hope I can find the time to set this up this weekend..


----------



## Norvin

These arrived by courier over the last two days. They were bought very cheaply as spares or repairs from eBay for a winter project.

One has an old style boiler with a welded in element, the other has been upgraded to a later v4/5 type boiler with the screw in element.

One has a broken element but the other just needed the red reset button pressed on the overheat thermostat to get it working! I won't say which in case the seller is a member here...


----------



## Hibbsy

A new toy to play with...


----------



## Hibbsy

And some beans too..


----------



## adz313

These turned up today, jumping on the bandwagon and also using the forum discount.

Thanks @horshamcoffee


----------



## horshamcoffee

Enjoy!


----------



## Aaron F

Just finished some Rave coffee and one of the beans was their Sumatra Jagong Village so will be interesting to see how this sample compares.


----------



## Jack-Jones

My new fingerprint magnet just arrived from Bella Barista (only ordered yesterday) along with a free pack of coffee and a three year transferable guarantee. And an hour before that a pack from Rave to keep me busy!


----------



## Stanic

I have got an order from Hasbean...first one from them, no coffee though









Aeropress, Bonavita scale, Chemex t-shirt, Porlex rubber band and one bag of those coffee flowers..wonder about the taste


----------



## The Systemic Kid

How do you brew coffee with a Chemex t-shirt??


----------



## Stanic

The Systemic Kid said:


> How do you brew coffee with a Chemex t-shirt??


A sock technique?


----------



## slamm

Las Camelias Estate El Salvador tasting selection from Union, should be fun..


----------



## Hibbsy

I am interested to see how you find these. As thinking of ordering these myself.


----------



## Spooks

Completely non coffee related but another Sonos Play1 and a Nest thermostat landed in casa spooks


----------



## funinacup

Nothing coffee related recently other than my first Colonna pod subscription!

Other items include new bar ends for the motorbike, ssd case mount, sata cable!


----------



## hotmetal

That's interesting FIAC, which bar ends, which bike, which enclosure? I'm interested in all that right now.

My delivery was a big blank white bag, purportedly containing 1000g of a lightly roasted mystery bean (LSOL).


----------



## hchrishallam

A new toy with some free beans, and a kilo of Rave's decaf alongside my mystery LOL delivery. Going to the o have to freeze something...


----------



## Hibbsy

An interesting wee bag of beans from Scotland


----------



## MildredM

These little Bobby-dazzlers!


----------



## 4515

Splashed out at Bella Barista this weekend and my new purchase just arrived

A sheet of Temptags


----------



## tcw

350g of Rave Columbian Suarez arrived - for once I am prepared! I have probably have a couple of days left of the Square Mile Red Brick I'm currently drinking.


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee

The last of my Prezola wedding presents from LAST JULY !!!

Horrendous company.


----------



## lake_m

A £10 digital thermometer and K type thermocouple off flea bay. Dead-on-arrival. "You pays your money......"


----------



## Buckulus

More V60 filters and a V60 server, my first AeroPress and another set of scales. Looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## lake_m

Another knock on the door, I'm on a roll.... Couple of bags of Rave signature - yay! Best after 02nd March - Doh!!


----------



## Jack-Jones

Finally got my own  Heston Blumenthal scales. Good quality and at a great price. Not the smallest and only measures in 0.5g increments, but good enough for me.

We have the big HB dual platform scales that measure down to 0.1g increments, but SWMBO insists on keeping them in ALL the original packaging, which is a pain to remove/replace for every coffee, so I got some of my own!


----------



## rob177palmer

Gaggia PID from @MrShades and 0.01g accuracy dosing scales.

I suspect a caffeinated weekend whilst I dial these in!


----------



## Grimley

Thought I'd try Foundry again. £2 price increase in 18 months (Exactly the Same Coffee) That's Brexit for you. I blame Trump though.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Rave Chatswood, Rave Suarez, Rave Sumatran, Rave Guatemalan all for our Peruvian fury overlords


----------



## adz313

Jack-Jones said:


> Finally got my own  Heston Blumenthal scales. Good quality and at a great price. Not the smallest and only measures in 0.5g increments, but good enough for me.
> 
> We have the big HB dual platform scales that measure down to 0.1g increments, but SWMBO insists on keeping them in ALL the original packaging, which is a pain to remove/replace for every coffee, so I got some of my own!


What size is the platform on these?

Looking for some to use for filter - and have a (fairly large) v60 stand i'd like to make use of.


----------



## Jack-Jones

adz313 said:


> What size is the platform on these?
> 
> Looking for some to use for filter - and have a (fairly large) v60 stand i'd like to make use of.


Platform is 13.5cm x 13.5cm.


----------



## MildredM

Coffee and my magazine today. I need both to get me through the afternoon looking out at the horrid weather.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

First time ordering from Rave. Roasted 2 days ago yet I ran out of coffee this morning so looks like I'll have to crack it open despite it probably wanting a week to rest


----------



## 1enny

A couple of Keith Brymer Jones espresso cups


----------



## destiny

Not sure if yesterday's counts but didn't get a chance to fit it until the late evening..

Replacement hoses for Classic (plus more for Cherub







)

  

Guess which one is which


----------



## Mono749

destiny said:


> Not sure if yesterday's counts but didn't get a chance to fit it until the late evening..
> 
> Replacement hoses for Classic (plus more for Cherub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Guess which one is which


Hi you wouldn't have a link to these please. could do with some spares


----------



## destiny

Mono749 said:


> Hi you wouldn't have a link to these please. could do with some spares


I bought them on flebay, item 261112388696, or look for Silicone Translucent Soft Rubber Tubing FDA Approved. 9mm OD x 5mm ID worked a treat and 1m leaves a bit to spare.

This of course is for both tank pipes, not the pump outlet which is high pressure.

Still pondering about making the cutouts as the original had..


----------



## johnealey

Cut outs, if referring to the ends in the tank are to stop the pipe "suctioning" on to the base of the tank if that makes sense.

John


----------



## MildredM

My Hope and Glory blend arrived today, along with a nifty little postcard!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Precision shower screen and VST arrived today for my Gaggia


----------



## rob177palmer

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Precision shower screen and VST arrived today for my Gaggia


Very keen to hear feedback on how this performs. Is this the brass shower plate also?


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

rob177palmer said:


> Very keen to hear feedback on how this performs. Is this the brass shower plate also?


I'll be sure to get back to you on that one. Unfortunately no new dispersion plate for me just yet, but I plan on it soon enough.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

rob177palmer said:


> Very keen to hear feedback on how this performs. Is this the brass shower plate also?


Update 1: Shower screen has greatly improved how evenly water showers with more (but finer) 'streams', less pooling and water showering much closer to the edges. Sure it now looks better, with a bit of luck that will translate into the cup.


----------



## Jacko112

Wasn't posted but collected these this morning whilst in Ashford from The Coffee Bean Shop - been meaning to try these guys for a while so there'll be on the #12roasterchallenge this month.


----------



## rob177palmer

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Update 1: Shower screen has greatly improved how evenly water showers with more (but finer) 'streams', less pooling and water showering much closer to the edges. Sure it now looks better, with a bit of luck that will translate into the cup.


Please do let me know.

This is a very cheap mod and could be a great little upgrade - on my "want list" along with the brass shower plate, but I can't get straight in my head what to expect from these upgrades.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

rob177palmer said:


> Please do let me know.
> 
> This is a very cheap mod and could be a great little upgrade - on my "want list" along with the brass shower plate, but I can't get straight in my head what to expect from these upgrades.


From what I gather: even water distribution across puck should mean slightly more even extraction and a finer mesh means less coffee is going to end up going back into the group. Brass dispersion plate in theory improves the heat retention in the group meaning the water will cool less before getting to the puck. It seems that VST baskets will likey show up any deficiencies in distribution and tamping more than some but as for what improvements in the cup there will be - I'm not sure what exactly to expect either.

I'm sure there are more experienced members who can put me right/ make more sense.


----------



## rob177palmer

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> From what I gather: even water distribution across puck should mean slightly more even extraction and a finer mesh means less coffee is going to end up going back into the group.


Just been reading alt VST - now you've set me off on the one also - hadn't realised how much I needed that in my life!

Thanks....i think!

Looking forward to thoughts once you have used it.


----------



## rob177palmer

Inspired by @caffeinatedtrombonist's recent delivery, this landed today with a VST 15g basket due tomorrow.

Not sure today's upgrades will be immediately noticeable, but my existing parts were pretty grotty and in need of replacing.

Install tonight







!


----------



## rob177palmer

New toys fitted and holes in the brass shower plate holder drilled out to 4mm to closer match the OEM Gaggia aluminium plate holder.

I weighed the old and new parts, out of interest. 217 vs 73g!! Quite a difference in mass.


----------



## rob177palmer

OEM kit: http://s1137.photobucket.com/user/pattnipalmer/media/735807A3-E19D-4DFC-B938-980CA0768555.mp4.html

upgrades: http://s1137.photobucket.com/user/pattnipalmer/media/5F64634E-2B1E-4356-BC1D-3858B29189A7.mp4.html

seems a a much more even spread of water flow with the new kit. Think I need to tighten the shower screen bolt though, as drips seem to be forming right from the edge.


----------



## rob177palmer

Final upgrade for a while, but VST 15g basket arrived today, and yes - it makes a massive difference! Exceeded my expectations by a long way


----------



## lake_m

Along the same theme - arrived yesterday for the La Spaz.


----------



## Stanic

rob177palmer said:


> Final upgrade for a while, but VST 15g basket arrived today, and yes - it makes a massive difference! Exceeded my expectations by a long way


I've got the same, really a high quality product


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

rob177palmer said:


> Final upgrade for a while, but VST 15g basket arrived today, and yes - it makes a massive difference! Exceeded my expectations by a long way


I can echo these sentiments exactly. Whilst I now seem to be having serious distribution issues that seemingly weren't there before and haven't yet pulled a shot that looks even as it pours, the difference in the cup already is impressive.


----------



## oursus

rob177palmer said:


> New toys fitted and holes in the brass shower plate holder drilled out to 4mm to closer match the OEM Gaggia aluminium plate holder.
> 
> I weighed the old and new parts, out of interest. 217 vs 73g!! Quite a difference in mass.


That should make a difference to the temp stability at the puck


----------



## Scotford

What the actual F???


----------



## Obnic

oursus said:


> That should make a difference to the temp stability at the puck


Where tha was muck, thas na brass!


----------



## christos_geo

Saw you guys mention Crankhouse from Exeter on here a couple times so thought I'd give them a try!

Bit disappointed one of the bags was roasted on the 24th of Feb though


----------



## filthynines

Crankhouse are excellent, Christos - you won't be disappointed. On the plus side with the February roast: no more resting required. I do believe it's very much a one-man band, so I guess there can only be so much done on-demand. You can find Crankhouse on Twitter if you're not happy.


----------



## christos_geo

filthynines said:


> Crankhouse are excellent, Christos - you won't be disappointed. On the plus side with the February roast: no more resting required. I do believe it's very much a one-man band, so I guess there can only be so much done on-demand. You can find Crankhouse on Twitter if you're not happy.


Actually had a couple emails back and forth with Dave just to introduce myself and let him know that he is highly regarded on the forum. Seems like an ace chap







will be excellent no doubt, thanks!


----------



## MildredM

My Brown Bottle beans arrived bed today and I can't wait to try them . . . I need to be patient!


----------



## Scotford

Tiny little batch brewer.


----------



## MarkyP

Scotford said:


> Tiny little batch brewer.


Gulp!


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## hotmetal

Scotford said:


> Tiny little batch brewer.


Wow! That's like "it didn't look that big in the picture...!" I'm surprised you don't get all the coffee you can handle whilst at work bud. Life's a batch!


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Wow! That's like "it didn't look that big in the picture...!" I'm surprised you don't get all the coffee you can handle whilst at work bud. Life's a batch!


Yeah i wasn't sure whether i wanted a DBC or an ICB so bought both and the latter ended up at work and the former (much much bigger of the two) at my house... For now


----------



## Stanic

I've got some beans from Hasbean, the decaff bundle for my dearest and for me the Costa Rica Finca El Potrero Black Honey Bourbon and Nicaragua Finca San Jose Pulped Natural Longberry..just made the Costa Rica with Kinu M68 and Portaspresso and omg this is exactly what high quality beans do..an excellent cup of coffee


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

CC mystery mk6 landed today...


----------



## Hibbsy

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> CC mystery mk6 landed today...


2kg of a mystery coffee. I hope its a good one, or at least one you enjoy...


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Hibbsy said:


> 2kg of a mystery coffee. I hope its a good one, or at least one you enjoy...


Money is looking a little bit short this month (flat of 2 students) so having save a couple of quid here and there. I've been really satisfied with everything I've had from CC, even with coffees that I wouldn't normally go for (such as hill and valley) so thought even if it's not the perfect coffee for me, at £13/kg posted it should be worthwhile.

If I really dislike it, which is unlikely, I'd certainly be up for sharing some with others in and around Birmingham who would like some for cupping etc..

PS I'm planning on freezing some coffee for the first time with this, I'm thinking of resting at least a week then dividing into smaller batches and freezing in tubs/ jars. Any advice for making this work well would be appreciated.

Ashley


----------



## Hibbsy

£13/kg posted. Wow that is a really good price.

I will have to investigate.


----------



## Hibbsy

I believe the general idea when freezing beans is rest first (as you mentioned). Remove as much air as possible, tape up valves etc and freeze in an air tight container.

Am sure somebody with more knowledge in freezing beans will correct me if I have missed something or stated something wrong...


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Hibbsy said:


> £13/kg posted. Wow that is a really good price.
> 
> I will have to investigate.


The whole order was £27.30 for 2kgs and postage. The mystery coffee is £13/kg and think postage was £3.90?

Took a day to arrive, top quality service.


----------



## Scotford

Hibbsy said:


> I believe the general idea when freezing beans is rest first (as you mentioned). Remove as much air as possible, tape up valves etc and freeze in an air tight container.
> 
> Am sure somebody with more knowledge in freezing beans will correct me if I have missed something or stated something wrong...


Vacuum. Pack.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Scotford said:


> Vacuum. Pack.


That makes a lot of sense. Most that I'm seeing on amazon are huge bags for storing clothes but I'll have a better look later on.


----------



## Scotford

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Most that I'm seeing on amazon are huge bags for storing clothes but I'll have a better look later on.


I've got a couple, the Andrew James range are pretty good value for money. Really any in the £40 range will do. You'll need a lot of vac rolls though as it becomes addictive.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Scotford said:


> I've got a couple, the Andrew James range are pretty good value for money. Really any in the £40 range will do. You'll need a lot of vac rolls though as it becomes addictive.


OK cool, I will have a look. Do you seal the beans loose or in the valved bags usually? I was thinking of splitting into smaller batches for freshness at time or use.


----------



## Scotford

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> OK cool, I will have a look. Do you seal the beans loose or in the valved bags usually? I was thinking of splitting into smaller batches for freshness at time or use.


I've been dealing the beans loose in a bag, then either cutting the label of the original bag and putting that in with or just banging the flattened original bag in too. So i know what is what.

I'd not bother making individual portions, just make up a vac bag that's the same size as the original bag and I've found that it's the perfect size to cut open and reseal the right number of times without wasting too much vacroll. That is dependent on using roughly 20gx10times (on avg) though.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Scotford said:


> I've been dealing the beans loose in a bag, then either cutting the label of the original bag and putting that in with or just banging the flattened original bag in too. So i know what is what.
> 
> I'd not bother making individual portions, just make up a vac bag that's the same size as the original bag and I've found that it's the perfect size to cut open and reseal the right number of times without wasting too much vacroll. That is dependent on using roughly 20gx10times (on avg) though.


My thinking behind batches was that we probably get through 250g-400g a week so dividing a kilo bag into 3 or 4 should mean drinking the coffee at a similar timeframe post roast.

If I get a vacuum sealer I can see myself buying much more coffee 'accidentally' and ending up with several stored up the freezer... Oh well..!


----------



## Scotford

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> My thinking behind batches was that we probably get through 250g-400g a week so dividing a kilo bag into 3 or 4 should mean drinking the coffee at a similar timeframe post roast.
> 
> If I get a vacuum sealer I can see myself buying much more coffee 'accidentally' and ending up with several stored up the freezer... Oh well..!


Yeah do that if you're buying by the kg. Then once you've dialled in once, you can just revert back to that setting next time you crack open a 'new' batch of frozen.

And trust. It is so addictive. I have about 12kg in my freezer now and all these to fit yet:


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Scotford said:


> Yeah do that if you're buying by the kg. Then once you've dialled in once, you can just revert back to that setting next time you crack open a 'new' batch of frozen.
> 
> And trust. It is so addictive. I have about 12kg in my freezer now and all these to fit yet:


Incredible!

So much good coffee, so little time.


----------



## Scotford

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Incredible!
> 
> So much good coffee, so little time.


Well, if you think about it, that should be so MUCH time as I've got beans in the freezer that taste exactly the same now as they over 6months ago... Suspended in time!


----------



## rob177palmer

Is the consensus then that this is the best contraption for freezing roasted beans?

https://www.andrewjamesworldwide.com/kitchen-c1/preservation-c13/vacuum-sealers-bags-c64/domestic-food-vacuum-sealer-p113

Presumably let de-gas for a week after roasting. Then seal and freeze, which keeps moisture out.

How do you defrost without introducing water to the beans?


----------



## Scotford

I wouldn't say that it's the consensus but I've got one of that range and i like it.

And as for defrosting without adding moisture... Grind from frozen. The beans will only have what moisture is in them after roasting which is what you'd put through your grinder anyway. And from frozen you have the added bonus of a slightly more even shatter in the grinder.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Scotford said:


> I wouldn't say that it's the consensus but I've got one of that range and i like it.
> 
> And as for defrosting without adding moisture... Grind from frozen. The beans will only have what moisture is in them after roasting which is what you'd put through your grinder anyway. And from frozen you have the added bonus of a slightly more even shatter in the grinder.


How do you manage to grind from frozen if using bags as opposed to tubs- I'm assuming you cut the pouch and then reseal each time? Also how long do you have from removing from the freezer to grinding before moisture becomes an issue? (most of the time I'm single dosing two coffees in one sitting)

Sorry yet for more questions, I'm sure this conversation should probably have been had on another thread.


----------



## rob177palmer

Scotford said:


> And as for defrosting without adding moisture... Grind from frozen. The beans will only have what moisture is in them after roasting which is what you'd put through your grinder anyway. And from frozen you have the added bonus of a slightly more even shatter in the grinder.


That makes sense. I would need to move to single dosing I suppose but could work with that.

Something to think about.


----------



## rob177palmer

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> I'm sure this conversation should probably have been had on another thread.


I agree - I have tried for ages to find a suitable thread on freezing, but eventually gave up as such conflicting views!


----------



## 4085

Nice little Torr Goldfinger 58.4 Bahia Rosewood


----------



## mmmatron

dfk41 said:


> Nice little Torr Goldfinger 58.4 Bahia Rosewood


That's lovely. Would look very nice next to my rosewood handled Vesuvius


----------



## Jacko112

Just a little pressie from Rave courtesy of their recent offer! Strange how the people at work always comment on how nice the coffee smells but are quite happy drinking floor sweepings. Tried educating & it didn't work so their loss!


----------



## Stanic

dfk41 said:


> Nice little Torr Goldfinger 58.4 Bahia Rosewood


now that is some handle! loving the looks of it



Jacko112 said:


> people at work always comment on how nice the coffee smells but are quite happy drinking floor sweepings.










this was the same at my previous job


----------



## Jacko112

Just had this delivered - unsure whether to keep it yet.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## 4515

Todays delivery was 30 laurel bushes to renovate some of the hedge. 25 now planted. Just need to build up enthusiasm to plant the last 5


----------



## adz313

Not so much postie - but picked up while I was in Stockholm last weekend.

Was ace brewed by them on kalitta - so hoping to emulate on v60


----------



## adz313

Not so much postie - but picked up while I was in Stockholm last weekend.

Was ace brewed by them on kalitta - so hoping to emulate on v60


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Had a leak from a combination tap


----------



## Jack-Jones

@Jumbo Ratty

Haha, slight overkill for the need of an O-ring, but I'm sure they'll come in handy.

PMSL just had a search for O-ring fetish and couldn't find anything subdued enough to post.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I didnt know what size rubber seals the tap had on it and didnt want to go to the trouble of turning the water off and removing the tap to find out. Plus, my experience with diy plumbing leaves a bit to be desired.

Did the job this morning,,, success?


----------



## lake_m

Pre-infusion kit for the La Spaz, from Chris' Coffee across the pond.

Out with the spanners......


----------



## Scotford

A bootload of Da Matteo coffee for a guest in a week!


----------



## Dayks

New pressurestat, to hopefully get my machine up and running again.

  

Now I just have to figure out how to get the old one off.


----------



## rob177palmer

Dayks said:


> New pressurestat, to hopefully get my machine up and running again.


Hope hasn't been out of action too long!!


----------



## Dayks

rob177palmer said:


> Hope hasn't been out of action too long!!


The past couple of weeks, with intermittent problems all month, pressure hitting 2 bar and steam blowing out everywhere, really shocked me the first time, now at the point where the machine can't be switched on without doing it.


----------



## rob177palmer

Dayks said:


> The past couple of weeks, with intermittent problems all month, pressure hitting 2 bar and steam blowing out everywhere, really shocked me the first time, now at the point where the machine can't be switched on without doing it.


Sad times - how have the caffeine withdrawal symptoms been??


----------



## Dayks

rob177palmer said:


> Sad times - how have the caffeine withdrawal symptoms been??


Luckily for me I have never had any issues with caffeine, not when I'm drinking it(unless I drink a stupid amount) and not when I stop.


----------



## Rhys

Ooooo... coffee stuff


















Always fancied one of these, and it certainly makes a nice cuppa! Thanks to @El carajillo I now have one


----------



## hotmetal

A chemistry set that makes coffee! I'm fascinated by these, ever since I saw TSK demo one at the Rave day. But I'm spatially challenged and also don't need more excuses to drink more coffee than I do already. (Says he at 0130!)


----------



## Rhys

hotmetal said:


> A chemistry set that makes coffee! I'm fascinated by these, ever since I saw TSK demo one at the Rave day. But I'm spatially challenged and also don't need more excuses to drink more coffee than I do already. (Says he at 0130!)


It's decaf









I don't fancy staying up all night lol


----------



## Dayks

New coffee method for me to try and a keepcup as I have wanted one since I saw one.

  

Gave it a try with the March LSOL on a 10 min brew and it has turned out really nice.


----------



## Stanic

Rhys said:


> Ooooo... coffee stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always fancied one of these, and it certainly makes a nice cuppa! Thanks to @El carajillo I now have one


Hey, nice pic! Certainly a great coffee maker, try the metal filter, it gives a bigger body ;-)


----------



## Gobbosp

The postie brought me this .....

I know theres been a fair bit of discussion over these and the usefulness or not - well i had the pleasure of loaning an expensive one from my local coffee roasters to test, it was good but i wouldn't spend £100 on one - this was £18 and does the same job, worth the money - not the magic solution to no spitting from naked however does help get a better tamp.

Sundely from ebay!

Quick delivery from the uk.


----------



## Rhys

Stanic said:


> Hey, nice pic! Certainly a great coffee maker, try the metal filter, it gives a bigger body ;-)


It's a pity it doesn't have the paper filter adapter. Cloth one is ok though.


----------



## Stanic

Rhys said:


> It's a pity it doesn't have the paper filter adapter. Cloth one is ok though.


I've got all three, prefer the IMS metal to cloth and paper Hario ones, but with minimal difference in the cup, metal one is also slightly more convenient to use for me


----------



## MWJB

Not today, but last week...cheap flour sifting sieve off Amazon (about £2), great for cleaner French press brews without having to take too much extra care.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-Flour-White-Round-Strainer/dp/B008LTY9RC/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1491152558&sr=8-8&keywords=fine+sieve








[/url]








[/url]


----------



## MWJB

Double post deleted.


----------



## Scotford

Bootload of stickers for the LCF!


----------



## jlarkin

MWJB said:


> Not today, but last week...cheap flour sifting sieve off Amazon (about £2), great for cleaner French press brews without having to take too much extra care.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kitchen-Flour-White-Round-Strainer/dp/B008LTY9RC/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1491152558&sr=8-8&keywords=fine+sieve
> 
> [/url]


Some how, this feels quite damning against the Kruve!?


----------



## El carajillo

New porcelain saucers after Mrs El c went Greek:whistle:


----------



## steveholt

My wife has collected a new to me Ceado E37 which winged it way to me from @coffeechap.










I am only short of going home sick to try my new grinder.


----------



## MWJB

jlarkin said:


> Some how, this feels quite damning against the Kruve!?


Not at all. Kruve is at home, the flour sifter is at work where I make 3-mug brews daily...either with the flour sifter & French press, or with a regular kitchen sieve & Chemex/Sowden, as I have done since before Kruve was mooted. I have other sieves too, but at 30cm are a bit bulky & messy.

I don't fancy your chances of sifting 50-60g doses in a Kruve in one go  The Kruve results will be comparable to other Kruve users & you get 2 data points.


----------



## Drewster

Some tasty* samples of various coffee kindly donated by Boots (Thanks @Mrboots2u)

* NB When I say tasty - at this point that is only conjecture as I am about 150miles from said coffee and haven't even seen them yet but as they come from Bootsy I am going out on a limb and predicting they'll be tasty


----------



## Stanic

I've just got the Bandito fingerless gloves with cover from Mountain Hardware, the first pair got half eaten by the dog :-D since they are already discontinued, I had to source them from eBay..excellent gloves


----------



## teejay41

Three kinds, 500g of each. Peruvian Tunki - my favourite single-origin, Indian Tiger Stripes blend and Breakfast Favourite blend - both delicious. Roasted 12 days ago, actually received 11 days ago and at their prime right now.

The Peruvian Tunki, freshly opened today, yielded one of the nicest cups I've ever tasted. I pull 34g liquor from 17g ground beans in 30 secs. or so and add stretched blue-top milk at 55°C. Yum.

Tony.


----------



## mmmatron

Hope this lives up to expectation...


----------



## MildredM

Ooooooh!!! @mmmatron looks exciting!


----------



## jimbojohn55

Does it play table tennis, make pizzas, fight in robot wars or roast beans? - hopefully all four


----------



## Scotford

Um, thanks UK Coffee Week... I guess.


----------



## DoubleShot

Popcorn latte anyone?!


----------



## steveholt

steveholt said:


> My wife has collected a new to me Ceado E37 which winged it way to me from @coffeechap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only short of going home sick to try my new grinder.


I did a full day in work... And thus,

Three new bags of coffee were waiting in the post too courtesy of kaffeboix and has bean SSSSS.

Half a bag of El Salvadoran goodness from Scandinavia was half wasted dialling in a new, very quiet, very fast and thus far rather clump free new grinder.

Some of the latter too fast pours were still quite drinkable.

I feel a kilo of something may be on the cards this month to get a feel for this grinder.


----------



## mmmatron

jimbojohn55 said:


> Does it play table tennis, make pizzas, fight in robot wars or roast beans? - hopefully all four


Ha now that would be clever!


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> Ooooooh!!! @mmmatron looks exciting!


I'll report back in the pizza thread!


----------



## ShortShots

Scotford said:


> Um, thanks UK Coffee Week... I guess.


So generous!I used the lavazza on a blind cupping, unfortunately the colour and lack of bloom gave it away,thanks anyway Allegra...


----------



## Scotford

ShortShots said:


> So generous!I used the lavazza on a blind cupping, unfortunately the colour and lack of bloom gave it away,thanks anyway Allegra...


I actually just tried that but picked it out before even getting any water near it.


----------



## ShortShots

it stands out like a sore thumb







, although I've had worse, no evidence of the double ply cardboard tasting note so evident in other commodity/cremated supermarket offerings


----------



## 9719

Nothing to do with our 'Postie', but SWMBA returned from Gloucester yesterday via Love Lane and picked up the following,the only difficulty will be waiting 10 days while these bad boys put there feet up and have a bit of a rest, should be worth it though......twiddly de twiddly dum

View attachment 25890


----------



## DoubleShot

Contigo 20-ounce autoseal thermal flask (latte colour although hard to tell that from photos)

Been after a decent drinks flask for coffee on the go for a while. Finally pulled the trigger on this one which just arrived from the States within 5 days.



















Keeps drinks hot for up to 7 hours and cold for up to 12 hours. Also has a lock feature so as to avoid depressing the front autoseal dispensing button.


----------



## PPapa

I use the same (juts matt black) for transferring brewed coffee to work (around 25 minutes in flask). It's great







.


----------



## DoubleShot

Quite a few people report having filled one of these flasks with water and ice in the evening and there's still ice in it the following morning!

Hopefully with some warm weather just around the corner, I'll probably be using it more for keeping cold drinks cold over the next few months or so. Great that it works for hot and cold drinks.


----------



## PPapa

It's definitely less efficient than a regular flask.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


>


Nice, waiting for mine as well ?


----------



## lake_m

Dissecting needle. Going to give WDT a go with the Sage grinder. Clump monster.


----------



## hchrishallam

I've been thinking about those, but thought the really sharp tip would get caught in the basket holes, let me know how you get on


----------



## ShortShots

fluffles said:


> Nice, waiting for mine as well 


Mine arrived while I was at LCF, ironically cupping them with raw materials anyway. Lovely coffees,shame its so limited


----------



## lake_m

hchrishallam said:


> I've been thinking about those, but thought the really sharp tip would get caught in the basket holes, let me know how you get on


Yeah, I thought that too so I cut the tip off with a pair of decent snips. (you can see it in the photo)


----------



## kennyboy993

Mrboots2u said:


>


Is this some amazing crop? Can't find much on google


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

kennyboy993 said:


> Is this some amazing crop? Can't find much on google


http://www.assemblycoffee.co.uk/shop/wush-wush-pre-order-worldwide-release


----------



## kennyboy993

Cheers - that link doesn't work anymore though it enabled me to find elsewhere. Sounds amazing


----------



## Jack-Jones

Haha!

Just a couple of Rhinowares double spouted jugs and a new (MkIII) mini hand grinder to accompany my AeroPress I'm afraid.


----------



## Hibbsy

Another new toy to play with, and just in time for Easter.


----------



## Scotford

kennyboy993 said:


> Cheers - that link doesn't work anymore though it enabled me to find elsewhere. Sounds amazing


So wush wush is basically some mental experimental strain of coffee that turned out to taste pretty special in the interesting and not run of the mill 'oh I'm a geisha, I can taste of jasmine' way. I had the Flight Coffee (NZ) stuff a year ago that was one of the very first specialty production lots of it and it was a bit towards the meh side, but recently had some from Flight that the Raw Materials guys (they were borne from the same company essentially) had brought with and it was dazzling. The AY stuff is excellent but slightly different as it's roasted to a different water spec. Was worth the punt imo just to try this crazy mad shiz but give it another year and we'll be seeing more of it about. Hopefully some heaps crazy scoring stuff from 90+ will turn up this year too!


----------



## kennyboy993

Nice one scotford, good insight ;-)


----------



## DoubleShot

Wush Wush makes a very brief appearance in latest globe trotting vlog from Chris Baca.






Aunt Pegy's looks proper decent!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Wush Wush makes a very brief appearance in latest globe trotting vlog from Chris Baca.


Ah man Aunt Pegs is meant to be insane. Anywhere that has ripped apart a Synesso because they can't bear to see the sheer horrific looks of em is okay with me! Plus, it's the Proud Mary guys so they kill it no matter what!


----------



## DoubleShot

So good in fact, Chris jokes that he's going to apply and wonders if they'd give him a job?!


----------



## ShortShots

re- the wush wush, there was only 200 trees cropped this year, managed to produce 12 24kg boxes, 7 of which went to the land down under, the rest are here in the UK


----------



## anton78

Oh my.


----------



## Hibbsy

While not on par with the above.


----------



## DoubleShot

Blimey, the ever expanding R120 owners club continues...

#aProperTITAN


----------



## anton78

DoubleShot said:


> Blimey, the ever expanding R120 owners club continues...
> 
> #aProperTITAN


I've had that over a year. The londinium came today


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah, just read on fluffles for sale thread after posting above.


----------



## fluffles

anton78 said:


> Oh my.


Great combo there ?


----------



## anton78

fluffles said:


> Great combo there


Pleasure doing business with you. Trying to avoid caffeine overdose right now...


----------



## DoubleShot

Was there any Drum n Bass being played in the background to accompany the sale?


----------



## anton78

DoubleShot said:


> Was there any Drum n Bass being played in the background to accompany the sale?


You've lost me there.


----------



## DoubleShot

Fluffles has another for sale thread selling his Technics (record) decks plus D n B vinyl collection.


----------



## Phil104

Why is anything arriving in the post today?


----------



## Hibbsy

Phil104 said:


> Why is anything arriving in the post today?


Good point. Mine was delivered today with Amazon Logistics.


----------



## Phil104

Hibbsy said:


> Good point. Mine was delivered today with Amazon Logistics.


Ah Amazon... and I suppose if you don't mind working on a bank holiday.


----------



## anton78

Phil104 said:


> Why is anything arriving in the post today?


Mine was delivered by Antonmail. It's a pretty exclusive service


----------



## Hibbsy

Phil104 said:


> Ah Amazon... and I suppose if you don't mind working on a bank holiday.


I never minded working the bank holidays when I worked in retail years back. Shorter days and double time


----------



## Phil104

anton78 said:


> Mine was delivered by Antonmail. It's a pretty exclusive service


And from the fluffles distribution centre I imagine.


----------



## MildredM

Amazon delivery here. A little torch just for peering up the chute to check for any clogging under the anti-static flap on my grinder (and thus eliminating any horizontal splurging which *may* have happened on one or more occasions)!


----------



## DoubleShot

I do like those round chrome chutes on certain models of Compak grinders.

Niice torch with 2000x zoom out setting!


----------



## MildredM

DoubleShot said:


> I do like those round chrome chutes on certain models of Compak grinders.
> 
> Niice torch with 2000x zoom out setting!


Compared to our cycle lights (when we were really into bikes) this was so cheap, £19 delivered! I got a little nozzle and brush attachment for the vac too. No more pesky grinds clogging up the chute now!


----------



## DoubleShot

I've been using one of the spare long wood reeds that you get with reed infuser room fresheners plus an acid brush to clean the plastic clump crusher on my Mythos. It's pretty small and delicate.


----------



## MildredM

DoubleShot said:


> I've been using one of the spare long wood reeds that you get with reed infuser room fresheners plus an acid brush to clean the plastic clump crusher on my Mythos. It's pretty small and delicate.


Is the clump crusher hiding up at the top of the chute, the same as the E8? I took mine to bits (carefully following Foundry's instructions) last week. I couldn't believe how much was stuck up there! Hence the torch for daily checking!


----------



## DoubleShot

Yes.


----------



## DoubleShot

Mythos Clump Crusher

Post #7 has a couple of photos of it fitted.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21466-Modding-a-Eureka-Mythos-(-Clump-Crusher-)

Though mine has never ever looked as clogged up as that!


----------



## MildredM

DoubleShot said:


> Mythos Clump Crusher
> 
> Post #7 has a couple of photos of it fitted.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21466-Modding-a-Eureka-Mythos-(-Clump-Crusher-)
> 
> Though mine has never ever looked as clogged up as that!


Very clogged indeed. Really interesting thread, Thank you for that. I sort of wondered about making a different shaped curtain/clump crusher the other day. Food for thought . . .


----------



## DoubleShot

@Beanosaurus did just that and made a custom clump crusher for his Ceado e37s out of an empty beer can! 

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23449-Ceado-E37s-A-R-S-E-Mod


----------



## MildredM

DoubleShot said:


> @Beanosaurus did just that and made a custom clump crusher for his Ceado e37s out of an empty beer can!


I need to find that thread. I'll go search . . .


----------



## DoubleShot

MildredM said:


> I need to find that thread. I'll go search . . .


Already done it for you!


----------



## MildredM

Sorry! Just realised, typing at the same time!

It is really clever, the photos are fantastic! I may just head down this route if I find the current proggling out daily method gets too irritating.


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah it's cool and also interesting, reading about some of the custom projects forum members come up with as workarounds for any shortcomings or issues experienced from using certain coffee related equipment.


----------



## hotmetal

I was going to say I've never 'proggled' before, but as an owner of an E37s I probably have (with a wooden stirrer stick from a café). I just didn't know the word!


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:



> I was going to say I've never 'proggled' before, but as an owner of an E37s I probably have (with a wooden stirrer stick from a café). I just didn't know the word!


Oh yes, proggle is a well used term up here in deepest, darkest Lincolnshire! On a par with, but not the same as, fettle. As in: 'eeeh, that's fettled that then', when you've proggled your grinder chute clean









It must be an archaic term mind, my spell check keeps correcting it to profile!


----------



## MildredM

Well! This was a nice surprise today


----------



## DoubleShot

MildredM said:


> Very clogged indeed. I sort of wondered about making a different shaped curtain/clump crusher the other day.


My Mythos clump crusher this morning


----------



## MildredM

I am not showing you mine on the E8! I can feel a Blue Peter session coming on


----------



## DoubleShot

Your chute is still waaaaay nicer than mine though!


----------



## MildredM

DoubleShot said:


> Your chute is still waaaaay nicer than mine though!










Thank you! I haven't ever received such a lovely compliment


----------



## kennyboy993

MildredM said:


> Well! This was a nice surprise today


Nice.

Mildred why do u keep getting things posted to your house that's on my wish list? Have you got a deal with Father Christmas?


----------



## MildredM

kennyboy993 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Mildred why do u keep getting things posted to your house that's on my wish list? Have you got a deal with Father Christmas?


I sometimes think I must have









Or maybe my hubby has a sneaky look on the forum now and then!!


----------



## MildredM

Somehow I have to get this light fitted over the coffee area before Ian arrives home. If it's on the wall I am sure he won't notice it


----------



## DoubleShot

Looks like you have a keen helper!


----------



## MildredM

DoubleShot said:


> Looks like you have a keen helper!


Yes! A bright spark(ie) . . . . Not much good with a drill though


----------



## PPapa

Fancy packaging from Has Bean.


----------



## MildredM

And these . . . No roast date, annoyingly . . . Just about to email them.

Edit, I found it stamped on the top corner, I need new specs!


----------



## 9719

Thanks to @coffeechap for this, exactly as described in the for sale posting, arrived on Tuesday very well packaged and having had time to have a tinker with it I can say its a definite upgrade on the Mignon, although it 'can't half gobble up some beans' whilst dialing in. Good job for the cheap and cheerful supermarket jobbies that were got in for that reason or else the good ones would be getting well sparse by now. Looking forward to putting some decent beans through shortly and hopefully noticing a difference in the cup.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

My Kruve Kickstarter pack finally arrived.


----------



## Syenitic

Arrived this morning, sooner than I expected. Far cuter than I remember the one my parents had so many years ago, and also a lot sturdier, albeit smaller. This is a type C, and I thought at 0.8 litre size it would be fine for a couple of large cups....turns out more like 3 cups.

It seems a wonderful way to brew and to let the result gradually cool in the jug, for best flavours. Can see a bit of experimentation coming along this weekend when I should be fully stripping down a Europiccola.

Couldn't resist putting through some Foundry Moata when I got it home this evening. Now I am not normally an evening coffee drinker but I think this has real promise once I get the technique sorted (I did not stir properly enough I think).

And boy was it hot, which does makes me wonder if it could be a flawed way of brewing coffee, it seems that while the top chamber is infusing the water / grounds the lower vessel is still pumping steam upwards which gives a circulatory effect in the brewing liquor, keeping it almost super-heated. I know what siphon tongue is now!


----------



## Syenitic

MildredM said:


> And these . . . No roast date, annoyingly . . . Just about to email them.
> 
> Edit, I found it stamped on the top corner, I need new specs!


I would be interested to hear your thoughts on those Smokey Barn beans. Best coffee I think I ever tasted came from that place, but that was a year or so ago now.


----------



## MildredM

Syenitic said:


> I would be interested to hear your thoughts on those Smokey Barn beans. Best coffee I think I ever tasted came from that place, but that was a year or so ago now.


I will make sure to report back next week


----------



## Scotford

mines_abeer said:


> View attachment 26159


Woo Macap!!! I have very fond memories of those grinders. Had one at home once for an experiment and it dosed to within 0.1g 19/20 times!!!


----------



## Hibbsy

A Hario server and 100 filters.


----------



## mmmatron

A man in a van brought my new car (nhs lease). I'm in love!


----------



## christos_geo

Wonderful surprise from my partner! She sneakily obtained the coffeehit code from me and got me this phenomenal hand grinder.

And what better place to try it out than camping by the Pembrokeshire coast.

Using the March LSOL for the Bialetti, never thought that would happen but it's actually delicious!


----------



## kennyboy993

christos_geo said:


> Wonderful surprise from my partner! She sneakily obtained the coffeehit code from me and got me this phenomenal hand grinder.
> 
> And what better place to try it out than camping by the Pembrokeshire coast.
> 
> Using the March LSOL for the Bialetti, never thought that would happen but it's actually delicious!


Beautiful that isn't it


----------



## MildredM

christos_geo said:


> Wonderful surprise from my partner! She sneakily obtained the coffeehit code from me and got me this phenomenal hand grinder.
> 
> And what better place to try it out than camping by the Pembrokeshire coast.
> 
> Using the March LSOL for the Bialetti, never thought that would happen but it's actually delicious!


What a fantastic surprise







 It looks really great!

Enjoy your camping AND coffee!


----------



## lake_m

christos_geo said:


> Wonderful surprise from my partner! She sneakily obtained the coffeehit code from me and got me this phenomenal hand grinder.
> 
> And what better place to try it out than camping by the Pembrokeshire coast.
> 
> Using the March LSOL for the Bialetti, never thought that would happen but it's actually delicious!


Spot on!









(Wish I could convince my wife to go camping - would save me a bloomin' fortune!)


----------



## Deejaysuave

Coffee Club special -


----------



## 9719

Scotford said:


> Woo Macap!!! I have very fond memories of those grinders. Had one at home once for an experiment and it dosed to within 0.1g 19/20 times!!!


Any suggestions hints tips etc for using this grinder @Scotford as you seem well acquainted with it


----------



## Scotford

mines_abeer said:


> Any suggestions hints tips etc for using this grinder @Scotford as you seem well acquainted with it


If you're going to single dose, make sure you've got the motor going before beans hit the burrs. Also, grind from frozen


----------



## theonlytexaspete

Someone sent me some Chocolate covered Coffee beans, dont know who? but were very nice!

A


----------



## lake_m

First arrival in the V60 project.


----------



## ShortShots

Technically arrived yesterday but I forgot to post it here. Delicious!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Scotford said:


> If you're going to single dose, make sure you've got the motor going before beans hit the burrs. Also, grind from frozen


I don't quite know how, but this may be the piece of the puzzle that has been missing all along! I did exactly that today (single dosing with a SJ) and ended up with no visible dead spots/ channeling and beautiful tiger striping. More importantly, despite not being dialled in perfectly the shot had so many amazing flavours flying around!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Scotford

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> I don't quite know how, but this may be the piece of the puzzle that has been missing all along! I did exactly that today (single dosing with a SJ) and ended up with no visible dead spots/ channeling and beautiful tiger striping. More importantly, despite not being dialled in perfectly the shot had so many amazing flavours flying around!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Kinda makes sense now that you think about it though eh?


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Scotford said:


> Kinda makes sense now that you think about it though eh?


Absolutely. In fact a day or two ago I was thinking of asking a friend to machine a bean weight (to mimic a hopper) for me but that no longer seems necessary. Pouring the beans in with the burrs already moving in a way must keep the weight of the beans more constant and therefore making grind slightly more consistent?

It's always nice to have the 'aha!' moments as something/ an idea slots into place.


----------



## Hibbsy




----------



## 4515

Today's delivery - a return to North Star - will review these in the #12roasterchallenge


----------



## MildredM




----------



## johnealey

@MildredM if you fancy a choco nut cocoa caramac of a flat white combine the two above (did exactly that this morning







)

John


----------



## MildredM

johnealey said:


> @MildredM if you fancy a choco nut cocoa caramac of a flat white combine the two above (did exactly that this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> John


Oooh! Sounds good. I will try it when I open them next week


----------



## Wes78

He brought me 2kg of Raves Italian Job and I am cracking it open later today!

These will be my first real venture into fresh beans, let's see how the Oracle and I cope (or not)

They are 6 days post roast so maybe slightly early but it's all new to me early so good experience. I'll report back in my log in the Sage Forum.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Grimley

It wasnt today & it wasn't the postie (I wouldn't trust him with the size of the box it arrived in) been too busy to get a pic & put it on here until now.










Very pleased with it. Bought from BB (5% LCF discount) along with a silicone gasket for my silvia, a shower screen & a 18g VST ridged basket. Also got a bag of beans thrown in & a £10 voucher for their roastery subscription. Good deal methinks.


----------



## MildredM

Looking forward to trying these


----------



## PPapa

I don't need this, but I recently had a birthday, so...


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> I don't need this, but I recently had a birthday, so...


Well, if it was your Birthday . . . Happy Birthday


----------



## Benjijames28

MildredM said:


> Looking forward to trying these


Can't wait to see how u get on with these, one of my favourite coffee shops uses square mile and the coffee there is always top notch.


----------



## Jacko112

New roaster for me to try this month -it'll be interesting to see how these taste.


----------



## MSM

MildredM said:


> Looking forward to trying these


I really liked the bag of Red Brick I purchased in the past.

Have not tried the other one.


----------



## MildredM

It's going to be a busy week next week


----------



## filthynines

What's with the names????


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> What's with the names????


Bit Pink Floyd-y?


----------



## filthynines

I've just answered my own question - seems Hasbean has retired the old blends and come up with these new ones. I really like the new packaging, which has now been brought in line with the quality of the product itself. I think an espresso taster pack will have to be next on the list.


----------



## coffeechap

Jacko112 said:


> New roaster for me to try this month -it'll be interesting to see how these taste.


Surely you will taste how they taste?


----------



## Wes78

Sounds like an ideal next purchase for me !


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> I've just answered my own question - seems Hasbean has retired the old blends and come up with these new ones. I really like the new packaging, which has now been brought in line with the quality of the product itself. I think an espresso taster pack will have to be next on the list.


I love their new packaging too. I ordered these on the back of someone mentioning them here on the forum


----------



## Hibbsy

Shame the Dark side of the moon blend packaging is not as psychedelic as website picture..


----------



## MildredM

Hibbsy said:



> Shame the Dark side of the moon blend packaging is not as psychedelic as website picture..
> 
> View attachment 26390


I have to admit being a tad disappointed. I could quite see some such design bags becoming collectors items in the future.


----------



## MSM

MildredM said:


> I have to admit being a tad disappointed. I could quite see some such design bags becoming collectors items in the future.


Anyone else keep all the empty bags of coffee they have finished? - or just me?


----------



## MildredM

MSM said:


> Anyone else keep all the empty bags of coffee they have finished? - or just me?


I do! Well, I cut the front off, add the date we finished it and marks out of 10!


----------



## KirinChris

Not the postie and not today, but tomorrow... the FedEx man with a box from BB.

My new ECM Barista and K3.

I'm not going to get any work done am I?


----------



## Jon

KirinChris said:


> Not the postie and not today, but tomorrow... the FedEx man with a box from BB.
> 
> My new ECM Barista and K3.
> 
> I'm not going to get any work done am I?


Depends what time it gets delivered!


----------



## MildredM

KirinChris said:


> Not the postie and not today, but tomorrow... the FedEx man with a box from BB.
> 
> My new ECM Barista and K3.
> 
> I'm not going to get any work done am I?


Never mind work tomorrow, how are you going to sleep tonight


----------



## lake_m

KirinChris said:


> Not the postie and not today, but tomorrow... the FedEx man with a box from BB.
> 
> My new ECM Barista and K3.
> 
> I'm not going to get any work done am I?


Photo's of the un-boxing are obligatory!


----------



## YerbaMate170

MSM said:


> Anyone else keep all the empty bags of coffee they have finished? - or just me?


I do this too, but haven't yet found a use for them... Some sort of wall collage perhaps... If I can be bothered.


----------



## PPapa

I had an idea of collecting labels, getting a large world map and then pin the labels. Never happened.


----------



## Scotford

PPapa said:


> I had an idea of collecting labels, getting a large world map and then pin the labels. Never happened.


I had a pang of an idea along these lines too recently, only on the ceiling of the shop where I have loads of space... but that is 12+ foot in the air.


----------



## marcuswar

In my younger days I used to frequent a pub that had the same idea... except they used donated ladies knickers. Classy establishment


----------



## MildredM

marcuswar said:


> In my younger days I used to frequent a pub that had the same idea... except they used donated ladies knickers. Classy establishment


It was a relief to read they were donated


----------



## MildredM

KirinChris said:


> Not the postie and not today, but tomorrow... the FedEx man with a box from BB.
> 
> My new ECM Barista and K3.
> 
> I'm not going to get any work done am I?


*fingers tapping rhythmically on table*

Has your parcel arrived?


----------



## marcuswar

Well they were donoted by the customers... but im not sure if they were spontaneously dontated on the spot or it was a premeditated special purchase. I suspect the former. Knowing the establishment the biggest supprise is that they wore any in the first place!. As I said it was a classy joint.


----------



## MildredM

marcuswar said:


> Well they were donoted by the customers... but im not sure if they were spontaneously dontated on the spot or it was a premeditated special purchase. I suspect the former. Knowing the establishment the biggest supprise is that they wore any in the first place!. As I said it was a classy joint.


It looks it! With Glass top coffins as tables! Oh I love it









http://manchesterhistory.net/manchester/gone/tommyducks.html


----------



## Hibbsy

Another new roaster for me, went for an espresso roast as been drinking more lighter style roasts, so a change before the next lsol.


----------



## MSM

Also a new roaster for me!


----------



## Jack-Jones

marcuswar said:


> Well they were donoted by the customers... but im not sure if they were spontaneously dontated on the spot or it was a premeditated special purchase. I suspect the former. Knowing the establishment the biggest supprise is that they wore any in the first place!. As I said it was a classy joint.


I spent a fair part of my youth gazing up at the ceiling, reading the messages and phone numbers written on those knickers! Rumour was, to make it to the ceiling they must be removed in situ and I seem to recall they had a Basque & suspenders donated by May West with a personal message written on them (well it was next to Manchester's most luxurious hotel and the theatre district).

On one visit I noticed all the messages were illegible, turns out one of the cleaners had decided to take everything down and give them all a wash.


----------



## DoubleShot

MildredM said:


> I do! Well, I cut the front off, add the date we finished it and marks out of 10!


Adding a score out of 10 is a great idea.


----------



## Scotford

Not exactly coffee but Curve gave me this for helping out at LCF!


----------



## MildredM

Scotford said:


> Not exactly coffee but Curve gave me this for helping out at LCF!


Nice touch - cheers


----------



## christos_geo

Thanks @Scotford for introducing me to Curve and Tereza, this is going to be a treat. Had brought back Colombia Las Galeras previously, from Madcap rosters in the states, which was delicious so even more excited about this!


----------



## Scotford

christos_geo said:


> Thanks @Scotford for introducing me to Curve and Tereza, this is going to be a treat. Had brought back Colombia Las Galeras previously, from Madcap rosters in the states, which was delicious so even more excited about this!


You got some of the last of that Kayon too!!!


----------



## christos_geo

Scotford said:


> You got some of the last of that Kayon too!!!


Well the Colombian was like maple syrup.. the Ethiopian is going to be incredible I'm sure, but it's reserved for drip.


----------



## Scotford

christos_geo said:


> Well the Colombian was like maple syrup.. the Ethiopian is going to be incredible I'm sure, but it's reserved for drip.


Omg the Galeras as an espresso is like sexy maple trees


----------



## coffeechap

Time to off load some tampers since the arrival of this!


----------



## MSM

Does it have name!?


----------



## coffeechap

Brian!


----------



## MSM

It does look reallly nice!


----------



## coffeechap

It's a torr 58.55 goldfingers sharp edge ti coated. It is a beautifully balanced extravagance


----------



## DoubleShot

Move over Pergtamp, there's a new tamper King to rule them all, lol!


----------



## coffeechap

Not really, but it is super clean and a perfect VST fit


----------



## kennyboy993

coffeechap said:


> It's a torr 58.55 goldfingers sharp edge ti coated. It is a beautifully balanced extravagance


Second mortgage necessary?


----------



## Stanic

I've got the decaf Colombia for wife's espresso from square mile, really neat packaging and I'm eagerly waiting for the short stories collection from them too


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> I've got the decaf Colombia for wife's espresso from square mile, really neat packaging and I'm eagerly waiting for the short stories collection from them too


Hope she enjoys it









I really like their packaging too. I've used the strong boxes for a few things over the months I e been buying from them!


----------



## eddie57

just had a eureka zenith 65e matt black delivered used but excellent condition


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Brian!


I  Brian


----------



## GengisKhan

That Eureka Zenith 65E looks sweet! If you don't mind me asking what kind of £ do these go 2nd hand?


----------



## Wes78

Got some tasters from hasbean.

Very good service, thanks to others for buying and suggesting them


----------



## MildredM

@Wes78 Fab! Soon be opening mine, I can't wait!!


----------



## eddie57

GengisKhan said:


> That Eureka Zenith 65E looks sweet! If you don't mind me asking what kind of £ do these go 2nd hand?


hi, i won it in an auction on ebay for £310, the guy said someone emailed him and offered £360 after auction


----------



## DoubleShot

Don't think you can do much better for ~£300?

Well done!


----------



## eddie57

DoubleShot said:


> Don't think you can do much better for ~£300?
> 
> Well done!


thanks im well pleased


----------



## DoubleShot

And I'm sure you'll find it a massive upgrade from your Rancilio Rocky with it's 50mm burrs.


----------



## eddie57

DoubleShot said:


> And I'm sure you'll find it a massive upgrade from your Rancilio Rocky with it's 50mm burrs.


yea had a lot clumping with the rocky, the wife cant drink caffeine so im going to order some decaf so i can use rocky for her and get a 65e for me cant fault it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> I  Brian


All hail Brian!


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> All hail Brian!


Blessed are the cheesemakers!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> Blessed are the cheesemakers!


I thought it was the blessed Greeks...they're inheriting the Earth


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> I thought it was the blessed Greeks...they're inheriting the Earth


No 3 on this list...

http://m.ranker.com/list/life-of-brian-quotes/movie-and-tv-quotes

Lets not forget the Romans... What have they ever done for us?


----------



## GengisKhan

eddie57 said:


> hi, i won it in an auction on ebay for £310, the guy said someone emailed him and offered £360 after auction


Nice that is a great deal. Need to keep an eye on ebay more!


----------



## Rhys

A couple of decaf deliveries to savour..










Had to get this one as it's got a cat on it (other half loves cats..)










Don'tcha love the personal touch


----------



## Hibbsy

Coaltown another roaster now added to my list. Personal note is a nice touch. Please give feedback on the beans.


----------



## Hibbsy




----------



## Kman10

nice little delivery, can't wait to try


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## hotmetal

GengisKhan said:


> That Eureka Zenith 65E looks sweet! If you don't mind me asking what kind of £ do these go 2nd hand?


My guess is about £350-380 for a good one with a low shot count.

Edit: D'oh ! I answered without realising the thread continued and the question had been answered!


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> My guess is about £350-380 for a good one with a low shot count.
> 
> Edit: D'oh ! I answered without realising the thread continued and the question had been answered!


It's all this sunshine







It is getting to us all . . . I just poured my cup of tea from the pot as though I was pouring latte art!


----------



## hotmetal

Beans are like buses - none for ages and then 2 come at once! I ordered the Rave beans to tide me over until the LSOL landed. LSOL arrived 2h before the 3 Marias LOL! Still, it gives me a few days to rest the LSOL.


----------



## hotmetal

MildredM said:


> I just poured my cup of tea from the pot as though I was pouring latte art!


Hahaha brilliant!


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Beans are like buses - none for ages and then 2 come at once! I ordered the Rave beans to tide me over until the LSOL landed. LSOL arrived 2h before the 3 Marias LOL! Still, it gives me a few days to rest the LSOL.


Well that looks lovely . . . but where's your saucer


----------



## Wes78

Not quite what I had in mind!

didnt commit enough when pattern started to form, oopsy


----------



## Grimley

Thought I'd bang on the decaf drum here.


----------



## Stanic

MediumRoastSteam said:


> View attachment 26606


Aaah nice, wonder which evolution version have you got


----------



## filthynines

@Grimley Will be very interested to hear a review of this coffee!

No LSOL delivery for me yet... Hope the postie hasn't swiped it!


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> No LSOL delivery for me yet... Hope the postie hasn't swiped it!


Beter examine him closely for a tell-tale line across his upper lip


----------



## filthynines

I bet it's because we told him off for walking on our grass!


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> I bet it's because we told him off for walking on our grass!


They hate that!


----------



## filthynines

Not as much as we do. Little Hitlers!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee friends are the best.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffee friends are the best.


They certainly are. Are you still doing just brewed?


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> They certainly are. Are you still doing just brewed?


Yessum- my coffee is an ocean of tranquility unperturbed by the espresso dragon.

When I get the jitters I visit my dealer at the local cafe.

Like all good dealers he gives me free tasters to keep me coming back.


----------



## fede_luppi




----------



## MildredM

Wes78 said:


> Not quite what I had in mind!
> 
> didnt commit enough when pattern started to form, oopsy
> 
> View attachment 26607


A contender for The Trump, perchance?

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37458&p=488307#post488307


----------



## igm45

I've heard different advice for degassing, whats the consensus a week or 10 days until I can get started on these?

10mm


----------



## jlarkin

igm45 said:


> I've heard different advice for degassing, whats the consensus a week or 10 days until I can get started on these?


I don't know that you'll get a consensus but I'd go for 10 days. I've heard some tell that the roaster (machine, not person) they use does develop flavours a little more slowly than some (or something similar) and that anyway 10 days seems a good amount of time in general for espresso.


----------



## Snakehips

+1 ^ I certainly like to give my Rave beans a minimum 10 days before using.


----------



## igm45

10 days it is, must be patient, especially as there will be a 2-3 day period that I am beanless ?


----------



## Wes78

MildredM said:


> A contender for The Trump, perchance?
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37458&p=488307#post488307


Yes, that's what I was going for, came out nicely !


----------



## Wes78

igm45 said:


> 10 days it is, must be patient, especially as there will be a 2-3 day period that I am beanless 


Beanless?!

dont think I could cope, I'd have to go to my nearest coffee shop and get me some!


----------



## igm45

Yes the unthinkable will happen, I have sworn it shall not happen ever again. Ever. Again


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> 10 days it is, must be patient, especially as there will be a 2-3 day period that I am beanless 


You'll just have to lie in a darkened room and twitch for a couple of days


----------



## Wes78

I did use my Rave Italian Job beans after 7 days though. I felt I needed to experience the taste of beans that were degassing. Justification right there


----------



## fede_luppi

igm45 said:


> 10 days it is, must be patient, especially as there will be a 2-3 day period that I am beanless


Beanless should not be an option. IMO, 2-3 days do not make a big difference, and for the small difference, slightly less rested beans is far better than drinking tea


----------



## MildredM

Ordered Wednesday (Londinium espresso store), arrived today!



















https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37767-Espazzola-Cleaning-Tool


----------



## jlarkin

Whoop - nice touch the writing on the box from Cielo (thanks whoever posted the thread about discount with them in May!).


----------



## Dayks

MildredM said:


> Ordered Wednesday (Londinium espresso store), arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37767-Espazzola-Cleaning-Tool


That's irritating, went from not knowing what it was, to wanting one and then buying one in the space of 5 minutes.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I am with Craig David on this one . 7 days .

Resting coffee that is


----------



## filthynines

Had to cancel the postman voodoo I ordered - my LSOL arrived!


----------



## Split Shot

LSOL or Curve: Which to open first?


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm new to this thread but it's great seeing everyone's new toys ( @MildredM .... oh my god!!) the postman didn't deliver anything today so I went to go pick it up instead.









Fresh beans from from my local roaster. The last batch was even called 'Joeys blend' as they mixed it up especially for me haha. Can't wait to get stuck in


----------



## GengisKhan

bought a smart plug for my rocket appartamento.


----------



## igm45

GengisKhan said:


> bought a smart plug for my rocket appartamento.
> 
> View attachment 26641


Very nice. I work shifts so I am very interested to hear how you (or others) get on with this.


----------



## Scotford

Split Shot said:


> Which to open first?


If yu are making espresso, that Montanita is good to go from, like, day 2 or 3! You may find that there is a massive mouthfeel at first that'll calm down over a week but ohhhhhhhhhhhhh that refreshing toblerone and mango!!!


----------



## Stanic

Dayks said:


> That's irritating, went from not knowing what it was, to wanting one and then buying one in the space of 5 minutes.


the forum strikes


----------



## Scotford

Just popped up in my (email admittedly) inbox are some proofs for something exciting!!!


----------



## Syenitic

Scotford said:


> Just popped up in my (email admittedly) inbox are some proofs for something exciting!!!


Wot, where, when?


----------



## Syenitic

And although it arrived yesterday, I am the excited recipient of this. Tasted at LCF, the bag shared with my daughter was soon gone. Going to try and reserve this one a little this time.


----------



## Phil104

Had a few pour overs in Amid Giants and Idols (Lyme Regis) a couple of weekends ago, and impressed with the clarity and flavours so ordered one that has just arrived:


----------



## Scotford

Syenitic said:


> Wot, where, when?


Shhhhh. Secret


----------



## igm45

Scotford said:


> Shhhhh. Secret


You big tease!


----------



## GengisKhan

igm45 said:


> Very nice. I work shifts so I am very interested to hear how you (or others) get on with this.


Well so far so good. Its been super easy to setup, via the app, and took no time to add my machine as an device. The app interface is simple and I setup the times I wanted my machine to come on quickly. Would highly recommend it.


----------



## hotmetal

Make sure if it's possible to change the default password on any Internet-enabled switch/timer. Otherwise it'll be part of a botnet delivering DDoS attacks and opening up a point of access to your network without you ever knowing.


----------



## Craigy_bear

Not quite off the postie but! After reply enjoying my gaggia paros being back on its feet excuse the pun, I was offered a gaggia classic on Friday which I simply could not let go, strictly maintained and well cared for plus being a pre Phillips model it's pretty darn cool. At £30 I'd say it's a great bargain.


----------



## lake_m

Thanks to @coffeechap, this bad boy pitched up this morning. Some weight! Just need to work out how to single dose with it.


----------



## Lefteye

Got a dhl note to say they'd been and I have reschedule. Roll on Friday...


----------



## Lefteye

Collected it. Does that count?


----------



## MildredM

It flipping well DOES count, and I can count at least TWO boxes . . . you can't just leave it there!!


----------



## coffeechap

One is a machine the other is the magic that makes it great


----------



## Snakehips

Lefteye said:


> . Collected it. Does that count?


No! It's totally against the spirit of this thread.

Please take it back to the depot and await delivery.


----------



## Lefteye

Yep sadly the other box is a few bits and pieces. Going to use the HG 1 with it. Too late to put it together tonight mind you!!

your right @Snakehips. I better find some brown tape and box it all up (hangs head in shame and walks off)


----------



## joey24dirt

This fella arrived today. I've had one before but thought it was too small so sent it back and got the 20oz. After being totally useless with the 20oz I decided to get the 12oz again. Hopefully my latte art skills will improve but I very much doubt it haha


----------



## MrBaozi

These arrived from Machina-Espresso last week. Hidden the receipt from the Missus


----------



## Wes78

I can't help but keep buying beans!

Photo keeps turning 90 degrees!


----------



## filthynines

I too received 1kg of CH7 today, together with 250g of Samii Lot 1 (Ethiopian)


----------



## igm45

filthynines said:


> I too received 1kg of CH7 today, together with 250g of Samii Lot 1 (Ethiopian)


Is the 15% code still valid? If so let me know how you get on with the beans as these are on my list too..


----------



## filthynines

@igm45 - The honest answer is I don't know, but I used it over the weekend and it worked. Frankly, £18 for a kilo at standard price is excellent value in any event. As I said elsewhere, 15% is practically theft.

Don't wait, plunge right in. I got through a kilo or more of this earlier in the year and I was very happy. It's my favourite bean for milk drinks, and it makes a decent espresso, too. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## filthynines

And my God, that Ethopian Samii is a belter. Super super floral.


----------



## MildredM

A couple of late Birthday presents today - Loveramics cups - flat white size, a brown and a sky blue. Love them


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

FedEx dumped this lot outside my door today, can't wait to get started!


----------



## Hibbsy

igm45 said:


> Is the 15% code still valid? If so let me know how you get on with the beans as these are on my list too..


 @igm45 code still working


----------



## 9719

What could it be?


----------



## Jack-Jones

Well, strictly speaking, "the postie didn't bring it" I had to drive a 7 hour round trip and brave torrential rain to get it! Well, okay, it was a planned weekend trip with my wife, but I've been enjoying this for several months now, while visiting a friend in Aberystwyth. It's been served up in Coffee#1 as their chosen speciality coffee and the staff were so kind to sell me a bag. Not a normal purchase for me being 1kg, but it's going to be split, weighed and frozen for future use.

El Salvador: Finca Las Nubes. Sold by Coffee#1 supplied by Clifton coffee and my second favourite of 2017


----------



## igm45

Lovely cups you have there, my wife recently bought me some Illy cups, but I have to wait until fathers day. Apparently I've 'spent enough on coffee' at the moment, how can one do that?

If only she knew of my long term wish list of grinders..


----------



## igm45

@filthynines Well I did swear I wouldn't allow myself to run out again.

@MildredM at this rate I won't have to imagine the overflowing pantry...

Next purchase, house with pantry!!


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Next purchase, house with pantry!!


Due to lack of indoor space we built an outdoor one!


----------



## Goram

Good morning haul. New wilfa and v60 kit, keen to dive in!


----------



## Wobin19

Goram said:


> View attachment 26739
> 
> 
> Good morning haul. New wilfa and v60 kit, keen to dive in!


I really need to get my eyes tested, i had to read that twice! I replaced wilfa with something else


----------



## Wobin19

igm45 said:


> Is the 15% code still valid? If so let me know how you get on with the beans as these are on my list too..


I'm going to give this CH7 a go. Where can I get the code?


----------



## igm45

Wobin19 said:


> I'm going to give this CH7 a go. Where can I get the code?


Its GIRO100


----------



## Wobin19

Great thank you!


----------



## MildredM

Nothing coffee related today! Just another one of these rechargeable torches, I really rate them!


----------



## Dayks

Dayks said:


> That's irritating, went from not knowing what it was, to wanting one and then buying one in the space of 5 minutes.


My new toy just arrived, I made putting it together much harder than it needed to be.


----------



## MildredM

Haha! I was all fingers and thumbs!


----------



## muffs

thanks forum, 2 weeks ago I did not know I would be weighing and timing my coffee "extraction"!!! did not even know the word extraction in the context of making a coffee!


----------



## eddie57

muffs said:


> thanks forum, 2 weeks ago I did not know I would be weighing and timing my coffee "extraction"!!! did not even know the word extraction in the context of making a coffee!
> View attachment 26747


the larger scale i have not bad for the price


----------



## eddie57

Dayks said:


> My new toy just arrived, I made putting it together much harder than it needed to be.


interested to hear if you think its worth it


----------



## Dayks

eddie57 said:


> interested to hear if you think its worth it


It was based on the thread linked earlier that I chose to buy it, admittedly I do not clean out backflush as often as I should, so anything that makes it easier is worthwhile.


----------



## PHB1969

Sorry no picture as in my haste fitted it..... ims teflon shower screen for an e61


----------



## Snakehips

First ever order from Square Mile


----------



## filthynines

Super-efficient Crankhouse sent me my (discounted) subscription today. I thought I'd timed it so it wouldn't go out before the weekend, but a Thursday night order led to a Saturday morning knock of the door. Brilliant, but for the fact that I have about 2kg of coffee in the house at the moment, and most of that is Crankhouse! Wanted the bargain subscription, though, so it's the price I pay.


----------



## muffs

first batch of Rave coffee, now I just have to wait a week before I can use.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> First ever order from Square Mile
> 
> View attachment 26753


Keen to hear your views. I haven't tried the Rodrigo Figueroa (sounds operatic, now I've got the 'drinking song' tune stuck in my brain).

The Red Brick is going to be my everyday blend for now, in the E8, and then experimenting with anything else in the HG.


----------



## mmmatron

Finally managed to rescue a few parcels from the neighbours.

Thanks @coffeechap


----------



## Snakehips

mmmatron said:


> Finally managed to rescue a few parcels from the neighbours.


Nice! Enjoy.


----------



## Hibbsy

A nice package of 4 geisha's to try from union.


----------



## Scotford

Hibbsy said:


> A nice package of 4 geisha's to try from union.


The Lajones honey is banging!


----------



## Phil104

Not quite the postie but a pal who was in Moscow for work and managed a trip to a doubleB near his hotel and brought this back for me, a 50/50 blend of Brazilian Siera Cornino and Rwandan Nova (according to Google). If it's anything like other doubleB coffee, it will be sublime:


----------



## Rhys

These...










All the way from Orkney..


----------



## MildredM

Lovely labels


----------



## steveholt

Three bags of gardelli coffee. Less than 24 hours from pickup in Italy to delivery in Dublin.

2 x Colombians: 1 x a werid sounding wild x-breed and 1 x a natural processed.

And then a bag of his blend to round out the order.

Now to wait until Thursday for my first filter cup.


----------



## Spooks

Not really postie but had to go and buy a bag of emergency beans, back to ole faithful Red Brick.

Need to plan things a bit better, always run out of beans when I am on holiday, either that or I drink too much whilst on holiday.


----------



## MrBaozi

These turned up last week.









Still a novice but don't intend to upgrade any time soon. Jumped in right at the deep end.

(Excuse the upside down pic. Can't seem to get it to show the right way round)


----------



## Scotford

MrBaozi said:


> These turned up last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a novice but don't intend to upgrade any time soon. Jumped in right at the deep end.
> 
> (Excuse the upside down pic. Can't seem to get it to show the right way round)
> 
> View attachment 26845


That is an amazing purchase!


----------



## Lefteye

Linea mini? Nice:good:


----------



## MrBaozi

Lefteye said:


> Linea mini? Nice:good:


Not just the mini. Unfortunately upside picture makes it harder to see what's in the reflection


----------



## Lefteye

Ah a mythos too! Buy well, buy once


----------



## MildredM

Lefteye said:


> Ah a mythos too! Buy well, buy once


Whooooooo!!!!!


----------



## mcrmfc

Chapeau MrBaozi ...can we have some more pics, videos of first shots etc...and what is the box on the side of the mini?


----------



## lake_m

Not a bad little starter package!!


----------



## MrBaozi

mcrmfc said:


> Chapeau MrBaozi ...can we have some more pics, videos of first shots etc...and what is the box on the side of the mini?


The box is just the accessory box that comes with the mini.

Another purchase as the Mythos doesn't play that nice with spouted portafilters


----------



## MildredM

An essential piece of leather!


----------



## Spooks

First Rave order arrived today, Colombia El Encanto Natural. Tasting note sound nom nom so here is hoping.


----------



## Spooks

MildredM said:


> An essential piece of leather!


Em, what's if for then? Even minty looks confused.


----------



## MildredM

Spooks said:


> Em, what's if for then? Even minty looks confused.


It was almost a very expensive dog toy for a moment!

It is actually the basemat for my HG-1 Finishes it off a treat!

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38373-HG-1-It-s-The-One-For-Me!/page3


----------



## Grimley

If you could count the postie as me, this is what I bought back from my break in Kent.


----------



## Scotford

I present to you...

The world's ugliest grinder!










Needs a bit of a touch up, a proper burr align and a bloody good clean but it'll do exactly what I want it for and more.

Might decorate it like a Dalek.


----------



## lake_m

Scotford said:


> I present to you...
> 
> The world's ugliest grinder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a bit of a touch up, a proper burr align and a bloody good clean but it'll do exactly what I want it for and more.
> 
> Might decorate it like a Dalek.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Nice paint job and she's a good'un.


----------



## Scotford

lake_m said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Nice paint job and she's a good'un.


Nah it really is a fugly mare.

I don't remember the last one I played on being this unfortunate looking.


----------



## Missy

Fascinating I saw the pic first and said "dalek" before id seen your comments. Now you have to make it into one!


----------



## Scotford

Missy said:


> Fascinating I saw the pic first and said "dalek" before id seen your comments. Now you have to make it into one!


Deal


----------



## Inspector

Welcome home!


----------



## eddie57

Inspector said:


> Welcome home!
> View attachment 26946


would like to know how you get on with brighton lane.. do you drink with milk?


----------



## PPapa

Scotford said:


> I present to you...
> 
> The world's ugliest grinder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a bit of a touch up, a proper burr align and a bloody good clean but it'll do exactly what I want it for and more.
> 
> Might decorate it like a Dalek.


I would concur that Santos grinders are uglier!


----------



## MildredM

Scotford said:


> I present to you...
> 
> The world's ugliest grinder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a bit of a touch up, a proper burr align and a bloody good clean but it'll do exactly what I want it for and more.
> 
> Might decorate it like a Dalek.


I think it's got a jaunty look about it


----------



## Inspector

@eddie57

I just opened and tried sweet bourbon. I know its still early to judge as they been roasted on 25th, its strange but i liked them (sweet bourbon) more as an espresso rather than flattie. Normally i dont drink espresso, only flat whites. I probably open and try brighton lanes in a week time.


----------



## Scotford

PPapa said:


> I would concur that Santos grinders are uglier!





MildredM said:


> I think it's got a jaunty look about it


You are both wrong.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Scotford said:


> Nah it really is a fugly mare.
> 
> I don't remember the last one I played on being this unfortunate looking.


Completely agree. We have one of these that I've been meaning to sell for about a year but I can't bear to look at it. Does a decent job though.


----------



## Jacko112

Arrived home last night from a few days away with work to be greeted by June's supply from Cielo


----------



## BaggaZee

This little lot, which should be rested and ready to go when I get back from the TT.


----------



## fatboyslim

Jacko112 said:


> Arrived home last night from a few days away with work to be greeted by June's supply from Cielo


Been meaning to get Cielo. Are the beans dark and evil?


----------



## matt_adams

Panama Hacienda La Esmerelda Palmyra and Indian Mysore Plantation. And a Garden Gear rotavator


----------



## Stanic

Jacko112 said:


> Arrived home last night from a few days away with work to be greeted by June's supply from Cielo





BaggaZee said:


> This little lot, which should be rested and ready to go when I get back from the TT.


both so nice!


----------



## MildredM

This came a couple of weeks ago but I waited until yesterday to open it


----------



## caffeinejunkie

MildredM said:


> This came a couple of weeks ago but I waited until yesterday to open it


Hi Mldred,

Looks loverly!!

I am still learning and tamping/distribution is an area I have spent some time getting straight in my head however I am yet to investigate the main differences with Tampers.

What would I gain from a Tamper such as the one you have just received?

Logically I'm thinking the weight of the tamper, balance etc but thats me trying to guess haha

All the best

Mark


----------



## MildredM

caffeinejunkie said:


> Hi Mldred,
> 
> Looks loverly!!
> 
> I am still learning and tamping/distribution is an area I have spent some time getting straight in my head however I am yet to investigate the main differences with Tampers.
> 
> What would I gain from a Tamper such as the one you have just received?
> 
> Logically I'm thinking the weight of the tamper, balance etc but thats me trying to guess haha
> 
> All the best
> 
> Mark


What basket/Tamper are you currently using? I have found getting an even distribution is important before you even think about tamping. I think everyone finds their own way in the end


----------



## caffeinejunkie

MildredM said:


> What basket/Tamper are you currently using? I have found getting an even distribution is important before you even think about tamping. I think everyone finds their own way in the end


It was more a generic question, I was curious what you got for your money so to speak with some Tampers being cheap and some considerably more.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> I think everyone finds their own way in the end


Other than your scarecrow M.

I reckon he might just find his own end in the way?


----------



## Mrboots2u

MildredM said:


> This came a couple of weeks ago but I waited until yesterday to open it


That a " big step " seem cat and cloud talk about those before . Biggggggg tamper base


----------



## lake_m

caffeinejunkie said:


> It was more a generic question, I was curious what you got for your money so to speak with some Tampers being cheap and some considerably more.


The Big Step reduces the risk of side wall channeling due to it's tight fit in the basket. The stepped base reduces the risk of puck disturbance due to vacuum when pulling out (!). And then there's the quality, craftsmanship etc. There's something on Youtube about it where the guy shows you the difference in the extraction with two different tampers and the Big Step.


----------



## MildredM

caffeinejunkie said:


> It was more a generic question, I was curious what you got for your money so to speak with some Tampers being cheap and some considerably more.


Same old thing . . . You get what you pay for. Materials, design, accuracy, quality of build, workmanship, style, style, style . . . .


----------



## caffeinejunkie

So on the subject of the postman (in this case DPD) I've just taken delivery of my first "proper" grinder in the form of a Ceado E37S!!


----------



## MildredM

caffeinejunkie said:


> So on the subject of the postman (in this case DPD) I've just taken delivery of my first "proper" grinder in the form of a Ceado E37S!!


Whooooooo!!! Happy New Grinder Day









We may need pics


----------



## caffeinejunkie

It won't be staying where it is but just needed to try it out haha









After dialing it in, nowhere near perfect yet this is my first double espresso, tastes worlds apart from before.

I am awaiting my new machine which should arrive end of the week but a great comparison just changing the grinder and getting a great tasting result!!









Not prefect but the flavours were so different!!


----------



## igm45

Looks great! This is the grinder I'm saving for.

What machine have you gone for?


----------



## caffeinejunkie

I currently have a Sage Barista Express however I am upgrading (after deliberating over a few machines) to the Vesuvius!!

Can't wait to get it now!!


----------



## igm45

I bet, yhat is a hell of a pairing.

When is it due for delivery?


----------



## caffeinejunkie

igm45 said:


> I bet, yhat is a hell of a pairing.
> 
> When is it due for delivery?


I am waiting for the tracking number but hopefully by Friday!!


----------



## GengisKhan

My first Rave coffee orders.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

GengisKhan said:


> View attachment 27101
> View attachment 27102
> 
> 
> My first Rave coffee orders.


i haven't had coffee from Rave for a while, must get some again!!

Love their coffee shop at the roasters as well - enjoy!!


----------



## GengisKhan

caffeinejunkie said:


> i haven't had coffee from Rave for a while, must get some again!!
> 
> Love their coffee shop at the roasters as well - enjoy!!


thanks, although it says to wait 7 days for espresso from roasting so might have to wait until next week


----------



## Rakesh

First order from Horsham, looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## koi

Nice present from my wife, now to train her to make my morning coffee...


----------



## caffeinejunkie

koi said:


> Nice present from my wife, now to train her to make my morning coffee...


I'm yet to try a distribution tool, I'll be keen to know how you get on with it


----------



## kennyboy993

Kafatek levtamp with dark food handle. Seems very well made, looking forward to trying out later


----------



## kennyboy993

Dark wood that is. iPhone again


----------



## igm45

Nice


----------



## kennyboy993

caffeinejunkie said:


> I'm yet to try a distribution tool, I'll be keen to know how you get on with it


It's a tamper isn't it?


----------



## igm45

kennyboy993 said:


> It's a tamper isn't it?


T'is,

Let us know how you get on with yours, looks like its got real potential to solve those pesky channeling issues.


----------



## kennyboy993

igm45 said:


> T'is,
> 
> Let us know how you get on with yours, looks like its got real potential to solve those pesky channeling issues.


Will do ;-)

It fits over the vst basket with real precision. Just need an OCD now and I can stop concentrating!


----------



## MildredM

kennyboy993 said:


> Will do ;-)
> 
> It fits over the vst basket with real precision. Just need an OCD now and I can stop concentrating!


Fantastic! Can't wait to hear what you think to it!


----------



## eddie57

kennyboy993 said:


> Will do ;-)
> 
> It fits over the vst basket with real precision. Just need an OCD now and I can stop concentrating!


very nice kenny.. are you saying you have ocd or you want to get an ocd?


----------



## kennyboy993

eddie57 said:


> very nice kenny.. are you saying you have ocd or you want to get an ocd?


Ha ha my wife would say both Eddie - especially when it came to coffee kit!


----------



## eddie57

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha my wife would say both Eddie - especially when it came to coffee kit!


know what you mean mate my missus knows i like a bargain... i had that musica for a steal she didn't mind me upgrading then..

but i told her a had another bargain and only paid £35 for a Torr goldfinger 58.55 sharp edge.. hope she dont find my paypal statement


----------



## MildredM

This came today. I can see a whole new thread opening up (when I've opened the parcel)!


----------



## kennyboy993

MildredM said:


> This came today. I can see a whole new thread opening up (when I've opened the parcel)!
> 
> Do tell?!


----------



## MildredM

kennyboy993 said:


> Do tell?!


Is that you being patient, Kennyboy993


----------



## igm45

Me too, well....


----------



## igm45

I love a good parcel..


----------



## igm45

Come


----------



## igm45

Ooooon....

Pray do tell


----------



## MildredM

Ho! You will have to wait and see


----------



## kennyboy993

MildredM said:


> Is that you being patient, Kennyboy993


Ha ha she's the master at this.

I bet it's expensive.


----------



## igm45

Hmmm almost certainly.

It was sent from Coventry


----------



## igm45

Oooh is it a play on words Mildred new 'thread'...??


----------



## buzz

A shiny 11oz stainless milk jug. Although i wasn't expecting it to be quite so small!


----------



## MildredM

buzz said:


> A shiny 11oz stainless milk jug. Although i wasn't expecting it to be quite so small!


Is it milk for one? I bet you will like it once you get using it


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Is it milk for one? I bet you will like it once you get using it


I completely agree, I bought a 500ml motta. Thought oh this is far too small. Now wish I bought smaller.

Any M, stop diversion tactics, whats in the box?!?!


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> I completely agree, I bought a 500ml motta. Thought oh this is far too small. Now wish I bought smaller.
> 
> Any M, stop diversion tactics, whats in the box?!?!


I always seem to revert back to the small jug.

Diversion? Moi? You may have to show a bit of restarint in your incessant badgering (and no! that isn't another clue)! I need half an hour to get sorted and start a new thread - probably at the weekend!


----------



## igm45

Weekend??

How are @kennyboy993 and I meant to get any sleep now?

Xmas has nothing on this.


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Weekend??
> 
> How are @kennyboy993 and I meant to get any sleep now?
> 
> Xmas has nothing on this.


Now look here, whatever you and kennyboy993 get up to in the privacy of your own home has nothing to do with me.


----------



## buzz

One and sometimes two. Figured the 20oz might be too big for the Classic's wand.

Definitely looking forward to having a play regardless











MildredM said:


> Is it milk for one? I bet you will like it once you get using it


----------



## igm45

So @kennyboy993 how was the kafatek?


----------



## kennyboy993

Superb. Fits lovely over the basket and the action is well engineered.

It's basically impossible to not tamp level and because it's not a fixed height you just release when you feel the coffee pushing back - whether it's 18g, 19g, dense bean etc.

Looks great too - generally pleased with my little import ;-)


----------



## igm45

You go naked pf? Any signs of channeling?


----------



## koi

I get less chanelling, was using a standard 58mm tamper before so fit is a lot snugger.


----------



## adz313

Been quite a week for deliveries/collections:

Sunday - Sage DTP

Weds - Acme flat white cups (strictly speaking, a gift), and Sage Knock Box mini

Thurs - Temptags and jewelry scales

Still to come - June LSOL beans, Drift magazine volume 5

Now burning through some coffee (of questionable quality) to get my eye in


----------



## Stanic

kennyboy993 said:


> Superb. Fits lovely over the basket and the action is well engineered.
> 
> It's basically impossible to not tamp level and because it's not a fixed height you just release when you feel the coffee pushing back - whether it's 18g, 19g, dense bean etc.
> 
> Looks great too - generally pleased with my little import ;-)


Great


----------



## eddie57

postman been


----------



## MildredM

eddie57 said:


> postman been
> 
> View attachment 27166


Open now . . . Need to see!


----------



## eddie57

all i can say is wow


----------



## eddie57

out with the old no comparison


----------



## eddie57

eddie57 said:


> all i can say is wow
> 
> View attachment 27167


many thanks @coffeechap you weren't wrong mate love it cheers


----------



## Deansie26

Nice Tamper Eddie!

Postie brought me one to


----------



## eddie57

Deansie26 said:


> Nice Tamper Eddie!
> 
> Postie brought me one to


beautiful mate

cant believe the difference between my tampers its like night and day


----------



## 4515

Todays (and probably yesterdays post) brought me these









Thanks for arranging the towels @MildredM and 4 bags courtesy of LSOL


----------



## Mrboots2u

adz313 said:


> Been quite a week for deliveries/collections:
> 
> Sunday - Sage DTP
> 
> Weds - Acme flat white cups (strictly speaking, a gift), and Sage Knock Box mini
> 
> Thurs - Temptags and jewelry scales
> 
> Still to come - June LSOL beans, Drift magazine volume 5
> 
> Now burning through some coffee (of questionable quality) to get my eye in


Was flicking though a copy of Drift whilst in Manchester at Foundation today. Not seen it before .


----------



## marcuswar

An Andrew James vacuum sealing machine. Perfect for sealing my beans in air tight bags before freezing. £42.99 with a 2 year warranty delivered next day direct from the Andrew James website (and topcashback as well)


----------



## Phobic

£40 seems like a bargain, how do you rate it, is it any good?


----------



## igm45

Its the weekend @MildredM

So....

???


----------



## marcuswar

Phobic said:


> £40 seems like a bargain, how do you rate it, is it any good?


I'd be surprised if you find anything (of quality) cheaper, should work at £39.37 after the cashback of 8.4%. It feel solid and well built and the 2 year warranty adds peace of mind.

So far I've only used it the once but I was very impressed. It works far better than I was expecting and certainly extracts all the air from the bag and seals it air tight. I take about 10-15 seconds to vacuum and seal the bag and while vacuuming it sound a little like portable car tyre inflator (or like a small jack hammer or vibe coffee machine).

It comes with 10 small (22cm) and 5 large (28cm) bags for free, so I cut two of the smaller bags in half and then sealed the end of the top halves to make 4 smaller bags. I've just divided halve a 1Kg bag (so 500g) of Coffee Compass' Mystery coffee # 7 into them and they seem to hold around 125g each which is pretty much spot on for me as each one will last me a week Mon to Fri making a single flat white for myself each morning, or a weekend making a flat white for myself and the wife (plus any guests).

So far I highly recommend it but time will tell how robust and reliable it is.

https://www.andrewjamesworldwide.com/kitchen-c1/preservation-c13/vacuum-sealers-bags-c64/andrew-james-domestic-food-vacuum-sealer-p113

(although you need to go through topcashback to get 8.4% cashback as a new customer)


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Its the weekend @MildredM
> 
> So....
> 
> ???


You may need to be patient a little while longer. I am struggling somewhat with my sewing machine at present (or at least I will be once I've retrieved it out of next door's garden).


----------



## 4515

marcuswar said:


> So far I highly recommend it but time will tell how robust and reliable it is.


Mine is about 6 years old and was used every two weeks for some time. Still going strong so for £40 I cant complain


----------



## igm45

marcuswar said:


> I'd be surprised if you find anything (of quality) cheaper, should work at £39.37 after the cashback of 8.4%. It feel solid and well built and the 2 year warranty adds peace of mind.
> 
> So far I've only used it the once but I was very impressed. It works far better than I was expecting and certainly extracts all the air from the bag and seals it air tight. I take about 10-15 seconds to vacuum and seal the bag and while vacuuming it sound a little like portable car tyre inflator (or like a small jack hammer or vibe coffee machine).
> 
> It comes with 10 small (22cm) and 5 large (28cm) bags for free, so I cut two of the smaller bags in half and then sealed the end of the top halves to make 4 smaller bags. I've just divided halve a 1Kg bag (so 500g) of Coffee Compass' Mystery coffee # 7 into them and they seem to hold around 125g each which is pretty much spot on for me as each one will last me a week Mon to Fri making a single flat white for myself each morning, or a weekend making a flat white for myself and the wife (plus any guests).
> 
> So far I highly recommend it but time will tell how robust and reliable it is.
> 
> https://www.andrewjamesworldwide.com/kitchen-c1/preservation-c13/vacuum-sealers-bags-c64/andrew-james-domestic-food-vacuum-sealer-p113
> 
> (although you need to go through topcashback to get 8.4% cashback as a new customer)


Alternatively use the voucher code:

EIGHTAJ

For 8% off = £39.55

Or if you are a new customer:

NEWTOAJ

For 12% off = £37.83


----------



## Phobic

that's everyone might have to give it a punt


----------



## Lefteye

Thanks to Amazon warehouse deals


----------



## igm45

I get lots of stuff from warehouse deals

What size/price?


----------



## Lefteye

It's a 350ml. Think it was about £12.50. Bargain


----------



## igm45

Indeed


----------



## glevum

A bottle of the "bird" . Lightening deal on Amazon . Half price on Thursday. Great Bourbon.


----------



## Rompie

glevum said:


> A bottle of the "bird" . Lightening deal on Amazon . Half price on Thursday. Great Bourbon.


Darn, missed that one.


----------



## slamm

2 new season Ethiopians from Crankhouse, both 90+ & roasted 5/6 so no resting, perfect!


----------



## adz313

Mrboots2u said:


> Was flicking though a copy of Drift whilst in Manchester at Foundation today. Not seen it before .


 @Mrboots2u - I've only read the Stockholm one so far, got the Melbourne edition en-route.

Missed the Tokyo one which I'm annoyed about (as a lover of all things Japan more than anything).

What did you think?


----------



## Wes78

My standard plus my first Ethiopian to try


----------



## Mrboots2u

adz313 said:


> @Mrboots2u - I've only read the Stockholm one so far, got the Melbourne edition en-route.
> 
> Missed the Tokyo one which I'm annoyed about (as a lover of all things Japan more than anything).
> 
> What did you think?


Flicked through it, photography looked good .


----------



## Thecatlinux

MildredM said:


> This came today. I can see a whole new thread opening up (when I've opened the parcel)!


 @MildredM

have I missed something or a post , what was it ????


----------



## MildredM

Thecatlinux said:


> @MildredM
> 
> have I missed something or a post , what was it ????


 I moved into a sub-thread, over here.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38611-The-Postman-Always-Rings-Twice!

However, you are going to be disappointed not to hear the full outcome. Just a few days to go before things progress . . .


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> I moved into a sub-thread, over here.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38611-The-Postman-Always-Rings-Twice!
> 
> However, you are going to be disappointed not to hear the full outcome. Just a few days to go before things progress . . .


My silence has been one of held patience.

It's been noted though


----------



## caffeinejunkie

So I was out yesterday and this was here when I returned late last night


----------



## caffeinejunkie

They forgot to put in a UK plug so having to wait until a shop opens to try and solve the issue of no power but here it is out of the box


----------



## igm45

Absolutely lovely set up you have there mate


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Can't wait to get started and attempt learning how to get the most out of my coffeee.

It was a tough decision knowing what to go for and how much to spend on Machine and Geinder but I wanted to "try" and go for something that I won't want to replace in the forseeable.

I've had loads of help since joining this forum in helping me make the decision!


----------



## Jacko112

Just a little re-order from Bean Smitten


----------



## El carajillo

PLAY TIME





















When you get your PLUG


----------



## lake_m

caffeinejunkie said:


> Can't wait to get started and attempt learning how to get the most out of my coffeee.
> 
> It was a tough decision knowing what to go for and how much to spend on Machine and Geinder but I wanted to "try" and go for something that I won't want to replace in the forseeable.
> 
> I've had loads of help since joining this forum in helping me make the decision!


How about starting a new thread and updating us how you get on? Really interested to hear more about this machine.


----------



## eddie57

@caffeinejunkie sweet set up mate


----------



## caffeinejunkie

lake_m said:


> How about starting a new thread and updating us how you get on? Really interested to hear more about this machine.


I would be more than happy to do so, what section should I start the new thread?


----------



## Spooks

caffeinejunkie said:


> They forgot to put in a UK plug so having to wait until a shop opens to try and solve the issue of no power but here it is out of the box
> 
> View attachment 27250


Wow, very nice indeed


----------



## lake_m

caffeinejunkie said:


> I would be more than happy to do so, what section should I start the new thread?


How about Grinders / Machines / Accessories?


----------



## caffeinejunkie

lake_m said:


> How about Grinders / Machines / Accessories?


I have set a thread up, its here if its of interest -

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38650-Caffeine-Junkie-s-Vesuvius-Journey&referrerid=24281

All the best

Mark


----------



## Snakehips

Arrived yesterday courtesy of @MildredM

















If you are curious as to the contents then go see .......

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38520-Bar-Towels!&p=502026#post502026


----------



## Phobic

el carajillo said:


> play time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get your plug











playtime!!


----------



## El carajillo

Phobic said:


> View attachment 27284
> 
> 
> playtime!!


Is that the new universal adapter














I want one.


----------



## 9719

Arrived yesterday from the busiest BEE on this forum, how does she do it? Go to https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38520-Bar-Towels! to find out more. Gratitude goes to Aunt Mildred a star in the making, looking forward to her next great enterprising 'startup'.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Purchased from another forum member, looking forward to using for my next espresso!!


----------



## igm45

caffeinejunkie said:



> View attachment 27295
> 
> 
> Purchased from another forum member, looking forward to using for my next espresso!!


Snap!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

igm45 said:


> Snap!


Looks a lot better with coffee in it, oh and the sweet treat


----------



## 4515

Today's delivery.


----------



## Phobic

not strictly coffee related more forum member related


----------



## BaggaZee

This absolute beauty, courtesy of coffeechap. I can't believe how heavy it is!


----------



## igm45

Nice filter too. Looks good ?


----------



## coffeechap

Nice pic hope you enjoy it


----------



## MildredM

These!


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> These!


They sound lush, where are they from?

I'm sorry Mildred but once I get my filthy puds on my new grinder I will be coming to you to exchange dialling in tips

Edit: must read website on bag first. Headed over to website now. Although still over run by beans atm


----------



## Rakesh

The postie brought me this a few days ago, hadn't got round to putting some pics up though until now


----------



## caffeinejunkie

The tamper looks quality!!!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

MildredM said:


> These!


Pharmacie aren't too far from me, great bunch!! - I enjoy going in there with the puppy for a coffee


----------



## humbug1968

It wasn't really the postie is was me in an Uber but this 'little' chappie (on the left) came back to live with us today. Overkill? Surely not! I just need to hope he doesn't get relegated to the garage when my wife gets back!

Quite excited about having a play in the morning...


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> These!


Nice ones, they seem to have some nice coffee, unfortunately shipping only within the UK


----------



## kennyboy993

Rakesh said:


> The postie brought me this a few days ago, hadn't got round to putting some pics up though until now


Nice! What a lovely day for a nice crisp, fresh bean coffee eh!

I saw a house for sale on Rightmove with sage in the background on one of the photos - I thought 'I like their style'


----------



## Wes78

I am the postie today, giving this to my dad for Father's Day.

Tempted to keep it for myself!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Wes78 said:


> I am the postie today, giving this to my dad for Father's Day.
> 
> Tempted to keep it for myself!
> 
> View attachment 27337


I haven't looked at this model yet, good spec and price?


----------



## MildredM

Wes78 said:


> I am the postie today, giving this to my dad for Father's Day.
> 
> Tempted to keep it for myself!
> 
> View attachment 27337


Lucky dad


----------



## Wes78

caffeinejunkie said:


> I haven't looked at this model yet, good spec and price?


Check this thread out my friend plus the links in the posts

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38583&p=500293#post500293


----------



## Wes78

I can confirm it makes for a superb French press.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Next week will be a good week .









Thanks @MWJB @Daren


----------



## MildredM

Mrboots2u said:


> Next week will be a good week .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @MWJB @Daren


What packaging!!


----------



## Phobic

MildredM said:


> What packaging!!


I was thinking the same, pretty cool


----------



## Mrboots2u

MildredM said:


> What packaging!!


Will be next roasters post


----------



## Phil104

Andrew James vacuum sealer arrived today - to help me freeze different weights of beans.


----------



## Jacko112

4 longer tie rods arrived from Italy today to fix my machine. Been without espresso for about 3 weeks now, just doing test runs & all being well I should be enjoying coffee in the morning!

Fair play to the zacconi factory, Tomaso had been fantastic


----------



## Scotford

I recieved beans that I'd sent Matt Pergers mate back in JANUARY. Vac packing can only do SO much though. Destined for a seasoning bucket.


----------



## Lilybell2

Ooooh! My Acaia Lunar scale has arrived!


----------



## lake_m

Lilybell2 said:


> Ooooh! My Acaia Lunar scale has arrived!


I would love one of these. Only problem is I'd have to fabricate a new grate for the drip tray to have the scales built in and flush. Saw this done on a video recently at Wolff college of coffee where they had three lunars sitting flush in the drip tray. Looked awesome. Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Lilybell2

lake_m said:


> I would love one of these. Only problem is I'd have to fabricate a new grate for the drip tray to have the scales built in and flush. Saw this done on a video recently at Wolff college of coffee where they had three lunars sitting flush in the drip tray. Looked awesome. Hmmmmmm.......


That sounds like a nice arrangement, and worth doing. I am really pleased with the Lunar... love that it will auto tare and then begin tracking both time and weight as soon as the first drop hits the cup. I've only had it a couple of days now, and I just can't imagine being without it. (I spoil really fast!)


----------



## Obnic

Nothing  definitely no Father's Day Torr Black Beauty  Roll on Christmas.


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Nothing  definitely no Father's Day Torr Black Beauty  Roll on Christmas.


Oh dear, I don't 'Like' that


----------



## igm45

Obnic said:


> Nothing  definitely no Father's Day Torr Black Beauty  Roll on Christmas.


It'll feel that bit more special when you do get it.

How many and how obvious were the hints?


----------



## eddie57

Postman brought me a nice milk pitcher this morning


----------



## Phobic

Emily Blunt said:


> Well my postie is a ransacking twat


loving this spambot


----------



## oursus

Phobic said:


> loving this spambot


They're getting so sophisticated now eh!


----------



## igm45

The postie bought me this:

Courtesy of the lovely @MildredM of course.

Thank you Mildred!!


----------



## MildredM

Ha! Thanks for the photo, I forgot to take one.

Hope it's ok


----------



## Thecatlinux

Ordered some coffee from Hasbean on Thursday , this would normally turn up the same with my IMM as it's has done so for the last 4 weeks , something has gone astray somewhere I don't know how long to leave it before I contact them .

so in tune with this thread

NOTHING IN THE POST TODAY


----------



## spune

Finally, after two espresso free days, I have coffee! Not tried the company before so looking forward to the experience.


----------



## spune

Duplicate post.


----------



## Phobic

spune said:


> Duplicate post.


here you go


----------



## nomilknosugar

Brass dispersion plate for my Classic - sorry, was in a hurry to get a doppio in before dashing off to a little fell race, so didn't take a picture. It's working a treat, though.


----------



## lake_m

Nice Torr 53.6mm sharp edge with African blackwood handle courtesy of @coffeechap. Fits the IMS basket like a glove!


----------



## Snakehips

Actually collected from the post office depot following two failed delivery attempts yesterday......

Another tamper.

Kafatek LevTamp with Wenge handle. Not heavy, very nicely engineered.









I have a sneaky feeling that this post will pale into insignificance by the end of the day.

Someone is almost bound to be getting something bigger and shinier!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Actually collected from the post office depot following two failed delivery attempts yesterday......
> 
> Another tamper.
> 
> Kafatek LevTamp with Wenge handle. Not heavy, very nicely engineered.
> 
> View attachment 27438
> 
> 
> I have a sneaky feeling that this post will pale into insignificance by the end of the day.
> 
> Someone is almost bound to be getting something bigger and shinier!


And possibly with a lot more wenge


----------



## lake_m

spune said:


> Finally, after two espresso free days, I have coffee! Not tried the company before so looking forward to the experience.
> 
> View attachment 27423


Just opened a bag of the Simply Brazil myself this morning. Nice flat white. Mild strength. Beans are quite small and medium light roasted. Nice though.


----------



## coffeechap

@MildredM are you not getting some wenge today?


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> @MildredM are you not getting some wenge today?


I was waiting for that post, along with (perhaps ?) a for sale thread


----------



## igm45

working dog said:


> I was waiting for that post, along with (perhaps ?) a for sale thread


I got the impression it may be tomorrow, from the blog post?


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> @MildredM are you not getting some wenge today?


Indeed I am - and I have! We've been to Foundry to collect the L-R today!

More wenge than I know what to do with!!


----------



## 4515

Looking rather sparkling there - enjoy !

Edit : And not a shred of protective white film in sight


----------



## igm45

That looks gorgeous!


----------



## MildredM

working dog said:


> Looking rather sparkling there - enjoy !
> 
> Edit : And not a shred of protective white film in sight


Thanks! Enjoying!!

Ha! Took it off for the pics, back on now


----------



## coffeechap

Welcome to the lever club


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Welcome to the lever club


Thank you, coffeechap.

1" subtle Lever Club badges, maybe?


----------



## nomilknosugar

Crankhouse Coffee brightened up my week!


----------



## GengisKhan

Some new beans that I stumbled upon in my local coffee shop.


----------



## Lilybell2

Bottomless portafilter and VST baskets arrived yesterday. Used them this morning. Happy happy!


----------



## Obnic

Lilybell2 said:


> Bottomless portafilter and VST baskets arrived yesterday. Used them this morning. Happy happy!


You're a better [wo]man than me gungadin. The first naked VST I poured was a horror story.


----------



## Lilybell2

Obnic said:


> You're a better [wo]man than me gungadin. The first naked VST I poured was a horror story.


I admit to being rather paranoid about the whole naked portafilter thing... thought for sure coffee would spurt every which way, so I may have over compensated a bit. Ground the coffee, whisked the grounds, executed Stockfleth's move, tamped the coffee to a fare thee well, and I may have thrown a short prayer into the mix. Something worked.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 27459


Horray the coffee is here , it's a new lot actually the kind people at Hasbean towers were very understanding and sent some more post haste , 10/10 for customer service HB


----------



## MildredM

A box of goodies from Londinium this morning!



















For a 'friend' . . .


----------



## Deansie26

Really nice Mildred, great upgrade.

You should defo do a review in a fee months, comparing the LR and rocket.


----------



## Deansie26

My first single origin.


----------



## Stanic

Now, the postman rang only once today but he brought a special delivery from the best forum mom ever! Thanks so much, I'm at a loss of words as @MildredM not only sent me two towels with embroidery but also a bag of coffee, unavailable outside of the UK!

I'll be doing a forum donation soon as well as sending a little package back ;-)


----------



## igm45

Stanic said:


> Now, the postman rang only once today but he brought a special delivery from the best forum mom ever! Thanks so much, I'm at a loss of words as @MildredM not only sent me two towels with embroidery but also a bag of coffee, unavailable outside of the UK!
> 
> I'll be doing a forum donation soon as well as sending a little package back ;-)
> 
> View attachment 27492


Fantastic!

What a lovely little community we have, thank you so much for all your work and contributions @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Now, the postman rang only once today but he brought a special delivery from the best forum mom ever! Thanks so much, I'm at a loss of words as @MildredM not only sent me two towels with embroidery but also a bag of coffee, unavailable outside of the UK!
> 
> I'll be doing a forum donation soon as well as sending a little package back ;-)
> 
> View attachment 27492


Awww! Thank you









I am so pleased this arrived safely! It was lovely being able to do the embroidery for you both


----------



## Gobbosp

Spoilt for choice this week ....


----------



## mmmatron

It wouldn't be decent for me to post pics of today's delivery. It wasn't coffee related and has caused untold horrors and blind sweaty panic...a new sports bra


----------



## Snakehips

mmmatron said:


> It wouldn't be decent for me to post pics of today's delivery........


Let us be the judge of that!!


----------



## igm45

Snakehips said:


> Let us be the judge of that!!


You smooth talker you.

More than just coffee lessons on this forum!


----------



## mmmatron

Snakehips said:


> Let us be the judge of that!!


Haha!


----------



## igm45

A bag of lovely Cielo beans, thanks [email protected]


----------



## MildredM

The last piece of the jigsaw . . .


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> The last piece of the jigsaw . . .


You are such a tease, I see it is (yet another) tamper you lucky devil!

But what tamper....

Is it a nod to @Snakehips :


----------



## Lefteye

MildredM said:


> The last piece of the jigsaw . . .


is it a nespresso machine?


----------



## Lefteye

igm45 said:


> you are such a tease, i see it is (yet another) tamper you lucky devil!
> 
> But what tamper....
> 
> Is it a nod to @snakehips :


woah!!!


----------



## Snakehips

igm45 said:


> You are such a tease, I see it is (yet another) tamper you lucky devil!
> 
> But what tamper....
> 
> Is it a nod to @Snakehips :


Me ? I know naaaathing!

Other than my brother modelled for that sexy tamper.


----------



## Phobic

that's really good looking tamper


----------



## igm45

Phobic said:


> that's really good looking tamper


Nine squid (+ postage, 15 squid all in):

https://www.caterkwik.co.uk/cgi-bin/trolleyed_public.cgi?action=showprod_CK0036&gclid=Cj0KEQjwp83KBRC2kev0tZzExLkBEiQAYxYXOnlixRcgP95RA_fYEKSHSAN-vsaDQ7n_etLrqttzpj8aAk3z8P8HAQ


----------



## Lefteye

Looks great as an ornament. We need a review @MildredM


----------



## igm45

Lefteye said:


> Looks great as an ornament. We need a review @MildredM


Ooh we've had some threqd drift.

I've no idea what is in Mildreds box (ooooer!).

The picture was tongue in cheek due to @Snakehips previous performance (oooer!)


----------



## kennyboy993

I know what Mildred has.


----------



## igm45

kennyboy993 said:


> I know what Mildred has.


Is it because another forum member *cough* you *cough* has one?


----------



## kennyboy993

Oh you mean the thing @Snakehips recently purchased and Mildred has been asking questions about?


----------



## igm45

kennyboy993 said:


> Oh you mean the thing @Snakehips recently purchased and Mildred has been asking questions about?


Indeed Wenge goodness, with a customs label to boot..

I will be like well shocked if it ain't. Propa shocked.


----------



## koi

Seen that cobra tamper at a suppliers before but it wasn't for sale, didn't realise it was so cheap.


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Is it because another forum member *cough* you *cough* has one?


Nasty cough you've got there, igm45


----------



## Scotford

Back at work today from a week away, and look what the lovely postie had left for me:



















Utterly chuffed! Didn't even know there were awards!!!


----------



## MildredM

Oh wow! Fantastic - huge congratulations







Well done!


----------



## igm45

Check you out! Well done


----------



## filthynines

Super cool - congratulations! I entirely agree - the Curve shot I had that day was one of the best I've ever had.


----------



## kennyboy993

Congratulations @Scotford well played mate


----------



## Wobin19

Thats brilliant, well done and well deserved I am sure!


----------



## Wobin19

Latest batch of beans from Crankhouse.


----------



## slamm

Wow congrats! Will pay even more attention to your wise words on here in future!


----------



## MildredM

kennyboy993 said:


> I know what Mildred has.


Yes, but the ointment is working wonders . . .


----------



## Thecatlinux

humbug1968 said:


> It wasn't really the postie is was me in an Uber but this 'little' chappie (on the left) came back to live with us today. Overkill? Surely not! I just need to hope he doesn't get relegated to the garage when my wife gets back!
> 
> Quite excited about having a play in the morning...


Do the fire brigade come and take photos of this for their safety leaflets

Whoa dude ,! You might wanna invest in a multi strip socket.


----------



## slamm

A replacement order from Union - roasted yesterday and very quick to respond after some toerag helped themselves to the first order, there's some comfort I suppose knowing they are unlikely to have a grinder! /







The new season Yirgacheffe is an old favourite replacing last season's finished just yesterday, and FAF #990 hopefully will be similar to a great microlot #550 from a couple of years ago.


----------



## MildredM

Wenge, wenge, wenge . . .


----------



## igm45

You have the bestest setup ever! Looks great @kennyboy993 tells me it works great too


----------



## Stanic

Scotford said:


> Back at work today from a week away, and look what the lovely postie had left for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utterly chuffed! Didn't even know there was an awards!!!


mega







congrats!


----------



## kennyboy993

MildredM said:


> Wenge, wenge, wenge . . .


Nice bit of wenge!

Outrageous ease to level tamp, welcome to the club


----------



## lake_m

Scotford said:


> Back at work today from a week away, and look what the lovely postie had left for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utterly chuffed! Didn't even know there was an awards!!!


Doesn't get much better than that! Congratulations!


----------



## humbug1968

Thecatlinux said:


> Do the fire brigade come and take photos of this for their safety leaflets
> 
> Whoa dude ,! You might wanna invest in a multi strip socket.


Ha ha. You'll be relieved to know that since that shot I've got rid of both blocks and three of the plugs going into them. It's now a very coffee focussed 240V power area with espresso machine, grinder, kettle and a milkshake maker which is used almost exclusively for iced coffee recipes (if the summer is not over already!)


----------



## lake_m

Pretty boring really compared to last few posts.........new decaf to try.


----------



## Phobic

Scotford said:


> Back at work today from a week away, and look what the lovely postie had left for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utterly chuffed! Didn't even know there were awards!!!


congrats, pretty impressive!

get it up on the wall!


----------



## Phobic

lake_m said:


> Pretty boring really compared to last few posts.........new decaf to try.
> 
> View attachment 27538


what's the red sandwich tray for?


----------



## lake_m

Phobic said:


> what's the red sandwich tray for?


Sandwiches.

No, it's a cupping tray (I was going to use with my scales). Wife hates it so it's now already at the back of the cupboard. £3 wasted!


----------



## Rakesh

First bag of Rave, had to go with the signature blend since i've heard such good things. Also got my £1 bag of Pact, not really expecting much but how can you go wrong for £1!


----------



## Phobic

not sure I can figure out why you need it for cupping, is it to catch dribbles?


----------



## Scotford

Phobic said:


> not sure I can figure out why you need it for cupping, is it to catch dribbles?


It's for displaying beans but is also flexibe so you can easily portion and chuck em in a grinder, roaster, bin (decaf), portal to another dimension etc etc etc


----------



## Phobic

Scotford said:


> bin (decaf), portal to another dimension etc etc etc


----------



## Thecatlinux

So on the missing coffee saga , the coffee turned up yesterday 

i wrote to hasbean to tell them as this left me ft me in a quandary

here is there reply .

top marks hasbean

View attachment 27545


----------



## stevenh

Received this today, actually works quite well!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/For-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-Stainless-Steel-Intelligent-Dosing-Ring-Replacement/332228694362?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Thecatlinux

MildredM said:


> The last piece of the jigsaw . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote @MildredM what was it ???


----------



## truecksuk

Rakesh said:


> View attachment 27541
> 
> 
> First bag of Rave, had to go with the signature blend since i've heard such good things. Also got my £1 bag of Pact, not really expecting much but how can you go wrong for £1!


How on earth did you get that for £1?


----------



## Rakesh

truecksuk said:


> How on earth did you get that for £1?


I have a post in the deals section here: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38887-PACT-Coffee-code-Free-v60-with-first-bag&p=506320#post506320

Enjoy


----------



## MildredM

Thecatlinux said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last piece of the jigsaw . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote @MildredM what was it ???
> 
> 
> 
> My Wenge Levtamp
Click to expand...


----------



## stevenh

How much was the levtamp?


----------



## MildredM

stevenh said:


> How much was the levtamp?


I am not sure exactly (a gift) but here they are:

https://www.kafatek.com/index.php/store/levtamp-auto-leveling-espresso-tamper/


----------



## stevenh

So jealous lol


----------



## Snakehips

Not so much the postie.... more click and collect.....

An Espazzola group head cleaning tool and an exclusive "1000 Club' badge courtesy of @MildredM and a 200 mile trip!


----------



## Rakesh

(wish i knew how to rotate these pictures)

Just got my (Rebadged) SJ! Give it a very good clean and vacuum and put some card against lower vanes for a cleaner sweep, ready to go for its first grind (in this house).


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Nothing exciting, just a replacement tap fitting for my hozelock system.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hi Rakesh - when you open your phone pictures on the PC / laptop - just crop them a little and save them again, then when you post them they will stay the rightway up - its something to do with the image being set up for viewing on a phone, crop them and it removes the phone tag from the image


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Thanks to @coffeechap for this special delivery









Great weight and it just oozes quality, loving it already


----------



## coffeechap

They are lovely, thanks for letting me know


----------



## MildredM

And exciting surprise here today courtesy of the 'Cup Fairies'


















Finally, some fitting artwork to display above my L-R too!










I know who the fairies are . . . and I could say, but I don't want to make him blush


----------



## Tiny tamper

Very nice mildred with a sporty touch of orange very nice


----------



## MildredM

Tiny tamper said:


> Very nice mildred with a sporty touch of orange very nice


Thank you - orange is my favourite colour


----------



## 4515

MildredM said:


> And exciting surprise here today courtesy of the 'Cup Fairies'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know who the fairies are . . . and I could say, but I don't want to make him blush


Hmmmmmm ..... wonder where Ive seen similar cups before ??


----------



## BrewDog72

A huge thank you to MildredM for my latest acquisition, an as new espro tamper. Beautifully packaged, prompt delivery with a thoughtful card included.


----------



## MildredM

Fantastic, @BrewDog72 thank you for posting









I am SO pleased you are happy with it - Happy Tamping


----------



## Phobic

https://www.talorjorgen.no/en/coffee/lavender-red-currant


----------



## Tiny tamper

Norwegian how ever did u stumble on to these guys for coffee and is it any good? I thought at first glance the tsb had sent you something as the art is the same as their adverts.


----------



## Phobic

Tiny tamper said:


> Norwegian how ever did u stumble on to these guys for coffee and is it any good? I thought at first glance the tsb had sent you something as the art is the same as their adverts.


recommended by @MWJB https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38591-Best-beans-this-month&p=504575#post504575

not sure how Mark found out about it, do you have a subscription?

on my 2nd cup, it's amazing, loving it, great transition from lavender (not over powering) to red current freshness as it cools. So glad I bought 500g.


----------



## MildredM

A wonderful surprise in the post for us today - all the way from Poland!










Coffee beans AND . . .










. . . this marvellous little spoon - it is very tactile, balanced, a beautiful shape and design









I LOVE it! Thanks VERY much indeed, @Stanic , you really have been very kind


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> A wonderful surprise in the post for us today - all the way from Poland!
> 
> Coffee beans AND . . .
> 
> . . . this marvellous little spoon - it is very tactile, balanced, a beautiful shape and design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE it! Thanks VERY much indeed, @Stanic , you really have been very kind


Great! I'm really surprised at how fast did it get through.

Glad you like the spoon, it really is nice for those double ristrettos that I prefer


----------



## MWJB

Phobic said:


> recommended by @MWJB https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38591-Best-beans-this-month&p=504575#post504575
> 
> not sure how Mark found out about it, do you have a subscription?
> 
> on my 2nd cup, it's amazing, loving it, great transition from lavender (not over powering) to red current freshness as it cools. So glad I bought 500g.


No subscription, might consider it after my #96roasterschallenge ends. I was very fortunate to get some in a bean swap with the ever generous @Mrboots2u


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phobic said:


> recommended by @MWJB https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38591-Best-beans-this-month&p=504575#post504575
> 
> not sure how Mark found out about it, do you have a subscription?
> 
> on my 2nd cup, it's amazing, loving it, great transition from lavender (not over powering) to red current freshness as it cools. So glad I bought 500g.


I am to blame for that coffee .....well that's not true , it came via Jockland actually


----------



## Jacko112

Postie didn't bring her but got this little bundle of fluff


----------



## Phobic

Mrboots2u said:


> I am to blame for that coffee .....well that's not true , it came via Jockland actually


assuming that's @jeebsy then









what's the insider trader way of sourcing and finding great beans? would love to hear how you go about it.


----------



## lake_m

Jacko112 said:


> Postie didn't bring her but got this little bundle of fluff
> View attachment 27690


Mini Schnauzer?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Our last deliver from Avenue Coffee, who are sadly closing. ☹Thanks to Todd and the team for looking after us for the last year. They've produced some really solid coffee and wish them all the best for the future.


----------



## 4515

urbanbumpkin said:


> Our last deliver from Avenue Coffee, who are sadly closing.


That's a pity. Had some great coffee from Avenue


----------



## Jacko112

lake_m said:


> Mini Schnauzer?


No, Shih Tzu to join the other 2 we have


----------



## cambosheff

It's been a loot-tastic morning. If you were considering one of the cat and cloud flat white cups. They're amazing in hand and look beautiful!


----------



## MildredM

Love the c&c stuff, @cambocheff

The postie didn't deliver it, I have just picked it up - a toughened glass top.

Sticky dots have been applied and now I can have the cups either way up as there is no chance of scratching.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Love the c&c stuff, @cambocheff
> 
> The postie didn't deliver it, I have just picked it up - a toughened glass top.
> 
> Sticky dots have been applied and now I can have the cups either way up as there is no chance of scratching.


That looks amazing. Definitely getting a bit of the green eyed monster going on here over your setup. I'm sure in years to come I'll be somewhere near. I just need to convince the wife..........


----------



## MildredM

Thanks









It has taken some years to get here!!



joey24dirt said:


> That looks amazing. Definitely getting a bit of the green eyed monster going on here over your setup. I'm sure in years to come I'll be somewhere near. I just need to convince the wife..........


----------



## cambosheff

@MildredM love the glass top. It really adds something to an already awesome looking machine.


----------



## Stanic

Stocking up for the summer









From the polish Tommy café









And from the @foundrycoffeeroasters.com, some Ethiopian love







tried the Moata, wonderfully full of fruit with creamy body as advertised


----------



## Lilybell2

The postie brought this today!


----------



## Lilybell2

Sometimes the postman really does ring twice!


----------



## Elcee

July is looking to be a month of naturals! (In addition to the mystery LSOL of course







)

Three coffees from three different continents. A Nicaraguan, Ethiopian and Sumatran.

Not pictured is a sample of an Ethiopian natural that Jolly Bean sent for free which was a very nice surprise.


----------



## fatboyslim

Elcee said:


> View attachment 27734
> 
> 
> July is looking to be a month of naturals! (In addition to the mystery LSOL of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Three coffees from three different continents. A Nicaraguan, Ethiopian and Sumatran.
> 
> Not pictured is a sample of an Ethiopian natural that Jolly Bean sent for free which was a very nice surprise.


July's lsol won't be repeating the origin of any of those other coffees ? but shush!


----------



## Rakesh

Big thanks to @jimbojohn55 for the custom shnozz and a few bolts to reduce retention on the SJ, the name made me chuckle


----------



## MildredM

A superb box of HotTop spares and filters and all sorts arrived for me yesterday courtesy of @ronsil









I really am very grateful indeed


----------



## Scotford

Possibly the most beautiful packaging on the new Bailies coffees ever.


----------



## Tiny tamper

Phobic said:


> recommended by @MWJB https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38591-Best-beans-this-month&p=504575#post504575
> 
> not sure how Mark found out about it, do you have a subscription?
> 
> on my 2nd cup, it's amazing, loving it, great transition from lavender (not over powering) to red current freshness as it cools. So glad I bought 500g.


No m8 I'm just finding my feet again as far as roasters and their beans go so it will be a good long while yet until I feel comfortable that I've found "the one" yes yes I'm a massive matrix fan lol but I'm enjoying the journey once again non the less


----------



## Rakesh

Scotford said:


> Possibly the most beautiful packaging on the new Bailies coffees ever.


How does the coffee taste?


----------



## Scotford

Rakesh said:


> How does the coffee taste?


Incredible. Bailies really blew the roof off of their specialty game in the last year and this is like drinking bergamot and honeysuckle tea. Just bunged a batch in the fridge for this evening in the sun with G&Ts!


----------



## Rakesh

Scotford said:


> Incredible. Bailies really blew the roof off of their specialty game in the last year and this is like drinking bergamot and honeysuckle tea. Just bunged a batch in the fridge for this evening in the sun with G&Ts!


Another one to add to my never ending list of recommendations then!


----------



## Scotford

Rakesh said:


> Another one to add to my never ending list of recommendations then!


Yeah definitely try them. They used to be really run of the mill commodity roasters then changed their ethos to more in line with the high end specialty market


----------



## Tiny tamper

I received this little number from forum favourite M aka Mrs mittens aka MildredM









Thank you M I love it


----------



## hotmetal

Jacko112 said:


> No, Shih Tzu to join the other 2 we have


I went to a zoo once, but they only had one dog. It was a ~

(Coat, door, gone)


----------



## MildredM

Thanks, TT! I'm so glad you liked it!! Great


----------



## Drewster

Thanks to @MildredM I got my personalised Coffee Towel 

If I get time later I might try to take some artistic photos.......


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

A delivery from Coffee Bean Shop just arrived. Ordered yesterday at 11am. Unfortunately royal mail bashed it up a bit but all is intact. These will now rest for a week or so before going in freezer.


----------



## MildredM

That's great!!



Drewster said:


> Thanks to @MildredM I got my personalised Coffee Towel
> 
> If I get time later I might try to take some artistic photos.......


----------



## Rakesh

Finally got my kg of the Wahana, expecting big things when it's all rested up.


----------



## Tiny tamper

Mine arrived in mint condition thankfully








I will let everyone know what they are like asap


----------



## jlarkin

Drewster said:


> Thanks to @MildredM I got my personalised Coffee Towel
> 
> If I get time later I might try to take some artistic photos.......


With an "artfully" placed coffee towel?


----------



## MildredM

jlarkin said:


> With an "artfully" placed coffee towel?


hmmmm . . . Coffee Forums Calendar (Boys) springs to mind


----------



## Ivanox

Got the Wilfa Svart Grinder...so surprisingly good!


----------



## joey24dirt

He hasn't brought it yet but hopefully my new portafilter will arrive today and then I'll be one step closer to being naked


----------



## Rakesh

Ivanox said:


> Got the Wilfa Svart Grinder...so surprisingly good!


I've been looking at these for a while for brewed, Wilfa products just look so good. How are you finding it and what are you grinding for?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yay


----------



## MildredM

Lots of tasty looking treats there, MrBoots2u


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Yay


spoilt for choice there


----------



## Snakehips

A surprise bag of beans from a Nice Corner of Lincolnshire


----------



## MildredM

Did I remember to include instructions, @Snakehips?


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Did I remember to include instructions, @Snakehips?


 @MildredM Sorry can't talk right now........ I'm down the shed looking for something!


----------



## igm45

Look whats arrived already!!


----------



## MildredM

Been having great fun with my new vacuum machine which arrived today!


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Been having great fun with my new vacuum machine which arrived today!


Dream machine M


----------



## filthynines

The good stuff from Crankhouse.


----------



## joey24dirt

Finally he brought me my spare portafilter and double basket. Meeting at the workshop in the morning so hopefully get on the lathe and get the bottom of it opened up 

Excited doesn't even come close. Just waiting on the distribution tool now which will also need turning down when it arrives.


----------



## MildredM

This arrived today (thanks to dfk41's recomendation). Need to dust off the French Press now


----------



## Snakehips

Just in from my new bean supplier 'Random Roasts' of Applewick.

Nicely vacuum packed using their new fancy-shmancy machine.









You never quite what to expect from Random Roasts.

Don't bother specifying what you want..... they will toss a coin and and send you..... well...... ???? ..... whatever suits them really.

I suspect this might be Sqaure Mile Decaf but that is just a guess as often they don't bother with labels.

Anyway, it is a very freezer friendly pack so I will put it in and maybe wait until August before sampling...... unless a second hand Wilfa comes up in the for sale thread.


----------



## MildredM

I suspect I am right in thinking this Random Roasts only supply the expert cofffee supper-upper, with the full knowledge that they will be able to detect all the notes and surmise what they have been supplied. Either that or they know full well the consumer knows nothing about coffee and wouldn't know a decent bean if it hit them in their eye. Which the next kind, thoughtful, generous gift of beans may well be doing.


----------



## Scotford

What is this random roasts?


----------



## Snakehips

Scotford said:


> What is this random roasts?


I'll let you tell him Mildred !


----------



## Jacko112

Always fancied one of these & found one cheap enough on eBay.


----------



## MildredM

Scotford said:


> What is this random roasts?


I think it's best if @Snakehips explains. He's good with words . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

Postie brought me my lovely new razor. Hopefully no more butchery going on when shaving my bonce.

I had to collect the beans though


----------



## MildredM

Scotford said:


> What is this random roasts?


Looks like I am left to explain . . .

I kindly sent @Snakehips a bag of lovely beans to thank him for something or other (some minor favour, I forget what it was). Unbeknown to me the bag of beans I sent were for filter. Pharmacie had messed up my order and sent filter and not espresso as ordered and I hadn't even noticed, I was in such a hurry to share my bean stash to all and sundry. Anyway, instead of accepting gratefully Snake made a Big Thing about pointing out the error of my ways in a diatribe over on the Coffee quiz thread. He got rather carried away in my opinion (I expect you are used to him doing that).

But there's more, when I received my vacuum machine yesterday I thought, I know, I will send Snake a double dose of vacuum packed decaf beans as a nice surprise, something to brighten his day. Although I remembered to label it with his address, put stamps on, post it off and everything, it seems I forgot to add a note as to what the contents were. I then sent a message, DECAF, so he would know.

But oh no, does he accpet gratefully? No he does not! He makes up a ficticious name, Random Roasts, for me, to further get his point across that I forgot the small matter of identifying my gift of beans.

Than he has the audacity to leave it to me to explain how he has confused you into thinking there's a new roaster on the block.

So, here I am, and now I have, explained that is. I hope that has cleared the whole situation up. Rest assured I have been put off sending any beans to anyone now. I didn't know when I joined here I would have to put up with such . . . . such . . . . Snake-hippery. You really should have warned me.

Edit: Here's his diatribe if you are really bothered enough to read it:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37456-COFFEE-PERSONALITY-QUIZ!-Give-It-Your-Best-Shot!/page5


----------



## Jon

MildredM said:


> Looks like I am left to explain . . .
> 
> I kindly sent @Snakehips a bag of lovely beans to thank him for something or other (some minor favour, I forget what it was). Unbeknown to me the bag of beans I sent were for filter. Pharmacie had messed up my order and sent filter and not espresso as ordered and I hadn't even noticed, I was in such a hurry to share my bean stash to all and sundry. Anyway, instead of accepting gratefully Snake made a Big Thing about pointing out the error of my ways in a diatribe over on the Coffee quiz thread. He got rather carried away in my opinion (I expect you are used to him doing that).
> 
> But there's more, when I received my vacuum machine yesterday I thought, I know, I will send Snake a double dose of vacuum packed decaf beans as a nice surprise, something to brighten his day. Although I remembered to label it with his address, put stamps on, post it off and everything, it seems I forgot to add a note as to what the contents were. I then sent a message, DECAF, so he would know.
> 
> But oh no, does he accpet gratefully? No he does not! He makes up a ficticious name, Random Roasts, for me, to further get his point across that I forgot the small matter of identifying my gift of beans.
> 
> Than he has the audacity to leave it to me to explain how he has confused you into thinking there's a new roaster on the block.
> 
> So, here I am, and now I have, explained that is. I hope that has cleared the whole situation up. Rest assured I have been put off sending any beans to anyone now. I didn't know when I joined here I would have to put up with such . . . . such . . . . Snake-hippery. You really should have warned me.
> 
> Edit: Here's his diatribe if you are really bothered enough to read it:
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37456-COFFEE-PERSONALITY-QUIZ!-Give-It-Your-Best-Shot!/page5


Are you two having 'banter' or are you upset with each other?

My limited intellect is holding me back in working it all out...


----------



## MildredM

Jon said:


> Are you two having 'banter' or are you upset with each other?
> 
> My limited intellect is holding me back in working it all out...


Ho! You'd better ask HIM!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Get a room


----------



## 9719

Should Random Roasters be added to the UK based roasters list?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Get a room


 I wondered how long it would be before someone said this

PMSL


----------



## Scotford

Still a better love story than Twighlight.


----------



## MildredM

More deCaf came from Square Mile today. Resting for a week then freezing in weighed single portions - good excuse to use the vacuum machine!










Just googling Twilight now . . .


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> Get a room


I havent heard that since 2008


----------



## Scotford

Awesome little care package from Bailies in Belfast. Loving the rebrand!


----------



## Thecatlinux

MildredM said:


> More deCaf came from Square Mile today. Resting for a week then freezing in weighed single portions - good excuse to use the vacuum machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just googling Twilight now . . .


Are you mainly doing decaf at the moment ? And how are you finding it ? Does it feel like something is missing ?


----------



## MildredM

Thecatlinux said:


> Are you mainly doing decaf at the moment ? And how are you finding it ? Does it feel like something is missing ?


Just a couple in the evening. We've only had one bag so far. Now I can vacuum pack I thought I may as well get a couple and freeze 'em!

We are enjoying it. I wouldn't say the taste is particularly complex (but I've had plenty of beans that haven't been complex and aren't decaf). I'm not missing the caffeine because usually we've had a cup of that first!

Happy to send you half a bag to try it


----------



## Thecatlinux

A kind offer , thank you but to be honest at the moment with work im not getting much time to play , at the moment my coffee consumption is make and go caffeine hit so I get maximum out of the day.

The reason I asked was I have a friend who drinks only decaf and when I see he inevitably asks me which coffeehouse buy,? Which seems pointless him asking . I will point him square mile way.

perhaps as a thought on the next forum day we could get some different decaf offerings to play with as it would be interesting to see what people thought and maybe get Proffesor Kidd ,doctor Boots and doctor Callum to do the science bit with the Star Trek looking gadget thingymajig .


----------



## christos_geo

Prime day deal to attack the rust on the pavoni base. Can anyone recommend the appropriate bit for the job? Carbon steel, stainless steel or brass brush?


----------



## Brewer in training

christos_geo said:


> Prime day deal to attack the rust on the pavoni base. Can anyone recommend the appropriate bit for the job? Carbon steel, stainless steel or brass brush?


Personally I'd use the brass brush as it is soft enough to do no damage but also get the rust off ....... Not too fast though as the bristles might not like it

Hth


----------



## MrBaozi

Being a cack handed lefty my tamping left a lot to be desired. Was just getting used to the tamper that came with Mini when this turned up this morning.


----------



## crankhouse

Hi


----------



## joey24dirt

Knock off OCD turned up. Can't believe how heavy it is. Just need to get it turned down to fit the Sage baskets. Should be spot on when it's done


----------



## Stanic

MrBaozi said:


> View attachment 27926
> 
> 
> Being a cack handed lefty my tamping left a lot to be desired. Was just getting used to the tamper that came with Mini when this turned up this morning.


very nice


----------



## salty

Just 5 days after placing my order with MBK this shiny beauty was delivered into my hands this morning. Great service and communication from MBK and 15% off regular price. Can't wait to get grinding


----------



## christos_geo

salty said:


> Just 5 days after placing my order with MBK this shiny beauty was delivered into my hands this morning. Great service and communication from MBK and 15% off regular price. Can't wait to get grinding


Please tell me how @salty it's been 3 months since my order and not a peep from them! Do you have an email/number you can share?


----------



## MildredM

That's great, @salty !! Love the colour too









I got these delivered today - super duper Yirgachef beans kindly sent by @Tiny tamper









I cant wait to try them now! Thanks VERY much for your wonderful generosity, TT


----------



## Spud36

Some new cups arrived today

6 x 8.5oz Inker Luna









Very pleased with them. Going to order some 3oz cups now.


----------



## Tiny tamper

Happy days M, glad u got them @MildredM hope you enjoy them as much as I have.


----------



## salty

christos_geo said:


> Please tell me how @salty it's been 3 months since my order and not a peep from them! Do you have an email/number you can share?


Hi. Sorry to hear that @christos_geo. I literally just placed the order through the website. Got an immediate email confirmation of my order and another on Friday to say that it had been shipped. Both emails came from "[email protected]" so no use to you I'm afraid.

This is what I received


----------



## christos_geo

salty said:


> Hi. Sorry to hear that @christos_geo. I literally just placed the order through the website. Got an immediate email confirmation of my order and another on Friday to say that it had been shipped. Both emails came from "[email protected]" so no use to you I'm afraid.
> 
> This is what I received


Thank you for that! I might just have to send a letter..


----------



## Scotford

MBK in variable standards of service shocker.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

joey24dirt said:


> Knock off OCD turned up. Can't believe how heavy it is. Just need to get it turned down to fit the Sage baskets. Should be spot on when it's done


Would be interested to know the price and where you ordered this from?


----------



## joey24dirt

caffeinejunkie said:


> Would be interested to know the price and where you ordered this from?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162434603061

That's the link. Also available on Amazon. These are 58mm but had mine turned down to 53.5mm


----------



## filthynines

My Acme and Co cups and saucers arrived today. I think they're brilliant! My latte art still has a way to go, but that is miles better that anything I achieved in any other cup.


----------



## Rakesh

Loved the Wahana so much I thought I'd give this a go.









Anyone got any recommended starting points for this bean?


----------



## marcuswar

A torque screwdriver from Amazon and a cheap torque socket guage and adapters from eBay. All to be used when refitting the burrs and housing on my Mythos after cleaning. Hopefully this should stop the zero point moving slightly after every reassemble.


----------



## Snakehips

Gratefully received, yesterday, from *'Random Roasts' of Applewick.... who would appear to have finally got their act together.

Ready for my first taste of beans by Pharmacie.









*Don't ask.


----------



## igm45

Snakehips said:


> Gratefully received, yesterday, from *'Random Roasts' of Applewick.... who would appear to have finally got their act together.
> 
> Ready for my first taste of beans by Pharmacie.
> 
> View attachment 27983
> 
> 
> *Don't ask.


Be interested to know how you geton with those. The inner child is drawn to those tasting notes


----------



## Snakehips

@igm45 see here


----------



## igm45

Snakehips said:


> @igm45 see here


Yes I'd seen that, thank you.

Love reading others thoughts on beans.


----------



## MildredM

I am overjoyed with my delivery today . . . a 5.54mm tamper and matching p/f! Both solid silver!


----------



## MildredM

Bit of a job getting a level tamp!










If you are wondering . . . it's a necklace!


----------



## mmmatron

Cups and coffee


----------



## Spooks

MildredM said:


> Bit of a job getting a level tamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wondering . . . it's a necklace!


Super cute


----------



## Dallah

It was in the post room at work but I only picked it up today. So in a way it was delivered today. My gorgeous new red anodised MBK Feldgrind.

Posing here beside some stales from my friends at Ancoats Coffee Company. The description on bag is from them not me. But it's funny as hell.


----------



## MildredM

It looks great in red, Dallah









A couple of black Loveramic 150ml Egg cups arrived yesterday.


----------



## Snakehips

After a somewhat protracted journey from New Zealand......... Londinium goodies......









A Londinium Distribution Tool. Not cheap but very nice and hopefully effective.

Mrs S laughed when she saw it and said "Is that what all this fuss has been about..... that little thing?" Uncomfortably, deja vu.

A barista apron. Not sure how keen I am to don a poncey apron but the alternative is to keep getting b*!!*cked for getting coffee stains on white polo shirts.

A bonus bag of Londinium beans which I wasn't expecting.


----------



## MildredM

Stirring stuff there, Snakehips. 50 Shades of Gold. . .



Snakehips said:


> After a somewhat protracted journey from New Zealand......... Londinium goodies......
> 
> View attachment 28002
> 
> 
> A Londinium Distribution Tool. Not cheap but very nice and hopefully effective.
> 
> Mrs S laughed when she saw it and said "Is that what all this fuss has been about..... that little thing?" Uncomfortably, deja vu.
> 
> A barista apron. Not sure how keen I am to don a poncey apron but the alternative is to keep getting b*!!*cked for getting coffee stains on white polo shirts.
> 
> A bonus bag of Londinium beans which I wasn't expecting.


----------



## lake_m

Ex...ter..min..ate !!


----------



## Glenn

Please use report spam button and do not reply as I almost deleted your account by accident


----------



## cambosheff

Snakehips said:


> After a somewhat protracted journey from New Zealand......... Londinium goodies......
> 
> View attachment 28002
> 
> 
> A Londinium Distribution Tool. Not cheap but very nice and hopefully effective.
> 
> Mrs S laughed when she saw it and said "Is that what all this fuss has been about..... that little thing?" Uncomfortably, deja vu.
> 
> A barista apron. Not sure how keen I am to don a poncey apron but the alternative is to keep getting b*!!*cked for getting coffee stains on white polo shirts.
> 
> A bonus bag of Londinium beans which I wasn't expecting.


Be interested to hear your opinions on the stirrer. I used a Pullman chisel for a while but then went back to cocktail stick in a tumbler that fit the PF and haven't changed since (give it a week and ask me if that's still the same


----------



## Dallah

The stirrer appears to me to be three of the instruments used to inoculate Petri dishes of nutrient substrate with samples for bacterial growth and then counting.


----------



## Obnic

Straightened paper clip taped to a lolly stick. Upgrade path: taped to a plastic clay spatula, use duct tape instead of cellotape. Seriously guys, this is about disturbing / distributing the grinds. No need for expensive kit.


----------



## Obnic

I honestly feel there's a sticky thread in the ether called "stuff you don't need for good espresso". Top of my list is all the distribution gadgets.


----------



## Snakehips

Dallah said:


> The stirrer appears to me to be three of the instruments used to inoculate Petri dishes of nutrient substrate with samples for bacterial growth and then counting.


You could well be right but I will give that a miss and just use it for stirring coffee.











cambosheff said:


> Be interested to hear your opinions on the stirrer. I used a Pullman chisel for a while but then went back to cocktail stick in a tumbler that fit the PF and haven't changed since (give it a week and ask me if that's still the same


I will give it a good run and post my findings.

First impressions are that it is made for the job, feels good in the hand and is very efficient at mixing / breaking down the grinds compared to my previous weapons of choice, cocktail stick or mini whisk.

I didn't buy the alum funnel because I will have one shortly from another source so I am using a tapered funnel. The process will definitely benefit from using the alum funnel as gravity and the vertical bore will allow the grinds to always drop back down into the pf


----------



## igm45

A lovely ACME flat white cup, courtesy of @mmmatron.

Thank you


----------



## Rakesh

Todays delivery, been looking forward to this.


----------



## eddie57

Rave Colombian Suarez..Italian Job and trying a Fudge blend









and an Andrew James Vacuum sealer to keep em fresh


----------



## MildredM

Fab delivery! What do you reckon to the vac-sealer?


----------



## eddie57

MildredM said:


> Fab delivery! What do you reckon to the vac-sealer?


Can't believe how quick and easy it is to use


----------



## Snakehips

Snap ! Another Andrew James Vacuum Sealer arrived this morning....









..... complete with canisters.

Mrs S is claiming ownership....... but I reckon I will be able to experiment with vacuum sealing beans once the novelty has worn off.


----------



## eddie57

Snakehips said:


> Snap ! Another Andrew James Vacuum Sealer arrived this morning....
> 
> View attachment 28030
> 
> 
> ..... complete with canisters.
> 
> Mrs S is claiming ownership....... but I reckon I will be able to experiment with vacuum sealing beans once the novelty has worn off.


that's the deal I had didn't expect them canisters to be so big tho, did you?


----------



## Snakehips

eddie57 said:


> that's the deal I had didn't expect them canisters to be so big tho, did you?


I'll be honest and say I hadn't a clue.

Mrs S is currently honing her technique....... making narrow bags for freezing and sealing soup!

Perhaps there should be an Andrew James Vacuum Sealer (Pro only







) sub-forum?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Perhaps there should be an Andrew James Vacuum Sealer (Pro only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) sub-forum?


Well, that's nice isn't it . . . . I hope Mrs S is testing the sealing abilities on things other than bags of soup . . .


----------



## lake_m

Snakehips said:


> Perhaps there should be an Andrew James Vacuum Sealer (Pro only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) sub-forum?


Are you saying there's a non pro version?


----------



## MildredM

lake_m said:


> Are you saying there's a non pro version?


Some people . . . They just can't let things lie


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Subscription from BB 










First shot, dialling in, 18 -> 36 -> 60s 

Tastes good!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

And this one just arrived!










Kindly thanks to Marko at BB who sent me that in the post yesterday out of courtesy as they mistakenly sent me the wrong coffee on Thursday.

The usual excellent first-class service from Bella Barista.


----------



## igm45

Rakesh said:


> Todays delivery, been looking forward to this.


These still resting mate?


----------



## Rakesh

igm45 said:


> These still resting mate?


Yeah mate, I'll give them another 3 days which should be enough time.


----------



## igm45

Rakesh said:


> Yeah mate, I'll give them another 3 days which should be enough time.


Thought they might be. Let us know how you get on with them please


----------



## Rakesh

igm45 said:


> Thought they might be. Let us know how you get on with them please


I will definitely


----------



## Snakehips

cambosheff said:


> Be interested to hear your opinions on the stirrer. I used a Pullman chisel for a while but then went back to cocktail stick in a tumbler that fit the PF and haven't changed since (give it a week and ask me if that's still the same


 @cambosheff My thoughts HERE Lee


----------



## Grimley

No postie again, but I did the London to Brighton run this week,







came back with this lot. Should keep me in flat whites & pourover for a little while.


----------



## GengisKhan

All the way from nz, via family, a couple of flat white cups and some coffee


----------



## Tiny tamper

I received Free beans, some monsoon malabar from coffeebeanshop.co.uk as a thank you for leaving a review on the yirgacheffe I received and am still enjoying from them a few weeks ago, along with a letter of thanks which I thought was a very nice touch.


----------



## 9719

A couple of weeks ago SWMBAdored was hunting around in a well known cancer charity shop when she spotted the following:-









Brand new with everything except for the box, a whole fiver, yes a 'fiver' was the asking price, and it left the shop pdq and came back home. Later after studying the price of these online, and as we have both lost family members as well as friends to cancer, we returned to the shop and paid a far more realistic price. May it go a small way to help with the fight against this terrible disease.


----------



## 9719

These arrived today, I'm sure I shall enjoy the CH7 but unsure about the Grand Tour as I'm not a fan of those sorts of flavours in coffee, prefere something less fruit oriantated. Anyway they were brought for SWMBAdored as being a fan of the TdeF and now thats passed they may help to get her out on her bike again, and go someway towards lessoning the fact it's going to be another twelve months before it's back on again.


----------



## MSM

mines_abeer said:


> View attachment 28089
> 
> 
> These arrived today, I'm sure I shall enjoy the CH7 but unsure about the Grand Tour as I'm not a fan of those sorts of flavours in coffee, prefere something less fruit oriantated. Anyway they were brought for SWMBAdored as being a fan of the TdeF and now thats passed they may help to get her out on her bike again, and go someway towards lessoning the fact it's going to be another twelve months before it's back on again.


Bought both recently and have really liked both.

CH7 was my favourite (anyone else find cardamom notes in this coffee?)


----------



## Stanic

Lezyne floor shock pump to charge the air cylinder for Portaspresso, takes 20 pumps to get to 18 bar









and the Bellman stovetop steamer..when using boiling water from kettle it took 6 minutes to get operational on electric stovetop, there is a two-hole tip and plenty of nice dry steam


----------



## Scotford

18 bar?!!? Hmmmmmmmmmmm, sub 20sec 25%EYs anyone?


----------



## Stanic

Scotford said:


> 18 bar?!!? Hmmmmmmmmmmm, sub 20sec 25%EYs anyone?


hehe it is just a reservoir, there is a gauge on the main body right above the portafilter so you know exactly what is going on and regulate it very easily..18 bar charge is enough for two shots with pre-infusion and 7 bar top pressure


----------



## lake_m

Wow, not seen one of those before. That could solve the problem about the Londinium LC compact having no steam wand then?


----------



## Stanic

lake_m said:


> Wow, not seen one of those before. That could solve the problem about the Londinium LC compact having no steam wand then?


exactly


----------



## lake_m

Stanic said:


> exactly


or sit one next to the La Spaz.......nah!


----------



## christos_geo

Not quite the postie but bringing it back with my from NYC. Also check these guys out, Toby's estate in Brooklyn! Coffee lab and all their roasting happening right in the shop. Had an Ethiopian worka sakaro as espresso which was exquisite!


----------



## Stanic

third delivery a day is the charm









IMS baskets for the Portaspresso..I see a lot of sleepless nights


----------



## Stanic

I know, I know, I'm already annoying..but a 4th coffee related delivery in one day is a good proof of how mad can one get..thanks to @Norvin, I am now a proud owner of a modified IMS tamper, it is a 54,4 mm but it had a rather curved edge and Norvin was kind enough to remove the curvature and also create an anti-vacuum flange. Big thanks again!

Let the Portaspresso orgy begin


----------



## Spud36

Arrived today









Even though I thought I was cleaning thoroughly already, this thing still found some grinds.


----------



## Lilybell2

Spud36 said:


> Arrived today
> 
> View attachment 28142
> 
> 
> Even though I thought I was cleaning thoroughly already, this thing still found some grinds.


I absolutely love that thing! Works great.


----------



## Phil104

An address label arrived today from Bag Solo so that I can ship my bike out to France for a couple of weeks and take full advantage of coffee stops around the Languedoc and then rush back to where we are staying so that I can make a decent pour over (or CCD probably).


----------



## sm808

She was as good as gold all the way home.

Thanks again @clickhappy!


----------



## Tiny tamper

A lovely bag of Ethiopia Chelchele from Mrs M aka @MildredM, vacuumed to within an inch of their life lol







thank you very much


----------



## Drewster

Tiny tamper said:


> A lovely bag of Ethiopia Chelchele from Mrs M aka @MildredM, vacuumed to within an inch of their life lol
> 
> View attachment 28164
> thank you very much


You are getting @MildredM floor sweepings? :-O

Things must be bad!!


----------



## Stanic

Silicone rubber gaskets for the Portaspresso


----------



## joey24dirt

Cheers Pat!!


----------



## MildredM

These beans arrived today courtesy of @joey24dirt Thanks so much! What a thoughful gesture.

Well done once more on your recent fund raiser - thank your boys for me too


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> These beans arrived today courtesy of @joey24dirt Thanks so much! What a thoughful gesture.
> 
> Well done once more on your recent fund raiser - thank your boys for me too


Aw that's brilliant. Hope you like them


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yey of little faith .........MBK Feldgrind arrived 9 days after ordering


----------



## Obnic

A bloody Aldi catalogue. Bemused!


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> A bloody Aldi catalogue. Bemused!


You have to wonder . . .


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


> You have to wonder . . .


The book of dreams. Wet with the tears of hope.


----------



## igm45

Obnic said:


> A bloody Aldi catalogue. Bemused!


Did you assualt the postman for bringing such dross? Is that why it is bloody?


----------



## igm45

Obnic said:


> The book of dreams. Wet with the tears of hope.


And the posties blood..


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> The book of dreams. Wet with the tears of hope.


Sounds like you've dared to read it . . .


----------



## Obnic

igm45 said:


> And the posties blood..


You people are sinister!


----------



## DaveP

A Rancilio V3 wand kit from ferrari-espresso ... look out Harry Potter


----------



## Stanic

Thanks to the generosity of @christos_geo , I've got a smidgen of molycote today, to re-lube the shock pump for Portaspresso









Edit: after re-lubing the air coming out from the pump is completely odour free


----------



## Rakesh

Some inker cups and some replacement bags from coffee compass due to a 'strange' bag of sweet bourbon I received, after contacting Richard about it he got back to me instantly and had me a replacement bag sent out along with a bag of Brighton lanes, excellent customer service and a really nice man.


----------



## haz_pro

DaveP said:


> A Rancilio V3 wand kit from ferrari-espresso ... look out Harry Potter


What are you putting it on? I wonder if it would fit a gaggia classic.


----------



## DaveP

Hi haz_pro



> I wonder if it would fit a gaggia classic.


Yes









I haven't decided which machine to fit it on yet, but the odds are it will be a classic


----------



## joey24dirt

The postie has had a bloody good workout today (25 steps up to the house) new Hoover and this little (massive) beauty!!

Can't wait to get cracking on the refurb. Wouldn't mind colour suggestions actually 

Huge thank you to @badger28 for the pleasant transaction and for putting up with my giddy excited messages. Thanks mate it's been great


----------



## Tiny tamper

@joey24dirt what about midnight blue?


----------



## joey24dirt

Tiny tamper said:


> @joey24dirt what about midnight blue?


I don't know if I want something more out there haha.

I'm going to my local suppliers tomorrow, they have a good range of paint on display so I'll have a browse and see


----------



## Tiny tamper

joey24dirt said:


> I don't know if I want something more out there haha.
> 
> I'm going to my local suppliers tomorrow, they have a good range of paint on display so I'll have a browse and see


Take a pic or 2 so we can have a gander @ what's on offa


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

joey24dirt said:


> The postie has had a bloody good workout today (25 steps up to the house) new Hoover and this little (massive) beauty!!
> 
> Can't wait to get cracking on the refurb. Wouldn't mind colour suggestions actually
> 
> Huge thank you to @badger28 for the pleasant transaction and for putting up with my giddy excited messages. Thanks mate it's been great


Candy apple red ️


----------



## joey24dirt

Tiny tamper said:


> Take a pic or 2 so we can have a gander @ what's on offa


Ok yeah then we can all decide


----------



## Miss Lydia Caffeine

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Candy apple red ️


Ugh..i had something similar when i was in college. This brings back good memories.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

From Craft House, part of their amazing 1/2 price subscription deal they ran last weekend (this costs me £3.38/month - amazing)


----------



## filthynines

I thought it was unlike me to miss a Crankhouse deal - great price, but wrong roaster


----------



## Jonas

Greetings from Finland!

Finaly got my Feldgrind! Ordered over 3 weeks ago from MBK website. It was actually shipped the very next day after payment so I thought I was very lucky, but for some reason someone thought it was a good idea to send it around west instead of east.. Judging from the USPS tracking online it got a nice week in New York before heading here anyway! I guess this is the marvel they call logistics..

I'm begining my coffee journey from here. Got an Aeropress some weeks ago but have been using the normal supermarket pre-ground stuff while waiting for the grinder. I'm looking very much forward to discovering what more coffee can offer!


----------



## Stanic

Jonas said:


> Greetings from Finland!
> 
> Finaly got my Feldgrind! Ordered over 3 weeks ago from MBK website. It was actually shipped the very next day after payment so I thought I was very lucky, but for some reason someone thought it was a good idea to send it around east instead of west.. Judging from the USPS tracking online it got a nice week in New York before heading here anyway! I guess this is the marvel they call logistics..
> 
> I'm begining my coffee journey from here. Got an Aeropress some weeks ago but have been using the normal supermarket pre-ground stuff while waiting for the grinder. I'm looking very much forward to discovering what more coffee can offer!
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9506 via Tapatalk


what the hell..at least it didn't do through Australia









now you are ready for espresso as well


----------



## Jonas

Stanic said:


> what the hell..at least it didn't do through Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you are ready for espresso as well


Would be nice to try that form of art sometime, but I suspect it's not going to happen anytime soon. My life is a bit to mobile at the moment for me to get a espresso machine.


----------



## Scotford

Hairy_Hogg said:


> From Craft House, part of their amazing 1/2 price subscription deal they ran last weekend (this costs me £3.38/month - amazing)


That was AMAZING last year and Tom reckons it's even better this year. I'm gonna grab a few kg and see too!!!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Scotford said:


> That was AMAZING last year and Tom reckons it's even better this year. I'm gonna grab a few kg and see too!!!


It is lovely, has a couple of V60's today and cannot argue with the tasting notes.


----------



## slamm

Motta goodies for my Pavoni Europiccola adventures, not sure if the milk jug might be a bit piccolo though..


----------



## Stanic

slamm said:


> Motta goodies for my Pavoni Europiccola adventues, not sure if the milk jug might be a bit piccolo though..


should be fine, enough for a single flat white or latte..you can always get a bigger one later


----------



## Thecatlinux

Perfect size


----------



## Tiny tamper

Thecatlinux said:


> Perfect size


Steady... steady......


----------



## marchaos

Ok, so it begins. This forum is no doubt going to bankrupt me, but I'll love you for it.


----------



## igm45

Eazy tamp 5* pro tamper and eazy tamp cup.

Marketing spiel says level bed (exactly the same method as kafatek) and calibrated 10 (red one in bag) and 15 kg springs


----------



## Tiny tamper

I was looking at that tamper it looks to do a very good job from what I have seen on YouTube.


----------



## igm45

Tiny tamper said:


> I was looking at that tamper it looks to do a very good job from what I have seen on YouTube.


I'm at work so no way to test it at the minute. Interested to see what/if 10 v 15kg springs effects


----------



## hotmetal

Probably not a lot if 10kg = no further compression. I'd try it as is, then try the 10 and see if the bed will compress further after the click. In all likelihood 10kg will be plenty. Plus, if it's consistent every time it will matter even less. Might save adding an extra 5kg push to your tamp every time.


----------



## igm45

hotmetal said:


> Probably not a lot if 10kg = no further compression. I'd try it as is, then try the 10 and see if the bed will compress further after the click. In all likelihood 10kg will be plenty. Plus, if it's consistent every time it will matter even less. Might save adding an extra 5kg push to your tamp every time.


I would think so too tbh. Biggest pull was easy flat tamping. Consistent pressure just a bonus.

Plus the eazy cup holder will fit below the hg1 with the pf in position (with 5mm gap) so can grind straight in, wdt and tamp. Streamlined.


----------



## Dylan

Flair Espresso Maker!:










There were a few of these going on eBay for £150 delivered for the pack with 2 brew heads and metal tamper. A great price if you ask me as it retails for $199 on their site before you think about shipping and taxes. I tried to convince myself I didn't need this (I probably dont) but as soon as there was only one left for sale I couldn't pass it up.

Just finished dialling it in and pulling the first espresso from it and I am seriously impressed. I dont have any previous lever experience, manual or sprung, to compare it to, but I just pulled a really good looking espresso which turned into a delicious flat white.

It also feels incredibly well made for a product at this price. All solid metal construction. The only gripes I have are that the tamper is not an exact fit, the 'measuring' cup is too large of a measure, and the brew head does not seem to come apart and there is a cavity in there that you cant get to which will eventually build up coffee oil.

For £150 I cant think of a better travel espresso set up, this + Feldgrind.


----------



## igm45

Dylan said:


> Flair Espresso Maker!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were a few of these going on eBay for £150 delivered for the pack with 2 brew heads and metal tamper. A great price if you ask me as it retails for $199 on their site before you think about shipping and taxes. I tried to convince myself I didn't need this (I probably dont) but as soon as there was only one left for sale I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Just finished dialling it in and pulling the first espresso from it and I am seriously impressed. I dont have any previous lever experience, manual or sprung, to compare it to, but I just pulled a really good looking espresso which turned into a delicious flat white.
> 
> It also feels incredibly well made for a product at this price. All solid metal construction. The only gripes I have are that the tamper is not an exact fit, the 'measuring' cup is too large of a measure, and the brew head does not seem to come apart and there is a cavity in there that you cant get to which will eventually build up coffee oil.
> 
> For £150 I cant think of a better travel espresso set up, this + Feldgrind.


Nice, I haven't seen one of these before. How does the espresso compare to your usual machine brew?


----------



## Dylan

igm45 said:


> Nice, I haven't seen one of these before. How does the espresso compare to your usual machine brew?


It's significantly less 'intense'. I would guess this is because of much lower pressure - espresso pretty much overwhelms my palette and I always drink coffee in milk for this reason. The espresso from my main machine easily punches through 200ml or so of milk for me to produce flavour at the level I like - with this I think I used closer to 140ml of milk for a drink of similar punch. Even then the 'high notes' were much calmer and the drink was generally much easier on the palette.


----------



## Obnic

Finally! Presents from the postman - lots of lovely beans from Coffee Compass. Honduran Santa Ros, El Salvador San Augustine, and a Colombian Veracruz. Slurp!


----------



## NashNash

Cant wait to try the Guji Highland again....my favourite bean so far. Thanks Foundry Coffee Roasters!


----------



## adz313

(Providing the above works)

These appeared today - new country/bean for me, so interested to give them a go!


----------



## igm45

adz313 said:


> (Providing the above works)
> 
> These appeared today - new country/bean for me, so interested to give them a go!


These look lovely. Where can I buy some online?


----------



## adz313

igm45 said:


> These look lovely. Where can I buy some online?


Not sure if his websites up yet - I follow him/them on insta - so got them that way


----------



## nufc1

Got these last week. Really have taken my Gaggia Classic to the next level! Highly recommended!









New beans too


----------



## 4515

Todays stash, 20 x LED G9 bulbs, some holiday aeropress beans and a rather well made agitation harness


----------



## MildredM

Not quite the postie, we picked them up! Thanks @cambosheff they're great! The grey is particularly suited to the weather!! Thanks very much for the swap


----------



## Jonas

Not exactly brought by post, but I picked this one up the other day from a very local roaster to go with my feldgrind (from a couple of pages ago) and aeropress. It's quite good but I can't pretend to discern any of the tasting notes (for those of you who don't speak swedish or finnish: sweet caramel, almond and cinnamon). That could very well be down to my rubbish palette/technique though.. Looking forward to experimenting with other beans from other roasters later!


----------



## Rhys

These...










Brown bear decaf and a La Pavoni naked portafilter (which came with a double basket)

Both of which were tested...

[video=youtube;HNceySOc-u8]


----------



## igm45

Rhys said:


> These...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown bear decaf and a La Pavoni naked portafilter (which came with a double basket)
> 
> Both of which were tested...
> 
> [video=youtube;HNceySOc-u8]


How were the beans? Did they have a roasting date on the packet?


----------



## Obnic

working dog said:


> Todays stash, 20 x LED G9 bulbs, some holiday aeropress beans and a rather well made agitation harness
> 
> View attachment 28407


I'm sorry but before we move on, is that gimp mask? I can certainly see someone getting very agitated.


----------



## Rhys

Obnic said:


> I'm sorry but before we move on, is that gimp mask? I can certainly see someone getting very agitated.


Was watching a documentary on Robert Mapplethorpe the other night on iplayer and pretty sure I saw him wearing something like that..


----------



## Rhys

igm45 said:


> How were the beans? Did they have a roasting date on the packet?


Brown, and nope.. Run of the mill decaf. No idea how fresh, just best before Dec.. OK if you are short of beans as they have a 50% off code at the min (pays for postage on one bag).


----------



## 4515

Obnic said:


> I'm sorry but before we move on, is that gimp mask? I can certainly see someone getting very agitated.


.... with extra padding to prevent facial bruising


----------



## Obnic

working dog said:


> .... with extra padding to prevent facial bruising


You're such a dog!


----------



## cambosheff

Thanks to @MildredM I now have a beautiful array of colours. I was however left questioning my ability to package items as M's was incredibly impressive


----------



## MildredM

Really pleased you like your cups









Thanjs again for the swap









Haha! It took me so long packing to post them I couldn't face unpacking to deliver them!!!!


----------



## Scotford

Nuvver Marco water tower innit. Coz why just have 1?


----------



## Elcee

The decaff from Coffee Compass along with an aweaome surprise. Super excited to try these!


----------



## khampal

Received my Sage DTP portafilter back, now naked! Thanks goes to @joey24dirt for doing such a superb job.


----------



## joey24dirt

khampal said:


> View attachment 28509
> 
> 
> Received my Sage DTP portafilter back, now naked! Thanks goes to @joey24dirt for doing such a superb job.


You're very welcome. Enjoy


----------



## DaveP

Today Mr Postie gave me...









Tomorrow I hope he will have some beans in exchange for our cow


----------



## igm45

Yesterday I was Mr Postie and collected this:

Need to say a MASSIVE thank you to @Phobic for his patience during the sale.

Full write up to follow..


----------



## igm45

Bit late but Mr Postie delivered this on Saturday.

Thank you @kennyboy993


----------



## Rakesh

igm45 said:


> Yesterday I was Mr Postie and collected this:
> 
> Need to say a MASSIVE thank you to @Phobic for his patience during the sale.
> 
> Full write up to follow..


Glad to see you finally receive it, we all know how excited you've been for a while


----------



## Stanic

igm45 said:


> Yesterday I was Mr Postie and collected this:
> 
> Need to say a MASSIVE thank you to @Phobic for his patience during the sale.
> 
> Full write up to follow..


What an upgrade! Looking forward to your experiences.


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Yesterday I was Mr Postie and collected this:
> 
> Need to say a MASSIVE thank you to @Phobic for his patience during the sale.
> 
> Full write up to follow..


Oh wow!!! Fantastic! Can't wait to hear what you think to it!


----------



## MildredM

A couple of exciting deliveries today.

Yellow and brown Acme 150ml cups and a Barista gear pitcher


















This is ever lovelier in the flesh!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> A couple of exciting deliveries today.
> 
> Yellow and brown Acme 150ml cups and a Barista gear pitcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ever lovelier in the flesh!


That pitcher looks amazing. I have it on good information that my acme delivery is at home also so I'll get yours packaged up and sent out to you hopefully in the morning


----------



## Rakesh

@MildredM that is one good looking pitcher


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> That pitcher looks amazing. I have it on good information that my acme delivery is at home also so I'll get yours packaged up and sent out to you hopefully in the morning


Thanks









I nipped to the post office with yours today, 2nd class though so I hope they make it to your place this week!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nipped to the post office with yours today, 2nd class though so I hope they make it to your place this week!


Oh wow no messing about there haha. Thank you very much


----------



## joey24dirt

I need a bigger machine to fit my fancy new cups 

Acme flat white cups and saucers


----------



## Scotford

Nice little sample of Pharmacie new Ethiopia. Cupping it next week methinks


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> I need a bigger machine to fit my fancy new cups
> 
> Acme flat white cups and saucers


Love the mint colour


----------



## Tufty_B

Today's delivery of Latte Cups with saucers & a set of blue Cappuccino saucers to go with my existing cups, seeing as they were reduced.

The Latte 280ml cups seem huge compared to the Cappuccino 190ml cups.


----------



## Will - Cloggs Coffee

This lot! Let's get roasting!!!!


----------



## steveholt

Like about half the forum these days, I have just taken delivery of some acme cups.

6 x green flat white cups is a few too many, but they are lovely cups at a good price.

Now that they are outside of cafes I can really appreciate how much heavier they are than my long serving Le crueset cappuccino cups.

I wonder how my wife will feel about stepping down from 170ml to 150ml in her morning milk drink.


----------



## russell16688

Quite the opposite site in size of most coffee cups but this is for my long early morning brew. Cycling themed for yet another expensive hobby I have.


----------



## Rakesh

Might not be coffee related but here's today's delivery!


----------



## nufc1

Big Congrats Rakesh!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Rakesh said:


> Might not be coffee related but here's today's delivery!


Go on lad well done


----------



## joey24dirt

russell16688 said:


> View attachment 28561
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite site in size of most coffee cups but this is for my long early morning brew. Cycling themed for yet another expensive hobby I have.


I feel your pain. I used to help out at my mates bike shop.... next thing I know I have about £10k worth of bikes on tick. I had to stop working there in the end


----------



## adz313

Rakesh said:


> Might not be coffee related but here's today's delivery!


Congrats Dude - much better numbers than the ones I got! (AS or A-level?)


----------



## Rakesh

adz313 said:


> Congrats Dude - much better numbers than the ones I got! (AS or A-level?)


It was my mathematics AS.


----------



## adz313

Rakesh said:


> It was my mathematics AS.


In that case, a lot better than my marks! (I marginally improved for my A-level...)


----------



## joey24dirt

MORE!!! Thanks @MildredM they got here safe and sound. There's now a bubble wrap shortage round your way haha


----------



## filthynines

Well done @Rakesh!


----------



## slamm

A new basket 3mm deeper than the original so I can cram more coffee in my Pavoni, perfect!


----------



## Rakesh

Received the new MBK Feldgrind today, huge thanks to @Dallah for being so accommodating throughout the sale!


----------



## Rakesh

Oops double post


----------



## 9719

Ordered yesterday 10 mins before 'same day shipping' cut off time of 1pm, they arrived on my doorstep just before 12 noon, thanks again to CC for your excellent service and to P Force for there efforts as well, all there is to do now is sit back and wait for the degassing to pass (sounds like some sort of an affliction) and then divide them up into smaller batches and throw em in the freezer.









As the text isn't clear, on the left is Sumatra Wahana Estate Longberry and next to is Colombia Finca Sofia, umm tasty......


----------



## MildredM

Thanks VERY much for these beauties, @joey24dirt









I LOVE the green Acme cups - they look fab with the yellow and blue too!

I am really pleased we did a swap!!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Thanks VERY much for these beauties, @joey24dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE the green Acme cups - they look fab with the yellow and blue too!
> 
> I am really pleased we did a swap!!


Yeah they are a great match. Thanks again enjoy!


----------



## Elcee

Curtosey of the subscription service Cloud Coffee.


----------



## joey24dirt

The last piece of the puzzle


----------



## slamm

Wush Wush! Never tried them before so looking forwards to this, don't think they'll be going near the pav though..


----------



## Rakesh

All that volvic ready to be pumped through the DTP and into my cup as tasty espresso


----------



## rob177palmer

Rakesh said:


> All that volvic ready to be pumped through the DTP and into my cup as tasty espresso


Postie must have been cursing you whilst carrying that lot!!!


----------



## MildredM

Quite a nice delivery today


















(I've been sharing all the details over on my Riddle thread)!


----------



## Rakesh

MildredM said:


> Quite a nice delivery today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I've been sharing all the details over on my Riddle thread)!


Wow, what a beauty.


----------



## MildredM

Almost on a par with the earlier delivery these perfect little triangles came with the postie this afternoon









Thank you very much indeed, @Snakehips they are perfect!


----------



## MildredM

Almost on a par with the earlier delivery these perfect little triangles came with the postie this afternoon









Thank you very much indeed, @Snakehips they are perfect!


----------



## Phil104

Delivered today by our lovely postwoman, Gaynor, James Hoffman's latest contribution,The Best of jimseven 2004-2015:


----------



## MildredM

This arrived today, I can't wait to dip in!


----------



## joey24dirt

New tshirt arrived today courtesy of @MrShades. Top bloke thank you. I'll bung a few quid in the forum pot as a way to say thanks


----------



## joey24dirt

Can't really justify getting these delivered when I live in the next town, so I saved the postie a job and went to collect. Can't wait to stick these through the mazzer and see what they taste like with upgraded grinding capacities


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Exciting times with the Gene


----------



## Rakesh

The egg timer arrived quickly today and was installed quickly today on my sj.

Also won a crankhouse coffee comp today for an exclusive 250g bag of an El Salvador bean from the Los Pirineos farm, expect to see this special treat on here soon.


----------



## Rakesh

Crankhouses Brazilian arrived this morning, tasting notes tempted me too much. Apparently like melting a snickers bar in a cup.


----------



## joey24dirt

Rakesh said:


> Crankhouses Brazilian arrived this morning, tasting notes tempted me to much. Apparently like melting a snickers bar in a cup.


Oh man I'll have to give this a go. Anything to do with PB I'm there


----------



## MildredM

This parcel arrived today!










I have been waiting for the Lyn Weber glass bean cellars to come into stock but I think I will be waiting until Christmas (2018!).

This spice jar rack isn't a bad in-between solution though.










I can weigh up 6 x 15g doses each morning ready for coffee throughout the day.


----------



## 4085

MildredM said:


> This parcel arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for the Lyn Weber glass bean cellars to come into stock but I think I will be waiting until Christmas (2018!).
> 
> This spice jar rack isn't a bad in-between solution though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can weigh up 6 x 15g doses each morning ready for coffee throughout the day.


I might be wrong but I thought beans needed to be stored away from natural light, but I accept it is a temporary solution


----------



## MildredM

dfk41 said:


> I might be wrong but I thought beans needed to be stored away from natural light, but I accept it is a temporary solution


I know what you mean. I think they should be ok for the 7 hours they will be in there (and it is pretty dark under that dresser shelf). It will be interesting to see if there is any difference in flavour/taste tonight though.

Edit to add, we could always fill the sides of the rack in!


----------



## 4085

MildredM said:


> I know what you mean. I think they should be ok for the 7 hours they will be in there (and it is pretty dark under that dresser shelf). It will be interesting to see if there is any difference in flavour/taste tonight though.
> 
> Edit to add, we could always fill the sides of the rack in!


How much does each jar hold then? It is hard to tell but I suspect a days worth?


----------



## MildredM

dfk41 said:


> How much does each jar hold then? It is hard to tell but I suspect a days worth?


I've got 15g in each jar to save weighing when I want to make coffee. They would hold around 36g though.


----------



## jlarkin

MildredM said:


>


Seems a shame that your OCD is not straight?


----------



## filthynines

Rakesh said:


> Crankhouses Brazilian arrived this morning, tasting notes tempted me too much. Apparently like melting a snickers bar in a cup.


It's no secret that I love anything from Crankhouse, but I am highly highly sceptical of these particular tasting notes.


----------



## Rakesh

filthynines said:


> It's no secret that I love anything from Crankhouse, but I am highly highly sceptical of these particular tasting notes.


So was I, until I actually tasted it. I made a few notes of my first few shots in the 'what's in your cup' thread if you want to see how I found my first real shot.


----------



## igm45

Rakesh said:


> So was I, until I actually tasted it. I made a few notes of my first few shots in the 'what's in your cup' thread if you want to see how I found my first real shot.


No good putting it there, get you 12 roasters going (running out of time!!)


----------



## DaveP

Is it a thing of beauty you may ask..

Well if your into Amazonian weight lifting Dorrises who have recently over done it on the steroids.... then yes.


----------



## Rakesh

igm45 said:


> No good putting it there, get you 12 roasters going (running out of time!!)


I was not sure I had time, I'll pm you for some info on it.


----------



## Tiny tamper

Mines the opposite it's what he didn't bring me ...... Royal Fail has lost my chuffing order from Crankhouse, fortunately Dave has saved the day and reshipped my entire order to me again no questions only apologise for something that wasn't even his fault, top bloke, top coffee and top customer service any wonder he's as busy as he is nice 1 Dave and kudos to you


----------



## Rakesh

Pre release bag of the El Salvador from crankhouse. It's a fully washed Pacamara from Gilberto Baroana's farm in Los Pirineos.


----------



## Rhys

jlarkin said:


> Seems a shame that your OCD is not straight?


There's an irony in there somewhere


----------



## Tiny tamper

I got these beauties at long last a few minutes ago only took 10 days to get them here ffs








Rang Dave to let him know, he was in the car going to the post office with my second batch so fortunately I got him before he resent the order


----------



## Stanic

Tiny tamper said:


> I got these beauties at long last a few minutes ago only took 10 days to get them here ffs
> View attachment 28796
> 
> 
> Rang Dave to let him know, he was in the car going to the post office with my second batch so fortunately I got him before he resent the order


Sweet! But 10 days? Ffs indeed


----------



## Tiny tamper

Yeah but totally not Daves fault our postage service over here is crap to say the least, give them a bank holiday and they get all confused, Dave on the other hand is excellent to deal real nice guy with great coffee and he was straight on to roasting me more no questions asked top bloke, can not say enough about crankhouse great job from start to finish.


----------



## jlarkin

filthynines said:


> It's no secret that I love anything from Crankhouse, but I am highly highly sceptical of these particular tasting notes.


I dunno about the tasting notes, but man I enjoyed that coffee. I used it all SO quickly!


----------



## Rakesh

jlarkin said:


> I dunno about the tasting notes, but man I enjoyed that coffee. I used it all SO quickly!


I'm the same haha, the bag only arrived the other day and I have about 200g left!


----------



## IggyK

I'm eagerly awaiting my Jaguar and Decaf Columbia! First dip into Crankhouse coffees, if there good it will give me an excuse to ditch Pact.


----------



## Rakesh

IggyK said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting my Jaguar and Decaf Columbia! First dip into Crankhouse coffees, if there good it will give me an excuse to ditch Pact.


You will see a huge difference between Pact and Crankhouse, they are worlds apart.


----------



## Syenitic

Rakesh said:


> You will see a huge difference between Pact and Crankhouse, they are worlds apart.


In what way?


----------



## Rakesh

Syenitic said:


> In what way?


Pact coffees are generally mediocre, I've tried their subscription for a while and many other of their coffees and didn't really find any of them to be interesting or particularly tasty. Dave at Crankhouse is a very skilled roaster and I've yet to have a coffee from them that hasnt been very, very good.


----------



## filthynines

Well @Rakesh, I'm going to get to try those tasting notes, because the first instalment of my new subscription arrived today...


----------



## Rakesh

filthynines said:


> Well @Rakesh, I'm going to get to try those tasting notes, because the first instalment of my new subscription arrived today...
> 
> View attachment 28819


Let me know how you find it, the Pacamara is also very good. Had an Aeropress of it this morning and was thoroughly impressed.


----------



## 4515

not quite the postie but saw this while in the supermarket in Bulgaria and had to buy it ..... partly because it was different but mainly because it was cheap


----------



## MildredM

working dog said:


> not quite the postie but saw this while in the supermarket in Bulgaria and had to buy it ..... partly because it was different but mainly because it was cheap
> 
> View attachment 28862


Love it!


----------



## jlarkin

working dog said:


> not quite the postie but saw this while in the supermarket in Bulgaria and had to buy it ..... partly because it was different but mainly because it was cheap
> 
> View attachment 28862


The shape kind of makes me think it could be going up against the starship enterprise, just me?


----------



## 4515

jlarkin said:


> The shape kind of makes me think it could be going up against the starship enterprise, just me?


It does have that look. They had medium and large versions and different colours too. The handle being offset feels fairly natural. Not sure how it would feel for a leftie though


----------



## Dallah

New Behmor Brazen Plus for the new house. Plus some tasty tasty beans from the good people at Hasbean.


----------



## Rhys

New Moka Pot from Bialetti. Gave my old one away as it wouldn't work on an induction hob. Bit the bullet and bought an Induction friendly one off fleabay (£39)










Chucked some #SSSSS into the grinder and brewed her up..










I bought it so I can make myself a coffee in the morning and use my beans instead of reaching for the instant. Literally takes 2 minutes to boil on the induction hob..


----------



## Liam

Got this from Origin Coffee the other day. Really nice jammy/berry taste in the cup


----------



## GengisKhan

My first coffee from Hasbean, going to wait a week after roasting but looking forward to it


----------



## MildredM

More of this yummy, scrummy gorgeousness arrived today!


----------



## MildredM

I am even more excited about this forthcoming delivery . . .










First time buying from Japan for me!


----------



## 4515

Today's delivery. Despite me reminding myself not to buy sweet shop and try something different, the voices in my head persuaded me otherwise.


----------



## MildredM

What a tempting box of goodies you've got there, working dog


----------



## igm45

Indeed, square mile are very high in my must try roaster list


----------



## 4515

MildredM said:


> What a tempting box of goodies you've got there, working dog


Wanted to try a new roaster but realised I hadn't had Square Mile in my 12 roaster challenge so thought I should remedy that


----------



## MildredM

working dog said:


> Wanted to try a new roaster but realised I hadn't had Square Mile in my 12 roaster challenge so thought I should remedy that


I don't think you will be disappointed - they all look good, the Sumava particularly. I haven't tried that one yet . . . .


----------



## nufc1

MildredM said:


> I am even more excited about this forthcoming delivery . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time buying from Japan for me!


Is this another exciting, mystery toy MildredM?


----------



## MildredM

nufc1 said:


> Is this another exciting, mystery toy MildredM?


It *might* be . . . it is something . . . maybe not considered all that exciting by some, but I am as giddy as heck!!


----------



## MildredM

This arrived this afternoon. It isn't for me. I spotted Ian grimacing when he tamped yesterday, he said he has a sore shoulder. Would I lie . . .

Anyway, once Ian had opened the parcel it soon found its way into my mits for closer examination (and take over bid). It is weighty and looks/feels well made. Setting it up was a doddle. I can see the attraction, it did feel 'easier' to use. The first shot was good, the second was even better (we backed it off slightly).

I'm going to use it for a week and see how I feel about it then. Ian can borrow it, I'm sure . . .










Thanks for a very speedy and helpful service, @coffeebean


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> This arrived this afternoon. It isn't for me. I spotted Ian grimacing when he tamped yesterday, he said he has a sore shoulder. Would I lie . . .
> 
> Anyway, once Ian had opened the parcel it soon found its way into my mits for closer examination (and take over bid). It is weighty and looks/feels well made. Setting it up was a doddle. I can see the attraction, it did feel 'easier' to use. The first shot was good, the second was even better (we backed it off slightly).
> 
> I'm going to use it for a week and see how I feel about it then. Ian can borrow it, I'm sure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a very speedy and helpful service, @coffeebean


Nice. The lad I pair up with at work knows the guy who designed these. Small world and all that


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> This arrived this afternoon. It isn't for me. I spotted Ian grimacing when he tamped yesterday, he said he has a sore shoulder. Would I lie . . .
> 
> Anyway, once Ian had opened the parcel it soon found its way into my mits for closer examination (and take over bid). It is weighty and looks/feels well made. Setting it up was a doddle. I can see the attraction, it did feel 'easier' to use. The first shot was good, the second was even better (*we backed it off slightly*).
> 
> I'm going to use it for a week and see how I feel about it then. Ian can borrow it, I'm sure . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for a very speedy and helpful service, @coffeebean


I take it that's the Royal 'We'?


----------



## slamm

My first 'SOL' of any kind.. a dark one from Dark Arts.


----------



## cambosheff

I'm sure this will be a much easier read than the water for coffee one


----------



## FGBR




----------



## Rhys

Oh, just a few things..










Some nice decaf, a new rubber seal for my AeroPress (not shown) and a lovely bonus of a cup with the compliments of Carvetii Coffee Roasters (as I was wanting one and they had taken them off their website due to being in the middle of re-branding them or something.)










They have cats on their bags, good enough for me... (even if they don't have decaf - yet..)


----------



## MildredM

Yum-yum!


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Yum-yum!


That looks yum!!


----------



## icom102

how do you use this compared to a normal tamper?


----------



## MildredM

icom102 said:


> how do you use this compared to a normal tamper?


The Push tamper? If you pop onto this thread there's a link to the detailed testing and findings, and also you can go direct to the Clockwork Espresso page for more info.


----------



## BaggaZee

Out with the old...


----------



## MildredM

Whooooooooooo!!! A parcel from Japan has just arrived!


----------



## haz_pro

What is it?


----------



## MildredM

haz_pro said:


> What is it?


Opening it now! I am so excited . . .


----------



## haz_pro

Bean cellars?


----------



## BaggaZee

Oooh, EG-1?


----------



## haz_pro

Surely not another grinder already haha.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Whooooooooooo!!! A parcel from Japan has just arrived!


Obviously sent to wrong address........ send it back !!


----------



## ronsil

Beautifully crafted from @Norvin many thanks.

Aluminium collar/hopper for my naked PF









Not only looks good but does the job excellently.

..and sent so quickly despite the special size I ordered.


----------



## MildredM

Norvin's funnels are amazing


----------



## PPapa

Got an anti-vibration mat for a washing machine, but I thought I'll give it a try for the coffee gear. Damn. So much quieter and no more glass rattling. The counter in the kitchen is quite long, so dishes, glassware and all other stuff vibrates.

Close up as it's still 60cm x 60cm and needs to be cut first. It's taking far too much space now. Need to order another one now for the washing machine actually, lol.


----------



## MildredM

We've got bean cellars!

I have started a new thread over here so I can post a whole load of pics


----------



## Jacko112

Some emergency beans to see me through the month as the beans from brown bear have gone to a better place for all


----------



## Tiny tamper

I received a mysterious little parcel that contained these little beauties






I was both confused and delighted all at the same time, where did they come from? Then using my keen detective skills I spotted a clue... A Guinea pig in car..... I wonder if I now know who my secret santa is


----------



## Rakesh

While the machines down its time to get brewing, pouring kettle on the way tomorrow and a honey geisha due to arrive any day now as my first box of my Talor and Jorgen sub.


----------



## mcrmfc

Rakesh said:


> While the machines down its time to get brewing, pouring kettle on the way tomorrow and a honey geisha due to arrive any day now as my first box of my Talor and Jorgen sub.


Nice one Rakesh. I found a bag of Barn coffee when I was in central London at the weekend whic inspired me to go back to the V60. You won't regret it...really nice change. Let us know how the geisha is!


----------



## Rakesh

mcrmfc said:


> Nice one Rakesh. I found a bag of Barn coffee when I was in central London at the weekend whic inspired me to go back to the V60. You won't regret it...really nice change. Let us know how the geisha is!


Thanks mate, been wanting to try v60 for a while so I might aswell give it a go now while my machines out of action. I'll definitely let you know how the geisha is, I'm quite excited about it.


----------



## nufc1

Goodies from Foundry!


----------



## joey24dirt

Toys that need modding


----------



## Rakesh

Today's deliveries, time to start using the v60.


----------



## 9719

These arrived from James Gourmet, l to r, Kenya Karie AB, Finca La Torre, Motta 350ml, Chaplin Blend. Don't panic folks I wont be entering the latte art showdown, neither this year nor next, nor any other come to that as I cant pour anything beyond a foamy blob. I only get to practice a couple of times a week as I don't take milk, that's my excuse and im sticking by it. I marvel at the creations that appear on this site, and just think to myself if they can why oh why cant I, roll on 2025 just maybe, said with hopeful optimism .

Beans should be ready in another seven days or so, shall look forward to trying them, first go with JG, have heard good things so fingers crossed.


----------



## rippolaris

Goodies from Crankhouse arrived yesterday!

Jagura #35 and Grand Tour blend + chapeau to be worn under helmet and keep me bonce warm in winter/in a jaunty Norman Wisdom style whilst brewing

















Roasted on the 8th, close enough to hazard a sample. Can definitely smell a sweet peanuttyness from the Jagura bag!

Let us waste no time Boy Wonder, to the Aeropress!


----------



## joey24dirt

rippolaris said:


> Goodies from Crankhouse arrived yesterday!
> 
> Jagura #35 and Grand Tour blend + chapeau to be worn under helmet and keep me bonce warm in winter/in a jaunty Norman Wisdom style whilst brewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29064
> 
> 
> Roasted on the 8th, close enough to hazard a sample. Can definitely smell a sweet peanuttyness from the Jagura bag!
> 
> Let us waste no time Boy Wonder, to the Aeropress!


Ah sweet cap. I have a seal skinz to keep my baldy bonce warm


----------



## haz_pro

Rakesh said:


> Today's deliveries, time to start using the v60.


Is this the version with the temp gauge? Either way, please can you let me know how you find it. Cheers.


----------



## rippolaris

joey24dirt said:


> Ah sweet cap. I have a seal skinz to keep my baldy bonce warm


Nice! I usually wear a buff under the lid if the weather calls for it, but fancied a peak to keep the rain/glare off.

Plus I can wear it round the house and wind the missus up.

I was gonna get the Dark arts/Look mum no hands bundle but I'm not sure when these promo boxes were roasted, and I'm not quite sure I could wear the hat even in irony! https://shop.lookmumnohands.com/products/didi-diablo-dark-arts-look-mum-no-hands


----------



## joey24dirt

rippolaris said:


> Nice! I usually wear a buff under the lid if the weather calls for it, but fancied a peak to keep the rain/glare off.
> 
> Plus I can wear it round the house and wind the missus up.
> 
> I was gonna get the Dark arts/Look mum no hands bundle but I'm not sure when these promo boxes were roasted, and I'm not quite sure I could wear the hat even in irony! https://shop.lookmumnohands.com/products/didi-diablo-dark-arts-look-mum-no-hands


It's worth it just for the cap


----------



## Stanic

At last I can do magic too







or arts.. the logo on top is especially nice







thanks to @igm45


----------



## DaveP

Note to self..

Stop buying any more beans


----------



## MildredM

Looking forward to this . . .










Yirgacheffe Wote Konga, strawberry/passion fruit/syrupy notes according to the enclosed card.


----------



## Sconner

Damn this acme sale!

Also received my distribution tool and tamper!


----------



## MildredM

Sconner said:


> Damn this acme sale!
> 
> Also received my distribution tool and tamper!


It is too tempting! Great combination of colours


----------



## igm45

Stanic said:


> At last I can do magic too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or arts.. the logo on top is especially nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to @igm45
> 
> View attachment 29070


Great to see they arrived in one piece. Let us know how you get on with them.


----------



## Rakesh

First subscription box from Talor and Jorgen.


----------



## Rakesh

haz_pro said:


> Is this the version with the temp gauge? Either way, please can you let me know how you find it. Cheers.


Without the temp gauge, kettle has a good flow and comfortable to hold and use.


----------



## joey24dirt

Sconner said:


> Damn this acme sale!
> 
> Also received my distribution tool and tamper!


This is killing my OCD (and not the distribution type OCD)


----------



## Beanedict

Finally got a bag named Planalto delivered, I was worried it lost in the post. Normally I get beans in person from shops and street markets, but recently decided to throw the net wider. This is one of my catches. I must say, I've not tried anything that nutty and chocolaty, must have been subconsciously going for biterer roasts. I like it.


----------



## DaveP

joey24dirt said:


> This is killing my OCD (and not the distribution type OCD)


Indeed so... wrong on so many levels, lol


----------



## hotmetal

DaveP said:


> Indeed so... wrong on so many levels, lol


Like crime in multistorey car parks. ..


----------



## fatboyslim

Rakesh said:


> First subscription box from Talor and Jorgen.


Interesting package. How's the coffee?


----------



## hotmetal

I like the illustrations. I'm surprised they don't come in a Tin Tin! He's totally Captain Haddock!

https://goo.gl/images/mwBJML


----------



## Sconner

Another small addition to set up


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

A delivery of natural dog treats


----------



## 9719

Jumbo Ratty said:


> A delivery of natural dog treats
> 
> View attachment 29084
> 
> 
> View attachment 29083
> 
> 
> View attachment 29082


Does the 'pink piggy' squeak or oink?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

mines_abeer said:


> Does the 'pink piggy' squeak or oink?


It oinks and appears quite durable.

The ones in the pet shop were crap, very thin and queaked


----------



## Rakesh

fatboyslim said:


> Interesting package. How's the coffee?


Really good, probably the best Costa Rican I've had. Very clean sweet cups out the v60 with jasmine notes in great abundance.


----------



## joey24dirt

Rakesh said:


> Really good, probably the best Costa Rican I've had. Very clean sweet cups out the v60 with jasmine notes in great abundance.


V60 or aeropress? Pact have that offer for v60 with some papers and beans for cheap


----------



## joey24dirt

@filthynines hooked me up with some grade A Brummy Beans. I'll have to ask my mate if he knows this place as he's from down your way. Thank you very much kind sir. The smell was amazing when I opened the parcel haha


----------



## Rakesh

joey24dirt said:


> V60 or aeropress? Pact have that offer for v60 with some papers and beans for cheap


v60, ive yet to try it in my aeropress yet as im really enjoying using the v60.


----------



## joey24dirt

It wasn't the postie and it's not even coffee related, but the Tesco man brought the shopping ..... and more importantly my favourite wine. On offer at Tesco currently if anyone's interested.










Modelled using my boys lovely new mud kitchen.*

*no children got pissed while typing this post


----------



## Snakehips

Two spare Filler Caps for a Magimix blender !!!









I don't have a Magimix blender so why on earth would I be wanting these?

Answers on a £5 note please.....


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Two spare Filler Caps for a Magimix blender !!!
> 
> View attachment 29098
> 
> 
> I don't have a Magimix blender so why on earth would I be wanting these?
> 
> Answers on a £5 note please.....


Me me! Can I have one, please? Just the top


----------



## 4085

Because they fit something else, coffee related?


----------



## Snakehips

dfk41 said:


> Because they fit something else, coffee related?


Smart arse !!



MildredM said:


> Me me! Can I have one, please? Just the top


Mildred, would you believe that one of these makes a snazzy little dust cap to cover the hole in the new Monolith Conical child-proof top ?

Well it does.









As you were the first to ask.... Ill send you one !


----------



## MildredM

No! You've had that top made to measure, surely! Thank you very much anyway









Nice bartowel, looks like new to me!


----------



## igm45

Jumbo Ratty said:


> A delivery of natural dog treats
> 
> View attachment 29084
> 
> 
> View attachment 29083
> 
> 
> View attachment 29082


Looks like zooplus to me. That's where we get all our food


----------



## haz_pro

Not from the posty but, nipped into Edgcumbes today in Arundel and decided to buy a bag of this to try on my new v60.


----------



## joey24dirt

Ooh lovely. Postie fetched over this La Spaz shower screen to go onto my DTP. @lake_m I'll get yours sent back asap. Thanks for the loan mate


----------



## joey24dirt

Ooh lovely. Postie fetched over this La Spaz shower screen to go onto my DTP. @lake_m I'll get yours sent back asap. Thanks for the loan mate


----------



## lake_m

joey24dirt said:


> Ooh lovely. Postie fetched over this La Spaz shower screen to go onto my DTP. @lake_m I'll get yours sent back asap. Thanks for the loan mate


No worries Joe. Hope the IMS screens work OK


----------



## Phobic

been pondering getting a french press for quite a while, after using 1 on holiday again with the no press method I bought a sowden instead!

I think it looks great.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Mildred . . . . . . .
> 
> As you were the first to ask.... I'll send you one !


It's HERE!










And, by jove, it is fantastic!

Look!










Thank you VERY much indeed @Snakehips


----------



## Mister_Tad

This is coffee related in the way that I will be consuming much coffee whilst this occupies what I expect to be 25 hours of my life over the next few weeks...










Right now, I'm 10.










Also involuntarily squealing.


----------



## Craigzad

Looking forward to trying these two


----------



## Hibbsy

Mister_Tad said:


> This is coffee related in the way that I will be consuming much coffee whilst this occupies what I expect to be 25 hours of my life over the next few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also involuntarily squealing.


Wow, that is one big Lego set. Just seen how many pieces are in that box.

Should be hours of fun for you.

Enjoy


----------



## DaveP

Enough was enough... mixing cat hairs and grinding needed a solution









Every thing has to be inspected..... for the 'seal' of approval


----------



## joey24dirt

DaveP said:


> Enough was enough... mixing cat hairs and grinding needed a solution
> 
> View attachment 29191
> 
> 
> Every thing has to be inspected..... for the 'seal' of approval
> 
> View attachment 29192


Nice Dave I was thinking of getting one myself. Tried to convince the wife that "we all could use it" but nope


----------



## DaveP

> Tried to convince the wife that "we all could use it" but nope


What... A cat ?


----------



## Grimley

Something to tide me over until my September LSOL arrives.


----------



## Obnic

Huge thanks to @igm45 for organising a Red Cross coffee parcel to Switzerland. Going to be vacuum sealing all morning I think


----------



## igm45

Obnic said:


> Huge thanks to @igm45 for organising a Red Cross coffee parcel to Switzerland. Going to be vacuum sealing all morning I think


Great to see it all arrived OK. Enjoy!


----------



## Obnic

igm45 said:


> Great to see it all arrived OK. Enjoy!


Fantastic smell of coffee in the kitchen now. So grateful. Can't make up y mind what to start with though.


----------



## igm45

Goodies all round, this has just arrived. Thank you @Stanic!!


----------



## Mister_Tad

Hibbsy said:


> Wow, that is one big Lego set. Just seen how many pieces are in that box.
> 
> Should be hours of fun for you.
> 
> Enjoy


I estimate 25 (hours).

Perhaps longer depending on how much help I get from my 4yo daughter.

Had a build session last night and got to step 77 (of 1380) in 1h45, it takes every ounce of my patience to sit there looking at the pile and not plucking out the piece I've tasked her with looking for that I can clearly see sitting on top


----------



## Grimley

Another Delivery folks!


----------



## Craft House Coffee

Grimley said:


> Another Delivery folks!


Its looks like it was chucked over a fence...


----------



## MildredM

Craft House Coffee said:


> Its looks like it was chucked over a fence...


Is that some sort of thinly veiled clue?


----------



## Grimley

Craft House Coffee said:


> Its looks like it was chucked over a fence...


Just checked & the contents look & smell fine. I think the courier knew it wasnt a Ming vase or something as fragile so it was safe to drop from a height on a dry day.


----------



## Craft House Coffee

MildredM said:


> Is that some sort of thinly veiled clue?


Haha, no.... or yes?


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah, big clue, reckon it's Chinese , been lobbed over the Great Fence Of China by the delivery guy.


----------



## Lawman

Not quite what the postie delivered, as I went and picked up from the roastery.


----------



## Stanic

Not the postie but my lovely wife brought this from Estes Park, Colorado, returning from a work exchange in the Rocky Mountain national park..no mention of beans origin, just that they are organic and probably very ethical







I'll try them tomorrow


----------



## chip_kara

Nothing arrived today but I did break my faithful inker mug that I have used everyday for 2 years! So a new one has been ordered and hopefully will arrive soon.


----------



## Stanic

I've searched on web and it seems like that coffee is Swiss-water decaf, no info on beans origin though. These will be great for an evening coffee with wife


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Waiting for a new collar and lead to be delivered


----------



## GingerBen

I can tell you what he hasn't brought me and that's my feldgrind....grr


----------



## Beanedict

Not exactly postie, but a friend brought me a gift from Lake District.

I am new to the tasting/cupping thing, but it seams to have Fruit and Floral notes, when ground for cafetiere.


----------



## joey24dirt

Coming home to great little surprises like this is awesome!! Thank you very much @PPapa I can't wait to get stuck in


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> Coming home to great little surprises like this is awesome!! Thank you very much @PPapa I can't wait to get stuck in


I thought you deserved more than just a thank you







. I hope you like them - I am currently on Union's subscription and quite liked those two beans.


----------



## ashcroc

10 M5 x 12mm countersunk allen head screws to replace the rounded one on my shower screen (new screen & brass dispersion plate arrived a few days ago).

Thinking 9 spares is a bit much


----------



## MildredM

Two large outside waterproof storage trunks from Amazon. Yes, TWO! They sent one last week but after four delivery attempts to the wrong house and eventual loss of that one they decided to send another one, and then they both came today!


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Two large outside waterproof storage trunks from Amazon. Yes, TWO! They sent one last week but after four delivery attempts to the wrong house and eventual loss of that one they decided to send another one, and then they both came today!


Take it the shed is now full of beans


----------



## MildredM

mines_abeer said:


> Take it the shed is now full of beans


Yeah, starting on outside storage now!


----------



## GingerBen

My very first espresso machine just arrived









its a 2002 Gaggia classic in chrome finish with the 9bar mod already done. Looks to be in good order but won't get a chance to set it up until tomorrow and then I don't yet have a grinder so will have to wait a bit to get it going. Exciting though.

Cant add a picture from my phone but sure you all know what they look like!


----------



## MildredM

GingerBen said:


> My very first espresso machine just arrived


Whooo! Congratulations







Keep us updated with progress!!


----------



## joeyjoejoe206

After my sage duo temp pro arrived yesterday, some Vista Hermosa from Pact arrived today - looking forward to my afternoon brew shortly


----------



## kentishh

Postie brought the goods!


----------



## Rakesh

Big thanks to @MrShades . PID picked up, classic being collected later on tonight, depending on how long these take to fit, the PID may be installed and running by the end of today.


----------



## MrShades

Rakesh said:


> Big thanks to @MrShades . PID picked up, classic being collected later on tonight, depending on how long these take to fit, the PID may be installed and running by the end of today.


Great stuff - Please just make sure that the Classic works properly in every way as standard, before you start ripping it to pieces!

Have fun and I hope you enjoy your new machine.


----------



## GingerBen

MildredM said:


> Whooo! Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us updated with progress!!


thanks. I will do!


----------



## MildredM

A big box of square towels arrived here today. They are those Blue label ones, perfect for drying a portafilter off before filling.


----------



## Jacko112

Just a little offering from Rave


----------



## MildredM

Coffee prescription (I know!!!)


----------



## Rakesh

Today's deliveries, thanks @hotmetal the tamper is just what I needed, nice and weighty, certainly better than the stock plastic gaggia one!


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers Rakesh, you're welcome. Hope it helps you get the best from the Finca SF!


----------



## christos_geo

Not the postie but my cousin from his honeymoon in Hawaii







not a dark roast fan but open minded nevertheless.


----------



## Rakesh

Massive thanks to @MildredM , this looks absolutely brilliant! Really impressed with this and surprised by the fast postage.


----------



## MildredM

Aww! Fab! Glad you like it, Rakesh!!


----------



## MildredM

This arrived herre yesterday. Only just had time to open it


----------



## MildredM

Oh and these lovely boxes of beans too


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Two large outside waterproof storage trunks from Amazon. Yes, TWO! They sent one last week but after four delivery attempts to the wrong house and eventual loss of that one they decided to send another one, and then they both came today!


Amazon are crazy when it comes to delivery sometimes. I had a situation a few years back where I received £1000 worth of stuff for free!!


----------



## filthynines

Big thanks to @joey24dirt for my bottomless PF for Sage DTP. Expertly machined. Chickened out and used my Acme cups for an espresso rather than my espresso cups! Not a bad first extraction, if I do say so myself! Also thanks for the milk jug - removing another excuse for my poor latte art!


----------



## joey24dirt

filthynines said:


> Big thanks to @joey24dirt for my bottomless PF for Sage DTP. Expertly machined. Chickened out and used my Acme cups for an espresso rather than my espresso cups! Not a bad first extraction, if I do say so myself! Also thanks for the milk jug - removing another excuse for my poor latte art!


You're very welcome mate. Enjoy


----------



## Rakesh

Picked this up today, finally a working classic. Backflushed it with cafiza, soaked pf shower screen and screws and dispersion plate in cafiza and hot water and this thing is looking brilliant! Really impressed with the condition and can't wait to descale it once it's cold and pull a shot.

Question: is descaling really done best while cold or is that a myth?


----------



## icom102

where did you get them?



MildredM said:


> A big box of square towels arrived here today. They are those Blue label ones, perfect for drying a portafilter off before filling.


----------



## MildredM

A seller on eBay


----------



## icom102

MildredM said:


> I've got 15g in each jar to save weighing when I want to make coffee. They would hold around 36g though.


where did you get the we jars?


----------



## MildredM

icom102 said:


> where did you get the we jars?


Which ones (to save me looking back to find which you mean)!


----------



## icom102

the ones in a rack with coffee beans in them


----------



## Mrboots2u

icom102 said:


> the ones in a rack with coffee beans in them


Cost more than your machine


----------



## Stanic

Rakesh said:


> Question: is descaling really done best while cold or is that a myth?


The stuff I've got (basically citric acid) recommends temperature of 50-60 deg. Celsius. This was another advantage of the PID, allowing to set the correct temperature.


----------



## icom102

when you have them sealed do yo freeze them or what way do you store them?


----------



## icom102

kennyboy993 said:


> Kafatek levtamp with dark food handle. Seems very well made, looking forward to trying out later


Is this a calibrated tamper?


----------



## icom102

BaggaZee said:


> This little lot, which should be rested and ready to go when I get back from the TT.


How long do they have to be rested for?


----------



## kennyboy993

icom102 said:


> Is this a calibrated tamper?


As in weight of force? No


----------



## icom102

rob177palmer said:


> Very keen to hear feedback on how this performs. Is this the brass shower plate also?


where did you get ur VST basket?


----------



## icom102

how long will that last you?

QUOTE=filthynines;430111]Giving Rave a shot

View attachment 21513


----------



## haz_pro

Not postie but sister brought me these back from Italy. Her friends family own some sort of coffee company - I think it's commodity wholesale stuff.


----------



## GingerBen

Picked up a smart grinder pro yesterday. My first grinder so looking forward to learning it. Gaggia is also new to me (but 15 yrs old). Haven't used that yet as waiting for a couple of bits for it, hopefully arriving tomorrow. Usual drink is Aeropress but keen to try more espresso based drinks and probably see myself getting a pour over kit of some kind soon too - Kalita 185 most likely.


----------



## haz_pro

I've been getting more and more into pour over type methods.

Not wanting to spend a lot on a carafe, I ordered a cheap 9 pound hario lookalike from China.

I expected it to just be plain, but surprisingly when I opened it, there are hario logos.

I'm pretty sure for the price this isn't going to be real, so I'm pretty shocked that someone would bother to rip off a hario glass carafe


----------



## dannnyh

Hario Buono and a Pact Coffee V60 with some of their ground coffee for a few trial runs!


----------



## igm45

Excited about this!!


----------



## MildredM

oooh! Yum! I hadn't realised their Wote Konga was in the blend now - it's a superb bean


----------



## Stanic

igm45 said:


> Excited about this!!


Fast delivery







I'm expecting them tomorrow


----------



## Stanic

haz_pro said:


> I've been getting more and more into pour over type methods.
> 
> Not wanting to spend a lot on a carafe, I ordered a cheap 9 pound hario lookalike from China.
> 
> I expected it to just be plain, but surprisingly when I opened it, there are hario logos.
> 
> I'm pretty sure for the price this isn't going to be real, so I'm pretty shocked that someone would bother to rip off a hario glass carafe


Looks just like the real one..You've got a bargain ?


----------



## Scotford

Stanic said:


> Looks just like the real one..You've got a bargain


Yeah looks pretty real to me


----------



## Rakesh

haz_pro said:


> I've been getting more and more into pour over type methods.
> 
> Not wanting to spend a lot on a carafe, I ordered a cheap 9 pound hario lookalike from China.
> 
> I expected it to just be plain, but surprisingly when I opened it, there are hario logos.
> 
> I'm pretty sure for the price this isn't going to be real, so I'm pretty shocked that someone would bother to rip off a hario glass carafe


That does look pretty authentic, can you give us a link to the page you got it from?


----------



## haz_pro

Rakesh said:


> That does look pretty authentic, can you give us a link to the page you got it from?


Looking at the pictures now I can see some markings, but the brand name in the info isn't hario... Not sure.

Either way, for 9 quid, can't go wrong.

http://s.aliexpress.com/EfANBrIr


----------



## GingerBen

BEANS! rude not to take advantage of the 20% discount for first time orders so went for the espresso sampler, filter sampler and a bag of the fudge blend because it sounds right up my street


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

A new lead for Hugo.

2m long 2.5cm wide.

The loop on the handle can be attached to the clip to halve the length.

One of my clients dogs had this lead and I was impressed with it.

Made in UK by Dog Games Ltd.


----------



## Craft House Coffee




----------



## Rakesh

18g vst from hasbean.


----------



## kentishh

Not the postie, but my parents brought this back from NYC. Roast looks a bit dark for my liking, but we will see how it goes!


----------



## DaveP

And today the wrong jugs arrived

Kudos to the supplier who is 'sorting it' at this very moment









5 weeks delay on the 20oz though


----------



## Sconner

Craft House Coffee said:


>


That's great packaging!


----------



## slamm

Haven't ordered from Square Mile for 5 years (lets just say it didn't go well for some reason) so high time I gave them another go. Thanks to @Stanic for the heads up on their one & only annual 20% discount, hope yours arrives soon!












..well ok, if you insist








​


----------



## GaryG

Game changers

OE funnel and a diamond grabbing tool for 'WDT' Whisking Technique


----------



## MildredM

Christmas has come early for Mildred . . .


----------



## icom102

Where did you get them?



GaryG said:


> Game changers
> 
> OE funnel and a diamond grabbing tool for 'WDT' Whisking Technique


----------



## joey24dirt

Some fancy looking spares for the classic


----------



## icom102

Today's post dont know why the pic is sideways


----------



## joey24dirt

icom102 said:


> Today's post dont know why the pic is sideways
> 
> View attachment 29531


Try cropping the picture so it's more of a square. Seems to struggling with portrait pictures for some reason


----------



## GaryG

icom102 said:


> Where did you get them?


Coffeehit.co.uk and amazon


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Some fancy looking spares for the classic


That's mighty similar to what I got for my tebe last week though I went for the blue cafelat seal & the other IMS screen.

If you pm me your address I'll send you a shiny new shower screen screw


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> That's mighty similar to what I got for my tebe last week though I went for the blue cafelat seal & the other IMS screen.
> 
> If you pm me your address I'll send you a shiny new shower screen screw


That's very kind of you


----------



## icom102

GaryG said:


> Coffeehit.co.uk and amazon


cheers


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> That's very kind of you


No worries, I have a few spares I don't need.

I ended up getting 10 in A2 steel to replace the one that's still well & truely siezed in the original grouphead.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> No worries, I have a few spares I don't need.
> 
> I ended up getting 10 in A2 steel to replace the one that's still well & truely siezed in the original grouphead.


Luckily mine still comes out. I'll pm now


----------



## GingerBen

joey24dirt said:


> Some fancy looking spares for the classic


nice. Was thinking of replacing these parts on mine too. My shower holding plate looks pretty stuffed tbh even after a deep clean


----------



## dannnyh

A kilo of mystery from Coffee Compass. Looking forward to trying it at the weekend.


----------



## joey24dirt

GingerBen said:


> nice. Was thinking of replacing these parts on mine too. My shower holding plate looks pretty stuffed tbh even after a deep clean


A worthwhile purchase I think


----------



## marcuswar

dannnyh said:


> A kilo of mystery from Coffee Compass. Looking forward to trying it at the weekend.


Youll love it, I just received my 2nd kilo of this as well







£13 a kilo (or less with the forum discount) ...a tasty bargain!


----------



## joey24dirt

marcuswar said:


> Youll love it, I just received my 2nd kilo of this as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £13 a kilo (or less with the forum discount) ...a tasty bargain!


Does that include delivery?


----------



## MatBat

MildredM said:


> Christmas has come early for Mildred . . .


 @MildredM These shots of your SQM subscriptions are definitely tempting me, they do looking interesting. How often is it a bean that isn't on sale on their website?


----------



## marcuswar

joey24dirt said:


> Does that include delivery?


No that would be day light robbery!









If you use the forum discount I think it works out about £15.60 inc the delivery.


----------



## dannnyh

marcuswar said:


> Youll love it, I just received my 2nd kilo of this as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £13 a kilo (or less with the forum discount) ...a tasty bargain!


I hope so! Maybe by the time I've polished it off and re-ordering I'll ask around for the forum discount, didn't want to be a cheeky so and so having not long joined.


----------



## joey24dirt

marcuswar said:


> No that would be day light robbery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use the forum discount I think it works out about £15.60 inc the delivery.


Still an excellent price. I'll be paying them a visit I think. Cheers


----------



## marcuswar

dannnyh said:


> A kilo of mystery from Coffee Compass. Looking forward to trying it at the weekend.


For what it's worth I'm currently doing this at 18.5g into 32g over 35secs. No fruits, flowers or pretencious overtones just a big bold smooth coffee with a hint of chocolate.


----------



## marcuswar

dannnyh said:


> I hope so! Maybe by the time I've polished it off and re-ordering I'll ask around for the forum discount, didn't want to be a cheeky so and so having not long joined.


I'll pm you the discount code.


----------



## dannnyh

marcuswar said:


> I'll pm you the discount code.


Thanks! that's very kind of you.


----------



## Obnic

Karcher floor cleaner. And another Aldi mag. I mean really, i can barely summon the energy to open the post box.


----------



## MildredM

MatBat said:


> @MildredM These shots of your SQM subscriptions are definitely tempting me, they do looking interesting. How often is it a bean that isn't on sale on their website?


I don't check every time, but I haven't seen the last couple on their website. And a bit ago I looked and they seemed to be one offs. I like it, it makes me try new beans!


----------



## ShortShots




----------



## Stanic

Just arrived


----------



## johnealey

Parents in law just come back from Cusco, Peru and brought me (received in post today) a 200g bag of beans handwritten as Geysha Lavado normal from Three Monkeys:









Anyone know if this is grown in Peru or a Panamanian? P-I-L described their coffee as roasted by themselves and sourced locally?

John


----------



## slamm

Interesting beans you got there.. according to livinginperu.com (p-i-l? /public image ltd?! ) "In Peru, the geisha coffee is produced in Villa Rica, Pasco, and is harvested on the farm of Dieter Noche, by producer Elías Gontreras" or perhaps you could ask them on their facebook page https://www.facebook.com/threemonkeyscoffee/ I expect they would be only too pleased to know a bag of their beans has ended up in the UK.


----------



## mazi

New burrs


----------



## MildredM

Comic day!


----------



## fluffles

mazi said:


> new burrs


ek ?


----------



## mazi

fluffles said:


> ek ?


Yes ek


----------



## fluffles

mazi said:


> Yes ek


Be interested in how you get on with them, keep us posted!


----------



## Phobic

mazi said:


> New burrs


very interested to here how you get on with these as well.

I couldn't find out how to order these when I looked a few months ago, did you contact them direct via instagram?

how did you manage to order them? how much were they?


----------



## mazi

Phobic said:


> very interested to here how you get on with these as well.
> 
> I couldn't find out how to order these when I looked a few months ago, did you contact them direct via instagram?
> 
> how did you manage to order them? how much were they?


I will not comment on performance right now. They are different than EK coffee burrs so I need to learn to make coffee again 

I think Frank from Titus sells them. Check their instagram. But I order them directly from ssp grinding solution [email protected]

Mr Hansung Lee responds quickly and he is very helpful. The burrs came from South Korea within a week from order. They were for 550 USD including silver knight coating which is 30% harder than red speed coating.


----------



## dannnyh

Cheapy timer/scales. Right, got all the gear, now to find out if I've got an any idea!


----------



## icom102

Where did you get them?



dannnyh said:


> Cheapy timer/scales. Right, got all the gear, now to find out if I've got an any idea!


----------



## dannnyh

icom102 said:


> Where did you get them?


Amazon:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/niceeshop-Electronic-Digital-Kitchen-Dispaly/dp/B073RZ9HHN/ref=sr_1_5?m=A2O507QG46L6FL&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1507377964&sr=1-5&keywords=Coffee


----------



## haz_pro

dannnyh said:


> Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/niceeshop-Electronic-Digital-Kitchen-Dispaly/dp/B073RZ9HHN/ref=sr_1_5?m=A2O507QG46L6FL&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1507377964&sr=1-5&keywords=Coffee


Been looking at these for ages but lack of reviews put me off. Can you let us know how you get on please?


----------



## dannnyh

haz_pro said:


> Been looking at these for ages but lack of reviews put me off. Can you let us know how you get on please?


Will do. Worked as expected on its first use, so far so good.


----------



## ZappyAd

haz_pro said:


> Been looking at these for ages but lack of reviews put me off. Can you let us know how you get on please?


I have them too. They are a bit slow to display changes in weight - there is a lag of probably less than a second but if you are speedy adding or removing grounds it is easy to overshoot. Not really suitable for those with fighter pilot reflexes. The removable rubber drip tray cover is useful as is the timer function. For the price they are ok.


----------



## 9719

Thanks to Jez H for posting the notification about these, not really my tasting notes, shall try them of course, but im sure S.W.M.B.Adored will enjoy


----------



## 9719

And to go with the above....


----------



## coffeechap

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## MildredM

Hmmmm . . . You can't just leave us guessing like that!


----------



## coffeechap

I can


----------



## ashcroc

Looking at the sticker, I'm guessing it's the packing case for his X-men fancy dress costume.


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> I can


Well . . . Maybe a little clue?


----------



## coffeechap

I can


----------



## Rakesh

coffeechap said:


> I can


I wish I could decipher that clue but I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

mad, bad and dangerous to know


----------



## GaryG

coffeechap said:


> I can


Is it that roaster from Foundry?


----------



## coffeechap

Ok


----------



## jimbojohn55

coffeechap said:


> I can


Think that case reminds me of Rome


----------



## MildredM

Overnight case for the forum meet up at Rave. About the right size for the Mono and a few bits and bobs


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Joe 90?


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Overnight case for the forum meet up at Rave. About the right size for the Mono and a few bits and bobs


Close


----------



## 4085

Dial from a Swiss divers watch


----------



## coffeechap




----------



## MildredM

Ohhhhhh! That is SO naughty!!!

ETA but it is SO gorgeous


----------



## GaryG

coffeechap said:


> View attachment 29593


I've seen this twice now but can't seem to see where to buy or how much.

It looks stunning


----------



## coffeechap

GaryG said:


> I've seen this twice now but can't seem to see where to buy or how much.
> 
> It looks stunning


Contact @Terranova on here, he is the guy that makes and sells them


----------



## GaryG

coffeechap said:


> Contact @Terranova on here, he is the guy that makes and sells them


Under 3k???


----------



## coffeechap

GaryG said:


> Under 3k???


Double it!


----------



## GaryG

coffeechap said:


> Double it!


**** me!!! Swap my modded mignon with ya


----------



## lake_m

Blimey, it's like the No. 8 bus! Nothing then two come along together!

Totally, outrageously, gorgeous!


----------



## Stanic

That grinder is so elegant, compact and sleek! Money well spent


----------



## DaveP

And today I had a very very close shave









Phewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## 4515

Bags of space there !


----------



## DaveP

working dog said:


> Bags of space there !


Yep a smidgen + 2 gnats and the skin of a tooth = 26 thou (in old money)


----------



## Stanic

A lovely denim coffee bag by Square Mile, one side for decoration, the other one to make an apron from but first to the washing machine to wash and pre-shrink


----------



## Rhys

These..










Came yesterday and didn't have chance to hit the floor before they were opened and savoured.. Mmmmmm


----------



## joey24dirt

Forgot I'd ordered this haha


----------



## marcuswar

joey24dirt said:


> Forgot I'd ordered this haha


Nom nom...Cherry Cherry is one of my favorites


----------



## icom102

do they not need to be rested?



Rhys said:


> These..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came yesterday and didn't have chance to hit the floor before they were opened and savoured.. Mmmmmm


----------



## MildredM

icom102 said:


> do they not need to be rested?


You would if they were for espresso but generally you can dive straight in for pour over etc


----------



## icom102

ah u learn something new every day


----------



## joey24dirt

marcuswar said:


> Nom nom...Cherry Cherry is one of my favorites


I've never had it before so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## marcuswar

joey24dirt said:


> I've never had it before so I'm looking forward to it.


You're in for treat... when you get it right you'll understand why it's so good they named it twice


----------



## joey24dirt

marcuswar said:


> You're in for great... when you get it right you'll understand why it's so good they named it twice


How long to rest do we think?


----------



## marcuswar

joey24dirt said:


> How long to rest do we think?


I'd aim for 10 - 14 days if you can resist that long.


----------



## joey24dirt

marcuswar said:


> I'd aim for 10 - 14 days if you can resist that long.


I don't know lol. I'm currently on some Ugandan stuff that really isn't for me so I'll be tempted.


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> I don't know lol. I'm currently on some Ugandan stuff that really isn't for me so I'll be tempted.


c'mon you know you want to try them


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> c'mon you know you want to try them


Well they are up to day 7 aren't they so why not


----------



## MildredM

We've had some lovely beans from SM over the last few weeks. These came today - I can't wait to try them!


----------



## Rakesh

Some craft house beans


----------



## Obnic

Swiss speeding ticket and another Aldi mag  i swear i'm beginning to hate the postman.


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Swiss speeding ticket and another Aldi mag  i swear i'm beginning to hate the postman.


Sorry, would you mind not mentioning Aldi in your posts. It somewhat jars with your avatar.

And go steady in future


----------



## igm45

Obnic said:


> Swiss speeding ticket and another Aldi mag  i swear i'm beginning to hate the postman.


Oh dear,

How does the point/fine system compare to the UK?


----------



## Obnic

MildredM;538213....And go steady in future [IMG alt=":)" said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/smile.png.386586528d215eb32622a010fd075179.png[/IMG]
> 
> Ha! Total mid-life cardigan crisis here. I had the Polestar tune on the Volvo (i mean how ridiculous its a volvo!) Anyway, as a result i flew through the village a whole 1kph above the speed limit. Im sure net curtains were twitching as i did so. Caught by the mobile camera - it's zero tolerance here.


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Ha! Total mid-life cardigan crisis here. I had the Polestar tune on the Volvo (i mean how ridiculous its a volvo!) Anyway, as a result i flew through the village a whole 1kph above the speed limit. Im sure net curtains were twitching as i did so. Caught by the mobile camera - it's zero tolerance here.


Uff, bit unfair then. Sort of. My friend, Bob, age 91, got caught recently. Had to go on his first ever speed awareness course!


----------



## Obnic

igm45 said:


> Oh dear,
> 
> How does the point/fine system compare to the UK?


Vicious. There are fixed fines based on how much over the limit you are and the zone speed limit. These range from 40-120 quid but, if you really speed, they can take a percentage of your annual earnings based on how much over the limit you are. Some ferrari boy just paid 340k.


----------



## coffeechap

Obnic said:


> Vicious. There are fixed fines based on how much over the limit you are and the zone speed limit. These range from 40-120 quid but, if you really speed, they can take a percentage of your annual earnings based on how much over the limit you are. Some ferrari boy just paid 340k.


Oops, you are toast!


----------



## Obnic

coffeechap said:


> Oops, you are toast!


Nah. Ima good boy. Speed is for the track. My ticket was chf40. But still... 1kph over. That has to be in the margin of error.... then again probably not in the world of chronometers.


----------



## Beanedict

Not to boast, but to despair.









A friend went to all the trouble brining the coffee all the way from Cuba, but what he picked was not quite bee's knees, which is a shame, because his taste in cigars is much better









weep with me, oh sisters and brethren - 1 kilo! ground! coffee, silly-dark roast:









yes I dared to try it...


----------



## igm45

Obnic said:


> Vicious. There are fixed fines based on how much over the limit you are and the zone speed limit. These range from 40-120 quid but, if you really speed, they can take a percentage of your annual earnings based on how much over the limit you are. Some ferrari boy just paid 340k.


Wowzers,

Do you have a point system? Or do they not have driving bans?


----------



## igm45

Beanedict said:


> Not to boast, but to despair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend went to all the trouble brining the coffee all the way from Cuba, but what he picked was not quite bee's knees, which is a shame, because his taste in cigars is much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weep with me, oh sisters and brethren - 1 kilo! ground! coffee, silly-dark roast:
> 
> View attachment 29657
> 
> 
> yes I dared to try it...


Did you finish the shot?


----------



## MildredM

Beanedict said:


> Not to boast, but to despair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend went to all the trouble brining the coffee all the way from Cuba, but what he picked was not quite bee's knees, which is a shame, because his taste in cigars is much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weep with me, oh sisters and brethren - 1 kilo! ground! coffee, silly-dark roast:
> 
> View attachment 29657
> 
> 
> yes I dared to try it...


Friend? Hmmmm . . . need I say more?!


----------



## Rakesh

Beanedict said:


> Not to boast, but to despair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend went to all the trouble brining the coffee all the way from Cuba, but what he picked was not quite bee's knees, which is a shame, because his taste in cigars is much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weep with me, oh sisters and brethren - 1 kilo! ground! coffee, silly-dark roast:
> 
> View attachment 29657
> 
> 
> yes I dared to try it...


They had these in a shop at the hotel I was staying at and the shop owner gave me a sample shot to try. Needless to say I didn't stay in the shop for much longer...


----------



## martyrdon

Those would be pretty good in a Cuban style coffee if you have a slight sweet tooth.

Get your shot of espresso and then mix in like a teaspoon of sugar (amount is up to you) and stir it furiously until the sugar is dissolved and the crema settles into a more caramel kind of colour. Then mix in some steamed milk, maybe enough to fill a 150-200ml cup.

It's a nice treat if you don't want to waste those beans or if your friend comes over.


----------



## Rakesh

Cheap chinese dosing funnel
















Update: Do not buy a cheap chinese dosing funnel


----------



## slamm

Rakesh said:


> Update: Do not buy a cheap chinese dosing funnel


That's a shame, I was just thinking ooh that's clever, it will better than the one I made last night!. What's the problem? or maybe I should stick with the new mk3 yoghurt container -


----------



## Beanedict

igm45 said:


> Did you finish the shot?


Had another shot next day







Please don't judge me







it's amazing how little of this stuff you need for a full cafetiere . It tastes like cuban cigar ash and crushed charcoal, mmmm


----------



## Beanedict

MildredM said:


> Friend? Hmmmm . . . need I say more?!


Sometimes friends mean well, but don't know how to proceed from there







Well, I'll give him a benefit of a doubt.... again


----------



## Rakesh

slamm said:


> That's a shame, I was just thinking ooh that's clever, it will better than the one I made last night!. What's the problem? or maybe I should stick with the new mk3 yoghurt container -


The funnel doesn't seal very well against the edge of the basket so when doing wdt the coffee just falls out the basket, however when coupled with my yog pot funnel it works okay.


----------



## Beanedict

Rakesh said:


> They had these in a shop at the hotel I was staying at and the shop owner gave me a sample shot to try. Needless to say I didn't stay in the shop for much longer...


I have a theory. They sell the good stuff to the highest bidder on the world market and the leftovers stay home for cheaper buyer, get roasted really hard to mask the crappiness


----------



## Beanedict

Rakesh said:


> The funnel doesn't seal very well against the edge of the basket so when doing wdt the coffee just falls out the basket, however when coupled with my yog pot funnel it works okay.


Have you ever wondered why many objects that don't relate to each other somehow fit size wise, within the country. Something from another country does not fit even if it's supposed to


----------



## Rakesh

Beanedict said:


> Have you ever wondered why many objects that don't relate to each other somehow fit size wise, within the country. Something from another country does not fit even if it's supposed to


I think it was just poorly made tbh, at £4 I wouldn't of expected more though, it was just a shot in the dark.


----------



## joey24dirt

Rakesh said:


> I think it was just poorly made tbh, at £4 I wouldn't of expected more though, it was just a shot in the dark.


I will get round to making you one haha


----------



## Rakesh

joey24dirt said:


> I will get round to making you one haha


Sounds great mate thanks


----------



## joey24dirt

Rakesh said:


> Sounds great mate thanks


I just hope you aren't in a rush haha


----------



## lake_m

Thanks to @joey24dirt for the Rwandan sample last month, these have just arrived - roasted on 9th.


----------



## joey24dirt

These arrived today and I have no idea where from. Any volunteers? You owe me £1.50 whoever you are hahaha










(Just kidding about the £1.50)


----------



## DaveP

They were dear.... lol


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> These arrived today and I have no idea where from. Any volunteers? You owe me £1.50 whoever you are hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Just kidding about the £1.50)


Sorry. I took them to the post office counter to make sure they charged me the right amount. Guess I got a numpty.

Pm me your paypal & I'll gladly reimburse you. 10 didn't cost me that much!


----------



## slamm

Time to do this freezing thing properly I think so yet another Andrew James vac sealer appears on this thread.. Pleased that it's more compact than expected and it seems nicely made. Now to get busy on the recent Square Mile delivery!


----------



## GingerBen

Beans today - first time ordering from Extract and very impressed with the packaging and general look of things. If what's inside is as good then I'll be more than happy. Particularly like the crib sheets with some info on the origin of the coffee. Nice touch. Thinking these will make a nice aeropress as well as flat whites and the notes are right up my street so hopefully I can get them!


----------



## PPapa

Few deliveries:

LSOL beans

NotNeutral FW cups with a handwritten card and Caffeine magazine (thanks @MildredM)

Adidas Terrex Gore-Tex Pro jacket for upcoming winter mountaineering season

Good day!


----------



## MildredM

Early Christmas for you @PPapa!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheers @MWJB


----------



## rippolaris

Much anticipated heavy metal goodness courtesy of the evil folks at Dark Arts \m/









Gratuitous merch shot









They need to rest (in peace?) until the weekend at least.

Not pictured, cheeky Pact 5 quid V60 + 3x 80g sampler bundle.

First time V60 with random Rave decaf (it's getting late..) leftovers went better than expected!


----------



## Beanedict

joey24dirt said:


> These arrived today and I have no idea where from. Any volunteers? You owe me £1.50 whoever you are hahaha


What a handsome pair of bolts....


----------



## lake_m

rippolaris said:


> Much anticipated heavy metal goodness courtesy of the evil folks at Dark Arts \m/
> 
> View attachment 29718
> 
> 
> Gratuitous merch shot
> 
> View attachment 29719
> 
> 
> They need to rest (in peace?) until the weekend at least.
> 
> Not pictured, cheeky Pact 5 quid V60 + 3x 80g sampler bundle.
> 
> First time V60 with random Rave decaf (it's getting late..) leftovers went better than expected!


Cool packaging. Reminds me of one of my favourite movies "Night of The Demon" (old 1957 B&W horror).

Hope the coffee tastes as good!


----------



## Rakesh

Torr Goldfinger, thanks @coffeechap it really looks and feels the part.


----------



## GingerBen

Well, this was a delivery worth waiting for! Fit and finish is superb. Looking forward to seasoning it with some old beans I have and then getting cracking making some coffee with it. I also received an aerdisc in the package that I didn't order so a nice touch from Knock to apologise for the delay I expect.


----------



## joey24dirt

IMS deliciousness!

Double for the classic

Triple for the Sage

Cheers @PPapa I'll get it sorted and then sent back


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> IMS deliciousness!
> 
> Double for the classic
> 
> Triple for the Sage
> 
> Cheers @PPapa I'll get it sorted and then sent back


Consumables gone then?


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> Consumables gone then?


Just about mate  had a little tiff with the wife last night so comfort ate the individual chocs haha


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> IMS deliciousness!
> 
> Double for the classic
> 
> Triple for the Sage
> 
> Cheers @PPapa I'll get it sorted and then sent back


Ah, looking forward to hear about some 20-25 g input shots now


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> Ah, looking forward to hear about some 20-25 g input shots now


Probably blow my head off


----------



## kentishh

This arrived last week, tastes like sugar coated pears


----------



## nobby shortbread

Every little bit helps as they say


----------



## dannnyh

Coffee server from AliExpress, 11 days from order to delivery. Very happy for 9 quid. Hat tip to haz_pro who posted details earlier in the thread.


----------



## salty

Postie delivered my new Bellman steamer today. Looks like a well made piece of kit and excellent packaging by the eBay supplier.

Only had one go with it so far and managed to scold my finger purging the steam wand into a cloth that apparently wasn't thick enough and made a "flat white" that in reality was nothing more than a super expensive, bubbly and tepid milky coffee.

This is a definite case of operator error and I'm determined that my next post will be a suitably acceptable tulip, leaf or arty blob in Free Pour Friday


----------



## Grimley

This was yesterday, Beans bought Tuesday.


----------



## GingerBen

Grimley said:


> This was yesterday, Beans bought Tuesday.


delighted with my feldgrind, you had a chance to use it yet?


----------



## GaryG

Let's see what these are all

About !!!


----------



## Hibbsy

Happy days...


----------



## Kman10

well I have officially been spoilt rotten for my birthday


----------



## MildredM

Fab! Happy Birthday, @Kman10


----------



## Kman10

MildredM said:


> Fab! Happy Birthday, @Kman10


Thank you, was a complete surprise


----------



## igm45

Kman10 said:


> Thank you, was a complete surprise


In fairness it's usually the same day each year


----------



## Grimley

GingerBen said:


> delighted with my feldgrind, you had a chance to use it yet?


Yeah very pleased with it. Worth the wait.


----------



## lake_m

This came yesterday. To add to my collection of other pointless tat.


----------



## GingerBen

Grimley said:


> Yeah very pleased with it. Worth the wait.


Agreed. Think I'm going to sell my sage smart grind pro as I'm the only coffee drinker in my

house and the feld does a better job imo


----------



## adz313

Not strictly by post - but picked this up from Prufrock when I was in on Saturday.

Got tempted by a December Dripper, but couldn't justify £50 - I'm content with my V60


----------



## hotmetal

Yay!

Knock knock!

Who's there?

Knock.

Nah, knock it off...

No, really.

There actually was a "Knock" at the door!

I suppose I'll figure it out sooner or later but any tips on what grind setting to start with for Aeropress? It's got 1-12 on the dial, my zero point (burrs close/lock) is at "2 and one dot". I'm guessing it will be expressed as "X full turns and number X". Any other AG/AP users found a good start point yet?


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> Yay!
> 
> Knock knock!
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> Knock.
> 
> Nah, knock it off...
> 
> No, really.
> 
> There actually was a "Knock" at the door!
> 
> I suppose I'll figure it out sooner or later but any tips on what grind setting to start with for Aeropress? It's got 1-12 on the dial, my zero point (burrs close/lock) is at "2 and one dot". I'm guessing it will be expressed as "X full turns and number X". Any other AG/AP users found a good start point yet?


Damn that shirt is bad!







Did you get beans too?

It's going to be around 1 full turn and a half, but I'm still waiting for my red AerGrind.


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha! That's pretty much what I thought when I saw the tee. It could've been so much cooler, especially when you look at all the Aeropress tees. It's exactly the same on the back too! Might be relegated to under a fleece in cold weather rather than for establishing rapport with the local baristi! No beans - I got the Aergrind, a metal Aeropress filter, a mug (same as t-shirt but in reverse) and the shirt. But I've got loads of nice coffee anyway.


----------



## Simon_S

Back from my birthday holiday to find an extremely well packaged present from the original Mr Dirt, feels great in the hand, fits the Prufrock ims base like a g-love and looks much better than the pictures suggest..... Love it! Thank you @joey24dirt great work.....


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> Hahaha! That's pretty much what I thought when I saw the tee. It could've been so much cooler, especially when you look at all the Aeropress tees. It's exactly the same on the back too! Might be relegated to under a fleece in cold weather rather than for establishing rapport with the local baristi! No beans - I got the Aergrind, a metal Aeropress filter, a mug (same as t-shirt but in reverse) and the shirt. But I've got loads of nice coffee anyway.


Reminds me when my manager and I went to a software development conference in London earlier this year. I brought around 10 geeky T-shirts back which I wear to work occasionally while my manager uses them for gardening. 

Neither of us have any requirements over what we have to wear.


----------



## hotmetal

Ha! Yes, I don't do much gardening but I do relegate certain t-shirts (usually freebie promo ones) to decorating or motorbike maintenance duties!


----------



## joey24dirt

Simon_S said:


> Back from my birthday holiday to find an extremely well packaged present from the original Mr Dirt, feels great in the hand, fits the Prufrock ims base like a g-love and looks much better than the pictures suggest..... Love it! Thank you @joey24dirt great work.....


That was lucky!!! Haha thanks mate hope you guys had a nice trip  and happy birthday!!


----------



## GingerBen

@hotmetal 1+6 is the knock recommended point for AP on the feldgrind, not sure how the AG might differ but could be a good starting point?


----------



## hotmetal

Thanks! I'll give that a go for starters. Peter did say that despite the similar burrs, while the Feld and Hausgrind might share similar settings, the thinner shaft of the Aergrind means that the numbers won't necessarily transfer across. Gives me a start though, and maybe other AG/AP users will chime in once everyone has has a chance to play.


----------



## joey24dirt

Cafflano Klassic came today. Good job really as the 'Latte locker' has had to shut down for the foreseeable future. Stooopid management not appreciating the van set up haha


----------



## igm45

joey24dirt said:


> Cafflano Klassic came today. Good job really as the 'Latte locker' has had to shut down for the foreseeable future. Stooopid management not appreciating the van set up haha


Nooooo.....

Not Latte locker, can you not explain the benefits of a happy, well caffeinated work force?


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Cafflano Klassic came today. Good job really as the 'Latte locker' has had to shut down for the foreseeable future. Stooopid management not appreciating the van set up haha


What a blow, sorry to hear this.


----------



## joey24dirt

igm45 said:


> Nooooo.....
> 
> Not Latte locker, can you not explain the benefits of a happy, well caffeinated work force?


I tried. I think the fact that I spent most of the day making coffee didn't sit well with the company ethos haha.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> What a blow, sorry to hear this.


Thanks M. The towels will still bring me fond memories though.


----------



## Split Shot

Looking forward to getting acquainted with Atkinsons over the next few weeks. My first order has just arrived


----------



## chip_kara

Ordered from Rave for the first time and they arrived today, looking forward to sampling them!


----------



## GingerBen

chip_kara said:


> Ordered from Rave for the first time and they arrived today, looking forward to sampling them!
> 
> View attachment 29841


finished a bag of the Honduran last week. It was good as aeropress.


----------



## chip_kara

GingerBen said:


> finished a bag of the Honduran last week. It was good as aeropress.


Will bare that in mind and give it a try, thanks for the tip @GingerBen


----------



## Rakesh

Decided to go for a washed yirg, high expectations for crankhouse, but I certainly don't doubt they'll deliver.


----------



## Inspector

Smells divine!


----------



## Jony

This


----------



## Obnic

Inspector said:


> View attachment 29871
> 
> 
> Smells divine!


Milk chocolate bomb.


----------



## mmmatron

A rather lovely coffee towel from @MildredM in Acme red and blue...perfect. Thanks M I love it!










Lovely packaging too which made me giggle


----------



## Snakehips

An unexpected embroidered scarf for me today........









A duck requesting coffee and an ice cream cornet !!!! Surely that can only be the product of a disturbed mind ?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> An unexpected embroidered scarf for me today........
> 
> A duck requesting coffee and an ice cream cornet !!!! Surely that can only be the product of a disturbed mind ?


I am going to be unusually tactful here and not suggest who has the disturbed mind . . .


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> I am going to be unusually tactful here and not suggest who has the disturbed mind . . .


One can only assume that you lack any supporting evidence ?


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903

Just made my first brew with my shiny new kettle. Good looking, don't you think ?


----------



## GingerBen

SheepAreOnFire1903 said:


> Just made my first brew with my shiny new kettle. Good looking, don't you think ?


Very nice! Looking at one for my forthcoming birthday. This is much more stylish than the Bonavita one. Looks like it has all the same features too.


----------



## Jony

^^Nice I have my eye on one as well. Along with all my other coffee things I need want


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903

GingerBen said:


> Very nice! Looking at one for my forthcoming birthday. This is much more stylish than the Bonavita one. Looks like it has all the same features too.


Yes, has all the same features I believe and a few more. The gooseneck seems to be better than my old Hario.


----------



## hotmetal

No more buying things for me for a while. But having backed, and finally received the Aergrind, it was time to get the AP to go with it! So far I've only made 1 brew, Aergrind set to 1 3/4 turns out, 14g non-inverted (RWU?), 250g water, 20 minute steep. Aerdisc metal filter and a paper one as well for extra clarity. Kenyan peaberry. I'm sure I could taste tomatoes although they weren't mentioned on the bag! Was pretty good for a first effort. (Thanks to MWJB for the recipe from another thread).


----------



## Silky729

chip_kara said:


> Will bare that in mind and give it a try, thanks for the tip @GingerBen


Likewise. Also tried it with V60. Came out sweet


----------



## Silky729

SheepAreOnFire1903 said:


> Just made my first brew with my shiny new kettle. Good looking, don't you think ?


Swan neck kettles always remind me of The Bangles "walk like an Egyptian".

But it is definitely a fine looking kettle...


----------



## Inspector

Received acrylic tube, single dose conversation for Mignon. Bit of labouring(Proxxonning) and ta da. Please dont laugh my DIY single dose weight it works like a charm


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## Grimley

Not ordered from Rave Coffee for a while, so l took up their Halloween discount offer.


----------



## MildredM

Grimley said:


> Not ordered from Rave Coffee for a while, so l took up their Halloween discount offer.


Fab - lots of treats


----------



## Obnic

Huh! Didn't even get an Aldi magazine this week.


----------



## El carajillo

Inspector said:


> Received acrylic tube, single dose conversation for Mignon. Bit of labouring(Proxxonning) and ta da. Please dont laugh my DIY single dose weight it works like a charm


I was more concerned with what you were going to do with the inseminator:whistle:


----------



## Inspector

Lol, was trying to have a second mignon


----------



## chip_kara

Inspector said:


> Received acrylic tube, single dose conversation for Mignon. Bit of labouring(Proxxonning) and ta da. Please dont laugh my DIY single dose weight it works like a charm


Still haven't sorted a single dose weight for my mignon hopper mod, what is that made out of? It looks functional for sure!


----------



## Inspector

Its cap of a hand cream sellotaped to coins ( 50p, 2p,1p) makes about 100grams in total and two bbq skewers on sides to lift it up


----------



## AdzJackson

Haven't posted on here for a long time due to work commitments, finally getting properly into my coffee nerdiness again and this was a present to celebrate, or 'what the hell is that?!' according to the mrs









Adam


----------



## Jony

^ Been told the Grinder is ok let us know how you get on.


----------



## AdzJackson

Jony said:


> ^ Been told the Grinder is ok let us know how you get on.


I think I need to run a load of beans through it, first few V60's have been all over the place but that could easily be my technique! Will do a write up on it over in the grinder forum


----------



## the_partisan

AdzJackson said:


> I think I need to run a load of beans through it, first few V60's have been all over the place but that could easily be my technique! Will do a write up on it over in the grinder forum


I had the older version and the I remember that the "filter" setting being too coarse. I think I ended up using about 2-3 notches coarser than the Aeropress setting most of the time.. Feel free to post in the "Brewed Coffee" forum with your recipe and so on


----------



## Jacko112

Nice little birthday surprise from Union!


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> Nice little birthday surprise from Union!


Fab! Just drink8ng the Bobo here this morning









Happy Birthday to YOU


----------



## Stanic

Jacko112 said:


> Nice little birthday surprise from Union!
> View attachment 29900


happy b-day! the bobolink looks great


----------



## GaryG

Stanic said:


> happy b-day! the bobolink looks great


They sell union via Ocado

Are they decent?


----------



## MildredM

GaryG said:


> They sell union via Ocado
> 
> Are they decent?


I spotted it on Ocado this morning, funnily enough. I would just be a bit concerned as to the roasting date of the beans they send you (maybe it says). I can vouch for the Bobo, it's lovely.


----------



## Jony

These unhappy about F&E as the date is 15th october


----------



## GaryG

Stanic said:


> happy b-day! the bobolink looks great


They sell union via Ocado

Are they decent?


----------



## chip_kara

Speaking of Union...this just arrived, £5 deal posted in the forum earlier in the week. Cant attest to their quality taste wise but impressed by the packaging and extras considering it was only a fiver!


----------



## Phobic

union are decent yes, question is how long from roasting to arriving at your house.


----------



## chip_kara

Phobic said:


> union are decent yes, question is how long from roasting to arriving at your house.


Mine says roasted on the 27th, so yesterday!


----------



## Mrboots2u

chip_kara said:


> Mine says roasted on the 27th, so yesterday!


Yours are not from Ocado though are they ?


----------



## chip_kara

Mrboots2u said:


> Yours are not from Ocado though are they ?


No they are not, straight from Union on the deal posted by someone in the forum earlier in the week


----------



## Phobic

chip_kara said:


> No they are not, straight from Union on the deal posted by someone in the forum earlier in the week


you won't go wrong buying direct.


----------



## filthynines

A load of stuff from Rave, for the first time in a long time. Including their "traditional" style espresso blends: Italian Job, Signature, and Chatswood.


----------



## joey24dirt

Wasn't the postie but it was the amazon driver.

I have been thinking of upgrading for a little while now so couldn't resist especially as it was on offer. Should look pretty sweet next to the SJ!!

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## chip_kara

You may have just sorted Christmas presents for my nephews....


----------



## MildredM

That's so good @joey24dirt

When you call in please can you bring it so we can have a play


----------



## Obnic

joey24dirt said:


> Wasn't the postie but it was the amazon driver.
> 
> I have been thinking of upgrading for a little while now so couldn't resist especially as it was on offer. Should look pretty sweet next to the SJ!!
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .


My son has this on his ikea kitchen. Gets used non-stop.


----------



## joey24dirt

Obnic said:


> My son has this on his ikea kitchen. Gets used non-stop.


Same set up here, although our boys are getting the kitchen and this for Christmas. Can't wait to give it to them


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Same set up here, although our boys are getting the kitchen and this for Christmas. Can't wait to give it to them


Which scales did you go for


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


> Which scales did you go for


No scales but he has a till and is quite comfortable charging artisan coffee prices.


----------



## CageyH

And so it begins....

The Mazzer Mini Electronic Model A, Big Grindenstein and the WiFi plug arrived today.


----------



## GaryG

CageyH said:


> And so it begins....
> 
> The Mazzer Mini Electronic Model A, Big Grindenstein and the WiFi plug arrived today.


Wifi plug?????


----------



## Mrboots2u

GaryG said:


> Wifi plug?????


Wemo


----------



## GaryG

Mrboots2u said:


> Wemo


As in what's its use in coffee making???

To turn machine on??? If so dont most machines need to be purged first or is that just us Silvia users???


----------



## igm45

GaryG said:


> As in what's its use in coffee making???


Machine takes 30+ minutes to turn on.

Set up WiFi times..


----------



## CageyH

igm45 said:


> Machine takes 30+ minutes to turn on.
> 
> Set up WiFi times..


It's a TP Link plug, and allows me to turn the machine on before I leave work, so I can make an espresso as soon as I walk through the door.

It is also used to turn the machine on automatically half an hour before my alarm goes off, so when I wake up, the machine is up to temperature.


----------



## 4515

Todays delivery, dumped on next doors driveway (thanks DPD !).

Decided that we've had one too many poor take away currys and its about time that we made our own again









Bumper delivery of spices to refresh the stash. Perhaps 400g bags was a bit of overkill. Next job is to knock up some garam masala


----------



## nuttymoo71

http://uebermilk.de/?lang=en

Not delivered by postie but had one of these installed where I work - day 1 today complaints about cappuccino being too heavy ! Then the milk not being hot enough .. & it takes 30 plus minutes to clean at end of shift! & this needs to be supervised ..

Wonder if anyone else has experience of them ! It's apparently supposed to improve speed of service

.... but I have had to remake drinks.. so how that works I have no idea..

I will give it a few more days for me to get used to it ! But I now it use wands on the coffee machine for soya milk or for customers who request it extra hot

Been told by manager to embrace it.. so gonna go with the flow .. see if I can accept this monster into my barista life ..


----------



## Phobic

CageyH said:


> It's a TP Link plug, and allows me to turn the machine on before I leave work, so I can make an espresso as soon as I walk through the door.
> 
> It is also used to turn the machine on automatically half an hour before my alarm goes off, so when I wake up, the machine is up to temperature.


I've been thinking about getting something like this myself but I have a vague memory that the current which the coffee machines pull being a bit of an issue, is that not the case? is it safe just just hook this up to a generic wifi controller or timer?


----------



## Stanic

GaryG said:


> As in what's its use in coffee making???
> 
> To turn machine on??? If so dont most machines need to be purged first or is that just us Silvia users???


as far as I'm aware, Silvia doesn't need a purge while heating up from cold, you can give her a quick one after heat up but in general just when heating for steam


----------



## Mrboots2u

Couple of days rest for these.


----------



## rob177palmer

New small pitcher for my single-serve flat whites! Looking forward to trying this tomorrow


----------



## steveholt

Aergrind .... Finally.

It's quite the step up from the rhinogrinder for fit finish and feel in the hands


----------



## Stanic

nuttymoo71 said:


> Been told by manager to embrace it.. so gonna go with the flow .. see if I can accept this monster into my barista life ..


 @nuttymoo71

I feel for you..does the manager work with it too?

is there any sort of setting for temperature/froth 'strength' etc.?

interested to hear about feedback few days on


----------



## CageyH

@Phobic, I bought the TP Link as is rated at about 3KW for a 240V supply. The generic ones seem to be able to cope with 2KW. My machine is rated at 2.4KW.


----------



## nuttymoo71

Stanic said:


> @nuttymoo71
> 
> I feel for you..does the manager work with it too?
> 
> is there any sort of setting for temperature/froth 'strength' etc.?
> 
> interested to hear about feedback few days on


Had a look thru settings cannot see how to make hotter the milk it produces is at 66 degrees out customers like it hot hot hot! I was using wand to do cappachino yesterday & to do the customers who wanted it hotter.. we were not consulted about this monster arrival - but as I said in original post need to embrace it


----------



## CageyH

The postie is bringing my ECM Synchronika today. It should be waiting for

me when I get home.


----------



## Phobic

CageyH said:


> @Phobic, I bought the TP Link as is rated at about 3KW for a 240V supply. The generic ones seem to be able to cope with 2KW. My machine is rated at 2.4KW.


great, think I'll have to get 1 for myself as well in that case


----------



## Obnic

nuttymoo71 said:


> Had a look thru settings cannot see how to make hotter the milk it produces is at 66 degrees out customers like it hot hot hot!


Just looked at their site and found this which suggests there is a heat setting somewhere - may be maxed out at 66c though I guess - keep pushing buttons, it must be in there somewhere:

Edit: maxes out at 68.5c according to a Korean video I just watched.


----------



## CageyH

Phobic said:


> great, think I'll have to get 1 for myself as well in that case


As I am in France, the maximum load we can have on the sockets is 16A, so 3.68KW load is available.

Obviously this is not the same for the UK, hence my post edit. It should still be enough though. As mentioned earlier, the Kasa app is very easy to use and installation onto my network was simple.


----------



## MildredM

Sorry, wrong thread . . .


----------



## Jony

Here we go, seem to have a problem now:whistle:


----------



## MildredM

I can't see a problem there


----------



## Stanic

It's landed! Very sturdy and adding the aerdisc for free was a nice touch, thanks Peter









It is so much better to hold for me..hooray to burr seasoning now


----------



## Rakesh

The 2x200g union deal and a band for my feldgrind that arrived almost 3 months after ordering.


----------



## CageyH

A picture speaks a thousand words.....









And the result of the first espresso?









Very tasty in my opinion. I am really impressed!


----------



## Jony

Ahh very nice @CageyH I might cycle over for a Coffee


----------



## MildredM

Beans!










And more beans! On the back of the Round Hill LOSL how could I not try more of the 'pink'


















I can't wait to tuck into both sets of deliveries tomorrow


----------



## CageyH

An IMS shower screen and a set of scales as the Mrs dropped and broke the ones I had.

There is so much stuff I didn't realise I needed.


----------



## Snakehips

A top up of Pharmacie Remedy which we have very much enjoyed and a new single origin to try...


----------



## rob177palmer

Cafelat group seal for my Classic - courtesy of @Mines-ABeer. Usual forum kindness - thanks again!


----------



## slamm

Time for some Foundry I think!







- so obviously had to give the San Francisco a try, Cerro de Jesus cos its 'great with milk' and Altos de Erapuca from a completely new origin for me Honduras.


----------



## GingerBen

Not the postie but a nice gift from a friend who was in California last week


----------



## GingerBen

Postie this time, thank you William for the beans


----------



## DaveP

A gadget to go with the vacuum sealer .... a posh version of 'boil in the bag'


----------



## ashcroc

DaveP said:


> A gadget to go with the vacuum sealer .... a posh version of 'boil in the bag'
> 
> View attachment 30034


Nice looking sous vide. All you need now if a large enough pot & the crimbo turkey will be perfect


----------



## ashcroc

My new (to me) Mignon arrived 3 days early









Previous owner had decided to pay a premium for chrome finish & thoughtfully left the protective film on too.


----------



## Jony

Saw this the other day from another member and said I want one


----------



## Phobic

Jony said:


> Saw this the other day from another member and said I want one


that's a very good looking kettle!


----------



## Jony

Phobic said:


> that's a very good looking kettle!


oh thank you, yes far more than the wife after 17 years,haha


----------



## Stanic

That kettle is hot!

I've got the La Pavoni single hole tip for my Bellman steamer, thanks @BeansForBreakfast!









Now, is seems like I have to get the thread cut a little bigger, it would screw on but just one turn..seems like the thread on the steamer is kind of tapered


----------



## El carajillo

Check the threads first, if you change the thread on the steam arm you will not be able to revert to standard tip if you ever want to. Can you change the tip thread to match the steam arm ?


----------



## Stanic

Yup, I just went to a turner and he looked at it and the issue is, that the OE tip has a metric thread while the Bellman uses a different thread geometry so it won't screw on

He took my number and he'll try to get a suitable tap from his friends, for modifying the tip


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## El carajillo

Stanic said:


> Yup, I just went to a turner and he looked at it and the issue is, that the OE tip has a metric thread while the Bellman uses a different thread geometry so it won't screw on
> 
> He took my number and he'll try to get a suitable tap from his friends, for modifying the tip


Did he say what the thread type and pitch was ?


----------



## Stanic

El carajillo said:


> Did he say what the thread type and pitch was ?


he used a tool (a pitch gauge) to measure the steam arm thread, it said 0,8 on it

he said the threads are probably imperial

the diameter of the thread on the steam arm was 5,9 mm


----------



## El carajillo

Stanic said:


> he used a tool (a pitch gauge) to measure the steam arm thread, it said 0,8 on it
> 
> he said the threads are probably imperial
> 
> the diameter of the thread on the steam arm was 5,9 mm


0.8 = 32 TPI 5.9 = 6mm U N C thread ( unified national coarse ) 6 mm X 32 T.P.I OR 0.8 pitch


----------



## GingerBen

Excited about this


----------



## GingerBen

Argh! Uploading photos properly from an iPhone is stupidly difficult


----------



## Jony

GingerBen said:


> Argh! Uploading photos properly from an iPhone is stupidly difficult


Just get photobucket easy.


----------



## Obnic

Two of these:










With 35 degrees german hardness, they're only good for 910 litres.

Oh, and the usual Aldi mag - normal service has been resumed it appears.


----------



## AdzJackson

Good post day! 4 of each Inker cup and a game of Washed vs Natural from Crankhouse, also my first order from them


















Adam


----------



## CageyH

A Contigo west loop auto seal cup (so I can take decent coffee to work!).

Some CookAMesh for the top of my coffee machine.


----------



## joey24dirt

Another distributor to modify ☕


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> Another distributor to modify ☕


how do you modify them?


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> how do you modify them?


I just skim the sides down to fit inside the smaller baskets.... or do that and skim the face flat to make a push style tamper.


----------



## MildredM

This arrived yesterday. Yummy blackberries


----------



## GingerBen

MildredM said:


> This arrived yesterday. Yummy blackberries


eagerly awaiting a bag of herbazu to arrive today, one of their filter coffees. Can't wait to try it


----------



## Jack-Jones

A new Classic Steam Valve courtesy of Mark @gaggiamanualservice.com

This is the old valve.









The new valve was fitted in 15 minutes, with not a single drip in 30 minutes of heating up, both brew and steam. The old valve was spitting pretty badly to say the least.

Thanks Mark.


----------



## hotmetal

Jony said:


> Just get photobucket easy.


Photobucket? You're kidding right? £400 fee if you want 3rd party hosting! Best to use the forum gallery or Tapatalk.


----------



## chip_kara

joey24dirt said:


> Another distributor to modify ☕


 @joey24dirt Which distributors do you buy? I've seen you say elsewhere they are the cheap ones of eBay etc but which ones? I've been looking at the ones that have 'Sundely' over the pictures and are sold by drivemefly on eBay but not sure how good they are.


----------



## Jony

hotmetal said:


> Photobucket? You're kidding right? £400 fee if you want 3rd party hosting! Best to use the forum gallery or Tapatalk.


ern no! why would I, used photobucket for 5 years or so and it's free.


----------



## hotmetal

Jony said:


> ern no! why would I, used photobucket for 5 years or so and it's free.


Recently they have changed how it works. Pictures hosted on Photobucket might show up on your computer but the rest of the Internet just see a warning sign and a prompt to 'upgrade your account'. On another forum I'm on, all the historical build, how-to and restoration threads are now broken. There are browser extensions that have been written to try to get round it but as soon as Photobucket find out they change something to break it again. Just saying, maybe you weren't aware of this as it's fairly recent.


----------



## Jony

hotmetal said:


> Recently they have changed how it works. Pictures hosted on Photobucket might show up on your computer but the rest of the Internet just see a warning sign and a prompt to 'upgrade your account'. On another forum I'm on, all the historical build, how-to and restoration threads are now broken. There are browser extensions that have been written to try to get round it but as soon as Photobucket find out they change something to break it again. Just saying, maybe you weren't aware of this as it's fairly recent.


Ah ok not sure, not used it in while only just started again, Thanks anyway will check MSUK forum I'm on see what happens.


----------



## hotmetal

Google "Photobucket P500"

The other forum I am on (not the Dungeons & Dragons one mentioned in my 2nd link!) has had to create their own gallery to get round this. All the threads that used PB are unfortunately toast. Not sure that the free users can even get their own photos back unless they pay $33/m.

http://photobucket.com/p500/

http://www.thisisinsider.com/photobucket-charging-users-p500-2017-8


----------



## joey24dirt

chip_kara said:


> @joey24dirt Which distributors do you buy? I've seen you say elsewhere they are the cheap ones of eBay etc but which ones? I've been looking at the ones that have 'Sundely' over the pictures and are sold by drivemefly on eBay but not sure how good they are.


Yeah those are the ones I buy. They certainly won't be precise if going into a 58mm basket, but anything smaller than that can be turned down to suit


----------



## CageyH

Two Cafelat 8.5mm seals and some IMS baskets to have a play with.


----------



## PPapa

@joey24dirt modified the IMS La Spaz 21g basket to fit Sage DTP and made the tamper deeper. Top notch work.

I am sure he still laughs at my first attempt on modifying basket...


----------



## Neilbdavies

1bag signature lovely

1 bag intalian job can't seem to get it right for my v60 sour

1 baG Guatemala el Socorro yet to try


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neilbdavies said:


> 1bag signature lovely
> 
> 1 bag intalian job can't seem to get it right for my v60 sour
> 
> 1 baG Guatemala el Socorro yet to try


Italian job is really not the coffee for v60 or filter.

Having said that you doing well to make a robusta blend sour, it's dark and easily extractable.


----------



## DaveP

Neilbdavies said:


> 1bag signature lovely
> 
> 1 bag intalian job can't seem to get it right for my v60 sour


Try a 'mix' of Italian Job and Signature

Start at 2/3 Italian and 1/3 Signature and maybe progress to 50 50 if required.


----------



## chip_kara

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah those are the ones I buy. They certainly won't be precise if going into a 58mm basket, but anything smaller than that can be turned down to suit


Thats interesting, why do you say that? would you say they are not 58mm? Might just spend the extra bit and get a motta one.


----------



## joey24dirt

chip_kara said:


> Thats interesting, why do you say that? would you say they are not 58mm? Might just spend the extra bit and get a motta one.


Sorry what I mean is if you wanted to use them for a precision basket. They might not be a close enough fit for those. I'm sure with a standard 58mm they would be fine.

At the price they are it would be worth a try. If it doesn't work out for you then just advertise on here


----------



## joey24dirt

Sluuurrpp!!

Just in time as well as I ran out this morning


----------



## slamm

A bag of Herbazu from the lovely people at Square Mile as a thank you for spotting a small inconsistency in the description! Wow so generous - wasn't expecting that!


----------



## GingerBen

slamm said:


> A bag of Herbazu from the lovely people at Square Mile as a thank you for spotting a small inconsistency in the description! Wow so generous - wasn't expecting that!


opened a bag of This today. First coffee I've had from them and it won't be the last. Good as drip and even nicer as an aeropress.


----------



## slamm

GingerBen said:


> opened a bag of This today. First coffee I've had from them and it won't be the last. Good as drip and even nicer as an aeropress.


Sounds good, Villa Sarchi is a new variety for me so looking forwards to them especially with the white honey process.


----------



## 9719

joey24dirt said:


> Sluuurrpp!!
> 
> Just in time as well as I ran out this morning


Something tells me your enjoying the Cherry, not the first time if memory serves me right that these have been 'tangoed'


----------



## joey24dirt

mines_abeer said:


> Something tells me your enjoying the Cherry, not the first time if memory serves me right that these have been 'tangoed'


That's correct  really enjoyed them first time around so thought I'd bulk up


----------



## Stanic

Microlot specialty coffee from café veronia roastery, Slovakia..looking forward to try them, roasted on 2nd of November so should be just right









Certainly no lack of information on the package


----------



## igm45

Due to all the offers and DSOL/LSOL beans on here it seems to have been an age since I've had some coffee from my Django subscription.

Full credit to Django again for holding my subscription until I'm ready and then roasting and posting so quickly. I've chatted to Stephen a few times and he really is a top bloke.


----------



## kentishh

Arrived this morning, cannot wait to get into this!


----------



## Stanic

El carajillo said:


> 0.8 = 32 TPI 5.9 = 6mm U N C thread ( unified national coarse ) 6 mm X 32 T.P.I OR 0.8 pitch


 @El carajillo, he couldn't find the tap, he even looked for it while he had some other business in a nearby bigger town..so he turned a new tip from brass..I'm yet to try it, maybe the shape will have to be altered a bit still, to allow for proper air-sucking









He has this beauty









Edit: I tried it, there was a slight leak past the threads so a bit of teflon tape sorted that out, and I've steamed some milk in a 500 ml jug and it works pretty well, the texture was great and the steaming was faster than with the two hole tip


----------



## Jony

Well cheaped out bought this for 32gbp was looking at the Crenova VS100s looks the same minus the name stamped in the lip, and manual says VS100/VS100s


----------



## Stanic

Heh, there's nothing a man with a metal file and 600 grit sandpaper can't do
 






took me 20 minutes


----------



## Jony

Nice End.


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Heh, there's nothing a man with a metal file and 600 grit sandpaper can't do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took me 20 minutes
> 
> View attachment 30180


Great tip


----------



## Silky729

GingerBen said:


> opened a bag of This today. First coffee I've had from them and it won't be the last. Good as drip and even nicer as an aeropress.


That's got my name written all over it...

I'll get my coat.


----------



## nufc1

kentishh said:


> Arrived this morning, cannot wait to get into this!
> 
> View attachment 30165


Been drinking this for the last few days. Outrageously floral as it says. Not in a strawberry way like alot of natural Ethiopians. Slightly less sweet but more floral than I'm used to. Really good in all drink types


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903

kentishh said:


> Arrived this morning, cannot wait to get into this!
> 
> View attachment 30165


I've had three bags of this stuff, think it is delicious.


----------



## igm45

Not quite the postie,

Got these with the ocado delivery. I will post on the BWT thread about any noticeable difference


----------



## IggyK

I would be interested to know your findings as I'm running of my Brita filters and these seems to be cheaper than the maxtra ones.

Got Hasbean Finca Las Brumas and Extract Coffee ETHIOPIAN GUJI GIGESA G1 waiting for me at work while I'm sitting at home two days off work.

Major timing fail







Stuck with drinking Modern Standard supermarket Colombian not bad but not great.


----------



## Obnic

Good day today as Boston's third wave arrived in Zug:


----------



## mmmatron

Obnic said:


> Good day today as Boston's third wave arrived in Zug:


I like Barrington, we stayed above the shop on congress street for a few days


----------



## CageyH

A box full of coffee from my French supplier, so excuse the French names.

I have listed the "tasting notes" that each is supposed to have, and to be honest I will be surprised if I get more than a hint of the taste, but time will tell.

Ehiopie - Moka Nekemte - Medium roast. Apparently Floral and fruity (lemon zest) notes.

Brésil - Tres Barras - Light roast. Notes of nut, caramel and vanilla.

Colombie - Las Planadas - Medium roast. Notes of blackcurrant and caramel.

Le Mélange Bio (Ethiopie/Pérou) - Medium roast. Notes of chocolate and citrus fruits.

Le Blend Moka (Ethiopie) - Medium roast. Notes of exotic fruit and nougatine

Le Maracaju ( (Brésil, Ethiopie)) - Light roast. Red fruit and chocolate notes.

Ethiopie - Moka Yrgacheffe -Light roast. Notes of dates and Bergamot.

Costa Rica - Tarrazu - Light Roast. Almond and cacao notes.


----------



## slamm

A bag of Dale's WBC winning beans.. expecting great things!


----------



## hotmetal

Bet they've sold shed loads of the Las Brumas since Dale did the bizzo at WBC. And rightly so. You now have to win the Home Barista Championship and then report back. Will let you off the Mass Spectrometer though. If you have one of those you'll upset the VST crew!


----------



## slamm

hotmetal said:


> Bet they've sold shed loads of the Las Brumas since Dale did the bizzo at WBC. And rightly so.


I expect you're right! I just finished a couple of Neto's other beans and just as I was running out of them I started to really enjoy both his Finca La Ilusión and Dark Side of the Moon blend which both seemed to improve with a bit of age for me (or it might just have been that they simply worked better for espresso as I switched from filter to mostly using the Pav now).


----------



## jlarkin

hotmetal said:


> Bet they've sold shed loads of the Las Brumas since Dale did the bizzo at WBC.


I grabbed two bags of it - think it's sold out now (I don't know how much of it they actually had to start with). I saw on instagram they roasted 200KG of it in one day though?!


----------



## IggyK

Finally, arrived and picked up from work! Not quite the WBC but the IMM offering.


----------



## MildredM

These samples arrived today thanks to freshdrip.


----------



## kentishh

Something slightly different today. A Square Mile coffee spice rub, perfect gift for parents!


----------



## Kman10

looking forward to these


----------



## Beanedict

kentishh said:


> Something slightly different today. A Square Mile coffee spice rub, perfect gift for parents!


what does one smells like after that? hmm.


----------



## Jony

Wallah


----------



## Rakesh

Looking forward to getting this rested up.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

I'm considering one of these, where did you buy through?



Jony said:


> Wallah


----------



## Rakesh

My first box of this month's LSOL, going to put it straight through the gaggia once it's heated up.


----------



## Jony

This


----------



## slamm

My first LSOL.. and what a lovely Drop!


----------



## igm45

A big box of goodies!


----------



## Rakesh

An Xmas present! Shame I won't be able to have a play until Xmas day though.


----------



## Rhys

Rakesh said:


> An Xmas present! Shame I won't be able to have a play until Xmas day though.


Don't you know, you have to keep using them otherwise they seize up







Nice Pavoni btw,


----------



## jimbojohn55

yep -a lot of preparation, calibrating and safety checking is needed before the 25th Dec - otherwise Santa could pop down the chimney and help himself to an espresso and BLAMMM


----------



## hotmetal

Now we have to find a way of stopping small children inadvertently viewing this 'burning Santa' thread!

My postal delivery today was a flyer for takeaway pizza and another for an estate agent suggesting I move so he can get rich. Then again I've just had a kilo of Drop the other day so I am not complaining.


----------



## MildredM

A lovely parcel from Dog & Hat. Both bags sound fantastic - I can't wait to start them


----------



## Scotford

Delivered in person by the roaster himself. Banging. Utterly banging


----------



## Hibbsy

Christmas has come early.









Now which to try first...


----------



## Jony

Django 1st


----------



## igm45

Jony said:


> Django 1st


Just finished a bag of the Django. Really lovely coffee that, heaps of cherry/stone fruits. When was it roasted only settled after 10 days


----------



## Hibbsy

igm45 said:


> Just finished a bag of the Django. Really lovely coffee that, heaps of cherry/stone fruits. When was it roasted only settled after 10 days


Was roasted on the 17th. So should be nearly ready then.


----------



## nufc1

This is why I didn't get in on the Black Friday action. Picking up my coffee parcels I missed during the week!


----------



## DoubleShot

First delivery from Round Hill Roastery...



















Pink tissue paper to match their bags of beans is a nice touch I've not seen used before.

And I do like the included notes about each variety of beans, something I wish all roasters would include. 

Order placed just minutes before midnight Sunday, beans roasted and dispatched Monday and arrived Tuesday lunchtime via Royal Mail 24 Hour service. That's efficient! 

#impressed


----------



## Inspector

Airscapes arrived safely. As i mentioned on the deals section i paid £33.90 inc free delivery.

I received a voucher code 'NEXTORDER' with this purchase for extra %10 off.


----------



## Jval

My first order from the folks at Rave. Luckily, it should take about a week to polish off the coffee I've got open - just in time to open these beasties!


----------



## chip_kara

Similar to DoubleShot, coffee from Round Hill after their black Friday offers









Spot the Inker mug that I dropped and snapped the handle off so now acts a cup for the car keys, couldn't bare to throw it away.


----------



## DoubleShot

This little gang from Horsham Coffee Roasters...










You simply cannot beat DPD's 1-hour timed delivery slots imo!  Wish everyone would use them.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Roller balls from China


----------



## Stevied62

jimbojohn55 said:


> Roller balls from China
> 
> View attachment 30402


Our they for that heavy grinder to move it round the worktop


----------



## GingerBen

Very happy with this delivery, just need to work out how to use it all now...


----------



## jimbojohn55

what can I say some grinders have balls other tinny ones don't:exit:



Stevied62 said:


> Our they for that heavy grinder to move it round the worktop


----------



## u2jewel

Yirgacheffe, not so unusual, so no explanation  (my morning v60 brew)

Vietnamese son la S.O. (catimor I think, not sure) medium roast. Espresso. A bit similar to boring Brazilians, but not as much body. (tasting note : no citrus, or flowers but somehow still bright. If roasted well, creamy peanut butter. If underdeveloped, boiled peanuts, unroasted peanuts, maybe macadamia.

Super cheap (because local) at $15/500g. Excellent value for money.

Joma Laos Arabica (bought from my favourite Cafe/roastery) no idea about the varietal, medium dark roast, espresso. perfect for summer as iced americano. But is not summer anymore..  the only roast in my stock that can a milk drink.

Lastly, the Guatemala Antigua bourbon. The Kok roaster whom I visit weekly sometimes pulls stuff out for me, the secret stash/not on the menu specials. It's a Cup of excellence, which from the 300kg lot, they managed to secure 30kg. Looking forward to this! For 200g it cost a fortune! I better not like it too much or it's gonna get costly


----------



## CageyH

My Espro flat bottomed tamper.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Some nice filter goodies from Round Hill, again utilising their Black Friday offer


----------



## IggyK

I got the Ethiopian Bokasso can't wait to try! also Black Friday deal.


----------



## PPapa

Just a rant here. 2 DPD and 1 UPS parcels all got delayed. None of them will fit through the letterbox and I was at home most of today







. Some beans from Horsham, a bean hopper and an amazon parcel (microwave plate and a screen protector) all missing! I cracked the glass screen protector earlier this week, so pretty bummed (and happy I haven't cracked two screens in two years time, only one!).

Consequences of the Black Friday...


----------



## Inspector

Thanks postie. Received yesterday's order from Coffee Compass

But look at the size of these Nicaraguan beans. The ones above are Mexican Sierra azul beans.








Edit: i might need to modify my mignon single dosing tube or my weight, as beans got stuck and stopped moving into burrs 3 times on a 18gr dose.


----------



## Jony

Yep Elephant beans.


----------



## DavecUK

Inspector said:


> Thanks postie. Received yesterday's order from Coffee Compass
> 
> But look at the size of these Nicaraguan beans. The ones above are Mexican Sierra azul beans.
> View attachment 30443
> 
> 
> Esit: i might need to modify my mignon single dosing tube or my weight, as beans got stuck and stopped moving into burrs 3 times on a 18gr dose.


I had a special batch (Nicaraguan as well) a while ago now that when roasted were even larger than those....really huge. I kept trying to find the bag with a small portion of roasted left in it from years ago for my roasted collection case and it turned up a few days ago. I was actually surprised at how big they were. I was looking for them when testing a prototype grinder, because I actually thought they were so large they might not make it into the burrs!


----------



## MildredM

Extra Caffeine today!










I especially like page 20, WTF is it with lever machines?

And I quote: from personal experience, we can attest that espresso shots pulled on a lever machine have greater body and mouthfeel, and do taste better than those pulled on a modern machine.

A sweeping statement indeed.


----------



## Sparkyx

What a great way to celebrate the 1st of December.


----------



## Jony

Oh my Giddy ant^


----------



## Snakehips

Sparkyx said:


> What a great way to celebrate the 1st of December.


It sure is...........you have some cracking kit there......... enjoy!


----------



## coffeechap

Sparkyx said:


> What a great way to celebrate the 1st of December.


You don't do things by halves!! Beautiful set up


----------



## Sparkyx

coffeechap said:


> You don't do things by halves!! Beautiful set up


Ha ha. Thanks buddy. I'm totally besotted with the Londinium, wasn't expecting it to be as deep as it is, thus being placed on the dining table as my counter tops only have a depth of 500mm. However, it is a big upgrade from the Giotto which has now been relegated to a decorative piece until I get round to posting a for sale advert. Next on my list will be a Titus grinder, signed up for monolith announcements but I would love to own an M3 over anything else.


----------



## PPapa

PPapa said:


> It made to the kitchen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Grahamg for the grinder and organising the delivery. Sipping my first dialled in espresso and I'm hoping it's not placebo. Because it's sooo goood.


Repost from the Sold thread. I was still in bed when I had a call from Graham's mate who planned to deliver it on Tuesday, but offered to do it today as well. No coffee until early afternoon, fired it it up straight away, put a short hopper on and... coffee time!

Do I sound excited? Because I am.


----------



## El carajillo

PPapa said:


> Repost from the Sold thread. I was still in bed when I had a call from Graham's mate who planned to deliver it on Tuesday, but offered to do it today as well. No coffee until early afternoon, fired it it up straight away, put a short hopper on and... coffee time!
> 
> Do I sound excited? Because I am.


Enjoy:good:







:good:


----------



## Grimley

This is my last haul of the year after a trip back from Bristol & Brighton. (No postie required)


----------



## Jony

Nice collection Colonna I would be in first one of my top 3 coffee bean


----------



## Sparkyx

It's been a long time in customs but it's finally in my hands, though I feel it's going to be no more than a very expensive paperweight. Ha ha.


----------



## Riz

Wilfa from @aphelion, oomph for work and some beans from Round Hill...


----------



## igm45

Start of a new subscription with ue roasters beginning with a christmas coffee.

Great packaging and sounds delicious too!


----------



## chip_kara

First order from Coffee Compass. Impressed with the speed, ordered around 1am on Thursday morn and arrived about 10am this morn.

(Edit) - Now to read every entry there is on the forum about freezing beans...


----------



## joey24dirt

chip_kara said:


> First order from Coffee Compass. Impressed with the speed, ordered around 1am on Thursday morn and arrived about 10am this morn.
> 
> (Edit) - Now to read every entry there is on the forum about freezing beans...
> 
> View attachment 30615


Cherry cherry


----------



## chip_kara

joey24dirt said:


> Cherry cherry


Do I take it you like cherry cherry?


----------



## Jony

So Christmas Coffee sorted plus the 1k bag from Coffee Compass, should now be all set.


----------



## PPapa

Thanks @jlarkin







.


----------



## joey24dirt

chip_kara said:


> Do I take it you like cherry cherry?


Haha yeah it's tasty when you hit the sweet spot. I'm interested to try the others


----------



## roaringboy

Coffee today, Sage DTP last Saturday but who's counting!


----------



## MildredM

This arrived yesterday


----------



## GingerBen

MildredM said:


> This arrived yesterday


since starting buying legit coffee these two are the best I've had. Properly good


----------



## ashcroc

GingerBen said:


> since starting buying legit coffee these two are the best I've had. Properly good


That's good to know. Have some of each being roasted for me today.


----------



## hotmetal

^ I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I've got a bag of Rocko waiting - it is ace.


----------



## u2jewel

Kafatek levtamp and distribution tool.

I ordered a funnel (shown) but the dissecting needle (ordered) nowhere in the package!

What to do...

Of course there is a small chance Denis forgot to pack one.. But more likely customs innocently "forgot" to put it back in (read:stole)

Been waiting 3 weeks... Not the perfect ending one hoped for...


----------



## MildredM

Nice delivery







Contact Denis, I am sure he will be pleased to help


----------



## u2jewel

MildredM said:


> Nice delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contact Denis, I am sure he will be pleased to help


I did, and very quick response it was too☺. He assured me it was packed together with the tamper, so I have now no reason to doubt him. He offered to resend, but frankly not worth the shipping, as that might cost as much as the missing item!

Customs here are *******. They're notorious bandits. Number of horror stories amongst expats.. Especially vulnerable are things that can be syphoned off that come in numbers greater than 1 item. They hope we don't realise...


----------



## MildredM

u2jewel said:


> I did, and very quick response it was too☺. He assured me it was packed together with the tamper, so I have now no reason to doubt him. He offered to resend, but frankly not worth the shipping, as that might cost as much as the missing item!
> 
> Customs here are *******. They're notorious bandits. Number of horror stories amongst expats.. Especially vulnerable are things that can be syphoned off that come in numbers greater than 1 item. They hope we don't realise...


It sounds very unfair to everyone.


----------



## Jony

Few espresso cups, and another V60 as I broke mine over the week end.


----------



## MildredM

This!


----------



## MildredM

Oh and this!


----------



## igm45

Goodies!!









Most importantly accurate (I hope) scales:


----------



## Stanic

Some Xmas beans

















Santa's little helper, 90% natural Costa Rica, 10% washed Rwanda gitega









Natural Brasilian arabica blend


----------



## urbanbumpkin

As well as Snow and Ice arriving this week... Crank House have dropped a Christmas Kilo of beans for me. Guji Shakiso, Kenyan Gathaithi AB and their espresso blend.

I've only had a try of their Kenya offering so for but really impressed so far.


----------



## Rakesh

Late postie brought me a doserless mod for my mazzer. Massive thanks @jimbojohn55 it really looks good, can't wait to get it on!


----------



## Snakehips

As expected........... half a tonne of beans from Rave and sheet of TempTag Tri in festive red.









Plus a lovely unexpected surprise...... a superbly embroidered bar towel from MildredM.









Mildred also included a recent photo of herself, all dolled up and ready to party by the looks of it.

Not bad looking though for her age!


----------



## MildredM

Oh! My official photo! It gets everywhere. Of course, these days I'm a little more orange-e . . .


----------



## Rakesh

And the finished result....


----------



## MildredM

Some kind person sent me this today . . .










A treat we can open on Christmas Eve


----------



## joey24dirt

These little beauties arrived today 

Just need to finish fixing my machine and then I can try them.

Thanks @cambosheff it's been a pleasure.


----------



## u2jewel

Bella Barista delivery.

Plenty of baskets to try out over the winter.

One of the brush somehow exploded in the fedex bag. Looks like a barber shop inside...

£300 worth of stuff from kafatek. Import tax £2.

£100 worth of stuff from Bella Barista. Import tax £10. Nice one.. Consistency of a cheap blade grinder. Nice one VN customs.


----------



## Stanic

You'll have a great time with all those baskets


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Santa does exist

Christmas is a week early..









...wonder what it could be??


----------



## Jony

MM I wonder?


----------



## MildredM

The Systemic Kid said:


> Santa does exist
> 
> Christmas is a week early..
> 
> View attachment 30720
> 
> 
> ...wonder what it could be??


I am SO pleased it's arrived! Happy Christmas to you


----------



## iroko

Looking forward to your thoughts on The LR compared to the previous model.


----------



## PPapa

Stanic said:


> You'll have a great time with all those baskets


What's up with all that basket madness recently?


----------



## Stanic

PPapa said:


> What's up with all that basket madness recently?


At least it's not





 basket madness lol


----------



## PPapa

Stanic said:


> At least it's not


Not available in the UK .


----------



## MildredM

Lovely beans ready for next week!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Another Santa delivery









Brewista Bling - took advantage of CoffeeHit's 25% discount offer.









Now I can make Santa a nice pour over to go with his mince pie when he drops by.


----------



## Inspector

PPapa said:


> Not available in the UK .


use this link https://eu0.proxysite.com/process.php?d=x5B99FmPCRZLiN7LQFXWwMdJOjQXi39xppqhnSaFjNP2MUyNZGxiAWxJ6gT03%2B%2FQBFfijzlymfQ%3D&b=1&f=norefer


----------



## AndyDClements

I've been wondering what the taste difference is between cold brew and cold drip brew, so 'twas time to add another little bit of glassware to the collection.

https://www.bruer.co/


----------



## Stanic

Some stuff


----------



## GingerBen

Good things


----------



## MildredM

^^^^^

It's like Christmas


----------



## igm45

The Systemic Kid said:


> Another Santa delivery
> 
> View attachment 30766
> 
> 
> Brewista Bling - took advantage of CoffeeHit's 25% discount offer.
> 
> View attachment 30767
> 
> 
> Now I can make Santa a nice pour over to go with his mince pie when he drops by.


Missed the 25% offer. I take it thats finished now?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sadly, yes.


----------



## igm45

The Systemic Kid said:


> Sadly, yes.


Thank you,

Clearly I need to up my pace, two bargains missed this week!


----------



## Jony

Shame on you,haha



igm45 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Clearly I need to up my pace, two bargains missed this week!


----------



## mmmatron

What a lovely surprise from a very kind Christmas stitching elf! @MildredM

Lovely stuff


----------



## MildredM

Awww! It arrived







At least you can look at the towel while you await the real thing!!

I have a spare one . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

Well yesterday officially... but that there @MildredM has gone and done it again!

Look at these little beauties. Going to go perfect with their play kitchen/coffee bar for Christmas.










Thank you again M, you're a star


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> Well yesterday officially... but that there @MildredM has gone and done it again!
> 
> Look at these little beauties. Going to go perfect with their play kitchen/coffee bar for Christmas.
> 
> Thank you again M, you're a star


brilliant!


----------



## cambosheff

Let's see if the wait was worth it ......


----------



## igm45

cambosheff said:


> Let's see if the wait was worth it ......


Absolutely beautiful corner there!

Brilliant


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> Let's see if the wait was worth it ......


Oh my! Fan-flipping-tastic!!! What a pairing


----------



## GingerBen

Not the postie but a very kind friend who travels a lot. These are from 18grams in Hong Kong


----------



## u2jewel

GingerBen said:


> Not the postie but a very kind friend who travels a lot. These are from 18grams in Hong Kong
> 
> View attachment 30810


Mine is single wash.

Yours is double wash.

You win ☺


----------



## Liam

cambosheff said:


> Let's see if the wait was worth it ......


That looks like an absolute dream setup . Love the look of the two together!


----------



## Phobic

cambosheff said:


> Let's see if the wait was worth it ......


That's a great looking setup, looks like it could work well in your kitchen


----------



## MildredM

Phobic said:


> That's a great looking setup, looks like it could work well in your kitchen


I reckon I could work well in that kitchen too


----------



## 9719

That's a great looking setup, looks like it could work well in your kitchen

Or mine


----------



## Snakehips

cambosheff said:


> Let's see if the wait was worth it ......


That looks terrific Lee .... Enjoy !

Maybe just don't rush to remove the label ?


----------



## Jon

cambosheff said:


> Let's see if the wait was worth it ......


I'm going to keep refreshing your 'for sale' items on eBay...


----------



## Jony

This?


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> This?


Chrimbo pressie for your cat?


----------



## Jony

I hate cats...!!!


----------



## MildredM

Jony said:


> This?


New scales


----------



## 9719

Jony said:


> This?


Kenco crusher !?


----------



## Jony

Ok suspense is over some will be excited some won't haha Crash Replacment pains me to pay twice,haha


----------



## cambosheff

It's all being delivered today! Goodieeeeeees....


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> It's all being delivered today! Goodieeeeeees....


Oh. My. Goodness.

What a wonderful, treaty kind of day


----------



## igm45

cambosheff said:


> It's all being delivered today! Goodieeeeeees....


What

A

Day!


----------



## mmmatron

cambosheff said:


> Let's see if the wait was worth it ......


Looks absolutely fab Lee! Cracking setup


----------



## Mrboots2u

Keep the box and packaging though just in case yeah .....



cambosheff said:


> Let's see if the wait was worth it ......


----------



## cambosheff

Mrboots2u said:


> Keep the box and packaging though just in case yeah .....


Collection only no packaging included.


----------



## u2jewel

cambosheff said:


> It's all being delivered today! Goodieeeeeees....


Are they custom made? ☺I've not seen them before, and can't see anything similar in c&c website..


----------



## cambosheff

u2jewel said:


> Are they custom made? ☺I've not seen them before, and can't see anything similar in c&c website..


Yeah I spoke to the guys at C&C and they said as long as I send them a pic after it's no problem to use their logo. After that Pullman were awesome and sorted the image (needed to be a certain format, size etc).


----------



## 9719

Thanks to @MildredM, for posting there offer first time using this roaster so looking forward trying them.


----------



## IggyK

cambosheff said:


> Let's see if the wait was worth it ......


Very nice! Don't know why but reminds me a bit of Knight Rider. Love the colour combo.


----------



## Wobin19

First Dog and hat sub. I was low on coffee so good timing it's all roasted about a week ago so can get stuck in immediately


----------



## Jacko112

Xmas coffee


----------



## iroko

Another thanks to @MildredM, Fazenda Londrina. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## MildredM

Same here!










I really hope this is going to be good


----------



## PPapa

Wobin19 said:


> First Dog and hat sub. I was low on coffee so good timing it's all roasted about a week ago so can get stuck in immediately


Was it RM delivery? I didn't get mine, but I can't complain at this time of the year.


----------



## DogandHat

MildredM said:


> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this is going to be good


This Popayan is awesome! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Dayks

PPapa said:


> Was it RM delivery? I didn't get mine, but I can't complain at this time of the year.


Mine was sent Royal Mail 2nd Class Small Parcel.


----------



## Wobin19

PPapa said:


> Was it RM delivery? I didn't get mine, but I can't complain at this time of the year.


Yep 2nd class RM.


----------



## PPapa

Thanks guys - Su sent me an email saying it was sent with everyone else's, so it should be with me soon.

Got 4 parcels today (+ picked up one from Cotswold Outdoors) and nothing coffee related, so can't even share them here







.


----------



## Beanedict




----------



## Mister_Tad

Taking advantage of being in the US for a couple of weeks, picking this up without paying the same again in shipping and tax...









Looking forward to getting it home to have a play.


----------



## igm45

Mister_Tad said:


> Taking advantage of being in the US for a couple of weeks, picking this up without paying the same again in shipping and tax...
> 
> View attachment 30851
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting it home to have a play.


My friend goes on holiday in April. I have conned him into doing the same for me.

Patience is a virtue, so I'm told.


----------



## jlarkin

OMG it must be Christmas!! Thanks a lot @PPapa for the Foundry Costa Rican bean!

I also have a couple of bags of Koppi and a little of the Gardelli * Barista Hustle "mad bean" (as I like to think of it).

YIPPEE.









Too many options now, think I'll have a tea whilst I think about which one to have...


----------



## PPapa

jlarkin said:


> OMG it must be Christmas!! Thanks a lot @PPapa for the Foundry Costa Rican bean!
> 
> I also have a couple of bags of Koppi and a little of the Gardelli * Barista Hustle "mad bean" (as I like to think of it).
> 
> YIPPEE.
> 
> View attachment 30859
> 
> 
> Too many options now, think I'll have a tea whilst I think about which one to have...


You don't have to worry, it's not Lavazza in there. 

Or maybe...?


----------



## Rhys

Stuff...



















HasBean Christmas Crackers!









...and










4 cups, 2 saucers..

...and










..a coffee inspired jigsaw..









And you think your beloved espresso machine or grinder is safe with DPD?







(That's why folks ask for collection only!)

@*foundrycoffeeroasters.com*


----------



## Jony

Yet again!! don't know how they sleep at night.


----------



## jlarkin

Rhys said:


> Stuff...
> 
> 4 cups, 2 saucers..
> 
> ...and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..a coffee inspired jigsaw..


At least it's the saucers - nobody uses them surely??


----------



## Rhys

jlarkin said:


> At least it's the saucers - nobody uses them surely??


I usually don't but it's nice for when guests come round. Hopefully Foundry will sort them out.


----------



## PPapa

All arrived safely.


----------



## MildredM

Spotted a new advertiser on the forum recently, Long & Sort, and ordered this


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Spotted a new advertiser on the forum recently, Long & Sort, and ordered this


I nearly ordered that this afternoon. Got distracted by something shiny, let me know how you get on please


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thats a really great coffee, was delicious when i had it.



MildredM said:


> Spotted a new advertiser on the forum recently, Long & Sort, and ordered this


----------



## MalcolmH

Snap (ped!!)









4 cups and two saucers ok and lovely, two saucers broke @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## MildredM

This arrived - I spotted it via Glenn's thread









It is beautifully made and will be perfect for Ian when he goes off on the train!


----------



## joey24dirt

The django arrived today with some age appropriate bibs  thanks @MildredM you're an absolute star


----------



## slamm

Luckily these Foundry Ancaps arrived safe and sound..


----------



## PPapa

Decided not to go out hillwalking today due to 50-70mph winds and small chance of cloud free tops. Most of the snow melted as well, so it's not even a winter walk.

On a good side, I don't have to wake up at 5-6AM on Saturday and can get some more sleep.

Well...










8:18AM delivery! At least they arrived before Christmas .

CC @DogandHat - thanks for caring about the delivery.


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Decided not to go out hillwalking today due to 50-70mph winds and small chance of cloud free tops. Most of the snow melted as well, so it's not even a winter walk.
> 
> On a good side, I don't have to wake up at 5-6AM on Saturday and can get some more sleep.
> 
> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:18AM delivery! At least they arrived before Christmas .
> 
> CC @DogandHat - thanks for caring about the delivery.


That's almost half an hour after my & box!


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> That's almost half an hour after my & box!


Ouch! At least they arrived . The next delivery day is Wednesday, I believe.


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Ouch! At least they arrived . The next delivery day is Wednesday, I believe.


My thoughts exactly. Was pure luck I was up so early today as usually rise late weekends but glad I was. It could so easily have been a red card instead.


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> My thoughts exactly. Was pure luck I was up so early today as usually rise late weekends but glad I was. It could so easily have been a red card instead.


My buzzer is probably made to military standards to scare and wake up troops with earplugs in. I startle even during the day.

My bed is literally few feet away from the buzzer, so there's no chance I'm missing any deliveries.


----------



## rob177palmer

Excited to try these - thanks for the heads up on Django. Roasted 19th so should be perfect for the post-Christmas lull.


----------



## roaringboy

Not coffee related but who cares! Manhattan here I come!


----------



## MildredM

The postie just delivered this today! Sunday Christmas Eve delivery









Thank you VERY much @Stanic what a wonderful surprise, you really are very kind to think about us


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> The postie just delivered this today! Sunday Christmas Eve delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you VERY much @Stanic what a wonderful surprise, you really are very kind to think about us


Great timing







merry Christmas


----------



## Deansie26

Just the cheap ebay type but very pleased I must say, cool little tool, defo helps distribute properly.


----------



## Rakesh

Couple of Xmas presents off the gf. Really looking forward to seeing how the pesado basket compares to my VST.


----------



## fatboyslim

The Systemic Kid said:


> Another Santa delivery
> 
> Brewista Bling - took advantage of CoffeeHit's 25% discount offer.
> 
> View attachment 30767
> 
> 
> Now I can make Santa a nice pour over to go with his mince pie when he drops by.


Damn I want the white one to match my EK. Just too much monies for a kettle though! Enjoy


----------



## Jony

fatboyslim said:


> Damn I want the white one to match my EK. Just too much monies for a kettle though! Enjoy


Shame you missed it, I wanted the Gold one I have the Silver one already funds were tight,haha


----------



## glevum

roaringboy said:


> Not coffee related but who cares! Manhattan here I come!


merry christmas. the 101 is a great bourbon. i got a bottle of four roses small batch today


----------



## roaringboy

glevum said:


> merry christmas. the 101 is a great bourbon. i got a bottle of four roses small batch today


You're clearly a man of good taste. Small batch is one of my faves - assume you've tried the single barrel too? I personally don't think there's much in it... apart from £12...

I picked the 101 up for £22 on amazon as a prime member deal - can't argue at that price.

Also got a 2003 Evan Williams single barrel for xmas.

If you're into your manhattans and haven't already, try the Carpano Antica sweet vermouth - it's next level.


----------



## roaringboy

Thanks to @joey24dirt !!!

My old 58.4 torr trapez converse machined down to 53.5 to fit the new sage DTP basket. Cracking job, Joey!


----------



## Rhys

Stuff...


----------



## PPapa

Rhys said:


> Stuff...


Wow!


----------



## Rhys

PPapa said:


> Wow!


Road-trip thread here with some more pics..


----------



## MildredM

This wonderful leather belt arrived today courtesy of the talented @Batian

It really is stunning! Thanks again, Batian


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> This wonderful leather belt arrived today courtesy of the talented @Batian
> 
> It really is stunning! Thanks again, Batian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair exchange is no robbery.... I got a coveted MildredM bar towel!


----------



## Stanic

Nice belt!

I've got something special today, tamper from @joey24dirt with base made fit for the Portaspresso baskets I use (IMS) with an anti-suction flange and beautiful handle

The quality is top notch, the surface finish is absolutely smooth, the edge is sharp and the handle is nice to hold with convenient wide top

Thanks!


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> Nice belt!
> 
> I've got something special today, tamper from @joey24dirt with base made fit for the Portaspresso baskets I use (IMS) with an anti-suction flange and beautiful handle
> 
> The quality is top notch, the surface finish is absolutely smooth, the edge is sharp and the handle is nice to hold with convenient wide top
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 30948


So glad you're happy with it 

Get a pic up of the groove. It took ages that bit with the limited tooling I have haha


----------



## Glenn

Origin - Resolute Blend - roasted 28th December and delivered on the 29th December

Even better their Boxing Day 10% sale code worked a treat

Top service Origin!

I needed to restock after loads of Christmas visitors enjoyed a lot of coffee (and Volvic and milk)


----------



## Hibbsy

Glenn said:


> Origin - Resolute Blend - roasted 28th December and delivered on the 29th December
> 
> Even better their Boxing Day 10% sale code worked a treat
> 
> Top service Origin!
> 
> I needed to restock after loads of Christmas visitors enjoyed a lot of coffee (and Volvic and milk)


Now that is great service !


----------



## ajohn

I'm a bit fed up with grinds finishing up on the table when I use Sage's knock box. It's well made etc but just not big enough. This one off amazon is great. Most of the weight is in the stainless container.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B071NCR6JT/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt

Another portafilter for the DTP and some "steam pressure" seals aka group head gasket 

Also, I'm guessing the guy who packed this used to work for Amazon haha


----------



## CageyH

A bottomless portafilter, an ECM tamping station, a distribution tool and a VST basket were received over Christmas.

I also got some 8mm Cafelat seals, new super jolly burrs for my Mini, grease, a graduated shot glass and some Mazzer grinder stickers.


----------



## u2jewel

CageyH said:


> A bottomless portafilter, an ECM tamping station, a distribution tool and a VST basket were received over Christmas.
> 
> I also got some 8mm Cafelat seals, new super jolly burrs for my Mini, grease, a graduated shot glass and some Mazzer grinder stickers.


Nice!

Can you do me a favour and let me know if your angled pf (the ones that came with the sync) sits flat in the tamping station? I know it fits.. But the question is, does the basket/head sit truly level horizontally?

I've always been curious. Thinking about getting one..


----------



## Inspector

London welcomes me back


----------



## Jony

Inspector said:


> London welcomes me back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30969


You do like CC


----------



## Inspector

Yea @Jony, as i told you, never had bad/weird tasting beans from them apart from mystery 8. They might be ok for someone else but even for a bargain price i wouldn't buy them. Thanks for sending me to try. £13 quid spent on much moooore tastier beans that they have.


----------



## El carajillo

Inspector said:


> Yea @Jony, as i told you, never had bad/weird tasting beans from them apart from mystery 8. They might be ok for someone else but even for a bargain price i wouldn't buy them. Thanks for sending me to try. £13 quid spent on much moooore tastier beans that they have.


Have to agree the No 8 is not for me or repeat.


----------



## coffeechap

A well earned prize, big thanks to the head of Forum entertainment


----------



## MildredM

Hehe!! That's fab! Love my new title too


----------



## Rhys

Got mine earlier today thanks!









Will take a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## Rhys




----------



## johnealey

Well, picked up from Argos for an Ebay click and collect:









Let the fun / games / experiments begin (starting with 40Kg greens into 1kg bags, 2 down, 38 to go)









Set at minimum as well! Along with 400 vac bags, should keep me out of trouble for a while (all made possible due to a code posted on here for PayPal last week which took £75 off, thanks)

John


----------



## lake_m

Nice belated Christmas prezzie. One week late, although it did come from Israel!


----------



## PPapa

lake_m said:


> Nice belated Christmas prezzie. One week late, although it did come from Israel!
> 
> View attachment 31054


Looks awesome!


----------



## mmmatron

This! 

Thanks @coffeechap


----------



## Stanic

mmmatron said:


> This!
> 
> Thanks @coffeechap


Beautiful tamper!

I've got a parcel from the best forum mom ever @MildredM









The scarf will be great for photo shoots!


----------



## Snakehips

Stanic said:


> Beautiful tamper!
> 
> I've got a parcel from the best forum mom ever @MildredM
> 
> View attachment 31071
> 
> 
> The scarf will be great for photo shoots!


Very nice @Stanic ... and you won't see many bar towels with a higher scrabble score than that !


----------



## ZappyAd

El carajillo said:


> Have to agree the No 8 is not for me or repeat.


I thought maybe I had totally messed something up with my process because I haven't really liked them either. Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Rhys

Bar towel now at home where it belongs..


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> Bar towel now at home where it belongs..


Fab!! And another two to actually use, maybe?!


----------



## GaryG

Rhys said:


> Bar towel now at home where it belongs..


Curious how much did that bad boy cost?? The speedster not the towel


----------



## 9719

Curious how much did that bad boy cost?? The speedster not the towel.

Them towels be priceless so you may want to rephrase the above


----------



## Rhys

GaryG said:


> Curious how much did that bad boy cost?? The speedster not the towel


I could tell you, but then I'd have to make you drink Kopi Luwak...


----------



## craigsalisbury

So far today,

4x egg cups

4x tulips

15g & 18g VST

Motta Europa

Still waiting on 6l of syrup







yes yes i know should keep the house stocked for a good long while.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good things come in twos - or in this case - eights.

Lots of lovely Geishas to try - perfect antidote to wet January days.


----------



## craigsalisbury

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good things come in twos - or in this case - eights.
> 
> Lots of lovely Geishas to try - perfect antidote to wet January days.
> 
> View attachment 31100


you should get some sleep in say.....March?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sleep is for wimps


----------



## Rhys

The Systemic Kid said:


> Sleep is for wimps


Sure is, in fact it's only 6 sleeps 'til Christmas..


----------



## igm45

Well this is very exciting!


----------



## Jony

Yummy.


----------



## igm45

Double exciting post today.

Thank you @The Systemic Kid pleasure doing business with you!


----------



## Obnic

Rhys said:


> Bar towel now at home where it belongs..


I need to know. Has this cured your 'upgradeitis' or are you just in remission?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

No such thing as remission on this forum - we are all lost souls


----------



## Rhys

Obnic said:


> I need to know. Has this cured your 'upgradeitis' or are you just in remission?


Er... wait and see...


----------



## salty

Latest edition of Standart magazine complete with sample pack of Costa Rica Monte Brisas and coffee themed socks!










http:// https://www.instagram.com/standartmag


----------



## haz_pro

Is the magazine any good? Sounds interesting...


----------



## salty

haz_pro said:


> Is the magazine any good? Sounds interesting...


Yeah I like it. Diverse range of articles, nicely produced with cool graphics and pictures.


----------



## Dayks

Next weeks coffee.

Not tried Union yet, so looking forward to trying them.


----------



## slamm

Dayks said:


> Not tried Union yet, so looking forward to trying them.


Don't think you'll go far wrong with their Yirgacheffe, a long time favourite that first got me into non-supermarket beans and has always been consistently excellent. (except the one time I was lured by a shelf-aged bag from Waitrose, lesson learned!)


----------



## craigsalisbury

Worked out quite nicely







Thanks @Norvin


----------



## Simon_S

Not the Postie but the in-laws from a recent trip to Copenhagen.....

Bloomingville 5oz cups.


----------



## joey24dirt

This and them...










Sweet little brass tamper to play about with and 50 x 3mm white leds.... and you thought Christmas was over


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> This and them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet little brass tamper to play about with and 50 x 3mm white leds.... and you thought Christmas was over


Oh no! Not more drilling!! Got plenty of grommits?!!!!!


----------



## PPapa

Simon_S said:


> Not the Postie but the in-laws from a recent trip to Copenhagen.....
> 
> Bloomingville 5oz cups.


It's clearly missing "death before decaf" one!


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> This and them...
> 
> Sweet little brass tamper to play about with and 50 x 3mm white leds.... and you thought Christmas was over


are you going to LEDize your machine?









that tamper would make for a nice seal, I like the wide top


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Oh no! Not more drilling!! Got plenty of grommits?!!!!!


Only two more holes.. don't panic


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> are you going to LEDize your machine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that tamper would make for a nice seal, I like the wide top


Just converting from two leds to four. The first two I put in weren't very tidy so I'm going to refine it and take photos for people wanting to have a go


----------



## Missy

Turns out our local sorting office is open on a Sunday, so hubby has been out and collected a gin subscription and my new cafe solo brewer. Will report back when I'm feeling well enough to play with it.

Favourite hint from the instructions "do not brew more coffee than you can drink in 30 minutes"

It's only a 600ml carafe...


----------



## mmmatron

Courtesy of our friend's luggage


----------



## Simon_S

PPapa said:


> It's clearly missing "death before decaf" one!


Oh, should there be 4?

Maybe the mother in-law was offended by it as she mainly drinks decaf......


----------



## igm45

A new hand grinder!

Thank you @Hexagram.


----------



## Hexagram

Awesome









Enjoy!! I absolutely love mine!


----------



## MildredM

My Moo Busy Little Men doing coffee cards! They're ace!!!


----------



## 4515

I feel bad ......


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> My Moo Busy Little Men doing coffee cards! They're ace!!!


Mighty, mighty impressive.

When do they hit the shop floors?


----------



## haz_pro

A couple of used inker cups from ebay.


----------



## Rakesh

These arrived the other day for me and @fatboyslim . Can't wait to try them all.


----------



## cambosheff

Always a pleasure to meet Mr & Mrs @MildredM

Thanks again!


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> Always a pleasure to meet Mr & Mrs @MildredM
> 
> Thanks again!


Aww! The pleasure was all ours. Thanks VERY much for the superb cups, they really are fab









Please look after my towel (and grinder)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jony

You gave it away @MildredM

Please look after my towel (and grinder)!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squashy

Bit of a work upgrade


----------



## MildredM

Not the postie, collected in person . . .


----------



## igm45

Squashy said:


> Bit of a work upgrade


Nice!

Is the Wifa replacing your Lido?


----------



## Squashy

No I still think the Lido will get a lot of use, I currently have the Lido dialled in for Aeropress so fancied using this for my Clever dripper and V60 when I can't be bothered with the manual grind and amendments. Heard good stuff about it too


----------



## Rhys

Small towels and a card from @MildredM

Asked to surprise me for one of the towel designs, and it looks fab!


















I've got a carabiner slip somewhere so I can hang them on my belt loop.


----------



## Squashy

Home alternative - need to stop buying stuff now...


----------



## GingerBen

Beans!


----------



## Jony

My sub, can you spot the mistake










part 2


----------



## PPapa

Started brewing with AeroPress at work, but weighing in the kitchen was always an eye catcher and discussion starter. No more!

Pre-weighing at home will solve the problem.










12x60ml round screw tins, holding comfortably up to 30g of beans.


----------



## igm45

PPapa said:


> Started brewing with AeroPress at work, but weighing in the kitchen was always an eye catcher and discussion starter. No more!
> 
> Pre-weighing at home will solve the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12x60ml round screw tins, holding comfortably up to 30g of beans.


Grand idea. Where did you get these?


----------



## Jony

Some here, Google is your friend not sure how much they hold you need 60 mm

https://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/screw-lid-tin-30ml y


----------



## PPapa

igm45 said:


> Grand idea. Where did you get these?


Got them on Amazon, but available on eBay as well.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NBFALU8?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

These tins fit the AP filters perfectly as well:


----------



## Obnic

First of my new subscription beans arrived this morning. Any recipe recommendations?


----------



## Rakesh

Finally managed to get my hands on one of these little buggers!


----------



## 17845

Just received my refurbished Gaggia Classic (2006) from Mark at www.gaggiamanualservice.com

Ordered Wednesday evening, received today 12:30 - top service and great advice as well.

Will post picture when set up.


----------



## craigsalisbury

Not soo much the postie, but i went and had the best time this morning with Dave at Bella. Cant recommend this place enough!

Spoils included a couple of shot glasses, tamping mat, beans, group brush....and the E5 that goes with the manual


----------



## PPapa

Joeys WDT Mixer (NO MORE STRESS OVER CLUMPY GRINDS!)  and distribution tool for Sage arrived today .

Thanks @joey24dirt!


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> Joeys WDT Mixer (NO MORE STRESS OVER CLUMPY GRINDS!)  and distribution tool for Sage arrived today .
> 
> Thanks @joey24dirt!


Haha the pen didn't work very well!!


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> Haha the pen didn't work very well!!


That's the most important thing, isn't it?!


----------



## joey24dirt

Toys to play with. Thanks @MildredM for the card also


----------



## Rhys

Nice Torr Goldfinger sharp edge, with a lovely handle (olive wood iirc), Londinium distribution tool, one of those spinny distribution tools and spare burrs from my new grinder...









Just in time to use with the new #SSSSS that arrived yesterday.


----------



## MatBat

Arrived earlier in the week but only just got time to set up and play around - loving it so far, although will be head to head again the linea mini for a few weeks before making a decision


----------



## Obnic

MatBat said:


> Arrived earlier in the week but only just got time to set up and play around - loving it so far, although will be head to head again the linea mini for a few weeks before making a decision


That's a pretty amazing test bench you have going.


----------



## Inspector

I read few people mentioned about this being so yum. Roasted yesterday, might need to wait a wee bit.


----------



## hotmetal

Not from the postie, but I managed to lay my hands on the last bag of Nicaragua Cerró de Jesús natural from Amoret (roasted for them by Jon at Curve, and it is amazing!)


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

My Third Wave Wichteln turned up in the post today, it is this coffee which at €12,80 for 125g seems to be some type of uber coffee - a bit of googling shows that I indeed seem to have lucked out here!


----------



## Missy

Hairy_Hogg said:


> View attachment 31349
> 
> 
> My Third Wave Wichteln turned up in the post today, it is this coffee which at €12,80 for 125g seems to be some type of uber coffee - a bit of googling shows that I indeed seem to have lucked out here!


Wow! That looks incredible, looking forward to hearing how it tastes etc... Wondering what the weird pot bottom left in the "brewing methods" icons is!!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Missy said:


> Wow! That looks incredible, looking forward to hearing how it tastes etc... Wondering what the weird pot bottom left in the "brewing methods" icons is!!


Must be some German contraption! More information here

Must say the coffee is outstanding, best I have tried for a while and even tops the Drop from the recent LSOL. Really getting the cranberries and cherries but in a very balanced and subtle way with a lovely raisin hint there as well. So smooth....







I sent the TWW group the following picture (in my new Mug from Christmas)


----------



## Snakehips

All the way from Australia......... Beatles and Beans ! A belated Christmas gift from Snakehips Junior.

A fab hand carved vinyl record by Sydney artist Dan Hu









The beans are totally nondescript so unless I get further info I will just have to wade in and see how they go.

EDIT: Having opened them up I might just pass. They are as black as yer hat !!!









Still..... he meant well.


----------



## ashcroc

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Must be some German contraption! More information here
> 
> Must say the coffee is outstanding, best I have tried for a while and even tops the Drop from the recent LSOL. Really getting the cranberries and cherries but in a very balanced and subtle way with a lovely raisin hint there as well. So smooth....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent the TWW group the following picture (in my new Mug from Christmas)
> 
> View attachment 31350


More info on the contraption here. Looks like an interesting method with no disposable parts & no need for a gooseneck.

Definitely lucked out with that coffee.


----------



## PPapa

Now which ones do I open first...


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> Now which ones do I open first...


Bloody hell mate !! Stash!


----------



## joey24dirt

My local spot 'delivered' by roasting these for me to collect.

Rwanda - karenge washing station.










Best part is that these and the next 1kg are free. You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours kind of deal


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> Bloody hell mate !! Stash!


Well, it's one way to see if I'll like the roaster or not . The discount persuaded to get more than I would usually do, though.


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Now which ones do I open first...


Number each bag & roll a die?


----------



## Stanic

Snakehips said:


> EDIT: Having opened them up I might just pass. They are as black as yer hat !!!
> 
> View attachment 31354
> 
> 
> Still..... he meant well.


Black as the ace of ♠


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> Number each bag & roll a die?


Don Chico is already in the hopper . No sneaky late espresso for me...


----------



## coffeechap

Arrived on Sunday but gave it pride of place today, my commissioned chop down hopper with beautiful wooden lid, really sets off the Clima. Muck thanks to @jimbojohn55 for his fabulous chopping and woodworking skills


----------



## Soll

Looks good @coffeechap


----------



## MildredM

More Busy Little Men coffee cards!


----------



## mmmatron

Londinium whisk thing. Outrageous price but was sick of using a meat skewer.

Edit: it's really lovely to use


----------



## Rakesh

Loads of goodies today, @ronsil 's acaia pearls arrived and look great. Some kalita papers for my December dripper, and some unexpected freshdrip samples.


----------



## slamm

Looking forwards to some proper microfoam from the Pavoni hopefully with some M6 A4 ss dome nuts for a cheap single hole tip mod..










and err oh yeah, to carry out this 'cheap' mod.. a fancy new drill because the chuck on my old one is knackered, and a set of titanium drill bits because I broke the blunt 1.5mm old one. Not so cheap then but have been meaning to treat myself to a decent new drill for ages!


----------



## Squashy

Nice little selection from Horsham Roasters and a completely unnecessary scale


----------



## MildredM

Beans from The Barn yesterday . . .










And some Redemption 1847 Espresso blend today which I am about to tuck in to


















I just love that Redemption label


----------



## MildredM

Rakesh said:


> Loads of goodies today, @ronsil 's acaia pearls arrived and look great. Some kalita papers for my December dripper, and some unexpected freshdrip samples.


I tried some of those FreshDrip samples and thought they were pretty good really. Useful if you are out and about and need coffee


----------



## GingerBen

This is exciting. Any guesses


----------



## GingerBen




----------



## J_Fo

20 kilos of Rocko Mountain?


----------



## Jony

Come on just open it!! A sage?


----------



## GingerBen

This might (should) give it away...


----------



## GingerBen

Very! Happy with this. Delighted in fact. Decided a while ago not to do Home espresso as it's too much faff. Starting watching YouTube and researching the oracle and well you all know what happens next lol


----------



## J_Fo

Niiiiiiiice


----------



## chip_kara

First beans from Long & Short for me!


----------



## MildredM

GingerBen said:


> View attachment 31421
> 
> 
> Very! Happy with this. Delighted in fact. Decided a while ago not to do Home espresso as it's too much faff. Starting watching YouTube and researching the oracle and well you all know what happens next lol


Congratulations! It looks great


----------



## kennyboy993

GingerBen said:


> View attachment 31421
> 
> 
> Very! Happy with this. Delighted in fact. Decided a while ago not to do Home espresso as it's too much faff. Starting watching YouTube and researching the oracle and well you all know what happens next lol


Nice - are you gonna try and fit it under the cupboards with the hopper on?


----------



## GingerBen

kennyboy993 said:


> Nice - are you gonna try and fit it under the cupboards with the hopper on?


Thanks. Measured it before I bought it and it fits. Will have to wheel it out to refill hopper though but that's ok.


----------



## kennyboy993

When I nearly bought one I considered cutting a hole in the base of the cupboard above to be able to fill the hopper from inside the cupboard.

My wife looked at me as if I'd just murdered her granny


----------



## Obnic

kennyboy993 said:


> My wife looked at me as if I'd just murdered her granny


Yup, know that look.

Hole in cupboard completely sensible solution by the way.


----------



## J_Fo

First order from Long & Short, which is my first ever Gesha & Rwandan Karizankara from Tap, which is currently my fav. Itching to try the Gesha!


----------



## GingerBen

kennyboy993 said:


> When I nearly bought one I considered cutting a hole in the base of the cupboard above to be able to fill the hopper from inside the cupboard.
> 
> My wife looked at me as if I'd just murdered her granny


haha that's a great idea. Can't see her problem really....lol


----------



## craigsalisbury

GingerBen said:


> haha that's a great idea. Can't see her problem really....lol


It's a welcoming thought that man-logic still survives in this day and age


----------



## GingerBen

craigsalisbury said:


> It's a welcoming thought that man-logic still survives in this day and age


comforting isn't it


----------



## slamm

Yay! a red Aergrind at last!


----------



## ashcroc

slamm said:


> Yay! a red Aergrind at last!


Congrats. Hope it were worth the wait


----------



## Hibbsy

slamm said:


> Yay! a red Aergrind at last!


Looks really nice in red. I have the standard black version and think it's a great bit of kit. Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## Hibbsy

As it seems I can't get enough coffee I joined union coffee club via their very generous introduction offer. These are the first 2 I have received.


----------



## Rhys

Nothing coffee related I'm afraid. Just an old oak fireplace fender from ebay..










..but it's a nice place to sit to have a coffee..


----------



## PPapa

Rhys said:


> Nothing coffee related I'm afraid. Just an old oak fireplace fender from ebay..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..but it's a nice place to sit to have a coffee..


I think we should get concerned if you were getting something big any time soon!


----------



## Rhys

PPapa said:


> I think we should get concerned if you were getting something big any time soon!


Hmmm.. Only furniture..I don't think I'll be getting anymore big coffee stuff in the near future lol


----------



## Missy

9.20am and there was a knock at the door. It's the postie! With my trainspotters care kit from James Gourmet! I'm very much looking forward to brewing these.


----------



## igm45

Missy said:


> 9.20am and there was a knock at the door. It's the postie! With my trainspotters care kit from James Gourmet! I'm very much looking forward to brewing these.


Just received a text message to say mine will arrive between 12:30 and 13:30


----------



## Missy

igm45 said:


> Just received a text message to say mine will arrive between 12:30 and 13:30


Did you buy loads? Mine came by royal mail..


----------



## igm45

Missy said:


> Did you buy loads? Mine came by royal mail..


A colleague wanted to try their espresso blend. Shared postage, tipped the scales just over a kg so its all coming via dpd.


----------



## GingerBen

Fuel for the new beast


----------



## igm45

Snap @Missy


----------



## nicholasj

Looking forward to this.......anyone tried this one before?


----------



## MildredM

No, but I love the bag!


----------



## Squashy

Was an inch away from ordering some of this along with the Trigonometry blend, gonna get through the stuff I've got first. Let me know how it is


----------



## nicholasj

Squashy said:


> Was an inch away from ordering some of this along with the Trigonometry blend, gonna get through the stuff I've got first. Let me know how it is


Sure....will do. First brew this morning and the grind was too fine. It was 18g in and 33g out but in 43 secs!!

So will adjust a tad courser tomorrow.


----------



## Scotford

Little bit o the ol' L+S Costa Rican duo turned up today. Yes, I shall be putting the Gesha on as batch brew for a day!


----------



## Muska

A bottomless portafilter for my Appartamento, Bella Barista even threw in some beans for me


----------



## MildredM

Yum!


----------



## jj-x-ray

MildredM said:


> Yum!


Hoping to get some of extracts range in soon too, they are coffee suppliers to my work canteen....


----------



## cambosheff

A milk jug so nice, I ordered it twice....



















In theory allowing me to produce more symmetrical  pours


----------



## igm45

cambosheff said:


> A milk jug so nice, I ordered it twice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In theory allowing me to produce more symmetrical  pours


Nice jugs!

Was that an accidental double order then?


----------



## Stanic

Muska said:


> A bottomless portafilter for my Appartamento, Bella Barista even threw in some beans for me


A view one can never get bored of


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> A milk jug so nice, I ordered it twice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In theory allowing me to produce more symmetrical  pours


You will very soon have a complete spare set up . . . . To sell


----------



## cambosheff

Nah, they were delayed and they offered you 25% (I think) off an additional one so I thought, why not!


----------



## igm45

cambosheff said:


> Nah, they were delayed and they offered you 25% (I think) off an additional one so I thought, why not!


Well I stand by my comment. You have a mighty fine pair of jugs there


----------



## iulianato

jj-x-ray said:


> Hoping to get some of extracts range in soon too, they are coffee suppliers to my work canteen....


Can't belive you. Costa at my work canteen. You must be very lucky then.


----------



## Rhys

Stuff..



















'Crazy Cat Woman' Scarf c/o The CFUK Entertainment Department AKA @MildredM









It's my partner's daughter's birthday soon, and she is a crazy cat-woman (we have 4 Ragdoll cats and Dolly the rescue dog...)


----------



## J_Fo

I've been pretty much exclusively drinking pour over for the last month since I joined the forum but after looking at the free pour Friday thread started to fancy a nice flat white... This arrived this morning.


----------



## tassles

Normally I'm opposed to receiving coffee in parcels that don't fit through the letterbox, but what with the bags being 350g and them coming in a nice box I'm going to reccomend the standard letterbox size is remodelled after square mile packaging.


----------



## J_Fo

tassles said:


> Normally I'm opposed to receiving coffee in parcels that don't fit through the letterbox, but what with the bags being 350g and them coming in a nice box I'm going to reccomend the standard letterbox size is remodelled after square mile packaging.


As you say, not fitting through the letterbox is a pain but it really is very nicely packaged... Not had anything from Square Mile before so looking forward to getting involved with these next week...!

Also got these today but they were delivered by my wife not my posty


----------



## haz_pro

Generic Chinese kitchen scales with timer for use with my v60.

Cost me the grand total of 8 quid delivered from China.


----------



## tassles

This came yesterday for me, had a quick AP and it was delicious looking forward to more of it.


----------



## tassles

haz_pro said:


> Generic Chinese kitchen scales with timer for use with my v60.
> 
> Cost me the grand total of 8 quid delivered from China.


Got a link to where I could buy it?


----------



## haz_pro

tassles said:


> Got a link to where I could buy it?


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F162768718805


----------



## KTD

Picked one up in store and one was delivered today, getting through 500g a week now so need to source some good value beans!


----------



## 9719

V60 scales as above:

Also available here for a little more price wise if you need them quickly

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B073RZ9HHN/ref=pd_aw_sim_sbs_201_2/259-2215783-9867910?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EYPA85FSSGYAG17FWG5R&dpPl=1&dpID=612PP07n0hL


----------



## tassles

Cheers @haz_pro, I've ordered some. I like the order cheap treats from China delivery timetable lottery, especially around Chinese new year. I'll completely forget about them and look forward to being pleasantly surprised mid-march. I'm in no rush for them but I've always fancied a scale with a built in timer, I'll struggle on with my wristwatch for a bit longer


----------



## haz_pro

No idea when the Chinese New year is but I ordered mine about 2 weeks ago. I also like ordering cheap stuff from China, nice surprise when they eventually turn up.


----------



## ashcroc

haz_pro said:


> No idea when the Chinese New year is but I ordered mine about 2 weeks ago. I also like ordering cheap stuff from China, nice surprise when they eventually turn up.


Year of the Dog started Friday 16th.


----------



## iulianato

Got this today. What could it be?


----------



## iulianato

Nuova Point Palermo espresso cups.

Proper espresso cups that are 10mm -ish thick walled.

Not easy or impossible to find them in the UK but I wanted them so much that I ordered from Germany.

Can't wait to try them tomorrow morning.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Continuing the cup theme, grabbed some half price flat white and espresso cups from coffee hit.....very well packaged


----------



## igm45

Baskets and coffee!!


----------



## iulianato

Here they are in full glory....


----------



## haz_pro

Lovely. Keen to get the cappuccino cups but can't justify the delivery costs yet.

Bet they keep heat in well.


----------



## Missy

Dammit IGM beat me to it! (Then as you can see my daughter pinched the pioneer blend!)


----------



## haz_pro

I can't see a 4 bag subscription on their website, was that the founder offer? Looks good.


----------



## bronc

Quite excited to try them this evening!


----------



## Missy

haz_pro said:


> I can't see a 4 bag subscription on their website, was that the founder offer? Looks good.


Yes, I got two free bags, one for being part of CFUK and one for being in the founder member scheme. So I have a three bag sub, but with an extra bag last month and this month. I'm very excited about this month's 4.


----------



## iulianato

haz_pro said:


> Lovely. Keen to get the cappuccino cups but can't justify the delivery costs yet.
> 
> Bet they keep heat in well.


Yes, they keep the heat well at least way better than nonNeutral


----------



## iulianato

Fuel for next week...


----------



## Rhys

Stuff...










Well, not exactly delivered.. I popped in as I was in York and bought some of their S.O. decaf as they've got some lovely Ethiopian Yirgacheffe in. The last S.O. decaf they had on was a Colombian IIRC (and they also dropped a small bag of that in as well for me as an extra.)

As soon as I got to my house, I got the machine warmed up and some beans ground. 18g, loooong pre-infusion (ground a bit too fine..) then a nice, steady pour. and dropped back to line pressure for the last 10 seconds, giving 34g. Can't remember the total time, but it was around 70 seconds.. Got a nice clean taste, and smooth. Getting a lime finish. Reminded me of those green, lime sweets that when you bit into them you got an acidic hit of the sherbet in the middle. I think I'm going to like these.


----------



## npf

Unfortunately I fell into the trap, and ordered a doserless mod for my Super Jolly


----------



## KTD

Rhys said:


> Stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not exactly delivered.. I popped in as I was in York and bought some of their S.O. decaf as they've got some lovely Ethiopian Yirgacheffe in. The last S.O. decaf they had on was a Colombian IIRC (and they also dropped a small bag of that in as well for me as an extra.)
> 
> As soon as I got to my house, I got the machine warmed up and some beans ground. 18g, loooong pre-infusion (ground a bit too fine..) then a nice, steady pour. and dropped back to line pressure for the last 10 seconds, giving 34g. Can't remember the total time, but it was around 70 seconds.. Got a nice clean taste, and smooth. Getting a lime finish. Reminded me of those green, lime sweets that when you bit into them you got an acidic hit of the sherbet in the middle. I think I'm going to like these.


Haha slightly different but I always enjoy beans that remind me of chocolate limes, Where is your tamper from?


----------



## jj-x-ray

Just picked this up from work. Preground, yes I know booooooooo

Going to see how my pressurised pf can ruin it, double boooooooo


----------



## Rakesh

This month's LSOL, smells like caramel right out the bag. Big thanks to @fatboyslim


----------



## 4515

Todays UPS delivery


----------



## J_Fo

Cheers Postie!


----------



## MildredM

This arrived today along with the little sample of free beans


----------



## Grimley

Rakesh said:


> This month's LSOL, smells like caramel right out the bag. Big thanks to @fatboyslim


Snap!


----------



## Lawman

Waiting for me whe I got home.


----------



## CageyH

Some BWT "Magnesium" filters for my Brita jug.


----------



## J_Fo

18g ridgeless VST basket & a little package from Mr Shades that I'm very excited about!!


----------



## haz_pro

If it's a pid, enjoy. Makes such a difference.


----------



## ashcroc

Jon_Foster said:


> 18g ridgeless VST basket & a little package from Mr Shades that I'm very excited about!!


Please obsure/remove the address in your photo. No telling what unsavories may do with that info if they stumble across it.


----------



## J_Fo

haz_pro said:


> If it's a pid, enjoy. Makes such a difference.


It certainly is! Got a day clear tomorrow (well as clear as a day can be with a 2 & a 4yr old...) so I'll be fitting it then.

So excited


----------



## J_Fo

ashcroc said:


> Please obsure/remove the address in your photo. No telling what unsavories may do with that info if they stumble across it.


Thanks, good thinking, can't work out how to take it down..

Removed link in post but still showing..

Edit : If a mod see's this could they take down my pic from previous post before the baddies come & get me.

Cheers


----------



## ashcroc

Jon_Foster said:


> Thanks, good thinking, can't work out how to take it down..
> 
> Removed link in post but still showing..


Just realised I'd replicated it when I quoted your post so have sorted that. It should be as simple as deleting the attachment code in edit post. Maybe a mod could help you if you're still having problems.


----------



## Hibbsy

Not coffee related but hopefully retro fun


----------



## J_Fo

ashcroc said:


> Just realised I'd replicated it when I quoted your post so have sorted that. It should be as simple as deleting the attachment code in edit post. Maybe a mod could help you if you're still having problems.


Haha, no probs, deleted the attachment code but it's still showing. I've asked a mod. Thanks again for flagging it.


----------



## J_Fo

hibbsy said:


> View attachment 31684
> 
> 
> not coffee related but hopefully retro fun


sweeeeeet


----------



## Sparkyx

These have been sitting at my local depot since the 22nd because Postman Pat was too lazy to drop a card through my letterbox. They'd still be there now if I hadn't have checked the tracking details and seen that an attempted delivery was made.


----------



## Stanic

Sparkyx said:


> These have been sitting at my local depot since the 22nd because Postman Pat was too lazy to drop a card through my letterbox. They'd still be there now if I hadn't have checked the tracking details and seen that an attempted delivery was made.


a classic story










they look cool


----------



## Obnic

Sparkyx said:


> These have been sitting at my local depot since the 22nd because Postman Pat was too lazy to drop a card through my letterbox. They'd still be there now if I hadn't have checked the tracking details and seen that an attempted delivery was made.


Are these the legendary Barista Hustle 'straight' jugs?


----------



## Sparkyx

Obnic said:


> Are these the legendary Barista Hustle 'straight' jugs?


They are indeed


----------



## Obnic

Sparkyx said:


> They are indeed


Sweeeeeet! Want want want! Late birthday present to myself methinks


----------



## Sparkyx

Obnic said:


> Sweeeeeet! Want want want! Late birthday present to myself methinks


Do it!!! 

Also received this today, curtesy of @clickhappy


----------



## hotmetal

Not the postie, but courtesy of the Hotmetalette's courier service, a bag of Blue Bottle 17' Ceiling (house espresso) and the Huehuetenango La Esperanza 'reserve' espresso. Check out the awesome drip towers they have in the store!


----------



## jj-x-ray

wow awesome place!


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Are these the legendary Barista Hustle 'straight' jugs?


Not to be confused with Barista Gear pitchers


----------



## joey24dirt

Bag of beans* to the person who guesses what this is...










*there are no beans


----------



## haz_pro

3 way connector for espresso tubing, maybe to add a pressure gauge or something.


----------



## joey24dirt

haz_pro said:


> 3 way connector for espresso tubing, maybe to add a pressure gauge or something.


----------



## haz_pro

Damn... Haha


----------



## GingerBen

I know what it is, but if there is no prize I'm not saying....


----------



## jimbojohn55

Bean cellar,s from China - 45 days later - think someone must have cycled but for £10 for 10 I'm not complaining

max fill about 17.5 , but I use 14.5 so will be fine - now to find some wood

will look to fill the spare space with something attached to the cork so it doesn't fall in the grinder!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10pcs-50ml-Small-Glass-bottles-Vial-Glass-Test-Tube-with-Cork-Stopper-30x100mm-/322954984346?


----------



## mmmatron

jimbojohn55 said:


> Bean cellar,s from China - 45 days later - think someone must have cycled but for £10 for 10 I'm not complaining
> 
> max fill about 17.5 , but I use 14.5 so will be fine - now to find some wood
> 
> will look to fill the spare space with something attached to the cork so it doesn't fall in the grinder!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10pcs-50ml-Small-Glass-bottles-Vial-Glass-Test-Tube-with-Cork-Stopper-30x100mm-/322954984346?
> 
> View attachment 31760
> View attachment 31761
> View attachment 31762


These look great, just what I've been looking for in prep for the Monolith. I've also ordered a piece of hardwood block so I can drill some holes for a stand.


----------



## Muska

Some cleaning tools/product, new IMS shower screen & new group gasket and a couple of Cappuccino cups


----------



## Phobic

Sparkyx said:


> These have been sitting at my local depot since the 22nd because Postman Pat was too lazy to drop a card through my letterbox. They'd still be there now if I hadn't have checked the tracking details and seen that an attempted delivery was made.


got mind a while ago, great build quality - I've had loads of jugs and this is already a stand out.

I think I might have like a few more notches on the levels inside ideally.

also the bottom isn't quite flat on mine so it spins around, dunno if it's a big deal or not, might try pushing it out.

are yours the same?


----------



## Obnic

joey24dirt said:


> Bag of beans* to the person who guesses what this is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Part of Scaramanga's gun?


----------



## joey24dirt

Obnic said:


> Part of Scaramanga's gun?


Haha I wish! What a reference  it's actually a brass nut from the cross slide on my lathe. I use it to make coffee tampers so there's the reference to coffee


----------



## jj-x-ray

An Andrew James trio. 350ml jug, milk thermometer, coffee spoon/bag clip thingy.

16 quid the lot......happy


----------



## Teejay

Yesterday got my Coffee Compass Mystery bag. Roasted n the 26th leave it 5days before trying?


----------



## tassles

Got some treats! Has Bean for the Kalita stuff, fast, friendly, perfect nick as usual. There's a reason why I'm always happy to recommend them for anything and it's because they've a very streamlined and professional service.

The ancoats box and packaging is great, letter box friendly 350g packs with a nice postcard, though the baggie the actual coffee is in is a bit weak but that's no issue really.

Caravan's £32.05 box of 3 process Panama geisha has ticked me off before I've even tried the coffee. I suspect I'm the wrong audience for these beans but I want to have a moan.

Firstly: there's 40g of carbonic maceration beans, 40g of natural process beans and 47g of washed beans, so I feel a bit ripped off

Secondly, despite the fact I'd much rather have paid a bit less and just got them in bags not flash tins, the fact remains I did pay what they asked and the tins are all scuffed up on the edges and scratched and that so I feel that element of the purchase was a bit of a rip off as well.

Looking forward to drinking the coffee though. It's just a case of it being nearly nice instead of very nice and I feel I paid for very nice, if you get me. Can't wait to try the coffee though.


----------



## MildredM

tassles said:


> Got some treats! Has Bean for the Kalita stuff, fast, friendly, perfect nick as usual. There's a reason why I'm always happy to recommend them for anything and it's because they've a very streamlined and professional service.
> 
> The ancoats box and packaging is great, letter box friendly 350g packs with a nice postcard, though the baggie the actual coffee is in is a bit weak but that's no issue really.
> 
> Caravan's £32.05 box of 3 process Panama geisha has ticked me off before I've even tried the coffee. I suspect I'm the wrong audience for these beans but I want to have a moan.
> 
> Firstly: there's 40g of carbonic maceration beans, 40g of natural process beans and 47g of washed beans, so I feel a bit ripped off
> 
> Secondly, despite the fact I'd much rather have paid a bit less and just got them in bags not flash tins, the fact remains I did pay what they asked and the tins are all scuffed up on the edges and scratched and that so I feel that element of the purchase was a bit of a rip off as well.
> 
> Looking forward to drinking the coffee though. It's just a case of it being nearly nice instead of very nice and I feel I paid for very nice, if you get me. Can't wait to try the coffee though.


I would want it VERY nice. Maybe drop then an email saying you felt disappointed and thought they would rather know about the tins and what have you


----------



## tassles

I've kind of chilled out now I've had a cup of that carbonic maceration process. It's a genuinely fantastic coffee. Natural level depths and tropical fruit with this really clean clear jasmine/floral note.


----------



## MildredM

This! First delivery of a new subscription - I am really looking forward to trying both sets of beans


----------



## Kitkat

I'd have been quite happy with today's delivery if it wasn't for the fact that I've packed up my bean to cup to send back to Amazon and not yet bought a proper machine. So all I can do is look at them longingly.


----------



## Terranova




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ice cream maker with three scoops??


----------



## jj-x-ray

thats one impressively modded classic


----------



## xpresso

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ice cream maker with three scoops??


Forgive me but I thought it was a hub and bearing extractor for a Range Rover. :drink:anyone.

Jon.


----------



## coffeechap

Lm Lever


----------



## Jony

Was Running low sub not due for a few days.


----------



## GingerBen




----------



## GingerBen

Most expensive beans thus far. Hope they are good!


----------



## xpresso

GingerBen said:


> Most expensive beans thus far. Hope they are good!
> 
> View attachment 31841


And the price GB for the delivery assuming this completed the delivery, 250grams.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic

GingerBen said:


> Most expensive beans thus far. Hope they are good!
> 
> View attachment 31841


Sounds great


----------



## GingerBen

xpresso said:


> And the price GB for the delivery assuming this completed the delivery, 250grams.
> 
> Jon.


£22 delivered for 350g - not record breaking by any stretch but if you'd asked me 3 months ago to spend £22 on a bag of coffee I'd have thought you were joking


----------



## xpresso

GingerBen said:


> £22 delivered for 350g - not record breaking by any stretch but if you'd asked me 3 months ago to spend £22 on a bag of coffee I'd have thought you were joking


GB... In the search for one's personal Holy Grail, can anyone put a price on it







.

May I ask what was the carriage price ?.

Jon.


----------



## GingerBen

xpresso said:


> GB... In the search for one's personal Holy Grail, can anyone put a price on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> May I ask what was the carriage price ?.
> 
> Jon.


its included with square mile afaik


----------



## J_Fo

Takes me back...

Aciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid!!!!


----------



## Scotford

tassles said:


> View attachment 31778
> 
> 
> Caravan's £32.05 box of 3 process Panama geisha has ticked me off before I've even tried the coffee. I suspect I'm the wrong audience for these beans but I want to have a moan.


I've got to be honest, Caravan have always missed the mark for me with their tinned offerings and this lot has followed suit. Yeah, it's a great farm with some great processes but I know how much the green costs on each of those, and I also know how much packaging (tins in particular) costs. I feel like they've justified the price and, quite frankly, tiny weight through £5 worth of packaging on each set. They could have had 100g sample bags, even with 80g in (which they currently already send out samples in) for the same price and still made a great GP on it.

Shame, as they source and can/do roast great coffee. But it's getting a bit style over substance these days. Which is a shame.


----------



## xpresso

Jon_Foster said:


> Takes me back...
> 
> Aciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31863
> View attachment 31864
> View attachment 31865


At least that term then was a far lesser evil than today's use of a disfiguring substance....







.......... Jon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Porlex on steroids...









Engineering work of art - totally over the top!


----------



## Jony

Nice and price,ohhhh


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> Nice and price,ohhhh


The know's tha sayin ..... If you need to ask the price then Ye canno afford it, but I respect you asking, I'm always curious.

Jon.


----------



## PPapa

Anyone want to take a chance and guess what's the rest?


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Anyone want to take a chance and guess what's the rest?


My x ray eyes are seeing stripes . . .


----------



## igm45

PPapa said:


> Anyone want to take a chance and guess what's the rest?


Joey special???


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> My x ray eyes are seeing stripes . . .


Boo. Too easy, eh?! I need to borrow your eyes.




























Many thanks to @joey24dirt! Looks, feels and balances amazingly. Feel like I need a portafilter stand for such a beauty!!!


----------



## igm45

PPapa said:


> Boo. Too easy, eh?! I need to borrow your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to @joey24dirt! Looks, feels and balances amazingly. Feel like I need a portafilter stand for such a beauty!!!


@joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> Boo. Too easy, eh?! I need to borrow your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to @joey24dirt! Looks, feels and balances amazingly. Feel like I need a portafilter stand for such a beauty!!!


Glad you like it mate. Won't be too long with the other project lol (hopefully)


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> Glad you like it mate. Won't be too long with the other project lol (hopefully)


Can't wait! Genuinely excited about it. Few more hours before actually using it as well...


----------



## KTD

That looks brilliant, I'm walking round my house looking for things to skateboardarise


----------



## urbanbumpkin

PPapa said:


> Boo. Too easy, eh?! I need to borrow your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to @joey24dirt! Looks, feels and balances amazingly. Feel like I need a portafilter stand for such a beauty!!!


Go Joe!!!!


----------



## xpresso

KTD said:


> That looks brilliant, I'm walking round my house looking for things to skateboardarise


And here's me thinking someone's short of a snooker cue.









T'is very nice.

Jon.


----------



## KTD

Haha come to think of it I'm after another, had a cue made for 8 ball but playing more snooker now


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> Haha come to think of it I'm after another, had a cue made for 8 ball but playing more snooker now


My lathe isn't long enough for that!


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> My lathe isn't long enough for that!


Would you really want a porta filter with a handle that long ..







.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> My lathe isn't long enough for that!


Just make a 20 piece one.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

It wasn't today but before Christmas Joey24dirt made me a brass bean weight. I had to use a different handle in the end as my original was too wide.


----------



## joey24dirt

urbanbumpkin said:



> It wasn't today but before Christmas Joey24dirt made me a brass bean weight. I had to use a different handle in the end as my original was too wide.


Oh nice. I did wonder how you got on with those. Looks great


----------



## MildredM

I have been reliably informed that the noun of assemblage pertaining to this photo is a *greed* of grinders.


----------



## Jony

Where did the flat appear from? @MildredM


----------



## haz_pro

Wow, I didn't realise the hg1 was so big!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MildredM said:


> I have been reliably informed that the noun of assemblage pertaining to this photo is a *greed* of grinders.


Only if you add a Titus


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Didn't know Weber have branched out into commercial bacon slicers.


----------



## GingerBen

MildredM said:


> I have been reliably informed that the noun of assemblage pertaining to this photo is a *greed* of grinders.


Oh my giddy aunt


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> I have been reliably informed that the noun of assemblage pertaining to this photo is a *greed* of grinders.


stunning, grinder galore


----------



## xpresso

Can possibly help to eradicate cross contamination....

Jon.


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> I have been reliably informed that the noun of assemblage pertaining to this photo is a *greed* of grinders.




Any thoughts on the conical vs flat?


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Any thoughts on the conical vs flat?


It's early days but the first couple of shots yesterday were stunners









Doing some side-by-side cups today


----------



## J_Fo

MildredM said:


> I have been reliably informed that the noun of assemblage pertaining to this photo is a *greed* of grinders.


They're amazing! Your house looks beautiful Mildred









As a noob can I ask what they're all called?


----------



## xpresso

Are we likely to see you in the TV series regard obsessive 'Hoarders'.

Jon.



MildredM said:


> I have been reliably informed that the noun of assemblage pertaining to this photo is a *greed* of grinders.


----------



## AndyDClements

Arrived a couple of days ago, I'll have to get photos (of the parts as it's been stripped down in that time), a 1970s Europiccola in all its brown-based glory. Hoping in a another couple of days there will be another delivery this time of service components (and sight glass- DOH) for said item.


----------



## J_Fo

First delivery from Rave...


----------



## Grimley

More goodies arrived today courtesy of Hasbean. I'll enjoy the middle one later after much head scratching. Dunno why, the original is my fave film. #*BladeRunner2049*


----------



## joey24dirt

This arrived today. Cheers @KTD looking forward to having some fun with it.


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> This arrived today. Cheers @KTD looking forward to having some fun with it.


The worlds first DB classic?


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> The worlds first DB classic?


..... with lego casing


----------



## KTD

Glad it got there in one piece


----------



## KTD

I have endless supplies of Lego should you need any aswell!


----------



## KTD

I have endless supplies of Lego should you need any aswell!


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> I have endless supplies of Lego should you need any aswell!


I do too from when I was a kid. I'm just packing up your tamper now. If it's too heavy just send it back and I'll alter it

I wonder what the melting point of lego is? That boiler gets pretty hot!


----------



## KTD

Haha no idea but would take some doing, any specific bits your missing let me know I'm almost certain to have them, my son(me) was obsessed when he was younger leaving us with around 1000 minifigures which will one day pay for his house deposit!


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> Haha no idea but would take some doing, any specific bits your missing let me know I'm almost certain to have them, my son(me) was obsessed when he was younger leaving us with around 1000 minifigures which will one day pay for his house deposit!


Ha jeez yeah the mini figures are addictive!!


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> I do too from when I was a kid. I'm just packing up your tamper now. If it's too heavy just send it back and I'll alter it
> 
> I wonder what the melting point of lego is? That boiler gets pretty hot!


From memory it's higher than the Evil Kenevil stunt cycle track.


----------



## KTD

Could you line it with calcium silicate? I laid that under my wood fired oven and barely any heat gets through even after hours of use, probably way more suitable alternatives!


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> Could you line it with calcium silicate? I laid that under my wood fired oven and barely any heat gets through even after hours of use, probably way more suitable alternatives!


I might like it with some sheet steel, but that's for another thread


----------



## ashcroc

Kaowool would work but would almost certainly be overkill as it's used for kiln lining.


----------



## christos_geo

Emergency purchase from espresso room when I realised how close to running out of beans I was!

Sounds good though, of anyone had tried please share your thoughts.


----------



## joey24dirt

Another couple of these to mod. Might stick a new handle on the spare


----------



## Jony

KTD said:


> Haha come to think of it I'm after another, had a cue made for 8 ball but playing more snooker now


Just so happens I have this maybe a handle to match @KTD @joey24dirt

I might even get one done myself


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> Just so happens I have this maybe a handle to match @KTD @joey24dirt
> 
> I might even get one done myself


Ooh nice! Get the end chopped off and turned into a handle


----------



## KTD

A joey mini extension on that would be great, balmoral a solid cue


----------



## KTD

joey24dirt said:


> Ooh nice! Get the end chopped off and turned into a handle


I'd already thought about asking you to do me a portafilter cue handle, going to ask Chetsworth cues if he has any old broken ones as needs to be hand spliced


----------



## Missy

Could you do a dual use cue tip on one end portafilter on the other?


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> I'd already thought about asking you to do me a portafilter cue handle, going to ask Chetsworth cues if he has any old broken ones as needs to be hand spliced


Oh yeah that would be nice. Definitely a one off


----------



## fatboyslim

joey24dirt said:


> Another couple of these to mod. Might stick a new handle on the spare


I might be ready to have one of these off you


----------



## joey24dirt

fatboyslim said:


> I might be ready to have one of these off you


I think one is spare lol. I'll check


----------



## kentishh

New Rwandan from Foundry


----------



## KTD

Tamper arrived safely, unlike my terrible photos its a work of art @joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> Tamper arrived safely, unlike my terrible photos its a work of art @joey24dirt


Wow that was fast!! Does it fit ok? Not too heavy? It's 58.2mm so I took a slight precise risk haha


----------



## KTD

joey24dirt said:


> Wow that was fast!! Does it fit ok? Not too heavy? It's 58.2mm so I took a slight precise risk haha


Fits great, it's perfect mate.


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> Fits great, it's perfect mate.


Brilliant feedback  glad you like it


----------



## PPapa

KTD said:


> Tamper arrived safely, unlike my terrible photos its a work of art @joey24dirt


Looks awesome!


----------



## KTD




----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> Looks awesome!


Apologies for the delay with yours. Literally 90% done just waiting on new tips for my lathe tools.


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> Apologies for the delay with yours. Literally 90% done just waiting on new tips for my lathe tools.


No need to apologise Joe, it's not like you're slacking.


----------



## KTD

@joey24dirt the tamper is reminding me of something ?


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> @joey24dirt the tamper is reminding me of something ?


I've just realised that's the actual handle haha


----------



## IggyK

Or the London Olympic mascots Wenlock and Mandeville


----------



## xpresso

KTD said:


> @joey24dirt the tamper is reminding me of something 藍


'Big Brother is Watching You'

Jon.


----------



## slamm

3 Barns. The Amaca roast dated 1/2 so couldn't resist trying.. nice enough but pretty nondescript still so needs a bit more rest after it's long trip from Berlin poor thing


----------



## Kitkat

Rather pleased with what the postie brought me today


----------



## haz_pro

Acme cup on the left...

Ordered this thinking it would have a bigger capacity than the inker FW cup on the right... Should have checked the details. Doh.


----------



## KTD

haz_pro said:


> Acme cup on the left...
> 
> Ordered this thinking it would have a bigger capacity than the inker FW cup on the right... Should have checked the details. Doh.


Their cappuccino cup is fairly small stil but slightly bigger, nice size


----------



## haz_pro

I want to buy their latte cup, same shape but bugger capacity. Just can't find them individually sadly (I don't want 6!haha)


----------



## KTD

200 degree coffee sell them in leicester I think, I've picked up Capp and fw so presume they have the latte cup , will let you know tomorrow and if you want I can post them out to you


----------



## Jony

haz_pro said:


> I want to buy their latte cup, same shape but bugger capacity. Just can't find them individually sadly (I don't want 6!haha)


 I would take half.


----------



## haz_pro

That'd be good, please let me know ktd.

I heard caravan sell them but looking on their website they only show 6 packs. Maybe I should visit there shop when I'm in London next week.

Also, will bear in mind about splitting a 6 pack otherwise.


----------



## KTD

haz_pro said:


> That'd be good, please let me know ktd.
> 
> I heard caravan sell them but looking on their website they only show 6 packs. Maybe I should visit there shop when I'm in London next week.
> 
> Also, will bear in mind about splitting a 6 pack otherwise.


Just realised it's Friday so will be Monday unless I can get out of work early today, did you know they're selling 6 in brown yellow or white for £27.92 on the acme outlet, flat whites in better colours are £18.61, will be picking some more of those up.


----------



## haz_pro

No rush 

Didn't know they had an outlet, I shall have a look cheers


----------



## craigsalisbury

haz_pro said:


> That'd be good, please let me know ktd.
> 
> I heard caravan sell them but looking on their website they only show 6 packs. Maybe I should visit there shop when I'm in London next week.
> 
> Also, will bear in mind about splitting a 6 pack otherwise.


I called Caravan in KC, they sell singles in the retail part of their shop


----------



## haz_pro

Legend. Looks like I'll be nipping by next week then for some early birthday treats!


----------



## craigsalisbury

I have a buddy going there tomorrow to pick up a couple of 280ml latte cups for me, the loveramics are 200 and tiny. That being said I love my 400ml le creuset grand mugs









I'll report back


----------



## haz_pro

Yeah I'm finding the 190ml acme tiny (didn't realise it was this small when I ordered... Woops)

Any idea what the pricing is on the 280ml at caravan?


----------



## craigsalisbury

haz_pro said:


> Yeah I'm finding the 190ml acme tiny (didn't realise it was this small when I ordered... Woops)
> 
> Any idea what the pricing is on the 280ml at caravan?


No idea, hopefully find out tomorrow


----------



## KTD

haz_pro said:


> No rush
> 
> Didn't know they had an outlet, I shall have a look cheers












Only the one colour in latte, if your unsuccessful in getting some give me a shout


----------



## haz_pro

Awesome, cheers. Be interesting to compare the price to caravan, atleast a few quid more I reckon.


----------



## craigsalisbury

haz_pro said:


> Awesome, cheers. Be interesting to compare the price to caravan, atleast a few quid more I reckon.


its possible, but they have the new evo designs, whereas the outlet doesn't. Also I dont need to buy 6


----------



## haz_pro

Yep, suspect I'll do the same.


----------



## joey24dirt

Rave stash 










Can't go wrong with the newbie discount.


----------



## Rhys

Not coffee related, unless grinding the gears counts


















Picked this up today as our lass's Honda Jazz has some problems that could leave her stranded (the ignition key sometimes won't go in, as well as both door locks. Only opens from the boot and will cost more than the car is worth to fix).

So, I bought her a Mazda MX-5 for her birthday tomorrow. It's a Mk2 sport, and it's a hoot to drive (although a bit cramped for me..)


----------



## Banjoman

I wonder if she'll like it? (I expect so!)


----------



## Rhys

Banjoman said:


> I wonder if she'll like it? (I expect so!)


She does as she drove it home today. She had a grin like a Cheshire cat


----------



## Squashy

Old man kindly ordered some bags from Pharmacie for me - probably my favourite packaging from a roaster


----------



## Muska

A.couple of new Coffee's to try from Square Mile


----------



## GingerBen

Muska said:


> A.couple of new Coffee's to try from Square Mile


very nice. I find their bags annoying though, too easy to spill beans when pouring them out. Might just be me....


----------



## xpresso

Enjoy, very curious about your stage name MUSKA ?.

Jon.


----------



## Muska

xpresso said:


> Enjoy, very curious about your stage name MUSKA ?.
> 
> Jon.


Hi, I discussed it here : https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42070-Hello-from-me


----------



## xpresso

Muska said:


> Hi, I discussed it here : https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42070-Hello-from-me


Totally different to our interpretation, we took on a small rescue dog from Bordeaux in France and as the dog had some age to him we didn't feel it was right to change his name and expect him to cope with new owners and a different language, however most in France will refer to his French name being connected to a white wine, Muscat ?, however there are several other translations as well.

What is obvious is that the dog breed is actually an 'Ormskirk Terrier' UK







.

And no he can't skate board.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

haz_pro said:


> That'd be good, please let me know ktd.
> 
> I heard caravan sell them but looking on their website they only show 6 packs. Maybe I should visit there shop when I'm in London next week.
> 
> Also, will bear in mind about splitting a 6 pack otherwise.


They tend to sell quickly on here when people buy 6 & move on the extra ones they don't need.


----------



## Stanic

GingerBen said:


> very nice. I find their bags annoying though, too easy to spill beans when pouring them out. Might just be me....


Lol, the opposite here, I like those bags for exactly the same reason..


----------



## grumpydaddy

MildredM said:


> I have been reliably informed that the noun of assemblage pertaining to this photo is a *greed* of grinders.


 @MildredM, With your penchant for collecting different versions of grinders I wonder: Does your HG 1 play the "Magic Roundabout" theme when you turn the handle? ...I feel it should.


----------



## MildredM

grumpydaddy said:


> @MildredM, With your penchant for collecting different versions of grinders I wonder: Does your HG 1 play the "Magic Roundabout" theme when you turn the handle? ...I feel it should.


I'd better ask Mr Rusty


----------



## Stanic

a phantom delivery, the postie left a notice on Friday despite the fact I was home all day, so I included post office visit in the doggie's walk this morning


----------



## haz_pro

Following on from the convo about acme cups. I popped into caravan bankside today but they said they don't sell them... Maybe I need to visit a different branch.


----------



## MildredM

Whoooop!!!


----------



## MildredM

Look at this beauty! Thanks to the skills of @joey24dirt I am now the proud owner of THE best ever skateboard-handled Pullman tamper









It looks good in the pics but I have to say it is even better in the flesh. The shape and finish (Danish Oil) and everything - it really is beautiful!

Thanks VERY much, Joey


----------



## KTD

MildredM said:


> Look at this beauty! Thanks to the skills of @joey24dirt I am now the proud owner of THE best ever skateboard-handled Pullman tamper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks good in the pics but I have to say it is even better in the flesh. The shape and finish (Danish Oil) and everything - it really is beautiful!
> 
> Thanks VERY much, Joey


Err where was my fancy string ? that looks awesome, will have Pullman on the phone


----------



## MildredM

KTD said:


> Err where was my fancy string 藍


I got the super deluxe packaging version











> that looks awesome, will have Pullman on the phone


And why not! The base was good but with Joey's handle it has put it in another category of good


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> Err where was my fancy string ? that looks awesome, will have Pullman on the phone


You got a cloth bag didn't you lol

Also, could you imagine if they did? I'm getting to bed at 1am most nights anyway. I'd need a caffeine drip to keep me going


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Look at this beauty! Thanks to the skills of @joey24dirt I am now the proud owner of THE best ever skateboard-handled Pullman tamper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks good in the pics but I have to say it is even better in the flesh. The shape and finish (Danish Oil) and everything - it really is beautiful!
> 
> Thanks VERY much, Joey


Looks great doesn't it. So glad you're happy with it. I love seeing the pictures and hearing nice things about the stuff I make. Much appreciated.


----------



## joey24dirt

Sage smart grinder to go with my machine at work. Need to have a play about and fetch my scales in so I can get dialled in but yeah... seems ok.


----------



## KTD

joey24dirt said:


> Sage smart grinder to go with my machine at work. Need to have a play about and fetch my scales in so I can get dialled in but yeah... seems ok.


That's looking quality now  I'm really impressed with mine actually, wasn't expecting much but now use as my main grinder


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> That's looking quality now  I'm really impressed with mine actually, wasn't expecting much but now use as my main grinder


Haha yes I did wonder how I would get on with it. Wonder if it will replace the SJ at home.


----------



## 4515

Todays bread themed stash

Bakers lame and a bit of flour









Thought Id see what difference the Marriages flour makes


----------



## craigsalisbury

ashcroc said:


> They tend to sell quickly on here when people buy 6 & move on the extra ones they don't need.


So, unfortunately caravan do not stock the EVO model and they only sell with saucer (but singles). MY buddy got me 2 280ml cappuccino cups with saucers over the weekend and when i asked him how much I owed him, the response was £30 (2 cups and 2 saucers)

Hope that helps....nice cups though


----------



## Inspector

The journey to find the best decaf beans continues...


----------



## KTD

Inspector said:


> The journey to find the best decaf beans continues...
> 
> View attachment 32108
> 
> 
> View attachment 32109


Be interested to hear how you get on with those


----------



## DogandHat

KTD said:


> Be interested to hear how you get on with those


That is a very popular decaf bean at the moment - I think 5 of the roasters we work with (Horsham being one) currently have the same coffee. Be interested to hear what people thought about the Pharmacie version of this that we offered up last month?


----------



## GeoffTucks

New toys arrived today from Joey. Very impressed with the workmanship.

Thanks Joey!


----------



## chip_kara

Two deliveries today, new (to me) machine from @osrix which was superbly packaged and two bags from HasBean. I'm now away all weekend so will have to wait til Monday to play properly!


----------



## J_Fo

Apparently amazing poured over ice cream, how could I say no?


----------



## PPapa

Guess what?!


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Guess what?!


A @joey24dirt special?


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> Guess what?!


That was quick!!!


----------



## PPapa

Looks stunning! I like the oak details as well. Many thanks @joey24dirt!


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> Looks stunning! I like the oak details as well. Many thanks @joey24dirt!


Yeah it's nice isn't it. Danish oil finish smells great.


----------



## Jony

I am now getting jealous:whistle:


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> I am now getting jealous:whistle:


You know where I am lol


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Looks stunning! I like the oak details as well. Many thanks @joey24dirt!


That looks amazing. The oak bolsters really set it off.


----------



## Jony

joey24dirt said:


> You know where I am lol


I feel I need one in my life even just to look at,haha


----------



## Jony

Not a Tamper.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Picked these up from Bloom in Kings Heath who use Round Hill Roastery for their beans. Another Brazil Natural. Agua Limpa


----------



## KTD

Picked these up, really well balanced and notes spot on.


----------



## Inspector

KTD said:


> Be interested to hear how you get on with those


 @KTD

Horsham Colombia sugarcane decaf

We gave these beans a go today 18gr in 34 out in 34 seconds. It is extremely sweet feels like we added a full teaspoon of sugar in it. Medium acidity i d say but wasn't strong as we would have liked, even though it is medium-dark roast. Tried as a latte 175ml drink in total. Will give it a go as an americano and/or with less milk (150ml drink in total let's say) next time and report back.

Edit: cant comment much on tasting notes as we haven't tried as an espresso yet


----------



## KTD

Inspector said:


> @KTD
> 
> Horsham Colombia sugarcane decaf
> 
> We gave these beans a go today 18gr in 34 out in 34 seconds. It is extremely sweet feels like we added a full teaspoon of sugar in it. Medium acidity i d say but wasn't strong as we would have liked, even though it is medium-dark roast. Tried as a latte 175ml drink in total. Will give it a go as an americano and/or with less milk (150ml drink in total let's say) next time and report back.
> 
> Edit: cant comment much on tasting notes as we haven't tried as an espresso yet


Going to order a kilo, £18 seems good value. Really need to stop ordering beans as it's the dog&hat delivery next week


----------



## Inspector

@KTD Yea it is. Don't forget the %15 forum discount.


----------



## MildredM

The next best thing to hiding in mmmatron's suitcase and going to berlin was receive THIS!










What an absolutely wonderful surprise! Thank you VERY much indeed @mmmatron you really are very thoughtful







x


----------



## tassles

Love Foundry for their 'It's not rocket science' approach to getting beans through a letter box.

Other things I love - the discount, and most importantly, how great the beans are.

View attachment 32281


----------



## ashcroc

Waiting for me when I got home 

Haven't decided whether to let it rest a little longer or crack straight in.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Waiting for me when I got home
> 
> Haven't decided whether to let it rest a little longer or crack straight in.


Mine has arrived also. I'll be straight into it


----------



## 4515

LSOL arrived here too

Smells amazing


----------



## KTD

Picked these up from 200 degrees, for anyone struggling to find them in singles they are priced well at a tenner for two


----------



## 4515

Yesterday was a good day

LSOL and a couple of tickets


----------



## J_Fo

working dog said:


> Yesterday was a good day
> 
> LSOL and a couple of tickets
> 
> View attachment 32312


I saw John Grant at the Southbank centre, he was incredible!

Have you seen this?


----------



## 4515

> I saw John Grant at the Southbank centre, he was incredible!
> 
> Have you seen this?


----------



## Sparkyx

Fellow Stagg in graphite grey


----------



## J_Fo

working dog said:


> Heard this on the radio and then on youtube. Really good version. Hopefully they'll perform it together on the night.
> 
> Ive been listening to John Grant for the last few days on youtube to get a better feel for his music.
> 
> Been listening to Elbow for years but this will be the first time Ive seen them live
> ​


All John Grants albums are great, first 2 in particular but I'd recommend listening to Pale Green Ghosts, one of my fav ever albums, was Rough Trades album of the year when it came out, it's beautiful









Enjoy the gig, I'm wel jel!


----------



## MildredM

Quite excited about these (until I saw the roast date was 31.1.18on the San Antonio.)


----------



## haz_pro

MildredM said:


> Quite excited about these (until I saw the roast date was 31.1.18on the San Antonio.)


San Antonio is one of my favourite beans from them, delicious in milk too.

W/r to the roast date, I had a similar problem with them in January. I emailed them and they claimed that this was a mistake with the label - and sent me a replacement with a better roast date.

I doubted this excuse at the time, but given they replaced the beans, can't complain.


----------



## roha77

a multimeter that confirmed that my machine is toast...


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> Quite excited about these (until I saw the roast date was 31.1.18on the San Antonio.)


It feels like the quality of some roasters is just going down.

Two last orders from a very well respected roaster in here were messed up. The first one was resolved quite nicely. I didn't even get an apology second time it happened. I guess opening a shop was a good move financially, but CFUK regular customers are less important now?


----------



## Jony

Roast date are for me important^ once you have a good chain going it all falls in to place, then bang you get longer dated roasts!


----------



## salty

Back today from a month long trip to the States so have been enjoying playing with the new toys I bought while I was away - including the superb Decent Espresso calibrated tamper. Also had a delivery of the Compak K3 courtesy of @dfk41 and the Feb Crankhouse LSOL. It's been like Christmas and my birthday rolled into one!


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> It feels like the quality of some roasters is just going down.
> 
> Two last orders from a very well respected roaster in here were messed up. The first one was resolved quite nicely. I didn't even get an apology second time it happened. I guess opening a shop was a good move financially, but CFUK regular customers are less important now?


I received an excellent response from Atkinsons explaining it definitely WAS roasted much more recntly and was a human error in labelling, plus a lovely apology AND another correctly labelled bag is on the way. Just what you would expect from a hugely popular, professional roaster


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> I received an excellent response from Atkinsons explaining it definitely WAS roasted much more recntly and was a human error in labelling, plus a lovely apology AND another correctly labelled bag is on the way. Just what you would expect from a hugely popular, professional roaster


Oh, that's nice! It's nice when it's just human error and they're willing to resolve it.

I have to admit I might be too mad at one particular roaster...


----------



## KTD

Was given these today after getting into a conversation about coffee with an Italian cafe owner, he said they are great, they are exactly what you would want expect from an Italian blend-high in caffeine and crema, must be a fairly large percentage robusta. Cost price £5...a kilo. He sells for £9, and uses them as his house blend


----------



## ashcroc

KTD said:


> Was given these today after getting into a conversation about coffee with an Italian cafe owner, he said they are great, they are exactly what you would want expect from an Italian blend-high in caffeine and crema, must be a fairly large percentage robusta. Cost price £5...a kilo. He sells for £9, and uses them as his house blend


Best get the syrops out


----------



## Jony

HaHa ohh I will pass thanks


----------



## KTD

Jony said:


> HaHa ohh I will pass thanks


He was shaking his head when I told him how much I spend on coffee like I was being completely mugged off


----------



## Mrboots2u

KTD said:


> Was given these today after getting into a conversation about coffee with an Italian cafe owner, he said they are great, they are exactly what you would want expect from an Italian blend-high in caffeine and crema, must be a fairly large percentage robusta. Cost price £5...a kilo. He sells for £9, and uses them as his house blend


at £5 a kilo I am not sure there is any actual coffee in there at all.


----------



## KTD

Haha agreed, think I'll fill some jars and stick it on a shelf


----------



## Jony

KTD said:


> Haha agreed, think I'll fill some jars and stick it on a shelf


Or give someone to season their new grinder,haha


----------



## Juba

Could not wait to try the cups and beans










Juba


----------



## Luke.




----------



## joey24dirt

Not coffee related but a delivery that resembles bags of coffee. Seeds and nuts to keep brain and body healthy


----------



## PPapa

The price of not checking what's next LSOL... I bloody hope Crankhouse are good


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

My cheapo Brewsta immersion Brewer just turned up, time to see if it stays in the cupboard or is relegated to the coffee crap box


----------



## filthynines

@PPapa You will not be disappointed in any way. Dave at Crankhouse is brilliant. Of those five beans I have only had the Guji, but I have ordered almost exclusively from him for near to 12 months now. Great quality.


----------



## Missy

Thanks @coffeechap though I know who to blame if an international shortage of parcel tape is announced!!


----------



## coffeechap

Missy said:


> Thanks @coffeechap though I know who to blame if an international shortage of parcel tape is announced!!


Has to be safe!!!!


----------



## Batian

Speaks for itself.


----------



## Obnic

Well I do only have six other ones...










Lovely finish.


----------



## igm45

New book!


----------



## MildredM

Some rather nice cups landed here today


----------



## Banjoman

Budget vacuum sealer, £22 care of that very large online retailer ...


----------



## filthynines

Was a bit too big for the postbox, so collected this over the weekend:


----------



## KTD

Wasn't expecting such a good finish, thanks @joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> Wasn't expecting such a good finish, thanks @joey24dirt


Cheeky sod!  glad it's ok mate and that it arrived finally


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Some rather nice cups landed here today


Show us a photo of them then!


----------



## KTD

coffeechap said:


> Show us a photo of them then!


----------



## PPapa

KTD said:


> Wasn't expecting such a good finish, thanks @joey24dirt


Looks solid! Is that something engraved in the metal part? Can't tell...


----------



## coffeechap

F for fracino


----------



## PPapa

coffeechap said:


> F for fracino


I think it's f tho


----------



## coffeechap

I think it's a blend


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Show us a photo of them then!


OoooooOOooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## KTD

Anything I should be looking out for?


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> Anything I should be looking out for?


Pfft all of us throwing our underwear at you! Sweet looking pull there


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Pfft all of us throwing our underwear at you!


Well . . . Maybe not ALL of us



















> Sweet looking pull there


Looks great!


----------



## BaggaZee

This little lot arrived from CoffeeHit. The espresso glasses are on sale.

I can't believe the difference the Rhinowares jugs make over my old Gaggia freebie jug, great milk is so much easier to achieve!


----------



## iulianato

Thanks @coffeechap. Great tamper. Now I realise what a she!t the sage db tamper is. LOL

And the packing was very frustrating







. I thought that I'm the only one who is using so much tape.


----------



## iulianato

Guess what this could be?


----------



## Banjoman

Nice box! Must be something with pressure profiling perhaps ...


----------



## ashcroc

iulianato said:


> Guess what this could be?


Is that the packaging for the tamper?


----------



## joey24dirt

iulianato said:


> Thanks @coffeechap. Great tamper. Now I realise what a she!t the sage db tamper is. LOL
> 
> And the packing was very frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thought that I'm the only one who is using so much tape.


Stunning. Wish I'd bagged that now


----------



## Jony

oohh can't wait for those machine pictures.


----------



## iulianato

Banjoman said:


> Nice box! Must be something with pressure profiling perhaps ...


You nailed it


----------



## iulianato

ashcroc said:


> Is that the packaging for the tamper?


Haha!!! That would be extreme


----------



## iulianato

Banjoman said:


> Nice box! Must be something with pressure profiling perhaps ...


Indeed.

Working from home today so theoretically I'll have to finish work before unpacking this.


----------



## Jony

Would be a sick day for me! haha


----------



## joey24dirt

Just put half day holiday in


----------



## iulianato

joey24dirt said:


> Just put half day holiday in


No, I think I feeling sick


----------



## iulianato

Feeling better now....


----------



## GingerBen

^ you win delivery of the day (year!)


----------



## ashcroc

iulianato said:


> Feeling better now....


Ooh stainless pipes!


----------



## Jony

Sure does.


----------



## joey24dirt

It's worth getting just for that accessories box. It's the little touches


----------



## xpresso

iulianato said:


> Guess what this could be?


Good Lord it must be some draught coming through that door to use a draught excluder that size ....

Jon.


----------



## iulianato

xpresso said:


> Good Lord it must be some draught coming through that door to use a draught excluder that size ....
> 
> Jon.


Oh no. This box is 50kg, so I had to push it back to make some room and it pushed that red carpet that way. Lol


----------



## rob177palmer

Really looking forward to hearing how you enjoy that astonishing new toy.


----------



## chip_kara

First delivery from my new Django subscription today along with a lovely new tub of Cafiza


----------



## iulianato

Not the postie but just developed on my printer today.

The lid should follow...


----------



## iulianato

And the lid overnight


----------



## ashcroc

iulianato said:


> And the lid overnight


Looks good. Wouldn't be surprised if you got some commissions for these.


----------



## barrymckenna

iulianato said:


> And the lid overnight


I can send you the 3d file of a hopper I was developing if you're interested. Never got it tested so would be interesting to see if it works.


----------



## iulianato

barrymckenna said:


> I can send you the 3d file of a hopper I was developing if you're interested. Never got it tested so would be interesting to see if it works.


Designing the 3d model was very easy and it took like 15min, but the printing is too much hassle. I did it to be able to move the grinder under the wall cabinet to make room for the V.


----------



## J_Fo

Not a Vesuvius unfortunately but I'm still pretty excited!


----------



## Missy

Jon_Foster said:


> Not a Vesuvius unfortunately but I'm still pretty excited!
> 
> View attachment 32479


I much preferred the brass dispersion screen, worthwhile upgrade!


----------



## J_Fo

Missy said:


> I much preferred the brass dispersion screen, worthwhile upgrade!


Excellent news! Thank you


----------



## KTD

Missy said:


> I much preferred the brass dispersion screen, worthwhile upgrade!


Out of interest how does the brass dispersion block improve things?


----------



## J_Fo

KTD said:


> Out of interest how does the brass dispersion block improve things?


I think the idea is that it helps to maintain the temperature you have at the start of the shot. Fingers crossed...!


----------



## ashcroc

KTD said:


> Out of interest how does the brass dispersion block improve things?


Better temperature stability due to the thermal mass of brass.


----------



## yusuf7869

Cant wait to try these out


----------



## ashcroc

yusuf7869 said:


> Cant wait to try these out


Postie hasn't managed to find my house under the 1" of snow yet.


----------



## xpresso

yusuf7869 said:


> Cant wait to try these out


WOW, quite an assortment there, did you need to make up a minimum order value







.

Jon.


----------



## KTD




----------



## yusuf7869

xpresso said:


> WOW, quite an assortment there, did you need to make up a minimum order value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Nah, part of my subscription


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> Postie hasn't managed to find my house under the 1" of snow yet.


It's pretty wild in Glasgow, I wouldn't blame them...


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ parcels, excitement, SNOW! It's just like Christmas ^^^


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> It's pretty wild in Glasgow, I wouldn't blame them...


Yeah you guys hit the first report on BBC 6 o'clock news!


----------



## hotmetal

igm45 said:


> New book!


I've got 2 bags of Blue Bottle just waiting to go in the hopper.


----------



## Rhys

*Mmmmm, burrrrrrrsssss *

*
*


----------



## bear102

Nothing coming today... too much snow and it means I don't get my North Star beans so I have NO COFFEE


----------



## Banjoman

bear102 said:


> Nothing coming today... too much snow and it means I don't get my North Star beans so I have NO COFFEE


Bear with a sore head!


----------



## Banjoman

Not coffee related, Joni biography:


----------



## yusuf7869

Snow and rain dont stop the postman. Finally got my steam valve for the gaggia classic. Can put my classic together and have my first shot on making an espresso


----------



## BaggaZee

This!


----------



## Banjoman

Another one for Blue Bottle coffee book ...


----------



## igm45

hotmetal said:


> I've got 2 bags of Blue Bottle just waiting to go in the hopper.


Nice 

Got a friend going stateside next month. He's offered to bring some coffee back so I'd be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## Banjoman

Banjoman said:


> Another one for Blue Bottle coffee book ...
> 
> View attachment 32537


This book is fantastic. Beautifully, romantically and conversationally written, it tells the story of how the Blue Bottle Cafe started up while also describing in four sections Growing, Roasting, Drinking and eating things with coffee. I'm sure many of you have read this already, so I'm not telling you anything. But for everyone else, do yourself a favour, it's only about £15.


----------



## DavTee

The postie hadn't been able to get for a few days due to the snow, so when he finally got to me today it was a little Christmasesque







Trying to ignore them now in a bid to actually do some work today.


----------



## joey24dirt

DavTee said:


> The postie hadn't been able to get for a few days due to the snow, so when he finally got to me today it was a little Christmasesque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to ignore them now in a bid to actually do some work today.
> 
> View attachment 32673


I'm in the same boat. Had no post for a week so I'm expecting big things when I get home.


----------



## Jony

ah shit no foundry for me yet ahhhhhhhhhhhh come on


----------



## iulianato

Three parcels arrived today and still waiting for another one... just bit of snow put the postie off


----------



## joey24dirt

A few fittings for the Oscar internals and this whacking great piece of base...










Thanks @coffeechap it bloody weighs a ton


----------



## coffeechap

joey24dirt said:


> A few fittings for the Oscar internals and this whacking great piece of base...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @coffeechap it bloody weighs a ton


A fitting base for your lovely handles


----------



## Jony

AHH thank you,haha


----------



## joey24dirt

@PPapa you're my hero


----------



## KTD

joey24dirt said:


> @PPapa you're my hero


Let me know what you think, looks perfect for me for work


----------



## joey24dirt

KTD said:


> Let me know what you think, looks perfect for me for work


I have to fix it first


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> I have to fix it first


Haha, little dirty secret! I thought I'll let Joey fiddle with it - if it can get fixed, then it's one less thing in the landfill.

After blowing up a PSU while fixing an unplugged desktop PC, I decided not to touch electronics again...


----------



## Missy

Not quite coffee...


----------



## rob177palmer

A life-saving care package from everyone's favourite retailer....warranty replacement seals to get my Veloce working again


----------



## ashcroc

Missy said:


> Not quite coffee...


You're buying preground now⁉ 

Enjoy the baking.


----------



## Missy

ashcroc said:


> You're buying preground now⁉
> 
> Enjoy the baking.


I know... I know. But I've not found any milling stones that HWMBO will allow us to knock out a kitchen wall, reroute the river Nidd and build a millrace for... I'm working on him...


----------



## Greydad

I got one of these (confession: a couple of days ago not this morning):









Looks lovely and I was all excited but then realised I'd misread the spec as it's 0.1floz accurate not 0.1g. Doh. Still, I have been able to weigh to ± half a gram which is way better than not weighing at all. Like it too much to send it back so I'll get a tinier dinkier one with the desired 0.1g accuracy to sit on the DB drip tray.

I also had some of these as well, lots of stuff from the postie dropped in about a week ago:


----------



## iulianato

Some new toys just arrived
















And part of the plumbing kit


----------



## yusuf7869

Not as exciting as others but finaly got my lense hood from china.


----------



## xpresso

Greydad said:


> I got one of these (confession: a couple of days ago not this morning):
> 
> View attachment 32705
> 
> 
> Looks lovely and I was all excited but then realised I'd misread the spec as it's 0.1floz accurate not 0.1g. Doh. Still, I have been able to weigh to ± half a gram which is way better than not weighing at all. Like it too much to send it back so I'll get a tinier dinkier one with the desired 0.1g accuracy to sit on the DB drip tray.
> 
> I also had some of these as well, lots of stuff from the postie dropped in about a week ago:
> 
> View attachment 32706
> View attachment 32708


You seriously need to thinking about planning permission for your coffee corner and I know from whom.

Jon.


----------



## ohms

Package from Elektros! OPV kit for my Oscar and one for @joey24dirt's Oscar. Oh - a naked portafilter too.


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> Package from Elektros! OPV kit for my Oscar and one for @joey24dirt's Oscar. Oh - a naked portafilter too.


Awesome. Thanks for doing the order. I wish I'd ordered another pf now. Off to Ebay then haha


----------



## tassles

I get on pretty good with my postie, we live in a rural area about a mile down an occasionally impassable track, so it's nice to stay pals. He greeted me with a cheery "JUST THE MAN I WAS LOOKING FOR" this morning... Intriguing.

















Oh hello..









The nice person/people at knock chucked in a bag of beans with my (only mild late) Feld2.









Here is a bonus picture of the feld2 with my Rhinoware aeropress fitting travel grinder which has just been awarded with a long service and good conduct medal, and can now go in to semi retirement and look forward to leisurely camping trips.









So far so good with the grinder, but it's early days.


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> Awesome. Thanks for doing the order. I wish I'd ordered another pf now. Off to Ebay then haha


Do you just have the standard NS one? I think I'm gonna revolve the handle of mine, though. Plastic ain't great!


----------



## Jony

Sub and some cheap scales until "Thee scales come"


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> Do you just have the standard NS one? I think I'm gonna revolve the handle of mine, though. Plastic ain't great!


Yeah standard NS pf that's stamped with the logo. Feel bad cutting it through


----------



## Inspector

What a lovely day today









Mexico Siltepec El Jaguar and Sumatra Swiss Water Decaf from CoffeeCompass and cashew butter. Thanks to ebay, offered me £5 off over £10 spending so for 1kg tub i only paid £5.39


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah standard NS pf that's stamped with the logo. Feel bad cutting it through


I got autocorrected, it would seem. I plan to *replace the handle, not revolve it, lol.

Why would you have to cut through it? It screws off?


----------



## KTD

Hoping to get an extra cup on the way to work now


----------



## iulianato

KTD said:


> Hoping to get an extra cup on the way to work now


I have one of these keepcup and I take 3 doubles with me at work every day


----------



## joey24dirt

Out with the old, in with the new...










also some mystery boxes


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> I got autocorrected, it would seem. I plan to *replace the handle, not revolve it, lol.
> 
> Why would you have to cut through it? It screws off?


I mean to make it naked


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I mean to make it naked


When? Are there any tickets left


----------



## AndyDClements

Banjoman said:


> Budget vacuum sealer, £22 care of that very large online retailer ...
> 
> View attachment 32405


How are you finding that sealer @Banjoman ?

I want just a simple one, but one that works well (gives a decent seal on the bag), hence wondering whether that one fits the bill.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> When? Are there any tickets left


I'll put extra on


----------



## Greydad

ooh, more toys from postie today, although these were ordered a week and a half ago but have taken an (s)age to get here

Sage knock box to coordinate and fully accessorizzze with the DB/SGP coffee-combo, plus (finally) the Missing Single Filter Basket, beginners/idiots razzzor tool and hard water test kit (all missing from my ex-display DB purchase):

















Now, before @dfk41 has a go at me a) I'm not planning on using the single filter basket for anything as mundane as coffee-making but I do need it for the back-flush and cleaning! and b) in the nearly 2 weeks since I ordered this stuff I've learnt to weigh in & out so the razor dosing tool is not likely to be used much either, although maybe as a check. Interestingly when I weighed in my now standard 19g double this evening and checked with the razor it was 2mm or more lower than what Sage would have had me put in, which fits with the finding a few days ago that the Sage double holds 23g+ if you ram it all in.


----------



## KTD

Greydad said:


> ooh, more toys from postie today, although these were ordered a week and a half ago but have taken an (s)age to get here
> 
> Sage knock box to coordinate and fully accessorizzze with the DB/SGP coffee-combo, plus (finally) the Missing Single Filter Basket, beginners/idiots razzzor tool and hard water test kit (all missing from my ex-display DB purchase):
> 
> View attachment 32731
> 
> 
> View attachment 32732
> 
> 
> Now, before @dfk41 has a go at me a) I'm not planning on using the single filter basket for anything as mundane as coffee-making but I do need it for the back-flush and cleaning! and b) in the nearly 2 weeks since I ordered this stuff I've learnt to weigh in & out so the razor dosing tool is not likely to be used much either, although maybe as a check. Interestingly when I weighed in my now standard 19g double this evening and checked with the razor it was 2mm or more lower than what Sage would have had me put in, which fits with the finding a few days ago that the Sage double holds 23g+ if you ram it all in.


How can you use a single basket for backflushing?


----------



## Greydad

KTD said:


> How can you use a single basket for backflushing?


Apparently you put the silicon blanking thingie in the single basket and set it off - instructions say single basket not double.

I'll tell you more once I've had a go cleaning with it


----------



## jj-x-ray

Wooden bottomless portafilter. Looks great on the chrome classic


----------



## ashcroc

jj-x-ray said:


> Wooden bottomless portafilter. Looks great on the chrome classic


You got a nice match with your tamper.


----------



## KTD

jj-x-ray said:


> Wooden bottomless portafilter. Looks great on the chrome classic


Looks good a lot better with the wood, not sure why but the classic with the metal badge looks so much better than the others. I had a couple and refused to buy the others-they look like toys in comparison


----------



## xpresso

Sadly just look what the postie brought me in kit form.......









So disappointed ..........







:bad:.

Jon.


----------



## coffeechap

These

















That jimbojohns Work is simply knockout


----------



## jimbojohn55

whos this jumbo john character - sounds a bit dodgy to me


----------



## Banjoman

AndyDClements said:


> How are you finding that sealer @Banjoman ?
> 
> I want just a simple one, but one that works well (gives a decent seal on the bag), hence wondering whether that one fits the bill.


Errmm - well actually, still haven't actually tried it. But planning to do so in the next few days, as I've got more beans than I can use (care of Rave), and will be needing to seal them when I get to around day 10 (in 3 or 4 days). I'll get back to you ...


----------



## PPapa

I was after some smaller mugs... been looking st Acme cups yesterday, but £72 for 6 seemed a bit steep.










Guess which ones are £1.75 ea at IKEA?!










14cl, so perfect size I was after . It was an impulse buy and not delivered, but I thought I'll share as they seen half decent. A lot lighter, but actually look quite nice!


----------



## iulianato

PPapa said:


> I was after some smaller mugs... been looking st Acme cups yesterday, but £72 for 6 seemed a bit steep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess which ones are £1.75 ea at IKEA?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14cl, so perfect size I was after . It was an impulse buy and not delivered, but I thought I'll share as they seen half decent. A lot lighter, but actually look quite nice!


Bet those in front are ikea. Are they yellow-ish?


----------



## Rhys

iulianato said:


> Bet those in front are ikea. Are they yellow-ish?


IKEA cups/mugs have notches on the base to let water run out when drying.


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> I was after some smaller mugs... been looking st Acme cups yesterday, but £72 for 6 seemed a bit steep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess which ones are £1.75 ea at IKEA?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14cl, so perfect size I was after . It was an impulse buy and not delivered, but I thought I'll share as they seen half decent. A lot lighter, but actually look quite nice!


Love the look of the black, orange & white ones.


----------



## ashcroc

Rhys said:


> IKEA cups/mugs have notches on the base to let water run out when drying.


Thought that was to stop suction on the saucer.


----------



## PPapa

iulianato said:


> Bet those in front are ikea. Are they yellow-ish?


Yeah they're the ones.

I'm slightly colour blind, so don't ask me!

Though I can see in the picture they're less white, but appear less so in real.


----------



## the_partisan

Got this little package from Germany..


----------



## Jony

Very nice. So no Monolith then.


----------



## the_partisan

Jony said:


> Very nice. So no Monolith then.


Nope. It's EK43S from Titus, with SSP burrs installed/aligned and new burr carrier. Including all the import duty it's same price as the Monolith.


----------



## Grimley

I would like to thank stu at Lost Sheep Coffee for sending me 500g of their beans for FREE! because of my original comment on Twitter about driving a distance to drink their coffee. The hat? I had to buy that. The filter Coffee is from Indonesia & its a Peaberry. I've just drank the filter, it's as good as any I've drunk in the last year and it's only the second time I've drunk Indonesian coffee. I take my hat (the one I've just bought!) off to them.








​


----------



## joey24dirt

OPV kit for the Oscar










I just need the rest of my parts to show up then I can start to tear the machine down again


----------



## Greydad

joey24dirt said:


> OPV kit for the Oscar
> 
> I just need the rest of my parts to show up then I can start to tear the machine down again


Is coffee making always this complicated in Yorkshire?


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> OPV kit for the Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need the rest of my parts to show up then I can start to tear the machine down again


Arrived safe and sound then! Once you're done, feel free to head up and do mine too, ey?


----------



## joey24dirt

Greydad said:


> Is coffee making always this complicated in Yorkshire?


It doesn't have to be, but that's how we like it


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> Arrived safe and sound then! Once you're done, feel free to head up and do mine too, ey?


Yeah very quick delivery. I was supposed to message you but I forgot. Thanks again for sorting.

I'm due to get married up your way so if you can hold on for a few years then yeah I'll help fit it


----------



## MildredM

Whoop!


----------



## Jony

I wonder what is in that box, just going to ponder a while.


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> I wonder what is in that box, just going to ponder a while.


Dog biscuits?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Dog biscuits?


Could easily be . . .


----------



## xpresso

Even though we built our coffee corner next the large cupboard after removing a radiator that left a slot in the cupboard, he knows his food is stored in there and still insists on having a look and a sniff via the new coffee cupboard.

















Just tilt your laptop but don't spill your coffee...

Jon.


----------



## Greydad

What is it with you guys and posting photos all a-squint?


----------



## ohms

Jeebsy sent this across for me - so I'll be getting the OPV mod done ASAP


----------



## Jony

Greydad said:


> What is it with you guys and posting photos all a-squint?


Something to do with tapatalk I think not sure.


----------



## Greydad

MildredM said:


> Whoop!


Another grinder?


----------



## xpresso

Greydad said:


> What is it with you guys and posting photos all a-squint?


If you attach photo's via the Forum direct from your PC and the photo was taken in portrait, it attaches it as landscape and still does it unless you crop your photo on your PC, copying a link from a hosting site does not pose a problem.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Greydad said:


> Another grinder?


Hehehe!! I am not THAT greedy


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Hehehe!! I am not THAT greedy


I would take some convincing







.......... Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> Something to do with tapatalk I think not sure.


Software thinks you want to post in landscape view.


----------



## Greydad

xpresso said:


> If you attach photo's via the Forum direct from your PC and the photo was taken in portrait, it attaches it as landscape and still does it unless you crop your photo on your PC, copying a link from a hosting site does not pose a problem.
> 
> Jon.


Hmm, not had that happen, all my fantastic photo's have been posted from desktop - but it's a Mac, so maybe there's your problem! Ha ha!







 #digdig


----------



## Greydad

MildredM said:


> Hehehe!! I am not THAT greedy


A new supply of shiny new Tampers then? Looks about enough to get you through to the summer


----------



## BaggaZee

Nothing yet and I need my scales!


----------



## xpresso

BaggaZee said:


> Nothing yet and I need my scales!


I've only just received my pocket sized scales for weighing out my espresso, bought with the criteria of auto switch off after 3 minutes, however they power off after a minute.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> Whoop!
> 
> [IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


Oooh boy, me so curious


----------



## MildredM

Stanic said:


> Oooh boy, me so curious


And I am sorry but you're going to have to be curious a while longer. We are setting off for Ian's hospital appointment soon


----------



## Greydad

MildredM said:


> We are setting off for Ian's hospital appointment soon


Ooh! That was quick! Good luck!


----------



## MildredM

Greydad said:


> Ooh! That was quick! Good luck!


Thanks! New surgeon to discuss slightly different surgery tonight. I will hopefully update with a surgery date over on the prostate thread tomorrow or Monday


----------



## xpresso

Amongst us all and still not a subject we are open and willing to talk about. Yet we should.

Trust you are at the receiving end of news that brings about the early closure of this scourge that seems to blight more and more people, possibly as detection and media awareness brings it very close to home.

Fingers crossed for you and yours............. Jon.


----------



## Greydad

MildredM said:


> Thanks! New surgeon to discuss slightly different surgery tonight. I will hopefully update with a surgery date over on the prostate thread tomorrow or Monday


"the prostate thread"









a chap needs a good strong coffee to get through that one...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

It's a miracle! It's arrived!!!!










But only after a polite reminder....


----------



## Glenn

A couple of weeks ago my poster arrived from the US. Yesterday I picked it up from the framers.

I chose a rich red frame to make it pop


----------



## J_Fo

Glenn said:


> A couple of weeks ago my poster arrived from the US. Yesterday I picked it up from the framers.
> 
> I chose a rich red frame to make it pop


This is BRILLIANT







:good:


----------



## KTD

Glenn said:


> A couple of weeks ago my poster arrived from the US. Yesterday I picked it up from the framers.
> 
> I chose a rich red frame to make it pop


Bloody coffee using all our cups


----------



## MildredM

Glenn said:


> A couple of weeks ago my poster arrived from the US. Yesterday I picked it up from the framers.
> 
> I chose a rich red frame to make it pop


Will it need a Visa after . . .

It's a fab poster and the frame is perfect


----------



## Hoggr20

Our Dalian roster arrived. Assembled and first roast done. Going to take a bit of getting used to but supper excitement and very impressed with the roaster.


----------



## filthynines

Just back from Berlin and had my mini-tour of the various coffee shops and roasters around. It really is a coffee-lover's paradise! Once again, my wife came up trumps with her choices.

So, not from the Postie, but...









We visited The Barn early on Friday and had a great filter coffee, and I had hoped to head past its roastery before leaving on Sunday. However, in hindsight I'm not bothered about not having picked up any of their beans: I'm just not sure I could have done them justice.

(As always, I don't know how to rotate it back...)


----------



## J_Fo

First order from Workshop Coffee! Packaged like some fancy garms...!

ATTACH=CONFIG]32868[/ATTACH]


----------



## joey24dirt

@MildredM knocks it out of the park once again. Huge thank you


----------



## GingerBen

This is a good coffee delivery day


----------



## iulianato

I must admit that they have a very brave and dark marketing approach. I'll see how it tastes like.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Glenn said:


> A couple of weeks ago my poster arrived from the US. Yesterday I picked it up from the framers.
> 
> I chose a rich red frame to make it pop


Love this.....where did you source the print from? Self created?


----------



## jj-x-ray

filthynines said:


> Just back from Berlin and had my mini-tour of the various coffee shops and roasters around. It really is a coffee-lover's paradise! Once again, my wife came up trumps with her choices.
> 
> So, not from the Postie, but...
> 
> View attachment 32866
> 
> 
> We visited The Barn early on Friday and had a great filter coffee, and I had hoped to head past its roastery before leaving on Sunday. However, in hindsight I'm not bothered about not having picked up any of their beans: I'm just not sure I could have done them justice.
> 
> (As always, I don't know how to rotate it back...)


Berlin is my fav European city


----------



## L&R

One more Classic to play with, now I have 2.


----------



## xpresso

L&R said:


> One more Classic to play with, now I have 2.


I keep looking for an $ackered machine but it appears there's more than me likes to play.

Jon.


----------



## KTD

Fair play to keepcup they sent me a new one for free and John Lewis refunded me, this lid tastes of nothing so they were right it was just the bad batch when they struggled for materials. Have to question how they got through quality control though!


----------



## greenm

Jony said:


> AHH thank you,haha


Why only 350g









For me this coffee took things to completely new level. A truly remarkable beast and a game changer


----------



## chip_kara

KTD said:


> Fair play to keepcup they sent me a new one for free and John Lewis refunded me, this lid tastes of nothing so they were right it was just the bad batch when they struggled for materials. Have to question how they got through quality control though!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I got one of these for Christmas and was surprised that there was a bit of a taste from the lid. Was yours originally one with a dark lid all one colour?


----------



## KTD

chip_kara said:


> KTD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair play to keepcup they sent me a new one for free and John Lewis refunded me, this lid tastes of nothing so they were right it was just the bad batch when they struggled for materials. Have to question how they got through quality control though!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I got one of these for Christmas and was surprised that there was a bit of a taste from the lid. Was yours originally one with a dark lid all one colour?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was the dark lid but two colour, they said it only affects two different lids and recommended I choose a different one
Click to expand...


----------



## xpresso

greenm said:


> Why only 350g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me this coffee took things to completely new level. A truly remarkable beast and a game changer


In what respect, plenty of people post images of deliveries of coffee from all over the world and unless I'm missing it somewhere. nobodies shouting from the rooftops that it's 'The Bogs Dollocks'







.......... I anticipate a response as 'Nope we aint got it quite just yet'...

Jon.


----------



## Missy

xpresso said:


> In what respect, plenty of people post images of deliveries of coffee from all over the world and unless I'm missing it somewhere. nobodies shouting from the rooftops that it's 'The Bogs Dollocks'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......... I anticipate a response as 'Nope we aint got it quite just yet'...
> 
> Jon.


Yep rocko mountain (and imo most Ethiopian naturals) are a totally different experience from any other coffee. It should smell fruity, boozy, and taste like you've put fermented strawberry jam in your coffee.

And foundry roast it really really well.


----------



## Jony

@greenm this is one of my top 5 coffees but I like to swap things around would like a 500 gram bag could by a kilo but would get get bored North star Chelazos is another one I like.


----------



## greenm

Jony said:


> @greenm this is one of my top 5 coffees but I like to swap things around would like a 500 gram bag could by a kilo but would get get bored North star Chelazos is another one I like.


Thanks for recommendation, any particular roaster


----------



## greenm

xpresso said:


> In what respect, plenty of people post images of deliveries of coffee from all over the world and unless I'm missing it somewhere. nobodies shouting from the rooftops that it's 'The Bogs Dollocks'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......... I anticipate a response as 'Nope we aint got it quite just yet'...
> 
> Jon.


Well person taste is something very subjective isn't it, but for me when I tried it this bean blew me a way (I was coming from quite dark roasts though) the taste profile was off the chart and nothing like I had ever experienced before. Have you tried it? If not you should and it to be honest it doesn't really matter what everybody else is saying does it, as long as you like it. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## Jony

greenm said:


> Thanks for recommendation, any particular roaster


NorthStar El Salvador Chelazos


----------



## greenm

Jony said:


> NorthStar El Salvador Chelazos


Thanks, completely missed the NorthStar part of your original post


----------



## greenm

I've never tried NorthStar before they have some interesting SO's has any one tried the Ethiopian Chelelektu Natural ?


----------



## xpresso

Missy said:


> Yep rocko mountain (and imo most Ethiopian naturals) are a totally different experience from any other coffee. It should smell fruity, boozy, and taste like you've put fermented strawberry jam in your coffee.
> 
> And foundry roast it really really well.


That's better 'Missy' I've partially disrupted a hornets nest and It's good to see people shouting their findings, at the present and probably not the recommended way to go, I've bought a few supermarket beans chiefly to allow me try out grinds, timing, weights, basically getting into a routine that would not see me pooh pooh'ing a decent bean and flavour owing to my total lack of familiarity, I am buoyed on as I note how despite all the coffee's you good people have brewed, you still have the disasters and that is a great help.

The forum is great and I'm still finding little corners where they do extol the virtues of certain coffee's, the LSOL was a good bedtime read.

Jon.


----------



## Missy

xpresso said:


> That's better 'Missy' I've partially disrupted a hornets nest and It's good to see people shouting their findings, at the present and probably not the recommended way to go, I've bought a few supermarket beans chiefly to allow me try out grinds, timing, weights, basically getting into a routine that would not see me pooh pooh'ing a decent bean and flavour owing to my total lack of familiarity, I am buoyed on as I note how despite all the coffee's you good people have brewed, you still have the disasters and that is a great help.
> 
> The forum is great and I'm still finding little corners where they do extol the virtues of certain coffee's, the LSOL was a good bedtime read.
> 
> Jon.


There's beans not machines on Facebook which also focusses on beans and is folk from here. (I tend to lurk)

The Ethiopian naturals are what got me really excited about coffee.


----------



## greenm

xpresso said:


> That's better 'Missy' I've partially disrupted a hornets nest and It's good to see people shouting their findings, at the present and probably not the recommended way to go, I've bought a few supermarket beans chiefly to allow me try out grinds, timing, weights, basically getting into a routine that would not see me pooh pooh'ing a decent bean and flavour owing to my total lack of familiarity, I am buoyed on as I note how despite all the coffee's you good people have brewed, you still have the disasters and that is a great help.
> 
> The forum is great and I'm still finding little corners where they do extol the virtues of certain coffee's, the LSOL was a good bedtime read.
> 
> Jon.


To be honest I wouldn't bother with the supermarket beans (even as a practice) weights, grinds, timings, temps are all bean sensitive and even the amount of resting time after roasting can have a big impact as does the weight of coffee beans in the hopper (learnt this the hard way) The problem with bad beans is, you cant polish a t8rd, which makes it difficult to measure results against it. Perhaps start with Rave coffee as they have some decent beans at reasonable costs, that way you can work out what you like and go from there in honing your skills on something that will give you a decent measure of consistency

I hope this helps


----------



## Missy

xpresso said:


> That's better 'Missy'


No need for the quotation marks... I've been missy as long as the internet has been around... First used it on neopets... On a black and white laptop with a plug in modem card...  I've been Missy longer than I've used my married name!


----------



## xpresso

Missy said:


> No need for the quotation marks... I've been missy as long as the internet has been around... First used it on neopets... On a black and white laptop with a plug in modem card...  I've been Missy longer than I've used my married name!


I get the impression you've taken my limited literacy ability to heart, you may also note I do the same with 'M' and it no way signifies anything in particular except maybe for it's addressed to a nickname you have chosen to adopt, I personally have no idea when currently addressing anyone on the forum whether they are a Mr-Mrs-Miss-Missus- Male Female, Age..

I even addressed a response to someone yesterday by ........ not sure if you of age that can remember ......

If my, what appears to be misuse of quotation marks has offended ... then please accept my apologies as there was nothing whatsoever intended by them in respect of how you have taken their use.

Jon.


----------



## adz313

New cups courtesy of @0044 - must have been the best packaged parcel I've had in a while!

Beans to cover the gap between LSOL deliveries


----------



## joey24dirt

Finally!!!


----------



## 9719

Up to the top of my wellies and still a long way of the bridge to the outside world.









So instead heres a catch up on this years goodies starting with January's offerings:-









Followed by February









And these were collected from in house









And then there is March:-









So for now the freezer is well stocked, about 3kg, which considering the water level and this coming weekends forecast is a good thing.


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Finally!!!


A batch of towels from 'M'

Jon.


----------



## ohms




----------



## MildredM

mines_abeer said:


> Up to the top of my wellies and still a long way of the bridge to the outside world.
> 
> View attachment 32970


Good grief, mines_abeer, that is impressive. Hope there's no chance of your property flooding


----------



## xpresso

ohms said:


>


Gosh, books, forums, Youtube. internet leading to information overload







.com.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Finally!!!


Nice tape.


----------



## 9719

Mrs *** picked up the following item in a second hand shop whilst out and about on her travels, as she does,









So starting from the top left we have

1) Cafetiere St Uze, France 1945

2) Cafetiere Manufrance traditionalle, France 1970

3) Cafetiere italienne a alcool Stella

4) Cafetiere a acool deux tasses Hellem, France 1950

5) Cafetiere a pression en porcelaine, France 1950

6) Cafetiere italienne a pression quatre tasse

7) Cafetiere traditionnelle, France 1920

8) Cafetiere reversible huit tasses, France

9) Cafetiere traditionnelle en laiton chrome, France

10) Cafetiere a sifflet huit tasses, France

11) Veritable Melio Patents a piston en Pyrex huit tasses, France

12) Cafetiere emaillee traditionnelle, Holland 1880

13) Cafetiere italienne a pression quatre tasses, 1970

14) Cafetiere a piston ''Le fee du cafe'' Faema, France 1960

15) Cafetiere italienne a pression quatre tasses, 1960-1970

16) Cafetiere traditionnelle en porslaine et laiton chrome Selecta, France 1950

So now need to find a spot somewhere near 'Coffee Corner' to display it, bit short on space in that area but I'm sure something can be done, throw out that gert big 'shiny' thing maybe!!


----------



## ashcroc

mines_abeer said:


> Mrs *** picked up the following item in a second hand shop whilst out and about on her travels, as she does,
> 
> View attachment 32975
> 
> 
> So starting from the top left we have
> 
> 1) Cafetiere St Uze, France 1945
> 
> 2) Cafetiere Manufrance traditionalle, France 1970
> 
> 3) Cafetiere italienne a alcool Stella
> 
> 4) Cafetiere a acool deux tasses Hellem, France 1950
> 
> 5) Cafetiere a pression en porcelaine, France 1950
> 
> 6) Cafetiere italienne a pression quatre tasse
> 
> 7) Cafetiere traditionnelle, France 1920
> 
> 8) Cafetiere reversible huit tasses, France
> 
> 9) Cafetiere traditionnelle en laiton chrome, France
> 
> 10) Cafetiere a sifflet huit tasses, France
> 
> 11) Veritable Melio Patents a piston en Pyrex huit tasses, France
> 
> 12) Cafetiere emaillee traditionnelle, Holland 1880
> 
> 13) Cafetiere italienne a pression quatre tasses, 1970
> 
> 14) Cafetiere a piston ''Le fee du cafe'' Faema, France 1960
> 
> 15) Cafetiere italienne a pression quatre tasses, 1960-1970
> 
> 16) Cafetiere traditionnelle en porslaine et laiton chrome Selecta, France 1950
> 
> So now need to find a spot somewhere near 'Coffee Corner' to display it, bit short on space in that area but I'm sure something can be done, throw out that gert big 'shiny' thing maybe!!


I love a good collecting game. How nice of your significant other to set you this challenge.


----------



## 9719

Thanks for the concern @MildredM but fortunately we are well up the 'ney' and away from the wet stuff, 'ney' down this way stands for island as in that world famous place Muchelney that was cut off for weeks in 2012 and again in 2014, and a lot of the houses there as well as elsewhere were not as lucky as we are here. It doesn't get anywhere near our house and would have to rise another 15 meters before entering our front or back door, perhaps in another 50 years or so?????


----------



## ashcroc

mines_abeer said:


> Thanks for the concern @MildredM but fortunately we are well up the 'ney' and away from the wet stuff, 'ney' down this way stands for island as in that world famous place Muchelney that was cut off for weeks in 2012 and again in 2014, and a lot of the houses there as well as elsewhere were not as lucky as we are here. It doesn't get anywhere near our house and would have to rise another 15 meters before entering our front or back door, perhaps in another 50 years or so?????


So glad you didn't decide to buy a house built on a floodplain.


----------



## MildredM

mines_abeer said:


> Thanks for the concern @MildredM but fortunately we are well up the 'ney' and away from the wet stuff, 'ney' down this way stands for island as in that world famous place Muchelney that was cut off for weeks in 2012 and again in 2014, and a lot of the houses there as well as elsewhere were not as lucky as we are here. It doesn't get anywhere near our house and would have to rise another 15 meters before entering our front or back door, perhaps in another 50 years or so?????


Phew! What a relief!

This was the view from our front door across to another lane (not the one directly outside our door) in '07 when we'd had non stop fairly heavy rain for a day and a half. It was a combination of several things though that caused the water to get to this depth!


----------



## ohms

xpresso said:


> Gosh, books, forums, Youtube. internet leading to information overload
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .com.
> 
> Jon.


It's nothing but learning! I guess it helps that my wife works for Waterstones too, I suppose. With such hefty discount, it's hard to say no...


----------



## xpresso

ohms said:


> It's nothing but learning! I guess it helps that my wife works for Waterstones too, I suppose. With such hefty discount, it's hard to say no...


Call me curious BUT, Waterstones in our area incorporates a Costa







...... really.

Jon.


----------



## ohms

xpresso said:


> Call me curious BUT, Waterstones in our area incorporates a Costa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... really.
> 
> Jon.


Yeah, that's changing though. Waterstones are moving their food offerings in house (Cafe W, they call them now) and tying to cater on a local level (using local suppliers). For example up here in Edinburgh/Glasgow - you can get a half decent cup of coffee (they're slightly better trained, using local beans etc..)

Getting there.


----------



## xpresso

ohms said:


> Yeah, that's changing though. Waterstones are moving their food offerings in house (Cafe W, they call them now) and tying to cater on a local level (using local suppliers). For example up here in Edinburgh/Glasgow - you can get a half decent cup of coffee (they're slightly better trained, using local beans etc..)
> 
> Getting there.


For a very brief moment it struck me perhaps an 'Aribica' that is grown at altitude, hardened to the Scottish weather







age on my side and easily side tracked.

But

Local has a different meaning.

Jon.


----------



## ohms

xpresso said:


> For a very brief moment it struck me perhaps an 'Aribica' that is grown at altitude, hardened to the Scottish weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> age on my side and easily side tracked.
> 
> But
> 
> Local has a different meaning.
> 
> Jon.


*sigh*

If you're going to be pedantic about it, let's leave it there.


----------



## xpresso

ohms said:


> *sigh*
> 
> If you're going to be pedantic about it, let's leave it there.


On another tack, how did you get on with the PRV set up ?.

Jon.


----------



## 4515

Todays post included these










Buffalo heart tomato seeds kindly posted from Bulgaria by @bronc

Will be planting them this afternoon


----------



## bronc

working dog said:


> Todays post included these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffalo heart tomato seeds kindly posted from Bulgaria by @bronc
> 
> Will be planting them this afternoon


That was quick!


----------



## xpresso

working dog said:


> Todays post included these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffalo heart tomato seeds kindly posted from Bulgaria by @bronc
> 
> Will be planting them this afternoon


Are they a meaty tomato similar to Alicante ?.

Jon.


----------



## 4515

xpresso said:


> Are they a meaty tomato similar to Alicante ?.
> 
> Jon.


They are meaty. Ive only had them in Bulgaria and it was bronc that prompted me to remember that I wanted to plant them with his post about a month ago requesting ideas on tomatoes to grow. Ironically, they are everywhere in Bulgaria but I didn't know the name and couldn't source them in the UK once I knew the name.

They don't have a lot of seeds and are low acidity. The fruits are pretty big - similar size to beefsteak tomatoes. I doubt I'll get the same flavour due to the sun they get in Bulgaria compared to the UK.

Edit : Googled Alicante and these are a bigger tomato.

Image stolen from the web of what I'm hoping for


----------



## xpresso

working dog said:


> They are meaty. Ive only had them in Bulgaria and it was bronc that prompted me to remember that I wanted to plant them with his post about a month ago requesting ideas on tomatoes to grow. Ironically, they are everywhere in Bulgaria but I didn't know the name and couldn't source them in the UK once I knew the name.
> 
> They don't have a lot of seeds and are low acidity. The fruits are pretty big - similar size to beefsteak tomatoes. I doubt I'll get the same flavour due to the sun they get in Bulgaria compared to the UK.
> 
> Edit : Googled Alicante and these are a bigger tomato.
> 
> Image stolen from the web of what I'm hoping for
> 
> View attachment 33007


They look great tomato's and right up my street, I love those Beefsteak tomato's when we are in France, I generally slice them thick, season them and BarB.

Looking out the window now, a good BarB seems a long way off, not that I'm seasonal, I will BarB all year round.

Jon.


----------



## Tomcanfly

Looks great


----------



## Juba

Good day today. Chemex plus jars

@MildredM thank you for the jars and the card all arrived safely.

Juba


----------



## MildredM

Juba said:


> Good day today. Chemex plus jars
> 
> @MildredM thank you for the jars and the card all arrived safely.
> 
> Juba


Wonderful! Glad the little jars arrived safely. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Juba

Good day today. Chemex plus jars

@MildredM thank you for the jars and the card all arrived safely.










Juba


----------



## MildredM

The lovely folk at The Barn sent some extra samples with my order from Berlin today


















Happy to share them if you want to pay postage - £1 a bag! Message if you'd like beans for filter or espresso with your address and I will get them in the post forthwith - there are 4 x 50g bags of each.


----------



## J_Fo

MildredM said:


> The lovely folk at The Barn sent some extra samples with my order from Berlin today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share them if you want to pay postage - £1 a bag! Message if you'd like beans for filter or espresso with your address and I will get them in the post forthwith - there are 4 x 50g bags of each.


PM sent, fingers crossed I got there in time


----------



## MildredM

Jon_Foster said:


> PM sent, fingers crossed I got there in time


You did! 3 of each to go!


----------



## ohms

MildredM said:


> The lovely folk at The Barn sent some extra samples with my order from Berlin today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share them if you want to pay postage - £1 a bag! Message if you'd like beans for filter or espresso with your address and I will get them in the post forthwith - there are 4 x 50g bags of each.


Which is the espresso, Missy? I'd take 2x50g is that's acceptable? (I wouldn't wanna dial in a bean and waste it before getting a shot out...!)


----------



## MildredM

ohms said:


> Which is the espresso, Missy? I'd take 2x50g is that's acceptable? (I wouldn't wanna dial in a bean and waste it before getting a shot out...!)


They are all different - so I can't send you 2 the same.


----------



## ohms

MildredM said:


> They are all different - so I can't send you 2 the same.


No worries! I'd be happy to try out 2 different ones then.


----------



## ohms

MildredM said:


> They are all different - so I can't send you 2 the same.


No worries! I'd be happy to try out 2 different ones then.


----------



## MildredM

ohms said:


> No worries! I'd be happy to try out 2 different ones then.


Great







Just drop me a message with your address and I will pack them up to post off tomorrow


----------



## ohms

MildredM said:


> Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just drop me a message with your address and I will pack them up to post off tomorrow


Awesome. You're a star.

Side note: I've been meaning to order from The Barn for a while now - any recommendations?


----------



## Banjoman

Not sure if there's an espresso left, but I'd like one if so. Let me know please and I'll pm details. thank you


----------



## ohms

And no, before anyone asks, you can't have my tomatillos.


----------



## MildredM

Just a couple of 50g bags of The Barn filter beans left if anyone would like to try them (£1to cover delivery)


----------



## haz_pro

MildredM said:


> Just a couple of 50g bags of The Barn filter beans left if anyone would like to try them (£1to cover delivery)


Is la isla still available? Asking mainly. Because one of my daughters is called Isla! I'll take it if free please.


----------



## Inspector

i would like to try if any filter beans left @MildredM

Thanks.


----------



## MildredM

haz_pro said:


> Is la isla still available? Asking mainly. Because one of my daughters is called Isla! I'll take it if free please.


Yes, there is! Message details and I will post today


----------



## MildredM

Inspector said:


> i would like to try if any filter beans left @MildredM
> 
> Thanks.


The last bag of filter has been nabbed, sorry @Inspector


----------



## MildredM

All The Barn beans are on their way


----------



## J_Fo

MildredM said:


> All The Barn beans are on their way


Thanks Mildred, very kind of you


----------



## ohms

Big thanks to @MildredM!










Not entirely sure the boy agrees, though...


----------



## J_Fo

Some Rocko Mountain from Foundry, some sample beans from @MildredM (thank you!!) and a 15g VST so I get 3 chances to get a decent espresso rather than 2 chances with my 18g!!


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ yum yum! Glad they arrived safely! Maybe a very, very milky coffee for your little 'un @ohms


----------



## Banjoman

Another thank you to @MildredM ...


----------



## MildredM

Banjoman said:


> Another thank you to @MildredM ...
> 
> View attachment 33078


What a star . . ry table cover


----------



## rdpx

Bulky plug.


----------



## KTD

Long story but more beans, the service from coffee compass is ridiculously good. Ordered at 3pm yesterday and arrived today


----------



## Banjoman

More of that starry tablecloth for a representative sample (one sixrh!) of my new Acme cups ...


----------



## IZ2018

A bit of light reading.


----------



## tassles

Lovely from Campbell & Syme, who have recently started posting things from a webshop, which is great news. Always been a fan of their coffee but it's been difficult to get hold of in the frozen North. 1 250g bag in a big old box though. Only had one cup and I made the mistake of chewing one of the beans I spilled whilst I was grinding and brewing so those notes dominating in my gob. Can't wait to get going with it properly.

AND just a note to say they were super helpful. I fired off a facebook message on a sunday night musing over what to buy saying what I liked and that and asking for a recommendation, just in the hope someone would get back to me in the week, but they answered that evening and helped me choose between coffees I was umming and ahhing about.


----------



## RoA19

Lovely gift received from a friend today. The Union coffee box was really nicely packed & presented - coffee bags wrapped in black tissue paper with description cards.

Nice surprise indeed!


----------



## xpresso

RoA19 said:


> View attachment 33094
> 
> 
> Lovely gift received from a friend today. The Union coffee box was really nicely packed & presented - coffee bags wrapped in black tissue paper with description cards.
> 
> Nice surprise indeed!


We all need friends like this







.............. Jon.


----------



## Inspector

What a surprise from Iron&fire. I ordered hario v60 with 100 filters for £7 (which was a bargain imo) and they sent a complimentary 220grs of their costa rican roast (roasted on 20th March) with my order as well.


----------



## xpresso

Inspector said:


> What a surprise from Iron&fire. I ordered hario v60 with 100 filters for £7 (which was a bargain imo) and they sent a complimentary 220grs of their costa rican roast (roasted on 20th April) with my order as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33097


20th April was that an advance order.....







.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

xpresso said:


> 20th April was that an advance order.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


The delivery van must have a flux capacitor is installed.


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ I wish it WAS mid April ^^^^


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> ^^^^ I wish it WAS mid April ^^^^


Careful what you wish for 'M', only 10% of our Daffs have flowered at the moment and the clocks go forward this Sunday.

Jon.


----------



## J_Fo

Inspector said:


> What a surprise from Iron&fire. I ordered hario v60 with 100 filters for £7 (which was a bargain imo) and they sent a complimentary 220grs of their costa rican roast (roasted on 20th April) with my order as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33097


Hey Inspector, I'm pretty sure that those filters are the ones which are made in Holland that drain quite a bit slower than the Japanese made ones. They still work but wanted to give you the heads up... I was scratching my head as to why my brews were taking so long when I got the same kit...


----------



## Inspector

You can't make mistakes nowadays i see







Thanks @Jon_Foster for the heads up. They are indeed made in Holland. Will try with a coarser grind first then. I don't have any experience with pour over to be fair. Will see how i get on.


----------



## J_Fo

No probs







If you decide to get the Japanese ones at any stage, these are the ones you're after:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VCF-02-100W-1-Piece-Coffee-Filter/dp/B001U7EOYA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1521761435&sr=8-5&keywords=hario+filter


----------



## Juba

Having a go at the RDT










Juba


----------



## ohms

UMMMMMM


----------



## Snakehips

This month's Dog & Hat subscription with a little surprise..........









...... exclusively slipped into my box, a little bag of fudge courtesy of El, Mrs Cupper Joe.

Thank you for that kind thought and I hope other members don't feel too left out.


----------



## MildredM

Excellent - treats galore! Thanks very much D&H AND the wonderful, generous Cupper Joe aka @jlarkin










I am wondering if it is favouritism, Snake


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Excellent - treats galore! Thanks very much D&H AND the wonderful, generous Cupper Joe aka @jlarkin
> 
> I am wondering if it is favouritism, Snake


I'm sure that they will have meant to put two bags of fudge in my box........ so can only assume that there has been a slight c*ck up in the packing department.

You have my address so please be kind enough to post it on.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> I'm sure that they will have meant to put two bags of fudge in my box........ so can only assume that there has been a slight c*ck up in the packing department.
> 
> You have my address so please be kind enough to post it on.


[email protected] @ff


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> [email protected] @ff


Language Mildred !!

The fudge is rather delicious so how about I let you keep it and you just send me the money?


----------



## mmmatron

Didn't get my timing right here but it all smells amazing


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Didn't get my timing right here but it all smells amazing


I think your timing is perfect! You will need lots of lovely beans come next week









Any more tracking updates yet, by the way . . . I seem to recall we didn't get updates Sunday (dispatched Friday) and then it turned up Monday


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> I think your timing is perfect! You will need lots of lovely beans come next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any more tracking updates yet, by the way . . . I seem to recall we didn't get updates Sunday (dispatched Friday) and then it turned up Monday


Had an email from Denis to say he's been unwell and didn't manage to get things in order for shipping today. He'll be sending it Mon/Tues. He did send me the test results, what a service!


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Excellent - treats galore! Thanks very much D&H AND the wonderful, generous Cupper Joe aka @jlarkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if it is favouritism, Snake


I second this, @jlarkin that fudge is amazing, I don't even like irish cream. Do you sell the fudge?


----------



## ashcroc

igm45 said:


> I second this, @jlarkin that fudge is amazing, I don't even like irish cream. Do you sell the fudge?


Mine arrived today also & the fudge is already gone. Many thanks to both El & @jlarkin, it was a wonderful unexpected treat & would love to buy more if you're selling it.


----------



## jlarkin

igm45 said:


> I second this, @jlarkin that fudge is amazing, I don't even like irish cream. Do you sell the fudge?





ashcroc said:


> Mine arrived today also & the fudge is already gone. Many thanks to both El & @jlarkin, it was a wonderful unexpected treat & would love to buy more if you're selling it.


Thanks all (including snakey and Mildred of course) for the lovely comments so far.

We're trying to get all set-up to potentially sell fudge online - at the moment we've had it as an addition to some of our events and El's working hard on lots of exciting and delicious flavour combinations.

We've been trying to gather any feedback and make sure we're really happy with everything before getting too far in. This is one of our largest tests yet - in terms of numbers sent. So this is wonderful to hear thanks!


----------



## igm45

jlarkin said:


> Thanks all (including snakey and Mildred of course) for the lovely comments so far.
> 
> We're trying to get all set-up to potentially sell fudge online - at the moment we've had it as an addition to some of our events and El's working hard on lots of exciting and delicious flavour combinations.
> 
> We've been trying to gather any feedback and make sure we're really happy with everything before getting too far in. This is one of our largest tests yet - in terms of numbers sent. So this is wonderful to hear thanks!


I'm not trying to blow smoke...

Genuinely delicious.

With regards to other flavours/combinations please take this post as an application for the position of product sampler/tester..


----------



## jlarkin

igm45 said:


> With regards to other flavours/combinations please take this post as an application for the position of product sampler/tester..











We're taking these and a chocolate orange fudge to an event tomorrow. We'll let you all know if we have any left ;-).


----------



## ashcroc

jlarkin said:


> View attachment 33120
> 
> 
> We're taking these and a chocolate orange fudge to an event tomorrow. We'll let you all know if we have any left ;-).


The boozy bakewell sounds delicious


----------



## Jony

Ahh very nice.


----------



## igm45

ashcroc said:


> The boozy bakewell sounds delicious


It does. Good luck with the event @jlarkin


----------



## christos_geo

Greedy? Hmm perhaps.. but I know you guys would never judge


----------



## Missy

Happy Saturday.

Awesome fudge. Maybe @jlarkin and @DogandHat should test the market for adding a bag of fudge to on the subs?!


----------



## Muska

I guess I was playing postie as I drove to pick up this job lot of ACME cups


----------



## ashcroc

Muska said:


> I guess I was playing postie as I drove to pick up this job lot of ACME cups


Enjoying a nice espresso whilst taking the picture?


----------



## Muska

Sadly not, one broken from the set (I knew before purchase)


----------



## xpresso

Muska said:


> Sadly not, one broken from the set (I knew before purchase)


You also doubled up on insurance and collected them yourself ....... obviously not a gambling man and steered clear of hassle.







.

Jon.


----------



## yusuf7869

Just got mine







. Thanks @DogandHat.

unfortunatly i cant have the fudge due to the alcohol.


----------



## jlarkin

yusuf7869 said:


> Just got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks @DogandHat.
> 
> unfortunatly i cant have the fudge due to the alcohol.
> 
> View attachment 33134


Sorry Yusuf! If you would PM me your address I'll send you a replacement pack. Your choice of Lemon Fizz or Chocolate Orange?

From

Cupper Joe and El


----------



## nufc1

Received here too. Amazing fudge! Thanks @DogandHat and @jlarkin


----------



## AndyJH

One of Joey24dirt's rather excellent tampers  Custom made to fit the Sage portafilter exactly 

Excellent service and rather fine product


----------



## joey24dirt

AndyJH said:


> One of Joey24dirt's rather excellent tampers  Custom made to fit the Sage portafilter exactly
> 
> Excellent service and rather fine product


Awesome!! Surprised it came today  any problems just let me know mate.


----------



## AndyJH

I was equally surprised but rather pleased as it gave me a chance to try it out


----------



## jlarkin

ashcroc said:


> Mine arrived today also & the fudge is already gone. Many thanks to both El & @jlarkin, it was a wonderful unexpected treat & would love to buy more if you're selling it.


Just thought I'd mention that I've just listed 4 selection packs of fudge on the for sale thread. In case you're interested.

Trying to let you all know but using my phone so only replying to one post.

I uninstall tapatalk because it kept playing up but its a nightmare with the browser on the phone as well!


----------



## coffeechap

Simply beautiful, many many thanks to @joey24dirt for these


----------



## KTD

coffeechap said:


> Simply beautiful, many many thanks to @joey24dirt for these
> 
> View attachment 33180


They look like a boy band


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Not the postie but one of my German consultants bought it over by hand to the UK


----------



## joey24dirt

That there @MildredM certainly knows how to make people smile with her secret care packages. Thank you so much for the lovely surprise. Oh and it's Honeybee, not honeypot. Honeypot is somewhere totally different 










Thanks to foundry also


----------



## Jony

Ok just gone off Rocko mountain this week, so got these again.


----------



## joey24dirt

More.......


----------



## xpresso

I want to know what he does with the old/new/obsolete handles







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> I want to know what he does with the old/new/obsolete handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


They would normally get crushed to get them off (glued on) but I think I've found a way of getting them off to be reused.


----------



## ashcroc

@ joey24dirt Assuming you're also gonna convert them to naked, will the spouts fit a non sage portafilter?


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Assuming you're also gonna convert them to naked, will the spouts fit a non sage portafilter?


No they are a strange metric thread I think. It's a shame as I've got about 20 double spouts sat doing nothing.


----------



## Missy

joey24dirt said:


> No they are a strange metric thread I think. It's a shame as I've got about 20 double spouts sat doing nothing.


Spoutart.


----------



## joey24dirt

Missy said:


> Spoutart.


Haha what like make a collage from them?


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> No they are a strange metric thread I think. It's a shame as I've got about 20 double spouts sat doing nothing.


Damn sage & their non standard apple mentality. Sure you'll find a use for them eventually


----------



## MildredM

I had a delivery yesterday, Wednesday, and I am actually still too traumatised to post photos. It's lurking in the corner of the kitchen, rather like the new girl at school who is too shy to speak to the other kids and who feels totally out of her depth.

I will try and pluck up courage and take some pics today . . .


----------



## yusuf7869

I got my first naked portafilter







.


----------



## Jony

About time^ you will now know what your prep is like.


----------



## yusuf7869

Jony said:


> About time^ you will now know what your prep is like.


Slowly but surely my man


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> They would normally get crushed to get them off (glued on) but I think I've found a way of getting them off to be reused.


And dish the dirt then 'J' is it brutal ?. Jon.



joey24dirt said:


> No they are a strange metric thread I think. It's a shame as I've got about 20 double spouts sat doing nothing.


Probably the metric plumb thread and yet you still a great many fittings in the EU countries marked up BSP and that's before we joined the EU- If they are currently undersize it may be possible to tap out using a 'Plug' tap, failing that you could go the other route, oversize and fit a 'Helicoil'.



MildredM said:


> I had a delivery yesterday, Wednesday, and I am actually still too traumatised to post photos. It's lurking in the corner of the kitchen, rather like the new girl at school who is too shy to speak to the other kids and who feels totally out of her depth.
> 
> I will try and pluck up courage and take some pics today . . .


Hurry up Mildred I'm going out shortly.



yusuf7869 said:


> I got my first naked portafilter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 33256


Enjoy........ Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> And dish the dirt then 'J' is it brutal ?. Jon.
> 
> Probably the metric plumb thread and yet you still a great many fittings in the EU countries marked up BSP and that's before we joined the EU- If they are currently undersize it may be possible to tap out using a 'Plug' tap, failing that you could go the other route, oversize and fit a 'Helicoil'.
> 
> Hurry up Mildred I'm going out shortly.
> 
> Enjoy........ Jon.


It's a little bit brutal. Back off the rubber ring. Clamp pf head in vice with soft jaws. Heat gun on handle to get nice and hot. Then claw hammer or some other levering device to pry off handle using the vice as an anchor. Careful not to chip the black plastic though.


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> It's a little bit brutal. Back off the rubber ring. Clamp pf head in vice with soft jaws. Heat gun on handle to get nice and hot. Then claw hammer or some other levering device to pry off handle using the vice as an anchor. Careful not to chip the black plastic though.


Good Man - The appliance of science.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> Good Man - The appliance of science.
> 
> Jon.


I'm going to make a forked type of levering tool type of thing to aid in the process. The claw hammer tends to slip


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> I'm going to make a forked type of levering tool type of thing to aid in the process. The claw hammer tends to slip


What you could possibly use is one of those tools for cracking off track rod end ball joints 'Splitter'.

Jon.


----------



## DavTee

The postie brings fudge - thanks @jlarkin









I'm not entirely sure how I'm going to live with these at work all day without eating it all!


----------



## 9719

@joey24dirt the following may or then again may not be useful to you?

https://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.nl/2014/07/tije-turning-londinium-portafilter-into.html?m=1


----------



## joey24dirt

********** said:


> @joey24dirt the following may or then again may not be useful to you?
> 
> https://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.nl/2014/07/tije-turning-londinium-portafilter-into.html?m=1


This is how I do them now I can get the handles off the sage gear. Hole cutter then final touched with a boring bar


----------



## AndyJH

Which to try first??


----------



## MildredM

Is this some kind of April Fool's joke or something


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Is this some kind of April Fool's joke or something


Mighty surprised that lot didn't come with it's own bespoke grinder.


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Is this some kind of April Fool's joke or something


So after investing in a Puqpress it's now obsolete 'Gadget Lady' give me a chance......... What you selling next ............. Jon.


----------



## Kitkat

Reading for the Easter weekend


----------



## yusuf7869

Thanks @jlarkin. You guys are awesome loved the flavour tastes better then terrys


----------



## jlarkin

yusuf7869 said:


> You guys are awesome loved the flavour tastes better then terrys


You're very welcome! Glad you like it


----------



## ashcroc

My fudge also arrived today & already well into the 2nd bag! I thought the espresso & the choc orange was good but the boozy bakewell is sublime. 

Thanks @jlarkin & El, I won't have a problem following the directive to 'eat me before 14/4/2018'. If it lasts into April I'll be mighty surprised.


----------



## jlarkin

ashcroc said:


> My fudge also arrived today & already well into the 2nd bag! I thought the espresso & the choc orange was good but the boozy bakewell is sublime.
> 
> Thanks @jlarkin & El, I won't have a problem following the directive to 'eat me before 14/4/2018'. If it lasts into April I'll be mighty surprised.


Awesome! We've both got great big grins going now. Very happy you're enjoying it.


----------



## Jony

This.


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> This.


It appears it's been repackaged. Hope the contents are ok.


----------



## Jony

Me to not opened yet, been busy.


----------



## xpresso

ashcroc said:


> It appears it's been repackaged. Hope the contents are ok.


I am in awe of the multi lingual couriers that have delivered to our abode, two parcels, one gaping open, the other was passed to me in two parts, the box containing the item and the outer wrapping.

Jon.


----------



## Kitkat

Technically these came yesterday and not today but...

oh happy days! Coffee and chocolate - what more does one need? (There is some rave coffee on the way to even up the coffee to chocolate ratio of deliveries)


----------



## xpresso

Kitkat said:


> Technically these came yesterday and not today but...
> 
> oh happy days! Coffee and chocolate - what more does one need? (There is some rave coffee on the way to even up the coffee to chocolate ratio of deliveries)


Far too many for one person to comprehend an order of consumption, I'm only free for the next three days........... Jon.


----------



## Jony

All is well.


----------



## Snakehips

Jony said:


> All is well.


Fantastic.... Enjoy!


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> All is well.


Deliveries to-day OR just got home and found it 'Rount back' ........ Jon.


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ whoop whoop!! Happy Monolith Coni Day


----------



## mmmatron

An early collection...


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> An early collection...


What a VERY big Easter Egg!!! Oh I am SO flipping eggsited for you









Enjoy the unpacking bit!


----------



## xpresso

mmmatron said:


> An early collection...


And yet another DHL parcel with the 'Repacked label tape' .....

Enjoy it's contents.

Jon.


----------



## Kitkat

More coffee. Just in case the delivery from the other day isn't enough. Would hate to run out of coffee.


----------



## mmmatron

xpresso said:


> And yet another DHL parcel with the 'Repacked label tape' .....
> 
> Enjoy it's contents.
> 
> Jon.


Customs like a rummage to check the base isn't filled with cocaine


----------



## iulianato

Revisiting the Union...


----------



## ashcroc

iulianato said:


> Revisiting the Union...


That bobo has to be one of my favourites. Before I tried it I was almost universally on darker roasts.


----------



## iulianato

ashcroc said:


> That bobo has to be one of my favourites. Before I tried it I was almost universally on darker roasts.


Yes, it is one of my favorites too. It tastes and smells amazing.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Got one of them smart plugs.....no more turning on the machine with my hands like a pleb


----------



## KTD

jj-x-ray said:


> Got one of them smart plugs.....no more turning on the machine with my hands like a pleb


Get out of bed and wait half hour for a coffee, madness. Absolute madness.


----------



## ashcroc

KTD said:


> Get out of bed and wait half hour for a coffee, madness. Absolute madness.


Been considering one of those so I can turn the machine on ready for when I get home from work.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Been considering one of those so I can turn the machine on ready for when I get home from work.


I've had one for the Oscar for about two weeks now. Brilliant bit of kit. Almost caught me out though. Made a flat white at 9.56am and the timer turns it off at 10am lol. Close!


----------



## jj-x-ray

ashcroc said:


> Been considering one of those so I can turn the machine on ready for when I get home from work.


Was very easy to set up, works great either on timer or on demand, lots of nice features on the app......very happy bunny

You should see my huge smug grin as I turn my classic on with my phone









I feel like I've arrived


----------



## joey24dirt

Nice little haul today. New kit for at work and some distributor spinner things to mod


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> Nice little haul today. New kit for at work and some distributor spinner things to mod


What you planning to mod? Part of me wonders if those distributors are a touch too shallow. I've seen the OCD one and, from memory, I'm pretty sure it's ridges are a little deeper?


----------



## joey24dirt

ohms said:


> What you planning to mod? Part of me wonders if those distributors are a touch too shallow. I've seen the OCD one and, from memory, I'm pretty sure it's ridges are a little deeper?


I'm just going to take it down to 53.5mm to fit the sage equipment. They seem ok as they are but definitely work better doing wdt before using one.


----------



## Rhys

ohms said:


> What you planning to mod? Part of me wonders if those distributors are a touch too shallow. I've seen the OCD one and, from memory, I'm pretty sure it's ridges are a little deeper?


I know with mine, I use a Londinium distribution thing first then a quick spin with one of the cheapy one and that leaves a perfect bed to tamp.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Picked some of this up. Still using preground until my grinder arrives...


----------



## Jacko112

Little gift from Mildred


----------



## ohms

Rhys said:


> I know with mine, I use a Londinium distribution thing first then a quick spin with one of the cheapy one and that leaves a perfect bed to tamp.


Is that the funnel & whisk number? Looked at that, seemed a touch expensive for what it was, iirc.


----------



## Rhys

A box appeared....


----------



## Jony

@Rhys MM some sort of Ek gear


----------



## Rhys

Jony said:


> @Rhys MM some sort of Ek gear


I don't own an EK. It is grinder related though


----------



## Jony

Rhys said:


> I don't own an EK. It is grinder related though


I know you don't. That's why I'm wondering,haha


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> I don't own an EK. It is grinder related though


Dosing tool?


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> I don't own an EK. It is grinder related though


Ahhhh an alignment tool


----------



## GingerBen

@Rhys from what I've seen on instagram those boxes contain shiny delights! Something cool for your M3 then I suspect....dosing or alignment??


----------



## coffeechap

Rhys said:


> A box appeared....


Oooooo can I guess?


----------



## Rhys

coffeechap said:


> Oooooo can I guess?


Be my guest


----------



## fatboyslim

Roasted yesterday, very excited to try this.


----------



## Kyle T

I received two things today


----------



## ashcroc

Kyle T said:


> I received two things today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33372
> View attachment 33374


Hope you read the review for the hill & valley before purchasing it!


----------



## jj-x-ray

Some goodies from compass and foundry


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> A box appeared....


Have you opened it yet *getting impatient now*


----------



## Juba

A foundation brush... not for my wife. Works great for the grinder

?

Juba


----------



## Jony

You sure,ha


----------



## Rhys

Box of bits wasn't as exciting as I wish it was... In fact the box looks more exciting than the contents ( wish it was bigger and a lot heavier







)










A selection of wipers for the M3.


----------



## Jony

Shocker!#LETDOWN


----------



## Juba

Rhys said:


> Box of bits wasn't as exciting as I wish it was... In fact the box looks more exciting than the contents ( wish it was bigger and a lot heavier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A selection of wipers for the M3.


Wipers for M3???? What's for?

Juba


----------



## Jony

The tears away! because of a plastic funnel.


----------



## DavidBondy

Rhys said:


> Box of bits wasn't as exciting as I wish it was... In fact the box looks more exciting than the contents ( wish it was bigger and a lot heavier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A selection of wipers for the M3.


Take my word for the fact that they can be a total bugger to get working properly. Trimming to just the right length then bending to wipe properly was the biggest challenge I faced with my M3.

Had I not moved it onto to Dave (and thence to you), I have dropped the grinder off with Frank on my next trip to Southern Germany and had him fit one. I'd then have collected it on the way home.

Good luck with them!


----------



## Rhys

DavidBondy said:


> Take my word for the fact that they can be a total bugger to get working properly. Trimming to just the right length then bending to wipe properly was the biggest challenge I faced with my M3.
> 
> Had I not moved it onto to Dave (and thence to you), I have dropped the grinder off with Frank on my next trip to Southern Germany and had him fit one. I'd then have collected it on the way home.
> 
> Good luck with them!


I fitted one Coffeechap sent me without any problems, though it was the thinner one. Frank has kindly offered to fit them if I get stuck. I tend to have a lot of patience with anything like this, which helps. I got these off Frank so I have a spare one, and to send Coffeechap one to replace the one he sent me.

I've also got some spare belts on order from Versalab, and the worked out at £30 each - which was a lot less than I expected tbh.


----------



## DavidBondy

Rhys said:


> I fitted one Coffeechap sent me without any problems, though it was the thinner one. Frank has kindly offered to fit them if I get stuck. I tend to have a lot of patience with anything like this, which helps. I got these off Frank so I have a spare one, and to send Coffeechap one to replace the one he sent me.
> 
> I've also got some spare belts on order from Versalab, and the worked out at £30 each - which was a lot less than I expected tbh.


I've got a brand new belt here which I bought a spare and never used. I think it cost me nearer £60 with shipping and tax. Likewise, when I bought a Versalab wiper set shortly before I sold the grinder to Dave, they were about £100 with shipping and tax. Make me an offer on the belt if you want it.


----------



## Stanic

How lovely to come back from vacation and find these on the veranda









@jlarkin, thanks for a bit of UK taste







these are so great, I've tried a bit of each and the lemon fizz are my favourite









Big thanks also to @MrShades for the E61 naked portafilter! Hope to use it soon









Last but not least, some beans from Rave, will try them out tomorrow


----------



## jlarkin

Stanic said:


> How lovely to come back from vacation and find these on the veranda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jlarkin, thanks for a bit of UK taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are so great, I've tried a bit of each and the lemon fizz are my favourite
> 
> View attachment 33385
> 
> 
> ]


Excellent, very pleased that they made it and you're enjoying them. I really liked the lemon Fizz!


----------



## Rhys

Cups... c/o @russe11










Other one is still packaged up


----------



## malling

looking forward to this


----------



## iulianato

More fuel arived yesterday.


----------



## ajohn

I had 2 things this morning. Some how I ordered the wrong beans from Redber.







I thought it was their mistake so phoned them. Then found that I had ordered what they had sent. Place another order later than their next day deadline and my beans arrived today.

I'm not keen on using scales on a machine so thought I would try the other way
















These don't break unless they are dropped, a bit like scales but probably more robust and they are waterproof.

It leaves me wondering about ristretto and shot time?

John

-


----------



## jj-x-ray

ajohn said:


> I had 2 things this morning. Some how I ordered the wrong beans from Redber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was their mistake so phoned them. Then found that I had ordered what they had sent. Place another order later than their next day deadline and my beans arrived today.
> 
> I'm not keen on using scales on a machine so thought I would try the other way
> 
> View attachment 33400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These don't break unless they are dropped, a bit like scales but probably more robust and they are waterproof.
> 
> It leaves me wondering about ristretto and shot time?
> 
> John
> 
> -


Just make sure they are dishwasher proof....I removed all the lettering from my rhino wares one


----------



## MildredM

How will you judge the weight in a volumetric glass though? Just interested.


----------



## ajohn

MildredM said:


> How will you judge the weight in a volumetric glass though? Just interested.


1g = 1 ml. Differences of density just aren't worth worrying about







unless an awful lot of grounds come out. IMHO anyway. The main aim is consistency as I see it and it would be pretty easy to see what the weight of the shot is anyway if needed. It'll be interesting to see if there are significant density changes over water.

The other aspects is that some video's suggest anyone who goes on a barista course is likely to be given something similar.







I have seen one UK video.








My wife wont have a dishwasher in the house. Not sure why. Maybe it's stories of people filling them for several days and then using them or ............ I just don't know. As it stands we waste a lot of hot water swilling the dishes before washing them and really stubborn stuff sometimes gets bleach. I'm fitting a new kitchen and have left scope for one. It's currently occupied by the washing machine -







If we move my workshop will become the utility room. If she changes her mind the washing machine could go under the sink in my workshop, not an easy fit though.

John

-


----------



## ashcroc

ajohn said:


> 1g = 1 ml. Differences of density just aren't worth worrying about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless an awful lot of grounds come out. IMHO anyway. The main aim is consistency as I see it and it would be pretty easy to see what the weight of the shot is anyway if needed. It'll be interesting to see if there are significant density changes over water.
> 
> The other aspects is that some video's suggest anyone who goes on a barista course is likely to be given something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen one UK video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife wont have a dishwasher in the house. Not sure why. Maybe it's stories of people filling them for several days and then using them or ............ I just don't know. As it stands we waste a lot of hot water swilling the dishes before washing them and really stubborn stuff sometimes gets bleach. I'm fitting a new kitchen and have left scope for one. It's currently occupied by the washing machine -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we move my workshop will become the utility room. If she changes her mind the washing machine could go under the sink in my workshop, not an easy fit though.
> 
> John
> 
> -


You bought a volumetric shot glass to measure pure water? That's literally the only way you could ever get 1g = 1 ml.


----------



## Stanic

ajohn said:


> 1g = 1 ml. .
> 
> John
> 
> -


Not true with espresso


----------



## ohms

New mug!


----------



## Grimley

Reason for buying this:

I'm meeting up with the books author @LCF next week for him to sign it. I have plans for said book once signed which I will reveal on my twitter feed.


----------



## CageyH

Three kilos of coffee.

1kg of Moka Yrgacheffe in a light roast.

1kg of Moka Sidama Nyala in a medium roast.

1kg of "Le red candy" which is a Brazilian/Ethiopian medium blend.

All by Cafes Lugat.


----------



## xpresso

CageyH said:


> Three kilos of coffee.
> 
> 1kg of Moka Yrgacheffe in a light roast.
> 
> 1kg of Moka Sidama Nyala in a medium roast.
> 
> 1kg of "Le red candy" which is a Brazilian/Ethiopian medium blend.
> 
> All by Cafes Lugat.


So what will you brew after Tuesday







Have you used these beans before ?.

Jon.


----------



## ajohn

Stanic said:


> Not true with espresso


Ig = 1ml of water isn't exact either. Coffee - I'll measure it and doubt if it has any real significance at all otherwise people would be measuring extraction via weight. Either way the aim is consistency.

John

-


----------



## MildredM

ajohn said:


> Ig = 1ml of water isn't exact either. Coffee - I'll measure it and doubt if it has any real significance at all otherwise people would be measuring extraction via weight. Either way the aim is consistency.
> 
> John
> 
> -


But . . . With volume you are surely relying on a visual though which isn't going to be exactly consistent surely. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Stanic

ajohn said:


> Ig = 1ml of water isn't exact either. Coffee - I'll measure it and doubt if it has any real significance at all otherwise people would be measuring extraction via weight. Either way the aim is consistency.
> 
> John
> 
> -


If you want to measure consistently by volume no problem, just adjust to decreasing amount of crema as the beans age


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> But . . . With volume you are surely relying on a visual though which isn't going to be exactly consistent surely. Just my opinion, of course.


That and the fact that crema is part air, so volume alters as the beans degass.

There goes consistency.


----------



## igm45

Stanic said:


> If you want to measure consistently by volume no problem, just adjust to decreasing amount of crema as the beans age


Snap.


----------



## xpresso

Expansion, when weights & measure people check metered beer distribution points they usually kill the 'Head'.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

New parting tips and a new filter head to be chopped up


----------



## MildredM

Pressure washer, k'archer K4 and that's my Birthday sorted!


----------



## PPapa

A change for once...


----------



## xpresso

PPapa said:


> A change for once...


CAMP Chickory Coffee started to employ the use of flip tops, how's that work ?.

Jon.


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Pressure washer, k'archer K4 and that's my Birthday sorted!


H.B. hours of fun to be had with a k4 although not recommended for the dog!


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> H.B. hours of fun to be had with a k4 although not recommended for the dog!


Thanks! It's not until May but you can't start too early









No, not the dog - it would blow her away!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Played postie for myself this afternoon. Collected an ebay bargain- a kitchen trolley to proudly display some of the coffee gear. I reckon this could conveniently wheel through to my bedroom for those rough mornings....


----------



## Norvin

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> Played postie for myself this afternoon. Collected an ebay bargain- a kitchen trolley to proudly display some of the coffee gear. I reckon this could conveniently wheel through to my bedroom for those rough mornings....


Are you referring to the coffee equipment or the wine?

Love the molegrips.


----------



## xpresso

Norvin said:


> Are you referring to the coffee equipment or the wine?
> 
> Love the molegrips.


Are they a gripping side line you've gone into ????.

Jon.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Norvin said:


> Are you referring to the coffee equipment or the wine?
> 
> Love the molegrips.


I think the wine could well be more of a cause than a cure....

The inside of the steam knob is pretty stripped out and I still haven't got around to finding a new one. It's hardly the most ergonomic solution but it's worked for the best part of a year now


----------



## ashcroc

caffeinatedtrombonist said:


> I think the wine could well be more of a cause than a cure....
> 
> The inside of the steam knob is pretty stripped out and I still haven't got around to finding a new one. It's hardly the most ergonomic solution but it's worked for the best part of a year now


Here ya go. The molegripa look like a good solution though.


----------



## Obnic

Bah ha ha ha ha!










Not really the postie and not really coffee but..... Bah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## 9719

Obnic said:


> Bah ha ha ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really the postie and not really coffee but..... Bah ha ha ha ha!


If not already done go get proper training and safety clothing/equipment Bah ha ha ha ha

Word associations come to mind!


----------



## Obnic

********** said:


> If not already done go get proper training and safety clothing/equipment Bah ha ha ha ha
> 
> Word associations come to mind!


Have watched all Bruce Campbell training videos:










I am now the Muppet apex predator!


----------



## Stanic

fortunately the swiss forests are well protected


----------



## ajohn

********** said:


> If not already done go get proper training and safety clothing/equipment Bah ha ha ha ha
> 
> Word associations come to mind!


I wouldn't be without one. I bought my first electric one when B&D bought out a famous name and got them to produce a small electric one, long time ago and still going strong. A big tree came later so bought a Bosch one with a bigger blade. Took down a huge fir tree with it. All went ok until I took of a long heavy limb sticking out of it, hit me and could have cracked some ribs but just got bruised. It was probably about 40ft tall or more and i could get it to fall where I wanted. It had split into 2 large main trunks. - got a tree surgeon to remove the other one as it needed climbing. Something I wont do if it looks tricky and involves much height.

Another needed removing last year. No way could I get it to fall without hitting something so tree surgeon again. He had just visited some one who he had done work for before who was in a sorry state. DIY job and fell - hips finished up way up his body and crutches for life.








A cautionary tale - some times it's better to give the tree surgeon his couple of hundred quid. His mulcher is much better than mine too. These things can cut down many really large trees.

John

-


----------



## Stanic

Well I had to pick it up..some stuff from Cafelat


----------



## El carajillo

Obnic said:


> Bah ha ha ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really the postie and not really coffee but..... Bah ha ha ha ha!


Thats not a knife -------






1400 mm cutter bar


----------



## joey24dirt

El carajillo said:


> Thats not a knife -------
> View attachment 33482


You think that's impressive. Check this little thing out....


----------



## MildredM

El carajillo said:


> Thats not a knife -------
> View attachment 33482


Looks nicely run in


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> You think that's impressive. Check this little thing out....


Iaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn . . . You know it's my Birthday soon . . . . WANT!!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Iaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn . . . You know it's my Birthday soon . . . . WANT!!


A little bit extreme from pruning though haha. I dare say you'd get a few noise complaints.


----------



## xpresso

I've had this tool, a very close friend about 30 years and only replaced the body & motor three times and the bar & chain four, it's been a great tool.










Jon.


----------



## ajohn

El carajillo said:


> Thats not a knife -------
> View attachment 33482
> 1400 mm cutter bar










I reckon it's a bit like lawn mowers. Petrol great but not used all year round so when it comes out there is always the chance that it just wont start. Electric just needs plugging in.

Going on the other B&D one that has been posted sounds like I bought my B&D at the right time. Just after they bought McCulloch so they designed it. Interesting area. I also have a B&D mains drill bought after they took over Elu. 3/8 to keep the size down so I fitted a 1/2" chuck. I bought it after destroying B&D's own 1/2" drill on one hole in concrete. No problems at all with the B&D that was really an Elu. The dealer dug it out for me - old stock and only one left.

John

-


----------



## Jony

Classic Trigger^ ha


----------



## RoA19

New custom Frank Green 8oz cup arrived today. 20% off from Frank Green on Facebook after I left it in the basket for a few hours lol


----------



## xpresso

xpresso said:


> I've had this tool, a very close friend about 30 years and only replaced the body & motor three times and the bar & chain four, it's been a great tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon.





ajohn said:


> I reckon it's a bit like lawn mowers. Petrol great but not used all year round so when it comes out there is always the chance that it just wont start. Electric just needs plugging in.
> 
> Going on the other B&D one that has been posted sounds like I bought my B&D at the right time. Just after they bought McCulloch so they designed it. Interesting area. I also have a B&D mains drill bought after they took over Elu. 3/8 to keep the size down so I fitted a 1/2" chuck. I bought it after destroying B&D's own 1/2" drill on one hole in concrete. No problems at all with the B&D that was really an Elu. The dealer dug it out for me - old stock and only one left.
> 
> John
> 
> -


My sentiments exactly, I do have two petrol machines but will always use the electric if available.



Jony said:


> Classic Trigger^ ha


I couldn't resist !!!!.

Allow me to introduce you to the rest of the team, I wouldn't like to even guess how many ton's of tree wood they have felled and logged and they are still on the original motors.










Jon.


----------



## Jameszee

Looking forward to firing this up a bit later







If someone could also advise how to rotate images, that would be appreciated too


----------



## Obnic

El carajillo said:


> Thats not a knife -------
> View attachment 33482
> 1400 mm cutter bar


...now THIS is a knife.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Mystery box.... Well not that much of a mystery


----------



## ashcroc

jj-x-ray said:


> Mystery box.... Well not that much of a mystery


New vase for your daffodils?


----------



## jj-x-ray

ashcroc said:


> New vase for your daffodils?


Ha. New mignon specialita. My first proper grinder. Looks good in tiffany blue.


----------



## jj-x-ray

oh and i should say thanks to Bella Barista for packing it so well and ensuring a quick delivery!

They were even kind enough to pop in a bag of Milk Buster beans. Really appreciated!


----------



## AndyJH

Start learning my workflow all over again


----------



## joey24dirt

AndyJH said:


> Start learning all over again


Yes mate! Looks awesome


----------



## AndyJH

joey24dirt said:


> Yes mate! Looks awesome


''Tis very nice, superb renovation by Jim


----------



## joey24dirt

AndyJH said:


> ''Tis very nice, superb renovation by Jim


Wouldn't expect anything less. That man is a legend


----------



## MildredM

jj-x-ray said:


> oh and i should say thanks to Bella Barista for packing it so well and ensuring a quick delivery!
> 
> They were even kind enough to pop in a bag of Milk Buster beans. Really appreciated!


They are lovely like that! A really decent, helpful, trusted retailer


----------



## kennyboy993

jj-x-ray said:


> Ha. New mignon specialita. My first proper grinder. Looks good in tiffany blue.


Awesome colour again from Eureka - why is nobody else doing these magnificent colours


----------



## jj-x-ray

kennyboy993 said:


> Awesome colour again from Eureka - why is nobody else doing these magnificent colours


I know....makes me want to get a ford anglia and a fedora









Don Draper style


----------



## J_Fo

DOCASA Kenyan Juice box & Columbian Eastern Promise (for my bro), had the Juice Box last week in Tap, up there with the best pourovers I've had, hoping I can get mine close...


----------



## Rakesh

Been dying to get this ever since I had it at Takk, very unique and delicious coffee.


----------



## Kyle T

Shiny new Decent calibrated tamper and basket plus a new Motta distribution tool.


----------



## jj-x-ray

@kylet tell us how get on with that Motta tool...I was looking at it the other day

I got various goodies today, my wife thinks Im starting to take the p*ss a bit at the mo.

Ims screen and lovely brass shower screen holder (looks so much better than the cast aluminium stock ones)

Also some great illy mugs hand delivered by the forums own coffeechap


----------



## Kyle T

@jj-x-ray I've used it twice tonight and so far I'm unsure. I bought it because I bought a cheap one from amazon which didn't seem to be deep enough to distribute the coffee, however the Motta seems to be too deep almost tamping the coffee. I will persevere and report back.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Kyle T said:


> @jj-x-ray I've used it twice tonight and so far I'm unsure. I bought it because I bought a cheap one from amazon which didn't seem to be deep enough to distribute the coffee, however the Motta seems to be too deep almost tamping the coffee. I will persevere and report back.


Are they not adjustable?


----------



## J_Fo

Really looking forward to cracking this one open


----------



## Kyle T

jj-x-ray said:


> Are they not adjustable?


No, well the Motta isn't. The cheaper one actually is


----------



## L&R

More gold or brass


----------



## rob177palmer

L&R said:


> More gold or brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33584


That looks superb! Far more striking than a modern classic


----------



## DavecUK

I got a white 120V Niche with a US plug and a US to UK voltage converter. I won't post a photo because it looks exactly the same as the other white Niche.


----------



## jj-x-ray

L&R said:


> More gold or brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33584


do you expect me to talk goldfinger?


----------



## ncrc51

DavecUK said:


> I got a white 120V Niche with a US plug and a US to UK voltage converter. I won't post a photo because it looks exactly the same as the other white Niche.


Are you doing a test of the U.S. voltage configuration? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## DavecUK

ncrc51 said:


> Are you doing a test of the U.S. voltage configuration? Would be much appreciated.


Yes absolutely ☺


----------



## ncrc51




----------



## Stanic

BWT magnesium remineralising cartridges for my maxtra jug, they came with a double walled glass espresso cup which is rather nice


----------



## PPapa

These guys are massive...


----------



## xpresso

PPapa said:


> These guys are massive...


Need to change to 'Flat' burrs in your profile image







.

Jon.


----------



## PPapa

xpresso said:


> Need to change to 'Flat' burrs in your profile image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


I still use a Feldgrind during weekdays for AeroPress... 

There's also a post on muppetry incoming...


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Rhys

Not coffee related.. but just as expensive...



























Bought this the other day from Steyr UK, as I happen to know them (Harry Preston from Steyr UK is a member of my club and his son Simon lives near me).

Spent a good few hours setting up the grip and sighting it in.










5 shots at 10m.


----------



## joey24dirt

Rhys said:


> Not coffee related.. but just as expensive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this the other day from Steyr UK, as I happen to know them (Harry Preston from Steyr UK is a member of my club and his son Simon lives near me).
> 
> Spent a good few hours setting up the grip and sighting it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 shots at 10m.


Pretty good when you can only count 4 holes


----------



## nobby shortbread

Not quite the postie but a few hand outs and purchases from this mornings outing


----------



## xpresso

nobby shortbread said:


> Not quite the postie but a few hand outs and purchases from this mornings outing
> 
> View attachment 33642


Fair assortment there and 'Drinking Chocolate' duly noted.

Jon.


----------



## cloughy

My first grinder and a few other bits to get me going!


----------



## GingerBen

Beans


----------



## icom102

What coffee machine have you?


----------



## GingerBen

More beans! Looking forward to trying these when they are ready. Not sure about the new branding but the 250g letterbox friendly bags are great.


----------



## joey24dirt

More foundry (this time getting the discount code right )

Some for me and some for a friend to try.










Loving the new labels also


----------



## ohms

Not quite coffee, but...


----------



## jj-x-ray

im just about getting to grips with the rio joey......burning through em in the process tho :/


----------



## iulianato

joey24dirt said:


> More foundry (this time getting the discount code right )
> 
> Some for me and some for a friend to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the new labels also


The logo is more appropriate now and I love it too but I love more the roasts they produce.


----------



## Stanic

Rave-in' it away


----------



## MildredM

Oops . . . This could be the next Busy Little Men photo shoot


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Oops . . . This could be the next Busy Little Men photo shoot


Drum roll -- Red Carpet -- The premiere







opcorn:................ Yes two of us will attend.

Jon.


----------



## CallumT

MildredM said:


> Oops . . . This could be the next Busy Little Men photo shoot


Intrigued to see what colour you opted for, love the purple one you have already


----------



## MildredM

CallumT said:


> Intrigued to see what colour you opted for, love the purple one you have already


ColourS plural









It's so flipping good!!


----------



## cloughy

Looking forward to comparisons with the old basket!


----------



## joey24dirt

Today's post was a funny one...it definitely gave me the giglers (I'm sorry )










Giglers for the Oscar and an apology biscuit from DPD haha. Anyone else had the pleasure of receiving one of these?!


----------



## MildredM

This came yesterday - can't wait to get stuck in after the weekend


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Today's post was a funny one...it definitely gave me the giglers (I'm sorry )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giglers for the Oscar and an apology biscuit from DPD haha. Anyone else had the pleasure of receiving one of these?!


Haha! Almost worth something going wrong to get one


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Today's post was a funny one...it definitely gave me the giglers (I'm sorry )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giglers for the Oscar and an apology biscuit from DPD haha. Anyone else had the pleasure of receiving one of these?!


That needs framing next to the front door!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> That needs framing next to the front door!


They struggle to find my front door, that's why I got it in the first place haha


----------



## jj-x-ray

joey24dirt said:


> Today's post was a funny one...it definitely gave me the giglers (I'm sorry )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giglers for the Oscar and an apology biscuit from DPD haha. Anyone else had the pleasure of receiving one of these?!


what the hell!...............theyve messed me about plenty of times and ive never received biscuit one. humph


----------



## joey24dirt

jj-x-ray said:


> what the hell!...............theyve messed me about plenty of times and ive never received biscuit one. humph


Just for the record, it tasted like paper. Not sure if I was meant to eat the white bit haha.


----------



## ohms

Couple of coffees (the la Cabra I won from @jeebsy, actually!) a Williams & Johnson Brazilian, new dash cam and a new vinyl (admittedly not a great cover, Maynard..). Good day, I'd say


----------



## cloughy

Coffee storage sorted, really decent quality.


----------



## Rhys

Not coffee related, except I took some with me on my 250 mile roadtrip









Something to help me on my allotment.. Bad backs don't like digging..










BCS 730 with rotavator attachment..










Scythe bar attachment..










..and a huge shredder/chipper thing.

If I bought this lot new it would've cost me more than the Speedster, as it was it cost me the same as a used EK43 (..just to tie it into a coffee theme)

The shredder/chipper needs some work doing to it (bits were supplied) and the lot only just fit into my little van (had to measure it all out before hand to make sure it would fit.)


----------



## xpresso

Rhys said:


> Not coffee related, except I took some with me on my 250 mile roadtrip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something to help me on my allotment.. Bad backs don't like digging..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCS 730 with rotavator attachment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scythe bar attachment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and a huge shredder/chipper thing.
> 
> If I bought this lot new it would've cost me more than the Speedster, as it was it cost me the same as a used EK43 (..just to tie it into a coffee theme)
> 
> The shredder/chipper needs some work doing to it (bits were supplied) and the lot only just fit into my little van (had to measure it all out before hand to make sure it would fit.)


Cultivator looks like it'll clean up as new, doesn't appear to have done a deal of work, did you get the alternate wheel attachments ?.

Jon.


----------



## filthynines

Over a week late, but wanted to record my purchases from the London Coffee Festival. Beans from Girls Who Grind, Square Mile, and @Redemption. Love Redemption's concept.


----------



## ohms

Not coffee related, unfortunately. But Record Store Day 2018 purchases!


----------



## Rhys

xpresso said:


> Cultivator looks like it'll clean up as new, doesn't appear to have done a deal of work, did you get the alternate wheel attachments ?.
> 
> Jon.


The seller said it had done around 3 hours work, and judging by the tines they are still squared off, not rounded like all the ones I've seen. Alternate wheel attachments? Are you getting confused with the titchy ones that have wheels on the axle when you remove the tines? I can get a wheel to fasten onto the rotavator box but they are expensive and I don't need one.

I am looking to get a trailed ridger to go with it though, and a quick release coupling.


----------



## xpresso

Rhys said:


> The seller said it had done around 3 hours work, and judging by the tines they are still squared off, not rounded like all the ones I've seen. Alternate wheel attachments? Are you getting confused with the titchy ones that have wheels on the axle when you remove the tines? I can get a wheel to fasten onto the rotavator box but they are expensive and I don't need one.
> 
> I am looking to get a trailed ridger to go with it though, and a quick release coupling.


These that are usually the same diameter as the wheel. Far left in the line up.............

http://www.bcsagri.it/en/product/accessory/two-wheel-tractors-537a86a1a2387c0e627b23c9/wheels-54c210d3fd6088411b36e96c

Jon.


----------



## Obnic

Spiffy new Airscape containers. The last of my Coffee Compass airvalve containers finally gave up the ghost last week after more than five loyal years.


----------



## Jony

These, not used them before.


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> These, not used them before.


Enjoy the reading.


----------



## Stanic

IMS baskets, many thanks to @aled


----------



## Big Pete

You will love the airscape containers, I use them and they are the mutts nuts

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## DavTee

ohms said:


> Not coffee related, unfortunately. But Record Store Day 2018 purchases!


Loved that Incubus album back in the day - what a classic!


----------



## johnnyka7

Order from Blue Box Coffee arrived yesterday. Very nice package. Curious to try this coffee from Colombia with my new Pharos grinder


----------



## cloughy

First one from Foundry


----------



## Stanic

cloughy said:


> First one from Foundry


Looking good


----------



## jj-x-ray

cloughy said:


> First one from Foundry


Good luck 

I intend to purchase more of this


----------



## DavTee

He bring beans for Berlin







Great service - fast delivery. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## johnbudding

A little parcel from Workshop arrived today. I sold my Baratza Sette 270W due to a move over to brewed and decided to go for the Wilfa and see how the Niche is doing after a few months of release. I love the footprint, quieter volume, and ease of use - looking forward to seeing how it pans out


----------



## GingerBen

Not the postie but a chap dropped off a rather nice grinder







now I just need to go back to school and learn to measure.... feet coming off soon


----------



## Missy

Nothing. Absolutely chuffing nothing. Yesterday. Except a red card. It's my day off today. And my small people are also off. So I woke up at 6am walked the dogs and was waiting on the steps of the sorting office at 7am to retrieve my precious coffee. Hallelujah it was there. A worthwhile trip all round, with a donation to the nappy library waiting too.


----------



## hotmetal

GingerBen said:


> Not the postie but a chap dropped off a rather nice grinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I just need to go back to school and learn to measure.... feet coming off soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 33852


R58 and Mythos - sweet! Despite having an E37S when I used a Mythos in a training session I was so impressed by the distribution I nearly got a dose of upgraditis, but for the size of it. Enjoy it and do report back.

_______

The only V8 I'm likely to own comes in one litre tetrapaks and tastes like celery.

Cushions were invented by women to stop men from sitting on the sofa.


----------



## GingerBen

hotmetal said:


> R58 and Mythos - sweet! Despite having an E37S when I used a Mythos in a training session I was so impressed by the distribution I nearly got a dose of upgraditis, but for the size of it. Enjoy it and do report back.
> 
> _______
> 
> The only V8 I'm likely to own comes in one litre tetrapaks and tastes like celery.
> 
> Cushions were invented by women to stop men from sitting on the sofa.


thanks, it's a joy to use that's for sure. Still getting to know it of course but the distribution is silly good. It really is tap and tamp and that's it. I've got a thread in the Eureka forum which I'll log some thoughts/questions etc in as I go.


----------



## Planter

A lovely birthday present from my much better half. Totally unexpected too. They are Pullman's and feel so nice in the hand.

Pullman big step palm tamper

Pullman distribution tool

Pullman precision filtration basket


----------



## ashcroc

Planter said:


> A lovely birthday present from my much better half. Totally unexpected too. They are rubbing and feel so nice in the hand.
> 
> Pullman big step palm tamper
> 
> Pullman distribution tool
> 
> Pullman precision filtration basket


Love the cubism of the distributer.

Happy birthday coffee.


----------



## igm45

Looks great @Planter

Lucky to have someone with great taste and knowledge of what a good coffee gift looks like too!


----------



## Planter

igm45 said:


> Looks great @Planter
> 
> Lucky to have someone with great taste and knowledge of what a good coffee gift looks like too!


I know. I think she has actually taken note of something I liked for a change.


----------



## fatboyslim

2 separate postal deliveries within 3 minutes. Fully stocked up now though


----------



## MildredM

Planter said:


> A lovely birthday present from my much better half. Totally unexpected too. They are Pullman's and feel so nice in the hand.
> 
> Pullman big step palm tamper
> 
> Pullman distribution tool
> 
> Pullman precision filtration basket


FAB FAB FAB! And Happy Birthday to you


----------



## hotmetal

Wow, cool presents! The Rolls Royce of barista tools.

Postie left me a red card - LSOL I strongly suspect.

_______

The only V8 I'm likely to own comes in one litre tetrapaks and tastes like celery.

Cushions were invented by women to stop men from sitting on the sofa.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Planter said:


> A lovely birthday present from my much better half. Totally unexpected too. They are Pullman's and feel so nice in the hand.
> 
> Pullman big step palm tamper
> 
> Pullman distribution tool
> 
> Pullman precision filtration basket


i fear my wallet may be creaking open , just when I thought there was nothing else to desire. Proper lush .


----------



## GingerBen

Loving that Pullman distribution tool. Very cool


----------



## cloughy

Nothing special just needed a 58.5mm tamper to match my IMS basket, will have to wait for a decent one!


----------



## Planter

MildredM said:


> FAB FAB FAB! And Happy Birthday to you


Thank you very much, I'm trying to forget the birthdays these days. But this was a nice surprise.


----------



## Planter

cloughy said:


> Nothing special just needed a 58.5mm tamper to match my IMS basket, will have to wait for a decent one!


Ive got a nice one for sale. In fact its a very nice one.........


----------



## hotmetal

Lovely personalised CFUK bar towel for my 5000 postiversary from the talented and creative Mildred Mittens!

_______

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## nyneve

Mildred's towels are so amazing, I get jealouser (it is a real word honestly ;-) ) every time I see a new one. Well done hotmetal on your 'postiversary'


----------



## L&R

I should spam more around, what a beautiful towel! And one toy for me arrived tday


----------



## cloughy

Postie brought some bling to attach to the classic


----------



## iulianato

Foundry goodies and April LSOL will bring me sunny mornings for a while...










Ohh, and Arcangel had an accident while unpacking but patched immediately. Hope did not hurt.


----------



## iulianato

And in preparation for...new things


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Lovely personalised CFUK bar towel for my 5000 postiversary from the talented and creative Mildred Mittens!
> 
> _______
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


 @hotmetal thank you in return for your super-kind gesture donating to Prostate Cancer UK (and the lovely message)! You are the best


----------



## iulianato

iulianato said:


> And in preparation for...new things


Postie brought me the rest of the pour over kit today (actually yesterday - its 0:05)

I'll kalita-wave some Foundry Arcangel tomorrow to have some strawberries after breakfast.

Any recomandations are welcome even after breakfast


----------



## GingerBen

Beans from Common Coffee in Scotland today. Sounds good and first time trying this pretty new roaster.


----------



## Jony

Oh you don't half go through Coffee,haha


----------



## Lozzer87

No quite from the postie bit picked these up from Curve as I was over that way earlier.


----------



## GingerBen

Lozzer87 said:


> No quite from the postie bit picked these up from Curve as I was over that way earlier.


The Brazilian is excellent


----------



## Jony




----------



## Lozzer87

GingerBen said:


> The Brazilian is excellent


Tried the Peru just now, very nice.


----------



## MildredM

Looking forward to these two - opening next week


----------



## joey24dirt

Come home to this...










Sh*t just got real


----------



## GingerBen

MildredM said:


> Looking forward to these two - opening next week


the Huye Mountain is mental. If you like blood orange it's there in buckets!


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Come home to this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sh*t just got real


Ohhhh! It certainly DID!

I know you will do them proud! Please can we see pics along the way maybe (and afterwards, if possible)


----------



## MildredM

GingerBen said:


> the Huye Mountain is mental. If you like blood orange it's there in buckets!


Yummy! Can't wait


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Ohhhh! It certainly DID!
> 
> I know you will do them proud! Please can we see pics along the way maybe (and afterwards, if possible)


Of course. I'll try to anyway. When the panic sets in I may forget from time to time haha


----------



## tassles

@GingerBen

Do they (Common Coffee) have a website? I tried searching it but unfortunately "Common Coffee Scotland" and variations don't bring me a lot of joy. I did read a jolly definition for the term 'absolute roaster' though on a dialectical dictionary website.


----------



## steveholt

View attachment 33935


My last week of the postman.

My first picture post on here.

Its sideways


----------



## joey24dirt

steveholt said:


> View attachment 33935
> 
> 
> My last week of the postman.
> 
> My first picture post on here.
> 
> Its sideways


I'll tell you how to correct it if I can have that cap


----------



## Stanic

Nice hat indeed!


----------



## DogandHat

tassles said:


> @GingerBen
> 
> Do they (Common Coffee) have a website? I tried searching it but unfortunately "Common Coffee Scotland" and variations don't bring me a lot of joy. I did read a jolly definition for the term 'absolute roaster' though on a dialectical dictionary website.


https://www.commoncoffee.co.uk/


----------



## tassles

I literally should have guessed! thanks.


----------



## ohms

GingerBen said:


> View attachment 33928
> 
> 
> Beans from Common Coffee in Scotland today. Sounds good and first time trying this pretty new roaster.


I've known the guys that run this for the last few years (they're a few minutes drive from my house). Had a tasting with them a couple of weeks back - nicely roasted coffees. None are designed to melt anyone's mind - they're omni roasted beans that are appealing to a wide audience. Think: house beans for a coffee shop.

Wish them all the luck, though - it's not an easy business to break, hope they do!


----------



## steveholt

Thanks guys and gals.

Im neither fashionable nor a hat guy, but with summer approaching and that hat being just irresistibly understated cool, i just couldn't not "try it out".

My wife stifled a laugh at how happy i was trying it on.


----------



## joey24dirt

steveholt said:


> Thanks guys and gals.
> 
> Im neither fashionable nor a hat guy, but with summer approaching and that hat being just irresistibly understated cool, i just couldn't not "try it out".
> 
> My wife stifled a laugh at how happy i was trying it on.


If the laughs get too much ....


----------



## ajohn

This looks out of the frying pan into the fire to me but it arrived an hour ago. Need to contact the seller as the adjustment lever snapped off on the way. I would have unscrewed it and taped it to something etc.









I'm going to approach the amazing retention with an open mind and see how much that changes taste if I just waste a shot each morning. Grinds are well sealed off. A sacrilegious approach I know but .............








Part of the reason for the buy was to see if it would be worth making my own smaller version using the same burrs so one way or the other it's an ebay loan.








my wife hasn't noticed it yet.

LOL It's a potential upgrade to replace my Sage.

John

-


----------



## xpresso

ajohn said:


> This looks out of the frying pan into the fire to me but it arrived an hour ago. Need to contact the seller as the adjustment lever snapped off on the way. I would have unscrewed it and taped it to something etc.
> 
> View attachment 33951
> 
> 
> I'm going to approach the amazing retention with an open mind and see how much that changes taste if I just waste a shot each morning. Grinds are well sealed off. A sacrilegious approach I know but .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason for the buy was to see if it would be worth making my own smaller version using the same burrs so one way or the other it's an ebay loan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife hasn't noticed it yet.
> 
> LOL It's a potential upgrade to replace my Sage.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Go forth and enjoy the tinkering.

Jon.


----------



## ajohn

xpresso said:


> Go forth and enjoy the tinkering.
> 
> Jon.


One good thing is that a piece of plastic tube will fit in replace of the hopper. I have a piece for the mini and it fits. A little loose unfortunately but easily fixed. Then a weight etc.

New burrs fitted and showing 8,300 odd shots which could have any number of 10,000's added. Going on the Sage weighing in may not be too bad on these as the grind chamber should clear itself when the beans run out.The "propeller" might help stop popcorning as well. However oil collected in places on the Sage eventually due to my oily beans and messed that up.

John

-


----------



## Rhys

@MildredM strikes again..


----------



## khampal

The postie was supposed to bring me my new machine today. Been delayed until Tuesday now.


----------



## Jony

khampal said:


> The postie was supposed to bring me my new machine today. Been delayed until Tuesday now.


Painful.


----------



## joey24dirt

Mr beans beans, BH milk pitcher and an appointment referral letter to get myself 'done'


----------



## Rhys

joey24dirt said:


> Mr beans beans, BH milk pitcher and an appointment referral letter to get myself 'done'


----------



## joey24dirt

Rhys said:


>


To be honest the thought had crossed my mind. However at work currently we have some concrete plinths to break out, so I'm thinking of using the breaker we have hired


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Mr beans beans, BH milk pitcher and an appointment referral letter to get myself 'done'


Their last patient!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


>


Honestly don't. I'm already freaking out  I was driving to site yesterday thinking about it, and they started to ache!


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Honestly don't. I'm already freaking out  I was driving to site yesterday thinking about it, and they started to ache!


ERRrrr what are you talking about, usually if they're the dogs then that's good, but it's not and it's...







:yuk:









Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

xpresso said:


> ERRrrr what are you talking about, usually if they're the dogs then that's good, but it's not and it's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yuk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon.


See this thread.


----------



## xpresso

ashcroc said:


> See this thread.


What I don't get is Joey is bordering problems getting a piece of 'Upgraditous' passed his t'other half and yet the sacrifice he's making is monumental or it might send him that way !!!!.

Jon.


----------



## Jony

Nipped to Aldi couldn't bet the Pilatus ones gutted, Had to get these


----------



## slamm

Origin tartaric fermented Geisha as used by Joshua Tarlo to win the 2018 UKBC. should be interesting!


----------



## khampal

slamm said:


> Origin tartaric fermented Geisha as used by Joshua Tarlo to win the 2018 UKBC. should be interesting!


I drank this the other day at Coffee+Beer, it's really good stuff!


----------



## slamm

khampal said:


> I drank this the other day at Coffee+Beer, it's really good stuff!


Would that be filter? Apparently its good as espresso too, even with milk.


----------



## khampal

slamm said:


> Would that be filter? Apparently its good as espresso too, even with milk.


As a split double shot, so a single espresso in one cup and with steamed milk in the other. He does it as filter too, I haven't tried it like that yet tho.


----------



## slamm

khampal said:


> As a split double shot, so a single espresso in one cup and with steamed milk in the other. He does it as filter too, I haven't tried it like that yet tho.


Excellent, thanks. I ordered the espresso to have with milk so that all sounds very promising (doesn't say espresso on the box so was wondering if it might be omni, now reassured after reading their faq).

Never had espresso roast Geisha or tartaric processing before so it was doubly weirdly intriguing!


----------



## slamm

slamm said:


> doesn't say espresso on the box so was wondering if it might be omni, now reassured after reading their faq.


Just confirmed it is omni. Probably just as well really, thought that was a bit odd (the roast option bit shouldn't be there so sounds like it will be removed).


----------



## Grimley

khampal said:


> I drank this the other day at Coffee+Beer, it's really good stuff!


So it should be for the price. I asked about this at #LCF18, too expensive for my taste.

This was my 'swag' from my day out in London this weekend BTW.


----------



## khampal

It's a good quality geisha, so yeah its not gonna be cheap


----------



## khampal

What could be in this large package??


----------



## Jony

OOO get your lever out,haha


----------



## khampal

Jony said:


> OOO get your lever out,haha


Bit worried, the box is pretty beaten up. Just waiting on my cousin to help lift it to my flat.

Then I'll get my lever out.


----------



## Jony

khampal said:


> Bit worried, the box is pretty beaten up. Just waiting on my cousin to help lift it to my flat.
> 
> Then I'll get my lever out.


Ha. It does look a bit smashed in.


----------



## xpresso

You would have thought we would have been suitably informed of the condition of the machine after the packaging suggested a less than quality attempt to protect a Rolls type Royce machine.







.

Jon.


----------



## L&R

The twin brother in orange






sexy old die cast grinders







. I couldn't help buy it.


----------



## MildredM

L&R said:


> The twin brother in orange
> View attachment 34027
> sexy old die cast grinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I couldn't help buy it.


Exterminate! Exterminate!

(sorry! Love the grinders, they remind me of daleks so much)


----------



## Jony

Coffee Affliction


----------



## jj-x-ray

Pressure gauge for my classic


----------



## kennyboy993

Magnificent addition to coffee corner - thanks to talents of @coffeechap and @jimbojohn55


----------



## Stanic

wow


----------



## jj-x-ray

thats a cylindrical beast


----------



## xpresso

kennyboy993 said:


> Magnificent addition to coffee corner - thanks to talents of @coffeechap and @jimbojohn55


Kenneth (Not Sunday But)... Does that machine next to the ECM play 33/45's and 78's rpm.









Bonsar looking.

Jon


----------



## jimbojohn55

Always had a soft spot for the k30, it has real stage presence - glad it fits under the cabinets.


----------



## Jacko112

I got a rather large parcel today!


----------



## jj-x-ray

compass mystery ton?


----------



## jimbojohn55

jj-x-ray said:


> compass mystery ton?


shiny thing


----------



## kennyboy993

jimbojohn55 said:


> Always had a soft spot for the k30, it has real stage presence - glad it fits under the cabinets.


Fits perfect Jimbo. Thank you. And hopper pops out for refill without moving the cylindrical beast as hoped.


----------



## Jacko112

Yep something nice & shiny! It's like Xmas for me and having been stuck in the office all day I couldn't wait to get home but then I also had to pick up package no 2.


----------



## iulianato

Finally after long wait and manual grinding my new burrs arrived today


----------



## khampal

iulianato said:


> Finally after long wait and manual grinding my new burrs arrived today


Nice and sharp! What happened to your old ones?


----------



## ashcroc

khampal said:


> Nice and sharp! What happened to your old ones?


He found a stone. 

Hope the new burrs get everything back to where it should be.


----------



## iulianato

ashcroc said:


> He found a stone.
> 
> Hope the new burrs get everything back to where it should be.


Yes, I found grinded stone in my portafilter and it wasn't pleasing for the burrs.


----------



## adz313

Not quite postie as I went in and picked these up, but new filter beans

Not tried beans from China, so interested to see what these are like!


----------



## ashcroc

adz313 said:


> Not quite postie as I went in and picked these up, but new filter beans
> 
> Not tried beans from China, so interested to see what these are like!


Had the Django offering of these from the & sub a while back. They didn't last long.


----------



## Kyle T

Arrived earlier this week but only got round to posting this today. Looking forward to trying them soon.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 34081


Not coffee related but thought some may be interested because it's shiney


----------



## joey24dirt

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 34081
> 
> 
> Not coffee related but thought some may be interested because it's shiney


Oof yes please


----------



## eagerlearner

Kyle T said:


> Arrived earlier this week but only got round to posting this today. Looking forward to trying them soon.


I worked with Brad way back when he set up, sunning himself back in Australia now  they're also roasting now down by the sea where I live, constantly tempted ha .

I got some lovely Hasbean packs ,lots to try. They very kindly included some extra bags of amazing 250g samples, so I def got value for money. Sometimes a kind word and politeness is well worth it .


----------



## jj-x-ray

A Silvia V3 steam wand kit for my classic....in all its ball jointy goodness


----------



## L&R

jj-x-ray said:


> A Silvia V3 steam wand kit for my classic....in all its ball jointy goodness


Hi, who sells this kit?


----------



## joey24dirt

L&R said:


> Hi, who sells this kit?


I've seen them on eBay for around £40


----------



## GingerBen

New roaster for me. Notes sound amazing and some sample pods for my Mum, trying to get her off the Lidl ones!


----------



## Thecatlinux

GingerBen said:


> New roaster for me. Notes sound amazing and some sample pods for my Mum, trying to get her off the Lidl ones!
> 
> View attachment 34098


i would be interested on how and what your mum makes of these as I've always wanted to give my friends an alternative for there pod machines (-:


----------



## GingerBen

Thecatlinux said:


> i would be interested on how and what your mum makes of these as I've always wanted to give my friends an alternative for there pod machines (-:


I shall report back once she's tried them


----------



## Big Pete

Hi Guys

posties just left, we Fedex actually, I am now the proud owner of an ECM Syncronika, first impressions, it's big


----------



## Jony

Tasty.


----------



## xpresso

Big Pete said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> posties just left, we Fedex actually, I am now the proud owner of an ECM Syncronika, first impressions, it's big


Well done Pete, from a fellow Sambuca stalwart and welcome aboard the ECM owner'ship' crew....

Jon.


----------



## Banjoman

Congrats on the Synchronika - very nice coffee corner!


----------



## jj-x-ray

L&R said:


> Hi, who sells this kit?


They're from Ferrari espresso, who have their own website and an eBay shop.

As joey said they're about 40 quid. So a bit of a markup on the v2s, but these need more modification due to the ball joint and different fittings...


----------



## Big Pete

Hi Jon

thanks for the kind words, you really should have told me how big it was Ha!Ha!, covered the kitchen cupboards today in cold milk, pushed the joy stick down before the wand was in the milk, it's powerful, looking forward to the weekend when I can get some time to mess around with it, work is getting in the way at the moment.

i am really happy with it, now I need to perfect my latte art.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## jj-x-ray

My very first rave purchase..... Chatswood blend


----------



## Big Pete

Hi JJ

tell me what it like, I am coming back to the UK on holiday in mid June and thought I would order some, they say it's Chocolate and more chocolate, a quick review would be appreciated.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## jj-x-ray

Big Pete said:


> Hi JJ
> 
> tell me what it like, I am coming back to the UK on holiday in mid June and thought I would order some, they say it's Chocolate and more chocolate, a quick review would be appreciated.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Big Pete


Wilco....got some BB roastery milkbuster to get through first though


----------



## xpresso

Big Pete said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> thanks for the kind words, you really should have told me how big it was Ha!Ha!, covered the kitchen cupboards today in cold milk, pushed the joy stick down before the wand was in the milk, it's powerful, looking forward to the weekend when I can get some time to mess around with it, work is getting in the way at the moment.
> 
> i am really happy with it, now I need to perfect my latte art.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Big Pete


Good Acknowledgement Pete... Big Pete Big Machine Big ???? ......... Pete, concentrate on a great brew and leave the arty far&$y till later .... Good Health Pete.. just having a shot of Banana ....

Are you home or away ...

Jon.


----------



## Jony

This


----------



## khampal

Got my new torr to go with my new machine. Not from the postie though but a personal delivery from the one and only coffeechap himself.


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> This


We know what it is, some got their knuckles wrapped over the direction a post was going owing to a drift from the main theme.

Jon.


----------



## Big Pete

Hi Jon

still in the sand pit at the moment, heading back to Blighty mid June for a two week holiday and I cannot wait, I have booked myself a Barista course in Glasgow so looking forward to that.

also going to search for some fruit Sambucas when I am back as I cannot get them here.

see you soon

Big Pete


----------



## xpresso

Big Pete said:


> Hi Jon
> 
> still in the sand pit at the moment, heading back to Blighty mid June for a two week holiday and I cannot wait, I have booked myself a Barista course in Glasgow so looking forward to that.
> 
> also going to search for some fruit Sambucas when I am back as I cannot get them here.
> 
> see you soon
> 
> Big Pete


Morning Pete.

I found that Asda and Amazon where the best prices for Sambuca the back end of last year, the only coffee Sambuca I managed to get hold of was in France, will be doing a search soon as stocks are dangerously low.

Jon.


----------



## L&R

Mint Mini to play with


----------



## Jony

And another. Which filters are the best please


----------



## jonnycooper29

First part of my camping set-up! Aeropress coming tomorrow (along with some more beans from Rave)!


----------



## jj-x-ray

More foundry coffee and a tee piece for my new pressure guage


----------



## Aidy

Jony said:


> This


 @Jony - how long did it take from payment to delivery, if you don't mind me asking? (Not that I'm impatient or anything...)

I've been trying to stalk it out of your post history, but this forum is frustratingly vague with dates


----------



## Jony

@Aidy how long did it take from payment to delivery, if you don't mind me asking? (Not that I'm impatient or anything...)

I've been trying to stalk it out of your post history, but this forum is frustratingly vague with dates. 1 full week from payment to delivery.


----------



## luigimud

I've been running very low on supplies, and resorting to very stale coffee from here and there.

Finally got these lovely bags and back to enjoying heavenly notes:


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

A selection from Rave arrived this morning. Really looking forward to the San Pascual Natural. The cascara on the right is tasty- and I'm not really a tea drinker. The blends are mainly for the benefit of my flatmate who gets a flat white each morning, but I'm hoping they are good enough to stand alone as espresso.


----------



## khampal

These two arrived today


----------



## steveholt

Jony said:


> This


I have a similar crate waiting in my kitchen.

Might log a half day in work.....


----------



## xpresso

Must be harvest time for these machines....... getting quite common







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

I can't recommend The Barn enough. They are one of my top 3 favourite roasters (Foundry, Curve, the barn) and when they include a free bag of beans with my order of 2 bags then I am blown away


----------



## jonnycooper29

Can't wait to try my new beans, and I have only had one cup from the aeropress, I love it!


----------



## Rhys

Just been handed these..









Partner's daughter and other half are here on holiday from Australia.

Looking forward to trying them









The roastery in Brisbane is just round the corner from them, and they were roasted on the 18th.


----------



## cloughy

The only thing that was letting my mint classic down has now been replaced


----------



## RoA19

A kilo of the Bolivian Arcangel & 250gm of Rwandan Gatare, both from Foundry in Sheffield. Tried the Arcangel first & it's a really fruity mouthful.

Not sure if this is the place to ask, but first grind on my Super Jolly with the Arcangel (17.4gm in produced 60gms out in 25 seconds) produced much higher yield out than previous beans from Union (17gm produce c.40gms out in 25 seconds). Do I need to go coarser or even finer? Thanks!


----------



## iulianato

RoA19 said:


> A kilo of the Bolivian Arcangel & 250gm of Rwandan Gatare, both from Foundry in Sheffield. Tried the Arcangel first & it's a really fruity mouthful.
> 
> Not sure if this is the place to ask, but first grind on my Super Jolly with the Arcangel (17.4gm in produced 60gms out in 25 seconds) produced much higher yield out than previous beans from Union (17gm produce c.40gms out in 25 seconds). Do I need to go coarser or even finer? Thanks!


If it is not channeling and you are targeting the same yield, go finer then. Lighter roasts generally needs finer grind to achieve the same ratio.


----------



## L&R

cloughy said:


> The only thing that was letting my mint classic down has now been replaced


Cool upgrade, cut one of these to the size to protect the shiny surface


----------



## jj-x-ray

cloughy said:


> The only thing that was letting my mint classic down has now been replaced


Don't go putting anything on that now....might scratch it


----------



## xpresso

L&R said:


> Cool upgrade, cut one of these to the size to protect the shiny surface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34315


And stick them to base of the cup so you always see the shine of the drainer







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

These....finally  removed the Aldi batch straight away

Oh and also a new (to me) iPhone 6 courtesy of Big Pete


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> These....finally  removed the Aldi batch straight away
> 
> Oh and also a new (to me) iPhone 6 courtesy of Big Pete


Don't those need to rest a few more days?


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Don't those need to rest a few more days?


Yes but I've just tucked into the smaller bag for now. I couldn't wait any longer haha


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Yes but I've just tucked into the smaller bag for now. I couldn't wait any longer haha


Been there done that but went for the larger bag first in the hope that most would be left once it had settled.


----------



## ashcroc

Maiden bid on this on impulse for 1p over the minimum & somehow won it. 









Not 100% sure this shouldn't be posted in muppetry & will surely be consulting the forums syphon gurus once I've sourced a gas burner that fits.


----------



## icom102

what was the old ones like?



L&R said:


> Cool upgrade, cut one of these to the size to protect the shiny surface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34315


----------



## Stanic

ashcroc said:


> Maiden bid on this on impulse for 1p over the minimum & somehow won it.
> 
> Not 100% sure this shouldn't be posted in muppetry & will surely be consulting the forums syphon gurus once I've sourced a gas burner that fits.


nice one


----------



## Missy

Can't you buy lamp oil and wick? That would surely be the easy solution?



ashcroc said:


> Maiden bid on this on impulse for 1p over the minimum & somehow won it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 100% sure this shouldn't be posted in muppetry & will surely be consulting the forums syphon gurus once I've sourced a gas burner that fits.


----------



## ashcroc

Missy said:


> Can't you buy lamp oil and wick? That would surely be the easy solution?


From what I've read, the oil/alcohol burners don't have fine enough control to make a decent brew. There's no wick height adjuster like on a tilly lamp so it's just on or off.


----------



## steveholt

KvdW e61 shower screen courtesy of Bailies.

Always a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Syenitic

ashcroc said:


> From what I've read, the oil/alcohol burners don't have fine enough control to make a decent brew. There's no wick height adjuster like on a tilly lamp so it's just on or off.


Meths, not lamp oil.

You'll be better boiling the water and transferring it into the siphon; with either gas or spirit burners it'll be a long wait from cold. FWIW I got a gas one for mine, but it needs to be turned so low to stop a vigorous boil it often goes out. The spirit lamp is gentler I think.


----------



## Stanic

ashcroc said:


> From what I've read, the oil/alcohol burners don't have fine enough control to make a decent brew. There's no wick height adjuster like on a tilly lamp so it's just on or off.


You don't really need to control the flame much, make sure you preheat the top and use thermometer to check the temperature after the water climbs to the upper chamber.

I use the "rectified alcohol" which is 98% ethanol - readily available in almost every grocery in Poland


----------



## ashcroc

Syenitic said:


> Meths, not lamp oil.
> 
> You'll be better boiling the water and transferring it into the siphon; with either gas or spirit burners it'll be a long wait from cold. FWIW I got a gas one for mine, but it needs to be turned so low to stop a vigorous boil it often goes out. The spirit lamp is gentler I think.


This one definately had oil of some kind in it (probably parafin) as it's left the wick extremely sticky & residue in the pot. It's also missing it's snuffer/lid unfortunately.



Stanic said:


> You don't really need to control the flame much, make sure you preheat the top and use thermometer to check the temperature after the water climbs to the upper chamber.
> 
> I use the "rectified alcohol" which is 98% ethanol - readily available in almost every grocery in Poland


Thanks for the tip. The guides I've read have all suggested starting with hot water for that reason. They all also advise a gas burner & turning it down to gentle bubbles one the water is in the top chamber. I suppose if I can set the wick so it fills the top chamber without bubbling too much, it should be ok.

Closest I can get here without a prescription is meths but it burns well for all it's purpleness. Might just give it a good cleanout & replace the wick though a gas burner would be easier to refill.


----------



## Aidy

DHL did *not* try to deliver me a vesuvius today, grr...


----------



## Jony

Aidy said:


> DHL did *not* try to deliver me a vesuvius today, grr...


What a shame







Well I actually knew the driver, so she text us when she was dropping off.


----------



## Aidy

This one's lied about attempting a delivery, I do so hate that.


----------



## ashcroc

Aidy said:


> This one's lied about attempting a delivery, I do so hate that.


Had a courier claim he couldn't find the address once (had already changed his story after originally claiming we were out!). I politely pointed out it hadn't moved since it was built in the 1860's & surprise surprise it came the next day.


----------



## Jony

Aidy said:



> This one's lied about attempting a delivery, I do so hate that.


 ohh give him some when he does come,haha


----------



## Aidy

ashcroc said:


> Had a courier claim he couldn't find the address once (had already changed his story after originally claiming we were out!). I politely pointed out it hadn't moved since it was built in the 1860's & surprise surprise it came the next day.


We are a *little* bit hard to find (we're not really that hard to find, but the postcode is a little misleading), I'd be okay if the tracking said "Couldn't find address", it's just the blatant lie of "recipient not home" that gets me.

It's not like I've not been watching for it all day (and yesterday)!


----------



## joey24dirt

This arrived today...










Took me a little while to figure out who it was, but I think I've got it


----------



## Jony

Yep no time slot with DHL either.


----------



## Aidy

Jony said:


> Yep no time slot with DHL either.


Yeah, I tried to push them to give me a time slot for the "next" delivery attempt, as they'd blatantly lied about this one, but they weren't having any of it.


----------



## Jony

Aidy said:


> Yeah, I tried to push them to give me a time slot for the "next" delivery attempt, as they'd blatantly lied about this one, but they weren't having any of it.


Just to make you feel better, I have not moved mine from off the floor yet. shocking!


----------



## yusuf7869

Thanks @Badgerman.


----------



## xpresso

Aidy said:


> We are a *little* bit hard to find (we're not really that hard to find, but the postcode is a little misleading), I'd be okay if the tracking said "Couldn't find address", it's just the blatant lie of "recipient not home" that gets me.
> 
> It's not like I've not been watching for it all day (and yesterday)!


Can we be privvy to the couriers name.

Jon.


----------



## Aidy

xpresso said:


> Can we be privvy to the couriers name.
> 
> Jon.


It's DHL.


----------



## RoA19

iulianato said:


> If it is not channeling and you are targeting the same yield, go finer then. Lighter roasts generally needs finer grind to achieve the same ratio.


Day 2 was similar to day 1, so gone finer today & increased to 18gm in double basket. Got 32gm out in 25 secs. The Arcangel is really very fruity indeed. Only 4 days old (3 since opening) so will be interesting to see how the flavours develop as the beans get a little older.


----------



## pgarrish

A gift from Mildred


----------



## Jony

This, thought it would be bigger,haha


----------



## Lawman

Been on holiday for a week and came back to this. Thanks Badgerman.


----------



## jimbojohn55

Pure nickel 99.2%


----------



## ashcroc

jimbojohn55 said:


> Pure nickel 99.2%
> 
> View attachment 34394


Spot of retro plating planned?


----------



## BaggaZee

Time to get inside the Vesuvius!


----------



## Jony

My sub already, which I think didn't go through. Because it said Zip code wrong.


----------



## hotmetal

2 lovely natural coffees from Rave to compare and to split with a mate.









_______

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## cambosheff

Just need to find a space for her now.......


----------



## joey24dirt

cambosheff said:


> Just need to find a space for her now.......


Funny looking car


----------



## Jony

Ebay 1k?


----------



## MildredM

Oh wow! Congrats, Cambo







Just need to nab yourself a 3 group and you can get underway with your coffee shop


----------



## cambosheff

joey24dirt said:


> Funny looking car


Well my wife mentioned pour over so I took that as permission to buy a grinder. It probably wasn't, but I was willing to chance it ?


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> Well my wife mentioned pour over so I took that as permission to buy a grinder. It probably wasn't, but I was willing to chance it 藍


Honestly, us girls! We come up with all the best ideas


----------



## coffeechap

Indeed, remebelr that when it comes up for sale


----------



## cambosheff

Jony said:


> Ebay 1k?


Yep, not sure about the colour though.


----------



## Jony

cambosheff said:


> Yep, not sure about the colour though.


Well I was going to bid, when you won it. But I thought someone was up bidding, as you won it, but was relisted after it sold £1400. So was unsure.


----------



## MildredM

I was tempted too!


----------



## 9719

Mrs *** went to the Shires during last week for work and returned with this little lot. Firstly chocolate goodies from our favourite motorway services, http://www.gloucesterservices.com/

well worth a visit if your passing.

Secondly an assortment of Rave's finest, well possibly, they are still in rest mode for now. Have tried E.Gedeb before and like it, Mrs *** enjoys the Sumatra with milk, too much lime for myself as an espresso, causes 'puckering' if you know what I mean. As for the rest, its unknown territory should be fun though


----------



## Obnic

cambosheff said:


> Well my wife mentioned pour over so I took that as permission to buy a grinder..... ?


Genius!


----------



## Obnic

Yesterday the not-postie brought me a 7m3 skip. Now having the mother of all clearouts.

I don't think the Swiss have ever seen anything like it. You can practically hear them thinking 'but, but, but that should be recycled.'

Shame there's no equivalent of Mr Pike here. We're chucking out some really good stuff that would disappear off your drive in a heartbeat in London. I nearly feel bad.


----------



## filthynines

@********** Gloucester Services is incredible. A brilliant concept!


----------



## 9719

Totally agree, only wish it was an hour and a half nearer without bristol between here and there! No offence to bristol but it can be a nightmare getting past it on m5 at times.



filthynines said:


> @********** Gloucester Services is incredible. A brilliant concept!


----------



## filthynines

Yes, I'm a good 1h 30 mins from there too. But my wife and I always make a stop there on the way through. Highly recommend checking out the Mr Vikki's range of spicy chutneys, relishes etc etc sold at Gloucester Services Also available online, but if you're ever passing through you can get a couple of jars. A great chilli jam, and banana habernero chutney which is out of this world!


----------



## Jony

filthynines said:


> Yes, I'm a good 1h 30 mins from there too. But my wife and I always make a stop there on the way through. Highly recommend checking out the Mr Vikki's range of spicy chutneys, relishes etc etc sold at Gloucester Services Also available online, but if you're ever passing through you can get a couple of jars. A great chilli jam, and banana habernero chutney which is out of this world!


Is this the Farm one, where you come off? think I have been before.


----------



## filthynines

@Jony - that's the one


----------



## Jony

filthynines said:


> @Jony - that's the one


 Next time will take a closer look, instead of in and out.


----------



## joey24dirt

Kinda coffee related as I make coffee products. Wanted some stickers to go on parcels when shipping, but that is wasteful and doesn't fit the recycled theme. Ended up getting a stamp made instead ?


----------



## MildredM

LOVE that stamp, joey


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> LOVE that stamp, joey


Best £15 I've spent. The website even converted the logo to black and white so I could see exactly what I would get. Really impressed.


----------



## Stanic

Cool stamp


----------



## iulianato

Looks better than a sticker too.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Some rhinowares barista cloths....so I can make a mess in my kitchen like a pro


----------



## Stanic

jj-x-ray said:


> Some rhinowares barista cloths....so I can make a mess in my kitchen like a pro


I've got the same, they're great (together with the ones by @MildredM of course







)


----------



## ajohn

Madness - another Mazzer Mini A with no real evidence as to why I should stop using the Sage other than weighing in oily beans on it. Seems ok on my first Mini A but a complete waste of an A. The 2nd one is going to be used with the hopper on - it had better work out. The Sage on the BE did with the timer. The SGP was fine for weighing several other types of bean in but a couple I might use caused problems.








Thankfully I will now feel like I shouldn't spend any more money for a fairly long time now.







Not sure I could either really.

John

-


----------



## coffeechap

ajohn said:


> Madness - another Mazzer Mini A with no real evidence as to why I should stop using the Sage other than weighing in oily beans on it. Seems ok on my first Mini A but a complete waste of an A. The 2nd one is going to be used with the hopper on - it had better work out. The Sage on the BE did with the timer. The SGP was fine for weighing several other types of bean in but a couple I might use caused problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully I will now feel like I shouldn't spend any more money for a fairly long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I could either really.
> 
> John
> 
> -


One day you will get a decent grinder!


----------



## cloughy

Time to step into the vacuum world


----------



## iulianato

Safely arrived today all the way from Spain.

This is how coffee equipment should be packed.

Thank you @Viernes!


----------



## Viernes

Great you got it!


----------



## Lozzer87

This beauty, courtesy of we all know who.


----------



## icom102

cloughy said:


> Time to step into the vacuum world


How long can you keep them fresh like that for?


----------



## cloughy

icom102 said:


> How long can you keep them fresh like that for?


I'm a relative newcomer to this method but vacuum and freezing can last months  let beans rest 7-10 days before freezing is what I've read


----------



## ajohn

coffeechap said:


> One day you will get a decent grinder!


LOL They are decent grinders but admittedly don't shoot grounds out at an amazing rate. I don't see that as a disadvantage and need 2 grinders. One may get replaced with a Robur at some point. Brilliant grinder - best burrs on the planet - must be I read it on the web somewhere.









Seriously speaking a few things about Mazzers make sense to me. I have a habit of looking at things and wondering why they did what ever they have done so decided to stick with them rather than buy another make.

John

-


----------



## jj-x-ray

cloughy said:


> I'm a relative newcomer to this method but vacuum and freezing can last months  let beans rest 7-10 days before freezing is what I've read


Any reason behind letting them rest before freezing rather than after?


----------



## MildredM

jj-x-ray said:


> Any reason behind letting them rest before freezing rather than after?


Sorry to butt in . . . My reasoning is I can just whip them out of the freezer and use immediately when I suddenly realise Ian forgot to order more beans


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Sorry to butt in . . . My reasoning is I can just whip them out of the freezer and use immediately when I suddenly realise Ian forgot to order more beans


Thought you had a dog, why always blame IAN ?.

Jon.


----------



## iulianato

iulianato said:


> Safely arrived today all the way from Spain.
> 
> This is how coffee equipment should be packed.
> 
> Thank you @Viernes!


And here it is just grinded some Gatare.


----------



## cloughy

looks great next to the Vesuvius!


----------



## iulianato

jj-x-ray said:


> Any reason behind letting them rest before freezing rather than after?


One of the reasons is that it must be let rest in peace...


----------



## iulianato

cloughy said:


> looks great next to the Vesuvius!


Indeed.


----------



## xpresso

God ... your coffee will taste foul until you've ran a couple of kilo through it first ..................... however the coffee you do run through I'll take at postage as long as it's dark.







.

Nice combination .. enjoy.

Jon.


----------



## jj-x-ray

my wallet just started aching for no reason.....

incredible setup



iulianato said:


> And here it is just grinded some Gatare.


----------



## iulianato

xpresso said:


> God ... your coffee will taste foul until you've ran a couple of kilo through it first ..................... however the coffee you do run through I'll take at postage as long as it's dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nice combination .. enjoy.
> 
> Jon.


Nah, it's settled-in already


----------



## Stanic

iulianato said:


> And here it is just grinded some Gatare.


A bees knees setup


----------



## Jacko112

A little selection from Bean Smitten at Tunbridge Wells, they had some beans left over from a food market at the weekend so are offering these at 3 for £12. Topped it up with another bag to get free postage (£15 & over).


----------



## Aidy

This:









For:


----------



## Jony

Where is the V @Aidy


----------



## Aidy

Jony said:


> Where is the V @Aidy


It got here, just a bit the worse for transit. Awaiting some replacement panels.


----------



## Jony

Aidy said:


> It got here, just a bit the worse for transit. Awaiting some replacement panels.


 That is not good, that was the delay I reckon.


----------



## Jollybean

That looks interesting. What is the lid for the tumbler Aidy and does it work well? Does it have a non stick underside to stop grounds clinging to it?


----------



## Aidy

Jollybean said:


> That looks interesting. What is the lid for the tumbler Aidy and does it work well? Does it have a non stick underside to stop grounds clinging to it?


It's a custom 3D printed thing, initial impressions are favourable.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

icom102 said:


> How long can you keep them fresh like that for?


Seven years, 33 weeks, 4 days, 19 hours and 22 seconds I read once...


----------



## DavTee

The quest for a winning decaf continues...


----------



## malling

This just came today

I must say I'm pretty impressed with it so far, did some rafino test and it spanked my old burrset and the coffee gotten so far showed more clarity in the cup.

I don't think I bothers to aligne the burr chamber anylonger


----------



## Kitkat

Happy Days


----------



## joey24dirt

Not the postie, but my mother. Popped in to see her with boys on the way to the post office and she says "ere, I've got something for you"










Not sure if it will keep up with the E8 but it will gets its chance


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Not the postie, but my mother. Popped in to see her with boys on the way to the post office and she says "ere, I've got something for you"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it will keep up with the E8 but it will gets its chance


You've got your foot on the ladder now. HG-1 next?


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> You've got your foot on the ladder now. HG-1 next?


You're joking aren't you  I'd have to sell my car wouldn't I?! Hehe


----------



## johnealey

It's an "ENG 1" (land)









Got to wonder if it also does minced meats

John


----------



## slamm

Had to try the Arcangel.. like the new packaging especially the letterbox friendliness.


----------



## Kyle T

Looking forward to trying these!


----------



## Grimley

My spring collection. Picked these up last month (late in the month though) from various roasters in 4 cities.


----------



## MildredM

Grimley said:


> My spring collection. Picked these up last month (late in the month though) from various roasters in 4 cities.
> 
> View attachment 34604


Some cracking labels there


----------



## Lozzer87

Grimley said:


> My spring collection. Picked these up last month (late in the month though) from various roasters in 4 cities.
> 
> View attachment 34604


Did you get the Lost Sheep beans from Ashford or Canterbruy?


----------



## Grimley

Canterbury, Though I did visit both places in the last 10 days. I popped in the Ashford on my way to Canterbury where my folks have Caravan & stayed there for a few days. I wanted to drop a letter off to Stu (Their bossman) a letter of thanks for sending me a couple of free samples back in March. I met him & got an open invite to their roastery.


----------



## Lozzer87

Grimley said:


> Canterbury, Though I did visit both places in the last 10 days. I popped in the Ashford on my way to Canterbury where my folks have Caravan & stayed there for a few days. I wanted to drop a letter off to Stu (Their bossman) a letter of thanks for sending me a couple of free samples back in March. I met him & got an open invite to their roastery.


Nice one. They have done really well for themselves, I always get a good coffee from them. I use their pod in Canterbury quite often as it's just down the road from me.


----------



## hotmetal

I'll be interested to know if you can taste the woodsmoke on the Ue. I haven't actually tried them at home on my own gear, but I had a coffee at a little cafe who use Ue for their house bean and it was quite unusual. Very pleasant indeed.



Grimley said:


> My spring collection. Picked these up last month (late in the month though) from various roasters in 4 cities.
> 
> View attachment 34604


_______

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Stanic

getting ready for something? well, maybe









with these I have a full range of IMS baskets from 7 to 22g, then there is a 35 μm E61 dispersion screen, walnut PF handle and a triple spout









and I've brought these with me from this weekend's visit to Warsaw, in-house beans from the Relaks café - pulped natural yellow bourbon from Brasil


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> getting ready for something? well, maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with these I have a full range of IMS baskets from 7 to 22g, then there is a 35 μm E61 dispersion screen, walnut PF handle and a triple spout
> 
> View attachment 34617
> 
> 
> and I've brought these with me from this weekend's visit to Warsaw, in-house beans from the Relaks café - pulped natural yellow bourbon from Brasil
> 
> View attachment 34618


Triple spouts!! I had no idea these even existed. They look so cool


----------



## jj-x-ray

I guess you'd need quite a bit of space on the drip tray to pour 3 at once....

Can't wait for a vid of them in action


----------



## xpresso

jj-x-ray said:


> I guess you'd need quite a bit of space on the drip tray to pour 3 at once....
> 
> Can't wait for a vid of them in action


I can see the practicality and also some difficulty in dispersion of the same amount into each cup along with it possibly only usable with espresso cups or shot glasses which also necessitate a suitably sized additional support to raise the cups nearer the the spout.

I'm also looking forward to the blockbuster video from Stanic demonstrating it's use







.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic

hehe you'll get a video for sure, but still have to wait a bit









I got it to facilitate fast serving when having guests

and yes, exactly, I think I'll be able to pour into two cups and have to use a shot glass for the third one..no problem


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Post #10000 



xpresso said:


> I can see the practicality and also some difficulty in dispersion of the same amount into each cup along with it possibly only usable with espresso cups or shot glasses which also necessitate a suitably sized additional support to raise the cups nearer the the spout.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the blockbuster video from Stanic demonstrating it's use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Pfffff naked pour with 3 moustails is where the real skill lies


----------



## J_Fo

Had a busy couple of weeks so here's a belated & condensed what the Postie brought shot! (including Feldgrind from @hendersong)


----------



## Grimley

hotmetal said:


> I'll be interested to know if you can taste the woodsmoke on the Ue. I haven't actually tried them at home on my own gear, but I had a coffee at a little cafe who use Ue for their house bean and it was quite unusual. Very pleasant indeed.


No. (Thats both at home & in their Coffee shop in Witney) It is nice though.


----------



## Big Pete

xpresso said:


> I can see the practicality and also some difficulty in dispersion of the same amount into each cup along with it possibly only usable with espresso cups or shot glasses which also necessitate a suitably sized additional support to raise the cups nearer the the spout.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the blockbuster video from Stanic demonstrating it's use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


yes Stanic, go make a video, I am with Joey on this, I never knew they existed, I got to say the coffee looks good.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Stanic

Big Pete said:


> yes Stanic, go make a video, I am with Joey on this, I never knew they existed, I got to say the coffee looks good.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Big Pete


as soon as I have the machine









but rest assured a video will be made and posted


----------



## jj-x-ray

A compass selection:

Hill and valley

Mahogany roast jampit hit

Sweet bourbon espresso


----------



## khampal

Londinium IMS shower screen (to replace my stock one) + 18-20g IMS









LSOL which smells and tastes incredible:


----------



## xpresso

khampal said:


> Londinium IMS shower screen (to replace my stock one) + 18-20g IMS
> 
> View attachment 34632
> 
> 
> LSOL which smells and tastes incredible:
> 
> View attachment 34633


What of ?.

Jon.


----------



## kentishh

Excited to get into this


----------



## 4085

Got this back for a bit....proper coffee machine!


----------



## nobby shortbread

Not quite the postie but a drive up the M1 and then the A509 .........

i really have tried to but in the end upgraditus took its course

.

Looking forward to playing with this new acquisition.


----------



## khampal

xpresso said:


> What of ?.
> 
> Jon.


The smell of the LSOL? Not totally sure how to describe it - Blueberryish.


----------



## khampal

dfk41 said:


> Got this back for a bit....proper coffee machine!


Back to the Orchestrale again? It really is an incredible looking machine.


----------



## 4085

khampal said:


> Back to the Orchestrale again? It really is an incredible looking machine.


Not just in looks.....people go on about dual boilers.....half of them switch the steam boiler off!....


----------



## khampal

dfk41 said:


> Not just in looks.....people go on about dual boilers.....half of them switch the steam boiler off!....


Oh yeah, I don't doubt that - I've heard it's superbly engineered too - no cooling flush required etc


----------



## ashcroc

dfk41 said:


> Not just in looks.....people go on about dual boilers.....half of them switch the steam boiler off!....


Thought that was one of the benefits of a DB. Steam readily available if you want it or. Less electric spent if you don't. It's not as if the steam boiler needs to heat up the grouphead so the warmup time shod be relatively quick.


----------



## xpresso

nobby shortbread said:


> Not quite the postie but a drive up the M1 and then the A509 .........
> 
> i really have tried to but in the end upgraditus took its course
> 
> .
> 
> Looking forward to playing with this new acquisition.


Welcome to the ECM Club, have fun.

Jon.


----------



## 4085

ashcroc said:


> Thought that was one of the benefits of a DB. Steam readily available if you want it or. Less electric spent if you don't. It's not as if the steam boiler needs to heat up the grouphead so the warmup time shod be relatively quick.


It is if you want to wait another 10 mins or so just to steam your milk.....quite a few db machines have no drain on the boiler making descaling a pain.....and this is an HX with little or no need for cooling flushes......3 litre boiler, steams immensely......but you cannot turn it off of course, separately that is


----------



## Stanic

Ever since I saw these from this polish guy, it was way hard to resist







finally I succumbed to a 58,55mm limba noir one - it's pretty much perfect


----------



## RoA19

Ooh nice, how much?


----------



## RoA19

New skate wheel tamper from Coffee Hit arrived today


----------



## Stanic

roa19 said:


> ooh nice, how much?


250 pln







plus delivery


----------



## jj-x-ray

RoA19 said:


> View attachment 34673
> 
> 
> New skate wheel tamper from Coffee Hit arrived today


Looks cool, but doesn't this make polishing the puck impossible?


----------



## RoA19

jj-x-ray said:


> Looks cool, but doesn't this make polishing the puck impossible?


No, you can tighten the wheel (if you choose to) so it doesn't spin round.


----------



## Big Pete

nobby shortbread said:


> Not quite the postie but a drive up the M1 and then the A509 .........
> 
> i really have tried to but in the end upgraditus took its course
> 
> .
> 
> Looking forward to playing with this new acquisition.


Hi Nobby

bought a Syncronika just a few weeks ago, you will not be disappointed trust me.

enjoy you coffee

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## khampal

My new toy from @russe11


----------



## 9719

A trip up to Bath, and well you just have to don't you Beans are Beneficio Monte Brisas from Costa Rica, shall give them a few more days before seeing if I can replicate what I had in Bath, wish me luck


----------



## Muska

A cheap Chinese/amazon distribution tool (I'm considering the Mahlgut set, thought this might be a cheap way to see if it makes a difference for me)










& come cheap Chinese/ebay bean holder things! Just need a nice stand for them now if anyone can recommend one?


----------



## Jony

Like the Bean sellers, Dewalt and inch bit.


----------



## Muska

If I can find a nice piece of wood I might just do that


----------



## joey24dirt

Muska said:


> If I can find a nice piece of wood I might just do that


Oh a lovely reclaimed skateboard block  shame I don't have the tooling to make them...... yet


----------



## ashcroc

Muska said:


> If I can find a nice piece of wood I might just do that


A nice lump of cork to match the bungs?


----------



## jj-x-ray

A rocket shaped air puffer for helping to clean my grinder......


----------



## mmmatron

Muska said:


> If I can find a nice piece of wood I might just do that


I bought a block of mahogany off eBay (there's loads of stuff on there) and drilled it with a forstner bit, and finished with danish oil. Looks great.


----------



## Lozzer87

This beauty, courtesy of @joey24dirt.


----------



## joey24dirt

Lozzer87 said:


> This beauty, courtesy of @joey24dirt.


You take way better photos than I do 

Any issues let me know. Thanks dude


----------



## Lozzer87

joey24dirt said:


> You take way better photos than I do
> 
> Any issues let me know. Thanks dude


My phone does, I just push a button. I'm sure I won't but thanks.


----------



## Donegali

On Friday, I received a new set of scales (5kg, 0.1gms), some Japanese V60 white filters, oh and a V60 02







. Just waiting to see if my kettle turns up or not


----------



## xpresso

The postie brought this assortment direct from Coffee Compass via a kind forum member in exchange for a PF filter holder, regardless of the taste yet to be tried, I'm convinced I'm being spoilt.










Might just over dose on one of these today UNLESS I'm advised differently when taking into consideration the roasting date.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> The postie brought this assortment direct from Coffee Compass via a kind forum member in exchange for a PF filter holder, regardless of the taste yet to be tried, I'm convinced I'm being spoilt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just over dose on one of these today UNLESS I'm advised differently when taking into consideration the roasting date.
> 
> Jon.


I love the cherry cherry. Haven't had it for ages so may bang an order in


----------



## kentishh

First order from Coffee Compass


----------



## Stanic

So, so







when I found the Portaspresso HC-P for sale on a slovak second hand portal, it took me I guess 2 hours of deliberating till I contacted the seller and after he agreed to knock down 50 euro, it was a deal. I've got the whole package for around 40% cheaper compared to new (including postage from Australia and taxes). It's slightly dirty so today it'll get some tlc. Looks like I'll be able to attach a double or triple spout to the included triple basket portafilter. This will be great for travelling. The only nitpick is the smell of the brass. All in all, I'm a happy camper


----------



## L&R

Grief, Classic with a broken water tank







, why all people decide to put portafilter inside the plastic thing...


----------



## ashcroc

L&R said:


> Grief, Classic with a broken water tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , why all people decide to put portafilter inside the plastic thing...


That's unfortunate. Didn't gaggia themselves ship the portafilter in the tank?


----------



## iulianato

Stanic said:


> So, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I found the Portaspresso HC-P for sale on a slovak second hand portal, it took me I guess 2 hours of deliberating till I contacted the seller and after he agreed to knock down 50 euro, it was a deal. I've got the whole package for around 40% cheaper compared to new (including postage from Australia and taxes). It's slightly dirty so today it'll get some tlc. Looks like I'll be able to attach a double or triple spout to the included triple basket portafilter. This will be great for travelling. The only nitpick is the smell of the brass. All in all, I'm a happy camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34819


It is just the smell or the coffee will get some as well? You got this one for the profiling attachment I suppose becouse, if I remember well, you already have the hc model. Right?


----------



## Stanic

iulianato said:


> It is just the smell or the coffee will get some as well? You got this one for the profiling attachment I suppose becouse, if I remember well, you already have the hc model. Right?


I've got the Rossa PG Air alu, the one driven by compressed air stored in a detachable container on top,also allowing for pressure profiling - but requiring pumping. It also has a pressure gauge.

The smell is the "brass" - hard to describe and yet to be seen how it'll affect the taste of coffee, I know they've been applying some food grade silicone coating from inside, should take care of that.

Basically, I've now got a two independent pressure profiling groups with individual temperature adjustment







a video will be made soon


----------



## L&R

ashcroc said:


> That's unfortunate. Didn't gaggia themselves ship the portafilter in the tank?


Nope, in the original packing porta sits on the top in the styrofoam post.


----------



## iulianato

Seen a post that remembered me the old friend Bob so ordered a bag and some decaf and here it is in a nice letterbox friendly packing with wine voucher included. Lovely!


----------



## L&R

Having a stainless steel base for the first time, so happy with it.


----------



## salty

Lozzer87 said:


> This beauty, courtesy of @joey24dirt.


That. Is. Amazing


----------



## coffee3253

Lovely


----------



## joey24dirt

I actually collected these. After being a round the block a little bit, it was nice to head to my local again.


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> I actually collected these. After being a round the block a little bit, it was nice to head to my local again.


Not sure if this is the same company who have a roasterie on the A19 from M'bro toward Thirsk ??.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> Not sure if this is the same company who have a roasterie on the A19 from M'bro toward Thirsk ??.
> 
> Jon.


No these are a small cafe in Redcar called relish. They do mail order if you wanted to try


----------



## mmmatron

xpresso said:


> Not sure if this is the same company who have a roasterie on the A19 from M'bro toward Thirsk ??.
> 
> Jon.


I think that's Rounton


----------



## xpresso

mmmatron said:


> I think that's Rounton










:good: Spot on that's the one, I believe they also have a coffee shop in M'bro.

Jon.


----------



## mmmatron

They do indeed and now they have one in Ingleby Cross (joiners shop) which is handy if you're passing on the A19.


----------



## jymbob

It was a man in a truck, but this arrived late last week









...with this inside:


----------



## jymbob

Also this over the weekend courtesy of @russe11









Got the Fracino in situ and plumbed in enough to find a drip coming from the inlet manifold... Hoping it's just a worn/loose part, waiting a call back from their tech team. It did make some lovely steam for me though!


----------



## xpresso

jymbob said:


> It was a man in a truck, but this arrived late last week
> 
> View attachment 34912
> 
> 
> ...with this inside:
> 
> View attachment 34913


OK looks interesting, the pallet is a basic one use only type so not of interest, the machine on it warrants some clarifying, two group so is intended for a party and are the tickets limited















.

Jon.


----------



## jymbob

xpresso said:


> OK looks interesting, the pallet is a basic one use only type so not of interest, the machine on it warrants some clarifying, two group so is intended for a party and are the tickets limited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.










2 Group because there's less demand so I can pick up an otherwise identical machine cheaper than a 1 Group! Some of us don't have infinite resources to spend on our habits


----------



## joey24dirt

Two parcels. One is my new safety valve from elektros, the other is very suspicious looking!


----------



## joey24dirt

Ha you guys are awesome. Could all involved please let yourself be known for a great big thank you


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Ha you guys are awesome. Could all involved please let yourself be know for a great big thank you


Hehe! M . . . .ME!!!!


----------



## Snakehips

Blinking 'eck Joey..... you're a popular chap !

Nice one Mildred !!


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> Hehe! M . . . .ME!!!!


I'd have put good money on that being a MildredM special delivery!


----------



## xpresso

Are they 'Air Mile' tokens ........















.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Hehe! M . . . .ME!!!!


Actually THE BEST PERSON! Amazing work, so thoughtful and kind of you.

I reckon that @Snakehips needs a thank you also for his recon mission


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> Are they 'Air Mile' tokens ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Wonder how far I'd get?


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Actually THE BEST PERSON! Amazing work, so thoughtful and kind of you.


Aw thanks











> I reckon that @Snakehips


Who?



> needs a thank you also for his recon mission


 If you're suggesting a collusion has been going on then . . . think again!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Aw thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> If you're suggesting a collusion has been going on then . . . think again!


This needs explaining properly haha


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Wonder how far I'd get?


Tees-side airports miles away from you 'J' ..... so might just get you there....

Jon.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Aw thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> If you're suggesting a collusion has been going on then . . . think again!





joey24dirt said:


> This needs explaining properly haha


Reluctantly, I have to confirm that Mildred is not telling porkies.

No collusion whatsoever. Even a snake wouldn't stoop that low!


----------



## joey24dirt

So I had another mystery package arrive ...










This time the standard packaging threw me a little, it was only the slight deviation in my house name that gave me a clue. There's only one person I know on here who calls it honeypot cottage (it's actually honeybee lol) and that's Mildred. Now M had kindly sent a mystery package yesterday so it can't be from her again. Then it dawned on me. She's in cahoots with that there @Snakehips ! It's possible my details have been passed on, plus there was the strange email I received from him last week.

I open the package, another clue!!










Either the sender likes cartoon cobras, or this is the calling card of Snakehips!

I open further and flip the object over. Absolutely blown away!!










Seriously huge thanks for this. It's amazing. The pictures don't do it justice, but it's a layered 3D photo I think it would be called.

Anyway it's took pride of place right next to my set up










I don't know what I've done to deserve such generosity over the last couple of days, but it's put a huge smile on my face (and took away the pain down below) so a huge....

THANK YOU ??


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> So I had another mystery package arrive ...
> 
> This time the standard packaging threw me a little, it was only the slight deviation in my house name that gave me a clue. There's only one person I know on here who calls it honeypot cottage (it's actually honeybee lol) and that's Mildred. Now M had kindly sent a mystery package yesterday so it can't be from her again. Then it dawned on me. She's in cahoots with that there @Snakehips ! It's possible my details have been passed on, plus there was the strange email I received from him last week.
> 
> I open the package, another clue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either the sender likes cartoon cobras, or this is the calling card of Snakehips!
> 
> I open further and flip the object over. Absolutely blown away!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously huge thanks for this. It's amazing. The pictures don't do it justice, but it's a layered 3D photo I think it would be called.
> 
> Anyway it's took pride of place right next to my set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I've done to deserve such generosity over the last couple of days, but it's put a huge smile on my face (and took away the pain down below) so a huge....
> 
> THANK YOU 酪酪


Personally I think it's a load of Bojjocks, but never mind you might have preferred if it was the dog's .....'s.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

^^^^^ that is absolutely fantastic, Joey! What a work of art! Awww! What a generous, talented Snake









And the funny thing was neither of us know either of us was plotting and scheming, although I expect Snake had been planning this for some time


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> ^^^^^ that is absolutely fantastic, Joey! What a work of art! Awww! What a generous, talented Snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the funny thing was neither of us know either of us was plotting and scheming, although I expect Snake had been planning this for some time


That's what confused me haha. The snake is out of the basket now though.


----------



## cloughy

Wowzers! that's some quality goods there from some very talented people


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> That's what confused me haha. The snake is out of the basket now though.


Prices will be on the increase once the euphoria of the occasion has passed







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> That's what confused me haha. The snake is out of the basket now though.


He is indeed!!!!

(Oops, now I am going to update my address book. I AM!)


----------



## xpresso

xpresso said:


> Prices will be on the increase once the euphoria of the occasion has passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


This is getting 'Painful and out of HAND' or whatever turns you on, but he'll be bloomin signing autographs next ...... chuckle chuckle I've already got one.

Jon.


----------



## BaggaZee

These beauties (once I'd paid VAT & handling).

Just need to work out how to get the existing toggle ones off!


----------



## Rhys

Just had a play with this c/o @GCGlasgow...


















..slowly sneaking coffee-stuff back in her house









She's just had a brew made with it, and as a precaution I put a dishcloth round the base (and it did dribble a bit as was warned). Got a nice thick froth on top. Was quite hot though so added cold milk and she really enjoyed it. Used some old decaf I found in my draw at home and ground it up. Said it was a bit bitter so will get some fresh decaf beans for her and grind a little courser.

Watched a few YouTube vids before-hand to see how much of what went where (didn't want to overfill it).

The bigger test will be when the Niche arrives


----------



## Stanic

Thanks @fluffles


----------



## ashcroc

Rhys said:


> Just had a play with this c/o @GCGlasgow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..slowly sneaking coffee-stuff back in her house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's just had a brew made with it, and as a precaution I put a dishcloth round the base (and it did dribble a bit as was warned). Got a nice thick froth on top. Was quite hot though so added cold milk and she really enjoyed it. Used some old decaf I found in my draw at home and ground it up. Said it was a bit bitter so will get some fresh decaf beans for her and grind a little courser.
> 
> Watched a few YouTube vids before-hand to see how much of what went where (didn't want to overfill it).
> 
> The bigger test will be when the Niche arrives


What happened to the la pav?


----------



## Rhys

ashcroc said:


> What happened to the la pav?


It got booted out of her house when I bought my own. it now sits in the cupboard and is scared into the corner by the pump from my Speedster (since there's no one to moan at me for plumbing in lol)

It'll come in handy if for whatever reason I can't use the Speedster, for instance moving the kitchen around, or of something happens to the mains water (like it did today when it all went off from a burst main abut 20 yards away from my front door.)


----------



## ashcroc

Rhys said:


> It got booted out of her house when I bought my own. it now sits in the cupboard and is scared into the corner by the pump from my Speedster (since there's no one to moan at me for plumbing in lol)
> 
> It'll come in handy if for whatever reason I can't use the Speedster, for instance moving the kitchen around, or of something happens to the mains water (like it did today when it all went off from a burst main abut 20 yards away from my front door.)


Ah that's a pity. I felt sure the hot choc capabilities had earned it it's place.


----------



## iulianato

BaggaZee said:


> These beauties (once I'd paid VAT & handling).
> 
> Just need to work out how to get the existing toggle ones off!


Looks gooooood, very gooood.


----------



## Jony

Yes they better than those jalopies on ours,haha


----------



## iulianato

Jalopies, hahaha!!! Yes, totally agree.


----------



## BaggaZee

They're the Bacote option from Chris' Coffee in the US.

Struggling to separate the metal and wooden parts of the existing steam & water toggles though! Anyone done it?


----------



## Jony

Nope I think we are all skint form buying the Vs,haha


----------



## iulianato

BaggaZee said:


> They're the Bacote option from Chris' Coffee in the US.
> 
> Struggling to separate the metal and wooden parts of the existing steam & water toggles though! Anyone done it?


Yes, just unscrew by hand.


----------



## kjarsheim

Well this is a couple of week's worth because I've been working away, but a 1kg bag each of Harrar and Monsoon Malabar beans from MyCuppa (Australian resident, me), an evilbay chinese knockoff of a Motta 500ml jug for 30% of Motta price here, a Feld2 and a set of tiny jewellers scales also off evilbay 0.01g/ $10AUD.

Sooo chances are not a lot of sleep this coming fortnight, lol!!!!


----------



## BaggaZee

iulianato said:


> Yes, just unscrew by hand.


Hmmm, in that case I fear threadlock may be the culprit!


----------



## rod77ama

Nice VST 18g basket

Regards


----------



## MildredM

Not delivered but collected!


----------



## MildredM

And then home to this!










I can't wait to get stuck in


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> And then home to this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get stuck in


That's looks pricy!


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> That's looks pricy!


A rare treat


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> That's looks pricy!


And to make me feel better I bought a bag of pre ground from Marks & Spencer for visitors who like their cafetière of any old stuff


----------



## mmmatron

joey24dirt said:


> That's looks pricy!


Pretty


----------



## mmmatron

mmmatron said:


> Pretty


Whoops, meant to quote M's post


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> And to make me feel better I bought a bag of pre ground from Marks & Spencer for visitors who like their cafetière of any old stuff


T'is fair to say Mildred, All Your birthdays have come at once !!!!!!!!!!!!.

Jon.


----------



## BaggaZee

MildredM said:


> And to make me feel better I bought a bag of pre ground from Marks & Spencer for visitors who like their cafetière of any old stuff


Meanie!


----------



## Stanic

MildredM said:


> And to make me feel better I bought a bag of pre ground from Marks & Spencer for visitors who like their cafetière of any old stuff


I'm too kind, keeping beans I didn't like for those


----------



## Jony

Not the postie, whilst on route out.


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> And to make me feel better I bought a bag of pre ground from Marks & Spencer for visitors who like their cafetière of any old stuff


And I thought it was another Lincs earthquake,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BaggaZee

Lots of new beans to explore.


----------



## cambosheff

Copper wasn't my colour.....


----------



## MildredM

cambosheff said:


> Copper wasn't my colour.....


So last year . . .



>


Oh MY! You know where you are with black and white









Congratulations!! What do you reckon then?


----------



## cambosheff

Haha 10kg of stales/old beans has settled it down a bit. Might have to splash out on an alignment tool to get a bit more range on espresso though. Sandpaper at the ready


----------



## Rhys

That's nice..









I wanted a white EK, but 'someone' went and sold it..


----------



## Jony

If I must.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Apparently been available in cafes for a long time but a new one to me.


----------



## GingerBen

Flying_Vee said:


> Apparently been available in cafes for a long time but a new one to me.


interested to know how prominent the liquorice flavour is, if at all. I ordered some coffee from them last week and was tempted by this but I can't bare liquorice


----------



## jj-x-ray

They serve this at work 



Flying_Vee said:


> Apparently been available in cafes for a long time but a new one to me.


----------



## Flying_Vee

GingerBen said:


> interested to know how prominent the liquorice flavour is, if at all. I ordered some coffee from them last week and was tempted by this but I can't bare liquorice


Will do when i get in to it in the morning.

I've had mild licorice notes on coffees soon after roasting but it usually disappears once rested.

What did you go for? Any good?


----------



## xpresso

GingerBen said:


> interested to know how prominent the liquorice flavour is, if at all. I ordered some coffee from them last week and was tempted by this but I can't bare liquorice


I'm likewise very interested as I love the damn stuff along with aniseed and the more clarty on the tongue as an after taste the better.

Jon.


----------



## Rhys

@Snakehips has been up to stuff again...










I had a funny feeling something was in the off after @MildredM got in touch about my address and said 'something may be coming my way..'


















Yep, there he is (or rather his avatar)


















This'll be going on the wall above the Speedster. Cheers guys, it's smashing, what a great surprise!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Rhys said:


> @Snakehips has been up to stuff again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a funny feeling something was in the off after @MildredM got in touch about my address and said 'something may be coming my way..'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, there he is (or rather his avatar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This'll be going on the wall above the Speedster. Cheers guys, it's smashing, what a great surprise!!


The snake strikes again. How good are they?! I seriously love the one I got sent  top work


----------



## MildredM

Hahahahaha! It's fantastic!!!!! It really is!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Hahahahaha! It's fantastic!!!!! It really is!!!


You should give them a follow on Instagram. Some really lovely stuff on their page.


----------



## Snakehips

Rhys said:


> @Snakehips has been up to stuff again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This'll be going on the wall above the Speedster. Cheers guys, it's smashing, what a great surprise!!


Glad you like it @Rhys

Making a personalised frame is something that I do, now and again, as and when an idea comes to mind. It helps to while away a few days whilst it's too pleasant and sunny to go outdoors.

Having had to give up her day job, by Sadie and Jack , named after my parents, is actually my daughter's fledgling business. It is from her that I 'borrow' the frames and packaging.

So some of us spend part of our spare time making things out of cardboard and others take time out to Moderate on forums !

Thank you and the other Mods for helping to keep CFUK running in a manner that we probably all take for granted.


----------



## Rhys

Now in it's rightful place


----------



## Jollybean

This is what I love about the forum. Top man Snakehips


----------



## FGBR




----------



## lake_m

FGBR said:


>


Wow. Stealthy! (and just a little bit sinister)


----------



## jj-x-ray

FGBR said:


>


Seems to be a lot of eks going around these days.....I'm getting feelings of inadequacy


----------



## jj-x-ray

Rhys said:


> View attachment 35165
> 
> 
> Now in it's rightful place


Love your setup......man the speedster is a thing of beauty, hope I own one one day


----------



## FGBR

lake_m said:


> Wow. Stealthy! (and just a little bit sinister)


I'd agree, it does look a bit sinister









(And perhaps not a coincident that the shipping weight was exactly 66,6 lbs







)

I quite like the industrial appearance of this thing, and it's one of the sturdiest pieces of equipment I've come across.

And I was impressed by the FedEx delivery man as well, he must have been 2 meters tall and carried the huge box in one arm.


----------



## adz313

Yesterday now, but these arrived from Roundhill


----------



## xpresso

A small parcel arrived this morning..............










Canny packet of Tynemouth Coffee Company Roasters 'Black Midden'

AND

Parts to bring my machine in line with the very latest spec of the ECM Synchronika.

After a very frustrating two weeks ordering a special tool, delivered within 24 hours but the carton contents failed to match the order due to an error in stock at a major international power tool company, a relief to have enough free minutes available on my phone to eventually bring closure via a refund.

So it was great to enjoy the personal friendly service of 'Coffeeteam' http://www.coffeeteam.co.uk/

Jon.


----------



## johnealey

Beans, beans and more beans.Rave: 1kg Signature, 250g Suarez. Atkinsons: 250g Archetype, 250g Lancaster blend loose Tea (for Sarah). Small batch roasters (918) 20kg Tanzania Tweega Greens









John


----------



## iulianato

Very generous postie today: 2kg of promising Rwandans


----------



## jj-x-ray

A pair of ravers


----------



## rdpx

That Suarez is lovely, we just finished a kilo of it and I'm struggling to adjust to The Italian Job. I found it needed to be ground very fine indeed.



jj-x-ray said:


> A pair of ravers


----------



## J_Fo

Got these yesterday, loving the personalisation!


----------



## cambosheff

Oooooo shinies...


----------



## jj-x-ray

Jon_Foster said:


> Got these yesterday, loving the personalisation!
> View attachment 35191


Look forward to hearing your verdict


----------



## Lawman

Thanks @MrShades.

Don't think my daughter will allow me to miss her 5th birthday party to install it.


----------



## iulianato

Lawman said:


> Thanks @MrShades.
> 
> Don't think my daughter will allow me to miss her 5th birthday party to install it.


Happy birthday! Don't even think about installing it just yet.


----------



## xpresso

iulianato said:


> Happy birthday! Don't even think about installing it just yet.


Why ? --- Could form part of pass the parcel







.

Jon.


----------



## Lawman

Nobody else touched the machine, let alone 16 little people


----------



## jj-x-ray

Bbbut its part of your legacy to her....like an heirloom.



Lawman said:


> Thanks @MrShades.
> 
> Don't think my daughter will allow me to miss her 5th birthday party to install it.


----------



## xpresso

Instructional on behalf of the little ones, beats LEGO and there's an end result.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

It was time to step it up a couple of notches. Similar to coffee equipment, why bother doing the upgradeitus thing. May as well hit the top  just don't tell the wife ?


----------



## Lawman

At least she likes coffee. So that's a start.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Nice to know they've diversified from carpets


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> It was time to step it up a couple of notches. Similar to coffee equipment, why bother doing the upgradeitus thing. May as well hit the top  just don't tell the wife 狼


The last band saw I had Joey needed a 24" sump for the lower 48" wheel, the blades were 5" wide took a 17ton flat back to get it home.

The baby I had was a Startrite with it's own blade welder attached......... Happy Days ... what I wouldn't give to have my workshop back.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> The last band saw I had Joey needed a 24" sump for the lower 48" wheel, the blades were 5" wide took a 17ton flat back to get it home.
> 
> The baby I had was a Startrite with it's own blade welder attached......... Happy Days ... what I wouldn't give to have my workshop back.
> 
> Jon.


You can borrow mine anytime  70 kg this but had the dreaded 25 steps up to the house to take on. Had to call for help haha


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> You can borrow mine anytime  70 kg this but had the dreaded 25 steps up to the house to take on. Had to call for help haha


Don't forget to keep the pallet so you can get it down to the sc8cr8 once it's finished.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Don't forget to keep the pallet so you can get it down to the sc8cr8 once it's finished.


Sc8cr8  yeah I may hire someone to move it. Definitely shouldn't have lifted it after the procedure I've just had


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Sc8cr8


Think @Missy coined the spelling first. Wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of her boss by claiming credit. 


joey24dirt said:


> yeah I may hire someone to move it. Definitely shouldn't have lifted it after the procedure I've just had


Hope you didn't setback the recovery too far.


----------



## Missy

ashcroc said:


> Think @Missy coined the spelling first. Wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of her boss by claiming credit.
> 
> Hope you didn't setback the recovery too far.


I'm pretty sure you are safe with that

I think I said Sk8Cr8 ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

ooooh fancy - twin bearing blade alignment with micro adjustment on the rip fence









Get your blades from http://www.justbandsawblades.co.uk - they are better quality - look for Dakin Flexback and Hankansson Silco - much longer lasting, also consider skip tooth for ply blocks


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> It was time to step it up a couple of notches. Similar to coffee equipment, why bother doing the upgradeitus thing. May as well hit the top  just don't tell the wife 狼


Fan-flipping-tastic! Please don't go leaving us to join a Joiners Forum now









(Please, please PLEASE look after your fingers . . . I could name on all the fingers of both hands people I know who lost a finger/part of one using big saws).


----------



## xpresso

So it came on a pallet, interesting, what you making the pallet into Joey ???.

Jon.


----------



## jimbojohn55

MildredM said:


> Fan-flipping-tastic! Please don't go leaving us to join a Joiners Forum now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please, please PLEASE look after your fingers . . . I could name on all the fingers of both hands people I know who lost a finger/part of one using big saws).


Loosing a finger is like getting a tattoo in a wood shop - its very rare on a bandsaw - but a circular saw without training its almost a matter of time , Ive been unlucky enough to see two people loose fingers on circular saws , one was a machine shop lecturer, I thought to myself - well if he just cut his thumb off I don't have a chance, I later found out he was full of tablets.

The second time was when a blurt who was not trained or allowed to use a circular saw got two security keys unlocked the room and the machine and took 2 digits off - they packed him off in an ambulance before I found the didgets and had to pack them in a bag of frozen peas and leg it to the hospital, when I got there the microsurgeon looked in the bag laughed and threw the lot in the bin - long story short the blurt had a disciplinary but we couldn't think of anything as a sanction that would be worse than cutting two fingers off, so he kept his job. He then proved that he was a total blurt by trying to sue the company with the help of a union rep - We went to court and the judge kicked it out after 30 mins - that was 20 yrs ago so I imagine there is even less of him these days


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Fan-flipping-tastic! Please don't go leaving us to join a Joiners Forum now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please, please PLEASE look after your fingers . . . I could name on all the fingers of both hands people I know who lost a finger/part of one using big saws).


I'm not going anywhere haha and neither are my fingers ?


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> So it came on a pallet, interesting, what you making the pallet into Joey ???.
> 
> Jon.


Probably chisel storage, I also ordered a set of mini chisels


----------



## Hasi

A bandsaw is also very handy to fabricate skateboards with (did that when I was younger







)... so, here's my plan for you @joey24dirt - you make skateboards, ride them up and down your lane for amusement, and ultimately turn them into handles of sorts.

Maybe consider a chainsaw and veneer peeler/cutter as well. Just in case, for the perfect cradle-to-cradle or skatle-to-cratle or bramble-to-handle or likewise approach.

Overall: congrats to the purchase! There's never enough shed to host all the maybe-not-that-useful tools out there, but a lathe and bandsaw - hell yea!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> A bandsaw is also very handy to fabricate skateboards with (did that when I was younger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... so, here's my plan for you @joey24dirt - you make skateboards, ride them up and down your lane for amusement, and ultimately turn them into handles of sorts.
> 
> Maybe consider a chainsaw and veneer peeler/cutter as well. Just in case, for the perfect cradle-to-cradle or skatle-to-cratle or bramble-to-handle or likewise approach.
> 
> Overall: congrats to the purchase! There's never enough shed to host all the maybe-not-that-useful tools out there, but a lathe and bandsaw - hell yea!!


Thanks Hasi. I'm pleased with the purchase. I deliberated for about a week whether or not to go for it, but then thought screw it, we only live once so may as well spend that time enjoying it


----------



## hotmetal

jimbojohn55 said:


> ooooh fancy - twin bearing blade alignment with micro adjustment on the rip fence


For those of us with minimal knowledge of woodworking, that quote is up there in my mind with that knife thread we had a while back where someone said their knife had "good jimping on the choil". I thought it was an autocorrect error, every day's a school day! Now I want a rip fence even though I have no idea what one is. But micro adjustment is always good...

Having seen Joey's pre-/post upgraditis pics, it made me think of Crocodile Dundee: "That ain't a bandsaw, *this* is a bandsaw!"

Gone 1am, and I'm here full of LSOL and COKE (the fizzy drink, not Nose Up Mother Brown, but still not conducive to sleep...)


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> For those of us with minimal knowledge of woodworking, that quote is up there in my mind with that knife thread we had a while back where someone said their knife had "good jimping on the choil". I thought it was an autocorrect error, every day's a school day! Now I want a rip fence even though I have no idea what one is. But micro adjustment is always good...
> 
> Having seen Joey's pre-/post upgraditis pics, it made me think of Crocodile Dundee: "That ain't a bandsaw, *this* is a bandsaw!"
> 
> *Gone 1am, and I'm here full of LSOL and COKE (the fizzy drink, not Nose Up Mother Brown, but still not conducive to sleep...)*


Are you sure


----------



## hotmetal

About which bit? The Old Peruvian Marching Powder? Definitely none of that - out of my pay grade for one thing, and also I like having a 'double-barrelled snot gun' unlike certain well known "it girls" with dissolved septums (septa?) Who wants paranoia and one big nostril?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## joey24dirt

jimbojohn55 said:


> ooooh fancy - twin bearing blade alignment with micro adjustment on the rip fence
> 
> Get your blades from http://www.justbandsawblades.co.uk - they are better quality - look for Dakin Flexback and Hankansson Silco - much longer lasting, also consider skip tooth for ply blocks


I missed this post. Yes I wanted as much bearing as I could get as I knew it would bother me not having it. I spent two hours last night mounting it and setting it all up ready for first cuts today. Only bug bear is the mitre fence is an additional extra for £35!


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> Only bug bear is the mitre fence is an additional extra for £35!


Come on Joey---- Beyond you to make a custom made one of these...................






No need to watch it right through and I'm sure it 'WOOD' be better suited to your exacting requirements







.

Turn the sound down !!

Jon.


----------



## Stanic

I love getting good coffee









And a double spout for the Portaspresso


----------



## xpresso

Stanic said:


> I love getting good coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a double spout for the Portaspresso
> 
> View attachment 35211


So .. Are you finished with the three







.

Jon.


----------



## Stanic

xpresso said:


> So .. Are you finished with the three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


as in?







I'm planning to do a combined video with the double too..and it is not easy to use the triple one lol


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Fanced some Guji so decided to try Carvetii's offering. Curve have just bought some out so may try theirs as well.


----------



## hotmetal

Oh yeah Curve know a thing or two about roasting up a good natural Guji. Please report back if you get some.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

hotmetal said:


> Oh yeah Curve know a thing or two about roasting up a good natural Guji. Please report back if you get some.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Only released today but will try and bag some next week!


----------



## frothycoffeeman

5 small bags of beans from Rave.

2 bags of Fudge Blend.

1 bag of Signature Blend.

1 bag of Ethiopian Kayon Mountain.

1 bag of Chatswood.

Been out of the whole coffee/espresso world due to RL. Thought it was about time I got back into it.


----------



## Hasi




----------



## christos_geo

First one not the postie but from my brother who was traveling round Guatemala and Mexico for 3 months, well and Joshua tree !

And next one the postie after realising I really need one of these...


----------



## MildredM

I love getting surprises! Thank you to lovely forum member @Batian for this generous delivery today


----------



## adz313

I think I win today's contest of who got the best stuff on the post...

Massive thanks to Joe for this one!

Means it's espresso not brewed tomorrow morning!


----------



## joey24dirt

adz313 said:


> I think I win today's contest of who got the best stuff on the post...
> 
> Massive thanks to Joe for this one!
> 
> Means it's espresso not brewed tomorrow morning!


Nice!! Those colours came out awesome


----------



## Jony

Yea,yea I suppose so.


----------



## jymbob

(Yesterday) from the friendly guys at Fracino for my "in need of some TLC" FCX2.









Now I have pressure and no leaks, so that's a step in the right direction









Not quite fully operational yet, but hoping my next post over in Technical/Faults will help with that!


----------



## 9719

Raves arrived by the postie last week sometime, but due to a total lack of management on my behalf had to pop into Finca at the weekend to grab a bag whilst awaiting Raves to rest long enough. Just started the Finca bag this morn nom nom nom


----------



## kjarsheim

1 Kg Monsoon Malabar (love this and the shelf life is insane - no chance of reaching it though, heehee! and 1 kg Brazil Super Blend(Toblerone in a coffee bean, lol!)from MyCuppa.com.au. Their service and selection are awesome.


----------



## slamm

Busy day for DPD deliveries from Assembly and potter Jono Smart. Had to go for another Geisha after being so blown away by Origin's amazing tartaric Negrita. The notes of intense red fruit sounds promising as it was the intensity that really impressed with the Negrita.


----------



## lake_m

Been meaning to get better scales for ages..


----------



## Jony

OHH very nice.


----------



## ohms

New mug day!


----------



## MSM

@ohms - Looks really nice - do they do any other colours?


----------



## Rhys

Bought a new (to me) camera.. Arrived in time for my holls..










It looks like new (even though it was advertised as EXC++). Fully boxed, with the leads/CD etc still unopened. Bit of a step up from my D300 and a massive step up from my D1x.


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ fantastic camera, a bit weighty but the results you will get more than make of for that! Share some pics when you get back


----------



## Jony

These I did pick them up.


----------



## ohms

MSM said:


> @ohms - Looks really nice - do they do any other colours?


They do different styles, for sure, but i'm not 100% sure on other colours. It's a Dassie Artisan mug, which I purchased from the Main Street Trading Company in St Boswells (http://www.mainstreetbooks.co.uk/home/)

https://www.dassieartisan.com/dipped-white-assorted-tea-cups-set-of-6

Hope that helps!



Rhys said:


> Bought a new (to me) camera.. Arrived in time for my holls..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like new (even though it was advertised as EXC++). Fully boxed, with the leads/CD etc still unopened. Bit of a step up from my D300 and a massive step up from my D1x.


Nice! I moved from Nikon to Sony FF (A7) a few years back and only just upgraded to the A7III, actually! Considered going mirrorless, at all?


----------



## Jony

Yes the actual postie this time


----------



## Craigzad

Rhys said:


> Bought a new (to me) camera.. Arrived in time for my holls..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like new (even though it was advertised as EXC++). Fully boxed, with the leads/CD etc still unopened. Bit of a step up from my D300 and a massive step up from my D1x.


Nice camera the D3S built like a tank mines taken a bit of abuse at football and cycling events but keeps going


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> ^^^^ fantastic camera, a bit weighty but the results you will get more than make of for that! Share some pics when you get back











ISO 10,000!! My other cameras were rubbish after ISO 800...

This is a shot inside Duart Castle, in subdued lighting and no flash..


----------



## jonnycooper29

Bagged myself one of the first aergrinds off eBay, brand new and cheaper than knock themselves (arrived the next day too!).

Can't wait to get stuck in with it!


----------



## Banjoman

Big box arrived yesterday ...


----------



## ashcroc

Banjoman said:


> Big box arrived yesterday ...
> 
> View attachment 35414


Can hardly wait for the post eruption photo to appear in the show off your set-up thread.


----------



## Banjoman

ashcroc said:


> Can hardly wait for the post eruption photo to appear in the show off your set-up thread.


Yes me too







. Unfortunately, I have to delay until after the weekend to set everything up. But come Monday, I will be starting my new coffee journey in earnest - and duly reporting back here with all my observations and no doubt many queries.


----------



## joey24dirt

Fudge and razors. Random combo, but that's what came haha


----------



## icom102

Banjoman said:


> Yes me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfortunately, I have to delay until after the weekend to set everything up. But come Monday, I will be starting my new coffee journey in earnest - and duly reporting back here with all my observations and no doubt many queries.


What machine did you get?


----------



## Banjoman

icom102 said:


> What machine did you get?


I'm the lucky owner of a Vesuvius


----------



## cloughy

Bianca turned up


----------



## jj-x-ray

More coffee compass delights. Monsooned Malabar and rancheros mahogany roast....

Insanely quick delivery


----------



## johnealey

Courtesy of @jeebsy









"yes Puq, I am your Father"









"Can you help save me from the evil one over there please?"

John


----------



## Jony

Nice puq er


----------



## MildredM

johnealey said:


> Courtesy of @jeebsy
> 
> View attachment 35463
> 
> 
> "yes Puq, I am your Father"
> 
> View attachment 35464
> 
> 
> "Can you help save me from the evil one over there please?"
> 
> John


Happy PuqPress Day!

Honestly, I keep having to look and get my brain to understand it isn't a mini PP


----------



## jeebsy

johnealey said:


> Courtesy of @jeebsy
> 
> View attachment 35463
> 
> 
> "yes Puq, I am your Father"
> 
> View attachment 35464
> 
> 
> "Can you help save me from the evil one over there please?"
> 
> John


Have you used it in anger yet?


----------



## johnealey

I have and already discovered one of my L2 portafilter handles is slightly taller (is a stainless non Londinium) so will be reverting to spouts until order another otherwise rocking around a bit on tamping,

Have had to tighten the grind right up at 22kg tamp pressure so clearly a little TKD handed for my own good. Nice consistent flat surface in the blink of an eye although do have to prep in the basket a bit more than previous, however clear improvement in flavour with still some fettling to do.

John


----------



## cloughy

Christ this thing pours quick


----------



## Jony

It shouldn't. How quick?


----------



## cloughy

Jony said:


> It shouldn't. How quick?


Got it sorted now just had to go alot finer


----------



## ashcroc

cloughy said:


> Got it sorted now just had to go alot finer


What basket was it replacing? I had to go a bit finer when I changed from an IMS to VST basket but it wasn't lots.


----------



## cloughy

ashcroc said:


> What basket was it replacing? I had to go a bit finer when I changed from an IMS to VST basket but it wasn't lots.


Change up from stock Lelit one


----------



## jonnycooper29

Looking forward to tucking into this one! Any espresso tips for this are welcomed


----------



## jymbob

Delivery from Scott at Happy Donkey: new screens and seals for my Fracino, also a little knock box to keep it all tidy


----------



## iroko

6 kg of greens.


----------



## Lawman

To replace the one I broke during the mr shades upgrade. Looking forward to an espresso this weekend


----------



## Hasi

Lawman said:


> To replace the one I broke during the mr shades upgrade. Looking forward to an espresso this weekend


You break it, you buy it. That's the rule.


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> You break it, you buy it. That's the rule.


I know what you mean ............... machines and the bits that make them up are designed for ease of assembly.......... not disassembly ....... Fitting my PID involved a partial strip down just to undo two self tapping screws securing it to the front panel.

Jon.


----------



## Grateful Ant

A few treats to help better my coffee.


----------



## Batian

After several false dawns, it has touched down!


----------



## Beeroclock

Hi Batian

did you buy this from Cafe Imports? - thought they only sold 60kg bags...

Cheers Phil


----------



## Batian

Beeroclock said:


> Hi Batian
> 
> did you buy this from Cafe Imports? - thought they only sold 60kg bags...
> 
> Cheers Phil


They do several weights depending on source. If it is packaged thus at origin, that is the unit they sell it at.

They will not split a sack or a VacPac.

Check their offerings and use the buttons bar to sort by sack weights etc.


----------



## jdenver

My postie bought me my new Rok hand grinder from brewtool.co.uk great value at £139 all in including a sample pack of beans. Thanks guys, can't wait to try it out.

Must add, the guys there, Ross and Giles were most helpful.


----------



## Lawman

Not coffee related, but thanks @JoshBrown.

Received in one piece and now a happy wife


----------



## jj-x-ray

A lovely boxed selection from redber coffee c/o a 50% off offer that @Inspector found


----------



## ohms

Ahoy-hoy!


----------



## jj-x-ray

Is that for a mazzer 



ohms said:


> Ahoy-hoy!


----------



## slamm

I've been waiting for this one - the last Origin special edition blew me away so really looking forward to this!


----------



## Jony

A right hoard all today


----------



## Rhys

..some boxes, carrying 'stuff'


----------



## coffeechap

This little thing, been a while but a kickstarter success!


----------



## cloughy

Might get less done at work tonight! looks a good read


----------



## jj-x-ray

coffeechap said:


> This little thing, been a while but a kickstarter success!
> 
> View attachment 35646


I'm intrigued now


----------



## Daren

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40848-PuckPuck-Turning-your-Aeropress-into-a-cold-brew-drip-tower

https://www.kickstarter.com/pr...cold-brew-coffee-maker-for-the

http://www.puckpuck.me/



jj-x-ray said:


> I'm intrigued now


----------



## richwade80

coffeechap said:


> This little thing, been a while but a kickstarter success!
> 
> View attachment 35646


That looks exactly what I needed all last week. Has anyone reviewed it?

Also, What's the deal with this project? It doesn't look like you can buy it or invest right now.


----------



## Jony

Nipped out to pick these up.


----------



## Rhys

A small box... I nearly tripped over it..


----------



## Rhys

..and look what happened to be inside.. EK43T










..going to be a long day on Saturday comparing this to the M3, and probably a long night as well


----------



## L&R

A handmade gift from a friend


----------



## xpresso

Rhys said:


> ..and look what happened to be inside.. EK43T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..going to be a long day on Saturday comparing this to the M3, and probably a long night as well


The fact it'll be a long night will be all the more possible high on caffeine.

Jon.


----------



## DavTee

Love my Comandante but always wished it had more increments... now it does


----------



## MildredM

I don't seem to get much coffee related stuff these days so I'm sharing this. A one ring portable electric hob and cast iron pan from Netherton Foundry, Shropshire. Receiving something hand made (in England) is always a bit special. The pans are gorgeous - they have a wide selection of sizes and styles too. It would be easy to amass a small collection


----------



## Hasi

Speaking of non coffee related stuff...










a handful of spark plugs here...

nothing more boring than machine made German produce


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Speaking of non coffee related stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a handful of spark plugs here...
> 
> nothing more boring than machine made German produce


And complete with a spark as illustrated on the box, shocking.


----------



## lake_m

Spare 28x3mm and 38x2mm O rings for my Feldgrind (Boring).


----------



## Hasi

lake_m said:


> Spare 28x3mm and 38x2mm O rings for my Feldgrind (Boring).
> 
> View attachment 35719


B-o-ring indeed


----------



## jymbob

Got a wedding coming up (not mine). Time for a new set of cufflinks


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> I don't seem to get much coffee related stuff these days so I'm sharing this. A one ring portable electric hob and cast iron pan from Netherton Foundry, Shropshire. Receiving something hand made (in England) is always a bit special. The pans are gorgeous - they have a wide selection of sizes and styles too. It would be easy to amass a small collection


Ooo, I like them.. the pyrographics look great! You don't often see skull heads on pans


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> Ooo, I like them.. the pyrographics look great! You don't often see skull heads on pans


I can't see a skull Head!!!


----------



## xpresso

jymbob said:


> Got a wedding coming up (not mine). Time for a new set of cufflinks


Hope you don't mind me saying jymbob, they look like a couple of shovels for Mildreds little men.







.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I can't see a skull Head!!!


you sure?


----------



## jymbob

xpresso said:


> Hope you don't mind me saying jymbob, they look like a couple of shovels for Mildreds little men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


They're fun triangly thingies. Difficult to photo well, but more arrowhead than shovel


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> you sure?


Sure I'm sure! I can see the Ironbridge


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Hope you don't mind me saying jymbob, they look like a couple of shovels for Mildreds little men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Hoho! And now winter is here the Busy Little Men may well be getting dusted off again ready for their next adventure


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Sure I'm sure! I can see the Ironbridge


Well then









Would you wanna know?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Well then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you wanna know?


Ahhhhhhh! Found it (them actually)! It's a heavy metal kind of pan!!


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> I can't see a skull Head!!!











Erm, 2 actually


----------



## ajohn

A week ago actually but wanted to see what it was like to use

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00UL8IRPG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've started to use a bottomless portafilter and it was a bit of a pain with my previous straight forwards flat mat. That was a silicone rubber one and I had a suspicion that natural rubber would be easier to clean. That does seem to be the case so far. Grinds just shake off unlike the other one. It was coated with release agent - talc - when it arrived but it was relatively easy to scrub off under the tap with a nail brush.

John

-


----------



## steveholt

Ill only get to open later... but









First coffee spin with these guys, unfashioably natural too


----------



## xpresso

jymbob said:


> They're fun triangly thingies. Difficult to photo well, but more arrowhead than shovel


Pardon, I'm sure I can find a black one







.

  

Jon.


----------



## hotmetal

My Kickstarter Puck Puck widget that turns an aeropress into a cold brew drip tower. Just after the heatwave LOL!









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## steveholt

steveholt said:


> Ill only get to open later... but
> 
> View attachment 35741
> 
> 
> First coffee spin with these guys, unfashioably natural too











Its the little things


----------



## hotmetal

Here we go!

400ml Volvic

100ml ice

Cut down Volvic bottle for 500ml plus headroom, mark line.

38g Cartwheel LSOL

Grind 3.0 on Aergrind (hope that works!)

Set Puck Puck for 50 drips per minute using app.

Wait 2.5-3 hours (so it says).

No Franziskaner was harmed in the making of this cold brew!
















___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

Franziskaner


----------



## xpresso

hotmetal said:


> Here we go!
> 
> 400ml Volvic
> 
> 100ml ice
> 
> Cut down Volvic bottle for 500ml plus headroom, mark line.
> 
> 38g Cartwheel LSOL
> 
> Grind 3.0 on Aergrind (hope that works!)
> 
> Set Puck Puck for 50 drips per minute using app.
> 
> Wait 2.5-3 hours (so it says).
> 
> No Franziskaner was harmed in the making of this cold brew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


As long as you stay awake long enough.

Jon.


----------



## hotmetal

xpresso said:


> As long as you stay awake long enough.
> 
> Jon.


Not long now Mr Frodo...










___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

Update. Despite the ice at the start, needless to say it was room temp after 3 hours drip time. Does the ice make a big difference to the extraction? Anyway the coffee was lovely, clean and smooth and fruity but mild. I may try with the aerdisc metal filter instead of paper to see how that changes mouthfeel vs clarity, and maybe go a bit finer (say 2'6 rather than 3'0) and see if it has more flavour/body. But so far so good, even if the cut down Volvic bottle is a bit Heath Robinson. Saves £15 though...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## cambosheff

If I can eek out the flavours it's listing I'll be over the moon.


----------



## iulianato

Finally my LSOL arrived and also all I could get from L&S. Most of it will end up in the freezer.


----------



## ashcroc

iulianato said:


> Finally my LSOL arrived and also all I could get from L&S. Most of it will end up in the freezer.


Just in time to taste it & make a guess at origin before it's revealed.


----------



## MildredM

Not coffee related (again).

Fruit board and knife . . .


----------



## L&R

Level up


----------



## christos_geo

Delivered Friday, it's perfect! Thank you @joey24dirt you are the man!


----------



## joey24dirt

christos_geo said:


> Delivered Friday, it's perfect! Thank you @joey24dirt you are the man!


Ooh la la. Looks good against shiny things


----------



## MildredM

christos_geo said:


> Delivered Friday, it's perfect! Thank you @joey24dirt you are the man!


Oh my! That is gorgeous!


----------



## ashcroc

christos_geo said:


> Delivered Friday, it's perfect! Thank you @joey24dirt you are the man!


Looks fantastic. All you need now is some matching handles!


----------



## Dylan

christos_geo said:


> Delivered Friday, it's perfect! Thank you @joey24dirt you are the man!


Was really trying to figure out what the point in a portafilter with a wooden bottom and no spouts was for a minute there.


----------



## Stanic




----------



## Dr Forinor

My first grinder


----------



## 9719

Stanic said:


> View attachment 35898


That Sumatra makes a very pleasant espresso if those are the flavours you enjoy


----------



## Stanic

********** said:


> That Sumatra makes a very pleasant espresso if those are the flavours you enjoy


It's what enticed me to get it


----------



## MildredM

I haven't even opened this yet, it seems a shame to bend the pages back. It's a work of art in its own right!










I wish they would advertise on the forum as I am sure they'd get a load more sales . . .


----------



## Hasi

a scary old English newspaper.

Oh wait... a grinder project! Thanks @coffeechap


----------



## martinierius

MildredM said:


> I haven't even opened this yet, it seems a shame to bend the pages back. It's a work of art in its own right!
> 
> I wish they would advertise on the forum as I am sure they'd get a load more sales . . .


They really are a work of art and an interesting read although a bit challenging sometimes as English is not my mother tongue.

Did you subscribe directly or get them via one of the retailers?


----------



## johnealey

More a case of me being the postie. First off, a stop on the way home at "It all started here" @jeebsy speciality coffee shop in Shawlands, Glasgow for a double espresso, a flat white (both excellent by the way ) picking up a bag of Has Bean Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama pulped natural roasted 7th August as well, well worth the detour from the M8/74.

Then a slight detour off the M6 to Atkinsons Lancaster shop and Hall (spend more than £30 in the shop and get a free coffee next door more than offsets the parking). 2 lots of loose tea Sarah, couple of Inker flat white cups and 500g of Nicaragua San Pedro Micro-lot natural. Flat white to go from the Hall next door and a chat with the Barista about "beans not machines" , various beans, (knew @Mrboots2u real name







)shame I couldn't spend more time, well worth another visit as not been to the Hall before only shop and original coffee shop.









John


----------



## Mrboots2u

johnealey said:


> More a case of me being the postie. First off, a stop on the way home at "It all started here" @jeebsy speciality coffee shop in Shawlands, Glasgow for a double espresso, a flat white (both excellent by the way ) picking up a bag of Has Bean Fazenda Cachoeira Da Grama pulped natural roasted 7th August as well, well worth the detour from the M8/74.
> 
> Then a slight detour off the M6 to Atkinsons Lancaster shop and Hall (spend more than £30 in the shop and get a free coffee next door more than offsets the parking). 2 lots of loose tea Sarah, couple of Inker flat white cups and 500g of Nicaragua San Pedro Micro-lot natural. Flat white to go from the Hall next door and a chat with the Barista about "beans not machines" , various beans, (knew @Mrboots2u real name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )shame I couldn't spend more time, well worth another visit as not been to the Hall before only shop and original coffee shop.
> 
> View attachment 35937
> 
> 
> John


Ha... I started off in the hall today and now I'm at Jeebsys gaff.... Small world


----------



## johnealey

Small world indeed, I did have a look round in the Hall for familiar faces just in case







(and just a picure of Jeebsys dog on the wall in glasgow)

John


----------



## MildredM

martinierius said:


> They really are a work of art and an interesting read although a bit challenging sometimes as English is not my mother tongue.
> 
> Did you subscribe directly or get them via one of the retailers?


I subscribe









I've emailed to suggest they advertise on the forum!


----------



## Mrboots2u

johnealey said:


> Small world indeed, I did have a look round in the Hall for familiar faces just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and just a picure of Jeebsys dog on the wall in glasgow)
> 
> John


Ah the other photos in there are mine...


----------



## johnealey

I did wonder if they were but thought may be a bit rude to assume









John


----------



## MildredM

This should see me through the weekend!


----------



## Jony

Maybe.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> This should see me through the weekend!


Using what method(s)?

I ask because I never get to dial in and enjoy the result properly within 250g


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Using what method(s)?
> 
> I ask because I never get to dial in and enjoy the result properly within 250g


What? You're pulling my leg


----------



## Stanic

Hasi said:


> Using what method(s)?
> 
> I ask because I never get to dial in and enjoy the result properly within 250g


I feel for you, I had it similar with the Mignon..now I get it right on the first go most of the time


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> What? You're pulling my leg


No gal, seriously 

I simply cannot come by a technique that let's me dial in totally different beans for espresso using less than 150g - and then, actually enjoying


----------



## ohms

Hasi said:


> No gal, seriously
> 
> I simply cannot come by a technique that let's me dial in totally different beans for espresso using less than 150g - and then, actually enjoying


With which grinder & machine..?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> No gal, seriously
> 
> I simply cannot come by a technique that let's me dial in totally different beans for espresso using less than 150g - and then, actually enjoying


Oh heck. Well, all I can say is I know my grinder and machine, and the beans too, and know the 'ball park' of where I want to be, so it doesn't take more than a shot or two (15g) to get the best out of a newly opened bag.


----------



## mmmatron

Hasi said:


> No gal, seriously
> 
> I simply cannot come by a technique that let's me dial in totally different beans for espresso using less than 150g - and then, actually enjoying


Get a monolith


----------



## Jony

mmmatron said:


> Get a monolith


Well he can have mine


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> Well he can have mine


Seriously ?, I can see a possible design flaw if that be the case.

Jon.


----------



## Jony

xpresso said:


> Seriously ?, I can see a possible design flaw if that be the case.
> 
> Jon.


Oh really shut up!

Jon


----------



## iulianato

Do not need a Monolith for that. My Fiorenzato (on sale) can do it


----------



## Hasi

ohms said:


> With which grinder & machine..?


Mazzer Mini and Rocket Evo 2.

I'm not talking about switching between two similar beans, that's easy. But totally different ones I don't know (light vs. dark, Americas vs. Africa, blends vs single origins)

Also, I can be quite picky/obsessed with taste, always striving to bring out the best...

So @MildredM you're saying getting to know one's grinder better is all it takes?







...will do with the new grinder, eventually


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> Oh really shut up!
> 
> Jon


Mum's the word







.

Jon.


----------



## Jony

xpresso said:


> Mum's the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Sure is.


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Mazzer Mini and Rocket Evo 2.
> 
> I'm not talking about switching between two similar beans, that's easy. But totally different ones I don't know (light vs. dark, Americas vs. Africa, blends vs single origins)
> 
> Also, I can be quite picky/obsessed with taste, always striving to bring out the best...
> 
> So @MildredM you're saying getting to know one's grinder better is all it takes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...will do with the new grinder, eventually


No! Not exactly! I prefer light roasts, certainly not really dark. And I too like to bring the best out of the beans.


----------



## Jony

I liked the Kenya Bora so got bought a bigger bag, and picked up the Origin.


----------



## slamm

Should be a good this, sourced from fellow roasters Nude Coffee scoring an impressive 91.25 the highest they've ever given to an El Borbollon lot. Hope I do it some justice.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Unkle funka..... A Columbian natural from extract roasters


----------



## RoA19

Bought 2 of these Airscape containers from eacoffee.co.uk. These are the 32oz (7 inch tall) in teal. Even snagged a 5% discount.


----------



## mmmatron

I had a moment of madness


----------



## MildredM

@mmmatron yummy selection there!


----------



## joey24dirt

These...










.... and these










Clearly my youngest isn't a fan of coffee beans, unless he's trying to help me grind them up!


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> These...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly my youngest isn't a fan of coffee beans, unless he's trying to help me grind them up!


All you need... even the excavator is ready!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> All you need... even the excavator is ready!


We have two of them too. Get stuff done twice as fast


----------



## Hasi

Lying on the bedside table for a while now, maybe tonight's the night!


----------



## Stanic

Panama Geisha from the polish roastery Mala Czarna

The first shot was a bit too fast but still pretty sweet after cooling down a bit


----------



## Banjoman

Your "local coffee roasters"!


----------



## Dr Forinor

A Melitta Varianza CSP


----------



## Hasi

Not the postie, but my mother brought me this after finding it lying around her place. @joey24dirt harhar now I'm off doing some rather 'eccentrical' handles!! Pretty sure results won't turn out that precise, but we could start an International Lathe Art Championship. How about a tulip, swan or dangling heart to begin with?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Not the postie, but my mother brought me this after finding it lying around her place. @joey24dirt harhar now I'm off doing some rather 'eccentrical' handles!! Pretty sure results won't turn out that precise, but we could start an International Lathe Art Championship. How about a tulip, swan or dangling heart to begin with?


Haha yes let's do it. Is it a drill driven rig?


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Not the postie, but my mother brought me this after finding it lying around her place. @joey24dirt harhar now I'm off doing some rather 'eccentrical' handles!! Pretty sure results won't turn out that precise, but we could start an International Lathe Art Championship. How about a tulip, swan or dangling heart to begin with?


This was one of the many starting blocks that created an interest for people to learn and move on to more professional equipment.

You can achieve a remarkable result with this learners kit, but to match 'J's' colourful handles you need first to find a skateboard restorer.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Haha yes let's do it. Is it a drill driven rig?


Yes it is!

At least 40 years old... funny enough, only last week I bought an el cheapo holder for my power drill and guess what? It is the exact same model as in this kit  Will post a side-by-side anytime soon...



xpresso said:


> This was one of the many starting blocks that created an interest for people to learn and move on to more professional equipment.
> 
> You can achieve a remarkable result with this learners kit, but to match 'J's' colourful handles you need first to find a skateboard restorer.
> 
> Jon.


I can imagine at least as many have been taken to the hospital through these learner kits...

As an ex-skater I still own a few decks well hidden from the kids, one longboard I've even laminated myself. Somehow I start feeling a subtle itch... nah, I leave that to our very own pro skateboard transformer for sure


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> At least 40 years old... funny enough, only last week I bought an el cheapo holder for my power drill and guess what? It is the exact same model as in this kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post a side-by-side anytime soon...
> 
> I can imagine at least as many have been taken to the hospital through these learner kits...
> 
> As an ex-skater I still own a few decks well hidden from the kids, one longboard I've even laminated myself. Somehow I start feeling a subtle itch... nah, I leave that to our very own pro skateboard transformer for sire


I didn't realise you used to dabble in a board also


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> I didn't realise you used to dabble in a board also


Well you could say my era also dabbled with the pre-cursor of the skate board as it's now known, that was to have a roller skate and place one of your Xmas annuals on it, Beano, Dandy, Film Fun, Rupert Bear any one of them would do, generally sit on it and zip down the street.

I doubt the annuals would make good material for turning though 'J'







.

Jon.


----------



## Jony

This


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> This


Bling, bar stools.


----------



## slamm

Atkinsons Mokka Pequeno from top Colombian producer Granja la Esperanza.


----------



## Snakehips

A couple of offerings from Pharmacie


----------



## cloughy

BB delivery


----------



## Jony

Nice Jugs.


----------



## 4085

Jony said:


> Nice Jugs.


Good things come in pairs


----------



## L&R

Minty SJolly, the seller was strange and not talkative but the grinder is like new


----------



## xpresso

dfk41 said:


> Good things come in pairs


Not usually different colours though.

Jon.


----------



## AndyDClements

A couple of items, a couple of days ago. They both go together to form part of a project.

I caught a case of upgraditus, so the Pavoni Zip may be replaced by a Major (depends how the massive project goes). So, Mazzer Major, and fudge funnel.


----------



## Dr Forinor




----------



## Jony

dfk41 said:


> Good things come in pairs


 @dfk41 are you sure, What film am I referring to. 3 jugs


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> @dfk41 are you sure, What film am I referring to. 3 jugs


Oh oo oo I know I know


----------



## Jony

Come then!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> Come then!!


----------



## Jony




----------



## joey24dirt

Not coffee related but still, totally in love with these....


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ fantastic, joey24dirt . . . . Coaster? Key ring in the making?


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> ^^^^ fantastic, joey24dirt . . . . Coaster? Key ring in the making?


More a keyring size but I'll just leave them blank then the new owners can do as they please. Flipping tapatalk, haven't had any notifications for 24 hours so I've missed all your replies


----------



## cloughy

New microfibre. Was only a few quid so thought why not!


----------



## slamm

Edesia bottomless - at last my pav can go naked!







Cheapest out there and nice quality.


----------



## L&R

Happy Birthday to me and right on time I received this one


----------



## MildredM

^^^ Happy Birthday @L&R great present


----------



## Rhys

#SSSSS and it looks a nice one


----------



## Banjoman

A nice little (upside-down) selection from Foundry to keep me busy for a few weeks!


----------



## joey24dirt

@xpresso

Finally got myself a useable router for those bits you gave me


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> @xpresso
> 
> Finally got myself a useable router for those bits you gave me


Is it a router or a trimmer 'J'

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> Is it a router or a trimmer 'J'
> 
> Jon.


A trimming router  anyway, I need to go. The kids have caught what Mrs dirt had. Sick.... everywhere! Wish me luck


----------



## xpresso

AaaHHhhh 'Sprogmosis' ......... If you can take a photo of the bits (Not the sick) I sent, when I have another rummage I'll see if I can add to them and if there's one that you may use more than t'others see what I have left, they are all TCT but suffer coming into contact with nails or screws, build up of resin can be removed with cellulose thinners but keep it away from the bearings as it will dilute the lubricant .. AMEN

Have a good week-end.

Jon.


----------



## adz313

No pictures, but a bottomless portafilter and distribution tool for my DTP turned up yesterday, courtesy of @Beth71 - thanks for the easy sale and quick delivery!

Both @joey24dirt pieces - Joe, I'm impressed how well the distributor fits - almost like you know what you're doing!


----------



## Beth71

adz313 said:


> No pictures, but a bottomless portafilter and distribution tool for my DTP turned up yesterday, courtesy of @Beth71 - thanks for the easy sale and quick delivery!
> 
> Both @joey24dirt pieces - Joe, I'm impressed how well the distributor fits - almost like you know what you're doing!


 @adz313 Glad they arrived ok. Hope you get as much out of them as I did - they definitely helped to improve my standard of coffee


----------



## Obnic

Thought I'd try something new. Thanks to HasBean delivering to Switzerland in three days.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kettle looks well impressed.


----------



## Dr Forinor

Bean Smitten delivery today: Classic Blend, Contemporary Blend and the Honduras coffee.

Hand grinder: Lido 3


----------



## jymbob

Pact coffee today


----------



## Stanic

The DPD (lol) just brought the filter, this will feed the small faucet on the left I've installed yesterday


----------



## ashcroc

A gastly red card. 

At least I know my fudge is safely at the sorting office for collection tomorrow.


----------



## L&R

Close to impossible in 2018







yet yes.















A brand new pre 2015


----------



## rob177palmer

L&R said:


> Happy Birthday to me and right on time I received this one
> 
> View attachment 36289
> View attachment 36293
> View attachment 36294


The ghostly face in the hopper always cracks me up


----------



## L&R

Yep that's me, however normal people in these premises are rare.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

rob177palmer said:


> The ghostly face in the hopper always cracks me up


Looks like Jason is a forum member. Bet he doesn't weigh in and out!


----------



## jj-x-ray

Mystery kilo mk9 from compass

Can't wait


----------



## slamm

Think I'll give it just four more days..


----------



## richwade80

I always want to post in here...

So I had my 15 year anniversary at work and they got me a £50 voucher for Bella Barista.

Cue a few shiny purchases.

Question though - the portafilter has a couple of small marks on the chrome. Would you consider this normal? My original ECM portafilter is spotless. Not sure if it's worth the hassle of returning or not. Photo below.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

slamm said:


> Think I'll give it just four more days..


Ah, waiting for coffee to rest. That most painful test of patience. Stay strong friend, it'll be worth it ?


----------



## Jony

Well if I paid for something new its needs to be 100% simple


----------



## xpresso

richwade80 said:


> I always want to post in here...
> 
> So I had my 15 year anniversary at work and they got me a £50 voucher for Bella Barista.
> 
> Cue a few shiny purchases.
> 
> Question though - the portafilter has a couple of small marks on the chrome. Would you consider this normal? My original ECM portafilter is spotless. Not sure if it's worth the hassle of returning or not. Photo below.


I'd return it, send them a photo and ask for a returns label, there could be the danger after some use it could manifest into the loss of the chrome plating, it certainly is below standard for ECM.

Jon.


----------



## MC1

Came this morning. Naked portafilter for the Sage DTP made by @joey24dirt . Works as good as it looks!


----------



## joey24dirt

MC1 said:


> View attachment 36448
> 
> 
> View attachment 36449
> 
> 
> Came this morning. Naked portafilter for the Sage DTP made by @joey24dirt . Works as good as it looks!


Are those your kitchen worktops by the way? Look amazing!!


----------



## MildredM

Yes! They DO smell of coffee!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Yes! They DO smell of coffee!


Haha I did wonder


----------



## MC1

joey24dirt said:


> Are those your kitchen worktops by the way? Look amazing!!


Haha unfortunately not! Just the dining table. It's only a few months old so I'm sure it won't look the same given a few years


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Yes! They DO smell of coffee!


What a good idea, so you just guillotine them off whether it's for a 15-18-20-22gram basket, eliminates tamping therefore your Pugpress and remind me are they 58 or 58.4 mm.







.

Jon.


----------



## ohms

Couple of Edinburgh roasters today!

Washed Guatemalan from Williams & Johnson and a washed Tanzanian from Cairngorm Coffee.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> what a good idea, so you just guillotine them off whether it's for a 15-18-20-22gram basket, eliminates tamping therefore your pugpress and remind me are they 58 or 58.4 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


rofl!


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> What a good idea, so you just guillotine them off whether it's for a 15-18-20-22gram basket, eliminates tamping therefore your Pugpress and remind me are they 58 or 58.4 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


HAH! You've just cheered me up Jon. Thanks for that


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> HAH! You've just cheered me up Jon. Thanks for that


Jeez 'J', still bloomin hot here.

Must remember to let you in on my purchases of late.

Jon.


----------



## adz313

Not quite postie, but a friend brought over a bag of Stooker Ethiopia Reko (filter roast) from Amsterdam at the weekend.

Looking forward to digging in over the next few days!


----------



## Dr Forinor

Taster Pack.


----------



## igm45

Dr Forinor said:


> Taster Pack.


Did you get that with the discount code (WC18)? Mine didn't work


----------



## Dr Forinor

igm45 said:


> Did you get that with the discount code (WC18)? Mine didn't work


No. I didn't even know about the discount. I needed to get a couple of things from there, and it was my first time ordering from there, and I can never resist trying new coffee. So I ordered the taster pack which had 4 bags, plus their 1 free that they give you with your first order of coffee from them.


----------



## richwade80

xpresso said:


> I'd return it, send them a photo and ask for a returns label, there could be the danger after some use it could manifest into the loss of the chrome plating, it certainly is below standard for ECM.
> 
> Jon.


BB have got back to me, and have said they'll send one out with a returns label for the old one.

their level of service is really very good.

thanks for convincing me - its not always clear what level of quality to expect for some things, but i know ECM should be right up there.


----------



## xpresso

richwade80 said:


> BB have got back to me, and have said they'll send one out with a returns label for the old one.
> 
> their level of service is really very good.
> 
> thanks for convincing me - its not always clear what level of quality to expect for some things, but i know ECM should be right up there.


Rich, you bought new, you expect new, had you kept it, your eye's would be always drawn to it when in use.

It does beg the question of ECM quality control as it's not a defect you could have inflicted on it and for Bella B as agents who are your initial port of call and would expect with their reputation to respond as they have, it gives them a further accolade of good after sales service.

Good result.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80

xpresso said:


> Rich, you bought new, you expect new, had you kept it, your eye's would be always drawn to it when in use.
> 
> It does beg the question of ECM quality control as it's not a defect you could have inflicted on it and for Bella B as agents who are your initial port of call and would expect with their reputation to respond as they have, it gives them a further accolade of good after sales service.
> 
> Good result.
> 
> Jon.


The plot thickens, unfortunately.

New PF received today, with smaller but visible marks still... I did ask them to check before sending, but I'm guessing it was too late by the time I said it.

I'm quite an honest chap, so what I really want to know is - how perfect should I expect. We are talking about almost imperceptible marks. I could imagine most might accept it.

I decided to call Claudette at BB and ask. She did explain that a lot of manufacturers seem to have small marks. Some worse than others. Her suspicion is that they bundle these together before boxing.

I've emailed the images below and await a response from BB. They are hopefully going to compare to others and see this time.

Frustrating...

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## joey24dirt

richwade80 said:


> The plot thickens, unfortunately.
> 
> New PF received today, with smaller but visible marks still... I did ask them to check before sending, but I'm guessing it was too late by the time I said it.
> 
> I'm quite an honest chap, so what I really want to know is - how perfect should I expect. We are talking about almost imperceptible marks. I could imagine most might accept it.
> 
> I decided to call Claudette at BB and ask. She did explain that a lot of manufacturers seem to have small marks. Some worse than others. Her suspicion is that they bundle these together before boxing.
> 
> I've emailed the images below and await a response from BB. They are hopefully going to compare to others and see this time.
> 
> Frustrating...
> 
> Thoughts welcome.


It's a tricky one. I understand the need for perfection. Could just be down to packaging and such.

If it was me, I'd accept it as cosmetic. Likely that it's going to get marks along the journey anyway.


----------



## Jony

ohhh


----------



## richwade80

joey24dirt said:


> It's a tricky one. I understand the need for perfection. Could just be down to packaging and such.
> 
> If it was me, I'd accept it as cosmetic. Likely that it's going to get marks along the journey anyway.


I'm tempted to keep it for this very reason. I do trust BB to give me an honest opinion, so I'll wait and see.


----------



## icom102

mmmatHron said:


> I had a moment of madness


How long will these last you?


----------



## slamm

Daterra auction lot from their top scoring experimental Masterpieces series (88+), a quite unusual semi carbonic Acaua.


----------



## ohms

joey24dirt said:


> It's a tricky one. I understand the need for perfection. Could just be down to packaging and such.
> 
> If it was me, I'd accept it as cosmetic. Likely that it's going to get marks along the journey anyway.


I'd maybe just request a bit of a discount/freebie to make up for the hassle and call it at that. Probably the easiest solution for everyone involved.


----------



## mmmatron

icom102 said:


> How long will these last you?


Hard to say, I froze most of it to stock up between LSOLs. We get through about 300g a week, although one of the bags of foundry was gone in 2 days!


----------



## xpresso

richwade80 said:


> I'm tempted to keep it for this very reason. I do trust BB to give me an honest opinion, so I'll wait and see.


No apologies from me as I have a different take on things, it is just not acceptable and ask again for another returns label, the blame lays with ECM for accepting these from their suppliers, also ask for BB to examine the PF before they dispatch to you based on your experience.

You would not accept a new car with a scratch, new is new, without defect, if they want to sell substandard items, they should be described as such and ask an associated price.

No change from me I'm afraid.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80

xpresso said:


> No change from me I'm afraid.
> 
> Jon.


Cheers Jon, its always good to have this point of view, and not always settle for the easy way out.

If I was in a shop, I wouldn't buy it basically. Or I'd go for a discount at best.

It is surprising. If this was a common occurrence, I'd expect a lot of people to complain. If you chrome plate something, you can't be shonky with your quality control.


----------



## xpresso

richwade80 said:


> Cheers Jon, its always good to have this point of view, and not always settle for the easy way out.
> 
> If I was in a shop, I wouldn't buy it basically. Or I'd go for a discount at best.
> 
> It is surprising. If this was a common occurrence, I'd expect a lot of people to complain. If you chrome plate something, you can't be shonky with your quality control.


Rich I would not accept it even with a discount, that's their easy way out and if the chrome peels later, the fault !! manifests into something else, it affects the quality of your asset.

There may well be others with a defective part but you are not privvy to that information or how it's been dealt with, the PF's with my machine are perfect and I ensure the rest of the machine is maintained to that standard with no distractions.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80

Birthday stuff!


----------



## joey24dirt

richwade80 said:


> Birthday stuff!


Happy birthday!!


----------



## Stanic

yum yum


----------



## Banjoman

xpresso said:


> No apologies from me as I have a different take on things, it is just not acceptable and ask again for another returns label, the blame lays with ECM for accepting these from their suppliers, also ask for BB to examine the PF before they dispatch to you based on your experience.
> 
> You would not accept a new car with a scratch, new is new, without defect, if they want to sell substandard items, they should be described as such and ask an associated price.
> 
> No change from me I'm afraid.
> 
> Jon.


I'll add my voice fwiw! Not acceptable. It's shoddy and poor quality control on the part of ECM. ECM should be guarding their reputation a little more carefully. It's a pain for BB as they seem to be a top notch retailer and they are left 'holding the baby', but it is down to them to support you in this. Good luck with this.


----------



## filthynines

I think I'm going add to the "send it back" comments in relation to the ECM portafilter. Section 9 of the Consumer Rights Act 2015 is in play: http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2015/15/section/9/enacted.

A chrome-finish electroplated (presumably) product should be expected to immaculate. Section 9(3)© actually deals with "freedom from minor defects" and so is expressly covered under law.

From a personal/moral point of view you might feel like swallowing the damage. Entirely up to you.


----------



## Jony

Cheers @joey24dirt This little beauty.


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> Cheers @joey24dirt This little beauty.


You're very welcome


----------



## Stanic

Jony said:


> Cheers @joey24dirt This little beauty.


Looks fantastic!


----------



## joey24dirt

This came for me to try.










I just wish I was good at taking pictures haha


----------



## salty

joey24dirt said:


> This came for me to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish I was good at taking pictures haha


Looks well cool


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> This came for me to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish I was good at taking pictures haha


Come on 'J' you're more than capable of making one and better suited to your own exacting requirements.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

salty said:


> Looks well cool


Yeah it's great for the money. Just need a decent camera.... or cheat and get a clip on lens for my phone


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> Come on 'J' you're more than capable of making one and better suited to your own exacting requirements.
> 
> Jon.


Time is the killer round here Jon


----------



## Jony

Treat yourself joey.


----------



## salty

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah it's great for the money. Just need a decent camera.... or cheat and get a clip on lens for my phone


Awesome the way photography has the same roots in upgraditis and self justification as coffee. And plenty of people on here, me included, who will support you in spending more money. Go for it Joey  Look forward to seeing the results - even those taken using your Gaggia Classic camera equivalent


----------



## joey24dirt

salty said:


> Awesome the way photography has the same roots in upgraditis and self justification as coffee. And plenty of people on here, me included, who will support you in spending more money. Go for it Joey  Look forward to seeing the results - even those taken using your Gaggia Classic camera equivalent


I've toyed with the idea of cameras but I don't think I'd use one. Always way easier to grab your phone and stick a filter on it 

I do have an old digital camera somewhere, but just don't have the time to figure out how to use it properly.


----------



## mcrmfc

Courtesy of @DavidBondy and Kinu...these 2 beauties arrived on Friday!


----------



## rmaya

One bucket of rust was not enough so bought another one









sellers photo:


----------



## Dr Forinor

AeroPress, with a couple of metal filters


----------



## Stanic

from The Barn


----------



## steveholt

First order was lost.

Replacement delivered in 2 days

3 x bags of Tim Wendelboe


----------



## ohms

Oh aye!


----------



## Jony

A wheelie good deal







not really


----------



## coyote

ohms said:


> Oh aye!


This is apple watch 4?


----------



## ohms

coyote said:


> This is apple watch 4?


Yup. I hadn't upgraded my series 1 watch since it came out (the last couple of iterations have been pretty meh, imo), but the redesigned 4 is a definite step up. It's rather lovely!


----------



## coyote

I tried to find online but no luck.. apple store, delivery in next 4-5weeks


----------



## ohms

coyote said:


> I tried to find online but no luck.. apple store, delivery in next 4-5weeks


I've got a second one on order, the Nike+ model. I haven't cancelled it yet, should be arriving in a week and a half. Haven't decided whether to keep and sell it on or not, yet.

Which model were you looking at?


----------



## coyote

I order few days ago 44mm space grey but with black sport bracelet..

Apple Nike is for me best one- and I have Nike Series 3 - and found that this bracelet is compatible with Series 4 so in that way I will have two different bracelet..


----------



## ohms

Yeah, the Nike+ is what I originally ordered, it's what I wanted, but then I managed to get another order in for delivery yesterday. I'll maybe hang on to the Nike one and put it up for sale then, if there's interest.


----------



## coyote

There's no difference except bracelet,am I right?

So if you order Nike Sport band - you will have "both models" and you can sell unboxed one for full price!


----------



## richwade80

Think I may have missed the summer for this...


----------



## slamm

Something just turned up out of the blue today..


----------



## Paul K

As well as introducing myself as an addict, I also have GAS (Gear Aquisition Syndrome). However it's not just accumulating stuff that I don't use, but stuff that I will use and will lend if asked.

Anyway, I always try and support my local if the service is good and the product better, I enjoy building rapport and working relationships, I admit I don't spend thousands every week and place big orders, but there comes a time when I do, and prefer to go to those I have spent time connecting with and they can provide the product.

I was in my local last week and they showed me the Coffee Sensor, explained what it does, and I put my name down for one. Called today and landed this little topper. I didn't have to pay the shipping fee as they are already the UK. Now to put it through its paces.

If anyone would like to borrow and it doesn't go against forum rules PM me.


----------



## icom102

How do you attract it to the machine ?


----------



## Paul K

icom102 said:


> How do you attract it to the machine ?


The machine has an E61 Group Head which has a Hex Bolt on the flow chamber. Unscrew the Hex Bolt leaving the white Teflon washer in tact, attach the supplied copper washer and screw it in.

Tighten it up and then stand to the side and lift the lever to check for water leaks. No leaks present your good to go


----------



## ashcroc

Paul K said:


> As well as introducing myself as an addict, I also have GAS (Gear Aquisition Syndrome). However it's not just accumulating stuff that I don't use, but stuff that I will use and will lend if asked.
> 
> Anyway, I always try and support my local if the service is good and the product better, I enjoy building rapport and working relationships, I admit I don't spend thousands every week and place big orders, but there comes a time when I do, and prefer to go to those I have spent time connecting with and they can provide the product.
> 
> I was in my local last week and they showed me the Coffee Sensor, explained what it does, and I put my name down for one. Called today and landed this little topper. I didn't have to pay the shipping fee as they are already the UK. Now to put it through its paces.
> 
> If anyone would like to borrow and it doesn't go against forum rules PM me.


Nice looking grouphead thermometer. I can see them coming in very handy on HX machines.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Another triple selection pack from compass' espresso blend range....such good value

Brighton lanes

Mediterranean mocha

Mahogany roast jampit hit


----------



## Dr Forinor

Porlex Mini













































Can you not have like a "hide" or a "spoiler" function?


----------



## 9719

Today's goodies pack looking forward to breaking into them sometime soonish, a few beans left in the freezer to finish first and then... Excellent service ordered Sunday eve arrived here today via 2nd class, stonking


----------



## Dr Forinor

@********** : Where were those from?


----------



## 9719

Dr Forinor said:


> @********** : Where were those from?


https://www.bailiescoffee.com/

A recent LSOL supplier seemed to go down well with those involved.


----------



## ashcroc

********** said:


> https://www.bailiescoffee.com/
> 
> A recent LSOL supplier seemed to go down well with those involved.


Was a very nice LSOL offering. If any of those are naturals, keep your eyes peeled for stones.


----------



## 9719

ashcroc said:


> Was a very nice LSOL offering. If any of those are naturals, keep your eyes peeled for stones.


Thanks for the heads up, I remember it cropping up in the LSOL thread, as I found one in a bag from another supplier I now always spread beans onto a white tray and carefully sift through before throwing the poor things into the freezer


----------



## icom102

what way to you package them to free them ?



********** said:


> Today's goodies pack looking forward to breaking into them sometime soonish, a few beans left in the freezer to finish first and then... Excellent service ordered Sunday eve arrived here today via 2nd class, stonking


----------



## 9719

@icom102 I do it in a very technicle way which involves recycling, , we keep the plastic takeaway tubs and there lids, use them for all sorts as well as beans. The larger size holds 250g perfectly. Whip container out of freeze measure single dose grind adjust if needed, into p.filter pour and enjoy.


----------



## Diggy87

http://a68.tinypic.com/27zy9gx.jpg

my new 'motta' milk pitcher. Yep you guessed, advertised as a motta but no markings what so ever.

*Not sure I've uploaded properly*


----------



## MildredM

Here's your photo, @Diggy87


----------



## Diggy87

MildredM said:


> Here's your photo, @Diggy87


Thank you @MildredM - how did you do it? I tried using the insert phtot button and it wouldn't work, tried using a photo to url site and that didn't work either


----------



## MildredM

Diggy87 said:


> Thank you @MildredM - how did you do it? I tried using the insert phtot button and it wouldn't work, tried using a photo to url site and that didn't work either


Hmmm I send to Flickr then grab the bcc code and paste it, removing some of the bits at the start and end of the line so it doesn't say, 'photo by Mildred ..... hosted by flickr' or some such!! Let me know if you need me to upload your photo when you do your LAC round 2 match - you'd need to whip it across by email, I can upload it to my Flickr and post it for you, if that helps. Some people use Photobucket and other sites to host photos


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Hmmm I send to Flickr then grab the bcc code and paste it, removing some of the bits at the start and end of the line so it doesn't say, 'photo by Mildred ..... hosted by flickr' or some such!! Let me know if you need me to upload your photo when you do your LAC round 2 match - you'd need to whip it across by email, I can upload it to my Flickr and post it for you, if that helps. Some people use Photobucket and other sites to host photos


Don't think many bother with photobucket since they started charging.


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Don't think many bother with photobucket since they started charging.


Oh yes! Isn't there a way through google to host pics?


----------



## Diggy87

MildredM said:


> Hmmm I send to Flickr then grab the bcc code and paste it, removing some of the bits at the start and end of the line so it doesn't say, 'photo by Mildred ..... hosted by flickr' or some such!! Let me know if you need me to upload your photo when you do your LAC round 2 match - you'd need to whip it across by email, I can upload it to my Flickr and post it for you, if that helps. Some people use Photobucket and other sites to host photos


Thanks, I had a look at flickr before but it said I needed to sign in with my yahoo account but I don't have one. Maybe I should set one up.

Do you just post the code in the reply to thread box?


----------



## ajohn

MildredM said:


> Hmmm I send to Flickr then grab the bcc code and paste it, removing some of the bits at the start and end of the line so it doesn't say, 'photo by Mildred ..... hosted by flickr' or some such!! Let me know if you need me to upload your photo when you do your LAC round 2 match - you'd need to whip it across by email, I can upload it to my Flickr and post it for you, if that helps. Some people use Photobucket and other sites to host photos


I came across a forum that uploads all pictures to tinypics automatically or users can provide links to any photo hosting sites. just web links to the photo. This one works as it should for instance directly from a post.







Sort of thing some one might want to post on a photo forum for discussion.

http://www.23hq.com/ajohnw/photo/16395876/original

Maybe the photo aspects on your server are in need of some attention.

John

-


----------



## MildredM

Diggy87 said:


> Thanks, I had a look at flickr before but it said I needed to sign in with my yahoo account but I don't have one. Maybe I should set one up.
> 
> Do you just post the code in the reply to thread box?


I had forgotten they'd gone to Yahoo. And you have to pay if you want to store loads or send more than a certain amount per day, I think.

Yes, grab the bcc code, paste it and then that's when I delete the bits before and after the [jpg] brackets


----------



## Jony

Thank you few days wait though to taste.


----------



## MildredM

Never mind the beans @Jony, what is that camera on your phone? Going to google now!!


----------



## BaggaZee

My first box from Dog & Hat. All roasters I've never tried.


----------



## Kman10

little delivery today


----------



## Obnic

5 kilos of aromatic loveliness. Going big on naturals right now. Really into a bit of funk.










I know I've said it lots before but every time I do business with Richard at Coffee Compass I'm just blown away by how hard he works for such a small customer who complicates everything by living outside the EU. Cannot recommend them too highly.


----------



## Diggy87

The cup wasn't from the postie but it was from my trip to the steelite shop at trentham shopping village. I made the trip there whilst visiting my parents in Stoke and with me being a proud of my roots it seemed right that I had a cup from them.


----------



## Paul K

El Salvador - roasted yesterday so need to let it lie for a couple of days.


----------



## Colio07

Two bags of Tim Wendelboe's Caballero pacamara, with which he recently won the Nordic Roasters competition... looking forward to trying it as a V60 and as an espresso


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE

a 52mm lens hood arrived to allow my Eureka Zenith to finally fit under the kitchen cabinets. Fits perfectly. ??


----------



## Dr Forinor

Paul K said:


> El Salvador - roasted yesterday so need to let it lie for a couple of days.


Sorry I can't make out where that's from? The tasting notes sound right up my street.


----------



## Dr Forinor

Today's coffee


----------



## Paul K

Dr Forinor said:


> Sorry I can't make out where that's from? The tasting notes sound right up my street.


Sorry about that Dr, its from Thompson Coffee local roaster in Glasgow, do delivery as well any where in the UK.


----------



## hotmetal

Ahh that looks like a classic selection from Rave. All very different from each other and will be a great way to orient yourself. Nice order.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## eddie57

Courier just delivered a big box









the challenge now is how to unpack it


----------



## Jony

Very nice.


----------



## Banjoman

eddie57 said:


> the challenge now is how to unpack it


Ha ha yes! I remember that lovely problem, from a few months ago. (I think the pdf instructions tell you how to do it - top screws first, blah blah blah!)


----------



## eddie57

Banjoman said:


> Ha ha yes! I remember that lovely problem, from a few months ago. (I think the pdf instructions tell you how to do it - top screws first, blah blah blah!)


Its come with an EU plug did yours?


----------



## Jony

Sure did, but I knew this and was prepared


----------



## Banjoman

eddie57 said:


> Its come with an EU plug did yours?


Yes as Jony said. I found the easiest option was one of these for £2.50:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000P0FIUM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ohms

Banjoman said:


> Yes as Jony said. I found the easiest option was one of these for £2.50:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000P0FIUM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Tesco sell them too, if you can't wait.

I need a UK > EU smart plug, now. I'm 99.9% sure it doesn't exist, though!


----------



## ashcroc

Banjoman said:


> Yes as Jony said. I found the easiest option was one of these for £2.50:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000P0FIUM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


One of these would be safer.


----------



## Stevebee

I just used a heavy duty plug from Screwfix - simple and better than an adapter


----------



## Snakehips

Don't tell @MildredM but I've just received these three beauties.


----------



## MildredM

Some folk are just downright greedy I'd say


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Don't tell @MildredM but I've just received these three beauties.
> 
> View attachment 36779


More polishing for you









What's that stringed instrument? And please can you for warn us if you are likely to be entertaining us any time soon with it.


----------



## Dr Forinor

For my Porlex Mini, has 24 steps;










A standard adjustment thingy-ma-bobber for comparison (has 8 steps)


----------



## Stubhoy

Just got this through, looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> What's that stringed instrument?


I believe it's a viola......it was hanging on the wall when we moved in.

I think it's quite decorative so I kept it. It's next to the flying ducks but they are out of shot.



MildredM said:


> And please can you for wArn us if you are likely to be entertaining us any time soon with it.


Should I learn how to pluck it ( I believe that's the correct terminology ?) between now and Chr!$tm*s then.......... quite probably !


----------



## Banjoman

A six string viola with pick-ups! They're a bit like wide-mouth frogs











Snakehips said:


> I believe it's a viola......it was hanging on the wall when we moved in.
> 
> I think it's quite decorative so I kept it. It's next to the flying ducks but they are out of shot.
> 
> Should I learn how to pluck it ( I believe that's the correct terminology ?) between now and Chr!$tm*s then.......... quite probably !


----------



## MildredM

Banjoman said:


> A six string viola with pick-ups! They're a bit like wide-mouth frogs


Sounds like it's going to be noisy then. It's to be hoped Snake knows what he's doing before he's let loose on the forum with it


----------



## bronc

Now I'm ready for the winter.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Don't tell @MildredM but I've just received these three beauties.
> 
> View attachment 36779


I can't help noticing that the covering on the bottom two seems to have melted.


----------



## glevum

The new Sony WH1000XM3








[/img]


----------



## Wildcat

Ooh, I really want a pair of those! I was looking at the XM2s about three months ago, but decided to hold off to see how the newest version is - so far, all I've heard are good things.


----------



## BaggaZee

Whoop!


----------



## Dr Forinor




----------



## cloughy

Finally a grinder to match the level of the Bianca


----------



## Banjoman

cloughy said:


> Finally a grinder to match the level of the Bianca


It has a very cutesy charm doesn't it, in a sort of a C3PO way? (Or is it just me?







)


----------



## hotmetal

Banjoman said:


> It has a very cutesy charm doesn't it, in a sort of a C3PO way? (Or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


More like R2D2... although at least we can be sure this doesn't stand for Retain 2 Dispense 2

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jymbob

Dr Forinor said:


>


Mmm, used to live just round the corner from Ue. Might have to get an order in...


----------



## Dr Forinor

jymbob said:


> Mmm, used to live just round the corner from Ue. Might have to get an order in...


First time I'm ordering from them, hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## hotmetal

Dr Forinor said:


> First time I'm ordering from them, hope I'm not disappointed.


Was good when I tried it. Taste is personal but it's good coffee

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## glevum

Wildcat said:


> Ooh, I really want a pair of those! I was looking at the XM2s about three months ago, but decided to hold off to see how the newest version is - so far, all I've heard are good things.


worth getting the XM3's over the XM2's. better construction with its new headband & larger ear cups, really comfy now. fast charge is ace, 10 mins charge gives you 5 hours with the usb c.

had the xm2's, B&o H9i , B&W px & bose qc35II. really like the Sony sound with LDAC codec on oreo 8


----------



## moots

Plus... a Niche grinder


----------



## MildredM

moots said:


> View attachment 36828
> 
> 
> Plus... a Niche grinder


Christmas and Birthday all in one!!


----------



## moots

MildredM said:


> Christmas and Birthday all in one!!


Pretty much!  it's a shame I can't get my hands on these immediately.

However, as it was my father who took the delivery for me, he did the home barista training sesh at Bella Barista with me (it was good fun, learned lots) so he should be able to geek ably on my behalf!


----------



## Jony

moots said:


> Pretty much!  it's a shame I can't get my hands on these immediately.
> 
> However, as it was my father who took the delivery for me, he did the home barista training sesh at Bella Barista with me (it was good fun, learned lots) so he should be able to geek ably on my behalf!


I don's suppose your anywhere near FW next week @moots


----------



## moots

Jony said:


> I don's suppose your anywhere near FW next week @moots


Hi Jony. FW?

(Edit: bloody spoll chucker!)


----------



## Jony

moots said:


> Hi Jony. FW?
> 
> (Edit: bloody spoll chucker!)


ha Fishermans Wharf


----------



## DavecUK

moots said:


> View attachment 36828
> 
> 
> Plus... a Niche grinder


Please tell me the steel water tank cover is there, it's not on the machine in the photo, cos I can see the tank?


----------



## moots

Jony said:


> ha Fishermans Wharf


Ah, today maybe. I'm planning to head over to High Treason, which is in Richmond, isn't a million miles away.


----------



## moots

DavecUK said:


> Please tell me the steel water tank cover is there, it's not on the machine in the photo, cos I can see the tank?


Ooer. I'll ask, and I'll let you know


----------



## moots

DavecUK said:


> Please tell me the steel water tank cover is there, it's not on the machine in the photo, cos I can see the tank?


Hi Dave - I can confirm we do have the steel cover. I think the photo was taken just after unboxing and it hadn't been fitted yet.


----------



## moots

@DavecUK In all its glory with cover


----------



## DavecUK

The cover only fits perfectly 1 way round, rotate until it does...my OCD is killing me!


----------



## moots

I did think it didn't look like it was sitting flush - I'll pass that on! Thanks Dave


----------



## richwade80

Not really posted, but I had to panic buy beans on a Sunday.

Normally I'd run to Colonna and Smalls, but I got there before it was open and found these somewhere else.

Only roasted on Friday as well - justice!


----------



## slamm

Reorder of one of my fave beans of the year and will probably reorder again before they run out.


----------



## RoA19

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iQV2qDz4BcJuPZEzDWrPaPedMxOJA6aKow/view

New white Niche grinder arrived today & looks great next to the Vesuvius!


----------



## steveholt

Not the worst two days of coffee post man life


----------



## Wildcat

A second-hand SJ from Ebay


----------



## Obnic

A new vacuum breaker from ACS. This is the first bit of significant maintenance V007 has required in four years. Super fast delivery. Thanks @Paolo_Cortese


----------



## Jacko112

A new house!


----------



## rob177palmer

Jacko112 said:


> A new house!


In the post?? Got to be a forum first...


----------



## MildredM

Jacko112 said:


> A new house!


Happy New Home









Flat packed or ready built?!


----------



## 9719

Thanks to @jeebsy and Katelyn at commoncoffee.co.uk this arrived, looking forward to tucking into it shortly as was roasted on 1st Oct so good to go.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Very excited to try this new selection, especially since my Niche arrived on friday!


----------



## joey24dirt

Forgot to take a photo but a lovely new tshirt from Untold coffee roasters. Simple black shirt but the quality is amazing.


----------



## slamm

Some bits and bobs to help get the best out of the Niche.

Not sure I'll be using the mini vac so much now as I seem to be getting used to the chaff in the hopper that seemed a slight issue at first, having been used to being able to get the hand grinder completely clean of chaff. And nice to find a 49mm grooming tool for the Pav.. nearly went for the Kafatek as it just seems much nicer, but without finding a UK seller the cost with shipping just seemed too much.


----------



## xpresso

The strategy worked out fine to have this available on return and lucky to get in on the sale.

@jeebsy










The workplace station was quite bare.










Just needed to unpack again, not un-similar to when I first got the machine.










Re-established at last.










The pack aroma was lovely, opened up and expected very dark grains for some reason but they're not, the grinder had a thorough clean, surprised that the previous grinder setting was reasonably spot on, so our first coffee for several days was superb a very nice feel to it and good taste, the next 10 minutes will see another brew.

Many Thanks Jeebsy for arranging it and a Roaster to keep on file for the future................ @jeebsy

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

Christmas season is on, ...NOT?










One of the finer aspects of starting a business: You need to understand your customers. What an excuse to spend silly money!!


----------



## Step21

No Kalita? Tsk,tsk....


----------



## moots

The postman cometh.

He brings Pullman Big Step Tamping action, matching basket plus some lovely beans from Tsangpa.


----------



## Hasi

Step21 said:


> No Kalita? Tsk,tsk....


This time next year, Rodney...

(Until then, the V60 needs to do the job  )


----------



## bronc

sorry for the tags, saved it from my Instagram. can't wait to dig in

story


----------



## Jony

Well went down and picked up, a little treat


----------



## hotmetal

Good Lord Lee, that was quick! Only ordered on Sunday, Tuesday morning it hit the mat! Kayon and Rocko, Ethiopian double whammy. I'm going to go and play some music by The Ethiopians to celebrate. Maybe not 'Conditions bad a yard' as they're currently pretty good since this turned up. If they'd called Engine 54 Engine 58 instead that would've been appropriate. But as I'm working from home today I'll go for Free Man...










___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Colio07

Jony said:


> Well went down and picked up, a little treat


I got one of these too! Ordered the electric Stagg EKG kettle (plus the necessary step-down transformer for the electrics). I love it - pours so smoothly!


----------



## MildredM

It's ages since I bought new cups . . .


----------



## JeromeTT

garydyke1 said:


> 2 x brand new cornelius kegs (19 litre)
> 
> 1 x fridge to be converted into a beer kegerator
> 
> 1 x regulator
> 
> hoses and fittings





garydyke1 said:


> 2 x brand new cornelius kegs (19 litre)
> 
> 1 x fridge to be converted into a beer kegerator
> 
> 1 x regulator
> 
> hoses and fittings


Cleaning is a real issue, i hear you. But if you like to drink homemade bear, you have to clean your equipment. It have to be like sterile, otherwise you will spoil your keg and it will give an odor to every beverage you put inside. Last time i thought it's not that necessary to clean it up, i was buying new one at https://foodplusice.com/best-kegerators-for-sale/.Do not repeat my mistakes. You better than that.


----------



## Inspector

Ok delivery was Saturday and i managed to install it today. Mazzer major laser cut gauge. Thanks to @coffeechap once more for sending this over and of course thanks to @timmyjj21 for making it. I made the zero point where the burrs touch and 0.75 is where i currently grinding for espresso (coffee compass Nicaraguan beans)



http://imgur.com/16SfoJU


----------



## Wildcat

A second Aeropress to replace the Nespresso machine I use in work.


----------



## moots

JeromeTT said:


> Was it worth it? Maybe, if you looking for a divorce


----------



## hotmetal

JeromeTT said:


> I mean, we do it for fun and like a hobby, but please, do not forget that brewing includes chemical reactions that could harm you, your house and your family, so i repeat, please, be careful. One of my friends was trying to brew at home and to save money as well ( he was drinking gallons of beer since high school). So he decided to make a keg from an old broken refrigerator instead of buying one. Just go for a kegerator for sale https://foodplusice.com/best-kegerators-for-sale/ and you will find one. But the common way is not for him. As the result - he is in a hospital, wife moved away with kids as you can't leave in that house due to the chemical leak. Was it worth it? Maybe, if you looking for a divorce


Wow! Sounds pretty scary. I'm not sure exactly what happened or what the danger is, over and above having a fridge in your house? (What does one do in order to turn a fridge into this beer thing?) What chemical? Are you talking about bad beer, methyl or CFC / Freon leaks? I know they're bad for the ozone layer, but area denial? Gary's original post was 4 and a half years ago... I presume he's still alive and well as we've heard from him since.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## timmyjj21

Inspector said:


> Ok delivery was Saturday and i managed to install it today. Mazzer major laser cut gauge. Thanks to @coffeechap once more for sending this over and of course thanks to @timmyjj21 for making it. I made the zero point where the burrs touch and 0.75 is where i currently grinding for espresso (coffee compass Nicaraguan beans)
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/16SfoJU


Oohh! I haven't seen one of those gauges in a long time! Rare as hens teeth







looking good!


----------



## Hasi

Postie hit me with theeeese today:










Samples... next time this year they're gonna come in a group of a hundred!







(provided changes being implemented)

Speaking of hundreds... bags arrived!










Some serious heat-sealing device needed to go along with them bags:










As if it weren't enough, a mobile receipt printer also made its way onto our mat:










Postie should start helping me build/finish at least the storage, otherwise I'll run out of space anytime soon


----------



## hotmetal

If your postie had to bring all that to your house I'm not surprised he hit you with it!!! You're not doing this by halves! Like the branded cups!

Gonna change my sig to "I knew Hasi before he was famous..."

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> If your postie had to bring all that to your house I'm not surprised he hit you with it!!! You're not doing this by halves! Like the branded cups!
> 
> Gonna change my sig to "I knew Hasi before he was famous..."
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Haha!

Our tiny roastery happens to be built in our basement... kinda have to store things away at home until it's done.

And branded cups are a must to enter gastronomy around here, that's derived from the bigger chains (Illy as we know even have their proprietary cup geometry). They're all flooding their on-premise accounts with POS material like crazy. Gastronmers in AT don't usually own coffee equipment - except for specialty coffee shops. I'm only lucky that postie didn't hit me with a multi-group machine and commercial grinder as give-away items  Still, I wish I could've saved that cup money in the beginning... on the other hand, they're pretty cool


----------



## Rhys

Nice little delivery from Rave


----------



## richwade80

Tentatively following the Halloween theme... I've opted for a coffee named after a famous footballing vampire.

Okay actually I chose the most extreme flavour I could find to test the Niche out.


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> Tentatively following the Halloween theme... I've opted for a coffee named after a famous footballing vampire.
> 
> Okay actually I chose the most extreme flavour I could find to test the Niche out.


Footballing vampire


----------



## Pablosammy

A nice Motto tamping stand and some fancy cleaning cloths today. Expecting a grinder this afternoon though


----------



## Hasi

Grinders don't kill people.

However, people might kill people - with grinders.*










Lying there it looks almost cute. Until you feel the sheer weight lifting Herman Munster onto the worktop 










OMG IS IT HUGE!

* @joey24dirt you hear me?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Grinders don't kill people.
> 
> However, people might kill people - with grinders.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying there it looks almost cute. Until you feel the sheer weight lifting Herman Munster onto the worktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG IS IT HUGE!
> 
> * @joey24dirt you hear me?


Flipping heck. Big isn't it?!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Grinders don't kill people.
> 
> However, people might kill people - with grinders.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying there it looks almost cute. Until you feel the sheer weight lifting Herman Munster onto the worktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG IS IT HUGE!
> 
> * @joey24dirt you hear me?


Excellent runner's up prize


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Excellent runner's up prize


Don't tell anyone, imagine all these entries in the 2019 comp...


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Flipping heck. Big isn't it?!


They claim it's...










...the casual one?!

edit: a little big difference...


----------



## MildredM

No, I know I don't *need* any more cups


----------



## Banjoman

^^^ But you did need the new handle shape? You'll have to do a user test and report back ...


----------



## Pablosammy

What goodies do we have today?









If only my partner knew how many boxes arrive while she's at work...


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> No, I know I don't *need* any more cups


Damn the red ones are SEXY!

Are these Evo? If so, where did you get them from?


----------



## Hasi

PPapa said:


> Damn the red ones are SEXY!
> 
> Are these Evo? If so, where did you get them from?


from a company manufacturing everything


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Damn the red ones are SEXY!
> 
> Are these Evo? If so, where did you get them from?


Acme







They are GORGEOUS! The new shape, handle, finish, extra white inside - just makes them stunning!

I am going to offer a few old shape ones for sale shortly - I don't suppose I need 6 new shape red ones either really!


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> Acme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are GORGEOUS! The new shape, handle, finish, extra white inside - just makes them stunning!
> 
> I am going to offer a few old shape ones for sale shortly - I don't suppose I need 6 new shape red ones either really!


I wouldn't need 6 either - hence don't want to order 6! Can I be the first in the queue for a couple of new red ones, assuming they are 150ml?


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> I wouldn't need 6 either - hence don't want to order 6! Can I be the first in the queue for a couple of new red ones, assuming they are 150ml?


Yes! And they are 150ml


----------



## joey24dirt

This little beauty!!! Thanks @Jony for smuggling it over for me


----------



## Paul K

Hasi said:


> Grinders don't kill people.
> 
> However, people might kill people - with grinders.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying there it looks almost cute. Until you feel the sheer weight lifting Herman Munster onto the worktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG IS IT HUGE!
> 
> * @joey24dirt you hear me?


For the interests of health and safety, I hope a forklift truck was used to lift it on to the work surface.

That is a beaut!


----------



## Hasi

Paul K said:


> For the interests of health and safety, I hope a forklift truck was used to life it on to the work surface.
> 
> That is a beaut!


Sure thing! Luckily I could get my hands on the finest blood pressure pump fork lift - a Hasi 3000! Even my woman loves it...


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> No, I know I don't *need* any more cups


Oooh! Lovely!


----------



## jymbob

Hasi said:


> Sure thing! Luckily I could get my hands on the finest blood pressure pump fork lift - a Hasi 3000! Even my woman loves it...


If it's forked you might want to see a doctor...


----------



## johnealey

Well picked them up, but can you guess exactly where I was?

John


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

johnealey said:


> View attachment 37271
> 
> 
> Well picked them up, but can you guess exactly where I was?
> 
> John


Shame to have missed you John. I was a couple of miles away looking like Dick Van ****'s chimney sweep from Mary Poppins having spent the day dismantling the roaster in preparation for it moving today. Very tense few hours but it turned out it was all pretty easy really - now, putting it back together may be a bit more of a challenge.

Hope you had a good time at the coffee shop. Next time I'll look forward to having a brew with you.


----------



## Hasi

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Shame to have missed you John. I was a couple of miles away looking like Dick Van ****'s chimney sweep from Mary Poppins having spent the day dismantling the roaster in preparation for it moving today. Very tense few hours but it turned out it was all pretty easy really - now, putting it back together may be a bit more of a challenge.
> 
> Hope you had a good time at the coffee shop. Next time I'll look forward to having a brew with you.


Good luck!

May all the parts be with you


----------



## MildredM

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Shame to have missed you John. I was a couple of miles away looking like Dick Van ****'s chimney sweep from Mary Poppins having spent the day dismantling the roaster in preparation for it moving today. Very tense few hours but it turned out it was all pretty easy really - now, putting it back together may be a bit more of a challenge.


Good luck with the move and setting the roaster up. We are really looking forward to visiting you at the new place


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Good luck with the move and setting the roaster up. We are really looking forward to visiting you at the new place


Surely Mildred you'll be cutting the ribbon







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Surely Mildred you'll be cutting the ribbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Hahaha!! That would make my day - YEAR!! I want to go work for them but I am just a bit too far away


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Hahaha!! That would make my day - YEAR!! I want to go work for them but I am just a bit too far away


Well 'M' I am thinking of you in sowing the seed







. I've done my bit.

Jon.


----------



## Paul K

Got this delivered about an hour a go to match with my Aeropress. This summer I got fed up drinking rotten coffee in hotels. The worst one was Auchrannie, Arran. Brother in law informed me they had a new machine and you could get espressos from it.

Well needless to say, I tried it out and what a let down that was. 3 shots to bring it any where near what I would pull at home. That then put wheels in motion of taking my own coffee beans and aeropress with me where ever I go because I know what I am drinking.

Like the idea that Aergrind can slot into the aeropress for ease of transportation.


----------



## PPapa

An army of glass tubes with cork stoppers for single dosing Niche. The rack for them is still on its way...

Oh, and some beans from Dog & Hat!


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> An army of glass tubes with cork stoppers for single dosing Niche. The rack for them is still on its way...
> 
> Oh, and some beans from Dog & Hat!


8 tubes of each?


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> 8 tubes of each?


The rack I'm waiting for has 21 holes:










So I'll have three spares as I'm sure I'll break some! One tube have already survived an involuntary knock test.

But yeah, the idea is to separate out different rows/columns for different beans.


----------



## MildredM

A second one of these.


----------



## Gatty

Not actually postie delivery but excited to try my first Geisha after a trip to Origin Southwark. Great selection of beans (including 2 different Geishas)


----------



## mmmatron

Bean to cup but we all have to start our coffee journey somewhere.


----------



## slamm

Gatty said:


> Not actually postie delivery but excited to try my first Geisha after a trip to Origin Southwark. Great selection of beans (including 2 different Geishas)


The Casona is a real favourite at the moment, recently got a second bag. When I get it spot on it has the most amazing exotic fruit aroma although with the new bag its more of hops. Fwiw as a starting point if you're doing espresso my best results have been dosing relatively lower by about -0.5g around 15>35g in 35s + 20s pi.


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Bean to cup but we all have to start our coffee journey somewhere.


Looks like someone already has a talent for pouring - no cheating tonight

















What a wonderful toy!!!!


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Bean to cup but we all have to start our coffee journey somewhere.


I had to go look at your new machine on Amazon and stumbled across the Smoby play coffee shop! What will they think of next!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I had to go look at your new machine on Amazon and stumbled across the Smoby play coffee shop! What will they think of next!


That's equipped with an e61 

And supposedly the card terminal works so the kids can genuinely rip you off...


----------



## Gatty

slamm said:


> The Casona is a real favourite at the moment, recently got a second bag. When I get it spot on it has the most amazing exotic fruit aroma although with the new bag its more of hops. Fwiw as a starting point if you're doing espresso my best results have been dosing relatively lower by about -0.5g around 15>35g in 35s + 20s pi.


Had assumed I'd stick to filter with it but am going to try both now! Thanks for the recipe recommendation!


----------



## moots

MildredM said:


> What will they think of next!


Smoby crowd funded grinder forum game, including a review by DaveC, REAL backer and non-backer whinging noises, and an entirely accidental scale thread hijack! Kidz are gonna love it...

Delivery March 2019.

(Maybe)


----------



## jj-x-ray

The last thing my kid needs would be an espresso machine 

Can already see a couple o mods like a V2 Silvia steam wand.


----------



## Sean

https://files.mycloud.com/home.php?seuuid=23036996e078e5e05f227de017eea688&name=IMG_7483&brand=webfiles


----------



## Dr Forinor

Excited, and nervous.


----------



## xpresso

Dr Forinor said:


> Excited, and nervous.


OK.... get rolling .... nice and steady ..... remember what you did so you either repeat it or delete it, if you get my meaning.

Well done on the purchase.

Jon.


----------



## Dr Forinor

I've been watching espresso videos on YouTube for a while now. I've got the general knowledge there, it's just getting it into play now.


----------



## ashcroc

Dr Forinor said:


> Excited, and nervous.


Looking good. What grinder are you pairing it with?


----------



## xpresso

Dr Forinor said:


> I've been watching espresso videos on YouTube for a while now. I've got the general knowledge there, it's just getting it into play now.


Accept all advice as guidance not gospel .................

Jon.


----------



## Dr Forinor

ashcroc said:


> Looking good. What grinder are you pairing it with?


For the moment, my Lido 3







(this will be a long night....)



xpresso said:


> Accept all advice as guidance not gospel ....


Yes, I will do, thanks


----------



## Kman10

Dr Forinor said:


> For the moment, my Lido 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this will be a long night....)
> 
> Yes, I will do, thanks


Remember to start steaming before light comes on, element stays on then for no loss of steam


----------



## Dr Forinor

Kman10 said:


> Remember to start steaming before light comes on, element stays on then for no loss of steam


Sorry, what do you mean?


----------



## ashcroc

Kman10 said:


> Remember to start steaming before light comes on, element stays on then for no loss of steam


He has a PID so that shouldn't be a problem. Putting the steam temp up to 155° minus the offset (8° is about right to give grouphead temp for the brew) will give better steam.


----------



## Kman10

ashcroc said:


> He has a PID so that shouldn't be a problem. Putting the steam temp up to 155° minus the offset (8° is about right to give grouphead temp for the brew) will give better steam.


Right you are, didn't notice that


----------



## Dr Forinor

Ok, you've totally confused me now. Can you dumb it down a little for me, please?


----------



## ashcroc

Dr Forinor said:


> Ok, you've totally confused me now. Can you dumb it down a little for me, please?


You should be able to set an offset on the PID so it shows 8° less then boiler temp which puts it about right for what you receive at the group. It may have been done by the previous owner, a bit of googling should show you how to adjust it.

The standard steam stat is 145° at the boiler. If your PID is set up (assuming it's capable) to control the steam too, it's safe to put it up 10° to give better steam yet still being below the safety cutout.


----------



## Sean




----------



## Dr Forinor

ashcroc said:


> You should be able to set an offset on the PID so it shows 8° less then boiler temp which puts it about right for what you receive at the group. It may have been done by the previous owner, a bit of googling should show you how to adjust it.
> 
> The standard steam stat is 145° at the boiler. If your PID is set up (assuming it's capable) to control the steam too, it's safe to put it up 10° to give better steam yet still being below the safety cutout.


I understand that this PID is only set to control the brew temp, not the steam temp.


----------



## ashcroc

Dr Forinor said:


> I understand that this PID is only set to control the brew temp, not the steam temp.


Ah ok, that's the important one for PID control as that's where you want the consistancy it gives.

If you want better steam than standard, you culd fit a 155° stat.


----------



## Dr Forinor

ashcroc said:


> Ah ok, that's the important one for PID control as that's where you want the consistancy it gives.
> 
> If you want better steam than standard, you culd fit a 155° stat.


How does that work then?

EDIT: never mind, Google helped me out. Thanks


----------



## ashcroc

Dr Forinor said:


> How does that work then?


Basically the higher temperature produces more steam within the boiler at a higher pressure.


----------



## PPapa

Some beans from @Paul K I haven't tried yet - bean overload at home again! 3 bags in the freezer, 6 bags in the cupboard...

And some mugs with extras: £2 pound coin and a postcard from @MildredM. No, we are not laundering money, no!










First (wonky) pour into the new cup:


----------



## MildredM

Haha! Great 

I reckon that's a pretty decent pour - must be good cups!!


----------



## PPapa

Those cups are amazing by the way. They felt so heavy I had to check other cups to see how different these are.

IKEA 150ml - 174.3g (I liked the shape and they were a pound or two, so why not!)

d'Ancap 150ml - 236.7g

NotNeutral 170ml - 217.3g

W Wright (HasBean) cupping bowl 230ml - 277.8g

Acme Evo 150ml - 283.7g!!!

I'm now also questioning what am I doing with my life...


----------



## Dr Forinor

Not through the post, but I thought it may help some out there struggling with the height restrictions, but likes a larger drink.

Bought this from IKEA today, 240ml capacity (height 72mm, weighs in at 243.8g), I can get it in my Gaggia Classic underneath a naked pf, with scales in place. (I like to drink in a glass vessel







)


----------



## Dr Forinor




----------



## jj-x-ray

Strong woman espresso!

Well I never


----------



## 9719

Another reliable bean selection from Finca. Just had to stop in for a coffee or 3 as well.


----------



## 9719

Mrs *** spent more time than she should at Dept for Coffee and Social Affairs whilst in Manchester recently for work. Breakfast, Coffee breaks, Lunch, end of the day too. Luckily she remembered to bring beans back and hopefully these are for sharing.


----------



## MildredM

We are all getting beans


----------



## DavecUK

Dr Forinor said:


> Not through the post, but I thought it may help some out there struggling with the height restrictions, but likes a larger drink.
> 
> Bought this from IKEA today, 240ml capacity (height 72mm, weighs in at 243.8g), I can get it in my Gaggia Classic underneath a naked pf, with scales in place. (I like to drink in a glass vessel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You need one of these then.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> We are all getting beans


how do they manage to pack it that tightly, I mean wouldn't their beans degas as well?

...how long from roasting to packaging


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> how do they manage to pack it that tightly, I mean wouldn't their beans degas as well?
> 
> ...how long from roasting to packaging


Roasted on the 5th. The bags don't feel that tightly packed.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Roasted on the 5th. The bags don't feel that tightly packed.


okes, then it's just me and my cellphone screen


----------



## mmmatron

A very smashing bar towel and a little birthday gift...thank you M!


----------



## mmmatron

mmmatron said:


> A very smashing bar towel and a little birthday gift...thank you M!


Just realised you can see 2 great spots of superglue on the worktop where I had a 'little accident' and lots of frantic unsticking of digits.


----------



## joey24dirt

Cheers M  always a welcome sight


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Just realised you can see 2 great spots of superglue on the worktop where I had a 'little accident' and lots of frantic unsticking of digits.


I expect everyone sticks their kids down now and then


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I expect everyone sticks their kids down now and then


only applies to stick up kids, though.


----------



## PPapa

The single dosing PoC setup is complete!










Will see how I get on and then rethink on how that test tube rack should look like. It's a bit ugly, to be honest.


----------



## MildredM

It's great @PPapa! You could always nip to somewhere like Dunelms for a wood box to stand the crate in. They have all sorts of things like that


----------



## M_H_S

PPapa said:


> The single dosing PoC setup is complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see how I get on and then rethink on how that test tube rack should look like. It's a bit ugly, to be honest.


How long do you think the beans will keep in the test tubes? Or you load up what ypu think ypu will use for the day.


----------



## PPapa

M_H_S said:


> How long do you think the beans will keep in the test tubes? Or you load up what ypu think ypu will use for the day.


The plan is to keep them for few days unless I know it will be a lot of hectic mornings ahead. So possibly half a week at most. I've been really enjoying the workflow where you don't need to weigh beans before grinding - doing it in bulk is so much easier. I don't weigh grinds with Niche anymore - just check it every now and then that it's not way too off to calm myself down.

I think that's still a lot better than keeping a hopper of beans for a week or more anyway.


----------



## Jony

You really do need a block of Mahogany.


----------



## mmmatron

PPapa said:


> The single dosing PoC setup is complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see how I get on and then rethink on how that test tube rack should look like. It's a bit ugly, to be honest.


I bought a chunk of mahogany from eBay, drilled 10 test tube size holes with a forstner bit and wiped down with danish oil. Works a treat.










Not that clear, but its on the left.


----------



## lee1980

Got 6 of these in the post from Bella, hopefully these are small enough to on top the R58 under the cupboards above!

Will look cool to, no handles to!

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/rocket-espresso-porta-via-cup-and-saucer.html


----------



## PPapa

I would prefer to have 5 fingers on each hand, so I'll need to kindly ask someone .

After some thinking, I came up with different way to organise beans - I wanted to keep them in rows, but separating them in blocks allows to easily slip papers in between.










There is some reorganisation going in the kitchen, so I'll probably need to wait until the dust settles down though.


----------



## xpresso

These are simple enough to make ...................










Slightly deeper holes for the glass tubes.

And

It's reclaimed timber in this instance.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> These are simple enough to make ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly deeper holes for the glass tubes.
> 
> And
> 
> It's reclaimed timber in this instance.
> 
> Jon.


I can clearly see it's been taken out of somebody's fence...


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> I can clearly see it's been taken out of somebody's fence...












Almost correct, lock gates, the timber is 'Green Heart'.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> The single dosing PoC setup is complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see how I get on and then rethink on how that test tube rack should look like. It's a bit ugly, to be honest.


A block of walnut with 21 holes drillwd into it would look awesome.


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> A block of walnut with 21 holes drillwd into it would look awesome.


So who's volunteering for this project then?


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> So who's volunteering for this project then?


If only I had a workshop & the neccessary tools.

Another thought I had is 3 hexagons with 7 holes in & a place on the front for the details.


----------



## xpresso

Well Mmmm -

I have very limited small stock of 'Green Heart' 'Pitch Pine' 'Opepe' 'European Oak' 'English Oak' 'Teak' 'Douglas Fir ?' 'Iroko' and a length of Oak from some large Vat's dismantled in an American brewery, you could get drunk on the aroma when it's planed.

Jon.


----------



## mmmatron

A thoughtful and beautifully crafted little birthday surprise in the post today...chuffed to bits!


----------



## Dr Forinor

After a recommendation from @DavecUK (thank you) of the Melitta Varianza CSP bean to cup machine, I proceeded to rave about it to my work colleagues. They eventually persuaded me to bring it in to work so they could try it. Obviously, a huge success. This lead onto the work place getting it's own bean to cup, I pushed the Melitta brand, and this is what arrived today, the Melitta Caffeo CI


----------



## DavecUK

Hopefully got the same internals for the coffee side, you just need to stand a kettle beside it for the hot water


----------



## joey24dirt

mmmatron said:


> A thoughtful and beautifully crafted little birthday surprise in the post today...chuffed to bits!


Oh wow that looks awesome! Happy birthday too


----------



## Hasi

mmmatron said:


> A thoughtful and beautifully crafted little birthday surprise in the post today...chuffed to bits!


awwwsome!

Happy birthday


----------



## MildredM

That is fabulous!! Really lovely










Keep a tight hold of it. If @Snakehips gets it in his head he wants to change the colour of the cup/background/text . . . .


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> That is fabulous!! Really lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep a tight hold of it. If @Snakehips gets it in his head he wants to change the colour of the cup/background/text . . . .


----------



## Dr Forinor

DavecUK said:


> Hopefully got the same internals for the coffee side, you just need to stand a kettle beside it for the hot water


I was thinking the same about the coffee internals. The brew group seemed to look quite similar.

The reason I chose this was it has 2 large bean hoppers, and memory profiles (which makes sense for a number of people using the machine).

I know this straight off the bat though, I much prefer my machine haha.


----------



## ashcroc

Dr Forinor said:


> I was thinking the same about the coffee internals. The brew group seemed to look quite similar.
> 
> The reason I chose this was it has 2 large bean hoppers, and memory profiles (which makes sense for a number of people using the machine).
> 
> I know this straight off the bat though, I much prefer my machine haha.


Does the 2 hoppers mean you can stock one with decaf? I can see that coming in really handy in a work environment.


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> That is fabulous!! Really lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep a tight hold of it. If @Snakehips gets it in his head he wants to change the colour of the cup/background/text . . . .


Ha, it's going nowhere! Good match of the cup used and it fits the colour scheme of the kitchen and dining room nicely thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Dr Forinor

ashcroc said:


> Does the 2 hoppers mean you can stock one with decaf? I can see that coming in really handy in a work environment.


Yeh pretty much whatever you want, 2 different types of beans


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Ha, it's going nowhere! Good match of the cup used and it fits the colour scheme of the kitchen and dining room nicely thankyouverymuch!


And I'd recognise that latte art anywhere


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Does the 2 hoppers mean you can stock one with decaf? I can see that coming in really handy in a work environment.


Sure thing, it's around for quite while now.

There are two grinders inside which obviously also means two settings and you can program recipes into the buttons as you wish. Newer models have WiFi connectivity to make programming and remote servicing easier. Supposedly









We use WMF and Jura office machines at work - some of them also feature a separate container for instant hot chocolate powder... still undrinkable whatever runs off these wonders of technology.


----------



## Dr Forinor

Hasi said:


> Sure thing, it's around for quite while now.
> 
> There are two grinders inside which obviously also means two settings and you can program recipes into the buttons as you wish.


This just has 1 grinder, you simply "block off" the bean you don't want and the bean you do want is then directed to the grinder.


----------



## Dr Forinor

DavecUK said:


> Hopefully got the same internals for the coffee side, you just need to stand a kettle beside it for the hot water


My suspicious is the internals for the coffee are different. Made Rave's "El Salvador Los Pirineos" in this machine today, didn't taste as nice as it comes out from my machine, unfortunately. BUT, at least it's not instant.

The design is a little 'primitive' though. The way you select which bean you want is by moving a lever over to whichever beans you want, that lever then simply raises a little bar type thing to block off the other bean. The problem with this is, after the last grind, more of that same bean flows down into the grinder area, so even after you move the lever, almost a whole shot's worth of the other bean is ready to be taken in already. So when you move the lever, you have a shot's worth of the other bean and THEN you get your bean, what a stupid design!!!

The machine also splatters more than my machine does! Add hot water into your cup, and it goes everywhere.

What it does do better than my machine, much more efficient with it's water usage. Seems to waste a lot less water, but that's about it, hoorah! And oh, "User profiles".....


----------



## moots

xpresso said:


> Almost correct, lock gates, the timber is 'Green Heart'.


Phew, if it comes up in the For Sale forum in the future at least it won't be pulled for fencing...

I'll get me coat.


----------



## PPapa

Anticipation for something extra today... should be arriving today.


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Anticipation for something extra today... should be arriving today.


Whooooooooop


----------



## Paul K

PPapa said:


> Anticipation for something extra today... should be arriving today.


What's the red thingymabob


----------



## ashcroc

Paul K said:


> What's the red thingymabob


It's an espazzola grouphead cleaner.


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> Whooooooooop


Let's not talk about the excitement and watching assembly videos at 6am... 



Paul K said:


> What's the red thingymabob


Espazolla, group head brush thingie.


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Let's not talk about the excitement and watching assembly videos at 6am...


No! Let's start getting very, very giddy NOW!!!



> Espazolla, group head brush thingie.


Excellent, and perfect for your machine


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> No! Let's start getting very, very giddy NOW!!!
> 
> Excellent, and perfect for your machine


Shhh, I'm already closing to maxing out!










It was 87 just a moment ago...

Thanks though - I've seen it recommended in quite few places.


----------



## Hasi

PPapa said:


> Shhh, I'm already closing to maxing out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 87 just a moment ago...
> 
> Thanks though - I've seen it recommended in quite few places.


Holy technoly...


----------



## PPapa

Hasi said:


> Holy technoly...




First time I'm using that stress meter, honestly!

It's a GPS running watch with a heart rate monitor, but there's a number of things I still don't understand (or the need of). Great for running and having the GPS tracking/running data/music/contactless payments without taking a phone...


----------



## Snakehips

PPapa said:


> Shhh, I'm already closing to maxing out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 87 just a moment ago...
> 
> Thanks though - I've seen it recommended in quite few places.


Methinks you need to sit down and have a nice cup of tea....


----------



## PPapa

Can I be excited now?!!!


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Can I be excited now?!!!


YES!!! I have been waiting with bated breath all day


----------



## Snakehips

PPapa said:


> Can I be excited now?!!!


Only if you have the other shiny bits that go with them!


----------



## MarkyP

PPapa said:


> Can I be excited now?!!!


What's the thingy in the middle?


----------



## Jony

The Friggin handle for the Lever!! haha you not have a L1


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Can I be excited now?!!!


Where's the obligatory blindfold?


----------



## PPapa

Snakehips said:


> Only if you have the other shiny bits that go with them!


Some wood might do for you?


----------



## Paul K

PPapa said:


> Can I be excited now?!!!


Nice one .

I do like the wee portafilter grounds stirrer jaggy thing.

Are the available to purchase or are they specific to Lindo (can't spell the rest of it)


----------



## MildredM

Paul K said:


> Nice one .
> 
> I do like the wee portafilter grounds stirrer jaggy thing.
> 
> Are the available to purchase or are they specific to Lindo (can't spell the rest of it)


Here you go!

Sorry! Pasted wrong thing! Oops!!!

https://londiniumespresso.com/


----------



## PPapa

Paul K said:


> Nice one .
> 
> I do like the wee portafilter grounds stirrer jaggy thing.
> 
> Are the available to purchase or are they specific to Lindo (can't spell the rest of it)


Yeah it's available for crazy amounts! Gets included with Londiniums, but there's nothing that's free, eh?


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Some wood might do for you?


Congratulations


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> Congratulations


Thanks.

I'm in Ikea now to get a kitchen island that should support the weight... the counter dipped a bit too much to my liking, so I had no choice!


----------



## coffeechap

PPapa said:


> Some wood might do for you?


Ooooooo super shines, super nice you will love it


----------



## Paul K

MildredM said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Sorry! Pasted wrong thing! Oops!!!
> 
> https://londiniumespresso.com/


 Thanks M,

I had a look at it and at £30 I thought yeah that's not bad. Then they added VAT and Shipping which took it to £46 

Might just stick to @DavecUK chop stick method!


----------



## hotmetal

Paul K said:


> Thanks M,
> 
> I had a look at it and at £30 I thought yeah that's not bad. Then they added VAT and Shipping which took it to £46
> 
> Might just stick to @DavecUK chop stick method!


Me too exactly! Came close to pulling the trigger on one and then realised it was getting on for what I paid for me Aergrind! I'm making do with some crappy bits of bent wire to try to decide if it's worth it or not.

Ladies and gentlemen, I bring you the "Sloughdinium" Distribution Tool.

The MkII 'dark ops' version (the wire from the inside of those bag tie things) is actually better than the MkI 'Nasti Spumante' one (pins in a cava cork).
















___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## PPapa

Does yours fit the test tube perfectly though? 










I have spent almost 5 hours now and pulled 3 shots so far... probably enough for tonight!


----------



## Jollybean

Lovely new machine!


----------



## Paul K

hotmetal said:


> Me too exactly! Came close to pulling the trigger on one and then realised it was getting on for what I paid for me Aergrind! I'm making do with some crappy bits of bent wire to try to decide if it's worth it or not.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, I bring you the "Sloughdinium" Distribution Tool.
> 
> The MkII 'dark ops' version (the wire from the inside of those bag tie things) is actually better than the MkI 'Nasti Spumante' one (pins in a cava cork).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


 Soooo funny!

I wish I had your resolve, but I'm such a such a push over. I chatted with Reiss last night and ended up ordering one. According to Reiss and I'll take the comment with a pinch of salt (although quite happy to retract and eat my words) 'it's transformational, and like having a grinder upgrade' (which I have on the way as well).

So I have a lot of new things to play with over the coming weeks, and hunners of coffee to drunk.


----------



## PPapa

You'll need one with Niche. I had a modified whisk before and it does improve shots significantly.


----------



## Batian

hotmetal said:


> Me too exactly! Came close to pulling the trigger on one and then realised it was getting on for what I paid for me Aergrind! I'm making do with some crappy bits of bent wire to try to decide if it's worth it or not.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, I bring you the "Sloughdinium" Distribution Tool.
> 
> The MkII 'dark ops' version (the wire from the inside of those bag tie things) is actually better than the MkI 'Nasti Spumante' one (pins in a cava cork).
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


These may have potential for a Bodjit & Scarper job?










https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-Cleaners-Cleaning-Brush-Wash-Stainless-Steel-Drinking-Pipe-Straw-SliveHLJK/192682086096?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## mmmatron

Paul K said:


> Soooo funny!
> 
> I wish I had your resolve, but I'm such a such a push over. I chatted with Reiss last night and ended up ordering one. According to Reiss and I'll take the comment with a pinch of salt (although quite happy to retract and eat my words) 'it's transformational, and like having a grinder upgrade' (which I have on the way as well).
> 
> So I have a lot of new things to play with over the coming weeks, and hunners of coffee to drunk.


I'm not keen on mine, reverted to using the one that came with the monolith. Maybe I should get it up for sale.


----------



## Paul K

mmmatron said:


> I'm not keen on mine, reverted to using the one that came with the monolith. Maybe I should get it up for sale.


You would definately have takers for it at the right price.


----------



## xpresso

mmmatron said:


> I'm not keen on mine, reverted to using the one that came with the monolith. Maybe I should get it up for sale.


I visit Stockton from time to time







.

Jon.


----------



## messier0101

Replacing my DTP and grinder for this B2C.


----------



## richwade80

I got this. It's under armed guard ahead of a work coffee morning showcase next Monday.


----------



## xpresso

Is that one of Mildreds army on guard.

Jon.


----------



## PPapa

xpresso said:


> Is that one of Mildreds army on guard.
> 
> Jon.


Can't be - I can't see any plywood!


----------



## richwade80

xpresso said:


> Is that one of Mildreds army on guard.
> 
> Jon.


I had this option. Captions welcome.


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> I had this option. Captions welcome.


Has it eaten the other guy then?


----------



## moots

Hasi said:


> Has it eaten the other guy then?


Yeah, and he tasted cheesy, kinda like Fetta


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Has it eaten the other guy then?


Possibly and washed down with 'M's' Bovril tipple.

Jon.


----------



## Sean

Ceramic Airscape. Ordered from amazon.com on Sunday evening and arrived this afternoon. Bigger than I expected, wish I'd got a couple of the smaller ones really, but pleased with it.

Now if only there was a grinder that would match it.


----------



## ashcroc

Sean said:


> View attachment 37539
> View attachment 37540
> 
> 
> Ceramic Airscape. Ordered from amazon.com on Sunday evening and arrived this afternoon. Bigger than I expected, wish I'd got a couple of the smaller ones really, but pleased with it.
> 
> Now if only there was a grinder that would match it.


EK43 comes in black.


----------



## Sean

ashcroc said:


> EK43 comes in black.


No wood features though. And about a foot too high for my kitchen sadly!


----------



## Hasi

Sean said:


> No wood features though.


Nothing @joey24dirt couldn't fix...


----------



## xpresso

xpresso said:


> Possibly and washed down with 'M's' Bovril tipple.
> 
> Jon.


This bugged me as I meant to say 'Marmite' not 'Bovril' .... sorry 'M'







..........

Jon.


----------



## Rakesh

The Acaia replacements.


----------



## Dr Forinor

Not coffee related


----------



## iroko

256 GB







I thought my 32 GB one was good. I think I'm a bit behind the times.


----------



## PPapa

iroko said:


> 256 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my 32 GB one was good. I think I'm a bit behind the times.


There were times when 256MB flash drives were a miracle!

I am young enough I cannot remember much beyond 3.5" floppy drives... never mind computer free world!


----------



## Dr Forinor

I find I just go through the data real quick!


----------



## xpresso

Dr Forinor said:


> I find I just go through the data real quick!


It's not a requirement to record the tasting notes of each individual bean, you can save on the data by just recording details regard the pack







 ....

All in good taste....

Jon


----------



## Hasi

PPapa said:


> There were times when 256MB flash drives were a miracle!
> 
> I am young enough I cannot remember much beyond 3.5" floppy drives... never mind computer free world!


Now that you mention it... when I bought my daily driver, a 2004 Audi convertible, it took me a while to figure out why it wouldn't accept my SD cards in either of the two (!) card reader slots in the car stareo/GPS... I had tried with the ones I have lying around, 32 to 128GB ones I use with digital cameras and such these days. But it would only read up to 256MB! So it said in the manual somewhere...

Then, it also became quite obvious why they had put in two slots!

Equipped with a suitable memory card I went to copy some music. Completely forgot about limitations so the process came to a sudden halt after not too many files. D'oh!

Back in the car, I thought I'd be about to play that music. But hey!? Where's half of them files gone to?

Oh well, .m4a is not good old .mp3!

Thanks to the interwebs I was able to convert them online, which ultimately solved the last riddle. So it was just oh so many hours after I begun, when finally I wnt on to play those... erm... three albums!


----------



## Stanic

On a work trip in Bucharest..roasted 13 days ago, should be just fine when I get back home


----------



## Dr Forinor

xpresso said:


> it's not a requirement to record the tasting notes of each individual bean, you can save on the data by just recording details regard the pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :d:d ....
> 
> All in good taste....
> 
> Jon


----------



## jymbob

CC Black Friday pack has arrived. Roasted yesterday, so Friday is probably about right to crack one open


----------



## slamm

Had Nano Challa on the radar since the Assembly lsol which sounded great so looking forwards to this.


----------



## jlarkin

richwade80 said:


> I had this option. Captions welcome.











You get a brew on, we're getting the snacks...


----------



## Stanic

Orphan Espresso bench dogs - looking for a more elegant solution to stabilise the Kinu M68


----------



## jymbob

Bit of an odd one today.

The group switches on my Fracino are a bit old and crumbly, and probably not waterproof any more either. While searching for some replacements I discovered I could add a bit of colour for about 50p a switch, so these are those. Hopefully get them installed in the coming week!


----------



## Dr Forinor

My first delivery from Foundry Coffee Roasters


----------



## martinierius

Stanic said:


> Orphan Espresso bench dogs - looking for a more elegant solution to stabilise the Kinu M68
> 
> View attachment 37581


I'm interested to hear how they are performing. Do you grind lighter roasted beans?


----------



## hotmetal

Postie brought me a red card admonishing me for being out when she was simply trying to hand me m my LSOL. I'll pick it up tomorrow and add it to the pile...

My best mate just called round having a moan about work, family, friends, life in general... and to top it off he'd run out of coffee.On his birthday.

Well we can't have that can we? Having recently messed up my bean ordering, and ended up with 2 months worth, it seemed only reasonable to give him a bag of Rocko Mountain Reserve. I never thought I'd hear myself say that; 'pry it from my cold dead hands' seemed more likely, but that was an easy birthday present solved (and I still have a kilo).

No, a kilo doesn't last me a month. The overordering was this: Union Campus #1 Guat natural bourbon and pacas. Love the tattoo label:










___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Paul K

hotmetal said:


> Postie brought me a red card admonishing me for being out when she was simply trying to hand me m my LSOL. I'll pick it up tomorrow and add it to the pile...
> 
> My best mate just called round having a moan about work, family, friends, life in general... and to top it off he'd run out of coffee.On his birthday.
> 
> Well we can't have that can we? Having recently messed up my bean ordering, and ended up with 2 months worth, it seemed only reasonable to give him a bag of Rocko Mountain Reserve. I never thought I'd hear myself say that; 'pry it from my cold dead hands' seemed more likely, but that was an easy birthday present solved (and I still have a kilo).
> 
> No, a kilo doesn't last me a month. The overordering was this: Union Campus #1 Guat natural bourbon and pacas. Love the tattoo label:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Nothing worse when you run out of coffee - Who can a person turn to?


----------



## hotmetal

Paul K said:


> Nothing worse when you run out of coffee - Who can a person turn to?


Some Muppet who ordered a kilo, forgot they'd done so and ordered another one?! There's not many people I'd share my Rocko with though, that's my Desert Island bean.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Kitkat

Received my first Dog and Hat subscription today. This is an early Christmas present to myself. Quite excited to explore some new roasters.

















My chocolate club tasting box also arrived today









Coffee and chocolate. The postie is my new best friend.


----------



## MildredM

Stash of beans from Roundhill


----------



## Stanic

martinierius said:


> I'm interested to hear how they are performing. Do you grind lighter roasted beans?


Well they're not a perfect fit (too tall) so I used bits of thick silicone tamping mat cut to shape to catch the grinder base. They work perfectly, hold like a beast and grinding very light roast is not an issue at all. The silicone provides for firm yet minimally cushioned grip. I have an impression that two would be sufficient.

There is a "gecko" car grip mat under the grinder base too.


----------



## Hasi

Paul K said:


> Nothing worse when you run out of coffee - Who can a person turn to?


Ghost Busters?


----------



## Coffeenoobster

Would've been a barista express but due to a mix up.....nothing.


----------



## Stanic

Kitkat said:


> My chocolate club tasting box also arrived today


Hotel Chocolat.. Good memories


----------



## DogandHat

Kitkat said:


> Received my first Dog and Hat subscription today. This is an early Christmas present to myself. Quite excited to explore some new roasters.


Ah, glad it arrived OK, let us know how you get on (and that chocolate looks amazing too)


----------



## steveholt

Efficient shipping....

Now just wishing days away lol


----------



## xpresso

steveholt said:


> View attachment 37628
> 
> 
> Efficient shipping....
> 
> Now just wishing days away lol


Hope the quality is in the contents and not the packaging







.

Jon.


----------



## steveholt

I think it will likely come up short...

But if it's close, ill take it as a 1 off splurge.

I have the hasbean las brumas box coming too ...


----------



## MildredM

HasBean stash - all going in vacbags in the freezer at the weekend. Well, not the vst obviously!


----------



## Dr Forinor




----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> HasBean stash - all going in vacbags in the freezer at the weekend. Well, not the vst obviously!


The tasting notes sound delicious - might as well order some in!


----------



## Dr Forinor




----------



## 9719

Black Friday goodies from CHC, a new roaster to me, shall rest them up for a while before confining them to the freezer. That's not where they'll be permanently living as I'm very much looking forward to trying them. A big thanks go to Tom and the team at CHC.


----------



## jonnycooper29

My CHC order arrived too roasted two days ago so I'll do my best to leave them a bit longer


----------



## mmmatron

Lovely packaging!


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Lovely packaging!


Just about to type exactly that


----------



## jonnycooper29

mmmatron said:


> Lovely packaging!


They really do go the extra mile.. I just hope the contents is as good quality


----------



## xpresso

mmmatron said:


> Lovely packaging!





MildredM said:


> Just about to type exactly that


O'h come on Ladies, it;'s coffee not a bloomin two piece .....








.

You nearly didn't get that .............. Captcha !!!!!!!

Jon.


----------



## slamm

CHC here too.. they must be doing something right - must be the LSOL effect!


----------



## PPapa

Black Friday aftermath


----------



## Dr Forinor




----------



## Jony

So you like chocolate then.


----------



## Dr Forinor

Jony said:


> So you like chocolate then.


Hehehe, indeed I do. I like chocolate in my coffee, I like chocolate in my snacks, I like chocolate on its own, I like chocolate in my chocolate!!


----------



## Hasi

Dr Forinor said:


> Hehehe, indeed I do. I like chocolate in my coffee, I like chocolate in my snacks, I like chocolate on its own, I like chocolate in my chocolate!!


You like chocolate in you


----------



## coffeechap

Hasi said:


> You like chocolate in you


Easy tiger


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Easy tiger




didn't mean to "put it that way"


----------



## hotmetal

Deep baritone: I'll have a Babycham...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Rhys

Hasi said:


> didn't mean to "put it that way"


So where were you putting it?


----------



## Hasi

Rhys said:


> So where were you putting it?




Are you interested in... photography? Nugde nudge...

Yea you Brits keep picking on us mainlandish aliens...until them EU red tapers have you some heavy-ass tax dangling from your perry drinks! Laugh now, pay later


----------



## jymbob

jymbob said:


> Bit of an odd one today.
> 
> The group switches on my Fracino are a bit old and crumbly, and probably not waterproof any more either. While searching for some replacements I discovered I could add a bit of colour for about 50p a switch, so these are those. Hopefully get them installed in the coming week!


New switches are in, very pleased with the reduction in perishing rubber!

In two minds about that orange fill light now...


----------



## Jony

Wonder what it is


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> Wonder what it is


You take a de water ............... it sez bloomin NICHE on de side ......







.

Jon.


----------



## steveholt

Yay


----------



## MildredM

Nothing  @dfk41


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> You take a de water ............... it sez bloomin NICHE on de side ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Well it also says cat on the side...


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Well it also says cat on the side...


Schrödinger been sending you his experiments again?


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Schrödinger been sending you his experiments again?


If the cat is on its side (no apostrophe!), the experiment has miserably failed. And/or the cat is dead...


----------



## richwade80

No coffee delivery till next week so hunter gathered some.


----------



## Craigzad

2 bags from Extract looking forward to trying these


----------



## Hasi

Craigzad said:



> 2 bags from Extract looking forward to trying these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37708


Funny, we use the same font for our logo as Extract do on the very top... el cheapo niceness, 8 quid from Mistifonts and it carries a really suitable name "Back to black"


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Nothing  @dfk41


Patience is a virtue  if I've got this correct will the for sale section soon be flooded with more grinding equipment


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Nothing  @dfk41


Perhaps I should send it to Mrboots2u first!!! Patience is a virtue


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Perhaps I should send it to Mrboots2u first!!! Patience is a cirtue


Noooooooooo pleeeeeeease  Me next!!!


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Noooooooooo pleeeeeeease  Me next!!!


You have to be in CCs good books to be next


----------



## jymbob

Introductory offer, can't go wrong for a quid


----------



## PPapa

This tamper!


----------



## hotmetal

Must. Look. Away. That's sexy that is. Thought well and truly in my head now.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Jony

You Know you want one.


----------



## hotmetal

LOL yes I do know I want one! Not before Christmas though.

Postie brought me some "eye pins" (not as bad as it sounds) so I can make a MkIII "Sloughdinium" LDT. Proper cheapskate's parade here this month haha!









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Dr Forinor

hotmetal said:


> LOL yes I do know I want one! Not before Christmas though.
> 
> Postie brought me some "eye pins" (not as bad as it sounds) so I can make a MkIII "Sloughdinium" LDT. Proper cheapskate's parade here this month haha!


I'm doing something pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## PPapa

hotmetal said:


> LOL yes I do know I want one! Not before Christmas though.
> 
> Postie brought me some "eye pins" (not as bad as it sounds) so I can make a MkIII "Sloughdinium" LDT. Proper cheapskate's parade here this month haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


I've been wondering whether this is any good...

Bamboo Chasen Matcha Powder Whisk Tool Japanese Tea Ceremony Accessory /70-75/75-80 prongs - 70-75prongs (75-80prongs) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XWLQRQP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_dkdbCb8K81M8N


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> I've been wondering whether this is any good...
> 
> Bamboo Chasen Matcha Powder Whisk Tool Japanese Tea Ceremony Accessory /70-75/75-80 prongs - 70-75prongs (75-80prongs) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XWLQRQP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_dkdbCb8K81M8N


I personally wouldn't think so. I've got some 'loops' if you've got a cork, PPapa


----------



## adam85

Dr Forinor said:


> I'm doing something pretty much exactly the same.


I'm guessing this works well? I seem to have very 'bubbled' output from my Sage DTP .... so I'm guessing I manage to keep air pods in my filter, post its filling!!


----------



## hotmetal

Cork? Pah! So passée (or was that pas c'est in the end?)

No, we've upgraded to Sugru here at the East Berks Coffee Ghetto dontcha know? The Sloughdinium Distribution Tool MkIV:

(Also available in white if you've spent all your coffee toys budget on a white Niche... as well as many other colours)









At some point I'll treat myself to the real deal, this was more of an evaluation prototype-cum-feasibility study.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> I personally wouldn't think so. I've got some 'loops' if you've got a cork, PPapa


I got this covered, thanks!


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> I got this covered, thanks!


Is that the really expensive one that comes with a free coffee machine?


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> Is that the really expensive one that comes with a free coffee machine?


It came with a portafilter funnel too!


----------



## Gatty

Anyone got a good source for these metal loops? Would love to get the Londinium tool one day but gonna try a DIY tool in the meantime! Have been looking at inoculation loops on eBay - what's the approximate diameter of the loops on the Londinium?


----------



## PPapa

Gatty said:


> Anyone got a good source for these metal loops? Would love to get the Londinium tool one day but gonna try a DIY tool in the meantime! Have been looking at inoculation loops on eBay - what's the approximate diameter of the loops on the Londinium?


Wires are:

8.4cm long

0.5cm diameter of the eye

0.6cm apart at the base

Handle is 5.5cm long and 3cm at the widest point.


----------



## hotmetal

Just search "eye pins" on eBay. They're something to do with home jewellery and beading apparently. Be aware they're a bit like paperclip metal in that they bend rather than spring back to straight like I imagine the proper LDT tines would. It really is a ghetto copy, no substitute for the proper one long-term (I think Reiss has nothing to fear!) but if you are wondering if it's worth buying one, this is a fun and cheap way to try before you buy.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Batian

Gatty said:


> Anyone got a good source for these metal loops? Would love to get the Londinium tool one day but gonna try a DIY tool in the meantime! Have been looking at inoculation loops on eBay - what's the approximate diameter of the loops on the Londinium?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-Cleaners-Cleaning-Brush-Wash-Stainless-Steel-Drinking-Pipe-Straw-Sliver-YH/183517082293?hash=item2aba7872b5:g:j3gAAOSwvt1WRFU7


----------



## Hasi

A knife, a fork, a bottle and a cork.

That's the way you spell New...

distribution tool.


----------



## hotmetal

Batian said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-Cleaners-Cleaning-Brush-Wash-Stainless-Steel-Drinking-Pipe-Straw-Sliver-YH/183517082293?hash=item2aba7872b5:g:j3gAAOSwvt1WRFU7


I think those brushes are a lot bigger in real life than the picture would suggest.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Batian

hotmetal said:


> I think those brushes are a lot bigger in real life than the picture would suggest.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


I have some on the bench. Do you want a pic with something as a comparison?


----------



## hotmetal

Ah ok, well, I'm all set with my little pins but if you think those brushes might be useful for someone else, (and now I'm just curious) maybe a pic with a pound coin or ruler for ref?

I was basing my judgement on the fact that they're made up of a twisted pair of wires, whereas the LDT has tines that are thinner than a small sewing needle.









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> I think those brushes are a lot bigger in real life than the picture would suggest.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


I have some and while they are bigger and sturdier than the Londo ones I reckon they may work. @Batian?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Batian

The 'loops' are twisted so perhaps they could be made smaller by more twisting?

Pic with 'loops' shown resting on a 49mm pre Millenium La Pav PF.

The wood handle is from an old awl, the blade end having become u/s. (100yr old?) cut off and sanded. It is hard as nails.


----------



## Batian

Ps.

Please could a mod remove the last picture. I have tried and tried and done the capatcha hurdle so many times that I am the point of committing a serious crime.

Thanks


----------



## Dr Forinor




----------



## Paul K

First sub package from Machina Espresso


----------



## joey24dirt

Finally, this is happening. Got these in the post earlier from a member


----------



## Banjoman

^^^ oh-oh! Have you got the production line set up Joey?


----------



## joey24dirt

Banjoman said:


> ^^^ oh-oh! Have you got the production line set up Joey?


Haha not yet. Going to make some templates for potential future use


----------



## Hasi

Among some secret stuff, these have made their way to meeee:










The book is in an awkward shape (thought I'd bought it new...), thanks A****n you used to be an online "book" store. Back in the days. Decades ago. Last Century. Previous millennium. Remember?! Muppets. Oh wait, this ain't the Forum Rants thread... my bad!

Anyhow, for those among you who haven't yet unboxed Coffee Gator scales - spoiler alert - that's quite nice:










Saved my evening, so to speak... forking book store, dog damnit.


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Among some secret stuff, these have made their way to meeee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book is in an awkward shape (thought I'd bought it new...), thanks A****n you used to be an online "book" store. Back in the days. Decades ago. Last Century. Previous millennium. Remember?! Muppets. Oh wait, this ain't the Forum Rants thread... my bad!
> 
> Anyhow, for those among you who haven't yet unboxed Coffee Gator scales - spoiler alert - that's quite nice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved my evening, so to speak... forking book store, dog damnit.


Keep ot of reach of children, pets and clumsy buffoons.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Keep ot of reach of children, pets and clumsy buffoons.


Precisely!


----------



## Dr Forinor




----------



## Jony

You have a severe problem^


----------



## Dr Forinor

Jony said:


> You have a severe problem^


Oh?


----------



## MildredM

Always smile when I see this plop through the letterbox


----------



## Stanic

Black Friday order finally arrived and phew, the t-shirt fits









First time ordering the Red brick from them, tasting notes sound really yummy


----------



## Batian

Not exactly the Postie, delivered by cowboys, known as DPD. We have a local problem with poor service as discussed elsewhere on CFUK.

When I received the notice from DPD informing me of delivery time, I shuddered.

It was to be 1100hrs to 1200hrs today. Or never....

YEA! the DPD driver arrived at 1105! Result. No hanging about today or tomorrow etc....

He opened the van door and I could see immediately that the package (containing strip lights for the Coffee cave) was damaged. I drew his attention to the damage as I suitably endorsed the pad.

He was not impressed and said, in a sarky manner, "I wish you luck with that".

Here is the result.


----------



## Hasi

Batian said:


> Not exactly the Postie, delivered by cowboys, known as DPD. We have a local problem with poor service as discussed elsewhere on CFUK.
> 
> When I received the notice from DPD informing me of delivery rime, I shuddered.
> 
> It was to be 1100hrs to 1200hrs today. Or never....
> 
> YEA! the DPD driver arrived at 1105! Result. No hanging about today or tomorrow etc....
> 
> He opened the van door and I could see immediately that the package (containing strip lights for the Coffee cave) was damaged. I drew his attention to the damage as I suitably endorsed the pad.
> 
> He was not impressed and said, in a sarky manner, "I wish you luck with that".
> 
> Here is the result.
> 
> View attachment 37795
> View attachment 37796
> View attachment 37798
> View attachment 37797


No light sabres, no fight to the death it shall be tonight...

Other than that, oh boy, why does nobody seem to care these days


----------



## ashcroc

Batian said:


> Not exactly the Postie, delivered by cowboys, known as DPD. We have a local problem with poor service as discussed elsewhere on CFUK.
> 
> When I received the notice from DPD informing me of delivery time, I shuddered.
> 
> It was to be 1100hrs to 1200hrs today. Or never....
> 
> YEA! the DPD driver arrived at 1105! Result. No hanging about today or tomorrow etc....
> 
> He opened the van door and I could see immediately that the package (containing strip lights for the Coffee cave) was damaged. I drew his attention to the damage as I suitably endorsed the pad.
> 
> He was not impressed and said, in a sarky manner, "I wish you luck with that".
> 
> Here is the result.
> 
> View attachment 37795
> View attachment 37796
> View attachment 37798
> View attachment 37797


With the likes of DPD my signature tends to looks something like 'received damaged'. It tends to make claims that bit easier.


----------



## xpresso

Courier companies are getting more and more on the ball with tracking and up to date information, even down to the name of the driver and his ETA, however I suspect this is part to encourage the driver to exercise care in the knowledge he is being monitored and in part to give confidence in the courier.

I've had my fair share of experiences with courier companies, I would say 25/75% in favour of having a good experience to date, I do have some items which I need to move on but I have to admit I am very apprehensive placing my trust in a courier.

What is it they say " Pay peanuts and you get monkey's" after seeing a report on what the courier drivers get paid and put up with does go part way to explain their frustration, however that is no excuse for the antics some get up to when delivering, especially when there's no one at home to receive the parcel.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

Hmmmm delicious glassware ...










Just needs sticker for my Nuova nowto disguise it ha


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Hmmmm delicious glassware ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs sticker for my Nuova nowto disguise it ha


gotta love those sweetie candie fudgie thingies


----------



## hotmetal

Hasi said:


> gotta love those sweetie candie fudgie thingies


When was the last time you chewed on a chunk of old skateboard?!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> When was the last time you chewed on a chunk of old skateboard?!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Oh, usually happens when you were doing it wrong and land face down on yer deck. Been there done that


----------



## joey24dirt

Yeah they take some eating.... even worse when they come out the other end!


----------



## Hasi

So you know the sound of wood hitting ceramics


----------



## Batian

Batian said:


> The 'loops' are twisted so perhaps they could be made smaller by more twisting?
> 
> Pic with 'loops' shown resting on a 49mm pre Millenium La Pav PF.
> 
> The wood handle is from an old awl, the blade end having become u/s. (100yr old?) cut off and sanded. It is hard as nails.
> 
> View attachment 37767


What the Postie didn't bring today.

Seems to work, bur I do not have the Londinium one to compare it too!

Cost, £2 plus some time.

If I could find a slightly longer piece of suitable scrap wood for the handle, that may be a bonus.


----------



## Dr Forinor

Batian said:


> What the Postie didn't bring today.
> 
> Seems to work, bur I do not have the Londinium one to compare it too!
> 
> Cost, £2 plus some time.
> 
> If I could find a slightly longer piece of suitable scrap wood for the handle, that may be a bonus.
> 
> View attachment 37810


Is that a standard cork? Or something else?


----------



## MildredM

Batian said:


> What the Postie didn't bring today.
> 
> Seems to work, bur I do not have the Londinium one to compare it too!
> 
> Cost, £2 plus some time.
> 
> If I could find a slightly longer piece of suitable scrap wood for the handle, that may be a bonus.
> 
> View attachment 37810


Been wanting to try this (and I could compare) if only someone had a bit of scrap wood @joey24dirt


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> Been wanting to try this (and I could compare) if only someone had a bit of scrap wood @joey24dirt


Do you find LDT to be a bit flimsy too? The wires are just so thin and bendy... I guess it's great for coffee, but just doesn't feel as solid as everything else about Londinium stuff!


----------



## Batian

Dr Forinor said:


> Is that a standard cork? Or something else?


As my earlier post, it is part of an awl handle and probably about 100 years old. Hard as nails. My best guess is Elm or Box.

Here is the off-cut.


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> Been wanting to try this (and I could compare) if only someone had a bit of scrap wood @joey24dirt


Look through the 'old tool box' in the shed/carboot etc ?


----------



## PPapa

Finally pulled a trigger on a vacuum sealer. Got few bags sealed and put them back into the freezer.

And yeah, having pink/red curtains means I don't need filters for fancy photos.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Been wanting to try this (and I could compare) if only someone had a bit of scrap wood @joey24dirt


I know I know I keep forgetting to post it


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I know I know I keep forgetting to post it


Made a reminder for you....


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Made a reminder for you....


Haaaa thank you


----------



## Batian

By contrast with yesterdays delivery of damaged goods by DPD........

Hermes delivered this today.

And it was one day early.

And the driver was polite and cheerful!

The Bah humbug project!


----------



## MildredM

Thank you @dfk41 and @coffeechap


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Thank you @dfk41 and @coffeechap


Shall be keeping a close eye on the for sale thread  Let us know how you get on and your general thoughts


----------



## richwade80

MildredM said:


> Thank you @dfk41 and @coffeechap


Nice key fob.


----------



## MildredM

richwade80 said:


> Nice key fob.


Good spot!!!


----------



## xpresso

Batian said:


> As my earlier post, it is part of an awl handle and probably about 100 years old. Hard as nails. My best guess is Elm or Box.
> 
> Here is the off-cut.
> 
> View attachment 37811


Think I'd be inclined to round the top of the remains and resin bond into that.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Think I'd be inclined to round the top of the remains and resin bond into that.
> 
> Jon.


Not tonight though!!!

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47435-Session-1-7pm-Thursday-December-6th-Christmas-Pour-Down-2018


----------



## joey24dirt

Fresh stash of 58.4, 58 and 53. Also arriving tomorrow 51.










They look great all lined up


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Fresh stash of 58.4, 58 and 53. Also arriving tomorrow 51.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look great all lined up


whoa... you could kill sombody with that shipment


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> whoa... you could kill sombody with that shipment


I think the postie tried to as the box was all battered and open


----------



## coffeechap

Hasi said:


> whoa... you could kill sombody with that shipment


What about 49 for the la pav?


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I think the postie tried to as the box was all battered and open


Must've been an Austrian postie, eh?


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> What about 49 for the la pav?


Erm I think I can get them. I had planned on turning a 51 down to fit that


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Must've been an Austrian postie, eh?


Can't be as this was sent two days ago  way too quick


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Erm I think I can get them. I had planned on turning a 51 down to fit that


Since you're turning down anyway, maybe see if CC has a set of calipers to measure the exact diameter of the basket for an exact fit?


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Since you're turning down anyway, maybe see if CC has a set of calipers to measure the exact diameter of the basket for an exact fit?


Maybe we already have  haha

I think it's 49.4. I've just sent one to Germany and reports back are saying it's perfect.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Maybe we already have  haha
> 
> I think it's 49.4. I've just sent one to Germany and reports back are saying it's perfect.


Mine is 49.2 and fits perfectly!


----------



## PPapa

Lovely finish @Hasi (well, Joey, really!)


----------



## adz313

Not quite postie, but picked these up yesterday from my local shop

Looking forward to chasing the mango tasting notes!


----------



## xpresso

Mango - Orange juice - Cherry.......... any coffee in there.

Jon.


----------



## adz313

xpresso said:


> Mango - Orange juice - Cherry.......... any coffee in there.
> 
> Jon.


Haha, TBC!


----------



## richwade80

Two sacks of beans! I'm so drunk right now...


----------



## PPapa

A couple of 100ml cups. I like how stubby they are, as well as the double texture!

I came across them during one of the sleepless nights watching WBC and made a mission to find them that night... success!






I think she used 200ml ones though.

Edit: it looks like the time stamp didn't copy correctly - they are shown at 3:55.


----------



## Jony

They look pretty cool. I do like the Kinto cups.


----------



## 9719

They are cooool and I have my eye on the espresso ones she does 4 myself and something larger 4 Mrs ***'s milky numbers


----------



## richwade80

Thanks @WEJ

Time to get more precise !


----------



## Kitkat

It's starting to look a lot like Christmas......


----------



## joey24dirt

Kinda coffee related because of my T-shirt lol. But this...


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Kinda coffee related because of my T-shirt lol. But this...


That better not be making it's way to being a tamper handle any time soon!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> That better not be making it's way to being a tamper handle any time soon!


Haha no no. This is going above the lathe in the new workshop  safe and sound


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Haha no no. This is going above the lathe in the new workshop  safe and sound


In thay case it needs some nice hand made stripy trucks & wheels


----------



## hotmetal

My old deck had 101 Fuzzy Snow Frogs on Indys. I dare say it's probably in the loft somewhere but I don't think I should go on it any more !

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> My old deck had 101 Fuzzy Snow Frogs on Indys. I dare say it's probably in the loft somewhere but I don't think I should go on it any more !
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Dig it out and get some pictures posted please


----------



## hotmetal

If I come across it I will. It'll be a bit embarrassing though cos the tail of the deck was abraded to all hell due to too many failed manuals or monos or whatever it was called. Deck was Panic UK.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> If I come across it I will. It'll be a bit embarrassing though cos the tail of the deck was abraded to all hell due to too many failed manuals or monos or whatever it was called. Deck was Panic UK.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Ah yeah I remember panic. I love classic boards, and would especially love to get the first one I had.


----------



## hotmetal

First proper deck I ever saw belonged to one of the 'big boys' on the estate (back then I was about 8 years old and had a polyprop 'Trax' deck). His was a Tony Alver, great big fat fish shaped thing. I remember it had 'Alver' cut out of the grip tape and the deck underneath was sprayed to fade green/yellow/red where the writing was. So cool, I was so jealous! That was 40+ years ago!!!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

@joey24dirt found her!























___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> First proper deck I ever saw belonged to one of the 'big boys' on the estate (back then I was about 8 years old and had a polyprop 'Trax' deck). His was a Tony Alver, great big fat fish shaped thing. I remember it had 'Alver' cut out of the grip tape and the deck underneath was sprayed to fade green/yellow/red where the writing was. So cool, I was so jealous! That was 40+ years ago!!!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


The name is Alva  sorry for trolling in...  inventor of vert skating, first professional skateboard world champion and first guy to make skate money from his name... blah blah blah. Can't we make a skateboarding coffee lovers thread out of that? Or a coffee loving (ex) skateboarders thread?

I'll get an image of my current collection ready in the meantime


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> @joey24dirt found her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Oh wow!! So much history in that! Get it dusted off at least and have a little push


----------



## hotmetal

I knew I would pick the wrong spelling, I was going to put Alva and thought 'nah, too obvious' oh well it was 40 years ago hahaha!

I'm so going to break my collarbone tomorrow. Will confirm the neighbours' worst suspicions and give the nurses something too laugh about... "so this 50 year old guy came into A&E today with a broken wrist and no skin on his palms and forehead..."

I know I should've left it in the loft! At least being all yellow I'm not tempted to have it turned into a tamper!

___

Skate, drink coffee and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

Hasi said:


> The name is Alva


Right. I just googled it and found this pic, which I blatantly copied from the eBay listing where someone is currently selling this (Sorry seller, hope you didn't mind). This is pretty much exactly how I remember that lad's deck being. Even the colour grad in the logo. You can see why I thought there was an 'r' on the end. Not bad for a 40 year old memory though...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

awwww as in awwwwesome! Or rad!!

Do we have a thread by now?


----------



## Hasi

Hasi said:


> awwww as in awwwwesome! Or rad!!
> 
> Do we have a thread by now?












Here's mine - top a classy classic Powell Mini Logo, bottom my own longboard* on Seismic trucks.



















* vacuum laminated 9-ply American hard maple, glass fibre mat and local spruce core, cut to shape in 2006 on what afterwards used to be a band saw  it didn't like fibre glass too much...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Here's mine - top a classy classic Powell Mini Logo, bottom my own longboard* on Seismic trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * vacuum laminated 9-ply American hard maple, glass fibre mat and local spruce core, cut to shape in 2006 on what afterwards used to be a band saw  it didn't like fibre glass too much...


I was just about to say a board I cut recently had a sneaky bit of fibre glass running through it. B*stard dulled my new blade down.


----------



## hotmetal

Those Seismic trucks are unusual. Are they purely a longboard thing or just an alternative to the ubiquitous Independent trucks?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> Those Seismic trucks are unusual. Are they purely a longboard thing or just an alternative to the ubiquitous Independent trucks?
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


https://seismicskate.com/

no advertising intended, but get the postie bring you some 

Their spring-loaded design overcomes the incremental resistance issue regular Polyurethane kingpin shims have the more they compress. Cornering punch dramatically improves, so it's a racing thing. And they look darn cool


----------



## Dr Forinor

Not coffee related, but still one of my hobbies.


----------



## Hasi

Dr Forinor said:


> Not coffee related, but still one of my hobbies.


Is it a light sabre?

... and the hobby being "fight to the death"?


----------



## Dr Forinor

Hasi said:


> Is it a light sabre?
> 
> ... and the hobby being "fight to the death"?


Quite.


----------



## ashcroc

Dr Forinor said:


> Not coffee related, but still one of my hobbies.


I feel like I've stumbled onto CPF again. Now there's a place to waste money!


----------



## Dr Forinor

ashcroc said:


> I feel like I've stumbled onto CPF again. Now there's a place to waste money!


Funny thing is, this was a purchase without having being influenced by CPF.


----------



## Jony

Nice


----------



## moots

Jony said:


> Morvelo


Sweet, I love their gear!


----------



## Hasi

Jony said:


> Nice


Gettin ready for Christmas Eve?


----------



## Jony

moots said:


> Sweet, I love their gear!


Yes they are pretty good and at £38 can't grumble, I do own 1 velobici top haha they are 24month treat haha


----------



## Hasi

A stampede...:










Going to try em out after kids are asleep...


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> A stampede...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try em out after kids are asleep...


Handles/knobs look a bit boring ... Joey ...

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

^^^ ooooh I I love stamping! It's like playing at post offices (of old)!!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> ^^^ ooooh I I love stamping! It's like playing at post offices (of old)!!


Speaking of post offices, I've been there tonight


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Speaking of post offices, I've been there tonight


I haven't! I'm organising a pipeline to be installed so you can get my marmalade on tap









Thanks VERY much


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I haven't! I'm organising a pipeline to be installed so you can get my marmalade on tap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks VERY much


Just chuck it on a Dawson's wagon going from the steelworks  I'll intercept at skinningrove


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> ^^^ ooooh I I love stamping! It's like playing at post offices (of old)!!


Things don't change , now it's patterns in milk


----------



## xpresso

Nicknak said:


> Things don't change , now it's patterns in milk


Far better than 'Rissoles' in the snow ............

Jon.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Christmas holiday stash!


----------



## Dr Forinor

Nice little peppermint addition to Redber's package this time.


----------



## Nicknak

@Dr Forinor I have to ask .. do you have a really big freezer ?


----------



## Dr Forinor

Nicknak said:


> @Dr Forinor I have to ask .. do you have a really big freezer ?


I have a spare freezer, yes.

But it's not as mad as a few of you seem to think.

I share pretty much all of my coffee that I get - I'm nice like that. And I share it with about 5 other people at least on a regular basis. A 250g bag disappears really quickly.


----------



## Nicknak

Dr Forinor said:


> I have a spare freezer, yes.
> 
> But it's not as mad as a few of you seem to think.
> 
> I share pretty much all of my coffee that I get - I'm nice like that. And I share it with about 6 other people at least on a regular basis. A 250g bag disappears really quickly.


No I didnt think you mad... well perhaps a tiny bit ..







....You must have tasted load of different one now..

Ps that is very nice of you


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Ps that is very nice of you


...and mad in it's own right


----------



## Dr Forinor

Nicknak said:


> No I didnt think you mad... well perhaps a tiny bit ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....You must have tasted load of different one now..
> 
> Ps that is very nice of you


I've tasted a whole bunch now, yes, which only makes me want to try more and more different ones.

I'm the kind of person, "treat as you wish to be treated".

My wife loves coffee, she takes a good share. My sister loves coffee, I always save about 60g (4x 15g shots) for her from each bag that I get, (sometimes 90g if I know she'll really like it). A colleague at work, I give him my coffee every time he wants coffee rather than him getting coffee from the communal coffee (he appreciates good coffee so I don't mind sharing with him). My nurse and another nurse, they're nice to me, and they like good coffee, so I share with them. That's the 5 "regulars", and then you still get the odd one that asks to try my coffee and I generally don't say no. You can see how a 250g can finish mega quick.


----------



## Rakesh

Some samples from bunaberry for cupping later. Love the packaging


----------



## xpresso

Rakesh said:


> Some samples from bunaberry for cupping later. Love the packaging


Is it worth photo's of the rear of the packages







. The front is very colourful.

Jon.


----------



## 9719

Thanks to @Norvin this beauty arrived today, have always admired them and grabbed one at the death. Congratulations on making a production run of 100 items what a fantastic achievement. Now go and put your feet up and enjoy a well-earned rest.


----------



## moots

A few things arrived. I've been meaning to try some different roasters... So, I have a selection from Rave - Espresso lover (bean) and Filter lover (ground) taster packs, plus from Foundry a kilo of Kenyan Peabery to play with.


----------



## aaronb

Somebody else's post.

Would be amusing if it wasn't a frequent occurrence.


----------



## martinierius

And then you wonder what happened with your post, right?


----------



## MildredM

Whoop! Where's my drill .....


----------



## aaronb

Somebody else's post again today.

Ran after him and he was embarrassed, but I've done that 4 or 5 times now and it's getting a bit tedious.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Whoop! Where's my drill .....


What is it?


----------



## EricC

ashcroc said:


> What is it?


Looks like a replacement lever handle for a Londinium.


----------



## Jony

Good Spot. But it's got no finish on it?


----------



## PPapa

EricC said:


> Looks like a replacement lever handle for a Londinium.


I think portafilter/lever handles are the same on Londiniums. However, it must be a hollow one as there's a metal rod in the handle. So not sold it certainly is, unless M is going to drill it!

A picture might be a better explanation.

https://londiniumespresso.com/media/kunena/attachments/899/pf-wider-tije03-L1060721-27-juni-2017.jpg


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> What is it?


Patience! I'll keep you in the loop . . .


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> I think portafilter/lever handles are the same on Londiniums. However, it must be a hollow one as there's a metal rod in the handle. So not sold it certainly is, unless M is going to drill it!
> 
> A picture might be a better explanation.
> 
> https://londiniumespresso.com/media/kunena/attachments/899/pf-wider-tije03-L1060721-27-juni-2017.jpg





MildredM said:



> Whoop! Where's my drill .....


A distinct possibility.


----------



## DavecUK

Well someone up there doesn't like me. I got this together with a Nespresso machine this morning (the renowned DeLonghi Essenza Mini). It appears that the Essenza is basically one machine rebadged by many manufacturers and imaginatively named anyco Essenza Mini. The reviews for this on the internet seem to have reviewers overjoyed with their free units, can't recommend it highly enough, certainly their experience doesn't mirror my own so far. I thought this might make a nice gateway product to real coffee without the environmental impact of nastyspresso...I had hopes, you can't blame me for that. I now feel it might be my Civic duty to do a small review, or perhaps I should just not bother and leave all those, let's be kind and say, uninformed super positive reviews unchallenged.

Now I'm not even talking here for a moment about how bad I think Nespresso may be.... that's a whole different thing.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Whoop! Where's my drill .....


There it is:



moots said:


> Mandrill


----------



## moots

Hasi said:


> There it is:


Or a Mildrill?


----------



## MildredM

moots said:


> Or a Mildrill?


I found my Mildrill



























It works a treat @joey24dirt thank you very much


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I found my Mildrill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works a treat @joey24dirt thank you very much


Aw brilliant it looks fab!!! Looking forward to making myself one


----------



## Nicknak

@MildredM there is coffee all over the place ... did you try it in the drill ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM there is coffee all over the place ...


That's me dong my 'I'm only human' bit











> did you try it in the drill ?


I have been know to . . .


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> That's me dong my 'I'm only human' bit @MildredM I have a 58mm large Jam Funnell to help with the mess while you experiment


----------



## filthynines

Had a surprise birthday party yesterday. Various friends brought coffee for me! The roasters included Asda, Costa, and M&S. It's the thought that counts


----------



## Hasi

filthynines said:


> Had a surprise birthday party yesterday. Various friends brought coffee for me! The roasters included Asda, Costa, and M&S. It's the thought that counts


It's the count that counts 

Happy belated birthday mate!


----------



## filthynines

Thanks, Hasi! And very much liking your signature


----------



## Stanic

A second espresso scale so that I can have a separate kit for work (also waiting for a second dosing ring by Norvin)

I didn't really need the stopwatch but for 6 euro I've just added it to the order









And I've got extra x-mas krówki with the order (polish fudge)


----------



## Dr Forinor

My 1st try from Caravan Coffee Roasters


----------



## hotmetal

Cool labels. Interested to see what you think. I've had their market blend in the shop and took a bag home to try. That's a comforting crowd pleaser, which I think is what they intended. Can't go too far wrong!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

Dr Forinor said:


> My 1st try from Caravan Coffee Roasters


What was the roast date, out of interest?


----------



## Dr Forinor

hotmetal said:


> Cool labels. Interested to see what you think. I've had their market blend in the shop and took a bag home to try. That's a comforting crowd pleaser, which I think is what they intended. Can't go too far wrong!


If I can taste the actual notes they describe, I'll be over the moon











MildredM said:


> What was the roast date, out of interest?


13th December


----------



## ajohn

Not today but over a week or few.

Fed up with grinds catching on the thread on a camera lens hood and didn't like the price of ones available direct in the UK, came pretty quickly anyway

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Espresso-Coffee-Dosage-Cylinder-Coffee-Dosage-Rings-Dosing-Ring-Funnels/223222464795?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Works well.

Wiping drips etc up of the machine and also tried it for cleaning the steam wand. Wanted something small that could be left on the drip tray. Rolls up easily.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A8HWNV4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Very absorbent, swilled it twice but guess they will last over a month each and still be usable then. It was dry when the steam wand wanted cleaning so gave it a squirt from the hot water outlet on the machine.

I tried one pack of Lavazza commercial bean so thought I'd try the other pure arabica one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000SDMFC0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The other one was pleasant. This one more so and a stronger bean. Fairly minor clumping via the Profitec with the hopper on, just like the other one.

New bean to try, Columbian dark roast



> This coffee is grown in the Medellin region of the country where the coffees are generally deeper in flavour and less fruity. This supremo (larger higher quality bean) coffee is full flavoured, rich and smooth with a big coffee taste.


A few of the beans show oil, I'll be having the first shot sometime today.

John

-


----------



## 9719

Following some work in Gloucester Mrs *** picked up some beans from Ethical Addictions. Shes been after me trying these for a while, knowing some of the people storys behind the farm direct roaster. I think through some event she helped organise and speak at earlier in the year. Anyway, she kindly delivered these, albeit after a delayed train wait on a chilly templemeads platform so not with the same cheery smile as our postie 

https://www.eacoffee.co.uk/


----------



## Shaf

Got my gaggia classic with pid controller. ???


----------



## ashcroc

Shaf said:


> Got my gaggia classic with pid controller.


Congrats! Hope you have great fun playing with it.


----------



## Graham J

Two new Tampers courtesy of coffeechap. One convex one flat - looking forward to testing the convex effect!


----------



## MildredM

My delivery of Third Wave Wichteln from Hamburg


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> My delivery of Third Wave Wichteln from Hamburg


I got the dreaded red blue card yesterday so fingers crossed mine is waitinf at the sorting office.


----------



## PPapa

Courtesy of @xpresso... The test tube stand for single dosing. Rumour is out that there's an option to stand it vertically. Just waiting for accessories!


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Courtesy of @xpresso... The test tube stand for single dosing. Rumour is out that there's an option to stand it vertically. Just waiting for accessories!


Much nicer than the plastic rack it's replaced.


----------



## MildredM

^^^ that's flipping great


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> Much nicer than the plastic rack it's replaced.


Believe me or not, but I really liked it. Yes, it looked awful, but probably best couple of quid spent! The tubes are great and I think I only smashed on or two so far. Will need to order another batch!


----------



## mmmatron

PPapa said:


> Courtesy of @xpresso... The test tube stand for single dosing. Rumour is out that there's an option to stand it vertically. Just waiting for accessories!


Ooh that looks great!


----------



## Shaf

ashcroc said:


> Congrats! Hope you have great fun playing with it.


Thank you. Dont know yet how to put pic up. But will learn and do soon


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> Courtesy of @xpresso... The test tube stand for single dosing. Rumour is out that there's an option to stand it vertically. Just waiting for accessories!


I thought you had two sets at first


----------



## 4515

A good coffee day today. Double foundry from D&H and LSOL and North Star from D&H. Doesn't get much better than that !


----------



## jymbob

ajohn said:


> Wiping drips etc up of the machine and also tried it for cleaning the steam wand. Wanted something small that could be left on the drip tray. Rolls up easily.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A8HWNV4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Very absorbent


I can vouch for these being very absorbent - we've used them with all three of our children instead of disposable wipes! They also can pick up a fair amount of ... err ... dirt ... before they're saturated.









Not sure I'll be using ours on the steam wand any time soon though.


----------



## MildredM

It's just like Christmas Day


----------



## MildredM

working dog said:


> A good coffee day today. Double foundry from D&H and LSOL and North Star from D&H. Doesn't get much better than that !


Same here! And all of them are going to be fantastic


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

My Third Wave Wichelin arrived today


----------



## L&R

level up for me, time to touch the 83mm base


----------



## moots

Stanic said:


> And I've got extra x-mas krówki with the order (polish fudge)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38027


Yumsy! I'm looking forward to getting my mitts on some Sliwka Naleczowska (prunes covered in chocolate)


----------



## Snakehips

A much-appreciated surprise gift from @Hasi

Pre-production beans that Mrs Snakehips and I look forward to sampling over the Christmas period.









Vielen Dank fūr Ihre Freundlichkeit.


----------



## Hasi

Snakehips said:


> A much-appreciated surprise gift from @Hasi
> 
> Pre-production beans that Mrs Snakehips and I look forward to sampling over the Christmas period.
> 
> View attachment 38089
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank fūr Ihre Freundlichkeit.


Oh, hi! 

PS: that was quick! Seems like I lost track of when I dropped it off - just checked it's been Tuesday 5PM









PPS: hope you like it! If not, don't tell anyone on here


----------



## rdpx

A couple of small bags of light roasts for the Christmas French Press...

I decided to splash out for Christmas day on the Daterra. I haven't much of the slightest clue why it is so dear, but Rave have always impressed me so far so I thought I'd give it a shot!


----------



## Stanic

Ah those presents to yourself









Among other, non-coffee related stuff, I've ordered a proper spirit stove (which I always wanted) ..got the Trangia with a ss triangle pot stand and wind sheath, so that when camping I can cook food using the gas stove and use this for the kettle in the meantime


----------



## Snakehips

Hasi said:


> Oh, hi!
> 
> PS: that was quick! Seems like I lost track of when I dropped it off - just checked it's been Tuesday 5PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPS: hope you like it! If not, don't tell anyone on here


 @Hasi

Re PS : It was quick..... unlike an order of Foundry beans that were in the hands of DPD on Monday and have not yet been delivered!

No bad reflection on Foundry it's just down to the chump who's supposed to be delivering.

I may just pop over to the Forum Rant thread and have a moan.

Re PPS : Rest easy.......... if we don't like them, I will either keep quiet or come on here and lie !


----------



## Hasi

Snakehips said:


> @Hasi
> 
> Re PS : It was quick..... unlike an order of Foundry beans that were in the hands of DPD on Monday and have not yet been delivered!
> 
> No bad reflection on Foundry it's just down to the chump who's supposed to be delivering.
> 
> I may just pop over to the Forum Rant thread and have a moan.
> 
> Re PPS : Rest easy.......... if we don't like them, I will either keep quiet or come on here and lie !


Nooo just true lies please


----------



## xpresso

Stanic said:


> Ah those presents to yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among other, non-coffee related stuff, I've ordered a proper spirit stove (which I always wanted) ..got the Trangia with a ss triangle pot stand and wind sheath, so that when camping I can cook food using the gas stove and use this for the kettle in the meantime
> 
> View attachment 38093


The flame from Sambucca is not dissimilar







.

If you don't get a kick from the brew, you will from the Meth's.........

Jon


----------



## Stanic

xpresso said:


> The flame from Sambucca is not dissimilar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you don't get a kick from the brew, you will from the Meth's.........
> 
> Jon


One of the good things while living in Poland is the very easy availability of the "rectified spirit" (95% ethanol) in almost any grocery


----------



## ashcroc

Stanic said:


> One of the good things while living in Poland is the very easy availability of the "rectified spirit" (95% ethanol) in almost any grocery


I'm sure some of the Polish vodkas I've had the pleasure of sampling would work too!


----------



## Stanic

ashcroc said:


> I'm sure some of the Polish vodkas I've had the pleasure of sampling would work too!


Not forgetting the "bimber" (moonshine)


----------



## joey24dirt

15g VST basket courtesy of @Planter. Thanks man


----------



## 4085

absolutely scrumptious


----------



## xpresso

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 38094
> 
> 
> absolutely scrumptious


Whether it's my screen resolution, they look to be large beans







.

Jon.


----------



## PPapa

Christmas is here! Red and white tape - shall I wait until Tuesday?


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Christmas is here! Red and white tape - shall I wait until Tuesday?


Yes! Wait - send it over here for me to look after for you


----------



## xpresso

PPapa said:


> Christmas is here! Red and white tape - shall I wait until Tuesday?


Not unless you need a distraction to keep out of the way.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

We've got stuff!!


----------



## Rom

LSOL beans from Foundry

Cheers to all involved


----------



## filthynines

MildredM said:


> We've got stuff!!


Centipedes????


----------



## MildredM

filthynines said:


> Centipedes????


Not sure. Let me just count their legs . . .


----------



## ashcroc

filthynines said:


> Centipedes????


Ooh. Vermicelli process?


----------



## Planter

joey24dirt said:


> 15g VST basket courtesy of @Planter. Thanks man


Nice one. Glad you got it quickly fella. Have a good one.


----------



## Wolvesnev

So my new machine, a Lelit Victoria PL91T from Espresso Underground, and a Motta 8100/M tamper courtesy of @ATZ. Photos to follow when i've worked out how to post them!


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> We've got stuff!!


I've got stuff as well.....










Jon.


----------



## PPapa

Too late, I pressed THE button!


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Too late, I pressed THE button!


Oh YES S S S


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> We've got stuff!!


Ahahahaaa oh noes... that was supposed to be at the bottom  what happened?!


----------



## PPapa

On a Christmas related theme, got the Christmas present as well from my family. With the rest of family being almost two thousand miles away, we just timed it perfectly so that they got my box just at the same time as I did theirs!

We agreed to keep them until Tuesday, so that will have to wait .


----------



## ATZ

PPapa said:


> Christmas is here! Red and white tape - shall I wait until Tuesday?


An EK?!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Ahahahaaa oh noes... that was supposed to be at the bottom  what happened?!


Me being contrary and going in through the . . . . Bottom


----------



## MildredM

A jolly great big thank you to @Hasi for a wonderful Christmas treat! What a thoughtful forum member and friend  Loving the packaging, the bag, the label and everything - and I just know the contents are going to be superb too! Thank you


----------



## PPapa

ATZ said:


> An EK?!


Aye, just the tiny one... makes Niche look bigger!










By the way, many thanks to @jeebsy from It All Started Here who sourced it in few days' time and gave some advice!


----------



## ATZ

PPapa said:


> Aye, just the tiny one... makes Niche look bigger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, many thanks to @jeebsy from It All Started Here who sourced it in few days' time and gave some advice!


Be very interested to hear some side by side tasting comparisons @PPapa


----------



## J_Fo

Christmas stash









(Didn't all turn up today but it was close enough)











http://imgur.com/4Byzj62


(can't work out how to embed this...)


----------



## PPapa

ATZ said:


> Be very interested to hear some side by side tasting comparisons @PPapa


I don't know if I will do a side by side as I never needed a side by side of flat vs conical comparison when I tried my Ceado E37s - the differences are just obvious enough.

I think it's the time to clean up the graveyard in the kitchen...


----------



## ATZ

PPapa said:


> I don't know if I will do a side by side as I never needed a side by side of flat vs conical comparison when I tried my Ceado E37s - the differences are just obvious enough.
> 
> I think it's the time to clean up the graveyard in the kitchen...


You have me wanting a flat now, lol


----------



## filthynines

That's an alright set up, @PPapa!


----------



## PPapa

filthynines said:


> That's an alright set up, @PPapa!


Haha, thanks! The kitchen needs a bit of love since two espresso machines and three grinders is a bit of an overkill.



ATZ said:


> You have me wanting a flat now, lol


Well, I still have E37S for sale, so...


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Aye, just the tiny one... makes Niche look bigger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, many thanks to @jeebsy from It All Started Here who sourced it in few days' time and gave some advice!


Oh my!! Great big Christmas congratulations @PPapa!!!! What a TREAT for you


----------



## Rhys

@PPapa that Niche will definitely not fit under the EK









Turkish or coffee burrs?


----------



## xpresso

Rhys said:


> @PPapa that Niche will definitely not fit under the EK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish or coffee burrs?


Maybe not Rhys,, But with some thought it could form part of the casing supporting the heart of the EK, sort of a 2 in 1 machine.

Jon.


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> Oh my!! Great big Christmas congratulations @PPapa!!!! What a TREAT for you


Thank you very much, Mildred!



Rhys said:


> @PPapa that Niche will definitely not fit under the EK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish or coffee burrs?


I ordered with the coffee burrs, but I do not see a way to tell that's certainly the case - any hints on where to check without taking the burrs out?



xpresso said:


> Maybe not Rhys,, But with some thought it could form part of the casing supporting the heart of the EK, sort of a 2 in 1 machine.
> 
> Jon.


Haha, I don't think that will be necessary!


----------



## Rhys

PPapa said:


> I ordered with the coffee burrs, but I do not see a way to tell that's certainly the case - any hints on where to check without taking the burrs out?


My espresso range is between 3 and 5. I can go finer but that involves long preinfusions.


----------



## PPapa

Rhys said:


> My espresso range is between 3 and 5. I can go finer but that involves long preinfusions.


So you're saying I'm meant to make coffee with this?










I didn't fancy drinking more coffee today - tired already! I am waiting to get caffeinated tomorrow properly, but so far it's a bit too fine on #1 for a very light bean (Crankhouse Ethiopian Qora Magarissa). #2 was way too fast and I'll need to dial in somewhere in between 1 and 1.5, I believe.


----------



## Rhys

PPapa said:


> So you're saying I'm meant to make coffee with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't fancy drinking more coffee today - tired already! I am waiting to get caffeinated tomorrow properly, but so far it's a bit too fine on #1 for a very light bean (Crankhouse Ethiopian Qora Magarissa). #2 was way too fast and I'll need to dial in somewhere in between 1 and 1.5, I believe.


Snap..










I think yours is supposed to be better aligned than the standard EK if memory serves. From using @fatboyslim EK with the old coffee burrs, there wasn't much range on his for espresso but did improve when aligned.


----------



## fatboyslim

Rhys said:


> Snap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think yours is supposed to be better aligned than the standard EK if memory serves. From using @fatboyslim EK with the old coffee burrs, there wasn't much range on his for espresso but did improve when aligned.


Ask @DogandHat what settings they use as they are the current owners of Doris.


----------



## DogandHat

fatboyslim said:


> Ask @DogandHat what settings they use as they are the current owners of Doris.


We've been down as fine as 0.2 this year with The Steamie Honduras. This week we've been dialling in a Colombian from Germany and the espresso roast is sitting at about 1.3 and the filter roast is down at about 0.8.


----------



## PPapa

Rhys said:


> Snap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think yours is supposed to be better aligned than the standard EK if memory serves. From using @fatboyslim EK with the old coffee burrs, there wasn't much range on his for espresso but did improve when aligned.


Yes, supposedly better alignment. The dials are different on EK43S though, so reference points are slightly different. I've seen the dial overlay, will need to have another look at that!


----------



## Shaf

Got a gaggia MDF grinder. This will go well with classic for now till I saved enough for s eureka Specialita. Also 2 espresso shot glases.


----------



## Shaf




----------



## Shaf

Wifey bought these for me. Roasted on Tuesday. Dont know how good they going to be.


----------



## Shaf

This week postie. Managed to show pic


----------



## xpresso

PPapa said:


> So you're saying I'm meant to make coffee with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't fancy drinking more coffee today - tired already! I am waiting to get caffeinated tomorrow properly, but so far it's a bit too fine on #1 for a very light bean (Crankhouse Ethiopian Qora Magarissa). #2 was way too fast and I'll need to dial in somewhere in between 1 and 1.5, I believe.


Never mind waxing lyrical over the coffee and machine, what's the red in the glass







.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

Shaf said:


> Got a gaggia MDF grinder. This will go well with classic for now till I saved enough for s eureka Specialita. Also 2 espresso shot glases.


Google 'gaggia mdf stepless mod' to get best results out of it. It's simple to do & completely reversable.


----------



## jeebsy

PPapa said:


> I ordered with the coffee burrs, but I do not see a way to tell that's certainly the case - any hints on where to check without taking the burrs out?


The rating sticker with the serial no on will say


----------



## Snakehips

An early Easter present from @MildredM ......









I'm not sure if it's in recognition of my superb pour in the recent Christmas latte art pour down, to pi$$ @Rhys off or, just because she likes me?

Two out of three ain't bad though, is it?


----------



## Wolvesnev

New shiny machine that arrived in the post yesterday. Next stage is a grinder upgrade.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> An early Easter present from @MildredM ......
> 
> View attachment 38109
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's in recognition of my superb pour in the recent Christmas latte art pour down, to pi$$ @Rhys off or, just because she likes me?
> 
> Two out of three ain't bad though, is it?


Excellent. Now, if you can just eat ONE INCH of it then pass it along to the next placed entrant that will be great.

I'm not sure why you though it was a gift, Snake - half the forum will be demanding gifts willy nilly if they think all they need to do is click a few comment 'likes'. Honestly. Sometimes I just don't think you think.


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Excellent. Now, if you can just eat ONE INCH of it then pass it along to the next placed entrant that will be great.
> 
> I'm not sure why you though it was a gift, Snake - half the forum will be demanding gifts willy nilly if they think all they need to do is click a few comment 'likes'. Honestly. Sometimes I just don't think you think.


..and I'm sulking as I wasn't crap enough to win one


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> ..and I'm sulking as I wasn't crap enough to win one


I can bring yours round when I pop over


----------



## PPapa

Rhys said:


> @PPapa that Niche will definitely not fit under the EK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish or coffee burrs?












They look like the new coffee burrs, as I was expecting.


----------



## Snakehips

Some beans from Pharmacie that arrived with good speed via Royal Mail and the elusive beans from Foundry via DPD that took 8 days for me to eventually get my hands on !









If anyone is interested and, I am bored this afternoon, I will post the tale of the Foundry delivery in the 'Tales From The Snake Basket' thread.

You could not make it up. Even I could not make it up !!!!


----------



## xpresso

Snakehips said:


> Some beans from Pharmacie that arrived with good speed via Royal Mail and the elusive beans from Foundry via DPD that took 8 days for me to eventually get my hands on !
> 
> View attachment 38128
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested and, I am bored this afternoon, I will post the tale of the Foundry delivery in the 'Tales From The Snake Basket' thread.
> 
> You could not make it up. Even I could not make it up !!!!


O'h I don't know, I had quite a saga with three events at two different addresses, just for starters the tracking said, left in greenhouse, there was no greenhouse at the property and thinking of an alternative, there were no green painted houses nearby either.

Jon.


----------



## Wolvesnev

Snakehips said:


> Some beans from Pharmacie that arrived with good speed via Royal Mail and the elusive beans from Foundry via DPD that took 8 days for me to eventually get my hands on !
> 
> View attachment 38128
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested and, I am bored this afternoon, I will post the tale of the Foundry delivery in the 'Tales From The Snake Basket' thread.
> 
> You could not make it up. Even I could not make it up !!!!


At least they're well rested!


----------



## xpresso

Wolvesnev said:


> At least they're well rested!


Sock on .. unless it was a bumpy ride.







.

Jon.


----------



## Steamer

A new steam valve for my rebuilt Classic. I've been using pliers on the old valve stump for the last few days.


----------



## joey24dirt

Just in time for Christmas. Happy little boy here 










Hopefully it works.

Also expecting a visit from the barista at RedBank with a secret stash of their new beans due out


----------



## Shaf

ashcroc said:


> Google 'gaggia mdf stepless mod' to get best results out of it. It's simple to do & completely reversable.


Thanks will look into that.


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Just in time for Christmas. Happy little boy here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it works.
> 
> Also expecting a visit from the barista at RedBank with a secret stash of their new beans due out


Ooooo PlayDo stamp?


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Some beans from Pharmacie that arrived with good speed via Royal Mail and the elusive beans from Foundry via DPD that took 8 days for me to eventually get my hands on !
> 
> If anyone is interested and, I am bored this afternoon, I will post the tale of the Foundry delivery in the 'Tales From The Snake Basket' thread.
> 
> You could not make it up. Even I could not make it up !!!!


Have we . . I mean YOU made it up yet, Snake?!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Ooooo PlayDo stamp?


Hot iron brand for making my mark in the niche parts when I make them


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Have we . . I mean YOU made it up yet, Snake?!


I'll have you know Mildred flippin' M that it doesn't need making up !

It just needs typing up and......... and I'm in pain !


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> I'll have you know Mildred flippin' M that it doesn't need making up !
> 
> It just needs typing up and......... and I'm in pain !


Does Coventry General do a good Christmas Lunch???


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Hot iron brand for making my mark in the niche parts when I make them


I knew that


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I knew that


I know


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Does Coventry General do a good Christmas Lunch???


Ho flippin' ho !

Nearly done now.... in more ways than one !


----------



## richwade80

I was half expecting a 'what did Santa bring you today?' thread.

Let's see those coffee related stocking fillers!


----------



## MildredM

richwade80 said:


> I was half expecting a 'what did Santa bring you today?' thread.
> 
> Let's see those coffee related stocking fillers!


I'll show you my stocking fillers!!!!

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47795-Christmas-Coffee-Gifts-)


----------



## PPapa

richwade80 said:


> I was half expecting a 'what did Santa bring you today?' thread.
> 
> Let's see those coffee related stocking fillers!


Is that a milk jug or a kettle?


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Is that a milk jug or a kettle?


Pouring jug


----------



## richwade80

I couldn't bring myself to get a kettle. I never knew a pouring jug even existed till I saw one on here.

It works well.


----------



## PPapa

Interesting! I might get one then as I lost my Bonavita pouring kettle.


----------



## Stanic

This came in yesterday when I was at work

Thank you so much @Norvin, it fits perfectly and is shiney


----------



## jj-x-ray

What the postie still hasn't brought me.....

Ordered some coffee from compass in the week before Xmas but never received it.

Emailed them and they thought it must be Xmas post issues and kindly offered to send out another bag..... Which I also haven't received 

Not sure what's going on, have never had a problem with compass before and can't believe the postman would be nicking coffee....


----------



## joey24dirt

Not the postie, but I collected these beauties...

Some of @MildredM's delicious marmalade. Also while collecting, her superhero hubby Ian dropped a bag full of stotties in my arms. This rule of never visiting a bakery without getting some bread is amazing!










Such generous people you are. Truly grateful , thank you


----------



## MildredM

^^^ pleased to see the fire engine is on standby just in case


----------



## Union8

Well the postie has just delivered my current favourite bean, I have been without coffee for the last 4 days as I ran out just before New Year bad planning, but all is better now just don't tell me now that I have wait for the beans to be rested, as I can't wait another minute to have a decent coffee.


----------



## DavecUK

Arrived this morning.....Countertop RO system, hot and cold water on demand....much smaller than expected.


----------



## 4085

joey24dirt said:


> Not the postie, but I collected these beauties...
> 
> Some of @MildredM's delicious marmalade. Also while collecting, her superhero hubby Ian dropped a bag full of stotties in my arms. This rule of never visiting a bakery without getting some bread is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such generous people you are. Truly grateful , thank you


Stotties.....are you sure? Greggs would turn in their graves at such a description!


----------



## joey24dirt

dfk41 said:


> Stotties.....are you sure? Greggs would turn in their graves at such a description!


Haha they were, just slightly more rounded. Very very tasty though


----------



## 4085

joey24dirt said:


> Haha they were, just slightly more rounded. Very very tasty though


Stotties look completely different when cut open.....I have made dozens of them....they do look nice though!


----------



## ncrc51

Dave, this looks really interesting. Can you supply more details? My initial search for information was not productive. Thanks.



DavecUK said:


> Arrived this morning.....Countertop RO system, hot and cold water on demand....much smaller than expected.


----------



## xpresso

ncrc51 said:


> Dave, this looks really interesting. Can you supply more details? My initial search for information was not productive. Thanks.


https://www.osmiowater.co.uk/


----------



## ncrc51

xpresso said:


> https://www.osmiowater.co.uk/


thanks!


----------



## MildredM

ncrc51 said:


> Dave, this looks really interesting. Can you supply more details? My initial search for information was not productive. Thanks.


We've been discussing water over here too









The Subject Of Water Again!

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=47907&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D47907&share_type=t


----------



## DavecUK

ncrc51 said:


> Dave, this looks really interesting. Can you supply more details? My initial search for information was not productive. Thanks.


After suggesting the unit to Mildred I decided to actually review it to make sure it works as well as I think it ought to. I spoke to the company directly, the owner is quite passionate about RO and knowledgeable as well...I like companies like that. I explained what I do and that I wanted to review the unit as I feel it gives a potential solution for us coffee nuts interested in such things. Interestingly they had never even considered the needs of the prosumer coffee market! I have used under counter 5 stage pumped RO systems for almost 15 years now and it brings a lot of benefits in terms of taste and machine longevity/maintenance, plus many other benefits that take more time to explain. It's unfortunate that RO is not really well understood, but after lots of testing of my own water supply, use of stills to purify water and seeing the residue that remains, I would always use RO for my drinking water.

I have been waiting for a counter top unit like this to come along for a very long time and finally something is available that works in the way I wanted and needed it to work. I was in the process of buying a new under counter unit to replace my existing one (long explanation needed as to why, because my current one still works). This was a unit I saw some time ago that seemed to fit the bill. Much smaller that I thought, with a good 5 litre capacity and the ability to produce hot water as well. This actually saves more space in the kitchen than currently occupied by our water boiler and 5 litre RO water storage container. The other great thing about it compared to my existing pumped under counter RO unit is the water efficiency. My existing 5 stage system is pumped and as efficient as I could get and even drawing 4 litres at a time (not small amounts), I would be lucky to get 1 litre of RO water out per 5 litres wasted down the drain. This little Osmio is clever in that it sacrifices membrane life to increase efficiency to 4 litres of RO water from 5 litres of fresh water. *This means when producing 4 litres of RO water I'm only wasting 1 litre of water instead of 20 litres of water with my existing system. *This is a huge difference, especially from an environmental point of view. Even better that 1 litre I can use to wash the recycling plastics (we have to do that for the council).

I've always been a bit of an Eco warrior and some of the largest impacts on the environment are those things that often pass us by. Sure the impact of plastic water bottles is huge, but what about the transport to the stores, the manufacture, the recycling (if they get recycled). If you change to glass bottles many of the same problems and environmental impacts exist

I've touched on RO many times, finally I think the subject deserves a proper review and whether my take on it all is something people believe or not, perhaps it's time I tried to get my personal message across about water. The next thing I have to do is let it settle down for a few days and lose the "new machine taste". Then testing really begins. Initial impressions are, it's a nicely designed little unit and functionally operates well. Lets see how it goes after a few weeks.

P.S. This is not a review for Bella Barista, so please don't ask them about the unit...it might just annoy them....it's a review for my own personal interest in the subject. Now I'm off to find 4 LR44 batteries for my ph meter......


----------



## ncrc51

Thanks Dave. The unit looks quite interesting. I contacted them to see if they are or have any plans to distribute to the US or Canada. We will soon be spending time in Nova Scotia on a well that has elevated levels of arsenic and are looking for options for coffee, drinking water and food prep. The arsenic levels are low enough to not be a concern for other uses. My understanding has always been that RO has a bad rep for coffee, but we did use RO water in a beach house where the tap water was safe but really not pleasant to drink. We are latte drinkers and the RO was a vast improvement over tap. Certainly bottled in reusable containers is a viable option as well. All advice and recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## DavecUK

ncrc51 said:


> Thanks Dave. The unit looks quite interesting. I contacted them to see if they are or have any plans to distribute to the US or Canada. We will soon be spending time in Nova Scotia on a well that has elevated levels of arsenic and are looking for options for coffee, drinking water and food prep. The arsenic levels are low enough to not be a concern for other uses. My understanding has always been that RO has a bad rep for coffee, but we did use RO water in a beach house where the tap water was safe but really not pleasant to drink. We are latte drinkers and the RO was a vast improvement over tap. Certainly bottled in reusable containers is a viable option as well. All advice and recommendations are appreciated.


It sort of depends what you do to the RO and as for taste, I think tap water tastes awful, but perhaps there are people who like the taste of flouride, chlorine, sediments etc... in the water they use to make coffee....I know I don't. There are a lot of vested interests in big bottled water and filter systems like Britta, water additives etc...but not so much in RO systems as the continual heavy and massive profit isn't there. The coffee industry is not immune to this new phenomenon. One of the key bits of evidence for me, apart from I prefer it is the almost total lack of scale/sediment related machine problems since using RO. friends say I'm just lucky and my machines don't go wrong, but it has to be more than that.


----------



## Dane

DavecUK said:


> It sort of depends what you do to the RO and as for taste, I think tap water tastes awful, but perhaps there are people who like the taste of flouride, chlorine, sediments etc... in the water they use to make coffee....I know I don't. There are a lot of vested interests in big bottled water and filter systems like Britta, water additives etc...but not so much in RO systems as the continual heavy and massive profit isn't there. The coffee industry is not immune to this new phenomenon. One of the key bits of evidence for me, apart from I prefer it is the almost total lack of scale/sediment related machine problems since using RO. friends say I'm just lucky and my machines don't go wrong, but it has to be more than that.


I have also been looking at RO as a source for my L1, i would be interested to know what the taste profile is like, i wonder how many litres you can produce using that setup before replacing all the filters. Look forward to the review.


----------



## MildredM

Dane said:


> I have also been looking at RO as a source for my L1, i would be interested to know what the taste profile is like, i wonder how many litres you can produce using that setup before replacing all the filters. Look forward to the review.


The only bit about filters I can see is change them every 6 months . . . I'm not sure what they are basing that on though. It will be really good to get @DavecUK's review and findings when he used it for a while


----------



## DavecUK

MildredM said:


> The only bit about filters I can see is change them every 6 months . . . I'm not sure what they are basing that on though. It will be really good to get @DavecUK's review and findings when he used it for a while


That's the bit I like.....I want to be changing every 6 months. They will be basing that on the pressure resistance and filtration rate, the machine will detect if it's slowed and flash up the filter change light. It's actually a 50 US gallon per day (GPD) filter, but because it's conservatively around 20 times more efficient that standard pumped systems, filter life is going to suffer. I'm cool with that for 2 reasons and one of them not wanting to discharge 20 litres of "fresh" water into the environment ever 4 litres of RO water manufactured...that's a biggie for me, as well as cleanliness. It often costs time, money and sometimes convenience to be green. For me it's a choice I am happy to make and will afford to make.

Our council hacked me off recently stating I have to put old clothes into a supermarket carrier bag for recycling....I said "I don't use them, why would I want to go out and buy one just to pollute the environment more?" . You see I was using the faux charity clothes collection bags (turned inside out) that are already being shoved through my letterbox in annoying quantities....but oh no using those wasn't good enough for the council, they were a little too large....go figure.


----------



## iroko

Looking forward to review, looks really interesting and have been thinking about plastic bottle waste lately.


----------



## lhavelund

Very interesting -- RO seems, generally, prohibitively expensive (due to the inefficiency of the system), and difficult for those of us who rent. I'm curious about the outcome as well, Dave.


----------



## DavecUK

lhavelund said:



> Very interesting -- RO seems, generally, prohibitively expensive (due to the inefficiency of the system), and difficult for those of us who rent. I'm curious about the outcome as well, Dave.


Well this is expensive, but 20 times less wasted water, arguably water is cheap, but it's a precious resource and something we should not squander. For people who rent or have small flats this solution is absolutely ideal. Just for info, there are some remineralisation carbonates in the final stage which bring the TDS up to between 30 -60 depending on when the last lot of water was drawn....although I would still add some sodium bicarb to raise the TDS further and act as a buffer to keep the ph at or around 7.0 I had to revive my Ph meter today as the electrode had dried, but fortunately had spent most of its storage in a solution of KCL which I knocked up for that purpose.

It's also not just about the plastic bottles, that whole thing about making the bottles, transporting, filling, recycling (or not) is hugely damaging, as is boiling up a kettle only to use part of the boiler water..


----------



## Shaf

DavecUK said:


> After suggesting the unit to Mildred I decided to actually review it to make sure it works as well as I think it ought to. I spoke to the company directly, the owner is quite passionate about RO and knowledgeable as well...I like companies like that. I explained what I do and that I wanted to review the unit as I feel it gives a potential solution for us coffee nuts interested in such things. Interestingly they had never even considered the needs of the prosumer coffee market! I have used under counter 5 stage pumped RO systems for almost 15 years now and it brings a lot of benefits in terms of taste and machine longevity/maintenance, plus many other benefits that take more time to explain. It's unfortunate that RO is not really well understood, but after lots of testing of my own water supply, use of stills to purify water and seeing the residue that remains, I would always use RO for my drinking water.
> 
> I have been waiting for a counter top unit like this to come along for a very long time and finally something is available that works in the way I wanted and needed it to work. I was in the process of buying a new under counter unit to replace my existing one (long explanation needed as to why, because my current one still works). This was a unit I saw some time ago that seemed to fit the bill. Much smaller that I thought, with a good 5 litre capacity and the ability to produce hot water as well. This actually saves more space in the kitchen than currently occupied by our water boiler and 5 litre RO water storage container. The other great thing about it compared to my existing pumped under counter RO unit is the water efficiency. My existing 5 stage system is pumped and as efficient as I could get and even drawing 4 litres at a time (not small amounts), I would be lucky to get 1 litre of RO water out per 5 litres wasted down the drain. This little Osmio is clever in that it sacrifices membrane life to increase efficiency to 4 litres of RO water from 5 litres of fresh water. *This means when producing 4 litres of RO water I'm only wasting 1 litre of water instead of 20 litres of water with my existing system. *This is a huge difference, especially from an environmental point of view. Even better that 1 litre I can use to wash the recycling plastics (we have to do that for the council).
> 
> I've always been a bit of an Eco warrior and some of the largest impacts on the environment are those things that often pass us by. Sure the impact of plastic water bottles is huge, but what about the transport to the stores, the manufacture, the recycling (if they get recycled). If you change to glass bottles many of the same problems and environmental impacts exist
> 
> I've touched on RO many times, finally I think the subject deserves a proper review and whether my take on it all is something people believe or not, perhaps it's time I tried to get my personal message across about water. The next thing I have to do is let it settle down for a few days and lose the "new machine taste". Then testing really begins. Initial impressions are, it's a nicely designed little unit and functionally operates well. Lets see how it goes after a few weeks.
> 
> P.S. This is not a review for Bella Barista, so please don't ask them about the unit...it might just annoy them....it's a review for my own personal interest in the subject. Now I'm off to find 4 LR44 batteries for my ph meter......


Sorry for being sceptical. I use about one and a bit of 5 ltr of bottle water which Asda sell for £1.06.

I am just doing maths here .

Let's say argument sake I use 2 bottles = £2.12 x26 weeks =£55.12

If I were to get this unit which is £399. Plus every 6 months I need to replace filters which are £55. Doesn't make sense . In some area where water will clogg filter you would need to replace it sooner eg 4 months.

Yes I do like the following promotion :-

In order to spread the wonderful benefits of our system, we would like to offer a free 4 pack replacement set to any customer who has a friend or relative who would like to order one, and your friend will receive a free replacement pack too! Just ask them to quote your name and postcode when you call to order!

Sorry trying to be logical. !!!.


----------



## ashcroc

Shaf said:


> Sorry for being sceptical. I use about one and a bit of 5 ltr of bottle water which Asda sell for £1.06.
> 
> I am just doing maths here .
> 
> Let's say argument sake I use 2 bottles = £2.12 x26 weeks =£55.12
> 
> If I were to get this unit which is £399. Plus every 6 months I need to replace filters which are £55. Doesn't make sense . In some area where water will clogg filter you would need to replace it sooner eg 4 months.
> 
> Yes I do like the following promotion :-
> 
> In order to spread the wonderful benefits of our system, we would like to offer a free 4 pack replacement set to any customer who has a friend or relative who would like to order one, and your friend will receive a free replacement pack too! Just ask them to quote your name and postcode when you call to order!
> 
> Sorry trying to be logical. !!!.


I wasn'tt aware asda sold boiler friendly water. Is it this one? Perhaps @MWJB could add it to his table if the numbers check out.


----------



## hotmetal

It's not about being cheaper than bottled water though. Countertop RO will be cheaper, easier to install and less wasteful than an under-the-counter RO system. It *may* also work out to be more eco friendly than the freighting of loads of water in bottles from source to supermarket to consumer. Obviously that's hard to quantify without a full lifecycle analysis of the thing (where do you start and end with that anyway?). At least RO gives you a baseline that you know is clean and can remineralise to suit.

I'm currently using Waitrose Lockhills as it is also fairly cheap as bottled water goes, but boiler friendly and makes good coffee. Not all bottle waters are good. Some will scale your machine faster than your tap water. Hope you checked the composition.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## RazorliteX

Hmm postie has just dropped off a BWT Best Max Premium Water Filter (M) and the water filter head for it. In terms of the latter I'm not sure how they can justify a piece of plastic for 60 quid but heyho.

Just need to find a plumber now, middle of winter - plumbers charging a fortune to fix broken boilers. Yeah might wait a bit.


----------



## RazorliteX

iroko said:


> Looking forward to review, looks really interesting and have been thinking about plastic bottle waste lately.


My thinking too, I used to go through around 80 bottles a month from Costco just to drink water. Now converting over to tap but want to extend this to the coffee machine too as opposed to going through Ashbeck bottles where the frequency isn't anywhere near as bad but still gives me that niggling feeling every time I pop open another bottle of Ashbeck to fill up.


----------



## DavecUK

Shaf said:


> Sorry for being sceptical. I use about one and a bit of 5 ltr of bottle water which Asda sell for £1.06.
> 
> I am just doing maths here .
> 
> Let's say argument sake I use 2 bottles = £2.12 x26 weeks =£55.12
> 
> If I were to get this unit which is £399. Plus every 6 months I need to replace filters which are £55. Doesn't make sense . In some area where water will clogg filter you would need to replace it sooner eg 4 months.
> 
> Yes I do like the following promotion :-
> 
> In order to spread the wonderful benefits of our system, we would like to offer a free 4 pack replacement set to any customer who has a friend or relative who would like to order one, and your friend will receive a free replacement pack too! Just ask them to quote your name and postcode when you call to order!
> 
> Sorry trying to be logical. !!!.


Nothing wrong with your maths, it is expensive, I think I said that in an earlier post. It's not cheap to be an eco warrior and for people who can't afford it I fully understand. As I can afford it I choose to spend the extra money to reduce my environmental impact as much as I can, but it's not a choice all can make. I drive an electric car produced n a carbon neutral factory that's fully recyclable at the end of it's life. could I have had a better cheaper car...yes of course, but I could afford to make the choice. Prosumer coffee machines are as green as they come, but the greenest ones cost more, BTC machines are greener than Nespresso and so life goes. Your coffee setup would be seen as an costly extravagance by some or cheap as chips entry level by others.

As for the promotion you like so much, to be honest that one passed me by. I would prefer to see the systems cheaper rather than "2 for ones" or "free this when someone buys that".....These systems, or RO systems in general are not for everyone, after using RO for 15 years, I (and the rest of my family) would never go back. The main thing for me is to see just how well this system performs in reality, practicality and actual use in a 5 person household where we will be generating a lot of water.

I also did ask them for some unusual items (the sort of prototyping stuff you would have as part of developing a system) for me to use as part of my personal testing (which fortunately they actually had), because the needs of the coffee market might be a little different and certainly I have some quite specific needs that I think a lot of people will share. *I have to be careful of 2 bias areas I might have (which is unusual for me).*



*
1. I asked to test this, I wasn't asked to test it....so I have to be alive to the possibility of my own possible "confirmation bias" and the fact is my perception of it's performance was positive without ever having used it first!*



*
2. It's expensive and I realise it's difficult when something is expensive, so it does need to do its job really well and solve "real" problems, it's too expensive to become an interesting item that gets confined to the storage shed.*

*
*


----------



## mmmatron

Not coffee related but a letter from court with a date for the final adoption hearing for our wee one. Happy happy days


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Not coffee related but a letter from court with a date for the final adoption hearing for our wee one. Happy happy days


Oh my







I am so happy for you - I hope everything runs smoothly! Keep us in the loop please


----------



## PPapa

mmmatron said:


> Not coffee related but a letter from court with a date for the final adoption hearing for our wee one. Happy happy days


Congratulations and well done!


----------



## xpresso

mmmatron said:


> Not coffee related but a letter from court with a date for the final adoption hearing for our wee one. Happy happy days


Fully aware of what you have gone through to get this far and the obstacles, which is now the culmination of bringing and offering a fresh new better new life to a child.

Jon.


----------



## Inglorious Alf

Postie brought me this as a late Christmas present! Super excited to use it. Any advice for Niche AeroPress settings?!


----------



## lhavelund

Well, they allegedly tried:










...except for not delivering it to the bakery next door (who usually accept my parcels) as I had requested, and no card left in my post box. I forgot why I avoided Hermes like the plague.

I suppose my Mignon will just have to get here tomorrow. Maybe.


----------



## xpresso

Date / TimeDescriptionDetails03/01/2019 - 22:33At the national sorting hub0303/01/2019 - 22:32At the national sorting hub0319/12/2018 - 21:42Routed to incorrect depot9118/12/2018 - 17:30Entered the Hermes network18/12/2018 - 15:00Collected from the ParcelShop18/12/2018 - 12:46Dropped off at the ParcelShop18/12/2018 - 11:50Order placed 

Above is the tracking from a HERMES delivery, the projected delivery was 27th December 2018, the package went astray (Note).

Hopefully it should be delivered soon







.

When HERMES first hit the scene they were good, dependable, reliable, I would even recommend them, however I'm convinced they expanded very quickly taking on contracts with the likes of Amazon and Ebay (MyHermes), without ensuring they had the infrastructure to cope, from then on I suffered two consecutive failures in receiving parcels and I think if it wasn't so blatantly obvious I may have struggled to seek closure on a claim, but as it was two it was settled quickly.

Jon.


----------



## lhavelund

xpresso said:


> Date / TimeDescriptionDetails03/01/2019 - 22:33At the national sorting hub0303/01/2019 - 22:32At the national sorting hub0319/12/2018 - 21:42Routed to incorrect depot9118/12/2018 - 17:30Entered the Hermes network18/12/2018 - 15:00Collected from the ParcelShop18/12/2018 - 12:46Dropped off at the ParcelShop18/12/2018 - 11:50Order placed 
> 
> Above is the tracking from a HERMES delivery, the projected delivery was 27th December 2018, the package went astray (Note).
> 
> Hopefully it should be delivered soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When HERMES first hit the scene they were good, dependable, reliable, I would even recommend them, however I'm convinced they expanded very quickly taking on contracts with the likes of Amazon and Ebay (MyHermes), without ensuring they had the infrastructure to cope, from then on I suffered two consecutive failures in receiving parcels and I think if it wasn't so blatantly obvious I may have struggled to seek closure on a claim, but as it was two it was settled quickly.
> 
> Jon.


Absolutely incredible.

I'm active on a number of board game groups on Facebook, and a lot of people have great experiences with Hermes. It seems to be down to the individual driver in their area -- some people are quite taken with theirs, but I avoid them like the plague. This is why.


----------



## Shaf




----------



## PaddySherz

Received this little beauty today. Noticed there was a sale on so ordered one on 28th December. Given the Christmas and New Year holidays, and the fact they had a sale on, I think this is pretty good service.


----------



## GingerBen

Sample size of a pizza flour I'm looking at using commercially. Excited to try it tomorrow. The commercial version is stronger and 00 but this is still meant to be good albeit for domestic use.


----------



## catpuccino

Shaf said:


> View attachment 38415


How's the pocket scale working out for you? I've nearly pulled the trigger a couple of times, hard to find any concrete information on them though.


----------



## Kman10

catpuccino said:


> How's the pocket scale working out for you? I've nearly pulled the trigger a couple of times, hard to find any concrete information on them though.


I used to use them scales, really good


----------



## 9719

These arrived after Mrs.*** visited her brother to exchange festive goodies, thanks Mrs.***'s brother .


----------



## lhavelund

This little thing finally arrived.... excuse the cr*p on the counter top!









Now I just need a coffee machine.


----------



## 9719

Picked these up from Finca's branch in Yeovil lets hope I can get something similar to what they were able to produce at home.


----------



## moots

Not coffee, but looking forward to these faves from Cocoa Runners


----------



## MildredM

#SSSSSS Slurp! I can't wait!


----------



## Batian

@MildredM

This and linked videos may interest you.

Chania did some French Mission as a natural last year. I think it all went to Cafe Imports USA.


----------



## the_partisan

Some rare (and not so rare) treats from Zoltan's new roastery Holistik


----------



## christos_geo

Love this roaster! Needed something between the LSOLs and to my surprise they had a January discount on, and free P&P.


----------



## Shaf

It's ok for what I paid. Not very precise. I have to tare a few times to get zero. But for £5.96 including postage . I cant grumble.


----------



## Shaf

catpuccino said:


> How's the pocket scale working out for you? I've nearly pulled the trigger a couple of times, hard to find any concrete information on them though.


It's ok for what I paid. Not very precise. I have to tare a few times to get zero. But for £5.96 including postage . I cant grumble.


----------



## mcrmfc

the_partisan said:


> Some rare (and not so rare) treats from Zoltan's new roastery Holistik


Wow what a selection...is it order via email?


----------



## the_partisan

mcrmfc said:


> Wow what a selection...is it order via email?


Yes you have to email him. I think he's working on a webshop though.


----------



## 9719

Replacement's for no LSOL guest slots (boo) for the foreseeable...looking forward to it's return... in the meantime I'm sure these will more than fill the void


----------



## MildredM

This should keep me quiet for an hour or two


----------



## Batian

MildredM said:


> This should keep me quiet for an hour or two


Very funny. (!)


----------



## MildredM

Batian said:


> Very funny. (!)


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Craigzad

Friday coffee delivery







from Black mill coffee


----------



## jymbob

Couple of flat white cups courtesy of @Rscut, to go with the ones I picked up off @johnbudding last year.


----------



## catpuccino

the_partisan said:


> Some rare (and not so rare) treats from Zoltan's new roastery Holistik


Lovely packaging. I might have to pick these up myself.


----------



## Inglorious Alf

AerGrind arrived! Got an AeroPress for Christmas and going away next weekend so all set  Unfortunately it has a small chip in the paint which is a little disappointing but otherwise it seems excellent.


----------



## Rscut

Glad they made it in one piece, I wasn't as lucky


----------



## Grimley

My first internet coffee order for 6 months, Courtesy of Pharmacie coffee roasters in Hove. The one in the middle is from East Timor of all places. I'll be interested to see if it's any good, and another one of list of countries to try ticked off but I do have a one or two bags of beans to drink up before starting.


----------



## catpuccino

catpuccino said:


> Lovely packaging. I might have to pick these up myself.


...and so I did! Glad to see one of my local specialty shops have got some bags available.

If anyone in Edinburgh is after them, Lowdown have the Kenyan and Ethiopian.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Since visiting their very small, seasonal coffee shop in Porthlevan last summer, I have been promising myself I will buy some beans from them. The flat white I had there was one of, if not the best coffee I've ever had!

Very excited to try these in a week or so!


----------



## Grateful Ant

Finally arrived today.


----------



## Jony

jonnycooper29 said:


> Since visiting their very small, seasonal coffee shop in Porthlevan last summer, I have been promising myself I will buy some beans from them. The flat white I had there was one of, if not the best coffee I've ever had!
> 
> Very excited to try these in a week or so!


Liza is a new one let know how it is, I use Origin as filter.


----------



## MildredM

The lovely folk at Bella Barista sent 4 of us some extra generous prizes for the Christmas Pour-Down! Their letter-box friendly packaging and info leaflet, plus fab beans, will keep me going back for more


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> The lovely folk at Bella Barista sent 4 of us some extra generous prizes for the Christmas Pour-Down! Their letter-box friendly packaging and info leaflet, plus fab beans, will keep me going back for more


Did you mean to include an image of your £1 code? (Don't worry, I made sure it wasn't included in my quote!)


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Did you mean to include an image of your £1 code? (Don't worry, I made sure it wasn't included in my quote!)


If someone wats to use it they are welcome. I already have a sub









I am not sure if it is a one off code - BB maybe offer all new subs this discount?


----------



## hotmetal

Yes, I think all new subs get that starter offer. I also avoided posting the code just in case it was individual, and not for public consumption, but it seems that's printed on the postcards that go out with all the coffee orders to tempt people into a sub.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mission701

I've had a mixed day today!

I had a very welcome delivery from Jens at Torr of my first indecent portafilter, a couple of IMS Baristapro baskets, and a GF sharp-edge tamper. All very delicious looking - more so than my crude picture makes out.

I tried the portafilter with anticipation at fever level, and the coffee flooded through with the unwelcome addition of needle-fine streams attacking me, and a torrent drowning my scales. My Hario scales no longer work







and I spent the next half an hour wasting a good quantity of some lovely new beans trying to re-tune my grinder, unsuccessfully, and am all but conquered in preparation for battle to recommence tomorrow.


----------



## catpuccino

mission701 said:


> My Hario scales no longer work


That portafilter handle is lovely.

I've done this a couple of times with surprisingly little water. As annoyed as I was/am as how easily they break, they've always come back to life within a day or two. I loosen the screws in the bottom slightly so the liquid can escape quicker and keep them somewhere dry (and/or in rice).


----------



## mission701

catpuccino said:


> That portafilter handle is lovely.
> 
> I've done this a couple of times with surprisingly little water. As annoyed as I was/am as how easily they break, they've always come back to life within a day or two. I loosen the screws in the bottom slightly so the liquid can escape quicker and keep them somewhere dry (and/or in rice).


Thank you on both counts. Very lovely! 3 packs of silica gel sitting in the innards of of my Hario as I type. Here's another handle pic to dribble over.


----------



## Teejay

MildredM said:


> If someone wats to use it they are welcome. I already have a sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it is a one off code - BB maybe offer all new subs this discount?


I was considering a subscription with BB so I may well use the code if they and you are ok with init ;-)


----------



## joey24dirt

Nice little haul to hopefully perk me up a bit.


----------



## hotmetal

The calming tea maybe not so much... perhaps after all that perking though it might be just the job.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Agentb

Magnets ....

So your PID can roam

















and


----------



## catpuccino

Agentb said:


> Magnets ....
> 
> So your PID can roam


What a coincidence! I'm about to order some of these but to stabilise the drip tray. What pull force do these have to be strong enough? Maybe I can kill 2 birds with one stone..


----------



## Agentb

catpuccino said:


> What a coincidence! I'm about to order some of these but to stabilise the drip tray. What pull force do these have to be strong enough? Maybe I can kill 2 birds with one stone..


 They need to be in contact with the case, and so you need some double sided tape. You can get 10 for about 3 pounds off fleabay.

Four to six is plenty for the PID.


----------



## Elf

A ticket that I missed my parcel.


----------



## filthynines

Yesterday, this arrived. And my poor photography doesn't do it justice. You can feel the difference in your hand, and taste the difference in the cup. And it looks alright too.

Thanks @joey24dirt


----------



## filthynines

Should note that the reason I can taste the difference in the cup is because this is to fit my La Pav and the diameter of the stock Motta tamper is a couple of mm less than this. Joey machined it and it's basically a perfect fit.


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm just glad it fits


----------



## filthynines

joey24dirt said:


> I'm just glad it fits


The irony would have been excruciating! Thanks mate - great work!


----------



## joey24dirt

filthynines said:


> The irony would have been excruciating! Thanks mate - great work!


----------



## Ted_Kent

A box of Skate Reclaim Create goodness, not quite today but close enough.


----------



## ashcroc

Loving the handles. Is there anything he doesn't turn? 

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## joey24dirt

Ahh look at them, again. Such a cool set up you have. I just need to have a ride down at some point.


----------



## Ted_Kent

joey24dirt said:


> Ahh look at them, again. Such a cool set up you have. I just need to have a ride down at some point.


Thought I'd best show my face here and give you the kudos you deserve. If you are ever passing you are more than welcome.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Can't wait to dig into my first Dog and Hat delivery


----------



## jonnycooper29

Not the postie, but some generous friends for an early birthday present!


----------



## PPapa

Brilliant cups, I'm sure you'll enjoy them!


----------



## Rhys

Picked this up the other day from @HowardSmith and already got to grips with it. Just ordered another set of scales off fleabay as it's living at my girlfriend's house. She's as much a coffee lover as I am


----------



## L&R

A crate


----------



## Jony

Noice


----------



## 4085

My nephew has just married a Japanese girl and they brought me this

















It is coffee roasted and sold in Japan, but obviously not grown there!


----------



## Jony




----------



## M_H_S

Jony said:


>


Wow that's a lot of beans!


----------



## Jony

Running out, only a few people should be able to guess what's in the box.


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> Running out, only a few people should be able to guess what's in the box.


111 tampers due to a sticky keyboard? 

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## M_H_S

Clues?


----------



## Lefteye

Londinium boxes??


----------



## Nicknak

An EK43 and a box to stand on


----------



## xpresso

ashcroc said:


> 111 tampers due to a sticky keyboard?
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


Or bulk buying beans and a roastery after the scaremongering about Brexit ...........

Jon.


----------



## PPapa

Lefteye said:


> Londinium boxes??


Londinium boxes are branded, so is Mahlkonig packaging tape...

Bubble wrap maybe?


----------



## malkyvich

This is coming in the morning


----------



## Gm7dha

KitchenAid Artisan for £41 fully working.

Sage Smart Grinder

Rancilio Silvia wand for KA and pressure guage

KA working fine and already adjustes OPV to 9-9.5 bar. This is my project machine as I'll hopefully be investing in a nice HX machine in a few months. Plans are Arduino controlled PID, pressure, volumetric, etc etc plus a full overhaul and rewire.


----------



## aaroncornish

A big box of flour


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


>


Has the suspense been long enough yet! 

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## Jony

HA Later my friend, still boxed been a little busy.


----------



## jymbob

My two hobbies! One hand delivered (and annotated) by my wife from the Tamper Seller in Sheffield, the other is a hangboard for climbing exercises


----------



## Jony




----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


>


Where's the baked beans!!??


----------



## MildredM

Jony said:


>


One white . . . And the other box - Black?!


----------



## Jony

No M spare filters, so all thanks to davec as they are £50 on their own. This is the most simple thing I have used.


----------



## MildredM

Top-up


----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> Top-up


I really need to pay these guys a visit, they're only a few mins from my work


----------



## MildredM

Fez said:


> I really need to pay these guys a visit, they're only a few mins from my work


Near The Armouries? It's a great place!


----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> Near The Armouries? It's a great place!


I'm only a 3-4 minute drive from there. They use their beans at the work canteen and I enjoy it sometimes(depends on who's behind the machine)


----------



## PPapa

jymbob said:


> My two hobbies! One hand delivered (and annotated) by my wife from the Tamper Seller in Sheffield, the other is a hangboard for climbing exercises


Boulder, trad or sport?


----------



## jymbob

PPapa said:


> Boulder, trad or sport?


Historically trad, but I'm starting to do a bit more bouldering. Haven't been out to the crags since October though, life's busier than I'd like.


----------



## Lefteye

Just received my digital preinfusion module. wonder how many hours it will take to fit....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

A La Pavoni owners forum branded WDT tool.

I really like and it works far better than a cocktail stick (and for those who remember, with an umbrella on).


----------



## xpresso

MediumRoastSteam said:


> A La Pavoni owners forum branded WDT tool.
> 
> I really like and it works far better than a cocktail stick (and for those who remember, with an umbrella on).


The 'Brolly' had character







.

Jon.


----------



## Junglebert

Not today, but yesterday's delivery, a Fracino Piccino, I like it!


----------



## MildredM

Supplies courtesy of my man in the Midlands


















Thank you @Snakehips All your hard work and perseverance is much appreciated


----------



## richwade80

Found this in one of my emergency top up coffee shops.

It's from Round Hill, but it doesn't seem to appear on their website.

Annoying as I like to know more about the origin and varietals etc...


----------



## MildredM

I don't think I've seen that packaging on Round Hill (unless it's from a while back).


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Supplies courtesy of my man in the Midlands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Snakehips All your hard work and perseverance is much appreciated


OK, I give in, if its a personal thing could you confine it to PM's ..







:secret:







.......







.

Jon.


----------



## hotmetal

Looks like a year's supply of face cloths, er I mean bar towels, ready for M's creative talent to be applied.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Greenpotterer

Yesterday Sage Dual Boiler

Still to get a God shot but working on it


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Directly from Joey's Labs inc... after a lot of experimentation with Duck Tape to figure out the best tamper size for a La Pav....










A 51.7mm tamper 

Thank you @joey24dirt


----------



## Jony

Crank house sub, and first Square Mile order


----------



## Gm7dha

2x PT100 Temp Sensors for my Dual Boiler KitchenAid/Gaggia Arduino Project

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-hkkxuW5ghNLMyZmGcuZO9ZP7p8IBijQ


----------



## RoA19

New bar towels received today from M.

Lovely work! Fast service too.


----------



## MildredM

RoA19 said:


> New bar towels received today from M.
> 
> Lovely work! Fast service too.


Awww! Fab! I'm so pleased you like them


----------



## rdpx

2KG from lovely RAVE


----------



## drmarc

A set of 2 fabulous bar towels from @MildredM


----------



## HBLP

Was meant to be some coffee from Caravan but the DPD man decided he would drive up to the door of our building, get out, click "address doesn't exist" and then drive off. I genuinely watched him out my window, he never even rang the bell. I'm properly pissed off at that


----------



## jonnycooper29

Now that I have rather small mugs for my flat whites, I was struggling to cut down on wasting milk whilst having enough in the jug to get good microfoam. So I ordered myself a tiny Motta jug, first pour and I already love the feel of it! Although not my best pour ever...


----------



## hotmetal

It's all about the size of the jugs. Which (ahem) reminds me of an A-board by Josh (The A-board Dude). First discovered him when I popped into Devotion in Clapham Jcn and was admiring the beautifully hand- lettered wall behind the bar.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bti2yzQnzcF/

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## 9719

Raving....


----------



## hotmetal

That's the first time I've seen tamarind as a tasting note! Are you getting that? Sounds interesting.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## 9719

hotmetal said:


> That's the first time I've seen tamarind as a tasting note! Are you getting that? Sounds interesting.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Still on rest duties... Will report back..


----------



## coffeechap

Something shiney


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> Something shiney
> 
> View attachment 38997


What is this beast?!


----------



## 9719

joey24dirt said:


> What is this beast?!


The next raffle prize


----------



## joey24dirt

********** said:


> The next raffle prize


I'd better start building a bigger kitchen


----------



## coffeechap

Not ridiculously big







.

But not small


----------



## 4085

Its a Japanese knock off......be absolute shoite I expect. Dave told me have had seen one and needed something quirky as a door stop


----------



## xpresso

coffeechap said:


> Not ridiculously big
> 
> View attachment 38998
> .
> 
> But not small


The absence of a hopper or feeding tube gives a false impression, so come on then, which stable is that from ?.







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Something shiney
> 
> View attachment 38997


Zzzzz......mmmmm


----------



## Nicknak

Mazzer ZM ?


----------



## coffeechap

Nicknak said:


> Mazzer ZM ?


If only mazzer built all their grinders like this one, really pleased so far


----------



## xpresso

coffeechap said:


> If only mazzer built all their grinders like this one, really pleased so far


When do you get the rest of it







.






Jon.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Late to the party.


----------



## coffeechap

xpresso said:


> When do you get the rest of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's all there, this is the manual version


----------



## PPapa

An A4 print from Hoffman / tenshundredsthousands.com . Just need a frame now and some nails...


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> If only mazzer built all their grinders like this one, really pleased so far


I'm sorry but that won't do! We want a full report and lots of photos, please


----------



## xpresso

coffeechap said:


> It's all there, this is the manual version


Damn ..... The adjustment with the stepper motor sounds really sweet.

Jon.


----------



## coffeechap

xpresso said:


> Damn ..... The adjustment with the stepper motor sounds really sweet.
> 
> Jon.


I agree but the fine tune adjustment if the manual mechanism is brilliant


----------



## xpresso

coffeechap said:


> I agree but the fine tune adjustment if the manual mechanism is brilliant


Got to agree, the class adjustment knurled knob smacks of quality.

Jon.


----------



## 9719

Arrived a few days after the event but am very pleased with them all the same. L to R 2x50ml espresso cups, 1x200ml latte cup, for Mrs ***'s milky numbers, 1x100ml for Mrs ***'s macchiato's.

https://about.me/senayceramic


----------



## christos_geo

Some more of that delicious LSOL and Burundi for brew. I think I've settled on 18-34g 30s for this one. In still in the lsol bag so will be testing out other ratios again shortly.

And then some suspiciously dark looking beans 'kindly' brought to me from a friend on her visit to Bali... I'd rather grind them with my teeth than put then through my grinder.


----------



## Gm7dha

Some 40A relays for my project... Ordered too many by mistake! Doh!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DSedghBjRne2i0ykhkBS-s-UDlQ1RIak/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## PPapa

christos_geo said:


> Some more of that delicious LSOL and Burundi for brew. I think I've settled on 18-34g 30s for this one. In still in the lsol bag so will be testing out other ratios again shortly.
> 
> And then some suspiciously dark looking beans 'kindly' brought to me from a friend on her visit to Bali... I'd rather grind them with my teeth than put then through my grinder.


You might be the only one (I hope!!!) on the forum to try them - so please try them so that we don't have to







).


----------



## joey24dirt

As well as these fab towels...










... my niche arrived, although I might send it back as I think there's something wrong with it...










Hehe


----------



## xpresso

Gm7dha said:


> Some 40A relays for my project... Ordered too many by mistake! Doh!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DSedghBjRne2i0ykhkBS-s-UDlQ1RIak/view?usp=drivesdk


Well if they were the price you expected for less, why worry, you can never have to many







.

Jon.


----------



## 9719

Fantastic job @MildredM they are perfect and just what I had envisaged. Many thanks


----------



## MildredM

^^^ fab!!! I'm so pleased they have arrived







)))


----------



## MildredM

And I meant to say, I love your new cups!


----------



## coffeechap

The ZM has a new warming cover!


----------



## dev

Great coffee, great roasting:


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> The ZM has a new warming cover!


Well we might need to see a photo :impatient: NOW!


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Well we might need to see a photo :impatient: NOW!


If you insist









Just love this such fantastic work @MildredM


----------



## hotmetal

Mildred you could do yourself a version with MMMM | MildredM... missed a trick there!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## PPapa

These look truly amazing!










Thanks @MildredM.


----------



## joey24dirt

...another Valentine's Day treat. Thanks @Hasi I'll give you a shout later today when I've woke up a bit


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> ...another Valentine's Day treat. Thanks @Hasi I'll give you a shout later today when I've woke up a bit


Whooop!

You might need its internals to get going...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Whooop!
> 
> You might need its internals to get going...


Definitely


----------



## L&R

I really like Torr Toyz stuff


----------



## coffeechap

L&R said:


> I really like Torr Toyz stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39056


So you should it is beautiful stuff


----------



## rodduz

An Evak... like it!

Cocktail making kit... espresso martini anyone?


----------



## HBLP

rodduz said:


> An Evak... like it!
> 
> Cocktail making kit... espresso martini anyone?


Is that the plastic or glass evak? Saw lots of complaints about the plastic one's lid not sitting flush.


----------



## rodduz

HBLP said:


> Is that the plastic or glass evak? Saw lots of complaints about the plastic one's lid not sitting flush.


Its glass


----------



## drmarc

Looking froward to trying this over the weekend


----------



## 4085

Courtesy of me old muck, Zebrano holder for bean tubes @jimbojohn55


----------



## rodduz

More goodies! Many thanks @MildredM

Love it!


----------



## Craigzad

Not quite delivery from postman but in was leeds last night for Brian Cox at first direct. So had to visit North Star first right after checked into hotel


----------



## Fez

Niche finally arrived!

!








Gotta say the handwritten note from coffee link was a nice touch


----------



## jonnycooper29

Topped up with this, one of my favourite coffees to date!


----------



## jymbob

Not through the post, but my local coffee shop occasionally hooks me up with a nice kilo of Hasbean


----------



## catpuccino

The entire rave stockroom.


----------



## L&R

a cardboard box


----------



## xpresso

L&R said:


> a cardboard box
> 
> View attachment 39104


Is it like one of those pop up book illustrations when you open it ... cept this is for real







.

Jon.


----------



## jlarkin

Some lovely things courtesy of the gent @Snakehips

They're really nice 3d versions of our logos!


----------



## MildredM

^^^^^ They are wonderful!! It's like Christmas all over again


----------



## jlarkin

It really was, we were really excited when they arrived. We're moving some things around soon and looking forward to getting them on the wall!


----------



## PPapa

Awesome work !


----------



## adz313

Got tempted by the flavour notes - came with some stickers and a brew guide; nice little touches


----------



## Mrboots2u

Be interested to see how cucumber mies with the other notes .

Nice branding though


----------



## joey24dirt

jlarkin said:


> Some lovely things courtesy of the gent @Snakehips
> 
> They're really nice 3d versions of our logos!


I love these!! I've got mine up next to the coffee machine so I can look at it every day


----------



## joey24dirt

Some samples for when I start doing SkateReclaimCreate denim mini-skirts 

Thanks M, you're a flippin' star


----------



## mr-bean

Some lovely 150ml coffee cups from a friend in Spain


----------



## steveholt

I love post but rarely post in here. Today is a bit.... too fun to not post though....









Thanks @MildredM

And tbf, thanks forum. You are a huge part of my home coffee life.

I still dunno how to rotate pics though


----------



## joey24dirt

steveholt said:


> I love post but rarely post in here. Today is a bit.... too fun to not post though....
> 
> View attachment 39142
> 
> 
> Thanks @MildredM
> 
> And tbf, thanks forum. You are a huge part of my home coffee life.
> 
> I still dunno how to rotate pics though


It's ok we'll turn our heads 

Goose coffee sounds interesting too!


----------



## MildredM

steveholt said:


> I love post but rarely post in here. Today is a bit.... too fun to not post though....
> 
> Thanks @MildredM
> 
> And tbf, thanks forum. You are a huge part of my home coffee life.
> 
> I still dunno how to rotate pics though


Whaaa! That was quick









They look fab - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MildredM

My pic is halfway rotated!!


----------



## Rhys

joey24dirt said:


> I love these!! I've got mine up next to the coffee machine so I can look at it every day


Same here









It's perfect


----------



## steveholt

joey24dirt said:


> It's ok we'll turn our heads
> 
> Goose coffee sounds interesting too!


That towel is just an in-joke with my wife lol


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Some samples for when I start doing SkateReclaimCreate denim mini-skirts
> 
> Thanks M, you're a flippin' star


In a slightly shorter mini skirt


----------



## Neil27

glevum said:


> What did the postie bring you today!
> 
> A thread to show off your new coffee related item no matter how big or small, old or new
> 
> Throw up a photo so we can have a butchers what you got delivered today.
> 
> I will start:
> 
> Been after some 16 fl oz cups for a morning triple shot latte and these fit the bill. Gordon Ramsay maze breakfast morning cups.
> 
> Coffee brings the most out of you even when you are as good as dead. Nothing compares the first sip of the delightful beverage in the morning!


----------



## Neil27

A cup of coffee can do the miracle needed for the day, to charge you up. Truly coffee is a blissful gift from mother nature.


----------



## xpresso

Neil27 said:


> glevum said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did the postie bring you today!
> 
> A thread to show off your new coffee related item no matter how big or small, old or new
> 
> Throw up a photo so we can have a butchers what you got delivered today.
> 
> I will start:
> 
> Been after some 16 fl oz cups for a morning triple shot latte and these fit the bill. Gordon Ramsay maze breakfast morning cups.
> 
> Coffee brings the most out of you even when you are as good as dead. Nothing compares the first sip of the delightful beverage in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you with 'Photobucket' ?.
> 
> Jon.
Click to expand...


----------



## jymbob

joey24dirt said:


> Some samples for when I start doing SkateReclaimCreate denim mini-skirts
> 
> Thanks M, you're a flippin' star


...or barista aprons??


----------



## Hasi

Neil27 said:


> A cup of coffee can do the miracle needed for the day, to charge you up. Truly coffee is a blissful gift from mother nature.


Did postie bring you some?


----------



## jj-x-ray

Neil27 said:


> A cup of coffee can do the miracle needed for the day, to charge you up. Truly coffee is a blissful gift from mother nature.


Mother nature, mother shnature......

Is what I would say as I chuck the beans into the bowels of my grinder, roughly tamp the grounds and then force scalding hot water through em at pressure.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jj-x-ray said:


> Mother nature, mother shnature......
> 
> Is what I would say as I chuck the beans into the bowels of my grinder, roughly tamp the grounds and then force scalding hot water through em at pressure.


your grinder has bowels ?


----------



## Hasi

Mrboots2u said:


> your grinder has bowels ?


Postie brought them today!


----------



## jj-x-ray

Mrboots2u said:


> your grinder has bowels ?


Metaphorically speaking yes!

Also metaphorically speaking it ingests beans and sh*ts grinds


----------



## Hasi

jj-x-ray said:


> Metaphorically speaking yes!
> 
> Also metaphorically speaking it ingests beans and sh*ts grinds


that totally killed grounds for me... as recently discussed, I'll load me basket with whole beans from now on.

Grinders going on sale immediately for whoever wants to brew sh!t.


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> that totally killed grounds for me... as recently discussed, I'll load me basket with whole beans from now on.
> 
> Grinders going on sale immediately for whoever wants to brew sh!t.


That's a tad coarse















.

Jon.


----------



## 9719

Ordered yesterday p.m. arrived lunch time today... ballistic barista they ought to call themselves

Fab service as always...thanks team B.B.


----------



## L&R

Glass


----------



## rodduz

Mugs....


----------



## MildredM

Beans...


----------



## Lozzer87

Beans for me also. Not the postie but first time visiting Horsham Coffee Roasters, first time trying their beans also. Was a pleasure talking to the guys there today.


----------



## Hasi

AAAWWW look what @MildredM did there...










Looove em all!!

Thank you so much


----------



## christos_geo

Hope it's worth it because I felt the sting :$


----------



## MildredM

christos_geo said:


> Hope it's worth it because I felt the sting :$


Ouch!! I do just looking at the photo! Let us know how the installation goes.


----------



## coffeechap

In a round about way the postie brought me a yummy espresso this morning


----------



## coffeechap

But taking it back a few stages these arrived this morning thanks to @Hasi









Really evenly roasted to about medium on my eye!









Ready to go









And 2nd drink a really lovely balanced flat white 15 into 30 in 28 seconds 6 oz cup


----------



## Teejay

@coffeechap what cups are those I've been on the look out for some thicker 5oz ISH cups to keep the heat.


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> In a round about way the postie brought me a yummy espresso this morning
> 
> View attachment 39166


what a lovely postie you have...


----------



## coffeechap

Hasi said:


> what a lovely postie you have...


Indeed, delivers the mail and makes you espresso as well


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## coffeechap

Teejay said:


> @coffeechap what cups are those I've been on the look out for some thicker 5oz ISH cups to keep the heat.


 @Teejay they are the acme ones and are really nice thick walled cups


----------



## MildredM

Teejay said:


> @coffeechap what cups are those I've been on the look out for some thicker 5oz ISH cups to keep the heat.


Have you looked at Acme


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jumbo Ratty said:


> View attachment 39172


Did you check it would fit through the front door before ordering it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jumbo Ratty said:


> View attachment 39172


Reminds me of the Angel of the North for some reason.


----------



## L&R

BH Pitching device

Thanks Lee


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

The Systemic Kid said:


> Did you check it would fit through the front door before ordering it?


well, the annoying truth is it actually measures more than 22cm so doesn't quite fit on the shelf I'd like it too, but no drama as the shelf above has more headroom.

But I wish they'd been more specific with the true measurements of the damned thing


----------



## Hasi

Jumbo Ratty said:


> well, the annoying truth is it actually measures more than 22cm so doesn't quite fit on the shelf I'd like it too, but no drama as the shelf above has more headroom.
> 
> But I wish they'd been more specific with the true measurements of the damned thing


that's what she said


----------



## Jony




----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


>


Tease


----------



## caffn8me

A new pressurestat for my La Pavoni Professional.


----------



## Teejay

MildredM said:


> Have you looked at Acme


I have now thanks. Don't need 6 cups though.


----------



## ashcroc

Teejay said:


> I have now thanks. Don't need 6 cups though.


Most peeps who buy 6 sell the extras on via the forum at no loss.


----------



## Teejay

ashcroc said:


> Most peeps who buy 6 sell the extras on via the forum at no loss.


Hmmmmm I have a cunning plan .....


----------



## lucas




----------



## BaggaZee

This lovely pair from Dog & Hat. Perfect timing too as I finished off the last delivery this morning.


----------



## MSM

BaggaZee said:


> This lovely pair from Dog & Hat. Perfect timing too as I finished off the last delivery this morning.


Got the same!


----------



## MildredM

Hundred House . . .










Got to love HasBean - I got the sack!!


----------



## MSM

@MildredM - I have gone through a KG of HasBean Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Funky Natural Red Pacamara recently, its really good!


----------



## BaggaZee

That's a LOT of coffee in a single delivery. What on earth do you do with it all?!


----------



## MildredM

BaggaZee said:


> That's a LOT of coffee in a single delivery. What on earth do you do with it all?!


Vac and freeze


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Vac and freeze


Pre-empting the apocalypse int she


----------



## Stanic

I've decided to empty my freezer stash..half a year ago, and still going.. (but I'd do like one coffee a day on average)


----------



## Greenpotterer

A new grinder


----------



## PPapa

Just LOOK AT THAT!










Love the detail...


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ fab stash @PPapa love everything!!


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> ^^^^ fab stash @PPapa love everything!!


Haha thanks, I'm all over the moon to be honest, it's just like Christmas all over again.


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Got to love HasBean - I got the sack!!


I have just finished a small bag of the Elegant... oh how i wished it was a 1 kg bag.


----------



## Agentb

So bad form to double post, but i thought it was nice day to go visit a close but not closest roaster for the first time...The Coffee Officiana and do the postman's work.



















I need to leave them a few days, but i wonder which one should be first in the grinder...


----------



## HowardSmith

Brand new hoppers arrived for the Mini E refurb projects.

Also decided to order some Super Jolly OEM burrs & a grinds tray for this one, that I may or may not keep, can't decide... sure does look nice though.


----------



## DavecUK

Final production Minima arrived today...been waiting long enough! Huge improvement in the finish from the Beta 1 machine I had before. Thicker steel is now in place (bottom, leg rails and wrap around case) which gives better strength and less chance of damage in transit along with improved packaging support. The thickness has been increased by 50% or more and is now 2.15mm thick (nominal 2mm I guess). Looks very nice, unfortunately I don't have all the standard accessories (grrr) so can't photograph what comes with the production machines. Hopefully someone with one will help me out there. I do have a wood kit to try on it though, see if it looks rubbish or not. At the moment Minima is warming up ready for thermal testing, leak testing and a lot of general abuse.


----------



## HBLP

Didn't get brought by the postie but I finally could pick up my @MildredM when I visited the UK in the last days. Photographed next to my La Pavoni Owners Group WDT tool and my slightly dirty La Pavoni Professional (pre-mil)


----------



## MildredM

HBLP said:


> Didn't get brought by the postie but I finally could pick up my @MildredM when I visited the UK in the last days. Photographed next to my La Pavoni Owners Group WDT tool and my slightly dirty La Pavoni Professional (pre-mil)


Fab


----------



## Craigzad

Arrived tuedays but just havent had time to post

Loving my new bar towl by the fantastic MildredM







:good:


----------



## MildredM

Craigzad said:


> Arrived tuedays but just havent had time to post
> 
> Loving my new bar towl by the fantastic MildredM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :good:
> 
> View attachment 39257


Thanks







 I love those Gaggia ones so much!


----------



## HBLP

MildredM said:


> Fab


I love it, everyone on the owner's group is jealous, I think


----------



## DavecUK

Thanks to Dog and Hat Coffee for sending this in the post today (they only got my address yesterday so that was fast. Packaging looks nice from all companies (including the over box), both coffees have roasted on dates and are in valve bags. Always interesting to see other companies packaging as people often underestimate the work and cost of good and attractive packaging/labelling. Even though I have quite a few Kg of my own roasted coffees on hand but I intend to start on these today or tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing what other roasters are doing. I am afraid it's all a bit messy as i am redoing temperature tests on the production Minima, a task that takes 1 or 2 days.


----------



## DogandHat

Eeeek - we are both blown away and overjoyed by this generosity.

Thank you so much for the amazing goodies @MildredM and 'anonymous'... we're going with @Snakehips  - they'll take pride of place here at Dog & Hat HQ


----------



## MildredM

DogandHat said:


> View attachment 39271
> 
> 
> Eeeek - we are both blown away and overjoyed by this generosity.
> 
> Thank you so much for the amazing goodies @MildredM and 'anonymous'... we're going with @Snakehips  - they'll take pride of place here at Dog & Hat HQ


Awwwwwww!!!!! Great minds and all that! I love that frame    it's your logo, it's SO flipping good! Glad you like the towels!


----------



## Jony

Quick delivery with Rave


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Quick delivery with Rave


What did you go for?


----------



## Jony

Guatamala,haha sorry


----------



## 4085

I had one of Tynemouth Coffee Companies offerings at Xmas and since they are local, have often meant to pop along. I did that today and bought a couple of bags of their decaf. It is a bit beyond medium with oils showing, but certainly not burnt. Enjoyed it is milk, and will try it as American tomorrow


----------



## L&R

A customs declaration for two stirrers nah...


----------



## xpresso

dfk41 said:


> I had one of Tynemouth Coffee Companies offerings at Xmas and since they are local, have often meant to pop along. I did that today and bought a couple of bags of their decaf. It is a bit beyond medium with oils showing, but certainly not burnt. Enjoyed it is milk, and will try it as American tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 39279


They have just moved premises and personally I can't give Paul and his team a high enough accolade, a typical warm welcoming attitude from this Northern company.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

This!


----------



## 4085

xpresso said:


> They have just moved premises and personally I can't give Paul and his team a high enough accolade, a typical warm welcoming attitude from this Northern company.
> 
> Jon.


Yep, I went to his old premises first! Paul was polite and keen to chat but I did not have a lot of time today. They have an EK but he was keen to see the Niche in action, so I will either lend it to him or he can pop over


----------



## damian

Eventually got down to the PO depot to pick up this months Dog & Hat delivery


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> This!


Sounds interesting...but not mentioned on there website...was it a special for M.M.? A B.Towel handshakey thing maybe or just part of a sub?


----------



## christos_geo

Spoils from my friend who runs Espresso rooms









7g is a Portuguese roaster and the Ethiopian offering is a Rocko mountain! Believe it or not, I got bags of mango and the roast date was 22 June!!! Totally unexpected.

Only got 25g of geisha to play with, going in blind :/


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Sounds interesting...but not mentioned on there website...was it a special for M.M.? A B.Towel handshakey thing maybe or just part of a sub?


Sorry, I meant to add it's this months SSSSS offering - it looks scary!


----------



## dwalsh1




----------



## DH83

This! A Sage SGP.

I am still trying to find the right grind setting. Enjoying the learning curve though.

Off out for a run. Absolutely nothing to do with drinking too much coffee.


----------



## J_Fo

2 lovely bar towels from @MildredM









Thank you!!


----------



## MildredM

Jon_Foster said:


> 2 lovely bar towels from @MildredM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Do you think they may end up in your next film, Jon


----------



## J_Fo

MildredM said:


> Do you think they may end up in your next film, Jon


Haha! I'll sneak them in...









Thanks again for them, they're lovely!


----------



## joey24dirt

All the way from Japan! Chemex collars with no chemex can mean only one thing


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> All the way from Japan! Chemex collars with no chemex can mean only one thing


A stripy chemex is in the works? Only you would choose to replace the glass instead of the wooden bits!


----------



## Stanic

A friend has a café in Slovakia and his wife is a roaster, she visited with kids and brought me these


----------



## Hasi

(Royal Mail won the race, as it seems...)

Thank youuuu @jimbojohn55 they'll work great with that Niche when it shows up!


----------



## M_H_S

Hasi said:


> (Royal Mail won the race, as it seems...)
> 
> Thank youuuu @jimbojohn55 they'll work great with that Niche when it shows up!


Are these available to the public or custom?


----------



## Hasi

M_H_S said:


> Are these available to the public or custom?


https://lynweber.com/accessories/bean-cellars-commercial/


----------



## jimbojohn55

M_H_S said:


> Are these available to the public or custom?


A fellow member kindly gifted them to me, I believe that you can get them direct from Lyn webber plus postage and import tax in batches of 12

As im constantly adjusting my dose and switching between machines I found I was not using them, I think they are bigger than the standard ones but benefit from being unbreakable - more suited to a secret roasting bunker in the Austrian mountains. Just glad to pass them on to a good home.


----------



## Hasi

Now that my secret bunker has a multitude of cellars, what could possibly stop me now... I feel like I could... TAKE ON THE WORLD!!


----------



## catpuccino

A Joey tamper, Motta distributor and my monthly Craft House filter subscription


----------



## Stanic

Many thanks to @cambosheff, the kettle arrived in perfect working order


----------



## Fez

Just a little box from Londinium









Massive thanks to @The Systemic Kid for letting me come round to pull some shots on his machine recently. Really helped make the decision easier.


----------



## Jony

Jammy sod^


----------



## PPapa

Fez said:


> Just a little box from Londinium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive thanks to @The Systemic Kid for letting me come round to pull some shots on his machine recently. Really helped make the decision easier.
> 
> View attachment 39428


Congratulations and welcome to the family! 

Now we need some photos to prove it's not an empty box!


----------



## MildredM

Fez said:


> Just a little box from Londinium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive thanks to @The Systemic Kid for letting me come round to pull some shots on his machine recently. Really helped make the decision easier.
> 
> View attachment 39428


Oh wow! Fantastic - Congratulations


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Fez said:


> Just a little box from Londinium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive thanks to @The Systemic Kid for letting me come round to pull some shots on his machine recently. Really helped make the decision easier.
> 
> View attachment 39428


Nice one Fez - enjoy.


----------



## ashcroc

Fez said:


> Just a little box from Londinium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massive thanks to @The Systemic Kid for letting me come round to pull some shots on his machine recently. Really helped make the decision easier.
> 
> View attachment 39428


They pack their little whisk thingies up well don't they!

Congrats on your aquisition.


----------



## DH83

Another delivery today, nowhere near as exciting as a Londinium but still.

My first 'proper' beans! Until now I've used ground and Co-op beans with some success with each. I'll use up what I have and then open these. Any idea on how long I should wait before opening? They were roasted on Monday.

Cheers.


----------



## Jollybean

I find normally good to go 10 days after roasting for espresso


----------



## Jollybean

Enjoy your new machine Fez. I'm sure you will love it


----------



## Fez

Unfortunately due to already having plans for this evening I didn't get to unpack it. Will get it set up as soon as I get home from work tomorrow!


----------



## Jony

Fez said:


> Unfortunately due to already having plans for this evening I didn't get to unpack it. Will get it set up as soon as I get home from work tomorrow!


Shameful.


----------



## PPapa

Jony said:


> Shameful.


It's incredible how patient some people are! I remember I managed to get a cut in my hand while unpacking my Londinium.


----------



## DavecUK

Today this arrived, I needed a spare heating element for the Dalian roaster because I have had people coming considerable distances and staying overnight in hotels to get trained. My nightmare scenario was if I ever had a heating element failure, they would have a wasted journey and all that money for a hotel stay. I am expecting another couple of business partners for training in just over a week and thought I had better purchase a spare...not cheap, but makes me feel better. It's a hell of a heating element, almost too pretty to ever put in a roaster


----------



## Hasi

DavecUK said:


> Today this arrived, I needed a spare heating element for the Dalian roaster because I have had people coming considerable distances and staying overnight in hotels to get trained. My nightmare scenario was if I ever had a heating element failure, they would have a wasted journey and all that money for a hotel stay. I am expecting another couple of business partners for training in just over a week and thought I had better purchase a spare...not cheap, but makes me feel better. It's a hell of a heating element, almost too pretty to ever put in a roaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39438


oh nice, so that's how it looks like 

Maybe a good idea to get one as well, finally  (but knocked on wood just now that it won't fail!)


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> Shameful.


And priorities...







.

Jon.


----------



## xpresso

DavecUK said:


> Today this arrived, I needed a spare heating element for the Dalian roaster because I have had people coming considerable distances and staying overnight in hotels to get trained. My nightmare scenario was if I ever had a heating element failure, they would have a wasted journey and all that money for a hotel stay. I am expecting another couple of business partners for training in just over a week and thought I had better purchase a spare...not cheap, but makes me feel better. It's a hell of a heating element, almost too pretty to ever put in a roaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39438


Ideal for scrappy art







.

Jon.


----------



## DavecUK

Hasi said:


> oh nice, so that's how it looks like
> 
> Maybe a good idea to get one as well, finally  (but knocked on wood just now that it won't fail!)


If you get a spare element, you can pretty much guarantee your element will never fail, these are just laws of the universe.. Seriously, it's quite a low watts per metre element and very well made, so I would imagine they either fail immediately if there is a manufacturing fault, or could last 1000s of kg. I would have just felt awful if someone had spent 7 hours travelling and 80-125 accommodation to come for training and when they arrive I had to tell them...sorry heating elements gone. This way I can change it out in around 20 minutes.


----------



## xpresso

DavecUK said:


> If you get a spare element, you can pretty much guarantee your element will never fail, these are just laws of the universe.. Seriously, it's quite a low watts per metre element and very well made, so I would imagine they either fail immediately if there is a manufacturing fault, or could last 1000s of kg. I would have just felt awful if someone had spent 7 hours travelling and 80-125 accommodation to come for training and when they arrive I had to tell them...sorry heating elements gone. This way I can change it out in around 20 minutes.


That statement has some truth in it, its called 'Fetridges Law' as I remember, Claude Fetridge stated that if your car developed a fault, simply drive it onto a garage forecourt and it will right itself.










Jon.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> That statement has some truth in it, its called 'Fetridges Law' as I remember, Claude Fetridge stated that if your car developed a fault, simply drive it onto a garage forecourt and it will right itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon.


And the same with toothache, it always resolves itself before you sit in the dentist chair!


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> And the same with toothache, it always resolves itself before you sit in the dentist chair!


But I'll wager you dare not walk away without treatment







.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> That statement has some truth in it, its called 'Fetridges Law' as I remember, Claude Fetridge stated that if your car developed a fault, simply drive it onto a garage forecourt and it will right itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon.


As far as I remember, that holds true only until you drive off the premises.


----------



## MildredM

Standart mag fitting in nicely today


----------



## joey24dirt

A rather large box


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> A rather large box


Somethinf for the bunker?

That's an interesting paw at the bottom of the pic.


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Somethinf for the bunker?
> 
> That's an interesting paw at the bottom of the pic.


You squeeze the end and it makes a noise


----------



## Obidi

Received today, my new mazzer. I've disabled the security switch and put on a lens hood hopper. Now just waiting for my new machine to start experimenting.







.


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> You squeeze the end and it makes a noise


Sounds a bit ruff to me


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Sounds a bit ruff to me


Just you 'Paws' for a minute, there could be a 'Claw' back clause OR 'Claws' written in....

Jon.


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> Sounds a bit ruff to me


Errrrrr I hesitate to ask but...............

Do you like a bit of ruff?


----------



## MildredM

Drewster said:


> Errrrrr I hesitate to ask but...............
> 
> Do you like a bit of ruff?


Yes, but not the splinters.

I'm talking from a joinery perspective. Honestly!


----------



## xpresso

Drewster said:


> Errrrrr I hesitate to ask but...............
> 
> Do you like a bit of ruff?


Anyone else had said that they would have got a severe tug on the lead ......

J.


----------



## Drewster

xpresso said:


> Anyone else had said that they would have got a severe tug on the lead ......
> 
> J.


:-O you want to give me a tug!!!!!! Eeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## BaggaZee

This little curiosity. Should hopefully be less fussy/messy than the Aeropress when travelling.


----------



## xpresso

BaggaZee said:


> This little curiosity. Should hopefully be less fussy/messy that the Aeropress when travelling.


An interesting dooberry, it looks like a 'Thingy' ...... Based on a bike pump ?.

Jon./


----------



## BaggaZee

xpresso said:


> An interesting dooberry, it looks like a 'Thingy' ...... Based on a bike pump ?.
> 
> Jon./


Essentially that's what it is. Add water & coffee, pump to pressure, press the button to push the water through the puck.


----------



## ashcroc

BaggaZee said:


> This little curiosity. Should hopefully be less fussy/messy than the Aeropress when travelling.


Looks like a shock pump!


----------



## xpresso

BaggaZee said:


> Essentially that's what it is. Add water & coffee, pump to pressure, press the button to push the water through the puck.


I love the concept especially utilising an existing tool, I similarly have an idea which I want to progress but I need a chips with everything small module which is beyond me, however I will keep searching........ hopefully get there in the end.

Jon.


----------



## xpresso

ashcroc said:


> Looks like a shock pump!


This shock 'Ash' ?..................










Or this shock ?............










I'm racking my brain what to do with these though ...............










No physical suggestions please .......

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

xpresso said:


> This shock 'Ash' ?..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this shock ?............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm racking my brain what to do with these though ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No physical suggestions please .......
> 
> Jon.


More like this.


----------



## DavecUK

This little cutie arrived today...30Kg of miniature ecotact packed cuteness....









https://falcon-specialty.myshopify.com/products/leubasa

I have not had an East Timor for ages, it's off the Falcon speciality list and cups with quite a good score considering it's east Timor (if you know about the country you will understand )....very much looking forward to it....along with a few others I have not opened for roasting that I got a month or so ago.


----------



## Thecatlinux

joey24dirt said:


> All the way from Japan! Chemex collars with no chemex can mean only one thing


Is it me ? or is Micky mouse doing a poo .?


----------



## joey24dirt

Thecatlinux said:


> Is it me ? or is Micky mouse doing a poo .?


Haha yes!!! Tasted nice though.


----------



## Obidi

Arrived yesterday. Lelit Bianca - thanks to @DavecUK for your help.








One question, it seems to drip a lot from the main purge pipe and the little nipple behind it (sorry, don't know the correct terminology  ) when warming up, is this normal?


----------



## DavecUK

yes


----------



## Norvin

These two bars of aluminium arrived a few weeks ago.









Made a short single dosing hopper and weight for the Compak E8.









Hacking something out of solid is a lot more work than I anticipated, I won't be making any more in a while.

I've left them unfinished so that I can use them for a while before I decide on final dimensions.


----------



## joey24dirt

That there MildredM has been at it again, preparation for the new arrival.

Also pulled a favour and had they awesome portafilter holders made


----------



## L&R

A nice stirrer, putting aside for lever.


----------



## MildredM

Whooop!! Beans in return for a towel  










Love the sticker too!


----------



## joey24dirt

A mystery box......


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> A mystery box......


...we can read what it says on top...









PS: don't quite understand why they delivered mine to you, but what the heck, there must be a reason...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> ...we can read what it says on top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: don't quite understand why they delivered mine to you, but what the heck, there must be a reason...


I know


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> A mystery box......


Did I not read you saying you aren't getting one?


----------



## Hasi

PPapa said:


> Did I not read you saying you aren't getting one?


I believe they forced him into it... by getting him one


----------



## Fez

Hasi said:


> I believe they forced him into it... by getting him one


Tough life being forced to take a Niche


----------



## joey24dirt

I wasn't forced  but yeah truly grateful to niche for getting one out to me  going to be doing some work for them in the future so it's in exchange of that


----------



## Jony

OH how the other half live, some of us have to pay:whistle:


----------



## L&R

joey24dirt said:


> A mystery box......


This must be a box full with tamper bases 58.6


----------



## xpresso

L&R said:


> This must be a box full with tamper bases 58.6


That you can plug in with infinite grind settings.







.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> OH how the other half live, some of us have to pay:whistle:


I paid with my soul


----------



## joey24dirt

And here it is next to his new class mates..


----------



## Jony

Posh with two Grinders ,umm!


----------



## Jacko112

Well, as I couldn't reach to a E37S I succumbed to becoming a bean counter. Although if you don't own scales like me (yes I know, don't say it!!) half an espresso cup is about the right amount for the la pav.


----------



## 9719

These couple of bad boy's arrived a while back, they've been sharing a KitKat or two and are now raring to go. From reports on here should be tucking into something exciting shortly  looking forward


----------



## 9719

^^^^^

Nom Nom Nom needs a bit more testing but first one out without any adjustments to grinder was just Nom! Didn't find the raspberry but choc and caramel aplenty with a looooong aftertaste, and did I mention Nom...


----------



## CMT3

Couple of bar towels arrived this morning. Thanks Mildred & Joey.


----------



## adz313

Collected as part of a home barista day at Extract.

Got to play on a San Reno Cafe Racer (I'd like one at home).

Kick flip is a tasty espresso


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> A mystery box......


+1 










edit, here it is... in the wrong place. But it would fit quite nichely...


----------



## kennyboy993

Anyone can guess what they are?


----------



## Hasi

kennyboy993 said:


> Anyone can guess what they are?


Aeropress recipe idea dices?


----------



## kennyboy993

Hasi said:


> Aeropress recipe idea dices?


You got it!

The 75 degree brew temp looks a bit risky..... worth a try I suppose


----------



## Hasi

kennyboy993 said:


> You got it!
> 
> The 75 degree brew temp looks a bit risky..... worth a try I suppose


oh as long as it's not Fahrenheit...


----------



## jj-x-ray

kennyboy993 said:


> You got it!
> 
> The 75 degree brew temp looks a bit risky..... worth a try I suppose


Pretty soon you'll let the dice make all your life decisions


----------



## kennyboy993

jj-x-ray said:


> Pretty soon you'll let the dice make all your life decisions


He he - I'm certain in the long run the decision making will be superior to my own efforts over the last 49 years!


----------



## xpresso

kennyboy993 said:


> He he - I'm certain in the long run the decision making will be superior to my own efforts over the last 49 years!


Is that from the end of your teen age years or 11 plus ??....







.

Jon.


----------



## Jony

Running low, so popped down to my local Café Deli. Picked this up not bad.


----------



## Craigzad

Supplies


----------



## ajohn

Wanting some beans to run through a grinder

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07CGXZMT3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

What looks to be slight signs of oil.







Had to try them. 17g 1 to 2. 30sec tasted a bit lifeless and cocoa like so will probably be more interesting higher. I suspect it will turn out to be a better than average cafe style bean, unlike costabucks some one might be tempted to say that ok.

Pretty coarse grind for 1 to 2 as well.

John

-


----------



## 9719

hotmetal said:


> That's the first time I've seen tamarind as a tasting note! Are you getting that? Sounds interesting.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry[/quote @hotmetal as promised. Made a curry tonight and one of the ingredients was ? Yep tamarind, ideal taste test time, so the next decision was which first the real McCoy or the beans, decided Rave's Sumatra Tano Batak might lose the fight so was chosen to go first. Anyways it turn's out that they do indeed have more than a little resemblance to the real thing so long as the real thing is treated with respect it was a concentrate hence respect was paid.
> 
> Grab a bag and try it for yourself if it appeals as you said sounds interesting and indeed it is.


----------



## steveholt

I'll fire up the chemex when my wife's toastie is done


----------



## Mister_Tad

Today is a good day










However in a cruel twist of fate, I ran out of beans this morning.

So until tomorrow I just get to look at it.


----------



## Fez

Mister_Tad said:


> Today is a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However in a cruel twist of fate, I ran out of beans this morning.
> 
> So until tomorrow I just get to look at it.


Woohoo! Congrats!!

I suggest you spend today setting it up, it takes a while


----------



## Jony

Well I suggest you start walking,Ran out of beans with the impending delivery sacrilege.


----------



## Jollybean

Just looking at it is still quite enjoyable though. A very good day indeed


----------



## Hasi

Mister_Tad said:


> Today is a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However in a cruel twist of fate, I ran out of beans this morning.
> 
> So until tomorrow I just get to look at it.


pull some hot water and boil some eggs for the time being


----------



## PPapa

Let's see what it's all about.


----------



## Mister_Tad

Fez said:


> I suggest you spend today setting it up, it takes a while


Only just managed to get all of the film off of it!



Hasi said:


> pull some hot water and boil some eggs for the time being


And a cup of steamed milk to accompany.


----------



## MrOrk

Fire it up and check for leaks and bleed the stale water out, then it's straight to business when the beans come!!


----------



## MrOrk

Had to put this on from a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Fez

MrOrk said:


> Fire it up and check for leaks and bleed the stale water out, then it's straight to business when the beans come!!


Yup! I also ran into some delays getting mine set up, so it take a couple of hours


----------



## MrOrk

Fez said:


> Yup! I also ran into some delays getting mine set up, so it take a couple of hours


yeah I was being inpatient and trying to savour it at the same time, think it took me 3.5 hours to unwrap and commission mine!


----------



## MildredM

Mister_Tad said:


> Today is a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However in a cruel twist of fate, I ran out of beans this morning.
> 
> So until tomorrow I just get to look at it.


I reckon mine came with a bag of Reiss-beans . . .


----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> I reckon mine came with a bag of Reiss-beans . . .


I assumed they had stopped doing that as mine didn't :/


----------



## Mister_Tad

MildredM said:


> I reckon mine came with a bag of Reiss-beans . . .


No Reiss-beans here :/

I've recently started using airspace containers for storage, and misjudged how much was left in them, leading to this little snafu.


----------



## coffeechap

Postie brought me these today


----------



## Jony

Had a fried back from Indonesia. I asked him to pick me up some beans, got message back saying beans or powder, thought here we go,haha


----------



## 4085

Viva Scandinavian....basically a porcelain copy of a disposable....my bit towards saving the planet....LOL


----------



## Mister_Tad

1.25kg of Rocko Mountain delivered this morning.

First shots through the LR*

Life is good.

(*well, third shot through the LR... I knew I would have to grind finer, but didn't want to overdo it to the point of choking it. First shot through in 17 sec, including PI. I had a sip out of morbid curiosity. It was not good. Second shot better. Third time a charm)


----------



## Scotford

Today was a good day. LCF tamp, sorted.

@joey24dirt has outdone hisself on this badboy!


----------



## xpresso

dfk41 said:


> Viva Scandinavian....basically a porcelain copy of a disposable....my bit towards saving the planet....LOL
> 
> View attachment 39660


You did say you were going all de-caf ........... ??

Jon.


----------



## 4085

I am on decaf and that is decaf in the cup


----------



## Hasi

dfk41 said:


> I am on decaf and that is decaf in the cup


Lent?


----------



## jymbob

Hasi said:


> Lent?


My understanding was he bought it


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Lent?


Yes Dave started quite early.

Jon.


----------



## 9719

Arrived yesterday...ready on the 31st...patience


----------



## cambosheff

NanoTech is Godzilla!

Super impressed with the water dispersion from the group. Best £20 I've spent in a while!


----------



## BaggaZee

These from a new-to-me roaster. A friend imported the beans and I enjoyed the same roasted on an Ikawa Pro so I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## 4085




----------



## MildredM

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 39709


Is your Niche hiding inside there?!!!


----------



## Jony




----------



## Hasi

Jony said:


>


lots of fruit notes in these


----------



## ronsil

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 39710


There you go...........Put it right way up for you


----------



## BaggaZee

eBay knockoff shaker. The surface finish isn't perfect but I'll give it a go for £12.

It's a lovely, tactile thing.


----------



## Hasi

BaggaZee said:


> eBay knockoff shaker. The surface finish isn't perfect but I'll give it a go for £12.
> 
> It's a lovely, tactile thing.


Looks nice, but erm... please forgive my ignorance... what's that supposed to do?


----------



## lhavelund

joey24dirt said:


> A mystery box......


I got a very similar box through today


















Sitting pretty!


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Looks nice, but erm... please forgive my ignorance... what's that supposed to do?


Its an upside down black coffee gloop as it leaves a naked PF but frozen in time ........ or misuse of a 3D printer







.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Its an upside down black coffee gloop as it leaves a naked PF but frozen in time ........ or misuse of a 3D printer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


my thoughts exactly... 

as in "is that all it does?" (M, 1973)


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Looks nice, but erm... please forgive my ignorance... what's that supposed to do?


Put middle bit in left bit & grind coffee into it. Put on right bit, give shake & place on portafilter. Remove top (right) bit & middle bit so grinds fall into basket through hole at bottom of left bit. Simples!


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Put middle bit in left bit & grind coffee into it. Put on right bit, give shake & place on portafilter. Remove top (right) bit & middle bit so grinds fall into basket through hole at bottom of left bit. Simples!


Ah!



Hasi said:


> "is that all it does?"




Jokes aside, thanks for clearing that up for me. Suppose you break up clumps through shaking?


----------



## nigeljh

This from Square Mile...










And not strictly from the postie as I picked this up in Hoxton bakehouse/coffee shop this afternoon...










Should have checked the roasted date on this one!


----------



## @3aan

BaggaZee said:


> eBay knockoff shaker. The surface finish isn't perfect but I'll give it a go for £12.
> 
> It's a lovely, tactile thing.


It took me more than 6 weeks to receive it in the Netherlands. Actually, the fun is over, the Chinese save a sea container destined for Europe mainland, which is shipped to Poland, further distributed to the respective countries, even if you have chosen with an additional payment for faster shipping, that is wasted money, everything in the mass shipment, the shaker has a little more play than the original but is workable with some attention.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

A gold tooth for the La Pav! Aka: brass made single hole steam tip, featuring Mildred's towel in the background.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Always a good day!


----------



## Hardyboater

A Motta 58.4 Tamper and a vst basket. ☺


----------



## catpuccino

jonnycooper29 said:


> Always a good day!


Nice, love the packaging CHC use. Sadly their own subscription deliveries (the 500g, at least) don't come with them so I've never had one!


----------



## Jony

Nice art. Forget the beans


----------



## ronsil

Through the letter box at 5.10 pm:









On the bench 5.50 pm:


----------



## Hardyboater

How long did you wait for the niche?


----------



## ronsil

Had it since last year.

Waited a few weeks for it


----------



## filthynines

Awesome, @ronsil - really look forward to hearing how much you enjoy it.


----------



## ashcroc

ronsil said:


> Through the letter box at 5.10 pm:
> 
> View attachment 39752
> 
> 
> On the bench 5.50 pm:
> 
> View attachment 39753


Is that a shower head next to the decent? If so, it must come in handy for filling the machine.


----------



## ronsil

Had that fitted about 3 years ago to fill the Oracle.

It's fed from a BWT Water Cartridge.


----------



## Wildcat

This month's Secret Stash from Has Bean.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


>


As soon as you found out @DavecUK had one!


----------



## DavecUK

I "almost" want to put up a photo of the POS I got...


----------



## HBLP

MildredM said:


>


Time to add it to your forum signature. I think just infront of the L-R would be perfect


----------



## PPapa

Mildred, we demand answers!


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Mildred, we demand answers!


What's today's date?


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


>


 @MildredM, I am so jealous.

Would you consider doing a swap......


----------



## Saltydog

MildredM said:


> What's today's date?


Very Good


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> What's today's date?


I thought you're too nice to fool others!


----------



## DavecUK

MildredM said:


> What's today's date?


There were 3 huge giveaways that said it couldn't possibly be yours.

https://tineye.com/search/3808b5e81e834002c6977a1bd5bfdfea14941189/?extension_ver=firefox-1.4.0

The others: I just know you wouldn't have plain white 120x120cm white tiles...not even in a utility room....those only belong in cheap rental accommodation, late 50s bathrooms and student halls of residence. The final giveaway...well it's a nastyspresso machine....I don't believe you would knowingly have one in the house.


----------



## coffeechap

DavecUK said:


> There were 3 huge giveaways that said it couldn't possibly be yours.
> 
> https://tineye.com/search/3808b5e81e834002c6977a1bd5bfdfea14941189/?extension_ver=firefox-1.4.0
> 
> The others: I just know you wouldn't have plain white 120x120cm white tiles...not even in a utility room....those only belong in cheap rental accommodation, late 50s bathrooms and student halls of residence. The final giveaway...well it's a nastyspresso machine....I don't believe you would knowingly have one in the house.


Ha ha I thought you were talking about the niche at first!


----------



## MarkyP

These beauties from Korea:


----------



## mvogler

Niche and a new decaf. I think a nice matching pair!


----------



## jj-x-ray

mvogler said:


> Niche and a new decaf. I think a nice matching pair!


Creepily similar fonts


----------



## jymbob

jj-x-ray said:


> Creepily similar fonts


Far too many coffee companies to be found here.


----------



## 9719

hotmetal said:


> That's the first time I've seen tamarind as a tasting note! Are you getting that? Sounds interesting.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry[/quote @hotmetal
> 
> And for a second time...not tried it but from all reports there stuff is top notch
> 
> https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/coffees/408-muhura-lot-948-rwanda


----------



## fatboyslim

Feld47 swiped from the coffee festival by @mrbagel big thank you! Loving the small size compared to the Haus.


----------



## Stanic

fatboyslim said:


> Feld47 swiped from the coffee festival by @mrbagel big thank you! Loving the small size compared to the Haus.


Nice, so you've got both handle styles


----------



## fatboyslim

Stanic said:


> Nice, so you've got both handle styles


Yes, through some nifty negotiating. Came away with a few extras. I can't see my self using the travel handle much though. The long crank handle on the honed top is great. Makes grinding much smoother.


----------



## Badgerman

Thanks @joey24dirt, my new Torr handle is perfect. Much better fit than the original and now a work of art.

Goes nicely with my Mildredm towel and Norvin funnel!


----------



## MildredM

Badgerman said:


> Thanks @joey24dirt, my new Torr handle is perfect. Much better fit than the original and now a work of art.
> 
> Goes nicely with my Mildredm towel and Norvin funnel!


It looks amazing!

And oh look! Your Gaggia logo - pure gold


----------



## joey24dirt

Badgerman said:


> Thanks @joey24dirt, my new Torr handle is perfect. Much better fit than the original and now a work of art.
> 
> Goes nicely with my Mildredm towel and Norvin funnel!


 Very nice indeed. Looks great and I'm so pleased it fits well


----------



## pev

Lots of electronic components via aliexpress for my home-brew PID project...!


----------



## MildredM

Doggy treats in [kind of] coffee bags!!


----------



## PPapa

I hear you... Haha, F***ing hypocrite didn't survive 2 weeks without Acaias.


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> Doggy treats in [kind of] coffee bags!!


Salmon, carrot and turmeric = florescent toe nails


----------



## Stanic

Feld 47 travel

Wow I'm in love, this is a really nice grinder

Now for the painful breaking-in of the burrs procedure


----------



## fatboyslim

Stanic said:


> Feld 47 travel
> 
> Wow I'm in love, this is a really nice grinder
> 
> Now for the painful breaking-in of the burrs procedure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39878


I wondered if the burrs would need less seasoning due to the coating they have


----------



## Stanic

fatboyslim said:


> I wondered if the burrs would need less seasoning due to the coating they have


I hope so







I'm going to put around 2 kilos through


----------



## xpresso

Stanic said:


> Feld 47 travel
> 
> Wow I'm in love, this is a really nice grinder
> 
> Now for the painful breaking-in of the burrs procedure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39878


Does it come with a Euro or UK PLUG ...







.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi

xpresso said:


> Does it come with a Euro or UK PLUG ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


I see what you did there...


----------



## 9719

Thanks to @Hasi these...thanks for a job well done, look forward to trying them out in a couple of days time, assuming they were roasted on the 3rd April.


----------



## Hasi

********** said:


> Thanks to @Hasi these...thanks for a job well done, look forward to trying them out in a couple of days time, assuming they were roasted on the 3rd April.


Oh boy,... 

a bit wrinkly these  will need slightly bigger boxes!

Yep, 3 April is the roast date. And that's how long they've travelled.

Enjoy mate!


----------



## Stanic

@Hasi

nice labels!


----------



## 9719

Hasi said:


> Oh boy,...
> 
> a bit wrinkly these  will need slightly bigger boxes!
> 
> Yep, 3 April is the roast date. And that's how long they've travelled.
> 
> Enjoy mate!


Never mind the wrinkles... its the bean's that count


----------



## xpresso

********** said:


> Never mind the wrinkles... its the bean's that count


Just like an Abacus


----------



## jj-x-ray

Compass booty


----------



## jonnycooper29

Love these mugs! Not quite the same colour as my acme cups, but they have a lovely feel to them!


----------



## Komatoes

What make are the mugs?


----------



## jonnycooper29

Komatoes said:


> What make are the mugs?


Loveramics


----------



## L&R

AL second hand


----------



## MildredM

WHAT


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> WHAT


Aww you bought Minty a new box!


----------



## Jony




----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> WHAT


We're waiting to see the old and new side by side


----------



## Power Freak

MildredM said:


> WHAT


Snap! (Minus the pooch)


----------



## Hasi

Fez said:


> We're waiting to see the old and new side by side


L-R stands for Left-Right, of course.


----------



## Rom

Not today but a few days ago..

Cheers @joey24dirt


----------



## Rom

Pff, wrong way round


----------



## Rom

Some might thinks it's strange that I bought this when my espresso kit is up for sale... but I ordered it a while ago and wanted to honour my order..


----------



## joey24dirt

Rom said:


> Some might thinks it's strange that I bought this when my espresso kit is up for sale... but I ordered it a while ago and wanted to honour my order..


Your the man. Thanks again for sticking to your guns


----------



## Heligan

Snap again!


----------



## Jony

God dam you,haha


----------



## Fez

Come on guys and girls, we want to see more than just the boxes!!


----------



## MildredM

Fez said:


> Come on guys and girls, we want to see more than just the boxes!!


Haha! Managed to get it out the box and that's it so far!!! Going to set to and remove the piston to check for excess grease tomorrow and then maybe . . . Just maybe fire it up before it goes back into storage for a couple of weeks


----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> Haha! Managed to get it out the box and that's it so far!!! Going to set to and remove the piston to check for excess grease tomorrow and then maybe . . . Just maybe fire it up before it goes back into storage for a couple of weeks


I didn't bother removing the piston. I assumed they would've checked for excess grease at the factory


----------



## MildredM

Fez said:


> I didn't bother removing the piston. I assumed they would've checked for excess grease at the factory


I reckon it's worth checking but it's up to you









Didn't @Snakehips find his was greased up to the nines?


----------



## Snakehips

Fez said:


> I didn't bother removing the piston. I assumed they would've checked for excess grease at the factory


Sadly, this is not the case.

It is my experience that a new Londinium will ship with a somewhat excessive level of piston grease, ex-works from the OEM. If left as is, I feel that there is a real likelihood of the shower screen and even the basket becoming at least, partially clogged. In fact, they probably are already, as a result of pre-delivery testing. Londiniums used to ship with the group head disassembled and it was obvious for the customer to see any issue and remedy it if necessary. Now that they ship with the group fully assembled, it is not so obvious.

I would advise any new recipient of an L-R to at the very least, remove the shower screen and, with the machine switched off, pump the lever up and down 20 or 30 times as per Reiss' seal lubrication video. This will drive out excess grease that can then be wiped away at the bottom of the group. Always take care when doing this as the returning lever is a deadly weapon if the group is not pressurised. My preference has always been to remove the piston, remove the OEM grease and then regrease more appropriately, again as per Reiss' video.

That should eliminate any possibility of a new owner having a disappointing early experience with what is otherwise a fabulous machine.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fez

I had no idea.

So as someone who's been using the machine for a little over a month now what would you suggest I do @Snakehips ?

I'm guessing remove the shower screen and check it? Or should i take it apart and re-grease?


----------



## jlarkin

I think Reiss recommended using acetone or something else to remove grease if it got on the shower screen. I read a thread about shower screen popping off, on the Londinium forum, was because it was getting holes blocked.

I'd take it off and have a look but snake might have more specific ideas


----------



## MarkyP

jonnycooper29 said:


> Love these mugs! Not quite the same colour as my acme cups, but they have a lovely feel to them!


Where are these from?


----------



## HBLP

MarkyP said:


> Where are these from?


Look like Loveramics to me, I love my granite Loveramics flat white cups.


----------



## Snakehips

Fez said:


> I had no idea.
> 
> So as someone who's been using the machine for a little over a month now what would you suggest I do @Snakehips ?
> 
> I'm guessing remove the shower screen and check it? Or should i take it apart and re-grease?


 @Fez Well, if you don't think it's broke.... don't fix it!

That said, it would do no harm whatsoever to remove the showerscreen and check it and the bottom of the piston/group for signs of excess grease. With one month of use, I would suggest that most of any excess will have been driven down and, if visible, should be wiped away. Even then it will do no harm to spend a minute giving the lever a few pumps and wiping again if required. If the screen is coated then you will see or feel the grease and as @jlarkin has said, will need to use acetone or some such silicon solvent in order to clean it. There is a bit more leeway if you are using the original screen but, if like many L-R users, you swap out to a 200µ or 35µ screen then, they will be much more susceptible to clogging. Joe is also right that some users will have experienced screens so blocked that they can pop off under the pressure of a group flush. Of course, this can be as a result of their own overly liberal use of grease when re-lubing seals.

I hope that helps.

I wonder if the posts on this might be more useful if we were to have them copied over in the Lever Forum?


----------



## catpuccino

Supplies.


----------



## Jony

Let me know how the coffee goes.^


----------



## adz313

Not postie, but grabbed these while I was in Antibes after trying their coffee in Nice (Baolab for anyone who comes across this in the future!)


----------



## Jony

A little treat.


----------



## catpuccino

.


----------



## Hasi

catpuccino said:


> .


Please tell us how you get along with these! Curious me...


----------



## catpuccino

Hasi said:


> Please tell us how you get along with these! Curious me...


Wil do. Bit of an experiment for me over the coming weeks. I filled one to the brim this morning, 20.5-21g so a nice capacity.


----------



## filthynines

I even went for the colour that I poo-pooed on the first Niche thread as resembling a toilet. Really very impressed with the build quality, and I was surprised to note that the shell is metal and not plastic.

No shots pulled in anger yet, but very much looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## itn

Grinder upgrade.


----------



## ashcroc

filthynines said:


> View attachment 40002
> 
> 
> I even went for the colour that I poo-pooed on the first Niche thread as resembling a toilet.


Can it be plumbed in?


----------



## Jony

Got enough plugs.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Can it be plumbed in?


 a 1" connector should fit over the chute

as a male just be careful with the electric flush while sitting...


----------



## filthynines

Hasi said:


> a 1" connector should fit over the chute
> 
> as a male just be careful with the electric flush while sitting...


Not looking forward to the Rate My Slurry post, tbh...


----------



## jymbob

New tamper. Now all I need is to collect the machine off Joey at the Lever Day!


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> New tamper. Now all I need is to collect the machine off Joey at the Lever Day!


nice!

But do you mean the Londominimum @joey24dirt is gonna win? Sorry pal, not gonna happen... my precious... it's mine!! We will swear on the... on the precious.


----------



## jymbob

Hasi said:


> nice!
> 
> But do you mean the Londominimum @joey24dirt is gonna win? Sorry pal, not gonna happen... my precious... it's mine!! We will swear on the... on the precious.


But, you'll give it to us, precioussss? Because... it's my birthday?? And we wants it!


----------



## Snakehips

A surprise package arrived this morning.









I know from experience that this bears all the hallmarks of a gift from, the ever thoughtful, @MildredM

It will, no doubt, be something appropriate, chosen or crafted with care and, probably, expensive.


----------



## Jony




----------



## DavecUK

Jony said:


>


My mate got something similar, happily swiped it to show me what time it was. I was a bit shocked that it had to be charged every few days.....how far we have come


----------



## Jony

I only got this because I have the previous version, and it's been spot on. About a week with good use before a charge.


----------



## Dr Forinor

Down from a 17g basket. Having to cut down my coffee intake so I thought this would be beneficial in that goal.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> A surprise package arrived this morning.
> 
> View attachment 40010
> 
> 
> I know from experience that this bears all the hallmarks of a gift from, the ever thoughtful, @MildredM
> 
> It will, no doubt, be something appropriate, chosen or crafted with care and, probably, expensive.


 @Snakehips I am sure EVERYONE is just dying to see my generosity for themselves









In other words spill the contents!


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> @Snakehips I am sure EVERYONE is just dying to see my generosity for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words spill the contents!


Well, maybe EVERYONE will have to be patient for half an hour and then, if they're still dying to see your generosity, they can mosey on over to the Bar Towels! thread and find out.

Of course, there could be more to it than just a bar towel.


----------



## PPapa

Jony said:


> I only got this because I have the previous version, and it's been spot on. About a week with good use before a charge.


Yeah, Garmins last a while. I'm thinking of Fenix with sapphire glass now since I had a bit of a mishap on my Forerunner 645M and ended up with a scratched face.


----------



## jymbob

PPapa said:


> Yeah, Garmins last a while. I'm thinking of Fenix with sapphire glass now since I had a bit of a mishap on my Forerunner 645M and ended up with a scratched face.


Have they got replaceable straps these days? A friend of mine was not best pleased when he had to throw his perfectly functional watch away when the rubber strap perished!


----------



## PPapa

jymbob said:


> Have they got replaceable straps these days? A friend of mine was not best pleased when he had to throw his perfectly functional watch away when the rubber strap perished!


I wasn't lucky with Fitbit watches (had few that got replaced due to various issues), but Garmin has never failed. It actually looks like brand new still, after almost a year of use...

They do have spares though.

https://buy.garmin.com/en-GB/GB/c13901-p1.html


----------



## Jony

PPapa said:


> Yeah, Garmins last a while. I'm thinking of Fenix with sapphire glass now since I had a bit of a mishap on my Forerunner 645M and ended up with a scratched face.


Well Amazon have the some Fenix on offer keep your eyes open, mine was on a 12 hour deal. I cycle and run and swim sometimes so it's a good set up, I can buy any watch but this just does what I need it to do. @PPapa


----------



## PPapa

Jony said:


> Well Amazon have the some Fenix on offer keep your eyes open, mine was on a 12 hour deal. I cycle and run and swim sometimes so it's a good set up, I can buy any watch but this just does what I need it to do. @PPapa


Few scratches on the screen don't annoy me too much to be honest, so I'll probably wait until Fenix 6 is out. Or maybe stray to Suunto's.

I am more of a hiker/mountaineer/runner myself, so either Forerunner and GPSMAP 64 suit my needs. The latter is getting battered, but good luck killing it...


----------



## jlarkin

I got some 8oz rCups to try out (and to sell at my events). I like the fact that it has an interesting opening on the top to give more aroma, though I'm still early days in trying it. I'm not an expert at all in this stuff but it was also the "circular economy" and the fact it's partially made from recycled cups and can in the end be recycled that sounded good to me.


----------



## MildredM

jlarkin said:


> I got some 8oz rCups to try out (and to sell at my events). I like the fact that it has an interesting opening on the top to give more aroma, though I'm still early days in trying it. I'm not an expert at all in this stuff but it was also the "circular economy" and the fact it's partially made from recycled cups and can in the end be recycled that sounded good to me.
> 
> View attachment 40028


Haha! Ian uses the grey/blue, he reckons it's ok!


----------



## jlarkin

MildredM said:


> Haha! Ian uses the grey/blue, he reckons it's ok!


Safe to say I won't be using that quote in my marketing campaign


----------



## coffeechap

Ooooooo


----------



## ashcroc

jlarkin said:


> I got some 8oz rCups to try out (and to sell at my events). I like the fact that it has an interesting opening on the top to give more aroma, though I'm still early days in trying it. I'm not an expert at all in this stuff but it was also the "circular economy" and the fact it's partially made from recycled cups and can in the end be recycled that sounded good to me.
> 
> View attachment 40028


The top comes apart for ease of cleaning doesn't it?


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Ooooooo
> 
> View attachment 40030


 already!


----------



## coffeechap

Yep


----------



## coffeechap

Love it in white


----------



## MildredM

It's stunning ^^^ and so good to see a new pro grinder on the forum


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> The top comes apart for ease of cleaning doesn't it?


Yes! It pops off, teaspoon handle under the top and prise it off


----------



## Jony

Thanks to boots, and a itchy finger


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> It's stunning ^^^ and so good to see a new pro grinder on the forum


or two...


----------



## mvogler

Can't wait to try it!


----------



## MarkyP

coffeechap said:


> Love it in white
> 
> View attachment 40032


Now, that does look nice...


----------



## arang

Newbie....preparing for the coffee adventure!


----------



## Hasi

MarkyP said:


> Now, that does look nice...


you mean the flowers don't you?


----------



## MarkyP

Hasi said:


> you mean the flowers don't you?


What else?


----------



## nigeljh

It came yesterday actually but my wife put it to one side as she thought it was a birthday present! Love it! Thanks @MildredM


----------



## coffeechap

Not today but here are the contents of the top box from yesterday

























Anyone that has an hg1 that wants to be able to grind much more consistently and grind lighter roasts with ease, then this is an essential add on, easy to fit, takes around 10 minutes and good support from Dan at WUG


----------



## igm45

coffeechap said:


> Not today but here are the contents of the top box from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 40040
> 
> 
> View attachment 40041
> 
> 
> View attachment 40042
> 
> 
> Anyone that has an hg1 that wants to be able to grind much more consistently and grind lighter roasts with ease, then this is an essential add on, easy to fit, takes around 10 minutes and good support from Dan at WUG


Interesting addition...

Few questions:

1) what's the noise level like?

2) much/any popcorning?

3) how long to grind say 16-18g?


----------



## coffeechap

Noise is the same as when hand grinding so similar noises, the motor on it's own is super quite.

Dan priced a magnetised ring that sits on top of the burr assembly, but popcorning is as it was when hand grinding, however grind speed is now super consistent and you can drop it to super slow which causes less popcorning

Grind time is totally dependant on the speed but at 80 rpm it grinds at 1g per second


----------



## coffeechap

I will start another thread on this modification


----------



## Hasi

what could it be?!


----------



## MarkyP

Hasi said:


> what could it be?!


TRV for a radiator?


----------



## Hasi

MarkyP said:


> TRV for a radiator?


 nope

it's heavily coffee-related and the only thing radiating is me


----------



## johnealey

Zm? (guess based on the product code of the burrs?)









John


----------



## nigeljh

Hasi said:


> what could it be?!


Ooh, another ZM?


----------



## Hasi

johnealey said:


> Zm? (guess based on the product code of the burrs?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Ha, you fox!



nigeljh said:


> Ooh, another ZM?


another twin sibling with short but shared heritage... see couple posts above! 

Thanks so much @coffeechap for sorting out!!


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> Ha, you fox!
> 
> another twin sibling with short but shared heritage... see couple posts above!
> 
> Thanks so much @coffeechap for sorting out!!


Is that to go with your new LR ?


----------



## MarkyP

hasi said:


> nope
> 
> it's heavily coffee-related and the only thing radiating is me


lol!


----------



## filthynines

Some supplies from Crankhouse. Unusually for Dave the roast date is between a week and ten days ago, which would usually be perfect but I've already got about 750g of other stuff on the go...


----------



## itn

Recieved my Tamper kit from Decent Espresso.

Kit inclues cradle, 4 various size baskets from 15g to 22g. Tamper and extra springs.

Bit of a comms issue with the Tamper so now have a v1 and a v2 Tamper that I wanted.


----------



## arang

While waiting for my grinder which will not be ready until May, I couldn't pass up the factory specials after comparing several machines. This arrived yesterday!


----------



## Komatoes

@arang - factory specials? Where do I find them?

Thanks


----------



## arang

@Komatoes - here

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?49412-Vesuvius-Factory-Move-specials


----------



## arang

My Hario grinder broke. Bought the Kinu M47 Traveler as replacement. This is definitely another level!


----------



## salty

arang said:


> My Hario grinder broke. Bought the Kinu M47 Traveler as replacement. This is definitely another level!


Nice  the difference must be amazing


----------



## arang

salty said:


> Nice  the difference must be amazing


Yes, huge favorable difference and loving it so far. It is still a chore grinding 18g espresso for Vesuvius though it was worse on the Hario!


----------



## mcrmfc

arang said:


> My Hario grinder broke. Bought the Kinu M47 Traveler as replacement. This is definitely another level!


Great stuff...took my new traveller away recently and defo noticed improvement for espresso once it had 500g or so through it so you should see even more of an improvement in the coming weeks.


----------



## lee1980

Looks really good, For nearly £200 I guess should be, how would it be for daily use in work? I have the cafflano one was about £60 or so, works ok but just not get a fine enough grind I find.


----------



## arang

mcrmfc said:


> Great stuff...took my new traveller away recently and defo noticed improvement for espresso once it had 500g or so through it so you should see even more of an improvement in the coming weeks.


Thanks for sharing and looking forward to it. Building up some muscle along the way.


----------



## Les996

Well I actually picked up the 'V' on Saturday but had to wait for my Niche to arrive today along with a borrowed tamper to get me going.

I can't wait to pull my first shot and re-learn my frothing techniques on the lovely 'V'









Many thanks to @Planter and @jaffro


----------



## Jony

Nice set up, that would be "steaming/stretching" haha enjoy the Niche


----------



## Les996

Jony said:


> Nice set up, that would be "steaming/stretching" haha enjoy the Niche


lol...yes indeed! Got it right on the BE but had time to get it right. I think the speed will be catching me out


----------



## Jony

Les996 said:


> lol...yes indeed! Got it right on the BE but had time to get it right. I think the speed will be catching me out


I am still garbage now.


----------



## jaffro

Les996 said:


> Well I actually picked up the 'V' on Saturday but had to wait for my Niche to arrive today along with a borrowed tamper to get me going.
> 
> I can't wait to pull my first shot and re-learn my frothing techniques on the lovely 'V'
> 
> View attachment 40191
> 
> 
> Many thanks to @Planter and @jaffro


Cracking set up there @Les996. I'm jealous!

Great to meet you earlier. Enjoy getting to grips with the new kit!


----------



## jymbob

Not particularly coffee related, but our new robot companion arrived a few days ago, and he makes swift work of spilled grinds.

We're treating him well, so we hope we won't be treated too harshly after the machine uprising.


----------



## Les996

jaffro said:


> Cracking set up there @Les996. I'm jealous!
> 
> Great to meet you earlier. Enjoy getting to grips with the new kit!


likewise @jaffro. I just got the hang of the last one...start all over again lol


----------



## MildredM

jymbob said:


> Not particularly coffee related, but our new robot companion arrived a few days ago, and he makes swift work of spilled grinds.
> 
> We're treating him well, so we hope we won't be treated too harshly after the machine uprising.


Ron started here last week! I always thought robot vacs were a joke but I am really impressed!


----------



## jymbob

MildredM said:


> Ron started here last week! I always thought robot vacs were a joke but I am really impressed!


I think it's a bit like having a dishwasher: it's something you _could_ do yourself, but the feeling of just telling something else to do it for you is hard to beat, even if it might not do it quite as well.

NB: you're brave having a robot hoover and a dog: I've seen some horror scenes where a little "present" gets destributed all around the house!


----------



## MildredM

jymbob said:


> I think it's a bit like having a dishwasher: it's something you _could_ do yourself, but the feeling of just telling something else to do it for you is hard to beat, even if it might not do it quite as well.
> 
> NB: you're brave having a robot hoover and a dog: I've seen some horror scenes where a little "present" gets destributed all around the house!


Oh NO!! Ron is far too well behaved to produce presents  and Minty hasn't ever . . . !!!

It's amazing how many other jobs I'm getting done now I'm not having to run the hoover round!


----------



## Hasi

Nobody liked my 10-year-old Roberto upstairs, so it's roaming about the roastery now. Oh how do I love just putting it on and leaving the mess behind...!


----------



## nigeljh

Not so much the postie, more "What did the @coffeechap bring me today"!!

I didn't make the meet up, but at least I got the grinder. It's quite a beast but I've secreted it in the corner so hopefully nobody will notice


----------



## Jony

Thanks @MildredM


----------



## MildredM

nigeljh said:


> Not so much the postie, more "What did the @coffeechap bring me today"!!
> 
> I didn't make the meet up, but at least I got the grinder. It's quite a beast but I've secreted it in the corner so hopefully nobody will notice


What grinder


----------



## MildredM

Jony said:


> Thanks @MildredM


Fab!! Thanks


----------



## nigeljh

MildredM said:


> What grinder


It worked!!


----------



## coffeechap

nigeljh said:


> Not so much the postie, more "What did the @coffeechap bring me today"!!
> 
> I didn't make the meet up, but at least I got the grinder. It's quite a beast but I've secreted it in the corner so hopefully nobody will notice


All I can see is a set of scales and a kettle


----------



## Fez

coffeechap said:


> All I can see is a set of scales and a kettle


And some garlic hanging on the wall


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> All I can see is a set of scales and a kettle


Oh come on, there's a wee coffee grinder there. Worth every penny of the £34.50


----------



## Les996

Jony said:


> Thanks @MildredM


Now I have upgraded I can start looking at these, hope to buy sometime soon


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Oh come on, there's a wee coffee grinder there. Worth every penny of the £34.50


I can see some dodgy plastering.. and a bit of dust in the counter..


----------



## nigeljh

Rhys said:


> I can see some dodgy plastering.. and a bit of dust in the counter..


It's just the *ahem* reflections!! I'll give you the dodgy plastering, not guilty - would be a lot worse if I'd done it!!


----------



## Saltydog

nigeljh said:


> Not so much the postie, more "What did the @coffeechap bring me today"!!
> 
> I didn't make the meet up, but at least I got the grinder. It's quite a beast but I've secreted it in the corner so hopefully nobody will notice


I'm interested to know what you weigh with the scales on the wall surely that's not the best way to use them


----------



## nigeljh

Saltydog said:


> I'm interested to know what you weigh with the scales on the wall surely that's not the best way to use them


Ha! I wondered why things kept falling off


----------



## Rhys

nigeljh said:


> It's just the *ahem* reflections!! I'll give you the dodgy plastering, not guilty - would be a lot worse if I'd done it!!


I don't want it







People will think I've done it..


----------



## joey24dirt

Rhys said:


> I don't want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People will think I've done it..


Could be worse. You could've had the plastered plasterer I had


----------



## Rhys

joey24dirt said:


> Could be worse. You could've had the plastered plasterer I had


.. I heard..










You made him a cake didn't you?


----------



## Hasi

nigeljh said:


> Not so much the postie, more "What did the @coffeechap bring me today"!!
> 
> I didn't make the meet up, but at least I got the grinder. It's quite a beast but I've secreted it in the corner so hopefully nobody will notice


Welcome to the club mate!

Does it still read Toffee Chipz?


----------



## nigeljh

Hasi said:


> Welcome to the club mate!
> 
> Does it still read Toffee Chipz?


Yes!! I might leave it


----------



## Hasi

nigeljh said:


> Yes!! I might leave it


You got to!!!  That's a piece of history there!


----------



## 9719

@nigeljh what scales are those and how good are they for brewing? Obviously they come with some special magic coating, how does that effect them during normal usage? Thanks


----------



## nigeljh

********** said:


> @nigeljh what scales are those and how good are they for brewing? Obviously they come with some special magic coating, how does that effect them during normal usage? Thanks


Those are the Hario ones, I've had them for 6/7 years with no problems, except once when they got quite wet and I thought I'd killed them, but they recovered after a day or two. Think I got them from SquareMile.

They are very accurate (0.1g up to 200g, then 0.5g up to 500g), not especially fast but plenty fast enough for brewed coffee.


----------



## DavecUK

I have had a few things in the post, but until I have either used them or earned them (soon Mildred), I don't post about them.

Been using this little guy and I like it....quite a lot. It's from Planetary design (who make the Airscape containers). Rodney from Bella Barista sent it to me to try out and see what I thought. I had if for 2 or 3 weeks and I only got round to this one a few days ago. It does what it says on the tin. Even better I turned it upside down, expecting it to leak....and it doesn't. Whether it would in a bag inverted after 5 or 10 minutes, I have no idea but a 30 second inversion over sink and nothing came out. Seems like PD make decent stuff. I have not taken any photos of the inside yet, the idea is simple but clever and you can brew for as long as you need to (thanks @MWJB), then stop the infusion using the plunger.









I see it having a few uses (from my own perspective...rushing in the morning to drop kids to school, grind, place coffee in filter unit, cream and sweetener in body...hot water, twist lock cap and go, at some point in journey press plunger...then sip and enjoy. Or for those longer journeys and days out, you can at least get one large (16 oz) coffee or 470ml in new money. It seems to keep the coffee hot for ages, but I need to do some real testing and leave it for a 3+ hours and see how it goes. I think if you were somewhere where the plunger/filter unit could be washed out and you had access to hot water (e.g. in an office) then a bit of grinding at home and a small container could give you coffee all day. If there is no hot water I suppose a large flask full of boiling water would do the job, fortunately I retired 15 years ago and don't have to suffer corporate coffee machines..

They mention cold brew, so I'm going to give that a go tonight


----------



## DavecUK

Normal captcha cock up, when I try and edit, I see a blank post, so uneditable. This all too often happens if there is an image. I wanted to add that depending on grind size, you can get some fines in the bottom, so I never drink the last dregs. This is despite the metal filter being very fine indeed. I really should perhaps grind a bit coarser and steep for even longer. Mark has said up to 20 or 30 minutes can be fine.


----------



## lee1980

Looks good is it easily available in UK?


----------



## MildredM

Just beans here, HasBean SSSSS. But . . . I have a birthday next week


----------



## Jollybean

Ooh exciting! More toys for us all to drool over then?


----------



## El carajillo

Is it an important one


----------



## 4085

El carajillo said:


> Is it an important one


Dare I say they are all important once you reach a certain age......LOL


----------



## jonnycooper29

Can't wait to get stuck into these beans!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Just beans here, HasBean SSSSS. But . . . I have a birthday next week


Happy 21st (again) for next week!


----------



## MildredM

El carajillo said:


> Is it an important one


"One should never trust a woman who tells one her real age. A woman who would tell one that would tell one anything."

All my important ones are behind me!!! The ones ahead don't count


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> "One should never trust a woman who tells one her real age. A woman who would tell one that would tell one anything."
> 
> All my important ones are behind me!!! The ones ahead don't count


They just become more precious


----------



## jymbob

There are children's books, and there are children's books. Mac Barnett and Jon Klassen only make books in the latter category.

Circle arrived this week, Triangle and Square have been around for a while now.

(If I'm going to read from the same selection of books every night, I'm going to do my best to stack the deck in favour of ones I actually enjoy)


----------



## DavecUK

lee1980 said:


> Looks good is it easily available in UK?


Dunno to be honest, you can give Bella Barista a try to see if they are stocking it, although Rodney sent it to me for a look to see if I thought it was any good..I have not used many of this type of thing, but it seemed as well designed as their Airscape containers. Of course for me using it by placing it under the Osmio unit and hitting the boiling water button makes it rather easy. The only issue I have with it is forgetting to add my sweetener and double cream first


----------



## Komatoes

I've had a Planetary Design "Double Shot" for years. It works well but isn't spill proof. I use mine at work. Planetary Design kit isn't that easy to find. It's an American company.


----------



## MildredM

jymbob said:


> There are children's books, and there are children's books. Mac Barnett and Jon Klassen only make books in the latter category.
> 
> Circle arrived this week, Triangle and Square have been around for a while now.
> 
> (If I'm going to read from the same selection of books every night, I'm going to do my best to stack the deck in favour of ones I actually enjoy)


They sound great







and as they get older you've got the wonderful 'The Dot and the Line' to look forward to


----------



## MildredM

Jollybean said:


> Ooh exciting! More toys for us all to drool over then?


I was reminded of the world famous CFUK quiz, post 2, Q1 today for some reason . . .

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37456-COFFEE-PERSONALITY-QUIZ!-Give-It-Your-Best-Shot!


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> There are children's books, and there are children's books. Mac Barnett and Jon Klassen only make books in the latter category.
> 
> Circle arrived this week, Triangle and Square have been around for a while now.
> 
> (If I'm going to read from the same selection of books every night, I'm going to do my best to stack the deck in favour of ones I actually enjoy)


awww great! Love children's books


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> I was reminded of the world famous CFUK quiz, post 2, Q1 today for some reason . . .
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37456-COFFEE-PERSONALITY-QUIZ!-Give-It-Your-Best-Shot!


Answer D....


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Answer D....


Is the WRONG answer


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Is the WRONG answer


Your an a b c all included aren't you ? POOR POOR Ian


----------



## Jollybean

I do hope Ian has been paying attention for his sake


----------



## IamOiman

I have just returned to Italy last Thursday, and I picked up this 1964 Faema President in the town I live in. I have been looking at this listing for about a month now and decided to go through with it as we are moving out this summer and we will get free shipping back to our house, which would save me at least €1000 with my multiple machines sitting in the apartment! Got a pretty decent price, and I got the seller to quickly accept my offer in cash. 1400 euro in campania is almost 2 months of wages on average, and cash is king there!

Everything is present but the mercury pressurestat and neon light in the back (the wiring is still there for it). One portafilter is original with a chipped bakelite handle and another is a reproduction, as is the steam arms and manometer. One oddity is the copper tube connecting the boiler to the manometer is snipped, presumably with the original one! There is some rust on the frame but I can have it sandblasted when I strip everything off the frame. The chrome is very decent as well, and will not do any rechroming besides maybe the handles, which have some rust on them. The back glass frame isn't cracked but there is some flaking with the decal. The cup panel on top is flawless which is a nice plus. I will obviously need to replace all the gaskets but nothing that is unobtanium (unlike my gaggia) is missing, which is nice. When I return to the states this and my Gaggia Tell will be restored. I estimate a few hundred to fully get it running again. Just for kicks I weighed the drip tray, which clocks in a little under 5 pounds.


----------



## mcrmfc

IamOiman said:


> I have just returned to Italy last Thursday, and I picked up this 1964 Faema President in the town I live in.


Stunning, chapeau (or the Italian equivalent) sir!


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> Dare I say they are all important once you reach a certain age......LOL


Or disposition


----------



## Hasi

Pimpima Stage 1










Whodunit?!


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> Pimpima Stage 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodunit?!


Very nice , will they fit your next machine ? Have you ordered it ?


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Very nice , will they fit your next machine ? Have you ordered it ?


I. Must. Resist.


----------



## DavecUK

Hasi said:


> Pimpima Stage 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodunit?!


This above was exactly the intention for the Minima, very basic knobs and handles, nothing threadlocked in, just so the user can customise, it looks very nice indeed.


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Pimpima Stage 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodunit?!


Oh wow they look great. Thanks for taking the leap. I'd completely forgot about them haha


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Pimpima Stage 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodunit?!


Fab! Really suits your machine


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> I. Must. Resist.


Resistance is futile


----------



## Saltydog

Hasi said:


> Pimpima Stage 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodunit?!


Mmmm Sherluck hat on the evidence recycled laminated wood, the card with the Avatar behind mmm.

Got it it was the Vicar !

Am I right is there a prize ?

Come one on the suspense is killing me......


----------



## Jony

I will say it Nice Nob's


----------



## coffeechap

Jony said:


> I will say it Nice Nob's


 A lot of people thought it!


----------



## Jony

They did, didn't wan to lower the tone so I made it plural.


----------



## MildredM

^^^ no one said that when my saw my photo of new bits


----------



## Jony

MildredM said:


> ^^^ no one said that when my saw my photo of new bits


Don't be Gel.


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> ^^^ no one said that when my saw my photo of new bits


I missed the initial delivery of yours. Are they walnut?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> ^^^ no one said that when my saw my photo of new bits


thought I did...


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> ^^^ no one said that when my saw my photo of new bits


No because yours would have read nice wood!


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I missed the initial delivery of yours. Are they walnut?


Thuya burr


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Thuya burr


It's beautiful. Nice knobs


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> It's beautiful. Nice knobs


Thank you 

It's always nice to receive a compliment, even at my age 

Oh!!! You mean the L-R knobs and handles


----------



## PPapa

The stash from this week. The three left ones are from Utrecht/Amsterdam and the three on the right are from Glasgow Coffee Festival.


----------



## catpuccino

PPapa said:


> The stash from this week. The three left ones are from Utrecht/Amsterdam and the three on the right are from Glasgow Coffee Festival.


What's the far right one? Would have liked to have gone myself but have been away this weekend.


----------



## PPapa

catpuccino said:


> What's the far right one? Would have liked to have gone myself but have been away this weekend.


It's a washed Rwandan from Kiss the Hippo Coffee Roaster. The front logo is from Space Speciality Coffee House, Glasgow based cafe (they don't roast their own beans AFAIK).

I did participate in a game where you got three filter coffees and origins - you had to match them. I lost as I somehow mixed up the Kenya and El Salvador ones as I thought I tasted some grapefruits in the El Salvadorian







. The Brazilian one was another in the mix. Still got a wee bag for free!


----------



## Bullit

A wee espresso collection from Compass, ordered and received in less that 24 hours


----------



## icom102

How do you buy a Niche grinder


----------



## Planter

icom102 said:


> How do you buy a Niche grinder


https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/niche-zero-the-best-conical-burr-coffee-grinder#/


----------



## ashcroc

icom102 said:


> How do you buy a Niche grinder


Still through indiegogo at the moment.


----------



## malling

Looking forward to test BH cupping bowls


----------



## garethuk

A very exciting arrival in the post today, first coffee from Cartwheel Coffee...


----------



## Jony

My Sub.


----------



## garethuk

very nice!


----------



## garethuk

malling said:


> Looking forward to test BH cupping bowls


what coffee company is that?


----------



## Marocchino

Just took delivery of a Kilo bag of Teifi Organic single origin Colombian beans. As Teifi Coffee is within my area - they delivered for free. Notice they do free delivery on interweb orders comprising 3 or more 227g packs. They ensure beans are within 10 days of being roasted. Good to find a local roaster.


----------



## Bellypopper

Postie bought me a 54mm calibrated Tamper from Amazon... its just a pity I needed a 53mm one instead


----------



## HBLP

@garethuk It's Gardelli https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/


----------



## garethuk

thank you.


----------



## EricC

Many thanks @*MildredM*









Perfect


----------



## MildredM

EricC said:


> Many thanks @*MildredM*
> 
> View attachment 40307
> 
> 
> Perfect


Fantastic! Are you happy with the size of the logos? Any smaller and I felt they would lose something, personally


----------



## EricC

Yes,very pleased with them


----------



## Hardyboater

Just a new group head gasket for my gaggia classic.


----------



## jymbob

IMS screen and Cafelat gasket


----------



## Jony

Cheers @MildredM


----------



## Bullit

A lovely green pitcher


----------



## MildredM

What a wonderful stash of winnings - well, we didn't exactly WIN, but we feel like we have!!

Those wonderful people at Dog & Hat  

Thank you VERY much indeed - two fantastic new roasters to try and something for Minty too! You are WONDERFUL


























@DogandHat


----------



## igm45

A new razor!

Thanks @rob177palmer


----------



## ashcroc

igm45 said:


> A new razor!
> 
> Thanks @rob177palmer


If you want to practice without cutting yourself, try shaving a balloon.

Next step is a proper straight razor!


----------



## Hasi

igm45 said:


> A new razor!
> 
> Thanks @rob177palmer


 @joey24dirt to the rescue!!!


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> If you want to practice without cutting yourself, try shaving a balloon.
> 
> Next step is a proper straight razor!


After few years of butchering my face, I disagree!


----------



## Hasi

Postie aka. DHL decided that my company is closed on a Monday, therefore re-scheduled delivery of some IMS baskets for tomorrow. That's what it says on my Amazon... DHL van turns up every other day and there's always someone answering the doorbell. Makes you wonder where they get their ideas from for inventing their own truths.


----------



## Junglebert

Two parcels today, one from the good people @DogandHat, and one from somewhere else. Both very welcome!


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> After few years of butchering my face, I disagree!


There's a reason why I grew a beard!


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> There's a reason why I grew a beard!


+1


----------



## igm45

Junglebert said:


> Two parcels today, one from the good people @DogandHat, and one from somewhere else. Both very welcome!


What Komado is that?


----------



## Hasi

Everybody knows the moon is made of cheese...



Junglebert said:


>


No crackers, Gromit! We've forgotten the crackers!!


----------



## MarkyP




----------



## MildredM

I've succumbed




































Thanks for the speedy service @bellabarista and with a fabulous CFUK discount too


----------



## catpuccino

All roasted 3 - 5th May, so they're ready to go...sadly I've just moved and my kitchen is....not assembled....


----------



## Power Freak

"I find your lack of faith disturbing"










EDIT: Finally fixed the image


----------



## DavecUK

I wish....been waiting too long...one day perhaps...my fault for continually saying, "it's still too big"


__
https://flic.kr/p/ALQ4Gv








vostok 1gr.18 by davecorbey, on Flickr


----------



## M_H_S

Is that an LCD interface? And two steam wands? So refreshing for body shapes to depart from the conventional boxy design.



DavecUK said:


> I wish....been waiting too long...one day perhaps...my fault for continually saying, "it's still too big"
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ALQ4Gv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostok 1gr.18 by davecorbey, on Flickr


----------



## PPapa

M_H_S said:


> Is that an LCD interface? And two steam wands? So refreshing for body shapes to depart from the conventional boxy design.


I's reminiscent to something else...










Except that KVDW looks fantastic unlike that monstrosity.


----------



## DavecUK

PPapa said:


> I's reminiscent to something else...
> 
> Except that KVDW looks fantastic unlike that monstrosity.


Good job the render is over a year old then....what do you think would improve the looks?


----------



## PPapa

DavecUK said:


> Good job the render is over a year old then....what do you think would improve the looks?


I am not a designer and it's a personal taste of course (I like how LMLM looks like in person, for example).

I don't like the leaning forward design as it looks like it's vomiting Bender from Futurama. There's nothing that balances the forward leaning body. The diagonal line in the body is just emphasising that.

There's also far too much going on with various shapes and nothing to contribute to the balance. The knobs/steam wand just looks out of place as well. Rocket, for example, has round legs, levers, etc. that suit somewhat oversized round knobs.

To me it's just a shed-made machine out of spare parts. Not to be confused with KVDW bicycle machine, of course...


----------



## coffeechap

DavecUK said:


> I wish....been waiting too long...one day perhaps...my fault for continually saying, "it's still too big"
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ALQ4Gv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vostok 1gr.18 by davecorbey, on Flickr


Shouldn't we start a new thread on this, CFUK help needed designing and developing new lever machine, here's a novelty do some beta testing, get some out to forum members at a "reduced" price and then get ACS to sell direct on the forum as ex demo machines! Wait..........


----------



## 4085

One of the reasons I choose the Nota over many other machines, was the fact it was not stainless steel. The thought of all that polishing makes me shudder!


----------



## DavecUK

coffeechap said:


> Shouldn't we start a new thread on this, CFUK help needed designing and developing new lever machine, here's a novelty do some beta testing, get some out to forum members at a "reduced" price and then get ACS to sell direct on the forum as ex demo machines! Wait..........


Your welcome too do that CC, think you will have a long wait for a machine though....I'm not holding my breath. You are of course implying the Minima (which was the only machine actually beta tested by 4 forum members at a reduced price), is being sold on the forum as ex demo machines? That's not actually true is it, no ex demo Minimas have been sold by ACS. You must have a huge problem with ACS or me for some reason?


----------



## coffeechap

DavecUK said:


> Your welcome too do that CC, think you will have a long wait for a machine though....I'm not holding my breath. You are of course implying the Minima (which was the only machine actually beta tested by 4 forum members at a reduced price), is being sold on the forum as ex demo machines? That's not actually true is it, no ex demo Minimas have been sold by ACS. You must have a huge problem with ACS or me for some reason?


Oh I thought ACS sell the Vesuvius, don't have a problem with them or you ( they should be forum sponsors though, apologies if they already are?)


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Shouldn't we start a new thread on this, CFUK help needed designing and developing new lever machine


I'd actually love getting into this.

Been designing for Italian manufacturers before









Other than that, postie dropped off these...










...I'll get in touch with Billie Joe Armstrong anytime soon for it looks like I might need a basket case.


----------



## DavecUK

coffeechap said:


> Oh I thought ACS sell the Vesuvius, don't have a problem with them or you ( they should be forum sponsors though, apologies if they already are?)


I certainly told them they needed to be and they were. I don't know if it's expired yet, whether they renewed it or not, or forgot during the factory move....you need to ask them/Glenn if they are still advertisers if you have a concern.

I don't really get involved in any of that. If they are not advertisers, then they shouldn't be selling any Vesuvius machines on the forum/forum deals and simply sell them via the normal retail routes.


----------



## xpresso

Well that machine looks like a very early Commodore Green screen computer monitor with knobs and levers....



 

Jon.


----------



## coffeechap

DavecUK said:


> I certainly told them they needed to be and they were. I don't know if it's expired yet, whether they renewed it or not, or forgot during the factory move....you need to ask them/Glenn if they are still advertisers if you have a concern.
> 
> I don't really get involved in any of that. If they are not advertisers, then they shouldn't be selling any Vesuvius machines on the forum/forum deals and simply sell them via the normal retail routes.


Like is said apologies if they are, it's not showing on paolos profile


----------



## PPapa

30 dollar pitcher that ended up costing me £70 . Not happy! Although the jug itself is nice...

I really should have just bought a Jibbijug.


----------



## Junglebert

igm45 said:


> What Komado is that?


It's a rebadged La Hacienda from Aldi, a bargain.


----------



## DavecUK

coffeechap said:


> Like is said apologies if they are, it's not showing on paolos profile


I have no idea what shows on the profiles, like I say I don't really enjoy getting involved in that sort of thing (admin and all that is boring) and have no idea how Glen manages things regarding renewal reminders, or whether they get sent. Certainly Paolo has been tied up for months with the factory move and getting the new factory ready so they (and all the equipment and people) can move in. I have not communicated with him for quite a while and guess that he would not have it uppermost in his mind. I sent him a skype message to see if he has renewed...but really it's down to @Glenn and him, not me....

I simply wanted to clear up the point that the machine Betas were for the Minima and that is being sold through retailers.....not a few cheap betas to forum members to then be sold on the forum later as a production machine. The Minima is a machine with retailers and being actively sold by them. Unlike the V which wasn't really actively being sold and would simply form an expensive collection of parts in a factory inventory..this ended up benefiting forum members greatly and is a small production run hand built (very expensive to build) machine.

The 1 group Vostock render is a bit of an in joke really, it's a very old render the machine is quite different but exists only in cyberspace. It's years away. I am in fact still waiting for a steel girder built open test frame....for individual boiler and saturated lever group thermal tests. I don't expect that this side of Christmas either! If he waits long enough I will have my bus pass!


----------



## igm45

Speaking of V's......









Thank you again @Rom


----------



## Rom

igm45 said:


> Speaking of V's......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again @Rom


Nice to meet you, enjoy the coffee


----------



## rob177palmer

Junglebert said:


> Two parcels today, one from the good people @DogandHat, and one from somewhere else. Both very welcome!


Please start a thread on Kamado experiences - I am working up to a purchase of similar in a week or two when I work out how to build the table to house mine.

Be excited to hear how you get on


----------



## Junglebert

rob177palmer said:


> Please start a thread on Kamado experiences - I am working up to a purchase of similar in a week or two when I work out how to build the table to house mine.
> 
> Be excited to hear how you get on


Will do, I seasoned it on Monday, and will be using tonight for the first time.


----------



## igm45

A new bar towel from @MildredM!









Pride of place next to one of the originals!


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> A new bar towel from @MildredM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pride of place next to one of the originals!


And pride of place next to your fab new machine


----------



## MildredM

And a nifty couple of measuring spoons have just arrived - one to use with the Airscape's of beans and the other for catching tail ends . . .










They are weighty and well finished 










*tried to find them locally as I hate buying anything from Amazon if I can help it but ended up having to in the end:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Uarter-Coffee-Measuring-Stainless-Endurance/dp/B0769CKMCN


----------



## CalumY

Not quite the postie but my beloved DPD man bought me this today, how nice of him!










3 shots attempted so far, 2 unsucessful first was over pulled and was very bitter, 2nd was under done and came out very sour. Fluked my matest one and it came out miles better than my nespresso I upgraded from.


----------



## xpresso

CalumY said:


> Not quite the postie but my beloved DPD man bought me this today, how nice of him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 shots attempted so far, 2 unsucessful first was over pulled and was very bitter, 2nd was under done and came out very sour. Fluked my matest one and it came out miles better than my nespresso I upgraded from.


You'll know when your on the yellow brick road and once there its a bit of fine tuning and finding a bean that suits your pallet and those who share the driving







.

Jon.


----------



## nigeljh

MildredM said:


> And a nifty couple of measuring spoons have just arrived - one to use with the Airscape's of beans and the other for catching tail ends . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are weighty and well finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tried to find them locally as I hate buying anything from Amazon if I can help it but ended up having to in the end:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Uarter-Coffee-Measuring-Stainless-Endurance/dp/B0769CKMCN


Is it just me or do links often not open properly in Tapatalk?

I get a server not responding for redirect.viglink.com

If do a longpress on the link and open in Safari/Chrome it's fine


----------



## MildredM

nigeljh said:


> Is it just me or do links often not open properly in Tapatalk?
> 
> I get a server not responding for redirect.viglink.com
> 
> If do a longpress on the link and open in Safari/Chrome it's fine


Hmmm that link works for me, but some links won't open in TT . . . . It's odd!


----------



## igm45

Junglebert said:


> It's a rebadged La Hacienda from Aldi, a bargain.


Cheers, one of my colleagues has just ordered one too!


----------



## igm45

PPapa said:


> 30 dollar pitcher that ended up costing me £70 . Not happy! Although the jug itself is nice...
> 
> I really should have just bought a Jibbijug.


How did that happen?


----------



## PPapa

igm45 said:


> How did that happen?


The first I received had slight imperfections, so I received a second one. I got charged VAT (£8.5) and Royal Mail handling fees (£8) for both parcels. Add in shipping costs and here we are... I might stick the first one for sale as I really don't need two.

I can't fault the jugs though! Quite happy with them. They're apparently made by Fellow which I always regarded quite well too.


----------



## Jony




----------



## catpuccino




----------



## Jony

MM that looks tasty


----------



## Rhys

Yay, double package


----------



## Tiny tamper

Have you had either of them before?


----------



## Rhys

Tiny tamper said:


> Have you had either of them before?


Me? Nope. Just trying the El Diamante..


----------



## Jony

I forgot to get the Amaluza. The Peru I can't wait to try in the morning @Rhys


----------



## Rhys

Jony said:


> I forgot to get the Amaluza. The Peru I can't wait to try in the morning @Rhys


The Ngororero looks interesting, though not too keen on cherries.


----------



## Nicknak

@MildredM my parcel arrived this morning all safe and sound . Thank you


----------



## Sparkyx

Thank you @MildredM


----------



## Junglebert

OK, it wasn't the postie, it was a farmer in a Hilux pulling a trailer, but we've got new arrivals. 9 ewes and 18 lambs, black faced Leicester/ Scottish blue faced crosses. They make right racket!


----------



## MildredM

Squidgy gaskets and a shiny new shower screen


----------



## MildredM

And a machine duvet towel ready to be embroidered, and the most used thread colours!










@Nicknak


----------



## Batian

Collected rather than Postie delivered.

Should provide a few hours amusement for a couple of forum members and myself!


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> Squidgy gaskets and a shiny new shower screen


Will be interested to see how you get on with the silicone gaskets as well as the IMS 200um (?) screen.


----------



## Hasi

Junglebert said:


> OK, it wasn't the postie, it was a farmer in a Hilux pulling a trailer, but we've got new arrivals. 9 ewes and 18 lambs, black faced Leicester/ Scottish blue faced crosses. They make right racket!


awww!

But be aware that they do drink a whole lot of coffee in the mornings. Especially the black faced ones.

We have a bunch of Valais Blacknose populating in-laws' farm next door (currently lambing again). I can absolutely vouch for the correctness of my above statement.


----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> Squidgy gaskets and a shiny new shower screen


I've wanted to try silicon for a while now. Which ones did you go for @MildredM


----------



## Junglebert

Hasi said:


> awww!
> 
> But be aware that they do drink a whole lot of coffee in the mornings. Especially the black faced ones.
> 
> We have a bunch of Valais Blacknose populating in-laws' farm next door (currently lambing again). I can absolutely vouch for the correctness of my above statement.


Valais are cool sheep


----------



## MildredM

Fez said:


> I've wanted to try silicon for a while now. Which ones did you go for @MildredM


Direct from Cafelat


----------



## Fez

MildredM said:


> Direct from Cafelat


Please let us know how you find them


----------



## johnealey

Batian said:


> Collected rather than Postie delivered.
> 
> Should provide a few hours amusement for a couple of forum members and myself!
> 
> View attachment 40368


Sarah's already very pleased about the bag on the right, was getting very twitchy when told her had roasted the last but one kilo of Tweega last weekend









John


----------



## garethuk

@Jony @catpuccino

Have either of you tried your 'Square Mile' coffee yet? I haven't bought from them before.


----------



## Jony

garethuk said:


> @Jony @catpuccino
> 
> Have either of you tried your 'Square Mile' coffee yet? I haven't bought from them before.


I have. Did a Pour over this morning not sorted that, Cuts through milk the Negerero one quite nice, might have to use bottled for for Pour over.


----------



## Rhys

Made a Chemex of the Amaluza earlier 20g into 300g in 3'40. Quite clean and smoothish. Sort of getting some pear but not sure. First go anyway but was quite nice.


----------



## joey24dirt

Frank Green 230ml

Cheers @Scotford for the recommendation.


----------



## catpuccino

joey24dirt said:


> Frank Green 230ml
> 
> Cheers @Scotford for the recommendation.


Love mine, got the same grey with a light grey lid. Not going to keep anything warm for long but that's what a thermos is for, it's a really excellent little travel cup. They also now sell insulated ones I believe.


----------



## Scotford

catpuccino said:


> Love mine, got the same grey with a light grey lid. Not going to keep anything warm for long but that's what a thermos is for, it's a really excellent little travel cup. They also now sell insulated ones I believe.


To be fair, the plastic actually does insulate quite well.


----------



## joey24dirt

I debated between but in the end it was the volume that swung it


----------



## PPapa

The little brother for Londinium WDT 

Will see how 4 prongs compare to 3 wired ones!


----------



## ashcroc

Is that one of the La Pav ones?


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> Is that one of the La Pav ones?


 Yes and no! B Plus who are supposedly a distributor for La Pav had a limited run of La Pav stirrer. Now it just says BPLUS, which is fine with me.

https://www.bplus.biz/products/the-stirrer-for-la-pavoni-machine-bplus

They did not have any more in production, so I hastily bought a silver one... I checked moments later and it said silver ones were sold out! So I might have bought the last one.


----------



## ashcroc

Didn't know they'd done some on their own brand too. Looks like gold & red are sold out too but interested in hearing how it functions as it looks simple to make something similar.


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> Yes and no! B Plus who are supposedly a distributor for La Pav had a limited run of La Pav stirrer. Now it just says BPLUS, which is fine with me.
> 
> https://www.bplus.biz/products/the-stirrer-for-la-pavoni-machine-bplus
> 
> They did not have any more in production, so I hastily bought a silver one... I checked moments later and it said silver ones were sold out! So I might have bought the last one.


 I think I've gone for gold ?


----------



## DanB

garethuk said:


> @Jony @catpuccino Have either of you tried your 'Square Mile' coffee yet? I haven't bought from them before.


Having found a lovely cafe near where I work that sells Square Mile, I'm really enjoying their Sweet Shop blend of 2 Rwandan single origins, one natural processes Huye Mountain and I can't remember the other. It is quite pricey but the bags are 350g. I think they do vary the blend over time. I'm getting really interesting and enjoyable results with espresso, milk based and pour over.

I'm only just learning pour over methods and theory largely from the brilliant threads on here. I never would have guessed how deep this particular rabbit hole goes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas




----------



## DavecUK

Well I finally succumbed and purchased a leveller, groomer, tamper thingy., plus I think I finally earned my two bar towels thank you M. Just the Lelit and Izzo ones to go  for my other 2 dual boiler machines...one day


----------



## Jony

Resistance is futile Dave haha at least you have Air Scape I have yet to get one


----------



## Nicknak

Just a little itsey bitsey towel .. To the front and to the back


----------



## Nicknak

Also the postie brought , a big pile of timber ?

Some Blackwood,Wenge, Wild Mango and Lacewood ......

some Olivewood coming later ..

No Thuya Burr though ..


----------



## joey24dirt

Got me some new scales ?

Also, what the hell is wrong with Tapatalk?!


----------



## MildredM

@Nicknak it looks the business does that ? of course though, we won't tell everyone or they will want half a dozen too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Got me some new scales ?
> 
> Also, what the hell is wrong with Tapatalk?!


 Are you logged in on TT yet? I'm not certain but I don't think it 'backdated', it just kicked off from the time you logged in


----------



## L&R

Lift the cup


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> @Nicknak it looks the business does that ? of course though, we won't tell everyone or they will want half a dozen too!!!!!!!!!


 You nearly got a message for another one . Bruce the puppy thought he should take it off the top and show it around the garden . Lucky I got it before he decided to take it apart to see how it was made ? . He is a monster now as tall as all the others !


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> You nearly got a message for another one . Bruce the puppy thought he should take it off the top and show it around the garden . Lucky I got it before he decided to take it apart to see how it was made ? . He is a monster now as tall as all the others !


 HE DID WHAT ?


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Are you logged in on TT yet? I'm not certain but I don't think it 'backdated', it just kicked off from the time you logged in


Yeah I logged in, but for some reason it's not working properly. Thread titles don't match up to the thread, and some are missing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> HE DID WHAT ?


 He has been suitably spoken to .... I think the spaniel put him up to it ..


----------



## DavecUK

@JonyYou will succumb to the lure that is Airscape


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> Well I finally succumbed and purchased a leveller, groomer, tamper thingy., plus I think I finally earned my two bar towels thank you M. Just the Lelit and Izzo ones to go  for my other 2 dual boiler machines...one day
> 
> View attachment 163


 You're getting all kitted out now - about time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fez

@Jony one day we'll live in a world where everyone has an airscape!


----------



## Jony

I just might have to buy one now.


----------



## Fez

Jony said:


> I just might have to buy one now.


 That's a mistake. Postage is costly, you should buy 2


----------



## Jony

odd that often bought together £64


----------



## coffeechap

joey24dirt said:


> Got me some new scales ?
> 
> Also, what the hell is wrong with Tapatalk?!
> 
> View attachment 168


 Where did you get these joey


----------



## Jony

Some on Amazon

here


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> Where did you get these joey


Yeah just from amazon. I'll send you the link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> Some on Amazon
> here


Yeah those are them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

The one on the right.... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The one on the right....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Any plans for the one on the tray? ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Potentially. Unfortunately the Pro (big one) needs some love - the group needs re-greasing, likewise the steam tap needs some cleaning / lubrication. Nothing more than they though, which is great.

I want to bring the Pro to the same tip top condition as my little one (piccola) and then I want to use the Pro for a few months to see which one I want to keep.

Keep an eye on the FS section around October time 

Interestingly, both were made in 2012. The Pro in February and the Piccola in September. They are literally siblings.


----------



## Jony

It was it was so good last time,I bought more


----------



## PPapa

Jony said:


> It was it was so good last time,I bought more
> [IMG alt="1247075462_2019-05-2314_41_01.thumb.jpg.88ba21ec2956e064c077e8ed9dafcf69.jpg" data-fileid="255"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/1247075462_2019-05-2314_41_01.thumb.jpg.88ba21ec2956e064c077e8ed9dafcf69.jpg[/IMG]


No El Paraiso?


----------



## Jony

Nah,was ok but I like these especially Boozy pears Brazilian


----------



## MildredM

Going for gold ?


----------



## Les996

Thought I would try one of these at £3.98 delivered!...last of the big spenders ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Les996 said:


> Thought I would try one of these at £3.98 delivered!...last of the big spenders ?
> 
> View attachment 269


 Where that from


----------



## Mrboots2u

MildredM said:


> Going for gold ?
> 
> View attachment 267
> 
> 
> View attachment 268


 Havent you got the londinium one already


----------



## MildredM

Mrboots2u said:


> Havent you got the londinium one already


 Yes.


----------



## Les996

Mrboots2u said:


> Where that from


 Ebay - Largemouth Short Coffee dosage cylinder coffee dosage rings Dosing Funnel Useful

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Largemouth-Short-Coffee-dosage-cylinder-coffee-dosage-rings-Dosing-Funnel-Useful/254209922902?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

They have increased the price to £4.11 Bit of a price hike lol


----------



## igm45

Les996 said:


> Ebay - Largemouth Short Coffee dosage cylinder coffee dosage rings Dosing Funnel Useful
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Largemouth-Short-Coffee-dosage-cylinder-coffee-dosage-rings-Dosing-Funnel-Useful/254209922902?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> They have increased the price to £4.11 Bit of a price hike lol


How long did it take to arrive?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Les996

igm45 said:


> How long did it take to arrive?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk
> 
> It took about 3 weeks, a bit long but wasn't in a rush ?


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## igm45

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 282


 Pray do tell, where is this from?

Also, loving the double handed photography...


----------



## Rakesh

Thanks@MildredM it really looks the part!


----------



## igm45

Looks classy as usual @MildredM,

@Rakesh I didn't realise you'd gone over to a minima, how are you getting on with it?


----------



## Rakesh

igm45 said:


> Looks classy as usual @MildredM,
> @Rakesh I didn't realise you'd gone over to a minima, how are you getting on with it?


Yeah I was one of the beta testers so I have a beta machine. I absolutely love mine, it's never skipped a beat and has worked pretty much seamlessly from the day I got it. The shots are very good and there's a fair bit of room for experimentation especially considering it's such a simple machine. Only thing I'd upgrade to would be and LR which I'm a long way from right now.


----------



## jonnycooper29

What a kind postie today! To say I'm excited about my new toy is quite the understatement...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

@jonnycooper29 That is a nice looking La Pavoni , I am guessing that is the new item ..


----------



## jonnycooper29

Nicknak said:


> @jonnycooper29 That is a nice looking La Pavoni , I am guessing that is the new item ..


Pre-mil this one. I'm pretty happy with it, it's not perfect, but I didn't pay through the roof for it so there we go!

Just pulled my first shot and considering the tamper I ordered is currently at my neighbours house (I used the bottom of a herb pot), it was actually drinkable...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick1881

jonnycooper29 said:


> Pre-mil this one. I'm pretty happy with it, it's not perfect, but I didn't pay through the roof for it so there we go!
> 
> Just pulled my first shot and considering the tamper I ordered is currently at my neighbours house (I used the bottom of a herb pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it was actually drinkable...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Herb pot tamper sounds amazing, made me chuckle.


----------



## joey24dirt

The postie has been very nice today ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

Duplicate ?


----------



## Nicknak

Nicknak said:


> Lovely I'm sure I have seen that before , can't place it ? Two in one day .. Mm that didn't go to plan





joey24dirt said:


> The postie has been very nice today ....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

This is looking great


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> This is looking great
> 
> View attachment 300


 Let's share your . . . Anguish/joy ?


----------



## Nicknak

coffeechap said:


> This is looking great
> 
> View attachment 300


 Hope it's not your new ZM


----------



## Craigzad

coffeechap said:


> This is looking great
> 
> View attachment 300


 WTF

Think i would have refused delivery on that looks like it fell off the van got ran over and being used as a football


----------



## bigsav

jonnycooper29 said:


> What a kind postie today! To say I'm excited about my new toy is quite the understatement...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Class!

My Niche arrived a couple of weeks ago and I think I've been totally bitten by the lever bug so hopefully I can grab a La Pavoni over the next couple of months too!

Looking forward to hearing you get on with the Niche/LaPav combo!

Enjoy!


----------



## Jony

Holy shit bombs haha


----------



## coffeechap

On a plus note this was in the battered box!


----------



## ashcroc

coffeechap said:


> On a plus note this was in the battered box!
> 
> View attachment 301


 Is everyone who went to the lever day getting a la pav delivered today? ?

Must've been well packaged to survive that box!


----------



## coffeechap

ashcroc said:


> Is everyone who went to the lever day getting a la pav delivered today? ?
> 
> Must've been well packaged to survive that box!


 No not really everything was soaking wet as the packer decided to leave water in the machine, was really lucky that it did not get completely mullered


----------



## richwade80

ashcroc said:


> Is everyone who went to the lever day getting a la pav delivered today?
> 
> Must've been well packaged to survive that box!


I'm having to make do without a lever. Oh the humanity!

On a plus note I gots me some bank holiday weekend beans. Can't wait to see the niche chew some peaberries.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

richwade80 said:


> I'm having to make do without a lever. Oh the humanity!
> 
> On a plus note I gots me some bank holiday weekend beans. Can't wait to see the niche chew some peaberries.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There's a mint pro in the for sale section. ?


----------



## jonnycooper29

coffeechap said:


> No not really everything was soaking wet as the packer decided to leave water in the machine, was really lucky that it did not get completely mullered


That is very lucky in that case! I felt quite cheeky asking the seller to ensure they package well, I think they took that as a sign to do the opposite the only protection inside the box was two of the tissue papers inserts you get on new shoes

I too was quite lucky!

And my purchase stemmed from the insane jealousy of not going to the lever day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80

ashcroc said:


> There's a mint pro in the for sale section.


I want an LR.... for free preferably. Is that so much to ask for....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

richwade80 said:


> I want an LR.... for free preferably. Is that so much to ask for....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Not for one lucky forum so and so!


----------



## ashcroc

richwade80 said:


> I want an LR.... for free preferably. Is that so much to ask for....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Join the queue!???


----------



## coffeechap

joey24dirt said:


> The postie has been very nice today ....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Toffee chips coughs loudly


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> No not really everything was soaking wet as the packer decided to leave water in the machine, was really lucky that it did not get completely mullered
> 
> View attachment 302
> 
> 
> View attachment 303
> 
> 
> View attachment 304


 Washed machines, is this the new process for posting ?


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Washed machines, is this the new process for posting ?


 Possibly, I think it cuts down on cleaning the other end!


----------



## Komatoes

My first "proper" fresh beans. Looking forward to trying them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Crankhouse are great, I had plenty of other coffee's these seem to work for me.


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> Toffee chips coughs loudly


Yes Dave, thank you very much for sorting. I'd have replied sooner, but the forum is total [email protected] now when using Tapatalk. Love a good "upgrade"

Dave also mentioned I should part ways with my big kit, and concentrate on the smaller set up of niche and Pavoni. Not sure I dare take the leap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Yes Dave, thank you very much for sorting. I'd have replied sooner, but the forum is total [email protected] now when using Tapatalk. Love a good "upgrade"
> 
> Dave also mentioned I should part ways with my big kit, and concentrate on the smaller set up of niche and Pavoni. Not sure I dare take the leap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Why not just move the niche & la pav to the bunker to keep you going while you're playing?


----------



## THR_Crema

Received my first bag of Contact Coffee Co. beans - time for a dial in and try.


----------



## Jony

These last few days.


----------



## Rakesh

Heard good things about this roaster


----------



## garethuk

Rakesh said:


> Heard good things about this roaster


 Let us know what you think of the coffee once you've tried it!


----------



## Rakesh

garethuk said:


> Let us know what you think of the coffee once you've tried it!


I tried the san pascual natural on v60 and it was very good!


----------



## garethuk

Great stuff, always nice to try out a new roaster


----------



## L&R

An old school Major to play with


----------



## Rakesh

WPM x IVY LKY 500ml sharp spout. Finally got a nice milk jug.


----------



## Jony

Soon I hope.


----------



## Dr Forinor




----------



## Junglebert

Nothing coffee related but postie did bring me my Sound Devices Scorpio, should make work a bit more fun for a while


----------



## Jony

Is that your wig at the side,haha


----------



## Junglebert

One of them


----------



## Mrboots2u

Finally @jeebsy starts doing home Cake deliveries


----------



## igm45

These....


----------



## xpresso

I got a couple of those as well ............










Jon.


----------



## Jony




----------



## johnealey

Sarah and Sammy out shopping in B'ham found Yorks on Stephenson street and brought me this back, roasted in house on the 28th:


----------



## xpresso

Mrboots2u said:


> https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/collections/africa/products/extra-dark-wild-ethiopian-highland-500g





igm45 said:


> These....
> 
> View attachment 29437


 Is it assumed we know what these are for .... ???



xpresso said:


> I got a couple of those as well ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon.


 I'll wait and see if anyone is interested what mine are/were for.....

Just an aside ... its a pain in the rectum being necessary to change font size twice in one response ....

@Tait

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

^^^ I didn't like to suggest . . . A pair of feet to fit somewhere, but where ?


----------



## igm45

xpresso said:


> Is it assumed we know what these are for .... ???
> 
> I'll wait and see if anyone is interested what mine are/were for.....
> 
> Just an aside ... its a pain in the rectum being necessary to change font size twice in one response ....
> 
> @Tait
> 
> Jon.


 Sorry Jon,

I went cross thread, the two longer pieces of wood are pf handles. The 3 toggles are accents for the Vesuvius








What are yours?


----------



## xpresso

igm45 said:


> Sorry Jon,
> 
> I went cross thread, the two longer pieces of wood are pf handles. The 3 toggles are accents for the Vesuvius
> View attachment 29455
> 
> 
> What are yours?


 To start with ... text size 22 .... but mine EErrump ..... never being one for discarding something that has possibilities ... a trifle boring really ..... they were transit blocks from a tumbler dryer we bought ... to be honest may as well left them fitted as we've never used it.

Jon.


----------



## igm45

xpresso said:


> To﻿ start with ... text﻿ size﻿ 22


 I noticed that... could I ask why? Is it so you can read it? Or we can?



xpresso said:


> th﻿at﻿ has possibilities ﻿


 Have you decided how they might reach that potential yet?


----------



## igm45

Rakesh said:


> WPM x IVY LKY 500ml sharp spout. Finally got a nice milk jug.


 Very nice, UK buy or imported?

Do you prefer it to a standard jug?


----------



## xpresso

22 text is good for me ..... And yes the postie brought me two milk jugs today, quite popular and basic, but I like the style, feel, spout and weight, smacks of quality....

A MOTTA 330 ml and a MOTTA 500 ml

Both nude stainless steel.

Jon.


----------



## Rakesh

igm45 said:


> Very nice, UK buy or imported?
> 
> Do you prefer it to a standard jug?


Thanks, I got it imported from Singapore from coats of arms pitchers. I've not really had much of a chance to pour many drinks with it yet but it definitely has a completely different feel to a standard jug, the sharper spout and angled cut seems to allow me to pour finer lines and have greater precision but I think I need to get used to the weight and feel before I'm able to really use it to my full potential. Being so used to a standard rhinowares pitches it does feel a bit alien using such a different size and shape.


----------



## catpuccino

This East Timor from Obadiah in Edinburgh. Recyclable box and compostable bag.

https://obadiahcollective.com/ourcoffee/duhoho


----------



## igm45

Junglebert said:


> It's a rebadged La Hacienda from Aldi, a bargain.


 Whilst in the garden doing my BBQ I wondered, how you getting on with this?


----------



## igm45

catpuccino said:


> This East Timor from Obadiah in Edinburgh. Recyclable box and compostable bag.
> 
> https://obadiahcollective.com/ourcoffee/duhoho
> 
> View attachment 29484


 Tasting notes sound delicious! Too early to have tried just yet I imagine?


----------



## catpuccino

igm45 said:


> Tasting notes sound delicious! Too early to have tried just yet I imagine?


 Right you are, and another few days of beans to get through beforehand too. Roll on the weekend...


----------



## Junglebert

igm45 said:


> Whilst in the garden doing my BBQ I wondered, how you getting on with this?


 Very very well. I'll get a proper post together soon,but I've used it a lot, smoked pork shoulders overnight, cooked ribs, pizza, burgers, corn. Used the top shelf as an oven. I love it!


----------



## ohms

My NS Oscar II developed a fault recently (turns itself off when the pump is engaged). Gianni identified the fault, dispatched the part yesterday, from Italy, and it arrived today.

I tip my hat to thee - excellent service as always, from Elektros.


----------



## ohms

catpuccino said:


> This East Timor from Obadiah in Edinburgh. Recyclable box and compostable bag.
> https://obadiahcollective.com/ourcoffee/duhoho
> [IMG alt="20190601_114332.thumb.jpg.123f89f31c675099ce742d5105584742.jpg" data-fileid="29484"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/20190601_114332.thumb.jpg.123f89f31c675099ce742d5105584742.jpg[/IMG]


I live here and I've never gotten round to trying Obadiah! How was it?


----------



## joey24dirt

Finally grabbed a second to open my post today.

I received the most beautiful bar towel to date. Really really love this@MildredM thank you so much it's perfect.


----------



## Jony

Flattery will get you no where.


----------



## garethuk

My first coffee from North Star...


----------



## MildredM

garethuk said:


> My first coffee from North Star...
> 
> View attachment 29669


 You won't be disappointed. What did you think to their new packaging?


----------



## Phil104

Latest rare bean offering from Colonna just hit the mat - Panama Hartmann Caturra Catuai - naturally processed. Perfect dining - just finished the last rare beans from them - the Costa Rican Montecristo, which is (or was as the last sip goes down) a lovely, gentle, vanilla mouth bloom.


----------



## garethuk

MildredM said:


> You won't be disappointed. What did you think to their new packaging?


 Looking forward to trying it.

In terms of the white coffee bag? Yes like it, lots of interesting information about the region, coffee, taste and processes, and I think it looks great too.

It came in a relatively large box which wouldn't fit through the letter box, which I was surprised at. Not a problem for me as I often work from home, but it's the first coffee company I've used that hasn't had packaging that fits through the letter box for coffee orders, could be a problem if a person wasn't in and found it hard to get to the Royal Mail collection office. But the box is fully recyclable which is good.


----------



## MildredM

garethuk said:


> Looking forward to trying it.
> 
> In terms of the white coffee bag? Yes like it, lots of interesting information about the region, coffee, taste and processes, and I think it looks great too.
> 
> It came in a relatively large box which wouldn't fit through the letter box, which I was surprised at. Not a problem for me as I often work from home, but it's the first coffee company I've used that hasn't had packaging that fits through the letter box for coffee orders, could be a problem if a person wasn't in and found it hard to get to the Royal Mail collection office. But the box is fully recyclable which is good.


 I liked it to look at too but a couple of my bags (out of 5 in the box) had slipped out the sleeve!

I usually vac pack and freeze a couple per order too and had to cut the info bit off the sleeve and fold the bag a bit to fit my regular vac pack roll width! I have related my feedback to NS


----------



## Agentb

Purr.... ?

Thanks MM


----------



## MildredM

^^^ Like AND Thanks ? ? ?


----------



## joey24dirt

Nice little package arrived courtesy of@KTD

Looking forward to giving them a whirl


----------



## 9719

joey24dirt said:


> Got me some new scales
> Also, what the hell is wrong with Tapatalk?!
> [IMG alt="AB7AF9CF-0157-4731-B212-F081854D69F9.thumb.jpeg.c24eefe5f71003807568683617db2c25.jpeg" data-fileid="168"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_05/AB7AF9CF-0157-4731-B212-F081854D69F9.thumb.jpeg.c24eefe5f71003807568683617db2c25.jpeg[/IMG]


Now you've had time to put these to the test how are they working out? Are you still pleased with them, have you noticed anything you might want to change if you could? Marks out of ten for usability, functionality, and anything else you thinks counts. Thanks


----------



## igm45

********** said:


> joey24dirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got me some new scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what the hell is wrong with Tapatalk?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've had time to put these to the test how are they working out? Are you still pleased with them, have you noticed anything you might want to change if you could? Marks out of ten for usability, functionality, and anything else you thinks counts. Thanks
Click to expand...

 Someone might think your after a new set of scales ?


----------



## Fez

********** said:


> joey24dirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got me some new scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what the hell is wrong with Tapatalk?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've had time to put these to the test how are they working out? Are you still pleased with them, have you noticed anything you might want to change if you could? Marks out of ten for usability, functionality, and anything else you thinks counts. Thanks
Click to expand...

 I'm also interested to hear your thoughts @joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt

********** said:


> Now you've had time to put these to the test how are they working out? Are you still pleased with them, have you noticed anything you might want to change if you could? Marks out of ten for usability, functionality, and anything else you thinks counts. Thanks


Definitely worth buying. Just having the rubber top and the on board timer makes them feel a bit more classy rather than being a budget set of scales.


----------



## igm45

joey24dirt said:


> Definitely worth buying. Just having the rubber top and the on board timer makes them feel a bit more classy rather than being a budget set of scales.


You got a link?


----------



## Fez

Yes give us a link @joey24dirt

Hopefully this will save me from caving and buying a Lunar


----------



## joey24dirt

bemece Digital Kitchen Scale Drip Coffee Scale with Timer, 3 kg/0.1 g Kitchen Food Scale with Tare Function, Batteries Included (Blue) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07D4MVPQB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_L35-CbH4M4K26

There you go. Give them a try and let me know what you think


----------



## 9719

joey24dirt said:


> Definitely worth buying. Just having the rubber top and the on board timer makes them feel a bit more classy rather than being a budget set of scales.


Thanks a lot, deffo have them in my amazon wish list to purchase soon


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> bemece Digital Kitchen Scale Drip Coffee Scale with Timer, 3 kg/0.1 g Kitchen Food Scale with Tare Function, Batteries Included (Blue) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07D4MVPQB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_L35-CbH4M4K26
> 
> There you go. Give them a try and let me know what you think


looks like the coffee gator ones, which I love!


----------



## Hasi

Returning home from a nice little holiday, I found this 









we don't even have a pet 
...oh well hello there!









Thank you so much@MildredM just lovely!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

£2


----------



## Les996

Mrboots2u said:


> £2
> 
> View attachment 29793


 Do you have a link @Mrboots2u ?


----------



## MildredM

Mrboots2u said:


> £2
> 
> View attachment 29793


 Poundland?


----------



## xpresso

Mrboots2u said:


> £2
> 
> View attachment 29793


 A globule of water aptly caught dripping off the end off the andle !!! just one ... not forc ... andles ... drip tray looks iffy.

Jon.


----------



## jymbob

joey24dirt said:


> bemece Digital Kitchen Scale Drip Coffee Scale with Timer, 3 kg/0.1 g Kitchen Food Scale with Tare Function, Batteries Included (Blue) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07D4MVPQB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_L35-CbH4M4K26
> 
> There you go. Give them a try and let me know what you think


I've had the same ones for a while now. The only negatives I can think of are:
1. if you forget to stop the timer they don't auto power off. I came back to mine 12 hours later and they were happily counting away, having wrapped around a few times!
2. I can't figure out a way to reset the timer without powering off and on again

Apart from that, the rubber mat is a literal life saver (I killed my previous scales by spilling water on them), they're reasonably accurate as far as I can tell, and although nowhere near as responsive as the top brands, they're also a fraction of the price


----------



## joey24dirt

jymbob said:


> I've had the same ones for a while now. The only negatives I can think of are:
> 1. if you forget to stop the timer they don't auto power off. I came back to mine 12 hours later and they were happily counting away, having wrapped around a few times!
> 2. I can't figure out a way to reset the timer without powering off and on again
> 
> Apart from that, the rubber mat is a literal life saver (I killed my previous scales by spilling water on them), they're reasonably accurate as far as I can tell, and although nowhere near as responsive as the top brands, they're also a fraction of the price


Haha yes the timer. I've done that before. To reset it, just hold the start/stop for a few seconds and it will reset


----------



## jymbob

joey24dirt said:


> Haha yes the timer. I've done that before. To reset it, just hold the start/stop for a few seconds and it will reset


*walks over to scales, holds down button*

Huh! Thanks man! Can't believe I didn't try that before.


----------



## ohms




----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Steampunk goodies


----------



## filthynines

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Steampunk goodies
> View attachment 29917


 Was this by post or in person? If so, how do they refill the tin?


----------



## ohms

filthynines said:


> Was this by post or in person? If so, how do they refill the tin?


You gotta go down and fill it - they have plastic hoppers you can fill up from. Personally, I don't like the idea that the beans sit open like that, though.

Good Coffee Cartel in Glasgow do a similar thing with metal tins.


----------



## KTD

joey24dirt said:


> Nice little package arrived courtesy of@KTD
> 
> Looking forward to giving them a whirl
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_2143.thumb.jpg.9c266f3dc12f812f7b1ccb865a6d64fc.jpg" data-fileid="29772"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_2143.thumb.jpg.9c266f3dc12f812f7b1ccb865a6d64fc.jpg[/IMG]


Let me know how you get on mate, got the wood, will let you know how it goes!


----------



## fatboyslim

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Steampunk goodies
> View attachment 29917


 Woohoo Steampunk. Those tins look great


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

fatboyslim said:


> Woohoo Steampunk. Those tins look great


 Yep, when I took the LSOL discount off the tin was pretty much cost neutral 

Coffee is pretty sweet (literally) as well.


----------



## MildredM

This has obviously come to the wrong address . . .


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> This has obviously come to the wrong address . . .
> 
> [IMG alt="FFB78312-DA5E-4E2D-A312-3B4C850FC6FC.thumb.jpeg.caae3eb5e600517da565e47a4efa464a.jpeg" data-fileid="29928"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/FFB78312-DA5E-4E2D-A312-3B4C850FC6FC.thumb.jpeg.caae3eb5e600517da565e47a4efa464a.jpeg[/IMG]


Did somebody forget which lever machine they own?


----------



## Fez

********** said:


> joey24dirt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got me some new scales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what the hell is wrong with Tapatalk?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've had time to put these to the test how are they working out? Are you still pleased with them, have you noticed anything you might want to change if you could? Marks out of ten for usability, functionality, and anything else you thinks counts. Thanks
Click to expand...

 My scales turned up today. They're definitely more accurate than the Amir scales I was using..however I've noticed that the scale is a bit skew, a bit hard to capture in a picture.the gap between the top of the scales and the buttons(where the cutout is) is far smaller on the left than the right. Are yours like this too @joey24dirt ?


----------



## Fez

Also the postie didnt bring this, but I picked up a lovely desk for Londinium to live on.

Please excuse the mess in the background


----------



## jonnycooper29

Looking forward to this lot!


----------



## garethuk

jonnycooper29 said:


> View attachment 29969
> 
> Looking forward to this lot!


 Wow that's quite a collection! Enjoy!


----------



## joey24dirt

Fez said:


> My scales turned up today. They're definitely more accurate than the Amir scales I was using..however I've noticed that the scale is a bit skew, a bit hard to capture in a picture.the gap between the top of the scales and the buttons(where the cutout is) is far smaller on the left than the right. Are yours like this too @joey24dirt ?
> [IMG alt="IMG_20190612_200135.thumb.jpg.10e36f70abb577a6f82c7bb12602c8c8.jpg" data-fileid="29967"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190612_200135.thumb.jpg.10e36f70abb577a6f82c7bb12602c8c8.jpg[/IMG]


Hmm no mine are even. Can it twist with a little persuasion?


----------



## joey24dirt

Fez said:


> Also the postie didnt bring this, but I picked up a lovely desk for Londinium to live on.
> 
> Please excuse the mess in the background
> [IMG alt="IMG_20190612_201007.thumb.jpg.a2e8a6e98746b5637dfa0479a935aa57.jpg" data-fileid="29968"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190612_201007.thumb.jpg.a2e8a6e98746b5637dfa0479a935aa57.jpg[/IMG]


Love that table, and if you think that mess, you should pop round to mine for 5 minutes


----------



## Fez

joey24dirt said:


> Hmm no mine are even. Can it twist with a little persuasion?


 I tried that but pretty sure any more force and I'll break it


----------



## Fez

joey24dirt said:


> Love that table, and if you think that mess, you should pop round to mine for 5 minutes


 If you're referring to your workshop, that's not a fair comparison. This is my living room haha


----------



## the_partisan

This month's BeanBros sub, which happened to be a local roaster (Andersen & Maillard)


----------



## MildredM

Haven't opened it yet, I'm just enjoying the cover ??‍?


----------



## MildredM

Straight to page 65/people to read about Stephen 'in my mug' Leighton and Joanna Alm. We used to collect our beans from the factory (HasBean) doors years and years ago, even before my first machine. I remember drooling over whatever it was they sold back then, a Gaggia? It was £700 ish, way out what we could afford at the time, so we stuck with the best beans, a hand grinder, and French press ?

Quote from p.74: so, we made a really bad website with a khaki-green background and brown text'. Oh dear ?


----------



## Bullit

The slow boat from China has docked this morning with a shiny/matt tamper! Thankfully, due to the weather, the postman was able to dock right at my front door ? ?️


----------



## Les996

Bullit said:


> The slow boat from China has docked this morning with a shiny/matt tamper! Thankfully, due to the weather, the postman was able to dock right at my front door ? ?️
> 
> View attachment 29983
> View attachment 29982


 lol...I ordered a mat a well, delivery between June-August, I would have probably ordered another 2 by then with my memory


----------



## Les996

Have been a great lover of the Fudge and tried the Suarez which wasn't to my taste, so I went for a few to try - Fudge is my safety net 








...so decisions decisions! I was going to go for oldest but all dated the same ?


----------



## Fez

Loving the new table


----------



## garethuk

@Fez looks great!


----------



## xpresso

Fez said:


> Loving the new table
> 
> View attachment 30002
> 
> 
> View attachment 30003


 This area is mine - Mine - Mine ?.

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

Fez said:


> Loving the new table
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_20190613_211934.thumb.jpg.83fa3d1572f8f93246c46f7b975aea20.jpg" data-fileid="30002"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190613_211934.thumb.jpg.83fa3d1572f8f93246c46f7b975aea20.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG alt="IMG_20190613_211946.thumb.jpg.26e568a699c7fc8cf0d6fb42591dcd96.jpg" data-fileid="30003"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_20190613_211946.thumb.jpg.26e568a699c7fc8cf0d6fb42591dcd96.jpg[/IMG]


How do you open the cupboard?


----------



## Fez

ashcroc said:


> Fez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the new table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you open the cupboard?
Click to expand...

 Was hoping no one would notice that. Let's call it a slight over sight on my part!

Although it opens enough to for me to use it as storage for bags of beans


----------



## Nicknak

Fez said:


> Loving the new table
> 
> View attachment 30002
> 
> 
> View attachment 30003


 Looks great in the tidy corner ?


----------



## xpresso

Fez said:


> Was hoping no one would notice that. Let's call it a slight over sight on my part!
> 
> Although it opens enough to for me to use it as storage for bags of beans


 If you are so minded it may be possible to re-hand it to a R/H knee hole.

Jon.


----------



## DDoe

Not in the post, the Amazon man brought it.

https://www.thekitchengiftco.com/dreamfarm-grindenstein-coffee-knock-box-black/?gclid=CjwKCAjw0ZfoBRB4EiwASUMdYWMNk1adQMSQQE3LIbkzE9ivADESbh_eTOYSURdu33TLpdCeyAZPTBoCJ58QAvD_BwE

I've been making do with a plastic food container up until now.


----------



## Nick1881

This should last me a few days.


----------



## DavecUK

This arrived late Friday, I made some room and unpacked it today....damm that hand but it's a prototype. Undergoing some testing at the moment. Vesuvius off the counter for it's 4.5 year service, check heating element o ring, full inspection (including electrical connections) and a good clean inside and out.


----------



## Saltydog

Smaller than the minima.

Dual boiler?

knobs generic, mini minima ?

oh do tell ?


----------



## igm45

Because@Nicknak work deserves the best!


----------



## Nicknak

igm45 said:


> View attachment 30151
> 
> 
> Because@Nicknak work deserves the best!


 Every one is a winner today ????. That should last you years and years ... did you buy some buffing wheels ? you owe me a couple ?


----------



## igm45

Nicknak said:


> Every one is a winner today . That should last you years and years ... did you buy some buffing wheels ?


Funnily enough I just emailed you about that!

Yes it will last forever I know, I couldn't bring myself to buy 125ml for £11.50 if I could get 375 for £14.50!

Maybe I could do a pay it forward/split the costs. Seems a bit silly/pointless over a few pounds.


----------



## Cooffe

Saltydog said:


> Smaller than the minima.
> 
> Dual boiler?
> 
> knobs generic, mini minima ?
> 
> oh do tell ?


 I want to say it's a profitec... maybe an ACS though as it is quite deep


----------



## Rakesh

love this packaging


----------



## Jony

Nice stash you have Sir. No El Salvador


----------



## Rakesh

Jony said:


> Nice stash you have Sir. No El Salvador


I've got quite a few bags of El Salvador in the freezer so opted not to for once, although it's probably one of my favourite origins.


----------



## Jony

It's very good isn't it. Be back at Mother Espresso next week.


----------



## Rakesh

Jony said:


> It's very good isn't it. Be back at Mother Espresso next week.


Sounds great, I haven't been there for a while but have been hearing really good things about the food there recently aswell as the coffee.


----------



## MildredM

Hope you left some for the rest of us @Rakesh ???


----------



## Rakesh

MildredM said:


> Hope you left some for the rest of us @Rakesh ???


 ? If not you guys can come raid my freezer lol theres probably enough for everyone ?? ......ᶦᵗˢⁿᵒᵗᶠᵘⁿⁿʸᴵᶜᵃⁿᵗˢᵗᵒᵖᵇᵘʸᶦⁿᵍᶜᵒᶠᶠᵉᵉʰᵉˡᵖᵐᵉ


----------



## catpuccino

Craft House delivery ?


----------



## Jony

And these.


----------



## Rakesh

@fatboyslim  LSOL delivery, smells dank. Glad it came in 2x250g bags too.


----------



## xpresso

Rakesh said:


> View attachment 30200
> @fatboyslim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LSOL delivery, smells dank. Glad it came in 2x250g bags too.


 Bad breath .... ?.

Jon.


----------



## Rakesh

xpresso said:


> Bad breath .... .
> 
> Jon.


Lol dank as in good incase anyone thought otherwise


----------



## igm45

Rakesh said:


> Lol dank as in good incase anyone thought otherwise


 I think everyone thought you meant otherwise ?


----------



## xpresso

igm45 said:


> I think everyone thought you meant otherwise ?


 I was about to enquire perhaps it could be an age thing ? then I tawt I'd just check ..........

dank

/daŋk/

_adjective_

adjective: *dank*; comparative adjective: *danker*; superlative adjective: *dankest*




unpleasantly damp and cold.

"huge dank caverns"



synonyms:

damp, musty, chilly, clammy, wet, moist, unaired, moisture-laden, humid;

_dialect_claggy

"he shivered as he entered the dank cellar"

You just never know, especially when the Grandchildren say 'Sic' and I'm thinking 'Sick' as in ...

Jon.


----------



## Rhys

A bit of fudge helps the milk go down.


----------



## Fez

xpresso said:


> I was about to enquire perhaps it could be an age thing ? then I tawt I'd just check ..........
> 
> dank
> 
> /daŋk/
> 
> _adjective_
> 
> adjective: *dank*; comparative adjective: *danker*; superlative adjective: *dankest*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpleasantly damp and cold.
> 
> "huge dank caverns"
> 
> 
> 
> synonyms:
> 
> damp, musty, chilly, clammy, wet, moist, unaired, moisture-laden, humid;
> 
> _dialect_claggy
> 
> "he shivered as he entered the dank cellar"
> 
> You just never know, especially when the Grandchildren say 'Sic' and I'm thinking 'Sick' as in ...
> 
> Jon.


 I guess it's similar to "this is the shit" or "that's sick bro" ?


----------



## Rakesh

According to the online slang dictionary


----------



## xpresso

Rakesh said:


> View attachment 30208
> 
> According to the online slang dictionary


 Methinks I've got ..... however ... may I ask what year did it change to opposites ??? cool cool...

jon.


----------



## Jony

I need some sort of guidance, and this was mentioned.

@rob177palmer


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> I need some sort of guidance, and this was mentioned.
> 
> @rob177palmer
> 
> View attachment 30209


 AHhh Sour Dough bread, beautiful .. lashings of chloresterol and jam . . sorry preserve of one's choice...

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Hip, hip, hippo ?


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Hip, hip, hippo ?
> 
> View attachment 30213


 To be absolutely sure .. the 'Hippo' cratic oath .. ☺.

Jon.


----------



## Rakesh

DavecUK said:


> This arrived late Friday, I made some room and unpacked it today....damm that hand but it's a prototype. Undergoing some testing at the moment. Vesuvius off the counter for it's 4.5 year service, check heating element o ring, full inspection (including electrical connections) and a good clean inside and out.


I think this is a Lelit machine


----------



## xpresso

DavecUK said:


> This arrived late Friday, I made some room and unpacked it today....damm that hand but it's a prototype. Undergoing some testing at the moment. Vesuvius off the counter for it's 4.5 year service, check heating element o ring, full inspection (including electrical connections) and a good clean inside and out.


 Dave I'm somewhat surprised, it appears you've given it the thumbs up before putting it through its paces ?.

Jon.


----------



## DavecUK

That's called a photographers thumb: Honestly, you don't think I actually use the machines before writing the reviews do you. I just assumed you thought I did what most other reviews from various retailers do and that's open the box, wax lyrical about the machine and put it away again never having used it, looked inside, made a coffee or tested temperature. As for actually using the machine for a few weeks....well that would be pointless wouldn't it?


----------



## Rhys

A nice red card from the postie ?

Except on the reverse it told me where he'd hidden my LSOL ?

I have a good postie ?


----------



## DavecUK

Normally if I get one of these, it means the postie will try again tomorrow....I'm always polite to my delivery people


----------



## xpresso

DavecUK said:


> That's called a photographers thumb: Honestly, you don't think I actually use the machines before writing the reviews do you. I just assumed you thought I did what most other reviews from various retailers do and that's open the box, wax lyrical about the machine and put it away again never having used it, looked inside, made a coffee or tested temperature. As for actually using the machine for a few weeks....well that would be pointless wouldn't it?


 I always thought there should be a sighting nick in the centre of the nail for that ? .. would I think that ?.

Jon.


----------



## igm45

Rhys said:


> I have﻿ a good ﻿postie


 Nothing apparently:









My postie is OK. RM have got my wick with this one though.


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Nothing apparently:
> 
> View attachment 30281
> 
> 
> My postie is OK. RM have got my wick with this one though.


 Flipping heck. I had one recently which was only a couple of ££s over the customs amount and had to pay grrrr ?


----------



## Snakehips

Not today but, yesterday I had delivery of yet another splendid @MildredM towel...... shipped via Seattle USA ?


----------



## Sparkyx

Snakehips said:


> Not today but, yesterday I had delivery of yet another splendid @MildredM towel...... shipped via Seattle USA
> [IMG alt="58272165403__16091C73-F0DB-419E-9EA8-1FE6CC69D2A2.thumb.JPG.dbd334de7b936bd92224c1e687a68c1a.JPG" data-fileid="30283"]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/58272165403__16091C73-F0DB-419E-9EA8-1FE6CC69D2A2.thumb.JPG.dbd334de7b936bd92224c1e687a68c1a.JPG[/IMG]


Ouhhh, I think I may need one of those


----------



## MildredM

Hoho! The Air Miles ???

Super extra congratulations on the grinder ?


----------



## MildredM

Sparkyx said:


> Ouhhh, I think I may need one of those


 You DO!!!!!


----------



## Sparkyx

What perfect timing,
Within 2 minutes of walking through my door with my newly purchased Monolith Conical the doorbell rang and I took delivery of a half dozen storage jars, perfect for single dosing.


----------



## Snakehips

Sparkyx said:


> Ouhhh, I think I may need one of those


 @Sparkyx, PM me your address and, unless @MildredM has fallen out with me, again, it will be my pleasure to ensure that you get one!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> @Sparkyx, PM me your address and, unless @MildredM has fallen out with me, again, it will be my pleasure to ensure that you get one!


 You don't get service like that with a Nich


----------



## Sparkyx

@Snakehips, that is very generous of you. Thank you so much.


----------



## CoffeeOutdoors

lee1980 said:


> Looks really good, For nearly £200 I guess should be, how would it be for daily use in work? I have the cafflano one was about £60 or so, works ok but just not get a fine enough grind I find.


 Have you adjusted it right down? For pour over, I find it can be too fine, so have to wind it out slightly.


----------



## igm45

Some wood!

Old handle:








New red gum handle with some freebie goodies!









Really impressed both with the Eazytamp itself but also Eli's customer service. Handle is really nice and weighty. Very pleased


----------



## Nicknak

igm45 said:


> Some wood!
> 
> Old handle:
> View attachment 30343
> 
> 
> New red gum handle with some freebie goodies!
> 
> View attachment 30344
> 
> 
> Really impressed both with the Eazytamp itself but also Eli's customer service. Handle is really nice and weighty. Very pleased


 Very nice , I got my one direct with two bases which was cheaper than I could get it here with the base I wanted .. Was it easy getting the plastic handle off ?


----------



## igm45

Nicknak said:


> Very nice , I got my one direct with two bases which was cheaper than I could get it here with the base I wanted .. Was it easy getting the plastic handle off ?


Two bases? Have you got the infusion base then?

Super easy to remove the plastic handle, just threaded on so just twist to remove (depending on which thread is locked tighter at worst you need a 12mm spanner to hold the base in place - I didn't though).

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

igm45 said:


> Two bases? Have you got the infusion base then?
> 
> Super easy to remove the plastic handle, just threaded on so just twist to remove (depending on which thread is locked tighter at worst you need a 12mm spanner to hold the base in place - I didn't though).
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


 No ,when I had the Sage Oracle I needed the thin base for the headspace .. But I got the thicker for when ,if I changed my machine ? . Obviously 2 years of HG1 grinding has improved your grip ? .. Didn't they do it in Blackwood ?‍♂?


----------



## Planter

Sparkyx said:


> What perfect timing,
> Within 2 minutes of walking through my door with my newly purchased Monolith Conical the doorbell rang and I took delivery of a half dozen storage jars, perfect for single dosing.
> 
> <img alt="IMG_5835.jpg.d7fad67482f8343591f220cabb61e4d6.jpg" data-fileid="30284" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/IMG_5835.jpg.d7fad67482f8343591f220cabb61e4d6.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


What storage jars are these? Cheers

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkyx

Planter said:


> What storage jars are these? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


@Planter, here's the link

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07CB533NR?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title&th=1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter

Sparkyx said:


> @Planter, here's the link
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07CB533NR?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title&th=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Not posty had go Bold St has I left mine at home.


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> Not posty had go Bold St has I left mine at home.
> 
> View attachment 30354


 A coincidence that we bougjt the system years ago in Plymouth and got home at the time in the North East only to find we'd not got the filter holder.

The shop kindly sent it on, that's when customer service was paramount.

Jon.


----------



## Jony

These been away. But the bag has been punctured. Not happy sat in the shed for 4 days. And bargain at Baker Tom's £7 odd


----------



## Dr Forinor

Chopsticks


----------



## jonnycooper29

Having sold my DTP with all its accessories, bought myself this little Rhinowares jug! First pour with it isnt my best, but it feels good quality!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jj-x-ray

Rave!










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez

Thanks @DogandHat, looking forward to trying them!


----------



## MildredM

Hasbean's bean!









Safe to say we are going to get lemon!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkyx

A thousand thank you's to@Snakehips for his generosity and@MildredM for her superb embroidery.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Fab pic! We are a generous bunch, even more so when you get a 1000 thank yous ? ?


----------



## jymbob

Playing with the Aeropress, still questing to reduce waste. First coffee out was pleasant enough.


----------



## Dr Forinor

First time trying from York Emporium


----------



## Cooffe

jymbob said:


> Playing with the Aeropress, still questing to reduce waste. First coffee out was pleasant enough.


 Do you get many fines with it? thats my only concern is that it changes a very clean cup into something that isn't so great. Arguably the only thing going for the Aeropress over the V60, plus its travel size etc.


----------



## jymbob

Haven't noticed any, but only used it twice, and I tend to stop at the hiss. If anything it feels harder to push the water through than the paper filters!

Note they make a fine as well as the superfine (which this is) - I think I read a couple of reviews of the fine that suggested it end up a bit chalky.

I'm not an Aeropress connoisseur by any stretch though.


----------



## GrowlingDog

First acquisition to go with my recently acquired Europiccola. A naked portafilter.


----------



## garethuk

Dr Forinor said:


> First time trying from York Emporium


 that's quite a 'try', great selection of beans!


----------



## GrowlingDog

Postie has been again.

The cheap Amazon tamper has arrived, The 58mm one I already had was clearly too big, Now I can start making Espresso with La Pav.


----------



## Sparkyx

Fancied a change from my usual red brick espresso.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iroko

Green beans for me, 1kg of each.

Coffee Compass, Brazil Ipanema Premier Cru Gold Edition Red Acaia

Foundry, Rocko Mountain Reserve - Ethiopia

Arcangel - Bolivia

I'll probably try the Rocko first.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Tell us how you get on with the Ipanema@iroko
I'm lining up my next compass purchase and an not sure what to go for

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Forinor

garethuk said:


> that's quite a 'try', great selection of beans!


 I am going halves with someone. So I'll essentially end up with 8x 100g bags, not a lot given I get through 250g per week, just on my own


----------



## Jony

Sub Week, makes happy


----------



## igm45

Not so much as a postie but a collection...

Plus if, as it is prone to do so with age, your wood gets a bit dull.
@Nicknak is your man....

#buffyourwood
#shinywood
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

igm45 said:


> Not so much as a postie but a collection...
> 
> Plus if, as it is prone to do so with age, your wood gets a bit dull.
> @Nicknak is your man....
> 
> #buffyourwood
> #shinywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Nice! The highly polishied wooden dosing rings are something special aren't they?


----------



## igm45

ashcroc said:


> Nice! The highly polishied wooden dosing rings are something special aren't they?


 Yes they really are!


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ you can't beat a bit of polished hard wood ? silky smooth to the touch now, no doubt?!


----------



## Hasi

@igm45 does the one hashtag spell 'buffy our wood'?
Other than that, I'm amazed! Must be a real joy working with these... #woodenvy


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> ^^^^ you can't beat a bit of polished hard wood ? silky smooth to the touch now, no doubt?!


 Yep, feels great in the palm... ?


----------



## igm45

Hasi said:


> @igm45 does the one hashtag spell 'buffy our wood'?
> Other than that, I'm amazed! Must be a real joy working with these... #woodenvy


 I was 12 year old when that tv series came out.... you decide


----------



## GrowlingDog

Not an exciting one today, but it should hopefully help me get some consistency.

The scales.


----------



## xpresso

GrowlingDog said:


> Not an exciting one today, but it should hopefully help me get some consistency.
> 
> The scales.


 A very popular choice, the same scale tends to go under many different names hence the label probably being a stick on, mine are under the name of AMIR and are still providing good service despite being subjected to spillages.

Jon.


----------



## DavecUK

I purchased A for my other half... A ordered from Amazon which the cat absolutely loves (not)....I personally am still waiting for B to arrive....









P.S. I forgot to add that I was intrigued about the specifications of B, eco friendly, textured and I especially liked anti burst!


----------



## Grimley

This arrived in the post today. This coffee is for a very special occasion, it's for my sister's wedding reception and guess who's been asked to be the barista... ?


----------



## Komatoes

Grimley said:


> This arrived in the post today. This coffee is for a very special occasion, it's for my sister's wedding reception and guess who's been asked to be the barista...
> <img alt="IMG_20190701_140453.thumb.jpg.62ab274b4080e3a8e7d9722ebaa97f32.jpg" data-fileid="30716" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/IMG_20190701_140453.thumb.jpg.62ab274b4080e3a8e7d9722ebaa97f32.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Your sister wants you to work at her wedding reception? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog

My lovely towels arrived today, along with some red microfiber cloths for polishing the Chrome.


----------



## MildredM

^^^^ oh I love a bit of red in the kitchen ? ?


----------



## iroko

jj-x-ray said:


> Tell us how you get on with the Ipanema@iroko
> I'm lining up my next compass purchase and an not sure what to go for
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 @jj-x-ray Roasted Ipanema at the w/end, will let you know how they are when I start them.


----------



## GrowlingDog

The niche arrived today.

Very pleased. Wow, what a difference compared to my Iberital which I now discover I had set grinding far too coarse.

The ground coffee looked different, much finer and more even.

My first coffee from it has so much more body and chocolatey flavour.

It sits nicely on the side as well.


----------



## Les996

A nice dosing funnel arrived today...can't resist gadgets lol

















Perfect fit


----------



## MildredM

I got a big box of something today but I'm not allowed to tell you about it ?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> I got a big box of something today but I'm not allowed to tell you about it


Tease.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Tease.




just you forking wait


----------



## Hasi

... but it's not like our postie's been off duty today.

We've got a bunch of stickers 










Hot rod or not, they're meant to go on automobiles 










And then postie brought something very special... big chunk to the right:










What's it doing?
Plug it in and it heats - and it burns burns burns... a ring of fire!! 










...and it makes a fiery ring


----------



## 9719

For Mrs.***, she's TdeF mad...might see her through to the end, might even encourage her out on the treader again.
Just waiting now for the lsol to turn up so I can crack into some more of Dave's beans...can't wait.


----------



## GrowlingDog

The least exciting delivery of late. A cheap dosing funnel so I can tip the coffee from my Niche cup into my 49mm Pav basket.


----------



## Agentb

Nothing. I blame Hermes. ?

edit: Hermes - Greek god of trade, heraldry, merchants, commerce, roads, thieves, trickery, sports, travelers, and athletes but certainly nothing to do with coffee.


----------



## Hasi

Agentb said:


> Nothing. I blame Hermes.
> 
> edit: Hermes - Greek god of trade, heraldry, merchants, commerce, roads, thieves, trickery, sports, travelers, and athletes but certainly nothing to do with coffee.


god of thieves and trickery?!


----------



## Slowpress

GrowlingDog said:


> The least exciting delivery of late. A cheap dosing funnel so I can tip the coffee from my Niche cup into my 49mm Pav basket.


 Worth its weight in gold!??


----------



## MildredM

I can reveal I received a big box of goodies earlier this week from our very own, the wonderfully generous @Hasi

Among the goodies making their way around the country to certain lucky forum members was a big bag of beans for moi and something else besides . . .

What a superbly funny and imaginative gift ? ? ? ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I can reveal I received a big box of goodies earlier this week from our very own, the wonderfully generous @Hasi
> Among the goodies making their way around the country to certain lucky forum members was a big bag of beans for moi and something else besides . . .
> What a superbly funny and imaginative gift
> <img alt="F7E0F536-5269-4A31-B827-80B623A83974.thumb.jpeg.ecc083f0fde61ad38f8b134ede08681c.jpeg" data-fileid="30927" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/F7E0F536-5269-4A31-B827-80B623A83974.thumb.jpeg.ecc083f0fde61ad38f8b134ede08681c.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="75A8990C-92CC-4D04-8D10-C80086680C3B.thumb.jpeg.97e1db7dfdbdeb89e6d98ef2b832f006.jpeg" data-fileid="30928" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/75A8990C-92CC-4D04-8D10-C80086680C3B.thumb.jpeg.97e1db7dfdbdeb89e6d98ef2b832f006.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Ha!
Glad you like it M

Now looking forward to seeing a little less conversarion and a little more action


----------



## MildredM

Doh! I missed the all important part . . . Stomp!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Doh! I missed the all important part . . . Stomp!
> 
> View attachment 30930


 What is it ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> What is it ?


 What's it look like?!!!!!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> What's it look like?!!!!!


Liquorice?


----------



## Hasi

@ashcroc and @Nicknak better check yer mailbox


----------



## MildredM

All we become apart once you receive your fully illustrated, full colour, instruction manual.


----------



## Cooffe

ashcroc said:


> Liquorice?


 Looks like a 3d printed magnet I think...


----------



## Planter

Hasi said:


> @ashcroc and @Nicknak better check yer mailbox


I wanna know too....

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

You are an impatient ? savour the moment . . .


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> Looks like a 3d printed magnet I think...


 3D printed yes, thought of adding a magnet but would've meant a compromise in its main functionality

stay tuned!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> You are an impatient ? savour the moment . . .


 I was talking about the square rag ?


----------



## Cooffe

Hasi said:


> 3D printed yes, thought of adding a magnet but would've meant a compromise in its main functionality
> 
> stay tuned!


 Is it made of PLA?


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> Is it made of PLA?


 nope, proper stuff 

stereolithography - so, acrylated mono- and polymers


----------



## Cooffe

Hasi said:


> nope, proper stuff
> 
> stereolithography - so, acrylated mono- and polymers


 Ah so it's properly done then. From a personal perspective I prefer MJF. You don't get the lamination visible


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> Ah so it's properly done then. From a personal perspective I prefer MJF. You don't get the lamination visible


these printers aren't that desktop friendly though 

also I couldn't talk the company into buying one...  yet


----------



## Cooffe

Hasi said:


> these printers aren't that desktop friendly though


 lol definitely not. I guess I've been spoilt by work!


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> @ashcroc and @Nicknak better check yer mailbox


 Hasi , it has arrived ?.. Thank you .. But there is no instructions ? ..

Ps I really liked the metal one ?..

Now the beans , how long should I leave them and have you supplied ONE bean of each variety that you supply ??

Thanks again and a nice touch ..

ps ... There was no roast date on the bag ????


----------



## MildredM

The instruction manual, have you got a card?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> The instruction manual, have you got a card?


 Card , oh the card . I was so excited by the polishing cloth .. I didn't look at ? .. Back to the naughty step playing my Banjo ? . You could have PMd me ... Silly me ..


----------



## ashcroc

Nicknak said:


> Hasi , it has arrived .. Thank you .. But there is no instructions  ..
> Ps I really liked the metal one ..
> Now the beans , how long should I leave them and have you supplied ONE bean of each variety that you supply
> Thanks again and a nice touch ..
> ps ... There was no roast date on the bag


Same here except I got instructions!


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> Card , oh the card . I was so excited by the polishing cloth .. I didn't look at ? .. Back to the naughty step playing my Banjo ? . You could have PMd me ... Silly me ..


 Go stand in the corner!!!!!

Full instructions are in the manual aka The Card. Easy to follow too.


----------



## Hasi

will someone please follow the instructions?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Go stand in the corner!!!!!
> 
> Full instructions are in the manual aka The Card. Easy to follow too.





MildredM said:


> Go stand in the corner!!!!!
> 
> Full instructions are in the manual aka The Card. Easy to follow too.


 Can I go down the garage Mrs BossyBoots ,I have some important skiving .... some work to do ?


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> will someone please follow the instructions?


If only it had come this morning when I forgot to tamp! The 9 second shot wasn't the best I've ever done.


----------



## Jacko112

Mine's arrived too, thanks @Hasiand @MildredM - will give it a go in the morning


----------



## Fez

I need to know what that little thing is!


----------



## Hasi

Fez said:


> I _need_ to know what that little thing is!


----------



## 9719

What a lovely surprise the postie brought this a.m. totally unexpected but received with many thanks, card, beans & stamp a weekend of much fun & excitement awaits... or is that to early for the beans......


----------



## Jollybean

I guess this ^^^ gives the game away.....


----------



## Slowpress

MildredM said:


> What's it look like?!!!!!


 If we are allowed a guess, I'm betting it's a cap... to flush hot water into from the group head... when cleaning out the group head with that grey-coloured scrubbie cloth, right?!??‍♀


----------



## Slowpress

Or maybe not... on second glance, it may be smaller than I thought (not same diameter as group head)??


----------



## Agentb

Hasi said:


> god of thieves and trickery?!


 yes.. Despite dealing with a dysfunctional deity the god of commerce did deliver










a magic wand which can swivel. :good:


----------



## Grimley

Komatoes said:


> Your sister wants you to work at her wedding reception?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Well I volunteered really. I ended up making a lot of espressos for cocktails than I did milk based drinks.


----------



## Slowpress

MildredM said:


> Doh! I missed the all important part . . . Stomp!
> 
> View attachment 30930


 So.... What is the black "cap"/conversation bubble? Isn't anyone going to explain this to the rest of us?!


----------



## Sparkyx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CageyH

Some new Rhinowares jugs, and some Cafe Caron signature blend (2017 best French Espresso blend).


----------



## xpresso

CageyH said:


> Some new Rhinowares jugs, and some Cafe Caron signature blend (2017 best French Espresso blend).


 Not sure if I'm allowed to comment here or supposed to start a new thread, but is the French roast on track to appease the 'Mrs'... ?.

Jon.


----------



## CageyH

xpresso said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to comment here or supposed to start a new thread, but is the French roast on track to appease the 'Mrs'... ?.
> 
> Jon.


 Nope, it is me that quite likes it.

I just make a cup of tea for the Mrs.


----------



## joey24dirt

Slowpress said:


> So.... What is the black "cap"/conversation bubble? Isn't anyone going to explain this to the rest of us?!


It's a rubber stamp...










The idea being is you soak that sheet in coffee, and that then becomes your ink pad. Also works just fine with normal ink 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

joey24dirt said:


> It's a rubber stamp...
> 
> 
> 
> The idea being is you soak that sheet in coffee, and that then becomes your ink pad. Also works just fine with normal ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Damn - I'm glad you spilled the beans. I have been pestering @Hasi about it ?


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> It's a rubber stamp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea being is you soak that sheet in coffee, and that then becomes your ink pad. Also works just fine with normal ink
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


& there was me waiting for a sink shot as per instructions!


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> & there was me waiting for a sink shot as per instructions!


 can't help Joey mistaking it for ink shot when it clearly said sink shot...


----------



## GrowlingDog

Before I said no more money to be spent I ordered some Espresso glasses, purely so I could see how much Crema was being produced.


----------



## Fez

Yeah I'm sure it was "before" ?


----------



## Slowpress

Thank you, mystery solvers! Glad to know about it being a "coffee stamp"! Now, pray tell, what does "buyaneer" mean? (I'm new here, so please forgive, if answer should be obvious!)


----------



## ashcroc

Slowpress said:


> Thank you, mystery solvers! Glad to know about it being a "coffee stamp"! Now, pray tell, what does "buyaneer" mean? (I'm new here, so please forgive, if answer should be obvious!)


Think it simply means we bought!


----------



## Nicknak

ashcroc said:


> Slowpress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, mystery solvers! Glad to know about it being a "coffee stamp"! Now, pray tell, what does "buyaneer" mean? (I'm new here, so please forgive, if answer should be obvious!)
> 
> 
> 
> Think it simply means we bought!
Click to expand...

 As in pioneers in the VB buying experience.. Which was very nice too .. If @Hasi does it again it would be worth trying .. He has his own roasting business which he had just started . @Slowpress


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> As in pioneers in the VB buying experience.. Which was very nice too .. If @Hasi does it again it would be worth trying .. He has his own roasting business which he had just started . @Slowpress


love the buying experience bit... so Jimi Hendrix-ish


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> love the buying experience bit... so Jimi Hendrix-ish


 So rock and roll ???........... an @Hasi love in ... ?


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> So rock and roll ???........... an @Hasi love in ... ?


 speaking of which, how far are you with my rock ing roll chair? 

Just asking because I've started 3D printing some banjo strings :angel: ?


----------



## Cooffe

Hasi said:


> speaking of which, how far are you with my rock ing roll chair?
> 
> Just asking because I've started 3D printing some banjo strings :angel: ?


 Still waiting for more beans to come up for sale... no pressure though...


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> speaking of which, how far are you with my rock ing roll chair?
> 
> Just asking because I've started 3D printing some banjo strings :angel: ?


 I've put that on the same back burner you have for the next VB coffee extravaganza ???.. Didn't think you were serious ? .. It will take time as it will have to be whittled with a pen knife in true Deep South style .. Plus I bought some big hooks from the pound shop for the gun rack ..


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> I've put that on the same back burner you have for the next VB coffee extravaganza ???.. Didn't think you were serious ? .. It will take time as it will have to be whittled with a pen knife in true Deep South style .. Plus I bought some big hooks from the pound shop for the gun rack ..


 Ha!
Look no further, I might as well do it on my own before they start calling you rednecknak round here  
Collected some ideas in true Southern fashion:



























Sorry, don't mean to derail this here thread ?


----------



## Slowpress

Nicknak said:


> As in pioneers in the VB buying experience.. Which was very nice too .. If @Hasi does it again it would be worth trying .. He has his own roasting business which he had just started . @Slowpress


 Ah-ha! Now I understand!??


----------



## Sparkyx

Another lovely towel curtesy of@MildredM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines

Greens. Lots of them. Good job I was in to take delivery, because the DPD guy just walked off after plonking the box on my driveway... My wife would have a) not managed it, and b) had some choice words for him.


----------



## catpuccino

Not delivered but collected walking around the city. Couldn't resist the Friedhats, saves some EU shipping fees.


----------



## 9719

Not the postie but w.end guests who kindly brought these with them...nom nom


----------



## LeighBadman

Has bean's Othaya Chinga Natural (SL28 & SL34) and Bolivia Bebeto Mamami Washed (Caturra)... yummmmm


----------



## Jony

Don't want to run out. And picked up some El Salvador from Origin San Antonio I think, not on the website either


----------



## MildredM

Is this for me?!









Oh no, daddy, what HAVE YOU DONE ?


----------



## xpresso

O'h my its a Pav, we'll battling for likes and posts ......

It is s Pav int it and not a chrome OSCAR.. ???.

JON.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> O'h my its a Pav, we'll battling for likes and posts ......
> 
> It is s Pav int it and not a chrome OSCAR.. ???.
> 
> JON.


 A big box for a dinky little tamper ?


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Is this for me?!
> 
> View attachment 31196
> 
> 
> Oh no, daddy, what HAVE YOU DONE ?
> 
> View attachment 31195


 My my that looks well packed


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> My my that looks well packed


 It was just about the best example of packing I've ever seen ?


----------



## THR_Crema

First time trying this and it's lovely!


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> It was just about the best example of packing I've ever seen ?


 That packing must be slowing you down. ? come on get on with it. .. Get it on display ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> That packing must be slowing you down. ? come on get on with it. .. Get it on display ?


 Hahaha! Patience, young man hahaha!!!


----------



## MildredM

You know when you don't know what to buy your other half for their birthday ...... this is one way round, sneaking a new bit of kit in to the kitchen has never been easier ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> You know when you don't know what to buy your other half for their birthday ...... this is one way round, sneaking a new bit of kit in to the kitchen has never been easier ?
> 
> View attachment 31204


 Wow he is such a lucky man ??? .. I mention grinder to my other half , she slapped me ??


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> ou﻿﻿ kn﻿﻿﻿ow w﻿hen you﻿ don'﻿t know what to buy your other half for their birthda﻿y ...... this is one way round,﻿ sneaking a new bit of kit in﻿ to the kitchen has never been easier ?
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿
> View attachment 31204


 Pav-tastic;........any plans for those Thuya Burr offcuts? ?

Postie brought me today a brown envelope with HMRC. printed on it.......not quite in the same league as a shiny Pav ?☹


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> You know when you don't know what to buy your other half for their birthday ...... this is one way round, sneaking a new bit of kit in to the kitchen has never been easier ?
> 
> View attachment 31204


 Just need to keep the finger prints off the 21 year old!


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Just need to keep the finger prints off the 21 year old!


 *looks down* ahem, I am fingerprint free I will have you know ?


----------



## MildredM

Anyway, all joking aside, I am VERY grateful for that @coffeechap for finding me such a superb 21 year old La P. And for fitting the gauge kit and testing it all and everything. Oh and did I mention his packaging skills? To say we are happy would be an understatement ? ? ? beaming ? ? ?


----------



## eddie57

MildredM said:


> You know when you don't know what to buy your other half for their birthday ...... this is one way round, sneaking a new bit of kit in to the kitchen has never been easier ?
> 
> View attachment 31204


 Beautiful machine. you are spoiled rotten?


----------



## MildredM

eddie57 said:


> Beautiful machine. you are spoiled rotten?


 Thank you ? I count my blessings every day for such a thoughtful and generous hubby ? ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Thank you  I count my blessings every day for such a thoughtful and generous hubby


are you talking about chap?


----------



## jlarkin

I got carried away...









Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Oooooooooo ^^^^^ what a box full of delicious-ness ?


----------



## jlarkin

MildredM said:


> Oooooooooo ^^^^^ what a box full of delicious-ness ?


 Hopefully so! ?


----------



## BaggaZee

jlarkin said:


> I got carried away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


 Blimey, you did, didn't you?! I'm curious about the Cat & Cloud beans but just have too many already!


----------



## GrowlingDog

I got some coffee too.

Time to make an Espresso.


----------



## Wobbit

Snap! First dog and hat order for me


----------



## cambosheff

I'm now officially banned from shopping in sales on my own. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

cambosheff said:


> I'm now officially banned from shopping in sales on my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Really good purchase .. I have their track saw and multi tracks ..nice gear


----------



## DavecUK

For my experiments....


----------



## mctrials23

DavecUK said:


> For my experiments....
> 
> 
> View attachment 31234


 Is that a specially made one for the Minima or is that one of the others on the market?

I assume the beta machines are no different to the production machines when it comes to fitting something like this?


----------



## MildredM

It's a bit like a birthday week here this week ?

I can't wait to get stuck in, especially to the CAT beans on Sunday ?

Thanks very much @DogandHat you've really pulled this one out the . . . hat ?


----------



## Kitkat

It's clearly Dog and Hat day today. I wish I'd ordered some Cat and Cloud. Just because of the name :classic_biggrin:


----------



## L&R

unknown device(for now)


----------



## xpresso

L&R said:


> unknown device(for now)
> 
> View attachment 31255


 But you'll probably still purchase a towel at some point ?.

Jon.


----------



## GrowlingDog

Today my new cups from Loveramics arrived.

Latte cups, for my Americano
Flat White for the Wifes Americano. She loves coffee but isn't allowed much.
Espresso cups for me.

All colour coordinated with the kitchen.


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## Jony

Some very good coffee you have sir.


----------



## GrowlingDog

Very dull post for me today in some vain attempt to keep these clean.


----------



## jymbob

I know Pact aren't everyone's cup of ... well, I guess coffee, but personally I'm really looking forward to this one. Going to need a couple of days resting methinks!


----------



## Cooffe

jymbob said:


> I know Pact aren't everyone's cup of ... well, I guess coffee, but personally I'm really looking forward to this one. Going to need a couple of days resting methinks!


 Best of luck! I never had much success with them but I hope you do!


----------



## Craigzad




----------



## PPapa

Quality Chinesium here. Didn't weigh it, but feels solid and much better feel than the mini cocktail shaker I've been using.


----------



## Hasi

Bullets!

...better start biting 
Thanks@Nicknak they look ace (they aren't forensic relics some court is missing for the past decades, are they?!)


----------



## Cooffe

PPapa said:


> Quality Chinesium here. Didn't weigh it, but feels solid and much better feel than the mini cocktail shaker I've been using.


 Do you have a link? I assume it's for an e61 group/58mm PF... Will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## DDoe

Cooffe said:


> Do you have a link? I assume it's for an e61 group/58mm PF... Will be much appreciated!!!


 OK fairly ignorant newbie here so I'll bite....what's it used for?

Thanks.


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> Bullets!
> 
> ...better start biting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks@Nicknak they look ace (they aren't forensic relics some court is missing for the past decades, are they?!)


 Might be ... can't remember ?


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Might be ... can't remember ?


 bet you've found them in an old coat pocket and quietly said to yourself, oh look Nick they'll make for some nice Pavoni steam tips AND it'll be a good opportunity to sneak 'em out of the country


----------



## ashcroc

DDoe said:


> OK fairly ignorant newbie here so I'll bite....what's it used for?
> Thanks.


Catching grounds from an EK43.


----------



## PPapa

Cooffe said:


> Do you have a link? I assume it's for an e61 group/58mm PF... Will be much appreciated!!!


Here you go, posted some thoughts so it doesn't get lost as easily.

EK 43 Dosing cups

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/46504-EK-43-Dosing-cups/page__view__findpost__p__686943


----------



## IamOiman

All my stuff arrived from the move in, and look what happened to pop up in the malestrom of boxes! I'll be taking her out for a spin once I get a plug and the correct John Guest fitting for it!


----------



## Jony

Flour from Jeff and All yummy


----------



## DDoe

Some might think this a bit tacky but I like it. It's on the wall in coffee corner.









Also received my first on-line coffee bean order from Rave.. their espresso lovers taster pack and a pack of decaff.


----------



## PPapa

Exciting day!


----------



## garethuk

PPapa said:


> Exciting day!


 That is exciting, which kettle is it?


----------



## MildredM

The world renowned Snake-Factory obviously heard about my reviewing skills. I received these today for free.

Excellent packaging and detailed instructions. A bit miffed to find only 3 x 1mm tips but not to worry I can still put them through their paces.

Watch this......hole!


----------



## Cooffe

garethuk said:


> That is exciting, which kettle is it?


 That looks like a Stagg Fellow kettle


----------



## PPapa

garethuk said:


> That is exciting, which kettle is it?


Fellow Stagg EKG.

Decided not to turn Londinium at all and brew few coffees with Wave this morning. I missed that so much!


----------



## lake_m

Hoping this will help prevent side channels a la Niche catch cup.


----------



## Jony

Fellow Stagg


----------



## GrowlingDog

New tamper for me today


----------



## AliG

GrowlingDog said:


> New tamper for me today


That is handsome. I've been putting off buying a 49.5, but think I may bite the bullet. I assume you're getting a nice seal in the la pav basket?

Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog

AliG said:


> That is handsome. I've been putting off buying a 49.5, but think I may bite the bullet. I assume you're getting a nice seal in the la pav basket?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's a much better seal than my cheap tamper I got off Amazon in a hurry as I didn't have one.

It's also much heavier and a much nicer handle to hold which makes the whole tamping experience much nicer.

New vs old.


----------



## icom102

xpresso said:


> Dave I'm somewhat surprised, it appears you've given it the thumbs up before putting it through its paces ?.
> 
> Jon.


 Where did you get the Niche?


----------



## coffeechap

AliG said:


> That is handsome. I've been putting off buying a 49.5, but think I may bite the bullet. I assume you're getting a nice seal in the la pav basket?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


 @AliG let me know if you want one like that as I have a few.


----------



## AliG

coffeechap said:


> @AliG let me know if you want one like that as I have a few.


Thanks, will do. Just trying to decide between the two handle designs.

Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


> The world renowned Snake-Factory obviously heard about my reviewing skills. I received these today for free.
> Excellent packaging and detailed instructions. A bit miffed to find only 3 x 1mm tips but not to worry I can still put them through their paces.
> Watch this......hole!
> <img alt="AD870842-6789-4293-8F64-40BDCCA767A4.thumb.jpeg.668b8aeeb92581768daf07802b674c5e.jpeg" data-fileid="31642" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/AD870842-6789-4293-8F64-40BDCCA767A4.thumb.jpeg.668b8aeeb92581768daf07802b674c5e.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="30331E5D-3CA2-4B90-866C-FA3C87A43AF4.thumb.jpeg.b544b1a7051ff1d2bdd1808faf0ee4e0.jpeg" data-fileid="31643" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/30331E5D-3CA2-4B90-866C-FA3C87A43AF4.thumb.jpeg.b544b1a7051ff1d2bdd1808faf0ee4e0.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Don't put them in your pocket. You'll lose your change.


----------



## Jony

Cheated here, nipped in Richer sounds. Thanks took your recommendation, bought wired ones as the price came down to £119.

@Junglebert


----------



## KTD

Jony said:


> Cheated here, nipped in Richer sounds. Thanks took your recommendation, bought wired ones as the price came down to £119.
> @Junglebert
> <img alt="IMG_20190821_191507.thumb.jpg.4dce0a715f6287d343274cf8cd5ce21b.jpg" data-fileid="31745" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/IMG_20190821_191507.thumb.jpg.4dce0a715f6287d343274cf8cd5ce21b.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Before you crack them open I bought some from my local HMV for £59 a few weeks ago! Great headphones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD

Jony said:


> Cheated here, nipped in Richer sounds. Thanks took your recommendation, bought wired ones as the price came down to £119.
> 
> @Junglebert
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20190821_191507.thumb.jpg.4dce0a715f6287d343274cf8cd5ce21b.jpg" data-fileid="31745" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/IMG_20190821_191507.thumb.jpg.4dce0a715f6287d343274cf8cd5ce21b.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Before you crack them open I bought some from my local HMV for £59 a few weeks ago! Great headphones.

(They were the on ear version)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

This now feels a little bit of a shocker, haha thanks for the kick in the balls, that's 6 months coffee,haha


----------



## KTD

Jony said:


> This now feels a little bit of a shocker, haha thanks for the kick in the balls, that's 6 months coffee,haha


Lol sorry, are yours the over ear rather than on ear though? Happy to nip in and see if they have anymore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

KTD said:


> Lol sorry, are yours the over ear rather than on ear though? Happy to nip in and see if they have anymore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yep just had little look round and the offer was for on Ear, mine are over haha Yep you can actually please


----------



## KTD

Jony said:


> Yep just had little look round and the offer was for on Ear, mine are over haha Yep you can actually please


Will nip in and see what they have left, it's been 'closing' for years...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

I have two HMV near me and I walked past today in Plymouth as well, cool thanks.


----------



## THR_Crema

New BRITA water jug and 6 months worth of filters.


----------



## jymbob

Wifey not postie, but we've been seeing friends in west Oxfordshire this week, and the local roastery is not to be sneezed at!


----------



## MildredM

jymbob said:


> Wifey﻿ not po﻿stie


 I honestly had a double take - thought you'd acquired a wife in the post ??


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> I honestly had a double take - thought you'd acquired a wife in the post ??


 @jymbob don't worry, that's just the way @MildredM is usually going about these things.

Dude came through the post -
that's what matters the most.

It's how Ian and her met back then...


----------



## jymbob

Hasi said:


> @jymbob don't worry, that's just the way @MildredM is usually going about these things.
> 
> Dude came through the post -
> 
> that's what matters the most.
> 
> It's how Ian and her met back then...


Thanks for the explanation@Hasi. @MildredM I'm surprised you haven't upgraded yours to a newer model yet! Maybe there are some custom features you can't do without? Or is there just not much demand on the resale market?


----------



## MildredM

jymbob said:


> Thanks for the explanation@Hasi. @MildremM I'm surprised you haven't upgraded yours to a newer model yet! Maybe there are some custom features you can't do without? Or is there just not much demand on the resale market?


 Ho! Fully customised to my liking now - this one's for life (besides, who would serve me up my Ice Cream every evening with just the perfect ratio of vanilla to chocolate) ??


----------



## Jony




----------



## Planter

Jony said:


> <img alt="IMG_20190822_142342.thumb.jpg.bbf9fa760a9b47074a402b15d8d34b25.jpg" data-fileid="31787" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/IMG_20190822_142342.thumb.jpg.bbf9fa760a9b47074a402b15d8d34b25.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Let me know what you think of it Jony

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THR_Crema

Not tried this one before so looking forward to dialling it in.


----------



## GrowlingDog

Coffee delivery for me too. Looking forward to these.


----------



## -Mac

Today, Mr Amazon brought me:

2 Gordon Ramsay Maze cups and saucers (Teal)









2 Ozeri Moderna 60ml glasses


----------



## garethuk

-Mac said:


> Today, Mr Amazon brought me:
> 
> 2 Gordon Ramsay Maze cups and saucers (Teal)
> 
> 
> View attachment 31815
> 
> 
> 2 Ozeri Moderna 60ml glasses
> 
> 
> View attachment 31816


 Yes it wasn't until I started drinking coffee that I realised I could get excited about crockery!


----------



## Obnic

More drugs and another bag. Still nil by mouth though


----------



## ashcroc

Obnic said:


> More drugs and another bag. Still nil by mouth though


What the hell have you done to yourself? Hope you're on the mend soon.


----------



## lake_m

Obnic said:


> More drugs and another bag. Still nil by mouth though


 Oh no! Hope whatever it is you get well soon.


----------



## 9719

Obnic said:


> More drugs and another bag. Still nil by mouth though


Hoping that things are heading in the right direction for you and you'll soon be feeling your old self...if they are only half as good as where I've been attending over the last 18 months you'll be in good hands.

Best wishes & all that


----------



## ronsil

That doesn't look very good?

Hope to hear you back on the coffee soon.

All Best


----------



## Nicknak

@Obnic Get well soon


----------



## Obnic

Bless you all. And thanks for you good wishes. It's just chronic old age creeping up on me! So frustrating. Was allowed a coffee this morning. Nespresso never looked so good.


----------



## ashcroc

Obnic said:


> Bless you all. And thanks for you good wishes. It's just chronic old age creeping up on me! So frustrating. Was allowed a coffee this morning. Nespresso never looked so good.


The little yellow doily makes all the difference. Glad to here it isn't anything serious.


----------



## -Mac

Get well soon, O Brethren of the Bean.


----------



## MildredM

Oh my! You poor thing - a real bummer 

Can we post supplies that can be sneaked in (and something harmless) ??


----------



## Agentb

Obnic said:


> Bless you all. And thanks for you good wishes. It's just chronic old age creeping up on me! So frustrating. Was allowed a coffee this morning. Nespresso never looked so good.


 Goodo, you'll be on solids before you know it. If they let you drink Nespresso, you must be on the mend. :good:


----------



## Agentb

MildredM said:


> Oh my! You poor thing - a real bummer
> 
> Can we post supplies that can be sneaked in (and something harmless) ??


 Has anyone ordered a Nespresso towel yet?


----------



## johnealey

*@Obnic *Hope you recover soon, we can always send you a vac bag of Intravenous cold brew to hang on your drip stand 

john and Sarah


----------



## Obnic

So, after a week feeling like this:










I made it to here:










And now I'm home taking full advantage of my family's feelings of guilt and fondness. First decent coffee this morning.

You guys were an amazing support. Can't get over how nice the folk are on thus forum.


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> So, after a week feeling like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm home taking full advantage of my family's feelings of guilt and fondness. First decent coffee this morning.
> 
> You guys were an amazing support. Can't get over how nice the folk are on thus forum.


 This is wonderful to hear - well done ? ? hope you enjoy your coffee ☕☕


----------



## PPapa

Been given a gift... still not sure what to do with it!


----------



## coffeechap

PPapa said:


> Been given a gift... still not sure what to do with it!


 Possible shove it from whence it came


----------



## coffeechap

Obnic said:


> So, after a week feeling like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to here:
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm home taking full advantage of my family's feelings of guilt and fondness. First decent coffee this morning.
> 
> You guys were an amazing support. Can't get over how nice the folk are on thus forum.


 Just seen this, hope you are feeling much better and sorry to see you were not doing so well.


----------



## El carajillo

I also have only just seen this, I was going to ask what a 'mole' is in the local dialect but then I saw you had already escaped :good:

Glad to see you are at home and back on coffee.

Very best wishes for a full recovery.

This getting old is definitely NOT all it is cracked up to be :classic_unsure:


----------



## Bacms

I am back home (Portugal) for a couple of weeks of holiday and decided to hit the new speciality coffee cafes and roasters that seem to have been popping everywhere. Tried a nice Kenyan at Combi as a pour over but lacked some of the sweetness I enjoy from them so didn't pack a bag. However I did end up picking a bag from fabrica so looking forward to give that a try. Will have to be on a French press as despite my best efforts to pick a V60 I can't seem to find anyone with fillers in stock and because I still be travelling up and down the country ordering online is not an option.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino

Local roaster has the novel approach of donating a nominal amount to local charities per kilo sold. Found out that his batch data cross references to a roast date that he keeps on file. Not sure why he doesn't print that on his labels since he roasts to order.

Because I live within his delivery zone I get the beans delivered by him to my door in the price.


----------



## Inspector

Jony said:


> View attachment 31787


 What do you think of it Jony?


----------



## Jony

Actually not to bad. In both


----------



## Fez




----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> View attachment 31909


 Only slightly jealous.


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> Only slightly jealous.


 true, these scales...


----------



## Cooffe

Hasi said:


> true, these scales...


 I've yearned for them for ages...


----------



## coffeechap

Fez said:


> View attachment 31909


 Love the LR, ZM

4 letters

2 macines

1 amazing setup


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Love the LR, ZM
> 
> 4 letters
> 
> 2 macines
> 
> 1 amazing setup


 I would add another word - class ?


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> I would add another word - class ?


 Now why don't you add that to every bar towel supplied for the LR ZM ... 'CLASS' ..

Jon.


----------



## nicholasj




----------



## joey24dirt

Postie brought me an amazing@MildredM towel and also some of these cheeky little espresso cups....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Are they ^^^ the magic cups you just grind into and it instantly turns into coffee you can drink ??


----------



## coffeechap

joey24dirt said:


> Postie brought me an amazing@MildredM towel and also some of these cheeky little espresso cups....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Some people are in the @Hasi circle of trust and get little gifts!


----------



## Cooffe

coffeechap said:


> Some people are in the @Hasi circle of trust and get little gifts!


 It's alright for some ain't it...


----------



## Slowpress

nicholasj said:


> View attachment 31917


 This is a shoe horn... right?? (and not some fancy coffee tool?! ??‍♀)


----------



## Hasi

Slowpress said:


> This is a shoe horn... right? (and not some fancy coffee tool?! )


I've been wondering as well... imagining it to lift a basket out of a pf


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> I've been wondering as well... imagining it to lift a basket out of a pf


 Or more likely to remove the screen. ?.

Jon.


----------



## GrowlingDog

A new Tamper for me.

This one is to fit my Gaggia baskets.


----------



## nicholasj

Hasi said:


> I've been wondering as well... imagining it to lift a basket out of a pf


 Yes it is. I've been wrecking teaspoons, but this works perfectly.


----------



## Marocchino

Relegating the bamboo skewer to the drawer... after the arrival of the main components for my new distribution tool ?


----------



## PPapa

GrowlingDog said:


> A new Tamper for me.
> 
> This one is to fit my Gaggia baskets.


I've seen this one before! Quite miss it sometimes, to be honest.


----------



## Slowpress

nicholasj said:


> Yes it is. I've been wrecking teaspoons, but this works perfectly.


 Oh my gosh! ? makes sense, and it's a two for one.... shoes & baskets!?


----------



## nicholasj




----------



## nicholasj

Intriguing! What are they? @Marocchino

I may banish my wood skewers yet!


----------



## the_partisan

A nice package from Petra & Gwilym Davies' new roastery


----------



## Marocchino

nicholasj said:


> Intriguing! What are they? @Marocchino
> 
> I may banish my wood skewers yet!


 They're cleaning brushes for stainless steel straws. I've chopped the brush ends off and with the remaining hooped twisted wire ends fixed four of them into a cork to be used in combination as tool / stirrer for my ground coffee.

I must clarify this is in no way my idea and that I am shamelessly copying other people that have done this before me.

Read the excellent thread started by @Snakehips for further info -

*
Londinium Distribution Tool. - 'Silver Bullet' ?
*

By Snakehips, July 22, 2017 in Lever Forum


----------



## MildredM

I got a load of the brushes a while back and @joey24dirt kindly made a handle for me ?


----------



## Marocchino

@MildredM - I believe it was you I got the idea from for the brushes ?. Hadn't thought to contact @joey24dirt until I found out how the tool worked for me in practice. ?


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I got a load of the brushes a while back and @joey24dirt kindly made a handle for me
> 
> <img alt="E38F804F-663C-43B1-B95B-0637289A96A1.jpeg.f5db73b55b1d8e9607aee1e933cca59e.jpeg" data-fileid="31969" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_09/E38F804F-663C-43B1-B95B-0637289A96A1.jpeg.f5db73b55b1d8e9607aee1e933cca59e.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I look at those spare brushes at least a few times a week and think to myself that I must make more. If we get another contest on the go at some point I'll do a couple for prizes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> I look at those spare brushes at least a few times a week and think to myself that I must make more. If we get another contest on the go at some point I'll do a couple for prizes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I still have a bunch here too! I think it's because any old body can make one with an old cork or lump of old wood, it isn't worth the effort hahahahahaha


----------



## Marocchino

MildredM said:


> I still have a bunch here too! I think it's because any old body can make one with an old cork or lump of old wood, it isn't worth the effort hahahahahaha


 Not when you zoom in on the quality of @joey24dirt handles ?


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> I look at those spare brushes at least a few times a week and think to myself that I must make more. If we get another contest on the go at some point I'll do a couple for prizes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'd buy a few off you . Tried to order off three different ebayers and they never arrived ?

Wrong quote ? @MildredM


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> I'd buy a few off you . Tried to order off three different ebayers and they never arrived


I'll PM you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino

..... leave a couple in the drawer long enough and when you get back there' seems to be more ?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> I'd buy a few off you . Tried to order off three different ebayers and they never arrived ?
> 
> Wrong quote ? @MildredM


 You get a free set with some grinders/machines


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> You get a free set with some grinders/machines


 Lyn Webber don't mention them on their EG-1 site ?


----------



## Marocchino

Nicknak said:


> I'd buy a few off you . Tried to order off three different ebayers and they never arrived ?


 Ordered mine from Amazon - they took over a month to come and the tracking was actually showing the item as lost. Eventually they turned up rather unexpectedly at the end of last week :classic_rolleyes:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B076P6JNHK/ref=pe_3187911_189395841_TE_3p_dp_1


----------



## Hasi

where's them good old days where you could ride your bicycle over to the local general store, tell grumpy old git inside what you need and after mumbling a few curses they would actually come forward with it...


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> I still have a bunch here too! I think it's because any old body can make one with an old cork or lump of old wood, it isn't worth the effort hahahahahaha


 Are you part suggesting using colouring felt tip pens as well to create the skate board look. ?.

Jon.


----------



## Marocchino

Hasi said:


> where's them good old days where you could ride your bicycle over to the local general store, tell grumpy old git inside what you need and after mumbling a few curses they would actually come forward with it...


 .... if you've heard of TV show The Two Ronnies, they had a comedy sketch that works well with that picture you painted. They made one about the hardware store and four candles. ?


----------



## Hasi

> 1 hour ago, Marocchino said:
> 
> .... if you've heard of TV show The Two Ronnies, they had a comedy sketch that works well with that picture you painted. They made one about the hardware store and four candles. ?


 Nailed it.

?


----------



## Jony

Sub from you know who came Monday


----------



## Obnic

Bit off topic but three new beasties as yet unnamed...


----------



## Agentb

Obnic said:


> Bit off topic but three new beasties as yet unnamed...


 Meow... they reminded me of Metallurgical Mottas http://metallurgicamotta.it/index-gb.php ?


----------



## MildredM

^^^ hmmm grey imports?!

Happy new home you lucky trio ? ?


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


> ^^^ hmmm grey imports?!
> Happy new home you lucky trio


Ha ha ha! Yes. French little blighters!

One of them has learned to turn the bedside touch lamp on and does so at 0530 each morning. Definitely French!


----------



## Rakesh

Big box of deliciousness from KTH


----------



## Marocchino

Rakesh said:


> Big box of deliciousness from KTH


 Nice! ? I'm sure I'd be very jittery if I succumbed to temptation and waded into that lot. Mrs Marocchino can always tell when I've had one double too many ?


----------



## PPapa

Some boxes arrived...









Pretty much everything from Coffee Collective (so I don't have to pay for shipping!) and a pair of Saucony Ride ISO/Kinvara 10, for training and racing.


----------



## MildredM

Oh I am SO jealous ? ^^^^^^^

Let us know what you think then I can get an order in!!


----------



## L&R




----------



## lake_m

Early delivery (groan).

Mini hopper for the E37s

But I think I prefer the temporary solution I've been using. A quality bean weight made by a certain gentleman around these parts ?


----------



## nicholasj




----------



## ajohn

Glad your ok. I often find getting older in some ways isn't much fun. Stubbed my toes a couple of weeks ago. Bruising gone but wondering why the higher part of my instep feels a bit strange.

 The postman dropped of a parker 3 way this morning so now I can find out if it can replace the one in a Sage DB. The one in it is well but ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

The parker coil is much bigger  so must be better. Same VA rating though and ok up to 20bar.

John

-


----------



## DDoe

lake_m said:


> Early delivery (groan).
> 
> Mini hopper for the E37s
> 
> But I think I prefer the temporary solution I've been using. A quality bean weight made by a certain gentleman around these parts ?
> 
> View attachment 32056
> 
> 
> View attachment 32057


 I like your temporary solution, think I'll try something similar on my Mignon.


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> I'll PM you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 A big thank you to @joey24dirt , Much more reliable than Ebay .. I now have some little brushes to make a knock of Londinium distribution tool .. Now what wood to use ..


----------



## Marocchino

Nicknak said:


> A big thank you to @joey24dirt , Much more reliable than Ebay .. I now have some little brushes to make a knock of Londinium distribution tool .. Now what wood to use ..


 I ended up using a wine cork for my 4 brush knock off tool - works a treat too. Though I admit it's not as aesthetically pleasing as say a beautifully turned Thuya Burr handle or Skateboard reclaimed ply material. ?


----------



## Nicknak

Marocchino said:


> I ended up using a wine cork for my 4 brush knock off tool - works a treat too. Though I admit it's not as aesthetically pleasing as say a beautifully turned Thuya Burr handle or Skateboard reclaimed ply material. ?


 Thuya burr is so last year .. Pine is back ??.. I was thinking of some highly polished African Blackwood .?


----------



## the_partisan

PPapa said:


> Some boxes arrived...
> 
> Pretty much everything from Coffee Collective (so I don't have to pay for shipping!) and a pair of Saucony Ride ISO/Kinvara 10, for training and racing.


 I didn't know TCC was also selling shoes  Joking aside, let us know if anything stands out, would be keen to pick up a bag as well, haven't given them a chance in a while after some disappointment.


----------



## filthynines

At the weekend I received some bits to pimp my La Pav. IMS showerscreen, IMS basket, single spout for portafilter (always thought they looked good) and an ill-fitting drip tray at long last.

The IMS basket has dropped my dose to 15g. Interestingly the pucks come out a bit drier and a lot more compact now. Thought I was going to wake up the family when I knocked one out. (Oo-er!)


----------



## Obnic

Two of these little chaps. Stickybones infinitely possible stop motion figures. They are utterly delightful.










That's two out of seven indiegogo contributions over three years that have actually yielded something. Not putting my money there ever again!


----------



## ashcroc

Obnic said:


> Two of these little chaps. Stickybones infinitely possible stop motion figures. They are utterly delightful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's two out of seven indiegogo contributions over three years that have actually yielded something. Not putting my money there ever again!


I assume you be an artist?


----------



## Obnic

ashcroc said:


> I assume you be an artist?


Actually my girls are the arty ones. I just think they are action-art in the sense that already everyone in the family has been posing them. You can't walk past them without doing something.


----------



## the_partisan

Not from postie, but my wife picked up a bag of Bolivia Manco Kapac from Bob Coffee Lab while she was visiting Bucharest, who are one of my favorite roasters. Slightly disappointing to see that it was roasted almost 1 month ago though, but still looking forward to trying it and naturals can benefit from 3-4 weeks resting. They typically do some really nice natural processed coffees.


----------



## webdoc

So we buy coffee from you and you buy from us 

Check out rocko mountain too, a dream on filter!


----------



## Komatoes

Looking forward to trying this taster pack from Horsham.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

I got it because it had the word Fany in it.


----------



## IanCann81

Not from the postie, but went to the Coffee House Project festival at Bristol Temple Meads on Saturday afternoon and picked up a bag of Campbell & Syme's Perla Negra from Costa Rica, (which was gorgeous in the french press on Sunday), the latest independent coffee guide for the South West/south Wales and a BB-8 (he off of star wars) keep cup, so huzzah for that.


----------



## Phil104

The new issue of Standart arrived today plus the bonus little bag of beans.


----------



## marc1882

Zwanger said:


> .





Zwanger said:


> 1974 La Peppina black.
> 
> View attachment 32120


 Wonderful looking pieces of machinery,if ever you want to sell one of the Peppina's, please let me know


----------



## Marocchino

Supporting local roaster ?


----------



## Kitkat

Coffee. Just in the nick of time as almost out of beans.


----------



## coffeechap

marc1882 said:


> Wonderful looking pieces of machinery,if ever you want to sell one of the Peppina's, please let me know


 I will be selling a brown one soon @marc1882


----------



## Fez

A nice little order from Hasbean


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> A nice little order from Hasbean
> 
> View attachment 32161


 Ah no "Finger la Fany" beans I see. A wise man.


----------



## JSR

Marocchino said:


> Supporting local roaster ?
> 
> View attachment 32159


 Hi there,

I bought some in August whilst visiting family, but was dissapointed to see there isn't a roasting date, so have no idea when it was roasted. Its sitting half used in the cupboard!

J

edit: Mystery 11 from Coffee Compass arrived today. Can't believe its roasted and posted on the same day!


----------



## Marocchino

JSR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I bought some in August whilst visiting family, but was dissapointed to see there isn't a roasting date, so have no idea when it was roasted. Its sitting half used in the cupboard!
> 
> J
> 
> edit: Mystery 11 from Coffee Compass arrived today. Can't believe its roasted and posted on the same day!


 I ring the guy up, he logs his roasting dates and can tell you from the code on the pack. He roasts to order.


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Ah no "Finger la Fany" beans I see. A wise man.


 ?? I thought of you when I was ordering. But no, I chose on what I thought I may enjoy not what sounded hilarious


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> ?? I thought of you when I was ordering. But no, I chose on what I thought I may enjoy not what sounded hilarious


 Haha! I'm glad I was in your thoughts, not for anything useful mind... in all fairness I had the beans a day within roasting. Might crack them open now at the end of the third day... it's too tempting!


----------



## marc1882

coffeechap said:


> I will be selling a brown one soon @marc1882


 Thanks @coffeechap, let me know when you decide to sell it, I've been after one for a while


----------



## Asgross

From the craftsman Nicknak

These quite simply feel fantastic, and look even better in real life.










So beautiful in fact, that my wife's quite happy with these increasing the size of my coffee corner.










Im sorry but my photos fail to convey the quality of them.

(Portafilters and tampers aren't included by Nick!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacms

Those are fantastic. Really need to improve my turning skills


----------



## Nicknak

Asgross said:


> From the craftsman Nicknak
> 
> These quite simply feel fantastic, and look even better in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful in fact, that my wife's quite happy with these increasing the size of my coffee corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry but my photos fail to convey the quality of them.
> 
> (Portafilters and tampers aren't included by Nick!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I hope you don't have to keep your LR in the garden as well ? ..


----------



## Jony

A little change not ordered in ages, give them a go.


----------



## chefcar

New setup is now ready. Still figuring out the grinder mostly.










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## KTD

chefcar said:


> New setup is now ready. Still figuring out the grinder mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


Any questions re the grinder give me a shout and I'll try and help, I really enjoyed it when I had one and was markedly better than the old mignon in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefcar

KTD said:


> Any questions re the grinder give me a shout and I'll try and help, I really enjoyed it when I had one and was markedly better than the old mignon in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much i need a new scale to adjust it better thats my biggest problem now. I ll be asking questions soon probably))


----------



## dovy

Jony said:


> A little change not ordered in ages, give them a go.
> 
> View attachment 32192


 My local roasters, that Rwandan natural is a belter ?


----------



## Jony

Good to hear.


----------



## coffeechap

Today arrived the mystery 3 from black cat


----------



## DavecUK

Why so many photos of coffee bags without a sample of the coffee within them? It's nice to see the bag but seeing the coffee as well would be nice....Otherwise it's just a bag, perhaps a nice looking one but a bag just the same.


----------



## Hasi

DavecUK said:


> Why so many photos of coffee bags without a sample of the coffee within them? It's nice to see the bag but seeing the coffee as well would be nice....Otherwise it's just a bag, perhaps a nice looking one but a bag just the same.


Well this is the 'What did the Postie bring you today' thread isn't it? Folk may wish to keep freshly ordered beans sealed until they use them...


----------



## DavecUK

Hasi said:


> DavecUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why so many photos of coffee bags without a sample of the coffee within them? It's nice to see the bag but seeing the coffee as well would be nice....Otherwise it's just a bag, perhaps a nice looking one but a bag just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is the 'What did the Postie bring you today' thread isn't it? Folk may wish to keep freshly ordered beans sealed until they use them...
Click to expand...

 Super helpful answer, thanks for that.


----------



## Hasi

DavecUK said:


> Super helpful answer, thanks for that.


same goes mate as your initial complaint did not make sense to me either. But please elaborate! It's just that I strongly doubt they would crack open different bags and post images of the content to do you justice. Don't we have other sections and threads to discuss beans once we are tasting them.
The way I see it, people posting in here just are excited about what they've received earlier that day.
Also, if you wish to let off steam, we even have at least one thread for that as well!
See, even though you don't like forum structure let's stick to it as we cannot change it, anyways.


----------



## DavecUK

Hasi said:


> same goes mate as your initial complaint did not make sense to me either.
> 
> Also, if you wish to let off steam, we even have at least one thread for that as well!
> See, even though you don't like forum structure let's stick to it as we cannot change it, anyways.


 I accepted your reply as making sense, something I had not thought about of course was people wouldn't open them straight away. Perhaps an area/posts where people can follow up about the beans they got, how they looked, tasted extracted with some photos etc... For me there is some real interest there. I appreciate the photos of the bags and their excitement, it's just a pity it's not taken to that next step where we are actually talking about the coffee inside the bags.

I don't believe I complained? Don't think I let off steam and I have not complained about forum structure.

as @lake_m said.



> It's a thin line. I've written, rewritten, re-read posts and then thought 'sod it' and deleted it. Not worth the sh*t storm if it's misinterpreted.
> 
> Forum etiquette is a skill that should be taught in schools ?


 Perhaps I shouldn't have posted it, I have not posted in a while and this certainly isn't encouraging. I am surprised at your reply especially since the last communication we had was a PM from you asking for my advice, which I freely gave. Perhaps I upset you in some way when I did that?


----------



## Slowpress

Zwanger said:


> Sorry @marc1882 I don't believe I am going to sell any of them soon. Need to send base to powder coat or to eloxation/anodizing. It took me some time to search for a machine that fits my needs. I would never consider a 1h heating long, big boiler lever machine, because I drink 1 or 2 espresso/day no milk. The water I dump after each use, fresh water always.
> 
> PS: Already had Pavoni (to low dose out), Flair (to low temperature for Light roasts long shots), and almost got robot but (to low temp control for 1 minute shots+).


 I am interested in knowing what differences (in taste) you found amongst your lever machines? Did you notice a difference in the cup from Peppina, Flair & Pavoni, when brewing a comparable shot from each?


----------



## ashcroc

I like the idea of a generic thread focusing on the beans people are drinking (as opposed to specific roaster related ones or the LSOL thread where everyone's on the same bean) where we can discus their various attributes & possibly even variances of roasting styles of the same bean from different roasters.


----------



## Bacms

DavecUK said:


> Why so many photos of coffee bags without a sample of the coffee within them? It's nice to see the bag but seeing the coffee as well would be nice....Otherwise it's just a bag, perhaps a nice looking one but a bag just the same.


I think the what is in your cup thread kind of does that. Which is in a way a natural continuation of this thread. I follow both 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

Bacms said:


> I think the what is in your cup thread kind of does that. Which is in a way a natural continuation of this thread. I follow both
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The photos rarely actually show the beans though. Just the end product followed by congratulations or commiserations on the quality of the latte art.


----------



## Bacms

ashcroc said:


> The photos rarely actually show the beans though. Just the end product followed by congratulations or commiserations on the quality of the latte art.


That is true but perhaps David post would be more appropriate the where people are actively brewing and so beans are certainly available

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn

Perhaps Dave was implying that all a photo of a bag of beans shows is a bag of beans. Says nothing about how well they are roasted or how they tasted.

I don't think anyone could disagree that a photo of the bag, one of it's contents and a comment on taste would be a lot more useful not that this is an easy thing to do.

Personally I lost interest in this particular section a long time ago so don't much care what goes in it. However the basic idea of this forum is to share useful information. I find it hard to believe that pictures of bean bags do that.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt

Haven't posted in here for a while, but I've some bags of beans too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

ajohn said:


> Perhaps Dave was implying that all a photo of a bag of beans shows is a bag of beans. Says nothing about how well they are roasted or how they tasted.
> 
> I don't think anyone could disagree that a photo of the bag, one of it's contents and a comment on taste would be a lot more useful not that this is an easy thing to do.
> 
> Personally I lost interest in this particular section a long time ago so don't much care what goes in it. However the basic idea of this forum is to share useful information. I find it hard to believe that pictures of bean bags do that.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 Actually I disagree, I posted the pictures to show that the sample bags have arrived, which allows the guys that sent them out to know we got them, we then have to evaluate them and respond to the seller direct and not on here as per the request on the original thread. So not odd that I have just shown the bags as arriving


----------



## ajohn

joey24dirt said:


> Haven't posted in here for a while, but I've some bags of beans too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 LOL Mine are empty and the beans in a can but I could blow them up a bit, reseal and post. As I find beans don't age well in a bag so I get them out as soon as possible. Might be something to do with what I usually drink though.

John

-


----------



## Hasi

ajohn said:


> LOL Mine are empty and the beans in a can but I could blow them up a bit, reseal and post. As I find beans don't age well in a bag so I get them out as soon as possible. Might be something to do with what I usually drink though.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 beer?

?


----------



## ajohn

Hasi said:


> beer?
> 
> ?


  No these days for some reason I don't drink much of that or wine etc.

John

-


----------



## Junglebert

coffeechap said:


> Actually I disagree, I posted the pictures to show that the sample bags have arrived, which allows the guys that sent them out to know we got them, we then have to evaluate them and respond to the seller direct and not on here as per the request on the original thread. So not odd that I have just shown the bags as arriving


 Yours are all open already I noticed, eager beaver!


----------



## coffeechap

Yep although it is frustrating that there is no roast date on anything!


----------



## Cooffe

joey24dirt said:


> Haven't posted in here for a while, but I've some bags of beans too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Do the times quoted on the bags represent with or without pre-infusion, do you know? @Black Cat Coffee could be useful for the testers to know!


----------



## PPapa

DavecUK said:


> Why so many photos of coffee bags without a sample of the coffee within them? It's nice to see the bag but seeing the coffee as well would be nice....Otherwise it's just a bag, perhaps a nice looking one but a bag just the same.


 Don't we universally agree that the colour of the roasted bean isn't indicative of anything? Yeah, if oils are shining through or they are greens, then maybe... Never mind that photos don't portray colours properly and most folk won't have calibrated monitors. Either way, I trust a roaster to find a roast profile that works best for the bean and intended brew method, not by the colour. But you do you...

Oh I forgot Dave has me banned, so he won't see that. :yuk:


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> Don't we universally agree that the colour of the roasted bean isn't indicative of anything? Yeah, if oils are shining through or they are greens, then maybe... Never mind that photos don't portray colours properly and most folk won't have calibrated monitors. Either way, I trust a roaster to find a roast profile that works best for the bean and intended brew method, not by the colour. But you do you...
> 
> Oh I forgot Dave has me banned, so he won't see that.


It can show a consistently even roast.


----------



## ajohn

PPapa said:


> Oh I forgot Dave has me banned, so he won't see that. :yuk:


 Can't say as I blame him.

John

-


----------



## ajohn

ashcroc said:


> PPapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't we universally agree that the colour of the roasted bean isn't indicative of anything? Yeah, if oils are shining through or they are greens, then maybe... Never mind that photos don't portray colours properly and most folk won't have calibrated monitors. Either way, I trust a roaster to find a roast profile that works best for the bean and intended brew method, not by the colour. But you do you...
> 
> Oh I forgot Dave has me banned, so he won't see that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can show a consistently even roast.
> 
> Yes. It then contributes something to the forum. If it's not the best roast the bean could have is a bit more difficult but any real info is better than nothing,
> 
> John
> 
> -
Click to expand...


----------



## 9719

^^^^^
If only there was a triple like button


----------



## ashcroc

********** said:


> ^^^^^
> If only there was a triple like button


Do three different types of like count?


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Do three different types of like count?


only if postie brought them 

Speaking of which...@jimbojohn55 insisted on returning a favour. After a year, this is what he came back with:











I literally rolled on the floor laughing when I unwrapped this little shelf my classic La Pavoni will be retired on!!

Chapeau Jim, this is the most hilarious thing I've ever received! Thank you!!!


----------



## jimbojohn55

you should see what I send my enemies?

just thinking - push the eyes out and turn them the other way up - my mistake


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> you should see what I send my enemies?
> 
> just thinking - push the eyes out and turn them the other way up - my mistake


 nah I'll lever looking up to the machine!


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> only if postie brought them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...@jimbojohn55 insisted on returning a favour. After a year, this is what he came back with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally rolled on the floor laughing when I unwrapped this little shelf my classic La Pavoni will be retired on!!
> 
> Chapeau Jim, this is the most hilarious thing I've ever received! Thank you!!!


 Comes with some La Pavoni spares as well .. ? .. Nice wood ? clever design ?


----------



## Nicknak

Talking of La Pavoni , I have just received two small pitch boiler retaining rings . All the way from Italy . No excuses now ?


----------



## 9719

Gert Lush...


----------



## Fez

********** said:


> Gert Lush...


 Woohoo!! Welcome


----------



## MildredM

???


----------



## ashcroc

The lengths some people go to get a new distribution tool!


----------



## Nicknak

********** said:


> Gert Lush...


 Congrats ... that's why Olivewood went quiet .


----------



## 9719

^^^^^
Correct...dont think I could have managed your prices on top of this


----------



## Nicknak

********** said:


> ^^^^^
> Correct...dont think I could have managed your prices on top of this


 Now..with a LR they've just gone up ?.

Got any mad ideas for this ????


----------



## 9719

Working on it


----------



## Nicknak

********** said:


> Working on it


 Noooooo ???.. it looks really nice as it comes ? ..


----------



## PPapa

********** said:


> Gert Lush...


Congrats, welcome and enjoy!


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## Jony




----------



## MildredM

Having taken advantage of the fabulous 25% discount for completing the HasBean survey this little lot arrived today ?

I will post my findings on the What's In Your Cup thread as I open them


----------



## DavecUK

catpuccino said:


> View attachment 32252


 Will be interested in how those taste.


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Having taken advantage of the fabulous 25% discount for completing the HasBean survey this little lot arrived today ?
> 
> I will post my findings on the What's In Your Cup thread as I open them
> 
> View attachment 32257
> 
> 
> View attachment 32258
> 
> 
> View attachment 32259


 I hope they taste as their tasting notes ..Making my mouth water


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Having taken advantage of the fabulous 25% discount for completing the HasBean survey this little lot arrived today
> I will post my findings on the What's In Your Cup thread as I open them
> <img alt="95AD9BE3-17E0-42AE-99D7-6052CA99948A.thumb.jpeg.95cab1747d783eb76a214555665a2bb3.jpeg" data-fileid="32257" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_09/95AD9BE3-17E0-42AE-99D7-6052CA99948A.thumb.jpeg.95cab1747d783eb76a214555665a2bb3.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="E4207248-2DB8-4330-84BF-54AEDCEA3625.thumb.jpeg.97616850e12f25fbe3287aa0a2b62915.jpeg" data-fileid="32258" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_09/E4207248-2DB8-4330-84BF-54AEDCEA3625.thumb.jpeg.97616850e12f25fbe3287aa0a2b62915.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="A6429111-0F3D-419B-9FC2-3DDE3D1FEAAD.thumb.jpeg.b7bb25785b1969a2bde4deee0dff7675.jpeg" data-fileid="32259" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_09/A6429111-0F3D-419B-9FC2-3DDE3D1FEAAD.thumb.jpeg.b7bb25785b1969a2bde4deee0dff7675.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


You bought a blend!?


----------



## catpuccino

DavecUK said:


> Will be interested in how those taste.


 They're next up in a day or two, will report back.

Contender for biggest bean this year lurking in there...


----------



## PPapa

catpuccino said:


> They're next up in a day or two, will report back.
> Contender for biggest bean this year lurking in there...
> 
> <img alt="20190919_135844.thumb.jpg.37f1785c5a768bb9026c5db5fd61c98f.jpg" data-fileid="32260" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_09/20190919_135844.thumb.jpg.37f1785c5a768bb9026c5db5fd61c98f.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Don't tell Mildred!!!


----------



## catpuccino

DavecUK said:


> Will be interested in how those taste.


 Well. Some things to report... @DavecUK

I bought these during the sale last week. Putting aside the weekly sub bag, as I tried to checkout 2 of the love potion 150g tins it showed as only 1 available. After messaging them, it turns out there was only 1 at the reduced price left. However, they went ahead and let me order 2.

The above is important because none of the coffees have a roast date on, though the tins do have a date on the bottom. Both in the future, though one tin was marked 8th October 2019, and the other some time in December 2019. So, it seems the sale was to clear dated stock...and given that one of the tins has a date so far in the future as December, my guess is my October tin was roasted a long time ago...not cool.

...unfortunately this turned out to be true. I opened the October tin first, and struggled to get anything out of it. Very "thin" watery looking extractions, channelling in ways I haven't experienced for a long time, with flat flavour no matter what I tried. Straight sinkers.

Getting fed up...I opened the second (December) tin. *Completely *different experience. Starting off with the roast colour, which was much darker than the October tin. Also the smell, once ground, was markedly different to the October tin. By this point I'm a bit fed up and only pull a couple shots to drink properly, but suffice to say normal service resumed. Lovely in milk, sweet apricot cuts through nicely. Confident I can dial this in and enjoy more throughout the week, albeit cheesed off that the first tin was a duff.


----------



## DavecUK

catpuccino said:


> The above is important because none of the coffees have a roast date on, though the tins do have a date on the bottom. Both in the future, though one tin was marked 8th October 2019, and the other some time in December 2019. So, it seems the sale was to clear dated stock...and given that one of the tins has a date so far in the future as December, my guess is my October tin was roasted a long time ago...not cool.


 Sounds like the dates may be for 6 months ahead....count yourself lucky it's often a year on many supermarket beans


----------



## 9719

Not via postie, but a slight detour to collect whilst on route to Exmouth for a grand night


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> Not via postie, but a slight detour to collect whilst on route to Exmouth for a grand night


 The Singles Club ??

Let us know what you reckon when you get stuck in


----------



## 9719

^^^^^
No singles here there all paired up like the ark 2 be 2


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## catpuccino

.


----------



## catpuccino

A shot of the beans while weighing out to freeze


----------



## AndyJH

Received my Kanso cellars today, hopefully the will aid my girlfriend using the Niche grinder as she hates the weighing out of beans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asgross

Last week I ordered my first James Gourmet Coffee. A blend -formula 6 still surprisingly unopened, and a Costa Rican, which is very good.
Today I received a free bag, of the same Costa Rican -as per their enclosed note - because they improved their roast profile.









I respect and enjoy supporting this kind of attitude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyJH

I did a coffee experience with James Gourmet earlier in the year, really nice bunch of people and passionate about their product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jony

Out of Sub order and trip to local coffee shop. Pick up


----------



## dovy

My first LSOL ? and a reusable coffee cup as a bonus! Looking forward to tasting it ☕


----------



## coffeechap

These brew coffee guys know how to do a LSOL loving the inclusion of a cup


----------



## -Mac

Have you seen this? https://www.foodpackagingforum.org/news/re-useable-bamboo-cups-tested-and-criticized


----------



## Bacms

Also just came back from a conference to find my LSOL package plus the order I made following the world's largest coffee tasting. Spoiled for choice at the moment









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic

Nothing!

Because ParcelForce can be bothered to clear my coffee through customs promptly!


----------



## 9719

^^^^^
BUMMER


----------



## the_partisan

Two more naturals from Bob Coffee Lab in Bucharest brought this time by my mother-in-law:



















One is an experimental lot from Honduras that was fairly expensive, so hopefully it delivers. I think it must have raised some faces when a 60 year old woman is asking for some experimental lot..


----------



## MildredM

the_partisan said:


> I think it must have raised some faces when a 60 year old woman is asking for some experimental lot..


 Oh heck!!!!!! I'd better make the most of the next 6 months then ?????????????


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Obnic

^^^ I hope that tastes as good as the notes suggest. That sounds like my perfect drink.


----------



## Slowpress

@dovy Forget the coffee beans & cups!! ... I've been blinded by the dog! ? ...where can I find the sausage-dog paper towel holder?! That's terrific! (Wrought iron?)


----------



## Slowpress

the_partisan said:


> One is an experimental lot from Honduras that was fairly expensive, so hopefully it delivers. I think it must have raised some faces when a 60 year old woman is asking for some experimental lot..


 Yup, she was way, way too young to be buying experimental stuff! ?


----------



## catpuccino

Obnic said:


> ^^^ I hope that tastes as good as the notes suggest. That sounds like my perfect drink.


 Yes mine too, do let us know how it is @Mrboots2u. Wonder how it goes with milk ?


----------



## dovy

Slowpress said:


> @dovy Forget the coffee beans & cups!! ... I've been blinded by the dog!  ...where can I find the sausage-dog paper towel holder?! That's terrific! (Wrought iron?)


Haha it's from Next







I'm an absolute fan of dachshunds and I'm getting one myself soon 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys

Got my #SSSSS from Hasbean Finca Limoncello washed (no pics unfortunately) and it's got my favourite tasting note, grapefruit.. made a few espressos as soon as I got it and really like it. Made a flat white earlier today and that was nice, and also a French Press this afternoon (coarse grind and left for half an hour with no plunge). Very tasty.


----------



## GrowlingDog

I got my delivery from Dog and Hat today.


----------



## CageyH

250g of "Peru Dark" from Warrior Coffee Beans in Finland.

An unexpected present from the head roaster.


----------



## 9719

Excellent service, arrived much quicker than the 12 days quoted now to put it to the test


----------



## PPapa

********** said:


> Excellent service, arrived much quicker than the 12 days quoted now to put it to the test


Albeit unassuming and rarely talked about, one of the best accessories for 58mm group heads. You'll love it, I'm sure.


----------



## Marocchino

Many thanks to @Planter for his meticulous packing skills ? - the Niche arrived safely this morning. Looking forward to dialling it in.

It's the first new ( to me ) bit of coffee kit in many years....I guess in large part it must be down to this forum ?. As my taste buds aren't that great, li'm looking forward to exploring the difference in the cup between this and my trusty old Macap.


----------



## Planter

Marocchino said:


> Many thanks to @Planter for his meticulous packing skills  - the Niche arrived safely this morning. Looking forward to dialling it in.
> It's the first new ( to me ) bit of coffee kit in many years....I guess in large part it must be down to this forum . As my taste buds aren't that great, li'm looking forward to exploring the difference in the cup between this and my trusty old Macap.
> <img alt="C343DF9F-B2C9-40B9-8074-0C2A85A5AD96.thumb.jpeg.4344c6b20b51acb30d6ca49e03262e1b.jpeg" data-fileid="32516" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/C343DF9F-B2C9-40B9-8074-0C2A85A5AD96.thumb.jpeg.4344c6b20b51acb30d6ca49e03262e1b.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Nice one. Thanks for letting me know it arrived safely. Hope the polystyrene didn't make much mess. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino

....that's another story! Although we were prepared, by opening up the box inside a bin liner, we still managed to get covered in polystyrene balls. They're really clingy little things ?Thanks for the heads up, otherwise it could have been a lot worse ?

Polystyrene is easy to deal with compared to the builder's dust that we're trying to contend with at the moment. ?


----------



## Planter

Marocchino said:


> ....that's another story! Although we were prepared, by opening up the box inside a bin liner, we still managed to get covered in polystyrene balls. They're really clingy little things Thanks for the heads up, otherwise it could have been a lot worse
> Polystyrene is easy to deal with compared to the builder's dust that we're trying to contend with at the moment.


I shouldn't laugh at that. But I did. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino

... I should have guessed what I was getting into when my builder rocks up into the living room with a Kango hammer


----------



## Planter

Marocchino said:


> ... I should have guessed what I was getting into when my builder rocks up into the living room with a Kango hammer


If it makes you feel any better I used a kango on this fireplace yesterday so am living with the dust now too.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino

....feel your pain and understand your laughter. I see your Kango hammer and raise you a water leak and a builder's hop up ?

Builder's assistant reckons we have enough space with our chimney breast removed for a 100" flat screen tv ...... didn't have the heart to tell him we don't watch our 32" that much ?


----------



## Planter

Marocchino said:


> ....feel your pain and understand your laughter. I see your Kango hammer and raise you a water leak and a builder's hop up
> Builder's assistant reckons we have enough space with our chimney breast removed for a 100" flat screen tv ...... didn't have the heart to tell him we don't watch our 32" that much
> 
> <img alt="EBDFC4BA-9808-4CAE-8BF2-F6DEC3E0B95D.thumb.jpeg.bdbb4cfc19bb87b6c0d3c5dde59c31c3.jpeg" data-fileid="32527" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/EBDFC4BA-9808-4CAE-8BF2-F6DEC3E0B95D.thumb.jpeg.bdbb4cfc19bb87b6c0d3c5dde59c31c3.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I think you win 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic

US friends to the rescue. The rest of my coffee remains somewhere in bond be Ayse ParcelForce can't be bothered to clear it through the Swiss process. Argh!


----------



## Hasi

Obnic said:


> US friends to the rescue. The rest of my coffee remains somewhere in bond be Ayse ParcelForce can't be bothered to clear it through the Swiss process. Argh!


hopefully not the Swiss water process mate!


----------



## Jony

Sub day


----------



## Planter

Jony said:


> Sub day
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20191002_171105.thumb.jpg.49fbc60c9c5eb4dd98cfd71e75e36904.jpg" data-fileid="32530" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/IMG_20191002_171105.thumb.jpg.49fbc60c9c5eb4dd98cfd71e75e36904.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


You get more deliveries of coffee than anyone I know!!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mission701

Bean (get it?!) meaning to try Crankhouse for ages so very excited to have this lot delivered.

I'm sure I'll regret buying small bags when I no doubt manage to dial in each bag with 5g to spare.... but they all looked so good! Which to try first!

n.b. Scottish Terrier not delivered by Royal Mail.


----------



## Andori

Not had a chance to unpack it yet


----------



## Deidre

********** said:


> Excellent service, arrived much quicker than the 12 days quoted now to put it to the test


 @********** I would be interested in your review on the Espazzola. I have a cafelat grouphead brush but it hasn't removed some stubborn coffee residue tucked in (baked on) under a lip of metal inside the grouphead ... very challenging if not impossible to reach that spot. I really need to be able to get something in there that can make solid contact to "scrub" the remaining ring of coffee residue there.

How do you use the espazzola? Do you set it in place & do a flush, or flush first before inserting & scrubbing?


----------



## MildredM

Deidre said:


> @********** I would be interested in your review on the Espazzola. I have a cafelat grouphead brush but it hasn't removed some stubborn coffee residue tucked in (baked on) under a lip of metal inside the grouphead ... very challenging if not impossible to reach that spot. I really need to be able to get something in there that can make solid contact to "scrub" the remaining ring of coffee residue there.
> 
> How do you use the espazzola? Do you set it in place & do a flush, or flush first before inserting & scrubbing?


 It won't clean ingrained stuff off. It will help keep the grouphead clean with regular (daily, or after each shot) use.

There are a couple of threads.....


----------



## MildredM

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/35121-espazzola-cleaning-tool/

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/42063-easy-group-head-cleaning-with-the-espazzola/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719

@Deidre as I've only used it a couple of times at the end of the day it would be unfair of me to review at this early stage. What persuaded me to get one was the number of forumites on here who gave good reviews, https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/42074-try-the-espazzola-a-nifty-tool-for-easy-cleaning-of-groupheads/
the only thing I've noticed so far is the tight fit on the LR group, don't worry it does fit it's something that's mentioned on the website, although probably also down to me getting used to it. This video explains its use






hope this help's a little


----------



## Deidre

Thank you @MildredM & @**********. This really would be ideal for daily use, & for preventing the very problem I have at hand. I will be ordering this today. However, I see I will also need to find an alternate way to get those baked on bits (tucked under a lip of metal). Short of dismantling the group head &/or shower screen, I'm not sure how I will achieve this. It's a very little bit, but I'd like everything spit-spot in the grouphead. (A few of the bristles on the cafelat brush actually fell off in the grouphead during cleaning; silicone seems a better answer to avoid this.)


----------



## MildredM

People have different methods of removing grime. If it is 'burnt on' gunge then Mr Muscle Oven cleaner has worked for me (not in the exact instance you need it for, but similar). Cover everything up you don't want it getting on, if you can't dismantle the parts you're cleaning! I am sure there are other remedies though.


----------



## Deidre

I'm thinking a bit of baking soda & vinegar (initially) sloshed in there with a cloth... bad idea?


----------



## 9719

If you've got Puly Caff or Cafiza why not use that? Remember if its for the L1 do not back flush you don't do that to L's. Happy to post some P.C. if you want to try it, should do the trick along with a bit of a soak & a good stiff brushing


----------



## Deidre

@**********, thank you for the offer of aid! I do have some cafiza, so will give it a try. Good suggestion!


----------



## Dunk

The tasting notes of the Ethiopian sound amazing!

Really want to dig in today but 2 days off roast i feel it isn't worth it.


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## MildredM

Feeling fruity!!!! ^^^^


----------



## Obnic

Feeling natural...

ParcelForce consignment finally arrived. Big shout out to Richard and Greg at CoffeeCompass for choosing this tantalizing selection for me, and for mothering the parcel to my door.










Crappy picture since Tapatalk now throttling resolution.

Kenya AA Blue Mountain

Costa Rica El Potrero Natural

Ethiopian Rocko Mountain Natural

Brazil Fazenda Passeio Natural

Honduras Cerro Azul Natural


----------



## Nicknak

Well I managed to get a Profitec E61 flow device , ordered all on my own ?.. It is so nice to be self reliant..From Bella Barista £179 . Thanks to @Rob1 for pointing out they were stocking it ..


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> Well I managed to get a Profitec E61 flow device , ordered all on my own .. It is so nice to be self reliant..From Bella Barista £179 . Thanks to @Rob1 for pointing out they were stocking it ..
> <img alt="27D0E171-4784-4E5B-8E73-243B82ECA590.thumb.jpeg.74aeb3de3b49fa0c54c8eaa6ad675d05.jpeg" data-fileid="32838" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/27D0E171-4784-4E5B-8E73-243B82ECA590.thumb.jpeg.74aeb3de3b49fa0c54c8eaa6ad675d05.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


will you please let us know how you get along with it once installed?


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> Nicknak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed to get a Profitec E61 flow device , ordered all on my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. It is so nice to be self reliant..From Bella Barista £179 . Thanks to @Rob1 for pointing out they were stocking it ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will you please let us know how you get along with it once installed?
Click to expand...

 Yes just letting my machine cool down so I can fit it.. I was actually up before the postman today ..?


----------



## Cooffe

Some brewista smart brew thing from coffee hit. Cost me a quid + postage and I've wanted a Chemex style thing for home for a while so I guess I'm happy now...

And yes, that is a banana guard in the back... sue me.


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Some brewista smart brew thing from coffee hit. Cost me a quid + postage and I've wanted a Chemex style thing for home for a while so I guess I'm happy now...
> 
> And yes, that is a banana guard in the back... sue me.
> 
> View attachment 32841


 How are you finding it? Which papers does it use?


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> How are you finding it? Which papers does it use?


 Seems alright. Just used some 02 V60 papers as that's all I've lying around. They claim it can use almost any filter though... I assume you're talking about the dripper and not the banana guard ?


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Seems alright. Just used some 02 V60 papers as that's all I've lying around. They claim it can use almost any filter though... I assume you're talking about the dripper and not the banana guard ?


 Yes the dripper?


----------



## Fez

So I decided for £2 it's worth a shot. I've always wanted to try pour over at home and what did I end up doing? Bought a stag pour over kettle too! Thanks @Cooffe for helping me spend more money on coffee! ?


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> So I decided for £2 it's worth a shot. I've always wanted to try pour over at home and what did I end up doing? Bought a stag pour over kettle too! Thanks @Cooffe for helping me spend more money on coffee! ?


 Haha sorry dude... on eBay look up coffee-hit as a seller and they are selling them for £1 plus shipping. Not sure what yours costed out at but they have different sizes too. I'm yet to get a kettle... I've not tried pourover properly at home before. Only at work and that's been better than the coffee outlets, but still not great...


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Haha sorry dude... on eBay look up coffee-hit as a seller and they are selling them for £1 plus shipping. Not sure what yours costed out at but they have different sizes too. I'm yet to get a kettle... I've not tried pourover properly at home before. Only at work and that's been better than the coffee outlets, but still not great...


 Ah it was £2 on their website. They only had the 8 cup size which is actually a bit big for my needs but let's see how it goes. The kettle was £30(only reason I decided to go for it as they're normally much more) so I got free shipping


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> Ah it was £2 on their website. They only had the 8 cup size which is actually a bit big for my needs but let's see how it goes. The kettle was £30(only reason I decided to go for it as they're normally much more) so I got free shipping


 Fair enough I say. Sorry I should have told you about eBay as they have the 3 and 5 cup for a quid too. Comes all in at about a fiver for one of them with delivery... might even be worth it, mine was the real deal and came with a wooden sleeve as well as the silicone one...

Mine is the 5 cup server and seems to fit a v60 filter in quite nicely.


----------



## MildredM

I felt all left out in the last LSOL from Brew Coffee Plus! Can't wait to get stuck in now ?


----------



## Hasi

Hello Alex!


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> Hello Alex!


 Well hello , she is a lovely looking beast .. Congrats you got her ..


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Hello Alex!


 GORgeous ?


----------



## coffeechap

Hasi said:


> Hello Alex!


 And it had its very own adventure, like the reverse lever day journey


----------



## Fez

Hasi said:


> Hello Alex!


 Awesome!!


----------



## Hasi

Cheers everybody!

Still looking for a 1/8" to 3/8" adapter to plumb her in... not what a plumber usually has lying around these days... if I cannot find somebody local selling me one until the afternoon I'll have to get a new hose and fiddle around in below cupboard  this almost belongs in Muppetry thread, or even better Forum Rants. Gotta hate different fitting sizes...


----------



## MildredM

Can't you just use a load of PTFE? Anti clockwise?

?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Can't you just use a load of PTFE? Anti clockwise?


 added the pic, unfortunately adapter needs to be the other way round


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Cheers everybody!
> Still looking for a 1/8" to 3/8" adapter to plumb her in... not what a plumber usually has lying around these days... if I cannot find somebody local selling me one until the afternoon I'll have to get a new hose and fiddle around in below cupboard  this almost belongs in Muppetry thread, or even better Forum Rants. Gotta hate different fitting sizes...


Do you not know someone with a lathe who could make one?


----------



## El carajillo

Can you change the nipple in for a 3/8" to 1/8", possibly more available ?

The one screwed into the M/ch.

Try gas fitter's, gas fire suppliers and caravan sales, possibly better chance?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> added the pic, unfortunately adapter needs to be the other way round


 I was being sarcastic ??


----------



## ashcroc

ashcroc said:


> Do you not know someone with a lathe who could make one?


My Google Fu is letting me down this morning. Can't find any 1/8 - 3/8 BSP unions with 2 male ends. There are plenty of these popping up (in both brass & SS) though.


----------



## AndyJH

Some lovely parts for my Niche and Sage DB created by the highly skilled Nicknak ?


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> My Google Fu is letting me down this morning. Can't find any 1/8 - 3/8 BSP unions with 2 male ends. There are plenty of these popping up (in both brass & SS) though.


much better, plumber friend had one in stock!










now off to seeing my Alex!


----------



## Hasi

Hasi said:


> much better, plumber friend had one in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now off to seeing my Alex!




















Ha! My first try, grinder settings unchanged from previous machine - and look at that! 16g in 40g out in I-forgot-to-take-time-for-i-got-so-excited... Very drinkable in fact


----------



## Marocchino

Hasi said:


> Ha! My first try, grinder settings unchanged from previous machine - and look at that! 16g in 40g out in I-forgot-to-take-time-for-i-got-so-excited... Very drinkable in fact


 Have you used the cup warmer tray "spurter" - as described on the ChrisCoffee YT video? ??


----------



## Cooffe

Special delivery from my brother who came back for two weeks from Aus today... chisel tamper with no shipping fees!


----------



## Hasi

Marocchino said:


> Have you used the cup warmer tray "spurter" - as described on the ChrisCoffee YT video?


haha, yea it's a weird yet pretty unique thing. And it actually spurts. Woman already complained as it does make a slight bubbling noise. She wouldn't be happy with listening to it all the time 
Will take a closer look when it's cooled down a bit, maybe nozzle or valve needs a quick descale.


----------



## Marocchino

Hasi said:


> haha, yea it's a weird yet pretty unique thing. And it actually spurts. Woman already complained as it does make a slight bubbling noise. She wouldn't be happy with listening to it all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will take a closer look when it's cooled down a bit, maybe nozzle or valve needs a quick descale.


 It seemed like quite an unusual feature when I heard it described on the video. In principle it sounded like a clever idea, hope the reality will prove its a useful feature. Whatever happens, I'm sure you'll have fun using it ?


----------



## PPapa

The towel from @MildredM ?


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> The towel from @MildredM
> 
> <img alt="P1000743.thumb.jpg.ab2ee094eb0277587ae380508b161c7d.jpg" data-fileid="33020" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/P1000743.thumb.jpg.ab2ee094eb0277587ae380508b161c7d.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="P1000738.thumb.jpg.9150205fa7994498908ac895b90d9937.jpg" data-fileid="33019" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/P1000738.thumb.jpg.9150205fa7994498908ac895b90d9937.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="P1000734.thumb.jpg.4e99b1b2e6c10d74ad1c127219fc4920.jpg" data-fileid="33018" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/P1000734.thumb.jpg.4e99b1b2e6c10d74ad1c127219fc4920.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="P1000746.thumb.jpg.f265958bf310a0c08d9ddb19a6175a4a.jpg" data-fileid="33017" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/P1000746.thumb.jpg.f265958bf310a0c08d9ddb19a6175a4a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Surprised you didn't go for the stealth black one.


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> PPapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The towel from @MildredM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised you didn't go for the stealth black one.
Click to expand...

 You mean, stealth black LMLM?

Yeah, I wish...


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> You mean, stealth black LMLM?
> 
> Yeah, I wish...


Stealth black logo!

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2019_10/1A2F679D-2B6F-491F-8A7A-DD4BDCC59502.jpeg.73f1b8202b325df2478e68076d64ea71.jpeg


----------



## PPapa

ashcroc said:


> Stealth black logo!
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2019_10/1A2F679D-2B6F-491F-8A7A-DD4BDCC59502.jpeg.73f1b8202b325df2478e68076d64ea71.jpeg


Haha, Mildred already kitted me with a similar one...


----------



## Andori

Actually arrived Saturday rather than today.

Thanks to @MrShades for the excellent service.

Not got round to fitting it yet though ?


----------



## jymbob

Nice pair of jugs, courtesy of Coffee Hit (thanks@Cooffe for the heads up)


----------



## Jony

Not bad few quid they were


----------



## Nicknak

A La Pavoni Group head pressure kit


----------



## Fez

Thanks @Cooffe for the heads-up on coffeehit


----------



## Planter

Hasi said:


> Hello Alex!


Verrrrry niiiice. I like a lot!!!!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> Thanks @Cooffe for the heads-up on coffeehit
> 
> View attachment 33081


 Let me know how you get on! I think I've been making palateable results with mine... it's not sour or bitter but pour-overs really aren't my thing...


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Let me know how you get on! I think I've been making palateable results with mine... it's not sour or bitter but pour-overs really aren't my thing...


 Just need to get some filters now. Unsure how well it's gonna work out making small batches ?


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> Just need to get some filters now. Unsure how well it's gonna work out making small batches ?


 I managed to do one and a half-ish cups with 18g coffee in my 5-cup thing so I think it's doable. Especially with the kettle


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> I managed to do one and a half-ish cups with 18g coffee in my 5-cup thing so I think it's doable. Especially with the kettle


 Mine is the 8 cup ? don't know what I was thinking!


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> Mine is the 8 cup ? don't know what I was thinking!


 May your days be filled with A LOT of drip coffee... ?


----------



## Jony

These


----------



## -Mac

A brand new white Niche  OMG, the coffee tastes sooo different (smoother) to the BE grind.


----------



## THR_Crema

Tried these beans at a local coffee shop so treated myself to a bag and also the hot chocolate.


----------



## MildredM

Did someone mention Bocca ?


----------



## harman

Wobin19 said:


> 1Kg of Has Bean Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi (jeez it's a long name...).
> 
> I thought I would try something completely different to my usual darker choices. I read the tasting notes and thought it sounded a bit unlikely, Raspberry, Honey, chocolate, blah blah.... but wait just the beans do indeed smell of raspberries! Will give em a go next week...


 oh this one is beautiful!

Try the ethiopia Ana Sora from hasbean. its exceptional. Lots of blueberries!

just about to play an order myself.


----------



## 9719

Thanks to Dog and Hat


----------



## Jacko112

Fortunately a delivery from Foundry dug me out of a hole whilst LSOL makes it via carrier pigeon lol


----------



## Jony

Not had this guy before fewbon here have mentioned him do gave home a go.

@Planter


----------



## catpuccino

I was looking at ordering the Origin Tsebel today @Jony, let us know how it is!


----------



## E404




----------



## Jony

£30 bargain


----------



## E404

And these[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## Planter

Jony said:


> Not had this guy before fewbon here have mentioned him do gave home a go.
> @Planter
> <img alt="IMG_20191025_153549.thumb.jpg.0d6336be4a306d9f6521cee184ce8c4a.jpg" data-fileid="33149" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/IMG_20191025_153549.thumb.jpg.0d6336be4a306d9f6521cee184ce8c4a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I think you'll like them mate. James' a great roaster.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimi

This has just turned up just gotta wait to get a coffee machine before I can use it.


----------



## ratty

Bit of a downer!

Expecting a few items meandering to mine in the forthcoming days, so unsure what exactly this is.

I went out for 90 mins around 10.30am this morning, got back at 12 to find the postie note through the letter box.

Post office is shut 12.00pm today until 08.00 Monday morning! ?


----------



## catpuccino

"collect next working day" is one sentence that never fails to get me down.


----------



## ratty

I know what you mean catpuccino even if you're making the mice a bit twitchy!

The postie did manage to get something through the letterbox this morning though.

I splashed out £4 on 200g of beans, bit of an intro offer, will try them tomorrow but I don't know when they were roasted. Claiming to be roasting in small amounts, as they receive orders?


----------



## GrowlingDog

Beans.


----------



## catpuccino

halle-brew-jah is a solid name.


----------



## ratty

Update on the, "Sorry you weren't in" card on Saturday

Got to PO at 8am this morning, after scraping ice from car!

Picked up a lovely Rhino tamper, with a polished aluminium handle and a stainless steel base.

Added two shot glasses to the order. All were sale items, total inc P&P £20.83 from Coffee Hit.

When I got back home this morning I was looking at tampers on ebay and came across a used Motta 49mm Walnut Tamper, so snapped that up too! £12.90 inc P&P.

Had a couple of back and forward messages with the seller. He's got himself a bean to cup machine so passing the tamper on.


----------



## MildredM

Cups to go!


----------



## catpuccino

MildredM said:


> Cups to go!
> 
> View attachment 33276


 Love my Frank green cup, nice colours too.


----------



## MildredM

catpuccino said:


> Love my Frank green cup, nice colours too.


 They are lovely  I like the colours but have to admit I was struggling with combos with one or two colours being OOS!!!


----------



## garethuk

E404 said:


> And these[IMG alt="imageproxy.php?img=&key=5...plications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 33151


 Hope you enjoy it, I've not had that one from them, I really enjoyed their Ethiopian named 'Welcome to another day'.


----------



## garethuk

@GrowlingDog and @********** i'd be interested to know how you rate the Grumpy Mule coffee you received. I've only ever had theirs from the supermarket and so not bought their 'seasonal' stuff.


----------



## 9719

garethuk said:


> @GrowlingDog and @********** i'd be interested to know how you rate the Grumpy Mule coffee you received. I've only ever had theirs from the supermarket and so not bought their 'seasonal' stuff.


As yet untested... still resting ...may break into it over the w.end... watch this space!


----------



## Beanstair

Arriving home to a Gustatory delivery! Hopenworth and Ploch, Hard Beans and Mok

*excuse me while I prep my espresso machine*

....all the beans!


----------



## catpuccino

Late night dosing.


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> Did someone mention Bocca
> 
> <img alt="F5C6CF73-0EFC-40B2-B2E0-C46D05005C6C.thumb.jpeg.ad273552812750032448019dd8b211fa.jpeg" data-fileid="33115" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/F5C6CF73-0EFC-40B2-B2E0-C46D05005C6C.thumb.jpeg.ad273552812750032448019dd8b211fa.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


You forgot a shot of beans, under calibrated light and colour chart.

Seriously, curious how you get on with them.


----------



## MildredM

PPapa said:


> You forgot a shot of beans, under calibrated light and colour chart.
> 
> Seriously, curious how you get on with them.


 Just getting the room-set finished  

Finished the yummy Kenya, it was stunningly good as espresso and flat white (some people may say milk in Kenya-anything = yuk but it works for me! It isn't a 'milky drink' and if there's another name besides flat white then that's what it is. I will weigh the milk and check but I seem to think it's 90g).


----------



## DavecUK

One of these arrived today...All shiny and brand new for me to use. Happy days. Eureka Atom 75 Specialita or whatever it's called, plus a few Kg of free coffee that's actually nice...thank you for that.


----------



## ashcroc

DavecUK said:


> One of these arrived today...All shiny and brand new for me to use. Happy days. Eureka Atom 75 Specialita or whatever it's called, plus a few Kg of free coffee that's actually nice...thank you for that.


Welcome back to the flat side!


----------



## KTD

DavecUK said:


> One of these arrived today...All shiny and brand new for me to use. Happy days. Eureka Atom 75 Specialita or whatever it's called, plus a few Kg of free coffee that's actually nice...thank you for that.


What are the retention rates like on these? Having had the compak e6 it put me off owning a big grinder as I was throwing too much coffee away even though the results were good. This however is likely much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

It's only for a bit...not sure how long...but hey saves me wearing out my other grinders. I would have left the protective sheet in place, but it's fairly thick and made the display difficult to see. I'm doing a mini test as a favour for a friend.

The way I see it I now have 2 choices, treat it super carefully because it's not mine and someone will buy it.....I already opened it to check everything in the burr chamber to ensure it was safe to run.

or

Treat it like my mate so I can pick up it's battered body for a song as no one will ever buy it.  (apologies to my friend, just joking).



KTD said:


> What are the retention rates like on these? Having had the compak e6 it put me off owning a big grinder as I was throwing too much coffee away even though the results were good. This however is likely much better.


 Well I have only done some crude tests at the moment (estimates/impressions and limited actual measurements).

Nice and quiet....seems a decent grinder for the home/small business, quick too.



Retention 6.5g


Exchange (the amount of retained coffee that mixes with the new grind (estimate) about 3-4g...the sweep arms are quite thin and the gap small (especially compared to the 65E)


*Recommended Purge, probably around 1 to 1.5 seconds (3-4g)*


Single dosing capable, but probably best used with the hopper full of beans


Standard 75mm flat burrs not TiN mythos burrs, possibly available as an option...I don't know?


I don't know about dose consistency yet as I need to set up the timed grind properly. Didn't need to even read the instruction book as it's super easy to use and it took only 2 shots to set up the grinder. It seems to be a well behaved 75mm flat burr grinder. I'll probably have it for a month or so, so plenty of time to get used to it. Shots out of it have so far been as expected.


----------



## Marocchino

DavecUK said:


> Standard 75mm flat burrs not TiN mythos burrs, possibly available as an option...I don't know?


 Not familiar with Eureka, but the grinder looks interesting, hope to read your further thoughts on it once you've used it a bit longer.

Just checked out the Eureka website;

https://www.eureka.co.it/it/catalogo/prodotti/macinacaffè+istantaneo/1/5.aspx

Seems that different burr options appear to be available. Incidentally the website also offers a Blow Up system for the hopper lid - a nod to reducing its retention maybe.


----------



## DavecUK

doing my job for me


----------



## Inspector

Trying them first time. Don't know why but i have high expectations 

At the moment they are doing %30 off for this trio for £13.20 instead of £18.65 with free shipping and free extra bag with every 'born sippin' Ethiopian Yirgacheffe beans.

https://www.neighbourhoodcoffee.co.uk/shop/great-taste-award-winning-coffee-bean-collection/


----------



## Slowpress

DavecUK said:


> One of these arrived today...All shiny and brand new for me to use. Happy days. Eureka Atom 75 Specialita or whatever it's called, plus a few Kg of free coffee that's actually nice...thank you for that.


 I realize the discussion is about the grinder, but what model or make is that timer & weight scale also shown in the picture? (Looks like a compact size, and rectangular rather than square, which is the shape & size I am seeking.) Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK

Slowpress said:


> I realize the discussion is about the grinder, but what model or make is that timer & weight scale also shown in the picture? (Looks like a compact size, and rectangular rather than square, which is the shape & size I am seeking.) Thanks!


 Scale not made any more, thank god I bought an extra one before they stopped making them. They were quite expensive at £8 but on reflection worth every penny. I was given one as a present (free stuff )  I quickly purchased a spare once I realised how much I liked it.

All that free stuff I get...

P.S. The Ceado Portafilter ring was free as well, no idea what they cost, or even if they are a for sale item (Tino gave me it)?


----------



## Slowpress

DavecUK said:


> Scale not made any more, thank god I bought an extra one before they stopped making them. They were quite expensive at £8 but on reflection worth every penny. I was given one as a present (free stuff )  I quickly purchased a spare once I realised how much I liked it.
> 
> All that free stuff I get...
> 
> P.S. The Ceado Portafilter ring was free as well, no idea what they cost, or even if they are a for sale item (Tino gave me it)?


 Too bad it's no longer made! Bargain price at £8, too.


----------



## DavecUK

Slowpress said:


> Too bad it's no longer made! Bargain price, too.


 The number of times I have been asked about those scales...If I was selling them online, I could have made a fortune...they are pretty thin too and touch sensitive. Accurate to 0.01 of a gram, or at least they pretend to be.

I rather liked these https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N43UQJV/?coliid=I831Z4U18BKQK&colid=28VZP59YXEWMQ&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

but I fear they made them overcomplicated, the form factor and finish looked great though....however every time I see them I am tempted.


----------



## ajohn

DavecUK said:


> P.S. The Ceado Portafilter ring was free as well, no idea what they cost, or even if they are a for sale item (Tino gave me it)?


 https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07PLBCSDL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Mmmm - It's rather "decent" and came though my letterbox a couple of months ago.

John

-


----------



## MildredM

39 hours from Seattle to Lincolnshire!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> 39 hours from Seattle to Lincolnshire!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 dude must've been knackered, 39 hours?!


----------



## Cooffe

Hasi said:


> dude must've been knackered, 39 hours?!


 When people say that they've done more than 24 hours in a day. I understand how it can happen now.


----------



## Hasi

I really hope Milly provided B&B for this poor American


----------



## catpuccino

Too fresh to play with, keen to try the rocko mountain after all the praise it gets.


----------



## Jacko112

Oh its soooooo good!!


----------



## Fez

Beans beans beans  been experimenting with pour over for the last week or so and didn't really have much suited to it on hand. Irritatingly though, I meant to order the natural ana Sora, guess I wasn't paying attention.

Also a fairly rare occurrence for me to re-order a bean but I really love this Finca monte llano bonito!


----------



## MildredM

North Star bags of yumminess just landed here today 

Photos of beans as and when I open them


----------



## ajohn

Mazzer Royal on a pallet. Intended for a new year project. ? or?. Need to take a look. Strange noises but not bearings. Maybe a loose motor fan and simple to fix.  I hope.

John

-


----------



## Rob1

Niche Zero. Plugged straight in and used for a decent shot. Compared to the Pharos it's much the same quality (expect it to improve slightly with use but still it'll be much the same) but obviously more convenient and easier to dial in/switch between brew methods.


----------



## kennyboy993

Rob1 said:


> Niche Zero. Plugged straight in and used for a decent shot. Compared to the Pharos it's much the same quality (expect it to improve slightly with use but still it'll be much the same) but obviously more convenient and easier to dial in/switch between brew methods.


Many of us reporting big flavour improvements as the burrs bed in Rob 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino

Many thanks to @Lambo for making the purchase transaction easy and fully appreciate his prompt postage of the 2 IMS Competition 16-18g filter baskets. They arrived in the post 10 minutes ago ?


----------



## Hasi

Marocchino said:


> Many thanks to @Lambo for making the purchase transaction easy and fully appreciate his prompt postage of the 2 IMS Competition 16-18g filter baskets. They arrived in the post 10 minutes ago ?
> 
> View attachment 33485


 Ha! Great stuff - and thanks for reminding me that I've also got a couple of those I should let go...


----------



## ajohn

Rob1 said:


> Niche Zero. Plugged straight in and used for a decent shot. Compared to the Pharos it's much the same quality (expect it to improve slightly with use but still it'll be much the same) but obviously more convenient and easier to dial in/switch between brew methods.


 You might find a bit of a reduction in your usual grinds dose make a lot of difference. Just 1/2g did in my case.

John

-


----------



## E404

Just need a machine to go with it.[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## Jony

First time took a sub out, looking really good flavours.


----------



## Dr Nahida

Fresh & charming morning with coffee..not bad ..? ... What about you guys... ?


----------



## catpuccino

Not in the post, but local cafe clearing "old" (4 weeks) coffee, can't say no at that price despite a freezer full already....


----------



## Nicknak

This arrived today very well packed.. Thanks @MildredM looks great as do the towels ?


----------



## Fez

Love the L plate

?


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> This arrived today very well packed.. Thanks @MildredM looks great as do the towels ?
> 
> View attachment 33512


 Hahaha!! Blimey, that was quick! It feels *funny* seeing my Flat there!!! Let me know how you get on ? and thank you again, I hope you will enjoy many cups of tasty coffee and get the pleasure from using a KafaTek grinder that only those who are in the MODs get!


----------



## Nicknak

Fez said:


> Love the L plate
> 
> ?


 I thought a green L would have been better ?...???


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Hahaha!! Blimey, that was quick! It feels *funny* seeing my Flat there!!! Let me know how you get on ? and thank you again, I hope you will enjoy many cups of tasty coffee and get the pleasure from using a KafaTek grinder that only those who are in the MODs get!


 Had a sneaky cuppa before I posted .. Almost spot on , need to go a little coarser but loving it already ... Where the application form ?


----------



## Marocchino

Postie arrived early today, though not bearing gifts in the same league as that of @Nicknak? ( hope you enjoy many fine cups of coffee with it by the way ). I missed out on one of these scales on the Forum a while ago, so just got one anyway now that things are starting to settle down a bit at this end.


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> I thought a green L would have been better ?...???


 One day, maybe! I trust you kept the genuine Kafatek spares packing


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> One day, maybe! I trust you kept the genuine Kafatek spares packing


 Yes to packing , he will need it for his holidays ?


----------



## catpuccino

Marocchino said:


> Postie arrived early today, though not bearing gifts in the same league as that of @Nicknak? ( hope you enjoy many fine cups of coffee with it by the way ). I missed out on one of these scales on the Forum a while ago, so just got one anyway now that things are starting to settle down a bit at this end.
> 
> View attachment 33514
> 
> 
> View attachment 33515


 Enjoy! I wish they weren't as good as they are so I could rage against the obscene price but I really do like mine....


----------



## Marocchino

catpuccino said:


> Enjoy! I wish they weren't as good as they are so I could rage against the obscene price but I really do like mine....


 I know what you mean, bought mine with a general 10% off offer on an eBay British coffee equipment seller £207 delivered. ? Every little helps - I had £23 off their £230 regular price.


----------



## Hasi

Major League Grinding towel prototype arrived today for testing and a thorough review.
Just for clarification, I've got it for free and have no intention to sell it at any point in time.

Will persuade manufacturer to keep costs at a reasonable level, improve performance as well as recommending them to newbies


----------



## ajohn

I'll be using 2 machines shortly so wanted a more compact extension lead. Found one I like but no surge protection and then found a rewirable plug with it built in which also adds another socket  usable if everything on the extension is turned off.









John

-


----------



## robertraymondlee

A new Dianoo milk pitcher (and a 6 pack of Oatly barista edition)


----------



## Jony

Another sub after I never got one went missing thanks to @crankhouse


----------



## -Mac

ajohn said:


> You might find a bit of a reduction in your usual grinds dose make a lot of difference. Just 1/2g did in my case.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 Not doubting you, John, but can you elaborate on why, please?


----------



## garethuk




----------



## garethuk

Nicknak said:


> This arrived today very well packed.. Thanks @MildredM looks great as do the towels ?
> 
> View attachment 33512


 Very nice


----------



## ajohn

-Mac said:


> Not doubting you, John, but can you elaborate on why, please?


 The grinds out of Niche seem to expand more or take up more space when the water goes in. Same bean, same batch, same roaster, same basket and i had been using 14g for ages. Dropping to 13.5g produced a much stronger drink. When I initially mentioned this some one else found a reduction did the same as well.

John

-


----------



## jymbob

Didn't think any coffee was arriving today, but lo and behold, beer #8 out of the box contains some


----------



## Hasi

and on a different note:
















54mm IMS baskets for my Sage... errr Izzo


----------



## jymbob

Looking forward to getting dialled into these. Second shot of the Ugandan was the best I've had in a while


----------



## GrowlingDog

My birthday today so my lovely wife bought me a porlex mini grinder to take to work where I use an Aeropress.

It will save me grinding coffee in the morning to take in and then ending up with either too much or not enough.

First coffee tried today using my home Aeropress. 17g of coffee ground 7 clicks back and is much coarser than my normal Espresso grind I use as I dont adjust grinder setting normally.

The coffee is smoother and cleaner.

Hand grinding is hard work.


----------



## MildredM

Awww ? Happy Birthday Growly ? ? lovely present for YOU ??


----------



## HBLP

Saw these guys mentioned like 3 times in the space of a couple weeks and saw they were reasonably cheap and only 3 euro for delivery to germany, so went for it. Just picked up from the neighbour, will report back


----------



## L&R

Mazzer Royal Project Chameleon is ready, delicious


----------



## ashcroc

L&R said:


> Mazzer Royal Project Chameleon is ready, delicious
> <img alt="76678350_3055976957765628_3703477289191735296_o.thumb.jpg.6f46b1606ec7fdffdc6724bbf7b988ba.jpg" data-fileid="33802" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/76678350_3055976957765628_3703477289191735296_o.thumb.jpg.6f46b1606ec7fdffdc6724bbf7b988ba.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


You've turned into an espresso machine?


----------



## joey24dirt

Arrived yesterday and delivered to one of those handy fuel station lockers...










My winnings from a competition I entered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Arrived yesterday and delivered to one of those handy fuel station lockers...
> 
> 
> 
> My winnings from a competition I entered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Truly well deserved Joey ? ? ?


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Truly well deserved Joey


wait for his onboard live feed from the top of his work helmet, glueing and turning wood all night long... 

And cursing...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> wait for his onboard live feed from the top of his work helmet, glueing and turning wood all night long...
> And cursing...


Mainly cursing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coldplayer

Arrived from Ebay a short while ago and after a strip down to assess its condition, I am now waiting for parts.

Hopefully have it up and running for Xmas...&#8230;..


----------



## danielpugh

Today my new scales (old ones drowned) arrived and are not as I expected - hopefully to be sorted soon


----------



## catpuccino

danielpugh said:


> Today my new scales (old ones drowned) arrived and are not as I expected - hopefully to be sorted soon
> 
> View attachment 33903


 Shame. Are they definitely faulty or do they just need to be calibrated?


----------



## danielpugh

Calibrated several times - they act very strange - made a video, but too big to post.

After calibration (PASS)

1. Tare

2. Place calibrated weight on scale - shows random amount e.g. 245

3. Take off weight and shows as e.g. 50g

4. Place on weight again - shows as e.g.154g

I'm at a loss...


----------



## Hasi

have you tried new batteries yet?Maybe they're dying already...


----------



## coffeechap

coldplayer said:


> Arrived from Ebay a short while ago and after a strip down to assess its condition, I am now waiting for parts.
> 
> Hopefully have it up and running for Xmas...&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 33828
> 
> 
> View attachment 33829


 Woohoo another lever


----------



## Jony

At last.


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> At last.
> 
> View attachment 33909


 Oooh. Nice, expecting mine today. Straight to the freezer though.


----------



## Jony

I go through it that quick I don't freeze anymore.


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> I go through it that quick I don't freeze anymore.


 I've been a little over the top with my ordering recently. Let's call it stocking up for Christmas... That and I've taken to portioning into 250g bags so I can switch up what we're drinking every week without worrying about the remainder going stale.


----------



## Jony

Think I am going through 2Kilo a month.


----------



## HBLP

coldplayer said:


> Arrived from Ebay a short while ago and after a strip down to assess its condition, I am now waiting for parts.
> 
> Hopefully have it up and running for Xmas...&#8230;.


 Was this the one sold 'as-is' where the guy (in Sunderland?) said he had no idea how to use it so couldn't test if it works?  
Hope it's not too big of a job, seems like a great deal if not!


----------



## Grimley

This arrived in the post today from Craft House Coffee. It cost me the princely sum of £12 plus postage for 1 kg, which I think is a bargain! That was with a discount code which ran out last weekend.


----------



## Fez

Grimley said:


> This arrived in the post today from Craft House Coffee. It cost me the princely sum of £12 plus postage for 1 kg, which I think is a bargain! That was with a discount code which ran out last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 33912


 Snap but less


----------



## 3216andy

one of these, while and try and mend my Sage Barista machine that has broken down.


----------



## Grateful Ant

I thought I'd try some new decaf beans as due to health I've been told I've got to slow down on my caffeine intake. Also I fancied trying a Christmas blend.


----------



## Jacko112

I got an Oomph to try from freegle, and s bodum dropper cup thingy. Both free so happy days!


----------



## Planter

Jony said:


> First time took a sub out, looking really good flavours.
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20191106_115854.thumb.jpg.1dd7cba798a132479d0e8438763024f6.jpg" data-fileid="33490" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/IMG_20191106_115854.thumb.jpg.1dd7cba798a132479d0e8438763024f6.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I'm just finishing a bad of that grumpy mule. Has been decent in flat whites. Can't say I've tried it any other way but have enjoyed it and would have it again.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Grump mule was cheesecake can't remember


----------



## Johey

Grimley said:


> This arrived in the post today from Craft House Coffee. It cost me the princely sum of £12 plus postage for 1 kg, which I think is a bargain! That was with a discount code which ran out last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 33912


 How do you like it? My 1kg bag El Muro arrived on Wednesday but the result with a V60 is not so overwhelming...


----------



## Jony

Needs resting.


----------



## Johey

Jony said:


> Needs resting.


 OK. Thought it might be good already because date of roast was 18th Nov.

What would you recommend? Another 1-2 weeks?


----------



## Planter

Johey said:


> How do you like it? My 1kg bag El Muro arrived on Wednesday but the result with a V60 is not so overwhelming...


Definitely needs more time. I got mine Wednesday too and I won't be touching mine for almost another week.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

defo another week I had V60.


----------



## Johey

OK thanks!


----------



## Jony

Today's Dog& Hat


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> Today's Dog& Hat
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20191123_120453.thumb.jpg.8af92461c3248bf26971a8d1de09e19d.jpg" data-fileid="33929" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/IMG_20191123_120453.thumb.jpg.8af92461c3248bf26971a8d1de09e19d.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Snap!


----------



## GrowlingDog

Almost snap.

3 a month works out well for me.


----------



## Nicknak

Another nice little surprise from my @MildredM subscription .. it is very good thank you ?... Also a kilo of Hasbean Ana Sora direct .


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Needs resting.


 Good to know, mine arrived today, was tempted to crack it open.


----------



## E404




----------



## El carajillo

D.P.D brought a large black box with something to do with water in it. There was a separate box with two white cylinders in


----------



## Rob1

Pics?


----------



## truegrace

Not very exciting but as I will have my sage 4 weeks today I thought I would treat the SJ to a new camera lens hopper


----------



## Beanstair

3 bag from Gustatory!

Have been letting them all rest for a few weeks, but now it's time to open the La Casita! 91/100 SCA scoring with a flavour of honey has got all my coffee tingles tingling!


----------



## Squidgyblack

Technically not the postie as I collected it from my local store, but grabbed my haul from Coffeeangel's recent sale, looking forward to trying out the brewista


----------



## MildredM

Just for the record I haven't received ANYTHING in the post for ages ?


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Just for the record I haven't received ANYTHING in the post for ages ?


 Busses take ages to turn up.. ages = 20 minutes 

I bet your postie is laying up at home with a dodgy back after delivering to you.. :classic_laugh:


----------



## Cooffe

Obadiah doing bits again this months sub. Ethiopian and Guatemalan. If last months kenyan is anything to go by I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## L&R

Bye bye Niche, hello Honne


----------



## truegrace

Another camera lens hood (don't recall ordering 2!) however nirvana in utero on vinyl was so delivered ?


----------



## Grimley

Johey said:


> How do you like it? My 1kg bag El Muro arrived on Wednesday but the result with a V60 is not so overwhelming...


 Due to start sometime this week.


----------



## catpuccino

L&R said:


> Bye bye Niche, hello Honne
> 
> View attachment 34141
> 
> 
> View attachment 34142


 Do i....need....this.... ?


----------



## L&R

Very happy so far. Cimbali DRM burr set inside. Got it for Black Friday for less than 1000 pounds.


----------



## E404




----------



## truegrace

A few little early Xmas treats to go with the sage?


----------



## Phil104

Unexpectedly in the post today a 'Black Friday Gift' from Colonna: 250g of Limonada Natural, from Gruppo Terruno Nayarita and a group of communities near the coast of West Mexico. A great Black Friday act of random kindness.


----------



## coldplayer

Not very exciting, sorry...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. and immensely frustrating.

Parts arrived to start the rebuild of my Faema Zodiac machine and the boiler ring is bent. Not only bent, but a terrible casting too. So few places to buy such items (this one came from Germany) and I only have 1 other source to try, if the German shop cannot supply something that at least is flat! Full of enthusiasm to get things moving and I'm now waiting again. Grrrrr!!!


----------



## coldplayer

HBLP said:


> Was this the one sold 'as-is' where the guy (in Sunderland?) said he had no idea how to use it so couldn't test if it works?
> Hope it's not too big of a job, seems like a great deal if not!


 No, this one came from a restaurant in March, Cambridgeshire. It had sat as an ornament for 15 years, so it does have a few issues. Luckily it wasn't a huge price, but the cost is now starting to rise at an alarming rate.....lol One of the "joys" of rebuilding an older machine unfortunately.


----------



## Jason11

What did the Postie bring me today....

The wrong beans, and I've just used the last of my stock


----------



## ratty

Got the 4 single origin 250g beans from Horsham I ordered.

Ordered Monday arrived Tuesday!

Also a respectable 10mm long T spanner, to undo a Gaggia Classic PF handle.

Like others I tried with my ordinary socket set but was worried the plastic would break, due to the dia of the shaped opening.

S0 I splashed out on a £4.50 slim 10mm T spanner from ebay. It did the job with the 10mm bolt that was seriously rusted in place.

First aid to be administered on the bolt tout de suite!

(Bit of TLC rather than ordering a new bolt!)


----------



## El carajillo

ratty said:


> Got the 4 single origin 250g beans from Horsham I ordered.
> 
> Ordered Monday arrived Tuesday!
> 
> Also a respectable 10mm long T spanner, to undo a Gaggia Classic PF handle.
> 
> Like others I tried with my ordinary socket set but was worried the plastic would break, due to the dia of the shaped opening.
> 
> S0 I splashed out on a £4.50 slim 10mm T spanner from ebay. It did the job with the 10mm bolt that was seriously rusted in place.
> 
> First aid to be administered on the bolt tout de suite!
> 
> (Bit of TLC rather than ordering a new bolt!)


 When you reassemble , it is worth finding a larger washer that you can file to a close fit in the end of the PF handle. This spreads the load on the end of the handle where the bolt compresses. I have seen one where the washer and nut had pulled through. :good:


----------



## Jony

Not postie, but family brought these back.


----------



## the_partisan

Cooffe said:


> Obadiah doing bits again this months sub. Ethiopian and Guatemalan. If last months kenyan is anything to go by I'm looking forward to it!


 I'm still waiting for mine  shipping has taken more than 1.5 week now, quite annoying. Not their fault though, must be the Christmas season and the very slow Danish post. Strangely enough though for last month I got an Ethiopian and a Nicagaruan, not Kenyan.


----------



## Cooffe

the_partisan said:


> I'm still waiting for mine  shipping has taken more than 1.5 week now, quite annoying. Not their fault though, must be the Christmas season and the very slow Danish post. Strangely enough though for last month I got an Ethiopian and a Nicagaruan, not Kenyan.


 Hmm I'm sure mine was Kenyan. Mine actually still took a week to get here, so was fairly slow this time too - I left a contact form to Sam and he generally responds the next working day - maybe its worthwhile you asking him? I know when I started up my order my subscription actually didnt autofill my house number so he sent out a set free of charge - maybe this was why I had different beans?


----------



## Planter

Jony said:


> Not postie, but family brought these back.
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20191203_181745.thumb.jpg.ae3dc979912c857bed0db2b9e6fd20d8.jpg" data-fileid="34226" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/IMG_20191203_181745.thumb.jpg.ae3dc979912c857bed0db2b9e6fd20d8.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Everytime my mate goes back to the states to visit his family he brings me back a KG pack of these. They are amazing.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

These lovely beans, super micro lot from Craft House. 150g per pack of which I had a couple of
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez

Two things from the black Friday that I couldn't resist!

Appreciate one of them isn't coffee related but I've wanted one for a while so I'm gonna share


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> Two things from the black Friday that I couldn't resist!
> 
> Appreciate one of them isn't coffee related but I've wanted one for a while so I'm gonna share
> 
> View attachment 34248
> 
> 
> View attachment 34249


 Damn... a kitchenaid artisan... whose got some cash!!! Let me know how you manage to use it... meant to be good for mixing bread... ?


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Damn... a kitchenaid artisan... whose got some cash!!! Let me know how you manage to use it... meant to be good for mixing bread... ?


 Will do. Don't know if I'll use it for sourdough, but I'm sure there'll be lots more baked treats at home from now


----------



## Cooffe

Ignore my stupid phone messed up

@Fez apparently they're good for initial mix and you can knead with them quite well from what I read...


----------



## El carajillo

coldplayer said:


> Not very exciting, sorry...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. and immensely frustrating.
> 
> Parts arrived to start the rebuild of my Faema Zodiac machine and the boiler ring is bent. Not only bent, but a terrible casting too. So few places to buy such items (this one came from Germany) and I only have 1 other source to try, if the German shop cannot supply something that at least is flat! Full of enthusiasm to get things moving and I'm now waiting again. Grrrrr!!!
> 
> View attachment 34224


 How much in twist is it ? What material is it ? ( looks like steel zinc dipped). Have you tried fitting it without the gasket to see IF it pulls flat ?


----------



## Cooffe

El carajillo said:


> How much in twist is it ? What material is it ? ( looks like steel zinc dipped). Have you tried fitting it without the gasket to see IF it pulls flat ?


 Looks like similar material to what we use in exhaust gaskets at work, feels really light (is it graphite?)... not 100% on what size we buy in though...


----------



## AndyDClements

I'd have thought it's a cast aluminium alloy. Surely it's role it is like a big washer to spread the load of the nuts and the load of the copper flanges of the boiler. If that's the case a local engineering firm should be able to make one using that as a template (well, no the bow in it, but bolt holes etc). they could cut one from sheet ali or turn one on a lathe. If you've got the tools you could probably cut one yourself from a sheet of equal thickness.


----------



## truegrace

More kit for my sage, thought it would be wise to go for a cheaper tamper as trying to convince the other half u need a niche!


----------



## Dr Forinor

Smaller trial/sample bags for tasting during the Christmas holidays

EDIT: Sorry images are not uploading, not sure what's happening.


----------



## the_partisan

Still no sign of the Obadiah package after two weeks ? Hopefully this arrived (and was shipped the previous day, helps we are located in same city, I guess!), so I won't be out of coffee over the weekend..


----------



## Dr Forinor

Lets try again;


----------



## ashcroc

Mmm bobolink


----------



## Slowpress

Fez said:


> Will do. Don't know if I'll use it for sourdough, but I'm sure there'll be lots more baked treats at home from now


 You will LOVE this machine!

We have used ours every day for over 25 years, nary a problem. It also does ART, yes ART: here's how: next time you are baking, dump in the butter, cream it, add the sugar, beat on medium-high until no sugar crystals can be felt between your fingers, and it's a lovely creamy fluffy, lofty concoction, then add the eggs, beat again on medium-high until it turns into a huge, mile-high cloud of lemony yellow, soft, fluffy & voluminous. You will stop in your tracks, stare at it in wonder, and marvel. Then remind yourself you need to continue with your recipe.?

It also does bread?


----------



## Dr Forinor

ashcroc said:


> Mmm bobolink


 I keep hearing about it, but this will be my first time trying it - hope I'm not disappointed


----------



## Fez

Slowpress said:


> You will LOVE this machine!
> 
> We have used ours every day for over 25 years, nary a problem. It also does ART, yes ART: here's how: next time you are baking, dump in the butter, cream it, add the sugar, beat on medium-high until no sugar crystals can be felt between your fingers, and it's a lovely creamy fluffy, lofty concoction, then add the eggs, beat again on medium-high until it turns into a huge, mile-high cloud of lemony yellow, soft, fluffy & voluminous. You will stop in your tracks, stare at it in wonder, and marvel. Then remind yourself you need to continue with your recipe.?
> 
> It also does bread?


 Used it tonight for the first time - a fairly adventurous recipe - sourdough brownies


----------



## Fez

Also my delivery for today ?


----------



## coldplayer

El carajillo said:


> How much in twist is it ? What material is it ? ( looks like steel zinc dipped). Have you tried fitting it without the gasket to see IF it pulls flat ?


 It is cast aluminium and has quite a curve to it. If I try to tighten it against the boiler and the rear half rings, I am worried that being cast it will snap. It is going back to the supplier, if they ever answer my emails.


----------



## coldplayer

Cooffe said:


> Looks like similar material to what we use in exhaust gaskets at work, feels really light (is it graphite?)... not 100% on what size we buy in though...


 It is cast aluminium...and a very poor casting at that. It is going back to the supplier as it is simply not fit for purpose.


----------



## coldplayer

AndyDClements said:


> I'd have thought it's a cast aluminium alloy. Surely it's role it is like a big washer to spread the load of the nuts and the load of the copper flanges of the boiler. If that's the case a local engineering firm should be able to make one using that as a template (well, no the bow in it, but bolt holes etc). they could cut one from sheet ali or turn one on a lathe. If you've got the tools you could probably cut one yourself from a sheet of equal thickness.


 You are right, it is cast aluminium. I have found another supplier who says their item is flat, so I am buying that. The curved ring is going back to the supplier, if they ever reply to my email.


----------



## Jony

Two 500g of CraftHouse no pics, has I had a temper tantrum and smashed it, slight anger issues?


----------



## MildredM

That's Christmas week sorted!


----------



## Junglebert

Two pairs, one coffee, one not.

Some expensive Crafthouse beans as a Christmas treat, and two new microphones, also expensive, but more a necessity than a treat!


----------



## Marocchino

Saw a post here about Espro milk jugs on eBay and thought I'd give one a go for £10.


----------



## ashcroc

Marocchino said:


> Saw a post here about Espro milk jugs on eBay and thought I'd give one a go for £10.
> 
> <img alt="6AB090C8-B457-4443-B684-E9582FBFA904.thumb.jpeg.86dca02783df6ff1f197b3f4542ddf29.jpeg" data-fileid="34334" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/6AB090C8-B457-4443-B684-E9582FBFA904.thumb.jpeg.86dca02783df6ff1f197b3f4542ddf29.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Should get a nice roll going with that shape.


----------



## Marocchino

Hoping to encourage some friends into coffee preparation and thought this may help with the milk process. ?


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## ashcroc

catpuccino said:


> <img alt="20191206_174904.thumb.jpg.bdb4d92efc3ba528258ec777278319c5.jpg" data-fileid="34335" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/20191206_174904.thumb.jpg.bdb4d92efc3ba528258ec777278319c5.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Nice. Think you could be the first to have one of those on here.


----------



## catpuccino

ashcroc said:


> Nice. Think you could be the first to have one of those on here.


 Doesn't seem to be many about yet. Wanted an Aergrind but I'll never use it for espresso, so the Aerspeed for less money and with a burr profile better suited to brew made sense.

Just made a very pleasant aeropress using some older Ana Sora and having guessed the grind size. 1:4 setting, 14/200g, 1 min brew time. Excellent first attempt!


----------



## the_partisan

Cooffe said:


> Obadiah doing bits again this months sub. Ethiopian and Guatemalan. If last months kenyan is anything to go by I'm looking forward to it!


 Finally got this too! Took 2 weeks to ship though, but I got the same pair.


----------



## Cooffe

Craft house pulling through from their orange Thursday deal:


----------



## catpuccino

Craft house delivery also


----------



## catpuccino

Silly photo because why not ?


----------



## catpuccino

Ok I think I'm good for the holiday period now.


----------



## ratty

Been watching 6 'candy' coloured espresso cups, in a steel stand for sale on ebay for the last few weeks, that nobody wanted even at the 99p starting price!

OK, I felt sorry for them and bid. Got them for 99p and £5 postage.

Arrived this morning, opened them up and immediately one popped out on the floor and broke. Never mind, good price for 5 cups!

Also four new rechargeable vape batteries, mine were about knackered after 18 months of use.


----------



## catpuccino

catpuccino said:


> Ok I think I'm good for the holiday period now.


 FAMOUS LAST WORDS


----------



## Jony

One New phone and these last few days oh and the pin from Has Bean


----------



## Nicknak

Busy Postman today ?


----------



## catpuccino

Nicknak said:


> Busy Postman today ?
> 
> View attachment 34439


 Bloody heck 

Do let us know how the toroid is. I posted the deal but didn't buy one...tempted though.


----------



## Marocchino

Nicknak said:


> Busy Postman today ?
> 
> View attachment 34439


 Opening a barista training school???


----------



## truegrace

My niche and a knock box, just need my sage now to use it all!


----------



## DavecUK

Finally returned after some time away, so I can continue playing and having fun.


----------



## Marocchino

catpuccino said:


> Do let us know how the toroid is


 Had the 12oz jug for a number of days now, not getting on with it that well for late art. As the opening and spout area is small in relation to the lower part of the jug, I've found the movement in the milk exiting the spout is a little difficult to control. I think the milk movement is very easily amplified by the jug shape. Ah well I'll have to fall back on perseverance and practice and hopefully the technique will come? ?


----------



## Nicknak

catpuccino said:


> Bloody heck
> 
> Do let us know how the toroid is. I posted the deal but didn't buy one...tempted though.


 I have used it a couple of times ,seems to work well . Stick the nozzle in the middle just below the surface .. Thanks for the heads up . I have bought a few things off them already good service .


----------



## Nicknak

Marocchino said:


> Opening a barista training school???


 ??? No a few tampers to turn down to different sizes and possibly turn some wooden handles .. Jugs no excuse they got cheaper and I put more in the basket ? . A few bits to get my Zacooni little lever up and running . Coffee just sounded too nice ?


----------



## MildredM

Goodness! It's just like Christmas already ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Goodness! It's just like Christmas already ?


 It is better than Christmas because I get what I want ? .. And there is more , some nice timber blanks and some dust extraction gear with a few tools thrown in ... ?????


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> because I get what I want


 Is this your way of saying you don't want the bath salts I am just making. I was wrapping them in recycled-and-ironed newspaper too ?

Some folk are just so ungrateful ?


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Is this your way of saying you don't want the bath salts I am just making. I was wrapping them in recycled-and-ironed newspaper too ?
> 
> Some folk are just so ungrateful ?


 You are so naughty

" *Bath salts* (also *psychoactive bath salts*, *PABS*,[1][2] or in the United Kingdom *monkey dust*[3]) are a group of recreational designer drugs.[4][5] The name derives from instances in which the drugs were disguised as bath salts.[


----------



## Deidre

The postman keeps bringing me things to give to other people! ;>)


----------



## Marocchino

Deidre said:


> The postman keeps bringing me things to give to other people! ;>)
> 
> View attachment 34449


 What a great gift - I've been stumped about what to get for someone as a gift this Christmas and this really fits the bill, thanks for sharing and the inspiration ?


----------



## Deidre

Marocchino said:


> What a great gift - I've been stumped about what to get for someone as a gift this Christmas and this really fits the bill, thanks for sharing and the inspiration ?


 You are most welcome! (I read an academic article of his years ago, and it was so well researched and presented, I've followed his writing ever since.)


----------



## johnealey

2 lovely bespoke embroidered long bar towels from our own @MildredM Super quality!

[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## Jony

New Rubber


----------



## truegrace

More cups!

Now have 6 latte, 6 flat white and 6 espresso.

Also bear in mind I am the only coffee drinker in the house, so maybe a tad overkill!


----------



## Marocchino

Something to tide us over Yuletide from Django.


----------



## the_partisan

Firmly in the "stuff you don't need" category..










An anti pop-corn thingie for the M47 and stand for Orgami brewer (both from Broken Gooseneck), also the newest issue of the Standart magazine with some beans.


----------



## James811

Not the postman exactly but this got delivered to me this morning


----------



## James811

Not the postman exactly but this got delivered to me this morning


----------



## Jony

Is it big enough


----------



## truegrace

Jony said:


> Is it big enough
> 
> View attachment 34533


 I just ordered one of these, wasnt anticipating it to be so large so might have to order a smaller one and sell the 1kilo! Figured the 1lb ones wouldnt quite fit a 500g bag in


----------



## Fez

James811 said:


> Not the postman exactly but this got delivered to me this morning
> 
> View attachment 34532


 Awesome!!


----------



## James811

@Fez

I got it 2 months ago, got it home, the next day it wouldn't start, it's been gone for 7 weeks and had a new ECU, new wiring loom, new wiring, new ignition system, and more, I'm so glad it's back now


----------



## MrWarhol

My first sub from GUSTATORY! Rightside and Jonas Reindl.

Packaging looks lovely, no doubt the same goes for the end result filtered coffee! Brewing in progress

Apparently I also helped fund plant a tree in doing so. Lovely, lovely.


----------



## Fez

James811 said:


> @Fez
> 
> I got it 2 months ago, got it home, the next day it wouldn't start, it's been gone for 7 weeks and had a new ECU, new wiring loom, new wiring, new ignition system, and more, I'm so glad it's back now


 Oh no  this gen of 5 and 6 series are notoriously bad for electrical issues! Fingers crossed it's all sorted now 

i never liked the look of these when they came out but they have really grown on me over the years.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Not so much the postie but bought this back from New York this week. Espresso cup and saucer from Cafe Grumpy in Grand Central Station and a diner mug from Bubbys in lower Manhattan who had an amazing batch brew (unlimited refills) of an Ethiopian Hambela
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

They're great @Hairy_Hogg ^^ ?


----------



## Jony

Snap great cups

@Hairy_Hogg


----------



## Philip HN

Whoop whoop. Almost. An IMS BaristaPro 18g basket.


----------



## truegrace

Coffee storage and machine cleaner, just need the machine now!


----------



## Jony

OH she's a big un haha


----------



## truegrace

Jony said:


> OH she's a big un haha


 Bigger than I was expecting, not sure if I should buy a smaller one for usual use (tend to get 500g bags from cc) then use this for the odd kilo bags!


----------



## Jony

Me to in fact it's like double what I though it was size wise.


----------



## Norvin

This came with a Christmas card from New Zealand.









Interesting web site, www.havana.co.nz,. Cool to have a fireman's pole in the shop.


----------



## truegrace

The wife isn't happy, although at least I got white to match the toaster and kettle (purely cause they were out of stock of black ?)


----------



## ashcroc

truegrace said:


> The wife isn't happy, although at least I got white to match the toaster and kettle (purely cause they were out of stock of black )


Keep your biscuits in it?


----------



## truegrace

ashcroc said:


> truegrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife isn't happy, although at least I got white to match the toaster and kettle (purely cause they were out of stock of black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your biscuits in it?
Click to expand...

 Expensive biscuit barrel!


----------



## ashcroc

truegrace said:


> Expensive biscuit barrel!


But it'll match your coffee jar!


----------



## RobertP198

Beans for the holiday period!


----------



## richwade80

Also beans for the holiday period.

Say hello to my little beans!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos69

All chrome. Really pleased with it.


----------



## richwade80

Karlos69 said:


> All chrome. Really pleased with it.
> <img alt="IMG_20191207_182446096.thumb.jpg.caf758b7c88e67acce12f0ed7570fa2d.jpg" data-fileid="34601" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/IMG_20191207_182446096.thumb.jpg.caf758b7c88e67acce12f0ed7570fa2d.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


You sure that's not an original Cylon?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

And another don't want to run out and a wireless charger for new phone.


----------



## ratty

Second try at some of these items. First time they got lost in the post!

I ordered a V60 and filters but they got lost.

Anyway, ordered again and also a 58mm leveller for use on the Gaggia.

In the order is a plastic dough scraper for when I attempt to make a loaf of sourdough. The banneton bread prover basket, should be delivered tomorrow as I found a better price on Ebay. (This order was from Amazon)


----------



## truegrace

My coffee for over Xmas, just need my macgine now, roll on next week!


----------



## Squidgyblack

Got my cheap but cheerful lynn weber tumbler knockoff, just about fits under the chute for my super jolly with the portafilter holder flipped around. Retains a bit of grinds but not too bad.










Got my best shot and latte art pour to date after using it, not sure if it was the tumbler or just sheer luck....


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> And another don't want to run out and a wireless charger for new phone.
> 
> View attachment 34613


 Didn't realise you could read Chinese now Jony!


----------



## Jony

Cooffe said:


> Didn't realise you could read Chinese now Jony!


 Many talents sonny boy, super charge my arse it is ?


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> Many talents sonny boy, super charge my arse it is ?


 How many languages does that make now... 10... 11? I think we all know which one number 1 is and it starts with bull and ends in s#&t! ?


----------



## GrowlingDog

Today's Dog and Hat

Should be a good Christmas.


----------



## Jony

Nice.


----------



## 9719

Bugger all...


----------



## ratty

ratty said:


> Second try at some of these items. First time they got lost in the post!
> 
> I ordered a V60 and filters but they got lost.
> 
> Anyway, ordered again and also a 58mm leveller for use on the Gaggia.
> 
> In the order is a plastic dough scraper for when I attempt to make a loaf of sourdough. The banneton bread prover basket, should be delivered tomorrow as I found a better price on Ebay. (This order was from Amazon)
> 
> View attachment 34635


 I must say I had been having liquid coming out of one side of the PF more than the opposite side that had me peed off.

First use of the leveller and it came out almost equally either side. Great stuff from a £20 cheapo jobbie!


----------



## Deidre

Merry Christmas, me!??

And, guess what? There is a significant difference in shape between my longstanding Rattleware jug and the Decent jug. I just tried out the smaller jug and am amazed at how superior the texturing action seems to be with greater space for the swirling milk to create a current. (Rattleware & Decent are about the same height, but Decent jug is wider around.) It also fits against my Londinium steam arm a bit better. Highly recommend the Decent!


----------



## joey24dirt

This hot piece of grinder. Merry Christmas to me










I had a hard time choosing so I let fate decide too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempest

I haven't bought many beans and normally use North Star because I can drop in when I go into Leeds but I've decided to give Foundry a try.

The valve on the Columbian is torn but I'm guessing that won't make any difference if I start using them tomorrow? Been on North Stars house blend for a month and while I enjoy it I'm looking forward to a change and something different.


----------



## Fez

joey24dirt said:


> This hot piece of grinder. Merry Christmas to me
> 
> 
> 
> I had a hard time choosing so I let fate decide too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I wish I had done that! I got the black a couple of weeks ago and I'm not 100% sure I made the right decision ?


----------



## joey24dirt

Fez said:


> I wish I had done that! I got the black a couple of weeks ago and I'm not 100% sure I made the right decision


I was torn for days. I'm glad it landed on red though as I was drawn to that the most I think. I just kept think what would look nice with a skatewood handle 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> I was torn for days. I'm glad it landed on red though as I was drawn to that the most I think. I just kept think what would look nice with a skatewood handle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like you're not gonna end up replacing the body anyhow!


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Like you're not gonna end up replacing the body anyhow!


Too much work there, plus it would only encourage others 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all

Today coffee?


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Too much work there, plus it would only encourage others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 the idea alone...
makes me wanna place an order


----------



## Jony

Really looking forward to these, I always seem to have trouble with hasbean.


----------



## filthynines

Jony said:


> Really looking forward to these, I always seem to have trouble with hasbean.
> 
> View attachment 34685


 Bit harsh to take them out of the box and throw them in the bin immediately though!


----------



## jj-x-ray

Another kilo of mystery mk11
Great stuff from compass

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## truegrace

Not from the postman, but a nice little stash of water ready for the sage on Wednesday!


----------



## JJarvis

Jony said:


> Really looking forward to these, I always seem to have trouble with hasbean.
> 
> View attachment 34685


 Hey, I'm new here and am mostly looking to see what people have said about roasters & subscription services so I can try a few in the new year.

Is the trouble you've had with hasbean to do with the beans themselves (and - if so - is this due to preference or quality?) or delivery/service?

TIA.


----------



## Border_all

A sage milk jug today


----------



## the_partisan

Some Gesha from Cupping Room. For whatever reason I got two of the same, rather than two different ones (other was supposed to be a Gesha 1931), but they'll send me another bag, free of charge.


----------



## Jony

JJarvis said:


> Hey, I'm new here and am mostly looking to see what people have said about roasters & subscription services so I can try a few in the new year.
> 
> Is the trouble you've had with hasbean to do with the beans themselves (and - if so - is this due to preference or quality?) or delivery/service?
> 
> TIA.


 Actually they are North Star not Hasbean was just going out when I took the picture, my bad


----------



## ashcroc

Jony said:


> Actually they are North Star not Hasbean was just going out when I took the picture, my bad


Only 1 of them is Northstar. The other is darkwoods.


----------



## Jony

I know


----------



## JJarvis

Jony said:


> Actually they are North Star not Hasbean was just going out when I took the picture, my bad


 Ah, good to know - thanks for the reply.


----------



## MildredM

Christmas deliveries here of beans too - HasBean, North Star, Foundry, Kiss the Hippo, and something else but I can't remember and it is in the freezer now! All my favourite roasters


----------



## DDoe

Not via the postie and it was yesterday but I'm going to count it anyway.

Hubby picked me up a couple of bags of the beans I like from the farmers market.

ETA: I did have a delivery during the week, a funnel for my portafilla. Works a treat, no more spilt grounds (unless I'm clumsey and spill them of course!).


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Christmas deliveries here of beans too - HasBean, North Star, Foundry, Kiss the Hippo, and something else but I can't remember and it is in the freezer now! All my favourite roasters


except for one...


----------



## Phil104

My Dog & Hat sub arrived too, at the weekend, with the ever fantastic North Star, just about finished although I've saved enough for the base for festive espresso martinis. Today, though, at the last gasp minute, my Coffeevine box arrived, including the storming Belfast roaster, Root and Branch with their new recyclable packaging.


----------



## chip_kara

Not the postie but home for Christmas so finally could pop over to @joey24dirt and pick up this beautiful thing?


----------



## the_partisan

Phil104 said:


> My Dog & Hat sub arrived too, at the weekend, with the ever fantastic North Star, just about finished although I've saved enough for the base for festive espresso martinis. Today, though, at the last gasp minute, my Coffeevine box arrived, including the storming Belfast roaster, Root and Branch with their new recyclable packaging.


 Koppi should be a real treat, they're always so good


----------



## Hasi

chip_kara said:


> Not the postie but home for Christmas so finally could pop over to @joey24dirt and pick up this beautiful thing
> <img alt="IMG_20191223_150726.thumb.jpg.869035043fa984642784a5c8b89eced9.jpg" data-fileid="34766" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_12/IMG_20191223_150726.thumb.jpg.869035043fa984642784a5c8b89eced9.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


didn't know @joey24dirt was into painting...


----------



## Border_all

Two new toys delivered today

Happy days ?


----------



## Mr Binks

A bag of these lovely beans.









Not delivered by the postie though, more of a bribe for long distance taxi services.


----------



## Hasi

Mr Binks said:


> A bag of these lovely beans.
> 
> View attachment 34936
> 
> 
> Not delivered by the postie though, more of a bribe for long distance taxi services.


 Ha!
...dang, should've tracked batch no. together with order no. so I would instantly know who you've been dealing with...  
Now I can only guess it's been someone's brother...

Great stuff though, enjoy them!!
Especially as in, enjoy them more than original recipient ?


----------



## Cooffe

When were they roasted @Hasi? I'm still to receive mine and worried they may have to be demoted to filter/drip! ?


----------



## Mr Binks

Hasi said:


> Ha!
> ...dang, should've tracked batch no. together with order no. so I would instantly know who you've been dealing with...
> Now I can only guess it's been someone's brother...
> 
> Great stuff though, enjoy them!!
> Especially as in, enjoy them more than original recipient ?


 It may have had something to do with some dodgy bloke that I'm related to ?


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> When were they roasted @Hasi? I'm still to receive mine and worried they may have to be demoted to filter/drip! ?


 Dec 16th - are you saying you've been home and didn't get it delivered yet?!


----------



## Cooffe

Hasi said:


> Dec 16th - are you saying you've been home and didn't get it delivered yet?!


 Ah ok cool and yeah. I'm blaming the Midlands sorting office tbh... they're useless at any time let alone Christmas!


----------



## catpuccino

?? imports


----------



## ThePeginator

Beginner beans and upgrades.

Taking my new (to me) Classic from zero to hero in one fell swoop. PID, wand and a new set of seals. Brass shower block, IMS screen and naked portafilter arriving shortly  go big or go home I guess? Still cost half of a brand new one!

Now, can anyone sell me some mad barista skillz?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> Ah ok cool and yeah. I'm blaming the Midlands sorting office tbh... they're useless at any time let alone Christmas!


haven't they learnt anything from the BL desaster up in this corner...  no sweet without sweat. simples you'd think

Guess upon next group buy I need to get in my SD1 one more time to take care of hometown business myself


----------



## Mr Binks

Hasi said:


> haven't they learnt anything from the BL desaster up in this corner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no sweet without sweat. simples you'd think
> 
> Guess upon next group buy I need to get in my SD1 one more time to take care of hometown business myself


 Which bit of the M25 will we need to rescue you from? ?


----------



## ashcroc

Mr Binks said:


> Which bit of the M25 will we need to rescue you from?


The concrete bit just before Heathrow!


----------



## Hasi

the laugh is always on the...

Rover.


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> haven't they learnt anything from the BL desaster up in this corner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no sweet without sweat. simples you'd think


 You showing you age - or it a tale your parents' reminisced about in years gone by ??


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> You showing you age - or it a tale your parents' reminisced about in years gone by


oh just happen to know an anecdote or two about the glorious... ahem... quality and attention to... ahem... detail my car had been assembled with.
Speaking of which, to date postie has brought me countless items to replace a similar amount of other items that had failed or went missing on my little cartastrophic Solihull spaceship. I could share a vast collection of photographic proof of how I made Rimmer Bros. rich


----------



## Mr Binks

Hasi said:


> oh just happen to know an anecdote or two about the glorious... ahem... quality and attention to... ahem... detail my car had been assembled with.
> Speaking of which, to date postie has brought me countless items to replace a similar amount of other items that had failed or went missing on my little cartastrophic Solihull spaceship. I could share a vast collection of photographic proof of how I made Rimmer Bros. rich


 We should have told you that if you want to own a rover you also buy enough spare parts to build an entirely new one just in case.


----------



## Cooffe

Hasi said:


> haven't they learnt anything from the BL desaster up in this corner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no sweet without sweat. simples you'd think
> 
> Guess upon next group buy I need to get in my SD1 one more time to take care of hometown business myself


 Haha sorry I forgot to say. They ended up coming yesterday, hopefully catch them in time to use them as espresso!


----------



## Hasi

Cooffe said:


> Haha sorry I forgot to say. They ended up coming yesterday, hopefully catch them in time to use them as espresso!


 thank god... spared me a great adventure. Although, I'd come prepared with two hands full of rotor arms ?



Mr Binks said:


> We should have told you that if you want to own a rover you also buy enough spare parts to build an entirely new one just in case.


 Rumour has it, that towards end of production folk have entered a BL dealership as if they were shopping for shoes.

Dealer: Hello wealthy person! How may I help you today?

Buyer: Hello, I'm looking for a new pair of SD1s. Do you happen to have the dark blue ones?

Dealer: Sure, which size can I get you?

Buyer: think I've had them in 3500 last time, could you please take a look down here?

Dealer: oh let me see... difficult to tell, the badge seems to have come off on both...


----------



## Michael87

This came in the post a few hours ago. All up and running! (the PID!)

Now I just need a hinge to mount it on top of the reservoir lid and anchor it to the side of the case.

And a dimmer switch for the new invensys pump I fitted last week...


----------



## xpresso

Michael87 said:


> This came in the post a few hours ago. All up and running! (the PID!)
> 
> Now I just need a hinge to mount it on top of the reservoir lid and anchor it to the side of the case.
> 
> And a dimmer switch for the new invensys pump I fitted last week...
> 
> View attachment 35025


 It looks quality in that case.

J.


----------



## matted

Coffee compass medium roast selection box

Lots to choose from plus a vac tight tub.

No decaf in there, but i forgot to ask for some as part of the mix.

Going to have to freeze some, as still got 3 other bags on the go atm.


----------



## truegrace

matted said:


> Coffee compass medium roast selection box
> 
> Lots to choose from plus a vac tight tub.
> 
> No decaf in there, but i forgot to ask for some as part of the mix.
> 
> Going to have to freeze some, as still got 3 other bags on the go atm.
> 
> View attachment 35047


 I was tempted to get this but no room in the freezer to store!


----------



## Jason11

Not postie but Mr. Amazon man delivered this today.


----------



## matted

truegrace said:


> I was tempted to get this but no room in the freezer to store!


 I will have to use some of the brexit freezer space...

Will open a few bags too and keep some out. Not sure where to start on which bean just yet.


----------



## ratty

Not exactly what came through the post (That looks a bit boring!) but the part I replaced.

I bought a new CP3A 65W pump for the Gaggia Classic and didn't notice that the Eaton pump support was this bad!

In my defence it was attached to its metal base and wasn't very visible. ?

I thought with the new pump on, the machine was pretty loud, so I bit the bullet and ordered a new pump support at £15.88, thinking it was an extortionate amount after paying only £18 odd for the upgraded pump.

After removing the support totally from its anchor points, this is what it looks like ?

I will be spinning the new one round 90 degrees every 6 months from now on to try and keep it more even!


----------



## Jony

Early FedEx for a change i

@Planter

I hate you ?


----------



## Planter

Jony said:


> Early FedEx for a change
> 
> View attachment 35122


 New knifes??? ?


----------



## Planter

Jony said:


> Early FedEx for a change i
> 
> @Planter
> 
> I hate you ?
> 
> View attachment 35124
> 
> 
> View attachment 35126


 Haha, our posts overlapped as I spotted the box before you even quoted me.

Youll love it mate. Great choice by the way.


----------



## Jony

back up one just uploaded. Not plural


----------



## Planter

Jony said:


> back up one just uploaded. Not plural


 Pre-empting your next buy.

Which one did you go for?


----------



## Jony

Got the standard one got it engraved, plus I got a chopping board as well. was going to get the premier


----------



## Planter

Jony said:


> got it engraved


 Too posh....


----------



## ThePeginator

Alllll the bits and bobs.. props to Scott @ Happy Donkey for being a gent when I changed my order twice and still threw in some free beans!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP

An adhesive color changing thermometer strip; it's already on the block.


----------



## ratty

The mice were getting lonely ?

1kg. Ordered the 6th, roasted the 7th, arrived the 8th! Great service from Hasbean.


----------



## matted

Ran out of decaf last night. Trying out this el carmen pitalito colombia from james gourmet coffee which just arrived a few mins ago. Heard good things so we will see.

Roasted on the 7th jan and with me on the 8th.


----------



## matted

ratty said:


> The mice were getting lonely ?
> 
> 1kg. Ordered the 6th, roasted the 7th, arrived the 8th! Great service from Hasbean.
> 
> snip: ana sora natural


 oh nuts... just went to buy some and not on the Hasbean site atm - must have got the last of it. I have been fretting about not having any on hand - even though I am awash with coffee beans atm.


----------



## ratty

You can get some from Drop, Sweden, but works out well over £50 a kg with P&P

Too much for me!

Maybe I'll be getting the scrag ends then from Hasbean!



matted said:


> oh nuts... just went to buy some and not on the Hasbean site atm - must have got the last of it. I have been fretting about not having any on hand - even though I am awash with coffee beans atm.


----------



## matted

ratty said:


> You can get some from Drop, Sweden, but works out well over £50 a kg with P&P
> 
> Too much for me!
> 
> Maybe I'll be getting the scrag ends then from Hasbean!


 Hasbean say not until september and the new crop now ?


----------



## Planter

Some James' and foundry.

Looking forward to trying the Suke Quto Ethiopian triple processed blend from James'.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Nipped to local Coffee Shop


----------



## Jony

Again DPD this time


----------



## catpuccino

@Jony I'm told that Guji is excellent, not put an order in myself yet.


----------



## christos_geo

Jony said:


> Again DPD this time
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20200110_170537.thumb.jpg.ccf7822407124f0b2dac9ba8915940bc.jpg" data-fileid="35309" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/IMG_20200110_170537.thumb.jpg.ccf7822407124f0b2dac9ba8915940bc.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Snap









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Oh my ha


----------



## Jason11

Jony said:


> Oh my ha
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20200111_143247.thumb.jpg.1bdc3884c40dd8128298b3651df73812.jpg" data-fileid="35328" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/IMG_20200111_143247.thumb.jpg.1bdc3884c40dd8128298b3651df73812.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Another cyclist I see


----------



## Jony

Jason11 said:


> Another cyclist I see


 I try to be


----------



## Jason11

Jony said:


> I try to be


Definitely easier in the summer


----------



## ArisP

My CC order...can't wait to open them


----------



## Jason11

Not coffee related, except for the fact that cyclists love coffee and cake !


----------



## Jony

Me too not coffee or cake related


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Me too not coffee or cake related
> 
> View attachment 35413


 CAUSE I'M AS FREEEEE AS A FREEBUD

Classic Skynyrd.


----------



## CJV8

I finally succumbed and bought an Aeropress, somehow I've managed to never try one all this time. But then I've also never seen a single second of Game of Thrones so maybe I'm just leading a sheltered life...


----------



## Deidre

Jason11 said:


> Not coffee related, except for the fact that cyclists love coffee and cake !


 I've not seen these before.?

What are these for? We have a nutty addicted cyclist in our family who might be interested??‍♀?☺


----------



## Jony

They are to run for your tubeless tyre never really wanted to try tubs


----------



## Deidre

Jony said:


> They are to run for your tubeless tyre never really wanted to try tubs


 I'll have to explore this more... don't know if our bike "nut" here has ever used or knows about tubeless tires!? ?


----------



## Jony

My view is pointless but other people like them due to a few grams weight diffence


----------



## Mr Binks

Deidre said:


> I've not seen these before.?
> 
> What are these for? We have a nutty addicted cyclist in our family who might be interested??‍♀?☺


 They are for running tubeless tyres, quite useful for cutting weight and reducing punctures as the tubeless tyre can contain a puncture repair liquid. Also great for spraying said puncture repair liquid all over the place when you try to change your tyre or if your tyre burps due to riding like a nutter.


----------



## Deidre

Mr Binks said:


> They are for running tubeless tyres, quite useful for cutting weight and reducing punctures as the tubeless tyre can contain a puncture repair liquid. Also great for spraying said puncture repair liquid all over the place when you try to change your tyre or if your tyre burps due to riding like a nutter.


 ? I learn something new every day!!!??☺?


----------



## Border_all

Mr Rave kindly supplied me some beans today ?


----------



## Border_all

So really this was on Thursday 15.30 but i was on doing some cleaning after transit bit more to do but chuffed


----------



## Jony




----------



## Border_all

Got a new Motta 53mm Tamper and coffee pot today


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> View attachment 35546


 If that's as good as Fortitude's banko gotiti you're in for a treat. They've the natural too ?


----------



## GrowlingDog

A couple of bits to finish my La Pavoni rebuild.


----------



## Fez

Sorry not coffee related! Also although it's been delivered I won't be home to use it for a couple of weeks ?

Can't wait to fire it up when I get home!!


----------



## Border_all

knock box and airspace container


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Border_all said:


> knock box and airspace container
> 
> <img alt="CCB30C83-1769-445D-BA48-83A8405CD613.jpeg.a8f53ba2f66432793d5d3db7056ad8ef.jpeg" data-fileid="35611" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_01/CCB30C83-1769-445D-BA48-83A8405CD613.jpeg.a8f53ba2f66432793d5d3db7056ad8ef.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I've got the same Airscape waiting at home. Seems that across the whole internet only colours available in medium + clear lid are red, black and silver. I've got one of each as I often have a few beans on the go at once. Would have got blue and white if I could find them.

I need the clear lid (rather than wood) so I can write helpful info on it in chalk pen. E.g coffee, machine temp, grind setting.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## birel101

1st order from Clifton coffee, the cafe use them at my local garden centre and someone on here recommended them so giving them a try as there only up the road from me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all

KingoftheHeath said:


> I've got the same Airscape waiting at home. Seems that across the whole internet only colours available in medium + clear lid are red, black and silver. I've got one of each as I often have a few beans on the go at once. Would have got blue and white if I could find them.
> 
> I need the clear lid (rather than wood) so I can right helpful info on it in chalk pen. E.g coffee, machine temp, grind setting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 I had purchased some marginally cheaper Amazon containers and they are nice though i prefer this one. Its now full of Rave coffee but not full for long ?


----------



## Border_all

Lots of water filters. Area i live is not bad for scale example never needed to descale a kettle but of course for the coffee hobby i will take precautions ?


----------



## truegrace

Border_all said:


> Lots of water filters. Area i live is not bad for scale example never needed to descale a kettle but of course for the coffee hobby i will take precautions ?
> 
> View attachment 35629


 Are these sage compatible? If so where did you purchase?


----------



## Border_all

truegrace said:


> Are these sage compatible? If so where did you purchase?


 Hi i have a dtp and the water carrier would need some kind of modifications for these to fit I bought these off happy donkey?


----------



## truegrace

Thanks

Probably don't need the change the filter in mine as I use bottled water only, just playing safe!


----------



## Border_all

I have received today some lovely new bar towels off our own group guru @MildredM check them out lots of brand logo available

Also the Lsol January mystery roast is here keep your eyes open for February offer.


----------



## Wobbit

Nice 58.55 sharp torr tamper


----------



## truegrace

Wobbit said:


> Nice 58.55 sharp torr tamper
> 
> View attachment 35659


 I've ordered one just like this ?


----------



## DavecUK

I got all this last Tuesday, didn't have a chance to play till today. The Little ECM Puristika is a welcome guest. As it already has manual profiling ability, the valve will be fitted on the Minima, as that way it's an absolutely fair comparison with the lelit valve which is currently on the Minima. When I spoke to Micheal at ECM I mentioned I had reviewed the Lelit valve and to give ECM a fair shout, wanted to have a look at their valve as well. More to come on the ECM valve soon.

I have no idea whether BB will stock/sell the Puristika or stock/sell the ECM Valve.

This is a pre production machine and there will be changes e.g. water tank etc.. but it is the same as the machines exhibited at host 19 in October. I do *think* it has had a few internal enhancements since then. I have already moved the back tubes into a more elegant position since the photos.. I have pulled a single shot on it already and it went well. I videoed but have not run it through the editor yet. Release date for the Puristica is later this year, I think sometime in Q2 was mentioned. I don't think it's on ECMs website yet and I won't really be showing much more than people would have seen at host.

Testing begins....


----------



## 4515

DavecUK said:


> I got all this last Tuesday, didn't have a chance to play till today. The Little ECM Puristika is a welcome guest. As it already has manual profiling ability, the valve will be fitted on the Minima, as that way it's an absolutely fair comparison with the lelit valve which is currently on the Minima. When I spoke to Micheal at ECM I mentioned I had reviewed the Lelit valve and to give ECM a fair shout, wanted to have a look at their valve as well. More to come on the ECM valve soon.
> 
> I have no idea whether BB will stock/sell the Puristika or stock/sell the ECM Valve.
> 
> This is a pre production machine and there will be changes e.g. water tank etc.. but it is the same as the machines exhibited at host 19 in October. I do *think* it has had a few internal enhancements since then. I have already moved the back tubes into a more elegant position since the photos.. I have pulled a single shot on it already and it went well. I videoed but have not run it through the editor yet. Release date for the Puristica is later this year, I think sometime in Q2 was mentioned. I don't think it's on ECMs website yet and I won't really be showing much more than people would have seen at host.
> 
> Testing begins....


 Looks very kitchen friendly but I'm not a fan of the curved corners. I guess the main thing that matters is what it produces


----------



## joey24dirt

That there@MildredM strikes again!










Thank you so much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11

My first ever coffee subscription delivery.


----------



## birel101

Amazing smell from the atkinsons, can't wait to try that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog

Snap


----------



## GrowlingDog

Some more coffee for me.

My first from Coffee Compass.


----------



## Scotford

A brand new mythos, fairly new LM Classic, 2x Super Jollys (both brand new), a Robur, a Marco Bru brewer and some various other grinders/scales/jugs etc.

Looks like my garage is full again


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> A brand new mythos


 Mythos one?


----------



## Scotford

jlarkin said:


> Mythos one?


 Always


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Scotford said:


> A brand new mythos, fairly new LM Classic, 2x Super Jollys (both brand new), a Robur, a Marco Bru brewer and some various other grinders/scales/jugs etc.
> Looks like my garage is full again


Why?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford

KingoftheHeath said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 A start-up not far from me went bust before they actually opened so I offered them a ridiculous offer for their coffee setup and they went for it.

Also, why not?


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Scotford said:


> A start-up not far from me went bust before they actually opened so I offered them a ridiculous offer for their coffee setup and they went for it.
> Also, why not?


Wow, that's awesome. Why not indeed. Have you got a plan of what to do with it all - playing with it yourself or offloading?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford

KingoftheHeath said:


> Wow, that's awesome. Why not indeed. Have you got a plan of what to do with it all - playing with it yourself or offloading?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


 Yeah the Mythos is already a few hundred shots deep in the Brixton shop, and the machine and robur will probably go into another train station site if/when we sign a lease on it. For now though, they will be used around SW Ldn doing some fundraising pop-ups for a few local charities.


----------



## Hasi

Scotford said:


> Yeah the Mythos is already a few hundred shots deep in the Brixton shop, and the machine and robur will probably go into another train station site if/when we sign a lease on it. For now though, they will be used around SW Ldn doing some fundraising pop-ups for a few local charities.


 great stuff mate!
sounds like a fantastic idea  (just donated some coffee to a local charity raffle, but fundraising pop-ups - that's next level!)


----------



## truegrace

Group head brush, a small airscape and some coffee (although was supposed to be decaf, so more being sent out in post tomorrow)


----------



## xpresso

GrowlingDog said:


> Some more coffee for me.
> 
> My first from Coffee Compass.


 Try either of these from Coffee Compass, you'll maybe need to remove the grinder bean holder hopper open/closed flap to ensure a steady feed, not a popular bean with several people on here, but each to their own.






Extra Dark Wild Ethiopian Highland

OR







French Breakfast Blend 



They tick the box for us. ?.

Jon.


----------



## chip_kara

Some of the Django coffee deal for me. Can't say no at £16.50 a kilo! Always a decent service from them, ordered late Sunday, arrived this morning!


----------



## ratty

Bodum Latte glasses 0.35l (12oz).

Just picked up in Aldi for £7.99.

Similar on Amazon but with a frosted top are £16.59 a pair.


----------



## Jony

Nice got my ones from them the Pilatus ones really good


----------



## Jacko112

Ordered from Crown & Canvas after they recently joined the forum. Added bonus of a bag of house blend from Jake as the first delivery got lost.


----------



## matted

More from craft house coffee, funky new eco packaging


----------



## Scotford

matted said:


> More from craft house coffee, funky new eco packaging
> 
> View attachment 35773


 'eco' is a bit of a stretch (foil lined black bags), but the newish packaging is bloody sexy though!!!

Had the El Doble on at the shop for a week and it's tasting like campari soaked tangerine and cherries.


----------



## truegrace

Some decaff for the evening drinking


----------



## matted

Scotford said:


> 'eco' is a bit of a stretch (foil lined black bags), but the newish packaging is bloody sexy though!!!
> 
> Had the El Doble on at the shop for a week and it's tasting like campari soaked tangerine and cherries.


 have not opened, as only read of the side of the box for the eco credentials

loving the el doble from the recent LSOL offering - this is my third batch - yum


----------



## Scotford

matted said:


> have not opened, as only read of the side of the box for the eco credentials
> 
> loving the el doble from the recent LSOL offering - this is my third batch - yum


 Yeah I've found it unbelievably soluble so have been hitting high 22% on batch at a really short brew time lately too. Mental crisp and clean.


----------



## Gavin

DavecUK said:


> I got all this last Tuesday, didn't have a chance to play till today. The Little ECM Puristika is a welcome guest. As it already has manual profiling ability, the valve will be fitted on the Minima, as that way it's an absolutely fair comparison with the lelit valve which is currently on the Minima. When I spoke to Micheal at ECM I mentioned I had reviewed the Lelit valve and to give ECM a fair shout, wanted to have a look at their valve as well. More to come on the ECM valve soon.
> 
> I have no idea whether BB will stock/sell the Puristika or stock/sell the ECM Valve.
> 
> This is a pre production machine and there will be changes e.g. water tank etc.. but it is the same as the machines exhibited at host 19 in October. I do *think* it has had a few internal enhancements since then. I have already moved the back tubes into a more elegant position since the photos.. I have pulled a single shot on it already and it went well. I videoed but have not run it through the editor yet. Release date for the Puristica is later this year, I think sometime in Q2 was mentioned. I don't think it's on ECMs website yet and I won't really be showing much more than people would have seen at host.
> 
> Testing begins....


 No idea on the quality of the ECM profiling kit but I really don't like the look of their profiling adjustment knob. Compared to that nice big wooden Lelit paddle, it just looks a bit piddly.

I've always thought that the ECM machines were good looking beasts on the whole though


----------



## DavecUK

It definitely is made to match the, existing look of the ECM machines and the ECM group.


----------



## Jony

These


----------



## Sly

chip_kara said:


> Some of the Django coffee deal for me. Can't say no at £16.50 a kilo! Always a decent service from them, ordered late Sunday, arrived this morning!
> 
> View attachment 35760


 I also got these after seeing the offer. Ethiopians have always been my go to favourite. Not too impressed with these though. Seems like they're roasted to dark. Maybe I need to keep adjusting until I find what works with them.


----------



## truegrace

Some UE coffee and new 58.55 Torr tamper


----------



## ratty

Bought a kitchen devil veg knife from Amazon

The delivery person had to punch in my date of birth, full name and I had to sign it.

The blade is 60mm long, less than 2 1/2 inches!

I'm in my 60's.

I thought it was strange when I couldn't find a small knife locally in the shops!!??


----------



## DavecUK

At least you bought a knife that wasn't honed on the oiled thigh of a japanese maiden and crafted from 1M layers of Japanese steel via the same process used to make a samurai sword. I admire your ability to post without shame.

I also like Kitchen devil knives....


----------



## Border_all

Bought a new 14-16g ims basket not sure how old the standard one i have now is


----------



## DavecUK

Border_all said:


> Bought a new 14-16g ims basket not sure how old the standard one i have now is
> 
> View attachment 35835


 Did you wear the other one out?


----------



## ratty

DavecUK said:


> At least you bought a knife that wasn't honed on the oiled thigh of a japanese maiden and crafted from 1M layers of Japanese steel via the same process used to make a samurai sword. I admire your ability to post without shame.
> 
> I also like Kitchen devil knives....


 Like the size and feel of the little blighter for peeling spuds etc.

Have no need to slice cleanly through a sheet of rice paper Grasshopper. ?


----------



## Border_all

DavecUK said:


> Did you wear the other one out?


 Probably ??? thought as i had fitted a new group seal a new basket would look precious ☕


----------



## allikat

A nearly 20 year old Gaggia Baby! With the help of forum members, she's being stripped down for a thorough descaling and new gaskets


----------



## catpuccino

Belated thanks for @kennyboy993shipping the OCD quickly, arriving last week and first use today. Nice upgrade from the Motta.

Also a replacement wand for the V.


----------



## HowardSmith

Comandante c40 from Coffeedesk in Poland. Cost me £156 in total, that's including overseas bank fees.

I emailed asking for a discount and they gave me 20% off. Great service from Coffeedesk, can't knock them. Delivered via UPS in about 3 business days.


----------



## Squidgyblack

Aergrind and V60 01 arrived from The Barn, the difference in quality/consistency in the aergrind compared to the porlex mini I've been using is night and day when doing any sort of pourover, any time I used the porlex for chemex there was way too many fines and it ended up with muddy bed. V60 01 probably won't get used much, bit too much effort for a single cup and will probably just grab a 02.

Slightly disappointed that the beans I'd also ordered from them were left out of the order (assuming there was some mistake with packing) but I've reached out to them so hopefully they'll sort it.


----------



## CJV8

Not so much the postie, though if you squint our wee red car could be Postman Pat's van (and call our black and white car Jess instead of Molly) so close enough. 3 overnight stops, just shy of 1300miles but we're delighted. And knackered.


----------



## allikat

My postie today brought me my gasket kit from our forum member, some boiler bolts and the pressurised filter basket and nubbin along with some Puly powder.

My little baby is all back together and I'm sipping my first coffee from it now.


----------



## L&R

A grinder in an ENVELOPE, that took the level of not giving a sh*t while packing to another level.
View attachment 36030
View attachment 36032
View attachment 36033


----------



## Marocchino

Fed up trying to decipher my water supply print out on water hardness, I thought I'd give the test bottle method a try.

Test kit arrived in a Jiffy bag today.


----------



## L&R

Bravo Tamper 58.5. Test in progress but it is well built.


----------



## Zeak

That's most of my Saturday sorted. Planned on doing it yesterday evening, but a few pages in realised it's probably a good idea to postpone it.


----------



## Jony

Second time round, when I ordered last time for some stupid reason I clicked ground not pleased at 5am grabbed a handful of saw dust ?

Anyways got it right this time


----------



## DanB

Just bought these as a bit of a treat (£14 for 250g!) from newish excellent crouch end coffee shop Velasquez Van Wezel. They have a stunning KVW Spirit(I think) on the bar and have interesting beans from European roasters. I've not tried Friedhats before- bring on the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

DanB said:


> Just bought these as a bit of a treat (£14 for 250g!) from newish excellent crouch end coffee shop Velasquez Van Wezel. They have a stunning KVW Spirit(I think) on the bar and have interesting beans from European roasters. I've not tried Friedhats before- bring on the weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Friedhats are a top choice. Hold onto the pill bottle, they come in handy!


----------



## 9719

Bugger all...& if your DPD driver is named Oliver watch out...drives into the yard next door 30mts away turns around & p#s#e# of again, there are no other houses beyond ours just a farm track, then received txt that the firkin idiot won't be back until tomorrow, now of to contact Osmio, not there fault of course as there doesn't appear to be an easy way to contact DPD. Best of luck to the others in the group.


----------



## Jony

Well my delivery was due at 9/10 am this morning still nothing bit of a joke.

And it was my Dualit Vario not pleased


----------



## Soll

Osmio group buy delivered









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratty

Mine just arrived too!

Brilliant, I've started the first flushing out of 3 - 5 litres as written on the quick guide.


----------



## Soll

I'll have to wait until tonight because it was delivered at work

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratty

It's filled up the internal tank now, time to start initial flushing!

(Fast running out of room in the kitchen!)


----------



## DavecUK

re the Osmio, I reckon for the taste to be right, it takes around 15 litres, although it's perfectly safe after 3-5 litres. Also remember the TDS averages out based on the rejection rate %, as the concentration increases in the supply pitcher with every litre used!.


----------



## Jony

ratty said:


> Mine just arrived too!
> 
> Brilliant, I've started the first flushing out of 3 - 5 litres as written on the quick guide.


 Do it 3 times 15/20 then your all good


----------



## TomHughes

New grinder arrived from BB today. Very pleased. 
Now to season the burrs (with the provided 1kg of failed quality control coffee) which actually tastes quite good!


----------



## xpresso

catpuccino said:


> Friedhats are a top choice. Hold onto the pill bottle, they come in handy!


 Is the neck wide enough as not to need a funnel ?.

Jon.


----------



## catpuccino

xpresso said:


> Is the neck wide enough as not to need a funnel ?.
> 
> Jon.


 Yes, and/or the aeropress funnel finally has a use


----------



## ratty

Jony said:


> Do it 3 times 15/20 then your all good


 Done it the 3 times now, 15l gone through!

Going to have my first sip of reverse osmosis water now.

Oh it's good - great temp at 25c - Love it!


----------



## ArisP

ratty said:


> Done it the 3 times now, 15l gone through!
> 
> Going to have my first sip of reverse osmosis water now.
> 
> Oh it's good - great temp at 25c - Love it!


 So how does it taste? Any hints of BlackBerry or Smoked Brisket at the finish? ?


----------



## chip_kara

Weekend delivery of a superbly shiny funnel for the pavoni from @Nicknak a perfect fit for the ims basket which is nice!


----------



## ratty

ArisP said:


> So how does it taste? Any hints of BlackBerry or Smoked Brisket at the finish? ?


 Hopefully not tasting liked smoked mackerel!

Gave the first drink to Mother who I am the full time carer for, she said, "a bit warm innit?" ?

(Obviously I will have to fridge some and bring it down to exactly the tap temperature for her palate!)


----------



## xpresso

ratty said:


> Hopefully not tasting liked smoked mackerel!
> 
> Gave the first drink to Mother who I am the full time carer for, she said, "a bit warm innit?" ?


 Could that be construed as abuse or just plain taking the water literally ?.

Jon.


----------



## Jony

OK Redber coffee not turned up said it was delivered last Wednesday its not. Check your neighbours obviously, but I know postman, so PayPal getting dealt with won't ever use them again.


----------



## ratty

My weekly trip to Aldi this morning.

Picked up a Moka Pot and a tall jug with a naff silver bottom that I didn't see until I got back home. ?

Good news is the jug just fits under the Osmio Zero (after removing the drip tray!) ?

(I also couldn't resist getting the Vesuvius in the shot!)


----------



## Jony

Nice but why your portafilters on the rads.


----------



## Border_all

Jony said:


> Nice but why your portafilters on the rads.


 Pre heating ?


----------



## ratty

Jony said:


> Nice but why your portafilters on the rads.


 I keep them there to dry after cleaning in the sink. ?

Heating has now been on for 5 months 24/7!


----------



## DavecUK

I notice you like an artexed ceiling  Goes well with that silver bottomed pitcher.


----------



## Gavin

Jony said:


> OK Redber coffee not turned up said it was delivered last Wednesday its not. Check your neighbours obviously, but I know postman, so PayPal getting dealt with won't ever use them again.


 Only just found these boys yesterday and put an order in. Oh, dear.


----------



## Nicknak

Gavin said:


> Only just found these boys yesterday and put an order in. Oh, dear.


 I have used Redber quite a lot over the last two years and never had a problem with them ..Both with Post office and DPD . Very responsive to Emails .


----------



## Border_all

Gavin said:


> Only just found these boys yesterday and put an order in. Oh, dear.


 They seem to get very positive reviews on the sage forum on Facebook so you must be in with a chance. I reckon @Jony postman likes the aroma of coffee Fingers crossed ?


----------



## Jony

I live in block 0f 5 flats 3 are occupied and I have Arlo camera out front and rear door and windows it never come. Plus tip the posty at chrimbo


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Redber are really good and responsive. I used them when I started into coffee and a few times since. I would contact them via phone or Facebook before doing them a disservice...

Sent from my SM-A600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Redber are really good and responsive. I used them when I started into coffee and a few times since. I would contact them via phone or Facebook before doing them a disservice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600FN using Tapatalk


 I did by phone them and told them what to do with their coffee. I have waited a week if that isn't long enough to wait well guess what, yep your right, ohh and all those full stops are actually pointless


----------



## 9719

Suspect ajohn has yours, he's a fan of there's & is having a wee chat with the postie so give it another week or so


----------



## Sly

Another from the recent osmio converts gang.


----------



## Jony

I like mine better than my Vesuvius


----------



## coffeechap

Let the fun begin


----------



## Fez

Nice!! Interested to hear your thoughts


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## Jony

Nice flavor combo on them let me know what it's like


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Nice flavor combo on them let me know what it's like


 Will do. Hoping for good things, needs a few days to rest. Same farm/importer/notes as Foundry's new Ethiopian which I knew people are happy with so put an order in.


----------



## DavecUK

Arrived this afternoon, I only opened it just now. I thought it was guinea pig feed for my Wifes piggies because the package was so heavy...but no. It's a heavy little roaster, much heavier than I expected and I wasn't actually expecting it!










I have to go and download some software and profiles, then tomorrow I'll give this bad boy a whirl. Takes 120g so should be left with just enough for 6 double shots. Might even try a roast under the cooker hood in the Kitchen later and see if I can set all the smoke alarms off! I just need to find that travel adaptor. Waiting 3 days will be irritating for someone as impatient as me and It's going to be strange roasting 120g batches rather than 1kg batches.


----------



## Fez

DavecUK said:


> Arrived this afternoon, I only opened it just now. I thought it was guinea pig feed for my Wifes piggies because the package was so heavy...but no. It's a heavy little roaster, much heavier than I expected and I wasn't actually expecting it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go and download some software and profiles, then tomorrow I'll give this bad boy a whirl. Takes 120g so should be left with just enough for 6 double shots. Might even try a roast under the cooker hood in the Kitchen later and see if I can set all the smoke alarms off! I just need to find that travel adaptor. Waiting 3 days will be irritating for someone as impatient as me and It's going to be strange roasting 120g batches rather than 1kg batches.


 Interested to hear your thoughts on this


----------



## DavecUK

Fez said:


> Interested to hear your thoughts on this


 Well I started from a 0...picking up the box and the packaging moved me to a 1, hefting the thing in my hands, assembly and reading the manual moved me to to a 3.5

Fecking about for a non deathdaptor plug to covert Australia or New Zealand to UK with a proper earth ( tested OK to the Roaster) and thinking a detachable kettle style plug would have been better... Lost 0.5 so I'm at a 3.

Oh I decided to add back the. O. 5 because it seemed to be working when I plugged it in. So yeah, all super positive at the moment but I've not roasted with it yet.

I've tested a lot of small roasters and it would be great to find an alternative to the GC for those that want smaller batches, kitchen friendly and automation. Perhaps this is it?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> Well I started from a 0...picking up the box and the packaging moved me to a 1, hefting the thing in my hands, assembly and reading the manual moved me to to a 3.5
> Fecking about for a non deathdaptor plug to covert Australia or New Zealand to UK with a proper earth ( tested OK to the Roaster) and thinking a detachable kettle style plug would have been better... Lost 0.5 so I'm at a 3.
> Oh I decided to add back the. O. 5 because it seemed to be working when I plugged it in. So yeah, all super positive at the moment but I've not roasted with it yet.
> I've tested a lot of small roasters and it would be great to find an alternative to the GC for those that want smaller batches, kitchen friendly and automation. Perhaps this is it?


Watching with interest.


----------



## Jony

Me too actually.


----------



## mctrials23

You're going to be super busy for a while by the looks of things Dave. Updating the Crem 2B review, the little ECM and now this new roaster. Excited to hear what you think about all of them.


----------



## DavecUK

mctrials23 said:


> You're going to be super busy for a while by the looks of things Dave. Updating the Crem 2B review, the little ECM and now this new roaster. Excited to hear what you think about all of them.


 The ECM was just direct engineering feedback. The easiest kind of work....no end user review, purely technical between ECM and myself because it's quite an early prototype. No retailers or end users to worry about in terms of a write up. With the ECM I'm assuming it's OK for the odd photo etc. but nothing more than was seen at Host 2019. So you may never hear what I think about the ECM, unless I get asked to review a production model by a Retailer?

Crem One 2B LFPP - Just finishing new firmware eval, so review will be back soon.

New Roaster (Kaffeelogic) - not had any reporting restrictions placed on me, didn't really know it was coming, someone has obviously put a lot of work into it, so like you, I'm excited and hopeful that it works well. Lots of people don't want to roast 1kg at a time, so it's capacity of 120g (green) is small but an OK amount for many. I just had a cup of coffee from last nights roast (first ever roast on it). I thought it would be an easy job, but there is going to be quite a few hours spent on it as there is profile software for the computer to allow a great deal of profile customisation, I just used a factory profile last night.









I also have 2 more machines coming at the end of the month from Italy....so have to get these cleared by then.


----------



## Gavin

DavecUK said:


> The ECM was just direct engineering feedback. The easiest kind of work....no end user review, purely technical between ECM and myself because it's quite an early prototype. No retailers or end users to worry about in terms of a write up. With the ECM I'm assuming it's OK for the odd photo etc. but nothing more than was seen at Host 2019. So you may never hear what I think about the ECM, unless I get asked to review a production model by a Retailer?
> 
> Crem One 2B LFPP - Just finishing new firmware eval, so review will be back soon.
> 
> New Roaster (Kaffeelogic) - not had any reporting restrictions placed on me, didn't really know it was coming, someone has obviously put a lot of work into it, so like you, I'm excited and hopeful that it works well. Lots of people don't want to roast 1kg at a time, so it's capacity of 120g (green) is small but an OK amount for many. I just had a cup of coffee from last nights roast (first ever roast on it). I thought it would be an easy job, but there is going to be quite a few hours spent on it as there is profile software for the computer to allow a great deal of profile customisation, I just used a factory profile last night.
> 
> View attachment 36291
> 
> 
> I also have 2 more machines coming at the end of the month from Italy....so have to get these cleared by then.


 Thanks for posting this sort of stuff, Dave.

It's really interesting to see and hear about all these new bits of kit coming to the market, and your early impressions of them. Even if you can't share too much, for me at least, it still feels like a little glimpse behind the manufactures' curtain. Much appreciated.


----------



## ratty

LSOL coffee just arrived from Cartwheel Coffee, roasted on the 6th according to the stamp, so ripe for tasting.

Also got a stainless steel garden watering can!

It's for filling the Vesuvius without moving the water tank. I've had it leak 3 times up until now because somehow I'm not locating the tank in position correctly?

Gardening equipment cheaper than coffee equipment, hence the garden watering can!


----------



## Gavin

1kg of beans and a special label for LSOL.@Nicknak the redber showed up.


----------



## Nicknak

Gavin said:


> 1kg of beans and a special label for LSOL.@Nicknak the redber showed up.


 I thought it would ? .. You have gone dark with them , in contrast to your LSOL . They do some ok African beans in a medium roast as well . Works out cheap buying a kilo at a time .


----------



## Jony

Couldn't help myself thanks @catpuccino


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Couldn't help myself thanks @catpuccino
> 
> View attachment 36323


 Had a couple of really delicious v60s with this today, going to give it a couple more days before I try espresso but happy with this. I think for £25 delivered (£20.20 with new customer discount!) this is a steal. Had a few coffees from tripleco in cafes while down in Bristol but first time buying direct.


----------



## Jony

i forgot the code haha


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> i forgot the code haha


 To be fair after seeing they spent £5.05 to send it I felt bad for using the code haha


----------



## Jony

Dont be they earn enough


----------



## NikonGuy

VST 25g basket for my new LM.


----------



## allikat

A 16 year old who has been abused... Calm your naughty comments, she's a grinder! A 2004 made rebadged Compak K6. With work she'll run like a charm!


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Couldn't help myself thanks @catpuccino
> 
> View attachment 36323


 How you getting on with this? We've been enjoying it as an Aeropress and v60, though feel like have been chasing the grind around, maybe a little volatile as I opened it quite early.

Dialling in as espresso today, currently at 14.8g > 35g @ 95c, [email protected]>9>8>7>6 finish at around 45s. 9 on the Niche.

One of those coffees that makes it clear I'm the bottleneck. Tasting good, i know there's more to find though.


----------



## Jony

Well to tell you the truth its spot on and I moan,haha V60 and espresso I am on Lever profile 10 on niche 17, 32 out 94


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Well to tell you the truth its spot on and I moan,haha V60 and espresso I am on Lever profile 10 on niche 17, 32 out 94


 I've copied you today :classic_ninja: 14.8 > 28g, took a couple shots to get the grind right, and getting a very similar shot to yesterday except with a different body and mellower acidity. Very pleasant (our Niche's must be very different as I'm on 11.5 with a 15g basket!). Not a bean I'd have readily gone < 1:2 with so thanks for the pointer.


----------



## Jony

18 VST for me, no worries to tell you the been using lever profile for the last few weeks most have been very good.

What's so funny @NikonGuy


----------



## matted

Ordered maybe a bit too much whilst was on hols in wales and missing decent coffee


----------



## HowardSmith

matted said:


> Ordered maybe a bit too much whilst was on hols in wales and missing decent coffee
> 
> <img alt="20200221_165932-2016x1512.thumb.jpg.979411b3992ba4485e1c2096debca56a.jpg" data-fileid="36464" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/20200221_165932-2016x1512.thumb.jpg.979411b3992ba4485e1c2096debca56a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


The seasonal decaf is top class... Seriously...

As soon as you grind it you will be smacked in the face with 'plumb sauce', sorry I hate tasting notes and all that but this is a note you cannot miss with this bean.

I'm kind of fed up of signature did really enjoy the suarez in comparison to it.


----------



## TomHughes

Not by postie but my formula 6 blend came from JG today (via my mum who now has made friends with the wife of Mr James)

Very impressed! Chocolatey smooth with a boozy finish.


----------



## Jony

When I'm on coach duty for the first few hours


----------



## matted

HowardSmith said:


> The seasonal decaf is top class... Seriously...
> 
> As soon as you grind it you will be smacked in the face with 'plumb sauce', sorry I hate tasting notes and all that but this is a note you cannot miss with this bean.
> 
> I'm kind of fed up of signature did really enjoy the suarez in comparison to it.


 Betting this is the same as the james gourmet pitalito decaf bag next to it above in my picture. Smells, looks, grinds and tastes the same, says it on the label too ? but tasting notes a little different. Good thing as i have been really enjoying this one.

Side by side i think the james gourmet el carmen pitalito is a touch more rich smelling and flavourful.


----------



## Rickv

well that's was quick. Now just have to wait till 6 before I can leave work to set it up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batian

Apologies for being a bit off topic, this is more of 'what the postie will bring tomorrow' to a few happy forum roasters! (Subject to all the usual hassles!)

The sack in the foreground I hope is going to be particularly interesting. It is an uncommon natural processed Kenyan.

It is single origin bean, called "Blue Mountain" and should not to be confused with the DR Wakefield blend of a similar name. This 'Blue Mountain' had origins in Kenya, was sent to Jamaica (hence the name) developed, and following its success was returned (full circle!) to Kenya to be grown under conditions that mimicked those in Jamaica.

A challenging roast to do it justice.


----------



## catpuccino

Another kilo of this, we enjoyed the last very much


----------



## Kitkat

New toy









would have been nice if Redber had thrown in a free bag of beans to make up for their cock up, but I'll get over my disappointment! (They initially sent me a tamper mat by mistake instead of the tamper so now I have to package that and take it to the post office to send it back)


----------



## 4515

Today he brought me this rather splendid coffee grinds brush

OK - shaving brush

Thanks @joey24dirt looks even better in the flesh - the tuxedo knot was the right choice


----------



## CJV8

A nice Anfim Caimano arrived.


----------



## Jony

Been led to believe it's a good grinder, hope you enjoy it


----------



## truegrace

Some beans from cartwheel, feel kinda bad as it's free postage and they sent both bags in separate boxes, almost feels like stealing (unless the beans are rubbish!)


----------



## Jony

Nope cartwheel are ok ordered a few times from them.


----------



## truegrace

Jony said:


> Nope cartwheel are ok ordered a few times from them.


 Do they normally ship bags separately?


----------



## catpuccino

truegrace said:


> Do they normally ship bags separately?


 I typically order 1kg from Cartwheel but they did ship their 500g LSOL as 2x250g seperately for most of us. I like them!


----------



## Jony

Not sure a few members on here always use them, I am sue they answer soon


----------



## truegrace

Looking forward to cracking in to them, just seems inefficient as I'm sure both bags would of gone in 1 package and would of fit through the letterbox

dpg and hat sub should be here soon as well so plenty of choice in the coming days. May need another airscape!


----------



## joey24dirt

working dog said:


> Today he brought me this rather splendid coffee grinds brush
> OK - shaving brush
> Thanks @joey24dirt looks even better in the flesh - the tuxedo knot was the right choice
> 
> <img alt="IMG_4494.jpg.d19da49e9809dd0256292facbdd71e14.jpg" data-fileid="36662" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/IMG_4494.jpg.d19da49e9809dd0256292facbdd71e14.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Glad it arrived safe. That knot was a beast 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truegrace

catpuccino said:


> I typically order 1kg from Cartwheel but they did ship their 500g LSOL as 2x250g seperately for most of us. I like them!


 Was gonna go for 1kg, but like getting on to a new bag, and so far have no issues dialling in with the niche so don't waste much of a 250 bag!


----------



## catpuccino

truegrace said:


> Was gonna go for 1kg, but like getting on to a new bag, and so far have no issues dialling in with the niche so don't waste much of a 250 bag!


 Buying a vac pac is best thing I've done for my buying habits, order 1kg, split into 4 x 250g portions, put 3 in the freezer. Let's us rotate beans often while taking advantage of the volume saving and it's also nice having a "known" bean in the freezer for when guests come etc.


----------



## truegrace

catpuccino said:


> Buying a vac pac is best thing I've done for my buying habits, order 1kg, split into 4 x 250g portions, put 3 in the freezer. Let's us rotate beans often while taking advantage of the volume saving and it's also nice having a "known" bean in the freezer for when guests come etc.


 Can vac pac stuff at work (on the sly of course!) so may try this with my next purchase


----------



## Jony

catpuccino said:


> Buying a vac pac is best thing I've done for my buying habits, order 1kg, split into 4 x 250g portions, put 3 in the freezer. Let's us rotate beans often while taking advantage of the volume saving and it's also nice having a "known" bean in the freezer for when guests come etc.


 Mines a nightmare around 100 grams


----------



## truegrace

Jony said:


> Mines a nightmare around 100 grams


 Do you guys just single bag it or double to be safe?


----------



## Jony

Cheeky I've had the snip ??


----------



## Mr Binks

truegrace said:


> Do you guys just single bag it or double to be safe?


 I live near Swindon, it always pays to double bag round this way.......


----------



## Jony

Single I but double length ones and rw use them 3 times???


----------



## Mr Binks

Jony said:


> Single I but double length ones and rw use them 3 times???


 Never before has a username been more appropriate ?


----------



## Jony

These


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> These
> 
> View attachment 36687


 Damn you'll have to let me know where you got it from! Been looking for a fire extinguisher for an age!


----------



## Jony

Haha


----------



## catpuccino

Confirmed case of colonnavirus


----------



## DavecUK

This arrived ? I hate packing peanuts but cat loves them!


----------



## mctrials23

@DavecUK Whats in the box! asks Brad Pitt


----------



## DavecUK

Packing Peanutz and a Ceado Grinder


----------



## KingoftheHeath

DavecUK said:


> Packing Peanutz and a Ceado Grinder


Which grinder?


----------



## Jony

Yummy


----------



## DavecUK

KingoftheHeath said:


> DavecUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Packing Peanutz and a Ceado Grinder
> 
> 
> 
> Which grinder?
Click to expand...

 E37SD


----------



## KingoftheHeath

DavecUK said:


> E37SD


Are you doing a review? (apologies if you've already told us that and I've missed it)


----------



## DavecUK

KingoftheHeath said:


> DavecUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> E37SD
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doing a review? (apologies if you've already told us that and I've missed it)
Click to expand...

 No, It was sent to me for testing....I've tested it over the last 3 or so hours and unless further tests are required will be sending it back.


----------



## KingoftheHeath

My first Dog and Hat order. Started a subscription thinking my first delivery would be the March 20th lot so pleasantly surprised to receive this. However, I've got another 1.5kg waiting for me at the post office from other roasters, so it's going to be a caffeine rich few weeks getting through all of it!

Really like the little booklet that comes with it.


----------



## truegrace

KingoftheHeath said:


> My first Dog and Hat order. Started a subscription thinking my first delivery would be the March 20th lot so pleasantly surprised to receive this. However, I've got another 1.5kg waiting for me at the post office from other roasters, so it's going to be a caffeine rich few weeks getting through all of it!
> 
> Really like the little booklet that comes with it.


 Mines at the post office to pick up, although gone for the darker sub


----------



## TomHughes

Postie brought me this the other day for my b'day.


----------



## filthynines

KingoftheHeath said:


> My first Dog and Hat order. Started a subscription thinking my first delivery would be the March 20th lot so pleasantly surprised to receive this. However, I've got another 1.5kg waiting for me at the post office from other roasters, so it's going to be a caffeine rich few weeks getting through all of it!
> 
> Really like the little booklet that comes with it.


 How much is Dog and Hat? I have an idea brewing.


----------



## 9719

These arrived in yesterdays post, which turned out to be perfect timing as...









On Thursday I had a very enjoyable afternoon in the company of @coffeechap & Mrs.coffeechap whilst I collected the Mythos. He spent some considerable time going through the workings of the beast and then went on to supply some great shots for both myself and Mrs ***.
I can say that nothing seemed too much trouble, he is very knowledgeable and an easy chap to deal with.
I am already finding this a huge step up with the grind being something else despite the brand new burrs, can't wait for them to be bed in which won't be long at the rate this thing can chew up and spit out beans . Those Dog & Hat offerings don't stand a chance !!! & don't worry about the bikkies they are already safely tucked away :classic_biggrin: 
Many thanks again to coffeechap


----------



## Jony

Very nice great grinder, I really do like them, even for personnel use.


----------



## truegrace

Picked up my @DogandHat sub, love the card, sticker, biscuits and guide.


----------



## catpuccino

I should have guests to dinner more often if they're going to start bringing such excellent gifts


----------



## catpuccino

catpuccino said:


> Confirmed case of colonnavirus
> 
> View attachment 36688


 Bean shot for those interested! First cup of this today, lucked out on grind right away, 1:9:2 on Aerspeed, for a 22>352g v60. Cranberry for days but super "soft" mouth feel which I think explains the champagne tasting note. Extremely drinkable.


----------



## DogandHat

truegrace said:


> Picked up my @DogandHat sub, love the card, sticker, biscuits and guide.
> 
> View attachment 36710


 Lovely too see our boxes in the posite thread, thank you and enjoy everyone! Su



truegrace said:


> Mines at the post office to pick up, although gone for the darker sub


----------



## truegrace

Haven't cracked into it yet, however will be this week as soon as I have finished my bag of misspent youth.

Loving the little extra touches though, makes all the difference ?


----------



## Jony

A little treat, my back is easing up.


----------



## filthynines

Loadsa greens - courtesy of @Batian


----------



## DavecUK

catpuccino said:


> Bean shot for those interested! First cup of this today, lucked out on grind right away, 1:9:2 on Aerspeed, for a 22>352g v60. Cranberry for days but super "soft" mouth feel which I think explains the champagne tasting note. Extremely drinkable.
> 
> View attachment 36747


 Nice looking roast too..


----------



## Rickv

This little beauty arrived. Thanks again Joe looks amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonnesofquestions

catpuccino said:


> Bean shot for those interested! First cup of this today, lucked out on grind right away, 1:9:2 on Aerspeed, for a 22>352g v60. Cranberry for days but super "soft" mouth feel which I think explains the champagne tasting note. Extremely drinkable.
> 
> View attachment 36747


 Colonna beans are the most visually appealing I've seen so far


----------



## Jony

Oops 26 it came


----------



## JonnyA

Here's my new purchase this week, courtesy of @Northern_Monkey. Cheerio to the old Krups and hopefully hello to some decent coffee!

Awaiting a non-pressurised basket and a new tamper today.. and I'm hoping to reduce the pressure of my gaggia classic soon too.


----------



## Jony




----------



## KingoftheHeath

Columbian special fermentation. Quarter Horse put this on their Instagram Saturday and when I went in yesterday there was only one bag left on the shelf! Very excited to try it.


----------



## Kitkat

A bumper day today

looking forward to trying out the new basket.

The last one wasn't technically the postie - bought from a local coffee shop


----------



## Cooffe

Got the lot for about £30, all brand new.


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Got the lot for about £30, all brand new.
> 
> View attachment 37014


 Spill the beans, who has a sale on?


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> Spill the beans, who has a sale on?


 Hehe they are all gone now mate


----------



## J_Fo

My LSOL sub and this little bad boy...

Backdrop courtesy of @MildredM??


----------



## Gavin

Jon_Foster said:


> My LSOL sub and this little bad boy...
> 
> Backdrop courtesy of @MildredM??
> 
> View attachment 37025


 I didn't think they were sending these out yet?


----------



## J_Fo

Gavin said:


> I didn't think they were sending these out yet?


 @DavecUK has got some, I'm sure he'll send you one if he's got any left. This thread here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/42929-the-niche-zero-user-experience/page/100/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=725124&embedComment=725124&embedDo=findComment#comment-725124


----------



## ratty

Been waiting a few weeks for this from China, and it arrived at the stated time.

It's a BBQ grill mesh mat (try saying that without your teeth in!) material is PTFE coated fibreglass.

I had to cut it down to size with scissors (easy cutting!) but thought it would save any scratches on the drip tray. Well chuffed with it!

It's for frying food on top of a BBQ grill so obviously heat resistant. Cost under £3

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINTIML-GRILL-MAT-BBQ-Grill-Mesh-Mat-Non-Stick-Cooking-Sheet-Liner/312539792159?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=611244748103&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I also received LSOL beans today and the Niche plastic insert (sorry Gavin, I think Dave's have all gone!)


----------



## Gavin

?


----------



## Skizz

Not the Postie as such but a good mate with a 3D printer: a 58mm funnel. Nice not having grounds half way across the worktop.


----------



## JonnyA

Picked these up from my local roaster today.. packed into smaller vac packs and into the freezer.


----------



## TomHughes

5 kg of green beans from Rave.

Who needs toilet paper?

Now I'm ready for the lockdown


----------



## iroko

Some greens from Coffee Compass.


----------



## Jony

Cheers @Davecuk and only 12 month warranty not 3 like TP meross stuff I normally use Kasa hope you know that ?


----------



## DavecUK

Got this last week , just opened it today. Ready to start playing.


----------



## Gavin

Postie treated me today with 1.25kg of beans.

I finally bought my work set-up, C40 and areopress. It arrived on the first day we've been told to work from home.


----------



## mctrials23

DavecUK said:


> Got this last week , just opened it today. Ready to start playing.


 Have they updated this Dave? I thought the elizabeth was released a year or so ago.


----------



## 24774

DavecUK said:


> Got this last week , just opened it today. Ready to start playing.


 That looks incredible, that's the Elizabeth right? I used to look at women on the internet, now I just look at Lelit coffee machines.

Will do you be doing a review on your website?


----------



## DavecUK

CocoLoco said:


> That looks incredible, that's the Elizabeth right? I used to look at women on the internet, now I just look at Lelit coffee machines.
> 
> Will do you be doing a review on your website?


 I think this one is more along the lines of some direct engineering feedback for Lelit....just a little side project for me. Makes a change from reviews. Might do a mini write up, might not, I'll see how I feel.

Don't think it's been updated, not sure, it's not been a machine on my radar til now.


----------



## truegrace

First of 3 coffee deliveries, 4 bags from Rave to go with the 2 I bought yesterday ?


----------



## Mark70

Subscription delivery from Django bought by my daughters for my birthday. The two received previously gave been superb to my amateur taste

secondly my first delivery from Foundary in Sheffield. Both now resting

Its been a good day


----------



## Gavin

Mark70 said:


> Subscription delivery from Django bought by my daughters for my birthday. The two received previously gave been superb to my amateur taste
> 
> secondly my first delivery from Foundary in Sheffield. Both now resting
> 
> Its been a good day
> 
> View attachment 37191
> 
> 
> View attachment 37192


 I never got kn with Jardin but Foundry's Rocko mountain is a knock out. Enjoy.


----------



## truegrace

Coffee delivery number 2


----------



## grumble

My first try with Rave - impressed so far. Ethiopian Worka Wuri is a new favourite ?


----------



## Johey




----------



## Northern_Monkey

Well, a postie and a delivery guy or two ?

Airscape from BB, Stronghold and San Fermin beans from Origin and 2kg of CC Mystery 12 off camera. Bit of a panic buy on my side and I now no longer have any spare freezer space. Will use them all and I imagine they could do with the business right now...


----------



## Oy_mckoy

I bought a cezve/ibrik for Turkish coffee. It finally arrived and I realise that I bought the smallest size ever! Only big enough for 50ml with enough space to foam up. It is surprisingly tasty though. Along the lines of a moka pot. Tried with 1:1 sugar (yuck), 10:1 (tasty) and no sugar (also tasty). Might look for one a bit bigger though, enough for two.


----------



## CJV8

27kg of greens, just in the nick of time it seems!


----------



## Oy_mckoy

Bought the larger size and it arrived already! Seems crazy to be locked down, but have deliveries <48 hours... This one holds about 150mls I think.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Compass









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo

Oy_mckoy said:


> Bought the larger size and it arrived already! Seems crazy to be locked down, but have deliveries <48 hours... This one holds about 150mls I think.
> 
> View attachment 37314


 Where did you order it from ? Cost ?


----------



## Oy_mckoy

El carajillo said:


> Where did you order it from ? Cost ?


Demmexuk on Amazon. £17.90. It's a bit thicker than the other one I bought - the ones you see all over amazon & ebay

Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector

jj-x-ray said:


> Compass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 When did you order yours?


----------



## jj-x-ray

Inspector said:


> When did you order yours?


Friday

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony




----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> View attachment 37337


 That a Kai shun classic knife there next to the coffee?


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Jony

Sure is.


----------



## 9719

The latest installment from @DogandHat arrived yesterday. Cheers guy's & girls for a little ray of sunshine...wishing you all the best


----------



## truegrace

My dog and hat sub (with the added 'seeds' which the kids will love trying to grow!) and a biffy Clyro single to add to the collection


----------



## J_Fo

Finally... ?


----------



## Jony

Ordered on 8th March not bad ?My Kalita 185.


----------



## mctrials23

Jon_Foster said:


> Finally... ?
> 
> View attachment 37361


 Perspective makes that look HUGE.


----------



## J_Fo

mctrials23 said:


> Perspective makes that look HUGE.


 Big jugs

#sorrynotsorry


----------



## catpuccino

Not postie but overstock from a local cafe very kindly dropped off at my front door.


----------



## Dunk

catpuccino said:


> Not postie but overstock from a local cafe very kindly dropped off at my front door.
> 
> View attachment 37373


 Jealous that bean from the barn is amazing!!!!! One of the best espressos i have had this year in a cafe!


----------



## Inspector

Yaaay! I'm glad they arrived. I was already panicking a wee bit. All of them roasted on 23rd.


----------



## JonnyA

These came from @horshamcoffee earlier in the week.


----------



## THR_Crema

1KG of my favourite beans roasted in Cardiff 200 Degrees


----------



## filthynines

THR_Crema said:


> 1KG of my favourite beans roasted in Cardiff 200 Degrees
> 
> View attachment 37410


 They roast them in Cardiff? Not Notts? They'd better change the "Hand Made in England" label then.


----------



## THR_Crema

filthynines said:


> They roast them in Cardiff? Not Notts? They'd better change the "Hand Made in England" label then.


 ?

Main roasting location in Nottingham but when I purchased these they said it's from their in house roaster at their Cardiff shop.


----------



## Gavin

THR_Crema said:


> Main roasting location in Nottingham but when I purchased these they said it's from their in house roaster at their Cardiff shop.


They do have a roaster in the Cardiff one.

Sort your bloody bags out though, boys!


----------



## filthynines

Got 'em


----------



## Cooffe

filthynines said:


> Got 'em
> 
> View attachment 37430


 Nice dude! Let me know how you get on with the 250g bag they bunged in. Hopefully mine should be coming soon!


----------



## Gavin

filthynines said:


> Got 'em
> <img alt="C8F5D141-3DFD-4B11-93BA-7CCD6B512602.jpeg.22f08c1e66eefaad281811dd548665e4.jpeg" data-fileid="37430" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_03/C8F5D141-3DFD-4B11-93BA-7CCD6B512602.jpeg.22f08c1e66eefaad281811dd548665e4.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Snap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truegrace

Got my crank house today but must of been too late for the Gilberto, although got a little tin extra ?


----------



## filthynines

truegrace said:


> Got my crank house today but must of been too late for the Gilberto, although got a little tin extra ?
> 
> View attachment 37431


 I'm so confused - I see the Gilberto right there?


----------



## Jony

I could not get the Finca Hardman going at all.


----------



## truegrace

filthynines said:


> I'm so confused - I see the Gilberto right there?


 Haha, my fault for not reading the bag, looked at your pic just as I was opening mine so cause it was different presumed it was what I ordered as just clicked!


----------



## Jony

Hello what's all this then @Coffee

Should be fine now. ?


----------



## truegrace

filthynines said:


> I'm so confused - I see the Gilberto right there?


 Actually technically not my fault, have been sent the wrong coffee, presumed the smaller tin was a sampler as its only 150g, will ping crank house a mail now ?


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> Hello what's all this then @Coffee
> 
> Should be fine now. ?
> 
> View attachment 37437
> 
> 
> View attachment 37438


 Mine still hasn't come but I definitely have something that you want!!! ??


----------



## Jony

OHHH you tease?


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> OHHH you tease?


 ???


----------



## truegrace

Jony said:


> I could not get the Finca Hardman going at all.


 Any tips to avoid? Can see me burning through the 150g without getting a drinkable coffee!

Should of had el paraiso but will just make do with this


----------



## Jony

Tight grind


----------



## Gavin

truegrace said:


> Any tips to avoid? Can see me burning through the 150g without getting a drinkable coffee!
> Should of had el paraiso but will just make do with this


So you got sent a tin of 150g hardman instead of 250g Paraiso?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truegrace

Gavin said:


> So you got sent a tin of 150g hardman instead of 250g Paraiso?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah, I got plenty of beans so not the end of the world ? just hope someone hasn't got the paraiso if they were hoping for the tin!


----------



## Cooffe

truegrace said:


> Yeah, I got plenty of beans so not the end of the world ? just hope someone hasn't got the paraiso if they were hoping for the tin!


 Surely you should bring this up with them... Are you not worried about the cost?


----------



## truegrace

I've emailed them. Main worry is will use half the tin (if not more based on @Jony struggling, so I have little hope! ) getting a decent shot


----------



## Cooffe

Looks as if mine won't be coming til Monday! Ordered wednesday too so a bit annoyed given its a 48 hour service aim...


----------



## Jony

Cooffe said:


> Looks as if mine won't be coming til Monday! Ordered wednesday too so a bit annoyed given its a 48 hour service aim...


 Snigger snigger ?


----------



## grumble

Wonder if there's anything going on that could be delaying deliveries etc?


----------



## Cooffe

grumble said:


> Wonder if there's anything going on that could be delaying deliveries etc?


 Must be another strike or something going on.


----------



## grumble

?


----------



## Planter

Cooffe said:


> Looks as if mine won't be coming til Monday! Ordered wednesday too so a bit annoyed given its a 48 hour service aim...


Wouldn't worry too much. It won't be ready to go straight away fella. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

Planter said:


> Wouldn't worry too much. It won't be ready to go straight away fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Haha I know it's just the thought of more beans in my hands is appealing for some reason ?? you don't wanna know how I feel when I get a 15kg flour delivery!


----------



## Planter

Cooffe said:


> Haha I know it's just the thought of more beans in my hands is appealing for some reason  you don't wanna know how I feel when I get a 15kg flour delivery!


Haha. I genuinely have worrying thoughts in my head about you with flour now..... And I don't even know what you look like. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Haha I know it's just the thought of more beans in my hands is appealing for some reason ?? you don't wanna know how I feel when I get a 15kg flour delivery!


 I'm still waiting for my 10kg flour delivery, it's been 2 weeks and still no sign of it


----------



## DavecUK

Fez said:


> I'm still waiting for my 10kg flour delivery, it's been 2 weand still no sign of it


 I have 2000 toilet rolls on order....no sign of them either ?

P.S. I spect my order for 1 ton of pasta will get delayed along with the 10 gallons of hand sanitiser.


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Rickv

Cooffe said:


> Looks as if mine won't be coming til Monday! Ordered wednesday too so a bit annoyed given its a 48 hour service aim...


In all seriousness have you beans arrived yet? Postie has been and no beans for me. Maybe tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

Rickv said:


> In all seriousness have you beans arrived yet? Postie has been and no beans for me. Maybe tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah mine came today mate with the post man mate


----------



## Rickv

Cooffe said:


> Yeah mine came today mate with the post man mate


Lucky bugger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

Rickv said:


> Lucky bugger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sorry mate! When did you order yours?


----------



## Rickv

Cooffe said:


> Sorry mate! When did you order yours?


25th when the free 250 grams of coffee was on offer. Never mind. Poor posties working overtime so it'll turn up when it turns up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunk

Time for some lever fun!! Thanks @coffeechap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen_B

The ACS Vesuvius that I got on here turned up today! The crate got a bit destroyed in transport but the machine is in great condition. Very happy with it.


----------



## Jony

Very Nice Sir.


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## THR_Crema

4 Granite Latté Cups & Saucers arrived today - very happy and the 25% off was welcome.


----------



## Stephen_B

THR_Crema said:


> 4 Granite Latté Cups & Saucers arrived today - very happy and the 25% off was welcome.
> 
> View attachment 37554


 Where were these from? Look nice!


----------



## THR_Crema

Stephen_B said:


> Where were these from? Look nice!


 Ah yes sorry - Loveramics https://www.loveramics.co.uk/collections/egg/products/potters-latte-cup

A lot of coffee shops use Loveramics - very good quality.


----------



## grumble

Granite looks nice. I got some gunpowder cappucino cups and saucers which are also really nice. No pics yet soz.


----------



## Grateful Ant

A few treats to keep us going through the lockdown.


----------



## Gavin

Grateful Ant said:


> A few treats to keep us going through the lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 37558


 I like the new rave packaging but all those bull clips seem a bit wasteful if they're on every bag.


----------



## Jony

North Start do it and they come in handy


----------



## Gavin

Jony said:


> North Start do it and they come in handy


 Fair enough. I'm sure a load will just go in the bin though.


----------



## Jony

Easy remedy for you order from another comapny?


----------



## Gavin

Jony said:


> Easy remedy for you order from another comapny


Yeah. That's what I'll be doing. Sustainability guides a lot of my purchasing choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truegrace

I have a small collection of clips now (and cards!), come in handy for the office so not complaining as wouldn't bin them.

Plenty of uses for them around the home if you don't want to bin them ?


----------



## Gavin

truegrace said:


> I have a small collection of clips now (and cards!), come in handy for the office so not complaining as wouldn't bin them.
> 
> Plenty of uses for them around the home if you don't want to bin them ?


 Cool. I'm sure lots will find uses for them and lot won't. Just seems a bit weird to use biodegradable bags and send them with bull clips that'll be around for donkey's years.

if i need some bull clips I'll get some coffee from them.


----------



## grumble

Gunpowder cappucino cup from Loveramics


----------



## cuprajake

Got this yesterday which id already bought by the time i learnt it was pants ?


----------



## El carajillo

The clips and cards appear to be another stupid sales gimmick =more waste. The cost for this has to be applied / covered somewhere in in the price you pay for your coffee.


----------



## Gavin

El carajillo said:


> The clips and cards appear to be another stupid sales gimmick =more waste. The cost for this has to be applied / covered somewhere in in the price you pay for your coffee.


Maybe as they've changed their packaging (plastered it with writing) they've not factored in space to put what coffee is in the bag and have to add the cardboard bits?

Anyway, I've been in touch this morning and they are aware of the issues, are working on a solution, and are open to suggestions.


----------



## Cooffe

Gavin said:


> Maybe as they've changed their packaging (plastered it with writing) they've not factored in space to put what coffee is in the bag and have to add the cardboard bits?
> 
> Anyway, I've been in touch this morning and they are aware of the issues, are working on a solution, and are open to suggestions.


 Staple-less stapler perhaps?


----------



## truegrace

My paraiso arrived, however the bag was split, I'm sure I'm not destined to try this coffee!


----------



## grumble

El carajillo said:


> The clips and cards appear to be another stupid sales gimmick =more waste. The cost for this has to be applied / covered somewhere in in the price you pay for your coffee.


 I like to get the notes about the coffee, and they wouldn't fit on the pack very easily. I can't imagine the cost or carbon footprint of a printed card is that great.

The clips will get reused here too.


----------



## Inspector

stamp and ink would be much more environmental i guess. Soy bean ink or sth like that.

Because we order online anyway and tasting notes and all the info is already there. I don't know what is written behind the packaging, if there is enough space to stamp all the info there rather than attaching a card with it.

Obviously someone is doing that(attaching those cards) they can stamp that info too.

Anyway what did postie bring me today was, 3X 6X Brita maxtra plus filter cartridges.

I got them from Robert Dyas it is the cheapest at the moment £21.33 and they have free delivery over £50 Arrived in 3 days. Funny thing is delivery was direct from Brita which is £32 for 6 pack on their web page


----------



## AndyDClements

For me, the downside of Rave's new packaging is that the pack doesn't tell me what's inside, and freezing with the clips is going to be awkward. I guess I'll just have to write on with a marker and hope it doesn't penetrate the bag.


----------



## truegrace

I froze a few bags down without ad I have boat loads of beans, no idea which is in which so will be a bit of a surprise/guess work to get me through the boredom of isolation ?


----------



## Joe shorrock

Mocha s going down well


----------



## Cooffe

16kgs you don't want to know how happy I am


----------



## Jony

I can Imagine,haha


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> 16kgs you don't want to know how happy I am
> 
> View attachment 37582


 Lucky git. After 3 weeks of waiting they finally told me they don't have my flour!


----------



## Jony

Shocking I nipped to Sainsbury's, had to get their own got 2 kilo's will suffice.


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> Lucky git. After 3 weeks of waiting they finally told me they don't have my flour!


 Damn thats a real bummer.. where did you order from?


----------



## cuprajake

Ive got a bumper crop coming in the next few days ??

I totally blame this forum?


----------



## Jony

Cuprajake said:


> Ive got a bumper crop coming in the next few days ??
> 
> I totally blame this forum?


 ?

What have you got coming??


----------



## cuprajake

Lol nooooooo

Rochdale born, wait that sounds worse? dad lives in shawforth then when we bought we went up behind the waterboard house(sheep house)

In particular order

Half of the worlds coffee supply

5 bags of ground for espresso from rave

Hario v60 o2 with papers and a server

Coffee beans 2 bags from james gourmet

Melitta pouring kettle

More beans one bag from pact and a free v60 ??

Wifes guna kill me, luckily i have a friend i can give some of the rave to.

Jony your welcome to a bag too if you want, haha


----------



## cuprajake

Oh and a wilfa svart grinder ?


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Damn thats a real bummer.. where did you order from?


 Superfood


----------



## JonnyA

This slim drip tray arrived yesterday, courtesy of @Mudlark13. Thank you!


----------



## Marocchino

Post was early today, just as well as we are down to our last Kilo of flour.


----------



## Jony

Cuprajake said:


> Oh and a wilfa svart grinder ?


 I have around 3 Kilos of coffee I am good?


----------



## cuprajake

Goodies


----------



## cuprajake

And the grinder


----------



## Jony

I bet your postie hates you! unless you know him/her


----------



## cuprajake

Tbf its mainly dpd haha 2m away drop off like ace Ventura

Coffee beans

Just waiting on the v60 now

Whats annoying is that was bought with next day on monday, and the rave stuff was too. So thats slow


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## cuprajake

So it appears i will now have two v60 lol

May of slightly over bought

Anyone close to bacup want a pack of espresso from rave foc give me a chout


----------



## cuprajake

This is what self isolation does, with a 3yr old and 8yr climbing the walls lolp


----------



## Mark70

Supporting a Forum sponsor @BlackCatCoffee

only ordered Tuesday evening fantastic service Will let them rest a week and cannot wait to try


----------



## Inspector

Nice. Did you order 2 signature blends or one supposed to be the early morning blend?

I might give them a go next time when i run out.



Mark70 said:


> Supporting a Forum sponsor @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> only ordered Tuesday evening fantastic service Will let them rest a week and cannot wait to try
> 
> View attachment 37621


----------



## cuprajake

Last bit of the puzzle


----------



## Jony

Don't forget the 100 packs of filters are on amazon and only £4.45


----------



## cuprajake

I will thanks


----------



## Jony

Won't belong before you want something more substantial. Let's see how long before it bites.


----------



## Mark70

Inspector said:


> Nice. Did you order 2 signature blends or one supposed to be the early morning blend?
> 
> I might give them a go next time when i run out.


 I ordered 2 signature blend


----------



## a_aa

This months subscription coffee from Tim Wendelboe showed up in my mailbox today ?









Also bought a bag of "Easter Coffee" form a local roaster here in Bergen (western Norway) yesterday, a blend of washed Kenyan and natural Ethiopean, I think. Seems like it's going to be an african style easter here (if the snow disappears  ).


----------



## Joe shorrock

Cooffe said:


> 16kgs you don't want to know how happy I am
> 
> View attachment 37582


 We use that for our bread at work ?


----------



## Cooffe

Joe shorrock said:


> We use that for our bread at work ?


 Nice - do you work in a bakery?


----------



## Joe shorrock

Cooffe said:


> Nice - do you work in a bakery?


 No mate I work In a fine dining restaurant ?


----------



## THR_Crema

grumble said:


> Gunpowder cappucino cup from Loveramics
> 
> View attachment 37561


 They look nice ?


----------



## Joe shorrock

New pitcher


----------



## Grimley

This arrived Saturday. My largest ever internet coffee bean order, (2kg) makes up for the bulk buying I normally do at the London coffee Festival.


----------



## MildredM

Loving this sub ?


----------



## CoolingFlush

My view at 8AM:?☠








My view at 2PM:??








Phew!


----------



## truegrace

MildredM said:


> Loving this sub ?
> 
> View attachment 37804


 Was hoping to see a 12" meatball sub, but will take coffee as a second best


----------



## DDoe

Sorry, no picture.

Didn't arrive today but they have just been brought out of quarantine. 2x200g bags each of Union Foundation and Revalation blends. I've bought the Revalation from Waitrose in the past and the roast date was a bit older than I'd have liked, I still enjoyed it and am hopeful that as theses were roasted on 1st April they will be better. Just going to give them a day or so in the bags before freezing 3 and opening 1.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

MildredM said:


> Loving this sub ?
> 
> View attachment 37804


 That Burundi was seriously nice.... ( I bought some do not have the sub)


----------



## Jony

I have 500g of that as well


----------



## Dave double bean

This









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector

Dave double bean said:


> This
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Wow that was quick  Enjoy!


----------



## Joe shorrock

New night sky loveramics latte


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Marocchino

Joe shorrock said:


> New night sky loveramics latte


 That looks like interesting glaze - oddly enough was on the Loveramics uk website last night and didn't spot that colour as an option. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## grumble

It's a new colour but I think he's managed to get it a little early.


----------



## Marocchino

grumble said:


> It's a new colour but I think he's managed to get it a little early.


 Thanks, my wife quite liked it so tried getting a 4 piece 200ml cup and saucer set and struggled to find stock. ?


----------



## grumble

I have two of the gunpowder 200ml and they are really nice but that blue looks even nicer. They said early April apparently so should be up on their site soon I think.


----------



## Marocchino

grumble said:


> They said early April apparently so should be up on their site soon I think.


 They won't make my latte art look any better, but at least the cups will be nice to look at ?


----------



## grumble

Hehe indeed. Mine is pretty shocking so far also. I will say the 200ml cups are quite small for latte art - definitely more of a flat white/traditional capp type size to me.

I'm thinking of getting some 300ml ones in the new colour.


----------



## Marocchino

grumble said:


> I'm thinking of getting some 300ml ones in the new colour.


 Now that's a big flat white.


----------



## CoolingFlush

Dave double bean said:


> This
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 If be keen to hear how you find the Commandante. I've been using my old MC2 for filter, but it doesn't seem to get the best of good beans, so I've been thinking of upgrading to one of these (for filter only).


----------



## catpuccino

Tanzania natural from Obadiah, fudge mango and brown sugar.


----------



## Skizz

Bits for the next round of surgery on the Classic, when I can find the time.









And these - may have gone a bit crazy on the naturals. Still waiting on some Pacamara from Crankhouse too. Shipped Monday so post is definitely struggling.


----------



## jaminson

Skizz said:


> View attachment 37838


 Where do you buy it?


----------



## Skizz

jaminson said:


> Where do you buy it?


 Right this way: Horsham Coffee Roaster


----------



## Dave double bean

Nice one postie









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean

Another one postie cheers









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake

Glasses


----------



## tohenk2

CoffeeChap's package for me has arrived. 
Playtime!


----------



## JonnyA

Gonna break into one of these today - been resting them since they arrived a week ago. Looks as if @Skizz and I made nearly the same selection.


----------



## Skizz

JonnyA said:


> Gonna break into one of these today - been resting them since they arrived a week ago. Looks as if @Skizz and I made nearly the same selection.


 Let us know how you get on with the washed Bwishaza. The thick natural is fantastic - just as good as last years - but keen to know what the same bean does washed. And that Colombian decaf is pretty nice too; getting some lovely late afternoon flat whites out of it.


----------



## grumble

I've got the left two also @JonnyA

I tried the Bwishaza the other day but I think it hadn't rested enough. Just tried the Inhame natural and it's lovely, really chocolatey. I've been trying my folks with some natural Ethiopian but I think they found it a bit too fruity/'farmyard-y' . They absolutely loved the Inhame though, which is a bit more traditional tasting, but still delicious.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

a_aa said:


> This months subscription coffee from Tim Wendelboe showed up in my mailbox today ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 37627
> 
> 
> Also bought a bag of "Easter Coffee" form a local roaster here in Bergen (western Norway) yesterday, a blend of washed Kenyan and natural Ethiopean, I think. Seems like it's going to be an african style easter here (if the snow disappears  ).


 This is exciting. How is it?


----------



## JonnyA

Skizz said:


> Let us know how you get on with the washed Bwishaza. The thick natural is fantastic - just as good as last years - but keen to know what the same bean does washed. And that Colombian decaf is pretty nice too; getting some lovely late afternoon flat whites out of it.


 Well @Skizz, I've had 3 cups this morning (strictly for dialling in purposes ?) and have really enjoyed it.

@grumble my bag was rested 9 days before using.. not sure if it shouldn't have been left a little longer but I wanted to open it on the bank holiday weekend..


----------



## catpuccino

Will someone please buy Horsham's new Ugandan natural and let me know so I can buy some for research purposes.


----------



## Skizz

catpuccino said:


> Will someone please buy Horsham's new Ugandan natural and let me know so I can buy some for research purposes.


 Got a bag in the freezer as we speak but unlikely to get started on it before next week. Will let you know what I find if no one beats me to it


----------



## a_aa

BlackCatCoffee said:


> This is exciting. How is it?


 The Warenew? Well, I'm enjoying it  It's typical for both Kenya and TW, imho, clean with fresh berrylike acidity amplified by very light roasting. A nice touch of wine - or maybe that was because of the Jarlsberg cheese I just ate?

Here's what TW had to say about Warenew in his email to us subscribers:



> Warenew is a company founded by a group of farmers that decided to start working together towards a common goal of increasing the value and quality of their coffee. They are working in a more organic way that is common in Kenya, mainly with manure as fertilisers, no herbicides and they only use copper spray for preventing leaf rust, which is strangely enough allowed in Organic farming in small quantities. In 1993 their leading agronomist, James Kariuki, started researching everything from farming practices to processing of coffee cherries to figure out a better way to do things. The results are astonishing, and not only are the farmers able to produce over 100kg of coffee cherries per tree per year (the country average being 2kg per tree) they have also built and are running the cleanest wet mill I have ever seen in Kenya and are processing their coffee with extreme care and attention. Their members / farmers are all growing SL28 cultivars from 1300 - 1800 meters above sea level, with only a few farms still growing Ruiru 11. This makes this coffee very delicate, fruity and clean.


----------



## Dave double bean

A bang basket tub, and some cleaning fluid. Rock and roll

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

a_aa said:


> The Warenew? Well, I'm enjoying it  It's typical for both Kenya and TW, imho, clean with fresh berrylike acidity amplified by very light roasting. A nice touch of wine - or maybe that was because of the Jarlsberg cheese I just ate?
> 
> Here's what TW had to say about Warenew in his email to us subscribers:


 Even though I roast I love to try others and TW is on the list. Currently awaiting coffee from a few roasters plus I have about 6 new greens coming in to the workshop this week so he it might have to wait a month or two!


----------



## a_aa

@BlackCatCoffee: Out of curiosity (?) I googled "warenew" this evening, and discovered something different; TW has his own YouTube channel! I've been a coffee subscriber there for over 2 years, but that channel has escaped me ... The Warenew Coffee is discussed in Coffee Subscription Tasting with Friends - April 2020. Blackcurrant is mentioned, and if that's something you fancy, I find it even more pronounced in his Karogoto - that coffee reminds me of my mothers homemade blackcurrant squash from my childhood


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

a_aa said:


> @BlackCatCoffee: Out of curiosity (?) I googled "warenew" this evening, and discovered something different; TW has his own YouTube channel! I've been a coffee subscriber there for over 2 years, but that channel has escaped me ... The Warenew Coffee is discussed in Coffee Subscription Tasting with Friends - April 2020. Blackcurrant is mentioned, and if that's something you fancy, I find it even more pronounced in his Karogoto - that coffee reminds me of my mothers homemade blackcurrant squash from my childhood


 I do watch his channel but I do not recall seeing that one. I will have a look for it. I have some coffee from another Scandinavian roaster on the way to me at the moment, La Cabra. There seems to be a lot of interesting coffee in and around there at the moment.


----------



## Skizz

Monster beans. Pacamara on the left, Red Bourbon (Bwishaza) on the right. Gonna need a bigger grinder!


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Jony

Just what I needed ?


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Some La Pav bits from theespressoshop.co.uk, an IMS shower screen to finish fully pimping it and spare sleeve in case I need one down the road.


----------



## kken2007

Will see if the water tastes better than Brita filter water


----------



## Border_all

Group buy with thanks @DavecUK and @Badgerman

on now waiting for first filter light going out


----------



## cuprajake

Nothing yet, which is annoying as ive got about 50 parcels coming?


----------



## Dave double bean

This









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake

Should of bought that haha teach me for waiting


----------



## cuprajake

Cups


----------



## Northern_Monkey

JX-Pro hand grinder from Bella Barista, plus a free bonus bag of Milk Buster as a nice surprise! They aren't open for business as usual, site said to contact about in stock items so I decided to try my luck...


----------



## Squidgyblack

I've been picking up plenty of bags from local roasters as supplies, and figured I'd get a bag of Sweetshop from a local cafe I frequent as a change of pace. Arrived today with a roast date of 02/03 which is slightly disappointing, but it'll be drank regardless!


----------



## cuprajake

Northen mine should be here today too, i did the same as you


----------



## cuprajake

Bumper crop today

Free beans too


----------



## FlatWhitey

Dave double bean said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 That's great to see - I've just been looking at the PIDs myself and was wondering if they could be mounted the way this one has been rather than horizontally.

Nice catch!


----------



## truegrace

New jug, probably still do bad art!


----------



## cuprajake

New basket to replace the pressurised ones, and some sky hooks, and coffee containters


----------



## cuprajake

Containers


----------



## allikat

A new doser lens and hopper for my K6, a measuring shot glass and a filterbasket. The basket is for an E61, so it kinda fits my portafilter, may need to whip the clip out.


----------



## LiquidLogic

Couple new coffees to try from Unorthodox.

So far tried the Halcyon.... delicious!


----------



## Jony

Can't wait.


----------



## Dave double bean

New gasket
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake

Jony you got a towel???

Dave cats a stunner.

I got a shelf.


----------



## Jony

I do have two towels, Both from Mildred a Vesuvius one and a Niche


----------



## cuprajake

I just use super plush drying towels 😂


----------



## Cooffe

Der Brovn


----------



## cuprajake

£20 bargin from hitt coffee


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Der Brovn
> 
> View attachment 38265


 Nice!!! I was looking at these the other day


----------



## Skizz

Cooffe said:


> Der Brovn


 Is that a glass bread cloche?

My delivery today... more naturals (and a top-up for the Pacamara). The Pacamara really is fantastic. On Aeropress I'm getting loads of mango and a bit of sour peach rather than pineapple, which is lovely. Looking forward to a shot this afternoon.


----------



## Cooffe

Skizz said:


> Is that a glass bread cloche?


 Yep pretty much but with a baking steel as opposed to cordierite or similar



Fez said:


> Nice!!! I was looking at these the other day


 I'll report back! First two bakes going in tomorrow


----------



## Jony

Couldn't afford a 4 Slice @Planter


----------



## Deidre

Dave double bean said:


> New gasket
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 @Dave double bean

????Purrfect cat!!! ????You are a shoe-in for the "Photography Competition" Black Cat Coffee has posted in this forum! ???? ☺Deadline (April 21) is quickly approaching!


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> I'll report back! First two bakes going in tomorrow


 They pop up on my Instagram a lot! I've always wondered how effective they are


----------



## Dave double bean

Deidre said:


> @Dave double bean
> Purrfect cat!!! You are a shoe-in for the "Photography Competition" Black Cat Coffee has posted in this forum!  Deadline (April 21) is quickly approaching!


Entered lol

And today we had two more baskets and an IMS shower screen

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## kken2007

Here it comes, Peak water...


----------



## Joe shorrock

WDT tool handmade (not by me) not that skilled 😂


----------



## Cooffe

Cooffe said:


> Yep pretty much but with a baking steel as opposed to cordierite or similar
> 
> I'll report back! First two bakes going in tomorrow


 The verdict is in @Fez I actually really like it. It's very convenient and the steel is of good quality. Here's the first bake from it:


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> The verdict is in @Fez I actually really like it. It's very convenient and the steel is of good quality. Here's the first bake from it:
> 
> View attachment 38341
> 
> 
> View attachment 38342


 Nice!!

It's like half the price of a challenger pan it's very cool that you get to see how the bread is doing!


----------



## FlatWhitey

Some Red Brick and Decaf espresso beans from Square Mile - really liking that James Hoffman is giving away 10 bags each video he makes to those who cannot currently afford it, so figured I'd support his roastery now that my local one has mothballed until things get back to normal.


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> Nice!!
> 
> It's like half the price of a challenger pan it's very cool that you get to see how the bread is doing!


 Yeah I would recommend it if I'm honest. I think it was about 150 quid all in delivered and took about a week to get here


----------



## Jony

£150!!

£15


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> £150!!
> 
> £15
> 
> View attachment 38343


 Yes but where's the branding mate!


----------



## Jony

I can't really comment can I. I would like too


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> I can't really comment can I. I would like too


 Get your Sharpie out!


----------



## AndyDClements

That brand went for a subtle under-statement. the marketing department decided the engineers had spent so long (maybe as much as 3-4 mins) that it needed nothing else.


----------



## GlenW

Ooh - I've been doing bread in a cast iron Dutch oven - might try the pizza stone + Pyrex bowl combo


----------



## grumble

Posted on another thread but I just ordered one of these from Netherton foundry for baking bread.

https://www.netherton-foundry.co.uk/cooking-baking-dome-and-tray


----------



## GlenW

I get the feeling the bread game is significantly above my simple no-knead loaves


----------



## grumble

@GlenW just checked out your website, some really nice stuff on there. I am also a fan of mountaineering/Scotland etc and I've been to Deadvlei also!

Here's my hideously in need of an update photography site  - www.grahamwynnephoto.com


----------



## Jony

GlenW said:


> I get the feeling the bread game is significantly above my simple no-knead loaves


 Bread is bread if its home Made with no nasties in it.


----------



## grumble

I just refuse to buy anything with that stupid millennial hipster naming thing where they take out vowels 😛

See WANDRD PRVKE camera bags. 🤮


----------



## GlenW

Jony said:


> Bread is bread if its home Made with no nasties in it.


 Every time I bake bread it astounds me that you mix some ground wheat, add some yeast, salt and water, put it in the oven and you get a loaf of bread. The thing you get is so tasty and delicious - how did it result from such basic and tasteless ingredients? It's the ultimate magic trick


----------



## Joescafe

I'm hoping it's my new yellow Eureka - Mignon v3 😜


----------



## SDM

Wilfa Svart grinder and some Rwandan Sholi from Kiss the Hippo. I'm near the beginning of my coffee journey and, straight out the box, this is a big improvement on the cheap hand grinder I was using previously.

The Sholi made a delicious V60, it starts off with a strong hit of watermelon, then the raspberry finish lingers on and on.


----------



## DavecUK

The postie didn't exactly bring this today, It came around 1966-68 and was only opened once by mum to look at the coffee pot and the same by me about 20 years ago. It has never really seen the light of day and is completely unused! Quite funny to handle something over 50 years old and it being effectively brand new. I'm glad it's survived.

A little blast from the past by any coffee lovers who may be interested in seeing these things. It's called Totem by Portmerion and is their Iconic coffee set....designed by Susan Williams-Ellis

https://www.retrowow.co.uk/retro_style/ceramics/portmeirion/portmeirion.php


----------



## JPChess

New parts for my new mazzer SJ

@BlackCatCoffee thanks for sorting me and nice quick delivery.

Time to get them fitted and plan the rest of the mods.


----------



## jase

quality counts that coffee set looks awesome


----------



## Skizz

New cups. Nice shape, good handle and reasonably hefty at 150g each. In no way stackable but wider and shallower than my old Cargo 'squounds'. Off white in colour - 'Nutty' - rather than pure white but that's fine with me.

£10 for set of four on ebay


----------



## THR_Crema

Today I received my Clockwork Espresso Push Tamper & wow 🤩 what a beautifully crafted piece of engineering. Goes well with my Motta leveller.


----------



## cuprajake

Think my posties off on the sick bow as ive ordered so much stuff

Push stuff looks nice


----------



## jj-x-ray

Emergency provisions from coffee compass

Rancheros blend and Brazil Rei das montanhas mahogany roast blend

For some reason Tapatalk is failing to upload pics. Edit but attachments work weirdly.....

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

View attachment 38506


----------



## Gubbo89

JX-Pro vía Fedex (posh postie).


----------



## GengisKhan

Taking my first small steps into upgrading what I have...


----------



## Dunk

Ooops!! Lock down got the better of me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Can't afford Gucci, so got to suffer this.


----------



## grumble

I love the look of the londinium r apart from the logo/fonts on the drip tray.


----------



## Jony

I quite like L. R. You ask him to do one without


----------



## Marocchino

Dunk said:


> Ooops!! Lock down got the better of me!


 Look forward to hearing your impressions of the machine once you've put some coffee through it. Did you specify any extras?


----------



## Dunk

Marocchino said:


> Look forward to hearing your impressions of the machine once you've put some coffee through it. Did you specify any extras?


 Nope just the standard. Looking forward to pulling some shots tomorrow. It arrived to late for coffee fun today!


----------



## Marocchino

Dunk said:


> Nope just the standard. Looking forward to pulling some shots tomorrow. It arrived to late for coffee fun today!


 I'm sure you'll have a great time exploring what it can do - good luck and remember us on the forum when you have something to report on your first impressions etc. 👍


----------



## gm031193

Joescafe said:


> I'm hoping it's my new yellow Eureka - Mignon v3 😜


 @Joescafe where did you find a yellow one? I'm in the market for a Mignon and fancy a yellow or lime green one but most retailers either don't stock them or they are marked up about £100 compared to the black/grey models!


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Dunk - Think you have officially set a forum record for a La Pav to Londinium upgrade! 😂

Still got the GS3 MP on the bench?

Should be a lot of fun trying out the new one, they do look bang on when that shiny.


----------



## Dunk

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Dunk - Think you have officially set a forum record for a La Pav to Londinium upgrade! 😂
> 
> Still got the GS3 MP on the bench?
> 
> Should be a lot of fun trying out the new one, they do look bang when that shiny.


 Yeah that is in London. Ran away to yorkshire before the lock down started and left it there. Will be interesting to see which to keep when it's all over.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Dunk - Well if you can, I don't blame you especially as this will drag out for a long time!

Sure it will keep you entertained, also better than arranging a courier for your other one to be sent up to you etc.


----------



## filthynines

Dunk said:


> Ooops!! Lock down got the better of me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Awesome - great upgrade! My Decent Espresso machine wasn't lockdown induced, but every day it's not here I can't help thinking that I'm missing out on lots of opportunities to put it through its paces. Hopefully this time next month...


----------



## Dunk

Marocchino said:


> I'm sure you'll have a great time exploring what it can do - good luck and remember us on the forum when you have something to report on your first impressions etc. 👍


 First shot is good, different body to the gs3 reminds me for of an ek shot which is good, great flavour, nice body but not to thick and syrupy if you know what i mean? Still to get to grips with the preinfusion and shot times but first impressions are great.


----------



## Dave double bean

Oh my









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Took a lot of deliberation.


----------



## Inspector

Jony said:


> Took a lot of deliberation.
> 
> View attachment 38576


 What's that? Dualit 12 slice Toaster? 😂


----------



## Jony

Inspector said:


> What's that? Dualit 12 slice Toaster? 😂


----------



## cuprajake

Nice, got tierd of hand mixing haha

Hope my coffee come tomorrow.


----------



## Jony

My wrist is shot. Can't even do a standard sponge without days of pain.


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> My wrist is shot. Can't even do a standard sponge without days of pain.


 Let me know how good/bad it is mate, i've been deliberating buying a stand mixer for a while.


----------



## Jony

Cheapskate me was either this or the Kitchen Aid this is brand new at £187 from Amazon


----------



## Skizz

Jony said:


> Cheapskate me was either this or the Kitchen Aid this is brand new at £187 from Amazon


 They're really good. Maybe not as quiet as the Kitchenaid but friends have one and they've had no problems. Personally, I think the kMix looks better too. I ended up with severe carpel tunnel in both hands a few years ago and needed a mixer to take the strain on twice weekly spelt loaves, which take an uncivilised amount of kneading. Bought a Chef Premiere as the kMix was still really pricey but after three gear boxes in a year I wished I'd paid the extra and got the kMix!


----------



## Mantaii

Just had a fresh delivery of coffee from The Bean Shop, who are based in Perth, Scotland. 5 bags of coffee to get stuck in to


----------



## cuprajake

Excited to try this in the v60


----------



## catpuccino

yeeees









noooooo


----------



## MildredM

YES 😃 Barn beans and complementary Standart mag 😍


----------



## Jony

Somebody stop me.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Got my 30% off extract roasters buy very quickly...









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector

jj-x-ray said:


> Got my 30% off extract roasters buy very quickly...
> 
> View attachment 38642
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Whats the roast date on it?


----------



## johnealey

Inspector said:


> Whats the roast date on it?


 I believe we ordered (separately but as a result of jj-xray passing on the code) on the same day and my 1 kilo of Dr Strangelove was on the doorstep this morning roast date of 22nd, so ordered lunchtime Wednesday 22nd, roasted that day, packed and despatched yesterday, delivered this morning by FedEx for the princely sum of £18.13! (post included in price)

Quality turn round from a quality roaster 

John


----------



## malling

Just received this little bag


----------



## Inspector

johnealey said:


> I believe we ordered (separately but as a result of jj-xray passing on the code) on the same day and my 1 kilo of Dr Strangelove was on the doorstep this morning roast date of 22nd, so ordered lunchtime Wednesday 22nd, roasted that day, packed and despatched yesterday, delivered this morning by FedEx for the princely sum of £18.13! (post included in price)
> 
> Quality turn round from a quality roaster
> 
> John


 Very good price and speedy delivery indeed.


----------



## THR_Crema

Gubbo89 said:


> JX-Pro vía Fedex (posh postie).
> 
> View attachment 38500
> 
> 
> View attachment 38501


 How is it?


----------



## Gubbo89

THR_Crema said:


> How is it?


 Getting used to it - made a mistake with the instructions which meant I was grinding for Turkish for the first few attempts and wondered why my AeroPress almost didn't move!

Will be posting a review in a few days I hope.

As for the build quality and actual product, it's so well built and lovely to hold.


----------



## Jony

Does tell you on the little card with numbers and color on🤣

used the Q version posh Rhino grinder, only thing I like is the Grind cup screws on can't wait to sell it. haha I hope the bigger ones are better


----------



## Gubbo89

Jony said:


> Does tell you on the little card with numbers and color on🤣
> 
> used the Q version posh Rhino grinder, only thing I like is the Grind cup screws on can't wait to sell it. haha I hope the bigger ones are better


 Ah yes - but didn't realise the numbers related to full rotations not the actual numbers on the dial!

What don't you like about the Q?


----------



## THR_Crema

Gubbo89 said:


> Getting used to it - made a mistake with the instructions which meant I was grinding for Turkish for the first few attempts and wondered why my AeroPress almost didn't move!
> 
> Will be posting a review in a few days I hope.
> 
> As for the build quality and actual product, it's so well built and lovely to hold.


 Glad to hear build quality lives up to what I think it would be. Look forward to the review as currently researching hand grinders (currently using a rhino ware).

That's funny re Turkish grind for an Aeropress.


----------



## Jony

Gubbo89 said:


> Ah yes - but didn't realise the numbers related to full rotations not the actual numbers on the dial!
> 
> What don't you like about the Q?


 Everything.


----------



## igm45

These:









My first ever Geisha, almost too scared to try..


----------



## jymbob

How about a few non-coffee deliveries from the past week?
1. 32kg of flour (plain and strong white)
2. Class D 2x50W amplifier (can't believe the sound quality for the size)
3 and 4. New PC build (before the price goes up due to component supply issues)


----------



## JPChess

@BlackCatCoffee @Mudlark13

Today I got my slim gaggia classic drip tray from a fellow user.

Again another thanks to Black Cat for prompt deliver and sourcing items they do no stock.

Can't wait to try it all out tommrow.


----------



## Caffeine fan

Another Crankhouse delivery here too!


----------



## catpuccino

Must get around to placing my order. Crankhouse really smashing it lately.


----------



## grumble

Ok you made me try them now, dammit!


----------



## Gavin

Today the postie brought me @salty's Mara.

A fair price, and was packaged with care. The machine is in top condition and Tim was a pleasure to deal with.

Looking forward to exploring what it can do!


----------



## salty

Gavin said:


> Today the postie brought me @salty's Mara.
> A fair price, and was packaged with care. The machine is in top condition and Tim was a pleasure to deal with.
> Looking forward to exploring what it can do!
> <img alt="BA136A88-8C90-40D4-BEC5-E36254ED4AAA.thumb.jpeg.e0c2b256c6b0255f837dd99c2dae1d67.jpeg" data-fileid="38687" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_04/BA136A88-8C90-40D4-BEC5-E36254ED4AAA.thumb.jpeg.e0c2b256c6b0255f837dd99c2dae1d67.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="383C0201-F4D1-4292-8479-E87795FED90D.thumb.jpeg.ef29d4816dd6e8c7df9f345feed45acb.jpeg" data-fileid="38688" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_04/383C0201-F4D1-4292-8479-E87795FED90D.thumb.jpeg.ef29d4816dd6e8c7df9f345feed45acb.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


What a terrific coffee corner - I knew the Mara was going to a good home and it's great to see it in situ. Likewise, a pleasure doing the transaction with you Gavin and great that the courier was on message too. I'm sure you'll have as much fun with her as I did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey

A Hario Buono kettle, only the little 1l one as I don't make any batches bigger than 600ml and it would just fit on my coffee kit shelf.

Pouring difference is like night and day in comparison to using my regular electric kettle. Should have got one sooner!


----------



## truegrace

New dog and hat 😁


----------



## Joe shorrock

Thanks to everyone on the forum, just had to try out they smell amazing!


----------



## Gavin

Joe shorrock said:


> Thanks to everyone on the forum, just had to try out they smell amazing!
> <img alt="A59FA1C2-963E-4712-AEF8-F34A832F932C.thumb.jpeg.dfd933d5baaf2e246ba43d22b1d94452.jpeg" data-fileid="38754" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_04/A59FA1C2-963E-4712-AEF8-F34A832F932C.thumb.jpeg.dfd933d5baaf2e246ba43d22b1d94452.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I'm on the El Paraiso right now. Smooth as silk.


----------



## Gavin

Looking forward to digging into these.

Not sure why they're not doing 500g bags though


----------



## jaffro

I also got dog and hat recently. The Ethiopian is an absolute banger.

I'm super tempted by some of the other crankhouse offerings though... Particularly the pineapple candy and the natural Panama they have. Possibly the natural Rwandan as well!


----------



## Dave double bean

In da house









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## truegrace

Jony said:


> Tight grind


 Only just got around to cracking into these (bought 2 many beans!) and def have to grind tight. On 4 on the niche, and only just got a palatable cup after 3 attempts!


----------



## Joe shorrock

grumble said:


> Ok you made me try them now, dammit!
> 
> View attachment 38683


 How long will it take you to drink that? Wanted to try the finca


----------



## Joe shorrock

jj-x-ray said:


> Got my 30% off extract roasters buy very quickly...
> 
> View attachment 38642
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 NICE


----------



## Michael87

Just got my dog and hat, was very happy to get that crankhouse, I was looking at buying that exact one a few hours before it arrived did to good reviews in the beans forum!

Are there a few of us in their monthly subscription? I haven't seen a dedicated thread, might need worth starting one to share recipes


----------



## grumble

Joe shorrock said:


> How long will it take you to drink that? Wanted to try the finca


 Couple of weeks maybe? We have 4 keen coffee drinkers in the house on 3-4 cups a day


----------



## jaffro

Michael87 said:


> Just got my dog and hat, was very happy to get that crankhouse, I was looking at buying that exact one a few hours before it arrived did to good reviews in the beans forum!
> 
> Are there a few of us in their monthly subscription? I haven't seen a dedicated thread, might need worth starting one to share recipes


 I'd be up for that 😊 I'll definitely be doing it through lock down because I have so much time to drink coffee...


----------



## Batian

More like what I collected today so that the postie can deliver to a few forum members next week. 😋

129kgs of greens from Ethiopia and Guatemala.

A 69kg sack is not as easy to handle as it was in my twenties.......!

On a sad note, the warehouse was very quiet as most of the staff have been laid off. Coffee is not moving.....😢


----------



## cuprajake

Brought my French press, which got lost app


----------



## DDoe

This is probably more apt for the baking thread but seeing as it came via the postie I thought I'd put it here.

Just out of it's quarantine is a 500g pack of Fermipan yeast!


----------



## grumble

DDoe said:


> This is probably more apt for the baking thread but seeing as it came via the postie I thought I'd put it here.
> 
> Just out of it's quarantine is a 500g pack of Fermipan yeast!


 Is it significantly better than supermarket yeast? Might try and get some for pizza/non sourdough baking.


----------



## cuprajake

Second delivery 😂

Couple of espresso blends


----------



## Jony

grumble said:


> Couple of weeks maybe? We have 4 keen coffee drinkers in the house on 3-4 cups a day


 Run sitio really short


----------



## Craigzad

New basic amazon Coffee Distributor


----------



## Jony

Thanks to the forum member for sorting it all out.

I have that much coming I've

forgotten 🤣🤣


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Should keep me going until next week😀


----------



## DDoe

grumble said:


> Is it significantly better than supermarket yeast? Might try and get some for pizza/non sourdough baking.


 I have no idea I'm afraid as I've not used any yet.

I haven't been able to get any quick yeast anywhere so didn't buy it as 'better' just glad to get some 😁.


----------



## Mikeoffee

Pressure gauge to adjust the opv on the classic


----------



## Inspector

Jony said:


> Thanks to the forum member for sorting it all out.
> 
> I have that much coming I've
> 
> forgotten 🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 38899
> 
> 
> View attachment 38900
> 
> 
> View attachment 38904


 What has changed since 2 April then😂



Jony said:


> I am poor. A Niche


----------



## Harvey

Michael87 said:


> Just got my dog and hat, was very happy to get that crankhouse, I was looking at buying that exact one a few hours before it arrived did to good reviews in the beans forum!
> 
> Are there a few of us in their monthly subscription? I haven't seen a dedicated thread, might need worth starting one to share recipes


 Does a dedicated thread to Dog and Hat subscription exist? I would be interested to find out what someone with the same equipment as myself and better skills is grinding/extracting at.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> Thanks to the forum member for sorting it all out.
> 
> I have that much coming I've
> 
> forgotten 🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 38899
> 
> 
> View attachment 38900
> 
> 
> View attachment 38904


 Do you dig for gold or something 🤟🏻


----------



## Jony

I should be using campy and 12s with hunt wheels, got ultegra and DT Swiss instead 😎


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> I should be using campy and 12s with hunt wheels, got ultegra and DT Swiss instead 😎


 Good thing is, now you can give me your niche
surplus to requirements 😉🤞


----------



## Jony

Pour over that, my hand grinder is elsewhere.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> Pour over that, my hand grinder is elsewhere.


 And there's me wondering if I buy the niche in next few days and I've been furloughed I would have £14 a week for food... for 4 weeks, worth it


----------



## Gavin

Supporting the local roaster. Hard Lines


----------



## Joe shorrock

Gavin said:


> Supporting the local roaster. Hard Lines
> 
> 
> View attachment 38965


 Bags looks mint aswell! Where you based?


----------



## Jony

I'm sure hard lines is in Cardiff I could be wrong 👍🤣


----------



## Joe shorrock

Wpm handle less pitcher in titanium black - late birthday present from missus!


----------



## Gavin

Jony said:


> I'm sure hard lines is in Cardiff I could be wrong 👍🤣


 Correct


----------



## Jony

Think I mentioned it whilst I was in Cardiff. Just didn't get to go


----------



## cuprajake

Postie brought me my ebay bargin,

Some gator scales, listed as new just unboxed

Well i class new unboxed to mean, new and no box

Seller obs thinks it means, no battery cover and covered in coffee grounds and water splashes

The joys of ebay i suppose 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## catpuccino

Thanks @Inspector. Nicely packaged. Cat hair not included, that's my addition.

Be comparing this to my current Torr 55.55 sharp over the coming days.


----------



## Agentb

cheap, thin and cheerful scales from ebay 8 quid. New with batteries, battery case ???? and two plastic trays.

... but what are the washers for? First hint - i only need one if it goes to plan.


----------



## Inspector

catpuccino said:


> Thanks @Inspector. Nicely packaged. Cat hair not included, that's my addition.
> 
> Be comparing this to my current Torr 55.55 sharp over the coming days.
> 
> View attachment 38975


 I'm glad it arrived safely. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Skizz

Running low on Horsham's Workhorse blend and thought I'd try something different, then got tempted by the other two 🤤


----------



## Cooffe

25kg of the finest No. 4


----------



## ThePeginator

First coffee related delivery in a while...

Couple of kilos from White Star and an absolute boat anchor of a knock drawer courtesy of @Inspector

Edit- only thing I have just realised, no 'roasted on' date, seems odd! Maybe a general COVID/craziness related mistake, I've asked anyway, we'll see!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvey

Not having to pay for child care in lock down has it ups...


----------



## ronan08

My new "Coffee Roaster" I'm now excitedly waiting for the arrival of green coffee from @SamB thank you very much


----------



## nobby shortbread

Not coffee related but 12 tins x San Marzano tomatoes and 10kg of flour. I smell pizza ..........


----------



## SamB

ronan08 said:


> My new "Coffee Roaster" I'm now excitedly waiting for the arrival of green coffee from @SamB thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 39114


 enjoy and let us all know how it goes


----------



## catpuccino

Harvey said:


> Not having to pay for child care in lock down has it ups...
> 
> View attachment 39112


 Good choice. Find a good deal somewhere?


----------



## Jony

It's only Coffee hit I have seen them on and was 20% off not long ago


----------



## Harvey

catpuccino said:


> Good choice. Find a good deal somewhere?


 As above, it was on Coffee hit. No discount, just really wanted them 😅


----------



## jazzersi

Coffee compass order with mystery beans roasted only yesterday! 🤤


----------



## JPChess

Today my order arrived from China, opened up to find my cheap solution to making my mazzer grind to 0.1 accuracy.

Unfortunately i will only have tonight to tinker as I'm busy all weekend.


----------



## Jony

Trying this out never used one before.


----------



## B-Roadie

Nice fat bag of UE House Blend


----------



## Jacko112

Not coffee related but just had this arrive:


----------



## AJP80

I woke up with the sweats having run out of coffee, yesterday. Fortunately, these three beauties all arrived this morning!


----------



## drmarc

Coffee delivery!


----------



## Deegee

Continuing a theme, a kilo of Café Royale yellow turned up yesterday, and a replacement Motta tamper arrived today. Mmm shiny!


----------



## Dr Forinor

That Brazilian is a new one for Bean Smitten


----------



## DDoe

A delivery of flour 😄. I'm a happy bunny now I know I can make a loaf of bread (I realise this is very sad and I need a life 😁).


----------



## Norvin

DDoe said:


> A delivery of flour 😄. I'm a happy bunny now I know I can make a loaf of bread (I realise this is very sad and I need a life 😁).


 Yes it is sad and yes, you do need a life, but I am the same. I was happy to receive a 16kg bag last week. YODEL courier threw it over neighbours hedge in the rain, luckily the neighbour saw it and rescued it.


----------



## robti

nobby shortbread said:


> Not coffee related but 12 tins x San Marzano tomatoes and 10kg of flour. I smell pizza ..........
> 
> View attachment 39165
> Where did you get 5he tomatoes from, use th3 same flour for my pizzas ?


----------



## filthynines

Bean Smitten - one of the handful of coffee brand names that jars whenever I read it.


----------



## Dr Forinor

filthynines said:


> Bean Smitten - one of the handful of coffee brand names that jars whenever I read it.


 Jars?


----------



## filthynines

Dr Forinor said:


> Jars?


 Yes - best I can do is the dictionary definition of "to have a disturbing or unpleasant effect".


----------



## Dr Forinor

filthynines said:


> Yes - best I can do is the dictionary definition of "to have a disturbing or unpleasant effect".


 Because of the way the brand reads?


----------



## filthynines

Dr Forinor said:


> Because of the way the brand reads?


 "Bean Smitten" just doesn't make sense to me. Maybe it's derived from "I've been smitten", which still doesn't make sense to me as a play on words. It jars; it just does. I don't expect anybody to agree with me, but it's the effect it has on me.


----------



## Dr Forinor

filthynines said:


> "Bean Smitten" just doesn't make sense to me. Maybe it's derived from "I've been smitten", which still doesn't make sense to me as a play on words. It jars; it just does. I don't expect anybody to agree with me, but it's the effect it has on me.


 Fair enough. I wasn't having a go, just trying to understand.


----------



## filthynines

Dr Forinor said:


> Fair enough. I wasn't having a go, just trying to understand.


 No problem - didn't take it that way


----------



## SDM

I was in danger of running out so all restraint went out the window...


----------



## cuprajake

Got my pineapple candy finally 😂


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Cuprajake - Really nice in a V60, so you are in for a treat. It was a bit bright as espresso, couldn't get it to be sweet even going super fine and long preinfusion at 2bar. Will be interested to hear how you get on!


----------



## SDM

I couldn't resist cracking open the pineapple candy straight away (Crankhouse version rather than Black Cat). Been looking forward to it since seeing all the reports of it on here.

Fantastic in the V60. Think it's the sweetest, fruitiest bean I have tried. Very strong pineapple and mango flavours and another fruity flavour that I haven't been able to place yet.


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah im going to keep it just for the v60

It was roasted on the 3rd so cracked it open

Can still taste the pineapple now, really good.


----------



## RussellM101

Q9 arrived (poor postie) so it's cleaning time!


----------



## JennieJ

Mazzer super jolly arrived today from @grumpydaddy

Postie asked if it was rocks being delivered and warned me the box was heavy 🤣

I've already started stripping it down for its new paint job, its looking even more sorry for itself now as all parts have been removed except the stator which is being stubborn.


----------



## nobby shortbread

Got them from https://lupafoods.co.uk/product-category/tomatoes/#main

I remembered that I had used them years ago and I was short of flour.


----------



## gm031193

JennieJ said:


> Mazzer super jolly arrived today from @grumpydaddy
> 
> Postie asked if it was rocks being delivered and warned me the box was heavy 🤣
> 
> I've already started stripping it down for its new paint job, its looking even more sorry for itself now as all parts have been removed except the stator which is being stubborn.


 Good to see that this one found a good home (I made the original thread in wanted forum) - look forward to seeing it spruced up!


----------



## lucas

My first lever. It doesn't look like much 🙂


----------



## grumpydaddy

Actual weight ended up @ 15Kg. Glad you got it in one piece.

If you read up on the various refurb threads @JennieJ you will note that applying heat (use an old oven) will ease your efforts if wanting to remove the stator


----------



## Squidgyblack

Local roaster here in Dublin released this a few days ago in very limited numbers, extremely excited to give it a whirl as have heard great things but never tried it myself....


----------



## JennieJ

grumpydaddy said:


> Actual weight ended up @ 15Kg. Glad you got it in one piece.
> 
> If you read up on the various refurb threads @JennieJ you will note that applying heat (use an old oven) will ease your efforts if wanting to remove the stator


 That's exactly what I did, 10 minutes on a low ish heat and its out safely, next step is stripping the paint off.


----------



## THR_Crema

Set of Craig Lyn bean cellars.


----------



## Harvey

A double hit of deliveries this morning. So impressed with how quick my coffee arrived!


----------



## Jony

These two, and one more later on. Last one not coffee related, wanted to if they are any use.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> These two, and one more later on.
> 
> View attachment 39617


 Where get big air scape square from?


----------



## Jony

BB.


----------



## catpuccino

Kisinga sounds good @Jony, must've sold out not on the website anymore. Not checked Django for a while. Love a peach note.


----------



## Apr1985

Thought I would try out a Loveramics mug, delivered today in a monster of a box 😳


----------



## Inspector

Roasted 14th, delivered this morning.

I have big expectations from these two. Don't know why


----------



## catpuccino

Inspector said:


> Roasted 14th, delivered this morning.
> 
> I have big expectations from these two. Don't know why
> 
> View attachment 39674


 I'm ordering that Rwandan today incidentally, let us know how it is!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Cuprajake said:


> Yeah im going to keep it just for the v60
> 
> It was roasted on the 3rd so cracked it open
> 
> Can still taste the pineapple now, really good.


 That damn stamp! That should be an 8.

The 3rd was a Sunday, even I take a day off now and again.

Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## SDM

Inspector said:


> Roasted 14th, delivered this morning.
> 
> I have big expectations from these two. Don't know why
> 
> View attachment 39674


 I've been enjoying both the El Carmen from Crankhouse (decaf, tastes of orangey fudge) and from White Star (caffeinated milk chocolate and pear).

Would never have guessed they started life as the same bean. Looks like the James Gourmet is different again.


----------



## Inspector

SDM said:


> I've been enjoying both the El Carmen from Crankhouse (decaf, tastes of orangey fudge) and from White Star (caffeinated milk chocolate and pear).
> 
> Would never have guessed they started life as the same bean. Looks like the James Gourmet is different again.


 This is the filter roast decaf. There is espresso roast as well. Which has savoury notes, blackcurrant acidity and lingering citrus.

In milk; malty, biscuits and creamy.

I'm doing long brews in aeropress, that's why I chose filter roast this time.


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> Where get big air scape square from?


 Don't buy it it it's shocking it's going back.

@Joe shorrock


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> Don't buy it it it's shocking it's going back.
> 
> @Joe shorrock


 Haha why?


----------



## Jony

Because its a shocking fit and doesn't seal that well you can't pick it up with the handle with a kilo of beans in like my other. Pointless because of the give in plastic


----------



## Caffeine fan

Another Crankhouse delivery here. Especially Looking forward to trying the pineapple candy!


----------



## gingemonster

My first reasonable grinder the Eureka Mignon Facile from the excellent bellabarista. I was really suprised how much this thing weighs do all good grinders weigh a tonne?


----------



## Mantaii

Took delivery of some new coffee from a local company here in Scotland. The Roasting Project. First time buying from them but so far, so good. Really nice selection of beans!


----------



## jazzersi

Roasted yesterday - fresh as it gets! Really looking forward to trying the Costa Rican bean.









Edit: Crikey getting the PF into my Gaggia Classic with the new basket is a workout! Hopefully the gasket will soften up a bit, it's only a few weeks old.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Is this an EK43 game changer?















Got this prototype to check out and bench test.

Small footprint - smaller than an EKS. 90mm flat hybrid burrs - stepless grind adjustment.

Looking forward to seeing what it can do.


----------



## Planter

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is this an EK43 game changer?
> <img alt="FBD0C82B-D4FB-41F8-AF14-CE2F3CC5E935_1_105_c.thumb.jpeg.2632c3aef7dea988c11153159d07a1f4.jpeg" data-fileid="39817" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_05/FBD0C82B-D4FB-41F8-AF14-CE2F3CC5E935_1_105_c.thumb.jpeg.2632c3aef7dea988c11153159d07a1f4.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="ED46562B-3818-467F-9FE3-472DC8F39BC1_1_105_c.thumb.jpeg.a866fc2a801412877d0f79d474a29811.jpeg" data-fileid="39818" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_05/ED46562B-3818-467F-9FE3-472DC8F39BC1_1_105_c.thumb.jpeg.a866fc2a801412877d0f79d474a29811.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> Got this prototype to check out and bench test.
> Small footprint - smaller than an EKS. 90mm flat hybrid burrs - stepless grind adjustment.
> Looking forward to seeing what it can do.


Let's see a video...... Pretty Please 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid

For copyright reasons, can't do videos - can answer questions though.


----------



## Jony

The Systemic Kid said:


> For copyright reasons, can't do videos - can answer questions though.


 Which mill is that, my Niche comes in handy🤣


----------



## willvo84

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is this an EK43 game changer?
> 
> View attachment 39817
> View attachment 39818
> 
> 
> Got this prototype to check out and bench test.
> 
> Small footprint - smaller than an EKS. 90mm flat hybrid burrs - stepless grind adjustment.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what it can do.


 More than a little reminiscent of a KoMo grain mill..


----------



## RussellM101

Lovely pair of cups courtesy of @Valkyrie88 and some Rwanda Liza from Horsham, both very pleasant surprises. You'll just have to forgive my 3am milk, sorry.


----------



## cuprajake

New basket and towel from @MildredM

Couldn't be more pleased
View attachment 39847


----------



## Jony

Not free of charge paid around £20 with next day delivery on BB.


----------



## Dave double bean

Oh my









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzersi

Dave double bean said:


> Oh my
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Enjoy them mate and let me know what you think! I've not tried those.


----------



## Deidre

The Systemic Kid said:


> Is this an EK43 game changer?
> 
> View attachment 39817
> View attachment 39818
> 
> 
> Got this prototype to check out and bench test.
> 
> Small footprint - smaller than an EKS. 90mm flat hybrid burrs - stepless grind adjustment.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what it can do.


 Oh my!😳 Be still my heart! (If it performs as well as it looks, we'll go mad!😍)


----------



## Deidre

Jony said:


> Not free of charge paid around £20 with next day delivery on BB.
> 
> View attachment 39849


 A wide rubber band placed midway around the Airscape helps me get a firm grip on mine.🤷‍♀️☺


----------



## Jony

Thanks, don't get the plastic one.


----------



## filthynines

I'm hoping to make a rare appearance in this thread tomorrow with a super exciting delivery. Postie, don't let me down now!


----------



## Deidre

Jony said:


> Thanks, don't get the plastic one.


 I do have a rather large (square shaped & tall) plastic Airscape, but I don't use it for coffee beans. I wouldn't trust myself, knowing how I drop things! What it is perfect for is keeping humidity out of nuts, biscuits, cereal, etc. The Airscape makers must have huge hands!🤣


----------



## Jony

I got one from BB does not do well with kilo beans, 700 maybe


----------



## Fez

I have 2 airscapes, the smaller plastic and the larger ceramic. No complaints with either. Although if I had to buy again now I'd probably buy the Fellow Atmos instead


----------



## filthynines

Still waiting for the special postie, but have this for now:


----------



## Joe shorrock

Ordered tues, dispatched yesterday came today! Roasted 3 days ago, impressed by machina service from Edinburgh


----------



## pommie

SDM said:


> I couldn't resist cracking open the pineapple candy straight away (Crankhouse version rather than Black Cat). Been looking forward to it since seeing all the reports of it on here.
> 
> Fantastic in the V60. Think it's the sweetest, fruitiest bean I have tried. Very strong pineapple and mango flavours and another fruity flavour that I haven't been able to place yet.


 I agree, it's fabulous as a pour over in the V60. I tried it in an aeropress this morning (2 weeks post roast) and although I enjoyed it, it didn't have the full range of flavours I got from the V60.


----------



## ratty

Received today from forum member GCGlasgow. 2001 Gaggia Classic.

Looks like it's new from the manufacturer, rather than 19 years old!


----------



## cuprajake

So my loveramics cup came, really should read the sizing better 🤦🏻‍♀️😂

Whats more crazy is the box it was sent in, bloody huge 😂


----------



## Jony

How many ML


----------



## L&R

Tiny Pav piston seal upgrade


----------



## cuprajake

Jony said:


> How many ML


 150ml or a gulp tbf i do this all the time on ebay and buy miniature stuff😂


----------



## Jony

got be at least 300ml for me pour over I mean my other cups are fine no Latte's in this gaf


----------



## Jony

Cuprajake said:


> 150ml or a gulp tbf i do this all the time on ebay and buy miniature stuff😂


 Quick Google around these popped up.

https://www.nataliebonney.com/collections/mugs-and-cups/products/300ml-10-oz-pottery-latte-cup-handle-free-mug-purple-blue-grey-and-white-glazed-handmade-stacking-ceramic-cup-beaker-tumbler?variant=33902310424714


----------



## filthynines

Special postie has just arrived...


----------



## cuprajake

Jony said:


> got be at least 300ml for me pour over I mean my other cups are fine no Latte's in this gaf


 Tbf it was just for espresso


----------



## Deegee

A couple from Square Mile, plus the Los Ancestros looks like it'll be ready tomorrow, I've not had that before, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Dave double bean

Omg









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz

Dave double bean said:


> Omg


 Rarely jealous of someone else's coffee delivery but I am on this one! Crankhouse's roast of this bean was spectacular so be good to hear how this one goes


----------



## Craigzad

filthynines said:


> Special postie has just arrived...


 dont keep us waiting 🙃


----------



## Dave double bean

First shot and came through a tad quick, but its amazing flavour depth, the acidity is like nothing I've had before and I havent dialled in yet 

Glad I got the red clix for the C40, can fine tune
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines

Craigzad said:


> dont keep us waiting 🙃


 Since you asked...


----------



## Jony

OHH a coffee machine is that all!😎


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@filthynines - Nice to know they are branching out into fancy suitcases as well as game changing espresso machines, bold move given the current climate though? 😂

That will be amazing when you set it up, the science nerd in me would really like the sheer amount of data points...


----------



## Fez

I love the whole suitcase idea of the Decent. But maybe I only find it appealing because I'm going to be moving country in the not too distant future 😂


----------



## filthynines

Northern_Monkey said:


> @filthynines - Nice to know they are branching out into fancy suitcases as well as game changing espresso machines, bold move given the current climate though? 😂
> 
> That will be amazing when you set it up, the science nerd in me would really like the sheer amount of data points...


 I might be wrong, but I think this was something from Day 1 that was a special order for the first batch as a thank you, but then was found to be a) useful and b) extra padding for air transit!

I love it, because this is going to be transported between my roastery and home, and also as and when we do events like the Birmingham Coffee Festival.

I've had a couple of shots so far. There's a lot of potential there!


----------



## Jony

Fez said:


> I love the whole suitcase idea of the Decent. But maybe I only find it appealing because I'm going to be moving country in the not too distant future 😂


 Like forest of dean suitcase


----------



## Craigzad

filthynines said:


> Since you asked...
> View attachment 39932


 Nice looks a like decent case you got there


----------



## ronan08

Craigzad said:


> Nice looks a like decent case you got there


 There are so many decent jokes you can make.


----------



## JamesMac

Postie brought me feck all today , my MaraX was supposed to arrive yesterday and still no sign today

A man just wants a damn coffee haha


----------



## willvo84

Few bar towels from Mildred


----------



## truegrace

Dog and hat sub 😁


----------



## Joe shorrock

willvo84 said:


> Few bar towels from Mildred
> 
> View attachment 40017


 Love the bianca! How finding it?


----------



## Dave double bean

Well, took a while, but its here









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## Jony

My sub 😎


----------



## jaffro

Dog and hat for me too 😊

I'll get cracking as soon as I'm through this month's LSOL...


----------



## willvo84

Joe shorrock said:


> Love the bianca! How finding it?


 Really enjoying it, great machine to use, with the ability to just rock up and make a brew (fiancée friendly) or faff around to your heart's content to learn more about nailing espresso and milk based drinks for me, great ability to 'just work' and also allow tinkering for when the mood takes.

edit: looking forward to a Niche arriving next month to compare against the Mignon, and allow me to be more flexible in beans used

Will


----------



## Dunk

Jony said:


> My sub 😎
> 
> View attachment 40064


 This stuff i like crack, swear i could eat a whole tub


----------



## Jony

So bad isn't it. God its pricey, but use it for cycling too, only natural now no gels and other stuff


----------



## Inspector

I wish Mani-life was same price as these. Would buy a kg tub every week 😄


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> So bad isn't it. God its pricey, but use it for cycling too, only natural now no gels and other stuff


 Anti chafing lube? 😬


----------



## Dunk

Jony said:


> So bad isn't it. God its pricey, but use it for cycling too, only natural now no gels and other stuff


 stuff it in dates and you have serious rocket fuel! I use that on long sessions down the climbing wall.


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## catpuccino

Interesting thing with the Neighbourhood coffee....the two bags have arrived with the right name but the wrong tasting notes and varietal information on them 😬 So who knows whats in the bag, I've messaged them to find out.


----------



## lucas

Another Peppina, now let's see if I can make a good one with the 2 😀


----------



## Gavin

D&H sub with some nice new mugs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apr1985

Airscape and a 54mm bottomless portafilter 😀








( not sure why the photos is determined to come out sideways)


----------



## Joe shorrock

catpuccino said:


> Interesting thing with the Neighbourhood coffee....the two bags have arrived with the right name but the wrong tasting notes and varietal information on them 😬 So who knows whats in the bag, I've messaged them to find out.





catpuccino said:


> View attachment 40183


 Yourll be filling up new artwork soon mate


----------



## the_partisan

Well not the postie but ended up buying the LM Linea Mini (yellow) for a really good price though I won't be getting it until August (since I don't have space until we move to the new place). I don't know how well it's regarded here, but I absolutely love the design of it and really looking forward to using it.


----------



## Jony

Machine works but christ they are ugly like my Henry Hoover.


----------



## jazzersi

Beautifully presented delivery from kiss the Hippo 😍


----------



## Jony

Thanks and again.


----------



## grumble

the_partisan said:


> Well not the postie but ended up buying the LM Linea Mini (yellow) for a really good price though I won't be getting it until August (since I don't have space until we move to the new place). I don't know how well it's regarded here, but I absolutely love the design of it and really looking forward to using it.


 I love the look of them. They seem expensive for what they are but it's not a cheap hobby anyway.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Winnings from competition 😁


----------



## Tunn300

A wilfa uniform grinder and an AeroPress. Looking forward to upping my filter game.


----------



## 24774

grumble said:


> I love the look of them. They seem expensive for what they are but it's not a cheap hobby anyway.


 Me too, I like the boxy angles. Bold design choice.


----------



## cuprajake

First try from these guys

Lovely presentation


----------



## catpuccino

Cuprajake said:


> First try from these guys
> 
> Lovely presentation
> 
> View attachment 40348


 Enjoy, top roaster


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah i will, going ro rest them a bit, roasted on 28th

While i use up my blackcat pineapple.

There going through the v60. Not the espresso


----------



## Jony

Hope you used one of my codes.


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah, got discount and free del 😁


----------



## B-Roadie

Postman Pat didn't bring me my first Rave order! 😭


----------



## B-Roadie

And today he delivered!


----------



## Jony

I'm very glad they are not cups😜


----------



## DDoe

Today my Coffee Compass SWEET BOURBON ESPRESSO BLEND - 500G and MAHOGANY ROAST MALABAR HIT - 500G have come out of quarantine (the postie delivered earlier in the week).

I'm particularly looking forward to the Bourbon but will have to wait a few days.

Sorry there's no picture, a couple of plainish brown bags aren't really very interesting 😁.


----------



## CJV8

Furlough reading.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Towels from @MildredM love them 😎


----------



## Jony

These @Joe shorrock


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> These @Joe shorrock
> 
> View attachment 40451


 👌🏻👌🏻👌🏻


----------



## PeterJG57

B-Roadie said:


> And today he delivered!
> 
> View attachment 40377


 Wish I knew where mine has gone. According to Mr/Mrs/Ms Postie, was delivered at 12:08 today. No it wasn't!!


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Redber African mini taster pack for pour over, quite looking forward to trying them!


----------



## CJV8

A second hand Anfim Scody II, and lots of lovely caked coffee on the inside which smelled a bit like BBQ sauce, mmmm.

Sadly it had suffered damage to the lower part of the portafilter holder during shipping. It was well packaged and the damaged piece is pretty substancial so it must have been quite a blow.

A hour or so spent de-crudding it and getting the portafilter fork sort of straightened and it's come up lovely. The shot count is nearly 42,000 however this thing looks brand new, though the burrs are a little dull.


----------



## Jony

Popped to Lidl saw thanks £10 bargain, plenty of uses.


----------



## JennieJ

Received new grinder blades for my refurbed super jolly a couple of days ago and my Acs Minima has now arrived too.

The question is do I unbox the Minima or put the grinder back together first?


----------



## Tunn300

Some new beans for my Wilfa Uniform to plough through and for me to enjoy.


----------



## JennieJ

Went with taking the Minima out of its box and I'm thrilled with it, as soon as I finish putting the grinder together I'm going to test it out.

Also received some motorbike gloves and bike bits in the post, they are for my other lockdown project, refurbing a scooter fingers crossed it passes its mot tomorrow.


----------



## Adam.f

Little order from Rave came and bottled up in shots so I can grab one straight from freezer and grind


----------



## Joe shorrock

Adam.f said:


> Little order from Rave came and bottled up in shots so I can grab one straight from freezer and grind


 I know it's lockdown but you have far too much time on your hands ????


----------



## Adam.f

Joe shorrock said:


> I know it's lockdown but you have far too much time on your hands 😂


 All in the prep!!! :classic_wink:

Really works well for me, I can grab a tube of what I fancy and crack on!!! nice fresh tasting coffee and not disturbing a full bag :good: The tubes will fit a perfect 18-20g of beans

I made sure I did all my chores beforehand :classic_laugh:


----------



## Joe shorrock

Adam.f said:


> All in the prep!!! :classic_wink:
> 
> Really works well for me, I can grab a tube of what I fancy and crack on!!! nice fresh tasting coffee and not disturbing a full bag :good: The tubes will fit a perfect 18-20g of beans
> 
> I made sure I did all my chores beforehand :classic_laugh:


 I single dose in tubes normally, then I freeze vac pac ed coffee in 200g portions sometimes, you grind straight from freezer?


----------



## Adam.f

Joe shorrock said:


> I single dose in tubes normally, then I freeze vac pac ed coffee in 200g portions sometimes, you grind straight from freezer?


 Yeah, you tend to find you need to grind it 1/2 notches finer on the grinder from frozen or with such a small dose it can take about 30 mins to get to room temp, where as a bag of say 200g will be a few hours (depending on place, temp, situ) but to me I have not had any different taste from grinded frozen to room temp beans (this is of course down to personal taste) but I have seen a few people on here do the same and they are happy with it too.


----------



## Adam.f

Joe shorrock said:


> I single dose in tubes normally, then I freeze vac pac ed coffee in 200g portions sometimes, you grind straight from freezer?


https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51340-freezing-beans-recommended-approach/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=735361&embedComment=735361&embedDo=findComment#comment-735361

I know @catpuccino :good: freezes beans a lot!!, so I tried the method and yes works very well for me too.


----------



## garethuk

@Adam.f where did you buy the tubes from?

Edit: sorry just seen it on the thread you linked... here in case anyone wondered

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50ml-plastic-centrifuge-test-tube-vial-container-self-standing-screw-cap-x-10/111049336158?epid=0&hash=item19db0e655e:g:dUEAAOxy0x1TVjiD


----------



## Adam.f

garethuk said:


> @Adam.f where did you buy the tubes from?


 You can buy from Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Plastic-Centrifuge-Container-Standing-Screw/dp/B01M25SJ3G/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=50ml+Plastic+Centrifuge+Test+Tube+Vial&qid=1591174618&sr=8-6

or Ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50ml-plastic-centrifuge-test-tube-vial-container-self-standing-screw-cap-x-10/111049336158?epid=0&hash=item19db0e655e:g:dUEAAOxy0x1TVjiD


----------



## drmarc

This beauty arrived today


----------



## Jony

Great cup


----------



## negativesentiment

drmarc said:


> This beauty arrived today
> 
> View attachment 40560


 Lovely detail on the saucer to match the cup


----------



## GrowlingDog

Just a little thing to keep me happy.


----------



## supersemps

Got myself a Wilfa Svart WSCG-2 grinder... definite upgrade from my Hario mini slim so very happy 🙂and also quite cheap.


----------



## LiquidLogic

Yesterdays delivery, new vst basket and some beans to keep the spirits up while WFH.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## matted

Tunn300 said:


> A wilfa uniform grinder and an AeroPress. Looking forward to upping my filter game.
> View attachment 40287


 Uniform grinder keeps intriguing me, would be interested to see what you think in the coming weeks and months


----------



## Deidre

Adam.f said:


> You can buy from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Plastic-Centrifuge-Container-Standing-Screw/dp/B01M25SJ3G/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=50ml+Plastic+Centrifuge+Test+Tube+Vial&qid=1591174618&sr=8-6
> 
> or Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50ml-plastic-centrifuge-test-tube-vial-container-self-standing-screw-cap-x-10/111049336158?epid=0&hash=item19db0e655e:g:dUEAAOxy0x1TVjiD


 Has anyone tried using small prescription medication bottles, for single dose freezing? I'd guess the smaller ones might be about perfect in size?🤔😳


----------



## Jony

I have used tesco 100s 1000s plastic tubs small ones screw on lids


----------



## Tunn300

matted said:


> Uniform grinder keeps intriguing me, would be interested to see what you think in the coming weeks and months


 Well a week in it's really impressing me so far. A huge upgrade on my Hario Skerton Plus. The grind size is really consistent, single dosing is really helpful and the grind size seems to have a good range. Have taken it pretty fine for an AeroPress and backed off a bit for a v60.

Will let you know after a month or so!


----------



## Adam.f

Deidre said:


> Has anyone tried using small prescription medication bottles, for single dose freezing? I'd guess the smaller ones might be about perfect in size?🤔😳


 I don't see why not, just as long as it is air tight seal and that it holds the amount of beans you want.


----------



## Apr1985

Looking forward to trying this later 😀


----------



## Joe shorrock

Finally bought one


----------



## Joe shorrock

Nice


----------



## Skizz

Apr1985 said:


> Looking forward to trying this later 😀
> 
> View attachment 40616


 Nice! You might want to leave it a few days though as it was only roasted on the 2nd. Got some of the same coming out of the freezer this weekend, been looking forward to it.


----------



## tripleshot

Skizz said:


> Nice! You might want to leave it a few days though as it was only roasted on the 2nd. Got some of the same coming out of the freezer this weekend, been looking forward to it.


 Sorry for the dumb question (you can tell I'm not a coffee connoisseur) but what's the reason for leaving it a few days? Thanks


----------



## Jony

So it can release the co2 gas 10 days is good. I think I'm no roaster


----------



## Apr1985

tripleshot said:


> Sorry for the dumb question (you can tell I'm not a coffee connoisseur) but what's the reason for leaving it a few days? Thanks


 When coffee is freshly roasted it contains a lot of gas which leaks out over the next few days/week. 
If you brew it too soon after roasting you get a gassy coffee which doesn't taste as good as it could.

didn't look at the roast date when i opened it. Into then cupboard it goes ☹


----------



## tripleshot

Right, gotcha. So how long is it best to leave before using? And is it better to keep it in the original bag unopened (which comes with those valves to release gases?)

Thanks


----------



## Jony

Unopened


----------



## DavecUK

Two EM Pinball machines arrived today. 1968 Gottleib Funland and a 1973 Gottlieb Big Brave.


----------



## Skizz

DavecUK said:


> Two EM Pinball machines arrived today. 1968 Gottleib Funland and a 1973 Gottlieb Big Brave.


 Best bedside tables ever!


----------



## DavecUK

Skizz said:


> Best bedside tables ever!


 Yes, I thought I might as well indulge myself, been waiting months for them to be delivered and set up.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee

DavecUK said:


> Two EM Pinball machines arrived today. 1968 Gottleib Funland and a 1973 Gottlieb Big Brave.


 Just your usual everyday delivery then ????.


----------



## Dave double bean

Grinder









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector

Jony said:


> So it can release the co2 gas 10 days is good. I think I'm no roaster


 You know a thing or two for an 'ordinary' forum member 🤣


----------



## Jony

Inspector said:


> You know a thing or two for an 'ordinary' forum member 🤣


 T😂


----------



## PPapa

It's like Christmas all over again


----------



## Dave double bean

Scale checker









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan08

My Red Brick order along with a complementary Guatemalan sample, very nice 😊


----------



## Jony

These


----------



## Dave_E

Two Kg of cheese.

Should keep me going for a few days.


----------



## Burnzy

Postie brought me a fantastic yirg from the fine folks at Dark Arts Coffee. 
Ive just recovered from covid19 and finally have all my taste buds and sense of smell back.


----------



## Fez

Burnzy said:


> Postie brought me a fantastic yirg from the fine folks at Dark Arts Coffee.
> Ive just recovered from covid19 and finally have all my taste buds and sense of smell back.


 That was one of the worst parts of covid, couldn't taste properly for weeks.

It also took my lungs a good month to recover


----------



## catpuccino

Burnzy said:


> Postie brought me a fantastic yirg from the fine folks at Dark Arts Coffee.
> Ive just recovered from covid19 and finally have all my taste buds and sense of smell back.
> 
> View attachment 40749


 Not one I'd have thought would hold up well in milk!


----------



## Burnzy

catpuccino said:


> Not one I'd have thought would hold up well in milk!


 Tastes good to me!


----------



## Burnzy

Fez said:


> That was one of the worst parts of covid, couldn't taste properly for weeks.
> 
> It also took my lungs a good month to recover


 Hope you are feeling better now, i know. So unnerving not being able to taste, i could have bit into a lemon and not known. It was bizarre


----------



## Joe shorrock

Using 25% off ordered from routes in oxford yesterday, roasted and shipped yesterday and I received it this morning! Few for the V60 to test

although going to have to wait few days


----------



## Jony

Like the packaging. Is it Omni roast


----------



## Fez

Burnzy said:


> Hope you are feeling better now, i know. So unnerving not being able to taste, i could have bit into a lemon and not known. It was bizarre


 Yes been a good couple of months now so all good now


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> Like the packaging. Is it Omni roast


 Believe so mate, didn't mention it when I was looking! They were 100g tubes - too see if any good


----------



## Mrboots2u

catpuccino said:


> Not one I'd have thought would hold up well in milk!


 Love me a good YIrg in milk. Different to more traditional coffee preferences but delicious all the same.


----------



## Tunn300

The Brewista Smart Pour 2 kettle. This joins the Wilfa Uniform from a couple of weeks ago and completes the gear for my foray into V60 and AeroPress.


----------



## Joe shorrock

This came few days back to add to my bar, print from 'eye for London prints' on Etsy, got her framed and up on wall, she's a beaut 👍


----------



## MildredM

Joe shorrock said:


> This came few days back to add to my bar, print from 'eye for London prints' on Etsy, got her framed and up on wall, she's a beaut 👍
> 
> View attachment 40788


 Love it! And what an eye for detail - it's great (love the frame too!) 😁


----------



## DavecUK

A bit belated, Postie actually bought it last week...well a big articulated lorry..


----------



## pd53

Got a delivery of beer from Boundary Brewing Belfast as well as my new Gaggia Classic. 
Then an hour or so after I got my Belfast Coffee Roaster coffee hand delivered. Not a bad day!


----------



## Apr1985

Shiny.


----------



## Skizz

First coffee delivery from Hasbean. Red Blend and one each of the Bolivian 'Las Alasitas' and Guatemalan 'El Limon'. Custard and black cherry notes on the Las Alasitas has got my mouth watering!


----------



## Burnzy

I never get to post in here too much. Delivered today from bella barista. Really pleased with it.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Burnzy said:


> I never get to post in here too much. Delivered today from bella barista. Really pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 40929
> 
> 
> View attachment 40930


 Just started following you, looks nice big step up from sage SGP?


----------



## Burnzy

Joe shorrock said:


> Just started following you, looks nice big step up from sage SGP?


 Thank you. Yes, the sage has served me very well, but actually shocked at the quality of this, i got so used to clumps its weird not having them anymore. Can certainly taste it in the cup


----------



## Michael87

2kg of this from moon roast.

And I've just discovered the new small plastic tubs from Sainsbury's hold exactly 100.0g of beans, so that's all going into the freezer.









Edit- that's really unclear! It's Peru Tunki.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Bailies with 15% off tidy


----------



## Jollybean

The Peru-Tunki is one of my favourites also. Very nice flavour. What are the Sainsbury tubs you are using?


----------



## jaffro

Just received some goodies in the post from Crankhouse... Really looking forward to cracking into them!

Also got some greens last week from coffee compass which should be going in the Gene this weekend. Don't think I posted them on here, so here's the whole lot at the moment 😊


----------



## Planty21

Skizz said:


> First coffee delivery from Hasbean. Red Blend and one each of the Bolivian 'Las Alasitas' and Guatemalan 'El Limon'. Custard and black cherry notes on the Las Alasitas has got my mouth watering!
> 
> View attachment 40907


 Believe it or not (well it's probably a lot more common that i'm making it out to be) I had these exact three delivered last week. Would be interested in what you think (especially the Las Alasitas). I'm still getting to grips with my coffee making so would also appreciate what method and ratio/recipe you used just to compare.


----------



## Skizz

Planty21 said:


> Believe it or not (well it's probably a lot more common that i'm making it out to be) I had these exact three delivered last week. Would be interested in what you think (especially the Las Alasitas). I'm still getting to grips with my coffee making so would also appreciate what method and ratio/recipe you used just to compare.


 Ha, you clearly have astonishingly good taste as well then 😄. Will absolutely let you know how I get on but they're going in the freezer tomorrow so will be a few weeks yet. Still got Crankhouse's Pineapple Candy, Granja Esperanza Mandela natural and Finca el Buey to go before I get to these. A tough job but I think I'm bearing up well


----------



## EricC

Not the Postie, drove into town and picked them up directly from the roastery.


----------



## catpuccino

EricC said:


> Not the Postie, drove into town and picked them up directly from the roastery.
> 
> View attachment 40970


 Nearly put that into my last order with them. Sounds a good one.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Been long 6 weeks 😂


----------



## Apr1985

Joe shorrock said:


> Been long 6 weeks 😂
> 
> View attachment 40976


 Your signature is finally true 😂


----------



## Joe shorrock

Apr1985 said:


> Your signature is finally true 😂


 Hahaha 😉😉


----------



## Rhys

Skizz said:


> First coffee delivery from Hasbean. Red Blend and one each of the Bolivian 'Las Alasitas' and Guatemalan 'El Limon'. Custard and black cherry notes on the Las Alasitas has got my mouth watering!
> 
> View attachment 40907


 I've got some El Limon and I found it a bit of a bugger.. Quite a hard bean I think as it stalled my Versalab and haven't had a bean that's spritzed so much before, even though I'm fastidious with my distribution etc. Certainly enjoyed it though. Will see what the LSOL is like, and maybe order something else I like the look of.


----------



## RoyB

This. From Berlin!

For a new member I wonder when I should brew my first v60. Roast date. 5 June. Any recipes?

Excited to try this......


----------



## Skizz

Rhys said:


> I've got some El Limon and I found it a bit of a bugger.. Quite a hard bean I think as it stalled my Versalab and haven't had a bean that's spritzed so much before, even though I'm fastidious with my distribution etc. Certainly enjoyed it though. Will see what the LSOL is like, and maybe order something else I like the look of.


 That's good to know, cheers. Will dunk it in the Aeropress for the first few runs and leave the shots until I'm feeling brave enough. I'm grinding in a Feld 47 so will be interesting to see if have the same problems. Will post in 'What's in your cup' when I get started on it


----------



## Michael87

Jollybean said:


> The Peru-Tunki is one of my favourites also. Very nice flavour. What are the Sainsbury tubs you are using?


 I can't actually find it online, but they have it in store- they are small clear plastic pots and come in packs of 10.


----------



## Skizz

RoyB said:


> This. From Berlin!
> 
> For a new member I wonder when I should brew my first v60. Roast date. 5 June. Any recipes?


 Can't help with recipes but with that roast date leaving it until at least the 15th would be good


----------



## RoyB

Skizz said:


> Can't help with recipes but with that roast date leaving it until at least the 15th would be good


 Thanks Skizz. This will be difficult! But I will follow your advice!


----------



## jaffro

RoyB said:


> Thanks Skizz. This will be difficult! But I will follow your advice!


 For v60 I would have it now. Filter doesn't need as long a rest as espresso. Then you can see how/if the taste develops over time.

There's a huge thread on v60 recipes on the forum, have a search 😊 I'd probably just start with a usual 60-65g per litre and just pick a pouring routine that sounds repeatable.


----------



## truegrace

More beans, finally used all of my panic buy covid 19 stash!


----------



## Jord93

Got these yesterday. Can't wait to try in my new Barista Pro

The Teesside Coffee CO Micro-Roastery based in Redcar. I got it delivered free as in catchment area.


----------



## Apr1985

It's here 🥳


----------



## bangit

Can't wait to try these thanks @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Apr1985 said:


> It's here 🥳
> 
> View attachment 41015


 Wow you scored a Donald Trump special edition.........lucky!!!


----------



## allikat

... A new thermostat for my little baby that tried to do an impression of a steam loco...


----------



## Inspector

Yay! They have arrived. Roasted on 8th and 9th.


----------



## garethuk

truegrace said:


> More beans, finally used all of my panic buy covid 19 stash!
> 
> View attachment 40992


 I really enjoyed their Burundi Mubuga, have also had their recent offering from Peru which was very nice. Not tried those other two yet though.


----------



## Jony

Don't usually order these, will give them another try. One roasted 3rd and one 8th lucky that I need to use them. New stopping power 160mm


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## truegrace

garethuk said:


> I really enjoyed their Burundi Mubuga, have also had their recent offering from Peru which was very nice. Not tried those other two yet though.


 Had to crack into the industrial today as have drank far too much coffee this week, but a bit too early to tell as only roasted on the 8th (but better than no coffee!)


----------



## grumble

Jony said:


> Don't usually order these, will give them another try. One roasted 3rd and one 8th lucky that I need to use them. New stopping power 160mm
> 
> View attachment 41046


 I hope (see what I did there) you have other matching blue parts to go with the anodising on those rotors.


----------



## jaffro

Jony said:


> Don't usually order these, will give them another try. One roasted 3rd and one 8th lucky that I need to use them. New stopping power 160mm
> 
> View attachment 41046


 Nice! I'm a massive fan of Hope (although currently have Avids). Enjoy!


----------



## Skizz

Jony said:


> Don't usually order these, will give them another try. One roasted 3rd and one 8th lucky that I need to use them. New stopping power 160mm


 Nice! Partial to a bit of Hope gear myself. What're they going on?


----------



## Jony

Ridley Fenix.


----------



## govag

Can't seem to upload files, but my niche zero arrived today. It's been a long wait!


----------



## catpuccino

At a whopping £99/kg this 150g beauty is one to make Tony's skin crawl. That said, delivery was included so....who knows.

...

...

*I actually got this from a local cafe for less than what Colonna charge and with Bipedal™️ delivery. Still expensive of course, but generally pleased the Rare selection and since everything everywhere all the time is awful right now I think I'll settle in and enjoy this.


----------



## Jony

Had rare few times had better.


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Had rare few times had better.


 Certainly has ups and downs 😬 The Geisha Oma Natural a few months back was a highlight. I'd like this particular local cafe to keep its lights on, and the words 'Ana Sora' give me fuzzy feelings, so worth a go.


----------



## jaffro

Just got my first coffee from Django in the post. Looking forward to it!

Love a natural in a flat white, so hoping this one hits the spot.

Definitely needs another few days rest, but I'll crack some out for a cheeky filter soon...


----------



## B-Roadie

Stop the clock!


----------



## malling

B-Roadie said:


> Stop the clock!
> 
> View attachment 41273


 I didn't knew grinders could get sexual transmitted diseases, I need to get this ASAP so my EK won't get it or a kid, It would just look odd with a Feld.


----------



## Nicd

Gave in to temptation and the Acaia arrived today!


----------



## fatboyslim

Thanks Dog and Hat! This tastes amazing!


----------



## jaffro

fatboyslim said:


> Thanks Dog and Hat! This tastes amazing!
> 
> View attachment 41310


 Snap!

Although haven't tried it yet...

Thanks @DogandHat 😊


----------



## Jason11

A shiny new burr set.


----------



## DogandHat

fatboyslim said:


> Thanks Dog and Hat! This tastes amazing!
> 
> View attachment 41310


 Glad you're enjoying it... More juicy bangers in the pipeline for next month 😂


----------



## jj-x-ray

A compass delivery









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Triple tasting 125g pack from Hasbean









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector

jj-x-ray said:


> A compass delivery
> 
> View attachment 41331
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


 Rancheros was yum 🤤


----------



## Joe shorrock

Some reactive glaze loveramics


----------



## Jony

Look nice must admit.


----------



## Michael87

Jason11 said:


> A shiny new burr set.


 Good grief that looks chunky. Is that 71mm diameter?


----------



## Jason11

Michael87 said:


> Good grief that looks chunky. Is that 71mm diameter?


Yep.


----------



## B-Roadie

Jason11 said:


> Yep.


 That's a monster. Massive surface area, I imagine bigger than say an 83mm flat.

I wonder if I should be paying more attention to conical grinders. 🤔


----------



## grumble

Joe shorrock said:


> Some reactive glaze loveramics


 From coffee-box?


----------



## Joe shorrock

grumble said:


> From coffee-box?


 Yep got discount from few weeks back, took an age to come thou


----------



## jj-x-ray

Inspector said:


> Rancheros was yum


My fav from compass... So well balanced for a mahogany roast

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## grumble

Joe shorrock said:


> Yep got discount from few weeks back, took an age to come thou


 Ta, they don't have the sizes I want unfortunately. Glad they turned up eventually !


----------



## Joe shorrock

grumble said:


> Ta, they don't have the sizes I want unfortunately. Glad they turned up eventually !


 You looking for caps n tulips?


----------



## grumble

Joe shorrock said:


> You looking for caps n tulips?


 I'd like the 250 and 150 egg ones in night sky

BTW anyone got any other recommendations for coffee compass? The Ranchero sounds good.


----------



## B-Roadie

First Square Mile coffee. Pretty fresh but will have to crack into it today as it's all that's left in the cupboard!


----------



## Dave double bean

New grinder









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## mmmatron

...and this from the forum's #1 supplier of bespoke bar towels. Thanks M!


----------



## Dave double bean

That's a big box just for a towel

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Roadie

Dave double bean said:


> New grinder
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 Pleased to see you're getting sorted now after your bad luck a couple of weeks back. I like that colourway too ????


----------



## Fez

mmmatron said:


>


 That was nice and quick


----------



## mmmatron

Less than a week! They had issues with the mirror finish on pro's front panel so they got brushed and used for the of DE1+ orders. Lucky me!


----------



## Joe shorrock

mmmatron said:


> Less than a week! They had issues with the mirror finish on pro's front panel so they got brushed and used for the of DE1+ orders. Lucky me!


 How come your changing your machine from the v to the decent? 🤟🏻


----------



## mmmatron

Joe shorrock said:


> How come your changing your machine from the v to the decent?


I watched a demo of the v1.3 with the new group head function and got hooked in. Big decision to change from the V, it's been absolutely amazing. I've just set it up, it takes up half the counter space of the big V.


----------



## Jony

Well get some pics up soon and let me know how you get on.


----------



## filthynines

mmmatron said:


> I watched a demo of the v1.3 with the new group head function and got hooked in. Big decision to change from the V, it's been absolutely amazing. I've just set it up, it takes up half the counter space of the big V.


 Welcome to the club! You're about to have a lot of fun and a lot of caffeine!


----------



## mmmatron

Expected the first shot to be a bit rubbish but it blew my mind. It was so bright and tasty. Can't wait to get stuck in properly!


----------



## catpuccino

I think even the fiercest critics of Decent can hardly argue with the size/form factor. Very neat.


----------



## mmmatron

catpuccino said:


> I think even the fiercest critics of Decent can hardly argue with the size/form factor. Very neat.


Don't think I've ever had such a compact setup.


----------



## catpuccino

mmmatron said:


> Don't think I've ever had such a compact setup.


 If you happen to have a pic next to the V would love to see the scale comparison


----------



## Border_all

mmmatron said:


> Don't think I've ever had such a compact setup.


 That looks amazing and for my eyes better than the images on the web site. Congratulations


----------



## Border_all

*
ECM Mechanika V Slim Received today from Bella Barista much smaller than my former machine the La Spaziale mini vivaldi 2. Got a naked portafilter as well a bit of a learning curve now.
*


----------



## mmmatron

catpuccino said:


> If you happen to have a pic next to the V would love to see the scale comparison


I'll do that before the V goes


----------



## Inspector

mmmatron said:


> Don't think I've ever had such a compact setup.


 Must be the most expensive corner in the home ????


----------



## xpresso

My final chip in .... dun't forget to change your profile 😊... Jon.


----------



## facboy

Very exciting 😛


----------



## Philip HN

Wait for it....


----------



## Philip HN

Eureka Helios 80. Currently too smitten to find much to say...


----------



## B-Roadie

Philip HN said:


> Eureka Helios 80. Currently too smitten to find much to say...
> 
> View attachment 41408


 OOOoooooOoOoOooooo....😍


----------



## grumble

What are the coloured block thingies? Some nice new machines here, jealous!


----------



## facboy

grumble said:


> What are the coloured block thingies? Some nice new machines here, jealous!


 it was a joke, they are called 'dienes' i think, a teaching aid for primary school maths. still looking after kids at home .


----------



## B-Roadie

facboy said:


> it was a joke, they are called 'dienes' i think, a teaching aid for primary school maths. still looking after kids at home .


 Great for teaching the metric system.

Kind of falls apart for Imperial 😂


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## Dave_E

On Monday I remembered a discount code that those nice people at Rave sent me a couple of weeks ago.

I got rather carried away with my shopping, got a Filter lovers bundle, an Espresso lovers bundle, and a couple of extra packs for good luck, eight packs total, that's 2 Kg of beans to grind with my Porlex mini.

Delivered yesterday, roasted two days earlier, so I Keep them till next week before I open the first pack.


----------



## xpresso

Dave_E said:


> On Monday I remembered a discount code that those nice people at Rave sent me a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I got rather carried away with my shopping, got a Filter lovers bundle, an Espresso lovers bundle, and a couple of extra packs for good luck, eight packs total, that's 2 Kg of beans to grind with my Porlex mini.
> 
> Delivered yesterday, roasted two days earlier, so I Keep them till next week before I open the first pack.
> 
> View attachment 41456


 Just in case you are susceptible to cramp and impatient to satisfy your taste buds, remove the grinder handle and use a battery drill 😉.

jon.


----------



## Apr1985

Not postie but a friend delivered a freshly printed sage to Niche adapter 😀


----------



## Joe shorrock

First time try for me, seen good things, even better with 20% n free shipping 🤩


----------



## Jony

tightarse @Joe shorrock


----------



## B-Roadie

Joe shorrock said:


> First time try for me, seen good things, even better with 20% n free shipping 🤩
> 
> View attachment 41463


 Seen these pop up on here a couple of times recently. Will have to take a look!


----------



## Border_all

Received my temperature sensor today. Smaller than I expected easy fit though not fond of the plastic compression ferrel Certainly found warm up time takes longer than the manual claimed but not a shock


----------



## catpuccino

Border_all said:


> Certainly found warm up time takes longer than the manual claimed but not a shock


 For the Mechanika? You're looking at 30-45 mins at least, don't know what the manual for these say.


----------



## Border_all

catpuccino said:


> For the Mechanika? You're looking at 30-45 mins at least, don't know what the manual for these say.


 20 minutes or once boiler pressure is 1.2 bars think 45 is definitely a good ball park guide👍


----------



## catpuccino

Border_all said:


> 20 minutes or once boiler pressure is 1.2 bars think 45 is definitely a good ball park guide👍


 Yeah no way the machine is thermostable after 20 minutes, you'll be able to tell the difference feeling the group head at 20 minutes and again at 45 minutes. Should be so hot you can barely touch it.


----------



## cuprajake

Double delivery from @Black Cat Coffee

Mignon and pineapple candy


----------



## catpuccino

Thanks @BlackCatCoffee, look forward to trying these in a few days.


----------



## Wha burst the ba

[/img]testing to see if it works. Out with the old, in with the new!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicd

Looks great! When did you order the Feld?


----------



## Nicd

Wha burst the ba said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 When did you order the Feld?


----------



## Jony

End of last week or Wednesday can't remember.


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Nicd said:


> Looks great! When did you order the Feld?


Hi there. It took about 8 days to arrive the 65 miles from Edinburgh. Auto receipt for payment and nothing else!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersemps

Hopefully this will be tasty. Discount code also if anybody wants to use it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicd

Wha burst the ba said:


> Hi there. It took about 8 days to arrive the 65 miles from Edinburgh. Auto receipt for payment and nothing else!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'll keep nice and patient then. Only ordered on Wednesday and it'll be coming just a little bit further. Enjoy!


----------



## B-Roadie

supersemps said:


> Hopefully this will be tasty. Discount code also if anybody wants to use it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you! Have been wanting to give these guys a bash, no excuses with that. Also ordered the Burundi amongst others.


----------



## Jony

Just zoom in and use his code🤣🤣


----------



## Joe shorrock

Someone can have mine aswell not you @Jony


----------



## SamuelG

New grinder from @BlackCatCoffee.

Even the first half decent shot tasted better compared to my old Iberital MC2!!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

SamuelG said:


> New grinder from @BlackCatCoffee.
> 
> Even the first half decent shot tasted better compared to my old Iberital MC2!!
> 
> View attachment 41663


 Lovely set up. Enjoy it!


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> Someone can have mine aswell not you @Jony


 Ok I will remember that when I get my email dispatch 😎😎


----------



## jaffro

Couple of things came in the post today... And both with free samples!

Think I have about 8 different coffees in now, I'm feeling a big cupping session this weekend.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Got these for half price, what a steal!

sorry @jaffro @Jony 😂👍


----------



## Border_all

Joe shorrock said:


> Got these for half price, what a steal!
> 
> sorry @jaffro @Jony 😂👍
> 
> View attachment 41675


 Now that is a deal 👍


----------



## Fez

Joe shorrock said:


> Got these for half price, what a steal!
> 
> sorry @jaffro @Jony 😂👍
> 
> View attachment 41675


 Care to share how?


----------



## B-Roadie

Joe shorrock said:


> Got these for half price, what a steal!
> 
> sorry @jaffro @Jony 😂👍
> 
> View attachment 41675





Fez said:


> Care to share how?


 What he said! 👆

Postie just dropped these off.

I have nothing else left & desperate for a brew. These were only roasted yesterday.😬


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

I got a little white Fellow Atmos to keep my white Niche company. Bit of elbow grease required to seal it each time however the button press air release is pretty satisfying.


----------



## Jony

Your defo on my block list if you carry on.

@Joe shorrock


----------



## Joe shorrock

Fez said:


> Care to share how?


 I got them from notes website( London based) they were doing a 25% sale for Father's Day, so that would make them £170, then I had a code for the website, so I tried it on top of the sale and it worked, so they worked out at £128 delivered, tried to tell as many peeps but literally after I ordered them I believe they realised there mistake and took the code I had down 😂 so bit lucky really! 👌🏻


----------



## Joe shorrock

Fez said:


> Care to share how?


----------



## Fez

Joe shorrock said:


> View attachment 41689


 Well done! Really good score you got there


----------



## HBLP

Haven't posted on the forum in a few weeks I think, but I received this at the end of last week (the grinder!). Loving the flavour I get from this, it blows my previous grinder (Lido E, which I loved!) out of the water. Unfortunately don't have my favourite beans on hand, picked up the 'bonanza blend' from Bonanza coffee (well I picked it up from a nearby cafe that uses those beans) as my other beans are either resting or on their way via post. But even with these beans that I don't really like (they have always struck me as too dark roasted and not as nice as other beans I've had from Bonanza which I've loved) I'm getting such an improvement in flavour. It's difficult to articulate but I feel like what I read from others about larger flat burrs rings true - the flavours seem more 'separable' and less 'cloudy', with the slight bitterness and sourness I would still get on even my good shots basically just gone.

Thanks to @pj.walczak who I bought this from. Wonderful guy and the most honest, kind transaction I've ever had.


----------



## pj.walczak

Enjoy!


----------



## Jony

This for my Mavic Mini. And this.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> This for my Mavic Mini. And this.
> 
> View attachment 41701
> 
> 
> View attachment 41726


 Thought you already got one


----------



## Jony

I have it's the sanitisation kit, hope dave doesn't read this he won't be pleased 🤣🤣


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> I have it's the sanitisation kit, hope dave doesn't read this he won't be pleased 🤣🤣


 If I tag him will I be on the block list 😂


----------



## Border_all

Thank you @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Border_all said:


> Thank you @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> View attachment 41744


 I am glad you managed to get it after my recommendation. They were the last two bags.

Thanks


----------



## Border_all

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I am glad you managed to get it after my recommendation. They were the last two bags.
> 
> Thanks


 Will you be stocking again then ?


----------



## truegrace

Jony said:


> I have it's the sanitisation kit, hope dave doesn't read this he won't be pleased 🤣🤣


 THat reminds me I need to order one as well, must be coming up for a filter change soon so best get it ordered (and another set of spare filters!)


----------



## truegrace

Just had my coffee delivery, went from none to plenty, and dogandhat sub on the way!


----------



## Jony

truegrace said:


> THat reminds me I need to order one as well, must be coming up for a filter change soon so best get it ordered (and another set of spare filters!)


 Depends where you live, I'm not going to say, but I re set mine 🤣😜


----------



## truegrace

Near rave, so my tap water is shocking being in cotswolds, don't suppose there is any discount codes for osmio kicking about!?



Jony said:


> Depends where you live, I'm not going to say, but I re set mine 🤣😜


----------



## Jony

They are only £23


----------



## truegrace

New set of filters as well makes it 80ish, every penny counts 😂 more I can spend on coffee


----------



## Jony

Quite few today but this for people who know.


----------



## Fez

Jony said:


> Quite few today but this for people who know.
> 
> View attachment 41760


 Nice! I've been using a couche and then baking a pizza stone. Let us know how you get on with those


----------



## Jony

What is it😎🤣

I will do.


----------



## Border_all

Jony said:


> What is it😎🤣
> 
> I will do.


 It's a hob.... people use them for cooking 😂😂😂


----------



## Jony

I really don't want to swear 🤣🤣


----------



## Saltydog

Jony said:


> Quite few today but this for people who know.
> 
> View attachment 41760


 For your BBQ


----------



## supersemps

New Hasbean delivery. Looking forward to trying this after my recent craft house order ️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Jony Baguette baking sheet? 🥖 🇫🇷


----------



## Fez

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Jony Baguette baking sheet? 🥖 🇫🇷


 It's the easy way out. That's what it is!


----------



## Northern_Monkey

We have been adopted by a very naughty but lovely neighbourhood cat during lockdown, couldn't resist getting a barista cat t-shirt as she is the spitting image of it...


----------



## 9719

I ordered from three different company's on Sunday eve & Monday morning with all goods arriving here by Wednesday 24th...fantastic from all concerned considering the situation... in no particular order they were,
1 https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/ an aeropress, about time to, if the first brew with curve's lsol is anything to go by there's lots to look forward to
2 https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/single-origin/brazil/ a kilo
3 https://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product/tanzania-edelweiss-estate-golden-honey/ and some
traditional english-breakfast-tea/


----------



## mmmatron

Be rude not too...


----------



## truegrace

And the dog and hat is here 😊

@DogandHat don't suppose you know the roast date on the rabbit hole? Can't see anything on the bag, just need to plan my opening order!


----------



## Border_all

New motta 58mm thank you @BlackCatCoffee


----------



## truegrace

Border_all said:


> New motta 58mm thank you @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> View attachment 41804


 That looks nice, might need to get me one of those!

Out of stock! @Black Cat Coffee - any idea when you are getting more in?


----------



## Border_all

truegrace said:


> That looks nice, might need to get me one of those!


 Plus it works lol. My ECM portafilter handle is angled this stops me having downhill baskets 😁


----------



## garethuk

Excited to see these arrive today...


----------



## Jony

At last


----------



## Border_all

Jony said:


> At last
> 
> View attachment 41837


 Okay so what have you got. Guessing not a packing crate 😂😂


----------



## jaffro

Also received my sub from @DogandHat 😊

I've got a filter sub, so got slightly different beans, but still omni roasts, so I'll try them for both!


----------



## Nicd

The highs and the not so highs...

Got a Feld 47 through today. It's incredible and, with my previous hand grinder being a Hario Slim, I'm finally seeing how great they can be.

And later that morning, with my birthday at the weekend, I received a Pact delivery that I most certainly did not order. Thinking I'd just spotted the rabbit rather than I'm pulling up a chair at the Hatter's Tea Party, my colleagues generously and thoughtfully treated me to some coffee gifts. Coffee is dark. The beans are ground....

If the Feld could cry...


----------



## Deidre

Nicd said:


> The highs and the not so highs...
> 
> Got a Feld 47 through today. It's incredible and, with my previous hand grinder being a Hario Slim, I'm finally seeing how great they can be.
> 
> And later that morning, with my birthday at the weekend, I received a Pact delivery that I most certainly did not order. Thinking I'd just spotted the rabbit rather than I'm pulling up a chair at the Hatter's Tea Party, my colleagues generously and thoughtfully treated me to some coffee gifts. Coffee is dark. The beans are ground....
> 
> If the Feld could cry...
> 
> View attachment 41856
> 
> 
> View attachment 41857


 Your colleagues are a very kind & thoughtful bunch.... hats off to them!👍🥰 Ground or not, dark or not... get that coffee into a moka pot, pronto, & tell them you loved it 😀


----------



## Nicd

Best work present I've ever had -it really is all relative!


----------



## Deidre

Nicd said:


> -it really is all relative!


 so true!☺


----------



## grumble

No pics but I got dog and hat (4 bags) and indoy coffee box (2 bags) subs today, woop!


----------



## Tunn300

My delivery of 6 flat white cups and saucers arrived from Acme. They are beautiful.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> At last
> 
> View attachment 41837


 Big dogggg


----------



## Jony

Back Cruncher, My back is still bad. Will wake up tomorrow like I have been run over😂


----------



## B-Roadie

Jony said:


> Back Cruncher, My back is still bad. Will wake up tomorrow like I have been run over😂


 But what is it???!!!


----------



## Inspector

Jony said:


> At last
> 
> View attachment 41837


 Dont tell me it is Ventus


----------



## Jony

Rather have a L.R haha


----------



## Fez

Inspector said:


> Dont tell me it is Ventus


 That's one ugly machine


----------



## B-Roadie

Vostock 2 group? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Nicd said:


> The highs and the not so highs...
> Got a Feld 47 through today. It's incredible and, with my previous hand grinder being a Hario Slim, I'm finally seeing how great they can be.
> 
> And later that morning, with my birthday at the weekend, I received a Pact delivery that I most certainly did not order. Thinking I'd just spotted the rabbit rather than I'm pulling up a chair at the Hatter's Tea Party, my colleagues generously and thoughtfully treated me to some coffee gifts. Coffee is dark. The beans are ground....
> 
> If the Feld could cry...
> <img alt="IMG_20200625_140346_compress17.thumb.jpg.6d29dd0f221807902e1b14e598829bdb.jpg" data-fileid="41856" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/IMG_20200625_140346_compress17.thumb.jpg.6d29dd0f221807902e1b14e598829bdb.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> <img alt="IMG_20200625_140332_compress31.thumb.jpg.3ac6fb4f084bbad840030bb0f4a1ef67.jpg" data-fileid="41857" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_06/IMG_20200625_140332_compress31.thumb.jpg.3ac6fb4f084bbad840030bb0f4a1ef67.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Loving my Feld47. As soon as I opened the tube Still trying to dial it in!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> At last
> 
> View attachment 41837


 Prob just bricks ain't it tbh


----------



## B-Roadie

Joe shorrock said:


> Prob just bricks ain't it tbh


 Only three screws holding that ACS logo on. Not how I'd have done it. 🤔


----------



## catpuccino

Six of these Acme tulip 170ml cups in grey. Thought I'd put some effort in for a picture then let the milk topple out so fk it.


----------



## Jony

I asked Paolo for some a while he put some in for me, I really like these. I like the shape.


----------



## Mrco1

My ACME tulip cups in green arrived wooo. Now the wait for my coffee begins....


----------



## supersemps

A Kalita Caffe Uno arrived from Hasbean. Thought it looked fun so I got it and it also included filters that I needed for my Monmouth size 1 cone (shown for comparison). The Kalita filters are bit smaller and slightly different angle than the Filtropa size 1 but they sit in just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracked_bean

Like many others I jumped on the acme trend. Very happy with them!








I have been practicing my owls.. this one came out ok but didn't get the left ear right and forgot the feet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Roadie

Missed the Acme boat unfortunately 😭

Postie just dropped these off. All roasted on the 25th but may take a little while to get through. Should I freeze some or just leave bagged in the cupboard?


----------



## Dave double bean

Mahlgut









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Power Freak

supersemps said:


> A Kalita Caffe Uno arrived from Hasbean. Thought it looked fun so I got it and it also included filters that I needed for my Monmouth size 1 cone (shown for comparison). The Kalita filters are bit smaller and slightly different angle than the Filtropa size 1 but they sit in just fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I used to use an uno for work, they're fun little brewers! Word of warning don't try and fill them with one of those instant boiling water taps... You'll burn your hands and spill your coffee, a bad day all round.


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Looking forward to having these 🤟🏻😎🤟🏻


----------



## GrowlingDog

A delivery from Dog and Hat yesterday.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

Just picked up a 2015 V2 Gaggia Classic Espresso machine from the PO!

Well packaged and looks in great condition, if a bit dirty under the collar.

I'll pull it apart, service it, clean it and see how she blows


----------



## Bicky

1Zpresso JX Pro!









Initial impressions are really good, this thing is well built and solid! First go choked the machine, second was pretty much spot on, but third, at the same grind setting, was a good bit quicker. Not sure what happened, possibly just needs more beans put through it?

I'll write up some more thoughts once I've used it a bit longer. 😎


----------



## Border_all

Jony said:


> I asked Paolo for some a while he put some in for me, I really like these. I like the shape.
> 
> View attachment 41920
> 
> 
> View attachment 41921


 Looks good but that was a big crate for your acquisition 👍


----------



## DavecUK

Border_all said:


> Looks good but that was a big crate for your acquisition 👍


 Not really when you think of how the couriers treat things, you probably need something like that to get unbroken glasses from Italy!


----------



## Jony

Border_all said:


> Looks good but that was a big crate for your acquisition 👍


 A new table 🤔 for the glasses.


----------



## Dave double bean

Beans









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizz

First order with Craft House, which is a bit slack of me as they're only just down the road, as in, 'cycle past a few times a month' down the road.


----------



## Skizz

B-Roadie said:


> Missed the Acme boat unfortunately 😭
> 
> Postie just dropped these off. All roasted on the 25th but may take a little while to get through. Should I freeze some or just leave bagged in the cupboard?


 Probably best to rest anything you're planning to use for espresso for 10-14 days, 4-7 if brewing. Anything you don't think will get started within 4 weeks then squeeze the air out through the valve, tape the valves and then freeze them. I write on the bags the roast date and date frozen, then the date I take them out of the freezer.


----------



## Jony

These.


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> These.
> 
> View attachment 41983


 heard that ethiopian meant to be nice


----------



## Border_all

Couple new bits


----------



## nufc1

Not all picked up today but what a great selection for espresso and brewed I've got currently from my Dog and Hat and Colonna subs!


----------



## jaffro

nufc1 said:


> Not all picked up today but what a great selection for espresso and brewed I've got currently from my Dog and Hat and Colonna subs!
> 
> View attachment 41991


 I just did a big cupping session and had the 3 dog & hat ones (roost and rabbit hole from my sub, bought the Gardelli separately).

They're all awesome and totally different. You've got a cracking variety there!


----------



## Border_all

Post man was kind today 2 new toys


----------



## cuprajake

Ready for some blinging


----------



## Jony

You do like the hard route🤪


----------



## cuprajake

Some of us have a budget 😂


----------



## Jony

So do I! Beans on toast


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> So do I! Beans on toast


 Mmm could go for that right about now. Worcester sauce and too much cheese though or you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Jony

Have both and I use very mature cheese


----------



## Fez

catpuccino said:


> Mmm could go for that right about now. Worcester sauce and too much cheese though or you're doing it wrong.


 Masala beans on toast is where it's at!


----------



## cuprajake

When ace Ventura delivers your parcel 🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## DavecUK

Cuprajake said:


> Ready for some blinging
> 
> View attachment 42074


 holy shit what are you going to use that on!!!!


----------



## cuprajake

im going to test it on a small area of the back, it was recommended, if it has any compound in it, i wont use it, ill bring something home from work,

why @DavecUK do you not recommend it?


----------



## DavecUK

That metal polish contains 20-30% of this substance.

https://www.britannica.com/science/calcined-alumina

It will haze and completely feck up mirror finishes, remove thin chrome and haze it, never ever use on a brushed finish, really don't take it near an espresso machine...unless the machine is already so bad anything e.g. even 800 wet and dry paper would be an improvement!

I've seen Mirror finish machines with a Minor scratch completely buggered by polishes like that!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Cuprajake said:


> im going to test it on a small area of the back, it was recommended, if it has any compound in it, i wont use it, ill bring something home from work,
> why @DavecUK do you not recommend it?


There's no need to use anything other than water and a microfibre cloth on a coffee machine.


----------



## Dave double bean

La Pav....









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean

Eureka rubber mat and tamp stand which is useless for bottomless portafilter









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasj

Very nice and thick walls too!


----------



## cuprajake

The good

Thanks @MildredM


----------



## cuprajake

And the bad 🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️ ffs 😠😂😭


----------



## jazzersi

Cuprajake said:


> And the bad 🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️ ffs 😠😂😭
> 
> View attachment 42116


 Hadn't you only just got the Sage??


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah haha


----------



## cuprajake

Here it is finally
View attachment 42123


----------



## CantChipForCoffee

Cuprajake said:


> Here it is finally
> View attachment 42123


 Looks great what model is it, can't make it out?


----------



## cuprajake

Its a la macatec elba 1

Its rehashed in the US as a 969 coffee elba

Basic machine but works well, being used needs a new group seal, and a back flush as its leaking from the group and the pf not locking in propper.

Im very impressed with the difference in steaming.


----------



## nicholasj

Dave double bean said:


> La Pav....
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 Very nice clean and uncluttered set up.


----------



## Dave double bean

Added a mat under the grinder to make it cleaner, easier to catch the stray grinds, purpose made for this grinder









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasj

Cuprajake said:


> im going to test it on a small area of the back, it was recommended, if it has any compound in it, i wont use it, ill bring something home from work,
> 
> why @DavecUK do you not recommend it?


 https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/products/method-stainless-steel-cleaner/080414-40926-40927

this is good


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Cuprajake - Shame about the panels from the packing, you can't tell from the front though in your pics. Glad you are liking the extra steam oomph!

Can you take of the panels easily, sure I've seen a thread somewhere that a forum member used blocks and clamps to straighten them?

I might get carried away though, so potentially left well alone if the coffee is nice...😉


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah ive already bent them back, im a panelbeater by trade 😂

First cup this morning was a success, no group leak and the vent i cleaned last night now works hahs


----------



## olivier

Just received a grinder.

Excited to compare it against the Niche but this will have to wait until this weekend. In any case one of these two should find their way on the for sale section of the forum in the next few months!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuprajake

Cue 15 pms about the niche 😂😂


----------



## olivier

To be honest, the Niche might be the one I'll keep! That being said after a quick test shot, it's hard not to love the Monolith: really quiet, and super fluffy, even grind. Whether that translates to a better cup of coffee is my main concern though, so if a £2000 grinder can't beat a £500 one...


----------



## PPapa

Shall I PM you about Monolith then...


----------



## Fez

PPapa said:


> Shall I PM you about Monolith then...


 Basically either way he's not going to have trouble selling up 😂


----------



## Deegee

Our Postie handed me a package with 500g of Chocolate Point and a new IMS 16/20g basket sent yesterday from @Black Cat Coffee, the basket is due for a test run in the morning, but I'll have to wait to try the beans which are new one for me, but let's be honest waiting is always hard when you have something new you want to try. 😉


----------



## cuprajake

Joe frex paper weight


----------



## Superneat

Gaggia arrived on the Monday & La Pavoni arrived on the Tuesday. Wife was not impressed 😄


----------



## RoyB

you are my hero!


----------



## ronan08

Superneat said:


> Gaggia arrived on the Monday & La Pavoni arrived on the Tuesday. Wife was not impressed 😄
> 
> View attachment 42166
> 
> 
> View attachment 42167


 What are you plans for the two, mods etc?


----------



## Superneat

ronan08 said:


> What are you plans for the two, mods etc?


 For the gaggia first up is a bottomless portafilter & non pressurised basket (it only came with pressurised ones) and adjust the OPV. Need to get a tamper & grinder. Don't think I'll PID it tbh.

For the La Pavoni, it's going to be a long road, haven't even tried a shot, nor will I for a while. Tested to see it's working, which it is, but it desperately needs a service. So I'll strip it down, clean it up and replace every seal and gasket, lube it up and see how she goes then.

First upgrades will be new portafilter & basket and down the road change out the handle and boiler/steam wand knobs for wooden ones. There is a small bit of rust under the drip tray so that will need to be looked at too. All fun and games 😄


----------



## CameramanM9

"So what would you like for your birthday?"

Birthday treat to myself from the children, storage and reading!


----------



## cuprajake

Service items


----------



## Rhys

Bag of beans from @Black Cat Coffee









Just resisting trying them straight away..


----------



## Caffeine fan

Latest delivery from Craft House - really enjoying their beans at the moment. Got a weeks supply next before I dive in.


----------



## olivier

Got my first craft house order in today, and while the packaging looks lovely, having a total of 4 fairly large sheets of colour-printed high quality paper (one for each coffee and two vouchers) seems a bit wasteful. Especially as all the relevant info about the beans is printed on the package itself already.
(... says the guy using Lockhills in his espresso machine)

Looking forward to trying them though!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez

Caffeine fan said:


> Latest delivery from Craft House - really enjoying their beans at the moment. Got a weeks supply next before I dive in.
> 
> View attachment 42243


 The Sao Luiz was excellent!


----------



## Joe shorrock

Acme drop! 👌🏻👌🏻


----------



## ronan08

Joe shorrock said:


> Acme drop! 👌🏻👌🏻
> 
> View attachment 42249


 You please my OCD!


----------



## HaroldP

Well he didn't bring me coffee this time anyway


----------



## AndyDClements

Those are fantastic, I used mine recently to sharpen the blades of a tree chipper, it gave a finish that was every bit as good as an old fashioned oil stone (a fine one at that) but in little more time than an electric grinder takes. Drills are also great done that way, but the jigs are a bit expensive.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Little something from Ireland


----------



## cuprajake

Cool little gadget

Magnetic too


----------



## cuprajake




----------



## Burnzy

New basket 👊🏻


----------



## a_aa

This:









Going to let it rest 'til the end of next week. Hope the weather will be nice for an iced coffee by then, Kenyans are usually great for that purpose


----------



## Inspector

Cuprajake said:


> Cool little gadget
> 
> Magnetic too
> 
> View attachment 42283


 How does magnet works on a brass portafilter?


----------



## cuprajake

Magic


----------



## CantChipForCoffee

> 6 minutes ago, Cuprajake said:
> 
> Magic


 You didn't say "ta-da"


----------



## cuprajake

I was going to go for a shazam😂


----------



## Inspector

> 30 minutes ago, Cuprajake said:
> 
> Magic


 Very nice 😁


----------



## cuprajake

Thats a stock basket, doesn't work on the ims 😂


----------



## Rapid

Absolutely fantastic service from Jake.


----------



## RoyB




----------



## cuprajake

Shame this didnt come when i had the sage 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Nicd

A way to finally store everything in one place. I ordered this in April and it arrived as part of a mass flat pack delivery. Feels great to have everything in one place!


----------



## Flyingdoc93

New Gaggia bottomless portafilter and 18g VST basket!

any tips for getting started?


----------



## garethuk

Looking forward to trying this month's subscription arrival...


----------



## Karlos

My first Black Cat delivery, I'll rest them for 7-10 days, looking forward to trying both of these 😁


----------



## hotmetal

Snap! Except it's not my first. I'm loving the Guji Bochessi and this is my 2nd kilo. The pineapple candy is just to satisfy my curiosity.









___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Blue_Cafe

https://www.edesiaespress.com/gaggia-58mm-14g-double-shot-replacement-portafilter-basket-espresso-machine/


----------



## spasypaddy

also 2 bags from black cat! gonna let them rest until friday and then crack them open


----------



## NJD1977

Not tried this before. Some Black Cat Signature Blend.


----------



## Jack_Loves_Joe

Just cupped this delicious coffee. Any IMM subscribers out there want to resurrect the thread?


----------



## JamesMac

Jack_Loves_Joe said:


> Just cupped this delicious coffee. Any IMM subscribers out there want to resurrect the thread?
> 
> View attachment 42402


 Damn, i just ordered 8 bags from them and didn't spot that one. the thought of Bakewell tart is making me hungry haha


----------



## filthynines

@Nicd Is that shelving backboard freestanding? It looks good - I want something similar.


----------



## Apr1985

Finally some nice water. 
reasonably hard round Oxford. Has a Bestmax X which will last about 4 months I think then will fit a V which should last the year.


----------



## supersemps

Jack_Loves_Joe said:


> Just cupped this delicious coffee. Any IMM subscribers out there want to resurrect the thread?
> <img alt="20200706_161022.thumb.jpg.06e502f3bef1a0c27ca663159ff23f64.jpg" data-fileid="42402" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/20200706_161022.thumb.jpg.06e502f3bef1a0c27ca663159ff23f64.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I just finished a bag of that up today. It didn't do anything for me at all which was quite disappointing. Just found it a bit lacking. You obviously enjoyed it!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicd

filthynines said:


> @Nicd Is that shelving backboard freestanding? It looks good - I want something similar.


 It's wall mounted and available from IKEA-the range is called Skadis.

James Hoffman had something similar in some of his recent videos. I'd like to think I thought of the idea first but, when it looks this good, not sure it's worth arguing about ...


----------



## Jack_Loves_Joe

supersemps said:


> I just finished a bag of that up today. It didn't do anything for me at all which was quite disappointing. Just found it a bit lacking. You obviously enjoyed it!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My wife made me cup it blind and literally taped some paper over the tasting notes and handed me the bag! Below is what I wrote during the cupping. I didn't really pick up on the almond/frangipane, but I especially enjoyed the interplay between the sharp acidity (blackcurrant), the biscuity body, and the long sweet milk chocolately finish. I'm looking forward to seeing how it works in the V60 and Aeropress over the coming days.


----------



## cuprajake

My pallet isnt that sophisticated,

Im still at the "tastes like coffee" stage 😂🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## Dave_E

Cuprajake said:


> My pallet isnt that sophisticated,
> 
> Im still at the "tastes like coffee" stage 😂🤦🏻‍♀️


 Still dunking milk chocolate digestives in his coffee! 👍

(Did his wife give him blackcurrant tea for his "blind cupping"?)


----------



## Jack_Loves_Joe

Dave_E said:


> Still dunking milk chocolate digestives in his coffee! 👍
> 
> (Did his wife give him blackcurrant tea for his "blind cupping"?)


 She does actually quite like blackcurrant tea, but I promise I ground the beans myself! 😂


----------



## Karlos

This dropped onto my format this morning 👍😁


----------



## Batian

More like what the Postie will deliver to.... .............you know who you are!

Although a few bags went to mainland Europe, this is believed to be the only bag in the UK.


----------



## supersemps

My craft house order finally arrived










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyB




----------



## Jack_Loves_Joe

RoyB said:


> View attachment 42470


 Nice! Got mine a few weeks ago, probably one of the best things I've ever unboxed!


----------



## Stu Beck

Really didn't need these, but they look great and were a bargain  got some new beans coming soon so could use for a stylish cupping!

Thanks for the tip on here 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Beck

These were actually left on my doorstep this afternoon...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyB

Cuprajake said:


> Shame this didnt come when i had the sage 🤦🏻‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 42329


 Just ordered another....got too big first by mistake!

What machine did you get?



Cuprajake said:


> Shame this didnt come when i had the sage 🤦🏻‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 42329


----------



## RoyB

Cuprajake said:


> Here it is finally
> View attachment 42123


 That one.....nice


----------



## cuprajake

Could of had this im giving it away free. No one wants it apparently


----------



## RoyB

Cuprajake said:


> Could of had this im giving it away free. No one wants it apparently


 mine is due from china aug 31! i have a 58mm one i don't need


----------



## gareth2j

The upgrade finally arrived after a few weeks delay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superneat

Postie dropped off a new tamper for the classic, along with a silicon group head gasket and a single walled double basket, much better than those pressurised baskets it came with.

First coffee this morning was much nicer than yesterdays! 😋









Postie number 2 arrived shortly thereafter with my new mignon from blackcatcoffee, thanks David!

Second cup even nicer than the first, need to play around with the dial settings a bit I'd say as the shot was a bit slow (too fine) but I just blindly set it around the 2 mark on the dial, but that's for another day, 2 cups is my limit in the morning 😁


----------



## catpuccino

Couple bits. The fortitude is vac'd because I gave it a go this morning and it definitely needs a few days extra rest time.

The crankhouse was delivered inside a 2kg coffee bag which made me chuckle...


----------



## AndyDClements

If the situation goes on much longer I'll have to start a thread "What didn't arrive today". I'm still waiting for polishing compounds to use on a coffee machine project (the polishing heads arrived so it's just the bars of wax-like stuff with embedded abrasive that I'm waiting for (since April). It's holding up a restoration thread.


----------



## Stu Beck

Fresh beans  and new scales, thanks@BlackCatCoffee









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend

Got these two this morning, can't wait to try them 🤟🏻😎🤟🏻


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## scanana

Collected these from the postie this morning... does that count?

Somehow my grinder was already perfectly dialled in for the sweetshop and have made two in quick succession.

Next problem is trying to not buy more at this price when it's not an early birthday present to myself!


----------



## mctrials23

scanana said:


> Collected these from the postie this morning... does that count?
> 
> Somehow my grinder was already perfectly dialled in for the sweetshop and have made two in quick succession.
> 
> Next problem is trying to not buy more at this price when it's not an early birthday present to myself!
> 
> View attachment 42596


 Have you got a discount code for square mile?


----------



## Karlos

These dropped through my letterbox yesterday morning, my first order from Union.


----------



## Jony




----------



## Dave_E

Yabba Dabba Doo! 😀

Another nice toy arrived this morning. 
Ordered last Wednesday, that's only five days for delivery.


----------



## supersemps

Dave_E said:


> Yabba Dabba Doo!
> Another nice toy arrived this morning.
> Ordered last Wednesday, that's only five days for delivery.
> <img alt="1036845169_IMG_20200713_KNOCKGRINDER.jpg.0f599e59544693dd488dd5c3d649a100.jpg" data-fileid="42683" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/1036845169_IMG_20200713_KNOCKGRINDER.jpg.0f599e59544693dd488dd5c3d649a100.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I'm still waiting for mine. I ordered on the 3 July

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_E

supersemps said:


> I'm still waiting for mine. I ordered on the 3 July
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I was surprised by the delivery speed, I was not expecting it to arrive before the end of week.

Hopefully yours will arrive very soon.

Might be worth checking up on how best to use it while you wait, there were no instructions included with mine.


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## Deidre

catpuccino said:


> Couple bits. The fortitude is vac'd because I gave it a go this morning and it definitely needs a few days extra rest time.
> 
> The crankhouse was delivered inside a 2kg coffee bag which made me chuckle...
> 
> View attachment 42572


 @catpuccino

So, you are freezing right away, then, rather than waiting until the day it reaches optimum taste?🤔 Does the day (# of days post roast) you freeze make a noticeable difference, in your experience?


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> View attachment 42682


 Finally got that chemex mate


----------



## Jony

I did.


----------



## catpuccino

Deidre said:


> @catpuccino
> 
> So, you are freezing right away, then, rather than waiting until the day it reaches optimum taste?🤔 Does the day (# of days post roast) you freeze make a noticeable difference, in your experience?


 No this wasn't vac'd to freeze, I just broke the bag seal when I first opened it (my fault, not the bag).

Fwiw, I freeze after a typical rest period.


----------



## Griffo

Some Rwanda from Black Cat Coffee. Inspired by a thread about it tasting like a blueberry muffin in a flat white!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RachelB

JX, ordered last week. I'm using up the last of my pre-ground São Luis Estate Ladies before I order some beans and get experimenting.


----------



## Strange-Steve

Got the grinder last week and today the Gaggia arrived, so looking forward to starting down this rabbit hole. Just waiting on the tamper, scales, and milk jug arriving now.


----------



## nufc1

Peak Water from Colonna bundled with these delicious sounding beans


----------



## cuprajake

Two new handles

And some bodum cups


----------



## Dave_E

1 Kg Aged Gouda
1 Kg Extra Mature Gouda
500 g Smoked Goat Gouda

Shipped in from the Netherlands.

Goes very nicely with a strong coffee


----------



## cuprajake

So nice melted on toast..


----------



## jaffro

Got another kilo from Django, couldn't turn down the 20% discount!

Unfortunately they ran out of the natural Costa Rica I ordered, which is a shame, was really looking forward to it!

But on the flip side, a natural Guatemala sounds fun and Stephen gave another 20% off next bag, so I'll see if any other interesting beans come up 😊

Tasting notes sound funky either way! Hibiscus, red fruits, grenadine, orange, marmalade and sponge cake. Not quite the strawberries and cream flavour flat white I was perhaps aiming for, but nice to try something new!

I hope it's good anyway, because I have a whole kilo to get through... Haha.

(I cut out the discount code because it doesn't feel right to share a code that's a one off, sorry!)


----------



## Jony




----------



## filthynines

catpuccino said:


> Couple bits. The fortitude is vac'd because I gave it a go this morning and it definitely needs a few days extra rest time.
> 
> The crankhouse was delivered inside a 2kg coffee bag which made me chuckle...
> 
> View attachment 42572


 Are you my brother in disguise? He had his sent in a coffee bag from Dave Crankhouse as well.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

The last bits I needed to sort out my water, it's been a while but finally got the OK to get an extra tap fitted and under sink filter!

Also a carbonate and general hardness test kit, which confirmed the Essex water is unsurprisingly on the very hard side of things... Will definitely be on bypass setting 1 when it is installed. ????


----------



## jj-x-ray

Dark arts delivery








Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean

Looking forward to this one









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## bangit

Got it yesterday but used it today, from h&m home, looks lovely but not the best feel when drinking from it.


----------



## RachelB

My first whole beans. Looking forward to trying my JX grinder but unfortunately I'm fully caffeinated already!


----------



## DavecUK

But it's only 1pm?....I just got started.


----------



## RachelB

DavecUK said:


> But it's only 1pm?....I just got started.


 Sensei, I have much practise to do! My favoured sleep time hours are 10pm-6am (or preferably 7am) and I can't drink coffee after midday 😆


----------



## DavecUK

RachelB said:


> Sensei, I have much practise to do! My favoured sleep time hours are 10pm-6am (or preferably 7am) and I can't drink coffee after midday 😆


 Pah...lightweight


----------



## Jony

Erm hello😎


----------



## catpuccino

You could be mistaken for someone opening a small cafe there @Jony.


----------



## Jony

Well you never know do you 😎


----------



## cuprajake

Aha you got one in the end.

Had this come today
View attachment 43034


----------



## Superneat

Ah DPD my old friend, never let me down 😁 haven't had a proper coffee yet today, gasping!

Trying some new beans from a local roaster.


----------



## Jony

These, no wonder Jeff has made 19 billion in the last 1/4

@DavecUK


----------



## Karlos

My first order from Square Mile.


----------



## General-S-1

How long should i rest these? Also, should i freeze one or put it in airscape after degassing? Thanks


----------



## Mark70

Arrived today ordered Sunday from Taiwan. 1zpresso JX Pro. £140 paid so far but I have to received the bill for vat etc expected to be about £35 ish

I would have ordered in UK but no stock. By coincidence I have received notification it is now back in stock at Bella Barista

First V60 done and pleased so far


----------



## DavecUK

I've received a few items over the weeks (some coffee related, some not) but forgot to mention them.

Today, I got this in the post....the tamper, not the portafilter, I've had that for ages. It's all nonsense really, but shows what those lasers can do. I very much appreciated the thought behind the gift....very pleased. 










P.S. The impression is still in the puck after the shot ????


----------



## ChilledMatt

Mark70 said:


> Arrived today ordered Sunday from Taiwan. 1zpresso JX Pro. £140 paid so far but I have to received the bill for vat etc expected to be about £35 ish
> I would have ordered in UK but no stock. By coincidence I have received notification it is now back in stock at Bella Barista
> First V60 done and pleased so far
> <img alt="F0EDA0F1-F2F5-4ADF-8502-FF609ED2C246.thumb.jpeg.8a49cceac06b2b6ab20b15e20055e0cf.jpeg" data-fileid="43115" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/F0EDA0F1-F2F5-4ADF-8502-FF609ED2C246.thumb.jpeg.8a49cceac06b2b6ab20b15e20055e0cf.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Are you sure this is the pro? Mine seems to be different.









Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

For left to right, JX-Pro, JX and Q2. Looks like they may have changed the main body of the unit rather than use a modified JX body? Hopefully it will work just as well?


----------



## Kman10

DavecUK said:


> For left to right, JX-Pro, JX and Q2. Looks like they may have changed the main body of the unit rather than use a modified JX body? Hopefully it will work just as well?


 it's like the first day at school photo, all lined up together


----------



## Mark70

ChilledMatt said:


> Are you sure this is the pro? Mine seems to be different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


 Yes definitely the Pro. Matched dimensions and weights on the 1zpresso website and grind adjustment is on the top

First espresso done. Grinds were better than my Specialita More uniform and make a good couple of espressos so I'm really pleased

I bought the grinder for pour over and sampling new beans for espresso rather than keep changing beans and settings on the Specialita so it's going to be ideal I don't think I would move away from an electric grinder permanently as it's quite hard work at espresso settings

Bill now received for tax and charges £22 so £162 delivered Quite happy at that


----------



## ChilledMatt

Mark70 said:


> Yes definitely the Pro. Matched dimensions and weights on the 1zpresso website and grind adjustment is on the top
> First espresso done. Grinds were better than my Specialita More uniform and make a good couple of espressos so I'm really pleased
> I bought the grinder for pour over and sampling new beans for espresso rather than keep changing beans and settings on the Specialita so it's going to be ideal I don't think I would move away from an electric grinder permanently as it's quite hard work at espresso settings
> Bill now received for tax and charges £22 so £162 delivered Quite happy at that


Absolute bargain!

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

Mark70 said:


> I bought the grinder for pour over and sampling new beans for espresso rather than keep changing beans and settings on the Specialita so it's going to be ideal I don't think I would move away from an electric grinder permanently as it's quite hard work at espresso settings


 I sense the force is not strong in this one.....


----------



## Mark70

DavecUK said:


> I sense the force is not strong in this one.....


 No Dave I need to man up.


----------



## cuprajake

Some beans are easy but the lighter roast my god😂 but i have a feeling my issuse was my rotator cuff tendon according to my physio


----------



## Stu Beck

A bumper first delivery from my new Django sub. Four different types of beans, a V60 and filters to play with, Standart mag and one tree planted 👍 Incredible value with the discount posted on here and I'm sure the coffee is going to be awesome!


----------



## jaffro

Stu Beck said:


> A bumper first delivery from my new Django sub. Four different types of beans, a V60 and filters to play with, Standart mag and one tree planted 👍 Incredible value with the discount posted on here and I'm sure the coffee is going to be awesome!
> 
> View attachment 43136


 What a delivery!

Did the Standart come with the sample from onyx coffee lab? It was so good, but I'll never be able to have it again... Haha


----------



## TomHughes

Mark70 said:


> Yes definitely the Pro. Matched dimensions and weights on the 1zpresso website and grind adjustment is on the top
> 
> First espresso done. Grinds were better than my Specialita More uniform and make a good couple of espressos so I'm really pleased
> 
> I bought the grinder for pour over and sampling new beans for espresso rather than keep changing beans and settings on the Specialita so it's going to be ideal I don't think I would move away from an electric grinder permanently as it's quite hard work at espresso settings
> 
> Bill now received for tax and charges £22 so £162 delivered Quite happy at that


 Did you not have to go to some distribution centre? How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## Mark70

TomHughes said:


> Did you not have to go to some distribution centre? How long did it take to arrive?


 No. Ordered Sunday so 4 days delivered to my door.


----------



## TomHughes

Mark70 said:


> No. Ordered Sunday so 4 days delivered to my door.


 Nice one thanks, is it easy to pay? No funky bank charges?


----------



## Mark70

TomHughes said:


> Nice one thanks, is it easy to pay? No funky bank charges?


 PayPal. My only concern is if Fedex add some more charges later as the tax seems low and I was expecting to pay around £35 to £40 But I don't know what 1zpresso declared the value at. I think that's unlikely though


----------



## TomHughes

Mark70 said:


> PayPal. My only concern is if Fedex add some more charges later as the tax seems low and I was expecting to pay around £35 to £40 But I don't know what 1zpresso declared the value at. I think that's unlikely though


 Well I've ordered so too late now!!


----------



## Stu Beck

jaffro said:


> What a delivery!
> Did the Standart come with the sample from onyx coffee lab? It was so good, but I'll never be able to have it again... Haha


No it came as part of the Django sub, sign up for 12 months and you get all these goodies the first delivery 

Standard is a nice little mag, guess you are a subscriber if you receive beans? Great concept for a subscription model too...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719

Loads a beans...was starting to get panicky with only a kilo in the freeze


----------



## jaffro

Stu Beck said:


> No it came as part of the Django sub, sign up for 12 months and you get all these goodies the first delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard is a nice little mag, guess you are a subscriber if you receive beans? Great concept for a subscription model too...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


 Yeah it's a bit pricey, but they're really nice magazines... Usually just get a year's sub as a birthday or Christmas present ????


----------



## Mrco1

Looking forward to getting stuck into these 😁


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Just ordered and order dispatched an hour later Black Cat Coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicholasj

Looking forward to trying this one!


----------



## Dave_E

Another batch from Limini in Bradford arrived this morning.

Over the past few days I have been drinking some excellent Rave "Indian Monsoon Malabar", very nice prepared in an Aeropress, this is my next coffee in line.

First shot of the Limini blend was 14.5 g ground at 1:4 in my Aergrind, medium hard tamp before preparing it in my Europiccola. Nice hard pull, no splattering, tight dark crema, it looked good. Slightly bitter nose, first sip was slightly bitter, disappointed, but as I moved further down the cup it mellowed out, WOW, this is the best result so far from my Europiccola.

Second cup of the Limini blend was 12 g ground at 1:8 in my Aergrind and prepared in the Aeropress with 150 ml of water at 80 C. Difficult to taste after the Espresso, perhaps I should have waited more than five minutes between the two styles of drink, the third cup proves this to be true.

My coffee has improved dramatically since I replaced my Porlex with an Aergrind.


----------



## 9719

Big thanks to all the team @DogandHat as always


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Many thanks once again Dave @Black Cat Coffee Ordered 1600hrs Friday, arrived 1100hrs Monday. great service, and of course, coffee>>>>>


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Trying to add a photo! Worked on pc but not showing here on Tapatalk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darsuke

Dave_E said:


> Another batch from Limini in Bradford arrived this morning.
> Over the past few days I have been drinking some excellent Rave "Indian Monsoon Malabar", very nice prepared in an Aeropress, this is my next coffee in line.
> First shot of the Limini blend was 14.5 g ground at 1:4 in my Aergrind, medium hard tamp before preparing it in my Europiccola. Nice hard pull, no splattering, tight dark crema, it looked good. Slightly bitter nose, first sip was slightly bitter, disappointed, but as I moved further down the cup it mellowed out, WOW, this is the best result so far from my Europiccola.
> Second cup of the Limini blend was 12 g ground at 1:8 in my Aergrind and prepared in the Aeropress with 150 ml of water at 80 C. Difficult to taste after the Espresso, perhaps I should have waited more than five minutes between the two styles of drink, the third cup proves this to be true.
> My coffee has improved dramatically since I replaced my Porlex with an Aergrind.
> <img alt="IMG_20200725_Limini.jpg.7001cc15ab940e03fbe00fb1dc7abf59.jpg" data-fileid="43169" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/IMG_20200725_Limini.jpg.7001cc15ab940e03fbe00fb1dc7abf59.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Well blow me down I've never heard of Limini but seen I can drive there in less than 5 minutes!
Wonder if they have a retail/click & collect option


----------



## lhavelund

Gee, I wonder what this could be...


----------



## Joe shorrock

They've been roasting few weeks, brand new company


----------



## Mrboots2u

Joe shorrock said:


> They've been roasting few weeks, brand new company
> 
> View attachment 43277


 Who are they .


----------



## Aamz23

The Niche came other day and the coffee today. Cant wait to dig in


----------



## espressoSquirrel

far too much aspirational stuff here... I'm going to see what I can do to save what i have


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Kind of from the postie.

Our first direct trade coffees.

Live later today.


----------



## sjm85

Silicone tubing! Finally got around to replacing the pump and OPV tubing on my gaggia classic, which took all of about 10 minutes.

I'm assuming the old tubing was original....😅


----------



## Dave double bean

A Sony A7iii

It's why I'm stuck with a La Pavoni

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Rum
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Rum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Preparations are well underway for the upcoming trip to the Maldives...


----------



## jaffro

I needed some chemex filters... Thought I'd use that as an excuse to get more beans again, especially when North Star give free delivery over £20, guess I had no choice!

Despite getting a washed Tanzania from Vagabond in Dog & Hat this month (awesome, by the way), I couldn't resist getting both washed and natural versions of the same bean... So trying these two microlot beans out.

There was a natural Rwandan that I was really close to getting instead, but couldn't resist comparing these two!


----------



## NJD1977

On the recommendation from the forum.


----------



## Marocchino

Thanks @Norvin for the beautifully turned and engineered aluminium Londinium piston ring application tool. Herpes turned up trumps and delivered it this afternoon. Hope I won't be needing to use it for a while, but it will certainly make life easier when I do 😀


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Thrilled to bits, seems like an age since the 27th May when I ordered it. At time of order it was an August delivery, so can't complain on that score.
I must confess to being a little surprised that it was actually built in May.

Time to dig out that @DavecUK "before you use your Niche" video 👍🏼

Regards,
John


----------



## DavecUK

Ozzyjohn said:


> I must confess to being a little surprised that it was actually built in May.


 Just idle curiosity but why surprised?


----------



## mctrials23

DavecUK said:


> Just idle curiosity but why surprised?


 If it was built in may, why is it only just arriving at the very end of July I assume.

And I would also assume that Covid and the fact these are coming from China in bulk would mean that sending each one to the customer individually as they come off the production line would be very expensive and incur duty fees etc on the customers end so they are shipped when X are ready and then processed again in the UK.


----------



## Jony

Not built in the UK that's why.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Thanks all, makes perfect sense. I suppose I could have worked that out for myself, had I not been quite so excited 😆

Regards,
John


----------



## TomHughes

Mark70 said:


> PayPal. My only concern is if Fedex add some more charges later as the tax seems low and I was expecting to pay around £35 to £40 But I don't know what 1zpresso declared the value at. I think that's unlikely though


 When you got your charges was it a message from FedEx and a link to pay duty before delivery? Mines due today but delayed, but just got a message from FedEx with £21 customs charges


----------



## Mark70

TomHughes said:


> When you got your charges was it a message from FedEx and a link to pay duty before delivery? Mines due today but delayed, but just got a message from FedEx with £21 customs charges


 It was a text from Fedex after delivery. Mine was about £23. My delivery was delayed one day ordered Sunday delivered Thursday


----------



## CameramanM9

My Niche Zero! Due for Aug delivery but arrived early. [IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]????


----------



## eduk

CameramanM9 said:


> My Niche Zero! Due for Aug delivery but arrived early. [IMG alt="imageproxy.php?img=&key=519b442b6d5b911704c552c73e4785bfe7687d89f5fce1d50e199c159103c672" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="imageproxy.php?img=&key=519b442b6d5b911704c552c73e4785bfe7687d89f5fce1d50e199c159103c672" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]
> 
> <img alt="IMG_7055.thumb.jpeg.383d56b7a656e3f853f9ac8bf869e6a8.jpeg" data-fileid="43389" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/IMG_7055.thumb.jpeg.383d56b7a656e3f853f9ac8bf869e6a8.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Mine too!










Coincidentally, the separate flow control disc that I ordered from the spare website also arrived today. I didn't realise the grinder would arrive with one already fitted.


----------



## Jony

Sub from Django.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

sjm85 said:


> Silicone tubing! Finally got around to replacing the pump and OPV tubing on my gaggia classic, which took all of about 10 minutes.
> 
> I'm assuming the old tubing was original....😅
> 
> View attachment 43306


 If you don't mind me asking, Where was the dirty tube in the pic from? Is that the tube from the valve to the tank?


----------



## sjm85

Blue_Cafe said:


> If you don't mind me asking, Where was the dirty tube in the pic from? Is that the tube from the valve to the tank?


 It was the tube that goes from the tank, up into the under side of the pump. Goodness knows what the previous owner had done to get that much dirt in it.

I had to see on youtube how to detach the pump, it wasn't too difficult, even with a PID installed. 10 minute job max.


----------



## DDoe

An order from Black Cat Coffee arrived yesterday, no picture as it's still being quarantined.

250g of each - Signature Blend, Chocolate Point and Lazy Afternoon Blend (I think it's called this, It's the half decaf one).

Arrived nice and quickly, only thing I wasn't too chuffed with is the promised tracking information via text/email never materialised.


----------



## Blue_Cafe

sjm85 said:


> It was the tube that goes from the tank, up into the under side of the pump. Goodness knows what the previous owner had done to get that much dirt in it.
> 
> I had to see on youtube how to detach the pump, it wasn't too difficult, even with a PID installed. 10 minute job max.


 Yeurch.

That's disgusting :classic_laugh:


----------



## catpuccino

sjm85 said:


> It was the tube that goes from the tank, up into the under side of the pump. Goodness knows what the previous owner had done to get that much dirt in it.


 Eesh, goodness grief. Hopefully they weren't using it and it's from being improperly stored.


----------



## Lawman

Some excellent towels from Mildred.

So pleased with them.

Many Thanks

Scott[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## MildredM

Lawman said:


> Some excellent towels from Mildred.
> 
> So pleased with them.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Scott[IMG alt="imageproxy.php?img=&key=5...plications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 43416


 Whooop!! I am so pleased to hear YOU are really pleased with them ???? ???? ???? and thank you again for ordering!


----------



## jj-x-ray

Kilo of extract beans









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## bangit

Just in time can't wait to dig in


----------



## Joe shorrock

New bags from redbank


----------



## catpuccino

Some of Redbanks offerings have been very good recently.


----------



## General-S-1

Kilo of Dr Strangelove, ordered on 31/07 but roasted on 22/07.


----------



## TomHughes

The chunk monster finally arrived after being messed around by FedupEx

Its a beast and phenomenally good grind. 
Mignon is now for sale!


----------



## Stu Beck

TomHughes said:


> The chunk monster finally arrived after being messed around by FedupEx
> 
> Its a beast and phenomenally good grind.
> Mignon is now for sale!
> 
> View attachment 43570


 Snap! Mine came yesterday and it's awesome 😁

Quite the step up from a Porlex - first impressions are it's money well spent!


----------



## Jony

Upped my Drone game and new business venture.


----------



## supersemps

Hasbean Ethiopia delivery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicd

supersemps said:


> Hasbean Ethiopia delivery
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Waiting for the Ana Sora myself after the outporing of love for it on here-let us know what you think!


----------



## supersemps

Nicd said:


> Waiting for the Ana Sora myself after the outporing of love for it on here-let us know what you think!


Will do. Probably crack it open on the weekend. It was amazing last year so I'm hoping it will be again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marocchino

New Loveramics cups!


----------



## cuprajake

Not the postie but local coffee shop


----------



## Jony

Cuprajake said:


> Not the postie but local coffee shop
> 
> View attachment 43631





Jony said:


> Where you sure 😉😂


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## DavecUK

Today, the Postie bought me nuthin...Sometime this week or next week he's going to bring me something....twice.

I'm still waiting for me new TDS meter (I keep getting new arriving by dates)...I now realise it's being sent on a round trip from Mars...thought it was too cheap to be true.


----------



## Stu Beck

catpuccino said:


> View attachment 43633


 Interesting tasting notes 🍷🍍 🤔


----------



## catpuccino

Stu Beck said:


> Interesting tasting notes 🍷🍍 🤔


 Indeed, results TBD...if it weren't a roaster I know well i'd have shrugged it off.

Link for those interested: https://machina-coffee.com/collections/filter-coffee/products/kenya-kamunyaka-ab-washed-filter


----------



## eduk

Two deliveries today


----------



## Cooffe

A new hand grinder


----------



## Superneat

Bottomless portafilter for the classic and some new beans today. Came with a 21g basket so I'm looking forward to trying out a larger amount of coffee than I'm used to (16g) in the cup.


----------



## Burnzy

Some storage!


----------



## jaffro

Cooffe said:


> A new hand grinder
> 
> View attachment 43656


 @Cooffe was that the one that was in kickstarter recently or am I getting mixed up? If so, I sent the link to a couple of people interested in coffee grinders, but I didn't really need to replace my Feldgrind... Hopefully I'll get a go on one though if any of my friends bought one! Interested to hear what you think 😊


----------



## Cooffe

jaffro said:


> @Cooffe was that the one that was in kickstarter recently or am I getting mixed up? If so, I sent the link to a couple of people interested in coffee grinders, but I didn't really need to replace my Feldgrind... Hopefully I'll get a go on one though if any of my friends bought one! Interested to hear what you think 😊


 Yes mate - was from the kickstarter campaign. I only really bought this on a whim as I already have a feld2 and a niche, and a mazzer major in the garage still being refurbed so kind of have all bases covered anyway. I can't really see myself using it honestly apart from travelling around - but only if I don't want to take the feld


----------



## Superneat

Got a lovely new towel from @MildredM today, thanks a mill! Love the packaging 😂


----------



## MildredM

Superneat said:


> Got a lovely new towel from @MildredM today, thanks a mill! Love the packaging 😂
> 
> View attachment 43764


 Whooop!!! Brilliant 😁 😁 looks fab there! Thanks for sharing, and for buying!!


----------



## truegrace

Some beans and a freebie


----------



## Oy_mckoy

I'm currently in two week isolation in New Zealand & managed to leave my v60 in London. So, I bought a large chemex with square filters. It's a bit challenging without scales or proper measuring devices, but it's coffee!









Sent from my 1+7T using Tapatalk.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Was very spoiled at the weekend with some lovely birthday bits from my wife, including a couple of very nice towels and busy little men cards from our very own @MildredM. Her packaging was almost as nicely done as the towels! ????

The Hoffman book was a surprise, I think my wife wanted to did a bit more reading around it and like the idea of a coffee table book about coffee ????


----------



## MildredM

Northern_Monkey said:


> Was very spoiled at the weekend with some lovely birthday bits from my wife, including a couple of very nice towels and busy little men cards from our very own @MildredM. Her packaging was almost as nicely done as the towels! ????
> 
> The Hoffman book was a surprise, I think my wife wanted to did a bit more reading around it and like the idea of a coffee table book about coffee ????


 Fantastic ????????????????????????????????????and Happy Birthday some more ????

Fab presents! Love the whole lot - tempted by that book myself ????


----------



## Power Freak

Northern_Monkey said:


> The Hoffman book was a surprise, I think my wife wanted to did a bit more reading around it and like the idea of a coffee table book about coffee ????


 But what about a coffee table book about coffee tables that turns into a coffee table?


----------



## Jony

In my door way when I came back, had one but needs more rest.


----------



## Burnzy

Northern_Monkey said:


> Was very spoiled at the weekend with some lovely birthday bits from my wife, including a couple of very nice towels and busy little men cards from our very own @MildredM. Her packaging was almost as nicely done as the towels! ????
> 
> The Hoffman book was a surprise, I think my wife wanted to did a bit more reading around it and like the idea of a coffee table book about coffee ????


 She did good, love that book ive got the 1st edition, and that Lelit towel tho ❤


----------



## Dave double bean

Blimey


----------



## DavecUK

Two things, the TDS Meter I ordered many months ago, with temperature correction and reading....£2.55 from Amazon with free delivery. I never thought it would come, but cheaper than new batteries on my old one. My unfiltered waters TDS in this weather, a whopping 370ppm










And a new project arrived...old blue, It's just a vehicle for some prototype tech awaiting patent application. The colour was a bit of a joke because I suggested a white one.. ....????


----------



## Ozzyjohn

I may not need to order more of this for a very long time - and talk about overpackaged . . .

Time to put the Puly Caff to work - once I've relocated the appropriate instructional video via @DavecUK s signature 👍🏼


----------



## Skizz

Dave double bean said:


> Blimey


 Quite. Bit forward, isn't it


----------



## Jony

This weeks sub.


----------



## Mark70

Jony said:


> This weeks sub.
> 
> View attachment 43947


 Snap. Tasting notes sound really interesting looking forward to trying in a week or so


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@DavecUK - I think that looks pretty snazzy actually almost like it was painted by the folks who spray the LM linea minis! 😂

I could see why you would want to use a drip tray protector.


----------



## Marocchino

Jony said:


> This weeks sub.





Mark70 said:


> Snap. Tasting notes sound really interesting looking forward to trying in a week or so


 Been quietly working through a kilo of the stuff this week - my unsophisticated tastebuds can't taste nougat, but it makes a tasty cup of coffee that keeps me coming back for more.


----------



## DavecUK

Northern_Monkey said:


> @DavecUK - I think that looks pretty snazzy actually almost like it was painted by the folks who spray the LM linea minis! 😂
> 
> I could see why you would want to use a drip tray protector.


 I think it was powder coated deliberately that colour... No badge either.. Which I prefer. Wife likes the colour though... 🙄

Sadly I have to stop using protector as part of tests.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@DavecUK - First time I've heard of a coffee machine being powder coated as an in joke. Shame as it looks so immaculate the way it is...


----------



## DavecUK

Northern_Monkey said:


> @DavecUK - First time I've heard of a coffee machine being powder coated as an in joke. Shame as it looks so immaculate the way it is...


 Well there were only 3 colours, stainless, stainless powder coated black and stainless powder coated white.....Then this sort of almost teal/kingfisher blue arrives....I suppose it could have been Daytona yellow (probably shouldn't have said that)...

Now ruby red matt powder coat could be nice


----------



## Mrboots2u

Some coffee , will have to wait a few days before trying.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@DavecUK - Definitely reckon they would shift a few if they offered jazzy powder coated main bodies and stainless drip trays as extras.


----------



## DavecUK

Northern_Monkey said:


> @DavecUK - Definitely reckon they would shift a few if they offered jazzy powder coated main bodies and stainless drip trays as extras.


 I actually have to try the uncoated drip tray I have, I was also curious how it would look but I also have some other reasons. The protector isn't because I'm worried about the poweder coat over the stainless, I use it on all drip trays that are not steel wire grids... and again I had a special reason for using it on this machine.


----------



## DavecUK

All ready for tomorrows tests..... @Northern_Monkey That's how it looks with the steel tray. Interestingly, my wife thinks it looks better with the steel tray and as I said before she likes the blue colour.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

The stainless and chrome really reflect the colour nicely, that combo does look pretty fancy.


----------



## Griffo

Rave Colombia Montverde. Tasting notes: tropical bubblegum, rum & raisin and berry funk!


----------



## MildredM

The best thing ever -









two little toggle switch covers in Thuya burr courtesy of the talented @Nicknak 😁 😁 😁

#nomoreburntfingers


----------



## Rhys

I can see myself collecting these 🙄😁


----------



## catpuccino

Rhys said:


> I can see myself collecting these 🙄😁
> 
> View attachment 44017


 Ah yeah they're good fun. They also have 1kg tins which is a retail first as far as I know.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@catpuccino - It would be fab if you could take them back to the roaster or cafe to get them refilled and a new label stuck on.

Kind of the coffee equivalent to the craft beer "growlers" you can get filled up.


----------



## catpuccino

Northern_Monkey said:


> @catpuccino - It would be fab if you could take them back to the roaster or cafe to get them refilled and a new label stuck on.
> 
> Kind of the coffee equivalent to the craft beer "growlers" you can get filled up.


 You can:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/CBpucoyF95Q/


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Joe shorrock

Finally sorted own dosing tubes


----------



## siliconslave

lelit knock box - although its a little larger than I thought, not sure how its going to look with a mignon on there...


----------



## truegrace

No technically the postie, but shipment from IKEA to tidy my coffee stuff up


----------



## Marocchino

Joe shorrock said:


> Finally sorted own dosing tubes


 They look good, where did you source them from?


----------



## Burnzy

siliconslave said:


> lelit knock box - although its a little larger than I thought, not sure how its going to look with a mignon on there...
> 
> View attachment 44032


 I really want that!! Looks so cool.
Just did £85 on the wooden uplift kit though. Have to wait i think


----------



## siliconslave

Burnzy said:


> I really want that!! Looks so cool.
> Just did £85 on the wooden uplift kit though. Have to wait i think


 unfortunately its way to large with a mignon on it so going back for a smaller option  did look pretty smart next to the machine though & the little magnetic basket, cloth and brush were great (from the looks of them in their bags.


----------



## jaffro

siliconslave said:


> unfortunately its way to large with a mignon on it so going back for a smaller option  did look pretty smart next to the machine though & the little magnetic basket, cloth and brush were great (from the looks of them in their bags.


 I'm really tempted to put one of these under the Niche so I can ditch the knock box. Makes more sense given the space I have available.

Was it all good apart from the height with a mignon on it? I think it looks awesome next to the MaraX...


----------



## siliconslave

jaffro said:


> I'm really tempted to put one of these under the Niche so I can ditch the knock box. Makes more sense given the space I have available.
> 
> Was it all good apart from the height with a mignon on it? I think it looks awesome next to the MaraX...


 not so much the height but the foot print - its 20cm wide by 40cm deep and the mignon 12 x 18cm - whole idea was to save some space and the box is taking up too much  It does look great otherwise, will probably end up with one of these i think: https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ekmps/shops/gtyman/grounds-cub-knock-out-drawer-14cm-9028-p.asp


----------



## jaffro

siliconslave said:


> not so much the height but the foot print - its 20cm wide by 40cm deep and the mignon 12 x 18cm - whole idea was to save some space and the box is taking up too much  It does look great otherwise, will probably end up with one of these i think: https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/ekmps/shops/gtyman/grounds-cub-knock-out-drawer-14cm-9028-p.asp


 Ah that's a fair point. Think it would save me space overall just by not having a knock box out and having a drawer underneath, but if it's way bigger than the grinder it might look a bit odd.

Thanks for the measurements though, I'll have a measure and a think!

The brushed finish just looks so good next to the machine...


----------



## Burnzy

Very excited with what the postman brought me today! Will give it a whirl tomorrow! Really REALLY enjoying filter atm!


----------



## siliconslave

Burnzy said:


> Very excited with what the postman brought me today! Will give it a whirl tomorrow! Really REALLY enjoying filter atm!


 buys fancy new espresso machine, gets obsessed with filter 

My Specialita turned up too late for coffee yesterday so have started dialling it in this morning - a little way to go but have run about 250g of old decaf through to start seasoning (as I had it sat around) and around four shots of black cat Colombia - Las Margaritas.

Its not far off but not perfect so have work to do. The last shot (40g in about 20seconds) is pretty drinkable though


----------



## Rhys

Mail call..

Couple of Colombians.


----------



## Jasetaylor

Northern_Monkey said:


> @DavecUK - First time I've heard of a coffee machine being powder coated as an in joke. Shame as it looks so immaculate the way it is...


 ACS Minima in Tiffany blue. I rather like the non-conventional shape.

https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/acs-minima-colored.html


----------



## sixpence

The coffee menu for this week. One of those Black Cat bags has been opened and I can vouch for the fruitiness and almond finish even while I'm still dialling it in.

The Bell Lane bag on the left is the filter blend that kept me going through lockdown - it's a deliciously funky cup.

The Gesha in the middle was pure curiosity but I can't find a roast date on the bag anywhere which has me raising my eyebrows a little.


----------



## MildredM

Square Mike goodies here 😁


----------



## L&R

A bag of expensive coffee, I hope it will be good.


----------



## J_Fo

MildredM said:


> Square Mike goodies here 😁
> 
> View attachment 44121


 This iteration of Sweetshop is delicious, makes a gorgeous flat white 😊

Love a bit of Square Mike 😜


----------



## MildredM

Jon_Foster said:


> This iteration of Sweetshop is delicious, makes a gorgeous flat white 😊
> 
> Love a bit of Square Mike 😜


 Ooooooh good 😁 we had some Red Brick recently and it was particularly gluggable 🤣


----------



## MildredM

L&R said:


> A bag of expensive coffee, I hope it will be good.
> 
> View attachment 44122


 Oh LOLOL I missed this earlier!!! Huge congratulations ))))))


----------



## L&R

Thank you @MildredM


----------



## filthynines

Joe shorrock said:


> Finally sorted own dosing tubes
> 
> View attachment 44031


 Hey Joe - where did you source these from, please? And what's the capacity? Cheers!


----------



## MildredM

Looking forward to trying these - a Bolivia honey process and a Guatemala natural


----------



## supersemps

I had to order some more Hasbean Ana Sora and I also enjoy their Blake blend on filter once in a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe

Something for the home bakers


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Something for the home bakers
> 
> View attachment 44177


 Nice!!


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> Nice!!


 Cheers, hope it makes decent sourdough!


----------



## Stevebee

Cooffe said:


> Something for the home bakers
> 
> View attachment 44177


 You won't regret - bombproof machine - love mine


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Looking forward to trying these - a Bolivia honey process and a Guatemala natural
> 
> View attachment 44174


 Not heard of that roaster before. Might have to get some for my other half :classic_biggrin:

Although I think she already has enough coffee.. :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## tsouthwell

A moka pot and espresso glass from @Jackabb.


----------



## tsouthwell

tsouthwell said:


> A moka pot and espresso glass from @Jackabb.


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## Joe shorrock

filthynines said:


> Hey Joe - where did you source these from, please? And what's the capacity? Cheers!


 Il pm you mate


----------



## Jollybean

Could you let me know too please Joe. They look really smart. Thanks


----------



## Jony

Don't usually do mixed, because some roasters lie 🤣🤣. Was OK last time I had 250g. Will freeze a bit down for back up..


----------



## richwade80

Some North Norfolk coffee.

Okay I delivered it to myself, but still. Fully degradable packing too apparently.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe

I have no idea what this is or how to use it but I am going to have fun finding out. :good:


----------



## jaffro

It's @DogandHat day today 😊

I usually get 2 bags of filter coffee, but the square mile offerings were so well priced this month and the Costa Rica sounded great... I had to add a bag.

Almost caved in and bought the Bolivia beans from Glen Lyon too, but that would have been excessive! I went to the Glen Lyon roastery a year or 2 back and the guys there were great, massive passion for Bolivian coffee and the bag that I bought from them was top notch, so I really recommended trying them out.

Love the double dip addition, I'll celebrate Dog & Hat's 3 year birthday in style...


----------



## Wha burst the ba

jaffro said:


> It's @DogandHat
> 
> I went to the Glen Lyon roastery a year or 2 back and the guys there were great, massive passion for Bolivian
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20200824_091243.thumb.jpg.2350b8e43b0a4de55af949c3435fc441.jpg" data-fileid="44308" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/IMG_20200824_091243.thumb.jpg.2350b8e43b0a4de55af949c3435fc441.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I might just to have a wee visit. Love Aberfeldy. Habitant coffee shop is nice placebtoo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro

Wha burst the ba said:


> I might just to have a wee visit. Love Aberfeldy. Habitant coffee shop is nice placebtoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Aberfeldy was a great place to visit. And Loch Tay was stunning when the weather was nice! Yeah I went to Habitat too (providing its the one I'm thinking of!). Nice little cafe, knowledgeable staff too ????


----------



## Wha burst the ba

jaffro said:


> Aberfeldy was a great place to visit. And Loch Tay was stunning when the weather was nice! Yeah I went to Habitat too (providing its the one I'm thinking of!). Nice little cafe, knowledgeable staff too


Aye right on corner opposite cinema. We're up there often. Crannog centre are Loch Tay always worth a visit!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salty

jaffro said:


> It's @DogandHat day today
> I usually get 2 bags of filter coffee, but the square mile offerings were so well priced this month and the Costa Rica sounded great... I had to add a bag.
> Almost caved in and bought the Bolivia beans from Glen Lyon too, but that would have been excessive! I went to the Glen Lyon roastery a year or 2 back and the guys there were great, massive passion for Bolivian coffee and the bag that I bought from them was top notch, so I really recommended trying them out.
> Love the double dip addition, I'll celebrate Dog & Hat's 3 year birthday in style...
> <img alt="IMG_20200824_091243.thumb.jpg.2350b8e43b0a4de55af949c3435fc441.jpg" data-fileid="44308" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_08/IMG_20200824_091243.thumb.jpg.2350b8e43b0a4de55af949c3435fc441.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I was looking at the Square Mile last night. Great sounding tasting notes. Would love to know what you think when you get it cracked open. Maybe I need to look at @DogandHat ;too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro

salty said:


> I was looking at the Square Mile last night. Great sounding tasting notes. Would love to know what you think when you get it cracked open. Maybe I need to look at @DogandHat ;too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thoroughly recommend Dog & Hat for a variety of beans. They've introduced me to roasters I hadn't heard of before and all have been great.

I was sceptical about a filter blend if I'm honest because I've always gone for SO for filter (and mostly SO for espresso to be fair). Only had two brews so far and I'm pleasantly surprised, really nice! But more experimenting needed.

Couple of ends of bags to get through before I crack out La Cuesta... I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## General-S-1

Cant wait to try monsoon malabar from @Black Cat Coffee. Have really enjoyed all his offerings so far. Will let it rest for 5/7 days.


----------



## Joe shorrock

First time order from hasbean, heard good things, by roast date think it will be a while before I can try 😂


----------



## Burnzy

Joe shorrock said:


> First time order from hasbean, heard good things, by roast date think it will be a while before I can try 😂
> 
> View attachment 44402


 Ive got a Bolivian Geisha coming from them tomorrow, really excited.


----------



## Burnzy

Got me a yirg from square mile!


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## catpuccino

Burnzy said:


> Got me a yirg from square mile!
> 
> View attachment 44428


 I'm intrigued by the filter blend myself, likely ordering


----------



## Burnzy

catpuccino said:


> I'm intrigued by the filter blend myself, likely ordering


 Yeah, i tend to love SO for filter but my wife prefers more balance, so trying the blend, gonna make V60 shortly.


----------



## catpuccino

Burnzy said:


> Yeah, i tend to love SO for filter but my wife prefers more balance, so trying the blend, gonna make V60 shortly.


 Be curious to know how it goes down but likely want to give it a few more days rest for good results


----------



## Burnzy

catpuccino said:


> Be curious to know how it goes down but likely want to give it a few more days rest for good results


 Yeah, super sour/acidic brew!! Gonna wait couple of days and tighten the grind up a tad!


----------



## Burnzy

Joe shorrock said:


> First time order from hasbean, heard good things, by roast date think it will be a while before I can try 😂
> 
> View attachment 44402


 Just realised you are homeb_arista on instagram, i love your page, especially your handless ceramic cups! 👍🏼


----------



## salty

jaffro said:


> Thoroughly recommend Dog & Hat for a variety of beans. They've introduced me to roasters I hadn't heard of before and all have been great.
> I was sceptical about a filter blend if I'm honest because I've always gone for SO for filter (and mostly SO for espresso to be fair). Only had two brews so far and I'm pleasantly surprised, really nice! But more experimenting needed.
> Couple of ends of bags to get through before I crack out La Cuesta... I'll let you know how it is.


Thanks! Look forward to hearing what you think. I always go SO but I'm tempted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip HN

Working through some of Caffeine Journal's list of top 20 best independent roasters. Won't be opened for a while but I will report back when it is.


----------



## Grimley

Took advantage of @Black Cat Coffee forum discount to buy this lot while I wait for @filthynines to start roasting for sale. 😉


----------



## Jasetaylor

A spangly new Makita Mitre saw arrived to aide with fencing, same model I had for over 10 years in New Zealand which served me. This has been on order for almost as long as the Niche Zero.










My second parcel - new coffee scales with a rather nasty micro usb charging port. Acaia Lunar.


----------



## SafetyThird

JX-Pro grinder. That's some fair heft to it


----------



## Dave_E

A bit of light reading...

My Europiccola will now be packed away for a few weeks, I tried my best and managed a few good ones, however the more I tried to get it right, the worse it tasted.

I now concentrate on my Aeropress, Bialetti Brikka, French Press, Pour over, and my new Bodum teapot. I switch from coffee to tea at 5 o'clock, beer at 8 o'clock, wine at nine, Tequila at ten...


----------



## Northern_Monkey

A set of Acme cupping bowls and Square Mile spoons to use for the online tasting. My other half quite liked the look of the bowls and I expect them to be re-purposed for puddings or dips when not being used for coffee duties ????


----------



## Jony

Nothing due to Fed ex not delivering to me yet was due Thursday not pleased!!


----------



## AB_89

@Northern_Monkey Good idea. I'm taking part in the "World's largest coffee tasting" as well.

Should be fun!


----------



## Jony

Northern_Monkey said:


> A set of Acme cupping bowls and Square Mile spoons to use for the online tasting. My other half quite liked the look of the bowls and I expect them to be re-purposed for puddings or dips when not being used for coffee duties ????


 mini syrup sponge puds


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Jony - Our thoughts exactly, or maybe a sticky toffee pudding with a lot of dates and walnuts was the other suggestion! 😋


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Coffee that's taken the Atkin's diet tad too far


----------



## The Systemic Kid

125grms worth - probably the number of beans


----------



## Jony

More than likely.


----------



## MrBrush

This is what I have received today:

- Eureka Mignon Silenzio

- La Pavoni Europiccola ELH










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## KTD

Got some of these alma gemea cups, just get under a pavoni with a bottomless portafilter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Local shop shut so Amazon 👍😎


----------



## catpuccino

Kilo of this from Obadiah, really nice. Too early yet but I've had it out in cafes, clean peach ice tea.

https://obadiahcoffee.com/coffeeoffering/genjichala


----------



## NJD1977

Picked up my Niche Zero today and just started playing. Very impressed with the build quality. Part of me expected some inferior bits but it's super solidly built.

This afternoon's job is to clean down the Eureka Mignon for sale.


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Joe shorrock

Calendar coffee (Ireland)


----------



## Burnzy

The Systemic Kid said:


> 125grms worth - probably the number of beans
> 
> View attachment 44534


 Ive got the La Llama on the way, out of interest how will you be using this, espresso or brew?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

@Burnzy Will just put it through pour over - Chemex to be specific.


----------



## Burnzy

The Systemic Kid said:


> @Burnzy Will just put it through pour over - Chemex to be specific.


 Think ill do the same, 125g is probably not enough to dial in and enjoy as espresso. Thanks


----------



## Jony

Geisha=Pour over only for me no other way.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Burnzy said:


> Think ill do the same, 125g is probably not enough to dial in and enjoy as espresso. Thanks


 Less chance of messing up the extraction and, besides, you get a bigger cup. Thought of producing a sink espresso shot with this makes me wince.


----------



## Pseudonym

More things to make more coffee with.

The £20 Acaia Pearl rip-off seems to work a treat. Automatic timer & all.


----------



## tsouthwell

Pseudonym said:


> More things to make more coffee with.
> 
> The £20 Acaia Pearl rip-off seems to work a treat. Automatic timer & all.


Looks great. What is the rip-off scale? Sounds perfect until I can afford a real acaia scale

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aamz23

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-Silicone-Removable-Multifunctional-Batteries/dp/B08BCSGH5W/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=BUCANIM&qid=1598907914&sr=8-6


----------



## Burnzy

The thinnest bag of coffee ever


----------



## profesor_historia

2 of the top roasters, 3 Ethiopia! Honey, natural and washed.









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

4 day's late and FedEx lying.

Filter only.


----------



## L&R

Some Mildredcraft thank you @MildredM!


----------



## MildredM

L&R said:


> Some Mildredcraft thank you @MildredM!


 Whooooop! It arrived safely 😁

Thanks very much for sharing - it looks fab, and very protective 😁 😁


----------



## tsouthwell

Some beans from Eighty Seven Plus. Looking forward to trying them this afternoon. Just waiting on their Ethiopia Guji now


----------



## jj-x-ray

Pact coffee with a cycling related theme....









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AB_89

Loved the last Kenyan I had from Horsham so hopefully this is as good. Not had a microlot with tropical tasting notes before, missed the last batches the roasters had so excited to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Decided to give Craft house a go, not tried them before so fingers crossed! ????


----------



## jaffro

tsouthwell said:


> Some beans from Eighty Seven Plus. Looking forward to trying them this afternoon. Just waiting on their Ethiopia Guji now
> 
> View attachment 44692


 I've followed them on Instagram since they were starting up, but haven't tried their beans yet... Really interested to hear your thoughts!


----------



## jaffro

Jony said:


> Local shop shut so Amazon 👍😎
> 
> View attachment 44576
> 
> 
> View attachment 44577


 Haven't tried that one yet!

Not from the postie, but we were on holiday down in Cornwall for a long weekend and swung past their shop in Padstow. Great shop, couldn't resist picking a few up...


----------



## Jony

Blueberry or blackcurrant didn't like that one, and its not the colour you think.


----------



## jaffro

Jony said:


> Blueberry or blackcurrant didn't like that one, and its not the colour you think.


 My partner's favourite is the blackcurrant one, I like it enough but prefer others! I tried a gin with hops in it from the Padstow Brewing Company and it was awesome, so hoping the tarquin's/sharps collaboration gin will be good.

They had one I hadn't seen before which was pineapple and black pepper... Can't work out if it sounds interesting or horrendous haha.


----------



## filthynines

A Mythos from @dfk41 - it's quite big!


----------



## tsouthwell

jaffro said:


> I've followed them on Instagram since they were starting up, but haven't tried their beans yet... Really interested to hear your thoughts!


I emailed them and they recommended that I leave the Kenyan and Peruvian for at least a week before brewing.
I tried the Ugandan in a v60 and it was good butbIll give another update once I've tried the others.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Not actually the postie, but a thoughtful find from my wife.
£3 from Dunelm who describe it's intended purpose as a stand for salt and pepper grinders. I say it's not a bad place to stand my leveller and tamper.


----------



## richwade80

Selection of Roundhill goodies and milk from a self service station - plastic free.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salty

I was down to my last 9g of the August LSOL when I went to make coffee at 6am. Desperate times indeed, but a great team effort by @Black Cat Coffee ; and the post office delivered this haul at 11:30am and by 11:45 I was enjoying a V60 of the Las Palomas (15:250, 48 on the Niche, Hoffman, drawdown in 3:29) which was as delicious as others have already said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro

salty said:


> I was down to my last 9g of the August LSOL when I went to make coffee at 6am. Desperate times indeed, but a great team effort by @Black Cat Coffee ; and the post office delivered this haul at 11:30am and by 11:45 I was enjoying a V60 of the Las Palomas (15:250, 48 on the Niche, Hoffman, drawdown in 3:29) which was as delicious as others have already said.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Similar deliver for me... I'm looking forward to the Las Palomas! (and the LSOL ????)


----------



## salty

jaffro said:


> Similar deliver for me... I'm looking forward to the Las Palomas! (and the LSOL )
> <img alt="IMG_20200905_091634.thumb.jpg.43bf4458f9e8bfc96fc6110ce4f5037f.jpg" data-fileid="44816" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_09/IMG_20200905_091634.thumb.jpg.43bf4458f9e8bfc96fc6110ce4f5037f.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


You have a treat in store

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Ozzyjohn said:


> Not actually the postie, but a thoughtful find from my wife.
> £3 from Dunelm who describe it's intended purpose as a stand for salt and pepper grinders. I say it's not a bad place to stand my leveller and tamper.
> 
> View attachment 44798


 And such a good match of woods really 😁


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Just tried my first cup ( well, mug). Lovely. Still to newly roasted for the Bakewell Tart I think. I don't really get any of the tasting notes, just coffee, good/bad or soor!!! This was GOOD and completely different from anything before. Well balanced and not a touch of sour! Thank you @ Blackcatcoffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Wha burst the ba said:


> Just tried my first cup ( well, mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Lovely. Still to newly roasted for the Bakewell Tart I think. I don't really get any of the tasting notes, just coffee, good/bad or soor!!! This was GOOD and completely different from anything before. Well balanced and not a touch of sour! Thank you @ Blackcatcoffee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks for your kind words. Delighted to hear you're enjoying it.


----------



## Norvin

ECM Giotto. Finally got it home after buying it as faulty last November. Picked up and stored by a relative in the North East. It has just spent the last week huddled on the rear passenger seat surrounded by camping gear.


----------



## SafetyThird

A rainbow of new crockery. Genware cups and saucers for espresso, cappuccino/flat white and latte.









Really can't wait for the espresso machine to finally arrive.


----------



## Jony

You got enough. 😎


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> You got enough. 😎


 Says the one with a Vostok group 2 😉😂


----------



## Rhys

A Mildred special for the Slayer

A nifty yellow camera filter for a fiver (usually cost an arm and a leg as its 36.5mm tapered thread..)

And.... an absolutely gorgeous 1952 Leica iiif 'Red Dial' with a 1949 5cm f2 Summitar lens in stunning condition.

I've lusted after a Leica for years, and although it's not one of the "expensive" ones and is very basic, it's mine 😊









Took it out with me to work so afterwards I could have a walk round the village I used to live in. There's a lovely nature area there and I was itching to put a roll of film through it. Dug my old Weston Master III out, so hopeful I haven't made a complete hash of it 🙄😎


----------



## MildredM

Rhys said:


> View attachment 44897
> 
> 
> A Mildred special for the Slayer
> 
> A nifty yellow camera filter for a fiver (usually cost an arm and a leg as its 36.5mm tapered thread..)
> 
> And.... an absolutely gorgeous 1952 Leica iiif 'Red Dial' with a 1949 5cm f2 Summitar lens in stunning condition.
> 
> I've lusted after a Leica for years, and although it's not one of the "expensive" ones and is very basic, it's mine 😊
> 
> View attachment 44898
> 
> 
> Took it out with me to work so afterwards I could have a walk round the village I used to live in. There's a lovely nature area there and I was itching to put a roll of film through it. Dug my old Weston Master III out, so hopeful I haven't made a complete hash of it 🙄😎


 Flipping fantastic @Rhys what a treat, that Leica camera 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Rhys

MildredM said:


> Flipping fantastic @Rhys what a treat, that Leica camera 😁 😁 😁


 Has a separate rangefinder and a viewfinder that just basically shows you what 50mm looks like. The bit you look through is a 6mm circle, so a bit squinty. If you want to put another lens on I'd need an accessory viewfinder for it.. But mechanically, its so precise that even Frank would be impressed. Feels brand new, but is pushing 70 years old! 😎


----------



## RDC8

So - not from the postie - but a delivery none the less:



honey-process pacmara microlot from El salvador


washed regional select from Peru


washed microlot from Guatemala


----------



## Cooffe

Proovy boi


----------



## Fez

Cooffe said:


> Proovy boi
> 
> View attachment 44904


 Oh nice!! I've wanted one of these for a long time now


----------



## Cooffe

Fez said:


> Oh nice!! I've wanted one of these for a long time now


 Will let you know how it goes after today!


----------



## MildredM

Coffee break reading material ☕


----------



## coffeechap

Ooooooooo @joey24dirt has outdone himself here, cannot wait to get these on the GS3 amazing walnut and resin panels with walnut accessories


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Ooooooooo @joey24dirt has outdone himself here, cannot wait to get these on the GS3 amazing walnut and resin panels with walnut accessories
> 
> View attachment 44953
> 
> 
> View attachment 44954


 😍😍😍 gorgeous 😍😍😍 clever chap that @joey24dirt


----------



## KTD

Mignon arrived today for my work machine, got a real bargain off eBay. Forgot how much of a pain these are to dial in! and also how good an espresso they are capable of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jj-x-ray

Kilo of mystery mk12 and some Monsoon Malabar









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## HyperFail

A Specialita to go with my Gaggia. Extremely impressed. I'm absolutely wired now having been testing it out haha 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Can't wait to get stuck into these 😁 love the bag and label design, all produced by our very own @filthynines and Coffee by the Casuals 😁 😁


----------



## SafetyThird

Budget milk jug, have almost got the bits I need ready for when the machine arrives.


----------



## filthynines

MildredM said:


> Can't wait to get stuck into these 😁 love the bag and label design, all produced by our very own @filthynines and Coffee by the Casuals 😁 😁
> 
> View attachment 44971


 Quite proud of that! Thanks for sharing, @MildredM!


----------



## Nicknak

filthynines said:


> Quite proud of that! Thanks for sharing, @MildredM!


 Congratulations on your first roast @filthynines .. hope your little venture is successful.. It must be great taking your hobby a little further . Although it must be a challenge getting it all done .


----------



## filthynines

Nicknak said:


> Congratulations on your first roast @filthynines .. hope your little venture is successful.. It must be great taking your hobby a little further . Although it must be a challenge getting it all done .


 Thanks @Nicknak! One of the hardest things I've done - so much of a technical nature is completely foreign to me, and you can include the Amazon Dalian in that list!


----------



## Jasetaylor

Nothing today, with only 25 minutes remaining to the ETA and no update since departing Köln 😡


----------



## filthynines

Jasetaylor said:


> Nothing today, with only 25 minutes remaining to the ETA and no update since departing Köln 😡
> 
> View attachment 44986


 Is this a DE1??


----------



## Jasetaylor

filthynines said:


> Is this a DE1??


 Sadly not, but a humble JX Pro.

Are the Decent espresso machines manufactured in Taiwan?


----------



## igor_xxxx

@Jasetaylor I feel your pain, mine Pro was also supposed to be delivered today, but somehow that didn't happen.

Well, tomorrow is a new day


----------



## filthynines

Jasetaylor said:


> Sadly not, but a humble JX Pro.
> 
> Are the Decent espresso machines manufactured in Taiwan?


 Humble but decent all the same!

Hong Kong for Decent Espresso - I'd confused myself with the country code.


----------



## ooglewoogle

coffeechap said:


> Ooooooooo @joey24dirt has outdone himself here, cannot wait to get these on the GS3 amazing walnut and resin panels with walnut accessories
> 
> View attachment 44953
> 
> 
> View attachment 44954


 How cool is that! Congrats CC....and big tip of the hat to Joey....very clean work....beautiful walnut choice... *chefkiss*.


----------



## Stu Beck

Django Mango 🥭 just in time for my holiday to Wales 😀


----------



## Jasetaylor

igor_xxxx said:


> @Jasetaylor I feel your pain, mine Pro was also supposed to be delivered today, but somehow that didn't happen.
> 
> Well, tomorrow is a new day


 Annoying isn't it, when the tracking ETA completely fails, I took a half day off work to receive the parcel. It was due 10th Sept 2020 by 6pm.........

It has now left Köln and gone to...........UK?... No, it is now in France!?!?! Not only failed on the "by 6pm" but overshot the day and country.

I'm rather fecking annoyed to say the least.


----------



## Mark70

Jasetaylor said:


> Annoying isn't it, when the tracking ETA completely fails, I took a half day off work to receive the parcel. It was due 10th Sept 2020 by 6pm.........
> 
> It has now left Köln and gone to...........UK?... No, it is now in France!?!?! Now only failed on the "by 6pm" but overshot the day and country.
> 
> I'm rather fecking annoyed to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 44998


 Mine was 24 hours later than expected. Exactly the same delayed in Koln. I would be surprised if you don't get it tomorrow and it's worth the wait. I use mine daily and love it

same routing as mine via France


----------



## Stu Beck

Mark70 said:


> Mine was 24 hours later than expected. Exactly the same delayed in Koln. I would be surprised if you don't get it tomorrow and it's worth the wait. I use mine daily and love it
> 
> same routing as mine via France


 Same here...mine was due on a Friday and so I had to wait all weekend 😡

Defo worth the wait 👍


----------



## Mark70

Stu Beck said:


> Django Mango 🥭 just in time for my holiday to Wales 😀
> 
> View attachment 44994


 We must be on the same sub. Flavours sound great and will be good for my holiday as well next week but the other side of the country in Whitby


----------



## joey24dirt

Arrived on Monday (was meant to be the Friday before but couriers couldn't be bothered it seemed)

Absolutely stunning Conti CC101 Lever. Endgame complete


----------



## Jony

Are you sure its end game. My lump still sat on the floor un-used . Looks great.


----------



## Ozzyjohn

That's my weekend snacking sorted 🔥🔥


----------



## 4085

Jony said:


> Are you sure its end game. My lump still sat on the floor un-used . Looks great.


 I will offer you 50 cents on the $!


----------



## Fez

Ozzyjohn said:


> That's my weekend snacking sorted 🔥🔥
> 
> View attachment 45012
> 
> 
> View attachment 45013


 Enjoy! I love mine


----------



## CJV8

Allowing for "The Highland Factor" my custard bags of loveliness finally arrived!

Nice job on the packaging @filthynines, we shall be diving in soon.


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> Are you sure its end game. My lump still sat on the floor un-used . Looks great.


 Which lump are you on about Jony? The versuvius?

This conti is definitely the end for me. The shots are unbelievable


----------



## filthynines

CJV8 said:


> Allowing for "The Highland Factor" my custard bags of loveliness finally arrived!
> 
> Nice job on the packaging @filthynines, we shall be diving in soon.
> 
> View attachment 45016


 I love this - thanks so much @CJV8! The full house! Can't wait to hear what you make of them all.


----------



## Jony

joey24dirt said:


> Which lump are you on about Jony? The versuvius?
> 
> This conti is definitely the end for me. The shots are unbelievable


 This one @joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> This one @joey24dirt
> 
> View attachment 45019


 Crikey!


----------



## Cooffe

Jony said:


> This one @joey24dirt
> 
> View attachment 45019


 You need to hurry up and get that thing plumbed in mate. Hows the grinder going?


----------



## SafetyThird

Jasetaylor said:


> Annoying isn't it, when the tracking ETA completely fails, I took a half day off work to receive the parcel. It was due 10th Sept 2020 by 6pm.........
> 
> It has now left Köln and gone to...........UK?... No, it is now in France!?!?! Not only failed on the "by 6pm" but overshot the day and country.
> 
> I'm rather fecking annoyed to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 44998


 When I ordered, late on a Thursday night, the tracking info I received the next morning showed delivery on the Monday, the tracking updates are rubbish as it was delivered on the Thursday. A week from Taiwan isn't bad at all but I had three days of being annoyed at not receiving it


----------



## Rincewind

Wow this came waaaaay quicker than i was expecting...i'll be dismantling it ASAP to see if it's the SMART (but disabled) version (bonus if it is)...i'll be turning the ding off (mute) that James Hoffman didn't do...he said it "wasn't a nice ding"












































Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Cooffe said:


> You need to hurry up and get that thing plumbed in mate. Hows the grinder going?


 Doesn't need plumbing in I bought the external pump as well, grinder not a fan for me at homel😜


----------



## Rincewind

nope...no extra display at the top (near the blue battery) and no sign of any wi-fi chips/antenna...ah well i've took them apart so you don't have to ;-) ...........p.s. managed to MUTE it but i can't get the auto-start (timer) enabled; does light up "A" symbol, i just can't get it to stay on...more experimenting is called for.









Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasetaylor

SafetyThird said:


> When I ordered, late on a Thursday night, the tracking info I received the next morning showed delivery on the Monday, the tracking updates are rubbish as it was delivered on the Thursday. A week from Taiwan isn't bad at all but I had three days of being annoyed at not receiving it


 Agreed the shipping is fast but the tracking is awful and the delivery schedule dwells in the realm of fantasy.

The good news however, it arrived this morning before 9am - 1Zpresso JX Pro with bees wax applied to the knob.










The cat attempting to steal the limelight (or a least the autofocus)










Tested the calibration and I'm impressed that it is bang on zero from factory which saves me the hassle of zeroing it.










I'm impressed with the fit & finish, the quality of the product exceeds my expectations. Tried two brews through it, only Aeropress for now and both were very pleasant.


----------



## SafetyThird

Nice photos of the 1zpresso, and reminds me I need to put some oil or wax on the wooden knob. It's a massive leap in quality from my Rhino grinder.


----------



## Rincewind

The significant other couldn't breathe for laughing earlier when i mentioned that 2 geezers on here were "waxing their knobs" .......wax on-wax off 😁


----------



## Grimley

This Arrived Thursday Courtesy of @filthynines

I'm putting this up against a Supermarket coffee in a taste test challenge after I challenged him on twitter. I liked the personal note & I got a Vimto chewie bar thrown in as well!


----------



## DavecUK

Well finally it bloody arrived. My first test unit was grabbed by Rodneys Son and he wouldn't give it up....so they ordered a couple more and this one arrived unopened (as I like things to come, factory fresh). So I opened up the package today and this is what I found...nice and brightly coloured too ????. Would it have been too much to ask for a black one, I spose it will grow on me and at least I won't lose it.!










I'm actually drinking a coffee from it right now...the seasoning roast...couldn't bring myself to throw it away.

Seasoned with 100g as per manufacturers advised roast weight. Second roast I put in 150g because it looked technically as if it could easily handle that much...and it did.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

DavecUK said:


> Well finally it bloody arrived. My first test unit was grabbed by Rodneys Son and he wouldn't give it up....so they ordered a couple more and this one arrived unopened (as I like things to come, factory fresh). So I opened up the package today and this is what I found...nice and brightly coloured too ????. Would it have been too much to ask for a black one, I spose it will grow on me and at least I won't lose it.!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually drinking a coffee from it right now...the seasoning roast...couldn't bring myself to throw it away.
> 
> Seasoned with 100g as per manufacturers advised roast weight. Second roast I put in 150g because it looked technically as if it could easily handle that much...and it did.


 I'm hopeful one day I'll roast again. ????


----------



## ronan08

@DavecUK Oh what's the funky machine next to it


----------



## DavecUK

ronan08 said:


> @DavecUK Oh what's the funky machine next to it


 Cooling tray with removable insert...


----------



## Dave_E

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> nope...no extra display at the top (near the blue battery) and no sign of any wi-fi chips/antenna...ah well i've took them apart so you don't have to ???? ...........p.s. managed to MUTE it but i can't get the auto-start (timer) enabled; does light up "A" symbol, i just can't get it to stay on...more experimenting is called for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


 Seeing all the internals, the electronics, I ask myself is that the best way?

My first electronic scale went wonky in mid August after several months heavy use, its replacement already has an unreliable on/off switch even though there have been no heavy spills.

Is it not better to use an old fashioned balance with metal (brass) weights?


----------



## Rincewind

Dave_E said:


> Is it not better to use an old fashioned balance with metal (brass) weights?


 it could be....can you find a set that will sandwich between your drip tray and portafilter to measure the extraction...if so then by all means give them a try :classic_biggrin:

@DavecUKwhat make/model is the roaster ? ....more so what is that "easter egg" i see Product Placement-positioned to the right hand side ? Can't say as i've seen any Light Blue pro-sumer machines; although i'm guestimating it's a Rocket judging by those feet.


----------



## DavecUK

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> it could be....can you find a set that will sandwich between your drip tray and portafilter to measure the extraction...if so then by all means give them a try :classic_biggrin:
> 
> @DavecUK1. what make/model is the roaster ? ....
> 
> 2. more so what is that "easter egg" i see Product Placement-positioned to the right hand side ? Can't say as i've seen any Light Blue pro-sumer machines; although i'm guestimating it's a Rocket judging by those feet.


 1. It's called the Sandbox Smart R1 from Taiwan.

2. It's a Minima V2 test bed for some prototype tech. It's actually product displacement, as I'm trying to not show too much especially the prototype stuff connected to it.


----------



## supersemps

Got my first bag of Django

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Can't go wrong with Kisinga I always get a kilo.


----------



## Rhys

DavecUK said:


> Well finally it bloody arrived. My first test unit was grabbed by Rodneys Son and he wouldn't give it up....so they ordered a couple more and this one arrived unopened (as I like things to come, factory fresh). So I opened up the package today and this is what I found...nice and brightly coloured too ????. Would it have been too much to ask for a black one, I spose it will grow on me and at least I won't lose it.!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually drinking a coffee from it right now...the seasoning roast...couldn't bring myself to throw it away.
> 
> Seasoned with 100g as per manufacturers advised roast weight. Second roast I put in 150g because it looked technically as if it could easily handle that much...and it did.


 I'm looking at that and thinking it'd make lovely air-fried chips.. :classic_rolleyes: :classic_tongue:


----------



## DavecUK

Rhys said:


> I'm looking at that and thinking it'd make lovely air-fried chips.. :classic_rolleyes: :classic_tongue:


 No doubt....or chicken popcorn...


----------



## Mrco1

Today is a good day! Been wanting one of these for ages.


----------



## Jasetaylor

Mrco1 said:


> Today is a good day! Been wanting one of these for ages.
> 
> View attachment 45169


 Glad to see you've acquired the C40, I was pondering which hand grinder to go for for several weeks with the C40 being in the top three choices.

If you don't mind me asking, how does this differ from the JX Pro in terms of performance / usage? Why did you part with the JX Pro for the C40?

I'm new to hand grinders and whilst many reviews can be found on the C40 and only a handful of the JX Pro, I haven't found any comparing the C40 to the JX Pro and would appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Mrco1

Jasetaylor said:


> Glad to see you've acquired the C40, I was pondering which hand grinder to go for for several weeks with the C40 being in the top three choices.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how does this differ from the JX Pro in terms of performance / usage? Why did you part with the JX Pro for the C40?
> 
> I'm new to hand grinders and whilst many reviews can be found on the C40 and only a handful of the JX Pro, I haven't found any comparing the C40 to the JX Pro and would appreciate your feedback.


 Hey Jase,

the Jx Pro was my first hand grinder, to be honest I only bought it because it was the only on available at the time. Have always had my heart set on the C40. I purchased the JX pro as it would be easier to dial in espresso. However I got rid of my Sage, waiting until I am able to buy a more high end machine.

First difference I notice is (apart from aesthetics) is the grind adjustment. My JX Pro was factory calibrated at number four. I know this doesn't affect performance but it really annoyed me. When you spend that kind of money on a hand grinder I personally what those details perfect. Also when opening it up to clean I felt there was too many parts I could potentially lose. The C40 in my opinion just looks and feels more premium. Apart from those gripes I really liked it. I have yet to properly use my c40 once I have,I'll happily message you my findings if you would like.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Nicknak funnel! Perfect for grinding straight into the PF with the Niche.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasetaylor

Mrco1 said:


> Hey Jase,
> 
> the Jx Pro was my first hand grinder, to be honest I only bought it because it was the only on available at the time. Have always had my heart set on the C40. I purchased the JX pro as it would be easier to dial in espresso. However I got rid of my Sage, waiting until I am able to buy a more high end machine.
> 
> First difference I notice is (apart from aesthetics) is the grind adjustment. My JX Pro was factory calibrated at number four. I know this doesn't affect performance but it really annoyed me. When you spend that kind of money on a hand grinder I personally what those details perfect. Also when opening it up to clean I felt there was too many parts I could potentially lose. The C40 in my opinion just looks and feels more premium. Apart from those gripes I really liked it. I have yet to properly use my c40 once I have,I'll happily message you my findings if you would like.


 Thanks for the feedback, I understand where you are coming from regarding the calibration of the JX Pro, it is definitely something which would bother the OCD in me. Thankfully the JX Pro I received at the end of last week was bang on zero when fully tightened down, despite that I couldn't resist taking it apart for a full strip down and examine the fit and finish. The process of dismantling and reassembly does upset the calibration if you do not replace the threaded collar with single detent ball (resides under the numbered grind adjustment dial) to the exact same number of detent clicks. Recalibrating the JX Pro back to zero was easy enough except for having to fully unwind off the adjustment dial then reattach it to check calibration each time, after three attempts of overshooting and undershooting I had it back to zero. With the experience of how the JX Pro calibrates it should be an easier process next time now I know which part to focus my attention on.

I look forward to the feedback on the C40, I just wish I had access to a walk in retail outlet to have tangible experience of the C40.


----------



## a_aa

Il signor Roboto Rossi 😄


----------



## Griffo

A Profitec pro 600. Need to remove the plastic from the drip tray!


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> Doesn't need plumbing in I bought the external pump as well, grinder not a fan for me at homel😜


 Mate you seem like you see it and buy it, sooooo can you see a slayer and buy me it?


----------



## espressoSquirrel

October came early


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> Mate you seem like you see it and buy it, sooooo can you see a slayer and buy me it?


 If pass my motorbike stuff today its gone along with the Clima Pro.


----------



## siliconslave

Got a some parts 3d printed in exchange for coffee


----------



## sixpence

Just made my first cup of Yemenia.

It certainly tastes different, also not sure if I dialled it in first go or not (doubtful!).


----------



## Philip HN

As yet unopened, first beans from Pharmacie coffee


----------



## igor_xxxx

After spending almost one week at the customs office, it finally arrived.

Jx-Pro is in the house


----------



## catpuccino

Philip HN said:


> first beans from Pharmacie coffee


 I've really enjoyed what I've had from Pharmacie...can't order anything at the moment though, I'm vastly over-stocked!


----------



## General-S-1

Cant wait to try these. Any tips on resting? Recipes? Etc? Using Sage BE. Thanks


----------



## Jony

Last few days.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Coffee from Obadiah roasters


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> Coffee from Obadiah roasters
> 
> View attachment 45430


 Not to keen on the Butter is it Lurpak.


----------



## Rapid

supersemps said:


> Got my first bag of Django
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Have you tried it yet? If so what's your verdict?

I've heard loads of good stuff about it so definitely on my 'imminent to buy' list.


----------



## supersemps

Rapid said:


> Have you tried it yet? If so what's your verdict?
> 
> I've heard loads of good stuff about it so definitely on my 'imminent to buy' list.


 Yep really nice! Only with an "espresso style" short shot 15g/70ml in the aeropress so far. Nice and fruity. Its worth trying.


----------



## catpuccino

Eep


----------



## ronan08

Worlds largest coffee tasting!


----------



## ronan08

The toy dragon is a nice touch


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@ronan08 - Exciting, mine should be arriving soon hopefully as well!

Griffin is a nice touch as an extra 👍


----------



## Bobbrown

Flair signature espresso maker and royal grinder...








Two shots in with a new coffee at the roughly recommended grind setting. The first went ok, pressure, time and taste were somewhere in the ballpark. So a bit of dialing in for the second, slightly finer grind setting, slightly harder tamp and it tasted......worse. Definitely and significantly worse.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

A pretty Decent portafilter stand for the Niche. 👍


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

MediumRoastSteam said:


> A pretty Decent portafilter stand for the Niche. 👍
> 
> View attachment 45513


 You got in just before me! Let me know if you feel it improves your workflow, please? I'll likely order one myself shortly, so it would be useful to know! Ta!


----------



## J_Fo

Beans for the world's largest cupping next month!

Look forward to seeing some of you there 👍😆


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> You got in just before me! Let me know if you feel it improves your workflow, please? I'll likely order one myself shortly, so it would be useful to know! Ta!


 I used already. It's one of those things which just make your workflow better, as you can leave the Niche doing its thing without you having to hold the PF under the spout. I prefer that to dosing into the cup.

if you order one, make sure you also have a 3cm / 3.5cm tall funnel. Mine was made by @Nicknak.


----------



## jaffro

Jon_Foster said:


> Beans for the world's largest cupping next month!
> 
> Look forward to seeing some of you there 👍😆
> 
> View attachment 45514


 Same here 😊


----------



## Nicknak

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I used already. It's one of those things which just make your workflow better, as you can leave the Niche doing its thing without you having to hold the PF under the spout. I prefer that to dosing into the cup.
> 
> if you order one, make sure you also have a 3cm / 3.5cm tall funnel. Mine was made by @Nicknak.


 Looks like I could have left it at 35mm 🙈...😂😂😂 .. I take it with Decent stand you don't have to lift the PF too high to get it out of the stand , which is good ..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Nicknak said:


> Looks like I could have left it at 35mm 🙈...😂😂😂 .. I take it with Decent stand you don't have to lift the PF too high to get it out of the stand , which is good ..


 correct! Sorry! 😂👍


----------



## supersemps

This arrived quickly after ordering on Sunday.


----------



## Rincewind

Postie (yesterday..Tapatalk no worky) brought me a nice BRAND NEW Mazzer Major for £400 ...yes that's right £400 !! ...black as well to match the rest of the kitchen appliances....keeps SWMBO happy, which means i live a little longer 😃


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

If I've done my job right, and if the Royal Mail has been kind to me, then this thread should be a flood of yellow in the next couple of hours...

Top marks for anybody who can beat this artistic (low) effort


----------



## jaffro

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> If I've done my job right, and if the Royal Mail has been kind to me, then this thread should be a flood of yellow in the next couple of hours...
> 
> Top marks for anybody who can beat this artistic (low) effort
> View attachment 45579


 I'll go first if you want. Thanks @Coffee by the Casuals 😊

Just Brewing up a v60 with the Kenyan as we speak...


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

jaffro said:


> I'll go first if you want. Thanks @Coffee by the Casuals 😊
> 
> Just Brewing up a v60 with the Kenyan as we speak...
> 
> View attachment 45580


 Boom! Perfect! I've said a few times, I love the Kenyan. The last two weeks for me have been @BlackCatCoffee LSOL espresso and our Kenyan on V60.


----------



## jaffro

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> Boom! Perfect! I've said a few times, I love the Kenyan. The last two weeks for me have been @BlackCatCoffee LSOL espresso and our Kenyan on V60.


 Yeah the LSOL beans have been amazing for espresso. Shame I'm down to my last shot! All my other well-rested beans at the moment are absolute fruit bombs, which is great but fancy a switch up haha.

This Kenya is an absolute banger as a v60, loving it! Maybe I'll try the Ethiopia later...


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

jaffro said:


> Yeah the LSOL beans have been amazing for espresso. Shame I'm down to my last shot! All my other well-rested beans at the moment are absolute fruit bombs, which is great but fancy a switch up haha.
> 
> This Kenya is an absolute banger as a v60, loving it! Maybe I'll try the Ethiopia later...


 Ah I'm delighted! I might have to try and secure some more because I'm going to be sad when the last bag disappears. Thankfully we have a little while before that happens! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## MattF&W

Kind FedEx man delivered a worthy companion for the Niche at last... tonight might be a late one 😬

(The wood on the Niche will be looking significantly more "walnuty" quite soon!)


----------



## Bobbrown

MattF&W said:


> Kind FedEx man delivered a worthy companion for the Niche at last... tonight might be a late one 😬
> 
> (The wood on the Niche will be looking significantly more "walnuty" quite soon!)
> 
> View attachment 45592


 Same set up as me. Enjoy 😊


----------



## MildredM

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> If I've done my job right, and if the Royal Mail has been kind to me, then this thread should be a flood of yellow in the next couple of hours...
> 
> Top marks for anybody who can beat this artistic (low) effort
> View attachment 45579


 Top marks for your speedy delivery 😁 😁 thank you VERY much 😁 😁


----------



## Snakehips

Not particularly artistic but, here is my little trickle in the flood of yellow....









Many thanks for the speedy delivery and the Swizzels !

The beans will needs resting for a few days but, the Swizzles Fizzers appeared to be fully de-gassed.......so I've eaten them already.


----------



## Agentb

Snakehips said:


> the Swizzles Fizzers appeared to be fully de-gassed.......so I've eaten them already.


 I could not see a roasting date on mine, and then they disappeared, so err i think the cat ate them. 😺


----------



## catpuccino

Snakehips said:


> the Swizzles Fizzers appeared to be fully de-gassed.......so I've eaten them already.


 Should have frozen them


----------



## Snakehips

catpuccino said:


> Should have frozen them


 Doh! I was transported back to being a 7 year old and I just didn't think. 🤪

It's just a pity the Casuals didn't throw in a copy of the Beano or the Dandy?


----------



## KTD

Coffee tasters wheel...not sure why just liked the look of it... Hopefully have the Cremina this weekend too!


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@KTD -Makes me thinks of genetics and genome mapping!


----------



## SafetyThird

Like many people, the postman brought me something to look forward to


----------



## MildredM

KTD said:


> Coffee tasters wheel...not sure why just liked the look of it... Hopefully have the Cremina this weekend too!
> 
> View attachment 45596


 I like the look of it too - but I will like the look of your soon-to-arrive Cremina even more 😁


----------



## mmmatron

Looking forward to these. Smell amaaaazing!
Sweeties ey? I've just checked with my husband who was at home for the postie. He swears there was no sweets...said the postie must have eaten them 🤔🤥

(I've got so used to tapa I'd forgotten the iPhone photo rotation issue 🙄).


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Snakehips said:


> Doh! I was transported back to being a 7 year old and I just didn't think. 🤪
> 
> It's just a pity the Casuals didn't throw in a copy of the Beano or the Dandy?


 One of my earlier childhood memories is receiving a copy of the Beano and the Dandy every week, and often a big Refreshers bar would be attached. Those were good days!

@Snakehips - Do you prefer our new packaging or the old brown "minimalist" packaging? At some point I'll do a post so that people can play spot the difference.


----------



## GrowlingDog

It was time to buy a guitar to match my red coffee cups. It's only a cheap guitar but it's had a lot of work done to it by a retired guitar tech and sounds great now and is a dream to play.


----------



## Norvin

Follow on from my photo of this arriving home a few weeks ago. refurbishing now finished. 2006 ECM Giotto premium, last year of manufacture before Rocket took over.

New element power relay in Gicar, upgraded to additional SSR element relay. New seals, thorough clean and descale. OPV and pressurestat adjusted. Single portafilter converted to bottomless.

Nothing left to do now but make coffee...


----------



## Rincewind

Well at long long last and after the fiasco with Coffee Italia and BB not getting back to me, SWMBO and i decided to "up the ante" so to speak...it's taken a while but in the famous words of Rolf Harris "can you tell what it is yet" ?

So excited i sat and ate my own Swizzles, Black-Jack and some Parma Violets...time to unbox now i've done buzzin 😎


----------



## Nicknak

A great looking parcel arrived today from @Coffee by the Casuals . Opening it revealed these six bags of loveliness.. Thanks very much to @filthynines .. Really looking forward to trying these from one of our own .


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Nicknak said:


> A great looking parcel arrived today from @Coffee by the Casuals . Opening it revealed these six bags of loveliness.. Thanks very much to @filthynines .. Really looking forward to trying these from one of our own .
> 
> View attachment 45632


 Fun fact - I very nearly mis-spelled "Belalcazar" on the labels. It would've made seeing photos like this a lot less enjoyable!

Delighted it reached you in good time. I look forward to hearing how you get on!


----------



## J_Fo

Some Ugandan beans from @mattyperu


----------



## Griffo

Rave Colombia El Fenix Wush Wush Honey. Decent v60 brew!


----------



## jaffro

These came in the post today...

@DogandHat @mattyperu

















Which means there's only one thing to do!


----------



## filthynines

jaffro said:


> These came in the post today...
> 
> @DogandHat @mattyperu
> 
> View attachment 45749
> 
> 
> View attachment 45750
> 
> 
> Which means there's only one thing to do!
> 
> View attachment 45751


 I admire the dedication to the cause!


----------



## cold war kid

jaffro said:


> These came in the post today...
> 
> @DogandHat @mattyperu
> 
> View attachment 45749
> 
> 
> View attachment 45750
> 
> 
> Which means there's only one thing to do!
> 
> View attachment 45751





jaffro said:


> These came in the post today...
> 
> @DogandHat @mattyperu
> 
> View attachment 45749
> 
> 
> View attachment 45750
> 
> 
> Which means there's only one thing to do!
> 
> View attachment 45751


 I wonder how you got your Dog&hat sub so early. Mine wasn't even despatched until yesterday.


----------



## Chainlinephil

New toys whilst awaiting the machine...


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Chainlinephil - I subconsciously scanned that as "Philtration" from the labels! 😅


----------



## a_aa

A fresh challenge for the new Robot


----------



## MildredM

Chainlinephil said:


> New toys whilst awaiting the machine...
> 
> View attachment 45876


 😃📦 let's be having a gander then 😅


----------



## skylark

Just opened a bag of Blackcats 'signature' blend, roasted 21/9, just getting nothing out of it at all, dull and flat in the cup, no crema to talk of for a 'fresh' roast. It's described as a 'medium/dark' and possibley i'm brewing at too high (93/94)?? Should i go lower for a medium/dark? I'm still learning 🙂


----------



## Mrboots2u

skylark said:


> Just opened a bag of Blackcats 'signature' blend, roasted 21/9, just getting nothing out of it at all, dull and flat in the cup, no crema to talk of for a 'fresh' roast. It's described as a 'medium/dark' and possibley i'm brewing at too high (93/94)?? Should i go lower for a medium/dark? I'm still learning 🙂


 Leave it to rest for a few days more ,

can't help you with tips unless we know what you are doing at the moment , ie grams in dose, grams out espresso and time .

93c is fine , leave as is

crema is vastly over rated and is not a indicator of quality coffee and can often be a result of robusta in blends .

what are you used to drinking beans wise ,


----------



## skylark

Mrboots2u said:


> Leave it to rest for a few days more ,
> 
> can't help you with tips unless we know what you are doing at the moment , ie grams in dose, grams out espresso and time .
> 
> 93c is fine , leave as is
> 
> crema is vastly over rated and is not a indicator of quality coffee and can often be a result of robusta in blends .
> 
> what are you used to drinking beans wise ,


 Thanks .... good to hear about temps, i'm dosing 16g in 1:2 and managed ok at around 30 secs. As for my tastes, i'm new to the game and yet to taste a decent shot from this machine (Marax) although i do tend towards milky drinks so am guessing on the stronger side of medium which this blend describes itself as. So ... just a novice but it all seemed to pull well enough, just tastes shockingly bad and looked, as i say, flat and dull in the cup. Possible that i should've ground finer and pulled the shot longer as the Mara has a fairly lengthy ramp up, some call it a pseudo preinfusion whatever that means? I've got a kilo of the stuff sitting here, let's hope i can get it up and running!


----------



## Mrboots2u

skylark said:


> Thanks .... good to hear about temps, i'm dosing 16g in 1:2 and managed ok at around 30 secs. As for my tastes, i'm new to the game and yet to taste a decent shot from this machine (Marax) although i do tend towards milky drinks so am guessing on the stronger side of medium which this blend describes itself as. So ... just a novice but it all seemed to pull well enough, just tastes shockingly bad and looked, as i say, flat and dull in the cup. Possible that i should've ground finer and pulled the shot longer as the Mara has a fairly lengthy ramp up, some call it a pseudo preinfusion whatever that means? I've got a kilo of the stuff sitting here, let's hope i can get it up and running!


 So how much milk are you adding to the drink . What grinder are you using .

where have you had a good milky drink from .
@Black Cat Coffee


----------



## Chainlinephil

@MildredM Pic in the light of the Pullman


----------



## mmmatron

Chainlinephil said:


> @MildredM Pic in the light of the Pullman
> 
> View attachment 45956
> 
> 
> View attachment 45957


 Oof! That looks fantastic!


----------



## MildredM

Chainlinephil said:


> @MildredM Pic in the light of the Pullman
> 
> View attachment 45956
> 
> 
> View attachment 45957


 😍 it's GORGEOUS 😍 and actually, it would kind of match my kitchen! And I already have The towels . . . So really, you may as well change the delivery address right now 😂🤣🤣


----------



## Chainlinephil

MildredM said:


> 😍 it's GORGEOUS 😍 and actually, it would kind of match my kitchen! And I already have The towels . . . So really, you may as well change the delivery address right now 😂🤣🤣


 Of the Tamper or the Slayer🤔


----------



## MildredM

Chainlinephil said:


> Of the Tamper or the Slayer🤔


 Errr let me seee, that's a hard one 🤣🤣🤣😤


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> Errr let me seee, that's a hard one 🤣🤣🤣😤


 You should get one off those 😬


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> You should get one off those 😬


 I want BOTH 😂


----------



## Chainlinephil

Todays little nuggets towards the current project. IceHockey pucks😁 AKA tamper stand and naked portafilter tamping block.


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## Catlady101

Soooo excited.

two deliveries today - one I had already placed before joining this forum, so will not mention that shameful purchase but my second, bought from a local roaster called The Runner Bean Coffee co, well - it smells so delicious I can't wait to start bewing 😁😸😁

Even the kittens were delighted and tried to get int he box with the coffee.

I have to say a big thatn-you to the runner bean, as they replied to one of the many emails I sent to various people saying - help, and they replied back so quickly with lots of helpful information and suggestions.

so here is my first proper coffee bundle - oh its like christmas


----------



## L&R

Lots of parts to put this beauty together


----------



## Stu Beck

L&R said:


> Lots of parts to put this beauty together
> 
> View attachment 46044
> 
> 
> View attachment 46045


 Very cool! How old is that?


----------



## Stu Beck

Some new funky new coffee








and some free coffee








Gotta love the discounts section on this forum 😁


----------



## L&R

Stu Beck said:


> Very cool! How old is that?


 I believe 1986 all brass and copper so real thing.


----------



## AB_89

Just tried the Kenyan this morning. Some nice jammy/berry flavours coming through.

Thanks @Coffee by the Casuals


----------



## mmmatron

Same here, a funky Columbian natural. Love the packaging and tasting notes.


----------



## J_Fo

^^^ Got a bag of this this morning as well 😊

Roasted a couple of weeks ago but I'm out of coffee for spro so that's perfect, got to dive straight in!

Just had a lovely fruity, boozy flat white.

Nom nom nom.


----------



## Griffo

Colombia Montverde, which I have had before and posted about here.

Rwanda Baho Espresso - not had this before. Hoping it's similar to the Rwanda that Black Cat Coffee had recently.


----------



## Chainlinephil

The Columbia Monteverde is really nice. had that in my LR. Beans smell of bubblegum, I never got that out the espresso tho.


----------



## Stu Beck

More beans 😁

Most of this is for family but I couldn't resist another bag of the Colombian yellow bourbon and the Brazilian 🇧🇷

Thanks @Black Cat Coffee 👍


----------



## Catlady101

and today is my recomendation from a kind member of this forum - Rave coffee, fudge flavour - am going to have to wait a couple of days to try it as am still working my way through yesterdays box of goodies ( one coffee type a day, to make sure I get the best feel for it)

my camera decided that soemthing called "night sight" was needed as today is a gloomy day here in the wilds, ideal day for snuggling up with a freshly brewed coffee 🥶

Also - my first whole bean as bought myself an inexpensive burr grinder thingy, so will be my first attempt at grinding it for my little mokka, intersting times await...


----------



## Chainlinephil

Thanks to @MildredMthese arrived today.









And a nice note and key ring too. They're lovely.









The worktop is still empty though. Shipping progress of Buffy is slow...


----------



## Griffo

Chainlinephil said:


> The Columbia Monteverde is really nice. had that in my LR. Beans smell of bubblegum, I never got that out the espresso tho.


 Yeah same - mostly a rum & raisin type flavour as an espresso with a hint of too-ripe bananas. In milk drinks it tasted like banana bread 😋

Had a new machine, so lets see if that can bring out the bubblegum!


----------



## MildredM

Chainlinephil said:


> Thanks to @MildredMthese arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 46082
> 
> 
> And a nice note and key ring too. They're lovely.
> 
> View attachment 46083
> 
> 
> The worktop is still empty though. Shipping progress of Buffy is slow...


 Thanks @Chainlinephil  I really enjoyed making these and kind of being part of this whole exciting experience! I can't wait to hear Buffy has landed


----------



## Snakehips

Chainlinephil said:


> Thanks to @MildredMthese arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 46082
> 
> 
> And a nice note and key ring too. They're lovely.
> 
> View attachment 46083
> 
> 
> The worktop is still empty though. Shipping progress of Buffy is slow...


 Fangs for keeping us up to date....


----------



## skylark

Mrboots2u said:


> So how much milk are you adding to the drink . What grinder are you using .
> 
> where have you had a good milky drink from .
> @Black Cat Coffee


 Sorry, been ill this week so no online presence.

I'm adding a lot of milk to the eventual latte/capuccino but its not that thas the issue, its the shot.

I'm pulling, what i believe to be a decent shot in terms of time taken. I time it alongside the yield of 32g and it should be ok but its awful! So, how can i improve. what i've noticed is that pulling it for 32g in the given time around 30secs i'm getting a yield of only around 30ml, is this right? I'm trying to get my head around this as it appears short to me yet the other parameters are looking good. My shot glass is measuring a shot as 2oz or around 60ml so how come my yield (that is the word for it, yes?) is so low and more to the point how do i get around this. Makes sense to me that a yield of only 30ml most probably isnt optimum either for extraction or overall taste. I'm getting there ... slowly ;>)


----------



## skylark

Stu Beck said:


> More beans 😁
> 
> Most of this is for family but I couldn't resist another bag of the Colombian yellow bourbon and the Brazilian 🇧🇷
> 
> Thanks @Black Cat Coffee 👍
> 
> View attachment 46080


 Be interested to know how you get on with the Signature blend ...


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

skylark said:


> Sorry, been ill this week so no online presence.
> 
> I'm adding a lot of milk to the eventual latte/capuccino but its not that thas the issue, its the shot.
> 
> I'm pulling, what i believe to be a decent shot in terms of time taken. I time it alongside the yield of 32g and it should be ok but its awful! So, how can i improve. what i've noticed is that pulling it for 32g in the given time around 30secs i'm getting a yield of only around 30ml, is this right? I'm trying to get my head around this as it appears short to me yet the other parameters are looking good. My shot glass is measuring a shot as 2oz or around 60ml so how come my yield (that is the word for it, yes?) is so low and more to the point how do i get around this. Makes sense to me that a yield of only 30ml most probably isnt optimum either for extraction or overall taste. I'm getting there ... slowly ;>)


 Awful in what sense?

I should probably add this is probably not the thread to discuss this so if you want to drop me a PM I would love to help you improve. 👍


----------



## skylark

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Awful in what sense?
> 
> I should probably add this is probably not the thread to discuss this so if you want to drop me a PM I would love to help you improve. 👍


 Thanks for the offer but i'm getting along just fine here, learning a lot although if this isnt the right place to discuss the problems i'm having then please advise which forum i should be using and i'm ok with it being moved (mods?)

Understand that I'm not questioning the coffee, more the machine/technique employed by yours truly.

I am however following the characteristic 'notes' on best practices with this coffee but its just not working for me. I 'think' i have it dialled in ok but possibly not.

I have no doubt, because as i say i'm a novice, that the fault lies with my practices so rest assured that in my mind the coffee per se is not being questioned, so, as there's a good range of advice available on the forum forum i'll stick here forany suggestions rather than going to PM.

All advice welcomed


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

@skylark

I just didn't want to derail the what did the postie bring you thread in to an off topic. I find advice like this usually comes with multiple back and forth and often other members have lots of helpful suggestions too.

You could perhaps start a thread in the Beans section if you are still not happy with the results and you are of course more than welcome to PM me anytime if you change your mind.

David


----------



## Stu Beck

skylark said:


> Be interested to know how you get on with the Signature blend ...


 That bag is a birthday gift for my brother in law 🎁

Hopefully I can pop by for a ☕


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great service from KTH quick delivery and roasted yesterday. Like the nitrogen gas flushed bags. Which other roasters do this?


----------



## 24774

The Systemic Kid said:


> Like the nitrogen gas flushed bags. Which other roasters do this?


 Notes told me they do. One of the bags I'm about to open:

EDIT: It does actually say so on the bag! I didn't see that.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

I've just received an item to rival the Decent DE1 which I received earlier this year. It's not as good at making coffee, but it is even prettier and a wonderful and unexpected gift.

I will post a photo later when I'm not dashing round like a madman trying to set up for a market this weekend!


----------



## MildredM

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> I've just received an item to rival the Decent DE1 which I received earlier this year. It's not as good at making coffee, but it is even prettier and a wonderful and unexpected gift.
> 
> I will post a photo later when I'm not dashing round like a madman trying to set up for a market this weekend!


 🧐 ooooooooooooh . . . From the postie 🤨😍


----------



## adam85

Well, my good lady has secretly ordered these for me (us?) from local company Blending Room, here in East Yorkshire. Just been delivered!

Not using my machine has much now for my black Americano love -- so using all new beans via my reverted V60 / poor-over passion! 😄

#jonesaddict

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## MildredM

What a fabulous surprise from the wonderful @DogandHat here today 😁

Thank you VERY much, Su and co 😘


----------



## Chainlinephil

The Systemic Kid said:


> Great service from KTH quick delivery and roasted yesterday. Like the nitrogen gas flushed bags. Which other roasters do this?
> 
> View attachment 46119


 I am loving the KTH stuff right now. Origin also some great (if expensive, but not necessarily bad value) coffees.

The forum has introduced me to lots of other roasters I'm looking to try over the coming months. Its good.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Today is proving to be like waiting for buses. None arrive then two come in quick succession. Second delivery of the day.

SQ included a sample too.


----------



## Bobbrown

The Systemic Kid said:


> Great service from KTH quick delivery and roasted yesterday. Like the nitrogen gas flushed bags. Which other roasters do this?
> 
> View attachment 46119


 Please forgive my ignorance but, nitrogen gas flushed bags? 🤔


----------



## SDM

Bobbrown said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but, nitrogen gas flushed bags? 🤔


 Nitrogen flushing keeps the beans fresher for longer. There are 3 main options for packaging:

1) Just pouring the beans in to the bag. The bag contains oxygen and moisture from the air, which will oxidize the beans, causing them to stale quicker.

2) Vacuum packing. You remove the air from the bag so staling is slowed down. But inside the bag is low pressure, so the air tries to get in through any weakness in the seal or the bag which allows the beans to stale again. It is hard to make a seal that will hold a vacuum for very long.

3) Nitrogen flushing. You fill the bag with nitrogen at a higher pressure than atmospheric (I presume they will vacuum first, then flush with nitrogen). Now, rather than air trying to get in to the bag, the main direction of flow through any weakness will be nitrogen and CO2 (from degassing) going out of the bag, rather than air getting in. So beans stay fresher for longer.

I think it was Seven Miles Coffee Roasters who made either a blog post or a video recently on freshness and when flavours peaked using various packing methods.

Nitrogen flushing is a standard technique for oxygen/moisture sensitive products and vessels in other industries.


----------



## Catlady101

CocoLoco said:


> Notes told me they do. One of the bags I'm about to open:
> 
> EDIT: It does actually say so on the bag! I didn't see that.
> 
> View attachment 46120


 may I ask, was this a special order? I liked the description of notes with milk but then could not find it on their website...😶


----------



## Rincewind

Woo hoo...my Daniel Wong single doser kit for my brand new Mazzer Major (never had a bean through it yet) arrived today...i was gobsmacked that the parts came in pretty velvet bags and he even threw in a dosing cup...i opted for the Stainless Steel hopper cap; it weighs a ton and is sooooo shiny....over the moon with it all and i've not even fitted it to the grinder yet....now where's mi tools :classic_wink:


----------



## Bobbrown

SDM said:


> Nitrogen flushing keeps the beans fresher for longer. There are 3 main options for packaging:
> 
> 1) Just pouring the beans in to the bag. The bag contains oxygen and moisture from the air, which will oxidize the beans, causing them to stale quicker.
> 
> 2) Vacuum packing. You remove the air from the bag so staling is slowed down. But inside the bag is low pressure, so the air tries to get in through any weakness in the seal or the bag which allows the beans to stale again. It is hard to make a seal that will hold a vacuum for very long.
> 
> 3) Nitrogen flushing. You fill the bag with nitrogen at a higher pressure than atmospheric (I presume they will vacuum first, then flush with nitrogen). Now, rather than air trying to get in to the bag, the main direction of flow through any weakness will be nitrogen and CO2 (from degassing) going out of the bag, rather than air getting in. So beans stay fresher for longer.
> 
> I think it was Seven Miles Coffee Roasters who made either a blog post or a video recently on freshness and when flavours peaked using various packing methods.
> 
> Nitrogen flushing is a standard technique for oxygen/moisture sensitive products and vessels in other industries.


 Oh man, always something else to think about with this coffee lark 🙄


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> I've just received an item to rival the Decent DE1 which I received earlier this year. It's not as good at making coffee, but it is even prettier and a wonderful and unexpected gift.
> 
> I will post a photo later when I'm not dashing round like a madman trying to set up for a market this weekend!


 Oh come on man......


----------



## SDM

Bobbrown said:


> Oh man, always something else to think about with this coffee lark 🙄


 Here's a link to the video and the more in depth article I mentioned on gas flushing:






https://www.sevenmiles.com.au/editori...


----------



## 24774

Catlady101 said:


> may I ask, was this a special order? I liked the description of notes with milk but then could not find it on their website...😶


 While I am special, no this was not a special order 😁 I suspect they've just run out, maybe call/email them to see if/when it's back in stock. Failing that, if you like a soft, sweet, chocolatey flavour, I recommend the Monte Cristo blend they do. I'm drinking it now, very nice. I've just noticed it's 40% off, £6.30 a bag is a steal, Notes are reasonably expensive usually (I paid £10.50). In fact now I think about it, I'm going to order more right now, that's a great price.

https://notescoffee.shop/collections/espresso/products/monte-cristo-espresso


----------



## Catlady101

@CocoLoco

thanking you muchly - have contacted them and also addedd the Monte Cristo to the basket already in readiness so I might get free shipping too🤞


----------



## Burnzy

Chainlinephil said:


> @MildredM Pic in the light of the Pullman
> 
> View attachment 45956
> 
> 
> View attachment 45957


 What an absolute beauty!!! thats got to be made from banksia wood?


----------



## Chainlinephil

Burnzy said:


> What an absolute beauty!!! thats got to be made from banksia wood?


 It is indeed Banksia. You can also get them 'raw' Banksia so with the depressions not filled/stabilised with resin or other colours of resin.

as importantly, the tamper/basket combo has made a real difference.

of course any basket that has the right tolerance eg matched Vst would also be similarly effective.


----------



## Chainlinephil

And more postie stuff to age for a bit whilst I wait for Buffy, probably at least until back end of next week🙈


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> I've just received an item to rival the Decent DE1 which I received earlier this year. It's not as good at making coffee, but it is even prettier and a wonderful and unexpected gift.
> 
> I will post a photo later when I'm not dashing round like a madman trying to set up for a market this weekend!











Here we are. Isn't that amazing? Those of you who are eagle-eyed (snake-eyed?) will see and know from whom this gift came. It's a fantastic 3D print of our logo. The colour is a perfect match for our branding, too. I'm intending to give it pride of place in my coffee corner until such time as our roastery receives visitors to show it off to.


----------



## Stu Beck

A freshly roasted sample of Ugandan beans from 87plus coffee, big thanks to @mattyperu 👍👍


----------



## catpuccino

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> View attachment 46178
> 
> 
> Here we are. Isn't that amazing? Those of you who are eagle-eyed (snake-eyed?) will see and know from whom this gift came. It's a fantastic 3D print of our logo. The colour is a perfect match for our branding, too. I'm intending to give it pride of place in my coffee corner until such time as our roastery receives visitors to show it off to.


 Love it, thought it was a stamp for a moment!


----------



## MildredM

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> View attachment 46178
> 
> 
> Here we are. Isn't that amazing? Those of you who are eagle-eyed (snake-eyed?) will see and know from whom this gift came. It's a fantastic 3D print of our logo. The colour is a perfect match for our branding, too. I'm intending to give it pride of place in my coffee corner until such time as our roastery receives visitors to show it off to.


 😍 How absolutely fabulous 😁 😁 😁 what a lovely Snake we have on the forum 😍


----------



## Chainlinephil

Bumper day it seems









It looks a lot but I swop monthly 'shops' with a fellow enthusiast end we work a few weeks ahead for degassing!


----------



## mmmatron

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> View attachment 46178
> 
> 
> Here we are. Isn't that amazing? Those of you who are eagle-eyed (snake-eyed?) will see and know from whom this gift came. It's a fantastic 3D print of our logo. The colour is a perfect match for our branding, too. I'm intending to give it pride of place in my coffee corner until such time as our roastery receives visitors to show it off to.


 Fantastic! It definitely has a snake like quality to it 😉


----------



## adam85

...oh and this turned up too, for my new Hario etc methods 😄









Won on eBay from Coffee-Hit for a very good price!


----------



## THR_Crema

So after three attempts at sourcing one (Please please please avoid 'Coffee-Box' - terrible customer service and when it arrived it had a German EU plug along with other items showing in stock being out of stock) the good people at Coffee Hit delivered this today.

I can't believe the difference a swan neck kettle makes with pouring.


----------



## Grimley

Well this arrived the other day. I couldn't think what to get my aunt and uncle for their golden wedding anniversary, my aunt does like a cup of coffee and this roastery is local to them, sooo......

@SilverOakCoffee. The taster packs are mine by the way. ????


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

I have been looking forward to this direct trade lot landing for months.

It'll be on the site later in the week along with some other awesome coffee!

I love the hand painted bags, I shall give them and some others away in the future.


----------



## catpuccino




----------



## SafetyThird

Finally part of the espresso folks on here thanks to @coffeechap


----------



## Deidre

Received this, which raises a question in my wee brain...

Do the lot numbers ("Lotto D387) printed on each IMS 35 micron shower screen reflect any variances in the screen itself? Same screen, different release date, and nothing more to it, right? Or am I blissfully ignorant?


----------



## Autocuratorsscotland

My first grinder (ever) in anticipation of the new -refurbished La Pavoni landing something this week!

Mazzer Mini Manual albeit with a doser. The hopper has come straight off as of course it doesn't fit under the cupboards but I am using it single dose anyway, just need to find a tamper that fits inside the "throat" for the grinder to stop the pop corning.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Deidre - Assume "lotto" translates as batch, just so it is traceable for them rather than a tolerance or quality difference?


----------



## Griffo

Some decaf beans from James Gourmet. Never had anything from them and seen a few people on here recommending them. Will try some of their "normal" beans at some point too no doubt.


----------



## Stu Beck

Griffo said:


> Some decaf beans from James Gourmet. Never had anything from them and seen a few people on here recommending them. Will try some of their "normal" beans at some point too no doubt.
> 
> View attachment 46415


 Loved these as a filter brew, great value too!


----------



## Jony

Can't uploadupload photos off phone Strangers Rocko Mountain.


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Can't uploadupload photos off phone Strangers Rocko Mountain.


 That's good, had it maybe a year a go out of one of their Norwich shops. New crop RM at Foundry now, too.


----------



## Bobbrown

Some awesome bar towels courtesy of @MildredM's Etsy store.








Very speedy delivery too. 👍


----------



## MildredM

Bobbrown said:


> Some awesome bar towels courtesy of @MildredM's Etsy store.
> View attachment 46427
> 
> 
> Very speedy delivery too. 👍


 Fantastic 😁 thank you again 😁 and thanks for sharing!


----------



## adam85

THR_Crema said:


> So after three attempts at sourcing one (Please please please avoid 'Coffee-Box' - terrible customer service and when it arrived it had a German EU plug along with other items showing in stock being out of stock) the good people at Coffee Hit delivered this today.
> 
> I can't believe the difference a swan neck kettle makes with pouring.


 Ha, that looks a lot 'cool-er' than the kettle I've just bought (above). Agree that they are much better to use on things like a V60. Makes the recommended pouring method easier.


----------



## Lucian_Blue

Kinu m47 phoenix


----------



## Dave double bean

New cup, and coffee
















Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dave double bean said:


> New cup, and coffee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


 Nice cup , where that from


----------



## Dave double bean

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice cup , where that from


Dog and Hat Coffee

It's called Bisqit

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnzy

catpuccino said:


> That's good, had it maybe a year a go out of one of their Norwich shops. New crop RM at Foundry now, too.


 Yep, one of my all time faves, rocko mountain!


----------



## Bobbrown

Some new coffee from Bella Barista








Milk buster and gaslight espresso blends which look like the kind of thing I'm used to, chocolatey/caramely.

And yellow bourbon which I assume is a lighter roast. On the website it says "roasted to filter level", whatever that means. I'll be using it for espresso so any advice dialing it in would be welcomed.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Dave double bean said:


> Dog and Hat Coffee
> 
> It's called Bisqit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


 They are lovely! Hope the coffee did it justice.


----------



## Griffo

Stu Beck said:


> Loved these as a filter brew, great value too!


 Awesome - I'll give that a go. Great value indeed!

Had a cappuccino using these today - VERY nice!


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## DogandHat

Dave double bean said:


> New cup, and coffee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


 Looking good and nice coffee choice too ????


----------



## Kimmo

Goodies


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Rincewind

oooow look what the International postie brought me today....look closely at the senders name....James is my 1st name btw but prefer Darren...anyhow without further ado, look what *THE* man himself sent me 😎

EDIT: the missus thought they were small, then came back into the room with some even smaller (Winne The Pooh) cups/saucers...i wonder how much of a shot they hold :classic_laugh:


----------



## Hemmo

Had this lovely thing delivered this morning .... the tastiest V60 I've had so far.


----------



## SafetyThird

Today's been a good day. First was a knockbox and then the big parcel containing a Niche arrived. Coffee corner is coming together


----------



## Rhys

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> oooow look what the International postie brought me today....look closely at the senders name....James is my 1st name btw but prefer Darren...anyhow without further ado, look what *THE* man himself sent me 😎
> 
> EDIT: the missus thought they were small, then came back into the room with some even smaller (Winne The Pooh) cups/saucers...i wonder how much of a shot they hold :classic_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 46552
> 
> 
> View attachment 46553
> 
> 
> View attachment 46554
> 
> 
> View attachment 46555
> 
> 
> View attachment 46556
> 
> 
> View attachment 46557


 Anyone with a name like that sounds awesome (even if they do spell it wrong :classic_rolleyes: :classic_laugh: )


----------



## Rincewind

another day another postie delivery :classic_wink: ..who says Christmas is cancelled this year...it be like Xmas everyday here at the moment.

Sooooo which window shall we open today children....."open the square window"

@MildredM WOW just simply WOW.

Many many thanks M

Darren.


----------



## Joe shorrock

25% discount, il take that


----------



## Jony

Joe shorrock said:


> 25% discount, il take that
> 
> View attachment 46719
> 
> 
> View attachment 46720


 Couldn't get these to work for me no matter what I did.


----------



## matted

Decadent decaf

Kenya AA special

Guatemala Acatenango

Indonesia Sumatra Mandehling


----------



## Craigzad

Need to lube the cam on the Mara X soon ordered some Molykote 111, just need to find some pliers/wrench with jaw covers any recomendations??


----------



## Doram

Craigzad said:


> just need to find some pliers/wrench with jaw covers any recomendations??


 The only one I found with jaw covers was by Rothenberger. They come in 3 sizes. I got the biggest 10" so I will also be able to do the mushroom and drain collector, but medium one might also be okay? (I didn't check).

Only got it yesterday, so haven't used yet, but it looks decent quality and has raving reviews. Not cheap, but will probably last much longer than me.

I got mine from Toolstation (https://www.toolstation.com/rothenberger-adjustable-wide-jaw-wrench/p61865), and Screwfix has them as well (https://www.screwfix.com/p/rothenberger-wrench-10/8558k).

Up till now I used a standard adjustable spanner with a towel to protect the machine. Works fine but a bit of a pain, so hopefully this one will be nicer to use and easier to not damage the machine.


----------



## supersemps

Got some Django! Looking forward to this. Some interesting tasting notes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbrown

Doram said:


> I got the biggest 10" so I will also be able to do the mushroom and drain collector, but medium one might also be okay? (I didn't check).


 @Craigzad I got the medium from Screwfix and it fits just fine for doing the lever arm. Although if it's your first time removing the barrel you might struggle with the soft jaws. I had to use tape instead on mine to loosen it as it was insanely tight from the factory and it was just damaging the plastic jaws. I haven't done it up as tight so now using the soft jaws will be fine in future.


----------



## Bobbrown

Also where did you get that molycote? I couldn't find any for a reasonable price 🤔


----------



## Doram

Bobbrown said:


> Also where did you get that molycote? I couldn't find any for a reasonable price


 I got FilterLogic food grade silicone grease - same amount as Molikote for half the price (£7.99). Works just fine to lube the cam and has good reviews as well.

Mine is from eBay: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FilterLogic-CFL651-100g-Silicone-Grease-for-Gaskets-O-rings-Bearings-Food-Grade/153720910635?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648

But amazon has it as well: https://www.amazon.co.uk/FilterLogic-CFL651-Silicone-Lubricant-Grease/dp/B081B4XK8T/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?dchild=1&keywords=silicon+grease+food+grade+filter+logic&qid=1602864754&sr=8-2-fkmr1


----------



## Craigzad

Bobbrown said:


> @Craigzad I got the medium from Screwfix and it fits just fine for doing the lever arm. Although if it's your first time removing the barrel you might struggle with the soft jaws. I had to use tape instead on mine to loosen it as it was insanely tight from the factory and it was just damaging the plastic jaws. I haven't done it up as tight so now using the soft jaws will be fine in future.


 Excellent thank you will have a look at screwfix and thanks for the heads up 👍



Bobbrown said:


> Also where did you get that molycote? I couldn't find any for a reasonable price 🤔


 i got the molykote from Zoro https://www.zoro.co.uk/shop/lubricants-and-chemicals/greases/product/p/ZT1036869X would imagine the amount in the tube is good for long time :O


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Gilly

Made in Italy decal!!

What an iconic flag.


----------



## hotmetal

Yay! Rocko is back!









___
Eat, drink and be merry.
Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## Catlady101

Ok so technically not today, but today is the day I had 5 mins to open it up and use it - yum!


----------



## Rapid

supersemps said:


> Got some Django! Looking forward to this. Some interesting tasting notes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Let me know what you think please. Django is going to be my next stop I think. Planning on Kisinga but if the feedback for this is good I may need to add those too!


----------



## RoyB

So....Ive tried local roasters and been disappointed.

Ive tried big names in the London City Mile and Berlin and been very impressed.

Ive tried regional roasters and had mixed results.

I tried to order from Black Cat using paypal. Thwarted.

Just had my first batch after being brave enough to use the credit card. Blooming lovely! Second order now on its way!

Just a thank you to Black Cat. I know you post here. Now, how about a subscription??


----------



## Rincewind

ooowww postie has been again..what's he got for me today ?

I couldn't get any black cappuccino cups for love nor money...sold out, sold out and sold out no matter where i looked (trust me i tried)...so i found these...never heard of them TBH...i purchased them purely on looks alone...i also purchased 6 :classic_smile: but it looks like Italians can't count :classic_rolleyes: ....snotty email time methinks.


----------



## Doram

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> but it looks like Italians can't count


 The invisible one is quite cool. ;-).


----------



## Catlady101

RoyB said:


> So....Ive tried local roasters and been disappointed.
> 
> Ive tried big names in the London City Mile and Berlin and been very impressed.
> 
> Ive tried regional roasters and had mixed results.
> 
> I tried to order from Black Cat using paypal. Thwarted.
> 
> Just had my first batch after being brave enough to use the credit card. Blooming lovely! Second order now on its way!
> 
> Just a thank you to Black Cat. I know you post here. Now, how about a subscription??


 technology eh? paypal worked for me at Black Cat Coffee, but they are freindly there and will reply to messages if you have any future problems.


----------



## Catlady101

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> ooowww postie has been again..what's he got for me today ?
> 
> I couldn't get any black cappuccino cups for love nor money...sold out, sold out and sold out no matter where i looked (trust me i tried)...so i found these...never heard of them TBH...i purchased them purely on looks alone...i also purchased 6 :classic_smile: but it looks like Italians can't count :classic_rolleyes: ....snotty email time methinks.
> 
> View attachment 46891
> 
> 
> View attachment 46892
> 
> 
> View attachment 46893


 lights up black on a black background ...😋


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

For a bit of experimentation with the aeropress...


----------



## matted

Not coffee but tequila. the cork will become an expensive wdt tool, after I have drank the bottle.


----------



## capjamesg

This is my first post on the CFUK forum. Today I got a bag of Liberacion coffee delivered from Union Coffee. This coffee appealed to me because the tasting notes included "custard cream." I was curious about how a coffee could taste like a biscuit. I'm only 50 minutes away from brewing my first cup of the day, but I've got other beans I need to drink first.


----------



## jaffro

matted said:


> Not coffee but tequila. the cork will become an expensive wdt tool, after I have drank the bottle.
> 
> View attachment 46984


 I'm going to use the Cork of some Diplomatico I've just finished... Apparently guitar strings can work well, so I'm going to give it a go soon!


----------



## Catlady101

Bumper coffee days for me ;

Firstly from my local roaster runner bean coffee - their lovely rish Italian job in beans this time - i am keen to see how my efforts at grinding compare 😁


----------



## Catlady101

secondly a little stock up with Rave and their wonderful black co2 release bacgs, apologies for somehow cutting off the bottom of the picture, I am not good with photos;


----------



## Catlady101

and last, but not least - the one I am most excited about - Honey washed coffee - it was a right pain to find, and somehow I managed to snag a light roast which is not really me, but I was so happy to find someone selling honey washed and I will give ti a go, even though it is light. It came with a little leaflet all about the beans, the growers, etc.

From an online place called " The Coffee Roasters" - not sure where they are in the UK but fast shipping...


----------



## RoyB

Catlady101 said:


> Bumper coffee days for me ;
> 
> Firstly from my local roaster runner bean coffee - their lovely rish Italian job in beans this time - i am keen to see how my efforts at grinding compare 😁
> 
> View attachment 47023


 How do you pick out the robusta ones to discard? by hand or can they be filtered out?


----------



## matted

RoyB said:


> How do you pick out the robusta ones to discard? by hand or can they be filtered out?


 the point of the italian blend, is to have the robusta in there for the overall taste etc.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo

Good day!! So to say! 😂


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Ordered 16th, arrived 23rd. Email saying it was on its way with tracking number. Strange tracking as it only updates after delivery attempt made !! Hey-ho. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catlady101

matted said:


> the point of the italian blend, is to have the robusta in there for the overall taste etc.


 not to worry, I think @RoyB is just taking the mick out of me for my dodgy nuby tastes 😁


----------



## Kimmo

Wha burst the ba said:


> Ordered 16th, arrived 23rd. Email saying it was on its way with tracking number. Strange tracking as it only updates after delivery attempt made !! Hey-ho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 International postal tracking systems are of sync. Nothing matches the reality before things get delivered. I have been tracking a lot during the last three months. I started using several mobile applications. This is the situation in Sweden anyway.


----------



## supersemps

Rapid said:


> Let me know what you think please. Django is going to be my next stop I think. Planning on Kisinga but if the feedback for this is good I may need to add those too!


Really good! Finally got around to opening it this morning... kisinga is also great so I think you can't go wrong. Or just buy both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rapid

supersemps said:


> Really good! Finally got around to opening it this morning... kisinga is also great so I think you can't go wrong. Or just buy both
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 One of my mottos in life is if you can't decide between two things, get both. That's why I have two wives.....

Did you get any tasting notes for the coffees?


----------



## trb08150

2 bags of Django - just started my subscription. Keen to see what they are like


----------



## jaffro

This month's @DogandHat beans just came through the letterbox. Perfect timing, since I was about to get some beans out the freezer.

Both beans sound right up my street! It's been a while since I've had a natural Ethiopian, but this one sounds really intriguing... And the natural Guatemala sounds incredible.


----------



## DogandHat

jaffro said:


> This month's @DogandHat beans just came through the letterbox. Perfect timing, since I was about to get some beans out the freezer.
> 
> Both beans sound right up my street! It's been a while since I've had a natural Ethiopian, but this one sounds really intriguing... And the natural Guatemala sounds incredible.
> 
> View attachment 47172


 Enjoy!!! That Father's Ethiopia natural is getting rave reviews this month and has already taken top spot in a few people's 'top coffees ever' lists... And the exclusive Guatemala Natural is one to savour.


----------



## Rincewind

So the International postie called again today....looks like that "Invisible cup" has turned up...somehow it's "gained" a saucer along the way...Italians eh :classic_rolleyes:

So now at long last i have the stuff i paid for.


----------



## Griffo

Couple of black cat's offerings. Not had these before


----------



## bluebeardmcf

A letter to say I don't have prostate cancer.

Priceless.


----------



## coffeechap

bluebeardmcf said:


> A letter to say I don't have prostate cancer.
> 
> Priceless.


 Awesome, now that is thing to be celebrated, will hve an espresso to toast that😀


----------



## supersemps

Some Hasbean arrived.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrsds

Gift from a friend to use with my new (to me) Gaggia Classic.


----------



## jaffro

So MAYBE I went a bit OTT on this order... I'm making a lot of coffee for my family round the corner at the moment given the circumstances though, so we'll crack through it soon enough!

(the Maria Genoveva is all for me though, no sharing 😉)

Thanks @Crownandcanvas for the massive job lot of beans!


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

I figured given these mystery beans seem to get such good reviews I'd take a punt!

Ordered (and roasted it seems!) Yesterday and delivered today! Awesome.

Just need to look into 'resting' and then how to store once opened as you can't reseal the bag.


----------



## Crownandcanvas

jaffro said:


> So MAYBE I went a bit OTT on this order... I'm making a lot of coffee for my family round the corner at the moment given the circumstances though, so we'll crack through it soon enough!
> 
> (the Maria Genoveva is all for me though, no sharing 😉)
> 
> Thanks @Crownandcanvas for the massive job lot of beans!
> 
> View attachment 47340


 'You can never have too much coffee' haha! Thanks @jaffro- Hope you enjoy!


----------



## siliconslave

Got a slim knock box, bottomless PF and a new kitchen for the machine to sit in


----------



## Catlady101

Not coffee but coffee related?...

excited tot ry it out and finagle the water 😊😊


----------



## Catlady101

jaffro said:


> So MAYBE I went a bit OTT on this order... I'm making a lot of coffee for my family round the corner at the moment given the circumstances though, so we'll crack through it soon enough!
> 
> (the Maria Genoveva is all for me though, no sharing 😉)
> 
> Thanks @Crownandcanvas for the massive job lot of beans!
> 
> View attachment 47340


 Hi - @jaffro

when you are making coffee for the rellies using the engenho da serra, could I please ask if any of them take milk or even a cappuccino? I am interested in buying coffee from @Crownandcanvas, but a little shy of doing so as the descriptions are all a bit acidic / fruity which is not my thing, but was tempted by this very one ( engenho da serra) so would welcome any feedback from your milk & coffee drinking rellies if you don't mind?


----------



## profesor_historia

Different roasters from Spain







, I am curious to try some from UK, don't know about the shipping cost although Royal Mail always seemed pretty economic to me.






























Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro

Catlady101 said:


> Hi - @jaffro
> 
> when you are making coffee for the rellies using the engenho da serra, could I please ask if any of them take milk or even a cappuccino? I am interested in buying coffee from @Crownandcanvas, but a little shy of doing so as the descriptions are all a bit acidic / fruity which is not my thing, but was tempted by this very one ( engenho da serra) so would welcome any feedback from your milk & coffee drinking rellies if you don't mind?


 Absolutely. I'll give it a try both ways. From the tasting notes I think it would be great with milk, I'm imagining it'll be chocolate and nut led with a hint of fruit somewhere, rather than a fruit led taste. I'll let you know though 😊


----------



## HDAV

4 boxes of Bristol twenty hoping they will be interesting!


----------



## Catlady101

a little something from Coffee Compass, it even had my name on it - that's a bit swanky😺


----------



## Catlady101

Catlady101 said:


> Not coffee but coffee related?...
> 
> excited tot ry it out and finagle the water 😊😊
> 
> View attachment 47386


 Ok, I am 2 coffee's in, and either I am having a rather good coffee making day or this little beastie really does do something for coffee.

I wanted to try it, but as I am a) making coffee rustic style ina littlle stove-top mokka pot and b) drowning hte coffee in milk ( cappuccino - btw - does it still count as a cappuccino if you use 3 shots or does that now make it that macchiato thingy?) so was not sure this sort of thing is made for people like me.

thanks to @JJarvis and their brilliant discount coupon I gave it a punt at the lower price, and so far so good, but again I could just be having a brill coffee making day it is doing nothing at all😇


----------



## matted

Cafelat Robot

I think I need a matching towel now


----------



## chrsds

Received the wee adapter I needed to fit a random gauge onto a portafilter. Here comes an OPV adjustment!


----------



## El carajillo

Catlady101 said:


> a little something from Coffee Compass, it even had my name on it - that's a bit swanky😺
> 
> View attachment 47425


 Where does it say Catlady 101 ?  :exit:


----------



## Dave_E

El carajillo said:


> Where does it say Catlady 101 ?  :exit:


 Sweet Bourbon, what an awesome name. 🙂


----------



## El carajillo

Dave_E said:


> Sweet Bourbon, what an awesome name. 🙂


 Ahh I missed that


----------



## Inspector

She is here 🙃 Bit of a size difference tho 😁


----------



## ronan08

I had a brilliant surprise today my 500g hopper to replace the 1.5kg behemoth came today but even better it came with a blow up system don't know if they wanted them gone or I got lucky but I'm dead happy 😀😀 oh and also new burrs!


----------



## truegrace

Some new beans to try, should keep me going a bit in lock down 😁


----------



## Inspector

As I mentioned earlier, we really liked Coffeelink's decaf Colombian excelso. So ordered a big bag.

The others are 125gr each for experiments 😁

They all roasted the day I ordered.


----------



## spasypaddy

a lelit bianca. its so shiny.


----------



## Griffo

More from Black Cat. Still chasing that blueberry note that was so pronounced in their Rwanda 🤤


----------



## profesor_historia

Griffo said:


> More from Black Cat. Still chasing that blueberry note that was so pronounced in their Rwanda
> <img alt="33B314FD-472D-42E4-A4B5-65C83A5F5A57.thumb.jpeg.c2002e807b9d3273afd38ec90420b72d.jpeg" data-fileid="47664" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/33B314FD-472D-42E4-A4B5-65C83A5F5A57.thumb.jpeg.c2002e807b9d3273afd38ec90420b72d.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I have just received my Rancilio naked portafilter























Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## matted

Robot towel, excited to get the bot going on Monday. Thank you Mildred.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Amongst other Birthday goodies a bottomless 54mm portafilter with 19g basket for the DTP

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201108/c6c7a0d131309c0320f0e079e001af54.jpg

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempest

Over the last two weeks the poor postie/couriers have brought me - a Lelit Elizabeth, a 18G VTS basket, a bottomless PF for Liz, a tamper stand matt for my Mignon, a kilo of Square Mile Guayacan and some gin (some may be a code word for lots). Monday should see the delivery of my Lelit knock box and then I am stopping buying coffee stuff. At least until after Christmas lol. Anticipation of my new kitchen starting in Feb has me scheming what coffee themed decor I can fit into the new room haha.


----------



## jjstorgaard

I got this one a few hours ago. I managed to snatch a cosmetically slightly imperfect one for 5% off, which led to what they called a "small" refund of £140. Shipping from Hong Kong was very fast.

JJ


----------



## Rincewind

jjstorgaard said:


> ... Shipping from Hong Kong was very fast.


 Hi, if you don't mind me asking, what was the Import fee ? Did the Post Office charge you a fee to collect the other fee ?


----------



## Kimmo

New tamper and distribution tool from Gilberto!


----------



## jjstorgaard

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi, if you don't mind me asking, what was the Import fee ? Did the Post Office charge you a fee to collect the other fee ?


 If you go on their website and add a machine to your cart, it'll let you select the shipping destination and show you exactly how much it'll cost including shipping and tax. Because it's paid upfront, the Post Office doesn't charge a fee. They send with UPS, and it actually cleared customs before it left Hong Kong, which was probably one of the reasons for the speed.

Let me know if you've got any other questions, happy to answer them.

JJ


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## jaffro

Some new beans to try out courtesy of @Catlady101 😊

These beans are MASSIVE... Hard to take a good picture but here's one next to a normal Ethiopian bean.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

jjstorgaard said:


> I got this one a few hours ago. I managed to snatch a cosmetically slightly imperfect one for 5% off, which led to what they called a "small" refund of £140. Shipping from Hong Kong was very fast.
> 
> JJ
> 
> View attachment 47778
> 
> 
> View attachment 47779


 Welcome to the club! You are now down the rabbit hole...


----------



## THR_Crema

jaffro said:


> Some new beans to try out courtesy of @Catlady101 😊
> 
> These beans are MASSIVE... Hard to take a good picture but here's one next to a normal Ethiopian bean.
> 
> View attachment 47822
> 
> 
> View attachment 47823


 Currently my favourite espresso bean and a top roaster 👍


----------



## THR_Crema

Technically for Christmas but had to check it in case it needed returning 😆


----------



## cuprajake

New one to try from blackcat


----------



## jaffro

THR_Crema said:


> Currently my favourite espresso bean and a top roaster 👍


 They're a new roaster for me, but I'll definitely give them a go again! Tried a few espressos today. They need a pretty fine grind but great now that I'm nearly dialled in... Another attempt tomorrow and I'll be on the money I'm sure!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Cuprajake said:


> New one to try from blackcat
> 
> View attachment 47829


 Our bags always look like the postman sat on them by the time they arrive.....gotta sort this out without resorting to super amounts of packaging.


----------



## Gavin Beckett

Here's what arrived on my doorstep this morning! Almost snap with @Inspectorbut I don't have room to put them side by side so my old Gaggia Classic is being decommissioned 😏


----------



## little_rob

I've just adopted an older brother (2001 Tebe) to my 2015 Classic.


----------



## Inspector

Gavin Beckett said:


> Here's what arrived on my doorstep this morning! Almost snap with @Inspectorbut I don't have room to put them side by side so my old Gaggia Classic is being decommissioned 😏
> 
> View attachment 47840
> 
> 
> View attachment 47841


 Haha  Welcome to the club.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## FrustratedBarista_1976

Local roastery - Heart & Graft. first cup was pretty good. Can't wait for the postie to bring the niche though...


----------



## 9719

A Small Batch ... Been interested in trying some Zambian coffee having traveled there some 20+ year's ago. MrsMaB was teaching then and it was part of a school exchange, in its infancy then but still going strong. I went along for a jolly not realising the profound effect it would have on my outlook to life.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201113/773ef02b917f636a3ebb480a165be297.jpg


----------



## Catlady101

a wonderful surprise, just as I was going to bed (it has been a looooooong night) from @Crownandcanvas - yum!

can't wait to try them😁


----------



## Norvin

Aeropress Go and MBK Aerspeed.

Ordered on Knock website on 11th, arrived 13th, can't say fairer than that.


----------



## hotmetal

That must be a record Norvin! Maybe that's why they call it AerSpeed? It was a grind waiting for my AerGrind, although to be fair I knew that cos I backed it on KickStarter before he was even in production.


----------



## Norvin

hotmetal said:


> That must be a record Norvin! Maybe that's why they call it AerSpeed? It was a grind waiting for my AerGrind, although to be fair I knew that cos I backed it on KickStarter before he was even in production.


 I must admit that after reading some posts about about their service on this site, I ordered with some trepidation. I really can't fault their service or product.

Really pleased. Good ole Knock. Nice Knock. I am now a fan. Now Knockin' on heaven's door. My favourite shop is now the Knockin shop.


----------



## hotmetal

yeah I'm also very pleased with my aergrind. Love how it fits inside the Aeropress too.

I did have a precision tamper from Peter as well, which was good but also took a while to arrive. I sold that when I treated myself to a Goldfinger.


----------



## Gavin Beckett

Some @BlackCatCoffeebeans to go with the Lelit and Black Mirror that arrived earlier this week 😋☕


----------



## supersemps

Looking forward to trying this during the week.
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201116/086966648c672b2b798c5c5e6c024243.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro

Pulled the trigger on a bag of these thanks to the discount from Django.

I don't need any more beans, but couldn't resist an interesting one 😊

Never had a bad bag from Django, hope they taste as good as they sound!


----------



## Cana

bits and pieces in preparation for the new San Marino spring lever


----------



## Joe shorrock

New ceramic cup from honua pottery in Scotland, Katie makes some stunning stuff, have a thing for ceramics, you know this if you've seen my Instagram, this one is 220ml, galaxy thumb cup


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Kimmo said:


> View attachment 47954


 I was interested in this so I gave it a quick google, wow... super expensive beans! Are they as impressive as the price tag?


----------



## Kimmo

smokeybarn said:


> I was interested in this so I gave it a quick google, wow... super expensive beans! Are they as impressive as the price tag?


 Tbh no. I have tried tastier Geshas. I have a Slurp rare subscription all roasted by Alexander Ruas. He roast a lot of competition coffees.

Really nice beans.

Biggest problem is that when you have beans on this price range it hurts to dial in. 😂

And you only got 100 grams to play with.


----------



## Kimmo

I am planning to get a 15 g basket for these. You get one extra shot that way.

I got a seriously interesting box incoming next week. Yemenia from the last Qima auction


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Kimmo said:


> Tbh no. I have tried tastier Geshas. I have a Slurp rare subscription all roasted by Alexander Ruas. He roast a lot of competition coffees.
> 
> Really nice beans.
> 
> Biggest problem is that when you have beans on this price range it hurts to dial in. 😂
> 
> And you only got 100 grams to play with.


 Any beans in particular that you'd recommend trying? Don't think I can comprehend £15/100g though😅


----------



## Missy

By postie... I drove to the outskirts of York... La Pavoni Europiccola. It's only been what 3 years I've been countering about buying one! Now to get all the bits I need!


----------



## NigelO

Run out of beans last night but postie just now comes to the rescue.


----------



## Kimmo

smokeybarn said:


> Any beans in particular that you'd recommend trying? Don't think I can comprehend £15/100g though😅


 UK roasters is a dark spot for me I started trying some and decided to wait until the Brexit and see how things will be sorted out.

My favourite roasters in Europe are The Barn, La Cabra and Gardelli. Check out their websites.

I will be doing more testing next year.

I got a bigger batch coming from Euphoria coffee Johannesburg. Warren is new on international shipping and the shipping price is higher. It will go down when he gets the international orders up. No website at the moment

ONA which like a lot has made some smart moves during the pandemic and lowered their international shipping. Au$ is low at the moment and that gives advantage for us in Europe.

I made a test order for only one bag to see how the shipping from Australia works and it took 7 days with DHL.

Best Gesha I have tried comes from ONA.


----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo




----------



## Kimmo

At the moment I am enjoying this.


----------



## Kimmo

I have been freezing beans and I would like to stop doing that.


----------



## Kimmo

Joe shorrock said:


> New ceramic cup from honua pottery in Scotland, Katie makes some stunning stuff, have a thing for ceramics, you know this if you've seen my Instagram, this one is 220ml, galaxy thumb cup
> 
> View attachment 48204


 Seriously cool cup!!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Kimmo said:


> I got a seriously interesting box incoming next week. Yemenia from the last Qima auction


 ..............................................The Yemen from Gardelli? 😦


----------



## prezes

Few bits arrived today... Oscar 2 opv kit from Elektro's, ims single and double baskets, ims shower screen abs bottomless portafilter !

great service from Elektro's must say and so easy to fit the OPV following their instruction video.


----------



## Kimmo

smokeybarn said:


> ..............................................The Yemen from Gardelli? 😦


 Yemenia comes from Euphoria.

I have been eyeballing the Gardelli one, might order that in December. It ain't cheap.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Kimmo said:


> Yemenia comes from Euphoria.
> 
> I have been eyeballing the Gardelli one, might order that in December. It ain't cheap.


 Ahh okay. It really really isn't cheap!

I couldn't find any Geisha on ONA, I guess it's discontinued?


----------



## SafetyThird

A little box from @coffeechap containing a bong isolator and PPK for my La Pavoni Pro. An hour later and it's all installed. Gamechanging setup and makes the whole machine so much easier to deal with.


----------



## Kimmo

smokeybarn said:


> Ahh okay. It really really isn't cheap!
> 
> I couldn't find any Geisha on ONA, I guess it's discontinued?


 I was one of the reserve espressos two months ago ish. They change those pretty often.


----------



## Kimmo

I got a batch earlier when one of my friends did ship some other stuff


----------



## nufc1

I find myself in a nice position with my Colonna subscription. This month's Rare offering is a Panama Gesha and I was also sent a free 60g sample of the Limited Release Rare beans... Also a Gesha. The Limited Release is a Colombian. Looking forward to trying both!


----------



## tsouthwell

A Sage DTP. The steam wand is broken and I know sage isn't fantastic but it was such a bargain and it's nice to finally have an espresso machine. I pulled 2 test shots with my LSOL from Vagabond which need some work but were still decent straight out of the box.


----------



## Dave double bean

One of these isn't mine

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catlady101

Something new to try..

Chai syrup from @Crownandcanvas

I will try it with coffee, but I am super keen to try it in chocolate ( am making some chocolates for stockings and currently trying different flavourings)

PURE...

The best bit, is that it has no preservatives or fillers, or stabilisers or emulsifiers , you get the gist, it is simply pure sugar , spices and water.

Flavour...

I tried a bit neat so I could get an idea of the strength and spice ratios, and it is surprisingly mellow..I make my own chai spices, never thought to make a syrup, but my spice mix is, well, spicey, sometimes way too much fire, am often heavy handed on ginger and cinnamon myself, but this syrup is mellow yet all the notes are there so not muted in any way, but soothing is the best way I can describe it, so I think I will be adding it to something that just melts in the mouth, rather than a crunch or chew, I am really going to enjoy experimenting with this👍


----------



## Crownandcanvas

Catlady101 said:


> Something new to try..
> 
> Chai syrup from @Crownandcanvas
> 
> I will try it with coffee, but I am super keen to try it in chocolate ( am making some chocolates for stockings and currently trying different flavourings)
> 
> PURE...
> 
> The best bit, is that it has no preservatives or fillers, or stabilisers or emulsifiers , you get the gist, it is simply pure sugar , spices and water.
> 
> Flavour...
> 
> I tried a bit neat so I could get an idea of the strength and spice ratios, and it is surprisingly mellow..I make my own chai spices, never thought to make a syrup, but my spice mix is, well, spicey, sometimes way too much fire, am often heavy handed on ginger and cinnamon myself, but this syrup is mellow yet all the notes are there so not muted in any way, but soothing is the best way I can describe it, so I think I will be adding it to something that just melts in the mouth, rather than a crunch or chew, I am really going to enjoy experimenting with this👍
> 
> View attachment 48377


 I'm so glad this turned up in one piece! - I served 20ml of this with some steamed milk to a customer over the weekend who didnt drink coffee and they described it as a 'Hug in a cup' which summed it up perfectly for me!

Also if you're into your baking, Henny & Joes post some great recipes on their website which this can be used in, I think I'm going to have to try the apple crumble/strudel at some point towards Christmas!


----------



## Catlady101

Crownandcanvas said:


> I think I'm going to have to try the apple crumble/strudel at some point towards Christmas!


 Thank-you for this - I think I will try the chai tea loaf but vegan (vegan egg) and gluten free flour ( and dates instead of raisins and sultanas..erm..starting to sound like triggers broom!) - I make a banana vegan loaf like this and maybe the chai will work with that too??

I am a bit confused about the chai apple crumble pie - the recipe is definitely a crumble but the picture is of a tart tatin ? I am rather tired so maybe I am missing the point somewhere right now, but my neighbour loves apple crumble so will definitely need to try this out.

SO many choices😁

The bottle was definitely in one piece, it was wrapped really really well.


----------



## cuprajake

Filter holder


----------



## filthynines

Cuprajake said:


> Filter holder
> 
> View attachment 48436


 I didn't know I needed a filter holder until I bought one. Much, much nicer than slinging them in a cupboard!


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Kimmo said:


> Seriously cool cup!!


I will be looking them up instantly . Turn upside down?? Northern lights???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wha burst the ba

Joe shorrock said:


> New ceramic cup from honua pottery in Scotland, Katie makes some stunning stuff, have a thing for ceramics, you know this if you've seen my Instagram, this one is 220ml, galaxy thumb cup
> <img alt="6DF84C79-EC3D-4DE4-8EA4-792A216D9BE7.thumb.jpeg.5ed7d82f8d28b11c1bd1e2db82a2a91e.jpeg" data-fileid="48204" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_11/6DF84C79-EC3D-4DE4-8EA4-792A216D9BE7.thumb.jpeg.5ed7d82f8d28b11c1bd1e2db82a2a91e.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Lovely. None in stock though . Reminds me of Nothern Lights

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind

tsouthwell said:


> ...The steam wand is broken...


 From new ???


----------



## Joe shorrock

Wha burst the ba said:


> Lovelyhttps://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji41.pnghttps://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji41.pnghttps://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji41.png. None in stock though https://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji853.png. Reminds me of Nothern Lightshttps://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji177.pnghttps://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji177.png
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah mate cup was based on that I believe, try ingenious gifts, honua pottery sell through that aswell, she does a lot of one off pieces tbf


----------



## FrustratedBarista_1976

Finally the wait is over and the 'December' Niche arrived yesterday, but I've only opened it up today. I suspect I will be having a fair few coffees today...


----------



## allyburns

Another early *Niche* December delivery, over the moon! My 58.4mm tamper came the same day after being delayed for weeks, good timing!

Now i can get the most out of my Lelit Elizabeth that I've had for a few months, the real journey starts here!

Need a leveller/distribution tool next, will improvise for now 🤓

Next step is to discover new local roasters, and a decaff bean, although quite like the Sainsburys Fair Trade Columbian Decaff. 😈


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

allyburns said:


> Another early *Niche* December delivery, over the moon! My 58.4mm tamper came the same day after being delayed for weeks, good timing!
> 
> Now i can get the most out of my Lelit Elizabeth that I've had for a few months, the real journey starts here!
> 
> Need a leveller/distribution tool next, will improvise for now 🤓
> 
> Next step is to discover new local roasters, and a decaff bean, although quite like the Sainsburys Fair Trade Columbian Decaff. 😈
> 
> View attachment 48492


 Excellent! Just an observation: it's best not to leave the PF fully engaged when the machine is not in use. Doing so will shorten the life of the get out gasket.

I don't know about you, but I find my steam wand drips now and again, because I don't tend to screw the steam tap too tight. Mine rests over the drip tray.

Of course this could've been just for the photo, in which case you can ignore all of the above apart from the first word. 👍

The journey begins properly now. Only serious business from now on. 😂


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Cooffe said:


> Something for the home bakers
> 
> View attachment 44177


 @Cooffe @Stevebee

Apologies for resurrecting an old post, but could anyone recommend a reliable route to acquiring an Ankarsrum, please? Thanks.


----------



## allikat

Today I got my Low profile drip tray for my Classic, direct from @MrShades in a fetching red (because black sold out). Finally I have the same room below the brew group on my Classic as I have on my Baby! I can fit a shot pitcher and scale under a spouted portafilter!


----------



## Cooffe

Ozzyjohn said:


> @Cooffe @Stevebee
> 
> Apologies for resurrecting an old post, but could anyone recommend a reliable route to acquiring an Ankarsrum, please? Thanks.


 I got mine through ankarsrum website. PM me and I'll send you the link.


----------



## allyburns

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Excellent! Just an observation: it's best not to leave the PF fully engaged when the machine is not in use. Doing so will shorten the life of the get out gasket.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I find my steam wand drips now and again, because I don't tend to screw the steam tap too tight. Mine rests over the drip tray.
> 
> Of course this could've been just for the photo, in which case you can ignore all of the above apart from the first word. 👍
> 
> The journey begins properly now. Only serious business from now on. 😂


 Thank you for more good tips, I ran through and loosened the PF immediately when I read your reply! So far the steam wand hasn't dripped, but I've not loosened the tip yet, do you have any steam wand cleaning tips?

I've yet to unscrew the steam tip for cleaning yet. I currently hang a blue cloth I use to clean the wand on the wand itself, until I find it a better home.

Been really busy at work (thankfully) so I've not been on the forums much lately (I am easily distracted!). My wonderful girlfriend has bought me 24 advent presents, some of which I suspect are coffee related, so I don't want to buy any more gear until I've opened them all!

Shes moving in next year and is a fan of the robot dripper machines, so looks like the kitchen will be a shrine to coffee.

I have lots to learn and finally have the right equipment to master. I am extremely grateful to be able to afford this combo, and appreciate your help so far with my decision making. I suspect we are both very analytical in our thinking whe it comes to every significant purchase!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

allyburns said:


> Thank you for more good tips, I ran through and loosened the PF immediately when I read your reply! So far the steam wand hasn't dripped, but I've not loosened the tip yet, do you have any steam wand cleaning tips?
> 
> I've yet to unscrew the steam tip for cleaning yet. I currently hang a blue cloth I use to clean the wand on the wand itself, until I find it a better home.


 Don't think you need to remove the tip often. As long as you steam milk and immediately wipe it clean and flush the steam wand, all is good. Incidentally, I actually removed the tip of mine for cleaning the actual tip as there was some milk crud right in between the holes. Nothing major, a wet cloth did the trick nicely.

Another way to clean steam wands is to steam into cold water and close the valve. Wait a bit and open again.

Mine definitely drips now and again. but this is because I never really screw in tight enough. I'm just too scared. 😂

Here: http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/steam-wand-cleaning-tip


----------



## Stevebee

Cooffe said:


> I got mine through ankarsrum website. PM me and I'll send you the link.


 Same here


----------



## stingray

SafetyThird said:


> A little box from @coffeechap containing a bong isolator and PPK for my La Pavoni Pro. An hour later and it's all installed. Gamechanging setup and makes the whole machine so much easier to deal with.
> 
> View attachment 48357
> 
> 
> View attachment 48358


 is that a single estate Nescafe on the right?!


----------



## SafetyThird

stingray said:


> is that a single estate Nescafe on the right?!


 Yeah, the builders we have in at the moment don't like real coffee apparently 😕


----------



## richwade80

Water test kit and obligatory bag of beans to justify postage.


----------



## cuprajake

Clear v60 to replace my red one lol


----------



## Missy

Is it just me plotting essential travel around known goat farms and wishing I was better at taking photographs? https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201123/ecf2ae02ff390e583c60926e434a0d20.jpg


----------



## Catlady101

Missy said:


> Is it just me plotting essential travel around known goat farms


 Goats????

Should we be worried??🐐😄


----------



## Missy

Catlady101 said:


> Goats????
> 
> Should we be worried??


Probably! There's a school round the corner with goats on their field. Not sure I can get close enough though! I'll report on progress!


----------



## Catlady101

Catlady101 said:


> Something new to try..
> 
> Chai syrup from @Crownandcanvas


 Ok..

*chocolate;

I have chosen as my favourite chocolate to make with this Chai (coffee)syrup from @Crownandcanvas;

The winner is: melt inthe middle swiss milk chocolate 70% with chai and a crisp outside of dark peruvian 85%

* Crumble

I have also made a small apple crumble ala haley&Joes with the Chai Syrup for my neighbour who just texted to say it was not big enough, because he really enjoyed it.

* Loaf

I decided against a loaf at the moment and went with similar recipe, for muffins(trigger broom style, vegan, gluten free, with dates, walnuts, freeze dried apple sprinkle on the top), and the Chai Syrup from Crown& Canvas in the batter -

well, I have eaten two already - super yummy, although I think I will use more syrup in the batter next time and less dates, as the sweetness level was good but I wanted more of the Chai flavour.

So all round verdict from me ( and my neighbour and soon my family when they get the chocolates) is YUM!


----------



## JamesMac

Some new goodies for the MaraX. Getting great coffee from it with the occasional exceptional cup so hoping the OCD might help encourage a little more of the exceptional coffee.


----------



## Catlady101

JamesMac said:


> Some new goodies for the MaraX. Getting great coffee from it with the occasional exceptional cup so hoping the OCD might help encourage a little more of the exceptional coffee.
> 
> View attachment 48607


 I am fascinated and jsut have to know???

The poster? in the right handside of your picture says "remember, as far as anyone knows"...

what?

knows what?

enquiring mins need to know!😺


----------



## allyburns

Catlady101 said:


> I am fascinated and jsut have to know???
> 
> The poster? in the right handside of your picture says "remember, as far as anyone knows"...
> 
> what?
> 
> knows what?
> 
> enquiring mins need to know!😺


 I like how your signature says "I know nothing 😜"


----------



## igor_xxxx

A very nice accessory from the UK, while waiting for the red barista robot to arrive (only few days more)


----------



## Rainmac13

My new machine just arrived. A Crem One 2B LFPP. As you can see from the kid's toys I'm baby wrangling so I don't know when I'll be able to play with it! It's more likely to be a day of etch-a-sketch!

Was originally in the market for a Lelit Bianca but I'm very curious about this machine.

Can't wait


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals

Missy said:


> They're very... VERY yellow bags. I feel like I want to go and steal a Major from someone's kitchen to complement them! No risk of them not resting for a few days, they're joining a bit of a queue!


 Some say that the bags change colour as they ripen...


----------



## Missy

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> Some say that the bags change colour as they ripen...


 do I need to send weekly updates? Will they ripen in my freezer? Will all the coffee be gone before the bags ripen?


----------



## DavecUK

*I've locked this thread because it's huge and split it into a version 2*. It would have increased the size of the elastic search temporary file and probably contributed to failure of the activity stream. That temporary file limit has been increased to unlimited but I feel it's helpful to look at some of these really long threads and split them into a version 2 topic.

The continuance of the postie thread can be found here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56105-what-did-the-postie-bring-you-today-part-2/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=794236&embedComment=794236&embedDo=findComment#comment-794236


----------

